#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-21
<Lavande> morning
<salina> ？？？？？？？？？
<Yi_Yang> 。。
<xi__> --、
<xi__> 冒个泡
<Pangzi> anybody here?
<zent00> `-`
<Stifler> hi
<Stifler> 大家睡醒没的？
<Stifler> 都在睡瞌睡？
<hVenus> 今天下雨。
<hVenus> 据说昨天变身太累了。
<Stifler> 前天下雪
<iGoogle> 为什么卡
<iamfbi> UB1004主题不能另存为？按键是灰色的。。。咋回事？
<larywhy> 我终于进来了
<illousionary> 欢迎
<larywhy> illousionary, 哈哈
<MaskRay> cfy: 我错了，昨天只下载到了 /tmp，没保存起来。。
<Kandu> MaskRay, cfy: 推薦個論壇吧。linuxsir 壞了，都不知哪兒有好論壇了
<MaskRay> Kandu: linuxsir 能上的吧？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你試試打開一個主題
<MaskRay> Kandu: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/?
<wall0p> ha
<MaskRay> RavenChan: pe 132 133?
<lvyiwang> hi, everyone!
<larrywhy> lvyiwang: Hi
<RavenChan> MaskRay, ...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不会做。。
<Kandu> MaskRay: thx
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 132暴力啊
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我的程序跑了15s...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 从小到大枚举素数，用倍增法求和 (1+10+100+...) 的 gcd？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 对啊..
<Lavande> nnnnnd, google又抽了
<edison0354> Lavande: 用SSL啊
<Lavande> edison0354: 怎么用啊，dns都抽了啊，我现在开一个网站，looking up XXXX这一步就几十秒……
<cfy> Kandu: forum.ubuntu.org.cn ? 你要啥论坛？
<cfy> MaskRay: 传好了。/
<Lavande> 看来是时候VPN全副武装了……
<edison0354> Lavande: 用SSL是要改hosts的，所以跟DNS已经无关了……
<Kandu> cfy: 這個論壇，有點累
<Lavande> edison0354: 我以为SSL就是https方式啊
<Lavande> edison0354: 倒底是神马呃
<cfy> Kandu: 要啥类型的？
<Kandu> cfy: linuxsir 那樣的，最好寧缺毋濫的那種
<edison0354> Lavande: 是啊
<cfy> Kandu: 这是啥样的。。。
<cfy> Kandu: linuxquestions?
<Lavande> edison0354: 奇怪。。唉，算了，先吃饭去
<Lavande> edison0354: 这网上的真憋屈- -!
<edison0354> Lavande: 肉身翻墙……
<Lavande> edison0354: 考虑中，lol
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，水貼少，精華比例多，評分嚴格這樣
<Kandu> cfy: 不然看起來很累了
<cfy> Kandu: linuxquestions?
<MaskRay> cfy: 下载好了，删掉了
<cfy> MaskRay: :)
<MaskRay> cfy: :)，真悲剧。。要学这种东西。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 为啥要学？
<MaskRay> cfy: 有几个微软的人找了我们这些学生弄个什么短文搜索系统，需要统一使用 c sharp。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。找不到开源项目么。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 這個問答類的，不好
<cfy> Kandu: http://stackoverflow.com/ ?
<Kandu> cfy: 也是問答類的，不好
<Kandu> cfy: 你知道的論壇可真多，我只需要一個就夠了
<cfy> Kandu: 不问答的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 我打算随便混混。。
<Kandu> cfy: 那些鼓勵創造的站不錯，比如 linuxsir 專為一些項目提供空間，經常有人發布自己寫的東西，教程這樣的
<Kandu> cfy: 不折騰的人哪會遇到那麼多問題喲，都在做新東西了吧  ;)
<iIlL10oO> 微软直接调用 grep 算了
<MaskRay> cfy: 我比较喜欢那些项目中算法类的，当然现在水平还不行
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....
<cfy> Kandu: 那不知道,我也很少去论坛,google搜索的多了.自然记得论坛的名字
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 调用google算了...
<iIlL10oO> cfy: google服务器吃不消的
<Kandu> cfy: 剛剛瀏覽了下 MaskRay 推薦的 chinaunix，非常不錯 :)
<cfy> iIlL10oO: 不是吧....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 回到墙内，很不习惯
<cfy> Kandu: :) 我只google的...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 搜索多了发现的。。里面谈的内容太高深了，我都看不懂
 * lemonhall 多好的机会，短文搜索系统
<Kandu> cfy, MaskRay: 發現這裡蠻有營養  http://www.chinaunix.net/jh/
<MaskRay> lemonhall: 不过要学个 c# 让我不大能接受
<RavenChan> MaskRay, = =你被拉去做苦力？
<Loongjiang> hi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 回来干啥？
<chongwish> ro
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 差不多是这样吧
<chongwish> roylez: 回来抢你女朋友～～～～～～～
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 短文搜索，用的算法是什么？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 我重启下...
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 现在还什么都不知道
<cfy> MaskRay: 短文搜索是啥意思?
<cfy> MaskRay: 搜索字符串?
<MaskRay> cfy: 搜索内容相似的短文
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦...搜索引擎么..
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该是
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 鼓励你学。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 那去g好啊
<lemonhall> MaskRay: 倒排索引算法吧。。。。
<roylez> chongwish: 没
<chongwish> MaskRay: 激励你学 但是诅咒你永远学不会～～～～～～～～～～
<jyf1987> 短文搜索？
<xxxxcc> 这么多人啊，
<MaskRay> chongwish: 我也不想学会 c# java 这种恶心的语言
<chongwish> MaskRay: 既然不想学会 那么快点去学了～～～～～～:-)
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 我觉得C#很优秀。。。
<chongwish> MaskRay: 我是不是很坏～～～～～～
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫移民局的给我打到19号离境
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 另外俩呢？
<MaskRay> chongwish: 直到长什么样，能用来刷刷 oj 我就满足了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Augest
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还没回？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下周回
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 音乐节一半被赶回来，惨
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 果然英语不好被强制留下补课了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对的，我就是当初回答过于清晰
<MeaCulpa> 早知道我也顾左右而言他了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你还在美帝？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 魔都
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 被你骗了，饮料机又贵，又不冰冷
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早上吃了碗羊肉面，肚子痛，没赶上班车
<lotutu> 帮忙看看这个：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=322178&p=2241618#p2241618
<lotutu> 奇怪，^k^ 怎么没有写出标题今天
<lotutu> ^k^: hello
<^k^> 好像挂了
<lotutu> ^k^ 今天怎么了
<lotutu> cfy: 有没有时间，看看这个，http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=322178&p=2241618#p2241618
<cfy> lotutu: Kandu不是回复你了?听说可以offset来mount
<lotutu> cfy: 刚刚看到，不好意思
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-6-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 8 14:09:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<lotutu> 你们有没有出现过 kvm 中 Caps Lock键的问题，我这里切换成大写之后再切换一次回不来
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • [求助]怎样让系统重新加载/etc/profile中的内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322208&p=2241626#p2241626 不重启/注销的情况下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgf4242 — 2011-03-21 13:46
<ajin> 大家好
<pocoyo> ajin: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<ajin> 有没有仅仅使用linux的？
<Guest4347> 如何用emacs打开多个文件，每个文件一个tab
<ajin> 有没有人只是用linux的？
<hVenus> 没有
<hVenus> tab没有。只有buffer
<hVenus> 没有
<bluebird> how
<ajin> 嗯，其实多模式下工作是最好的
<bluebird> somebody know "how-to"
<ajin> 我三个平台都用
<jyf1987> ajin: 我
<hVenus> 你多打开几个文件，用快捷键切换就行了。
<hVenus> 哪三个平台
<ajin> mac, ubuntu,windows
<ajin> 家里用mac
<ajin> jyf1987
<hVenus> mac我也有。
<GodKiller> ajin: 有钱淫
<hVenus> 我用vm虚拟了一个mac
<ajin> 我们应该是同龄的
<ajin> 我也是1987的
<ajin> 呵呵
<ajin> 我刚来，请大家多多照顾
<jyf1987> 那你也老大不小了
<jyf1987> 都25了
<ajin> 呵呵，是啊
<ajin> 要谋划着结婚了
<jyf1987> 额 老子马子都没有
<ajin> 马子会有的
<ajin> 慢慢来
<jyf1987> 可是咱们不是同龄么
<ajin> 哎。。。同龄不意味着要同时有女朋友啊
<ajin> 呵呵，慢工出细活嘛
<jyf1987> 瞎扯 2012来了 都玩完了  哪里还有什么
<ajin> 也是啊
<ajin> 到时候你去英雄救美啊
<ajin> 哈哈
<jyf1987> 都挂了 没下文了 还有啥好救的
<junk> 最新的ubuntu 11.04 更新后，窗口多固化了没能拖动，有什么解决方法吗？
<microcai> oopensuse 看来是第一个真正使用 systemd 的发行版啊！
<microcai> fedora 只是使用 systemd 的 sysvinit 兼容模式
<ajin> 大家觉得ubuntu11.04的全局菜单是进步还是退步？
<hata> google 的那个gmail-notify 抽得真厉害
<happyaron> microcai: 第一个应该是ylmf4.
<happyaron> microcai: ylmf4.0
<happyaron> lol
<microcai> happyaron:  那是什么？ 没听说过
<microcai> happyaron:  好用么？
<microcai> happyaron: 定制性怎么样？
<happyaron> microcai: lfs自动化脚本搭建的系统
<microcai> happyaron:  反正 ubuntu 用的很不爽， upstart 太复杂了。定制性太糟糕
<happyaron> microcai: 个人觉得目前状态比较垃圾，不知道以后如何
<happyaron> 我也讨厌upstart
<microcai> happyaron:  还是 systemd 简洁
<microcai> happyaron:  upstart 的作者和 systemd 的作者吵架了 :D 无意间 google 到的。 systemd 作者 BS 了一下 upstart ....
<happyaron> systemd作者和谁都吵架啊
<microcai> happyaron:   。。。 这家伙很激进的。
<happyaron> 他写过的东西没有一个不和别人吵架
<microcai> happyaron:  :D 呵呵
<microcai> happyaron:  是个很自恋的人。 老是 BS 别人的东西。 我看他写的 avahi 我是坚决不会在系统上安装的
<happyaron> 呵呵
<microcai> happyaron:  pulseaudio 本来也是不安装的，无奈 gnome3 变成了强制依赖 ... ... gnome2 编译的时候还可以选择不要 pulseaudio 的. .....
<happyaron> 呵呵
<microcai> happyaron:   不过，他精力旺盛啊！ upstart 的开发速度能和 systemd 比么？ systemd 去年提出构思，到现在都已经完全可用了。缺的就是少数 daemon 的 patch 去支持 systemd 的先进构架来了
<happyaron> microcai: upstart是canonical指派那人写的好不好
<microcai> happyaron:  canonical 写的软件没有一个好的。
<microcai> happyaron:  bzr 算一个。 upstart 算一个 ， unity 也算一个i
<happyaron> 呵呵
<microcai> happyaron:  canonical 就喜欢重复发明轮子。
 * microcai happyaron: 已经有 git 了 canonical 还重复发明 bzr, 已经有 sysvinit 和 openrc 了， canonical 还去搞不伦不类的 upstart , 已经有 gnome3 了 canonical 还去整 unity .... 你说他整的好是好东西也就算了，偏偏是JB东西。
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于文件共享 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322219&p=2241689#p2241689 我在ubuntu里面一个文件夹单击右键，设置好共享，然后在局域网的其他windows计算机上打开“我的电脑”，输入\\我的IP地址，就可以访问我的共享了 现在问题是：如果对方是MAC，该怎么操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2011- ...
<microcai> ... mac 就让他装 XP
<Zzzzz> 有啥新闻
<Zzzzz> #s
<microcai> happyaron:  怎么通过 ^k^  快速回复帖子？
<HEver_VV> ..
<NoIE> -h
<NoIE> :h
<NoIE> *h
<NoIE> -help
<NoIE> 我没办法了。
<jyf1987> 跟bot说下 give me a favor
<happyaron> microcai: 不能
<Maucat> 掉线？
<Zzzzz> 有谁能解释下这个是什么意思  FrankLv [~franklv@122.234.59.6] has quit [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<Zzzzz> jacky: 你是来自MY的吗
<Zzzzz> 2
<Zzzzz> 咆哮了！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
 * microcai 哈哈，到  opensuse 的 bugreport 那里找到了给 syslog-ng 添加 systemd socket activation 支持的补丁。
<Zzzzz> 能吃吗
<Zzzzz> 补丁 看上去很补的样子
<Zzzzz>  * microcai  你怎么没有《》
<Zzzzz> 特权吗
<jacky> kdsff
<zzzzZ> hehe
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 果断更好啊。
<broken_lemon> wecing: !!!
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 那怎么果断
<Guest47964> 大家帮帮忙，有个存储帐户密码的工具以key开头的，全名是什么，忘记了。
<wecing> broken_lemon: = =
<microcai> zzzzZ: ?
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 也要和你一样柠檬吗
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 因为在后面容易tab补全。
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 什么意思。
<Guest47964> ubuntu系统中的，存储帐号与密码的工具
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 去 去  我这名是形容昏昏欲睡的样子的
<wecing> Guest47964: apt-cache search key | grep -E '^key*+'
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 我知道啊。。睡也是在后面啊。。而且前一个大写不好补。
<iGoogle> key-ring? 软件叫seahorse .
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 好吧  我承认你是老湿
<wecing> Guest47964: 我猜你说的是keychain或者是keysafe……
<broken_lemon> wecing: 好吧。我把老湿的位置给你了。
<Guest47964> 好像是keypressX,但是打得不对，和这个类似。
<wecing> broken_lemon: 啥= =
<wecing> keepassx
<iGoogle> @@
<Guest47964> wecing:谢谢，是的。
<zzzzZ>  - -
<broken_lemon> wecing: zzzzZ给我一个老湿的位置。。我给你了。
<wecing> Guest47964: 我说了apt-cache search key | grep -E '^key*+' 的谢谢= =
<wecing> broken_lemon: 我决定把它让给zzzzZ了……
<broken_lemon> 你们慢慢让贤～～我coding～～
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 我是学生呀  不能菅直人的
<wecing> zzzzZ: 学生党+1
<zzzzZ> wecing: 咆哮！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 他走了。
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 被我咆哮走的吗。。。。惭愧我
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 他不怎么来IRC。
<zzzzZ> broken_lemon: 我觉得他有很多马甲
<broken_lemon> zzzzZ: 私聊
<hata> ppa 的源是不是更新不了？
<Maucat> 东北大学有IPV6的源了
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求助-新手关于teeworlds服务器设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322230&p=2241776#p2241776 自己用teeworld-server建了个服务器...然后不知道设置要怎么改， 在http://www.teeworlds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=6564这个上面说可以建个.cfg文件...但是建在哪儿...怎么建...作为才装上ubuntu的某人表示很为难啊... 请各位 ...
<zzzzZ> #filmtv
<Lavande> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=322157
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求web控制ftp的php程序
<Lavande> 继续求助
<iIlL10oO> microcai:  ^k^ 的回贴功能还没做, 不知道怎么做,还没研究明白
<Lavande> 有没有什么比较好的图床程序？
<Lavande> 比较安全的
<drovencrazy> 强制关机以后不能进入图形引导 界面怎么办
<NoIE> 错误提示，谢谢。
<drovencrazy> 没有错误提示 就是进系统就进入alt+ctrl+F1的格式
<microcai> iIlL10oO:  I c
<iIlL10oO> drovencrazy: 再重启一下
<drovencrazy> NoIE, 原本是一个登录框的
<drovencrazy> iIlL10oO, 我已经重启了 别的版本可以 就一个版本不行
<iGoogle> www-mechanize iIlL10oO
<MaskRay> iIlL10oO: 你是 ^k^ 的主人？
<iGoogle> 他是^k^的宿主而已
<jyf1987> 呵呵 人机合一
<quanru> firmware bug powernow-k8: no compatible acpi _pss objects found       编译新内核后 重启  显示这个   能进入系统
<quanru> 怎么解决
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/4t19.bmp
<iGirl> roylez: 主席啥字体?蛮不错的啊
<roylez> iGirl: ???不是我抓的图
<feng> ubuntu how to use qq?
<roylez> iGirl: http://i.min.us/ijUtvI.jpg
<iGirl> roylez: 哦,看字体很清晰的样子,问一下啦
<jiero> iGirl:  你去帮忙吧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=322230
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助-新手关于teeworlds服务器设置的问题
<roylez> feng: stay away from qq for a sane life.
<iGirl> jiero: 你知道我会?
<jiero> iGirl: 不知道。
<iGirl> jiero: 好吧,我试试~
<roylez> iGirl: http://s2.kimag.es/share/98360503.png  这是我的截图，wenquanyi
<iGirl> roylez: 这个也不错啊,啥字体?
<iGirl> 我使用字体无数,就是没有那么锐利的
<Lavande> wen quan yi bitmap song
<roylez> iGirl: wenquanyi
<roylez> iGirl: 你没用点阵字体而已
<iGirl> roylez: .....原来这样啊....晕死....
<iGirl> Lavande: 姐控咋这么牛捏~
<Lavande> iGirl: - -!
<iGirl> ooops
<Lavande> iGirl: 我用过无数字体，只有wenquanyi点阵我看了舒服，哈哈
<iGirl> Lavande: 呵呵,点陈看了总是觉得不舒服啊....
<Lavande> iGirl: 我看了两年了……
<Lavande> iGirl: 其他字体看了总是觉得虚，就想把眼睛靠地更近……
<iGirl> Lavande: 我从开始用ubuntu一直致力于不用点陈...
<iGirl> Lavande: 是虚...
 * microcai 让 X 也变成按需加载就好了，当一个程序要连接到 X server 的时候就让  init 启动 X .....
<jiero> 我喜欢正黑。
<iGirl> 特别是小号字
<Lavande> iGirl: 哈哈，你用什么啊，雅黑？
<jiero> 所以我搞到150DPI
<iGirl> Lavande: 现在是mingliu
<jiero> 那样正黑非常好。
<iGirl> 嗯,屏幕当然好
<roylez> 免费字体都挺好了，还去用呀嘿就很out
<Lavande> 啊，终于活泼起来了，求图床程序
<iGirl> 晕,姐控要发姐的裸照啊?
<jiero> ....
<Lavande> - -!
<jiero> 姐控控几个姐？
<roylez> Lavande: 求真相
<Lavande> 不是，私用。。截图
<iGirl> :-D
<Lavande> 和别人聊天总是会遇到截图的时候啊
<jiero> "图床程序" 是啥？
<iGirl> 弄个脚本,ee肯定有
<Lavande> 我知道ee那个脚本啊，我是想自己搭一个图床
<iGirl> jiero: 自动截图 上传吧?
<iGirl> Lavande: 哇,姐控胸有大志哦
<Lavande> iGirl: 呃……
<klhj> #m
<iGirl> Lavande: 应该有吧...google...
<Lavande> iGirl: 我找到几个，但是我想问问大家都在用神马……
<iGirl> Lavande: 谁有空搭建这个啊...
<Lavande> iGirl: 以前看有个人嗒过，但是忘了是谁了……汗，都用别人的啊，隐私没保障，哈哈
<roylez> imm.io似乎不错，再写几行脚本支持这个...
<iGirl> Lavande: 主席来了,你找他,我没有了解过这个方面的
<jiero>  iGirl: ty
<iGirl> Lavande: 暴露了吧,隐私来了吧,姐控,哈哈
<iGirl> jiero: ?
<Lavande> iGirl: 晕，看你怎么理解了……
<iGirl> 呵呵~
<Lavande> :-D
<Lavande> roylez: 主席……http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=322157
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求web控制ftp的php程序
<roylez> Lavande: 这个不要问我，我对web上的应用不太感冒，不了解
<Lavande> roylez: 呃……好吧
<drovencrazy> 进系统直接就是tty 怎么修复
<java_Seeker> 哈哈，终于进来了，真不给李
<roylez> java_Seeker: 别说李子，就是桃子也不给
<java_Seeker> haha
<java_Seeker> 这里都是专业的
<yilian> 命令列出目录下的所有文件，包括子目录下的文件，如何操作？
<roylez> find . -type f
<java_Seeker> 这个聊天工具有什么快捷操作呢？
<java_Seeker> ？？
<java_Seeker> 比如你和我说话怎么是红色的呢
<yilian> roylez: 查到的中文文件名乱码，这是怎么回事？
<roylez> yilian: 你的终端能不能显示中文
<java_Seeker> r0bertz_, 呵呵
<yilian> 用的是 msys 不能显示中文
<iGirl> msys是啥?
<yilian> windows下模拟linux环境的东西
<roylez> 太高级了
<yilian> 不过我将打印输出到文件，文件里的名字不乱码
<java_Seeker> yilian, 你用虚拟机上linux也行啊
<iGirl> 编码问题吧...win是gbk的吧?
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 2.2 for Click 完美了。:D
<yilian> java_* :非也非也。这个MSYS，我只要将他的bin目录位置加到PATH环境变量里，在CMD下也能用linux的命令
<roylez> iGoogle: 您居然在
<yilian> 什么VIM ，ls ，find等命令都能用
<yilian> MSYS的截图：在windows的 CMD 里用VIM http://s2.kimag.es/view/19506848.jpg
<cfy> roylez: iGoogle: 竟然都在...
<aBiNg> 阿姨在带崽崽？
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 啥。我本来就是2.2啊
<Java_Seeker> 哈哈，用opera上irc，给力
<iGoogle> roylez: 你不吃法的》
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你是官方的么?
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 我换了个G7。G4给人了。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 我靠...
<iGoogle> 拉。 :D
<aBiNg> 我哥花了两周反汇编搞定了摄像头，你居然这样...@@
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 本来差点换G10的。
<Guest21486> G10..
<aBiNg> G10 是甚？
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 啊。辛苦了。
<iGoogle> dhd
<iGoogle> desire hd
<iGoogle> roylez: 有事找你。
<aBiNg> 还 hd.. 有錢淫哦。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 等你好久啊。等不急了嘛。 lol
<aBiNg> 我半年没折腾了嘛，不然早 OK 啦，:D
<aBiNg> 可怜的，半年的 dev 版块都没什么进展，xda 上 iGoogle
<Java_Seeker>  :D
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 我是以为被抛弃了
<aBiNg> 被 htc 抛弃了，是啊
<iGoogle> 只是，我还有一台G4
<aBiNg> ...
<iGoogle> 你要是有详细的步骤，我还可以刷
<aBiNg> 到 hiapk 上或者 xda 上翻啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 开源小工具 • 失眠三益拯救网 华东区最大的失眠者恢复平台 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322243&p=2241867#p2241867 【失眠三益拯救网 华东区最大的失眠者恢复平台 http://www.55san.com 】中国第一权威机构专业失眠救援网http://www.55san.com 】拥有独立电子商务平台"失眠救援网"最专业性、具有权威性的公司.也是中国合法网站 ...
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 要你写的
<aBiNg> 嗯，我写的，给大牛看的。LOL
<iGoogle> 啥哦。我都没动过。
<aBiNg> 你都没 r00t 过，还处女？
<iGoogle> 重来没刷过。
<iGoogle> 。确实。剩下这台，没root的
<iGirl> iGoogle: 送我的?
<iGoogle> 不是有z4root嘛。可以用的吧
<iGoogle> iGirl: ..
<aBiNg> http://hiapk.com/thread-136265-1-1.html <-- 第一帖，二帖就别看了 iGoogle
<iGirl> iGoogle:  :-D
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 没用过，不保险，我看过内容，太粗鲁，第一次嘛。LOL
<iGoogle> 之前未刷我的任何 ROM 的同学：
<aBiNg> 你啊
<aBiNg> ==，那个 recovery 就太旧了，找个新的
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 晕，发错了，这不是 r00t 帖...
<iGoogle> @@
<aBiNg> http://hiapk.com/thread-120908-1-2.html <-- 这个，哈哈
<iGoogle> 太多版本。
<aBiNg> 简单的
<aBiNg> 步骤：r00t -> Recovery -> ROM
<iGoogle> nnnd 我的adb都删除了。你给我一个吧
<aBiNg> 我喜欢 2.2，但 2.3 for G4 也早有了啊
<aBiNg> ..
<iGoogle> 这是啥意思。怎么有2.3
<aBiNg> Gingerbread，比你 G7 高吧，:P
<iGoogle> 你这root的，不就是那旧的嘛
<iGoogle> while循环的
<aBiNg> 嗯？取个 r00t 还要更新么？
<iGoogle> z4root的。可以用吧。
<iGoogle> 那更简单
<aBiNg> 那神器会写 Recovery，不太清楚。嗯，是简单
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 先给我一个adb
<aBiNg> 传哪里？
<iGoogle> 别说下那巨大的sdk.
<iGoogle> 邮箱嘛
<aBiNg> 当然
<vic> linuxsir 怎么搞得，这么不稳定啦
<aBiNg> 邮箱..这附件也大啊 10+M 吧
<iGoogle> 额。有这么大？
<iGoogle> aBiNg: ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/ or email
<aBiNg> 30+M ..
<iGoogle> 。。
<aBiNg> 你直接到 google 上下啊
<iGoogle> 你给地址。没最小的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 又在玩啥?
<iGoogle> cfy: 是 aBiNg 找我。要我作实验。 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 人体实验?
<iGoogle> 电击你的实验。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也要做实验,看看你的机子能不能跑emacs...
<aBiNg> 完善的，别人早实验啦，该变砖的变啊，该重刷的重刷啊..XD
<aBiNg> iGoogle: ftp - upload/tools_r02.tar
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 才发现灵异事件。老有ipad间隔的连接上我的无线。
<aBiNg> and_sdk_x86.tar <- 工具包(opt)
<aBiNg> 还没传完，大
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你要被破了啦..
<iGoogle> sdk太大了
<cfy> iGoogle: 没有密码?
<iGoogle> 就没小的
<cfy> aBiNg:  iGoogle: 什么东西的sdk?
<iGoogle> cfy: nnnd 自己的机器没断网，休眠中还连。
<cfy> - -!
<aBiNg> cfy: android sdk
<iGirl> iGoogle: 咋了~
<feng> 爷卷土重来了
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 那直接 tools_r2 吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 手机是android?
<nsdy> 那个啥 重要消息 firefox 4.0正式版放出了
<nsdy> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0/linux-i686/zh-CN/
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 这哪里下。才找了，都是sdk
<feng> ff4, good news.
<iGoogle> cfy: 是啊
<aBiNg> ftp://ftp.sdedu.net/upload/
<feng> apt-get 不到
<iGoogle> and_sdk_x86.tar	Tar archive	36,380 KB ？
<aBiNg> 这 ftp 速度真 TM 快啊.. iGoogle
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 你这种说话方式在修辞学里叫做“扯”。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 居然带这目录的。
<Stifler> hi
<aBiNg> LOL
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍪ 
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 会不会只要那adb的一个文件就够了哦
<aBiNg> 嗯
<aBiNg> 你先执行 adb 看啊，是静态的么？
<iGoogle> 那不吧直接传一个。。。
<feng> rc 版， 还不是正式版
<iGoogle> 等下
<iGoogle> 吃饭再找线
<aBiNg> dynamic
<iGoogle> 额。
<iGoogle> 不是吧。
<iGoogle> 依赖那jar?
<aBiNg> 没吧？
<feng> exit
<nsdy> <feng>正式版吧？ 没有rc标记
<aBiNg> RPATH 貌似是真的 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 我等下试试。tool倒是不大。可以留
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你说的2.2。在哪里呢
<aBiNg> 那显然是哥写的啊。:D
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=964203
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=939122 <-- 这是 2.3，一个 spain 做的
<lemonhall> 啥？什么是你写得？ aBiNg ?
<aBiNg> 他的功劳是将 G4 融入到 CyanogenMod 团队中去了。召安了.. iGoogle
<lemonhall> aBiNg: Tatoo...我的就是G4啊。。那是什么2.2的ROM？
<aBiNg> AOSP 的啊
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 可以刷到2.2，有什么新东西么？
<iGoogle> md5: 602dd66b4a9bffac174c3e9ef11a1e03 ？ 这？ 我还要刷机过程说明。
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 你赶紧上。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 先 r00t，再刷 Recovery <-- 传给你就是...
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 貌似没玩过？
<iGoogle> 啊。那好。email吧。我先吃饭。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 直接 ftp 啦
<iGoogle> 啥ftp
<aBiNg> 你给的啊..
<iGoogle> 什么名字。没看出
<aBiNg> 没传呢 LOL
<iGoogle> ~~
<aBiNg> recovery_3.0.0.5.img
<iGoogle> o
<aBiNg> flash_image recovery recovery_3.0.0.5.img <- 这个刷 recovery。然后就自由的刷 ROM 啦
<aBiNg> 变砖不挨我事啊。哈
<iGoogle> 我有你的地址。不怕
<iGirl> iGoogle: 不是号称刷不死吗?
<iGoogle> 看rp
<iGirl> 哦
<aBiNg> 没见着 G4 变砖的。你要变了，牛啦 iGoogle
<chongwish> 大家知道有好的bt软件么？？？
<Stifler> ctorrent or rtorrent
<fanzeyi> ff4.0发布了？
<happyaron> ff4.0都用腻了
<chongwish> Stifler: 都不快啊~~~~~~~~~~
<fanzeyi> 这事谁
<fanzeyi> 这事谁。
<fanzeyi> 额 发错了
<Stifler> chongwish: linux下的BT都太老实，所以速度上不去
<chongwish> Stifler: 怎么让他们不老实呢？
<Stifler> chongwish: 敬请修改源代码
<happyaron> Stifler: Transmission很强大啊
<happyaron> Stifler: 只不过预热过程确实令人难受
<Stifler> happyaron: 字符界面的用起来有黑客的感觉
<happyaron> Stifler: 呃。
<Stifler> happyaron: :D
<happyaron> Stifler: 我这几天当了下用户，觉得当用户的感觉真好。
<Stifler> happyaron: 那你平时不当用户当什么？
<happyaron> Stifler: 折腾呗
<Stifler> happyaron: 哈哈，我倒是想折腾来着，功力尚浅啊
<happyaron> Stifler: 折腾多了就没意思了
<Stifler> happyaron: 嗯，我以前老爱换发行版，现在也固定下来了
<happyaron> Stifler: ^ 这才是折腾鬼
<happyaron> Stifler: cfy <=== 这也是
<Stifler> happyaron: 佩服啊
<happyaron> lol
<pocoyo> happyaron: speed dns 这个插件 用过没有？ 跟pdnsd 或者dnsmasq 有什么不同么？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没用过
<pocoyo> happyaron: :-(
<happyaron> pocoyo: dnsmasq是自动管理dns记录的超时，pdnsd是收购设置超时时间
<happyaron> 一般的用dnsmasq就行，网络太悲剧的就要用pdnsd了
<drovencrazy> 进系统就是tty怎么办
<pocoyo> happyaron: 差不多啊。 我用pdnsd 本地解析 不过这个插件也是这功能 会不会冲突？
<pocoyo> 或者多此一举。？
<happyaron> pocoyo: 多此一举
<pocoyo> happyaron: 早知有插件 也不用pdnsd了。
<happyaron> :)
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我刚试了试 4.0的 结果 google主页一直定向到 hk那个去了。 怎么改回来？
<fanzeyi> happyaron: www.google.com/ncr
<happyaron> pocoyo: ^
<pocoyo> fanzeyi: 我以前不用这个也可以打开。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 这插件什么时候才能跟得上去？
<fanzeyi> pocoyo: = =|| 那就不知道了
<happyaron> pocoyo: no idea...
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • ubuntu 10.10上网本版本 装在联想U165本上死机了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322254&p=2241948#p2241948 同上，系统安装完后，安装无线网卡驱动和显卡驱动后，重启后，鼠标动后就死机。不知道什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zwp922 — 2011-03-21 18:55
<fanzeyi> xorg的log有没
<iGoogle> 73074126a6f96a0f5a6d9e0c7d44b546  recovery_3.0.0.5.img aBiNg ?
<fanzeyi> 能切换tty么
<klhj> 兔子应该吃胡萝卜 　　　　 ——养过兔子都知道，很少有兔子吃。
<qzchenwl> linux system()调用会导致子进程继承父进程的fd，怎么设置成不继承
<dell640m> 我成功的分身了
<dell640m> 我已经可以和心理疾病患者住在一起了
<dell640m> 算了，不跟你们玩了，真没劲
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • 有用firefox的吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322259&p=2241984#p2241984 大家给看看这是怎么拉。。。。。莫名奇妙的问题 先谢谢大家了 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu与Linux — 2011-03-21 19:28
<GPLfeng> hi
<^k^> GPLfeng, 好  ㍫ 
<cfy> happyaron: 不折腾了.....
<happyaron> cfy: 你不最近才装系统么。。。
<hata> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/69ce9c13jw6dfg538sojlj.jpg
<cfy> happyaron: 寒假好不好....
<lifeng> cfy: 上次不刚说要格掉10.10重装10.4?
<cfy> lifeng: 没有,那次刚装10.10到一半...
<cfy> lifeng: 然后换到10.04,又不成功...刚好找到了私人的mencoder的源, 就不用换了.
<widon> Cannot allocate memory
<widon> ret: -1 copycmd: cd /demo/lib;rm *.txt
<widon> system执行删除操作第4次出错，很奇怪。。
<widon> ret = system("cd /demo/lib;rm *.txt");.......
<yilian> 为何对利比亚军事打击？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/137832.htm
<NoIE> 因为卡扎非在杀人。
<caleb-> 因为米国要练兵。
<yilian> 咋咖啡是恐怖疯子？
<yilian> 可是，当今世界还有另一些人，他们拼命地想要管制互联网，把它变成一个封闭的、信息不能自由流动的、等级制的、存在中央管理机构的"监狱"。只要IETF这样的机构存在，只要IETF制定的标准构成互联网的基础，那些企图控制互联网的人就注定会可耻地失败。 这话亮了~
<aBiNg> iGoogle: flash_image 在那个 r00t 包里啊
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 我另外下了一个。刷不了
<aBiNg> r00t 了？
<iGoogle> 是。root的包里面没flash_image
<iGoogle> # /data/local/bin/flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery_3.0.0.5.img
<iGoogle> mtd: read all-zero block at 0x00000000; skipping
<iGoogle> mtd: read all-zero block at 0x00020000; skipping
<iGoogle> mtd: read all-zero block at 0x00040000; skipping
<samsung> hi all
<aBiNg> 可以了啊。是刷的 3.0.0.5 么？ iGoogle
<samsung> 怎么没有动静
<^k^> samsung, 好  ㍬ 
<samsung> 问一个问题
<pocoyo> samsung: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<henry_> 到底今天网上传的那个BL被破是不是真的？
<samsung> * Looking up irc.oftc.net
<samsung> * Connecting to irc.oftc.net (64.62.190.36) port 6667...
<samsung> * Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<samsung>  Cycling to next server in OFTC...
<samsung> * Disconnected ().
<^k^> samsung:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iGoogle> # cat /dev/zero > /dev/mtd/mtd1
<iGoogle> write: No space left on device
<iGoogle>  还有这个。 aBiNg
<iGoogle> 啥。就这些通不过。
<aBiNg> ==
<samsung>  Couldn't look up your hostname
<Guest10477> 晚上好 linuxer
<samsung> 知道在Ubuntu上讨论windows下的操作很不对
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 不用执行 zero 那命令。你刚才刷的 recovery 是正常的输出
<samsung> 但是还是请知道的人帮帮忙
<aBiNg> 直接 adb reboot recovery iGoogle
<iGoogle> 。我都重启了啊。还是1.6
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 关于更新 libxi-1.4.2-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz 文件not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322266&p=2242046#p2242046 在安装xorg的时候，换了10来个源，都无法安装 Quote: libxi-1.4.2-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz 提示：not found 搜到这个网页 Quote: http://pkgs.org/download/archlinux/archlinux-extra-i686/libxi-1.4.2-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz.html 看到里面提到的libxi源是 Quote: Cu ...
<iGoogle> 额。刷了后，再进recovery?
<aBiNg> recovery 啊，重启时按住 HOME 鏽
<aBiNg> 刷机都是从 recovery 模式下刷的。你下载了 ROM 包没？
<iGoogle> 进了recovery啊。也是这些提示
<iGoogle> 没rom..
<aBiNg> htc 的 recovery 需要 release 签名，所以第三方 ROM 刷不了。所以在刷 ROM 之前要先刷 recovery
<aBiNg> 没 rom，那当然是 1.6 了啊，哈哈
<Guest10477> 在pigdin上连人人网，老是提示 xmpp流 id缺失，有谁知道怎么解决吗
<iGoogle> 那帖子。乱的。看不出次序。
<aBiNg> 进了 recovery 是什么界面？
<aBiNg> 哪个？
<mfmg1911> 求一個opera mini代理，或者改好的jar，謝謝:-D
<iGoogle> 就小绿人嘛。recovery
<silenceCHAO> pidgin连线飞信服务器怎么老是出问题
<aBiNg> 没有 3.0.0.5 的信息么？ iGoogle
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你整理一个次序的嘛
<yilian> 那个插件废了
<yilian> 用网页版飞信，功能不比插件少
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 没。就一带背景的小绿人
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 这些都是老早前的事了.LOL
<aBiNg> 那你的 recovery 没刷成功。
<iGoogle> 那这flash写到哪里了？
<aBiNg> 誋了说，貌似需要加载 tattoo-hack.ko 这个模块，在 flash_image 之前
<aBiNg> skipping 了嘛
<aBiNg> 那个包里不是有个 tattoo-hack.ko 模块么？ iGoogle
<iGoogle> 那模块。lsmod看到的
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 传个 flash_image 给你。 ==
<iGoogle> 我有这了啊
<iGoogle> 要步骤
<aBiNg> 没步骤啊，就这些。r00t -> recovery -> ROM
<aBiNg> 现在是你的 recovery 没刷成功嘛。 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 那些提示。不知道正常吧
<aBiNg> 你从哪弄的 flash_image 啊
<iGoogle> 不
<iGoogle> G3某贴下的
<aBiNg> ftp//upload/flash_image iGoogle
<iGoogle> 这还分版本？
<iGoogle> md5不同
<aBiNg> 不清楚
<iGoogle> 现在进recoery?
<aBiNg> 我的这个是 google 源代码编译的
<iGoogle> 还没rom
<iGoogle> . 那你i386的吧
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=854152 <- 这是 recovery
<aBiNg> flash_image 在手机上用啊. arm
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你是这界面么？ recovery
<iGoogle> 没帐号。不看这网站
<aBiNg> 橙包的
<iGoogle> 进recovery。然后/data/local/bin/flash_image recovery /sdcard/recovery.img？
<aBiNg> http://postimage.org/image/1wdqaibb8/ iGoogle
<iGoogle> 可是recovery下。sdcard都没加载
<iGoogle> 不是这界面
<aBiNg> 不是进 recovery，在正常系统下 flash_image 啊
<iGoogle> 我adb启动进去的。
<iGoogle> 那就好
<aBiNg> 那就没成功 rec
<imadper> 有人在linux下用usb声卡吗？
<imadper> 会遇到驱动问题嘛？
<aBiNg> imadper: :)
<aBiNg> 不就是 snd_usb_audio 嘛 imadper
<finsky> grub4dos 装在(hd0,1) ,想从(hd0,2)引导winpe的文件,为什么会找不到文件呢?
<iGoogle> 这下没错误了。 aBiNg
<aBiNg> gg 了 iGoogle
<aBiNg> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=964203 下我的 ROM 吧。LOL iGoogle
<iGoogle> 没帐号的啊。@
<aBiNg> 都外面的链接
<aBiNg> 又要上传到 ftp?
<iGoogle> 下不了
<aBiNg> ...
<iGoogle> 咋放这些烂网站。一个失效，一个不动
<aBiNg> 这是国外服务器啊...难道要 u115?
<tusooa> ls
<iGoogle> 115.. 现在也完蛋了
<aBiNg> 国内不都用它么？转载我的 ROM 直接就是 115 啊
<imadper> aBiNg: 是吗？也就是说，木有驱动问题啦~
<aBiNg> imadper: 那是啥问题啦~
<iGoogle> 没lin的脚本了啊。不支持了。这烂115
<imadper> aBiNg: 主要是我看的xmod上面只支持win和mac，怕买来用不了~
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯,烂115
<iGoogle> lol
<aBiNg> 相当烂啊
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 赶紧行ftp吧。我来总结步骤。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 卡了。< 1KB/s.......
<aBiNg> 貌似不让上传这大的文件？
<iGoogle> @
<aBiNg> ==
<iGoogle> 这键盘。老自动切换caps。 nnnd
<Karoto> hello
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 那推荐个 网盘撒
<^k^> Karoto, 好  ㍬ 
<Karoto> 晚上好.第一次使用...
<aBiNg> http://ge.tt/54C0nkd <- 这不能访问么？ iGoogle
<Karoto> 刚刚设置了服务器...弄了很久...也上不来.
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 不能。打不开
<tusooa> aBiNg: 经过实验，可以。
<iGoogle> 才开。12k/s
<iGoogle> 8k了。等死的
<tusooa> 网页打开不慢
<aBiNg> tusooa: :D
<iGoogle> tusooa: nnnd 那你下载。传我吧。
<wzlxx> 教育网上google上不去是不是学校DNS的问题？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你要打开那 megaupload 倒是很快，下载
<aBiNg> http://hotfile.com/dl/111006471/e331611/froyo_AOSP_Tattoo_v0.33.zip.html iGoogle
<iGoogle> 额。hotfile有脚本下的
<aBiNg> 啥子脚本，传我使唤下啊
<iGoogle> 57k
<broken_lemon> 谁知道怎么在console显示中文啊。。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: googlecode的slimrat
<Karoto> GeorgeXiecn
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天想了下, f[n][m]表示n个点, 任意环长度 <= m的错位排列的个数
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 真有唉
<aBiNg> 居然有 debian 包 iGoogle ,,,
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样好像很容易得到方程, 不知道是否正确. 还有原题好像范围很大, 是不是用实数?
<chongwish> hotfile不是每次都等很久么？
<samsung> 某个内核模块源码可以制作成debian包不？
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 都是些perl的插件和脚本
<iGoogle> 没deb吧。。额
<aBiNg> samsung: 源码作 deb 包？
<aBiNg> # This file is part of slimrat, an open-source Perl scripted
<aBiNg> # command line and GUI utility for downloading files from
<aBiNg> # several download providers.
<aBiNg> iGoogle: LOL cli & gui
<iGoogle> 嗯
<aBiNg> 你下载得了么？ iGoogle
<happyaron> broken_lemon: fbterm
<iGoogle> 50k在跑
<broken_lemon> happyaron: 哦哦。。想起来了。谢谢～
<aBiNg> 用 countdown 么？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 别烦了，直接把你的 G4 寄过来，我给你刷吧 XD
<iGoogle> 额。我原价8折退给你吧。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 钻石贴满了机身的哦
<iGoogle> 等下载。我出去下。
<aBiNg> 好哦，货到付款啊 iGoogle
<tusooa> ls
<qzchenwl> 有人吗
<pocoyo> qzchenwl: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<qzchenwl> 有没有免费的windows NFS 客户端阿
<broken_lemon> happyaron: 我fbterm后显示can't open frame buffer device?
<myke2> broken_lemon: 什么显卡? lspci | grep VGA
<broken_lemon> 945GME
<happyaron> broken_lemon: 你自己要加video组
<broken_lemon> happyaron: 哦哦。好的。
 * microcai hi
<microcai> qzchenwl: 用 windows 了还想免费?
<microcai> qzchenwl:  死一边去。 要免费就用 BSD .....
<qzchenwl> microcai:何必那么大火气
<microcai> qzchenwl:  就大气。怎么着?
<qzchenwl> microcai:windows免费的不很多吗
<qzchenwl> microcai:没怎么，无视你
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 下玩了。怎么搞的
<microcai> qzchenwl:  有你还问。/BS你
<qzchenwl> microcai: QQ是免费的吧, cygwin是免费的吧，eclipse是吧，mingw是免费的吧
<microcai> qzchenwl:  ... ... 你要问的是 NFS ....
<microcai> qzchenwl:  PS : 病毒也谁免费的。
<qzchenwl> microcai: SFU是免费的，但是很大
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 放到 sdcard 上啊。重启到 recovery，install zip from sdcard <-- 选这个
<aBiNg> 原系统上数据备份
<zmcbb30> iGoogle: 依依好
<zmcbb30> aBiNg: 阿饼哥好
<iGoogle> 备份？那麻烦。
<qzchenwl> microcai: 你要是不想解决，不知道有没有，请无视我的问题
<aBiNg> zmcbb30: 包包？
<qzchenwl> 我在问知道的人
<zmcbb30> 哈哈哈哈
<chongwish> qzchenwl: nfs究竟有啥优势  能告诉我么？
<zmcbb30> 前天看见雕叔没 ？
<iGoogle> adb push froyo_AOSP_Tattoo_v0.33.zip /sdcard
<aBiNg> 不备份就拉倒啦。但是要恢复出厂设置的。因为你是第一次啊啊啊 iGoogle
<iGoogle>  ？ aBiNga
<qzchenwl> chongwish:不知道，我只是想挂在linux上的共享目录
<aBiNg> 对头 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 然后 adb reboot recovery?
<qzchenwl> chongwish: 服务器用的NFS,我只能NFS了
<chongwish> qzchenwl: o
<aBiNg> push 好了？ iGoogle
<qzchenwl> 有人用过NFS客户端嘛,windows的
<iGoogle> 我担心又看到那小绿人。。没界面。
<microcai> qzchenwl:  和 Linux  无关的东西没自己么解决去。解决了也不需要到这里来吼
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 不怕，有哥在XD
<qzchenwl> microcai:这个和linux有关
<iGoogle> 恢复出厂设置的。是那步？
<chongwish> microcai: 不用这么动怒吧~~~~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 额。这牛皮哥
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 核对 md5 没啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<aBiNg> recovery 中啊 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 602dd66b4a9bffac174c3e9ef11a1e03
<iGoogle> 我都传了。你还问md5
<aBiNg> 前三后三对
<iGoogle> 我吧
<chongwish> qzchenwl: 为啥不都用samba？？？
<aBiNg> 开刷啦~~ iGoogle
<qzchenwl> chongwish：服务器都不归我管 :-(
<chongwish> aBiNg: 刷啥 不会是手机吧~~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> aBiNg: zip?
<aBiNg> chongwish: 阿姨的 G4 居然还没破处..
<myke2> MaskRay: sgu385
<chongwish> qzchenwl: 那么自己用linux就可以nfs了
<caleb-> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/21/google-and-china-clash-again-this-time-over-gmail-access/ # 墙确认升级了
<iGoogle> aBiNg: install zip?
<aBiNg> 对啊。直接 adb reboot recovery
<aBiNg> 菜单操作刷机... iGoogle
<iGoogle> 我都进了。我手快的
<qzchenwl> chongwish: 问题是有些软件没有夸平台...
<aBiNg> ...
<iGoogle> 是进这吧
<aBiNg> 先 factory reset
<MaskRay> myke2: 你怎么做？
<iGoogle> delete all user data? 不是吧
<iGoogle> 其他的都是no
<aBiNg> 再 install zip from sdcard，选那 ROM，等一会儿重启 OK iGoogle
<iGoogle> reset选哪个
<aBiNg> no 无视啊。怕你误操作的
<chongwish> qzchenwl: 究竟你要怎么着？？？你要挂在nfs还是开nfs？？？
<myke2> MaskRay: f[n][m]表示n-错位排列中, 任意环长 <= m的方案总数
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 不是啊。是问我选择
<microcai> chongwish: 别理他，他就是一个SB
<iGoogle> 一堆No 一个Yes delete all user data
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得是O(n^3)的, 现在忽然发现似乎可以变成O(n^2)
<aBiNg> YES iGoogle
<aBiNg> 让你确认的啊...
<chongwish> aBiNg: 你要刷成啥 机器人变成企鹅？？？
<aBiNg> chongwish: 1.6 -> 2.2
<iGoogle> 这方法，太害人了吧。哪里有这样提示的哦
<aBiNg> 其实就是进一步确认。哈哈
<chongwish> microcai: 为啥？
<iGoogle> 在刷了。
<microcai> chongwish:  没什么。你可以感觉一下
<iGoogle> 变砖头。我就去找你的
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你上当啦，LOL
<microcai> igl
<chongwish> iGoogle: 变砖头不是可以防身么？？？
<iGoogle> 安装完成了。
<iGoogle> 关机？
<MaskRay> myke2: 最后求的是每个点在最长环中的期望
<microcai> socket activation 太漂亮了
<happyaron> winxp能不能再卡一点。
<happyaron> 卡死我了。
<aBiNg> 返回，重启 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 没返回
<edison0354> happyaron: XP啊
<MaskRay> .iGoogle off
<myke2> microcai: f[n][m] - f[n][m-1]就是最长环为m的错位排列个数吧?
<edison0354> happyaron: 我这几天就想找个XP量产一下盘
<iGoogle> reboot了
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<huntxu> iGoogle: 祝死机
<microcai> myke2:  不懂
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<myke2> MaskRay:
<happyaron> edison0354: 卡死我了。
<iGoogle> 变绿毒界面了
<myke2> MaskRay: f[n][m] - f[n][m-1]就是最长环为m的错位排列个数吧?
<microcai> myke2:  恩，看上去是的
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<Kandu> qzchenwl: :) 奇怪的人總是到處都有的，不用在意
<chongwish> happyaron: 卡死你了没？？？
<qzchenwl> Kandu: :-)
<myke2> MaskRay: f[n][m]这个dp是容易做的
<iGoogle> 红雪界面了
<microcai> Kandu:  :D 哈哈。 你说的就是你正在说的。
<happyaron> chongwish: 非常卡
<chongwish> happyaron: 这么久都卡不死你 莫非你是传说中的小强
<myke2> MaskRay: 没像他那个一样一会儿乘以k!一会儿除以
<happyaron> chongwish: 没你强
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 丫丫的。这界面，不知道用啊
<aBiNg> 不会用？ iGoogle
<chongwish> happyaron: 哦 我好棒啊 我好强啊~~~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> 好了。通讯录没了。你惨了。 aBiNg
<happyaron> 怎么感觉像机器人
<chongwish> iGoogle: 1.6》2.2  卡不？？？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 不让你备份的么？@@
<microcai> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=70ae7004613e67e8a5f6ac7e87c75dc7ed7ed70e
<microcai> 看看人家那个提交的水平 。。。这是正真的敬业
<^k^> ⇪ title: gnome-shell - Next generation GNOME desktop shell
<aBiNg> google 服务器有的话，同步吧
<edison0354> iGoogle: 通讯录不都自动备份
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你没说怎么备份啊
<aBiNg> ...
<juk> rofl 丫 ==> Ah ?
<MaskRay> myke2: f[n][m] = sum{f[n-im][m-1] * C(n,im) * g[i][m]}
<myke2> MaskRay: 我是这样的, 你看下
<MaskRay> myke2: g[i][m] 是把 1~im 分成 i 个长为 m 的环的的方案数
<myke2> MaskRay: f[i][j] = \sum{k=2}{\infty}{P(i-1,k-1) * f[i-k][j]}
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 我lp说了。连电话本都没了。肯定快。你会挨打的。
<iGoogle> 呵呵。坏啊兵
<myke2> MaskRay: n个点是有序的
<chongwish> iGoogle: 休了她
<aBiNg> 还是你lp聪明啊 iGoogle
<huntxu> MaskRay: 啥题目
<MaskRay> huntxu: sgu 385
<huntxu> = =
<myke2> MaskRay: 考虑1在一个大小为k的环中, 则P(i-1,k-1)就是所有1所在的k-环的种数
<aBiNg> 相机程序中的设置不要去点，没用且会 force close iGoogle
<aBiNg> G4 相机实在太挫啦。连 flash 都没...
<myke2> MaskRay: \sum的上标不是\infty, 是j
<MaskRay> myke2: 有问题的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 没问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 上限是j不是\infty
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个复杂度是O(n^3), 我想了下似乎不能优化成n^2
<myke2> MaskRay: 我写下看看, 精度处理好像也需要一点功夫
<myke2> MaskRay: Output should contain one real number with relative or absolute error 10-9
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个很苛刻
<iGoogle> 先安装回软件
<MaskRay> myke2: 不行的话上 Java 或 C#，用高精
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 咋样？这界面这速度，哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 先尝试下再说
<aBiNg> https://github.com/fyodor <- 我的所有 G4 的工作都这 iGoogle
<chongwish> 大家说说是webos好还是andriod好~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 都英文的。麻烦了
<aBiNg> 简单的。国内有 git 托管么？ iGoogle
<ajin> 发现咱ubunutu中国社区轻松多了
<iGoogle> 啥
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 论坛有git
<aBiNg> ?
<aBiNg> 可以申请？
<iGoogle> ng
<aBiNg> ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 你电话号码簿没了?
<kasion> 问: 2G的系统内存 使用bt下载的时候使用 近1G内存 swap使用近 500M ,怎样让内存用量大一点?
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 在我这边论坛还没 github 快
<cfy> aBiNg: github不是挺好.论坛那个不好用
<aBiNg> cfy: 是啊。EE 说什么论坛也有 git 云云
<Guest12459> 终于进来了~~
<iGoogle> 啥。github很慢啊
<happyaron> 都git了，还慢啥。
<cfy> aBiNg: github是个人账户.论坛是每个项目开通都要和ee说
<cfy> iGoogle: 那是不是我可以发骚扰短信了?
<cfy> XD
<aBiNg> 好久没去论坛，不知内幕
<iGoogle> 啥。那是叶子开的事情。
 * microcai rename status/portage-configs/{package.keywords.gnome => package.keywords.gnome3} (98%) 
<aBiNg> https://github.com/fyodor/fm_script_Tattoo <- 这是我写的脚本控制收音机 iGoogle
<cfy> iGoogle: 模电会不?
<barcastar> hi
<barcastar> 有人吗？
<barcastar> 大家好
 * microcai overlay  更新发现了这个。看来 gnome3 发布日期不远啦
<^k^> barcastar, 好  ㍭ 
<barcastar> :-)
<barcastar> 我来请教个问题
<barcastar> 你们用ubuntu的时候，媒体播放器能识别歌曲的名字等信息吗？
<barcastar> 我这里看着都是 乱码
<kasion> 问google
<ajin> 这个问gogole吧
<cfy> barcastar: 乱码啊.用软件干掉
<ajin> 先IRC是最后的选择
<ajin> 先google，IRC是最后选择
<samsung> yes
<cfy> 有时候irc是最坏的选择...
<samsung> yes
<iGoogle> cfy: 不记得了。好久了
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 额。在恢复软件呢。
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦.好头痛...
<iGoogle> cfy: 这是有点麻烦的事情
<iGoogle> 而且没用
<cfy> iGoogle: 那没办法.学校在教...不过怎么会没用?你总有东西是模拟的呀
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> 汽车是。
<aBiNg> Yaaic? 去看看
<soiamso> barcastar: 这个是国情，都不遵守标准
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 相机还有点不完善，就是画面有时会有裂缝。frame 更新太慢了
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 没相册了。那sense啥带的
<myke2> MaskRay: 你写下
<MaskRay> myke2: 好的
<myke2> MaskRay: 有细节, 我说下
<aBiNg> AOSP 哪有 Sense.. iGoogle
<aBiNg> 这是 Android 原生界面和程序。与 Htc 无关，除了内核
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是当j >= i时直接通过错位排列计算f[i][j], 因为此时的j是不必要的
<iGoogle> 我要这。还有短信的
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有边界f[i][1] = f[1][j] = 0
<iGoogle> 天气
<aBiNg> 不可能的，sense 是闭源程序..
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后求和, 就是k * (f[n][k] - f[n][k-1])
<aBiNg> 这些都是软件问题，自己安装啊 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 有独立的没
<myke2> MaskRay: 化一下得到n * g[n] - f[n][2] - f[n][3] - ... -f[n][n-1], 其中g[n]表示错位排列个数
<MaskRay> myke2: j > i 时就是 f[i][i] 吧
 * edison0354 网速已经慢到境界了……
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 那些美化用的小 widget 多如牛毛，但没有sense，htc 私有程序
<myke2> MaskRay: f[i][i]不需要用这个dp算, 用错位排列, 直接g[i] = (n - 1) * (g[i-1] + g[i-2])
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样也许误差可以小些
<aBiNg> sense 太挫了吧，还挂念那... iGoogle
<iGoogle> 那天气时钟的。 aBiNg 你帮找一个
<MaskRay> myke2: P(99,99) ，还是挺危险的
<aBiNg> genie <-- google 出品
<myke2> MaskRay: 原来的集训队论文里面的还有反复除法, 他就说用实数实现, 我这里基本没有了
<aBiNg> genie 这个没有时钟，fancy widget 啊，weatherbug 啊，都浮云啊~~~ iGoogle
<MaskRay> myke2: f[0][0] = 1?
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像不会要求计算f[0][0]
<myke2> MaskRay: 我不敢保证f[0][0] = 1, 虽然刚才计算出了这个结果.
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果不算错位排列的话需要用到
<myke2> MaskRay: 因为只要计算f[i][j], 其中i > j, 这样对k = 2..j求和不会踩到f[0][0]这种红线
 * adam8157 天下足球终于开始了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我写不算错位排列的，方便写
<myke2> MaskRay: 你试试吧, 有些dp边界处理起来确实不太方便.
<MaskRay> myke2: 最后求和有问题
 * pityonline 老师们！github 上的 progit 里有个 makeebooks 和 makepdfs 看上去是可以制成电子书或 pdf 文档的，但运行总提示没权限，是让我去购买那本书吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: f[n][k]-f[n][k-1] 是最长环长k的排列数，不知道有多少个环
<myke2> MaskRay: 无所谓的吧?
<myke2> MaskRay: 题目什么意思? 是所有最大环总共顶点个数?
 * pityonline progit 近 20 美金，我还是老老实实看文本吧……
<MaskRay> myke2: 点出现在最大环中的期望
<myke2> MaskRay: 这意思, 看来得重新考虑了
<barcastar> 刚才出去了，刚才哪位大哥说的是什么软件可以干掉乱码？
<imadper> barcastar: 去wiki或者论坛搜索，这个问题早就解决了
<jhgjhd> 我的ubuntu原来有两个用户
<jhgjhd> 我的ubuntu原来有两个用户，aa和bb，我一直用的都是aa，bb只是给别人用的，换了主板，发现aa不能进入了，bb却正常，我就进命令模式将/home/aa给rm了，然后重新创建aa目录，但是登录不进去阿，我该怎么搞阿？
<jhgjhd> 有人回答不？
<caleb-> jhgjhd: 跟主板没关系的
<Gun^Rose> ubuntu不是有“用户和组”这个工具吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你熟悉Polya定理么?
<Gun^Rose> 在“系统”>“系统管理菜单里”，重新建个用户就可以了啊
<MaskRay> myke2: 不熟
<MaskRay> myke2: 我前面那个方程似乎可以
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 我看下
<myke2> MaskRay: 大概对的
<MaskRay> myke2: h[i,j] = sum{f[i-kj][2..j-1] * C(n,jk) * g[jk,k]} / f[i,j]
<MaskRay> myke2: h 是期望
<MaskRay> myke2: f[i,j] = sum{f[i-kj][2..j-1] * C(n,jk) * g[jk,k]}
<MaskRay> myke2: g[i,j] 是把 1~i 分成 j 个等长环的方案数
<myke2> MaskRay: 我有个想法
<myke2> MaskRay: 能否用期望的线性性质打开?
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会
<jhgjhd> caleb-：我也认为跟主板没关系，不过出了问题了，就是想知道怎么解决下
<myke2> MaskRay: 随机变量x[i] = 0 (当i在的环长度 < 最长环长度), 1 (当i在的环长度 = 最长环长度)
<jhgjhd> Gun^Rose： 我现在aa用户都进入不了，bb用户是个限制用户，很多工具不让使用的，而且我现在是想要解决的办法，不是重新创建用户
<myke2> MaskRay: 则要求的是x[1] + x[2] + ... + x[n]的期望 = x[1]的期望 + x[2]的期望 + ... + x[n]的期望
<myke2> MaskRay: = n * 某个点出现在错位排列中的概率
<myke2> MaskRay: 写错, 这个期望和 = n * 某个点出现在错位排列中最长环的概率
<jhgjhd> 我的ubuntu原来有两个用户，aa和bb，我一直用的都是aa，bb只是给别人用的，换了主板，发现aa不能进入了，bb却正常，我就进命令模式将/home/aa给rm了，然后重新创建aa目录，但是登录不进去阿，我该怎么搞阿？不希望重新创建哟过户，是希望能解决aa用户的使用问题
<MaskRay> myke2: 对，n * 1出现在最长环中的概率
<aBiNg> jhgjhd: 用户绑定家目录了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个概率能否直接做出 我再去想想
<MaskRay> myke2: sum{P(n-1,j-1) * f[n-j,j]} / f[n,n] * n?
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 你这两个用户都是本地用户还是远程用户啊？
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 本地用户都需要登录x吗？
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了
<MaskRay> myke2: f[i,j] 表示 1~i 的错位排列中最长环长度为 j 的方案数
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 本地用户需要制定登录shell和home目录
<MaskRay> sum{P(n-1,j-1) * f[n-j,j]} / f[n,2..n] * n?
<jhgjhd> aBiNg：绑定目录？第一次听到
<jhgjhd> Gun^Rose：两个都是本地用户
<jhgjhd> Gun^Rose：本地用户需要制定登录shell和home目录？不明白
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 哦，建议你用ubuntu的用户工具从新建立用户和家目录吧
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 你手动添加的家目录/home/aa，aa用户是需要读写权限的
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 至于到底怎么设置权限，我也不是很清楚命令怎么写，用ubuntu的用户工具可以自动完成
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 每一个用户都有一个登录shell，不同用户是bash
<Gun^Rose> jhgjhd: 普通用户是bash
<aBiNg> useradd --home-dir HOME_DIR jhgjhd
<jhgjhd> 汗～～那只能自己再研究下咯
<linuxwang> anyone is here ?
<linuxwang> nobody?
<myke2> MaskRay: 明天讨论吧, 今天累了. 舞会的标准做法复杂度是多少? O(n)?
<MaskRay> myke2: ac 了。O(n^2)
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, shtsc的题目怎么封的这么好? 网上根本搜索不到
<Scriptkids> 大牛们..问个问题..gcc到底能不能编译c++的东西?非要用g++么?
<MaskRay> myke2: 各地都是的吧
<myke2> Scriptkids: 建议g++
<MaskRay> Scriptkids: gcc -lstdc++
<Scriptkids> 哦..感谢..
<Scriptkids> 我就是想知道一下..
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是吧, 什么HNOI搜索下, 即使完整题目搜索不到, 总归有人讨论的
<myke2> MaskRay: shtsc的基本没有网上什么讨论的
<MaskRay> myke2: 没人写吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得这种题和舞会有点关系, 就是双射, 那题很困难的就是定出阶段
<hata> blist
<hceasy> ≥﹏≤
<microcai> 中国最强的科学家都集中在了造假等高科技领域，在相关领域已经领先世界500年
<dIbMx2> ls
<happyaron> 累了，有点心烦。
<roylez_> happyaron: 跟女人吵架了？
<happyaron> roylez_: 没。
<happyaron> roylez_: 她身体不舒服先休息去了，一个人呆着有点烦。
<roylez_> happyaron: 年轻人要注意节制
<happyaron> roylez_: 啥意思？
<roylez_> ...
<happyaron> roylez_: 要填的表太多了，不胜其烦。
<microcai> happyaron: 他说你不要 OOXX 太多
<happyaron> 换下连接，马上回来。
<happyaron> microcai: ...
<roylez_> happyaron: 干什么填表？
<happyaron> microcai: 没有那事。
<happyaron> roylez_: 毕业生啊，高考啊，体检啊，还有一顿不知所云的表。
<happyaron> roylez_: back
<happyaron> microcai: back
<itsucks> o0o
<roylez_> happyaron: 你真是夜猫子
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<happyaron> roylez_: 现在用啥翻墙快？
<happyaron> roylez_: 我这里啥都巨卡。
<roylez_> happyaron: ssh
<roylez_> happyaron: 你翻墙干什么
<happyaron> roylez_: 上下facebook
<happyaron> roylez_: 还有gmail偶尔会xx
<roylez_> happyaron: facebook从来不上
<happyaron> roylez_: 我一星期一次
<vic> gmail xxx
<alvin_rxg> `sudo vim xxx` => ctrl + z => fg => BUG ???????????
<alvin_rxg> sudo 有 bug ....................
<jiero> anyone come to play Zero-K?
<jiero> warzone 2100 也用QT了。。。取代SDL？？？不明白啊。
<jiero> Libreoffice现在可以导入SVG了。所以。OpenClipArt可以使用。
<^k^>  06:09
<hceasy> 1论坛有情况？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-22
<starmoon> 大家好
<^k^> starmoon, 好  ㍠ 
<starmoon> 想请问一下有专门电脑机房维护的人在吗？
<starmoon> 电脑公司的有啵
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍠ 
<darnel> jjj
<if_else> 各位兄台，用 dd 制作后的，u盘，可识别的大小仅为 dd的文件大小，请问如何恢复？谢谢
<flay> 全盘格式化不行？
<llj> makefile?
<if_else> flay: 兄台，我用 fdisk -l 识别出 4 个分区啊啊，cdisk 不管用
<flay> 那你用gparted试试吧 搞不好分区表已经坏了
<if_else> flay: 我没有安装 gparted
<flay> 装一个吧 4个分区有可能是判断成了4个主分区 所以后面的不显示  可能分区表出错了
<if_else> flay: 兄台，gparted 直接识别不出u盘来
<flay> 应该可以啊 好像要选择一下
<if_else> flay: 是的，我选择了，格式化不能选择 fat32 选项，是否依赖其他软件的
<flay> 那你先把所有的分区都删掉看看
<flay> 能打开应该没问题吧
<iIlL10oO> routel
<xnccm> error: expected identifier or ‘(’ before ‘{’ token
<xnccm> 大虾们能解释一下不
<iIlL10oO> xnccm: 要整段,发到 www.paste.com
<xnccm> 恩
<xnccm> 行好勒
<xnccm> 有几个英文的网站，看不懂
<xnccm> 问的问题差不多
<peet> hi everyone
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 求arch下kde字体美化方案！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322312&p=2242437#p2242437 忙忙活活装完，发现字体有些难看，求字体美化方案。fontcou.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 redguard — 2011-03-22 9:28
<Pangzi> 这个不是可以用xchat聊天吗？那在mac下用什么软件？我知道网页可以。
<calebot> 问了问题就跑了？
<iIlL10oO> http://colloquy.info/
<iIlL10oO> 急性子
<duhastmich> 怎么从pdf拷贝大量文本到文本文件？vim不行说rigster里没有东西，geditor卡在那儿,显示近2万行
<dingyichen> duhastmich, pdftotext?
<iIlL10oO> dddddaadffffqdqq  fd2
<duhastmich> dingyichen, 我试试
<duhastmich> dingyichen, 搞定了，加个-raw就完美了，哈哈
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 既然11.04需要3D,那是不是意味着慢一些? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322325&p=2242518#p2242518 相对于10.10, 11.04是不是慢一些?如果是,我不会选择升级的. 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2011-03-22 10:56
<iGoogle> 发表于 由。这啥语法。 iIlL10oO
<palomino|working> posted by? , iGoogle
<iGoogle> 支持破马去更正
<MaskRay> git 仓库中有些 untracted 的文件 A，不小心 git add 了一堆不需要的文件（包含A），git revert HEAD 导致 A 被删除；接下来该怎么恢复这些文件？
<MaskRay> git 仓库中有些 untracted 的文件 A，不小心 git add 了一堆不需要的文件
<MaskRay> 	  （包含A）并且提交了新 commit。git revert HEAD 导致 A 被删除；接下来该怎么恢复这些文件？
<iGoogle> 所有部长改称秘书。
<WhiteMOon> MeaCulpa, .
<MaskRay> git reset --hard 到最近那个正常的 commit？
<ofan> MaskRay: 回到那个commit就可以了吧
<pocoyo> MaskRay: emacs 23.3 里面的org mode怎么还是6.33x?人。
<hata> 各位，蓝牙耳机搜索不了怎么办？
<hata> 有好用的bluetooth管理器吗？
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMOon: ?
<missing> hata: ?
<missing> ha
<hata> ?
<hata> 你好
<missing> hata: 我几块钱的蓝牙都可以链接的阿
<pocoyo> missing: 我靠 乱码。。
<hata> 用默认的？
<hata> 我这不行阿
<iGoogle> missing: 这么便宜的？邮寄一个过来
<iGoogle> 烂蓝牙，就只适合作耳机
<wzssyqa> ig
<wzssyqa> iGoogle: 那玩意不是满大街都是吗？
<MaskRay> ofan: reset --hard 后就好了，revert 好恐怖，清除 working tree 的
<hata> 耳机用手机能搜能配对，用pc也能和手机配对，但是pc不能配对耳机
<iGoogle> 不是吧。没啥用途的啊
<WhiteMOon> MeaCulpa, 吃饭先
<ofan> MaskRay: 一般不确定的操作 可以先stash一下..
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我用 git 的 orgmode
<MaskRay> ofan: 如果不小心 git stash drop/clear 是不是就彻底消失了
<ofan> MaskRay: 只是清除stash吧
<MaskRay> ofan: git 好难学，看过的都忘了
<missing> iGoogle: 搬办公舍丢了,山寨货来着
<ofan> MaskRay: 有个cli的工具不错,叫tig
<missing> pocoyo: 什么?晕...notify没有装...
<pocoyo> MaskRay: orgtbl里表格中英文能对齐么？
<flay> pidgin里面能屏蔽irc进出的消息么
<iGoogle> http://mac.iapplez.com/common-office/Gitbox-mac-1-0.html
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 不会
<iGoogle> missing: 。
<missing> iGoogle: 好了...山寨货你不会看上眼的啦
 * missing 吃饭~~~
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你研究好了可以告诉我。。我需要把 * ** *** 这样的标签形式转成 orgtbl 的表格，然后导出为 xelatex
<pocoyo> missing: 你有时候发的信息部乱码 有时候又乱码 真诡异。我这个erc默认置 xp里
<iGoogle> http://www.syntevo.com/smartgit/download.html;jsessionid=46C4F5DBFDD8CE88CC8476418B47D08A
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 使用文泉驿等宽正黑可以 不过我不想用他的英文。
<iGoogle> 可以alias组合字体嘛
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 怎么组？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 我意识到我的字体配置不能让中文字体等宽。。
<duhastmich> pocoyo 有雅黑+consolata的字体
<pocoyo> duhastmich: 不爱用这俩个。
<duhastmich> pocoyo, 可以自己去搞一对
<flay> 吃饭去
<if_else> 各位 awesome 的时间格式怎么定义我想使用 2011-3-22 / 2 12:14 如何实现谢谢
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • Tomcat启动后没有错误提示，但是访问不了测试页面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322334&p=2242607#p2242607 直接下载的安装包，解压后运行startup.sh有一下提示： Code: Using CATALINA_BASE:   /home/jove/apache-tomcat-7.0.11 Using CATALINA_HOME:   /home/jove/apache-tomcat-7.0.11 Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /home/jove/apache-tomcat-7.0.11/temp Using JRE_ ...
<aBiNg> roylez: 看到你的中文 commit 了，XD
<roylez> aBiNg: ...?
<aBiNg> github 啊。还没见着过汉语 commit 的啊。呵呵 roylez
<roylez> aBiNg: 想怎么写就怎么写阿。今天还跟ee说把git add给alias成“git 加”
<aBiNg> 一群 bt..
<aBiNg> git 直接 alias 成 狗头 吧. roylez
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * lemonhall1 Ubuntu真是方便啊，我的WACOM手绘版，直接插上就能用了。。。
 * lemonhall1 现在这些发行办到底集成了多少驱动啊！！！
<cfy> 模块全开....
<aBiNg> https://github.com/cameronmcefee/Image-Diff-View-Modes/commit/8e95f70c9c47168305970e91021072673d7cdad8 <- 居然可以 diff 图片了
<huache> 请问有人在吗？
<huache> 我电脑的标题栏不见了，试了sudo metacity --replace 也不能解决问题
<huache> 我电脑的标题栏不见了，试了sudo metacity --replace 也不能解决问题~请问谁还有其他的解决办法》
<roylez> aBiNg: 令人发指了
<roylez> aBiNg: github那些家伙真不是人
<huache> 怎么没人说话？？？？
<aBiNg> roylez: 强的，不知啥子算法
<lemonhall1> diff一个二进制文件，很简单啊。。。。
<iIlL10oO> 是啊,又没有把图片的区别匡出来
<iIlL10oO> 只要判断文件大小和MD5,再读一下图片尺寸
<lemonhall1> bspatch搜索这个吧。。。通用的二进制文件DIFF程序，CHROME的更新就是用的这个发布的。
<lemonhall1> 至于两个图像变化不大的话，要求不高的话MPEG则是专门搞这个的，比较两祯之间的差异并压缩
<aBiNg> 看 diff 啊，区别都出来的
<haoyihuan> 嘿嘿   人还不少吗……
<haoyihuan> 都在午睡？
<Netcas> hello everybody
<MaskRay> bsdiff 的算法确实不错，而且有论文
<HEver_VV> 各位，bash里的  %s 是什么意思啊？？
<haoyihuan> 请教：制作本地更新源，除了复制*.deb文件到/var/cache/apt/archive/中，还要作什么啊？
<iGoogle> haoyihuan: 去看wiki。这复杂的事情，还是不做的好。
<iGoogle> 图片比较，一直就有的。
<robin19890305> hello everyone
<HEver_VV> menu 里的很多启动项也有在后面加  %s ...
<robin19890305> I'm a freshman
<Netcas> robin 你是chinese吗
<robin19890305> Yes
<Netcas> Cool
<robin19890305> But i have not install ...
<Netcas> 你在用Ubuntu
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你安装了些啥软件的
<robin19890305> en
<robin19890305> A freshman
<Netcas> 装的英文版？
<robin19890305> no
<robin19890305>  mei you  shu ru fa a
<robin19890305> bu xiao de zenme zhuang
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 没有啊，AOSP 中的啊
<Netcas> ibus
<Netcas> 从源里面装
<robin19890305> zheng zai zhao zenme  anzhuang
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 额外的软件，总有吧。
<robin19890305> ni  ba  mingling  gaosu  wo ha
<aBiNg> LOL iGoogle
<Netcas> apt-get install ibus
<robin19890305> 3Q
<Netcas> 加sudo
<roylez> iGoogle: 您真是闲到不行了呢
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 貌似无法定位，v0.33 ROM.. 正在测试
<robin19890305> zhege  wo xiaode
<iGoogle> roylez: 我想睡觉。没空
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 开 gps，看能定位不？ google maps
<roylez> robin19890305: 80后的末班车呢
<iGoogle> aBiNg: nnnd 你这都没测试的啊
<Netcas> 我也是的
<robin19890305> shi ha   80hou
<aBiNg> 我平时不用的。不过这个之前早解决了啊
<robin19890305> nage   anwan  hou   jiukeyi  le ?
<Netcas> roylez你好
<haoyihuan> 系统-> 系统管理 -> 语言支持    这些英文该认得吧？
<robin19890305> Netcas
<robin19890305> o   xiaode
<robin19890305> 3q
<roylez> Netcas: 又是一个新面孔呢
<Netcas> 还要下载几个包
<Netcas> 第一次来 哈哈
<robin19890305> en  zheng zai  xia
<haoyihuan> 谁知道哪有BCM4312网卡的deb驱动包啊？
<robin19890305> zhong wu shangban   ganggang  kan  dao  IRC
<robin19890305> jiu pao lai le
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 晕哦。libgps 发布错了啊 @@@@@@
<iGoogle> 不是吧。
<aBiNg> 换正确的，2秒定位啊啊啊呀啊啊....
<aBiNg> 无语，本来想不再发布新版的 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 反正那台机器，我不用。
<Netcas> 你们最喜欢ubuntu的命令是什么？
<Netcas> 我最喜欢ntpdate
<Netcas> 直接更新时间 cool
<iGoogle> Netcas: 那不是人该打的命令
<aBiNg> 我给你发补丁，就是 lib iGoogle 你再测试下
<edison0354> iGoogle: +1
<Netcas> why
<NoIE> cat
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 回家才可以
<wzssyqa> Netcas: 时间应该自动更新的嘛
<aBiNg> 好吧。我测试好了就好了。XD iGoogle
<Netcas> 我每次装完时间就悲剧
<NoIE> cat 自己编辑的密码文件 | grep 某个网站 -3 ，用来显示自己的密码。
<Netcas> 凌乱
<wzssyqa> Netcas: windows上换成UTC
<edison0354> wzssyqa: +10086
<robin19890305> zhe limian  dou shi  chinese ?
<Netcas> 我那天帮同学装也是一样，然后我用ntpdate给更新，同学一看太nb了
<edison0354> robin19890305: en
<wzssyqa> robin19890305: 说英文大部分人也能听懂
<robin19890305> haha  wo  yingwen  hen  lan
<haoyihuan> 听不到滴
<roylez> haoyihuan: 一般说来你只需要modprobe broadcom就可以用了吧
<Danielfe_> swap空间爆满有啥解决方法？
<haoyihuan> 很多是学生吧
<wzssyqa> Netcas: 会装个系统，在很多人眼里已经就是很nb了
<robin19890305> wo  ganggang  bi  ye
<robin19890305> yun   xitong  hennan   zhuang  ma ?
<NoIE> Danielfe_: 感觉没啥影响，不放心的话就关掉几个程序。
<NoIE> yun 是给 fedora 用的吧？
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 你拼音没学好啊
<robin19890305> you  ren  yong   huawei  de   xinpian  bu ?
<robin19890305> Hi 3511/3512
<edison0354> NoIE: yum
<NoIE> wzssyqa: 抱歉。。。
<haoyihuan> Debianing
<iGoogle> yun//
<Netcas> wzssyqa:我那天帮两个同学装了，然后换源什么的，直接都用命令行，他们很佩服，其实我是打酱油的，学到皮毛哈哈
 * edison0354 GUI党飘过
<Danielfe_> NoIE: 不会影响性能？
<robin19890305> nage sha   zhe ge  ke  yi  jie ping  ma ?
<NoIE> Danielfe_: 不知道，我没遇到过。。。
<duhastmich> NoIE， LastPass
<Danielfe_> NoIE:哦～
<wzssyqa> robin19890305: 不要用拼音了，看着太累
<Netcas> 我也觉得是
<NoIE> robin19890305: 不能。
<robin19890305> hai  mei  an hao
<Netcas> Ubuntu下个版本将要换unity界面，大家觉得这是不是走向成熟的一个版本呢
 * NoIE 至少适合平板的电脑。
<Netcas> YLMFpad怎样？
<wzssyqa> NoIE: 节省了很多纵向空间
 * NoIE 没有实物，不做评价，如果能砍掉系统，安装 ubuntu ，我会考虑的。
<Netcas> 我也是这样想的，可以装ubuntu的平板一定会买
<robin19890305> yun   zhichi zhongwen  yao  xia  zheme  duo   de   bao
<NoIE> 不光是中文，还有其他的更新包。
<edison0354> robin19890305: ……
<robin19890305> ....
<foru> 这么多人？
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 增加一些 swap 吧
<Netcas> hello foru
<robin19890305> I have  to reset ....5555555555
<robin19890305> 888888888
<Danielfe_> kandu：dd个新的，启动新swap的话会对系统有影响？
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 當然有影響了
<haoyihuan> quit
<foru> 很多非中国人？
<Danielfe_> kandu：。。那可以无缝？
<Netcas> no 你好
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 嗯
<edison0354> foru: 无
<foru> 我是从meizu上看到过来看看的。。
<Danielfe_> kandu：具体怎么？
<Danielfe_> kandu：swap 100%
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 具體的影響就是 swap 變大了  :D
<Danielfe_> kandu：。。。。
<Netcas> foru:第一次来吗
<Danielfe_> kandu：那原来那个fstab里面停了就ok？
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 繼續用呀
<Danielfe_> kandu：是累计的？
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 停了幹嗎，本來就不夠了的
<foru> Netcas: 是的。呵呵。。刚刚从meizu论坛上看到这个即时聊天的。
<Danielfe_> kandu：那就是fstab里在加swap？两个一起用？
<Kandu> Danielfe_: 嗯，可以幾個一起用
<haoyihuan> 谁在桌面版关闭过X服务啊？   请教下
<Netcas> foru:me too 我今天才知道有irc这东西 cool
<edison0354> haoyihuan: init 5
<Danielfe_> kandu：明白，3q   ：D
<foru> ：
<Netcas> foru:你是在做Meizu开发吗
<foru> Netcas: 没有。呵呵，用户而已
<Netcas> foru:Meizu M9 感觉如何
<iGoogle> M9死机多不。
<foru> 很好。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你的妹弟来了。
<lerosua> iGoogle: who
<Netcas> foru:我也看到上次说M9老死机
<foru> 相当值得。你们可以入一个。。。我很喜欢刷机。是一种乐趣。。机子就是用来玩的。bug就是用来发现的。
<Netcas> foru:果然是diy玩家
<Dary> 啥机子?
<foru> 就是要把机子搞出问题才有意，要没问题的机子，就去搞个以前的黑白机。摔成三块回来安上还继续能用。但是有什么意思？
<Netcas> foru:话说MEIZU什么时候出二代
<Netcas> M9II
<foru> 这个就不知道了哈，，，不过我很喜欢MEIZU 哈哈。。管他什么时候出呢，现在有折腾的就好。。
<iGoogle> lerosua: -> foru
<foru> 嗯 嗯 。
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 有人喜欢刷机。赶紧给他一个rom
<lerosua> m9那东西，害我白等它半年
<zzmfish> 我用LePhone，感觉也不错。不过没刷过第三方rom。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 没问题，丢个 G4 ROM 给，包他死机 XD
<zzmfish> 当初想买m9了 ，可惜买不到
<iGoogle> 乐疯
<Netcas> zzmfish:LePhone那个程序退出好像很cool哦
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 拉。毒
<edison0354> zzmfish: 乐疯……
<zzmfish> 现在看来m9也不怎样，也不便宜
<aBiNg> zzmfish: 瓦，说说啥感觉。乐疯
<Dary> m9貌似没有刷第三方ROM吧
<zzmfish> 手势区的确很好用，可代替4个按键
<zzmfish> 性价比高，性能好
<aBiNg> zzmfish: 系统稳定性呢
<zzmfish> 比较时尚
<zzmfish> 有几天因为拿过电池，经常重启，后来重新装好电池又好了。没试过其它死机和重启等。
<Netcas> goodbye everyboy, i have to go
<zzmfish> 软件兼容性还好把，android1.6时有些软件装不了，最近升了android2.2就好很多了。
<aBiNg> zzmfish: 联想给升的？
<zzmfish> 其实国产也不错。我同事买个htc，不知道什么型号，价钱和我一样。除了可刷纯正android，其它完败。
<zzmfish> 去客服可免费刷机，也可自己刷。不过论坛上那些rom有点来路不正。
<jyf1987> 我买的g7 lol
<edison0354> zzmfish: 我用过乐疯的……
<edison0354> zzmfish: 不是一般的烂……
<zzmfish> 我没觉得哪里不好用
<edison0354> zzmfish: 跟HTC没的比的
<aBiNg> zzmfish: 我就是在论坛上发 ROM 的啊啊。。来路不正 ：D
<zzmfish> 不过听说早期产品信号不好，我最近买的，没觉得有什么问题
<edison0354> zzmfish: 重力感应好差的
<zzmfish> aBiNg, 至少理论上不是完全可靠。我对刷机没什么兴趣。
<zzmfish> edison0354, 有多差？我也玩极品飞车13
<aBiNg> zzmfish: 真伤人啊...
<edison0354> zzmfish: 玩重力感应的小球的时候基本就是个极品……
<zzmfish> edison0354, 没玩过，我玩游戏不多
<nsdy> 图形工具库 GTK+ 3.0.4 发布 http://www.osmsg.com/2011/03/gtk-3-0-4/
<zzmfish> edison0354, 就算你说的是真的，也不能就说”好烂“吧？难道htc就完美了？
<aBiNg> htc 是一垞.. 没给 G4 升级，怎么办？ zzmfish
<zzmfish> aBiNg, 我不懂，我甚至不知g4是什么机
<edison0354> zzmfish: taato
<edison0354> zzmfish: tatto
<aBiNg> zzmfish: 你讲第三方 ROM 不可靠哦。htc 不给升，一直用 1.6 么？
<lemonhall1> 我在用。。没刷机
<aBiNg> lemonhall1: 没去论坛么？2.2/2.3 早就有了啊
<zzmfish> aBiNg, 看你自己取舍吧。。。
<zzmfish> 我只觉得我用LePhone官方的Rom也没觉得不好，所以没试过其它rom
<aBiNg> 侬不是讲 1.6 兼容差么？ zzmfish
<zzmfish> 有android2.2了，即LeOS 2.0
<aBiNg> 你知道第三方 ROM 是怎么做出来的么？人家花了多少心血么？ zzmfish
<aBiNg> 那 htc G4 呢？有木有？
<zzmfish> aBiNg, 那是给喜欢玩机的人用的，可我真不需要
<aBiNg> 我的意思是说，侬虽然不需要第三方 ROM，但请不要说那些都不可靠 zzmfish
<zzmfish> aBiNg, 我没说”都“字
<aBiNg> 好吧。没都
<chenwen> zenme  qie  huan  dao  zhong  wen  a
<ajin> ubuntu中国官方怎么成了手机论坛了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ---(%%%%%%%%%%%%%%) >__<
<edison0354> ajin: 还能变动漫论坛的
<chenwen> 终于 知道了
<chenwen> 哈哈
<edison0354> chenwen: 恭喜……
<chenwen> 怎么突然没人了
<MeaCulpa> ajin: 午夜来访会有惊喜，变XXX论坛
<chenwen> 换了个名字进来
<robin> 刚刚不知道怎么搞得一直进不来
<chenwen> 刚刚不晓得怎么搞得一直进不来
<Guest39086> 人呢 ？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: . 想死的家伙。。
<chenwen> hello
<ajin> hi
<^k^> chenwen, 好  ㍧ 
<chenwen> anybody here ?
<chenwen> 难道是 我的 网络 问题？
<ajin> 这么多人
<ajin> 居然问。。。
<ajin> 做个调查！你们有谁经历过gnome-panel消失的？
<NoIE> 我
<ajin> NoIE:知道原因吗
<NoIE> ajin: 大概是和 compiz 有冲突吧？不知道，
<NoIE> 重启一下 compiz 可能就好了。
<ajin> 我是上次卸载了evolution后，面板消失的
<NoIE> 我在谷歌问答上的问题没有人回答。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<ajin> 卸载evolution的时候，新得利把面板的依赖包也卸载了
<NoIE> 如果把中南海拆掉，能解决多少人的住房问题？
<ajin> 不要涉及政治问题
<ajin> 小心天朝
<NoIE> 没有涉及政治，我只是聊房地产。
<edison0354> NoIE: 这已经是政治了
<NoIE> 美国首都华盛顿，人口密度远远小于北京，
<NoIE> 但是白宫的占地面积却不及中南海的十分之一。
<NoIE> 白宫的站地面积是109亩，中南海的占地面积是1500亩！
<NoIE> 如果拆掉中南海，建经济适用房，既可以有效抑制房价，
<NoIE> 而且能至少解决1万户的住房问题，真是一举两得。
<edison0354> NoIE: 你马上要flood了
<chenwen> 郁闷  我怎么改不了neckname
<edison0354> chenwen: /nick ooxx
<chenwen> 我就是这么用的
<edison0354> chenwen: 那个叫nickname……
<chenwen> 不行
<chenwen> 呵呵 打错了
<robin19890305> 悲剧   难道我一直打错了?
<robin19890305> 埃  我太菜了
<robin19890305> 想问以下  我刚刚 出去之后 一直进不来
<ajin> 菜鸟是一段宝贵的经历
<robin19890305> 是不是因为名字的问题
<robin19890305> 后来我该了名字就进来了
<robin19890305> 不过现在又该过来 怎么没事呢
<ajin> 我女朋友要用ubuntu，大家给个建议呗
<edison0354> ajin: ……
<NoIE> 羡慕x2
<NoIE> 首先做需求调查。
<ajin> 嗯，她就上网偷菜，看看在线电影
<ajin> 听听音乐
<ajin> 不玩游戏
<ajin> 确切说不玩网游
<NoIE> 如果要用到 pps 的话，建议安装 32 位系统。
<ajin> 嗯，很好的建议
<edison0354> NoIE: 你也没媳妇？
<NoIE> pps 不支持 64 位系统，linux64 、win 64 皆不支持。
<edison0354> NoIE: 装ia32libs就能跑32程序啊
<NoIE> edison0354: 没有。
<NoIE> edison0354: 我试过，对于 pps ，好像不行。
<ajin> 还是32位支持最好
<ajin> 如果不是纯技术要求，还是用32位吧
<ajin> 大家都用什么发行版？
<ajin> 咱中国人貌似用10.10很多
<ajin> 老外有些喜欢长期支持版
<edison0354> NoIE: 哦
<ajin> hello
<ajin> anybody？
<^k^> ajin, 好  ㍧ 
<robin19890305> 你老婆用ubuntu ?
<NoIE> 追求稳定的话，还是 10.04 好一些。
<robin19890305> 我老婆都不小的那是什么玩意儿
<NoIE> 如果需要使用 QQ，可以尝试预装 wineQQ 的衍生版，不过我对这些版本不熟悉。
<ajin> robin：是啊
<ajin> 预装webqq？
<NoIE> wineQQ。
<ajin> NoIE: 10.04稳定
<NoIE> 应该是的。
<ajin> 其实我们应该发动身边的女性都投入到linux阵营
<ajin> 哈哈
<robin19890305> 恩 想法不错
<robin19890305> 用这个的女生  太少了
<ajin> 11.04发布后，ubuntu的界面应该很能吸引女生的
<ajin> 我已经开始推广了
 * NoIE 像蜡笔小新那样？“小姐，你的电脑里装的是 ubuntu 吗？”
 * NoIE 玩笑，不要打我，不要打我。
<robin19890305> 有人用海斯的芯片不？
<robin19890305> 木有人 用阿
<ajin> “姐姐好漂亮，电脑界面那么丑~~~试试ubuntu吧！”
<ajin> 开始集体意淫了，汗。。。
<robin19890305> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<robin19890305> ubuntu 的界面的确比windows好看多了
<robin19890305> 柔和
<NoIE> 医生：你认为你的电脑有病毒吗？
<NoIE> 小姐：怎么会？我被天都杀毒的。
<NoIE> 医生：让我们来做个测试。（把电脑放到某神秘仪器中）
<NoIE> 仪器：嘀——嘀——嘀——嘀——
<NoIE> 医生：看，有害病毒正在滋生。
<robin19890305> 汗
<robin19890305> 我的网络是不是很差阿
<robin19890305> 怎么看不到你们说话？
<NoIE> 小姐：啊——
<NoIE> 医生：长期使用 ubuntu ，可以杜绝 95% 的有害病毒。
<NoIE> （画面请用高露洁的广告脑补。）
<NoIE> robin19890305: 能看到我的吗？
<jska> ~~~~~~采幽私处沐浴露~~~~~~~~~
<robin19890305> ping
<jska> robin19890305 64 bytes from irc.freenode.net: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.114 ms
<robin19890305> 额   一直怀疑我掉了
<robin19890305> 右下角的lag：1.5secend是啥意思？
<Netcas> 如果是女生的话 吧compiz的特效展示给她们岂不给李
<robin19890305> 奇怪了
<Netcas> what
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu启动Xwindow是在什么时候呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322349&p=2242824#p2242824 我使用的是KUbuntu10.04，runlevel是2，但在/etc/rc2.d/下面没有看到直接启动Xorg或者kdm/gdm之类的脚本。 请问大家一下，Ubuntu是在哪里的脚本中写到去启动图形界面呢？~ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 笑遍世界 — 2011-03-22 15:49
<robin19890305> firefox启动不了了
<NoIE> pkill firefox
<robin19890305> 难道是因为我更改了shell？
<NoIE> ps -A | grep firefox
<robin19890305> 第一个命令是结束进程树把？
<debianer> 都要出来聊！！！！！
<robin19890305> 第二个命令是干吗的
<NoIE> robin19890305: 显示进程是否正在执行。
<robin19890305> 木有效果
<NoIE> 那是已经结束了。
<robin19890305> 哦   然后重新启动？
<NoIE> 恩
<robin19890305> 悲剧了  还是不行
<flay> 命令行启动看有什么提示
<robin19890305> 我实在虚拟机里面用的ubuntu
<robin19890305> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.15/run-mozilla.sh: line 131:  2144 总线错误            "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<robin19890305> 好像是因为我改了shell
<flay> 改成什么了
<robin19890305> 本来是默认的dash
<robin19890305> 我该成fish了
<robin19890305> 我安装海斯的IDE 时改的
<flay> 怎么都是没有用过的shell
<robin19890305> 额。。。
<robin19890305> dash不是ubuntu的默认shell吗？
<flay> 不会吧 默认的这个 我没用过ubuntu
<robin19890305> 那是什么 ？之前是bash
<robin19890305> 后来改成dash了
<happyaron> zsh
<lvyiwang> bash不是很好吗，何必换呢
<robin19890305> 不得不换
<robin19890305> 哦 bash改成dash不是我干的阿
<robin19890305> 不是已经给改了马
<robin19890305> 我改成fish是因为公司要用的那个IDE必须要在fish下才能安装
<happyaron> 想开机快，必须还掉bash
<happyaron> 节约一半时间
<happyaron> 想再快，systemd
<happyaron> upstart什么的就是浮云了。
<flay> zsh
<happyaron> zsh不能用作/bin/sh
<robin19890305> 换成dash不就是因为dash快吗？
<happyaron> y
<iGoogle> 哈皮，你的时间这么多。一下子就节约一半？
<happyaron> iGoogle: ubuntu有个版本突然启动时间缩短很多，那次很多人以为是upstart
<happyaron> iGoogle: 其实是dash
<iGoogle> 可谁碰到了呢
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你回去用用6.06，看看启动速度呢
<iGoogle> @ 你应该先测试，出报告嘛。lol 害我 去找那版本啊。
<jiero> 呃。用6.06+E16肯定超高速度，不过显卡驱动亏了。
<happyaron> iGoogle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<happyaron> jiero: 说的是启动速度
<jiero> 也是。
<iGoogle> 。不看文档
<iGoogle> 实际才行。比如现在我换了下，重启看到速度快了。
<jiero> graphviz是多少人平时用的东东？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你现在换成bash，重启看看用时，再换回dash，再看看速度
<iGoogle> 可不知道怎么换。这都和启动相关了
<iGoogle> jiero: 玩具。
<happyaron> iGoogle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<iGoogle> 咋不是update-alternate那种？
<iGoogle> 这可要准备了。bashrc都灭了。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 没事的
<happyaron> ...
<jiero>  iGoogle:同感。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: rssh 限制了shell，还是chroot，nnnnd
<roylez> MeaCulpa: key也不能放，一怒之下我写了 .netrc
<iGoogle> 我来掐哈皮。甚至慢2秒。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ?
<iGoogle> 哈皮，回家让dest打你屁股。我下班了。
<happyaron> iGoogle: ...
<happyaron> roylez: 他又下班
<robin19890305> 昨天要是知道sudo dpkg -reconfigure ***就不用我折腾半天了
<robin19890305> 这么早就下班了阿
<robin19890305> 我晕 我们公司怎么这么迟   要到六点阿
<palomino|working> ....
<robin19890305> 中午十二点下班  每次下班吃饭的时候 我都前胸铁后被了
<calebot> robin19890305: 小蜜的前胸贴你的后背？
<robin19890305> 汗  我倒是想来这
<robin19890305> 没有小蜜阿
<iIlL10oO> robin19890305: 掏宝上面买包20元的牛肉粒,下班前吃一粒,快乐似神仙
<robin19890305> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<robin19890305> 那是什么东东
<iIlL10oO> robin19890305: 是合法的海洛因
<robin19890305> 木有兴趣
<roylez> happyaron: 这厮就这样
 * robin19890305 谁阿？
<roylez> happyaron: 昨天他晚上6点问我git的问题，我今天早上才看见，他问我“当时怎么不理我”，我说“那时候我刚下班在公交上阿”
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .netrc是啥...
<happyaron> roylez: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 自己man，一般我能不写这个就不写的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....明文？？
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 11.04安装成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322352&p=2242867#p2242867 用的时间不长10.04怎么也装不上虚拟机，就下了这个刻了盘安装 晕到了 语言升级不成（提示崩溃）是不是正常，（英文看不懂）怎么解决！！！！ 慢慢学，总会提高 统计信息: 发表于 由 AhaOK — 2011-03-22 16:48
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 别指望看我的，640
<debianer> 都要出来聊哈！！！！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: cisco san switch 里面类似grep -A -B 的参数叫啥
<robin19890305> 聊什么？
<robin19890305> grep -help
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在switch上用grep就是out
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那用啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不靠脚本，神马brocade, cisco, mcdata, qlogic，四套不同的命令系统，怎么可能记得住
 * robin19890305 晕倒
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...脚本个头，switch不在一个网段里
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你们那里环境简单啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 咱这里还靠windows xp workstation翻墙呢
<roylez> 。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 直接ssh翻墙不行吗
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我现在就ssh翻墙
<aBiNg> roylez: 哪家的服务器？
<roylez> aBiNg: 公司的，您别指望了
<aBiNg> ... 我早已有啊。瞧这小气劲儿..@@
<robin19890305> 我的/timer 怎么用不了阿
<Lavande> 怎么拿自己电脑作为邮件服务器发邮件？
<roylez> aBiNg: hiahiahia...
<aBiNg> roylez: 侬们公司真好，求推荐...
<robin19890305> ////////////
<robin19890305> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<robin19890305> ，，，，，，，，，，，，，，，
<roylez> aBiNg: 真的？
<robin19890305> ‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’‘’
<robin19890305> ；；；；；；；；；；；；；；；；；
<robin19890305> ］］］］］］］］］］］］］］］［［［［［［
<roylez> aBiNg: 正愁没钱花呢
<aBiNg> roylez: 还要推荐费？？
<calebot> Lavande: 有的 ISP 不让做的
<roylez> aBiNg: 公司给我
<Lavande> calebot: 有啥工具哦，我来试试看
<aBiNg> 那也说下你公司啊。:D roylez
<roylez> aBiNg: 小窗
<aBiNg> 看这语气，好像是逮着一个坑一个啊... roylez LOL
<calebot> Lavande: apt-cache search mail-transport-agent
<roylez> aBiNg: MeaCulpa 就是被我拉进来的
<Lavande> calebot: ok，顺便问一下，我看有人用mutt发邮件，是不是用mutt必须要有申请好的邮箱帐号的？
<calebot> Lavande: 发 mail 简单，收 mail 难
<calebot> Lavande: 要确定有正规的邮箱才能收信
<Lavande> calebot: 抽象哦，这么说来也是可以用来发匿名邮件咯？
<calebot> Lavande: 匿名邮件一大堆啊，各国zf都头疼得很
<Lavande> calebot: 真是的，唉，我试试，不是想发匿名邮件，而是gmail的服务器老连不上，我就想直接从自己电脑发出去了事，只是传个文件给别人，回不回我无所谓的
<calebot> gmail 全面被墙啦
<calebot> gfw 威武
<roylez> calebot: 确实是，今天早上我也发现了
<lindows915> calebot, 我表示我現在無翻使用 Gmail……
<calebot> 很多英文媒体都报导了
<calebot> lindows915: 人品好挡不住啊
<hymnusalae> calebot, 這東西還算人品的？
<Lavande> nnnnd，登录gtalk要好久
<happyaron> Lavande: 换个国内服务商发邮件
<edison0354> Lavande: 你囧
<Lavande> happyaron: 好吧……唔
<Lavande> edison0354: 这两天抽死了，上个网特郁闷
<happyaron> Lavande: 我这里imap没问题，smtp也没问题
<aBiNg> 果断 ssh 啊
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 呃，這個分詞成了 上個/網特/*
<happyaron> web的经常有问题
<hymnusalae> 好像說 VPN 也有些被封的。
<calebot> 上个 网特 郁闷++
<Lavande> hymnusalae: - -!
<happyaron> roylez: syq那个的vpn暂时不要用了
<Lavande> 网特是神马？
<edison0354> calebot: ……
<calebot> 嫖了个 网络特务, 郁闷++
<edison0354> Lavande: 去掉空格你再看……
<happyaron> roylez: 中间有人搞鬼，导致服务器ban你
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 網絡特工
 * Lavande - -!
<jyf1987> calebot: 你咋知道
<hymnusalae> ofan, 在嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 在
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你就是 ofan 呀？
 * microcai 谁更新过硬盘的固件？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你最近越來越能折騰了……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 安装flash很慢，很慢啊，俩小时在线安装不上。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322355&p=2242896#p2242896 How I 啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 undo99 — 2011-03-22 17:26
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我的硬盘固件版本但是 CC35 啊，固件门好像是  CC34 ... 我怕 CC35  也会有问题/
<hymnusalae> microcai, 日立硬盤表示沒有壓力。
<perfect> 这是中文频道来吗
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ..  日立的硬盘落后希捷起码5年
<hymnusalae> perfect, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我表示落後10年我也不管，能用就成。
<perfect> 汉！刚发现我到天堂了
<roylez> happyaron: 一直没用，ssh不需要root，方便
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ...  一样的价格买10年前的东西。
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 沒有覺得，我這個2.5寸500G的盤，NESO和希捷當時看的價差不了太多。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  现在赛扬还卖你 500 你卖么？
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<fanzeyi> git里面怎么删除监视一个文件？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  现在赛扬还卖你 500 还买么？
<microcai> fanzeyi:  git rm
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<happyaron> roylez: en
<fanzeyi> microcai: 那样会导致这个文件同时被物理删除……
<microcai> fanzeyi:  git rm --help 看看
<fanzeyi> microcai: 表示没这个帮助条目
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, git rm --dry-run
<microcai> fanzeyi: git rm  --cached
<microcai> hymnusalae:  那个是错误的
<fanzeyi> microcai: 我试试~
<fanzeyi> hymnusalae: 我试试~
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，媽呀，那我之前是什麼結果。
<hymnusalae> fanzeyi, 別試我的。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 不知道
<hymnusalae> microcai, 完蛋了，我來查查我的东西……
<microcai> hymnusalae: ?
<fanzeyi> hymnusalae: 额 microcai 的对了。。
<fanzeyi> hymnusalae: microcai: 谢谢~
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我之前用 dry-run 的，我看看我的那裏面是什麼情况……
<perfect> 郁闷了！～ 04年我就想学LINUX 结果学到2011年才刚装上系统
<perfect> 现在很多很多都不懂！～
<hymnusalae> perfect, 那這7年在？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好像沒有什麼事，難道我沒有删除掉嗎？還是我 reset 了？不知道了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好像沒有什麼大的影响呢，哈哈哈哈。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ,,, ,,,
 * microcai PHILIPS DVD8801 刻录机为何不认盘了？
 * microcai 三百多买的高级货啊！
 * microcai 虽然是 08 年买的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 昨天說那個事，最後還是決定用個 boot 分區了，不單獨搞個盤了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 搞個U盤太麻煩了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 而且我不知道怎麼用一個U盤開幾個系统並且升級。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  哦哦
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我用U盘安装过 dos , win98 , win xp , win 7
<microcai> hymnusalae:  和 ubuntu
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，不是一個概念吧？
<edison0354> microcai: 是用U盘装还是装U盘上？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 安装系统嘛，简单死了。 DOS 内核的，直接用 isomenu 都可以用 iso 安装。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  NT 内核的，用 U 盘启动 win PE 加载个虚拟光驱就可以安装了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  linux 内核的，对 iso 天然的支持，安装也是简单到死。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，我說是留個不加密的/boot信息在U盤，然後用這個引導我電腦上的和移動碟上的FreeBSD。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  BSD 没折腾过。 hymnusalae BSD 存在的意义就是让我喜欢的 OSS 不要被干掉  ... ...
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你是 ofan 嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  不是啊
<microcai> hymnusalae:  他不在。
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<hymnusalae> microcai, ………………………………
<microcai> hymnusalae:  干嘛？
<microcai> ofan: ?  在
<microcai> ofan:  有人找你
<hymnusalae> <hymnusalae> ofan, 在嗎？<microcai> hymnusalae: 在 你給我解釋一下這個是怎麼回事！！！
 * hymnusalae 大怒！
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ....  你发的那个我没看到啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, 搞什麼名堂……就在前面！
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我只是习惯上线后给最后一个讲话的人喊一下在。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 害我費這大勁在這想着這個怎麼搞呢……
<microcai> hymnusalae: 别着急。我也知道怎么搞的
<microcai> hymnusalae:  你问我吧。一样
<microcai> hymnusalae:  真好要在虚拟机里折腾一下 BSD
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好吧，呃，我說的怎麼搞的和你說的怎麼搞的不是一个搞法……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ... 那再说一次就好了嘛
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我說的是為什麼我問 ofan 的時候你出來了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我只是习惯上线后给最后一个讲话的人喊一下在。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好吧，說問題吧。我在一個 U 盤上做了個 /boot 用來引導加密了的移動碟上的系统。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那個系统是用 LUKS 加密的一個 ext4 文件系统的根目錄的系统。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 解密用的一個 key 在 U 盤上，而且要我用密碼解開。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  BSD 不用 ext4 的把
<hymnusalae> microcai, 方便理解，改成相應的 Linux 的概念了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  。。。  不需要
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我也好歹知道点 BSDd
<hymnusalae> microcai, 好吧，改回來了。現在我用這個 key 文件供 GELI 加密我本機的硬盤，也做成那樣 root on ZFS over GELI 的系统。
<microcai> BSD 不支持 initrd 的吧. .. ... ...
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不支持 initrd
<microcai> hymnusalae:  那你  / 加密了不就有鸡和蛋的问题了？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃……我就知道會混掉……最近我的語文都還給語文老師了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  / 要加密，必须有 initrd 的呀。否则就 鸡和蛋的问题
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我的U盤沒有加密，裡面有 key 和引導文件。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  那你的意思是，先将 U 盘挂载为  / ， 然后解密了 硬盘上的 / 后再挂载 硬盘上的为 / ?
<hymnusalae> 哦，我明白了，不行，因為我的杯子用U盤引導有問題，不能這樣搞。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 謝謝了。
<hymnusalae> s/杯子/本子
<microcai> hymnusalae:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> hymnusalae:   你还不如写个 patch 让 BSD 支持 initrd .......
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，那是個patch的事嗎？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 算了，不想折騰。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  hi
<hymnusalae> microcai, ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 什麼情况？
<microcai> hymnusalae: 换了电脑。 那台要启动到 PE 下刷光驱固件了
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……我還以為你人格分裂了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:
<microcai> hymnusalae:  PE 真 TM 是个好东西啊！ 现在在 PE 下刷我光驱的固件了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 嗯。PE自被人搞出來之後就是精良級別。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  有了 PE , 就什么都不怕了
<microcai> hymnusalae:  刷光驱，刷主板，都可以用 PE 搞定
<hymnusalae> ……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你的人生就只有刷了嗎？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  好了，刷好光驱了
<happyaron> microcai: 有那时间多挣点钱买好的
<hymnusalae> ……
<hymnusalae> happyaron, +1
<microcai> happyaron: 。。。 。。。
<microcai> happyaron: hymnusalae 刷了固件还是不行啊！
<microcai> happyaron: hymnusalae 这光驱还是不认我的光盘
<happyaron> microcai: DVD刻录机就一两年寿命
<happyaron> microcai: 坏了之后咋折腾都没用
<microcai> happyaron:  刻录机没毛用啊！
<happyaron> microcai: 刻录机通电就折寿
<microcai> happyaron:  折腾一下嘛
<microcai> happyaron:  why?
<happyaron> microcai: 实践经验
<microcai> ... ...
<microcai> 又使用 PC 了
<microcai> 该死的刻录机
<microcai> 怎么这么短命的
<hymnusalae> microcai, 悲劇呀。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 怎么了 ？
 * microcai firefox4 正式发布！！！
 * microcai  看到 gentoo 的 firefox4 的 ebuild 出来了
<happyaron> microcai: firefox4我都用腻了
<microcai> happyaron: ...  一直在 beta ， 终于发布了
<happyaron> microcai: nightly trunk 的默默飘过
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu9.04安装时分辨率花屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322364&p=2242961#p2242961 因为是旧的手提电脑，所以只好选择ubuntu9.04 livecd进行硬盘安装（光驱也有毛病），顺利启动到桌面后就花屏，就像很多图片重叠在一起，这笔记本以前成功安装过ubuntu7.10没有任何问题，主板是Inter 830M的。请高手解决 ...
<myke2> Firefox 4 正式版
<qinglingquan> 请问现在上被封的外网有什么办法没？
<myke2> 源代码好像已经出来了
<myke2> ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/4.0/
<qinglingquan> 都吃饭去了？
<ofan> 吃饭ing...
<qinglingquan> ：）
<jyf1987> 相亲必问的问题： 1，你多大? 2, 你对房市怎么看？
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 大约13CM吧，美国房市必将持续走高
<ofan> jyf1987: 女问男 还是男问女
<lemonhall1> ofan: C吧，房市是什么？
<ofan> lemonhall1: ?
<ofan> lemonhall1: 13cm了还C, 泰国银?
<lemonhall1> ofan: 1、你多大？C罩杯吧。2、你对房市怎么看？房市是什么？
<ofan> lemonhall1: 奥
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 显然是男问女
<huangg> lemonhall1: 差点以为你是是个母的
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: 那个问题的答案： 1， 34D; 2, 一天最好不要超过三次
<lemonhall1> jyf1987: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<huangg> jyf1987: ...
<ofan> jyf1987: D就比较扯了,不符合国情
<jyf1987> ofan: 好吧 32C
<huangg> 对,b比较合适
<ofan> jyf1987: 恩
<jyf1987> 呵呵  还在征集第三个必
<jyf1987> 问问题
<huangg> jyf1987: 第一次是什么时候?
<ofan> 180mm 180cm 180m^2
<jyf1987> huangg: 额 不好玩
<ofan> jyf1987: 最后一次是什么时候....
<huangg> ofan: 还有就是180min
<ofan> huangg: 那就是alien了
<ofan> jyf1987: huangg http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/905324020/
<jyf1987> ofan: 都不双关
<jyf1987> ofan: 呵呵  这个老妈被耍了
 * huangg 是不是源里还没ff4
<kenifanying> 貌似要对gmail动手了……见http://world.huanqiu.com/roll/2011-03/1578247.html
<kenifanying> 遗憾……
<myke2> 请问vim如何在本窗口打开某个文件?
<ofan> myke2:  :e
<ofan> kenifanying: 已经动手了
<kenifanying> ofan,还没完全封掉……
<kenifanying> 不知道后面怎么样……
<iIlL10oO> myke2: :e a.cpp
<myke2> ofan: 知道了
<kenifanying> 还有不明真相的小白在那里顶……
<mfmg1911> 頂什麼？
<qinglingquan> gmail现在还能用
<Lavande> 我换了ipv6的服务器地址了
<kenifanying> mfmg1911,上面有链接，你去看里面的评论……
<mfmg1911> 我剛上來，看不到之前的記錄的，關於什麼的？是技術方面的我就不看了
<kenifanying> http://world.huanqiu.com/roll/2011-03/1578247.html
<soiamso> qinglingquan: 能用了，gmail 明显是被干扰了
<kenifanying> lavande,我这教育网有问题，用ipv6的话不知道怎么回事死活转不到https,所以只能将就着被干扰了……
<Lavande> kenifanying: 不是官方的ipv6地址吧？
<kenifanying> 有好的vpn没？介绍个，得教育网能用的……
<kenifanying> lavande,不知道，网上copy的……
<Lavande> kenifanying: http://bit.ly/6M60Gd
<lemonhall1> .......................
<lemonhall1> 中国外交部是认真的？
<lemonhall1> 放P， 自己技术不行，邮箱老是很慢， 还不方便， 不找自己的原因，拉不出屎赖茅坑
<lemonhall1> 这条留言是认真的？
<lemonhall1> 天啊。。。。。。。。。。
<kenifanying> lemonhall1,遗憾……谷歌也是，老跟政治扯在一起干嘛……
<qinglingquan> soiamso:应该是被干扰了
<lemonhall1> 【走自己的路，让别人说去吧，总喜欢把责任推给别人的人迟早是要结束的】!!!!!!!!这句话也是认真的？OH，MY GOD
<qinglingquan> 树大招风，看了看链接里的回复，确实小白不少，无论什么一头独大都不是好的。
<reiv> google挡了人家的道呀.
<mfmg1911> 很明顯是些禦用五毛在開工嘛:-D
<happyaron> vpn现在都不咋灵光
<happyaron> ssh吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 求救：新手刚用ubuntu，没声音，我该怎么办:( http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322374&p=2243031#p2243031 处理器AMD Athlon(tm)64×2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ 声卡 ATI High Definition Audio Device ubuntu 10.10 althenate版本 没声音，系统声音都没，网上的方法都试了.... 求高人指点～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiqing0805 — 2011-03-22 19:43
<lemonhall1> 什么乱七八糟的评论啊
<qinglingquan> mfmg1911:同意
<sitaback> 用freegate不能上H网，遗憾啊
<kenifanying> mfmg1911,不清除是小白还是五毛，我倒希望是五毛，是小白的话……嗨……
<lemonhall1> 我想看看外交部的官方发言
<kenifanying> lemonhall1,不知道哪里看……
<kenifanying> happyaron,ssh,怎么弄？赐教
<qinglingquan> 看发言也看不出什么的。
<reiv> 其实是没有直接证据说明的官府屏蔽的。
<steelgeek> 晚饭时间
<kenifanying> reiv,蒽，要抵赖很容易，加上谷歌自己某些毛病，他是跳进黄河也说不清……虽然明显是被冤枉的……
 * sooney slaps ArneGoetje around a bit with a large S60 device
<feder> 大家好
<^k^> feder, 好  ㍬ 
<feder> 问下问题 vi中输入main 后按TAB 出现int main('<....>'){'<....>'}
<feder> 怎么去掉'<...>'
<roylez_> aBiNg: fetchmail好久了gmail的三封信还没收下来，要命了
<Java_Seeker> twer we
<feder> 问个问题 vi中输入main 后按TAB 出现int main('<....>'){'<....>'}  怎么去掉'<...>'
<roylez_> feder: 你是不是用了什么插件了
<roylez_> feder: 按ctrl+j试试
<happyaron> roylez_: 用getmail吧
<roylez_> happyaron: 已经收回来了
<happyaron> roylez_: fetchmail收信确实比较残废
<happyaron> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> happyaron: 可靠就行
<kenifanying> happyaron,可能他收信的时段刚好谷歌的https隔断了……
<happyaron> roylez_: fetchmail给我丢了很多附件
<happyaron> kenifanying: 呵呵
<feder> 不行啊 ctr＋ j  没用
<roylez_> feder: 那就再按tab
<Colin-shzsc> 谁能解释一下这个妖怪毛病么，ls 出来在当前目录下有一个设置了执行权限的 aaa 文件，可输入 ./aaa 却提示找不到文件！？
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 将pdf转换为eps的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322378&p=2243064#p2243064 我用visio画图，然后想将图转换为eps格式 网上有个方法是将visio图打印为pdf，然后裁剪pdf，再转换为eps格式 之前用了几次还不错 不过这次碰到一个问题 就是转换的时候 说 “图像使用了在某些应用程序中无法正确 ...
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: ln -s XXOO aaa  你 ls -l aaa 也是有 x 權限的  :)
<feder> 按了TAB就是选择模式了 再按TAB没用
<WhiTeMoOn> MeaCulpa, 我又装ubuntu了。。家里的破机器有坏道。。
<feder> 可以要去改 supertab 还是哪个插件
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 没有问题，ls 出来也有执行权限
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 这个问题是出在 google earth 上面，别人也说那个 deb 安了没法运行
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: 呃，我還以為是 shell 提示的 XD
<aBiNg> roylez_: 才来。家里没 ssh 啦？XD
<roylez_> aBiNg: 吃完饭，跟人吹完水
<ofan> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/22/095224&amp;from=rss
<WhiTeMoOn> chrome显示汉字很诡异，http://imagebin.org/144304 怎么调法？
<WhiTeMoOn> firefox 倒正常。。http://imagebin.org/144306
 * adam8157 拿到第一个offer, 哇哈哈
<aBiNg> 啥样的 offer adam8157 看你高兴的
<caleb-> Colin-shzsc: ls -d .
<adam8157> aBiNg: vxworks哪个公司晓得么?
<Sliarger> 请问：“检测到系统程序出现问题  您想要立刻报告这个问题吗”ubuntu11.04下每次都弹这个窗口，怎么修复？
<aBiNg> 当然啊，名声在外啊
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 字体问题搞定了么
<Sliarger> 嗯嗯...那个没出现问题..
<adam8157> aBiNg: 那个系统就是他们公司的, 但是现在还没谈薪酬...
<aBiNg> hi 了，salary 还不是意料之外. XD
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon: 没搞。。
<aBiNg> http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/03/22/095224&amp;from=rss <- 驳
<feder> 问个问题 vi中输入main 后按TAB 出现int main('<....>'){'<....>'}  怎么去掉'<...>'
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 首选项 高级选项 自定义字体
<yilian> 我今天终于知道为什么我那个JSP页面总是无法正常验证了，原因是“==与equals的区别”
<ouyuu> feder: 看来你不太会补全的功能啊，你按“Ctrl+J”试试看。不确定是不是这个快捷键
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon, 用什么字体阿？
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 看你自己喜欢什么呀。。我用的文驿泉的。
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon, 我也是阿
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 你那图中的看上去像隶书呀。。
<WhiTeMoOn> 会不会是126.com的问题？ 显示不正确？
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon, 你访问看看？
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 我每次刚安装chrome就是你那样的。。不会是126的问题吧。
<tenzu_> clear
<tenzu_> ...
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 所以我每次就会改字体。
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon, http://imagebin.org/144308
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon, 这是我的chrome设置，和你一样吗？
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 一样啊。
<WhiTeMoOn> broken_lemon, 所以不搞了，呵呵，凑合用。
<broken_lemon> WhiTeMoOn: 好吧。。。郁闷。。
<Colin-shzsc> 之前我说的 Google Earth “找不到文件”问题已解决，需要装一个包，lsb-core
<feder> 我知道了 是在插入模式下按TAB就会跳到下一个'<....>'再随便输入就没了 呵呵
<^k^> 新⇨ Kubuntu • 怎么让默认终端也透明？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322391&p=2243146#p2243146 希望这次别在有人回复关于Gnome的设置了，那个我知道，谢谢。 本本的屏幕比较小1280x800，我在看电子书方面，学习Linux基础，总是会挡住，有时候想实际操作的时候，要来回切换挺麻烦的…… 就想到了，以前在Gnome上面可以设置透明 ...
<wujie> hello
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍭ 
<feder> 在编辑 配置文件首选项 背景里设置
<feder> 怎么有的频道不能发言呢
<BigOne> feder: 因为频道设置不同
<feder> 那怎么才能发言 要注册吗？ 怎么注册？
<feder> 用vi 怎么看pdf格式电子书？
<sikao_lfs> feder: ........vi看pdf????注册？没听懂。。。。。。
<tony_> 你已经在发言了
<myke2> feder: vi不能
<feder> 用vim可以看电子书的，我以前看别人用过
<myke2> feder: 非pdf
<feder> 哦 ，那还是用abobe reader 吧
<kenifanying> feder,默认的看pdf的那个确实不好用
<franj> make menuconfig中每个config前面的 [-*-] 是什么意思？是某些config信赖于它所以它必须选上的意思吗？
<franj> 依赖，打错。。
<sikao_lfs> 恩。默认看pdf的缺几个东西，我是一次看的那本什么《自己动手写操作系统》才发现的。当时linux看到是乱码，win下正常。是缺几个软件包
<sikao_lfs> franj: 你说的是编译内核？
<franj> sikao_lfs: 嗯
<sikao_lfs> Y和* 都代表编译进内核           M    编译模块，但不编译进内核                   N    既不编译模块也不编译进内核
<debianer> sikao_lfs: 高手阿
<sikao_lfs> .......汗。。。。。
<franj> [*]和-*-这两种有没有区别的？
<sikao_lfs> 这个真没注意。反正我当时编译时是根据论坛上的教材弄的。当时编译出了140多M的内核。。。。。比起ubuntu的几M的要大多了。
<franj> 140多.....
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/137853.htm
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 為什麼不用make nconfig?
<myke2> franj: -*-就是说他的依赖树中有子树被选择了, 他是不能被去掉的
<sikao_lfs> 当时第一次好玩。也没耐心慢慢搞。只是想进去瞎翻一翻。
<sikao_lfs> myke2: 当时第一次好玩。也没耐心慢慢搞。只是想进去瞎翻一翻。
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 我第一次没改任何参数, 直接make
<franj> 我是按着kernel-seeds.org上面的一个一个选项来搞。。
<edison0354> myke2: ……
<sikao_lfs> myke2: 多大？
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 然后跑了5小时左右
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 30m好像
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 你那超大号是不是开了debug？
<sikao_lfs> myke2: 不会吧。我140M好像都没这么长时间。
<sikao_lfs> edison0354: 记不得了。反正当时好像把黑客方面的也弄进去了。
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 果然……
<myke2> sikao_lfs: 你电脑好
<edison0354> sikao_lfs: 你电脑好+1
<myke2> sikao_lfs: Kernel Hacking是要进去的啊
<edison0354> myke2: 我记得有个选项是开了以后就变巨大了
<myke2> edison0354: Kernel Hacking的一个子项吧, 把整个Kernel Hacking去掉了, panic发生就无法诊断了
<edison0354> myke2: 恩
<franj> 对于-*-的选项，可以找到是哪个子项依赖它吗？
<myke2> franj: 不能很快遍历, 要自己人工去看, make nconfig然后F2
<cfy> edison0354: RavenChan: 求歌曲推荐,英文歌曲.名字或者歌手名,专辑都可以
<myke2> Firefox 4 到底出了没
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<franj> myke2: thx
<franj> Firefox4看上去很优质。。
<myke2> franj: 出了么?
<edison0354> cfy: 日语听不？
<edison0354> cfy: 电磁炮看完没？
<cfy> edison0354: 看完了.第二季没看.听你说没出是吧
<cfy> edison0354: 日语听不懂...
<RavenChan> cfy, green day?
<hzhou18> ff4出了
<cfy> RavenChan: lemon day?
<edison0354> cfy: 没必要听懂啊
<RavenChan> cfy, 没听过。。。
<myke2> hzhou18: 正式版 我看ftp上zh-CN还没出来 而且主页没有更新
<cfy> edison0354: 要的...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> RavenChan: lemon tree
<edison0354> cfy: Enya的歌不错
<franj> myke2: 看cnbeta上面的评测。。
<myke2> RavenChan: splay写出来了么
<RavenChan> cfy, what r u talking about...
<myke2> franj: 那恐怕是RC吧
<RavenChan> myke2, 大概....
<franj> myke2: 嗯
<edison0354> cfy: Andrew Lloyd Webber那一堆慢慢听去吧
<hzhou18> myke:cb上说出了，和RC2无差别
<edison0354> cfy: sarah brightman的symphony
<edison0354> cfy: Valentine's Day的原声
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • Linux下如何检测到U盘或移动硬盘的插入，并实现扫描里面的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322398&p=2243261#p2243261 小弟是一个刚开始实习的菜鸟，以前从没接触过linux系统，现在单位要我在linux下开发项目的一个模块，让我是两眼一抹黑。 这个模块的功能是可以实时检测到U盘或移动硬盘的插入，并且可以扫 ...
<hzhou18> myke2：不知道autoproxy支持怎么样
<myke2> hzhou18: We aren't quite finished qualifying Firefox 4 yet. You should check out the latest Release Candidate.
<cfy> edison0354: 好的
<cfy> RavenChan: a sound called lemon tree
<Rothsdad> cim           sidmcis dcisidjcijsdijcisjdcsdcsdc
<robin19890305> 朋有们   我会来啦
<robin19890305> 人呢?
<robin19890305> 有人  在  吗 ?
<robin19890305> anbody here ?
<robin19890305> anybody here ?
<OcarbonO> 哈哈
<WhiTeMoOn> 各位晚安。。
<OcarbonO> 晚安
<tony_> here
<robin19890305>  有什么比叫好的 汉字书入法
<alvin_rxg> 五笔，郑码
<alvin_rxg> http://img181.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110322/11/56314601201103221101044810065274302_026.jpg
<ofan> http://codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/
<robin19890305> 不好用
<juk> robin19890305: 拼音???
<juk> 还是画？
<juk> /画/写
<myke2> MaskRay: OI没有连续随机变量的期望的吧?
<jyfl987> 国内有没有什么git的repo?
<alvin_rxg> git.cn
<jyfl987> 速度好快阿
<juk> jyfl987: 谁的repo?
<jyfl987> 访问不到
<alvin_rxg> xD
<jyfl987> 妈的 我这个宽带越来越烂了
<juk> jyfl987: 我自己友好多，都是垃圾
<ofan> jyfl987: 米有
<juk> /友/有
<jyfl987> juk: where?
<juk> jyfl987: 就在我的电脑
<jyfl987> 我这访问github太慢了
<kenifanying> jyfl987,你还可以访问不错了，我还访问不了……
<hzhou18> 再慢也没有学校的bras慢
<jyfl987> kenifanying: 我访问半天
<juk> jyfl987: github 简直一个WEB BASED GIT HOSTING
<jyfl987> juk: 本来就是阿
<juk> jyfl987: 然后repo是你的我的所有的人都可以创造
<juk> jyfl987: 这就是GIT的特点
<jyfl987> ei 用rsync也可以了
<juk> jyfl987: 你想的SVN
<jyfl987> 瞎扯
 * juk think GIT
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu无法用路由上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322407&p=2243353#p2243353 以前我就安装过ubuntu，但后来又不用了。原因是不能用路由器上网。现在出了新版我又下载来试用结果还是不行。电脑开机之后，显示已经连上跌幅器了，但就是不能上网。有高手来指教一下吗？我用XP路由上网很方便，稍微设置一 ...
<myke2> Firefox 4发布了
<kenifanying> myke2,蒽，早上貌似就可以在ftp上下了……
<jyfl987> 编故事好难
<myke2> kenifanying: 刚才不能下, ftp访问的时候Denied
<myke2> kenifanying: 现在应该算是正式的
<myke2> kenifanying: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<kenifanying> myke2,诶，我看新闻看的，没自己去试
<kenifanying> myke2,中文的话www.firefox.com.cn上也可以下载
<myke2> kenifanying: 那个网站上的纯净么?
<kenifanying> myke2,win下用chrome,linux下用firefox
<kenifanying> 中国官网
<kenifanying> 唯一的
<myke2> kenifanying: 我说.cn的
<kenifanying> 蒽
<myke2> kenifanying: 我一直是取道英文站的
<kenifanying> 那个网站也是前几时才建的
<tony_> firefox比chromium好用吗？
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 没什么了
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个什么奥运物流的题你做过么
<myke2> MaskRay: 看的糊里糊涂了
<kenifanying> myke2,其实我也喜欢从英文站点下载，中文的很多钓鱼的网站，不靠谱……
<MaskRay> myke2: 台南了。。
<myke2> kenifanying: 主要是那个网站在搞什么中国版, 里面东西很多, 讲不清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 这种题目都是想起来难吧?
<kenifanying> myke2,下下来，虚拟机里面用用看
<myke2> MaskRay: 代码量好像不大, 我看别人80lines左右
<kenifanying> myke2,安装了下，貌似还是英文的靠谱些……
<myke2> kenifanying: 我想看看arch追新到什么程度 多久Firefox 4进extra
<MaskRay> myke2: 写起来也麻烦的，转移的条件什么的
<kenifanying> myke2,debian sid的话也很快……不过现在用的stable,就将就了我……
<myke2> MaskRay: 先要解决想的问题吧
<myke2> kenifanying: 已经在aur里面了, 但是不知道多久extra
<myke2> kenifanying: 因为FF4实在太重要了, FF 3.6慢的很
<kenifanying> myke2,有这种感觉……
<myke2> MaskRay: 也是个套背包的code, 看来还真不好写
<kenifanying> myke2,我连flash都用的gnash,一上有flash的网站就很恐怖……卡
<myke2> kenifanying: adobe吧, gnash兼容性
<MaskRay> myke2: 当然不好写。。
<myke2> kenifanying: 经常不好, 虽然adobe的cpu占用的实在有点恐怖
<kenifanying> myke2,上youtube都没法看视频……
<kenifanying> myke2,不知道乔帮主推的html5咋样
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个sdtsc的题目
<kenifanying> myke2,另外果粉要看flash咋办？
<myke2> MaskRay: Sue小球
<myke2> kenifanying: html5最多只不过是技术上ok, 要推广还有很长路
<kenifanying> mye2,firefox也加入了貌似……
<myke2> kenifanying: 加入又没用, 需要网站支持吧?
<myke2> kenifanying: html5应该是html语言的一个版本吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 求题目
<kenifanying> myke2,蒽，所以想知道果粉咋办
<MaskRay> myke2: 找到了
<myke2> MaskRay: 找不到online judge了
<sikao_lfs> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322407&p=2243353#p2243353    这个人写的不明不白。我完全没看懂。
<sikao_lfs> 已经回复了。希望他满意
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈K居然无法访问网址。
<MaskRay> myke2: 那就算了。。还能怎么办
<myke2> MaskRay: 就看题吧
<myke2> 睡了, 各位88, 阿弥陀佛
<oliver661> FF4好爽～
<oliver661> 期待FF6
<NoIE> 别，到时候没追上 chrome，先追上太空战士了。
<XXUN> 好啊好
<XXUN> 大家还没睡阿
<NoIE> 这就睡。
<wolftankk> 还没准备睡
<NoIE> Can I help you ? sir .
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍘ 
<Loongjiang> test
<Loongjiang> hi
<NoIE> 在 win 下，打开文件后能修改文件名吗？
<yudun> 问个问题啊兄弟们： 看到一段js的代码：this.options.settings.digi  这表示啥意思啊，还有this.options.settings.cha一类的
<NoIE> 应该用到第三方库了吧？我猜的。
<yudun> NoIE, 哦。这样。那我再搜搜。是一个网站上的js,我再看看其他的
<yudun> python中有没有类似解析一个数字字符串到2,8,16进制int的方法？
<yudun> ipython怎么删除已经定义的变量？
<lenage> 你好，中文
<Guilin> :-)
<Guilin> 呵呵
<Guilin> 有人吗？
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink_WvlFE 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 23 日 星期三 03:11:13
<alvin_rxg> !date
<alvin_rxg> !woman
<xiaoy> alvin_rxg, !stupid
<alvin_rxg> !smart
<xiaoy> XD
<alvin_rxg> !pussy
<^k^>  06:05
 * microcai 刚刚要安装 fedora 15, 结果发现 wayland 居然在 fedora 15 的安装环境中能用
<finsky> 有工具可以获得 IMG文件的CHS吗?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-23
<microcai> finsky:  有
<microcai> finsky:  fdisk
<finsky> microcai fdisk dos.img?
<finsky> microcai 真有用哦,谢谢啦
<microcai> gnome-tweak-tool 用了一下，微调了一下，呵呵
<xiamx> .
<WhiteMOon> gmail 好了嘛。
<WhiteMOon> 没什么问题啊。
<xiamx> 有没有人升FF4.0了？
<darkstar> wicd网络断掉一次之后，就连接不上。。提示无法获取IP，有啥办法解决吗
<llj> 貌似gmail每15分钟断一次
<ofan> llj: 中国说是google技术不行...
<ofan> 突破gfw的技术还有待提高
<llj> ofan:你挂个VPN或者SSH再访问就不会有问题
<llj> 貌似月光博客上面有测试文章，前两天才看到
<Kandu> llj: 所以說 google 技術不行。連 gfw 都 fuck 不掉
<llj> 作者分别在HK和ZH测试的，HK的没问题，ZH的就不行，而且是每15分钟一次
<llj> Kandu:马上就给你改成大局域网了，神马技术都不行了
<Gun^Rose> firefox4 发布了？！是不是太急了啊....
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 谁能给我一个ubuntu10.10能用的键盘记录工具~？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322439&p=2243543#p2243543 本机用的就可以了~ 有没有发信功能啊，挂勾啊什么的无所谓 毕竟我求的不是木马，比较良性的也可以~我主要是想拿到别人在我电脑上登陆过的密码而已~~~~~~~嘻嘻嘻~~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 konakona — 20 ...
<Gun^Rose> chrome ie9 firefox4.。。。。彻底晕了
<Gun^Rose> 速度都不错，我还是比较中意firefox，插件好用。。。
<llj> chrome10也出来了
<ofan> 在用11
<Gun^Rose> 恩，也装了
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: ff4的个别插件突然 很陌生 不会用了。
<Gun^Rose> 总感觉都在拼命的赶进度，都是chrome闹的，更新太快了，代码质量难说啊
<pocoyo> Gun^Rose: 是不是有的插件 永远也跟不上去了？
<Gun^Rose> 我这里有个超级搞笑的bug，nokia n8用nokia ovi suite模式连接至ubuntu，只要一点击chrome的关闭按钮，这个系统马上崩溃，黑屏！！！太搞了，哪跟哪啊，我折腾了半个月才发现居然跟手机连接模式有关！
<lainme> ff4正式发布了...这么快
<Gun^Rose> pocoyo: 更新太快，做插件的估计要晕倒一大批
<haoyihuan> 我的明基joybookA52E键盘中的 \ 打出来是 < 谁知道解决方法吗？
<Gun^Rose> ff4的速度确实很快，应该不比chrome差
<llj> 听你们说的，我都想去弄一个FF4来玩玩了
<Gun^Rose> haoyihuan: 估计是键盘布局的问题，调整一下“系统>首选项>键盘>”
<pocoyo> 我这个赛扬的也体会不出来ff4人速度啊。
<WhiteMOon> :-)
<roylez> iGoogle: 拜一个
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<robin19890305> hello  everyone
<NoIE> http://vote.tech.163.com/vote2/resultVote.do?voteId=5418#result
<NoIE> 你是否愿意为使用IE9而升级Win Xp？
<calebot> ie9 又不是啥好东西
<calebot> 如果有神级游戏只出在 win7, 估计大家都升级了
<NoIE> IE9 发布当天，有 235 万用户下载。
<NoIE> 到目前为止，已有 3897433 用户下载 Firefox 4.0 。
<WhiteMOon> IE9 不支持 xp
<WhiteMOon> 哥没法用啊
<NoIE> 外国企业真傻，都不会在后台改改统计数据。
<robin19890305> IE9很不好用
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> hello everyone
<robin19890305> 而且超级不稳定
<NoIE> 如果是国产的浏览器，比如傲×、百×，官方肯定会报道，当天下载量高达一个亿。
<robin19890305> 神马？不会吧，我就是XP
<WhiteMOon> 求指导，破本装gentoo 无光驱 不支持U盘启动。。
<ofan> 硬盘装
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • firefox4在ubuntu下还是不如windows7下漂亮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322448&p=2243583#p2243583 今天在windows7下升级了firefox，很是漂亮啊，所说firefox4在linux下的效果和windows一样了，就赶紧尝试在我的ubuntu10.04中安装了一下。 結果还是不如意啊，完全没有windows7下的风格，firefox为什么不能和chrome一样做成系 ...
<iGoogle> 咋bot截取这么多了。 iIlL10oO
<roylez> iGoogle: 您又不搭理我
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 有好事没。
<iGoogle> roylez: 俄。啥。没看到。
<robin19890305> 对了 昨天我回家 在我电脑上安装IRC 出现问题
<iGoogle> roylez: 才散会
<iGoogle> robin19890305: ircd?
<roylez> iGoogle: 哦，派钱大会？
<robin19890305> 我电脑上的ubuntu 预装的是empthy 然后就始终装不上Xchat
<iGoogle> 啥。月经会那种。
<roylez> iGoogle: 哦，月月派钱会...
<iGoogle> Lol
<ofan> 李彦宏称将开发移动操作系统 启动设备只需1秒钟
<iGoogle> robin19890305: 你蛋痛啊。empathy上irc嘛
<yudun> 兄弟们问个问题，http://developer.android.com/为什么会被墙？
<WhiteMOon> 百度说要做移动操作系统了～
<iGoogle> ofan: rom启动，才可能
<jska> ofan 这里以前有人要开发虚无操作系统
<calebot> 李彦宏称天网已经启动
<roylez> iGoogle: 推荐个windows下上irc的辙，公司里有个小mm想上来看看
<yudun> roylez, pidgin
<calebot> roylez: 小mm!!!
<iGoogle> roylez: opera嘛
<ofan> 眼红到底要干嘛...
<calebot> roylez: webchat.freenode.net
<iGoogle> 主席勾搭上了mm
<jska> roylez mirc
<al4nc4ds> china in box @@@
<roylez> 不是靓女
<pocoyo> roylez: chatzilla.
<iGoogle> calebot: 别推荐丑陋的web。另外，要教，才行。知道不。
<iGoogle> 越复杂，越体现 roylez 的本事。
<roylez> pocoyo: firefox都不用的
<roylez> calebot: 先让她看看吧，想上她自己会找软件的
<yudun> 兄弟们问个问题，http://developer.android.com/为什么会被墙？
<NoIE> 被株连了。
<iGoogle> yudun: 那是骨骼的东西嘛
<ofan> yudun: 没被墙
<iGoogle> roylez: 给个照片看下。
<yudun> ofan, ping 都不通呢
<iGoogle> 咋ping的。
<Gun^Rose> iGoogle: 有视频没？！
<iGoogle> Gun^Rose: 啥视频
<ofan> yudun: 啥ip
<iGoogle> roylez__ 和 roylez 的视频？
<iGoogle> 居然测试webchat....
<pocoyo> firefox 4 能不能把 右上角的 标签下拉页去掉啊？还有左上角的Firefox边成图标？
<roylez> iGoogle: 死神
<iGoogle> alive
<iGoogle> ibmmm
<roylez> pocoyo: 右键，customize，然后用鼠标拽
<yudun> ofan, 72.14.203.121
<calebot> 估计上来就被吓走了
<ofan> yudun: 发现本来就ping不通
<roylez> pocoyo: 害死我了，右边的下拉弄掉搞不回来了
<ofan> 但是能上
<roylez> pocoyo: 死牛
<yudun> ping developer.android.com解析出来的这个ip
<ofan> yudun: 一样的ip
<ofan> 我能上
<iGoogle> 大家都文明啊。不准粗口。为了主席的mm。
<yudun> ofan, -_-
<yudun> iGoogle, -_-
<ofan> MM?
<roylez> http://jandan.net/2011/03/23/penis-map.html
<pocoyo> roylez: cool
<pocoyo> roylez: 随便骂人是不好的。
<iGoogle> @@
<roylez> 煎蛋这篇分到了“悲剧阿”的tag....
<Gun^Rose> iGoogle: 你们的小MM
<Gun^Rose> :-)
<pocoyo> 那左上角的firefox能不能改成图标？
<NoIE> roylez: 我点击你给的链接了。
<iGoogle> roylez: 你这样发图。迟早mm跑了
<ofan> jj分布图?
<roylez> pocoyo: 我这边就是图标
<NoIE> 结果打开了，Minefield。
<iGoogle> ofan: ..
<iGoogle> ofan: 小心说话
<ofan> iGoogle: 咋?
<roylez> pocoyo: 我装了个 personas 后就自动变了
<iGoogle> ofan: 看上面
<NoIE> 也就是说，我同时打开了 firefox 4.0 b 13 和 firefox 4.0 中国版。
<ofan> iGoogle: oh...
<ofan> 南韩悲剧了
<pocoyo> roylez: personal menu?
<roylez> pocoyo: http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/370177
<MarconM> who is using ubuntu 11.04
<roylez> ofan: 50步笑100步而已...
<iGoogle> MarconM: 那 iIlL10oO
<MarconM> iGoogle: yes
<iGoogle> roylez: 这没啥笑的。人种而已。
<roylez> iGoogle: 给您自己找理由？
<iGoogle> 人类与动物的最大区别，在于没那根骨头。
<iGoogle> 长度不重要嘛。时间才重要
<iGoogle> 质量
<Gun^Rose> :-)
<Gun^Rose> 跑题了
<iGoogle> Gun^Rose: 你想啥了
<henry_> 汗，大家在说这个
<iGoogle> 质量求生存
<iGoogle> 效率是生命。<- 这句不对
<pocoyo> roylez: 真卡通？ 那个 福 子的插件 还有没？
<Gun^Rose> iGoogle: 是你的言论做了错误的引导啊
<llj> FF4速度比以前的快多了
<llj> 可惜FF4没有IRC客户端啊，上IRC得重新开个程序
<henry_> 大家的FF有没有打PGO补丁？
<henry_> FF4有IRC的
<ofan> 南半球的都比较nb...
<roylez> pocoyo: 我没用那个了，我用 quickproxy 了
<pocoyo> roylez: 我这里还是没有变
<roylez> pocoyo: 关掉再开试试
<henry_> ChatZilla
<henry_> autoproxy用git上面的吧
<henry_> 用着没问题
<pocoyo> roylez: 试过了 可能选的peri不一样吧。
<pocoyo> henry_: firefox4 ?
<llj> FF4好像叫irczilla
<llj> 对，chatzilla
<henry_> 老早就能用了
<roylez> pocoyo: 不清楚了
<roylez> pocoyo: 左边那个是扔不掉
<roylez> pocoyo: 可恨你害我把右边的弄没了
<pocoyo> roylez: 还能找回来啊 我刚试过了 哈哈
<roylez> ....
<jska> N卡在ubuntu下的驱动怎么样？
<roylez> pocoyo: list all tabs ... hmmmm
<iGoogle> 整天用火狐，整天叫ff @@@
<llj> jska:N卡有专门for linux的驱动
<llj> iGoogle:现在opera用得比FF多
<henry_> opera mini 6给力呀
<Danielfeng> 1000多个php进程感觉正常？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mea
<pocoyo> roylez: 安装插件还是得重启。唉。
<roylez> pocoyo: 这有什么好叹气的，不知足阿
<llj> opera还可以收邮件
<iGoogle> roylez: 你那mm来了没。
<imadper> audacious怎么才能支持ape呀？
<roylez> iGoogle: 没
<roylez> iGoogle: 您忙点别的去，别老惦记这个
<imadper> audacious-mac这个包压根就没有呀
<NoIE> firefox 中国版，可以安装 AutoProxy，但是不能使用。
<NoIE> 更正，是我弄错了，我没把Gmail加入白名单。
<pocoyo> roylez: 还行吧。不过我还是得等更新插件才行。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu VPS • VPS中如何挂载loop映像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322455&p=2243629#p2243629 RT，我在试图挂载loop映像的时候出现这个错误 # mount -o loop loop.img mount/point mount: no permission at /dev/loop<N> 统计信息: 发表于 由 pluswave — 2011-03-23 11:15
<NoIE> 怎么知道自己安装的 firefox 是不是 64 位的？
<calebot> NoIE: file firefox-bin
<NoIE> firefox-4.0-bin: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<NoIE> calebot: 谢谢了。
<NoIE> W: 未能取回 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-4.0/firefox-4.0-globalmenu_4.0~b13~hg20110312r63396+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid_amd64.deb
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<NoIE> 这个提示已经持续十多天了，怎么办？
<fujianwzh> 这Linux内核以后岂不是要大的没谱了... 现在都30多兆了。
<pocoyo> roylez: 更改ff4 热键的 插件有没有？
<llj> http://glow.mozilla.org/?WT.mc_id=s3&WT.mc_ev=click
<ofan> ot 一下: http://goo.gl/Mj68y
<chenwl> vim 高亮有 删除线 样式吗
<iGoogle> 抢美女模式
<ofan> http://goo.gl/Mj68y
<aBiNg> ofan: ...看到第三项才明白
<ofan> aBiNg: 恩..
 * NoIE firefox 4.0 的下载次数已经突破 四百万了。
<aBiNg> 那 worldwide 图做得真专业 ofan
<drovencrazy> FF4.0 下下来怎么安装？
<Aoy_c> drovencrazy: 双击？
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu10.10联网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322461&p=2243688#p2243688 （1）sduo pppoeconf，一路下去没事，但是设置完了以后， plog：modem hungup， （2）有事开机能自动联网，但大多时候不能。重新sudo pppoeconf，但是需要多次重复，有时能通，靠运气 （3）有时网页打不开却能ping通：www。baidu。co ...
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: 不行
<Aoy_c> drovencrazy: 什么包
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: tar
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: 是不是不需要解压缩
<Aoy_c> drovencrazy: 没deb的吗？
<Aoy_c> drovencrazy: tar的解压再自己编译
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: 不了个是的吧 难为我们这种小菜
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: 怎么编译？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<Aoy_c> 应该有人做了deb包的... 你找找把
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: 昨晚刚刚发布，可能还没有
<missing> 这里有没有浙江大学的?
<Aoy_c> drovencrazy: 那你自己编译把 ,看看里面的README什么的
<drovencrazy> Aoy_c: 好吧 谢谢了
<missing> iGoogle: ee,有没有认识浙江大学的叫兽之类的?
<iGoogle> 只知道兔兔是那边温州大学某学校的啥主任。
<missing> iGoogle: 我想要个浙大的色谱工作站软件的源码,哈哈
<missing> 估计很难
<iGoogle> 安安是泉州的包工头
<fujianwzh> Ubuntu 下的 Google chrome真是威猛的一塌糊涂啊
<iGoogle> lol
<missing> ooops
<missing> 浙大是在杭州吧?
<iGoogle> 搞不清
<iGoogle> 查地图吧
<cfy> 是的
<cfy> 浙大在杭州
<cfy> 不过有很多校区
<iGoogle> 那骨头在那边
<cfy> 在杭州有个很大的紫荆岗校区
<missing> iGoogle: 呵呵,不认识估计很难,那个试学校办的企业而已
<missing> 那软件我用得不爽
<cfy> Kandu: linuxsir终于活过来了...
 * drovencrazy PPA更新了FF4.0
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 话说有 bug 不？Tattoo 你老婆用的？
<missing> drovencrazy: 绿色版的好
<missing> iGoogle: 那个是安安?
<drovencrazy> missing: 绿色版需要重新编译 麻烦
<happyaron> firefox的tar是二进制的啊。
<happyaron> 解压开双击firefox文件就行了。
<cfy> 怎么不用opera?
<missing> drovencrazy: 官网下载的是编译好的阿
<drovencrazy> missing: 直接双击还是3.6
<happyaron> drovencrazy: 把已有的所有firefox窗口都关掉
<missing> cfy: opera始终受不了页面半拉子的那个样子
<Kandu> cfy: :D
<missing> drovencrazy: 自己建立一个菜单或者编辑那个菜单就是了
<drovencrazy> happyaron: ppa还是适合菜鸟一些
<cfy> missing: 什么页面半拉子?
<missing> drovencrazy: ppa没有正式版的吧?
<happyaron> drovencrazy: 呃
<missing> cfy: 就是没下载完就渲染的样子阿
<happyaron> drovencrazy: win下过来的人不都喜欢绿色软件么，为啥现在喜欢ppa呢。
<Kandu> missing: fx4 也是這樣的吧
<cfy> missing: 这个.... iGoogle 能解决么?
 * drovencrazy 4.0stable了
<missing> Kandu: 不是啊,好很多
<missing> cfy: 神也有不行的时候lol
<drovencrazy> happyaron: 我喜欢开源 还有喜欢打命令
<missing> drovencrazy: 你有毛病~
<cfy> drovencrazy: 那w3m
<drovencrazy> missing: 被matlab搞死 就习惯了
<cfy> drovencrazy: links,lynx
<missing> drovencrazy: 不知道marlab为何物...
<drovencrazy> cfy: 不要说这么高端的东西啊 我不懂 小菜一只
<drovencrazy> missing: 矩阵计算器吧 就是大了点 4G
<cfy> drovencrazy: 哪里高端了?
<hata> 为啥扯上matlab
<cfy> missing: 你用octave吧,开源
<drovencrazy> cfy: w3m是什么
<missing> drovencrazy: 最怕就是数学了...如果我数学学的好...那个色谱工作站的软件我自己写一个了...
<missing> cfy: octave又是啥?
<drovencrazy> missing: 我同学的学长在搞这个
<cfy> drovencrazy: w3m,links,lynx都是文本浏览器
<lifeng> missing: matlab的开源山寨版
<missing> drovencrazy: 那个?
<cfy> missing: 类似matlab的.
<cfy> 山寨...
<imadper> 有在上学的吗？
<drovencrazy> missing: 就你说浙大这个东西 我记得他说过
<missing> lifeng: 我不搞这个,我只想知道积分的算法
 * drovencrazy 我在上
<missing> drovencrazy: 哦,搞源码给我啊啊
<lifeng> missing: 什么类型的积分？
<drovencrazy> 大三小菜
<drovencrazy> missing: 我同学的学长。。。。不可能给啊
<missing> lifeng: 简单,就是数模转换后积分面积
<cfy> drovencrazy: 浙大?
<drovencrazy> cfy: 对
<missing> drovencrazy: 哦,叫他改改可以不?哈哈
<cfy> drovencrazy: 不错阿.我也浙江的...
<missing> cfy: 你浙江到广州上学阿
<drovencrazy>   cfy:我不是
<drovencrazy> missing: 应该有feedback吧
<cfy> missing: 哪里我在广州了...我一直很高调得说我在温州阿...
<missing> drovencrazy: 那个软件没有微调的参数
<cfy> missing: 哪个啥兔兔...
<missing> cfy: 啊....
<cfy> drovencrazy: 哦....
<lifeng> missing: 有限区间？被积分函数的行为怎么样？
 * drovencrazy matlab用traps积分最好
<missing> lifeng: 应该是最简单的积分,先从rs-232接口获得电压信号,积分,在一个时间段内的峰的面积
<drovencrazy> missing: 这是说的啥
<missing> lifeng: 关键试峰的判断
<missing> drovencrazy: 积分不是采样 积分吗?
<drovencrazy> missing: 你可以54我了
<cfy> 信号与系统?
 * drovencrazy 据说现在开始河蟹语音通话了
<missing> 我现在是色谱输出 模拟电压  浙大色谱工作站数模转换 rs-232接口 色谱软件处理
<missing> drovencrazy: 不是吧?
<drovencrazy> missing: 已经陆续有人被河蟹了
<missing> drovencrazy: key word是啥?
<drovencrazy> missing: 主要是普通话和英语 protest GOV 你懂的
<lifeng> missing: 判断峰可以自己山寨一个
<missing> drovencrazy: 哦..
<missing> lifeng: 这个什么可以山寨...
<lifeng> missing: 积分可以去看看数值计算中最简单的simpson方法或者梯形方法，看样子够用了
<missing> lifeng: 不过简单就是以谷底为界,直线分割就好了
<missing> lifeng: 问题我还要知道人家那个rs-232的针脚定义阿
<missing> lifeng: 我就是想可以微调一下,定制一下界面给生产用的~
<lifeng> missing: 如果以谷底附近为界对峰的面积影响不大，那就可以用
<lifeng> missing: 针脚定义是硬件的事情吧
<missing> lifeng: ...==
<nsdy> 有没有使用firefox 4.0 的兄弟？  firefox4安装文件里面取消了插件文件夹？？？
<drovencrazy> 怎么？
<nsdy> 以后firefox插件都要安装在 mozilla/plugins里面？》
<drovencrazy> nsdy:
<drovencrazy> nsdy: 这个没什么问题吧
<nsdy> <drovencrazy>额  我知道安装在这两个里面是一样的 可是习惯安装在firefox/plugins里面了 现在突然没了...
<nsdy> 算了 做了个ln
<nsdy> lolo~~~~~~~~搞定 。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • passwd文件被我删了怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322468&p=2243737#p2243737 RT,进不去系统了，求指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wyn990 — 2011-03-23 12:46
<lifeng> missing: 反正你的问题中数值积分本身不困难，数学看不明白可以直接套公式
 * drovencrazy FFlinux版没有win版简洁
<nsdy> firefox 4启动速度好快。。。 比3.6快了很多。。  主页按钮有问题 使用方便程度上不如3.6...
<jyf1987> ppa的那个ff4 你们都装上了么
<jyf1987> 我这里添加了ppa以后 还是没搜索到阿
<drovencrazy> jyf1987: 我的是PPA的 美文提
<jyf1987> drovencrazy: 那你装的软件名叫什么
<nsdy> 直接去官方下载tar包。。。自己安装 又不用编译
<nsdy> 怎么这么类似opera
<Guilin> Hello
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 打个招呼，肥仔
<^k^> Guilin, 好  ㍤ 
<nsdy> ff4对js的支持提高不少阿 。。。最起码我网站上面的那个js工具不卡了
<drovencrazy> jyf1987: 什么意思 我就是PPA  sudo upgrade
<Guilin> 第一次玩IRC
<jyf1987> 额 upgrade阿
<drovencrazy> jyf1987: 肯定是upgrade啊
<jyf1987> 怎么不update
<jyf1987> 阿 看到了
<jyf1987> branding
<nsdy> 现update下 更新下源
<missing> lifeng: 呵呵,不好意思,我哥打电话过来~
<nsdy> debian更改源列表后 不update的话总是出错
<missing> lifeng: 谢谢了,只是讨论而已,我可没有这个本事实现...
 * Guilin slaps edison0354 around a bit with a large trout
<drovencrazy> ubuntu表示没有压力啊
<drovencrazy> 不理解为什么10.10以后ubuntu不支持u盘安装
<Guilin> 支持网络安装吗？
<BigOne> 这几天，频道很安静啊～
<Kandu> Guilin: debian 的支持更好。貌似 ubuntu 不支持
<BigOne> Kandu: 传说ubuntu不是源自于debian么？
<Guilin> 哦。谢谢！
<Kandu> BigOne: 是啊，但我沒找到過那樣的 netinst img
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<Kandu> BigOne: 而 debian 總是有
<drovencrazy> BigOne: ubuntu是不是更新更稳定一些
<MeaCulpa> FF4 用了几个月，终于有人加入了...
<jyf1987> Kandu: 你看科幻么
<Kandu> jyf1987: 以前看
<BigOne> drovencrazy: 没怎么研究过，感觉Linux各个发行版差不多又差很多～
<jyf1987> Kandu: 现在呢？
<Kandu> jyf1987: 最近沒看
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我是说兴趣
<Kandu> jyf1987: 很有興趣
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我昨天写了个短篇
<nsdy> ff4那个主页按钮怎么是在地址栏右侧。。。 不能更换位置？
<Kandu> jyf1987: :) 地址
<BigOne> 话说，今天填有关个人信息的表格。里面有一栏叫“本人成份”结果毫不犹豫的填写“碳水化合物”
<drovencrazy> nsdy: 可以customise
<lemonhall> ...........................................................................................
<jyf1987> BigOne: 很经典的段子
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 不是吧，碳氢氧氮
<nsdy> <drovencrazy> 谢了
<MeaCulpa> 碳水化合物只是一小部分
<lemonhall> 今天看了几篇文章觉得GOBJECT模型。。。
<BigOne> jyf1987: 是真事～
<lemonhall> 真操蛋啊
<jyf1987> BigOne: 所以很牛逼阿
<BigOne> jyf1987: 还好他没说是“本人主要成份”
<jyf1987> BigOne: 那就是 H2o了
<Guilin> :-[
<lemonhall> 我能填。。。肉么？
<BigOne> jyf1987: 好像是这样的，水排第一，接下来是碳还是氮呢？
<lifeng> 可以填“羟酸”
<jyf1987> BigOne: 炭吧
<BigOne> lemonhall: 那这个显得很不专业的。
<vic> 主要成分是氧
 * drovencrazy O 第一吧
<drovencrazy> 其次是C
<BigOne> lemonhall: 就和你填政治面貌写 老百姓一样
<MeaCulpa> 蛋白质？
<MeaCulpa> 政治面貌：姣好
<lemonhall> 蛋白质很好。。。
<lemonhall> 笨蛋白痴神经质
<drovencrazy> 政治面貌： 有痘痘
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 蛋白质属于碳氢化合物
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 比例比碳水化合物多得多
<drovencrazy> BigOne: 蛋白质是CHNOP
<jyf1987> 我建议大家以后碰到要求填成分的都照此办理
<jyf1987> BigOne开了个好头阿
<BigOne> jyf1987: 额～～可以啊。呵呵～
<lifeng> 钢炼的数据：水30公升，碳20千克，氨4公升，石灰1.5千克，磷800克，盐250克，硝石100克，硫磺80克，氟7.5克，铁5克，硅3克，以及其余15种元素少许。
<MeaCulpa> 动物界、脊索动物门、脊椎动物亚门、哺乳动物纲、 灵长目、类人猿亚目、狭鼻猴次目、人猿超科、人科、人属、智人种
<jyf1987> 籍贯写地球好么
<BigOne> lifeng: 那这个碳水化合物还是算比较能概括的嘛
<jyf1987> 通信地址写个 电子邮箱 lol
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 这个是分类吧
<drovencrazy> 籍贯果断写妇产科产房
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 恩...
<MeaCulpa> 智人种，蒙古亚种？
<MeaCulpa> 貌似下面各界就有分歧了
<BigOne> 不过填碳水化合物么～，的确是属于大脑短路型～
 * muxueqz 测试chrome irc扩展。
<cece> ff4了
<BigOne> 但是从道理上讲也没有填错～
<BigOne> 如果再断路一下的话，填好之后，要继续找 net weight一栏了
<lemonhall> 要不要这么给力啊。。。。
<lemonhall> FF4瞬间就有了400万的下载
<happyaron> IE9亮了。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 当然要啦～，你都把成份写成碳水化合物了，那就顺便把保质期也填一下了
 * MeaCulpa FF4 的普及彻底消灭了chromium存在的唯一理由
<lemonhall> BigOne: 额
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 怎么说？我觉得CHROMIUM还是快啊。。启动1秒和启动2秒还是有差别的
<BigOne> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/1266923/
<BigOne> 刚才意外看到的～
<vic> ff4比chromium好在哪里？
<aBiNg> chromium 我昨天试了下，经常没响应...
<iIlL10oO> 测试版只能拿来玩
<happyaron> lemonhall: 你一天开浏览器100次？
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 启动速度我倒是不关心...有啥用
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: 类unix系统本来就不是为了经常重启设计的，Linux也不合适经常重启
<java_seeker> 终端中文乱码怎么解决
<BigOne> java_seeker: 安装字体？
<MeaCulpa> 怎么看都是Windows更适合一天启动十几次的环境...
<BigOne> MeaCulpa: 重装个系统要重启N次
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我的习惯很差，喜欢开开关关游览器。。
<haoyihuan> <java_seeker> 终端中文乱码怎么解决    同问
<BigOne> haoyihuan: 是哪里的终端？xterm？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 100次。。估计没有。。。40次估计是有的
<MeaCulpa> lemonhall: chromium貌似是一个tab一个进程，开开关关tab开销都挺大的应该
<java_seeker> 不是图形桌面的终端
<haoyihuan> 未进桌面版的那个
<java_seeker> 刚开机，进图形界面前选的进入终端
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 唔。。。主观感受吧，反正觉得CHROMIUM快
<haoyihuan> tty1
<haoyihuan> 不显示中文
<java_seeker> 怎么解决
<BigOne> haoyihuan: 这不清楚，八成是字体问题
<java_seeker> 中文乱码
<ofan> 系统里没装gtk主题,用ff悲剧
<vic> ff4和chrome的占用怎么样？
<MeaCulpa> chromium的确快，但是那些插件不爽...
<night> hi
<night> 有人在吗
<pocoyo> night: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<night> 问问题
<ofan> chrome现在还年轻
<night> 我新买了一个无线网卡可是不会用阿
<night> 安不上怎么办
<ofan> 现在chrome开始支持让插件执行本地代码了
<night> PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection
<night> 谁能帮帮忙阿
<kkyeer> 双击关闭标签页的FF 插件叫什么
<haoyihuan> <night> BCM ？
<lemonhall> night: 怎么了？
<lemonhall> night: 去官网下载驱动吧
<night> 我后加的无线模块
<night> 但是在管理链接的地方，显示无线已禁用
<night> 下载了一个驱动，发现不会安装。。。。
<haoyihuan> 我的也是    现在每次启动都是手动
<happyaron> ofan: 又一个activex
<haoyihuan> 是不是BCM的？
<night> 关键我现在ifconfig -a都看不到wlan0
<ofan> haoyihuan: 在沙盒里运行的
<night> BCM是什么
 * MeaCulpa 只求完全替代vimperator和foxyproxy的chromium插件
<ofan> haoyihuan: 在沙盒里运行的..
<ofan> happyaron: ...
<lemonhall> night: haoyihuan 是INTEL的。。。
<ofan> 连续两次都打错人..
<happyaron> ofan: 本来就是
<ofan> happyaron: 而且应该是支持跨平台
<night> 嗯是intel的
<Kandu> night: 搜索 ipw2200 吧
<ofan> 所以比activx强很多
<pocoyo> happyaron: 能不能把 左上角的 firefox 按钮换掉？
<Kandu> night: 參照 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_Setup#ipw2100_and_ipw2200
<night> 用了IPW2200然后怎么办呢
<happyaron> ofan: M$把IE加上沙盒，再开发下别的平台
<haoyihuan> <ofan>  沙盒？
<happyaron> ofan: IE肯定要加沙盒的，跨平台是人家不要
<happyaron> ofan: 你觉得native client和它有啥区别呢。
<Kandu> night: 參照那個連結應該能搞定的 :)
<happyaron> pocoyo: 不知道。
<night> Kandu, OK让我试试
<ofan> happyaron: 那个就很不纯正了,activex实际是com组件,所以肯定要和系统紧密联系,chrome里的是完全隔离
<happyaron> ofan: chrome真的没有传说中那么厉害
<ofan> happyaron: chrome搞的是相当于另一个平台吧,主要是给chrome os用
<lemonhall> night: 好老的卡。。。。。
<night> lemonhall, 是阿，特意买的老卡，因为我的本好老
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 七岁的小男孩是地球上最可怕的生物，他们有好奇心、行动力、破坏力以及《未成年人保护法》 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<drovencrazy> ff双击关闭标签页的插件 求
<happyaron> ofan: 那就是做个虚拟层
<ofan> happyaron: 恩
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍥ 
<lemonhall> happyaron: 最近在看DBUS。。。。然后反过来学DCOM。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: pentadactyl和quickproxy，为什么要换 chromium，那东西就是个赶工的货色
 * LongJ 上班去了,留下了孤独的IRC
<drovencrazy> chromium的logo好丑
<palomino|working> <drovencrazy> ff双击关闭标签页的插件 求 <- tab mix plus不就可以?
<happyaron> FF4 FF4 FF4 FF4 FF4
<palomino|working> ...... , happyaron
<drovencrazy> palomino|working, 感谢  我搜出来一个
<drovencrazy> happyaron, 怎么了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请教一个关于 PATH的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322475&p=2243798#p2243798 我装的ubuntu 10.04 ,每次注销或重启我的PATH都会被刷新为初始状态，请问什么回事？就是每次我添加一些路径到PATH下面后，当时在PATH里能找到，重启机器，PATH又被还原了，很麻烦 统计信息: 发表于 由 foreverplato — 2011-03-23 13:37
<lemonhall> FF胜在稳定。。。。
<lemonhall> IE胜在装机量
<lemonhall> chrome我最近发觉确实有时候会不太稳定，因为版本升级得太快了，当然也和我用的是DEV版本有关系
<palomino|working> chromium胜在速度...
<palomino|working> 版本号升级飕飕的
<happyaron> palomino|working: chromium胜在跑分
<lemonhall> 同意，我还是最喜欢WEBKITS引擎的游览器，确实是快
<lemonhall> V8从我的角度来看，也确实是快。。。
<palomino|working> 跑分的话...sunspider ie9最快...
<happyaron> 说明跑分浏览器不行了。
<fenngle> chrome运行像EXTjs之类的东西就是快
<happyaron> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138035.htm
<lemonhall> 恩，JS库越大，库本身的循环优化做得越不好，CHROME就越有优势
<MeaCulpa> 比如google wave
<lemonhall> 说白了，还是Intel Xeon X7550 2.0GHz最帅
<MeaCulpa> google wave就是一个chrome的show case
<ViciousPlant> wave还活着么原来
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 求手把手指导 字母hint
<MeaCulpa> wave就是存心做个内存泄漏的烂js应用，然后来showjs 引擎
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 1小时候来手把手指导字母hint,那个js我不知道放哪里
<user6666> hi，sgm\fs20 n们\fs21
<user6666> sgmn
<user6666> 们
<Gun^Rose> 这是啥？
<Gun^Rose> @@~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: penta吗？
<user6666> 请问一下，我要做一台就的笔记本上面，用家庭4M的宽度接入，实现以下功能:下载机、个人用小网站、保存数据用。
<user6666> 用什么操作系统比较好，要安装哪些软件可以实现？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: en, penta
<roylez> MeaCulpa: penta不需要那个插件的
<ofan> user6666: windows
<roylez> MeaCulpa: set hintkeys="abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz;"
 * lemonhall ubuntu下安装 windows 7. 安装完毕后激活，家里没网线-电话激活，未果，问客服，客服妹妹问：您的包装盒？我拿起桌上可乐念起来条形码，恩6遍，客服直接转给我了激活码
<MeaCulpa> roylez: !! NB
<jyf1987> user6666: 随便
<user6666> 那要安装什么软件啊？
<user6666> 我知道有个lamp什么的，好像是企业用的
<user6666> 个人用似乎没有必要？
 * lemonhall 以上如果是真事儿我就疯了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有两门有题库的...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 题目开头2字母和结尾2字母+正确答案开头2字母结尾2字母
<MeaCulpa> 无敌小纸条
<MeaCulpa> English都不需要东
 * MeaCulpa 高中就是MCSE了
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: ................
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 拜一下，有些windows安装程序无法启动是怎么回事？xp
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 有些...
<feng_> ubuntu 怎么上 qq
<MeaCulpa> 在cmd里看输出嘛~~hoho
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 没有输出，直接退出
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: IE无法安装，很多更新也无法安装。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ... 天知道
<happyaron> 确定没有病毒作怪。
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: MCSE嘛。。。
<vic> 好吧，推荐一个ff4里类似chrome的有道词典插件
<jyf1987> 做了一个有史以来修改最少的一个bugfix,估计这个记录将保存到永远了
<happyaron> jyf1987: ?
<jyf1987> happyaron: 1比特的修改
<happyaron> 呃。
<vic> 话说。ff对我来说除了一个downthemall之外。。。没什么吸引力
<happyaron> adblock plus
<zzmfish> firebug不错
<vic> happyaron +1
<vic> firebug干啥的？没用过
<palomino|working> 调试用的
<zzmfish> vic, 调试js、html、css等
 * BigOne 发觉，为什么国内很多人知道QQ，但不知道IRC。但从世界来说，很多人知道IRC，却不知道QQ。
<vic> firebug对我没用。。我又不调试
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: 因为传统的IM没有群聊功能，irc就是群聊
<MeaCulpa> BigOne: QQ是网游客户端，不是传统IM
 * llj back
<roylez> BigOne: irc已经在国内out了。什么263聊天室就是irc
<MeaCulpa> irc 我读书那会儿流行啊
<MeaCulpa> ascii art 乐园
<MeaCulpa> 不过自从QQ有了群聊
<MeaCulpa> adblock无所谓啦
<MeaCulpa> 直接把出现过ad的url 在host里写死127.0.0.1
<WhiteMOon> MeaCulpa, 哈哈
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 1 bit?
 * MeaCulpa 曾经把自己网站做好url re-write, 然后放上热辣图片，hosts里不爽的url全部指去自己网站，做一个活在自己世界里的人
<ljlau> QQ群。。。。。。
<WhiteMOon> MeaCulpa, 空不？指导下咋装gentoo？
<WhiteMOon> *想当年pchome
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 是的 大小写切换下 这不就是1bit么
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMOon: Sabayon
<WhiteMOon> MeaCulpa, 不会编译很久吧？
<henry_> 写成127.0.0.1是android手机没办法的事情
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 真是 1 bit
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 你这半天才反应过来 额 真是
<MaskRay> jyf1987: 我以为你把 1 byte 当 1 bit 了。。
<WhiteMOon> MeaCulpa, 关键是破本没光驱 不支持U盘启动，机器装gentoo的时候系统还被搞崩了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 用FF4了？
<happyaron> edison0354: 已经用吐了
<happyaron> edison0354: 等FF5
<edison0354> happyaron: 用chromium吧
<jyf1987> MaskRay: 怎么可能 我是职业程序员 这个分不清怎么混饭吃
<happyaron> edison0354: chromium更垃圾
<happyaron> edison0354: 千年一个样
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
 * lemonhall 我是个职业程序员
 * lemonhall 唔，这句话好友分量
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.internationalsaimoe.com/voting/投票去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 2min count down
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> 操蛋Clariion..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: now
<BigOne> lemonhall: 职业程序员是怎么个职业法？码农算不算职业？
<ljlau> happyaron:哪个浏览器不垃圾？
<ofan> BigOne: 靠这吃饭就算
<happyaron> ljlau: Firefox
<ljlau> happyaron:-_-!!
 * aBiNg 快来围观，阿姨手握 HTC desire，竟没开 gprs....LOL
<BigOne> ofan: 那如果30%靠这个吃饭算不算？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 在么？？
<MaskRay> BigOne: ?
<BigOne> MaskRay: 这几天看没看emule？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 不用 emule
<BigOne> MaskRay: 话说，我看代码外加抓包，总算知道大概是什么了～
<BigOne> MaskRay: 难道偶记错了？上次你和你说有关kademlia的事么？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 。。。
<MaskRay> BigOne: 你记错了吧
 * BigOne 填有关个人信息的表格时，看到“个人成份”一栏，毫不犹豫的写入“碳水化合物”
<BigOne> MaskRay: 看来是记错了～唉～
<BigOne> MaskRay: 年纪大了，记忆力衰退了
<mofaph> 大家好。/boot/abi-*-generic 这个文件有什么作用呢？
<pocoyo> mofaph: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MaskRay> BigOne: 好吧
<BigOne> mofaph: 你好～～
<BigOne> pocoyo: 为什么你发言，后面会有个尾巴？
<BigOne> pocoyo: 难道你中了传说中的，QQ尾巴病毒？lol
<mofaph> BigOne: 嗯？
<pocoyo> BigOne: 你答对了。
<BigOne> mofaph: 你不是说“大家好”么，那我就和你打个招呼啊？
<BigOne> pocoyo: 哦～，看来QQ尾巴病毒，很强大啊
<happyaron> fedora 15怎么动作慢了。
<happyaron> gnome-shell还是2月1日的版本
<BigOne> MaskRay: 你最近在忙什么呢？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 做 topcoder 题目、学 c#
 * BigOne 很好奇，这里有多少人是属于萝莉控呢？
 * MaskRay hymnusalae...
<BigOne> MaskRay: 为什么现在那么多人学C#呢？我却可怜的学Java
<MaskRay> BigOne: 我那是被迫学的
<BigOne> MaskRay: 学校课程？
<MaskRay> BigOne: c# 变量作用域太恶心了
<MaskRay> BigOne: 加入了那个什么短文搜索系统的项目，要统一使用 c#
<haoyihuan> oracle有64位的吗？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 其实感觉用的话是一样用的。
<BigOne> 各位童鞋，萝莉控的请举爪
<MaskRay> BigOne: 比如某个 for 循环体定义了变量 xx；循环体外竟然不能再定义同名变量了
<BigOne> MaskRay: 其实感觉你还好，至少没用C或者C++之类的。
<MaskRay> BigOne: 为什么用 c++ 也不好？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 正常啊，你为了避免误解，可以在外面先定义一个变量i
<BigOne> MaskRay: 对于没有垃圾自动回收的语言来说，其实还是有些痛苦的。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 以前，用C写程序，脑子里想的是，内存会不会不够。
<mofaph> 有人知道 /boot/abi-*-generic 这个文件有什么作用吗？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 现在用C写程序的时候，满脑子想得是，内存会不会泄漏。战战兢兢如履薄冰。
<zzmfish> BigOne, 用引用计数啊
<mofaph> BigOne: 对啊，C语言的边界问题要特别小心的
<BigOne> zzmfish: 那个效率不是太好。
<MaskRay> BigOne: 嗯，c 写程序，静态分配需要考虑要多少空间，动态分配要考虑分配失败。。
<BigOne> mofaph: 不过我平时还是习惯用C，但对于一些业务逻辑很强的应用环境，感觉有些麻烦。
<zzmfish> BigOne, 对计数++和--，为0就释放，效率也影响不大
<BigOne> zzmfish: 比如有一个列表，平凡的插入删除。
<BigOne> zzmfish: 这个时候，计数的方式就有些问题了。
<mofaph> BigOne: C语言用来描述算法很好的，我也很喜欢用C。如果是写高层的应用程序的话，一般不会优先考虑C了。
<zzmfish> BigOne, 不太清楚什么情况。。。
<MaskRay> c++ 用那些智能指针也行吧
<BigOne> mofaph: 握个手
<BigOne> zzmfish: 内存的分配和释放是比较消耗资源的。那么当你用计数方式的时候，一个列表中的项频繁的删除添加，那么势必会增加申请释放的时间。同时也会造成内存碎片的增加。
<BigOne> MaskRay: 智能指针也有局限的。
<iGoogle> lerosua: 给地图
<BigOne> iGoogle: 什么地图？
<mofaph> 我很想知道 /boot/abi-*-generic 这个文件到底有什么作用，是不是 Ubuntu 专有的呢？
 * BigOne 很好奇，iGoogle要什么地图？
<iGoogle> 。。 BigOne
<iGoogle> 这谁啊。
<iGoogle> 乱答话
<BigOne> iGoogle: 打酱油的～
<BigOne> lol
<MaskRay> iGoogle 去 Google 。。。
<iGoogle> 上海没熟人的。别答话
<BigOne> MaskRay: 那你那个短文搜索是怎么实现的呢？
<ajin> 大家好，我叫陈关系~~
<pocoyo> ajin: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<BigOne> ajin: 关系你好～，你有什么关系？
<MaskRay> BigOne: 现在还不知道我要干什么。不过我也想过怎么实现，思路是 分词、词相似度判断、文本根据主题聚类 这样。很粗糙的方法
<ajin> 哈哈。。。
<edison0354> ajin: …⋯
<ajin> sorry, no more joke
<BigOne> MaskRay: 觉得如果是英文，可能分词会好做一点，中文么～～
<BigOne> edison0354: 冒泡了，大家一起来围观～
<edison0354>  BigOne: 有篇文章讲chrome和MAC的中文分词的
<ajin> BigOne: what do u mean by "冒泡“？
<BigOne> MaskRay: 我记得Google有一篇文章介绍判断文章相关性的，你可以参考一下。
<BigOne> edison0354: 用贝叶斯函数？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我覺得這是個大挑戰了
<edison0354> BigOne: 不懂⋯⋯
<BigOne> edison0354: 哦～，比如北京大学，就属于比较难分的一个词。是北京的大学，还是北京大学
<BigOne> edison0354: 一般好像用概率来分会比较多吧
<edison0354> BigOne: 文章看过就忘了……好像清华做过一个什么算法
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯
<MaskRay> BigOne: http://www.google.com.hk/ggblog/googlechinablog/2007/01/bayesian-networks_997.html 这类文章？
<lifeng> 求分词 http://img.daqi.com/upload/slidepic/2008-06-10/1_1213087918_2028950.jpg
<BigOne> edison0354: 哦～～
<BigOne> MaskRay: 是的～
<BigOne> lifeng: 不要分了，直接敏感词。另外，还有24口交换机也属于敏感词。
<palomino|working> LOL , BigOne
<imadper> 同志们，我在学8086汇编，linux用啥汇编器可以支持这种汇编呀？
<BigOne> imadper: nasm
<BigOne> imadper: 不过，书上说的那些什么DOS中断啊，BIOS中断啊，win32中断啊，你就别指望了。
<imadper> BigOne: ok~
<imadper> BigOne: 多谢了~
<BigOne> imadper: 不过，你可以考虑一下撞个DosBox，然后在里面做。
<imadper> BigOne: 恩，这个也行~
<Kandu> imadper: gas 現在也有 16bit 支持了
<imadper> BigOne: dosbox是移植过来的，还是模拟的？
<imadper> Kandu: gas的语法和ibm pc的语法不一样吧？
<BigOne> Kandu: 但那个是AT&T语法的吧
<Kandu> imadper: 那叫 intel 語法 :)
<BigOne> imadper: 是一个DOS的模拟器
<imadper> Kandu: 好吧~
<imadper> BigOne: ok ~
<redmorning> 无线网络的DNS怎么设置？
<ofan> 装个虚拟机
<ljlau> mactype不能渲染FX4啊
<imadper> redmorning: 直接用network-manager
<imadper> redmorning: nm-applet
<Kandu> imadper: 用虛擬機的話， bios 中斷可用。 dosbox 的話, dos 中斷可用(可用也別用)
<imadper> Kandu: 恩，好~
<lifeng> Kandu: 开个bochs玩
<BigOne> lifeng: Bochs资源消耗比DosBox大
<juk> imadper: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2198.htm
<lifeng> BigOne: 嗯，看看名字都觉得
 * BigOne 在想一个奇特的问题，对于现在有code cache和data cache的机器，如果运行corewar中的 mov 0 1指令会不会出错？
<imadper> juk: 你想表达什么？
<imadper> juk: 你想说你是同志，还是你不是同志？
<juk> imadper: 关于”同志“
<imadper> juk: 好吧，你赢了
<juk> imadper: 你是同性恋的吧？
<imadper> juk: ..........好吧，你赢了...........
<BigOne> imadper: 真的？
<juk> imadper: 哦
<imadper> BigOne: ......
 * imadper 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * NoIE 我用谷歌搜索“玻璃多还是百合多”结果什么都没搜到。。。
<lifeng> BigOne: mov 0 1的语意变了
<LemonHall> 能看到我说话不？
<imadper> LemonHall: 看不到
<imadper> BigOne: 有没有类似DEBUG
<imadper> BigOne: 的软件？
<BigOne> lifeng: ？？我是说，对于x86来说，代码也是可变的～如果code cache读入的内容在内存上被改变了，会发生什么？
<BigOne> imadper: 这就不知道了
<imadper> BigOne: 恩，好吧~
<jyf1987> code可变么？
<BigOne> jyf1987: 你x86代码和数据又不分开的。
<jyf1987> BigOne: 这个我不清楚
<BigOne> jyf1987: 哦～～
<BigOne> jyf1987: 你是87年的？
<jyf1987> BigOne: 不是 78的
<imadper> 。。。
<BigOne> NoIE: 现实世界中 当然是百合多了，百合是自然的产物。玻璃是社会发展过程的产物。
<LemonHall> ...................
 * imadper 有办法开驴子的high ID嘛？
 * imadper 教育网
<lifeng> BigOne: 做个实验试试
<BigOne> imadper: 可能比较难，你看看high ID的意义和教育网的情况就知道了
<BigOne> lifeng: 估计，code cache会被清空重新载入。
<Danielfeng> 多下载么就hight id了
<imadper> BigOne: 高id还是比low ID看着爽呀
<imadper> Danielfeng: 谁说的？？！！！
<imadper> Danielfeng: 你用的什么网络呀？？
<Danielfeng> adsl
<imadper> Danielfeng: 外网自然就有high ID，跟你下多少没毛关系
<BigOne> imadper: 除非你能接管NAT，或许有机会。
<imadper> BigOne: 其实我确实在机房....
<imadper> BigOne: 但是nat还不在我手里...
<lvlv> 求教，如何安装slackware的Xwindows
<BigOne> imadper: Danielfeng可能理解错了，和评分机制搞在一起了
<lvlv> 现在有source光盘
<imadper> BigOne: 好吧...high ID提升明显不？
<BigOne> imadper: 那就没什么办法了，即使你获得hight ID 速度也不会快的。
<Danielfeng> 。。。。额
<lifeng> BigOne: 不清楚，对体系结构缺乏了解
<imadper> BigOne: 好吧...那我还是用六维空间去吧...
<BigOne> imadper: 你可以看看能不能连个vpn
<imadper> BigOne: 能，但是用了vpn，估计就更慢了...
<BigOne> imadper: 其实，如果你的出口支持upnp，速度也不会慢的。
<imadper> BigOne: 这个我之前给弄好了~
<imadper> BigOne: low to low是个啥？
<BigOne> imadper: 你可以试试不要连ed2k的服务器，而链接kad网络。
 * edison0354 http://www.bjgug.org/node/612
<imadper> BigOne: 哦~好，我去把服务断开试试~
 * edison0354 求组团
<edison0354> jyf1987: ～～～
<jyf1987> edison0354: 怎么？
<edison0354> jyf1987: 上面链接
<BigOne> imadper: 你会发现，这样连，你的ID就没有高低之分了。但是速度的话，会有所提升。
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.bjgug.org/node/612、
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我又不用gnome 说个p
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.bjgug.org/node/612
<^k^> ⇪ title: 九年来最大升级，GNOME 3.0 Launch Party 将在北京举办 | 北京GNOME用户组
<edison0354> jyf1987: 囧囧有神
 * edison0354 还有谁在帝都来者？
<happyaron> edison0354: 咋了？
<imadper> BigOne: 确实没有id之分了，但是速度没有提升...
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我是firefox用户 这个倒是要去下
<edison0354> happyaron: 你不来是吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 不去
<edison0354> jyf1987: 那个我没报名
<happyaron> edison0354: gnome3.org
<jyf1987> edison0354: 就今天
<edison0354> jyf1987: 倒是离学校异常的近……
<BigOne> imdiot: 要等待。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 你去了？
<Loongjiang> emacs-qq
<jyf1987> edison0354: 叫同事给我报名阿
<imadper> Loongjiang: 啥？？？
<BigOne> loader: emacs-qq是什么？
<imadper> Loongjiang: 求详解
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额，你不是说今天办？
<imadper> 。。。。
<Loongjiang> imadper: BigOne 我开发的插件
<BigOne> edison0354: gnome3和gnome2有什么区别呢？
<lifeng> BigOne: 我是说mov 0 1在x86/64上的语意不是用当前指令覆盖下一条指令
<edison0354> BigOne: 没用
<imadper> Loongjiang: 有成品了吗？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 是确实今天阿 firefox 4发布的
<edison0354> jyf1987: 我还以为你说那个party是今天……
<imadper> jyf1987: 好像是昨天吧？
<Loongjiang> imadper: 还没
<BigOne> lifeng: 是啊，我知道。所以我说是corewar中的mov 0 1
<jyf1987> imadper: 昨天？
<BigOne> edison0354: 我比较好奇的是gnome3是不是也是庞然大物
<imadper> Loongjiang: 哦...有实质性的可测试版本出来了吗？
<imadper> jyf1987: 好像是，记得22号
<Loongjiang> list
<edison0354> BigOne: 不知
<jyf1987> imadper: 是今天 不过报名截止了 那我不用去了
<BigOne> edison0354: 希望gnome能再回归轻量
<imadper> jyf1987: 。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 4月9号那个星期几？
<imadper> jyf1987: 我记得新闻说的确实是22号发布
<imadper> jyf1987: 算了，反正也不去
<edison0354> jyf1987: 6
<jyf1987> edison0354: 上午还是下午？
<edison0354> BigOne: 定位就不是轻量啊，轻量是xfce，LXDE的事
<edison0354> jyf1987: 活动时间： 4月9日 星期六下午1：30 到 18：30地点：中国科学院研究生院中关村校区S102
<jyf1987> 我是tiling wm 去的话好像有点搅局
<jyf1987> edison0354: 我问问斗篷可一起去
<Loongjiang> imadper:
<edison0354> jyf1987: 俺表示只听说过斗篷，没见过……
<palomino|working> 唉，现在这年头，xfce都不怎么轻量了
<imadper> Loongjiang:
<imadper> Loongjiang:
<imadper> Loongjiang:
<ljlau> xfce功能也越来越多了
<ljlau> 精简，还是icewm之类
<imadper> Loongjiang: 你是已经知道qq的协议了，还是想后台调用别的可用的qq来实现？
<imadper> ljlau: icewm是wm还是ge？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 那看他心情吧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 囧
<edison0354> jyf1987: 还有谁是帝都的来者？
<ljlau> imadper:wm
<imadper> ljlau: xfce不是de来的吗？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 好多阿 NoIE就是阿 上次还见过他本尊
<imadper> ljlau: 难道也是wm？
<BigOne> edison0354: 其实xfce也不轻了。
<edison0354> jyf1987: 1010的party你去没？
<edison0354> NoIE: ～～～～～～
<ljlau> imadper:IceWM is a window manager for the X Window System
<edison0354> BigOne: GNOME飘过……反正机器能拖动……在chromium面前，一切都是浮云……
<NoIE> edison0354: ？？？？？？
<jyf1987> edison0354: 没有阿 上次我们几个在门口 你们学校那个大厅人都塞满了 就没进去了
<edison0354> NoIE: http://www.bjgug.org/node/612
<edison0354> jyf1987: 额
<BigOne> edison0354: 哦～～，资源啊～觉得我们现在对计算机的资源利用也很铺张浪费。
<imadper> ljlau: 对呀，ice和xfce不是同一种东西呀
<NoIE> edison0354: 我已经报名了，不过在注释里要求降低我自己的优先级。
<imadper> ljlau: xfce是DE
<edison0354> NoIE: 哦
<NoIE> 总感觉，这个活动专业性更强。
<edison0354> NoIE: 额，其实我觉得不报名也能去的吧
<ljlau> imadper:是啊，是不是同一种东西啊
<imadper> ljlau: ....
<NoIE> edison0354: 我想也是，报名应该是为了让组织者大致了解人数吧？
<edison0354> NoIE: 恩
<ljlau> imadper: :)
 * Loongjiang leaving
<Guilin> 什么意思?
<Guilin> $-)
<Guilin> Hi.各位在线的都好。
<BigOne> 下了，各位。
<lvlv> 有没有使用slackware啊
<ljlau> hi Guilin
<lvlv> 有没有人使用slackware啊
<edison0354> lvlv: openfetion的作者是slackware……
<lvlv> 嗯嗯
<lvlv> edison0354, 这个我知道
<lvlv> 今天安装了slackware，只有字符界面
<lvlv> 我在整整
<Loongjiang> lv
<edison0354> Loongjiang: LV……
 * edison0354 觅食去鸟～
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你有福了 斗篷 @lerosua 决定去了
 * LemonHall GNOME3。。。这种活动是干嘛的？交朋友？？？
<lerosua> jyf1987: 低调低调
<jyf1987> lerosua: 教主出巡 各色人等 回避
<lerosua> jyf1987: 你就会捧杀我
 * LemonHall imadper has left freenode (Quit: 受不了 jyf1987了)
<jyf1987> lerosua: 瞎扯 我啥时候杀你了
 * LemonHall .............................................
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: 什么鸟人
<Loongjiang> #!/bin/bash
<Loongjiang> print jyf1987是个鸟人
<Loongjiang> givex wwm
<Loongjiang> wwm
<LemonHall> http://img3.douban.com/icon/ul1221759-23.jpg
<Loongjiang> 问下各位,2的2次方,怎样在计算机里输入啊
<fanzeyi> 2 ** 2 ?
<kenifanying> 2^2?
<OT_iux> 2^2
<Loongjiang> fanzeyi: 是像书上那 样的形式输入
<Loongjiang> 一个2在角上
<LemonHall> ChatZilla。。。还行啊
<LemonHall> OT_iux: 唔。。。你在。。。
<OT_iux> ^^;
<OT_iux> 我在
<OT_iux> 准备下把
<fanzeyi> 额..那得需要排版软件之类的东西啊。。你得看你在什么软件里面了
<OT_iux> 准备下班了……
<Loongjiang> fanzeyi: 在emacs里
<Loongjiang> fanzeyi: 不会用
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: 我是vim党…… emacs党来回答这个问题
<Loongjiang> fanzeyi: vim里你会输入么
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: 不会
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: vim 和 emacs都是纯文本编辑器……
<Loongjiang> fanzeyi: 那就是了
<kenifanying> 诶，貌似firefox也开始学chrome做版本帝了……
<Loongjiang> 在哪个里输入是一样的
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: 有上标下标的都是富文本了。。
<Loongjiang> 只要输进去就行了
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: 你去换富文本编辑器去阿
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: 或者你用什么语法 tex ? markdown? html? 等等等等
<fanzeyi> Loongjiang: 这你根据你得需要来选么。。
<iGirl> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138054.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3.0 Launch Party Ý«Ô诒本┚侔
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: emacs 不能算纯文本吧，每个字的 face 都能设置的
<iGirl> 什么kk的出来的是乱码?
<Loongjiang> fanzeyi:  MaskRay 快说说怎样输入上标
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 不管什么编辑器都行
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: = =|| 好吧 我不了解emacs...
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: http://www.cjb.net/images.html?7f915.jpg
<Loongjiang> ＆℃°§№
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: 神马意思……
<Loongjiang> √∵∝∮∫⌒⊥∠
<Loongjiang> ÷∴∞∞∝／∏∑∨
<Loongjiang> ℃
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: M-o o 吧，先要关掉 font-lock-mode
<Loongjiang> ├┝┞┟┠┲┱┰┮╂╀┽┆┢┠┐┎┍┐┒
<leaveboy> lua脚本怎么设置字体
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 我以为输入法可以解决问题的
<Loongjiang> 那用什教参
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 那用什么face
<MaskRay> Loongjiang: subscript superscript，但好像不行
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 圆体的汉字？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: DejaVu Sans YuanTi Mono
<Loongjiang> 那个吹牛的呢,不是说emacs无所不能 么,
<roylez> pocoyo: http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/346720
<roylez> pocoyo: 试试这个
<pocoyo> roylez: 有短地址的 bash 脚本么？
<pocoyo> roylez: 哦 主席 算了吧 我先不搞这么卡通滴。
<roylez> pocoyo: 没有，对短地址没兴趣
<pocoyo> roylez: 我还没娃。
<roylez> pocoyo: 不是卡通，matrix的，而且是动态
<MaskRay> pocoyo: wgetpaste -u http://www.google.com
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 这是啥？
<MaskRay> pocoyo: pastebin 的工具，也能转 URL
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 话说那个GNOME3.0的party悦姐去不？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不去
<happyaron> edison0354: 她忙。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<ofan> IE团队向Mozilla寄去蛋糕祝贺
<fanzeyi> .....
<smile_dream> ofan: 被你发现了？
<ofan> smile_dream: 发现啥
<smile_dream> ofan: ie的蛋糕！
<ofan> smile_dream: 转载...
<smile_dream> ofan: 哦 你email几  我也发个给你
<ofan> smile_dream: 发啥
<smile_dream> ofan: 蛋糕！
<ofan> smile_dream: 我喜欢吃巧克力的.. 你有?
<smile_dream> ofan: 我也是转载的……
<ofan> smile_dream: 转载啥  发来看看
<smile_dream> ofan: 服了你
<ofan> smile_dream: XD
<fanzeyi> smile_dream: 我也要蛋糕
<smile_dream> ofan: 大哥 你理解能力不够啊
<ofan> smile_dream: 我要蛋糕...
<ofan> smile_dream: 难道你在忽悠人??
<smile_dream> fanzeyi: 啥蛋糕 没你分
<ofan> smile_dream: 骗子!
<smile_dream> ofan: 大哥 蛋糕能email过去的么？
<happyaron> gnome3 rocks
<fanzeyi> smile_dream: 呜呜呜呜 ><
<ofan> smile_dream: 你都把人弄哭了..
<edison0354> smile_dream: email……
<happyaron> opensuse gnome3 live image less rock
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<ofan> happyaron: 用上gnome3了?
<smile_dream> ofan: 被骗者！！
<MaskRay> fanzeyi: pocoyo: emacs 里上标和下标 http://www.cjb.net/images.html?10a64.jpg
<smile_dream> ofan: 哭哭哭 就知道哭
<fanzeyi> MaskRay: 。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 求正则表达式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322503&p=2244048#p2244048 能否用一段代码或正则表达式，把每行按出现字母最少的情况排序，用来分析域名，其中每行的长度都是一样的 比如 abcca 这个字母出现数是3（3个字母abc） abaab 这个字母出现数是2（2个字母ab） 我其实希望是以出现数来进行排序 而sort是以首 ...
<ofan> smile_dream: 是 fanzeyi
<ofan> MaskRay: tex?
<edison0354> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72514/
<edison0354> ofan: 出师表的神弹幕版
<MaskRay> ofan: 只是要说明 emacs 不是纯文本编辑器。。
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩 了解
<microcai> 哈哈
<ofan> edison0354: ......................................
<edison0354> ofan: 看过配乐版没？
<ofan> edison0354: 木有阿!!
<edison0354> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av71040/index_2.html
<edison0354> ofan: 看这个，注意看字幕……
<Lavande> 这里有没有学日语的童鞋？
<Lavande> SOS
<edison0354> Lavande: 好几个会的
<Lavande> edison0354: 谁啊？
<edison0354> Lavande: hymnusalae会的
<Lavande> hymnusalae: hi，在不
<Lavande> edison0354: 哈哈，貌似不在
<edison0354> Lavande: ……
<fanzeyi> google 揣死雷特
<Lavande> edison0354: 还有木有谁哦
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 在
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 怎麼了?
<hymnusalae> 我不是很会日語。
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 呃，想写个面试的自我介绍……
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 求指点。。
<smile_dream> Lavande: 日企？
<Lavande> smile_dream: 不是，研究僧……
<Lavande> 二外日语
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 那個太高級了……
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 上标 咋了？ 怎么搞出来的？
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 我的水准就是看动漫能聽個大概……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 已经很牛了……
<pocoyo> hymnusalae: av估计你也成
<edison0354> Lavande: 干嘛考日语捏？
<ofan> edison0354: 快不行了....
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 呃……
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 呃，很不错的啊，我看动漫基本听不懂，呵呵
<edison0354> ofan: 哪个？
<microcai> empathy 有点高级啊
<Lavande> edison0354: 是二外诶，我是学英语的
<microcai> 呵呵
<ofan> edison0354: 两个都看了
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 修改 display text property 的 height 和 raise 属性
<edison0354> Lavande: 额
<hymnusalae> Lavande, ……
<edison0354> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72973/
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 蛋疼了？ 改个上下标看着不难受？
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 自我介绍有木有问题哦？
<pocoyo> hymnusalae: 乱码啊。
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 我沒有那金鋼鑽，不接那瓷器活。
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, ……
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 酱紫啊……:P
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 就一個呃……
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 挺好的，比如像 latex-mode 那样自动把 ^ 后面的转成上标显示
<pocoyo> hymnusalae: http://goo.gl/YLnIW 就这个是啥？
<pocoyo>  
 * Lavande 有没有日语专业的童鞋啊
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 這東西你還是找個專業的比較好，我這樣野的怕壞你的事。
<edison0354> Lavande: 我弟是……
<ofan> edison0354: 太多了..
<Lavande> edison0354: 交出来，lol
<edison0354> Lavande: 我QQ让他翻译个东西都不见他影子……
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃。。。
<Lavande> edison0354: 皮卡丘:P
<edison0354> Lavande: 囧
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 英文字体？配色？图片怎么处理的？
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 那個是 “呃……”
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 哦，可能是省略號。
<pocoyo> hymnusalae: 那个字符是啥字？
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 才发现你打的都是繁体字哦
<edison0354> Lavande: wa da xi wa oneisan kon
<Lavande> edison0354: - -!
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 你难道是台湾人？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 难道你是潜伏？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 呵呵。習慣。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………你现身了
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你就在這攪和吧。
<edison0354> lemonhall: hymnusalae: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72973/
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 无聊，刚下班。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 英文是 Monaco roylez 主席推贱的。配色这个 color-theme-gruber-darker 我把erc的部分改了改。图片是ee的p-b破报纸截图脚本。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 今天看了很多GNOME的资料，真是太期待GNOME3了。。。。从程序员的角度
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 好吧。
 * microcai 刚刚用 empathy ， QQ 居然不支持。还是用回 pidgin 
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。。。。。。。。
<regnif> gnome上面的程序，怎么赚钱？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不懂。。。
<sikao_lfs> lemonhall: 我好像听谁说什么gnome3什么一运行就要什么3G内存？把我吓的不浅。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: A片是什么，能吃嘛？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 能用来买IPAD
<smile_dream> microcai: pidgin qq 10不也经常断线
<microcai> smile_dream:  不是有新插件了么？
<lemonhall> sikao_lfs: 我是爱上它的机制了。。。。GTK3本身改造得优秀多了，DBUS，底层很多库很给力。。。
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 你要去日企？
<smile_dream> microcai: 有11的么？
<microcai> smile_dream:  ?
<microcai> smile_dream:  不懂
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 不是啊，刚刚说了，是研究僧面试……二外日语
<microcai> smile_dream:  什么 11 10  啊？
<lemonhall> Lavande: 你研究什么的？
<smile_dream> microcai: 2011的插件 上次10的经常崩溃
<Lavande> lemonhall: 研究英语翻译的……
<lemonhall> Lavande: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 難度有多大這東西？
<microcai> smile_dream:  不崩溃了呀
<lemonhall> Lavande: ...................
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 入门级别……
<lemonhall> Lavande: 交给谷歌吧。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 呃……
<smile_dream> lemonhall: 现在日本有苦难 他想去普渡众生
<Lavande> 我想去会会空姐
<lemonhall> smile_dream: 我也想
<lemonhall> Lavande: +1
<Lavande> :-D
<smile_dream> Lavande: 嚓  想了半天 才能明白这句话
<Lavande> smile_dream: - -!
<smile_dream> Lavande: 面试自信胡乱说 然后跟他们说 懂么？ 就行了
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 那用 Google translate 吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72672/
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 才看過不知道看點在哪
<edison0354> lemonhall:
<edison0354> hymnusalae: QB……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還有，這種东西去 #ubuntu-cn-ot
<Lavande> smile_dream: hymnusalae: 呵呵，google翻译+范本+自己tweak了……只好这样
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 麻烦
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 嗯。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 阿童木也现身了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<smile_dream> Lavande: 又不是去面试那啥 给你个空姐也没有用！
<Lavande> smile_dream: 哈哈，怎么没用
<lemonhall> Lavande: 你说的是井空姐姐吧？
<Lavande> lemonhall: 是地
<smile_dream> Lavande: 呵呵， 怎么个有用
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 中华肉包拳！！！！！！
<lemonhall> Lavande: 有凶器！！！！！！！！
 * Lavande 唔……
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 對了，也可以在天朝的網站上找有沒有現成的模板。
 * lemonhall 表示，这里越来越水了
<hymnusalae> Lavande, 那個也不錯。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 還不是你這樣的人。
<Lavande> hymnusalae: 嗯嗯，在搜着呢
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 我是正经人。。。只是没人和我讨论GTK3罢了～～摆手～～
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, ……
 * lemonhall 表示，我去吃饭了
<smile_dream> lemonhall: 我跟你讨论 反正我是不懂的……
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 你要正經也不知道之前那 .tip 是被誰窮舉的了
 * Lavande 吃饭
<edison0354> Lavande: lemonhall: 吃完了
<nsdy> 有没有兄弟知道在哪里可以查看到自己家里的电线布线图？
<sikao_lfs> nsdy: 自己家的得问当时安装的人。。。。。。这个一般很难找到，自己家外面的一般是负责维护这段的电力公司的工人。
<nsdy> <sikao_lfs>老房子了 88年建的。。。今天给负责我们小区的电力公司打电话 他们也不知道。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我也刚吃完了。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我们都是吃货！！
<sikao_lfs> 我家的房子还是当初0年代建的。不过外面的电力线路图维护的工人清楚。一般你去交电费的地方可以问到。越老的工人一般越清楚。家里的一般自己都能摸清楚。
<sikao_lfs> 70年代
<sikao_lfs> 好像电力公司有专门的以9开头的客户服务电话。
<lemonhall> google释放了最新的压缩工具，很给力。。。。
<nsdy> <sikao_lfs>95598 刚打了 查询不到。。。 房子买之前被大装过  一点线路痕迹都找不到 整个家里面的电线线路都没有问题 只有链接我电脑这里的一节线路不通电 还找不到线路介入口
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥东西？
<nsdy> css和js压缩...
<OT_iux> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/getubuntu/countdown/ why i always got 502 bad gateway when visit this site
<^k^> ⇪ title: 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway . IN gettitle
<OT_iux> and so dose .com.cn
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • Ibus 和 fctix，还有scim哪个输入法好阿？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322505&p=2244109#p2244109 今天更新系统，firefox升级成4.0 scim在firefox4.0下用不了了 想换个输入法，哪个好用啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Q_spring — 2011-03-23 19:34
<lemonhall> OT_iux: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2154979.htm
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> thx
<lemonhall> edison0354: http://code.google.com/p/snappy/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这个东西。。。。一种压缩算法的实现吧。。。估计也不是新算法。。但是肯定是根据文件内容本身优化过了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 小白菜飘过
<lemonhall> edison0354: 快速压缩解压。恩。。。这就是这个库的存在目的。。
 * lemonhall Snappy compresses at about 250 MB/sec or more and decompresses at about 500 MB/sec or more.
<lemonhall> 这个速度确实很强悍。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看到那句话了
<ofan> lemonhall: 搜 lzo
<jiero> 有人推荐nautilus文件管理器背景色吗？现在用Onyx，找不到合适的图案。。
<firelady> ubuntu如果配置电驴
<firelady> 如何
<nihui> firelady: 用 aMule
<firelady> 是啊
<nihui> firelady: 和 emule 一样的做法
<firelady> 就是没有速度
<nihui> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/AMule
<^k^> ⇪ title: AMule - Ubuntu中文
<firelady> 谢谢，先看看去
<debianer> 大家好，我掉线了吗
<pocoyo> debianer: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<debianer> pocoyo: 你是机器人吗
 * lemonhall 在MAC机器下用WIN7 64位，然后用MINGW编译NODE。JS，报错了。。这组合真不是一般的诡异
<void1> js怎么编译？
<imadper> 话说，有没有什么 max+plus的替代品在linux
 * lemonhall 话说。。。你们的MAN有没有颜色的？
 * lemonhall 我很像让MAN PAGE也出颜色啊
<ofan> imadper: max+plus是啥
<ofan> lemonhall: 你用mac?
<imadper> ofan: 一个eda软件
<imadper> ofan: max+plusII
<lemonhall> ofan: 没，另外一个群里的人在抱怨编译不过去一个东西
<lemonhall> ofan: gnome-terminal这个东西，好是好，但是INFO在它下面怎么没颜色
<ofan> lemonhall: 这个记得有一堆教程,搜一下就能找到..
<lemonhall> ofan: 给个关键词。。我就是搜不到。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: man 颜色
<roylez_> lemonhall:
<roylez_> export LESS_TERMCAP_md=$'\E[1;31m'      #bold1
<roylez_> export LESS_TERMCAP_mb=$'\E[1;31m'
<roylez_> export LESS_TERMCAP_me=$'\E[m'
<roylez_> export LESS_TERMCAP_so=$'\E[01;7;34m'  #search highlight
<roylez_> export LESS_TERMCAP_se=$'\E[m'
<^k^> roylez_:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<imadper> 有人用过geda吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • dict-xdict 卸载不完全导致的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322512&p=2244166#p2244166 大虾们， 帮帮小弟怎么解决. 原本想通过ubuntu software center 安装dict-xdict.但是安装中出错，本想卸掉就完了。谁知没有完全删掉。现在每次安装程序，都会报错。如何才能解决掉这个错误。 ＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝＝  ...
<happyaron> roylez_: 悲剧的主席下划线
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: flash 插件怎么配置？
<roylez_> happyaron: 大风大浪我见惯了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 哈？
<roylez_> happyaron: 也有栽阴沟的时候...
<happyaron> roylez_: hoho
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 照着 http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html 做
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 没 /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ 这个目录中
<lemonhall> roylez_: ...................................
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，先安装什麼 linux fedora 10 flashplayer 什麼的。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 是 www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 吧？已经安装了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯，安装完了之後用 nspluginwrapper 來安裝插件。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 输出结果 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358239/
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你是按這個來的嗎 http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18449？
<^k^> ⇪ title: Flash on FreeBSD Guide, Common Problems and Solutions - The FreeBSD Forums
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 好的，我看一下
<imadper> 我想问下，G
<imadper> 问下，geda里，与或门在哪里找？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 都是用的 fedora 的。。居然还能找到 gentoo
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 按這個一步一步來的話錯不了。
<ralfsun> 同志们ubuntu10.10,桌面点右键没反映了是怎么回事呀
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 成功了。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 恭喜
<Yucoscn> 大伙有是办法在VI 下map一个Ctrl+Q一类的 来方柏你的退出VIM吗？ 每次 :q 经常输入成:Q
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 以前是 gentoo amd64 用过一会儿 nspluginwrapper，忘记要指定哪个插件的路径名了
<hymnusalae> 我不知道這個東西做什麼的……
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 为什么非要用CTRL+Q。。。为何不用F10？
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 我的VIM都被我绑定成F1～F10了
<Yucoscn> lemonhall: 哦？ 如何 map啊？
<Yucoscn> lemonhall: 我的本子F键都比较小个～
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: /usr/compat/linux/sys 似乎不需要挂载
<hymnusalae> 那個随便。
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 我不知道啊。。。ap <F3> <Esc>:w<CR>
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 我没有MAP退出。。。。
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: map <F3> <Esc>:w<CR>
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 我F1是帮助，F2是TREEVIEW，F3是保存。。。
<Yucoscn> lemonhall:  这是个不错的主意呢 呵呵～～
<Yucoscn> lemonhall: 我要试试的 呵呵 ～开 urxvt去
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: urxvt好用么？我正在寻找一款更给力的终端。。。
<Yucoscn> lemonhall: 我是tilda 常驻用热键调出因为可以透明好看一些 ～然后按下 Win+X 启动urxvt
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 唔。。。。
<ralfsun> ubuntu下笔记本热的厉害
<ralfsun> 怎么办
<ralfsun> windows下就没事
<Yucoscn> ralfsun:  唔 我热量还好 ～～风扇总不停啊
<hymnusalae> ralfsun, 試試把特效關了吧。
<ralfsun> 额……就没开特效
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 唔。。。tilda这东西怎么用啊。。。怎么每点击一次就多出来一个终端，我想修改第一个终端的设置怎么弄?
<Yucoscn> lemonhall:  点击？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 在？
<drovencrazy> 据说gnome升级到了3.0？
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 就是附件里多出来一个tilda啊
<MaskRay> ralfsun: 禁用几个 core？
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: GNOME菜单里。。。
<Yucoscn> lemonhall: 哦 这个 Tilda只要 开一个就可以了 ～它可以设置用热键 比如我是 F1 来唤入唤出
<xiangfu_> 我在参加 ： http://mozilla.com.cn/event/24-drumbeat-cn/
<lemonhall> Yucoscn: 是啊，怎么设置这第一个TILDA呢？
<Yucoscn> lemonhall: 右击终端 ～Preferences
<xiangfu_> 为什么所有的大学都不提供免费的无线上网服务  ：（
<drovencrazy> xiangfu_, 这句话不对
<xiangfu_> 我现在在的地方没有：（
<xiangfu_> http://mozilla.com.cn/event/24-drumbeat-cn/
<drovencrazy> xiangfu_, 那你也不能说都没有
<xiangfu_> drovencrazy: sorry.
<drovencrazy> xiangfu_, 国内也有几个大学有的 不过可以忽略 国外免费wlan是标配
<xiangfu_> drovencrazy: :)
<drovencrazy> gnome3 好漂亮
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 在
<lemonhall> ????
<lemonhall> Yu???
<xiangfu_> 有人在北京，会参加这个活动吗： http://mozilla.com.cn/event/24-drumbeat-cn/
<lemonhall> 这个东西真好用。。。
 * lemonhall tilda这个东西好用。。。
<roylez_> drovencrazy: 省省吧，澳大利亚昆士兰大学，每个学生一个月限制流量400M
<xiangfu_> roylez_: better then 0 :)
<drovencrazy> roylez, 总比交了25块一个月没有的上好
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/144529
<roylez_> iGoogle: 挫
<drovencrazy> 我们学校的wlan是从浏览器验证的 而且只能用IE 7，8
<iGoogle> nnnd 输入错误
<soiamso> drovencrazy: firefox 不行？
<^k^> 新⇨ Debian发行版 • linux xorg的效率是不是不如windows高？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322517&p=2244207#p2244207 当移动图形时，xorg的cpu占用率非常高，windows上很少见 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiaym — 2011-03-23 20:47
<drovencrazy> soiamso,不行 具体验证机制我也不太懂 只知道不稳定
<roylez_> drovencrazy: ff伪装下
<soiamso> roylez_: 你说的是面对外国留学生的吧，不如买个3Gmodem 上网
<iGoogle> asp也伪装
<drovencrazy> roylez, 没用
<lemonhall> 唔。。。。。。
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 只要登录页面关闭就不能上网？
<roylez_> soiamso: 所有的学生都一样，澳大利亚上网算流量的
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 对  这个你懂？
<soiamso> roylez_: 3G手机？
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 求指教
<soiamso> drovencrazy: activex ?
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 不是
<soiamso> drovencrazy: js ?
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 没装控件 估计是js
<soiamso> roylez_: au 的手机上网包月吗？
<roylez_> soiamso: 可以包月，贵。我那时候用的储值卡
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 也就是firefox 能用，但是不稳定？
<drovencrazy> soiamso, FF根本不能用 缺控件
<drovencrazy> soiamso, IETAB也不行
<iGoogle> nnnd 挂2个nick的家伙
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 要控件？需要什么控件？
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 记不清了  给我个我现在装个IE tab试试
<soiamso> drovencrazy: 为什么要装ie tab ? 你不是在linux下的吗？
<drovencrazy> 因为登录页面就是IE only的
<iGoogle> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<drovencrazy> soiamso, 我换网卡 估计要掉线了
<cfy> xiangfu_: 我们学校的图书馆提供免费的上网服务.不过,很鸡肋.首先基本没电源.而且得是win...
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 能問下嗎？你經歷的Haskell中文問題的麻煩都是因為這個嗎：http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/summer-of-code/ticket/1595？
<cfy> xiangfu_: 考虑到学费,啥免费都是浮云....
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> cfy: 免费的啥，你会考虑
<soiamso> hymnusalae: pls re send the url
<iGoogle> gf?
<hymnusalae> soiamso, http://hackage.haskell.org/trac/summer-of-code/ticket/1595
<^k^> ⇪ title: #1595 (Convert the text package to use UTF-8 internally) – Haskell.org Google Summer of Code
<iGoogle> soiamso: 你个洋鬼子
<hymnusalae> 可能是最後那個問號。
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 呃……這位也是抓住機會就吐槽的那種嗎？
<iGoogle> 目前无聊中
<cfy> iGoogle: ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 那学习emacs
<iGoogle> 抓谁扯谁
<iGoogle> 那不如打仗去
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 打仗？
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 和誰？
<iGoogle> 老卡
<cfy> iGoogle: 又打仗.....
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 有事情早说。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呃，打仗不會是那個感情格鬥吧？
<iGoogle> cfy: 说点有趣的
<iGoogle> hymnusalae: 好文雅的啊。你还不适应本irc嘛
<night> 我的无线网卡驱动还是装不上哇
<night> 哭四了
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 不是这个，中文问题有很多，我遇到两个的是 ， 一个是 haskline 默认每个字符的宽度都为 1 。 另外一个是 ghc 编译出来的东东，依赖 unicode 库（具体不记得名字，是系统里面的库），而且这个库竟然不能静态连接。
<night> 谁能告诉我怎么办阿
<cfy> iGoogle: lisp好玩
<hymnusalae> iGoogle, 呃，我一慣作風，不敢說資輩什麼的，不過2年還不習慣我也太250了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 去 #ubuntu-cn-ot去听bot讲故事.....
<iGoogle> night: ndiswrapper
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃。這樣。那個 unicode 庫不能靜態連接和這個說的不是一樣的呀……
<iGoogle> cfy: 那穷极无聊的事情
<cfy> iGoogle: 那复习模电?
<night>  ndiswrapper是什么了阿
<iGoogle> cfy: 祝福你。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不用复习.....我要复习电路分析..
<iGoogle> night: rp好的，不要自己安装驱动。不好的。多搜索
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 不是一样的吧，那个bug 早在6.12出来的时候就有人报了。如果你在自己的电脑上静态连接一个执行文件，放到busybox 上就会报错。
<kkyeer> soiamso, 我是crazy
<night> 唉，买了一款老的无线网卡结果还是不能用，太日了
<kkyeer> soiamso, 我们学校是cams验证
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 哦。這樣。我只是看看，如果一樣的話，我想不自量力一次
<myke2> MaskRay: 方格消除那题你做过么
<iGoogle> sudo lshw -class network night
<lemonhall> 爽爽爽，原来VIM也可以很完美得解决打开GB2312文件的问题啊
<debianer> 我突然发现，现在已经掌握了股市的精髓
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<lemonhall> debianer: 恭喜恭喜
<night> iGoogle, 那个命令是什么意思
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 你不如去修修，haskeline 吧，win下的问题还没有完全修好，ghci 只能单行中文是正常的。
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。这么小心。
<iGoogle> 看信息的
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 我最近当业务猿了，没什么时间
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 這樣。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 業務猿……
<myke2> MaskRay: http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/110937254.html
<myke2> MaskRay: 传说中lrj那本书上的题目, 我没有那书
<ugoubuntu> 求指点：nnoremap <silent><leader>ff :call g:Jsbeautify()<CR> 这个VIM指令怎么用？
<roylez_> iGoogle: 如何阿
<night> 查看到了
<MaskRay> myke2: 状态很神奇。。。
<iGoogle> roylez: 啥事情啊
<night> 我的网卡的信息有了
<roylez_> iGoogle: lc
<night> 但是不会安装驱动阿
<night> 我郁闷
<ugoubuntu> 主要不明不nnoremap 是命令:nn么？ <CR>是照着输入么？
<iGoogle> roylez: 不就是贴点信息给别人嘛。方便写。字符的
<roylez_> ugoubuntu: cr就是回车
<roylez_> iGoogle: 不说了，打游戏
<iGoogle> 拉
<debianer> MaskRay: 我用reiv给我的做图工具一直分析，现在终于有发现了！！！
<debianer> MaskRay: 我基本上能保证80%以上的准确率了！
<iGoogle> roylez: 来教育下这股市小白。
<ugoubuntu> roylez_: 哦，那么是不是应该这样写:  :nn <silent><leader>ff :call g:Jsbeautify()   ?
<iGoogle> ugoubuntu: 直接复制。全部
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 建议看看 o'sulliven 最近开发的Text 包，好像一直在改进
<MaskRay> debianer: 什么意思？
<ugoubuntu> iGoogle 复制了在哪里输入？ 冒号后面么？
<soiamso> debianer:  你改名字了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个问题的本质看不清楚
<iGoogle> debianer:  roylez是世界炒股比赛第3名。去学学
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 好的。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 我明白了。
<iGoogle> ugoubuntu: 包括<CR>
<MaskRay> myke2: 你最近研究的都是那些状态设计非常神奇的动态规划啊。。
<ugoubuntu> iGoogle: 哦，好的，太感谢了。
<MaskRay> debianer: 什么工具？
<iGoogle> 真打仗去了。 cfy 无聊的
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 但是那个不涉及中文问题的，还是修 haskeline 吧，你用 darcs , pull 一份出来改就可以了，不懂可以跟维护者交流，甚至是darcs 的使用问题。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, darcs 的使用問題……
<myke2> MaskRay: 你觉得WC论文, 会说"普通"的dp么?
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 最好用darcs 我用其他方法，半年才有回复...
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嗯。
<lei> 请问如何设置emacs的光标颜色啊,我设置了用emacs --daemon启动就成黑色的了
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 你可以订阅一下 planet haskell , 里面除了那个 Yang 的文章比较难懂外，还是可以了解一下最近的热点的。
<MaskRay> lei: (set-cursor-color "green")
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 好的。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 感謝。
<chenwen> bei ju
<chenwen> wode  shurufa  tiaobuchu lai le
<soiamso> hymnusalae: CS 学生？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, no
 * myke2 应该有点自己的想法
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 今年能閑一些，所以想學習學習
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 自学成高手是很难的，只能跟老外多交流
<MaskRay> myke2: 你想法很多了。。我都是看题解的
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嗯。
<robin19890305>  
<robin19890305>  
<robin19890305>  
<robin19890305>  
<robin19890305>  
<robin19890305>  
<^k^> robin19890305: .. ..
<soiamso> hymnusalae: reiv 研究得更深入
<^k^> robin19890305: .. ..
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 好的。
<robin19890305> 55555555555555
 * drovencrazy 这个^k^是robot么？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 其实实战比较重要
<robin19890305> shui  ke  yi  gao  su  wo  zenme  gaod e ?
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 嗯
<hymnusalae> robin19890305, 你連發5行空格，所以被禁
<edison0354> drovencrazy: 是的
<robin19890305> bushi  nage
<robin19890305> wode   zhong wen shuru fa  mei le
<edison0354> happyaron: 我在下gnome3.org上面那个试用
<hymnusalae> robin19890305, Ubuntu嗎?
<robin19890305> dui
<debianer> MaskRay: inkscape的插件，用来做江恩四方、江恩轮中轮的矢量图的
<edison0354> happyaron: app launcher能自建归类文件夹和手动排序不？
<debianer> MaskRay: 没看到reiv了
<debianer> MaskRay: 我想再让他做个江恩正六方形的插件
<hymnusalae> robin19890305, 把 ibus 重新啟動下吧。
<robin19890305> beiju de  shi  minglinghang  yechucuo
<robin19890305> robin@robin:~$ sudo apt-get install ibus
<robin19890305> [sudo] password for robin:
<robin19890305> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<robin19890305> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<debianer> 向中国开源基金会捐1000够不够？有没有人愿意帮忙做？
<hymnusalae> robin19890305, 這個的話我記得有個 dpkg -f 還是什麼不知道，你看看下面有沒有說明。
<soiamso> debianer:  gann ?
<robin19890305> qiangzhi gengxin ?
<hymnusalae> robin19890305, 我不知道，dpkg 我不是太熟，不過有個命令吧，在网上搜搜這個錯誤吧。
<sitaback> zhen ke lian
<robin19890305> o
<lemonhall> debianer: 你怎么还没做完那个六方图
<robin19890305> wozaizhaozhao  kan ba
<lemonhall> debianer: 你这个价钱直接发到猪八戒什么的地方，很轻易估计就做出来了
<sikao_lfs> robin19890305:你刚发的那个错误提示是说有另外程序使用dpkg，请你先把那个装好后。再继续装这个
<myke2> robin19890305: ps -aux | grep dpkg
<microcai> lfs虽然和gentoo都是基于源代码的 但是易用性上其实没有可比性  Gentoo一开始调整好之后，就全自动了 lfs是一辈子手动 		 	 		 		 		 		
<robin19890305> keyile
<robin19890305> sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<robin19890305> jiu  ke yi l
<qzchenwl> 有人知道怎么设置vim的highlight达到类似"<del>....</del>"的效果吗
<ofan> qzchenwl:  :set ft=xml
<ofan> 试试
<qzchenwl> ofan: 额，变成表情了-_-，没显示完整
<ofan> qzchenwl: ...
<qzchenwl> ubuntu自带的这个怎么不让他显示表情阿...
<qzchenwl> 真悲剧
<lemonhall> qzchenwl: 唔。。真不错。。。
<ofan> 出去买点东西吃..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我直接编辑了一个XML文件。还是有后缀好
<lemonhall> ofan: 会变胖的
<qzchenwl> ofan:设置文件类型
<qzchenwl> 那highlight怎么设阿
<ofan> qzchenwl: syntax on
<qzchenwl> ofan:没效果
<qzchenwl> ofan:我指的是删除线的效果
<qzchenwl> html里<del>word</del>显示出来的效果
<lemonhall> let &termencoding=&encoding
<lemonhall> set fileencodings=utf-8,gbk,ucs-bom,cp936
<ofan> qzchenwl: 如果是你定义的格式,就得参考hilight的帮助
<qzchenwl> 下划线的线上移的感觉
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: haskell 有些特殊符号的函数，要搜索很困难，怎么办？
<ofan> highlight
 * lemonhall 问了显示GB2312的东西，真是麻烦
<qzchenwl> ofan:不知道这个是不是自定义
<qzchenwl> 只知道下划线不是自定义
<ofan> qzchenwl: 一般是xml吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Hoogle 或者 Hayoo
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 在那找還不錯。
<ofan> qzchenwl: vim基本都靠文件类型设置高亮
<myke2> ofan: set ft=?
<lemonhall> ofan: 他不是要设置高亮
<ofan> lemonhall: 那要杀
<ofan> 啥
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • robocup 3D的局域网连接问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322529&p=2244315#p2244315 入手Ubuntu后，开始研究robocup 3D,安装了simspark等需要的东西，并可以在同一台机子上挂上机器人。但是要如何实现通过局域网将机器人挂到另一台电脑上呢？哪位高人知道，我是百思不得其解啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 哈123哈 ...
<lemonhall> ofan: 他是想让<del>word</del>，变成。。。word下面有下划线
<qzchenwl> ofan:我是要找到怎么设置成被删除的效果
<qzchenwl> 不是下划线
<qzchenwl> 是删除线的效果
<lemonhall> qzchenwl: 一个意思。。。
<ofan> qzchenwl:  :help highlight
<qzchenwl> <del>word</del>在html里显示出来的样子
<lemonhall> qzchenwl: 好像没办法。。。输出成PDF可以。。。
<qzchenwl> ofan:help过了，无果...
<ofan> qzchenwl: 终端下没有删除线
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 好的，谢谢
<qzchenwl> ofan:gnome-terminal就可以阿
<lemonhall> qzchenwl: +1
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我記得有一個可以用類型找，也可能兩個都能。
<lemonhall> qzchenwl: 哪里有删除线的例子？
<qzchenwl> lemonhall:我只有下划线的例子
<ofan> qzchenwl: 我的没有
<qzchenwl> 这里能发图片嘛
<qzchenwl> 吗
<hymnusalae> qzchenwl, 不能。
<hymnusalae> qzchenwl, 看話題。
<qzchenwl> 好，我贴图
<qzchenwl> empathy真蛋疼阿
<qzchenwl> 话题都不能完整显示
<hymnusalae> qzchenwl, 圖在 imagebin.org
<ofan> qzchenwl: help hightlight里都有
<ofan> qzchenwl: :help highlight-args
<qzchenwl> http://imagebin.org/144538
<ofan> 下面有所有终端支持的参数
<qzchenwl> ofan:谢谢，我再看看
<Guest57577> test
<pocoyo> Guest57577: 什么叫屈辱，一个国家被杀死这么多人，连个像样的统计都懒得做，这叫屈辱；一个国家能将政府的罪责和三千万人命推脱为自然灾害，这叫屈辱；一个国家有着荒唐到让人无法理解的十年动乱，如今却没有人为此负责，没有人敢公正的评价历史，这叫屈辱；一个国家用坦克碾碎民主的呼声，把枪口对准几千个大学生，这叫屈辱；一ä
<cfy> test
<myke2> test
<pocoyo> myke2: 秋色虽然转瞬即逝,却是那么的迷人。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> 绿色也不错
<ofan> 貌似就是没有删除线
<lemonhall> qzchenwl: 貌似没有，我也看了。。只有UNDERLINE的
<ofan> 只有下划线和下部的波浪线
<ofan> 还有就是粗斜体颜色之类..
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: learnyouahaskell 的最后一章定义了 x -: f = f x，这东西有没有标准的名称
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay: emacs elisp速度咋样?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃 f=fx?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我看錯了。
 * lemonhall 这张图片太重口了！！！http://www.douban.com/online/10773676/photo/908418820/
 * lemonhall 慎入！！！
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 就是 ($) 交换两个参数
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 就是 flip ($)，有没有什么比较通用的叫法
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不知道。
<hymnusalae> 有誰在用 Gnome3 嗎？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 用 Gnome 3 呢嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd 里用 gnome 3？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，我還沒有。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對了，除了 aMule easyMule 和 mlDonkey 還有其它的 ed2k 的客戶端嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不会用 ed2k
<myke2> MaskRay: 上Firefox 4了么
<MaskRay> myke2: 两个 gentoo 再用
<kenifanying> myke2,用了下，还行，就是默认界面还差点……
<MaskRay> myke2: 两个 gentoo 在用
<MaskRay> kenifanying: 还没发现什么显著差异
<myke2> MaskRay: kenifanying 我用pentadactyl, 感受不到什么界面
<kenifanying> MaskRay,觉得还是chrome的界面好看点，主要可能是我习惯了chrome的图标风格了吧
 * microcai gentoo 拥有最高水平的用户 ....
<kenifanying> 诶，有没人用过chm2pdf？
 * microcai 所以 gentoo 没有很多白痴问题。因为白痴不会用gentoo
<myke2> kenifanying: 不好, 还不如把chm直接打开
<myke2> microcai: 我经常问白痴问题
<kenifanying> myke2,我还没转成功过
<^k^> 新⇨ Python/Php/Perl • 迷津，绝对迷津，我那个抓狂啊！求指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322534&p=2244349#p2244349 新浪微博提供了Python语言的API，而我用c写的函数调用一个py的模块企图授权，但总是错误。而看起来PIN码是正确的传递过去了，但总是不行。 而用另一个py的文件来调用这个收权用的模块就可以。 我也做了很多 ...
<myke2> kenifanying: 应该不太能转成功, 不如直接解压
<kenifanying> myke2，看chm文件很不爽就是了……也只好将就了
<palidium> 在Linux下有QQ没
<myke2> kenifanying: 解压然后Firefox打开
<myke2> palidium: 跨平台webqq
<kenifanying> myke2,貌似不能解压的呀？又不是压缩文件
<myke2> kenifanying: 可以
<kenifanying> myke2,咋做？gzip?
<myke2> kenifanying: chmlib
<Alanwong> 前几天升级后发现konsole就没有颜色了，ls也没颜色，谁知道怎回事
<myke2> kenifanying: extract_chmLib
<kenifanying> myke2,好的，试试……
<lemonhall> microcai: 我是白痴我自豪。。。
<kenifanying> myke2,Thanks
<kenifanying> myke2,不过还不如不解压看其实……
<sitaback> ff4
<myke2> MaskRay: 发现空心长方体这题并不容易http://hi.baidu.com/00gfzs/blog/item/04fb6ffb63a450d6b58f3189.html
<MaskRay> myke2: x 作为排序关键字，y 作为线段树关键字，z 是值？
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何排序是一个问题, 排反了似乎做不除
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有修改等等, 细节比较多, 反正不太容易.
<myke2> MaskRay: Joseph问题能不能做到O(n)? 或者不用平衡树做到O(nlogn)?
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<MaskRay> myke2: 你指的是求最后的答案？
<lifeng> Joseph环有常数算法，具体数学的第三节
<regnif> 请问有人在么？
<regnif> firefox里面的ubuntu扩展包干什么用的？刚刚因为它崩溃了，想删了。
<regnif> hello？
<pityonline> 请问一下，ubuntu 里的 gettext 能翻译单词吗？
<pityonline> regnif: 第一次崩溃吗？
<regnif> 崩溃了三次
<regnif> 把标签都关了又没事了。
<regnif> 那个扩展包是干吗的？
<pityonline> regnif: 我也不知道它是做什么用的，有禁用的按钮吧？
<regnif> 有
<pityonline> regnif: 先禁用了唄，用一段时间观察一下，没问题就禁用着就好了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 自从 gebjgd 工作后，这里好冷清啊……
<knownbad> 没啊，
<knownbad> 我还是天天在这儿放屁，只你看不见而已
<knownbad> 天天查看老婆的移民申请进度，就是没变动
<knownbad> gebjgd 可能把他德国香肠买给女同事了。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没看见……开学了的原因吧
<knownbad> 他开什么学啊？
<knownbad> 不是只有他老婆在上学吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我开学了，没看到你在这的 poopp
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> nnd.
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/75929959jw6dfidzhqsbwg.gif
<knownbad> gebjgd 似乎近来才忙的。
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<knownbad> 肯定是个nazi.
<knownbad>  但猫也爱玩呢。
<knownbad> 妈的美国大兵又闯祸了。  http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/21/us-army-kill-team-afghanistan-posed-pictures-murdered-civilians
<knownbad> 这会害死其他人的。
<alvin_rxg> ehhhhh
<alvin_rxg> 或许他们是以这种方式来寻求尽早回国吧？……
<knownbad> 我以前在后备役时就很讨厌这种事。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<knownbad> 这是变态加害死人。
<knownbad> 我在美国海军服过后备役。
<alvin_rxg> 我都不知道服兵役是咋样的……
<knownbad> 美国是志愿役制度，有正规军加上后备。
<alvin_rxg> 中国也是 志愿，具体内容我不清楚
<knownbad> 后备役只要没个月去训练一个周末。  但征召时和正规军同等。
<alvin_rxg> 我只了解部分人服兵役只是为了之后的福利，服完兵役，在很多方面都有相应的福利的
<alvin_rxg> 哦，有点像国内以前的民兵，现在我不清楚
<knownbad> 是没错，但得撑的过20年。  要不因公受伤。
<alvin_rxg> 后备役要20年？……
<microcai> 好男不当兵
<microcai> 当兵是傻帽
<alvin_rxg> 那几个家伙还不是都当兵的
<alvin_rxg> 用女人的尿液……还是怀孕了的女人的尿液……
<alvin_rxg> ok，得准备晚餐了
<microcai> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=641375#c18 哈哈，我修复了一个 bug
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 641375 in general "Can't "restart" machine" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<knownbad> 倒也不是，但退休得20年。
<knownbad> 才有退休金拿啊。
<knownbad> 我只当了六年。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 说了尿液再去煮饭？
<knownbad> 肯定是德国口味。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: .. =.=  《好男不当兵》里边的一个镜头
<knownbad> 美国兵不难当但去那里当兵都一样。
<knownbad> 台湾也一样。
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<knownbad> 只文化不同而已。  但台湾算是美式系统的。
<knownbad> 对了听说国内手机开始监听了？
<alvin_rxg> 我也“听说”了
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 一起废话？
<alvin_rxg> ？
<alvin_rxg> 什么一起废话？
<knownbad> 也不知道就是了。
<alvin_rxg> 知道这个消息，但没有得到证实
<knownbad> 原本想拿老婆做实验的。
<alvin_rxg> ……
<alvin_rxg> 那你女人出不来了
<alvin_rxg> 或者说顺利出来了就回不去了
<knownbad> 就多说几句“抗争”。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<knownbad> 哦，不是正好相反吗？  他们不要她了？
<alvin_rxg> “都在床上了，你就别»抗争«了”
<knownbad> 可能会不去了而已
<alvin_rxg> 政治难民
<knownbad> 流放吧？
<alvin_rxg> 类似
<knownbad> 以前台湾搞民主也是这样
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<knownbad> 台湾初期没这么民主的。
<knownbad> 有些人就被流放了。
<alvin_rxg> 哦……那都上世纪中后期吧，我都还没出生……
<knownbad> nnd 又来了
<alvin_rxg> 呃？
<knownbad> 装嫰，哼哼
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 我晚三年就是 90后
 * microcai LFS 的时候，似乎会被安装压根不知道的软件。  DejaGNU 就是一个
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 有依赖说明的吧？
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷，真希望 firefox 4's app tab 快捷键和普通 tab 快捷键不一样……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  LFS 的定制性 =  0
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  LFS 基本就只能安装手册一步一步做
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 呃……这不就是它的目的
<^k^>  06:20
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-24
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<NoIE> 我和我妈妈同时使用门，结果我妈妈的门一切正常，我的经常出问题。
<NoIE> 这和我使用64位系统有关吗？
<OT_iux> @@? 门?
<NoIE> 门。
<OT_iux> Linux下能用那个啥门？
<NoIE> 那个最有名的，自由门。
<OT_iux> 那货……能在Linux下用么？
<NoIE> 能在 wine 下用。
<OT_iux> wine下开了这玩意以后，我开Chromium能通过它代理？
<OT_iux> 不会还需要wine个IE吧！？
<NoIE> 不会，
<NoIE> 不过我喜欢 wine+自由门+AutoProxy+Firefox.
<OT_iux> 你提到的这个firefox是原生的还是wine的
<NoIE> Linux 的 Firefox。
<OT_iux> 那Autoproxy怎么定到wine的门上？
<NoIE> 127.0.0.1：8580
<OT_iux> 酱紫啊……
<OT_iux> 那Chromium估计也可以这样干……
<OT_iux> 我内网，需要给路由打开8580端口么
<NoIE> 我用的也是路由器，不需要。
<OT_iux> good……改天试试。不过这货本身有内置过滤，有些网址似乎也没法访问来着
 * OT_iux puff试试
<NoIE> 呵呵，这个我不清楚。
<hceasy> 手机没流量了，谁帮忙下个手机软件压缩下然后发到我邮箱里？
<hceasy> 或者直接传过来也行
<hceasy> resco_file_explorer
<hceasy> ppc上的文件管理器
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> help
<hceasy> resco_file_explorer
<hceasy> #ubuntu-cn
<hceasy> 谁能帮忙下载一个PPC上的文件管理器？
<NoIE> hceasy: 给个地址，谢谢。
<hceasy> ~~~^_^~~~只知道名字吗手机没流量了不敢上网…
<hceasy> resco_file_explorer
<hceasy> 能压缩的越狠越好
<OT_iux> 我找找
<xiamx> JFS fsck 挺慢的..
<OT_iux> hceasy:  cab 还是 exe
<hceasy> <OT_iux> pocket pc手机用的 后缀为cab
<hceasy> <OT_iux> irc上可以直接传吗？
<OT_iux> 我用7z压了一下
<OT_iux> 你能接收么
<OT_iux> 看样子是不行= =
<hceasy> 我手机能解压rar
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 可以接受
<OT_iux> 没速度= =
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 我没接
<OT_iux> 为啥不接
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 能压缩成rar或者zip么？
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 其他格式我解压不了
<OT_iux> rar不是也能解压7z么
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 手机上用的rar可能不行
<OT_iux> =。= 好吧，那我装个rar
<OT_iux> 不过rar压的比较大
<OT_iux> 不如7z
<hceasy> <OT_iux> #^_^麻烦你了！
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 多大？
<OT_iux> 好像也只多百来kb
<NoIE> 资源管理器Resco File Explorer v8.10 汉化版- 手机文件管理- Windows ...
<NoIE> 抱歉，最近谷歌的速度有点慢。
<xiamx> 这是什么手机？
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 无法保存…
 * OT_iux 表示DCC不给力已经很久了
<hceasy> hclynn@gmail
<NoIE> hceasy: hceasy你的手机是什么操作系统？
<hceasy> <NoIE> 呵呵 wm
<Aimerl> WM好用不？
<hceasy> <Aimerl> 那得看你什么用处了
<hceasy> <OT_iux> 发送了没有？
<Aimerl> hceasy:就平常用么，看看方便程度喽
<hceasy> <Aimerl> 当普通电话用？
<Aimerl> hceasy：上网啊，听音乐啊，上FB和TWITTER啊，还有游戏啊，电影之类的
<xiamx> wm7?
<hceasy> <xiamx> 6.1
<NoIE> hceasy: 发出去了。1.4M。
<hceasy> <NoIE> ⊙⊙?没压缩？
<NoIE> 不过，你现在还能用 gmail 收信吗？
<hceasy> <NoIE> 不敢轻易上
<NoIE> hceasy: 本来就是 cab 格式的，不好再压缩吧？
<Aimerl> NoIE，gmail不能用了吗？？
<hceasy> <NoIE> 流量就剩200k了
<hceasy> <Aimerl> 那你还是找安卓的系统吧，wm的软件不是太丰富，
<Aimerl> hceasy，现在是安桌的系统，就想问问，不知道WM7是不是会变得好用一点
<hceasy> <Aimerl> 别抱太大希望…
<xiamx> 还是去iOS吧，应用丰富，质量好
<hceasy> <Aimerl> 感觉跟win7一样臃肿
<xiamx> Blackberry也是蛮不错的
<Aimerl> xiamx，IOS不好用，就玩的东西多，
<robin> 有做嵌入式的朋友吗？
<hceasy> 先下了…多谢各位
<Aimerl> roylez：搞嵌入的估计还在睡觉
<robin19890305> 汗///。。。我咋起来了呢
<iGoogle> Aimerl: 是有钱挣，才玩的多。
<xiamx> 总觉得 Linux+Android比较顺畅点
<hceasy> <xiamx> linux跟安卓…有区别？
<robin19890305> 解释下  为啥搞嵌入式的还在睡觉阿？
<iGoogle> hceasy: ..
<robin19890305> 没听明白
<iGoogle> 熬夜吧。估计是
<xiamx> hceasy, 不知道为什么会问这样的问题，不过现在就这俩在一起比较和谐
<robin19890305> 汗。。。。
<hceasy> <iGoogle> 安卓不就是linux的一个分支吗
<robin19890305> 为啥要熬夜？
<iGoogle> 正常上班的，哪里叫搞开发的。。
<robin19890305> 程序员才熬夜
<iGoogle> hceasy: @@
<iGoogle> 程序员算啥。和搞硬件的比。。。
<robin19890305> 晕。。。
<xiamx> 高硬件的都怎么？
<robin19890305> 搞 硬件的很牛吗？
<hceasy> <iGoogle> 一直认为安卓就是基于linux开发的
<robin19890305> 我就是搞硬件的，
<robin19890305> 不过我喜欢软件。
<robin19890305> 硬件的东西  不深入 就没前途
<iGoogle> 那你不能算搞硬件的。估计就是皮毛应用
<robin19890305> 深入的华话 没条件
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> @@
<hceasy> <iGoogle> …
<robin19890305> 芯片开发   有几家公司能做？
<iGoogle> 不能熬夜的，是算没条件。 :D
<robin19890305> 国产芯片始终不行
<robin19890305> 熬夜不算什么
<robin19890305> 工艺不行
<robin19890305> 东西设计出来  但是做不出来
<robin19890305> 还是没用
<iGoogle> 芯片开发，那说太深了。中国等于没这行业
<iGoogle> 军工企业，以前只能集成74系列。唉。
<iGoogle> 落后太多
<robin19890305> 那哪是什么集成阿  抄袭。。。
<iGoogle> 集成，只是说工艺水平
<iGoogle> 没这工艺，谈啥芯片开发
<iGoogle> 烂斗篷
<iGoogle> 有人说你的软件，内存泄漏
<ofan> http://www.quora.com/Linux/What-are-some-time-saving-tips-that-every-Linux-user-should-know
<lerosua> iGoogle: 谁
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux: What are some time-saving tips that every Linux user should know? - Quora
<iGoogle> 论坛
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • [2011.03.23]grub4dos最新说明文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322566&p=2244513#p2244513 本文档摘自:http://bbs.znpc.net/viewthread.php?tid=5587仅稍作修改。 感谢zw2312914提供 原版是中英文对照的版本，这里已经经过删改。 需要看原版的可以从上面的贴子下载. 一些旧的网址已经删除,只保留目前保持更新的. 注:本文仅供 ...
<iGoogle> 还有，昨天老子打仗。你瞎call。害我退出。
<iGoogle> 气死我了
<lerosua> iGoogle:  没有吧，我call成功了？
<iGoogle> @@
<iGoogle> 游戏都弹回窗口了。鼠标出不来。
<lerosua> iGoogle: 不可能吧，我都没看到你上线
<lerosua> iGoogle: 每次都call不成功。
<iGoogle> 。。这人。。
 * NoIE 弱弱的问一下，IBM 的那个办公软件叫什么名字？现在我需要
<LemonHall> NoIE: 莲花
<iGoogle> ..
 * NoIE 编辑一个 word 文档，但是我不想安装 ms word 。
<NoIE> LemonHall: 还是莲花吗？谢谢。
<LemonHall> NoIE: Google Docs
<iGoogle> 那软件更大
<iGoogle> lotus
<LemonHall> NoIE: 改了名字，但是也能搜索出来
<ritchie_chang> test my nick
<NoIE> Google 就先不用了，这几天自由门好象不是很稳定。
<LemonHall> NoIE: 7.09高级版？
<LemonHall> NoIE: 要不我给你发一个？
<NoIE> LemonHall: 是的，
<NoIE> 好的，我怎么发过去？
<NoIE> 另：可以使用 Skype 获得。
<NoIE> LemonHall: 7.09专业版。
<LemonHall> NoIE: 高级版不能使用WINE。。只能在WIN下用
<NoIE> LemonHall: 哦。。。我这里是 专业版。
<LemonHall> NoIE: 随意吧。。还有一个叫ZOHO WRITER的东西，你可以试试
<LemonHall> NoIE: 那个比DOCS还给力
<NoIE> zoh。。。那个是什么？在线的文字处理吗？
<NoIE> LemonHall: 我试试。
<LemonHall> NoIE: 唔。。。。也需要翻墙
<NoIE> LemonHall: 那先不用了。
<NoIE> 对了，我在 ibm 下搜索出了一堆 lotus ，我不知道简单的文字处理应该用哪个？
<LemonHall> NoIE: 只看的话就用WORD VIEWER吧
<NoIE> LemonHall: 不是看，是要编辑。
<NoIE> LemonHall: 我经常用 word viewer ，的确很方便。
<wenjie203> 火狐的代理插件怎么用
 * NoIE 失陪一下。
<ritchie_chang> 请问，怎样更改频道呢？
<NoIE> wenjie203: 待会儿再聊。
<missing> ritchie_chang: 啥irc客户端?
<NoIE> ritchie_chang: /join #频道名称。
<ritchie_chang> pidgin
<LemonHall> NoIE: 劝你还是别用了。。。我貌似用过，兼容性还不容WPS打开WORD文档
<ritchie_chang> 如果是在firefox呢？
<ritchie_chang> 在选择频道的时候怎么选择别的频道呢？
<missing> ritchie_chang: ....不知道...看看菜单吧,应该有加入房间的菜单那个房间就是频道
<wenjie203> IBUS打不开 怎么弄的
<ritchie_chang> 在哪里可以看都有那些频道？
<ritchie_chang> ubuntu #http://imagebin.org
<ritchie_chang> 有朋友熟悉TPM吗？
<user8888> hi
<user8888> 各位早上好啊～～
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍡ 
<wenjie203> hi
<user8888> 请教问题：fgetwc，这个和fgetc的区别在哪里？
<duhastmich>  微软也有在线版office的
<ritchie_chang> bs ee
<ritchie_chang> bs ee
<robin19890305> 我是菜鸟  遇到一般的软件问题  我都是remove  然后reinstall
<user8888> 没有编程的兄弟吗？\fs21
<robin19890305> 嘿嘿  比较笨
<lifeng> user8888: google 宽字符
<user8888> 喂～～～，编程的兄弟们，帮忙啦
<user8888> lifeng: google过了，有些不明了，所以请帮忙
<user8888> 要明确指定写入到宽字节版本，要怎么能？
 * LemonHall 我们都不懂，有关于宽字符和UTF-8,GB2312这类问题。。。真是太复杂了。。。。
<ritchie_chang> 有人熟悉tpm吗？
<user8888> fputws，和fgetwc
<user8888> 弄不太明白
<user8888> 情况比较复杂
 * LemonHall TPM是什么，这种缩写尽力别写太多。。。意义不明
<ritchie_chang> Trust Platform Modual
<ritchie_chang>  ***LemonHall,Trust Platform Modual
<ritchie_chang> ***LemonHall，可信计算方面的
<s_cd> 谁给介绍个桌面维基软件？
<LemonHall> ritchie_chang: 太专业了，属于硬件级别的了。。不懂不懂。。。。
<user8888> moinmoinwiki
<user8888> s_cd: 据说不错
<s_cd> user8888: 是在win下的
<user8888> s_cd: 夸平台
<s_cd> user8888: 好我试下
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 悲剧问题，为什么我的vim的libcall()无法工作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322571&p=2244550#p2244550 编译是肯定有这个功能的 Code: :echo libcall("libc.so", "getenv", "HOME") dlerror = "/usr/lib/libc.so: 无效的 ELF 头" E364: 调用函数库 "getenv()" 失败 诡异，google了一下，发现只有这个能用 Code: :echo libcall("/lib/libc.so.6", "getenv", "HOME")  ...
<yaoms>  /topic
<nsdy> 兄弟们 这句话应该怎么翻译？？？？  Extensible plugin framework for Web publishing and slideshow transitions.
<nsdy> 帮我看看那个合适
<nsdy> 用于网络发布的可扩展插件框架及幻灯片过渡
<nsdy> 可扩展的 web 发布和幻灯片过滤框架
<yaoms> 可扩展的 web 发布和幻灯片转换框架
<yaoms> 我觉得这样合适
<yaoms> 用于 web 发布和幻灯片转换的可扩展插件框架
<yaoms> 或者这个
<nsdy> 就是这两个举棋不定阿
<yaoms> 什么软件阿？
<nsdy> shotwell 0.9
<yaoms> 根据软件功能推
<yaoms> 是个图片管理工具哦
<nsdy> 恩 觉得 用于 web 发布和幻灯片转换的可扩展插件框架 合适 嘿嘿
<nsdy> 谢了兄弟
<yaoms>  :)
<LemonHall> 可以使用插件来扩展，使得软件具有向WEB发布以及幻灯片功能
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd 的 www/firefox 挺新的，也升级到 4 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 常用軟件他們更新很快的說。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 但 editors/emacs 还没到 23.3
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 他們用vi吧?
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這東西真說不清。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: xorg-server 还是 1.7.7
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, Xorg 的話一般更新都不快吧。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 還有 FreeBSD 也沒有什麼 KMS 呀什麼的，更新 Xorg 肯定要修改一些東西。
<Oicebot> TIPS: RT @happyaron: 那天我不爽就在ppa里编译了一遍ffmpeg+mplayer+smplayer，没想到这都能弄科技创新大赛。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 这样 hal 这类东西只能一直留着了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 请教下ie4linux 部分花屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322583&p=2244654#p2244654 装ie4linux 后 用ie 经常出现 部分花屏 然后全选后 又变正常 请问是显卡配置方面的问题嘛 我用eclipse 的时候 偶尔用滚动条 拖动也会出现花屏 用ctrl+a全选文档 然后取消 又正常了 统计信息: 发表于 由 ma307273659 — 2011-03-24 11:54
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 你用什么 theme？
<leaveboy> 奶奶的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我不用 Theme ……
<MaskRay> iGome: ...
<leaveboy> 昨天问的问题今天还没解决
<leaveboy> lua
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 話說你是說我用 KDE 的 Theme 還是 Firefox？
 * leaveboy lua 中怎么设置显示字体
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av73070/
<hymnusalae> edison0354, bilibili 又好了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 早就好了啊
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: firefox 的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 不用
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我在玩老鼠呢。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 小圆脸……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 小老鼠呀！首頁上前兩天喲。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不知道
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我不玩bilibili的游戏的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 找下就知道的。
<ofan> edison0354: 还有没有好看的
<edison0354> ofan: ……
 * MaskRay 在找一个能设置 tab 颜色的和 firefox 4 兼容的扩展
<edison0354> ofan: 你咋忽然冒出来了……
<ofan> edison0354: 看连接了...
 * edison0354 chromium表示没有扩展兼容性的问题
<happyaron> chromium表示扩展就是一堆html
<ofan> 还有js
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 表示 chromium 在不上网的時候沒有事就上傳內容。
<happyaron> 然后广告是用遮盖法屏蔽的，这个不喜欢。。
 * edison0354 ……………………………………
<ofan> hymnusalae: 是自动同步吧?
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我不知道。
<hymnusalae> ofan, 話說你是不是不知道什麼叫釣魚？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 知道
<hymnusalae> ofan, 所以，就不要太認真了～～～
<MaskRay> happyaron: 能设置 tab 颜色的扩展？
<ofan> hymnusalae: 认真.. 是一种美德...
<Kandu> 就像 ie8 那樣的。不同 tab 組不同顏色？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 遮盖法已经比 Konqueror KHTML 那個直接顯示出來上面再顯示一個裝樣子的“Load Plugin”要强的多了。
<edison0354> ofan: 猪中翅你看了没？还有那个神弹幕的出师表
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 至于 Konqueror Webkit，哼哼，屏蔽是什麼……
<ofan> edison0354: 出师表看了..
<happyaron> MaskRay: 啊？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那個老馮讀的那個？
<edison0354> ofan: 那看猪中翅去
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 有个神弹幕版
<happyaron> hymnusalae: konqueror那个就不要比了
<ofan> edison0354: 给个链接
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我用 Tree Style Tab，又用了个主题，tab 前景背景颜色相差很小
<edison0354> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av65106/
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我 Google 出了這個：https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/colorfultabs/
<kenifanying> firefox还是没把菜单栏给默认去掉，还有标题栏……
<edison0354> ofan: hymnusalae: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72514/
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 3.6 能用这个的，4 就悲剧了。。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 注意到了。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 催作者改吧
<robin19890305> 哈哈
<robin19890305> 大家吃过饭了没
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你說的神彈幕就這個：http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72514/？
<robin19890305> 公司的饭真不好吃
<hymnusalae> robin19890305, 有的吃就不錯了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 已经很神了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你看完没
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我都會背了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我说这个弹幕视频你看完没
<ofan> edison0354: 聊qq这个 也看过了...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。就那。
<roylez> MaskRay: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/colorfultabs/
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: happyaron: 我 tab 很多的，放在左边显示是比较好的方法，如果能在顶部多行显示的话也可以考虑
<roylez> MaskRay: 可以pin
<happyaron> e
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, tab 上不顯示字呢？
<roylez> MaskRay: http://s2.kimag.es/share/14789923.png
<MaskRay> roylez: pin 之后就不能显示标签名字了吧？
<MaskRay> roylez: 或者 pentadactyl 有什么设置的方法
<edison0354> hymnusalae: tab上有favicon就够了
<roylez> MaskRay: pin了还要什么名字阿
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你也是這麼想的呀。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，chromium就是这样的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哈，只有favicon，Chromium的tab上不是也有字嗎？
<nsdy> 现在pidgin和empathy还能够登录qq吗?
<MaskRay> roylez: 能推荐一款和 pentadactyl 配合的黑色主题吗？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，有吗？好久不用了，现在一直是side tab
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不知道，我原來在 Win 下用的 Chrome，不過外觀上應該不會差太多吧。
<roylez> MaskRay: 我用的desert
<MaskRay> roylez: http://code.google.com/p/dactyl/issues/detail?id=239？现在 cmdline 的颜色正常了，tab 还不行
<MaskRay> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?21448.jpg
<roylez> MaskRay: 这个不管tab颜色的
<roylez> MaskRay: 我现在用这个personas
<roylez> http://www.getpersonas.com/en-US/persona/346720
<roylez> MaskRay: 动态的，字会动
<MaskRay> roylez: http://imagebin.org/144645，字粗了点
<roylez> MaskRay: 你都用了些嘛玩意阿，难看
<ofan> edison0354: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av73176/
<MaskRay> roylez: 主席的 firefox 是什么样子的？
<MaskRay> roylez: 影响外观的就 pentadactyl  Tree Style Tab 两个扩展
<MaskRay> roylez: http://kimag.es/view.php?i=85802537.jpg， LavaFox V1-Green 和 desert 配合得不错，就是那个 tab 颜色差异小
<iGoogle> 谁又蛋痛，折腾啥
<MaskRay> roylez: 我错了，应该看 Tree Style Tab 的配置，现在正常了
<MaskRay> iGoogle: 弄 firefox
<lemonhall1> ...........................
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: ..........
<lemonhall1> MaskRay: 你要不要吧FF整成这副奇怪的样子啊
<ofan> chrome换图标了!!!!
<lemonhall1> ofan: 是吗，让我看看
<Kandu> lemonhall1: nick 帶尾巴了
<lemonhall1> Kandu: 唔。。。公司开着CHATZILLA呢。。。没办法
<Kandu> lemonhall1: 那你決定是用 1 做尾巴還是 _ 或者……
<MaskRay> lemonhall1: 不算很奇怪吧
<yinee> hi
<^k^> yinee, 好  ㍥ 
<yinee> hiweed1.0怎么友那么多的解码工具阿？
<NoIE> 1.0？好早。
<yinee> 是阿
<yinee> 现在用ubuntu都要在线查找解码的包，我既没有网络也不知道如何安装
<yinee> noie您知道哪里友集成的包吗？
<NoIE> yinee: 您说的是什么包？
<NoIE> 所有的软件包吗？
<yinee> 就是看rmvb的视频的阿，现在连mp3格式都放不了
<yinee> 就是播放器的问题
<cfy> yinee: 装mplayer阿
<yinee> 安装了mplayer也没有用
<NoIE> yinee: 您现在联网不方便？
<yinee> 我用sudo apt-get install mplayer
<yinee> 对阿
<yinee> 无法直接使用网络
<NoIE> ubuntu 有许多的衍生版，比如深度之类的。
<NoIE> yinee: 您用的是什么网络？无线网络？还是锐捷？
<yinee> 深度？
<yinee> 就是从linux.deepin.org
<NoIE> 深度，虽然没用过。
<NoIE> 深度那个不能播放 rmvb 吗？
<yinee> 觉得没有hiweed这么好用，虽然是hiweed的后来版本
<yinee> 对，无法播放
<NoIE> yinee: 哦。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,你现在还用不用down_flash的？
<yinee> 我用的是ChinaNet的无线网络
<yinee> freebsd在哪里讨论呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: down_flash 是什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 下载，flash在线视频的脚本
<cfy> MaskRay: 网站貌似又变格式了。。。所以我想重写了。。。。
<NoIE> yinee: 我没用过chinanet ，我简单搜索了一下，ubuntu 下是可以用 chinanet 的。
<NoIE> 您是比较注意流量吗？
<MaskRay> cfy: firefox 有个 NetVideoHunter 扩展，但从没用过。。
<yinee> 不是流量问题，是我带着电脑出来不方便
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。反正去网站拉的。无所谓了。
<yinee> 学校的无线网络根本无法使用
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只是在想，现在要是用lisp写的话，还不如elisp，这样可以集成到emacs里。。。
<yinee> ChinaNet在桂林电信用户每个月送有30个小时的
<NoIE> yinee: 建议找一个方便上网的地方，让 totem 直接安装 rmvb 的插件。
<NoIE> yinee: 真少。。。
<yinee> totem吗？
<lenage> mplayer
<lenage> mplayer可以直接播放rmvb吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 你怎么变得这么快？scheme -> common lisp -> emacs lisp
<NoIE> yinee: totem 不太好用，但是很少出问题。因为我平时不怎么看电影，所以我一直用 totem 看 rmvb。
<chenwen> 晕 阿
<MaskRay> cfy: opera？
<chenwen> 竟然下不到BBC 的节目
<chenwen> THE Chinese is coming
<cfy> MaskRay: 我没说我会了呀，sicp都没有看完。。。我只是设想一下。。。。
<yinee> 哦，这个 totem色调没有mplayer那么好用
<NoIE> chenwen: 我这里没问题，可能是因为我用自由门吧？
<cfy> MaskRay: 再说，lisp之间差别不大的吧
<yinee> 直接装解码包对于我这种经常重装系统的人来说不怎么合适，呵呵
<cfy> MaskRay: 话说，你知道如何获取xterm里当前的title么？
 * NoIE 不要老重装系统。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,我opera坏了。。。无法打开opera unite
<yinee> 自由门有deb包码？
<lenage> 大学的开放课  有种子下么？
<cfy> NoIE: 那个-cn-ot里的bot是你的？
<MaskRay> cfy: xprop？
<cfy> MaskRay: 这啥？
<NoIE> cfy: 不是，好像是哪个OT的，好像。
<iGoogle> cfy: 用脚本。现在看电视剧。没空
<cfy> MaskRay: 我试试。
<cfy> NoIE: 哦。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 一直坏的。。。我怀疑配置出错了。。
<yinee> root@yinee-laptop:~# apt-get install firefox
<yinee> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<yinee> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树... 完成
<yinee> firefox 已经是最新的版本了。
<yinee> 共升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 9 个软件未被升级。
<^k^> yinee:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<iGoogle> cfy: .opera换下嘛。留那些ini和conf
<iIlL10oO> yinee: aptitude install firefox
<cfy> iGoogle: 嗯。
<wpahipc> 谷歌浏览器好用
<yinee> ubuntu6.06可以用google浏览器吗？
<palomino|working> 6.06...............
<palomino|working> 就算是lts
<palomino|working> 也5年了。。。
<yinee> 是阿，可是我现在用的hiweed1.0就是那6.06来的嘛
<yinee> 有什么好一点的系统推荐吗？我好趁着有网络下载一个
<lemonhall1> yinee: 换一个吧
<lenage> yinee:archlinux吧
<lemonhall1> yinee: ubuntu-studio
<lemonhall1> yinee: 1.6G的系统，解码器都是全的
<yinee> archlinux哦，哪里可以下载呢？
<yinee> 我的512M 的ram 40G的硬盘可以装吗？
<lemonhall1> yinee: 别听他的。。。你如果自认为是菜鸟。。就别用ARCH
<NoIE> Archlive: 不太适合初学者。
<yinee> arch 对中文支持好吗？
<NoIE> archlinux 不太适合初学者。
<lemonhall1> yinee: 就STUDIO吧，可以用。。就是UBUNTU的一个再打包版本。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 更新到Firefox4，但是没有中文界面阿。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322596&p=2244743#p2244743 如题，各位大大如何解决。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 shinery — 2011-03-24 13:39
<NoIE> lemonhall1: 以前用的时候感觉不是很稳定。
<cfy> iGoogle: opera竟然不能执行外部程序了 Item, down_flash=Execute program,"/usr/bin/touch /dev/shm/a"
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样写没错的吧，没有生成/dev/shma
<yinee> 呵呵，Debian6可以吗？适合初学的人吗
<lemonhall1> NoIE: 10.10不错，我前两天在实体机器上装了之后发觉是简单多了
<NoIE> lemonhall1: 哦。。。
<NoIE> yinee: 比 ubuntu 复杂一些。
<lemonhall1> NoIE: 咋样，WORD能编辑了？
<NoIE> lemonhall1: 正在下载 ms office。
<yinee> 但是我每一次用dvd来装ubuntu都会进不去桌面，这是怎么回事呢？
 * NoIE 我学坏了。。。
<NoIE> yinee: 显卡问题？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<lemonhall1> NoIE: 我虚了个XP。。。。一切问题都成了浮云
<yinee> 不是，是象终端那样的友一个 “#”
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
 * lemonhall1 两个好基友。。。。。
<yinee> 这个星期还是试试FreeBSD吧，看看是不是合适:)
<Archlive> FreeBSD 跟 linux 基本不一样
<Archlive> 如果不愿意看文档， 不看WIKI  都不适合初学者
<lemonhall1> .....................
<Archlive> 目前我见过最简单的还是 deepinlinux  以前的hiweed
<yinee> 保留现在的hiweed，再装一个freebsd8.0
<Archlive> 使用wubi安装到loop
<lemonhall1> 我觉得他是来捣乱的，明显是个高手啊。。。。
<Archlive> freebsd 跟 linux的分区格式等都不一样
<Archlive> 哈   如果能折腾freebsd  所有linux都不在话下
<cfy> 蛋疼了。。。
<yinee> <Archlive>:你知道吗，我在1月装了deepin linux无法关机电池全部用光
 * lemonhall1 捶cfy的蛋
<Archlive> 都可能出现无法关机的情况，，，
<cfy> lemonhall1: 不是我疼阿。。。
<yinee> 恩，好了，谢谢大家的回答，要回学校上课先了。留个邮箱给大家吧13977365683@139.com
<yinee> 86
<Archlive> 如果一点小问题都不去钻研， 不去找解决办法 ， 还是瘟去吧
<Archlive> 这里不适合你
<cfy> yinee: 恭喜你，你的手机号码暴露了。。。
<cfy> yinee: 而且，会收到垃圾邮件。。。
<edison0354> yinee: 你这是留电话了……
<flay> Archlive: 那个archlive.iso还能下么？求地址
<Archlive> 我硬盘上有， 网盘过期了
<Archlive> 我做的只是简单打包， 自己编译了内核， 编译了些常用软件，，，
<cfy> lemonhall1: 你真疼。。。
<sitaback> 搞个脚本刷飞信
<Archlive> 大家完全可以自己做
<Archlive> 个人觉得那么多发行版， 都敢不上deepin
<Archlive> 但不能接受无法滚动升级
<cfy> gentoo
<Archlive> gentoo 太折磨人， 什么都编译。。。
<cfy> 个人觉得有lisp就够了。我们只需要提高硬件就好了吧
<lemonhall1> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall1> EMACS狂人
<cfy> Archlive: 折磨机器。不折磨人
<Archlive> 哈。。。
<Archlive> 要花时间
<lemonhall1> 今天把单反卖了
<Archlive> 如果喜欢， arch 也可以完全从源码来自己编译。。。
<lemonhall1> 再凑写钱，买个8000块钱的主机
<lemonhall1> 然后再来折腾如GENTOO这类的系统
<lemonhall1> 否则真的是折磨人
<Archlive> 哈。。。
<lemonhall1> 我的目标是编译内核5分钟
<Archlive> 投入不小，
<lemonhall1> 编译FIREFOX不知到要多少时间？
<Archlive> 我硬盘上存有基于gentoo的sabayon
<Archlive> 如果完全跟自己的配置， 编译内核5分钟， 有可能
<cfy> iGoogle: 靠，我怀疑，学校把unite和谐了。。
<lemonhall1> 我忍受够了
<Archlive> 我常常编译普适内核，  晚上睡前makepkg  早上就打好包了
<flay> arch的AUR里面kernel26-ck 编译时间就比较短
<lemonhall1> 你什么CPU？
<lemonhall1> 我是E2140,4G内存。。。
<cfy> Archlive: 你知道ccache么？
<Archlive> 知道
<cfy> why not use it?
<lemonhall1> cfy: 那是什么?
<cfy> lemonhall1: 缓存编译结果，这样下次编译的时侯，就很快了
<lemonhall1> cfy: 唔。。。我去看看。
<AndChat> Ooooops
<AndChat> Hi
<cfy> iGoogle: 果然配置问题。。。。我晕。。。
<iIlL10oO> whois AndChat
<cfy> lemonhall1: 我只觉得对内核有效果。谁没事重复编译一个软件阿。。。
<cfy> lemonhall1: 我指一般的gentoo用户
<Archlive> cfy： 之前还真没想过这个问题。。。
<AndChat> Nick
<cfy> Archlive: lemonhall1: 用了ccache,我想重新编译应该是分分钟的问题
<AndChat> 什么时候用显卡来编译程序或内核
<Archlive> 才发现我已经打开过ccache
<Archlive> /etc/makepkg.conf
<AndChat> ？
<lemonhall1> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-ccache.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 通过 ccache 改善协同构建时间
<lemonhall1> cfy: 我经常编译GNOME3.。。以后有福了，VALA的编译时间看来也会被这个东西大幅度改进。。。。
<cfy> lemonhall1: :)
<cfy> http://unite.opera.com/application/download/132/
<iIlL10oO> Android 手机上运行《魔兽世界》 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7820070325&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<lemonhall1> cfy: 我在想，把告诉缓存设置到内存里去，反正我内存也够用，编译速度应该还会提升。。。啊，世界更美好了
<cfy> lemonhall1: 你内存多大？
<jyf1987> lemonhall1: ramdisk?
<cfy> MaskRay: expect的话，我想做到，在已经存在的srceen的session里面，开启一个新的window,然后执行一个命令，可以么？
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么意思？
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如，有个session了，我想，再在里面开个top,如何做到
<cfy> MaskRay: 就是一个命令。然后让它在screen的session里开个新window,里面跑top.
<MaskRay> cfy: 如果是 expect 里运行 screen 可能可以。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想expect可以模拟用户输入，那么我，screen -x,再C-a c,再top就好了吧
<roylez> cfy: 我找找我脚本里面的
<cfy> roylez: 你那有？
<MaskRay> cfy: 因为 expect 里运行 screen 可以让 expect 向 screen 发送按键。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，就是想这么做，反正screen -x可以多显示嘛
<roylez> cfy: screen -S $screen_name -X screen top
<cfy> roylez: 我试试
<cfy> roylez: MaskRay: 搞定了 screen -x -X screen top
<roylez> cfy: 开了好几个不同screen session的话会失败
<roylez> cfy: 最好还是指定session
<cfy> roylez: 我不知道session的名字阿。。。不过我只会开一个的
<cfy> roylez: good!!! 程序退出，window也关闭了
<roylez> cfy: 反正是脚本嘛 screen -x -X screen top
<roylez> cfy: screen -x $(screen -ls |awk '/\(/ {print $1; exit}') -X screen top
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。不错，这样我可以把，这类的session独立出来，不过。现在已经很不错了。以后再弄好了。。。。不过，我以后可以集成到emacs里,XD
<roylez> cfy: 早知道你要跟emacs搅一块，就不介意你多浪费点时间RTFM了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 如何处理打游戏和学习的关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322600&p=2244777#p2244777 ESR的文章中也说过，黑客们都有一些特别的业余爱好，并且往往是非理性思维的爱好，大概是需要换换脑子吧。典型的例子是因滑翔机事故去世的 Stevens，他写了FAQ8所推荐的Bible当中的三本。爱打游戏的优秀程序员肯定大有 ...
<happyaron> https://blog.torproject.org/blog/detecting-certificate-authority-compromises-and-web-browser-collusion
<MaskRay> cfy: 不过 expect 里用 interact 可以设置一些快捷键
<cfy> roylez: 不要阿。。。。我screen不熟悉。。。估计得翻完才发现screen是执行命令的意思。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，下次学习下。。。然后就王道咯 哈哈
<cfy> mofli: - -!
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道 expect 嵌 shell 性能怎么样，否则可以统一操作。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道 expect 嵌 shell 性能怎么样，这样可以统一操作。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯，这个。。。。perl可以代替expect的吧？
<MaskRay> cfy: Perl 的 Expect 模块？功能不够
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦。。。杯具的perl...
<cfy> MaskRay: 很多人把perl当作方便的快速实现。。。。我也要如此了。。。
<MaskRay> roylez: zsh 的 bindkey 不支持 key sequence 吧
<roylez> MaskRay: 似乎是不支持吧
<roylez> MaskRay: 哦，支持的，esc后面可以接东西的
<roylez> MaskRay: zsh还用key chain，不是一般的非正常人了
<MaskRay> roylez: esc 不算，要像 emacs 那样
<cfy> 用zsh的都不是一般人。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 我觉得可以用 expect 来定义些快捷键
<cfy> MaskRay: 然后带个套？
<MaskRay> cfy: zsh 里 bindkey 一下发现好多都没用过
<cfy> MaskRay: 这样干啥呢？
<cfy> MaskRay: me too,我前面感觉 1 M-.都很高级。。。
<roylez> MaskRay: 那就是不行吧
<roylez> MaskRay: undo (^_ ^Xu ^X^U) (unbound) (unbound)
<roylez> MaskRay: 真的可以，太变态了
<MaskRay> roylez: 我也看到了，似乎只有 ^X 可以
<roylez> MaskRay: 只绑了这个吧
<MaskRay> roylez: 我错了，bindkey ^Za backward-kill-word 这样也可以的
<MaskRay> roylez: 只要前缀没被绑定就行
<roylez> MaskRay: emacs贼子们开心了
<cfy> roylez: 以vimer的立场?
<roylez> cfy: 恩那
<cfy> roylez: 哦。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: roylez: 可以把一些常用命令绑定下，比 alias 还方便
<roylez> ....
<roylez> 我就把fg绑了
<happyaron> 版本号终于变了，Firefox 4.2a1pre
<lemonhall1> 。。。
<lemonhall1> 你真是一味追新啊
<happyaron> 我是自动更新。
<cfy> MaskRay: roylez: 话说没那么多吧，再多起来也记不住了。。。
<cfy> MaskRay: roylez: 话说没那么多常用命令吧，多得话，全是快捷键，也记不住了。。。
<roylez> cfy: 给脑子加根内存
<cfy> roylez: L1么？内存没用。。。
<lemonhall1> VNC好慢！！！！！！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肥仔
<happyaron> 伊朗搞得太露骨了。
<happyaron> 竟然去攻击CA
<MaskRay> roylez: 怎么运行外部命令？
<happyaron> 咋说也应该学学去攻击Google
<roylez> MaskRay: bindkey -s "^Z" "fg\n"
<cfy> C-z?
<cfy> roylez: 那你后台的咋办呢？
<lemonhall2> 唔。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<roylez> cfy: 照样用
<cfy> roylez: 为啥可以呢？
<roylez> cfy: 后台那个是在子进程里面执行的
<MeaCulpa> 真有人这样用zsh?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: concourse见
<cfy> roylez: 不明白，是C-z还是C-Z ?分大小写不？
<MaskRay> cfy: 好像都可以
<roylez> cfy: 小写
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<cfy> roylez: MaskRay: 好神奇。。。还是不明白。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 这下爽了，快捷键流
<MeaCulpa> ...
<lemonhall2> byobu...
<cfy> roylez: 意思是说，有进程运行的时侯，C-z是suspended signal,然后没有的时侯bindkey才有效果是吧
<cfy> 厄，主席不管emacser了么。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 应该是 zsh 为前台进程时知道它是 bindkey
<cfy> MaskRay: 有子进程时呢？
<MaskRay> cfy: top 为前台进程时没捕获 C-z
<MaskRay> cfy: 所以 zsh 是不需要管那个按键是不是有其它作用的
<cfy> MaskRay: 没捕获？top会捕获C-z?
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个看终端属性的命令忘记叫什么了
<MaskRay> cfy: stty
<MaskRay> cfy: 以下是我的猜测：shell 应该是默认就捕获所有键，bindkey 时 zsh 知道把捕获的 C-z 用于某个用处
<MaskRay> cfy: top 作为前台进程时，zsh 是不能接受按键的
<MaskRay> cfy: top 没捕获 suspend signal，也没捕获 C-z
<MaskRay> cfy: 我错了
<iIlL10oO> top故意hook了 c-z
<MaskRay> iIlL10oO: 肯定不是
<MaskRay> 我不能解释为什么 top suspend 了 zsh 就转到前台
<flay> 请问这个命令是啥意思 chcon -t textrel_shlib_t /usr/lib/libOesisCore.so
<FrankLv> 有人用bitlbee+irssi上 msn么？ 我的昵称里的中文不能显示，都被"吃"掉了
<robin19890305> wode  apt  he  dkpg dou mu you  fanying  le
<robin19890305> why?
<ofan> 也是shell处理的吧,只是让top stop了
<robin19890305> ?
<MaskRay> ofan: 但这时 zsh 不在前台进程组中
<ofan> MaskRay: ? 是sleep?
<AndChat> 好i
<LemonHall> VNC好慢。。。局域网里也那么慢。
<LemonHall> 远程桌面WIN自带的真得很棒。。。
<roylez> cfy: 大概是吧
<MaskRay> ofan: 只有前台进程组能接受按键吧
<ofan> MaskRay: 不清楚,按鍵被X截获再发向当前有焦点的窗口,这样一层层传递吧
<ofan> 不了解进程组啥的
<MaskRay> roylez: 为什么 top suspend 了 zsh 会自动转到前台？
<roylez> MaskRay: 有这等事？
<roylez> MaskRay: 没有阿
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: bitlbee经常有这个问题，我以前也是
<roylez> FrankLv: bitlebee不能用中文nick
<roylez> FrankLv: 或者说是irssi不支持中文nick，不知道哪个的毛病
<MaskRay> roylez: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/358793/，前面那个是 top 在前台进程组时，有个 + 标记
<ofan> irc不行吧
<MaskRay> roylez: 然后按了 C-z，zsh 转到前台
<roylez> MaskRay: suspend本来就是这样的
<ofan> MaskRay: zsh创建子进程后wait,子进程结束后,zsh不就继续执行了么..
<MaskRay> ofan: 这个可以解释
 * MaskRay 想找个不支持 job control 的 shell 。。。
<MaskRay> 不过连 freebsd 那个 /bin/sh 都支持 job control。。
<FrankLv> roylez: 我看到bitlbee现在可以用pidgin的libpurple了，尝试了下，可以显示msn签名了，这个挺好，nick也能用msn的昵称
<MeaCulpa> FrankLv: 那我宁可用finch了
<FrankLv> roylez: /who nick 倒能查出中文昵称
<roylez> FrankLv: 对我没什么用
<MeaCulpa> LemonHall: linux的rdesktop和windows的几乎没区别
<roylez> MeaCulpa: finch那界面太不友好了
<FrankLv> MeaCulpa: 恩 我以前也用，centos容易crash 稍后再试下finch
<flay_> irssi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 习惯就好，但是窗口大小一遍，就杯具了
<ofan> MaskRay: 可能么? 看man里有一行  The signals SIGKILL and SIGSTOP cannot be caught, blocked, or ignored.
<MaskRay> ofan: 那个是 SIGTSTP 吧
<MaskRay> ofan: 可以解释了
<hata> 每次打开gmail的时候 bitlbee 上的gtalk都会自动退出，以前好像不会这样阿
<MaskRay> cfy：大概是这样的
<MaskRay> cfy：zsh 是捕获各种按键的，但是没有确定 C-z 该该什么
<MaskRay> cfy：你 bindkey '^z' 一下
<MaskRay> cfy：它知道要做某某事
<flay> irssi里面alt+num无法切换窗口 只能用ctrl+n/p来切换 求解？
<MaskRay> cfy：当在 zsh 里敲 top RET 后
<MaskRay> cfy：top 转到前台进程组
<MaskRay> cfy：但是它没有捕获 suspend signal
<hata> flay: 终端问题吧
<MaskRay> cfy：输入 C-z 时只有前台进程组(top) 会收到
<MaskRay> cfy：top 被控制终端发送 SIGTSTP 信号停止
<flay> hata: 我就开一个tab 用的sakura
<MaskRay> cfy: 但此过程 zsh 没有收到任何按键，所以不关它的事
<MaskRay> cfy: 因为 zsh 是用 waitpid 之类的，子进程 top suspend 后它就转到前台进程组了
<MaskRay> cfy: 然后知道子进程 top 被 suspend，就输出个“zsh: suspended (signal)  top”类似的东西
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 你说的那个是RDESKTOP吧，我是LINUX没有一个远程桌面服务器，如果LINUX本身也支持RDESKTOP访问就完美了，我觉得RDP协议明显比VNC优秀
<roylez> LemonHall: freenx
<LemonHall> roylez: GOOGL的那个？
<LemonHall> roylez: 好像用过。。。压缩图像的感觉好明显
<flay> 太悲剧了 urxvt没问题
<jyf1987> 能推荐点灾害储备物资么 还有野外生存套件 最好有个包背起来
<roylez> LemonHall: http://freenx.berlios.de/  乱说话的家伙
<ofan> jyf1987: 这么早就开始准备
<jyf1987> ofan: 不远了
<jyf1987> 我们领导已经买了点压缩饼干和净化水设备
<ofan> jyf1987: 我已经打算和大家同归于尽了...
<jyf1987> ofan: 是大家和你同归于尽
<ofan> jyf1987: ... 有啥不一样
<LemonHall> roylez: 上次GOOGLE开放了一个NOMACHINE的实现。。是哪个。。？？？
<jyf1987> ofan: 我不是说2012 我感觉马上要乱了
<hata> flay: 必须的
<ofan> jyf1987: 为什么乱?
<ofan> jyf1987: 有内部消息么?
<jyf1987> ofan: 观察局势 得出的
<jyf1987> ofan: 我业余研究历史
<flay> hata: 这是什么情况呢？sakura占用了这几个快捷键？
<ofan> jyf1987: 哦  还以为你说的是自然灾害啥的
<LemonHall> roylez: http://code.google.com/p/neatx/
<LemonHall> roylez: 这个。。。GOOGLE的实现，哪个FREENX和GOOGLE没关系
<Kandu> MaskRay: 作業控制貌似是 bsd 先搞出來的。你在 bsd 里找無作業控制的 shell :P
<hata> flay: 不清除，反正有些终端的alt ctrl 都这样
<MaskRay> Kandu: 因为我知道的 linux 发行版都是把 sh 连接到 bash 的，而 bsd 的那个可能原始点
<MaskRay> Kandu: 结果只找到了  Turn on job control 的选项，没有 turn off 的 :)
<happyaron> MaskRay: ubuntu debian 都是dash
<MeaCulpa> LemonHall: rdp是针对WM的，vnc是replay
<MeaCulpa> LemonHall: XServer远程链接就不比rdp差，只是我不知道输入法怎么用
<MaskRay> happyaron: 也有 job control 的吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 明白了 set +m 可以关闭 job control
<happyaron> MaskRay: no idea
<happyaron> MaskRay: sh都只用来跑脚本，哪有人拿它交互了还。
<MaskRay> happyaron: 想研究下进程关系，C-z 的原理
<happyaron> o
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 给些关键词，我去搜搜怎么直接用XSERVER远程连接。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 刚更新了几个包 悲剧了 unity被自动删除了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322611&p=2244843#p2244843 lenovo@lenovo-Rev:~/桌面$ sudo apt-get install unity [sudo] password for lenovo: Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for lenovo: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。 ...
<roylez> happyaron: MaskRay 今天吃多了
<LemonHall> 还有这种项目！！！！！！！！
<LemonHall> http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<happyaron> roylez: :)
<MaskRay> :)
<MeaCulpa> XServer remote ssh
 * FrankLv finch rocks.好用
<iIlL10oO> xrdp , 看来以后运行 mstsc.exe 可以远程控制 ubuntu 了呀
<LemonHall> iIlL10oO: 别。。。我刚看完哪个项目，貌似是用用RDP的协议给VNC做了一个包装。。。。
<MeaCulpa> vnc 已经很慢了
<LemonHall> iIlL10oO: 都试试吧。。。反正我总觉得在局域网上VNC特别不给力。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 还不如用Windows里的XMing呢
<iIlL10oO> vnc不够流畅
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 我是两台UBUNTU之间互相操控。。所以没那么麻烦。。刚看了，用SSH -X。。回去试试
<iIlL10oO> 还是纯SSH舒服
<LemonHall> iIlL10oO: 哎。。。那是肯定的，但是有时候还是需要躺在床上控制一下隔壁的计算机啊。。。。。。
<iIlL10oO> LemonHall: 对,每个人的需求不一样
<MeaCulpa> ssh也慢，nc吧
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: nc...???
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: netcat?
<MeaCulpa> LemonHall: :O joke
<iIlL10oO> 教育的真正目的，是让一个人可以连续发问。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 糖吃完了
<LemonHall> 找不到什么特别好的方案了。。。。。
<LemonHall> 只能将就用FREENX试试了，2008年久不更新的一个项目
<MeaCulpa> http://t.cn/hGazF2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里还有最后一个棒棒糖
<roylez> MeaCulpa: t.cn打开的适合加载一堆shit网站的东西...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是么？echo 他们 sed 's/(.*)/& 127.0.0.1/' >> /etc/hosts
<MeaCulpa> shit网站都在咱家
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 算了，天朝就一个shit yard
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是啦，还有更高明的，fart
<LemonHall> hymnusalae: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<LemonHall> hymnusalae: 我竟然加了你为好友？
<hymnusalae> LemonHall, 管我什麼事?
<xiangfu> 有人知道怎么把一个PNG hardcode 到代码中吗？
<LemonHall> xiangfu: HTML还是C？
<xiangfu> LemonHall: C
<LemonHall> xiangfu: 这个。。你问自己吧。。。不过是一堆二进制。。。。
<xiangfu> LemonHall: not quiet understand the "http://refspecs.freestandards.org/LSB_3.1.1/LSB-Desktop-generic/LSB-Desktop-generic/libpng12.png.init.io.1.html"
<xiangfu> so don't know how to setup the memory to the png_ptr :(
<MeaCulpa> FF 又搞自恋网站了 http://glow.mozilla.org/
 * MeaCulpa 是眼花了还是啥，刚才看到格陵兰有人下载FF4
<ofan> xiangfu: base64?
<LemonHall> xiangfu: http://old.nabble.com/loading-from-memory!-td208424.html
<ljlau> MeaCulpa:有人的地方就有FF4 :)
<LemonHall> xiangfu: GOOGLE出来第一个就可以。。。
<iIlL10oO> 格陵兰肯定有人.
<roylez> 这网页吃cpu不是盖的
<MeaCulpa> en
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 火星也肯定有人！
<iIlL10oO> 用chrome不吃CPU
 * edison0354 一会儿测试gnome3
<LemonHall> xiangfu: 提供了CALLBACK机制来解决你的问题。。。
<Lavande> 为什么我还没有看到源的FF4更新？
<edison0354> iIlL10oO: 吃RAM……
<Lavande> 只有minefield
<LemonHall> xiangfu: Input/Output in libpng is done through png_read() and png_write(), which currently just call fread() and fwrite(). The FILE * is stored in png_struct and is initialized via png_init_io(). If you wish to change the method of I/O, the library supplies callbacks that you can set through the function png_set_read_fn() and png_set_write_fn() at run time, instead of calling the png_init_io() fu
<edison0354> Lavande: UB的源里应该不会有把
<LemonHall> nction. These functions also provide a void pointer that can be retrieved via the function png_get_io_ptr().
<edison0354> LemonHall: 坐等你被和谐
<Lavande> edison0354: 呃，不会吧。。
<LemonHall> edison0354: 明显我才发了两行。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这个网页chrome和safari还是比FF4快一点点
<edison0354> Lavande: 跨版本了，UB的源好像不会跨的吧
<LemonHall> edison0354: 你个宅色夫
<Kandu> xiangfu: 這個也許能幫你  http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread368413.html
<edison0354> LemonHall: reboot，测试GNOME3
<^k^> ⇪ title: 所謂資源文件 - LinuxSir.Org
<Lavande> edison0354: 有可能，估计升级发行版的时候才有升级……
<LemonHall> edison0354: 去REBORN吧
<edison0354> Lavande: 1104的源也早就LOCK了
<Lavande> edison0354: 汗……那我还是得装minefield啊
<edison0354> LemonHall: reborn就一定要born在英国/法国一类的
<Lavande> edison0354: 对了，可以直接下载deb，傻了
<LemonHall> edison0354: 唔。。我想去冰岛
<LemonHall> xiangfu: 仔细去看LIBPNG的文档吧，里面有现成的例子，从内存读，写到内存里去：http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng-1.2.5-manual.html
<xiangfu> LemonHall: can you point me more detail. the only thing I found is the "png_init_io"
<LemonHall> xiangfu: 我刚发给你的那个连接里你搜索png_init_io到大约倒数第二个结果就是你想要的东西了
<xiangfu> Kandu: thanks.
<xiangfu> LemonHall: :)
<LemonHall> xiangfu: http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng-1.4.0-manual.pdf  用这个吧，我刚才发给你的是2002年的LIBPNG，你应该用最新版本的，在第42页，讲的很详细了
<iIlL10oO> firefox 的速度为什么这么快
<iIlL10oO> 4
<LemonHall> xiangfu: 错了，46页
<xiangfu> LemonHall: thanks
<microcai> iIlL10oO:  快？
<microcai> iIlL10oO: 慢死了
<MeaCulpa> 比3是快了不少
<MeaCulpa> 但应该还是没有Safari/Chrome快
<Lavande> 下载了FF4，是绿色程序，可是我想安装，替换掉旧版本，怎么办？
<iIlL10oO> Lavande: 不要下绿色版本,会有木马和插件
<Lavande> iIlL10oO: 不会吧，是官网的啊
<MeaCulpa> 绿色版本？是不是和我一样的portable版？
<MeaCulpa> 那个没有木马的
<Lavande> 就是直接打开火狐主页，然后点击下载
<MeaCulpa> Windows里还是用portable的比较好，丫用户目录太深
<Lavande> 不是，4.0 for linux
<Lavande> 我本来以为是源码
<Lavande> 后来发现是可执行程序
<iIlL10oO> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/fx/
<iIlL10oO> 这个装完是中文界面
<MeaCulpa> 话说，火狐现在还是用sqlite做数据库，隔个个把月可以考虑用sqlite给FF的一些文件做一下reindex
<iIlL10oO> firefox不能自动执行这事?
<Lavande> iIlL10oO: 我下载的就是这个，中文英文无所谓……
<Lavande> iIlL10oO: 有没有能安装的deb啊？
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10oO: 可能要关了FF干这个才靠谱
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10oO: 不过大多是history啥的，应该作用不大
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10oO: 再说Thunderbird也用sqlite,一起做了，何乐而不为
 * edison0354 GNOME3 ing
<iIlL10oO> o
<edison0354> happyaron: where is the system preference?
<edison0354> happyaron: find it..........
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 发了一天的呆
 * edison0354 totaly OSX-like
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
 * edison0354 especially the system settings
<LemonHall> edison0354: 其实我觉得OPENSUSE就已经很像了
<LemonHall> edison0354: 砸，不能打中文？
<edison0354> LemonHall: yeah
<flh_> ls
<Kandu> xiangfu: :) 難道你的程式執行環境沒檔案系統可用？很難遇到需要 hardcode 資源文件的情況的
<LemonHall> edison0354: 你用啥在玩？自己编译的GNOME3还是什么？
<edison0354> LemonHall: gnome3.org
<LemonHall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。那个ISO，或者是那个IMG？
<edison0354> LemonHall: iso
<edison0354> LemonHall: based on suse
<LemonHall> edison0354: 擦。。。那当然像苹果了。。。它貌似调用的就是SUSE的SETTING。。。而SUSE的SETTING。。。简直就是苹果风格很严重啊。。那个版本老了。。。不值得参考
<flh_> hi
<^k^> flh_, 好  ㍩ 
<edison0354> LemonHall: so de si nei~
<edison0354> LemonHall: seems no desktop
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我也差不多
<feng> ls
<feng> dir
<feng> cd
<edison0354> LemonHall: and no global menu
<feng> hi, how to change my locale to english for console?
<feng> I have change the language for gnome.
<feng> but the console still give chinese cmd prompt
<edison0354> LemonHall: dock is hidden, or at least hidden by default
<alvin_rxg> LANG=en_US.utf8 gnome-terminal
<edison0354> LemonHall: and dock is on the left side, just like unity
<LemonHall> edison0354: 反正我不太喜欢GNOME-SHELL,但是我很喜欢GTK+3的那些库。。。。
<feng> alvin_rxg: Works, thanks
<LemonHall> edison0354: GNOME-SHELL让我切换程序的时间变长了，滑动鼠标的行程也变长了
<LemonHall> Kandu: 不错，那片文章我刚开始没仔细看，现在仔细看了看，很有帮助
<Barden> 谁提供下gnome3的视频来看看
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> gnome有啥好...
<edison0354> LemonHall: a pop-up window can't be closed...................
<MeaCulpa> ed2k://|file|%5Bts60.tk%5D3D%D3%F1%C6%D1%CD%C5.rmvb|344764906|6B4C57AE3FEDF18F612BD3654B28594E|/
<^k^> ⇪ [ts60.tk]3DÓñÆÑÍÅ.rmvb , 0.32 GB
<LemonHall> edison0354: 怎么会。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 很久没看那么softcore的了，据说是玉蒲团？
<Barden> 看了下gnome3的视频，还真是颠覆啊
<edison0354_> LemonHall: alt+f4
<edison0354_> LemonHall: i'm using ff4.0 beta 12
<edison0354_> LemonHall: and it crashed just now
<LemonHall> edison0354 你是个悲剧
<edison0354_> LemonHall: +1
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 比你上份工轻松不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上份跑腿忽悠，不一样啊
<edison0354> LemonHall: not like ff4
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有一次我一礼拜4天游玩，爆肚
 * MeaCulpa 浏览器对我来说只是vimperator和foxyproxy的载体
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 50壮士里说不定会出现超级变种呢
<edison0354> LemonHall: nautilus still can't display cover as icon for media files
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 比如一举拉高你之前论及的日本平均数的
 * NoIE 我的博客这几天的访问量：
 * NoIE 0，0，0，21，2，0，51 ！
<ofan> NoIE: 恭喜
 * NoIE 那个 51 是怎么回事？
<ofan> NoIE: 放MM图片了?
 * NoIE 谢谢，没有。
<edison0354> NoIE: give me the address
<NoIE> edison0354: panda3d.blogbus.com
<ofan> edison0354: 怎么开始说洋文了
<edison0354> ofan: gnome3 ing
<ofan> edison0354: 截个图看看
<NoIE> 我知道原因了。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://xhs6231630.blog.163.com/blog/static/659507562011220112957897/
<edison0354> ofan: don't know how to
<NoIE> 因为谷歌收录了我的博客，原来谷歌收录与否影响这么大。
<MeaCulpa> 为什么中东很多是灰的
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ...............
<NoIE> 听说，谷歌每月23号收录网站，原来是真的。
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 下辈子投身为女人。。也要去非洲
<MeaCulpa> 为什么蒙古和我们差别那么大，人种一样的，也不做环切
<ofan> edison0354: scrot
<MeaCulpa> 看不出有变量了
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 环切?
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 不。。应该去哥伦比亚！！！！！！！！
<MeaCulpa> 骑马对那里的损害应该比自行车更厉害
<edison0354> ofan: ?
<MeaCulpa> 据说中国人是被自行车害得
<ofan> edison0354: scrot 截图
<ofan> 不可能吧
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa: 中国的是 1953 年的数据
<MeaCulpa> 1953年的数据会比中东准确？我怀疑
<MeaCulpa> 还有，巴基斯坦和印度区别那么大，奇怪了
<MeaCulpa> 印度不是Karma Sutra么，专门学习那个的那么多，应该比巴基斯坦兄弟猛的
<MeaCulpa> 英国和爱尔兰也不一样，难道盖尔人...
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何制定网卡以一定的速率发送 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322625&p=2244952#p2244952 各位大侠， 我想强制网卡以一定的rate来发送。不管它发送的数据有没有错。 之前用的是iwconfig wlan1 rate 12M，这个命令。 但是用iwconfig wlan1命令来查看时，发现rate根本没有改变。 请问有人知道应该如何做吗 ...
<ofan> https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFN5X2pTd3pPNHBTcWJNUVE2UzNWX3c6MQ
 * edison0354 ff4 crash again
 * cfy opera用户路过。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: i'm chromium user
<cfy> edison0354: 在看 魔法禁书目录
<edison0354> cfy: gnome3 ing, the live image don't include chromium
<edison0354> cfy: ...............
<edison0354> cfy: animation or novel?
<cfy> edison0354: the former
<edison0354> cfy: o
<edison0354> cfy: season 1 or 2?
<cfy> edison0354: the former
<jiero> hmm
<cfy> edison0354: 火影作者死了？
<jiero> just like other channels.
<samsung> ??
<edison0354> cfy: don't know
<edison0354> cfy: just roumers
<cfy> edison0354: roumers是啥意思？
<hymnusalae> cfy, roumers 應該是 rumers 吧……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, roumers 應該是 rumers 吧……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你给个我的词典能查出来的。。。。或者说中文意思吧
<AndChat> Hi
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<hymnusalae> AndChat, Hi……
<hymnusalae> 下面不是嗯哼吧……
<AndChat> 死Bot呢
<AndChat> ？
<edison0354> cfy: 看到第几话了？
<cfy> edison0354: 04
<edison0354> cfy: 漫漫长征路，你慢慢看吧⋯⋯
<liuhao> hello
<liuhao> 有人在么
<^k^> liuhao, 好  ㍪ 
<liuhao> 话说还没完全弄明白这个东东怎么用呢
<vic> 就当群聊了
<liuhao> 额，这个东东不要账号密码么
<vic> 可以不用阿
<liuhao> 额 这样阿  呵呵  谢了 吃饭去了 改天来研究研究
<hymnusalae> 呃，神了， http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2775 我這被重置了，大家什麼情况？
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 怎样用Grub4引导win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322637&p=2245020#p2245020 同学的电脑，经过几次折腾后现在情况是这样的： 第一分区是XP 第三分区win7 现在能进XP，问题是如何在XP下引导win7？？在XP下装了Grub4dos后，menu.list的win7引导项填写如下： title Windows 7 set root (hd0,2) chainloader /bootmgr 然后改了boot.ini后进 ...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 打不开
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 果然，昨天還行的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，打开了⋯⋯
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我看 挺緊的
<debianer> 都出来聊哈
<hymnusalae> debianer, 去 #ubuntu-cn-ot
<OT_iux> @@
<debianer> hymnusalae: 那是什么频道？
<hymnusalae> debianer, 離題頻道，專門扯的。
<OT_iux> 是我的频道（误）
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 你去死吧。
 * OT_iux 死掉了。
 * Stifler 对OT_iux施了一招“返老还童”
 * hymnusalae 對 Stifler 施放 法術反制。
 * OT_iux 复生了
 * OT_iux 跳来跳去
 * Stifler OT了
<OT_iux> Stifler: 赶快假死
<debianer> hymnusalae: 好阿，我喜欢扯蛋
 * Stifler 死了，复活时间：一万年
<Stifler> OT_iux: 我不是hunter
<OT_iux> Stifler: 消失
<kim_linux> ＝ ＝
 * Stifler 拔断了网线
 * edison0354 有人去沃尔玛不？
<Alanwong> 这里有没有人用arch
<Stifler> me
<vic> and me
<Alanwong> 用libreoffice吗
<hymnusalae> Alanwong, 用
<OT_iux> 我也用 libreoffice
<Alanwong> kde呢
<hymnusalae> !dnd
<hymnusalae> 打錯了。
<hymnusalae> Alanwong, 原來也用。你有什麼情况？
<Alanwong> libreoffice在kde4下菜单字体很难看
<hymnusalae> Alanwong, 呃……
<Alanwong> arch里没有libreoffice-kde这个包，
<Alanwong> 挺烦心的
<vic> 呃，还真没用office。。。。都是切到xp里搞定
<Alanwong> 界面字体难看，实在不舒服
<Alanwong> 菜单字体都发虚
<vic> libre 是不是用gtk写的界面？
<Alanwong> 好像是
<Alanwong> 但别的gtk程序都是好好的
<hymnusalae> Alanwong, 4不像？
<Alanwong> 嗯
<Alanwong> 说是gtk，好像又有java，说是java,好像又是gtk
<lemonhall> 蛋疼的ED竟然不在？
<^k^> 新⇨ 内核及嵌入式开发 • 升级到10.10后其中几个dkms老是报错，不知道应该怎么做了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322642&p=2245097#p2245097 nstallArchives() failed: (正在读取数据库 ... (正在读取数据库 ... 5% (正在读取数据库 ... 10% (正在读取数据库 ... 15% (正在读取数据库 ... 20% (正在读取数据库 ... 25% (正在读取数据库 ... 30% (正在 ...
<vic> 即依赖gtk2 又依赖java。。。
<Stifler> jrrp
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 不要在這試，這裡沒有Oicebot。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 了解
<fanzeyi> 我手贱给fedora上面的NetworkManager删除了 求解决办法。。。
<dell640m> 你删的不是networkmanager
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 是NetworkManager ..
<dell640m> 我的也没了，只能在系统里找
<fanzeyi> dell640m: = =我找不到关键。。
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 我尝试编译。。 但是说是需要wireless-tool这个包 然后编译这个包 说需要gudev 这个包。。
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 然后我去编译udev.... 需要一堆包。。&&各种奇怪的问题
<dell640m> fanzeyi: 呃～～～～
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: freebsd 复制文本粘贴到 xterm 里有限制？
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 用rpm包安装也失败……
<dell640m> fanzeyi: 重装吧
<fanzeyi> dell640m: ....因为这个重装太不值得了。。
<dell640m> fanzeyi: ferado有没有snipershot
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 我觉得在虚拟机里面装个系统然后连上网再转发下网络都比重装强。。
<fanzeyi> dell640m: snipershot是什么。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 硬盘还原卡是什么原理
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我不用 xterm
<dell640m> fanzeyi: 我拼的不对，反正就是一个快速镜像文件系统，btrfs
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 我重启去折腾。。
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 貌似没有
<fanzeyi> dell640m: 就算有我也不会用…………
<fanzeyi> 88
<dell640m> fanzeyi: 88 祝你好运
<Kandu> fanzeyi: 俺好像大半年沒用 NetworkManager
<myke2> Kandu: 天天用NM
<fanzeyi> 其实我也以为不需要Nm了。。才去卸载的。。
 * microcai 用 systemd 真的能代替 gnome-session !!!
 * microcai 用 systemd 真的能代替 gnome-session !!!
<Kandu> myke2: 我只是想說 nm 並不是那麼必要。看到他為了 nm 而重裝系統……
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 那个问题好像没了，可能是因为之前用的是 261 版本，今天升级到 269 了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, ……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 話說你的問題都是秒解決呢？
<Guest59364> hymnusalae: ?
<Guest59364> myke2: ?
<hymnusalae> Guest59364, 沒有什麼。把 Maskray ghost 了吧。
<myke2> Guest59364: ?
<MaskRay`> 暂时不可用，应该是之前是非正常断线的
<^k^> 新⇨ Full Circle 开源杂志 • 中文43，english46 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322671&p=2245204#p2245204 原来是翻译的呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 shirazbj — 2011-03-24 20:18
<myke2> MaskRay2: 边容量 < 10^9, 但是最大流可能超过uint32, 怎么处理
<MaskRay2> myke2: 总流量用 uint64，其它不动
<myke2> MaskRay2: dfs那里的第二个参数以及返回变量呢
<cfy> myke2: 你碰到硬盘还原卡了？
<cfy> myke2: 根据学校的硬盘容量很小，我估计是把硬盘隔离出了
<MaskRay2> myke2: 其他都是 uint32
<myke2> cfy: 早就碰到了, 不过我不知道为什么还原卡单分区的怎么会中病毒
<cfy> myke2: jyf1987 知道。。。
<myke2> MaskRay2: dfs求出的阻塞流可能超过uint32的
<myke2> MaskRay2: 我把那两个uint32改成uint64虽然能过但是因为64-bit乘法慢所以慢了点
<MaskRay2> myke2: 不知道你是什么写法，为什么有乘法
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 話說感覺現在好多語言已經不搞 Unsigned 了吧？
<myke2> MaskRay2: 没有乘法, 写错了
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: 嗯，但不区分运算会慢点
<MaskRay2> myke2: 也不知道为什么会超过 uint32，那是个上届，怎么会超过
<MaskRay2> s/届/界/
<myke2> MaskRay2: https://www.spoj.pl/problems/FASTFLOW/
<myke2> MaskRay2: ... may not fit ...
<lilydjwg> Hi there, I'm installing Arch, but gdm `balling out' with `** (gdm-binary:16655): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out'. What's wrong?
<lemonhall> MaskRay2, 我操。。多大的数字能超过uint32!!!!
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 嗯。不知道那個有沒有什麼優化什麼的。
<lemonhall> MaskRay2, 流量有多大？
<MaskRay2> myke2: int32 应该就行
<myke2> MaskRay2: 我交int WA
<myke2> MaskRay2: 那个dfs里面的两个参数可以改成int或者uint32什么的, 但是就不是Dinic了
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: java 没 unsigned?
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: 我知道的不区分的或者是像 Python 这样默认就是大整数的，要么是 Perl 这样默认浮点数的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 呃，我沒有說 Java 呀。
<dell640m> 有谁是做技术支持的，我觉得做这种重复性工作好无聊
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, Chicken scheme 好像是作浮點數處理。至於 Hask 你是知道的，那個東西很強大。
<MaskRay2> lemonhall: 10^9
<myke2> lilydjwg: Don't use gdm first, try anything else
<lilydjwg> myke2: What else can I try now?
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, slim
<MaskRay2> lilydjwg: startx
<myke2> lilydjwg: You can only use command line to start X
<myke2> lilydjwg: As Arch Wiki said
<lilydjwg> myke2: X tried, and followed by awesome, which gives me a gabage image....
<myke2> lilydjwg: Ok, as hymnusalae said, try slim
<myke2> lilydjwg: You should install the Chinese input method
<lilydjwg> myke2: fcitx installed, but no X... I think there's something wrong with my X config...
<lilydjwg> hymnusalae: I don't want slim. Maybe you can give me a screenshot of it? (direct image, no web page plz)
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: 第一次听说 chicken scheme
<myke2> lilydjwg: try run this command: X
<myke2> lilydjwg: and see what happened
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, Oh, yes, CDM is a command line display manager, also suitable for lightweight design.
<lilydjwg> X starts normally, but not awesome
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, slim: http://zenux.ru/media/screenshots/Slim_-_login_manager__28-02-2010-19-20-53.jpg
<myke2> lilydjwg: X started ok?
<lilydjwg> So is openbox.
<lilydjwg> Yes, at least whatever I can see is ok
<myke2> lilydjwg: try this, open an tty, and say: DISPLAY=:0 awesome &
<lilydjwg> myke2: I tried that.
<myke2> lilydjwg: what did it said?
<myke2> lilydjwg: what did it say?
<lilydjwg> hymnusalae: That's beautiful. But can't I choose locale and wm before login?
<lilydjwg> myke2: Nothing said, just displayed wrongly.
<lilydjwg> myke2: I failed to get a screenshot of it...
<myke2> lilydjwg: Oh, I can't help you. best wishes
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, you can, for linux, you can set it in /etc/env.d
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, or some other environment initialization settings for your own distro's favor.
<cfy> - -!
<hymnusalae> s/for/in
<cfy> lilydjwg: why not join #ubuntu?
<lemonhall> ....................
<lemonhall> cfy, 人家输入法都没法搞嘛。。。你也真是的
<lilydjwg> cfy: Not familiar with foreigers :-(
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, so you are familiar with us?
<lemonhall> lilydjwg, 你先APT-GET INSTALL个FBTERM+UCIMF。。。
<lilydjwg> hymnusalae: I know that way. But I like the gdm way..
<cfy> lilydjwg: 你别管dm了。先装input method
<lemonhall> lifeng, sudo apt-get install fbterm ucimf
<myke2> lilydjwg: By the way, can you see Chinese?
<lilydjwg> hymnusalae: At least I've been years around ubuntu-cn's forum.
<cfy> lemonhall: 我以为他是外国人。。。
<lilydjwg> myke2: Yes I can
<myke2> lemonhall: 不要乱指导, 人家不是用Ubuntu
<lemonhall> lilydjwg, 你是啥操作系统？
<cfy> myke2: 执导？那么多年在不这里白混了？
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: Archlinux
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, well, while LC_* are global-wise specially designed settings, those shouldn't be that dirty.
<myke2> cfy: ?
<lemonhall> lilydjwg,一样嘛，FBTERM和UCIMF在那个下面貌似还更简单装，先搞定个输入法再来继续。。否则英语歧义多了去了。。。
<cfy> lilydjwg: 你在这里好几年了？
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: 囧，汉语就没有歧义了吗。。。
<lilydjwg> cfy: The forum, not here.
<cfy> lilydjwg: 突然能说话了？
<lemonhall> lilydjwg, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lilydjwg> cfy: I'm using VimIM
<cfy> lilydjwg: 那就继续用啊
<lemonhall> lilydjwg, 装个sunpinyin嘛，多给力的输入法。。。
<lilydjwg> cfy: 不方便嘛
<cfy> lilydjwg: 看来和emacs自带的一样不好用。。。。
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: 我是五笔党
<lilydjwg> cfy: 不是。是复制粘贴麻烦
<cfy> debian的slim很好用
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> 我晕。。。。
<hymnusalae> lilydjwg, 你吓人嗎？
<cfy> ubuntu的slim不好用。。。。不知道为啥。。。
<myke2> cfy: 打算在U盘上构建一个系统, 有何推荐
<lilydjwg> Hey, 我的 X 怎么办啊？
<myke2> lilydjwg: X能启动?
<cfy> myke2: 有啥区别呢，和硬盘。要是嫌包管理累赘就slackware吧
<lilydjwg> myke2: Yes
<cfy> lilydjwg: slim....
<myke2> cfy: 轻便, 易用
<lemonhall> myke2, 我强烈推荐puppy linux
<lilydjwg> cfy: 应该不是登录管理器的问题
<lemonhall> myke2, 自带了VALA。。。超级友好啊
<lilydjwg> cfy: U 盘我推荐 PartedMagic
<lemonhall> myke2, 绝对小巧啊
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你X能启动, awesome启动的时候提示什么出错
<lilydjwg> myke2: No error reported, just mess up the display
<myke2> cfy: emacs的输入法怎么整的
<cfy> myke2: debian就不错。。。。我看看我现在系统的磁盘占用情况
<cfy> myke2: 自带就有啊。虽然极不好用，C-\
<cfy> lilydjwg: 别的发行版不太会用。要是我，就一个发行版走到底，
<cfy> myke2: lilydjwg: 当然嵌入式，我还是跑openwrt好了。。。
<myke2> lilydjwg: 是不是就是一个黑屏幕?
<cfy> myke2: 我系统5G
<myke2> cfy: 5G还小啊
<lilydjwg> myke2: No, some colored strips
<cfy> myke2: 你可以压缩啊。。。。文档啥的。ghc啥的都不要装了。
<cfy> myke2: U盘系统是作为什么的很重要
<myke2> lilydjwg: 花屏?
<myke2> cfy: 你说btrfs压缩?
<lemonhall> cfy, 毫无实用价值。。。。。。。。。U盘系统。。个人觉得
<Kandu> cfy: LOL 一個發行版走到底
<MaskRay2> cfy: vimim 还行吧，也能在终端下用
<cfy> myke2: 说错了。是裁剪，像我现在想装啥就装啥。
<Kandu> myke2: u盤用 arch 還不錯
<cfy> MaskRay2: 我只在emacs不能用的情况下vim XD
<cfy> Kandu: 我还在寻找最适合我的发行版。。。然后走到底。。。
<myke2> cfy: U盘带来带去, 做"坏事"用的
<cfy> myke2: U盘的话，看情况弄东西
<lilydjwg> myke2: Yes, see here, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83496
<cfy> myke2: 为啥debian不行？做坏事的话，ghc,sbcl,guile啥的都不用装，ooffice啥的也不用装，这样就很小了
<cfy> myke2: 不是所有都要装，这样很多发行版都无压力了。再说现在介质便宜的。自用应该无压力才是
<cfy> lemonhall: 如果硬盘上的系统坏了咋办？
<lilydjwg> myke2: Any idea?
<myke2> cfy: 我一般只安装基本系统的, 还能裁剪?
<cfy> MaskRay2: hymnusalae:  最大的lib是ghc.....
<cfy> myke2: 多大？
<myke2> lilydjwg: 恐怕显卡问题?
<myke2> cfy: 200m
<cfy> myke2: 这么大啊。。。。你不会连个4g的U盘都没有吧
<lilydjwg> myke2: solution?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你帶上我說什麼？
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你什么卡
<lilydjwg> myke2: n card
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你也是haskell啊
<myke2> cfy: 2g
<lilydjwg> myke2: with nouveau
<cfy> 346.7MiB  /ghc-6.12.1
<hymnusalae> cfy, 還有 myke2 不用 Haskell 吧？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我没有对 myke2 说吧
<imadper> 同志们，话说，eva总是登陆不上，只能到11%就停了
<myke2> lilydjwg: 哦, 这个我还真不熟悉, 不过N卡是比较著名的难搞, 你参照ArchWiki搞搞看
 * imadper 这个该怎么办？
<cfy> myke2: 哦，那无压力的呀，干坏事，哪要那么多？testdisk,aircrack啥的
<hymnusalae> cfy, “cfy> myke2: 你可以压缩啊。。。。文档啥的。ghc啥的都不要装了。”
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 请教shell下>和|的区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322676&p=2245342#p2245342 >和|都可以用来将前者的输出转成后者的输入，但是具体有什么区别么 比如man gcc|wc -l可以正确执行，可是man gcc>wc -l就无法执行，说no manual entry for -l 谢谢～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 love_ai88 — 2011-03-24 21:11
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我是看到這個。
<myke2> cfy: 表示能力不够, 不会裁剪
<cfy> hymnusalae: 举个例子。ghc代表无用的软件。。。。
<lilydjwg> myke2: Well, I give up and switch to Ubuntu....Sigh~~
<MaskRay2> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> myke2: 那slackware
<imadper> happyaron: 阿蓉，话说，eva登陆qq总是有问题。怎么办？网上的补丁链接都挂了
<hymnusalae> cfy, …………………………………………
<cfy> hymnusalae: 这个字我不认识。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: sigh, 问题一步一步走……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好吧，無用，無用，無用
<MaskRay2> cfy: 我只看到 \205
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那個是省略號……
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你那个ArchLinux的显卡是开源的, 要参照ArchWiki的, 自己乱弄恐怕不行
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 都看不到嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 在某些情况下无用啦。对你们来说肯定有用。但是对于
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay2 在装啊。。。
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: I'd like use firefox to browse rather than w3m. And with my mouse!
<hymnusalae> cfy, 沒有什麼，你不用解釋了，我在念念碎而已。，
<alvin_rxg> x_X lilydjwg: 看之前的 对话，似乎没有扯到任何有用的
<myke2> lilydjwg: 有专门一个wiki处理N卡
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: ~/.xinitrc
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我想起来了。你最懂了。。。。
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: ~/.xinitrc => exec firefox
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你还搞scheme么？
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: No corrent display
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: mouse 你可以开 gpm
<MaskRay2> hymnusalae: 确实是 205 http://www.cjb.net/images.html?498a9.jpg
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: w3m does not support gpm
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 确实是 Reset
<myke2> lilydjwg: 他的意思是让你开FF......
<cfy> hymnusalae: MaskRay2: 看不到是幸福的。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我學了一點皮毛是看SICP的，所以沒有搞。
<cfy> 字体没装么？
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: step 1: edit ~/.vimrc
<hymnusalae> MaskRay2, 我知道情况，昨天cfy給說了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你打個省略號呢？
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: step 2: change "exec ***" to "exec firefox"
<cfy> hymnusalae: 唉，sicp这厮教的不是lisp....
<hymnusalae> ……
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?
<cfy> hymnusalae: 什么情况？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你打個省略號過來，我看看一不一樣。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 英文的.............中文的。。。。。。。。
<myke2> .vimrc
<myke2> ......
<myke2> test
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: You do not understand my situation, do you?
<^k^> myke2, ....  ㍭ 
<MaskRay2> cfy: 204 是什么情况？
<MaskRay2> cfy: 205 是什么情况？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 好像我這個是不一样喲……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 得，你們多記一個 ASCII 代碼，205=省略號……這個不怪我，是ibus的。
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: no
<cfy> 205?
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 错了，之前应该是 编辑 ~/.xinitrc
<cfy> hymnusalae: ascii只有0~127
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: My X keeps give me bad video output, see http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83496
<hymnusalae> cfy, 不是到 255 嗎？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 不是吧。ascii是没有的。但是以前的ibm机器啥的貌似有到255
<hymnusalae> cfy, 哦。
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 之前你是不是说，启动X，正常；再启动 awesome，花屏？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我只記得多少年前我拿QB些打飛機的游戲的時候用了很多搞笑的擴展區字符。
 * cfy pasted "hymnusalae" at http://paste2.org/get/1323080
<myke2> lilydjwg: 解决n卡问题吧
<cfy> MaskRay2: 看上面那个
<microcai> myke2:  ?
<myke2> microcai: ?
<microcai> myke2: n 卡有问题
<cfy> MaskRay2: 我看不出来和205有啥关系。。。
<yp_> ls
<myke2> microcai: 他似乎花屏, 应该是n卡的原因吧
<MaskRay2> lilydjwg: uname -a && lspci | grep -i vga
<hymnusalae> cfy, ……
<cfy> hymnusalae: #x5396
<lilydjwg> Linux lilyforest 2.6.35.3-lily #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 22 23:05:18 CST 2010 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<lilydjwg> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C68 [GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<microcai> myke2:  我也遇到了 ... os_pci_init_handle 的问题
<MaskRay2> 这是什么发行版？
<alvin_rxg> 这他自己编译的内核？……
<cfy> 凾
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你認了吧，不要追究了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我只是在随便玩玩。。。
<lilydjwg> MaskRay2: Arch
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: Yes, or I wouldn't be able to read the Chinese!
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你现在在X下?
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: well, your X is fine. then u can start your firefox
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你从哪里装内核的
<lilydjwg> myke2: No, under console
<myke2> lilydjwg: 为什么你能显示中文?
<lilydjwg> myke2: wget && patch && make
<lilydjwg> myke2: 中文补丁þ
<myke2> lilydjwg: 用默认内核
<myke2> MaskRay2: 估计他用 microcai 的中文内核
<Kandu> myke2: 那是衝天飛豹寫的吧
<lilydjwg> myke2: 你觉得这和内核有关？
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你是用那个开源驱动的, 当然和内核
<myke2> Kandu: 哦, 知道了
<Kandu> myke2: :)  http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread331789.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ［内核补丁］：字符终端下显示UTF-8字符 - LinuxSir.Org
<myke2> Kandu: microcai 自己也写了一个
<alvin_rxg> 我现在想知道，他想解决哪个问题？启动 X？启动 firefox？启动 awesome？驱动？内核？
<Kandu> myke2: 好像不是自己寫的
<myke2> Kandu: 哦?
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: 花屏
<microcai> myke2:  ... ... 低调，低调
<Kandu> myke2: 具體你問他吧
<myke2> Kandu: 哦, 懒得去搞清楚
<myke2> lilydjwg: 你先用默认内核启动
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: X's log
<myke2> lilydjwg: 上那个fbterm显示中文试试, 不行的话参照N卡的ArchWiki
<lilydjwg> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/83497
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: the log
<Kandu> cfy: 考試是什麼時候？
<cfy> Kandu: 4-17.
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 我看看
<cfy> Kandu: 还没复习好。。。。
<lemonhall> CJKTTY那个内核我不喜欢。。。。。
<lemonhall> 还是喜欢美观的字体
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，還有三星期，加油吧
<microcai> lemonhall:  what ?!!!
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: log 上没问题。 cairo-xcb 是否ok？
<microcai> lemonhall:  你居然不喜欢我的代码！kAO .. 我马上改。给你个能加载 ttf 字体的补丁
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: 什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: pacman -Qs cairo-xcb
<microcai> Kandu:  我的补丁没问题。有问题的补丁是youbest 写的
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 我觉得应该是装了的……有必要看看 awesome 的 log
<microcai> Kandu: 我只是拿了他的字库用用
<myke2> MaskRay2: 求一个已经知道是二的幂的数的对数(关于2), 怎么求
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: local/cairo-xcb 1.10.2-2
<yp_> who
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 他说他awesome, openbox都开不了
<yp_> who say
<lilydjwg> myke2: 不是开不了，是显示不正常
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 有必要看看这俩都没有相关的 error
<myke2> lilydjwg: 我觉得是显卡问题
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 怎么启动 awesome 的？把它的 log 导出来
<yp_> 请教怎么退出这个频道
<myke2> lilydjwg: 我给出的方案是用默认内核看下(不需要把现在内核删除的)
<iIlL10oO> yp_: /quit
<yp_> thx
<myke2> lilydjwg: 因为自己编译的内核会增加很多不确定性
<lemonhall> microcai, 要得就是你得这句话！！！
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<MaskRay2> myke2: 31-__builtin_clz(x)
<microcai> lemonhall: 问题是， 终端用 tty 字体就是个笑话
<MaskRay2> myke2: x 是 unsigned，不能为 0
<microcai> lemonhall: 问题是， 终端用 ttf 字体就是个笑话
<MaskRay2> myke2: 假设 unsigned 是 32 位的
<microcai> lemonhall:  上那里去找 16x16 的字体啊！
<lemonhall> microcai, 可是实在是太丑了啊太丑了。。。
<myke2> microcai: 不是, 我说自己写
<microcai> lemonhall:  上那里去找 16x16 下显示效果那么好的 ttf 字体啊？
<lilydjwg> myke2: 好吧，我试试官方内核
<myke2> MaskRay2: 我说自己写一个代码
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 先看看那些 log 吧……
<Sliarger> 不停的弹窗：“检测到系统程序出现问题”怎么解决？谢谢....
<microcai> Sliarger:  用的是unity 吧？
<Sliarger> 嗯嗯..
<microcai> Sliarger:  升级到最新
<Sliarger> 嗯嗯，试试看,谢啦...
<microcai> Sliarger:  然后启动到 windows 下用 ie 不停的看，直到 unity 正式发布， 回到 unity 升级到最新 问题就解决了
<myke2> MaskRay2: btr还是什么的汇编指令, 这样不好. 我看到一个, 好像通过乘以某个奇怪的数然后做一些右移, 说正好对应0..15, 最后查表, 我不知道这个东西怎么构造出来的, 上面说是根据Euler回路什么
<alvin_rxg> microcai: =.=
<alvin_rxg> lol
<microcai>  alvin_rxg ^^
<MaskRay2> myke2: bsr 吧。
<lemonhall> 我决定暂时不升级到11.04了
<myke2> MaskRay2: 哦
<lemonhall> 等11.10
<MaskRay2> myke2: 分段，clz[1<<i] = i;
<lemonhall> 现在的10.10已经很好用了
<myke2> MaskRay2: 不是的, 我查下, 稍等
<MaskRay2> myke2: int my_clz(int x){return x>>16 ? 16+clz[x>>16] : clz[x];}
<myke2> MaskRay2: (x * 263572066) >> 27得到0..31和log(x)一一对应的
<lilydjwg> Well, after reboot, gdm starts well, but displaying is bad as before...
<myke2> lilydjwg: uname -r
<myke2> MaskRay2: 他上面没仔细说怎么构造出来的, 反正就说是一个"众所周知"的Euler回路的经典问题, "不再赘述"
<lilydjwg> fbterm's font is so bad and gpm mouse cursor will erase the characters....
<lilydjwg> myke2: 2.6.37-ARCH
 * lemonhall 大家注意到CA事件了么？
<myke2> lilydjwg: lsmod | grep kms
<kenifanying> lemonhall,what?
<lilydjwg> drm_kms_helper         23703  1 nouveau
<lilydjwg> drm                   141552  4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<lilydjwg> i2c_core               16029  5 i2c_nforce2,nouveau,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit
 * lemonhall 传说中。。。。是伊朗入侵了CA，然后给自己颁发了SSL的证书
 * lemonhall 可是我发觉。。。
<feder> 什么CA？
<myke2> feder: 根SSL服务的东西
 * lemonhall comodoo，我忘了怎么拼写 的了
<myke2> lemonhall: comodo
 * lemonhall 我发觉这几天访问GMAIL老师报错
 * lemonhall 尤其是报错SSL证书
<myke2> lemonhall: 入侵了, 如果给gmail搞个证书, 就不会报错了
<cfy> Kandu: spice会用不？
<myke2> lemonhall: 直接透明钓鱼
 * lemonhall 然后刚才一篇文章上说，通过透明代理和假的SSL证书，是可以进行中间人攻击。。从而监听所有GMAIL信息的
 * lemonhall 上次突尼斯的ISP就是这么干的
<feder> 就是和谐网站用的吧
 * lemonhall 想起来，后怕啊。。。。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall 因为最近所有的GMAIL访问，都提示证书是假的。。。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 看看 awesome 输出的 log 吧……
<myke2> lilydjwg: I cannot suggest you anything but https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA
<lilydjwg> alvin_rxg: 肯定不是 awesome 的问题，gdm 什么的都一样
 * lemonhall 上次的突尼斯政府，加上了透明代理，使用JS记录用户键盘录入，记录了很多用户的密码。。。。
<MaskRay2> myke2: 左移 0~31 位时让 31~27 位取遍
<myke2> MaskRay2: 问题这个东西怎么构造出来的
<alvin_rxg> lilydjwg: 所以得找个 log 看看呀
 * lemonhall 真是让人害怕。。。。。。。
<lilydjwg> myke2: I prefer nouveau for kms
<MaskRay2> myke2: 0~15 为 16 个顶点，边代表 0~31 每个数
<edison0354> lilydjwg: 不能开compiz啊
<myke2> lilydjwg: KMS is based on the Nvidia open source driver
<myke2> lilydjwg: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nouveau
<MaskRay2> myke2: (u, (u-8)*2+0, u*2+0), (u, (u-8)*2+1, u*2+1)
<MaskRay2> myke2: u <- [0..15]
<MaskRay2> myke2: 求一个 Eulerian circuit
<lilydjwg> edison0354:
<lilydjwg> edison0354: 我不用 compiz 的，aawesome 是丑了点，但是实用
<MaskRay2> myke2: 还要构造一张长为 32 的表
<microcai> http://0pointer.de/public/systemd-man/daemon.html
<MaskRay2> myke2: 其实还不如分段的方法
<microcai> ????  死 bot 怎么还不打印标题？@！
<edison0354> lilydjwg: 额，你awesome啊
<lemonhall> microcai, 我最近倒是学会学DBUS了。。所以反倒不需要弄守护进程了
<microcai> lemonhall:  dbus 用来做RPC 还可以。别的就算了吧
<myke2> MaskRay2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Bruijn_graph
<myke2> MaskRay2: ?
<lemonhall> 你们都是神人。。。我默默飘过。。。数学好才是真的好！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 广州好迪
<Gun^Rose> firefox4 有中文语言包了吗？
<myke2> Gun^Rose: yes
<microcai> lemonhall:  白痴。数学分N种，你学哪种？
<Gun^Rose> myke2: 哦，我去找找
<Gun^Rose> 谢谢
<tone> 我终于进来来
<tone> 哈哈  终于来了
<tone> 我想问大家个事  我很不理解阿
<microcai> tone:  说
<tone> 就是吧  我现在用大这个网 是我偷的别人的无线路由
<lemonhall> microcai, 我学经济的。。。。。。。。。。。
<tone> 我破解出来大密码 但在我住的这个地方  就是我直接上不去
<lemonhall> tone, 还偷得理直气壮的。。。！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<tone> 我得让别人链接这个无线网络 在共享给我  我才能上去。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ...  那学好 +-*/就行了
<lemonhall> microcai, 我早毕业了
<microcai> lemonhall:  事实上，学好卡西欧就行了
<tone> 形式所逼阿  我真没钱办网阿
<microcai> tone:  一边去。
<tone> 我一个在北京实习大  真没钱阿
<edison0354> tone: mac过滤？
<microcai> tone:  没钱你去抢银行去啊
<tone> 我感觉好像事MAC 过滤
<lei`> partitionmanager 要装什么才能创建fat分区啊
<tone> 但我改AMC 了 还是不行阿
<myke2> 杀, 盗, 淫, 妄 四大罪
<myke2> lei`: 用fdisk
<lei`> arch下kde分区管理器不能创建fat分区
<edison0354> microcai: 俺曾经也是偷网的……
<tone>  我偷网也是有原则的 我不下载  我就看个网页什么大
<MaskRay2> myke2: 前4位必须是0
<tone> 前四位要事0阿
<MaskRay2> myke2: 前4位必须是0，然后要跟一个1
<tone> 实验以下。。
<lei`> tone: 怎么愉的,我只想偷上irc
<kenifanying> tone,我也幸苦的破解了个wep的，就是连不上……
<tone> 就是我们住的这个地方  有个无线网络 是WEB加密的
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • vimperator不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322689&p=2245440#p2245440 我只是每天习惯性的Syu了一下，就变身成FF4,然后大量的插件杯具了 统计信息: 发表于 由 adagio — 2011-03-24 22:10
<tone> 我用minidwep就个破解来
<lei`> 我这好多wpa2加密的
<myke2> MaskRay2: 一下子想不明白, de Bruijn图好像是要求: 将2^n个0,1排列成环之后每相邻n个不同?
<MaskRay2> myke2: 左移 0~27位的话右边都有充足的数字可用，28~31 需要用到左移留下的0，一共需要4个
<tone> 那个就不要实验了 那个破解不开大
<MaskRay2> myke2: 因为左移 31 位需要用到 4 个留出的 0
<MaskRay2> myke2: 所以左移 31 位得到的首5位必须是 0
<MaskRay2> myke2: 所以开头5位必须是 00001
<MaskRay2> myke2: 263572066 满足要求，00001111101101011100101001100010
<tone> to
<lemonhall> 我是MAC地址过滤+IP,ARP地址绑定。。没加密
<soiamso> lei`: 使用验证服务器的基本破不了吧
<lemonhall> 但是我没有开SSID广播
<lemonhall> 可以很轻松的破解吧？
<tone> 我感觉破解要考运气 我在这半年来 就破解出两个来
<myke2> MaskRay2: 乘法做好之后是不是uint32溢出了?
<ofan> 有没有数字电路学的比较好的...
<MaskRay2> myke2: 左移 28~31 位会发生溢出
<myke2> MaskRay2: 然后发生什么
<MaskRay2> myke2: 左移 31 位需要借用 4 个 0，所以如果把序列看成循环的，首4为必须为0
<myke2> MaskRay2: 是shl?
<MaskRay2> myke2: 我前面错了，只要首4位为0就可以了
<myke2> MaskRay2: 哦, 乘好之后再右移, 正好保证了环的结构
<cfy> ofan: 我正在学。。。
<myke2> MaskRay2: 最多借出4位
<edison0354> cfy: 数电？
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯，
<cfy> lemonhall: wpa-psk足以
<ofan> cfy: 现在有N,P两种类型半导体,怎么搞出个非门电路来?
<cfy> ofan: 这是模电的东西吧
<lemonhall> cfy, 我是懒得加密。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: 恩
<ofan> cfy: 额 逻辑电路阿,不是数电?
<edison0354> ofan: 用触发器
<lemonhall> cfy, 尤其是有新设备进我网络里来的时候，我真的懒得给它输入那么长的一串东西
<edison0354> ofan: 具体是D还是JK还是什么的就忘了
<cfy> ofan: 都np了应该是模电吧，我还没学到，模电还是在学放大器
<ofan> 额..
<cfy> ofan: 我们数电没有涉及具体的实现，我翻翻书吧
<ofan> cfy: 恩
<edison0354> ofan: 错了，那个也是数电的
<lemonhall> cfy, 我就想知道，如果我不对外广播SSID。。。会怎样？
<edison0354> ofan: 那个不是用PN做非门的……
<edison0354> ofan: 我记错了……
<cfy> lemonhall: 可以发现的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 该破解的还是能扫到的
<ofan> 查了一下,貌似现在不讲具体电路了,直接用符号代替
 * edison0354 泡泡堂ing
<lemonhall> edison0354, ..............
<lemonhall> edison0354, 你能不能玩点儿难度的游戏。。。。
<myke2> MaskRay2: max{minf}或者min{maxf}的问题, 是否必定能二分ans
<tarlor> 谁能告诉我怎么找到机器人
<MaskRay2> myke2: 不知道
<cfy> ofan: 想起来了，貌似有提到一下
<tarlor> 我是来做任务的  大哥 谁知道啊
<cfy> ofan: 貌似是用三极管的截至区还不是饱和区
<cfy> ofan: 然后高低电位啥的。
<ofan> cfy: 搜到几个电路图了.. 正在看
<ofan> 都忘干净了 - -
<cfy> ofan: 你研究生？
<ofan> cfy: 不是...
<cfy> ofan: 啥专业的？
<ofan> cfy: 通信
<sikao_lfs> tarlor: 哈哈，你看看那个^k^
<sikao_lfs> 或在你随便给个链接的帖子。他就会出来
<sikao_lfs> tarlor: 或在你随便给个论坛上的帖子链接。那个频道机器人就会出来
 * lemonhall 开始看荒川爆笑团
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不看新房
<cfy> ofan: http://www.play-hookey.com/digital/electronics/dl_gates.html
 * lemonhall 一个宅男无聊到把古城荆棘王看完了。。。。。
 * lemonhall 那个宅男就是我
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我看的720p
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还不错的
<cfy> ofan: 哦，二极管的截至导通么。。
<lemonhall> edison0354, 什么？古城么？
<redmorning> 传说在人死后会陷入迷茫七天，混混愕愕的不知自己已经死了，等到第七天他会自主的回到生前最熟悉的地方，那里一定要有灵位和食物，这样当他看见自己的灵位时才会恍然原来他已经死了，享有完供的食物后,就会到阴间去了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> edison0354, 我没看懂。。所以正在补课。。。漫画看过么？
 * edison0354 泡泡堂Ing
<ofan> cfy: 这个倒是很不错,看明白了,可怎么实现非门?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是直接Google补课
<lemonhall> edison0354, 我是真不懂，反正我也很闲。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354, 对了。。。那个想找宠物店的有小孩子的大叔去哪里了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 忘了
<lemonhall> edison0354, 好想知道他后续的情节啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都不知道你说谁
<edison0354> lemonhall: 半年+以前看的
 * edison0354 泡泡堂ing
<lemonhall> edison0354, 我说的是。。。。IRC群里，有一个晚上，有个大叔，过来诉苦，不是离婚了么。。。。那个晚上你不在？
<lemonhall> edison0354, 看上了一个宠物店的猫女。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354, 忘记他ID了。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: buleghost
<tenzu> arch+openbox，文件关联的程序太多了，如何清理？
<MeaCulpa_> .....  弓型虫
<edison0354> lemonhall: 他比你来IRC早多了
<lemonhall> edison0354, 唔。。。。。。。。。有些想他。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354, 我也才来1个月不到吧
<MeaCulpa_> 亲密接触宠物的人很容易感染弓型虫，对胎儿有毁灭性影响
<MeaCulpa_> 所以要小心，记得预防针
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 他离婚了。。。孩子都可以打酱油了
<MeaCulpa_> 哦，那就好，我国允许打胎的
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa, 看上了宠物店的一个女人。。。好纯情的。。。不怕弓形虫
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 你又不怀孕……
<MeaCulpa_> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa_> 看上了就上嘛
<lemonhall> ..........................................
<lemonhall> edison0354, 我看上了一个楼下教英语的。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354, 所以就想起来他了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 上之
<lemonhall> edison0354, 正有此意。。。。。。
<lilydjwg> 有人知道 Archlinux 用 nouveau 驱动显示花屏怎么解决吗？
<lemonhall> lilydjwg, 等于没说，ARCH的版本号，NOUVEAU的版本号，你用的X是什么，版本是什么，然后就是诸如此类的BALBLABLA.......不过我个人的建议是，要不换个闭源的驱动试试？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 闭源无kms
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: 我不敢换了。用 Ubuntu 时换来换去差点弄得要重装了。。。
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: 而且我已经决定用开源驱动了
<myke2> lilydjwg: 刚才wiki中方法无效?
<lemonhall> edison0354, KMS。。。有那么重要么？
<lemonhall> edison0354, 就是进入GNOME之前漂亮一些。。。对不对？
<myke2> lemonhall: 闭源驱动还能fbterm?
<myke2> lemonhall: 似乎不能了吧
<lemonhall> myke2, ..................当然。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 你n卡的?
<lemonhall> myke2, 我的三台机器都是NV的卡。。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2, 挺好的啊。。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 然后闭源驱动能fbterm?
<lemonhall> myke2, 额。。。。是啊
<lemonhall> myke2, 怎么。。。之前的不行？
<myke2> lemonhall: 曾经遇到过别人, 装上闭源驱动, 不能fbterm的例子.
<lemonhall> myke2, ..................现在的驱动，也可以出UBUNTU进入GNOME之前的那些动画了啊。。。。。叫什么来着？
<lemonhall> myke2, 就是一个UBUNTU标志，下面几个小点儿。。晃来晃去的那个
<myke2> lemonhall: 这和fbterm什么关系
<myke2> lemonhall: 只是一个splash罢了
<lemonhall> myke2, FBTERM不就是要打开FRAME BUFFER么。。。。。。。。他为何不弄用FBTERM？
<myke2> lemonhall: 不支持framebuffer
<lemonhall> myke2, 唔，我不太清楚，反正是按正网上的教程一步步弄出来的。。。挺顺利的，
<lemonhall> myke2, 就是分辨率调整有些不爽。。其余都好
<lilydjwg> myke2: 我就是按 wiki 做的
<myke2> lemonhall: 那说明framebuffer是vga还是什么的模式, 不是针对驱动的
<myke2> lilydjwg: 还是搞不定?
<lilydjwg> myke2: 我今天已经放弃了。。。
<lemonhall> myke2, 是啊，估计是他内核的启动参数没弄对，或者是一路从8.04升级过来的吧
<lilydjwg> 郁闷死了，当初用 Ubuntu 8.10 也是显示问题，现在装 Arch 又是这问题……
<lemonhall> myke2, 我后来发觉从8.04升级过来的一些人就是打不开FB。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 不是, 是archlinux最新内核
<lemonhall> myke2, 奇怪的很。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 如何打开fb
<lemonhall> myke2, grub2????
<myke2> lemonhall: 无所谓的, 就是一个内核参数, 你n卡如何打开的
<myke2> lemonhall: 我没猜错的话是vesafb
<lemonhall> myke2, 恩。。。是
<lemonhall> myke2, 模块化的那个
<myke2> lemonhall: vesa是通用驱动, 就可以认为你的显卡驱动在framebuffer下是无效的, 只能用通用的了
<lemonhall> myke2, 唔。。。不太懂。。那意味着性能比较低？
<lemonhall> myke2, 我晕。。。我习惯性地去按下了CTRL+ALT+F1。。想打开终端，然后FBTERM一下。。怎么都没反应，一看是WIN7下。。。。。。。。。悲剧
<lee__> 额……
<myke2> lemonhall: google vesa
<lemonhall> myke2, 对了。。。VMWARE装的UBUNTU。。。可以硬件加速么？VMWARE 7.1.3+U10.10
<myke2> lemonhall: http://linux.die.net/man/4/vesa
<^k^> ⇪ title: vesa(4): Generic VESA video driver - Linux man page
<lemonhall> myke2, 够了够了。。。还要啥啊。。。13XX*768的分辨率都可以就行了。。。。FBTERM下又不能看电影，只要字体美观，能用上WEECHAT-CURSE上IRC，就够了
<lemonhall> myke2, 可惜就是W3M被阉割了。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 你来吧，帮忙做字体
<lemonhall> myke2, 新内核的机制导致W3M-IMG等于没用了。。。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  用 cjktty 就可以支持中文的同时看电影。
<microcai> lemonhall:  开 KMS 就能上
<lemonhall> microcai, 我对电影没需求啊。。。在纯字符终端下看电影多少有些变态啊，这个需求
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<microcai> lemonhall:   如果我的cjktty 支持 ttf 字体加载，你会去制作终端下的好看字体么/
<lemonhall> microcai, 只是对W3M-IMG不能有有些不爽啊。。我记得2006年的时候。。。我在GNOME下开终端W3M-IMG都是正常的。。。哎，这内核改的。。。越来越安全了？
<lemonhall> microcai, 擦。。。。制作字体这种事情是开玩笑的嘛
<microcai> lemonhall:  cjktty 下看 w3m 就能直接现实img
<lemonhall> microcai, 比你写个输入法工作量还大吧
<microcai> lemonhall:  cjktty 下看 w3m 就能直接显示img
<microcai> lemonhall:  所以你就别抱怨了嘛
<lemonhall> microcai, 你说得啥意思啊？
<myke2> lemonhall: w3m-img不行?
<myke2> lemonhall: 谁说的?
<lemonhall> microcai, TTF字体就是那种矢量的字体？
<microcai> lemonhall:  我这里 w3m 就能直接现实图片
<microcai> lemonhall:  我这里 w3m 就能直接显示图片
<microcai> lemonhall: 不用 w3m-img ,就是 w3m
<lemonhall> microcai, 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai, 你啥系统？FREEBSD？
<microcai> lemonhall:  gentoo linux
<lemonhall> microcai, 难道这只是UBUNTU的通病？
<microcai> lemonhall:  ...
<myke2> microcai: 仅仅w3m, 没有w3m-img为什么可以
<microcai> lemonhall: 不知道
<lemonhall> microcai, 估计和 myke2 说得一样，开源驱动？
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... w3m 要开启一个参数神码的
<microcai> lemonhall:  编译的时候开启的。 ubuntu 这种二进制发行版就速拿了
<myke2> microcai: 什么参数
<microcai> lemonhall:  编译的时候开启的。 ubuntu 这种二进制发行版就算了
<lemonhall> microcai, 我再去搜搜。。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  imlib
<lemonhall> microcai, 不要鄙视人家UBUNTU嘛，可以apt-source然后一样的嘛
<microcai> lemonhall:  --with-imlib
<lemonhall> microcai, 我试试去。。。这东西不大，编译应该不费事儿
<MaskRay2> microcai: http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git，你是开发者
<microcai> MaskRay2:  干嘛？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<microcai> ^k^:  是这个 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<microcai> lemonhall:  要安装 imlib 了才行
<lemonhall> microcai, 娘的，算了。。去睡了。。我老忘记我现在在WIN7下。。。。。
<myke2> microcai: 我编译下看看
<microcai> myke2: 编译神码？
<myke2> microcai: w3m
<microcai> lemonhall:  imlib2-1.4.4
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<MaskRay2> microcai: 求 cjktty 截图
<microcai> MaskRay2:  我现拍一个
<myke2> microcai: with-imlib?
<lemonhall> microcai, --enable-image=vesafb
<lemonhall> myke2, 还要这个参数。。。
<lemonhall> myke2, --enable-image=vesafb
<myke2> lemonhall: 你编译好了?
<microcai> MaskRay2:  拍好了
<lemonhall> myke2,没，我要有那么神速我就是神了，我搜到一篇编译的经验帖，说这两个参数一开，就OK，我看。。。估计闭源的NV驱动都OK
<myke2> lemonhall: 阿
<myke2> lemonhall: 我这里默认的编译参数里
<myke2> lemonhall: --enable-image=x11,fb
<myke2> lemonhall: --with-imagelib=imlib2
<flourish> 有人吗？
<pocoyo> flourish: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<flourish> 要女的
<lemonhall> myke2, 唔。。。。不知道，看这片帖子吧，这帖子就是个终端下的各种变态玩法大综合啊
<lemonhall> myke2, http://hi.baidu.com/jack_hunt/blog/item/63f8e0c4733734d938db49f2.html
<MaskRay2> microcai: imagebin？
<myke2> lemonhall: 帖没什么好看的, 我这里参数默认就有这2个
<lemonhall> myke2, 唔，人家提到了更变态的两个工具啊，一个终端截图，一个终端看图。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 终端看图没什么的
<myke2> lemonhall: fbi
<happyaron> lemonhall: 终端截图，神一直在用
<myke2> lemonhall: 很平常的工具, 还有顺带可以看fbgs
<myke2> happyaron: w3m可以脱离w3m-img?
<myke2> happyaron: 看图片
<microcai> MaskRay2:  上传 ing
 * microcai MaskRay2 http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/83499 
<lilydjwg> myke2: 我比较喜欢 fbv，可以在 tmux 下看
<myke2> lilydjwg: 有什么好处?
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: 终端截图也没什么，可以用 fbcat
<microcai> lilydjwg:  ... ...
 * lemonhall 我是菜鸟好嘛。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> lilydjwg:  我手机拍照的
 * lemonhall 原谅我。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai, 你是老菜!!!!!!!!
<lilydjwg> myke2: fbi 要求 console 啊，在 tmux/screen/fbterm 什么的下边就用不了
<myke2> lilydjwg: 哦, 对, 想起来了, 我试试fbv
<microcai> lilydjwg:  so , use cjktty
<myke2> lilydjwg: w3m-img你怎么解决的? 我都是用欺骗方法export TERM=
<microcai> myke2:  所以，说 fbterm 可以替代内核中文支持的人都是 SB
<myke2> lilydjwg: TERM=jfbterm
<microcai> myke2:  包括 alen cox
<lemonhall> 这里果然有一些终端达人啊。。。。我其实就是为了给服务器加上这些东西，让服务器有能力跑跑中文，让我在服务器上跑VIM的时候可以直接看中文，写中文。。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  cjktty 目前只能看。输入法嘛 ... 筹备中。
<microcai> lemonhall:  可以使用 vimim
<lemonhall> microcai, 拼不过sunpinyin，所以无视
<microcai> lemonhall:  ,,,  我就打算给内核控制台写输入法，用 sunpinyin ,,,,
<lilydjwg> myke2: 我以前用 w3m 没做什么就可以显示图片啊，后来嫌干扰其它 tty 就关掉了
<lilydjwg> microcai: 一定要支持五笔啊
<microcai> lilydjwg:  太难了
<MaskRay2> microcai: 我已经 git clone 了 linux-2.6 了，怎么用上 cjytty（不重新下载）
<microcai> lilydjwg:  五笔无视。
<lilydjwg> microcai: 五笔算法比拼音简单吧
<myke2> lilydjwg: 在fbterm中的w3m
<microcai> MaskRay2:  git remote add cjktty git://repo.or.cz/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<lemonhall> microcai, 就写个好壳子就好了，我看了那个SUNPINYIN的接口层，也就300行。。。你加油啊，你要写好了，文档一定要弄好啊，我顺便把ibus-pinyin-cloud移植过去
<microcai> MaskRay2:  git fetch cjktty
<microcai> MaskRay2:  git merge cjktty/master
<MaskRay2> microcai: 明白，明天就做小白鼠
<lilydjwg> myke2: jfbterm 我以前用过，bug 不少啊
<microcai> MaskRay2:  make menuconfig 的时候，浏览到 Drivers >  graphics > framebuffer -> select compile-in font -> cjk font /
<Scriptkids> 现在amd显卡的驱动怎么样了?
 * lemonhall 表示，cloud拼音在网速快的情况下是最给力的输入法，没有之一
<myke2> lilydjwg: 不是用jfbterm, 而是用TERM=jfbterm的环境变量欺骗, 在fbterm下用
<microcai> Scriptkids:  想多 shit 有多shit
<MaskRay2> microcai: 这个比起 fbterm 优势在哪？
<lilydjwg> lemonhall: 输入法前加个“拼音”吧？
<myke2> MaskRay2: fbterm是pts吧
<lemonhall> MaskRay2, 可以蛋疼的在终端下看电影。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> MaskRay2:   fbterm 给里面的程序是伪终端
<myke2> microcai: 就是pts, 和tty不在同层次
<lemonhall> MaskRay2, 但是缺点也明显，你要编译内核。。。而且我始终讨厌CJKTTY的字体。。。。糙得很。。。。。
<MaskRay2> microcai: 嗯，然后有些东西开不了
<microcai> MaskRay2:  对
<MaskRay2> lemonhall: 我本来就是 git clone 的 linux-2.6
<microcai> lemonhall:  !!!! 你可以把 fbterm 的字体整进去啊！
<lemonhall> microcai, 我就是来吐槽你的！！！！！！！！！！
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<lemonhall> microcai, fbterm人家是用系统的字体好不好。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 内核没法用 fontconfig .....
<lemonhall> microcai, 显示起来很华丽啊！！！！！！！！
<microcai> lemonhall:  不过也简单，可以写个程序转化一下给内核用。
<lemonhall> microcai, 矢量字体多华丽丽的飘过
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<MaskRay2> 我要 Monaco 字体。。。
<lemonhall> microcai, 难不难么？
<MaskRay2> 还有圆体。。当然这些是版权有问题的字体
<lemonhall> microcai, 这个特性？
<microcai> MaskRay2: ... ... 看来我得开始写支持 ttf 字体的补丁了，否则没法满足你们
<lemonhall> microcai, 是啊，但是初始状态你还是用普通的字体吧。。。内核能用一个配置文件去设置字体么？
<microcai> MaskRay2:  啊哈，我明白了！！！ 我可以让一个 daemon 去做 reserlize 工作。这很高 daemon 可以使用 freetype 和 fontconfig
<mofli> 这微菜，脱离现代社会久了，有在作无用功
<microcai> mofli:  ... ..
<microcai> mofli:  这不是有2个家伙提出需求了嘛
<lemonhall> microcai, 也是啊。。。。。。。。。。FBTERM可以解决大部分问题
<soiamso> mofli: 世界缺少的是最求完美的，
<mofli> fb下啥不能作。都完美了。够了
<microcai> lemonhall:  我的 cjktty解决全部问题。
<mofli> 等Xorg废弃了再说吧
<microcai> mofli:  ... mplayer 不能放。
<mofli> 那就你的不能
<microcai> mofli:  w3m 不能显示。
<mofli> 唉，脱离践兔吧
 * microcai mofli:  w3m 在 fbterm 下不能显示图片
<lemonhall> microcai, 不过我很好奇，这种让终端支持TTY的技术。。。。是不是对LINUX内核来说，有些蛋疼啊？所以英文的那些人不加入这个。。。。。再想想
<microcai> lemonhall:  是啊。
<mofli> 有限支持你port输入法过去
<flourish> 嘿，有人发布过自己的deb包吗？
 * lemonhall 这么说在内核里加一个输入法这种想法也很蛋疼。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<mofli> lol
<microcai> lemonhall:  管他呢。 自己实现了，自己用着舒服就是了。管他们接受不接受啊。
<lemonhall> microcai, 就这样吧。。。菜菜，你要是忙的话就别蛋疼了，这两个要求现在觉得真得疼的。。。。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ..  忙。 不过做这种有挑战意义的事情就是舒服啊
<mofli> 其实微菜的精神值得学习。
<mofli> :D
<mofli> 斗篷这家伙
<lemonhall> microcai, 这样做出来的东西是不是用NCRUSE的时候，彩蛋会变得很漂亮？
<microcai> lemonhall:  神码是caidang？
<lemonhall> s/彩蛋/菜单/
<lemonhall> microcai, 好吧，精神上支持你。。我水平不足，顶多能把几个手头读得懂的输入法移植到你的所谓内核输入法接口里面去
<vic> 如果输入法时内核提供接口，那么是不是不用xim了。。所以就少了许多程序兼容问题了
<soiamso> vic: X 还存在？
<vic> 呃，x不存在，怎么用gui？？
 * microcai 好啊！
<microcai> vic:  恩。不使用 xim , 用 kim
<microcai> vic:  kernel im
<microcai> vic:  先构思一个好的框架先。有什么好的参考不？
<vic> microcai: 这样是不是 比如光标跟随阿。。也不用管什么qt阿gtk阿。。
<microcai> vic:  光标跟随是肯定要的。
<vic> microcai: 我只是刚看到你们讨论这个。。我就想基于x当im接口当问题实在是闹心，所以就问一下
<microcai> vic:  你觉得 kim 应该怎么样？
<mofli> 参照天汇，中国龙
<mofli> lol
<microcai> 编译内核ing ....
<soiamso> microcai: 出了 tty base 调度算法后，还有kim 的必要？
<microcai> soiamso:  tty base ?
<vic> microcai: 我的意思是说，既然是内核提供输入法了，那么可不可以绕过x呢？可不可以避免象ibus某些程序光标不跟随当问题
<microcai>  soiamso 神码东西？
<microcai> vic: ...  自然是不用 X 的东西啦
<microcai> soiamso:  kim 是内核输入法协议（构思中）
<microcai> 编译好了
<microcai> 编译内核居然 2min 就好了
<soiamso> microcai: 那个是性能问题。你讨论的是不用gui 就能输入中文的问题。
<vic> kim如果只是提供字符界面的。。那么蛋疼
<microcai> vic: ......
<microcai> vic:  kim  只是个控制台输入法的协议。控制台输入法可以自己随便写啊
<vic> 连终端有中文都别扭，别说控制台了。。。。
<vic> microcai: 所以，控制台当输入法协议，意义不大。。真的 ，不是打击积极性阿。。。
<vic> 这词频，真是郁闷
<FrankLv> 刚看了 TRON 开头好多电脑方面的信息  ps -elf | grep .... kill -9 哈哈
<microcai> vic:  ... ...
<microcai> vic:  我怎么找不到 vt.c 里面那里实现控制台读取的
<vic> microcai: 问我，还不如问google。。俺就是一个小白
<microcai> vic:  找到了
<microcai> vic:  内核真TMD 简单啊
<microcai> vic:  尤其是你有 cdt 的时候。哈哈
<vic> microcai: 嘎。。。。。
<vic> ibus越来越不给力了。。打字都一顿一顿的
<microcai> vic:  try fcitx
<microcai> vic:  fcitx  用 gtk3 的时候可能有问题，
<vic> microcai: 正在用fcitx
<vic> microcai: 俺用kde的，无视gtk3
<microcai> vic:  gtk3 的 xim 模块有问题。
<microcai> vic:  kde ... ...
<microcai> vic:  一样的。  firefox 最终会换到 gtk3 的
<vic> microcai: 俺用chrome，无视ff
<vic> microcai: konqueror不给力啊，不然连chrome都无视掉 哈哈
 * happyaron kde环境下浏览器还真薄弱
<vic> happyaron: +1
<vic> 我怎么觉的，什么好东西都是先出gtk的
<vic> kde那帮人真不容易。。围追堵截啊
<mza_> 是不是无法访问gmail了？
<microcai> vic:  konqueror  可是 chrome 的祖宗啊
<vic> 祖宗现在不给力了。。
<hata> 有什么可以代替launchpad
<mza_> 你们有谁现在能连上gmail不？
<happyaron> quota的单位是啥？
<microcai> hata:   gentoo
<vic> kb？
<blueghost> google 新闻不能直接上了. 不过很奇怪, 搜索 某些东西, 然后转到 新闻 倒是可以, 然后在 点 "焦点新闻" 就可进去 新闻首页.
<blueghost> 直接 点新闻 会提示 重置
<blueghost> 挺奇怪的
<redmorning> 一个老头出现在主人公面前：“外星人要入侵了，我选择你作为救世主……”
<tonghuix> 嘿嘿嘿
<tonghuix> 还是没人哦
<blueghost> 谁在国内的, 帮我在 google 上搜索南方周末
<blueghost> 怎么我 一搜索 就重置
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 家里还没有网络呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦？那这会儿在哪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 公司
<alvin_rxg> 继续加班呢……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无偿加班中
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好更新arch
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 加油，过了这几天就好了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 项目主管一日不归。我一日不得安宁
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) http://www.infzm.com/content/56426
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 你不会接手啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 接毛阿
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我新人
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 公司的项目 ????
<gebjgd> blueghost, 这么大的项目就让我一个人弄
<gebjgd> blueghost, 恩
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 我还以为是 开源的项目. 理解错了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 德国的???
<gebjgd> blueghost, 公司的开源项目
<gebjgd> blueghost, 是
<blueghost> 恭喜了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我都快死了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 在 德国 定居了 ???
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 可以 开个分支, 然后做修改, 等项目主管 回来了, 让他审核啊
<gebjgd> blueghost, 审核个毛
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 开分支, 不影响 主线 就好了吧
<gebjgd> blueghost, 4月1日交货
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 直接在主线 写吗
<gebjgd> blueghost, 他病假休息到4月4日
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 项目让你 一个人抗???
<gebjgd> blueghost, 恩那
<gebjgd> blueghost, 10w欧元的项目
<blueghost> 继续努力
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我已经快吐血了
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 坐好了, 就是你的功劳了
<blueghost> 努力
<blueghost> 不说了, 不妨碍你继续努力了
<gebjgd> blueghost, 功个毛
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我能活到4月4日就行了
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 加油, 过几天就好了
<blueghost> 试想一下，如果我们身边突然响起 “火警”警报，有谁知道如何正确应对？
<gebjgd> 回家
<gebjgd> 睡觉
<^k^>  06:07
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-25
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<ljlau> morning all
<Loongjiang> hi
<Loongjiang> hi
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 这个国家最让我心悸的，不是国家机器任意妄为地作恶，而是占据主流力量的普通人纷纷告诉你：这个国家就是这样的，你改变不了的，习惯了就行。他们可能是你的同学，同事，朋友，亲人，爱人。只要自己不被伤害，他们可以容忍任何人被伤害。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<ljlau> pocoyo:赞同，就连我爸我妈都这么和我说
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 遇到匪徒，分开双腿，好好享受
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你这妖狐
<iGoogle> 想通了？
<^k^> 新⇨ 内核及嵌入式开发 • 浙大网新科技诚聘Linux内核研发工程师 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322716&p=2245661#p2245661 网新中央研究院是专注于Linux内核研究的研发团队，由国内著名的Linux专家毛德操老师主持工作。毛德操老师为兼容内核的创始人，研究操作系统数十年，撰写了《Windows情景分析》，《Linux情景分析》等经典的 ...
<iIlL10oO> 遇到匪徒，分开双腿，好好享受
<ljlau> MeaCulpa:其实我觉得这个不仅仅是P民的思想问题，gov也有问题，而且是最大的问题
<blueghost> gov?????
<blueghost> 中国地下党怎么联系啊
<leaveboy> 毛德操就是骗人的，之前买过他的两本书，看得迷迷糊糊的
<blueghost> 中国地下党怎么联系啊
<blueghost> Qt4 的前途 怎么样啊, 自从 nokia 嫁给 ms 后
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 嫁给Nokia以后也没咋样，现在也不会咋样
<MeaCulpa> ljlau: 思想没错啊，双手在自己手里，有种就上咯
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我是怕 qt4 不再被 很好的支持
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 应该不会吧，从用户来说，开源是不可逆的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 要说支持，M$ 现在有资本关闭所有winapi只开放DirectX和.net
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 到那个时候，一切库都是浮云
<ljlau> MeaCulpa:......
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我是怕 nokia 不再那么花力气 维护 qt4 了. 如果是这样, 我倒希望 qt4 独立出来
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 只要别像Borland那样动小脑筋，不会死的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 别说 borland, 我恨死他了
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 他维护不维护无所谓，至少桌面平台没关系，只是QTopia真的需要硬件厂商推
<MeaCulpa> Qt如果想在手机上有作为，还是要靠后台的
<MeaCulpa> 话说nokia有花力气维护Qt4么...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 现在 qt4 现在无论是桌面还是 移动的, 都更新很快.  我担心 整个 qt4 的开发 会停滞. 手机 倒无所谓. 还没 心思弄这个
<MeaCulpa> Qt4再怎么说也比Java有意思吧，你看Android居然搞了个类Linux系统来跑Java
<blueghost> ....
<MeaCulpa> 跑
<blueghost> qt4有意思?还是 java
<MeaCulpa> 跑Java还不如WM呢...我都看不出Android有什么价值
<MeaCulpa> 可能我外行，Android只是披了Java的皮
<blueghost> 对手机暂时不感冒
<iGoogle> 有商业价值嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 以前那个openmoko怎样...
<blueghost> qt4 的 录音库, 如果用在 手机上, 是怎样的 原理? 是不是抓取的是手机话筒的声音
<iGoogle> 至少in在跑。和ios wm sb一起
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 我觉得我国开源社区对Qt有一种奇怪的看法...是不是以前Qt的Licence得罪了不少想做私活收钱的人...
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那我不知道
<iGoogle> 为什么电视剧里面的美女一定都要死掉
<blueghost> Qt4 的多媒体 模块, 有个抓取 声音 的底层库, 在手机上 是否 支持
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这是原因之一，还有很重要的就是被脑残的GNOME控们诋毁的
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 以前那个licence，要么开源要么付钱，很激进，怎么开源社区反而不喜欢？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 没留意
<freeflying> blueghost: phonon?
<iGoogle> 正看一个，又这结局。 blueghost
<iGoogle> freeflying: 硬k派。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 就如我上面所说的啊
<blueghost> freeflying:) 不是那个, 那个只有播放 , 没有抓取的. 抓取的 是更底层的
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我的问题是，为什么东亚的电视，老模子结局都很惨，猥琐男都是胜利者
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 并且开源 又不意味着免费
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 一般壮硕的男人，上来就挂了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 俄。东亚的。。你统计了？
<MeaCulpa> lol
<iGoogle> 。。
<MeaCulpa> 日本，韩国，我国.....东北亚
<iGoogle> 我国的。没这样吧
<MeaCulpa> er...我国没有....
<iGoogle> 我以为你是说a片呢。 lol
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 因为导演 都是 猥琐的. 通过 电视剧 来 实现自己
 * MeaCulpa 身高不小心超标一点点，看这些电视啊动画啊就很郁闷
<iGoogle> 那是，导演不猥琐，拍不出
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: Qt在很多方面都优于GTK, 不过它也只是多灾多难，如今在nokia手里还不知道前途如何
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 中国的动画, 一个感觉就是 拖泥带水.
<iGoogle> freeflying: 说白了。只是c++和c打仗
<MeaCulpa> 就想A片，日本的都找猥琐男，估计是日本A根本不考虑女观众的感受
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: gtk那样的C, 和C++也差不多了
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你还准备让女的接受这啊
<iGoogle> 你去当导演吧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 俩人物, 距离 就 紧贴着, 还要发远程攻击, 并且还来个慢动作 特写.
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: gtk的那种写法岂不就是C++?
<iGoogle> 那是gtkmm。假c++
 * adam8157 你们在说神码?
<xiamx> Qt功能是很丰富
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 比较我倒是没法比，就说文档，Qt几乎没有文档，但是却很清晰，gtk文档有，但是我愚钝....看不懂！
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 这个我赞同
<MeaCulpa> 因为我1个下午没看懂gtk文档，所以我没用过gtk
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 本来 就 不符合逻辑, 还要来个特写镜头. 感觉就是没有任何内容, 拉长 时间 来填点
<MeaCulpa> 实在是很主观，因为本人愚钝，所以与gtk擦肩而过
<iGoogle> gtk只函数说明。没文档
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ...
<iGoogle> perl不需要文档
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: Qt文档也灭有，Qt文档搜索功能都没有
<iGoogle> lol
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 但是我看得懂
<freeflying> iGoogle: perl
<freeflying> lol
<blueghost> 感觉 剧情空洞, 用许多特技镜头 来填时间
<MeaCulpa> 我老婆就觉得日本A片没看头，男的太猥琐，还不如我，有啥好看
<iGoogle> pl多自由啊
<iGoogle> ..
<xiamx> 我恰恰相反。。。看不懂QT，看得懂GTK
<MeaCulpa> 如果porn star还不如你的性伴侣，那这个片子毫无看头
<iGoogle> c函数本来就简单。 xiamx
<xiamx> iGoogle, 我看的pyGtk
 * MeaCulpa 也不懂pl
<MeaCulpa> xiamx: pyGTK...看看pyQt，你一定会喜欢
<iGoogle> 拉。僵化的py语法
<xiamx> 有vala了 gtk应该很爽
<freeflying> xiamx: qml不是更好
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我喜欢py, 臃肿，罗嗦，功能强大，合我口味
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你肯定不会c。所以才py
<iGoogle> 是不
<blueghost> 该快的不快. 还罗嗦. 什么都解释一通. 好像不是通过画面来讲故事, 是用对白来讲. 倒不如把 中国动画片 在 收音机放, 效果更好
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 我的C能力永远超不过任何脚本语言解释器，所以我不C
<iGoogle> 这就是差别。会c的，应该都喜欢pl
<blueghost> 还没回答我的问题
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: pl做的简单的事情，我靠awk, 复杂的事情，我靠py
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: pl只是被替代了而已
<blueghost> qt4 的 抓取音频 是否适用在手机
<iGoogle> 那是方法而已。
<iGoogle> blueghost: 硬件驱动的事情嘛
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不过pl现成的东西真多
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是这类的问题
<iGoogle> 理解下串口和芯片的端口操作。 blueghost
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ...不懂，不能回答你
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 是啊。居多
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是不是 将手机 的话筒 可以看作 mic 设备
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 但是文字处理我觉得awk够了啊
<iGoogle> blueghost: 如果手机是跑qt的。那应该就是设备。只是在android上，记得那是闭源驱动
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 很多SA拿perl干coreutil就能干的事
<freeflying> blueghost: 如果再低层是不是应该gst这些干的了
<MeaCulpa> gst...
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 如果 这个库 可以应用 于手机, 我就不用直接接触 串口啊,芯片什么的
<xiamx> 被Fedora先入为主了... 如果当时开始用的是SUSE 估计现在应该在用KDE
 * adam8157 下午去面试Redat, 求助威...
 * adam8157 下午去面试Redat, 求助威...
 * adam8157 下午去面试Redat, 求助威...
<iGoogle> blueghost: 驱动就是隔离应用者和硬件接口的嘛
<MeaCulpa> redat...
 * adam8157 下午去面试Redhat, 求助威...
 * adam8157 下午去面试Redhat, 求助威...
 * adam8157 下午去面试Redhat, 求助威...
<^k^> adam8157:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<freeflying> 靠，这是什么公司
<blueghost> freeflying:) , iGoogle 我是希望 这个Qt4 的音频抓取的库, 可以将 手机 话筒看作 音频抓取设备
<iGoogle> 这个？你说的那个哦
<freeflying> blueghost: 手机上肯定不会直接让你操作硬件的
<MeaCulpa> ...RH
<xiamx> adam8157, 不错 祝你成功
<MeaCulpa> Fedora默认什么wm?
<MeaCulpa> +U+U
<xiamx> MeaCulpa, gnome
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 就是啊, 问题是 qt4的那个库是不是 对应那个驱动的
<xiamx> MeaCulpa, metacity
 * adam8157 准备求收留...
<freeflying> xiamx: MeaCulpa mutter
<iGoogle> blueghost: 不知道你所指的啊。通常手机都有sdk。硬件驱动都做好了嘛
<blueghost> freeflying:) qt4相关 的 抓取 音频的库叫 QAudioInput.
<xiamx> freeflying, 这是 fedora几？
<xiamx> freeflying, 我已经2年没用fedora了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) QAudioInput是否 就是 调用这个 驱动的.
<iGoogle> blueghost: 看这名字，像驱动上一层的。
<xiamx> fedora更新太快..有些时候兼容性不好
<MeaCulpa> redhat北京也在中科院计算所那里吧
<iGoogle> 你应该操作更上层的
<roylez> adam8157: .
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 对啊, 我就是不想直接接触驱动. 而且使用 Qt4自带的库来操作.
<MeaCulpa> 出差的时候住在那里，每天去拉屎
<iGoogle> blueghost: 当然。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 更上一层的就是 phonon了, 那东西没有声音抓取
<MeaCulpa> 做RH的小白鼠，挺好
<freeflying> adam8157: 应聘的啥职位
<iGoogle> blueghost: 具体函数不知道。你就研究下Qaudioinput吧。这应该刚好是驱动上一层
<blueghost> 我想 弄一个 用手机 录音, 然后 发布出去 的东西
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ... 用Qt的手机现在有多少....
<freeflying> meego?
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是的, 函数 没问题. 我就是 不知道在 手机上 是怎么样 录音. 是否通过 qaudioinput这个库可以
<iGoogle> 米果，才出一台吧
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 不知道
<iGoogle> 这我也不知道嘛。自己看
<iGoogle> 去qt房间问
<blueghost> 好的
<blueghost> è°¢
<iGoogle> 又不是问fvwm perl
<iGoogle> lol
<blueghost> 再问一个问题
<pocoyo> blueghost: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MeaCulpa> 唉，同事的都是pl， 看来是不得不学习pl了
<blueghost> 股票的数据 是不是可以 公开 获取的
<iGoogle> 可以的
<blueghost> 在拿获取
<blueghost> 在哪获取
<blueghost> 用什么协议 来传输
<iGoogle> 论坛有人做过。有源码。
<iGoogle> 去找吧
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 是那些实时的数据
<ofan> 做六方图的那个?
<iGoogle> 是显示行情的
<blueghost> 对
<FrankLv> 我记得曾在这里问为什么 system-config-service/sysv-rc-conf成废品了，原因是不是ubuntu启动是用Upstart的？system-v的启动方式已经不用了
<blueghost> 但是实时的, 不是 收市
<iGoogle> FrankLv: 差不多是这样
<freeflying> FrankLv: sysv的主流发行版都不用了
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 集讯网生活常识 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322722&p=2245700#p2245700 集讯网 生活 常识:吃了辣的东西，感觉就要被辣死了，就往嘴里放上少许盐，含一下，吐掉，漱下口，就不辣了； 牙齿黄，可以把花生嚼碎后含在嘴里，并刷牙三分钟，很有效； 若有小面积皮肤损伤或者烧伤、烫伤，抹上少许牙膏，可 ...
<blueghost> .................................
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 是实时 的吗? 我说的不是每天收市的 行情
<iGoogle> blueghost: 当然拉。去搜索吧。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 啥贴
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 谢了
<freeflying> iGoogle: 删贴
<blueghost> 好了, 我没问题了
<iGoogle> 说股票的，以前有2.。。删啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> 花生腐蚀牙釉质的
<roylez> 居然掉线
<iGoogle> 花生米，补铁的
<roylez> ...
<roylez> 吃多了上火
<iGoogle> roylez: 偷网是这样的
<roylez> iGoogle: 公司的好不好
<iGoogle> 公司集体偷网？
<Evanescence> iGoogle: how ?
<iGoogle> 。？
<Evanescence> roylez: 无线偷网？
<iGoogle> 欢迎烂evil
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 。。。。
<roylez> Evanescence: 你听ee的，年都会过错的
<iGoogle> 我们小公司，还2光纤。那 roylez的ibm。还偷网。。。
<roylez> iGoogle: 您说上瘾了....
<iGoogle> 拉。:-)
<Evanescence> roylez: iGoogle就是ee阿, 还以为是ee开头的呢
<roylez> http://k.min.us/immLfc.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 丫
<iGoogle> 咋又换网站？ roylez
<MeaCulpa> roylez: !! 打击很大
<adam8157> freeflying: 刚洗数去了, 投的内核测试或开发
<iGoogle> . 下面那女友。。。
<MeaCulpa> 但是挖掘机，电焊工，在国际上都是薪水高的职业嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 呵呵, ibm那边通知MM明天去面试, 但是没有搭理我...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ~~
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> 也只有我国，30以前，收入不如干我们这个的
<MeaCulpa> 上海电焊工已经很贵了
<roylez> adam8157: 你mm的简历似乎比你的还简单阿
<iGoogle> adam8157: 有 roylez 在的地方，都色
<MeaCulpa> 否则不会有人无证引得大楼少了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 图片
<MeaCulpa> mm的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你多大...
<adam8157> roylez: 我俩都没什么工作经验...她还很小白...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 24
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去看下迪拜的建筑史
<iGoogle> 支持发图。 adam8157
<freeflying> adam8157: 发个简历我看看
<MeaCulpa> .... 一毕业就来蓝巨...和进国企没区别了
<roylez> iGoogle: 我支持你
<iGoogle> 拉。 狒狒动心了。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 拿到redhat offer就发图
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年轻人还是在外面历练一下比较好
<iGoogle> adam8157:  freeflying 是老板哦
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: ...咋
<roylez> adam8157: 发你mm的，你的不要
<freeflying> iGoogle: 忽悠
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 迪拜咋了...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: nnnd 你说电焊工是高薪嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 恩, 前面拿到风河的offer, 今天面redhat 呵呵
<GodKiller> adam8157: 刚毕业啊？
<adam8157> freeflying: 地址是?
<adam8157> GodKiller: 刚不到两年, 小本一枚
<freeflying> adam8157: zhengpeng.hou AT  gmail.com
<LemonHall> adam8157: 风和做啥的？
<freeflying> LemonHall: windriver都不知道？
<LemonHall> adam8157: 真不错，都这么喜欢REDHAT
<adam8157> LemonHall: vxworks就是风河的...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 难道不是么
<LemonHall> adam8157: 唔。。。我主修经济。。。。
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 就算在国内，也已经是高新了，我听我大伯说的江南造船厂的电焊工，出去一趟私活就是上万了
<LemonHall> freeflying: 唔。。真不错的一家公司
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 他说一般的工程队根本请不起有证的电焊工的
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。。。。
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 电焊工这么牛逼
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 现在码农真不如这些高级技工的
<adam8157> freeflying: 发了, 确实很简单
<MeaCulpa> LemonHall: 我有一个中学同学以前暑假就去船厂打工的，他是和他爸爸学的电焊，据说学费就那一个月搞定的
<GodKiller> MeaCulpa: 传说中的高级技工
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 我去搜索一下。。。这么牛
 * adam8157 确实, 但是不是国内码农高, 只是国内的其他工种薪水太少了
<MeaCulpa> 普通造房子的工程队，电焊工都是借别人的证件的
<MeaCulpa> 不过造房子的要求低，船厂的电焊工特别牛
<GodKiller> adam8157: 不错，怎么发展起来的，指教指教 我毕业一年迷茫中的人
<freeflying> adam8157: 这也忒简单点了
<adam8157> GodKiller: 大二开始玩linux, 喜欢c, 喜欢geek化, 喜欢折腾...然后...
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 呵呵
<freeflying> adam8157: 不过你可以拿着windriver的offer去跟RH多要点钱
<adam8157> freeflying: 我才毕业, 能有什么经验啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 不想多要钱, 只想被收留...
<freeflying> adam8157: 至少Skill可以写详细点
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 我刚搜完了。。。大约就是1200-3000吧。。。普通的
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 技术好的，高压电焊工大约能弄到7000
<adam8157> freeflying: 恩, 也是, 呵呵
<freeflying> adam8157: 这一次的钱关系很重要的，谈低了以后加起来很慢的
<LemonHall> MeaCulpa: 像你说的那种高级电焊工。。估计能弄到上万的
<freeflying> adam8157: 你手上有了别人的offer, 就多了谈的筹码
<adam8157> freeflying: 说实话, 我之前是四川的国企, 工资很低了, 这次拿的三个offer都几乎是之前的三倍...已经暴发户的感觉了
<MeaCulpa> LemonHall: ... 那么低
<leaveboy> coder 现在命最苦
<MeaCulpa> 国企可以看到老啊
<MeaCulpa> 要是进了体制，还是很舒服的
<freeflying> adam8157: 私下告诉我多少，我帮你出出主意
<adam8157> freeflying: 红帽给的低点我也接受 :-), 关键是我底气不是很足
<freeflying> adam8157: 争取要的更多
<MeaCulpa> 工作太累，不举，不值得....国企舒服，抱得美人归
<leaveboy> adam8157: 四川的国企给你多少
<freeflying> adam8157: RH的话你应该加上50%的要
<adam8157> freeflying: 真的呀?
<freeflying> adam8157: 你手上的三个offer就是资本啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哇, 这下发了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 年轻人，国企和外企税收和工资收入结构完全不同的
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 超。拉船厂的来说。那当然不同了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我已经据掉一个, 只留了风河和另外一个创业公司
<MeaCulpa> 刚从国企跳出来的，很容易被外企骗
<LemonHall> adam8157: 去REDHAT吧。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在给的都是那个价, 让我周一答复
<freeflying> adam8157: 你刚来北京，创业的就不要考虑了
<aBiNg> MeaCulpa: 你不是被金拉去的么？
<iGoogle> 船厂的焊接要求多高哦。 MeaCulpa
<adam8157> freeflying: 那个创业的地方有点偏...但是还是不错.
<MeaCulpa> aBiNg: 国企个税按1.5k征收...逢年过节...的确不一样
 * adam8157 我之前的国企也是没什么福利的, 就是年终稍微多点
<freeflying> adam8157: 去startup就是赌，看你敢不敢了
<freeflying> adam8157: 不过你年轻也无所谓
 * MeaCulpa 自从离开国企，就再也没没去过迎宾馆吃饭，再也没去过波特曼和威斯汀吃自助餐...
<adam8157> freeflying: 呵呵, 下午的rh面过再考虑...
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你那里不也招人嘛
<iGoogle> 相面看下
<iGoogle> 漂亮的留了
 * MeaCulpa 自从离开国企，就再也没住过有游泳池的酒店
<freeflying> iGoogle: lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 我去面rh的时候能提拿到风河offer这事儿么...
<adam8157> iGoogle: - -!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...你去和mm相亲的时候会说上半场的事么
<adam8157> iGoogle: 原来这就是你的招聘标准啊, 阿姨
 * MaskRay 的 firefox 4.0 的 autoproxy 0.4b1.0+.2011032419 不能用，一下子手足无措
<freeflying> adam8157: 如果是team leader面你的话，当然要向他传递这个信息啊
<iGoogle> adam8157: 我又不招。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: vpn吧
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: go for foxyproxy... autoproxy sux
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哦, 我是想跟他说这个, 让他觉得我还可以, 有个加分
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: | MaskRay
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: :)
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 千万不要和一个女人论及另一个女人
<Kandu> MaskRay: foxproxy 好用
<adam8157> iGoogle: 诶? 你不是小老板咩?
<MaskRay> Kandu: MeaCulpa: 好的，我去试试
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> FF4 从beta升级到正式版，我的FoxyProxy配置掉了，换目录了
<iGoogle> adam8157: 不是啊
<NoIE> http://glow.mozilla.org/?WT.mc_id=s3
<NoIE> Firefox4 的下载量达到 21577899
<MeaCulpa> 杯具，glow.mozilla FF4打开还是比chrome慢不少
<adam8157> iGoogle: 不是么? 以前看你截图上的todo, 写的全是私活儿...
<MaskRay> 对一个插件依赖太多果然不好
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩，要是没有了vimperator, 我就要去商店买鼠标
<iGoogle> adam8157: 我很闲而已
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
 * aBiNg 吾想拥有像阿姨一样每天可以 irc 的工作
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: vimperator/pentadactyl 拖文字还是不方便吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 再丑的女人也是有自尊的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这次出来面试住宾馆, 发现awesome加vimperator实在是太棒了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 恩，没鼠标快，但是我一般用texit...直接开vim...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 呵呵, 那我到时候看情况吧
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 杯具是vim里面拖出文字更不方便
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 你居然能打出pentadactyl....
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 看多了背出来的
 * MeaCulpa 都是以vimperator替代的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: pentadactyl 是替代 vimperator 的东西把
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 是，名字我还没记住....
<blueghost> 哪个公司的电器 最耐用
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: penta- 五，+dactyl
<hymnusalae> pentadactyl 是什麼呢？ penta 是15嗎？ dactyl 感覺像什麼有機物……我有機化學命名都忘完了。
<blueghost> 总的来说, 哪个国家 出産的电器 耐用
<hymnusalae> 我不是說那個插件是什麼，我是說名字。
<blueghost> 哪个国家 哪个公司的 电器 被公认最不好用的
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 是 5 吧
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你的库出来没。
<blueghost> 中国的电器比较来说 是算 耐用, 中等, 还是最不耐用的
<blueghost> 谁 能告诉我吗
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: pe 上刷题看到 pentagonal 五边形数的
<iGoogle> 中
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 可能，我忘了15中10字頭是怎麼說的了，話說這個詞頭是拉丁詞頭不是？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 昨儿个发的 v0.333 版
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 那應該就是5了。
<hymnusalae> dactyl是？
<aBiNg> 算是最终了，没空搞了。压力大。 iGoogle
<leaveboy> blueghost: 个人感觉品牌的算是上等，非品牌的次品中的极品
<blueghost> 哪个公司的 电器 被公认是 最耐用的, 或者总体上哪个国家的电器 在耐用性上 是 有口碑的
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 啊。准备毕业去吧。
<debianer> 都出来
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 哦, 我想 知道 德国 和 美国 之间 的比较呢??
<debianer> 在吗
<iGoogle> 毕业前，记得搞架飞机给我玩玩。
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 求 FoxyProxy 配置，AutoProxy 好在默认有个列表。。
<debianer> MaskRay: 师傅
<FrankLv> rankLv
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 先把款打过来再提这事吧 XD
<FrankLv> opps.打错了
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 最简单的就是通配符，而不是正则
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 比如*twitter.com*
<leaveboy> blueghost: 看什么东西
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 啥款。
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 因为 我印象 中 德国的产品 非常 耐用, 网上 看到一个 通用 的冰箱 50年不坏
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 家用电器
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 通用 是美国的吧
<iGoogle> 你的毕业设计，不就是顺便做一飞机嘛。 aBiNg 多作一个给我吧
<leaveboy> b
<MeaCulpa> ....
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 中国的冰箱 能用到 50年吗
<MeaCulpa> 通用的冰箱...
<leaveboy> blueghost: 心里价位是好多吗！
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 心理价位???
<leaveboy> blueghost: 这东西心里价位先+承受价位
 * MeaCulpa 家里老冰箱是匈牙利的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: AutoProxy 是可以订阅列表的，FoxyProxy 还得手动一条条加
<leaveboy> blueghost: 就是打算花多钱
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 纯理论，搞什么飞机...
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 相同价钱的, 德国 的冰箱 和中国的冰箱, 哪个耐用
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你个死高干子弟？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...哦，我那时候就没看懂autoproxy,且一直男用
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 不实践？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不是吧，那时候市场上买的，80年代买的啊
<aBiNg> 哪有钱搞实践？ iGoogle
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 不是吧。匈牙利的，那种进口的 ，肯定是高干家的啊
<MeaCulpa> 中国的冰箱不是多少年的问题，而是制冷剂的问题，也只有美国人无视制冷剂的污染继续用
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 国家不拨款？
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没有啊，上海商店里有的卖啊，匈牙利的
<leaveboy> blueghost: 其实这个也要看价位的，5k一下建议买国内的品牌，5k往上选国外的
<iGoogle> 隐形的就算了。apache那种够了。 aBiNg lol
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 不是买, 我是看到一个新闻, 说一个 通用的冰箱 用了 50 年不坏, 是最老的冰箱了. 所以我是问, 在你的心目中, 哪个 国家 的家用电器 在耐用上的口碑最好
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 国外的品牌也是国内产的，一样
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 我的心目中, 貌似 德国 的家用电器 的口碑好.
<MeaCulpa> 冰箱要买大的~
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 国家的钱，到中业集团，再到研究所，再到学校，再到老板，再到我们。还有么？
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 。。。难道就剩下做玩具飞机的钱了？
<^k^> 新⇨ 华中校区 • [郑州]文化路附近，面对面交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322727&p=2245753#p2245753 我在文化路和北环一带，财院附近，是广播影视学院学生。也是开源爱好者，有附近的朋友需要帮助，交流的，加我QQ吧。　我打算组织起来呢。以后可以整整活动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiii_1991 — 2011-03-25 10:43
<aBiNg> 玩具都没得啊。不然怎么想要你的工作。LOL
<MeaCulpa> aBiNg: 所以我存心把公积金帐号滞留在上个上个再上个单位，不让钱流去国家
<iGoogle> 中业。啥后台
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 应该有 监控 的要求吧. 例如, 某个国家 的对 产品质量 达到什么程度 才让出厂, 又哪个 要求低一点
<aBiNg> MeaCulpa: 是啊，好主意。哈
<leaveboy> blueghost: 对我来说，我还是用海尔的东西！至少客服很到位！
<aBiNg> iGoogle: s/中业/中航工业/
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 可能同在 中国 出厂 的, 应该 出厂的品质都不一样吧.
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 中国的法人公司，自然遵守中国的规定，产品质量当然也是中国标准
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 我要飞机呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我家的西门子冰箱，制造商是博西华家电，不知道哪里的。。。
<iGoogle> 飞了出去玩玩的。这下泡汤了。
<aBiNg> 啥个鸟项目都从那出啊，一拍脑袋，几杯酒，这样
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你不是要来北京的吗
<iGoogle> 可恶的中航工业
<iGoogle> freeflying: 没影了。对方没准备好。
<MeaCulpa> 那个德国的，Bosch，是不是不存在的品牌，专门为了中国市场创造的品牌？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 所以想跳出这个圈子嘛，收了我吧 XD
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 貌似很多品牌就是专门为了我国创造的吧
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 拉。收。可是收了干嘛呢。我都这么闲。
<Kandu> MaskRay: dcc 了个配置，你 import 下
<freeflying> iGoogle: 忽悠忽悠他们啊
<iGoogle> dcc没dmz。收啥
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦, 例如, 我只是 距离, 例如 某个厂家 的口碑 已经建立起来, 大家 都觉得这个公司出来的 都是信得过. 我想, 不会这个公司 把某厂房放在中国, 就 只遵守 中国的规定, 而让自己 产品比原来的差点(只是距离, 中国的标准比着公司的低). 我想 他还是需要维持自己的声誉的把
<aBiNg> 陪你聊聊天，陪你唠唠嗑，陪你... iGoogle
<iGoogle> freeflying: 对方官大些。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我没有医保，没用居住证，是不是就没有公积金了？
<freeflying> iGoogle: 你来我也好跟你后面享受回甲方待遇
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 这好
<MaskRay> Kandu: 收到，我看一下
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你自己看工资单，有没有公积金refund
<iGoogle> freeflying: 哇。你还在乎这。。:-)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 如果由于某种原因加不进去，会refund给你
<blueghost> 我想, 厂房是不是 在中国, 应该 都 与他本国生产的 产品一样的吧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你们公积金直接发给你们？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，有道理
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: roylez 你们现在的payroll agency是哪家啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没帐号可加，只能refound哪
<MeaCulpa> ICBC, 傻逼
<MeaCulpa> ICBC 是不是不列颠哥伦比亚保险集团？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 不会吧，你的合同是和蓝巨直接签的？
<MeaCulpa> ICBC 是不是不列颠哥伦比亚保险集团？工商银行和不列颠哥伦比亚保险集团啥关系？
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: Kandu: 还是 AutoProxy 好用，FoxyProxy 我创建了个代理项，添加了几个规则，毫无反应
<blueghost> 艾没人回答
<iGoogle> WC
<roylez> freeflying: 不知道，公司发钱，还找agency？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 选择好模式
<Kandu> MaskRay: patterns 模式
<roylez> freeflying: 当然直接跟公司签的，无期
<blueghost> 中国的门户网站都变态. 点一个文章 链接, 要点几次, 找几次 才能 去到那个文章
<blueghost> 每次点 都是去一个索引
<MaskRay> Kandu: 原来那个 * 是一定要匹配的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你指的是管理个人关系的外服吧，外服只管理社保之类
<roylez> blueghost: 这种网站还去干啥。从来不去什么门户
<blueghost> 他奶奶的, 点那个链接, 就是为了看那个文章, 带我去 那分类 干毛
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 如果公司在中国没有独立的法人公司，那只能和外服签订劳动合同
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 否则必须和法人公司签的
<blueghost> 你的文章 页不是有导航吗, 想看那个文章相关的分类, 点导航就行
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 您那个，没必要在中国开一个分公司，所以当然要找agenxy
<MeaCulpa> s/agenxy/agency
<blueghost> 中国的那些网站不知道怎么想的
<MeaCulpa> 我也从不去门户
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 所以你们不通过外服的？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 公积金是通过外服的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 劳动关系不通过
<NoIE> http://down.tech.sina.com.cn/content/39034.html
<NoIE> 这个软件很强大。在评价一栏中，有 287 人说“很好”，58 人说“一般”，1053 人说“差”。
 * adam8157 外服是不是很不爽?
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) roylez 去凤凰网看新闻, 一次让我点两次 链接, 每次都是进一分类, 再次找那文章, 再点, 又是一个分类, 再找链接, 才进去
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) roylez 凤凰网 他耍猴啊
<MeaCulpa> 我的公积金在一家日企，自行管理，然后要转到我前一家单位，再转到外服，我前一加单位，最后转到蓝巨，外服
<roylez> blueghost: 自找的，凤凰甚至不如文学城专业
<MeaCulpa> 要转三次，我就没去办，随他们去了，每月多拿点钱，反正房子买好了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 如果什么东西, 包括劳动关系都在外服, 能接受么?
<blueghost> roylez:) 都不知道他是怎么想的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 能，那样工资要再高开，因为外服还要扒皮一层
<blueghost> roylez:) 雅虎也是, 新浪 好像也是. 就是这类的都差不多. 耍猴玩
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 外服要每月扒啊?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我还以为跟猎头似的一次性
<leaveboy> adam8157: 说话
<Kandu> adam8157: 为何要分 normal 和 highmem 呢?
<adam8157> leaveboy: hi
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 应该要扒的吧，在国内没有子公司的都去哪里
<blueghost> 我也做一个玩站, 所有链接都是循环的. 点一次,进次分类,再点一次,再进一次子分类, 再点一次 回到 首页.
<MeaCulpa> RH应该有子公司吧？
<leaveboy> adam8157: 对别人说句话
<blueghost> 就让访问者 点吧. 玩死他们
<leaveboy> adam8157: 我看看高亮
<adam8157> Kandu: 为了让内核控制1-3G的地址...
<jiafcat> bye
<leaveboy> 没得
<adam8157> l如你所愿
<leaveboy> x
<blueghost> 就是只有链接, 没内容.
<roylez> blueghost: 这些我通通都不看
<blueghost> 就让他们点着好玩
<blueghost> 该死
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不知道, 我失去海淀那个
<Kandu> adam8157: 可是，内核可以直接操控 1-3G 的地址。1-3G 和 0-1G 并无区别吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 内核地址在3-4G哦
<blueghost> roylez:) 我 好奇的是, 是不是中国 的网站 才那么变态. 外国的网站 有没有这样的
<jyf1987> l外国也有  百万格子 呵呵
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 外国也有这样的?? 点几次 才找得到 要找的文章????
<blueghost> 我去找找看
<jyf1987> blueghost: 你首先要定义什么叫外国的网站 主机在外国的好多哈
<MaskRay> Kandu: AutoProxy 0.4b1 能用，20110324 那个可能有点问题
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 外国的门户网站, 设计是外国人.
<roylez> blueghost: 外国这种网站已经基本死绝了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我想 主要是 与设计思想 有关系吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 那个"宁波led"的comment是你么?
<LemonHall> blueghost: 唔。。大叔
<jyf1987> blueghost: 外国人不能提供非法资源下载 所以没办法像国内这样多展示广告赚钱
<LemonHall> blueghost: 你来了啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦...
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我想不明白, 一个文章的链接, 不是直接去到那个 文章页面. 而是去到一个分类, 要你找一次, 有时找到了, 点一次, 还是一个分类索引.
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 不是资源下载. 凤凰网 就是这种形式
<Kandu> adam8157: 唔。受限於宏內核的緣故吧
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 雅虎 的中文和英文 就不同
<Kandu> adam8157: 進入 r0 都不能關閉分頁，所以只能這樣處理，是吧
<adam8157> Kandu: 倒不是, 是因为32位架构地址不够用, 微内核没有研究过, 但是也都应该都在内核态
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 雅虎的英文, 点文章, 直接到文章内容 页面. 雅虎中文, 点那文章, 去到的是一个分类索引
<adam8157> Kandu: r0?
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 他奶奶的
<jyf1987> blueghost: 呵呵 东亚貌似都喜欢花俏的东西 这点在调查手机应用的时候有提到
<blueghost> 就一雅虎, 英文和中文 都不一样
<MeaCulpa> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 东北亚
<Kandu> adam8157: ring0
<jyf1987> 额 白澳都死皮赖脸说自己是大东亚的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 海淀那个就是在intel,amd,emc IEEE那里，融科
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦, 分页应该都有哦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那里还有VMWare, 环境不错，我出差的时候住边上的平房
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 恩 融科
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 厕所有喜感，subway每天有特价
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 早知道我还有健身卡可以转给你
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 下面的健身房可以洗澡，好好谈个价钱
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 哇, 说的我很紧张, 这么好的地方呢?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 地铁走路15min
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 那方式 不是变态吗? 多不人性化啊. 我之所以点那个文章 不就是因为我对这个文章感兴趣吗? 让我去想过内容列表, 再找一次. 那么在意 带你去那个列表的话, 在那个文章后面给出链接, 让你 进去相关分类中.不好吗
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是么? 呵呵, 要是拿到offer淘宝联系 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我记得我那时候天天驴肉火烧呢
<jyf1987> blueghost: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我已经扔给以前同事了
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 先让我, 吧我感兴趣的文章先\看完不行啊.
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我这两天在北科大南门天天驴火...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 你当时哪个公司啊?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你有宗教信仰么，融科里面有个教会分舵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: HP
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 一句话, 不知道谁设计的, 这些设计的人, 根本就没研究过 网页的浏览 习惯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 周日教会会有很多人，不少韩国mm
<jyf1987> blueghost: 这个干我p事
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没有, 但是看过圣经, 一度想入教
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<blueghost> 关我p事啊. 总有个感觉, 凡是新闻类 的都这样. 我这几天 看新闻多了. 总碰到这样的. 太 恶心了
 * adam8157 紧张啊, 下午面试...
 * adam8157 发现埃及穆斯林兄弟会挺棒的..
<blueghost> adam8157:) 什么教
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 别慌嘛，厕所在两端，先去放松一下
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 你在研究些什麼！！
<blueghost> adam8157:) 我想入 基督教
<adam8157> hymnusalae: 折腾啊.. 呵呵
<hymnusalae> blueghost, 大師最近不在這，感覺很不爽呀。其它你可以入大師他們教的。
<adam8157> blueghost: 其实看看就好, 没必要入哪一个的
<hymnusalae> blueghost, Cyrus教……嗯嗯
<blueghost> adam8157:) 我觉得耶稣可能 是美国人
<adam8157> blueghost: 天主, 东正, 新教?
<adam8157> blueghost: 你要说ta对美国最好么?
<MeaCulpa> 对了，融科周末有时候会有一个很有趣的活动，是在一个周末的时间里提出想法并且做成一个产品
<blueghost> adam8157:) 因为传说美国有逃避 核弹的地下室
<adam8157> blueghost: 这有什么, 我们大学都有
<MeaCulpa> 基本都是web的项目
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 让你说的我超级想去...
<iGoogle> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9515456852&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103235998:6:%C6%BD%B0%E5:38fb04a8854f0d9b9edb56c1e8aedaf5&ali_trackid=1_38fb04a8854f0d9b9edb56c1e8aedaf5
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那都是很牛很牛的人么?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你如果有web开发能力，可以试试看，人不一定牛，但是必须要有web dev来实现wanna-be 牛人的想法
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我说融科那都是很牛的人么? 我没底气啊...
<blueghost> adam8157:) 在末日的时候, 美国为了保存 美国 能够度过 末日, 将一些科学家 和一些 平民(作为生息后代的) 逃到 这个地下室. 那些科学家 认为 末日 是人类自己 向大自然 过度索取 造成的 后果.
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 也不是啦，来中国都是找农民，不是找牛人的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那就好 =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://iweekend.org/beijing/en
<blueghost> adam8157:) 想 回到过去, 意图 教化 那些人
<MeaCulpa> 美国...智能设计论？
<adam8157> blueghost: =,= 我从来不相信阴谋论
<MeaCulpa> 入我面条肉丸教
<blueghost> adam8157:) 但是 因为害怕过去 的人类 因为科技 的原因 不相信 这个回到过去的人 是从未来 回来, 以及和他说的. 所以 以 基督的形式 布道
<MeaCulpa> http://www.venganza.org/
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 这种解释老掉牙了
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 不就是抢那块新月形的水草地么
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 结论是 基督是 美国人
<adam8157> blueghost: 太扯了, 自己想下就知道全是硬伤...
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 信则有，不信则无，一个人的信仰如果依靠别人的信仰而存在，那就是宗教
<blueghost> adam8157:)
 * MeaCulpa 的信仰不需要别人的赞同而存在，所以我不需要宗教
 * MeaCulpa 朴素的主观唯心主义者
 * adam8157 我的境界更高, 所以不需要宗教
<MeaCulpa> 布道的人，他的信仰必然是虚弱的，因为别人相信他会使他有快感
<MeaCulpa> 所以布道的都是弱者
<MeaCulpa> 而我等牛人，不需要别人来赞同，也就不会去布道了
<adam8157> 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> 那些周末去寻求赞同的人，都是虚弱的，不坚定的
<blueghost> adam8157:) 再下去, 虽然回到过去, 并以基督的面目出现, 结果还是一样, 人类向自然 索取的越来越多. 结果还是一样. 最后, 一样的情形, 美国 拍一个 人 回到过去, 以基督的面目出现,
<blueghost> adam8157:) 重复, 重复
<blueghost> adam8157:) 死循环
 * MeaCulpa 的食欲已经接近客观实在了
<MeaCulpa> 午饭时间
<blueghost> :)
<adam8157> blueghost: 呵呵, 想到个笑话, 小端恐惧症的人如果一害怕究其鸡皮疙瘩...然后就会死锁
<adam8157> 就起
<blueghost> adam8157:) 本身 就是 个胡思乱想
<blueghost> adam8157:) 一个 自己觉得 好玩 想象. 本身没什么依据, 任何道理的
<adam8157> blueghost: 恩,呵呵
<blueghost> adam8157:) 如果 是这样 的情形, 会多有意思.
<adam8157> blueghost: 回到未来如果可行, 会有很多很多很多这样的环...
<Loongjiang> 百幕大三角,有几个人了解
<blueghost> 美国人人的信仰 原来 不是一个神, 而是未来 的某个美国人
 * adam8157 一会儿吃什么呢?
<blueghost> 原来以为基督 是个过去式, 原来是未来的. 原来以为 基督是个 神, 原来是个人.原来 还是一个有国籍的人
<blueghost> 原来以为 人在信神, 其实 是人在信人.
<blueghost> 多纠结
<flay> 请问ubuntu的notify-send这个文件在哪个包里
<LemonHall> blueghost: 大叔。。。你的宠物店女人怎么样了？
<blueghost> lemonHall 是谁啊
<iGoogle> flay: dpkg -S
<iGoogle> roylez: ?
<lenage> 大家有没有  在utxerm下用vim打开文件卡的情况
<ofan> lenage: 打开太大的文件 有可能卡
<ofan> 关掉高亮就好了
<lenage> ofan: 文件不大  就300行而已
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天吃撑了
<ofan> lenage: o 那应该就是你的终端相应比较慢了
<MeaCulpa> 基督只是神使吧
<lenage> ofan:关掉语法高亮 ？
<ofan> lenage: 恩 :syntax off
<lenage> ofan:终端是uxterm
<ofan> lenage: 没用过这个..
<lenage> ofan:果然是高亮的缘故，但有没有好的解决方法？换终端？
<ofan> lenage: 换一个吧
<lenage> ofan:嗯  有推荐么？
<ofan> lenage: xterm sakura urxvt ....
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 基督好像是人神还有什么 三位一体, 不懂
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你吃食堂吃high了
<hata> 圣母圣父圣子 3位一体
<blueghost> 聖父、聖子、聖靈的位格和關係
<blueghost> hata:) 没有圣母把
<blueghost> hata:) 不懂 这个
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 提问：gmlive运行时提示“打开频道列表错误” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322734&p=2245833#p2245833 gmlive运行时提示“打开频道列表错误” 下面时终端运行gmlive的信息，哪位大侠知道什么原因呀！！！ ccy@ccy-VirtualBox:~/software$ gmlive MainWindow.cpp|MainWindow|857| support sopcast /home/ccy/.config/gmlive/pplive.lst:1: parser error :  ...
<freeflying> -/win 24
<hata> blueghost: 你对
<edison0354> blueghost: 昨晚有人想你了
<blueghost> 谁
<blueghost> hata:) 其实不懂 什么是三位一体, 网上看的
<edison0354> blueghost: lemo什么的
<Kandu> cfy: 不會
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哦, 刚才还在这.
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<edison0354> blueghost: 哦
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> edison0354:) 怎么了
<hata> 现在的趋势是不是微博代替rss了
<edison0354> blueghost: 没，他昨晚忽然说想你了……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 让一个 男人 想我, 貌似 不是件好事把
<blueghost> hata:) 貌似不是同一个东西吧, 但从 技术上说
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> blueghost: 貌似是因为他看上楼下教英语的了，于是想起了看上楼下宠物店阿姨的你……
<edison0354> happyaron: ～～～
<blueghost> .....................
<edison0354> happyaron: FFmpeg Integrates Multi-Threading Support
<blueghost> 这里还真多痴男怨女啊
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/FFmpeg-integrates-multi-threading-support-1214199.html
 * edison0354 The FFmpeg project developers haveannounced that they have merged FFmpeg-mt into the main FFmpeg trunk code-base after nearly three years of development.
<hata> 微博的传播能力比rss强多了，越来越多企业微博了，rss is suck
<blueghost> hata:) 基督是不是 神附身
<Loongjiang> 梳妆台
 * rothsdad 求救啊，empathy不能语音聊天，我的帐号是gtalk，出错信息是could not create the rtp muxer element, 我google过了，没有解决办法，希望大侠帮忙啊！
<blueghost> 而新约肯定了耶稣与神圣父之间某种特殊的关系。如我们看到的那样，约翰说永恒神的道取了肉身，以耶稣为位格住在我们中间。保罗也用到了类似的表达：「神在基督里」。其它地方还有，保罗说「神的恩慈和大爱」在耶稣里显明了（提多书 3 ： 4 ）。
<blueghost> 神上身
 * rothsdad help~
 * blueghost 一个 冷颤, 被神 上身了
 * blueghost 是 21 世纪的 基督
<hata> 基督是耶稣是神的独生子，死得好惨
<rothsdad> 疑？我进错房间了？？
<rothsdad> 唉，我去
<rothsdad> #ubuntu试试
<jyf1987> hata: 三位一体的
<jyf1987> 所以说 耶稣 是基督的 克隆体 不过稍微有点基因改造而已
<rothsdad> jyf1987: help
<jyf1987> rothsdad: ?
<rothsdad> jyf1987: empathy如何gtalk语音呢？我老是出现'could not create the rtp muxer element'
<rothsdad> google过了，没有解答
<ofan> arch 源里的powerpill,bauerbill 怎么都没了:???
<rothsdad> 细节：“不能建立音频流 呼叫引擎里出现了一个故障 技术细节：could not create the rtp muxer element”
<iGoogle> 6：支持office办公软件，象ABODE，WPS，DOC，DOT，RTF这些都能打开吗？（答：可以的，但WPS不行，因为WPS是国产的）
<rothsdad> ofan: 我的有啊
<ofan> rothsdad: pacman 搜不到
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我这样 解释可以吗? 耶稣是个被神遥控 的机器人(圣子), 电磁波是发送遥控信息(圣灵), 神自然就是 圣父
<rothsdad> ofan: ommunity/powerpill 2010.08.26.1-1 [已安装]
<rothsdad>  
<ofan> rothsdad: 以前安装的,现在源里搜不到了,aur里也没有
<rothsdad> ofan: 我用的是China的源，可能跟源有关系
<rothsdad> ofan: 恩，问你个问题，如何用empathy来gtalk语音呢？
<ofan> 我换个源试试
<blueghost> 圣灵是神在世上作工的内在存有形式。耶稣受圣灵的能力而感孕，并被圣灵引进荒漠。
<ofan> rothsdad: 额 没用过empathy
<rothsdad> ofan: 恩，好吧
<blueghost> 圣灵是一种 信号(作工的内在存有方式)
<blueghost> 耶稣(机器人)接受到这个信号, 引到荒漠.
<ofan> blueghost: 你怎么了..
<blueghost> 耶稣其实就是神 通过神灵控制的一个傀儡
<blueghost> 耶稣(圣子) 其实就是神(圣父) 通过 圣灵 控制的一个傀儡
<blueghost> 圣父, 圣子, 圣灵 都有了
<blueghost> ofan:) 在 提出我对 三位一体的理解
<ofan> blueghost: nb...
<blueghost> 因为基督徒相信神的圣灵总是引领着教会，所以我们相信我们对三位一体之谜的理解渐渐在发展，教皇、公会、神学家、和神秘主义者都贡献出新的洞察力。教会早期的大公会（尼西亚、以弗所、迦克墩和君士坦丁堡）定义说只有一位神，神有三个 位格 hypostases 。希腊词 hypos'tasis 可以翻译成「本体的一种模式」。所以神的三个 位格 就是神存
<blueghost> 在和作工的三种方式或模式。
<qinglingquan> 各位谁有遇到过邮箱邮件丢失的情况，是已经接受的邮件没了。
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 删除了。
<blueghost> 基督出现那时代 的人 理解不了 遥控的概念, 所以 有了三位一体. 因为 基督教 是一神论, 怎么解释 基督 和 上帝呢. 其实 是这样的, 神 只有一个, 就是耶和华, 但是 要在人类中 用 人类的形式来形式自己的 意志,
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.venganza.org/
<MeaCulpa> FSM才是真理
<qinglingquan> 我确信自己没有删除，因为有朋友给我的附件在里面
<MeaCulpa> FSM is the LIGHT OF THE UNIVERSE!!
<MeaCulpa> FSM伸出它那面条触手...
<blueghost> 所以 通过 某种 电磁波(圣灵), 遥控一个 叫耶稣的家伙, 让他作为傀儡 在 信徒中行使 自己 的 ****
<blueghost> 我不会被 基督教会 跨省把
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 基督教会要是有这个能力，GCD早亡了
<edison0354> blueghost: 你在干啥？
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 我个FSM follower还没被跨省，你急个啥
<qinglingquan> gmail还能用不？
<palomino|working> 手机上能用 , qinglingquan
<microcai> qinglingquan:  IMAP 还能用 web 就间歇河蟹。
<UU123> 怎么不能用？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 研究 什么是三位一体. 尝试 用 现代 的一些东西来类比.
<qinglingquan> 我电脑登陆mail.google.com都超慢
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: http://www.venganza.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/nativity_hq.jpg
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我遥控一个遥控车, 我就是上帝,  那车是基督, 我 向车 发送的遥控信号 就是圣灵
<happyaron> edison0354: ffmpeg项目被那些人该米功能了。
<edison0354> blueghost: 囧
<happyaron> edison0354: ，，，被那些人改名了。
<qinglingquan> gmail web登陆确实有问题，间歇性的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 什么来的
<edison0354> happyaron: 所以说到底是merge到哪个里面了……
<happyaron> edison0354: ffmpeg是历史了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 亏我前几天还龟速把mt的git给clone下来
<happyaron> edison0354: 悲剧。
<hata> google 所有应用都被间歇性墙奸
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> mt已经merge了阿 , happyaron
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: FSM, 飞行面条教
<blueghost> 哦
<happyaron> :)
<edison0354> ofan: IS看了没？
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 現在各個發行版都改 libav 了？
<ofan> edison0354: 看过
<edison0354> ofan: 我说最新话
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 没呢
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 估计在观望
<ofan> edison0354: 哪里??  是桂正合的IS?
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 這個好像沒有 libreoffice 那麼快。好像 libreoffice 那個都像统一執行一樣，說改全改了。
<blueghost> 在基督教里, 我们也是 上帝 的遥控车
<blueghost> 对笃信的基督徒而言，神是：
<blueghost> 1 ）超然的父（祂创造了我们，我们向祂敬拜向祂祷告，我们努力根据祂的旨意而生活，）
<blueghost> 2 ）借着祂在耶稣里的启示向我们说话（耶稣是我们追随和仿效的对象，借着祂我们才与父和好，把我们转变成像祂一样的人）
<blueghost> 3 ）作为内在的灵活在我们里面并对我们作工。
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<edison0354> ofan: infinite stratos
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不是说OOo闭源了？
<microcai> edison0354:  谁说的？
<ofan> edison0354: 汗  根本没看过
<edison0354> microcai: 额，不知道在哪里看到的……
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<UU123> 因为闭源才出了libreoffice滴呃
<blueghost> edison0354:) 应该是怕 被闭源把
<Loongjiang> flood
<Loongjiang> ed
<edison0354> UU123: 额，真的闭了？
<ofan> edison0354: 看样子不错..
<edison0354> blueghost: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: 必然，后宫都很不错的！
<blueghost> UU123:) 应该是原来的 社区怕被 甲骨文闭源, 所以 另起一个把
<ofan> edison0354: 有在线看的?
<edison0354> ofan: 我不在线看动画的
<ofan> edison0354: .. 在线方便
<edison0354> ofan: 应该有吧，在线的画质差
<MeaCulpa> OOo早就生新根了，怕啥
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我那样的类比 有可比性吗
<UU123> 据消息称某内部人员不满闭员，就辞职另开，才有了libreoffice
<blueghost> UU123:) 如何闭源????
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知道，表示不信教
<blueghost> UU123:) 仅仅不公开原码???
<MeaCulpa> 开源可逆么？
<blueghost> UU123:) 还是 更严重
<blueghost> edison0354:) 按字面上看啊
<UU123> ;-)详细不清楚，消息是这么称呼滴，内部不详
<edison0354> blueghost: 不知道……
<blueghost> .....
<MeaCulpa> GPL是可逆的，开源不可逆
<ofan> edison0354: 动画片.. 画质不用太高,而且这种的画的也不是很细致
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 版权也是不可逆的吧. 我看过说明, 好像 声明了 gpl,就不能再换别的许可了
<blueghost> ofan:) 什么动画片
<blueghost> ofan:) 感觉现在 美国方面 的动画, 越来越简化了
<ofan> blueghost: h片
<blueghost> ofan:) 人物形象, 越来越简化
<ofan> 真崩溃了... bauerbill powerpill 在源里消失了
<blueghost> h????
<ofan> nnnd 作者自己改地址了...
<edison0354> blueghost: 来说说宠物店阿姨的事吧
<blueghost> 神是 单性 的
 * edison0354 程序员的读书历程：x 语言入门 —> x 语言应用实践 —> x 语言高阶编程 —> x 语言的科学与艺术 —> 编程之美 —> 编程之道 —> 编程之禅 —> 颈椎病康复指南
<ofan> edison0354:  自从日本开发出只有女性才能操纵的飞行超兵器“IS”（Infinite Stratos）之后，世界发生了翻天覆地的变化，女性的地位被提 升到优先准位。
<ofan> ....
<ofan> 只有女性能操作...
<edison0354> ofan: 就这个
<edison0354> ofan: 很好看的
<ofan> 这个设计很前卫..
<ofan> edison0354: 在看..
<edison0354> ofan: 不过你可以考虑下周金曜日再开始看……
<ofan> 金曜日?
<edison0354> ofan: 周五，那时候完结……
<ofan> edison0354: 哦 先看着吧
<edison0354> ofan: 食梦者看没？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 同上
<ofan> edison0354: 貌似没
<edison0354> ofan: 我想知道这个片子咋样，看CV表不错……
<UU123> 这U系统，用着在某些地方好卡的呃。。。。谁有这情况没有
<happyaron> UU123: 具体说什么地方
 * tenzu 拜见老小
 * happyaron 拜见疼疼
<UU123> happyaron: 就是整体卡了起来，比如打开窗口，比之前都要慢许多了
<happyaron> UU123: 开flash没
<UU123> 普通的网页
<UU123> 就开了163后一顿一顿的，我就关了
<UU123> 会不会是因为163的呢。。。？
<happyaron> 我猜是，我这里打开163的网页也有点慢
<UU123> >:-)晕了一下下
<tenzu> flash问题？
<UU123> FLASH也卡呃，那看优酷不是很辛苦了么
<happyaron> 我这里flash以前不卡，现在flash没法用，感觉是硬件加速弄得。
<UU123> 是呃，以前FLASH还好，现在看的不顺心了
<happyaron> nvidia显卡？
<UU123> 是啊，独显
<happyaron> 我的也是，悲剧。。。
<happyaron> intel集显都不卡，nvidia的独显没法用。。。
<UU123> 那么多的视频看不了。。。这不是。。。没解决办法了。＠。＠
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 向东1公里处，有大黑烟
<MeaCulpa> roylez: google 张江集电港 火灾
<happyaron> UU123: 去发帖吧，慢慢有共识的人多了，就会有人报到adobe
<UU123> happyaron: 我在办公室里虚拟用的，除了QQ和设计之外，其余都在虚拟里生活了
<happyaron> UU123: 呵呵
<UU123> 不过我家里的，不知什么原因，我看电影的时候它卡卡的死机的样，我就重启了，结果就进不去了
<UU123> 提示（initramfs）
<happyaron> 虚拟机的话，重装一下。
<happyaron> 很快的。
<UU123> 网速不给力呃，不容易
<UU123> 我是10.10的
<UU123> 如果要重装，那上百M
<UU123> 的更新，就晕倒了
<hata> irssi 中间那段显示时间，用户名，频道名那一行 怎样去掉
<qihui> Linux 下有没有P2P的边下边播的软件?
<UU123> 有的话就是功德一件了
<MeaCulpa> qihui: vlc干这个不错
<MeaCulpa> 但是这种违法乱纪的事情，需要中国dev啊
<UU123> 播放列表怎么得呢
<happyaron> pps能吧
<happyaron> gmlive作者也在做小更新
<UU123> 期待啊
<happyaron> lerosua: 又有人提live video for linux了
<happyaron> lerosua: 啥时候发新版？
<jk234> 有人用上firefox4了吗,稳定性怎么样?
<GodKiller> jk234: 还好
<microcai> jk234:  这里人基本用上 ff4 了
<jk234> 会不会像opera 那样频繁的崩溃?
<lerosua> happyaron: 我是做小版本，可没说支持pps啥的。
<flay> opera频繁崩溃？你是用的测试版吧
<happyaron> lerosua: 这我知道，pps有独立客户端 :)
<pocoyo> lerosua: 我只要cctv5就行。
<edison0354> happyaron: 斗篷是gmlive的作者？
<jk234> flay: 在官网下的,最后我还看了看是不是测试版
<jk234> flay: 我才下的
<lerosua> pocoyo: 您要求可真低  那整个脚本给你就可以了啊
<happyaron> edison0354: 正确
<edison0354> lerosua: 膜拜
<pocoyo> lerosua: 哦 可不是么。 还有一个cctv10 我没事的时候就录录百家讲坛和斯诺克 其他的就都没有看过。
<lerosua> edison0354:  不敢，一直未敢露面，是亏对大家，亏对国家啊
<flay> jk234: 我这里用的还可以
<pocoyo> lerosua: 最近发现一个问题 就是如果录相的过程中如果 掉线的话 ， 录相就中断了 让我觉着很不爽快。
<happyaron> lerosua: 先感谢国家
<lerosua> pocoyo:  ...  难道掉线还能不中断啊 ...  你还想让 gmlive接管你的网络管理啊 ...
<lerosua> happyaron: 呃，我是亏对，所以国家得放最后。
<lerosua> 愧对 才是
<edison0354> lerosua: 你还没有感谢党
<lerosua> edison0354: 我还没资格感谢啊，我不是党员啊
<edison0354> lerosua: 额，那你还没有交党费的权利
<lerosua> edison0354: 嗯。
<happyaron> lerosua: 没有交党费，就更得感谢
<tenzu> lerosua: 抓紧时间入党，比较容易解决个人问题
<lerosua> tenzu: 盗版党吗
<happyaron> tenzu: 他已经解决完个人问题了，和你一样啊。
<tenzu> lerosua: 当然是loli党
<tenzu> happyaron: 我相信斗篷还是有个人需求的，嗯嗯
<edison0354> lerosua: 党校的妞比较多
<MeaCulpa> 党校的妞都是工作无忧的，好啊
<pocoyo> 党校的恐龙更多。
<lerosua> 你们这些人，妞当然是艺术学院的多
<pocoyo> lerosua: 财经 师范的妞也不少
<edison0354> lerosua: 那去北影啊，顺便来请客
<lerosua> edison0354: 你在北影？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 北影有恐龙不
<happyaron> lerosua: 他在和尚校
<tenzu> 外国语学院不好么？
<hymnusalae> 不好，我剛才不知道按什麼鍵把左鍵搞不能用了，緊急求助。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 还是男阳里攻好 啥都不说了
<hymnusalae> 剛才正在打字，突然滑鼠左鍵不能用了，右鍵正常。
<pocoyo> 只管攻
<tenzu> pocoyo: 不管受
<edison0354> lerosua: 我在侏罗纪公园
<blueghost> 是否犹太教 有个语言 基督的. 犹太教 反对 基督教 的一个说法 是, 耶稣是个 假基督, 真的基督还没来
<blueghost> 预言
<hymnusalae> 各窗口中滑鼠指向和右鍵的操作一切正常，就是左鍵點擊不行了……
<hymnusalae> 好像拖拉也不行。
<hymnusalae> 目前我還不能重啟，有誰有什麼想法的沒有？
<hymnusalae> 感謝了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 坏了吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我的鼠标就是有时候好有时候坏
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 打鍵盤打着打着滑鼠就坏了？這個也太有些……
<hymnusalae> 這個確實有些難受，所有其它功能都正常就左鍵不動了，我去gpm下試試。
 * NoIE 在ubuntu 11.04 下，关机菜单中最后一项是系统设置，可以打开类似于控制面板的一个窗口。
<edison0354> NoIE: 和suse一样
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: xdotool click 1
<NoIE> edison0354: 恩。
<hymnusalae> xdotool 不存在。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: portmaster -i x11/xdotool
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 目前在 ubuntu 下……
<hymnusalae> 那個， Firefox 切換 Tab 有快捷鍵嗎？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: Alt + n
<hymnusalae> 謝謝！
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 可以弄个脚本，内容是 xdotool click 1，需要左击了执行一下那脚本。。。
<hymnusalae> 這個奇了，得，等事完了重啟……
 * edison0354 光顾着看你们聊天，泡泡堂玩的太烂了……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 算了，那麼麻煩……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 泡泡堂？好古老的游戲呀。
<pocoyo> edison0354: Q堂还是泡泡堂？
 * edison0354 BS疼逊，BS麻花疼
<happyaron> edison0354: BS完了来翻译软件
<hymnusalae> 呃，左鍵又好了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ^
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 這個更神了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 你又翻啥呢？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 等我过完六级 我也翻译
<happyaron> edison0354: GNOME所有模块加一起还有1W条需要有人处理。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我這次又是什麼事沒有做……
<happyaron> pocoyo: 赞
<happyaron> pocoyo: 祝你考试成功
<ayaka> 有人使用过red5吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • emacs无法从声明跳转到实现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322747&p=2245977#p2245977 忙活一天，emacs总算支持代码跳转了，但是无法跳到对应的实现。 在编译一个cpp的时候，用semantic-analyze-proto-impl-toggle无法从.h头文件跳转到对应的.cpp文件，总是说can not fine suitable implement。大家都是如何解决这个问题的？谢谢！  ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 不会编程的能帮上忙吗？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 做啥？
<happyaron> e
<happyaron> edison0354: 必然能。
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，6级450左右的水平行吗……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我连四级还没过呢。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我操 帮我考试吧。
<edison0354> happyaron: 你已经是6级+的水平了
 * MeaCulpa 6级全部选C顺利通过
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我忘了报名了这次……
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
 * MeaCulpa 仅仅词汇部分哦
<MeaCulpa> 10多年前的事情了
<goldfire> Hello everyone.
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，咋弄？
<happyaron> edison0354: http://live.gnome.org/TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh
<^k^> ⇪ title: TranslationProject/ContributeTranslations/zh - GNOME Live!
<happyaron> edison0354: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/l10n/l10n-guide-zh-cn.pdf
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: echo -e "\"xdotool click 1\"\n  Constrol + Insert" > ~/.xbindkeys && xbindkeys
<goldfire> 试验一下中文输入。
<MaskRay>   
<happyaron> 迅雷就是好啊。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 然后 Control+Insert 就是左击
<happyaron> amule和mldonkey都没速度的东西，用迅雷竟然能有速度。
<MeaCulpa> 迅雷好
<goldfire> 问一下 机器人在哪里.
<MaskRay> happyaron: wine 的？
<blueghost> 是不是有人说 上帝是中国人
<happyaron> MaskRay: en
<edison0354> MaskRay: XP
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，我错了……
<happyaron> edison0354: lol
<blueghost> 忘了, 好像 看到有这么个说法
<happyaron> 跑四个多小时了，很稳定。
<tenzu> 上帝不是韩国人么？
<happyaron> +1
<goldfire> //users
 * goldfire ~~
<happyaron> lerosua: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=322734
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 提问：gmlive运行时提示“打开频道列表错误”
<happyaron> lerosua: 你的用户其实挺多的哈
<lerosua> happyaron: 我也很意外
<wzlxx> archlinux拷贝东西有没有慢的现象？
<blueghost> 错了, 是 耶稣是中国人, 不是上帝
<blueghost> 耶稣葬在吉林
<happyaron> blueghost: ???
<happyaron> lerosua: 加油加油
<iGoogle> 他没劲了的
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你去请他吃顿饭
<happyaron> iGoogle: 让他有劲为用户服务
 * wzlxx 呼叫archer
<jyf1987> blueghost: what?
<iGoogle> 他自己找fans去嘛。每一个吃一顿
<blueghost> http://xk.cn.yahoo.com/articles/071107/1/57hh.html
<blueghost> happyaron:) jyf1987 http://xk.cn.yahoo.com/articles/071107/1/57hh.html
<blueghost> 我正在看呢
 * goldfire 闪了。
 * wzlxx 被无视了
<goldfire> :-!
<blueghost> 一方面，根据古汉语中「四通」之法，「颛顼」又读作「瑞须」；而「书」、「稣」也读作「须」；所以「颛顼」又可读作「瑞稣」。另一方面，「耶稣」在古希腊文中为Jesous，翻译成汉语为「乔舒亚」。宫先生在「中华文化中心说」中论证古希腊是颛顼之子「伯鲧」的封地，所以伯鲧和其后代对先王颛顼尊称为「颛顼爷」，也是很自然的。
<blueghost> 耶稣 是 颛顼爷
<blueghost> 真能掰
<blueghost> 同居西方的古罗马人是黄帝重孙子
<iGoogle> e
<blueghost> 古罗马人也是 中国人????
<blueghost> 黄帝重孙????
<iGoogle> 闲的
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 计算时间直接缩短了 10+ s :D
<blueghost> 不仅古希腊、古罗马文化和中华文化同宗同源
<iGoogle> 啥东西
<blueghost> 我想, 人类 不是非洲 起源的, 是从 中国起源的.
<jyf1987> blueghost: 耶稣是公元时候的人物  那个文章里谈得三代的人物  都是公元前1-2k年前的 太瞎扯了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) http://xk.cn.yahoo.com/articles/071107/1/57hh.html
<aBiNg> iGoogle: Fortran 程序。LOL
<dororo> firefox4浏览网页时有点卡，大家觉吗？
<microcai> dororo:  恩。 特别是 flash N 多的垃圾网页
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 我不懂, 看得 就兴奋.
<iGoogle> 科学计算语言。
<jyf1987> blueghost: 那个人连基本的历史常识都没有 额
<aBiNg> 嗯，有什么 Fortran 问题请教啊？ iGoogle
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 什么 人种 都是 中国出来的了
<iGoogle> 这语言和我无关的
<iGoogle> :-)
<aBiNg> 去学，然后来问问题吧。XD iGoogle
<dororo> microcai: 新浪微博卡吗？
<microcai> dororo:  .. 没去过。
<microcai> dororo:  twitter 不卡就行了。
<iGoogle> 晕的
<iGoogle> 你也快脱离苦海了 aBiNg
<dororo> microcai: 我已经用了adp了，还是卡
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 还早。你怎么曰的？
<microcai> dororo:  adp 是神码？
<dororo> adblock plus
<happyaron> firefox 4.2a1pre 表示打开网页速度很快。。。
<blueghost> 「上帝」一词，在我国古已有之，而且是上古人民崇拜的神。
<iGoogle> .
<blueghost> 这个太扯了
<happyaron> dororo: adblock plus的缩写好像是abp。。。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 网速快，才叫快。渲染第2.
<jyf1987> blueghost: 还真有
<happyaron> iGoogle: 用代理
<dororo> 是不是硬件加速的原因？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 绝对比在我镇直接访问快
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我速度快啊。只是丢包。nnnnd
<iGoogle> 那烂海蜘蛛路由
<happyaron> iGoogle: 丢包的话，没意义了
<blueghost> 上帝就是 中国 给起的, 当然 是"古已有之"啊. 中国来百姓 就是 按古已有之 的"上帝" 称呼 耶和华.   怎么反过来验证
<happyaron> http://news.163.com/11/0325/13/700BPHJO00014JB5.html
<happyaron> 万年挂机的大神重连进来了。
<Aimerl> firefox 4.0 很快吗？？
<happyaron> http://news.163.com/11/0325/09/6VVTK4E300014JB5.html
<happyaron> Aimerl: å¿«
<jyf1987> happyaron: 什么万年挂机
<iGoogle> happyaron: 安装一个op比较下
<happyaron> Aimerl: 启动速度可能还差一点
<happyaron> iGoogle: op的速度一般，字体啥的很垃圾
<happyaron> jyf1987: 从来不在这里说话
<Aimerl> happyaron,最近在用chrome，挺快的
<blueghost> 应该 说中国 "耶和华" 一词,在我国古已有之, 那就对了
<happyaron> Aimerl: firefox4 也非常快
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<happyaron> http://news.163.com/11/0325/09/6VVTK4E300014JB5.html
<Aimerl> happyaron，噢，回头试试
<blueghost> god 又不是上帝的真命
<blueghost> god 又不是上帝的真名
<MeaCulpa> 丫我开个vimball都会被墙奸，vim球球啊
<microcai> happyaron:  主要是 QT 处理字体很垃圾。
<iGoogle> happyaron: 一般。。你做梦测试的吧
<blueghost> microcai:) 不会啊
<iGoogle> 字体只能强制css
<blueghost> microcai:) 字体很好.
<iGoogle> qt不遵循fontconfig。可现在op又不是qt了，还继承了这烂机制。
 * MeaCulpa 耶和华过于强大，吾辈不敢直呼其名，只能呢喃Y~H~W
<dororo> microcai: 在源里安装的ff４没有中文
<jyf1987> happyaron: 哪个
<happyaron> microcai: op用gtk了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我差不多一个半月会试用一次
<happyaron> iGoogle: 10分钟后删除
<happyaron> jyf1987: r0bertz
<iGoogle> 因为不会配置字体？ lol
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 感觉 中国人 和 南韩人 一样. 南韩人说 孔子是南韩的. 我们说 耶稣是中国的
<iGoogle> blueghost: 这事情，你也愿意扯。。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 默认连个字体都配置不好，还有啥戏
<iGoogle> 一个css搞定的事情，你也不做。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那个显然是马甲
<jyf1987> blueghost: 胡说 网络上许多说什么韩国人称什么是他们的 都是中国人编的
<happyaron> jyf1987: 你到#gentoo-cn问问
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 哦
<happyaron> iGoogle: 还要用户自己写CSS，用户体验太差劲了
<happyaron> iGoogle: 都用GTK了，干吗不用fontconfig
<iGoogle> 拉。是。:-)
<microcai> happyaron:  what ?
<microcai> ???
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 那我不知道了. 我只知道, 我是真心诚意地相信 耶稣是 中国人, 是 颛顼爷
<iGoogle> 只是fx插满全身，还不如这啊。
<jyf1987> blueghost: 你相信啥干我什么事
<blueghost> 呵呵
 * blueghost 耶稣是中国人
<happyaron> microcai: ？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你看过哪个真正的fx用户插满全身了
<microcai> happyaron:  你说 op 用gtk 了啊
<happyaron> iGoogle: 每个人需要的东西不同
<happyaron> microcai: 对啊
<microcai> happyaron: 哪个版本？
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我基本就是用adblock plus
<happyaron> microcai: 问ee
<microcai> happyaron:  ee 不在
<legend> empathy里面怎么设置进入聊天，谁能帮我一下
<microcai> legend: use pidgin
<happyaron> iGoogle: 他说你不在
<iGoogle> 薇菜，说你脱离现代世界很久了嘛。
<edison0354> happyaron: 看完那个PDF了
<legend> another soft?
<edison0354> happyaron: 然后快晕了……
<^k^> 新⇨ GTK+和QT • 急…關於gtk讀檔的問題 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322752&p=2246024#p2246024 #include <gtk/gtk.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <iostream> #include <stdio.h> #include <conio.h> #include <string.h> #include <windows.h> using namespace std; GtkWidget* window; char tag[10]; int x,y,number; gboolean expose_event_callback(GtkWidget *widget, GdkEventExpose *event, gpointer data) { GdkGC *g ...
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<happyaron> edison0354: 你真有毅力，我一次都看不完那个pdf
<blueghost> 耶稣的父亲是中国人
<edison0354> happyaron: ………………
<iGoogle> 这 iIlL10oO 的bot。发太长了。
<blueghost> 又找到一个
<blueghost>  耶稣的父亲 是 中国人
<yilian> 如何在vista的启动项里添加Grub for dos 的选项？
<legend> ubuntu开机黑屏，睡眠后一切又正常
<legend> 这是怎么回事
<yilian> 查看日志
<iGoogle> 嘛。还有这事情。。 legend
<legend> 我也很郁闷
<yilian> 来帮我解决vista的问题啊
<iGoogle> 黑屏后，你就一直等它休眠，再唤醒？
<legend> 上次装得时候好的很
<iGoogle> 耐心太好了吧
<yilian> vista的启动引导器如何添加grubfordos
<legend> 按休眠的键嘛
<legend> :-)
<iGoogle> 啊。。。。
<iGoogle> 电源键？
<kayn> 我的QQ2010 启不了啊.
<blueghost> http://hi.baidu.com/lifewonder/blog/item/1883b300be662a83e850cd30.html/cmtid/be37ac77afb41915b151b914
<legend> 笔记本的扩展键
<iGoogle> 那还没进入休眠吧。
<blueghost> 耶稣是中国人, 看不到一条 评论啊
<iGoogle> 这方法你都实验出来了。厉害
<legend> 我确定是休眠键
<iGoogle> 休眠没按键。都是用户指定的
<kayn> 这里面聊的真没激情啊..
<legend> 人是被逼出来的
<legend> 笔记本扩展键
<iGoogle> lol 这逼出潜能了
<legend> Fn+
<legend> ^_^
<legend> 有没有人知道怎么弄啊？
<iGoogle> 如果你确定是进休眠就好了，你把 pm-suspend-hybrid 加入到会话启动吧。
<iGoogle> 进入就马上休眠
<iGoogle> 多好的方法
<legend> 我想让它正常启动！
<legend> 好方法？！
<iGoogle> 那你要提供开机的情况说明嘛
<iGoogle> 去论坛详细写一个帖子。
<legend> 和正常的一样，不过闪闪闪闪就黑了
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 哪个阶段闪
<legend> 在就有开机的声音
<iGoogle> gdm?
<kayn> 挂了.
<iGoogle> 自动登录那里？
<legend> 正常的那种光标的闪动
<legend> 恩
<iGoogle> 之前啊
<iGoogle> 就是没见到图形界面，就直接黑屏？
<kayn> 难道是显卡问题?
<legend> 之前正常，进入自动登录的窗口时就黑了
<iGoogle> gdm不黑。登录后就黑？
<kayn> 重新配置显卡驱动是否OK??
<legend> 显卡不会 啊，通过我的方法进入系统后一切正常
<legend> gdm不黑
<iGoogle> 啥卡
<iGoogle> 。
<legend> 我来看看
<iGoogle> @@@@@
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你lp来了
<legend> intelGMA3150
<iGoogle> legend: 安装一个hardinfo。我还以为你拆机看显卡去了。
<legend> HAHA
<iGoogle> 你搜索过论坛没。
<iGoogle> 这显卡型号。
<legend> 搜过好多
<iGoogle> intel的很难出问题的
<legend> 不过没解决
<edison0354> lerosua: 斗篷去GNOME3的launch party不？
<iGoogle> 你可以新建一帐号。也试试的。
<legend> 以前装过一次，就没又任何问题
<iGoogle> 排除配置因素
<lerosua> edison0354:  去吧
<edison0354> lerosua: 哦
<legend> 这次安装系统时就看是黑的
<iGoogle> gdm正常。说明驱动正常嘛。只有个人配置，。。安装就黑？
<iGoogle> 不会吧
<legend> 安装时就是黑的
<iGoogle> 那你也安装完成了？
<legend> 我也很奇怪
<legend> 恩
<legend> :-)
<iGoogle> 。。。没地方要选择时区啥的。就完成了？
<legend> “盲装”
<legend> 没有
<iGoogle> @@@@@
<legend> 之后设置的
<iGoogle> 这想不出了。你找 happyaron 问吧。
<iGoogle> 他官方的
<legend> 而且重装好几次都这样
<legend> 哦
<legend> 好的
<legend> 谢谢啊！！！！！！！
<happyaron> 我业余的
<happyaron> 找 freeflying，他官方的
<happyaron> MOTU
<legend> :-)我还是小鸟
<legend> 看来这里都是业余中的官方人啊！
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 遇到问题，找客服。
<legend> 业余爱好、技术堪比官方人士！
<legend> 等一下还要上课，下了啊！
<legend> 再见
<legend> 谢谢各位！
<iGoogle> 8
<iGoogle> 幸好不是雕。
<LemonHall> .....................
<LemonHall> 我掉线了？
<happyaron> LemonHall: 没有
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0325/03/6VV8NVBC00014AED.html
<NoIE> 男子发博文批评县政府后被判逃税罪获刑
<LemonHall> 唔。。你在啊
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0325/03/6VV9LSVK00014AED.html
<NoIE> 北大将对“思想偏激”等十类学生进行会商
<LemonHall> 哎，算了吧。。。。
<happyaron> PHP阵亡了。
<microcai> happyaron:  php 怎么死的？
<microcai> happyaron:   我如何写个能支持动态语言的 webserver?
<microcai> happyaron:  只能用 cgi 了么？
<happyaron> microcai: php被入侵了
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<happyaron> microcai: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138261.htm
<happyaron> 都用GIT等用高级hash的SCM吧，最起码revert起来方便。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 没version号有点挫
<Aimerl> 有能力的都移民吧，美国的空气是自由的
<jyf1987> 刚去了下qq群 很郁闷
<LemonHall> microcai: 我推荐你加入我们的群node.js
<microcai> happyaron: 谁让他们用 svn ， 活该。
<microcai> kenifanying:  我不用 qq
<Aimerl> 这里用QQ的人多吗？？
<LemonHall> microcai: 用node.js来写一个WEBSERVER吧。。。非常适合你
<microcai> LemonHall:  ??
<LemonHall> microcai: 搜搜去吧，这两年很火的项目，使用CHROME的V8引擎架构的一个服务端JAVASCRIPT解决方案。。。。。。写WEBSERVER很舒服
<microcai> LemonHall:  我知道。
<microcai> LemonHall:  太大了
<LemonHall> microcai: .....................
<LemonHall> microcai: 什么意思？太大了？
<happyaron> microcai: 你知道不，从一个SCM迁移到另一个SCM，要很多心血
<microcai> LemonHall:  不过好主义。
<microcai> happyaron:  没啊。 git  import
<microcai> happyaron:  是他们不肯花时间学 个i他
<microcai> happyaron:  是他们不肯花时间学 gity
<microcai> happyaron:  是他们不肯花时间学 git
<microcai> happyaron:  我承认 git 入门门槛比较高。呵呵
<microcai> happyaron:   git 非常 UNIX 化，  windows 开发者会不适应的。
<iGoogle> 。。svn有它的用途的。
<LemonHall> microcai: 嗯，我就是懒得学。。。SVN用习惯了。
<microcai> happyaron:  php 不是还有很多 windows 开发者么。 用 git 他们会变 SB 掉的。
 * NoIE 弱弱的问一下，有个亲戚想买移动硬盘，那种配有皮套、布套的硬盘多少钱？
<microcai> LemonHall:  svn 就是个垃圾
<microcai> LemonHall: 谁用谁知道。
 * LemonHall C#是什么？
 * LemonHall 我的主语言就是C#。。。。。。。。。。。
<LemonHall> NoIE: 你自己配一个皮套不就好了。。。。。。
<microcai> NoIE:   你说，我帮你买。你给个2千吧。
<NoIE> 京东上的，379,，是不是太贵了？
<microcai> NoIE:  ... ..  恩。加价 500 卖你亲戚就可以了。
<donglongchao> 我觉得git挺简单的，比较傻瓜化。。。
<microcai> NoIE:  一般不会买电脑的人都特别有钱，
<NoIE> 印象中，网站上的商品应该很便宜。
<LemonHall> microcai: 你别在这里灌水了。。快去改内核吧
<microcai> NoIE:  no . 我实体店买的更便宜。
<microcai> LemonHall:  改不动。 我和 fcitx 开发者沟通多了
<microcai> LemonHall:  改不动。 我和 fcitx 开发者沟通过了
<LemonHall> microcai: 为啥？
<microcai> LemonHall:  他说没必要。  没人用的。 就你一个人用我写个毛。
<microcai> LemonHall:  除非你也来写。
<LemonHall> microcai: 字体部分我不会写啊，输入法，你给我个思路。。我试试
<microcai> .. LemonHall 谁要你写字体了啊
<microcai> LemonHall:  字体就是个点阵字库，又不是代码。
<LemonHall> microcai: 那你先去搞定字体吧......我要矢量的！！！
<microcai> LemonHall:  不可能。 内核没法用。
<microcai> LemonHall:  也行
<microcai> LemonHall:  你去写 userspace , 我写kernel
<microcai> LemonHall:  去 googlecode 搞个项目主页先。
<iGoogle> 这2家伙。
<LemonHall> microcai: 算了，不折腾了。。。就FBTERM吧。。。。已经完美了，W3M的问题，我估计编译参数变变就OK了
<microcai> LemonHall:  恩恩。 所以啊，我还是不浪费时间了，。
<iGoogle> 用w3m-img就别开fbterm
<iGirl> microcai: 蔡主席你不是弄过一个了吗?
<LemonHall> microcai: 切，昨天晚上你还拿啥啥来着。。。。。。。。
<microcai> LemonHall:  昨天头脑热。今天冷静了
<iGoogle> 这2家伙。老搞糊涂事情
<microcai> iGirl:  某人说不支持 ttf 字体不爱用，
<iGirl> microcai: 额,是那个猪头...tty点陈就好了啦,当然配置一下就可以用ttf也不错
<LemonHall> iGirl......................
<LemonHall> iGirl : 那个猪头就是我。。。。。
<iGirl> LemonHall: 难道是你这个猪头:-D
<iGoogle> iGirl: 那G4还要不。我再出售一个
<iGirl> LemonHall: 这么杯具啊...
<LemonHall> iGirl 本来就是么。。。。FBTERM就是比CJKTTY好看。。。。。。。。。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 呵呵,白送不?我现在买了黑莓了,再买你的500,1100我都可以买新机了...
<iGoogle> 用那过时的系统
<iGirl> LemonHall: 我也知道好看啊,问题是点陈省点资源嘛,可选用ttf就好了
<iGoogle> 俄。你600的那种啊。到处都是
<LemonHall> microcai: 我忽然想起来。。。ucimf貌似本身可是不挑的啊。。。。。。。直接修改UCIMF不就好了？
<microcai> LemonHall:  他们又不冲突。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 屏幕够大...浏览网页还是不错的,我又不做别的啥的
<iGirl> iGoogle: 黑莓 9530啊
<NoIE> 还是定了那个日立的，379。。。
<iGoogle>  g yuan .fbtermrc
<iGoogle> 9:font-names=Courier New,Vera Sans YuanTi Mono
<iGoogle> iGirl: 知道。那低价倾销的旧款
<iGirl> iGoogle: 是啊,二手货,不过质量好,还可以用的,也是128mb的内存哦
<iGirl> 不过程序太少了,合用的更加少了...
<iGoogle> 上次那斗篷，是也买了一个吧。 lerosua
<LemonHall> 算了。。不不像说了。。。我看到了比我更二的人了
<iGirl> 而且老是要重起,烦死
<LemonHall> 有人在FBTERM上提出要加ANDROID支持的要求
<iGoogle> .. 砸了
<LemonHall> 这个人比我还二
<iGirl> iGoogle: 好用啊...质量 重量 都很好,手感很不错
<iGoogle> LemonHall: 这也可能
<iGoogle> iGirl: 。。。我的G4。贴满钻石的啊
<iGirl> iGoogle: 分辨率不行啊,qvga的...
<iGoogle> 丫丫的。这下这么挑剔了
<iGirl> 我几十看腻了我的nokia 6120的qvga屏幕才换的...
<LemonHall> 从以上代码可见，如果w3m运行在没有设置TERM=jfbterm环境变量的framebuffer终端环境中就会拒绝打开framebuffer设备文件。
<iGoogle> 这样吧。换1顿香料
<iGirl> iGoogle: ...你疯了吧,一吨...我买多少个g4啊
<iGoogle> 。。原料不贵的啊
<iGirl> iGoogle: 5w5一吨,现在
<iGoogle> 迷香才贵吧
<iGoogle> 俄。那就半顿算了
<LemonHall> ..........................
<LemonHall> 你们两个在说啥。。。
<iGirl> iGoogle: 迷香...我自己独家配置的话..一克就要1w的...
<iGirl> iGoogle: 请你吃吨饭啦
<iGoogle> nnnnd 你想钱想疯了吧。1w1g
<ljlau> 你们在讨论神马
<ljlau> 迷香都出来了
<LemonHall> iGirl 你是女的？。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ljlau> 要对哪家姑娘下手
<iGoogle> lol
<microcai> iGoogle:  就是女的呀！  buzz 上常看到她
<LemonHall> 果然。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 。。。 microcai 你视频确认先
<microcai> iGoogle:  我没 webcam
<iGoogle> 哪里有女的，自己作迷香的哦
<iGirl> ...干嘛...
<iGoogle> microcai: 确认对方。对方才要摄像头。nnnd
<microcai> iGoogle: 你不是女的 ？ iGirl: 是女的吧？
<LemonHall> 那我砸觉得她这么嗲。。。。。。。。。。。
<iGoogle> 这哪里引用来的哦。
<iGirl> microcai: ...是女的...今晚要奴家陪你不?蔡主席,你是不是床上功夫很菜啊
<microcai> iGirl:  ... ...
<microcai> iGirl:  ... ...
<microcai> iGirl:  能如此说话的，不是女的。只有可呢是泰国人妖 .......
<iGirl> microcai: ...我兼卖伟哥的...
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 这热闹了。
<fenngle> 女性成分50%
<iGirl> microcai: 主席果然见识过人啊...
<iGoogle> 薇菜主席？
<microcai> ... ...
<iGoogle> 啥典故
<LemonHall> 唔。。。。。。。。。
<LemonHall> 求暖床
<microcai> 不玩了，写内核去了
<iGoogle> lol
<LemonHall> microcai: 写啥？
<microcai> LemonHall:  ttf 字体支持！
<iGoogle> .. 不要fb的ttf支持？
<iGoogle> lol
<LemonHall> microcai: 唔。。。。。。。。。。你加油。。。。这功能其实真得是蛋疼
<microcai> LemonHall:  那我不写了。
<iGoogle> 还是写一个grub的多层触控吧。我们还选择内核。。
<iGoogle> 开机就华丽拉
<microcai> iGoogle:  为何你那么娘们？
<cfy> 用linux华丽下，然后kexec
<jyf1987> microcai: 你问一个娘儿们她为何那么娘儿们 这个叫人如何回答？
<microcai> jyf1987:  她真的是女的？？？
<jyf1987> microcai: 没有验证过真身 我都当是服务器在跟我说话
<iGoogle> microcai: 丫丫的。你看出了啥。
<cfy> - -!
 * microcai 吃饭起来。 88
<cfy> 无聊的irc....
 * microcai 吃饭去了。 88
<jyf1987> microcai: 就连你也一样 谁知道你是不是 freenode上的一个 thread
<iGoogle> cfy: 去掐死薇菜
<jyf1987> cfy: 你也是个 thread
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 。。。。你又脑袋晕了啊。
<cfy> jyf1987: 你是说bot?
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 晕你妹阿
<cfy> jyf1987: 根据概率我不是thread
<jyf1987> cfy: 不是 你是 freenode服务器上的一个 thread
<iGoogle> lol。 又爆发了。
<cfy> jyf1987: 因为我在人人上出现过，而freenode是不会上人人的
<jyf1987> cfy: 因为我其实是在跟freenode开socket交流信息 我没见过你真人 谁知道你是真是假
<cfy> jyf1987: 我肯定是人啊。
<jyf1987> cfy: 那现在可以确定你不是freenode的了 但不能确定你是人
<cfy> jyf1987: 只有bot在交流是认为别人不是人
<cfy> jyf1987: 所以你不是，而我是
<iGoogle> cfy: 你当 jyf1987 是短路了的一个232吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 你很有可能是个人写的程序 同时更新freenode和renren而已
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥事232?
<cfy> jyf1987: bot别吵
<jyf1987> 250-18?
<iGoogle> 串行接口啊。只管瞎发信息的。
<iGoogle> 拉
<jyf1987> 我能想到最近的带贬义的数字就是250了
<iGoogle> cfy: 你不是学模拟电路啥的。数字电路没学？
<cfy> iGoogle: 没学到那里。。。
<iGoogle> 485 jyf1987 你也联想下是啥
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 想不出来 硬件我不了解
<iGoogle> 人不正经，啥都往坏事上想。
<iGoogle> :D
<jyf1987> 你说我 还有啥好事？
<jyf1987> 难道是说我性能连486都不如？
<iGoogle> 。。你人才。
<iGoogle> 继续联想吧
<cfy> ee vs jyf
<jyf1987> 那你告诉我是不是硬件的 是的话我就不猜了
<cfy> 联想下zb
<cfy> XD
<iGoogle> 联想无限制。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,联想下 XD
<iGoogle> cfy: 你这么闲啊
<iGoogle> 有好玩的没
<cfy> iGoogle: 有电影
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你先回答我先
<iGoogle> 啥名字
<cfy> iGoogle: 恐怖油轮
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 也是接口芯片
<jyf1987> 额 那这个我真不知道了
<jyf1987> 我哪里知道那些老芯片
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你就是一个网络上的短路瞎说的接口。
<jyf1987> 我只知道avr有8口
<jyf1987> 也有16口的
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 你是255
<iGoogle> 10循环理论完全解析
<iGoogle> cfy: 臆想电影？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我最讨厌把玄幻片说成是科幻片了
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是，说是类似盗梦空间
<jyf1987> 这个所谓的循环 不是跟  死神来了差不多么
<iGoogle> cfy: 不看这样的片子。人会神经的
<cfy> iGoogle: 创，战绩
<cfy> tron:legacy
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你的词典很小。
<jyf1987> 我不怎么看电影
<jyf1987> 不过 b级片还是欣赏的 但是一来没时间 2来没网速
 * cfy 吃饭去。。
<Guest9552> 我的系统升级后出现问题了
<Guest9552> 悲剧得要死
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 求助！新手安装声卡受阻alsa ./configure发生错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322770&p=2246168#p2246168 root@lycho-AS4930:/home/lycho/下载/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a# http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/configure --with-cards=HDA Intel configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target checking for Intel-gcc... no checking for gcc... gcc checking for C compiler default outpu ...
<Guest9552> 奇怪 我的命令怎么没用
<Guest9552> 我改名字怎么没效果
<iGirl> Guest9552: 这个挺好的
<Guest9552> 汗
<Guest9552> 别的频道都能该
<Guest9552> 就这不行
<iGirl> 你输入错误才是真的
<Guest9552>  robin19890305 :Nickname is already in use.
<Guest9552> * robin19890305 :Nickname is already in use.
<Guest9552> * robin19890305 :Nickname is already in use.
<Guest9552> * 改名改不了 :Erroneous Nickname
<Guest9552> * robin19890305 :Nickname is already in use.
<^k^> Guest9552:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<hata> 有没有设置过蓝牙耳机的？
<robin0305> 终于改过来了
<donglongchao> robin0305: Welcom
<robin0305> 3Q
<iGirl> gebjgd:  robin0305 这个是不是你亲家?
<robin0305> 有人开发过USB驱动吗？
<robin0305> 晕
<robin0305> 郁闷
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又无聊了
<iGirl> roylez: 主席周末去那里happy啊
<donglongchao> roylez: 租西
<robin0305> 有人开发过USB
<robin0305> 驱动吗？
<robin0305> 看样子都很忙阿
<iGirl> robin0305: 啥是usb?美国b?
<donglongchao> iGirl: 。。。。
<iGirl> donglongchao: 你是谁?
<donglongchao> iGirl: 很明显是usa的弟弟
<iGirl> donglongchao: 大写的us...不是美国代号吗?
<donglongchao> iGirl: 偶素新人。。
<iGirl> donglongchao: 新人...好啊,处男不?
<donglongchao> iGirl: 。。。。
<hVenus> 终于连上来了
<iGirl> donglongchao: 今晚一起happy,姐姐疼你
<robin0305> 我操
<jyf1987> 额 老是说
<robin0305> 啥意思
<robin0305> 管理员呢
<jyf1987> 老子就是个货真价实的 从来不来真的
<iGirl> robin0305: 不是吧,要踢我啊...
<robin0305> 骚货
<iGirl> 我不说就是了,不要那么凶啊,吓坏人家了啦
<iBoy> ...............
<iBoy> 想起来了
<iBoy> 你是那个iGoogle 带来的女人
<roylez> iGirl: 在家宅
<iGirl> iBoy: ...不是...我是ee的小三...
<iGirl> roylez: 额...我要上街大吃一斤...饺子
<iBoy> 有这个人吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 早点回家了
<LemonHall> 回家吧。。。早点儿回家
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 又来3个项目。等着开工的项目已经有14个了。
<LemonHall> 唔。。这里的都是大忙人
<lotutu> 为什么 wget "http://www.google.com.hk/search?source=ig&hl=zh-CN&rlz=&=&q=ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=" 这样的命令不能下载google搜索结果的html文件
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu - Google 搜索
<iBoy> 有女孩而不/？
<LemonHall> lotutu: 换CURL
 * LemonHall Red Hat接近成为第一家年营收达到10亿美元的开源企业。 该公司本周发布的去年第四季度报告显示，净收入为3,350万美元，销售额2亿4480万美元，比去年同期成长22%。2011年财政年度收入为9.09亿美元，未来一年可望突破10亿美元的目标。Red Hat最近修改Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6内核打包方式，让竞争对手甲骨文公å
 * LemonHall ¸éš¾ä»¥å…‹éš†ã€‚CEO Jim Whitehurst表示，公司的成长主要是来自数据中心升级，虚拟化软件与JBoss的中间件。他称Red Hat是Linux kernel代码的最主要商业贡献者，目前的竞争局面未发生改变。
<^k^> LemonHall:say ACTION ¸éš¾ä»¥å…‹éš†ã€‚CEO Jim Whitehurst表示，公司的成长主要是来自数据中心升级，虚拟化软件与JBoss的中间件。他称Red Hat是Linux kernel代码的最主要商业贡献者，目前的竞争局面未发生改变。 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<LemonHall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<i_am_girl> 这是神码？
 * LemonHall Red Hat接近成为第一家年营收达到10亿美元的开源企业。 该公司本周发布的去年第四季度报告显示，净收入为3,350万美元，销售额2亿4480万美元，比去年同期成长22%。2011年财政年度收入为9.09亿美元，未来一年可望突破10亿美元的目标。Red Hat最近修改Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6内核打包方式，让竞争对手甲骨文公å
 * LemonHall ¸éš¾ä»¥å…‹éš†ã€‚CEO Jim Whitehurst表示，公司的成长主要是来自数据中心升级，虚拟化软件与JBoss的中间件。他称Red Hat是Linux kernel代码的最主要商业贡献者，目前的竞争局面未发生改变。
<^k^> LemonHall:say ACTION ¸éš¾ä»¥å…‹éš†ã€‚CEO Jim Whitehurst表示，公司的成长主要是来自数据中心升级，虚拟化软件与JBoss的中间件。他称Red Hat是Linux kernel代码的最主要商业贡献者，目前的竞争局面未发生改变。 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<LemonHall> .....................
<lotutu> LemonHall: Curl?
<LemonHall> 我发的是UTF-8啊
<lotutu> wget类似的东西？
 * LemonHall Red Hat接近成为第一家年营收达到10亿美元的开源企业。 该公司本周发布的去年第四季度报告显示，净收入为3,350万美元，销售额2亿4480万美元，比去年同期成长22%。2011年财政年度收入为9.09亿美元，未来一年可望突破10亿美元的目标。Red Hat最近修改Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6内核打包方式，让竞争对手甲骨文公å
 * LemonHall ¸éš¾ä»¥å…‹éš†ã€‚CEO Jim Whitehurst表示，公司的成长主要是来自数据中心升级，虚拟化软件与JBoss的中间件。他称Red Hat是Linux kernel代码的最主要商业贡献者，目前的竞争局面未发生改变。
<^k^> LemonHall:say ACTION ¸éš¾ä»¥å…‹éš†ã€‚CEO Jim Whitehurst表示，公司的成长主要是来自数据中心升级，虚拟化软件与JBoss的中间件。他称Red Hat是Linux kernel代码的最主要商业贡献者，目前的竞争局面未发生改变。 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<LemonHall> !!!!!!!!!!1
<LemonHall> 我放弃。。。。
<i_am_girl> 你身上的温暖蛊惑了我  让我误以为那就是爱情。我手里拿着刀，无法去抱你，放下到，无法去保护你。
<i_am_girl> 好浪漫哦
<emacs-xiangfu> hello emacs-xiangfu
<xiangfu> emacs-xiangfu: test
<hVenus> God
<xiangfu> emacs-xiangfu: test
<emacs-xiangfu> great
<hVenus> 下班
<emacs-xiangfu> it's working.
<hVenus> 88
 * adam8157 貌似拿到offer了...
<jiero> 恭喜。
<lotutu> 为什么ubuntu 安装时没有默认加上 resume=/dev/sdaX 之类的东西来保证休眠能够起来
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 恭喜呀！！！
<lotutu> 内核参数
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 口水呀……
<MaskRay> xiangfu: rcirc bot?
<adam8157> hymnusalae: 还差最后的人事经理...不过应该没有什么问题...呵呵
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 那今年就出去了？
<MaskRay> adam8157: ?
 * adam8157 我比我想象中的我, 要猛...
<adam8157> hymnusalae: 出去?
<emacs-xiangfu> MaskRay no.. it's http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/rcirc-notify+.el
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: rcirc-notify+.el
<hymnusalae> adam8157, 呃，你說的 Offer 不是出國留學的 Offer 嗎？
<adam8157> hymnusalae: nope...
<emacs-xiangfu> I am try to replace Xchat. :)
<hymnusalae> adam8157, ……
<emacs-xiangfu> try to using emacs IRC
<MaskRay> adam8157: 出国工作？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 木有, 在海淀 呵呵
<ofan> adam8157: 啥offer
<loen>  大家好
<pocoyo> loen: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<MaskRay> emacs-xiangfu: erc-nick-notify.el 也不错，erc 比 rcirc 好
<emacs-xiangfu> thanks MaskRay
<loen> 大家好
<pocoyo> loen: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 如何查看文件夹大小不显示路径？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322775&p=2246214#p2246214 用du -sh /root/log 显示文件夹大小，可输出的是7.5M /root/log ,如何设置能只 输出大小不输出路径？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liucheng1513 — 2011-03-25 17:52
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你来了，blueghost中午在来者
<lemonhall> .............
<lemonhall> 我还没来得及和你说话，你就不见了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看到了。。。和他说话，他没理我。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 被无视了
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 出师表的那个地址还有没有?
<edison0354> ofan: 啥？
<edison0354> ofan: 你不是看过了？
<ofan> edison0354: bilibili的
<ofan> edison0354: 再回味一遍..
<edison0354> ofan: search
<ofan> edison0354: 额 发现历史里有..
<edison0354> ofan: 看神弹幕版
<lemonhall> ...........................
<lemonhall> 你们两个神人啊
<lemonhall> 给地址，刚想下个游戏，后来想想算了。。。。
<lemonhall> 最近只想玩玩FLASH
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋神了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 出师表，赶快！！！
<edison0354> ofan: ～～～～～～～
<ofan> edison0354: ??
<edison0354> ofan: 出师表地址给他
<ofan> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av72514/
<edison0354> lemonhall: ofan: 我确认下，keyboard backlight是键盘背光吧？
<ofan> edison0354: 应该就是
<superV> hi
<^k^> superV, 好  ㍪ 
<superV> 第一次来聊天室
<superV> 表示不懂
<superV> ／help
<xiaoy> !help
<xiaoy> 没法用
<xiaoy> ：D
<superV> 终于看到有人消息了
<superV> 没多少人呢
<xiaoy> !time
 * oink_Eoacc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 25 日 星期五 18:53:17
<superV> ！help
<xiaoy> 也许这个时候没多少人
<hadwin> !time
 * oink_Eoacc 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 3 月 25 日 星期五 18:53:42
<superV> 哦
<superV> 大概太早了
<xiaoy> 没有！help
<superV> 哈哈
<superV> 是／help吧？
<xiaoy> superV, 你要做什么？
<xiaoy> superV www.irchelp.org
<superV> 嗯
<superV> 其实我现在没问题
 * lemonhall ......................
<superV> 刚刚才懂怎么进IRC聊天室
<lemonhall> edison0354: ofan 这。。。咆哮。。。太。。神了
<xiaoy> superV, 你看看我给你发的网页
<superV> 哦
<xiaoy> 那别扭可以找到你需要的资料
<superV> 我在查
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<superV> 不用抓狂嘛
<edison0354> lemonhall: 看的是神弹幕版不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 是神弹幕版本。。。。太神了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有木有，有木有啊！！！！
<xiaoy> superV, http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<xiaoy> 这个比较直接一点
<superV> 新手请多关照
<xiaoy> 其实！help好像可以用这边：D
<superV> ？？？
<xiaoy> superV, oink_Eoacc <---
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<xiaoy> 你看看刚刚开的窗口
<xiaoy> 在你IRC Client里面
<superV> 嗯
<^k^> 新⇨ 屏幕抓图 • 【新手求教】plymouth可以使用Ogg Theora格式的视频嘛？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322783&p=2246280#p2246280 觉得示例里面的那个how fast.ogg如果做开机动画的话会非常user-friendly的 统计信息: 发表于 由 maple_ — 2011-03-25 18:58
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。吐槽得太给力了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我真的笑了
<edison0354> plymouth能用视频？？？？？？？？！！！！！！！！！！
<Baili> bilibili已经占领这里了么= =|||
<edison0354> Baili: 嗯，我传教成功
<Baili> bilibili碳板载。。。。。。。
<superV> 用哪种IRC客户端呢？当前是皮筋
<Baili> 下潜，看变态研修会去233
<xiaoy> superV, sudo apt-get install xchat
<xiaoy> xchat很不错
<edison0354> Baili: 变研那个OAD是啥？》
<Baili> 道行不够，只知道OVA跟OAD发行时间不定啊233
<caleb-> The daily amount of caesium-137 released from Fukushima Daiichi is around 60 per cent of the amount released from Chernobyl.
<caleb-> Cesium-137 and strontium-90 are the most dangerous radioisotopes to the environment in terms of their long-term effects. Their intermediate half-lives of about 30 years suggests that they are not only highly radioactive but that they have a long enough half life to be around for hundreds of years.
<caleb-> 之前说福岛不会变成 Chernobyl 站出来！
<libowen_> ni hao
<caleb-> 福岛已经达到 60% Chernobyl 了
<superV_> GOD
<Baili> 我坚信福岛会是辐射3的资料片的
<libowen_> hi
<superV_> hi
<^k^> libowen_, 好  ㍫ 
<Baili> o/
<caleb-> 那帮人说福岛安全 -> 爆炸 ; 那帮人说不会有辐射云 -> 隔天就出来了 ; 那帮人说米国不会受影响 -> 辐射云七天就到米国了 ; 那帮人说不会变成 Chernobyl -> 现在已经达到 60% 了
<superV_> 广州还没感受到
<superV_> 买盐的都去退了
<caleb-> superV_: 辐射影响短期没感觉的
<Baili> 五月份之前不用担心= =
<superV_> 一妇女买了三百斤
<superV_> OMG
<Baili> 青海湖盐够全世界吃2000年的。。。。。
<caleb-> superV_: 就是染了(少量)辐射也还可以活几十天
<caleb-> superV_: 就是染了(少量)辐射也还可以活几十年
<superV_> SO 蛋定
<Baili> 不是有个笨蛋买了好几吨的么= =
<superV_> 那不用吃饭了
<superV_> 盐都够他吃几年的
<caleb-> 中国是不用担心，日本比较要担心
<caleb-> 重点是那帮拥核的家伙没搞清楚状况
<Baili> 潜行者：福岛的阴影233
<superV_> 或许过几年会有巨型动物
<superV_> 操作超时
<caleb-> 万一哪天国内核电爆了就惨了
 * caleb- 完全不相信国内的安全标准及防护流程
<Baili> 至少我们有解放军可以填反应堆= =
<microcai> Baili:  恩。
<superV_> 不要杞人忧天了
<caleb-> 至少买房不要买电厂旁边啊
<microcai> Baili:   你放心。到时候会抓人当解放军的。反正不是他们去填。
<superV_> 大亚湾也不是那么容易买得起
<Baili> …………
<edison0354> caleb-: 同不相信
<superV> ／topic
<superV> 我的XBOX还不能用视频
<superV> VBOX
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, VBox在妖妖梦和永夜抄退出的时候都会直接崩溃OTL
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 呃……
<superV> ORZ
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 这bug真是....OTL
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 呃，意思就是讓你玩到底的
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 说来你玩过萃梦想么？
<edison0354> RavenChan: 东方的游戏真不是人玩的⋯⋯
<Baili> 表示东方系列比lock on还鬼畜。。。。
<RavenChan> edison0354,  地图炮= =
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 我記的不是太清，我同學从6到13都有。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, 就是那格斗游戏..
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 哦，玩過，格鬥的兩款都玩過。
<Baili> FXTZ么= =
<Baili> 被easy电脑虐杀的路过。。。。
<RavenChan> hymnusalae, Orz,您射击格斗全能么..
<hymnusalae> Baili, 格鬥的我也不太會玩。我同學有位天然呆。
<NoIE> 新版的 winetricks 里面有一个 office2003pro ，有人用过吗？
<hymnusalae> RavenChan, 沒有，格鬥的我不會打，我拳皇都不會打。
<hymnusalae> Baili, 他純搓把，75%贏Hard
<Baili> hymnusalae，果然人参淫家最讨厌啊…………
<Baili> hymnusalae，各种意义上…………
<hymnusalae> Baili, 那個人很無語。
<hymnusalae> Baili, 他也是我們寢打地靈殿Hard 第1關第一個通的，2次打通。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://l10n.gnome.org/vertimus/diff/86376/0/0/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Diff between po files
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 来翻译吧，那句Show Only Bluetooth Devices With...怎么翻译好
<Baili> hymnusalae，这一刻，羡慕嫉妒恨啊233
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<leaveboy> 回家啦
<dell640m> 推荐两本关于mind的入门书好么？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個要帶語境吧。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 直接翻就是現在這樣翻譯呀。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你那還有其它語言的這個文字的翻譯？日語也行。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ？
<dell640m> 推荐两本关于mind的入门书好么？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, Show Only bluetooth devices with 這個句子在日語中的翻譯你有沒有？或者正體中文的？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 找ing
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 以下のBluetoothデバイスのみを表示...
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 只顯示這樣的藍牙裝置…
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，你還是不要改吧。
<MaskRay> 原来地图炮有这意思
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 什麼？
<richard_ma> 请问有没有用kde的朋友？
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 有。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那繁体的直接不知道在干啥⋯⋯
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 有沒有程式的抓圖呀？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 是指群体性攻击的言论？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 有截屏的話最好看了。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，我還以為有什麼新的意思呢……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃，那就猜吧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不管了⋯⋯
<nsdy> 求救 求救 兄弟们 这句话怎么翻译 Gnumeric can use GSettings if Goffice has been compiled for it.
<dell640m> 这是什么语言？
<debianer> reiv怎么老是不来了？
<nsdy> <dell640m> 英语。。。
<nsdy> Gnumeric can use GSettings if Goffice has been compiled for it.
<nsdy> 翻译成 Gnumeric 允许 Goffice 编译并使用 GSettings ？？？
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • Linux微新闻站点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322794&p=2246328#p2246328 http://linux.110zi.com/ 一个Digg+微博形式的东东 专为微博服务 统计信息: 发表于 由 阿依帝 — 2011-03-25 19:53
<dell640m> nsdy:我汗～～～
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: kde桌面壁纸路径的配置文件是哪个啊？我需要通过修改这个文件改变壁纸
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我找到截圖，但是後面被擋上了。http://live.gnome.org/GnomeBluetooth?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=wizard.png
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 直接右鍵桌面不行嗎？
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 我看了~/.kde/share/config/下的配置文件，太多了
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 想用脚本改，这个是程序的一部分
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 哦。我不是太清楚。
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 我再找找吧，还是非常感谢你
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我建議翻譯成“按下列條件篩選藍牙設備”。http://www.google.com.hk/imgres?q=gnome-bluetooth&um=1&hl=zh-CN&safe=strict&client=ubuntu&sa=N&channel=fs&source=og&tbs=isch:1&tbnid=nlelUXAAxpuMnM:&imgrefurl=http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FESZaJe05JgF3lvfv_ftHQ&imgurl=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_c6iEGc3ft5Y/R9zQQxqnPOI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/gWzr5-7qrG8/5a-browsedevice.png&ei=j4SMTa7PD5CGvAPP0ay-DQ&zoom=1&w=458&h=426&iact=rc&dur=266&oei=k
<hymnusalae> IKMTaiEFIa8vQPr4t2pDQ&page=3&tbnh=141&tbnw=152&start=36&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:14,s:36&tx=57&ty=68&biw=1280&bih=608
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 連接地址在 http://www.google.com.hk/imgres?q=gnome-bluetooth&um=1&hl=zh-CN&safe=strict&client=ubuntu&sa=N&channel=fs&source=og&tbs=isch:1&tbnid=nlelUXAAxpuMnM:&imgrefurl=http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FESZaJe05JgF3lvfv_ftHQ&imgurl=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_c6iEGc3ft5Y/R9zQQxqnPOI/AAAAAAAAAGQ/gWzr5-7qrG8/5a-browsedevice.png&ei=kISMTYb2J5DuuAPnpt2qDQ&zoom=1&w=458&h=426&biw=1280&bih=608
<^k^> ⇪ title: Connection reset by peer . IN gettitle
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, ~/.kde/config/share/kdesktoprc 看看這個。
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 好的，我去虚拟机里看看
<happyaron> ...
<dell640m> nsdy: 敢问技术文档有比这还晦涩的么？
<edison0354> dell640m: …⋯
<microcai> ^k^:  http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=%E5%AD%A6%E4%B9%A0&btnG=Google+%E6%90%9C%E7%B4%A2
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 只要Goffice在編譯的時候已經设置好，Gnumeric將能利用GSettings。
<microcai> ^k^:  这个你会 reset ?
<dell640m> edison0354: 我很严肃的说，有米有啊？
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 可以再加些修飾吧。
<^k^> microcai, 什么是“本”指什么？  ㍬ 
<richard_ma> hy
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 不知怎么的，我的kde没有这个文件
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 我的kde版本是4.5.1
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 你的呢？
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 我目前不在 KDE 中，不知道。
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 那個只是給你找找，你看看 .kde/config/share/plasmarc 之类的。現在桌面給 Plasma 管吧？
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 刚才google的时候搜到这个文件了，grep了半天没找到
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 那個是我在 Ubuntu 論壇看到的。可能是 KDE3 的片子。
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 很有可能，kde3和kde4变化挺大的
<hymnusalae> s/片/帖
<hymnusalae> richard_ma, 你看 plasma 相關的吧。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那個最後你是怎麼翻譯的？
<edison0354> dell640m: 啥东西？
<richard_ma> hymnusalae: 正在google，谢谢了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那个别人翻的，我看到了，没管⋯⋯
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: a|an|the
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这直接不能翻⋯⋯
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我覺得“篩選藍牙設備”或者“顯示符合條件的藍牙設備”這樣的都不錯。
<dell640m> edison0354: 没，刚才看见两个生词就以为是德文了～～
<edison0354> hymnusalae: MPRIS D-Bus interface这都不知道咋翻，MPRIS=Media Player Remote Interfacing Specification
<edison0354> dell640m: 囧
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你也翻去吧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 除非我用 Gnome 不然不去翻，翻出來的自己也不用不能檢查不說，質量也一定不好。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你是啥？
<jak23> ubuntu官方怎么想的,怎会把evolution作为标配的?死得也太频繁了把
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我之前 KDE 目前在 Ubuntu 上臨時用內置的 Gnome，准備安裝 E17 呀？
<hymnusalae> jak23, 是嗎？你有什麼特別使用嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦，e17
<edison0354> jak23: 网页gmail无鸭梨
<jak23> hymnusalae: 没事蛋疼试了一下,这东西太不好用了
<jak23> 为啥不配thunderbird,纠结...
<hymnusalae> jak23, 我覺得還可以，不過 Ubuntu 卸載 Evolution 確實有些麻煩。
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 其实是卸载不了
<soiamso> hymnusalae: evolution 好像是 gnome 套件的一部分
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 呃，你真直接rm 那些文件還是可以的吧……只是會更新的時候再搞出來吧……
<MaskRay> evolution 不需要安装的吧
<MaskRay> http://kimag.es/view.php?i=7333167.jpg，悲剧了，firefox 4 + Tree Style Tab，tab 栏被压扁后没法恢复了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我表示再等10分鐘再看你的情况……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 好的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<MaskRay> firefox 3.6 + Tree Style Tab 可以通过拖动中间的箭头来拉开的
<soiamso> 日本的反应堆封堆了？
<MaskRay> firefox 4 + Tree Style Tab 悲剧了，那个箭头似乎没用，压扁就压扁了
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 不知道，那個不是本來就不打算再用了嗎？
<lolicon> ...
<lolicon> 有 ibus 的开发者在吗？
<edison0354> lolicon: 你的ID……还有木有开发ibus的，直接去提交bug吧
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 不好意思，你前些天說的讓我關注的是 Haskell Planet 吧？
<lolicon> edison0354: 那ｂｕｇ　没人管。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 是否对 HTML 文件生成缩略图   是否生成HTML文件的缩略图，用哪个？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 是的
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 後者。
<edison0354> lolicon: 囧，当时我提交fcitx是有人管的…⋯
<lolicon> 有人用 amd64 + flash + ibus 1.3.9 么。。。flash 里输不了英文。。。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 謝謝。最近記性不好，明明加了，總覺得記錯了。
<lolicon> 注意是英文。。。
<lolicon> 嫉妒蛋疼。。
<hymnusalae> lolicon, 呃……不要激動，是極度蛋疼。
<lolicon> 1.3.7 是没这个问题的，ibus 把问题推到 firefox， firefox 又推给 flash，结果不了了之。。
<caleb-> lolicon: 去 ibus issue tracker 说明
<gebjgd> lolicon, 不用ibus不就行了
<caleb-> bug 修不修本来就是看 upstream 有没有空
<MaskRay> 我也想看 Planet Haskell，只是 tab 栏被压扁了。。
<lolicon> gebjgd: fcitx 的话就输不了中文。。。flash 里 ><
<caleb-> 要不也可以送补丁
<lolicon> caleb-: 我说的是 upstream 。。
<jingqq5210> 我的xterm突然字体间距变的好宽！！！！！！！
<caleb-> jingqq5210: 换个字体就好了
<caleb-> jingqq5210: 有些字体的 width 会错误
<jingqq5210> wenquanyi的等宽的
<jingqq5210> 一直好好的
<lolicon> jingqq5210: 想想最近调了什么东西
<gebjgd> lolicon, 从来没在flash里面输入过中文
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/03/25/duke-nukem-forever-2.html
<NoIE> 永远的毁灭公爵再次跳票
<jingqq5210> caleb-: 今天wine了office
<AndChat> Waht?
<lolicon> gebjgd: 因为你不上 avfun
<jingqq5210> 改了语言设置
<NoIE> jingqq5210: 真的？教教我，谢谢。
<jingqq5210> NoIE:下载最新版的play onlinux
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 你 ~/.mozilla 裹有沒有能改的？
<NoIE> jingqq5210: 好的。
<jingqq5210> 我去看看
<jingqq5210> 还有准备光盘镜像
<jingqq5210> 挂载上
<NoIE> jingqq5210: 好的。
<AndChat> Hi!
<netcas> Hello
<^k^> netcas, 好  ㍬ 
<netcas> 现在的topic是啥呢
<lolicon> 当然是 萝莉
<netcas> 哇塞 这么劲爆
<AndChat> Loli
<hymnusalae> netcas, Please use utf-8 charset|今天还是没有讲座|论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn |维基 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn |直接提问 耐心等待  参看 http://is.gd/5uCDQ |勿Flood 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org |使用机器人请私聊|日志 http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-cn  今天日志  http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || Oneiric Ocelot
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<netcas> 我在用empathy，怎么设置呢
 * NoIE 我爱萝莉
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 不知道该修改什么
<netcas> 除了empathy，推荐个IRC的客户端呗，感觉很简陋啊
<edison0354> NoIE: 果然跳票了
<Baili> 萝莉在哪里？
<edison0354> netcas: pidgin
<NoIE> 萝莉需要脑补。
 * edison0354 我要御姐！
<netcas> 谢谢哦 x-chat怎样
<NoIE> 我有个提议，可以试试将聊天室中的各位都脑补为萝莉。
<zxq> pidgin不错，我正在用
<edison0354> netcas: 没用过
<netcas> pidgin,cool,3ks
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, ……
<dell640m> 我也没用过，如释重负的说
<Baili> #ubuntu-cn的群众萌化么。。。。。
<dell640m> 有多少程序员开始脱发了？
<dell640m> nobody?
<dell640m> 我好害怕
<netcas> 这问题问的我发毛
<caleb-> 秃头大多是遗传
<Baili> 脱发了正好你可以戴假发COS萌妹子233
<caleb-> 跟写程序没啥关系
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 刚才客户端挂了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃……然後呢？
<dell640m> 那为什么那么多程序员都脱发，墙里墙外开花～～
<Baili> 你看，RMS就没脱发
<Baili> linus也没脱发
<Baili> 所以要乐观
<dell640m> 我又如释重负了
<soiamso> dell640m: Sv 剂量大
<dell640m> soiamso: SV是什么？
<soiamso> dell640m: msv
<debianer> MaskRay: 你是reiv吗
<Baili> 希福特？
<soiamso> Baili: 都脱，看发型就知道
<Baili> 还有地方能支援中央，怎么能算脱发呢233
<MaskRay> debianer: 不是
<soiamso> debianer: reiv 没有其他马甲吧
<dell640m> Manned Space Vehicle 载人宇宙飞船？？？？
<Baili> mSv，好媳妇，辐射量单位= =
<gebjgd> lolicon, 欧？ 什么好地方？
<gebjgd> avfun?
<dell640m> 哦
<Baili> avfan，天下基友是一家233
<jingqq5210> xterm用的wenquanyi的字体，原来系统设置的是英文。今天改成中文了，然后xterm显示就不正常了。请教怎么解决
<lolicon> 你怎么设置的。。
<soiamso> jingqq5210: 修改 /etc/fonts
<jingqq5210> fonts.conf?
<soiamso> jingqq5210: arch ?
<hymnusalae> Baili, RMS 那還算沒有脫發？Linus 那明顯算了好吧？發跡那麼高……
<Baili> 还没光头呢，要乐观
<hymnusalae> Baili, ……光了叫釋永信
<lolicon> 这是萌点
<centerpoint> 那个每隔一个时间间隙重复执行命令的命令是什么阿？ 忘记了
<ofan> centerpoint: crontab
<Netcas1> firefox 4 给力不？
<centerpoint> ofan: 不是这个，是另外一个小命令，以前我用来监视某项系统状态
<microcai> comodo 被黑了
<microcai> 知道不？
<ofan> centerpoint: watch?
<centerpoint> ofan: 对。谢谢 :)
<centerpoint> ofan: 几个月不用，都忘了
<lolicon> 。。
<ofan> centerpoint: :D
<soiamso> microcai: 安全公司不安全
<microcai> soiamso:  那光不是安全公司。那是 CA  证书机构啊
<centerpoint> fcitx的组词太垃圾了
<roylez__> centerpoint: 自己去下搜狗词库
<centerpoint> 本人很喜欢这个输入法，但是不带词频信息。。。
<centerpoint> roylez__: 可以吗？大概多大？
<centerpoint> roylez_: 据说词库很大，而且是全部调入内存
<centerpoint> roylez_: 不知道现在好点没有
<soiamso> microcai: CA 本来就有问题吧，ubuntu 用CA 吗？
<roylez_> centerpoint: http://code.google.com/p/fcitx/downloads/list
<roylez_> centerpoint: 7M
<centerpoint> roylez_: try ,,,,
<happyaron> soiamso: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates
<microcai> soiamso: ... ... 用了 SSL  的哪个不用 CA ?
<soiamso> happyaron: 也就是也有用第三方认证机构？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 對了，你現在還在用 Gnome 3 嗎？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 那個好了沒有？tab？
<happyaron> soiamso: y
<soiamso> microcai: 软件签名都是各个发行版自己搞的吧
<microcai> hymnusalae:  用
<centerpoint> 现在linux在中小机房的占有率还不到一半，大型项目用的多
 * roylez_ continues to play castlevania
<microcai> centerpoint:  主要是大型的得用 linux 降低成本
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: castlevania是啥
<hymnusalae> microcai, 問下，現在 Gconf 那些個 XML 文件是個什麼情况？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 三国杀
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ask google
<happyaron> soiamso: 签名是gpg的
<microcai> hymnusalae:  gnome3 要迁移到 gsettings 了
<happyaron> soiamso: 系统里装了ca证书
<microcai> hymnusalae:  Gconf 已经被标记为 过时
<centerpoint> microcai: 我见到的服务器凡是Linux的99%都是centOS.
<microcai> centerpoint:  ... .. me too . 国内都这样
<hymnusalae> microcai, Gsettings 是像 KDE 那樣每個包一個文件？還是像原來 GConf 那樣搞一起，最後卸載的時候都清不掉那種？
<microcai> centerpoint:  主要是北大禽鸟教的就是 centos
<microcai> hymnusalae:  没研究。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃，看來還要觀望呢……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  貌似是一个包一个文件
<hymnusalae> microcai, 很好呢。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 感謝。麻煩您了。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  卸载还是别清理好。 下次再装就免得配置了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 看情况。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 有些讓我惡心到死的軟件我還是想清理掉的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  同意。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  不过 gentoo  的话，不存在这种软件。 ubuntu  就难说了。
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我是 FreeBSD……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  BSD 一样可以 gentoo
<centerpoint> microcai: 好不容易有个客户要安装debian，一个星期后让我格掉换了2003
<microcai> hymnusalae:  debian 还要借助支持 BSD 炒作，恶心
<microcai> centerpoint:   xp 2003 ?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這個我沒有看出來……
<centerpoint> microcai: win 2003
<microcai> centerpoint:  你是说，你是卖 VPS 的？
<hymnusalae> 什麼叫炒作？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ... ...
<hymnusalae> microcai, Gentoo也有FBSD呢。
<centerpoint> microcai: 不是，我是IDC的
<microcai> hymnusalae:  是啊。 老早就支持了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 而且今年 Gentoo 的 Google Code of Summer 要重新支持 OpenBSD。
<hymnusalae> s/Code of summer/summer of code
<microcai> centerpoint:   卖场里卖电脑的？
<hymnusalae> 好像大小寫也不對……
<centerpoint> microcai: 数据中心机房
<microcai> hymnusalae:  折腾。有时间去折腾更有意义的事情不更好？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不知道，可能是他們的需求吧。
<microcai> centerpoint: 。。。 。。。 IDC 。。。
<caleb-> 很有意义啊
<OT_iux> xchat能不能开启硬件加速之类的什么功能？
<caleb-> 每个人的意义不一样
<microcai> OT_iux:  xchat 开毛加速啊！
<OT_iux> 为啥我的xchat在调节窗口大小什么的时候总是会卡一下
<hymnusalae> microcai, 再說像 Google Summer of Code 這樣給你錢的項目，你能做出來不是也不錯嗎？
<caleb-> OT_iux: WM 不给力
<OT_iux> 还有换频道的时候刷新的时候都会卡半天
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 酱紫阿
<microcai> OT_iux:  扔了，换 pidgin
<OT_iux> @@
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 像那樣已經有 FBSD 支持的情况下，將 Gentoo 用戶空間工具移植到 OBSD 的難度是？
<caleb-> just for fun, not for 意义
<microcai> hymnusalae:  caleb- : 重新编译一下的难道。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 主要是内核相关的麻烦而已
 * microcai 打算折腾一下 BSD ... 都没有体验过传说中的 BSD 
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你想，天下新操作系统再想拿市場幾乎不可能了，但是還有那麼多人天天寫新系统。除了研究以外，很多人就想嘗個鮮。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呃，核心呀……
<caleb-> microcai: 折腾。有时间去折腾更有意义的事情不更好？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, +1
<microcai> ... 囧
<microcai> 被击中 。。。。
<caleb-> hymnusalae: porting 不难，就是烦
<RavenChan> microcai, MaskRay`
<hymnusalae> caleb-, Linux 下除了 aMule 和 mldonkey 還有其它支持KAD2的ed2k客戶端嗎？
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 是嗎？要不我去報個名？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  有啊!
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 像 debian 最近在搞 armhf(硬件floating point支持), 也不少小麻烦
<hymnusalae> microcai, 比如？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  迅雷
<hymnusalae> microcai, 那我還不如用 easyMule 呢……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 同为 linux, 同为 arm, porting 还是很烦
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呃……
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 还没，打算用 Tab Mix Plus dev，在顶部多行显示
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 那算了，我怕我到時候去學駕照去了……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 呃……這麼悲劇呀……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: debian arm 历史: arm(OABI) -> armel(EABI) -> armhf
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 哈哈哈
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不對，打錯了。
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 應該是呵呵。
<NoIE> 问个小问题，我想找一套没有版权问题的手写体字体。。。
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 算了，好在我 xxx.default 有备份的
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 手寫體……
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 是要中文的？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 中文的。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 你花5元去買個靜蕾體算了
<NoIE> noie.blogbus.com，我想把侧边栏打扮成一堆小广告的效果。
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 好的。
<MaskRay`> RavenChan: firefox 4 + Tree Style Tab，把 tab 栏压扁后没法恢复了。。。
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 方正的GB2312我刻08年定價是1款5元
<hymnusalae> NoIE, 最近好像沒有消息了，你可以去看看。
<pocoyo> roylez_: twit上截图的是哪个网址？
<NoIE> hymnusalae: 好的。
<hymnusalae> time on solidot: 中国人很有骨气，能和中国人有效谈判的只有八国联军。中国人会嘲笑地问twitter: 你什么行政级别? 高过奥巴马么？ 你有多少人几杆枪？GDP多少？
<hymnusalae> 這個人釣魚實在是……
<microcai> 怎么办？
<microcai> 我的 GPG 密钥在一次系统崩溃中没了
<mofli> 重新发布
<caleb-> 把备份捞出来
<mofli> 估计没备份
<mofli> 系统崩溃，才不会冲掉这
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我不知道怎麼辦，不過這對我的提示，不僅我的啟動U盤要有那個key，機器裡還要專門搞個不加密的區備份一下……
 * hymnusalae 馬上重新分區去
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 話說是搞兩個U盤存key保險又安全呢？還是搞一個U盤一個機器內的分區保险呢？
<caleb-> 两个怎么够…
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 呃，那要？
<soiamso> microcai: tp-link reset 后不能分配到地址，是坏了吧
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不要說起碼5個吧……
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 菜鸟发帖 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322816&p=2246548#p2246548 我的电脑是ThinkPad SL410型号，安装Ubuntu10.10，但不稳定，有时就停留在命令窗口，输入用户名和密码之后，没有出现正常的紫色桌面，请问是什么问题，需要下载驱动吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kissy1234Smi — 2011-03-25 21:59
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不會是說要10個吧……
<mofli> 。。
<hymnusalae> mofli, 還是說 caleb- 拿我逗悶子呢？
<mofli> hymnusalae: 那也不是。我经常忘记密码。所以根本不保存。重来一次，发布新的就是。
<drovencrazy> 除了qq 再也找不到ubuntu的缺点了
<hymnusalae> mofli, 呃，好吧……
<mofli> 反正忘记密码，就等于废了
<mofli> drovencrazy: 还有很多。
<caleb-> mofli: 重要的 gpg key 不能这样搞啊
<mofli> caleb-: 嗯。只是我的不重要。 lol
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 只存两个地方表示只有“一个”备份啊
<mofli> 而且，通知对方就是嘛。换了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 那要幾個備份呀……
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 重要的东西只备份一个很奇怪吧
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 随你高兴啊
<mofli> hymnusalae: 备份一个到gmail嘛
<alvin_rxg> 他的意思是，最好给 u盘来个 raid..
<drovencrazy> mofli:这个最要命  必须换系统 鄙视腾讯
<mofli> 永不删除的
<mofli> drovencrazy: 。。那是你依赖qq导致
<caleb-> 不管啥 raid 都要视为“一个”备份
<alvin_rxg> drovencrazy: libqq 项目目前是“可用”状态
<caleb-> 因为你也可能在 raid 上 rm
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<hymnusalae> mofli, 呃，好注意，不放心的話也可以拿50個名字加個密什麼的……
<hymnusalae> 知道了。
<mofli> caleb-: 我以前备份重要的东西，都是烧录到芯片的。
 * drovencrazy 同学都用QQ 而且文件都喜欢用QQ 直传
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, 我沒有說給U盤來raid呀？
<mofli> drovencrazy: 你看。你的同学和 hymnusalae 差好远。别人都知道gpg加密。你们居然用qq。
<alvin_rxg> linux 下有啥好的 dnd mmo?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: U盘⋯⋯RAID⋯⋯
<drovencrazy> mofli, 我们又不是学计算机的
<hymnusalae> mofli, 呃，我這主要還不是 gpg 加密，我剛才說的那個是全盤加密的 key 文件。
<hymnusalae> alvin_rxg, NWN……
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 你同学好牛B
<alvin_rxg> hymnusalae: mmo...
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: nwn很多服务器算是mmo了
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 你理解能力有問題吧……mofli 說你的同學和我差好遠，不是我的同學。我同學和這裏沒有關系……
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 呃……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, nwn1的話應該沒有多少了吧？
<mofli> hymnusalae: 用encfs加密算了。
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 另外你可以看看Eternal Land, Planeshift, runescape
<alvin_rxg> nwn2 跑不动……
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 恰恰相反
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 好吧，我放弃，都跑不动的家伙……
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 哦 看错了  不过我们确实跟你差好远。。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, NWN2用的是第幾版規則？3？3.5？
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 呃……不要這樣……另外，我也不是學計算機的……
<drovencrazy> mofli, 那怎么比，我寝室现在还有个哥们在玩QQ游戏 还很HIGH
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 我還玩掃雷呢……
<alvin_rxg> qq游戏……印象里很多 外挂
<mofli> 游戏又没重要数据。那不同
<hymnusalae> mofli, 我自從用上 Linux 之後發現掃雷真好玩。
<mofli> 。。扫雷还不错。以前玩
<mofli> 逻辑思维
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 主要他们在玩SNS游戏 好蛋疼
<hymnusalae> mofli, 你可以玩不標記的、跳一格點一個的，反正想玩花樣就能玩的出來。
<mofli> 。我只看如何快。
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 帶他們去跑團吧， OT_iux 在宣傳呢……
<hymnusalae> mofli, ……那個不是太無聊了點……
 * drovencrazy 明天考三级啦 才看了一半
<mofli> 记得3次进7x
<hymnusalae> drovencrazy, 好強……我還考不了3級，什麼組成、網絡和數據庫一個都不會。
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: nwn现在留下的都是不错的服务器了
<alvin_rxg> 扫雷的逻辑太简单了……
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: nwn2 因为架构问题，好的服务器不多
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦，這樣。
<OT_iux> - -.
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 好后悔选数据库。。
<Colin-shzsc> 又见大写灯闪
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 去，教 drovencrazy 學跑團，他同學還在 QQ 游戲的水深火熱之中
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: #世界之脊 #谷地战役 #黑塔
 * MeaCulpa_ linux下面游戏好多
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 欢迎旁观
<hymnusalae> Colin-shzsc, 大寫燈閃是Linux的悲劇的標誌是吧……
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 跑。。这个字念什么
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=23075
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 看看这个
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 呃，我去感染感染，今天又被同學推廣 WoW TF了。
<Colin-shzsc> hymnusalae: 我对此唯一的理解就是和 windows 蓝屏大抵相当……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: WOW TF 我在 戰歌 伺服器
<FoxHelo> 有谁对gEDA比较熟悉的？
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 名字就叫 歐剃
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 我問問看我同學。
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 关键是dnd没啥好游戏...dnd设定太僵化了
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 呃，我同學在二傻子……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 话说Ubuntu下wine山口山还真是简单阿
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 谁= =
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: dnd 就一规则啊……
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, Arthas 服務器……
<OT_iux> 噢噢……
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 二傻子嘛……
<OT_iux> i c
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: DND没啥好玩的“电脑游戏”
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 过分强调规则了...不过主要看DM水平
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 但不代表DND没啥好游戏
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: :P yeah
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 哦
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 也有没啥规则的团阿
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 好的就那么几个，BG， NWN
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 国内踢门团太多
<OT_iux> 比如你看隔壁服务器的 #月兔军服广播频道
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 国内 迷恋数字的太多，忽视了故事
<OT_iux> 那边就在玩扮演
<MeaCulpa_> 毕竟是国外的东西，文化底蕴大家不熟悉
<drovencrazy> hymnusalae, 这游戏太犀利了 可以推荐给我们班大批腐女腐男
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 欢迎
<MeaCulpa_> 绝大多数都是踢门的
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 我代表纯美苹果园跑团众欢迎你
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 踢門是什麼意思？
<mofli> Fox78: geda没库啊
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa_: 谁说的…… 纯战团只有 1/5
<mofli> 用kicad吧。
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 就是人物卡，组队，掷筛子，踢门，杀怪
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 就是纯战斗的战棋团
<hymnusalae> 哦……
<drovencrazy> OT_iux, 当务之急是3级啊 有没有人传授点经验
<hymnusalae> 那個我比較喜歡……所以我還是去玩WoW研究暗牧输出手法吧……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 话说WoD不错阿，Vampire, Werewolf, Mage
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 隔壁伺服器的 #HumanTale 也是剧情团
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 哦。
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 带WOD的 DM太稀缺了
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 太少了
<FoxHelo> Fox78: 文档资料也比较少，网上面都找不到什么资料，官网都是英文的，看不懂
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: en
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 而且资料也不多
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: dnd 融合了Planescape以后也不错
<mofli> 杀怪的游戏，最无聊了吧。
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 额，3级啥？计算机？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 立马上升到哲学高度
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 不熟= =
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我玩的只有纯核心的3.5 和 4版
<drovencrazy> OT_iux, 对  明天上午考  才看了2/3
<MeaCulpa_> mofli: Baldur's Gate就是杀怪游戏，被奉为dnd crpg经典
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 考的啥？汇编？网络技术？软件工程？
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: BG系列的剧情才是经典好吧！？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 电脑游戏我喜欢老派的3D第一人称那种，没啥剧情，纯玩带入感
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 你对剧情的要求比较低 :) 不过BG比啥光芒之池之类好多了
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 你可以把游戏当杀怪游戏玩，但你不能把所有游戏都当做杀怪游戏推荐给别人……
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 这是不负责任滴
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 主要是我对dnd不感冒，还是喜欢老派游戏，M&M, Wizardry, Elderscroll, Ultima
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我对剧情的要求才不低呢……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: :
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 玩FO2么
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 老头滚动条确实不错
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: FO3玩不习惯
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: Fallout? 1x times
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: Good…… 不过FO1我玩不下去- -
<MeaCulpa_> 老滚III和NWN 我玩了9年了...
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我只玩了2,和一部分的3
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我只玩过NWN和老滚4,老滚3我只玩了一部分的晨风，然后就直接玩4代了
<MeaCulpa_> 我玩NWN从没遇到过第二个中国人，MB
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 老滚III比IV好玩，我觉得
<OT_iux> NWN的官网Live服务器很惨淡阿
<OT_iux> 3的世界更大
<OT_iux> 不过……我觉得4的剧情和支线更有趣
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: ？？ 官网？我nwn 单机任务都没玩过20min
<OT_iux> 那你说玩NWN没遇到第二个中国人是啥意思
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，我无视剧情，就是要体验世界
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 转战各个服务器阿
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 中国人大都玩action, 我主要玩RP
<OT_iux> 是阿，官方不是有个Liveserver么……
<OT_iux> RP咋又无视剧情了……
 * OT_iux 认为你是个矛盾体
<MeaCulpa_> 都是第三方服务器
<OT_iux> 喔。
 * edison0354 谁用的banshee？
<OT_iux> NWN其实不太适合RP
<OT_iux> 还不如IRC呢
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 我对老派rpg无剧情要求，对nwn只有rp要求，无剧情要求
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 剧情和RP不是一回事
<drovencrazy> OT_iux, 数据库系统
<OT_iux> 好吧……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 我不喜欢既定剧情，我喜欢人与人交互
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: 不熟= =……帮不上你……
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 那为啥不跑团……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 跑团要gm限制，交互的人太少
<MeaCulpa_> 我喜欢mmo... 几十个人以上才算交互
<OT_iux> @@。
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 估计你没碰到好DM
<MeaCulpa_> 跑团没有世界，没有系统，没有矛盾冲突
 * edison0354 有木有用banshee的？
<MeaCulpa_> 也许吧
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<MeaCulpa_> 我要一个世界~~~
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: banshee 大家伙……
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 其实以前玩DDO我也爱RP来着
<MeaCulpa_> 就像UO那样
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 但是后来DDO在大陆就这样变成刷子天堂
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 然后我quit了
<MeaCulpa_> DDO没怎么玩过，DDO出来的时候，对MMO以近疲劳
 * drovencrazy 插一句 RP 是role play么？
<MeaCulpa_> 再说那时候EVE如火如荼
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 因为不会刷都没法升级
<MeaCulpa_> drovencrazy: 对
<OT_iux> drovencrazy: yes
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: EVE我也有玩= =
<MeaCulpa_> 再说那时候EVE如火如荼...EVE RP的爽...
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 看来我们爱好差不多阿
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 我只是很简单的在翻译而已…⋯
<MeaCulpa_> en
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: linux下面的mmo我基本都玩过
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: linux 下有啥人气不错的mmo
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: ……  不是已经有中文了？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: EL, The mana world, Vandetta, runescape, EVE, planeshift, scummvm那些，ATITD，
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: EVE！？
 * OT_iux 大惊
<MeaCulpa_> eve现在已经没有linux客户断了
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 巨恶心的翻译，好多错位的，好多机器翻的
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: = =
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: y?
<MeaCulpa_> 以前也是一个 cedega wrapper
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 呃……
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: cedega……那是Wine阿……
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 我好久没用中文的界面了……
<drovencrazy> eve好蛋疼了
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: CCP曾经付钱给Cedega做一个EVE的wrapper
<edison0354> alvin_rxg: 你是banshee？
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 喔……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 后来Cedega维护不力，quit了
<alvin_rxg> edison0354: 以前用，两三个月前换了 mpd
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 囧，可惜了
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: EL是？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: Eternal Land
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: runescape有Linux客户端？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: runescape是java applet, OS无关
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 喔 i c
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: java颁哉
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 那我去体验下这两个
<MeaCulpa_> runescape是我见过最nb的java applet
<MeaCulpa_> java applet做到那个份上...
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 我没玩过
<MeaCulpa_> runescape其实是世界第一大网游，去掉WOW那些东亚点卡玩家的话
<MeaCulpa_> runescape 小孩子太多了
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 截止目前，我见过最NB的java程序是 永中Office ……
<wzlxx> 谁玩过嵌入式？一定需要开发版吗？
<MeaCulpa_> WOW因为有点卡，所以玩家数量和帐号数量和 那些西方月费型的网游没法对比
<wzlxx> 过来人给点经验…
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 酱紫阿
<NoIE> 永中 office 稳定吗？我下载了，但是安装时要求使用 root ，我就没安。
<FoxHelo> wzlxx: 我也一直想学下，但是没有开发板，好像skyeye可以做些仿真
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 我最疯狂的时候，一个月砸钱$50在linux 网游
<OT_iux> NoIE: 额，我觉得那个 2010的全功能30天试用版还是比较稳定的
<MeaCulpa_> 包括EVE的14刀。。。
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: ……有钱
<MeaCulpa_> 那时候空虚
<NoIE> OT_iux: 完整功能需要多少钱？对 doc 支持的好吗？
<wzlxx> FoxHelo: 不知道，我也想学，要不以后没有饭吃了
<mofli> OT_iux: 搜索下sweethome
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: http://ucarenya.com/blog:2010:06:linux_mmorpg
<^k^> ⇪ title: blog:2010:06:linux_mmorpg [ÚCARENYA]
<drovencrazy> MeaCulpa, 我战队里面 每个人每月都RMB400+的花费  腾讯真的太赚钱了
<OT_iux> NoIE: 对DOC的支持除了一些字体需要自己手动装之外，基本都令人满意，完整版好像是100RMB左右
<mofli> 刘强东：中国互联网公司市值与耍流氓程度相关
<NoIE> OT_iux: 哦。。。
<lolicon> wps ...
<wzlxx> FoxHelo: 一个arm11板子就得700了，没钱
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 我很久以前的blog里面有一个小小的list
<NoIE> 可是，100RMB好像都快追上 MS 的了。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 去玩WoW吧……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 那個交互……
<OT_iux> NoIE: 如果你真不想付费支持他们的话……也可以一直用试用版……
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: wow? 扯
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 怎麼了？
<OT_iux> NoIE: 虽然有点良心过意不去
<OT_iux> NoIE: lol
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: wow? wow我只玩lv50以前的任务
<NoIE> OT_iux: 恩恩恩恩。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦，現在都 CTM 重新做了……
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 你让我一个在EQ Raid了3年到吐的人，去WOW...
<lolicon> ....
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 你可以去打JJC嘛……
<lolicon> wzlxx: 有的没这么贵的吧。。
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: EQ的工会都是日不落的，美国人睡觉了中国人上，全map无安全点
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 现在魔兽世界的浩劫与重生资料片
<FoxHelo> wzlxx: 虽然SKYEYE可以仿真，但是还是觉得windows下面的那个什么protues之类的软件比较好，可以自己画电路，结合编译好的软件仿真
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 整个世界都全部重建了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 那個……
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: wow 太soft core, 有没有人好好RP,无聊
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 北極和外域沒有……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 哦，对喔……
 * OT_iux 呆……
<drovencrazy> 听不懂 乖乖看书去了 8
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 我有一次我的盗贼做掉了一个shaman，那家伙居然说他在聊天，追着我骂，有种面对面单挑，我OOT对他说：“面对面我还做贼干嘛”
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 从此不玩WOW, 玩家太傻
<FoxHelo> wzlxx: 不知道linux下SKYEYE结合gEDA能不能完成这样的工作！
<tone_>  - -#
<MeaCulpa_> 死了也没尸体没loot
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 也是……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 呃……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa_, 現在的話應該沒有幾個賊可以打了……
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: wow的死亡惩罚和pvp奖励都很少
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 杀人只是手段，不是目的
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 杀人如果没有理由，那也没意思了
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 比如UO里面，抢劫不成，才会杀人
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: WOW完全没有互动的氛围
<OT_iux> 恩，wow见面就打，敌对阵营基本没法有效互动
<MeaCulpa_> 而非pvp 服务器，又远不如EQ hardcore
<OT_iux> 同阵营没法打= =
<MeaCulpa_> 要玩非pvp的组队raid,我还不如回去EQ EQ2
 * OT_iux 玩了一小段时间的Shadow Bane
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, hardcore 是什麼意思？Google 把 softcore hardcore 都屏蔽了。
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: firefox 复制大量文本有时候会不精确？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 不知道，沒有聽說過……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 硬核，重口，少儿不宜，的意思
<MeaCulpa_> 所以WOW我完全没兴趣了，只是wow lv50前的任务有的还有点意思
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 是那個意思嗎？
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 差不多
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 80-85的任务也挺好玩
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: wow现在单人玩不raid也可以玩到很多内容
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 不象以前是无尽的raid
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, “而非pvp 服務器，又遠不如EQ“少儿不宜？
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 重口程度不如EQ
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 没意思，东北亚玩家都很无聊，除非国外服务器
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 日本玩UO不错
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 日本还有部分玩家有品，但是不在wow里
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 怎麼重口？肛交顏射？
 * MeaCulpa_ 怀念在日本UO砍树做一套麻将，4个好友坐下吃吃喝喝搓麻将的日子
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 麻将…………
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: yeah
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 麻将= =
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, EQ 都有那些東西了嗎？
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 我raid到吐了，在也不想raid了
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 再也不想Raid +1
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: EQ 完全没有那些东西，EQ只有杀杀杀
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 哦，殺的重口……
<MeaCulpa_> 要raid， EQ或者EVE
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 而且错误的地方每次复制还不一样
<MeaCulpa_> EQ raid怪，EVE raid 人
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 去上bug吧……
<MeaCulpa_> EQ和EVE是Raid的极端了
<OT_iux> eve那个会战级别的战斗……
<OT_iux> 太可怕了！
<OT_iux> 我的烂电脑承受不了
 * MeaCulpa_ 在EVE一个lag就把价值几十美金的重突给爆了
<OT_iux> ……
<OT_iux> 可怜的娃
<MeaCulpa_> 我爆过两个重突
<alvin_rxg> eve 玩的是现钱吧？
<MeaCulpa_> 之后再也无力玩好飞船了，就弄点一般的松死了
<OT_iux> 嘛……我爆过的最大的船只不过是工业舰
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: EVE玩的太厉害...
<tone_>  - -#
 * OT_iux 战斗渣
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 不是很明白它里边的设定如何，只是比较向往里边的科幻元素
<wzlxx> FoxHelo: 不知道，以后看吧
<wzlxx> FoxHelo: linux方向都有什么小的就业方向？
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: 有时候你会发现，你在为一个小号打工，那个小号的大号，是某联盟的矿业公司的子公司的小兵
<MeaCulpa_> alvin_rxg: EVE一句话，残酷
<alvin_rxg> MeaCulpa_: 呃……
<broken_lemon> 哇。。一会没看就聊到EVE了。
<MeaCulpa_> EVE国内没法玩，工会都是游戏外建成的，我国的网游都没法玩，超游戏因素太多，gm不管理
<MeaCulpa_> 我只玩外服
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕，能不能介绍下 Planeshift
<broken_lemon> 很同意。。
 * wzlxx linux方面有什么好一点的小方向？？？？？马上就要工作了…
<MeaCulpa_> 外服的中国人90%是打钱的农民...
<OT_iux> 我刚看官网觉得挺美
<MeaCulpa_> planeshift就像EQ...
<MeaCulpa_> 就是人少点，要找到朋友玩才行
<MeaCulpa_> 以我们中国人的时区....只有澳洲小p孩了
<OT_iux> @@ 额= =
<MeaCulpa_> Aussie不行...
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 玩国内小众网游，就这点痛苦，你没有固定的伙伴
<aBiNg> 还没在 android 上看 100M 的电影，居然很流畅，这运力...我可是小内存的 G4
<OT_iux> RP难么……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 你的朋友都会离你而去
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你用啥软件？
<aBiNg> edison0354: 2.2 自带的
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 你英文不好，可以RP个half-orc, int < 10 说话有障碍，哈哈
<FoxHelo> wzlxx: 不是很清楚，嵌入式开发，服务器管理。。。。
<OT_iux> = =
<OT_iux> 有道理……
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 抑或直接RP老外
<OT_iux> orz
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 英文好就无所谓了
<OT_iux> 我英文一般般……勉强能交流
<wzlxx> FoxHelo: 哪个好就业一点…快要工作了
<OT_iux> 诶，居然这个有原生Linux客户端，而且我04年的老机器满足最小安装需求
 * OT_iux 去看看
 * MeaCulpa_ 去哄lp了
<aBiNg> edison0354: stagefright 就是 Linux 上的 mplayer 啊。牛X
<MeaCulpa_> 女人是mmo的克星
<edison0354> aBiNg: ？？？？？？？？？？
<aBiNg> ?
<hymnusalae> mofli, 問個事，encfs 看了半天沒有看到，這東西沒有密碼嗎？
<OT_iux> aBiNg: linux上本身就有 mplayer 阿
<edison0354> aBiNg: 啥叫linux上的mplayer？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: Elen síla lúmenn' omentielvo
<aBiNg> 我这是类似...
<aBiNg> 类比
<OT_iux> @@
<edison0354> MeaCulpa_: 不认识鸟语
<OT_iux> @@ 精灵语？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: edison0354 精灵语，你不是要RP么
<aBiNg> 还要进一步解释？哈哈
 * OT_iux 居然认出了……
<tone>  --
 * OT_iux 但是看不懂
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 恩，我的blog, 名字就是精灵语的Mea Culpa
<OT_iux> 喔……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, Quenya 嗎？
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: 我用西班牙字母打的，tengwar我也看不太懂
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 恩，是
<tone> 我是新人   我想文一下  我想单独和一个人说话 我怎么作阿
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: Sindarin还不怎么懂
<MeaCulpa_> tone: /msg
<MeaCulpa_> tone: /msg nick
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 經過很長時間的分析，認為 Quenya 不是什麼話都可以表達的出來的語言後，決定學Latina了……
<OT_iux> @@
<FoxHelo> wzlxx: 嵌入式应该好点吧，应用应该挺广的，不过可能有点累
<hymnusalae> 而且以我10以下的智力，我表示說話很累……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 我还以为你会转向 克林贡
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ……
<tone> nick 代表大就是我要和谁说话被？
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 遇到无法表达的，你可以自己创造
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 比如電腦或者激光這樣的詞？
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 創造的話能被認同？
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 可以电＋脑...
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 管他呢...
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: planeshift你觉得我是进RP服务器呢，还是非RP的
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<tone> 谢谢  MeaCulpa_
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 星迷沒有太多玄幻色彩，我表示不喜歡……
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: caren是“错误”，我就自己创造了ucarenya,根据语法，就是“我的错误”，也就是Mea Culpa
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: lol
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 所以我把我的blog取名ucarenya
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 这样的域名没人抢...
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 好吧，用拉丁語找到無數不被搶域名的人表示沒有壓力……
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: @@ 原来如此
<MeaCulpa_> lol 进被窝了
<tone> tone
<tone> tone   hhh
<tone> 我才发现 这个东西这么好阿
<MeaCulpa_> OT_iux: hymnusalae 再见咋说来着.... Namárië
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, ……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 加點是怎麼打的？
<MeaCulpa_> hymnusalae: 西班牙语输入法
<hymnusalae> ……
<tone> 。。。
<tone> 我想问问  各位大哥 你们白天都是干什么的阿
<hymnusalae> tone, 我閑着沒有事做……
<hymnusalae> tone, 另外我不是大哥，我很年輕……
<tone>  - -@
<tone> hymnusalae  你多大阿
<OT_iux> 他是大叔
<OT_iux> 习惯就好
<cfy> tone: 不要知道太多。。。
<tone> hymnusalae   我今年20  你比我还小阿
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 我一同學在學習完部分上古音 粤語 越南語 藏語 日語，認真學了英語 中古音 德語後在學希伯來語。我說你怎麼不學 Clingon，他說人造語都是渣渣……
<OT_iux> @@。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 好像 Youtube 上還有他讀讀經的視頻……
<OT_iux> - -
<myke2> hymnusalae: ...
<tone> 我延迟了 你们说大话 我一次收到一大堆阿
<OT_iux> 这这货一定点了语言专长
<OT_iux> tone: 换个客户端试试？
<tone> 诶。。我今年才20  我就感觉前途渺茫阿
<OT_iux> tone: 说明你青春期还没结束
<tone> OT_iux 我感觉这个不错阿
<tone> OT_iux 我青春期早完了   但可能事清除晚期
<OT_iux> 恩……有可能
<tone> OT_iux 我青春期早完了   青春晚期
<OT_iux> 喔，你是 irssi
<OT_iux> 估计是网络延迟吧
<OT_iux> 我也装个玩玩
<tone> OT_iux  严重的延迟
<OT_iux> 这货是装Geek的神器
<myke2> XChat?
<tone> OT_iux  Geek是什么我都不知道。。
<hymnusalae> tone, 我和你差不多……
<OT_iux> !get geek
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 我很年輕的！！！！
<OT_iux> @@
 * OT_iux 不信
<tone> hymnusalae
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 非要我玩把J5團才信？
<tone> hymnusalae  真的假的阿
<lotutu> kubuntu的电源管理怎么不能调节亮度？
<lotutu> gnome的可以
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: ....
<hymnusalae> tone, 我一男的假20嵗能騙吃騙喝嗎？……
<tone>  - -
<tone> --
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 估计可以
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 你騙一個給我看看。
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 最近很多腐女出没
<tone> 我好像掉线了
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 特别是跑团街
<tone> qiut
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 特别是跑团界
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ……
<tone> exit
<tone> ewc
<hymnusalae> tone, 沒有掉。
<tone> wc
<tone> wc
<^k^> tone:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<tone> 我刚才掉线了
<hymnusalae> tone, 等等就行了。
<hymnusalae> tone, 有的時候是回不去，發的出來……
<tone> hymnusalae 好像是那么回事
<tone> hymnusalae 但我的网也不好
<hymnusalae> tone, 哦。
<tone> hymnusalae 我从我大家乡 我温暖的家  来到这 结果我上网都很费劲
<cfy> ?
<tone> ?
<hymnusalae> tone, 上網不是人權，你要記得……能上你就要感謝郭嘉
<tone> hymnusalae 我感谢国家 我爱党  爱国
<cfy> 某党。。。
<cfy> 某党党员么。。。
<tone> 差不多了
<cfy> 这里难了。。。。
<tone>  - -@
<tone> 哥们   别老正大那么反动    有什么意思阿
<cfy> 嗨，我就知道，开始说教了。
<tone> 抱歉大  输入法的问题 “的”老被我打成 大
<tone> 诶  我说教个啥阿 我大学大时候入党  就是为了  找工作能有点帮助
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: hymnus 是圣歌？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 你是第一個說這個事的人呢……
<tone> hymnus 是什么阿
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: alae 是翅膀？
<hymnusalae> tone, 聖歌，贊美詩。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 嗯。
<tone> 就是类似福音什么的被？
<yilian> 今天人又齐全了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 但是這個應該是錯的。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, alae 應該是 alis
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 但是當時沒有注意。
<MaskRay`> 我也是看到 github 有个项目某 commit 用了 Mea Culpa，然后搜索，了解到是拉丁语 我的错误？
<tone> 蒙了  你们说话  我基本上都快听不明白了
<broken_lemon> hymnusalae: 这什么语啊。。
<hymnusalae> broken_lemon, Latin
<broken_lemon> hymnusalae: 高端了。。果断不懂。。
<hymnusalae> broken_lemon, 拉丁語……
<tone> 彻底蒙了
<broken_lemon> hymnusalae: latin这词我还是看懂了。。。我是说我完全不会latin...
<tone> 看你们说话 长知识阿
<hymnusalae> broken_lemon, 我誤會了……
<cfy> 应该看书
<tone> 我看了一天书了。
<hymnusalae> tone, 我看人家說話也長知識，這裏高人多了去了……當然我是新人……
<broken_lemon> 苦熬英语和日语呐。。
<tone>  hymnusalae  我比你新多了   用东北话说 就是嘎嘎新阿
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 我還是錯了 alis 也是錯的，那個不能用離格，還是應該用属格……alarum……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 那樣超過10個字母了，很不爽……
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 表示完全不懂
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你竟然还懂拉丁语。。。
<hymnusalae> tone, 呵呵
<hymnusalae> cfy, 只知道一點，在學……
<tone> hymnusalae  真的你多大了阿
<hymnusalae> cfy, 比那個半調子日語差遠了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还懂日语。。。
<hymnusalae> tone, 我就問你我假20能騙錢不能？
<tone> hymnusalae  那骗啥阿 其实我都23了
<hymnusalae> tone, 你是壞人……
<tone> hymnusalae  三年前 我20
<hymnusalae> tone, 媽媽說了，不和壞人說實話。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 日語是只能拿着字典看一看。
<tone> hymnusalae  这我就坏人了。。
<hymnusalae> tone, 哼……
<tone> hymnusalae  过几天你就看不到这个坏人了
<hymnusalae> tone, 怎麼了？出什麼事了？
<hymnusalae> tone, 你這上網也不會是在拿莫爾斯碼打的吧？
<tone> hymnusalae  现在找工作呢   都要弄疯我了
<tone> hymnusalae  莫斯码我还真研究过  但没太明白
<cfy> tone: 莫尔斯码有啥不明白的？不就是字符替换么？
<hymnusalae> tone, 看到 Gnome 那位偉人的感人事跡，我表示這東西還是學着些好……
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 什么事迹？
<tone>  cfy 你高人。。
<OT_iux> hi...
<tone> hymnusalae  我GOOGLE一下
<OT_iux> 我换成irssi试试
 * OT_iux 冒出来戳了tone
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 有位哥們在生命的最後時刻還在用莫尔斯碼給 Gnome 寫補丁……
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 想想都心酸的……
<tone> OT_iux 感觉怎么样
<OT_iux> tone: 感觉挺好
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 怎麼樣？感覺自己像不像B？
<tone> hymnusalae  Gnome 不是桌面环境吗
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 阿，我看到那个了…… 也是侧索硬化症
<OT_iux> 跟霍金一样
<tone> OT_iux 我感觉也好 哈哈
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 那位最後一個補丁3天後去世……
<tone> 是人阿  我又文盲了
<tone> hymnusalae  google上找不到阿
<hymnusalae> tone, LinuxToy 上有個開源獎什麼的，那裡有。
<tone> hymnusalae  哦 我去看看
<tone> hymnusalae  现在的gnome环境  是不是他有关系阿
<hymnusalae> tone, 不知道你這話什麼意思。
<yappy> 请教个问题
<pocoyo> yappy: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<OT_iux> pocoyo: 真萌
<myke2> 水牛bot
<yappy> 如何用命令行操纵鼠标？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 不要亂回，那是真人，不是機器人。
<MaskRay`> hymnusalae: 肌萎縮性側索硬化症？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 只是個自動回復。
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 嗯。
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 阿……！？
<hymnusalae> yappy, 什麼意思？在命令行裹用命令讓鼠標上下移動？
<yappy> 对
<yappy> 就是这个意思
<hymnusalae> MaskRay`, 你下午對我說那個命令呢？給 yappy 吧。
<cfy> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=07/03/07/0413233
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solidot | Linus Torvalds再次对GNOME开火
<yappy> 真有这个命令啊，什么名字
<MaskRay`> yappy: xdotool
<yappy> 还有一个？
<myke2> cfy: 你看看是什么日期的
<yappy> 还有个类似问题：如何在命令行里模拟按键，如<alt>-<tab>同时按，让系统接收。
<cfy> myke2: 怎么了？日期不重要啊
<myke2> cfy: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/linus-torvalds-switched-back-to-gnome.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linus Torvalds 已转用 GNOME — LinuxTOY
<yetist> cfy: 挖坟呢啊？
<MaskRay`> yappy: xdotool key Alt+Tab
<yappy> 太谢谢了
<yappy> 有了这个宝贝，系统应该很听话
<mofli> 估计又是误入歧途的人
<yappy> 为何如此说
<hymnusalae> mofli, 神有什麼高見？
<OT_iux> MeaCulpa: 居然Planeshift的安装程序是中文的……
<mofli> yappy: 你准备干嘛。先说明下。
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, Planeshift 是什麼樣的游戲？RP向的？
<OT_iux> 好像是的
<mofli> [ 25%] [.0     1     2     .3    .4     5     .6    .7    ] [  65.3KB/s] [49:42]
<mofli> 唉
<yappy> 我想节省点时间
<OT_iux> 奇幻风格的3D MMO RPG
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 那東西戰鬥系统是怎麼樣的？
<yappy> mofli, 专门回答你用什么命令
<yappy> 我是手册没看就上来耍的哈
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 没试过，正在注册新用户
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 寫個感受吧回頭。
<tone> wc
<hymnusalae> mofli, 我放棄 encfs 了，我确定整盤加密才是我需要的。
<mofli> [  7%] [0  1 2  3  4 5  6 7  8 9  : ;  < =  > ?  @ #  B C ] [ 266.9KB/s] [15:02]
<mofli> hymnusalae: 那是目录加密的，以为也适合你
<mofli> 挂载才解密的
<microcai> hymnusalae:  整盘加密？？？？？ 那 GRUB 怎么启动？！
<hymnusalae> mofli, 嗯，我注意到了。有幾點，一個是我不希望我的移動碟中的系统中的任何一部分數據外出，裹面有個系统。另外我的數據和文件數目有關系，encfs文件是分開的，這個已經是很大的提示了。
<cfy> microcai: 外部介质
<hymnusalae> microcai, 用一個U盤解決。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我不喜欢启动个系统还插个U盘
<hymnusalae> 現在的問題是我好像只有一個U盤，萬一沒有了，我這些數據就都沒有了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 疼。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 重要数据加密，其他的。。。
<microcai> hymnusalae: 所以你蛋疼
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你好意思說我？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你也好不到哪裹去。
<cfy> hymnusalae: microcai: 你们两个都疼
<microcai> hymnusalae: 我怎么l ?
<microcai> cfy: 我怎么了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我改了。所以我要把你拉回来，XD
<hymnusalae> microcai, cfy, 你們和人家大神學學，來這裏少有蛋不疼的，要淡定……
<cfy> microcai: 我怎么知道。
<microcai> 那你还说我
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你自己說昨天折騰什麼了？
<cfy> hymnusalae: ee在打仗，主席在三国杀
<cfy> hymnusalae: 别疼了。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 這就很淡定了。
<cfy> 第二天了。。。fuck
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我唯一的U盘贡献给我的路由器了。。。
<FrankLv> -
<hymnusalae> cfy, 給你看一個很蛋疼的討論： http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19475
<hymnusalae> cfy, Until someone kills me and take my device. :p  If used together with a password it could work. But I really want to use an encrypted file.
<hymnusalae> cfy, (Reply)About password... If you think someone would kill you to get key, don't you think they would kidnap and torture you until you tell them password and then kill you? (think about it)
<mofli> hymnusalae: 你这干嘛哦。哪里来的这么多要加密的。还带系统。。
<hymnusalae> mofli, 蛋疼。
<mofli> @@
<hymnusalae> mofli, 另外有一些辟邪的東西。
<mofli> ~~
<hymnusalae> mofli, 那個不能給人看的。
<mofli> 还无数目录分散的？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 看目的了。一个是简单得不给别人看。另一个是比生命还重要
<cfy> hymnusalae: 完全自用的U盘可以搞个加密分区。这样掉掉也不怕。
<hymnusalae> 我知道了，如果是GELI這樣的話，還是用密碼好。USB給人家就一定會死。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 我目前就是这个用途。用别人的16G的SD卡存数据。换的时候，完全无法恢复
<cfy> hymnusalae: 说了密码，然后，正确了。等我拷贝完数据。再kill你。。。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 免不了一死
<hymnusalae> cfy, 作為一個淡定的人，我表示如果有那樣的情况我十分想鍛煉自己的精神極限……
<mofli> truecrypt 或者家目录加密吧。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 把你的电脑送给我。然后你可以开始锻炼了。。。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 我的肉體已經鍛煉不起來了，還是用精神的吧。
<hymnusalae> mofli, GELI都上了……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 快递费，收方付好了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 再過兩年一定送你。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 怎麼也要再重裝個200次系统再說……
<mofli> hymnusalae: 买一个u盘。拆开，找2根数据线的引脚，加上一个比较器和一个存取位开关序列。牵一个spi口出来。每次spi口先送密码。u盘的数据线才正确排列。
<hymnusalae> mofli, ……如果有那樣的心思，我更愿意去把所有我要加密的數據用一個方式加好後把2進制背下來。
<mofli> 那你更强了。nnnnd 还背下来。。
<hymnusalae> mofli, 整盤加密寫些個配置文件就完了的，我才不打算搞那什麼目錄加密還給人看有幾個目錄的…………
<hymnusalae> mofli, 同樣麻煩一個效果好，一個不好，我做甚不用好的……
<cfy> 这有啥意思？
<cfy> 到底为了啥？
<cfy> 装一个微型摄像头搞定
<mofli> 真蛋痛。不知道是写啥文件。要这样了。
<cfy> hymnusalae: 你想想。你怎么防微型摄像头
<hymnusalae> cfy, 呃……信息安全第一章就在說物理安全吧……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 防攝像頭的方法明顯是在人家安裝攝像頭前先安裝上攝像頭……
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 发现一个特色
<cfy> 第零章，最不安全出在人身上
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 可以用简单的英文和NPC对话
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 嗯？
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 不錯。
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 甚至直接跟NPC说 give me a quest
<OT_iux> 然后你就会接到一个任务……
<hymnusalae> cfy, 所以我要鍛煉精神強度呢。
<OT_iux> 当然也可以点npc，选择对话……任务……
<cfy> hymnusalae: 还有，第零章：千万不要蛋疼
<OT_iux> 死去……
<OT_iux> 装死去
<OT_iux> 我……装死去，大家晚安
<hymnusalae> cfy, 那來那些第零章……
<myke2> NPC?
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, ＝＝其它的呢？
<OT_iux> myke2: No-Player character
<cfy> hymnusalae: 给你这些蛋疼的人写的。。。
 * cfy sleep
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 比如技能什麼的？
<OT_iux> hymnusalae: 额，暂时没研究
<ayaya> showmethemoney
<myke2> OT_iux: 我还以为是NP-完全
<OT_iux> myke2: @@?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你最近看那個看多了吧……
<OT_iux> myke2: 只是一个网游……
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, NP-完全問題……
<OT_iux> 大家晚安
<hymnusalae> OT_iux, 88 有什麼新消息留言……
<hymnusalae> ……
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, http://neo-quenya.wikia.com/wiki/Neo-Quenya_Wiki
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 不錯
<liukitty99> an
<liukitty99> 我究竟是进了没有
<liukitty99> 怎么查看主题啊
<hymnusalae> liukitty99, /topic
<liukitty99> 聊天室刚进来
<liukitty99> 为什么没看到你们讲的话呢？
<hymnusalae> liukitty99, 因為確實不在說話。
<hymnusalae> liukitty99, 這都幾點了……
<liukitty99> so ga
<liukitty99> 我刚刚一直进不了，打开界面的时候我以为我穿越了
<liukitty99> 那以后再来了
<taglete> 刚刚到
<taglete> 不知道为什么以前，这边都上不了....
<taglete> 没人啊？
<taglete> hello
<taglete> 真的没有人....我晕
<^k^> taglete, 好  ㍘ 
<taglete> 啊哈...终于有人了
<taglete> 快1点了...都...
<artuio> hello my friend
<artuio> is there anyone there ?
<artuio> 烏邦托正體中文使用者社群
<taglete> year
<artuio> 图聊|日志提问 耐心使用
<gebjgd> artuio, 你进错房间了
<taglete> yes,here i am
<artuio> well
<gebjgd> artuio, arch中文使用者房间
<artuio> is it easy to find computer parts there ?
<artuio> is there any dealer here ?
<taglete> 英文看得真的累
<artuio> 什么？
<myke2> artuio: /join #ubuntu-tw
<artuio> why ? myke2
<knownbad1> gebjgd: 你欺负讲英文的？  抗议！
<hymnusalae> knownbad1, 人家說了中文了好吧。
<knownbad1> 咦，我的nick改了？
<knownbad1> alvin的也改了。
<gebjgd> knownbad1, 我搬家了
<knownbad1> 往上还是？  该不是为了生小孩吧？
<knownbad1> 我二月也搬了，为了老婆夏天来。
<tone> l
<gebjgd> knownbad, 搬到公司对面了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班一分钟
<knownbad> 咦，我也是搬了离公司近些但只是巧合。
<knownbad> 搬去了老中区，一切对老婆方便些。
<knownbad> 有时怀疑老婆知不知道我对她的好？
<yappy> why
<knownbad> just wonder sometimes.
<yappy> tell her
<knownbad> yeah, but this isn't something can be told.  it's bolstering if i say it...:)
<yappy> who
<knownbad> nvm...-_-
<alvin_rxg1> -_-
<kdlijian> 有人用过飓风电子的tunnelbroker服务吗？
<knownbad> kdlijian: no
<kdlijian> 就是IPv6 tunnel
<alvin_rxg> 5分钟后开饭，盐放多了…… =.=
<knownbad> 加水煮粥。
<kdlijian> 大家的Gmail最近有没有不稳定？
<knownbad> 没，但听说以为有关单位在关注的结果
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 台湾的家庭教育如何？ http://www.douban.com/group/topic/12926824/
<knownbad> 以为=因为
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 他都 left 了……
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 每个中国小孩都有一样的家庭压力。
<knownbad> 哦，我没看。
<alvin_rxg> 总觉得台湾的家长很开明的
<alvin_rxg> 我认为现在的这些家庭问题，很多是因为那些家长都是经历过 上世纪60年代和70年代的事……
<knownbad> 在美国也是，美国人众是以为东方人天生的会读书。
<knownbad> 是啊，比较老式的想法。
<alvin_rxg> 东方人天生会读书……国内小学课本也都是这样的内容……
<knownbad> 更久远时不是有句行行出状元的吗？  只父母都没听进去。
<knownbad> 其实中国古代就很开放了。不需要去跟外国人学。
<alvin_rxg> 是哦，都不知道都干吗的呢
<knownbad> 看个人造化了。
<alvin_rxg> “古代”这词时间范围太大了……
<knownbad> 这就好像每个父母都想子女得第一，哪来的这么多第一啊？
<knownbad> 古代就以前有人说过了。
<alvin_rxg> 看来得有 13亿 行 才行
<knownbad> 我不太拘泥。
<alvin_rxg> 现在年轻父母是都不拘泥的
<knownbad> 13亿的结果就是老时被宠坏的孩子乱棒打死
<alvin_rxg> 不过家庭教育问题还是会和上一辈冲突的
<knownbad> 是啊，所以该放手是得放手。
<alvin_rxg> 国内现在有很多的情况是，年轻的父母上班赚钱，而孩子是由祖辈陪伴的……那些祖辈可没那么会该放手就放手的
<knownbad> 要不闹的亲子不相往来。
<alvin_rxg> 还真有的
<knownbad> 所以我不赞成让别人帮你带小孩。
<knownbad> 吃饭去
<alvin_rxg> 可能得再过一代吧，才会好很多
<alvin_rxg> gute appetit
<alvin_rxg> hava a nice *dinner* ?..
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> company lunch...-_-
<knownbad> 你的盐巴饭呢？
<knownbad> 其实我和我妈都经历过，闹时我都不想和她多说。  经过长时间的沟通后她才明白了当我的朋友可以听真心话。  她现在也不拘泥了。
<alvin_rxg> 是菜里盐放多了……都吃完了
<knownbad> 要是套句所谓的幸福指数，她现时幸福多了。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯～羡慕下
<knownbad> 盐多了宁可不吃，要命的。
<alvin_rxg> 没事……就多了一点点……
<alvin_rxg> 我同学吃着他觉得刚好的量……
<knownbad> 其实我那时也吵的厉害，我得狠下心说些不孝的话呢。
<knownbad> 但她现在倒是说我没错。
<knownbad> 是她想不开，天下的父母都是。
<alvin_rxg> 都年纪这么大了
<knownbad> 呵呵，人只外表老化。  心可以保持年轻。
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<knownbad> 娶的年轻妹妹更有帮助。。。呵呵
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 采阴补阳
<^k^>  06:06
<dell640m> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-26
<xiamx> hello
<^k^> xiamx, 好  ㍠ 
 * lemonhall 有谁在？
 * lemonhall 解释一下KMS
<tun>  我在，但没办法帮你解释。。。
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> tun 谢谢啊
<adam8157> lemonhall: 简单说, 内核实现了一些显卡驱动, 在X没启动之前就能够更改分辨率, (kernel mode switch)
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 光盘分享 • ubuntu kubuntu 10.04.2 desktop amd 64 各一张赠送 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322855&p=2246800#p2246800 自己刻的两张盘，都装机试验过没有问题，都是64位的，山东烟台，有谁需要可以和我联系 统计信息: 发表于 由 piratecc — 2011-03-26 8:45
<zlx> 请问各位，我在2.6.32.21版本下编译linux-2.6.27.57，make install，make modules_install后，是不是还要制作initrd呀？
<zlx> 、topic
<yilian> 狗狗搜索
<yilian>  - [ 转为简体网页 ]
<yilian> 尊敬的用戶：. 為了配合和保護相關的內容版權，非大中華用戶可能會無法使用我們相關 ...
<yilian> mp3.gougou.com/ - 网页快照 - 类似结果
<xiamx> 大中华。。
<xiangfu> zlx: 如果你是用源代码编译，不是用DEBIAN那个ＰＫＧ　编译。可能需要： mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12
<xiangfu> zlx: some info: http://topic.csdn.net/u/20100601/19/14231aa2-4d33-49ee-83b2-363aa7ec04a9.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 关于make-kpkg的--initrd选项 - Linux/Unix社区 / 内核及驱动程序研究区
<zlx> 我是用的源代码编译的，我也制作了initrd，修改grub2
<zlx> 后，就进入了initramfs
<wikou> #ubuntu
<zlx> 是不是我在制作initrd时，mkinitrd的目录不对呀，还是配置内核的时候有的选项选的不对？
<goldfire> 大家好。
<goldfire> clear
<^k^> goldfire, 好  ㍢ 
<goldfire> 。。我昨天刚把我的本本的ubuntu重新装了一次。。。
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍢ 
<goldfire> bye
<goldfire> clear
<goldfire> 大家都在干嘛？
<Netcasone> in the lab
<nsdy> 有没有使用debian的兄弟？
<Netcasone> hello，为什么我的分辨率没有1280*1024这个选项呢，windows下可以用这个分辨率？
<goldfire> 你的驱动装好了？
<Netcasone> GMA3100的显卡 貌似是自带的驱动
<Netcasone> 额外驱动里搜索也没有需要安装的驱动
<NoIE> Netcasone: 你的显示器的标准分辨率是？
<goldfire> ..不是很清楚。我笔记本昨天刚重装了10.10..
<Netcasone> 17寸的显示器 windows下用1280*1024
<Netcasone> 我的版本是maverick
<goldfire> 问问其他人。
<taian> Netcasone, 你需要安装官方的驱动
<Netcasone> 好的 我试试 3ks
<taian> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-260.19.44.run
<Netcasone> 我是集成显卡 GMA3100
<Netcasone> 修改xorg的配置可以调高分辨率吗
<NoIE> 应该可以，不过要谨慎，因为可能改得无法进入桌面。
<NoIE> 虽然还可以通过 vim 改回来，不过毕竟很麻烦。
<Netcasone> NoIE: how to?
<Netcasone> 找不到xorg.conf
<NoIE> Netcasone: 不知道，我的 xorg 都是 nvidia 生成的。
<NoIE> xorg.conf 也可以没有，好像。
<Netcasone> 哦，谢谢诶
<wikou> 现在大家用EVA能够登录QQ吗？？
 * lemonhall 还记得2006年玩DEBIAN就是不停得折腾，现在想来，真是没意义。。。。那些东西没意义啊
<brianzhao> ?
<nsdy> 用debian的兄弟帮忙解答下这个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=322865&p=2246899#p2246899
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助！！！debian6安装过程中的两个问题
<nsdy> 或者这里  http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/showthread.php?p=2132141#post2132141
<^k^> ⇪ title: 求助！！！debian6安装过程中的两个问题 - LinuxSir.Org
<yangjia> 大家好 好久没有上来看看大家了
<Loongjiang> yangjia: hi
<yangjia> 好像大家都是夜猫子 早上很少人呢
<goldfire> 蛮多的。
<yangjia> goldfire: 但是你看啊 都潜水呢
<goldfire> 等下班。
<goldfire> 下午继续折腾ubuntu
<yangjia> 昨天去ubuntu官网看了一眼 好看多了
<yangjia> 简洁美观
<goldfire> 哈哈。我下线了。8
<yangjia> 8
<wikou> debian 太折腾人了
<wikou> 默认安装还好一点，我装时安装的是全英文的，更麻烦
 * happyaron debian无痛啊
<yangjia> 还好啦
<cfy> 无痛人流？
<cfy> wikou: 怎么会？！
<cfy> debian很不错的。
<wikou> cfy,可能我水平有限吧，当时也查了很多资料，在另一台机子装de,一台装U
<jiero> 我限速 6.2kb/s都照样玩5vs5即时战略游戏。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 怎么搜索保存好的mht文件内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322873&p=2246942#p2246942 本人小白，已经有一大推保存下来的mht网页文件，想在里面找出含有某个字符的那些文件。 这个怎么搜索呢？谢谢！ 一个一个地用ff打开来查找 太慢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 runningpig001 — 2011-03-26 11:40
<Loongjiang> ^k^: cat 文件 |grep "要搜索的文字"
<^k^> Loongjiang, 我们还在谈论它呢？  ㍤ 
<MaskRay> grep xxx file 更好吧，cat 被滥用了
<Loongjiang> MaskRay: 恩,是有点被滥用了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 把 4(SMP 后显示 8) 核弄成 2 核能省多少电？
<douglas> 大家好！
<^k^> douglas, 好  ㍤ 
<douglas> 只有你在吗？
<hymnusalae> cfy, 在嗎？
<hymnusalae> douglas, ^k^ 是機器人。
<douglas> 晕死
<douglas> 我第一次用这玩意儿
<void1> 打倒机器人
<douglas> 请问你是港台地区的吗？
<hymnusalae> douglas, 呵呵，在這玩两天就好了。
<hymnusalae> douglas, 我不是。
<hymnusalae> void1, 你打倒吧。小心被處理喲！
<douglas> 呵呵 看你用的还有繁体的字
<hymnusalae> douglas, 這個沒有什麼好吐槽的……
 * lemonhall LINUX下有什么好玩的塔防游戏？
<Pwnna> 做出来了 -> http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano#4 -- 花了20分钟
<douglas> 我少见多怪了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, undefined 和 undefined 能做運算嗎？比如比較或者其它什麼的？
<qihui> 早，有人使用过KFO 在vmware 里安装Linux没？
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: undefined 不是直接异常吗？
<lemonhall> Pwnna: ？？？？？
<hymnusalae> Pwnna, 用什麼做的？
<lemonhall> Pwnna: 那音乐你做得？MIDI？
<Pwnna> 恩是的
<Pwnna> 我用我的电子琴录的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 對喲？求值求到 undefined 就異常的說……
<Pwnna> 4个轨道
<lemonhall> Pwnna: 电子琴还是MIDI吧。。。
<Pwnna> 不算
<hymnusalae> Pwnna, 我還以為你用 RoseGarden 寫的……
<lemonhall> Pwnna: 奥。。。
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 所以应该没法参与运算的吧
<Pwnna> 我的Midi驱动太差。我是用OUTPUT录的
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 嗯。除非不用求它的值
<Pwnna> 还有乱七八糟其他的音乐
<Pwnna> http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano#1 http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano#2 http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano#3 http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano#5
<Pwnna> 呵呵
<Pwnna> 都是自己录的，买了几根线
<Pwnna> 耳机。。等等
 * lemonhall 唔。。。。。
<Pwnna> 兴奋死了。。
 * lemonhall 我取下个ROSEGRADEN试试。。。玩
<Pwnna> 都0:31了
<Pwnna> 睡觉去！
<Pwnna> 大家晚安
<douglas> Pwnna 挺好听的
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 還可以。
<Pwnna> douglas: 谢谢
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, RoseGarden 給你在五線譜上寫曲子，改音色，多聲步
<Pwnna> RoseGarden
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不過就是也要搞 Jack 那個東西。
<hymnusalae> Pwnna, 怎麼了？
<Pwnna> 知道这个东西
<myke2> hymnusalae: 如果电路都能像Bool组合电路那样化简就好了
<hymnusalae> Pwnna, 像我這樣手笨的人只能拿那個東西意淫了
<Pwnna> 目前没有ubuntu..
<hymnusalae> myke2, ……
<Pwnna> 我现在就是电子琴+Audacity
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 我的 /sys/devices/system/cpu/online 从 0-7 变成 0 了，如果再禁用 cpu0 会怎么样？
<hymnusalae> Pwnna, 沒有 Ubuntu 那用的是？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 能禁嗎？
<Pwnna> 目前是WIN
<Pwnna> ..
<myke2> MaskRay: 二分图的最大二部团能求?
<Pwnna> 主要是Ubuntu下没有Switchable Graphics
<myke2> Linux不能切换显卡?
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 果然不能，没有 cpu0/online
<MaskRay> myke2: 没听懂
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我想也是，那些寫這個功能的人不可能連這個異常都想不到。
<Pwnna> myke2: 不能热切
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是最大的完全二部子图
<Pwnna> 我一旦装上fglrx马上就没有GUI了
<MaskRay> myke2: 补图的最大独立集
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<Pwnna> 恩。不能说了
<Pwnna> 困死了
<Pwnna> good night~
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 禁用了 7 个 cpu，发现电量消耗率只减少了 7%
<MaskRay> myke2: 补图的最大独立集 就是原图的最大二部子图吧
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 我聽說屏幕是最大耗電體吧？不知道是真的假的。
<cfy> hymnusalae: ?
<hymnusalae> cfy, 你現在還用 btrfs ？
<cfy> hymnusalae: 跟你说我不疼了
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 總覺得液晶屏可能不那什麼了。
<hymnusalae> cfy, 現在還有誰在用？
<hymnusalae> microcai 還沒有來的說……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 然后发现开了 X 电量消耗变化很不明显
<cfy> hymnusalae: 用得人多阿。 happyaron
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你還在用 btrfs？
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃，我這就風扇聲音會變大，好像也沒有什麼其它變化。
 * lemonhall 有好玩的塔防游戏么？
<roylez_> lemonhall: 猴子打气球？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不是有很多嗎？
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 各種 Flash 版本。
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 要是無聊去 acfun 上找有一個叫小老鼠的游戲，那個不錯。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装后隔天就不能启动了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322877&p=2246962#p2246962 之前装linux mint也是，安装的当天没问题，第二天就卡在登录界面上了，输入密码之后出现黑屏然后回到登录界面，后来安装ubuntu10.10也是这样，好莫名啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 苌蓊芪 — 2011-03-26 12:33
<lemonhall> roylez_: 唔。。。那个是FLASH游戏吧。。我正在玩。。。。
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 猴子打气球有非FLASH版本的？
<lemonhall> hymnusalae: 现在这个FALSH版本的非常耗CPU
<roylez_> lemonhall: gemcraft
<hymnusalae> lemonhall, 不知道……
<MaskRay> hymnusalae: 悲剧，发现我没法控制 fan
<hymnusalae> MaskRay, 呃……
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 又是一个FLASH的
<lemonhall> 算了，我认了
<douglas> :)
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后怎么做?
<myke2> MaskRay: 你好像从补图绕了一圈又回到原来问题了?
<douglas> msg lemonhall Hello!
<MaskRay> myke2: 完全二部子图 -> 独立集 -> 覆盖集 -> 最小割
<MaskRay> 吃饭去
<MaskRay> dell 1457 fan control 怎么解决。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么覆盖集? 是补图的覆盖集吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 补图的覆盖集怎么用min-cut做?
<myke2> 有人试过wayland么
<raylei> 什么东东？
<myke2> Google之
<gay_boy> hi
<^k^> gay_boy, 好  ㍥ 
<gay_boy> iweed 1.0还有人用吗？
 * haaha 
 * haaha 
<edison0354> myke2: NV闭源驱动飘过
<ninsun> 10.10 的livecd都无法启动，貌似停在检测网卡那里了，有什么办法嘛……
<edison0354> ninsun: 拔网线……
<ninsun> 笔记本，就没插网线
<Loongjiang> date
<myke2> edison0354: 什么啊, 我说wayland
<Loongjiang> ninsun: 不是卡住,是在线更新呢
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 关于电气信息与linux的关系，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322879&p=2246986#p2246986 小弟今年大2，学的是电气信息专业大类，马上要分专业了，希望以后干linux嵌入式（软硬结合的那一种）这一行。有4个专业可以选，但不知道选哪个更合适，我底下列举下这几个专业 1，自动化专业 主干学科：控制科 ...
<edison0354> myke2: NV闭源驱动不支持kms，你懂得
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 貌似魔禁开播了……
<myke2> edison0354: 摆脱, 现在wayland还是Compositor
<edison0354> myke2: wayland基本要求就是有kms的驱动
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 都看完了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 无节操的橙空还没发出来……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, HKG表示沒有壓力。
<nsdy> 兄弟们给翻一下这句话 谢了  Prototype credit2 scheduler designed for latency-sensitive workloads and very large systems
<myke2> edison0354: 哦, 明白了, 是否是仅仅借用下xorg
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我十月跟HKG的天降，然后它直接无节操的拖了几个月……
<edison0354> myke2: ？
<ninsun> 在线更新什么啊……都没有网线链接……
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 為延遲敏感的任務和超大型系统設計的原型 credit2 調度器？
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 話說 Prototype 要是名字本身的話就不翻譯了。
<myke2> edison0354: 我对wayland还不甚了解
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有人呀沒有人。
<gay_boy> ibm x30能装ubuntu10.10么？
<edison0354> myke2: 哦，TualatriX的blog上有两篇文章，你看看去吧～
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我是說字幕組人太少了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 做不起來。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你去啊！！！！！
<myke2> edison0354: 大概就是翻译http://wayland.freedesktop.org/architecture.html的吧?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我又不會……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 要不浪费这么一个会11区语的了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 而且好麻煩了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不去。
<nsdy> <hymnusalae> 谢了
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 在嗎？
<myke2> edison0354: 理论看不懂, 要弄点实际的看看
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 不用謝，最好再檢查檢查吧，我覺得不是太通。
<edison0354> myke2: 好象是……
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 看看和前後文比較比較。
<nsdy> <hymnusalae>这个是xen 4.1发布公告里面的新增功能，。。。没有上下文
<MaskRay> This problem was used for:
<MaskRay> 悲剧了。。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你看下刚才那个, 补图的覆盖集如何Mincut
<MaskRay> myke2: 对于 (u,v) ，u v 间至少选一个
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后?
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以就相当于最小割里不能有 src->u->v->sink 这条增广路
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个图有什么特殊性?
<MaskRay> myke2: 就是原图，最小割就对应最小覆盖集
<myke2> MaskRay: 二分图的补图
<MaskRay> myke2: 补图的独立集就是原图的团
<myke2> MaskRay: 原来要求的二部团,
<myke2> MaskRay: 补图中好像也不是独立集?
<gay_boy> ibm x30能装ubuntu10.10么？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 在
<myke2> Kandu: 我的arch好像无法更新了
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 啥事
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 昨天找到了 Neo-Quenya 的網站，很不錯喲。
<MaskRay> myke2: 最大二部子图就是补图的最大独立集
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 連化學反應這種詞都有翻譯。
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 求共享
<Kandu> myke2: pacman-db-upgrade
<myke2> Kandu: 有冲突
<hymnusalae> neo-quenya.wikia.com/
<myke2> Kandu: perl-xyne-arch 要求 pacman < 3.5
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, http://neo-quenya.wikia.com/
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 非常好。
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 看看這個……太強了。http://neo-quenya.wikia.com/wiki/Taiwan
<Kandu> myke2: 強制吧，若沒副作用
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: Ye! utúvienyes!
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是吧, 比如二部图的两个部集是X, Y, 最大二部子图是A, (A交X)和(A交Y)是完全图吧, 不是空图
<myke2> Kandu: 有, powerpill和bauerbill
<myke2> Kandu: 刚才我已经把yaourt删除了
<Kandu> myke2: 那就不升了
<Kandu> myke2: 我是先刪 yaourt 然後升級再裝 yaourt 的
<myke2> Kandu: https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/23310
<Kandu> myke2: 打包的人把依賴寫死了
<myke2> Kandu: 是不是说用abs解决下?
<MaskRay> myke2: 那个补图还是二部图
<myke2> MaskRay: 补图不是两个完全图以及一些边相连么?
<Kandu> myke2: 沒，卸了裝就好。因為 pacman 先於其他升級，其他包不能一起生。遇到寫死依賴的，卸了升級 pacman 裝那個包一般就行
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: 太强了
<myke2> Kandu: Steps to reproduce:
<myke2> Kandu: Get the PKGBUILD and makepkg.
<MaskRay> myke2: (u,v)(u \in X, v \in Y) 当且仅当补图中 (u,v) notin E
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: wikia现在解封了？
<gay_boy> 没人了阿？
<MeaCulpa> hymnusalae: wikia 曾经被封的
<gay_boy> 红旗6.0怎样？
<Kandu> myke2: 這個 PKGBUILD 在哪兒呢？
<myke2> Kandu: 应该是xyne-的
<Kandu> myke2: 我這裡搜不到 xyne
<myke2> Kandu: perl-xyne-arch
<myke2> Kandu: powerpill依赖于他
<happyaron> cfy: 115down脚本还能用吗？
<Kandu> myke2: 都搜不到 -_- 你用了什麼奇怪的源了
<myke2> Kandu: 我搞错了, 这东西是aur里面的
<myke2> Kandu: 现在被抛弃了
<Kandu> myke2: 我的意思是，我在 aur 里也搜不到 XD
<myke2> Kandu: 搞不清楚了, 好像最近调整过
<myke2> Kandu: 我刚才那个网站里面看到注释, 说it is dropped, won't fix
<myke2> Kandu: 最近发生的事情
<myke2> Kandu: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Powerpill
<gebjgd> myke2: Kandu 啥包没人维护了？
<myke2> gebjgd: perl-xyne-arch
<myke2> gebjgd: powerpill被打入冷宫了
<gebjgd> myke2: 这2个我一个都不用
 * Kandu too
<myke2> gebjgd: 后者依赖于前者
<gebjgd> myke2: 哦。。。。
<myke2> gebjgd: 这里网络差, 直接wget慢
<gebjgd> myke2: 所以你郁闷了？
<gebjgd> myke2: packer用过么
<myke2> gebjgd: 没, 但是装了
<Kandu> 呃，搞錯了
<gebjgd> myke2: 我只用packer
<myke2> gebjgd: packer不能直接处理abs吧
<hVenus> 问一下,vm里虚拟了个ubuntu,想用qemu,但是总是提示说Could not initialize KVM,这个要怎么整啊?
<gebjgd> myke2: 支持aur
<myke2> gebjgd: packer调用aria2么
<myke2> gebjgd: 我说abs
<gebjgd> myke2: 我没用过abs
<gebjgd> myke2: sudo packer -Syu就全升级了
<myke2> gebjgd: 有些东西要自己编译, 不过我目前好像没了
<gebjgd> myke2: 我从来不用abs
<gebjgd> myke2: 有bin为什么不用？
<myke2> gebjgd: 改编译参数
<Kandu> myke2: 唔，這些工具都還沒用過
<myke2> Kandu: 没的用了, 已经抛弃了
<myke2> Kandu: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115660
<myke2> Kandu: 是否是说要重写代码?
<Kandu> myke2: 不知
<hVenus> :(
<myke2> hVenus: 虚拟机里再开kvm?
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 搜了好几天都没找到答案，ubuntu10.10用aireplay -ng破解无线的问题，请高手指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322881&p=2247009#p2247009 求助，ubuntu10.10中用aireplay-ng， 在终端输入Code以后， Code sudo aireplay-ng -1 0 -a F4:EC:38:xx:xx:xx -h 00:11:22:33:44:55 mon0 一直有这个问题， Code The interface MAC (00:21:00:xx:xx:xx) d ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 二部图的补图, 每个部集都是空图, 所以他的补是完全图, 怎么还会是二部图?
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 哦, 我明白了, 你是对完全二部图求补
<hVenus> myke2, 是的.
<myke2> MaskRay: 你是对完全二部图求补, 明白了
<myke2> hVenus: 试试modprobe kvm-intel或者amd
<hVenus> 出来这个:kvm 256808  0
<myke2> MaskRay: 我比较固执, 抱歉
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> Kandu: gebjgd packer不是调用aria2的
<gebjgd> myke2: 调用啥的？
<gebjgd> myke2: 我记得packer可以用aria2
<Kandu> myke2: 不知 packer 是啥 :)
<gebjgd> Kandu: 完美的pacman yaourt替代方案
<myke2> gebjgd: 稍等, 我再看看, 刚才表明packer在搞aur不是用aria2
<Barden> packer好用？
<Barden> gebjgd: packer相对yaourt有什么优势？
<Kandu> gebjgd: 自帶的工具已經夠用了 :)
<Kandu> hVenus: 不用理會
<hVenus> 哦
<tusooa> Barden: --noedit
<gebjgd> Barden: 省事
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, 我去吃飯去了。不好意思。現在是部分被封。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 在嗎？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不封的吧
<if_else> 各位兄台，HOME 下的 .my.cnf 里面设置的 [mysqld]选项是不是没用，我设置了 默认编码 utf8 ，启动没有生效？谢谢
<hymnusalae> myke2, 不封？不可能吧。那上面什麼西藏呀、審查呀這些內容你還是看不了的。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 这是关键词屏蔽的自动效果
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那不還是屏蔽了嗎……我不管用什麼手段，有些页面不能上就是結果，所以我說部分被封。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不针对wiki的
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不像google
<hymnusalae> myke2, 嗯，那個我不管的。
<spirit> 大家好
<^k^> spirit, 好  ㍦ 
<spirit> ^k^, 大家都不怎么活跃呐
<^k^> spirit, 你不能总是自己做决定。  ㍦ 
<spirit> ...
<hymnusalae> spirit, ^k^ 是機器人……
<hymnusalae> spirit, 不活躍是因為今年是週末，白天不是太活躍。
<hymnusalae> spirit, 週末的話晚上會比較熱鬧的。
<spirit> hymnusalae, 哦  这样的
<mumu_> 终于看到熟悉的字了
<spirit> mumu_, 你经常在英文区逛
<mumu_> 没办法啊，看过去都是英文啊
<mumu_> 刚找了很多，突然看到了汉字
<mumu_> channel里找个中文的很难啊
<jiero> 什么？
<lolicon> .
<lolicon> ~.~
<lolicon> >.<
<Scriptkids> hello .请问如何才能完全禁止终端蜂鸣呢?
<lolicon> 把那个喇叭拆掉。。
<hymnusalae> Scriptkids, 那個要看你機器上有沒有那個设置了。沒有就和lolicon說的那樣，拆掉……
<void1> rmmod pcspkr
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 如何清除最近浏览的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322890&p=2247044#p2247044 通过ubuntu11.04的侧边栏 可以看到最近浏览的文件 如何清除掉 统计信息: 发表于 由 ctvro — 2011-03-26 15:13
<myke2> MaskRay: 含有框架的网站pentadactyl好像不太好
<MaskRay> myke2: 恩
<myke2> MaskRay: 我还不会切换框架
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 很期待你试试把cpu全禁用....
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> RavenChan: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/online doesn't exist
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道了
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你反应速度好快。。
<myke2> MaskRay: [f和]f
<myke2> MaskRay: 切换框架
<MaskRay> myke2: 哦，那个caret 模式实在是废了点
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是Caret模式
<myke2> MaskRay: Normal
<myke2> MaskRay: Caret和Insert我还没研究
<myke2> MaskRay: 没怎么用过
<myke2> MaskRay: 我没记错的话visual mode复制功能都很弱
<MaskRay> myke2: 然后就离不开鼠标了
<myke2> MaskRay: 可以离开, 但是要离开主键盘区域
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩, 离开鼠标比较困难
<gebjgd> myke2, 有触摸板呢
<myke2> gebjgd: 希望的是keybinding足够强大不需要鼠标
<gebjgd> myke2, 不行啊
<gebjgd> myke2, 鼠标还是需要的
<gebjgd> myke2, gimp啥的
<myke2> gebjgd: 我说浏览网页
<myke2> gebjgd: gimp干什么的? gpic?
<gebjgd> myke2, gimp = ps
<Kandu> gebjgd: 查看進程用的？
<myke2> gebjgd: 不用的
<gebjgd> myke2, 你不用而已
<myke2> gebjgd: 不知道gpic编辑照片如何
<gebjgd> myke2, 我的arch开15到20个系统图标
<gebjgd> myke2, 需求多
<myke2> gebjgd: 现在而且是在讨论浏览网页
<gebjgd> myke2, 你可以用vimpoera
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, yo
<myke2> gebjgd: 对pic没有研究
<myke2> gebjgd: 就是这东西
<Fivesheep> 工作爽不
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 爽
<myke2> gebjgd: 现在发现很多短处
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 老板拿我当主力使
<Fivesheep> 不错嘛
<myke2> gebjgd: 比如选择文本
<Fivesheep> 独当一面乐?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 傻逼瑞士人临时改界面需求
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我就日
<Fivesheep> 哈
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你们用什么做界面的
<Fivesheep> Qt?
<Kandu> gebjgd: 你還有空聊天呢
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 跑在motolora终端上的
<Fivesheep> o
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, bksdlg
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, qt想都别想
<soiamso> gebjgd: 你在德国？
<gebjgd> Kandu, 周末
<gebjgd> soiamso, 恩
<soiamso> gebjgd: .net ?
<Fivesheep> Kandu, 你呢
<Fivesheep> 现在在哪里
<gebjgd> soiamso, linux c/c++
<Kandu> Fivesheep: 還在家呢
<Fivesheep> 不是说要出去么
<Kandu> Fivesheep: 還沒做完
<Fivesheep> o
<lolicon> ........
<soiamso> gebjgd: 软件?
<MaskRay> myke2: RavenChan: (可以出现在/必须出现在) (最大流/最小割) 中的边
<gebjgd> soiamso, 硬件控制型软件
<Kandu> Fivesheep: 最近有何計劃
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<Fivesheep> Kandu, 先把工作干完
<Fivesheep> 反正有收入..
<Fivesheep> 日子还不错
<soiamso> Fivesheep: 软件开发？
<myke2> RavenChan: 必须: 删掉做一次maxflow, 然后加上, 是否有增广路.
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你开始泡妞没？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 白人妹子
<Fivesheep> soiamso, 装灯泡的工作
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 没...
<Fivesheep> 我也想
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 不信
<myke2> MaskRay: 必须的话删掉做好maxflow之后然后加上做一次bfs
<soiamso> Fivesheep: 自己找的？
<Fivesheep> 是阿
<Fivesheep> 不对. 朋友refer的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你就不会趁机和客户搞下啊
<Fivesheep> ...
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 还那么腼腆。出门带20个套套
<Fivesheep> 最大的艳遇 也就有一次一个女的出来应门的时候穿着bikini
<soiamso> gebjgd: 有这么开放的德国人？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 爽
<MaskRay> myke2: 删掉 (u,v,w) 重做相当于求  u 到 v 的最大流是否为 w？
<gebjgd> soiamso, 欧美很正常
<gebjgd> soiamso, 做爱和吃饭一样
<soiamso> gebjgd: 哦，太不正常了
<Fivesheep> 食色性也
<RavenChan> MaskRay, myke2 你们在说什么..?
<lolicon> MaskRay: 就是满流的
<myke2> MaskRay: 最大流不唯一
<myke2> MaskRay: 删掉之后然后加上, 如果有增广路说明流量变大
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你平时就没有社交活动？
<Fivesheep> 有阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我看你还是去上学吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 说明最小割变大
<Fivesheep> 同事经常party
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 大学校园里容易勾搭上女学生
<Fivesheep> 是阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那样你就爽了
<lolicon> gebjgd: 胡扯
<gebjgd> 比你小了快10岁
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 我还想.. 是否跑回广州参加一下GRE培训?
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=322886
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Gtranslator 配置方法
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 还是找白人妹子吧
<Fivesheep> 看能否结识几个女的.. lol
<myke2> MaskRay: 说明他是必须的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 老婆催了
<gebjgd> 准备出们
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, xoxo?
<Fivesheep> good day
<MaskRay> myke2: 最小割的话删掉 (u,v,w) 重做相当于求  u 到 v 的最大流是否为 w？
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 屁
<Fivesheep> 周末不嘿秋
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 收拾旧房子
<Fivesheep> 有意思么
<Fivesheep> 你也买房子乐?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 晚上聚会
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没呢。搬家了
<Fivesheep> 现在便宜.. 抓紧买吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 不等价
<Fivesheep> 把北京的房卖乐
<soiamso> gebjgd: 德国买房子便宜吧
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 一个中国哥们过生日，被公司派回中国2年
<gebjgd> soiamso, 没钱
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 。。。。。。
<soiamso> gebjgd: 租金便宜不？
<Fivesheep> 北京房子卖了, 德国买两套等大的
<gebjgd> soiamso, 400欧
<myke2> MaskRay: f(u, v) = w 不蕴含 (u, v)在最小割中, 即使在最小割中, 也不蕴含必定在最小割中.
<soiamso> gebjgd: 5天工资？
<Fivesheep> 他大概不用5天
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那我爸妈住哪里？
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 德国
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, soiamso 屁
<soiamso> gebjgd: 国内东西比国外还贵现在，连生活用品都是一样
<gebjgd> soiamso, 知道啊
<Fivesheep> 你还不出门?
<Fivesheep> 老婆要打你屁股乐
<myke2> MaskRay: 只能说 (u,v)在最小割中 蕴含 f(u,v) = c(u,v)
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 一会儿上了火车在上
<gebjgd> 下了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我觉得是可行的
<soiamso> Fivesheep: 移民了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我曾经在网上看到过显式的反例, 现在我去google
<Fivesheep> soiamso, 是阿
<Fivesheep> 肛门老乡?
<binker>  去哪里了
<Fivesheep> us
<soiamso> Fivesheep: 不搞软件了？
<Fivesheep> 没学位
<Fivesheep> 得搞个这的学位才行
 * NoIE 请问，这里有人用北京联通的 ADSL 吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我的Google被reset了, 对了, 你上次说直接忽略 不是fw做的, 是电信
<soiamso> Fivesheep: us就这样，没有学历不行
<Fivesheep> soiamso, no
<soiamso> Fivesheep: 就准备一直装灯泡了？
<Fivesheep> soiamso, 当然不..
<Fivesheep> 不过这工作比较有趣, 钱也够花
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才我搞错了, 我重新想下
<lolicon> myke2: 啥问题?
<myke2> MaskRay: 割断 -> 求最小割 -> 连上 是判断是否可以在最小割中
<soiamso> Fivesheep: 老家的人出国就图开心过日子
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果我没记错的话, f(u,v) = c(u,v) 不蕴含 (u,v) 出现在最小割 这个命题是出现在最小割的那个论文里面的
<MaskRay> myke2: 这个是对的
<lolicon> myke2: y
<myke2> lolicon: who are you
<lolicon> myke2: lolicon
<myke2> lolicon: 什么y?
<NoIE> 请问，这里有人用北京联通的 ADSL 吗？
<MaskRay> lolicon: 求解释
<lolicon> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 首先解决这个问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 判断(u,v)是否必须出现在最小割中
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<myke2> MaskRay: 我曾经想过, 是否能一下子求出所有必须出现在最小割中的边, 好像做不到
<lolicon> myke2: 删掉，重求。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: step1 设置c[u,v] = \infty, 求最小割, 称这个最小割为C*
<MaskRay> ssh -XY 卡死了
<myke2> MaskRay: step2 设置c[u,v]为原图中的容量, 判断是否有增广路, 如果有则说明(u,v)必须出现, 反之不一定.
<myke2> MaskRay: 第二次求出的最小割为C
<myke2> MaskRay: 证明
<sunningv> 南瓜
<myke2> MaskRay: C*是step1的图的割, 由于step1, step2构造出来的图的连通性不变, 故C*也是step2构造出来的图的割
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果第二次流量小于第一次就说明
<myke2> MaskRay: 同理, C也是step1的图的割
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果第二次流量小于第一次就说明 (u,v) 必须在最小割中？
<lolicon> 看不懂 @。@
<myke2> MaskRay: 是
<MaskRay> myke2: 就相当于在 step2 时尝试以 u 为源，v 为汇求增广路
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果是Dinic的话, 只要修改好之后调用下Dinic的bfs就可以了
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后判断源点的层次
<MaskRay> myke2: 不明白
<lolicon> myke2: 是不是这样。。。首先求原图的最大流，然后对每一条边首先拆掉，然后往两个端点泵入原来的边的流量，可以泵入的话就说明原来的边的确可以拿走。。
<tusooa> ls
<myke2> lolicon: 你是预流推进? 这个我不懂
<myke2> MaskRay: 你不是Dinic这样写的
<myke2> MaskRay: while (bfs())
<myke2> MaskRay:         dfs(0, inf);
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 好像还有构造一个相邻矩阵, 每个元素指针指向邻接表的边
<myke2> MaskRay: 第二个改成        ans += dfs(0, inf);
<myke2> MaskRay: sap的话恐怕要多写bfs了. Dinic可以就用这个bfs判断新图是否有增广路
<MaskRay> myke2: 可以以 u 为源，v 为汇求增广路吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 你不是说从v开始可以少做无效点?
<myke2> MaskRay: 不对, 这个等下
<myke2> MaskRay: 首先从 S->T 做bfs没问题的
<MaskRay> myke2: (V,E) 得到流量 c，(V,E-(u,v,w)+(u,v,inf)) 得到流量 c'
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果 c < c' 说明 (u,v) 是必需边
<MaskRay> myke2: 这就相当于在 (V,E) 基础上求 u 到 v 的增广路
<lolicon> MaskRay: 跟我刚才说的一样嘛。。
<myke2> lolicon: 我觉得从S到T做应该没问题
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样, 用下记号
<lolicon> MaskRay: 你要把 那个边拿走，又不能减少总的流
<MaskRay> lolicon: 不明白你刚才怎么说的
<myke2> MaskRay: G(c)表示c(u,v)变成c的时候的图
<lolicon> MaskRay: 就要把原本经过那里的流经其他地方送走
<myke2> MaskRay: c0表示原来的c(u,v)
<widon> 我用firefox播放土豆视频怎么/tmp下没有视频文件呢
<widon> 怎么才能有呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 引理: G(inf)的最小割就是G(c)中不含边(u,v)的所有割中的最小割
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<lolicon> myke2: G(inf)是怎么回事
<MaskRay> 我错了，应该是 (u,v,c) -> (u,v,inf) 相当于在 G(c0) 基础上求 S 到 T 增广路
<lolicon> MaskRay: G(inf)是怎么回事
<MaskRay> lolicon: (u,v,inf) 时
<user8888> hi
<user8888> every
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍨ 
<lolicon> MaskRay: 我觉得有问题吧。。。那个“必须边”在原来的割上不一定满流。。
<user8888> 问一下各位：\fs20 在windows下面，有没有小巧、自由的邮件客户端？\fs21
<myke2> lolicon: 引理是否正确
<MaskRay> lolicon: 必需边在 G(c0) 上必须满流
<user8888> thunderbird感觉启动太慢，过于庞大了
<MaskRay> lolicon: 否则能构造出一个不以它为割边的最小割
<lolicon> MaskRay: 不是
<MaskRay> e 是最小割必需边 -> e 在任意最大流中满流
<lolicon> MaskRay: 一条边不满流，你拿走了，上面的流不一定能从别的地方拿掉。。
<lolicon> 跑掉
<myke2> lolicon: 我的引理是否正确?
<hata> 有人用过Drupal吗
<MaskRay> lolicon: 必需边在任一最大流中满流
<lolicon> MaskRay: 哦，你是考虑那条边能不能减小而不是拿掉吗
<MaskRay> lolicon: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma2 任意正实数c, G(0)的最小割 = 图(G(c) - (u,v)) 的最小割
<MaskRay> myke2: 不对
<myke2> MaskRay: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 对容量正的图而言
<myke2> MaskRay: 对容量非负的图而言
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了， 对的
<Scriptkids> user8888: 试试网易闪电邮.或者foxmail
<user8888> Scriptkids: 需要自由软件
<user8888> 非自由软件倒是有些\fs21
<user8888> 比如，thebat啦什么的，好像不错
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma3 任意图G = (V,E)以及割(u,v), 设C是E的一个子集, (u,v)属于C, 则 C是G的割 等价于 (C-(u,v))是(G-(u,v))的割
<soiamso> Scriptkids: 蜂鸣器，那个可以在 ~/.bashrc 下设置
<user8888> 其实我要的只是一个发送邮件的，接收邮件的功能倒是不需要
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<myke2> MaskRay: Def |C|表示割C的容量
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma4 任意正实数c, min{ |G(c)的包含(u,v)的割| } = c + min-cut(G(0))
<myke2> MaskRay: Lemma4要用到Lemma2和Lemma3
<hecha> \
<myke2> MaskRay: 于是 (u,v)是否可以出现在最小割中 <===> min-cut(G(c0)) = min{ |G(c0)的包含(u,v)的割|} = c + min-cut(G(0))
<myke2> MaskRay: 考虑下是否正确
 * edison0354 {0} book，翻译成{0} 本读物还是{0} 本书好？
<MaskRay> myke2: lemma4 应该是对的
<MaskRay> myke2: 对的
<MaskRay> myke2: 所以可以用删边的方法判断？
 * edison0354 {0} book，翻译成{0} 本读物还是{0} 本书好？
<MaskRay> myke2: 删掉边 (u,v,w) 再求最大流 相当于 求 u 到 v 流量为 f 的若干增广路
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyf1987> 如何统计进程的内存占用并且倒序排
<soiamso> jyf1987: ps 的代码？
<jyf1987> soiamso: 随便你 总之给我排出来
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 又泡穿比基尼的女客户去了？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 我说抄 top 的代码
<jyf1987> soiamso: 不会搞 我就要shell code
<soiamso> jyf1987: Peeking in /proc
<soiamso> jyf1987: http://www.ehow.com/about_5497321_much-linux-memory-used-process.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: How Much Linux Memory is Used by a Process? | eHow.com
<jyf1987> soiamso: 我要鱼的时候你最好直接给鱼 额
 * happyaron compiling gnome-shell, wait and wati
<happyaron> wait
<soiamso> jyf1987: 原来 ps 就可以
<soiamso> jyf1987: ps h -eo pid --sort=-size
<happyaron> 谁编译过gnome？
<happyaron> 编译一遍得多久？
<soiamso> jyf1987: 你也应该搞出来了吧
<soiamso> happyaron: 源码包有多大？
<rookies> happyaron: 得看电脑配置吧
<Kandu> jyf1987: 給你個長長的  ps -e v | grep -v "PID" | tr -s " " | sort -n -b -t " " -k 9 | cut -d " " -f 10,11
<jyf1987> Kandu: 要的就是你这个
<jyf1987> Kandu: 我买了个古琴
<Kandu> jyf1987: 呃，好雅趣
<jyf1987> Kandu: 自娱自乐被
<hoxily> 大家晚上好。。
<Kandu> jyf1987: 公司文藝表演時現一現吧
<jyf1987> Kandu: 不是 自己玩 我没打算要表演
<centerpoint> 大家知道在图形终端w3m可以支持鼠标双击打开链接吗？ 但是重装系统发现鼠标无效了。 w3m的设置是支持鼠标。 请问这是什么服务没启动还是怎么回事？
<jyf1987> centerpoint: 命令行下的也可以阿
<centerpoint> jyf1987: 没试过
<Kandu> centerpoint: gpm 吧
<Kandu> jyf1987: 可以吸引雌性呀
<jyf1987> Kandu: w3m 有个选项设置 enable 鼠标的
<jyf1987> Kandu: 额 那不如去学吉他
<centerpoint> Kandu: gpm我用了。不是指的这个
<centerpoint> jyf1987: 已经enable了。还是不行
<Kandu> o
<jyf1987> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i83506   Kandu
<centerpoint> jyf1987: 在命令行下是配合gpm双击吗？
<jyf1987> centerpoint: 我基本不用 只知道有选项
<Kandu> jyf1987: ubuntu.org.cn 宕了。你直接 dcc 給我吧
<Evanescence> 最近是不是故歌无法访问阿，我一直都无法访问reader。。。
<jyf1987> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/6a299b95jw6dfm8k6b0tvj.jpg Kandu 这里有
<Kandu> jyf1987: :D 嗯，這個樣子去吸引雌性很不錯呀
<jyf1987> Kandu: 是我同事拍的 刚好拍到我幽怨的眼神
<if_else> 各位兄台，mysql varchar(50)如果多于 50 的字段是删除，不是类似 int 那样是显示约束？谢谢
<happyaron> rookies: amd 4000+ 1GB DDR2
<edison0354> jyf1987: 改剃胡子了
<edison0354> jyf1987: 该
<rookies> happyaron: 1g的话估计时间不会太短
<happyaron> rookies: 编译gtk3 ing
<rookies> happyaron 据说编译KDE要一天一夜，估计Gnome得十个小时左右吧
<happyaron> rookies: o
<edison0354> happyaron: 好多机器翻译……
<happyaron> edison0354: 灭了它们
<taglete> 说个话...
<edison0354> happyaron: Application does not accept documents on command line
<edison0354> happyaron: 我语文不好……
<happyaron> edison0354: 我和Eleanor称他为大神，所以你是见到神迹了
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<taglete> 谁能说下，一台PC 如何连接到两台交换机上啊？？？
<taglete> 书上的图看得我相当晕
<happyaron> edison0354: 没看上下文，参考这个：此程序不在命令行接受文档参数
<edison0354> happyaron: 也得有上下文……
<happyaron> taglete: 安俩网卡，然后两根线分别接上
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 有啥问题给我gtalk留言吧，暂时away一会儿。
<taglete> 一定要两个网卡吗？？？
<cfy> happyaron: 可以。看情况了。用115_down -l ''
<happyaron> o
<cfy> happyaron: 有些必须用官方客户端才出链接那就没办法了。
<happyaron> cfy: 能写下readme不。。。
<happyaron> 明白
<cfy> happyaron: 115_down --help有帮助的
<happyaron> cfy: ohh
<happyaron> thanks
<cfy> happyaron: 其实我觉得简单的呀，你把含有链接的文件保存到foo,然后115_down -l '' -f foo，就会开始下载了
<edison0354> happyaron: 我这里有官方客户端，要解析也可以
<cfy> happyaron: 是调用wget -c,所以不用怕替代啥的
<happyaron> ok
<cfy> edison0354: 考什么研？
<happyaron> 走了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 你加油
<cfy> edison0354: 考电路分析不？
<edison0354> cfy: 人机环境
<edison0354> cfy: 否
<cfy> edison0354: 不懂
<edison0354> cfy: 同不懂
<happyaron> edison0354: 我和他战斗两年幸存了，希望你也能坚持下来
<microcai> happyaron:  z ?
<microcai> happyaron:  z ?
<microcai> happyaron:  z ?
<microcai> happyaron:  z ?
<^k^> microcai: .. ..
<happyaron> microcai: building gtk3
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome 停止工作了
<happyaron> microcai: 悲剧
<edison0354> microcai: kk今天心情好……
<microcai> happyaron:  我登录不了了
<microcai> happyaron:  登录就黑屏
<microcai> happyaron:  gnome-shell  100% cpu
<cfy> edison0354: 数学几？
<microcai> happyaron:  而且没法杀死
<edison0354> cfy: 最难那个
<edison0354> cfy: 1
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。我也在看
<cfy> edison0354: 同病。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 啥时侯考研？
<edison0354> cfy: 1月啊
<vic> vim 咋删除空白行来 着
<cfy> edison0354: 哦。其实还好吧，数学。
<taglete> 你是大几了啊？？？
<taglete> 我好像都没有想过考研
<edison0354> cfy: 还可以把，主要是英语和政治
<taglete> dd不就可以删除吗？
<cfy> taglete: 明显人家是想删除所有空行
<taglete> 好吧
<cfy> edison0354: 嗯。加油。我就悲剧了。都不会。4月中旬考。。。数学跟你难度差不多。
<vic> cfy: 明显你知道哦啊
<cfy> vic: 你要不要emacs和lisper实现？
<smile_dream> vic 替换^$为空
<cfy> vic:  说错了。我只知道emacs和perl的做法
<vic> smile_dream: 来个完整的撒
<vic> cfy: 汗。。。。
<rookies> edison0354: 非计算机专业的想考嵌入式开发相关专业，难度大吗？
<cfy> vic: 你先说你为啥不google?
<MeaCulpa> rookies: 计算机专业没几个搞开发的
<MeaCulpa> rookies: 搞开发的都是数学，统计啥的，在我国...
<vic> cfy: google到都不好使。。。我就奇了怪了
<edison0354> rookies: 同非计算机专业……
<cfy> vic: 你知道为啥别人不回答你么？因为这个问题一google就有了
<cfy> rookies: 同非计算机专业
<rookies> MeaCulpa: 我是学物理的
<cfy> rookies: 貌似嵌入式不算计算机专业吧？
 * MeaCulpa 计算机专业，同学做开发的几乎没有
<cfy> vic: 搜索 vim remove all blank line
<taglete> 现在用google难用啊...
<vic> cfy: 晕，俺还是很有放狗的素质地 关键是搜出来的 都不好使
<taglete> fuck gfw
<MeaCulpa> 国内计算机专业就是忽悠
<cfy> vic: 然后是第四个结果 http://snipplr.com/view/9383/vim-delete-all-blank-lines/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vim Delete All Blank Lines - Other - Snipplr Social Snippet Repository
<rookies> 现在大二，现在准备还不算晚吧
<cfy> vic:  :g/^\s*$/d
<vic> cfy: 真不好使啊
<taglete> 我也大二
<vic> 说找不到模式^\s*$
<cfy> vic: 我成功的。。。
<cfy> vic: :
<vic> 。。。。
 * MeaCulpa 直到毕业都没想过要做开发，结果毕业后就去做programmer了
 * MeaCulpa 专业课没一门搞明白的
<cfy> vic: 那你应该说你试过 :g/^\s*$/d之类的。这样别人就不会误会了
<cfy> vic: 你有没有加上 : ?
<vic> cfy: 必须滴啊
<cfy> vic: 哦？那不懂。emacser，perler表示无压力
<vic> cfy: 怀疑vim有问题了
<cfy> vic: 你是手输入的？还是复制的？
<MeaCulpa> 直接空格难道不对么
<cfy> vimer不出来一下？！
<vic> 手输
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 直接空格
<cfy> vic: 输入法？
<cfy> vic: 输入法的：么
<vic> cfy: 汗。。。。。
 * gDD  只会 :s/\n//g
<gDD> 不过这样就全没了
<vic> cfy: 我委屈。。我没那么傻
<MeaCulpa> :%g/^ *$/d 表示无压力
<cfy> vic: 那你自己新建一个文档。a空行b,然后试试
<cfy> MeaCulpa: :g/^\s*$/d 这个没问题的。
<MeaCulpa> vic 不需要\s这种东西，直接空格嘛
<cfy> gDD: hi 好久不见咯
<vic> MeaCulpa: 不错不错
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 哦,难道是没开正则功能？
<vic> 这个好使
<gDD> cfy: 嗯,好久了:)
<cfy> vi么？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 可能是，没开扩展正则
<cfy> vic: vi还是vim?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 但是到底是vi还是vim呢...没必要用那种高级货，能避免尽量避免
<vic> vim
<MeaCulpa> \s 这种都是perl党玩的
<cfy> 原来是模式。。。
<MeaCulpa> :P
<cfy> partten
<MeaCulpa> 越原始越stupid越好
<vic> vim找不到模式: ^ *$
<cfy> pattern
<cfy> vic: 正则没开
<rl1> 新人报道，以后多多关照
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 这个默认是不开的？我倒是不知道
 * MeaCulpa 马上开一个aix上去看看vi
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • sancho启动出问题了，大家来帮帮我啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322905&p=2247178#p2247178 mldonkey sancho 安装完毕，启动sancho 运行配置向导时意外关毕，再打开就不行了，老报错[img]/home/lu/图片/Screenshot.png[/img] 提示Another instance might already be running! (or a previous instance unexpectedly terminated) Stop it first, or enable  ...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 作为一个用emacs的，表示压力很大。。。
<smile_dream> vic: 不是让你直接^$的么？？？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那tab啥的。空格可不行。\s倒是通吃啊
<vic> 算了。。。
<cfy> vic: 要不你换emacs?
<edison0354> cfy: 时间和星期一般哪个在前面，19:00 星期一，还是翻过来
<smile_dream> cfy: 为啥不是换可视化的？？？
<cfy> smile_dream: 可视化？所想即所得。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 我看看。
<gDD> 我的ATI在x64休眠后恢复不能,x86就没事,现在只好随环境切换系统
<MeaCulpa> cfy: e
<rookies> 今天论坛访问有问题，很慢啊
<edison0354> cfy: 翻译校对rhythmbox中……
<smile_dream> cfy: 说错别在意， 是那种向geany那样的那种
<gDD> 我用的repo里的枝0
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我在aix的vi里面，空格比\s删的行数更多...
<cfy> smile_dream: ?没用过geany
<gDD> 发错...
<edison0354> cfy: 我知道你不用……
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 很奇怪
<cfy> edison0354: 我觉得你可以参考 date:Sat Mar 26 19:34:12 CST 2011
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那研究一下。。。。难不成\s不能匹配空格？
<MeaCulpa> vic: :! sed s///g %
<edison0354> cfy: 中文～中文～
<MeaCulpa> 直接用外部程序来做
<Yucoscn> 工作难找啊
<vic> MeaCulpa: ok，谢谢了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不折腾vi,也犯不着去找emacs...
<caleb-> gDD: 可能是内核选项的问题
<caleb-> gDD: x64休眠后恢复不能
<vic> 俺换kwrite
<smile_dream> MeaCulpa: 用sed一般也是^$的吧
<MeaCulpa> smile_dream: 恩，我没写正则，只是举个例子
<MeaCulpa> kwrite...
<MeaCulpa> 不如scite
<smile_dream> vic: kwrite很不错，支持vi模式
<gDD> caleb-: 同是Arch Linux最新版本的catalyst官方闭源驱动,应该没这么大区别吧
<gDD> caleb-: 在x64里关了X再休眠没问题,目前只能这样折衷一下了
<caleb-> gDD: x86 / x86-64 一般内核选项略有不同的吧？
<caleb-> 64位 兼容性还是有很多边边角角的问题
<cfy> edison0354: 2011年 03月 26日 星期六 19:36:34 CST
<gDD> caleb-: 用开源驱动都没问题,但是开源的不省电
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<gDD> cfy: 我也打算来Gentoo了
<cfy> gDD: 别，我debian
<gDD> cfy: 换了?
<caleb-> gDD: lfs 吧
<cfy> gDD: 嗯。是啊
<caleb-> gDD: sourcemage 也不错
<gDD> caleb-: 正在这两个里纠结呢
<rookies> Gentoo没两天来不了吧？
<caleb-> gentoo 太大路货了
<caleb-> sourcemage 听起来就有一种高手的感觉 XD
<hymnusalae> caleb-, SourceMage 是什麼？
<gDD> caleb-: 是啊 xxD
<caleb-> hymnusalae: 也是 source-based
<gDD> 还是xD好看
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 哦。
<gDD> caleb-: 我去关注一下,反正Arch是不能要了
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 居然還可以定制 ./configure flags……
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 不過這樣實在是……我不喜歡。
<caleb-> yuking 也是 lfs 党
<caleb-> hymnusalae: sourcemage 自由度比 gentoo 高不少
<gDD> 我现在是APU的1.0GHz双核,和1.4GHz的笔记本赛扬一个等级
<hymnusalae> caleb-, 嗯，不過有些受不了。configure flags 的話，我更愿意用 USE flag 這種方法……
<gDD> 我的高10%
<MeaCulpa> gentoo讲的是自动化，自由度倒没啥体会
<MaskRay> 第一次听说 sourcemage
<MeaCulpa> 自由度啥distro都一样
<MeaCulpa> 没人拦着你hack
<hymnusalae> MeaCulpa, +1
 * gDD 很想骂一句: FCITX的全英文配置文件脑残透顶!
<caleb-> gDD: 有 gui 的
<MeaCulpa> gDD: 配置文件非英文的 app, 有哪些...
<gDD> MeaCulpa: FCITX 3
<MeaCulpa> gDD: ... 没用过，真的有非英文配置文件的东西啊...
<edison0354> gDD: 有GUI的你干嘛自己写？
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 旧版是GBK的中文的配置文件
<caleb-> gDD: fcitx3 是 gbk 的
<MeaCulpa> edison0354: ...配置文件居然还要折腾编码
<MeaCulpa> 还好我不用这种恐怖的东西....
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: yuking 是 gbk 党人
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: yuking不喜欢UTF8
<caleb-> yuking 是 gbk 神教教徒
 * MeaCulpa scim挺安逸
<gDD> caleb-: edison0354 我现在手动改,想把联想改掉根本看不懂... 我去看看GUI
 * edison0354 刮完胡子，年轻十岁，哦耶
<edison0354> gDD: fcitx-config
<caleb-> edison0354: 还好不是 刮完胡子，变成伪娘
<edison0354> caleb-: ……
<sikao_lfs> 对了。发布非常任务找谁？
<MaskRay> caleb-: sourcemage 太小众了
<caleb-> 找主神
<caleb-> MaskRay: 所以有趣啊
<caleb-> 越小众的优越感越多
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 主神？他在这里嘛？
<caleb-> 用 openbsd 鄙视用 freebsd 的
<caleb-> 用 openbsd 的鄙视用 freebsd 的
<caleb-> 用 freebsd 的鄙视用 linux 的
<yhzm1314> .............
<caleb-> 用 gentoo 的鄙视用 ubuntu 的
<caleb-> 用 ubuntu 的鄙视用 mac 的
<MaskRay> 而且 sourcemage 也承认了：Where Gentoo Wins，列出了很多
<caleb-> MaskRay: 本来就是挑自己喜欢的
<caleb-> linux distro 说不定有上万种了
<caleb-> 几千是肯定有的
<MaskRay> 有空了试试它的包管理
<caleb-> 光 livecd / live system 就几百种了
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛要鄙视呢
<MeaCulpa> 我觉得Ubuntu挺可爱嘛
<caleb-> 人之常情嘛
<caleb-> 就像 vier / emacser 每个月都要嘴炮一场
<MaskRay> portage 依赖计算太慢了
<sikao_lfs> 主神在哪里？我想到一个任务。自动登录执行命令的小任务，这个对于网络管理等人员有点用途。使用expect/send。必须先apt-get install expect.然后一般用spawn登录到远程，然后用send/expect对来发命令。这样做个自动登录到远程服务器执行命令的交互式脚本。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: ssh 就可以自动登录了
<sikao_lfs> 对于管理大量远程设备执行死板命令的。可以自动完成。
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 恩。但是无法自动执行一串命令啊。我使用这个管理超过200台设备，每天定时执行相同命令非常方便。
<gDD> edison0354: caleb- 我搞明白了,如果我的locale是en_US,fcitx生成的config里的注释就是英文的,我把它删了用zh_CN的locale运行就得到中文注释的config了
<caleb-> 原来 fcitx3 也有 英文 config?
<sikao_lfs> 远程的服务器可以是路由器，交换机，linux服务器等等。
 * caleb- 一直不知道
<gDD> caleb-: 我的是FCITX 4
<MaskRay> gDD: 真神奇，还看 locale
<caleb-> gDD: fcitx4 用 gui 得了
<happyaron> microcai: sudo killall -9 gnome-shell
<gDD> caleb-: 不用,我本来都不打算用债
<gDD> caleb-: 不用,我本来都不打算用4的,但是不小心装了4
<caleb-> happyaron, microcai: 用 gnome3 了？
<gDD> caleb-: 然后他强制把我的config转换成了英文了,连个备份都不留,我没办法了采用citx生成的config里的注释就是英文的,我把它删了用zh_CN的locale运行就得到中文注释的config了
<happyaron> caleb-: 我是试用，他是使用。
 * gDD 不好意思乱套了...
<gDD> 我本来都不打算用4的,但是不小心装了4,然后他强制把我的config转换成了英文了,连个备份都不留,我没办法了才用的4
<caleb-> gtk3 最近更新频繁啊
<microcai> 试试看全部升级一下
<binker> 你们好
<binker> Ubuntu
<happyaron> caleb-: libgweather编译失败
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 呵呵。
<binker> 遇到一个问题
<binker> 回收站不能打开了
<edison0354> happyaron: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/138351.htm
<binker> 也不能清空
<edison0354> happyaron: 俺差不多该准备硬盘了
<edison0354> happyaron: libgweather的城市名翻译太恐怖了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 去修改修改就是了？
<hymnusalae> binker, 有什麼提示嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我也就是看了看而已……
<gDD> FCITX把"联想模式"翻译成 LegendMode, ::> <::
 * edison0354 5628行，干到904行了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……感謝，辛苦你了。
<happyaron> edison0354: 是啊。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 准備硬盤做什麼？
<happyaron> microcai: 我是jhbuild从glib开始编译的
<happyaron> microcai: libgweather编译失败
<edison0354> happyaron: 你高考完还几十W行呢……
<microcai> happyaron: ... 快点啊
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我不是翻译，是校对+统一术语
<microcai> happyaron:  马上就不行了 55555
<Kandu> gDD: "association mode" 如何？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦。那也辛苦你了。
<microcai> happyaron:  已经修一天了，还不能登录
<gDD> Kandu: 你是说联想模式吗?
<happyaron> microcai: 我也不知道咋了
<Kandu> gDD: 嗯
<caleb-> microcai: 不是有个 fallback 可以不用 gnome-shell?
<binker> 谁能帮帮我
<hymnusalae> gDD, 聯想模式我直接想到的也是 Legend Mode 喲！不知道為什麼，不是因為聯想公司，我感覺以前看到的就是這樣說的，很奇特。
<microcai> happyaron:  不知道到底是那个包弄坏的
<binker> 我的电脑系统不能进入回收站
<hymnusalae> binker, 我問你了，有沒有什麼特別的揭示？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 对了，episode我译成节目了
<hymnusalae> binker, 在外面說。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 准备硬盘空间下lion，装lion
<gDD> Kandu: 比legend mode好
<zhenbeiju55> Kandu,  在不在 呵呵
<hymnusalae> binker, 不要密我。你在這說大家都能幫上你。
<Kandu> zhenbeiju55: 從不下線 :)
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<binker> 号的
<binker> 好的
<binker> 无法显示“trash:///”。
<gDD> hymnusalae: legend可以翻译成“示例”，这样看来也还有点依据
<binker> 弹出一个对话框
<binker> 出错：DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<binker> 请选择其它查看器，然后再试一次。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 我對那個翻譯反而覺得是英翻中的人在搞怪。
<raylei> ??
<binker> 上面就是出错的提示
<caleb-> 是中翻英错了吧
<microcai> binker:  我也是这个错误。
<microcai> binker:  已经不能进入系统了
<microcai> binker: 是 gnome3 么？
<gDD> 受不了fcitx 4了，legendmode太恼人，我要升级到3去
<hymnusalae> gDD, 升級到3？？？
<hymnusalae> gDD, 你這是諷刺嗎？
<gDD> hymnusalae: 是的:)
<hymnusalae> gcell, ……
<hymnusalae> gDD, ……
<hymnusalae> gcell, 對不起
<edison0354> hymnusalae: track是轨道还还是音轨好？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 不懂。
<microcai> edison0354:  音轨
<binker> 我的系统不是gnome3
<binker> 是默认的gnome
<microcai> binker:  。。。 。。。
<binker> microcai，你的问题得到解决了么？
<hymnusalae> binker, 不知道你英文如何， http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779992
<microcai> binker: 没
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] PolicyKit/DBUS errors (The maximum number of active connections for UID 1000) - Ubuntu Forums
<hymnusalae> binker, 這個帖子有不少你這樣类似問題的解决方法。
<microcai> binker: 登录系统就黑屏。gnome-shell 100% cpu
<hymnusalae> microcai, 這麼悲劇
<edison0354> microcai: 万一是视频轨道呢？
<microcai> edison0354:  视频不叫 track 吧
<edison0354> microcai: 额
<edison0354> microcai: 我改
<microcai> edison0354:  带视频的 DVD 都是有文件系统的。有文件名的。
<microcai> edison0354:  只有 CDDA 才是没文件名的。就是 trackXX
<edison0354> microcai: 哦
<edison0354> microcai: 都改了
<if_else> 各位兄台，支付宝 插件 支持 64 不，谢谢
<Kandu> if_else: 支持了
<hymnusalae> if_else, 支持。
<Kandu> if_else: 正在用 :)
<hymnusalae> if_else, 官方那個包裹有。LinuxToy有篇文章說這個發布的那個，下面的評論裹有教如何安裝64位的。
<edison0354> microcai: 曲目呢？
<if_else> Kandu: 我下载后，执行 .aliedit.sh 后，重启firefox 没效果？
<hymnusalae> if_else, 去找找看吧。
<binker> 不会吧
<binker> 呵呵
<Kandu> if_else: 我也是，後來別人指導要裝 libpng12
<if_else> hymnusalae: 谢谢兄台，我找找去
<binker> 我没有使用那个shell
<microcai> edison0354:  大家都这么叫，你别乱发明。
<binker> 我已经在那个英文页面看了
<edison0354> microcai: Recommendations，推荐曲目？
<binker> 我在我的本地磁盘里面看到两个很奇怪的隐藏文件夹
<hymnusalae> binker, 然後呢？
<binker> .trash-1000
<edison0354> binker: 垃圾桶
<binker> 另外一个是 .trash-3000
<edison0354> binker: 后面是UID
<binker> 有两个这样的文件
<binker> 所以无法删除
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 3000是個什麼情况？不應該是.trash-1001 之類的嗎？
<binker> 在移动硬盘里面有两个文件夹一直无法删除
<binker> 总是提示I/O错误
<binker> 但是那几个文件就是可以正常打开
<binker> 但是不能删除
<binker> 非常的顽固
<if_else> Kandu: 兄台，评论里面说 用 vim -b 编辑文件怎么没用？谢谢
<binker> 是在电驴下载的开放视频教程
<binker> 我估计是我的外置硬盘出现坏道了
<binker> 所以导致现在的系统异常
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额，对啊
<microcai> binker: 用的 ntfs 就会这样的，试试 ntfs-3g
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 用户组是3K吗？
<Kandu> if_else: 用 :!xxd 吧
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 呃……你家 trash 還按組的？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> binker, 那應該會檢查出來的。
<edison0354> binker: 你先fsck下
<hymnusalae> binker, 你試試用 Livecd 引導再檢查一下文件系统看看？
<caleb-> binker: 权限有检查过不？
<if_else> Kandu: 我复制了一份，再用 vim -b 打开编辑保存可以，谢谢了
<edison0354> binker: MAC里ntfs出现I/O错误我一般会选择fsck
<if_else> Kandu: 估计把 ，脚本里面的 rm install 注释，该有安装后的遗留文件吧
<binker> 现在布怎么管他了
<Kandu> if_else: 什麼 rm install ?
<Kandu> if_else: 剛剛我也打錯了，是 :%!xdd
<binker> 最多就是备份重要文件
<Kandu> if_else: 剛剛我也打錯了，是 :%!xxd
<binker> 然后重装系统
<binker> 我都准备重装一个系统了
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不校对了，看魔禁先·
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我在等爆漫王。
<binker> 这次不要安装一大堆的软件了
<binker> 呵呵
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 好看吗？声优倒是不错
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還可以。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 聲優？日野聰、阿部敦 怎麼了？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 我说CF还不错嘛
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你才看完魔禁，又聽一次阿部不覺得惡心嗎？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: CV
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我知道是CV
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 好久不见日野聪了啊！
<if_else> Kandu: 兄，里面有一行 rm -rf $TMP_DIR，还要安装 libpng ？谢谢
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 魔禁裹阿部那個嘴炮還沒有聽夠？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: B型H系也是阿部敦
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 好吧，随意。
<binker> hy
<Kandu> if_else: 遺留文件不多，我只見到一個 Log
<if_else> 可能是 install 里面的 sh吧，firefox 下的 plugins 目录下面有 libaliedit64.so*
<hymnusalae> binker, 怎麼了？
<if_else> 但是 重启 firefox 还是不管用？谢谢
<hymnusalae> binker, 不行就打個 hy 就行了，我一般明白。
<binker> hy ，我的系统死机了
<binker> 卡住了
<binker> 正在重启当中
 * Kandu Zzz good n8
<binker> 不能安装软件
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 妈呀
<binker> 不能输入密码
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 水叔崩成鸟样了……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你没看？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不看原作的。所以崩不崩我不知道。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 而且其它還是蠻帥的嘛～的嘛～的嘛～
<Colin-shzsc> Google 的北京服务器（也就是 google.cn）好像关掉了，中国版的音乐和地图都在上面
<raylei> 字体测试
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 開下了！開下了！爆漫王，43kb！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, transmission！
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 话说你不是说阿部敦声音恶心？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你咋还看？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 因為我魔禁是早上看的，不是連着看的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, “你才看完魔禁，又聽一次阿部不覺得惡心嗎？”關鍵在那個才字。
<Baili> 刚刚看完一集《东方》洗涤心灵
<Baili> 感觉良好
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 等完结了试试看食梦者
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 爆漫王
<Baili> 下个GNOME3的LiveCD爽爽= =
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 爆漫王的剧情咋样？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 還可以。
<happyaron> Baili: gnome3 livecd不爽
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 以前沒有看過這個題裁的。
<happyaron> Baili: opensuse 那个cd没有wqy字体，也有些比较严重的bug
<caleb-> gnome3 livecd 没更新？
<caleb-> fedora gnome3 test day 的可能比较新
<Baili> happyaron，如果那破玩意儿不给力再去弄个fedora的。。。。
<caleb-> 之前的 gnome3 livecd 设置都用 gtk2
 * caleb- is gtk3 党人
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个字体已经极品了……
<happyaron> Baili: fedora那个是2月1号的版本，巨老
<happyaron> edison0354: 呵呵。
<Baili> F15Alpha是Gnome3么= =
<happyaron> Baili: 是，但是很老
<caleb-> happyaron: 印象中三月又有一次 test day
<happyaron> caleb-: 还有一次？
<caleb-> happyaron: fedora gnome3 test day 至少有两次了
<microcai> happyaron:  编译好了？
<caleb-> happyaron: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_Day:2011-03-10_GNOME3_Beta
<^k^> ⇪ title: Test Day:2011-03-10 GNOME3 Beta - FedoraProject
<happyaron> caleb-: 哦
<happyaron> microcai: libgweather编译失败
<happyaron> microcai: 删了
<microcai> happyaron:  libgweather 是可选的. ... 我就没安装这个
<microcai> happyaron: 还是用 gentoo 好 ... 可惜我不知道为嘛我无法使用电脑了
<happyaron> microcai: 不会选
<microcai> 55555555555
<caleb-> microcai: 不是用 fedora？
<raylei> 继续字体测试
<raylei> 貌似这字体又好看点
<microcai> caleb-:  .... ...
<raylei> 但还是难看，继续调
<microcai> caleb-: 这年头谁还用 fedora 啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……我家導師……
<Baili> 举手，我用= =
<smile_dream> microcai: 那年头有规定用哪的？
<Baili> 因为能做LiveUSB还能装64位ruijieclient咱只搞到了Fedora
<Baili> 不会打包的笨蛋压力很大啊233
<caleb-> microcai: 你不是 fedoraproject member?
<microcai> Baili:  ruijieclient 居然还有人在用，内牛满面啊
<microcai> caleb-: 是啊
<microcai> caleb-: 砸了？
<caleb-> fedoraproject member 不用 fedora 用啥？
<Baili> microcai，没办法，学校是瑞捷啊233
<microcai> Baili: 你接手吧 .....
<MaskRay> microcai: cjktty 不错
<Baili> 不会写程序T T
<caleb-> Baili: 不用 fedora 也可以用 ruijieclient 啊
<microcai> Baili:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 你用了没啊，用都没用就说不错. ....
<happyaron> caleb-: 很正常啊。
<MaskRay> microcai: 用了
<happyaron> caleb-: 不用fedora咋了？
<microcai> MaskRay: 内牛满面啊。。。。。。
<microcai> MaskRay: 终于有人用了
<microcai> happyaron:  js js
<MaskRay> microcai: 去打广告啊
<Baili> caleb-，其他发行版LiveUSB默认不带开发工具，编译ruijie不能啊T T
<microcai> caleb-: 没规定fedora people 一定要用 fedora 啊
<Baili> caleb-，而装开发包又要联网，各种纠结啊，死循环
<microcai> Baili:  fedora 的 DVD install 环境里都能用 wayland .....
<microcai> Baili: 你不好下 deb 包的啊......
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<caleb-> 拜仙拜大神
<Baili> debian系的源列表我看着头晕。。。。
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<microcai> Baili:  恩，debian 就该扔垃圾堆。
<happyaron> ...
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<happyaron> 没debian的话rh的日子也会不好过的 :)
<tenzu> 不同意把debian扔垃圾堆，那可是del和banban两条人命啊
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 疼大呀。
<tenzu> 没准儿现在三条了
<happyaron> debian/redhat 两架马车
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 你是谁？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, ……T_T
 * hymnusalae 消失了……
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 还是不认识
<caleb-> happyaron: rh 已经让 debian 不好过了 <- 内核补丁不分开
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 我也在這混了一個月了，天天都在這，人也很活躍。你還是把我路人化！有木有！有木有呀！
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 论坛ID报上来
<Baili> caleb-，debian还好吧，倒是甲骨文跟CentOS不好受
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...  debian 这种发行版就该挂了算了
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 我還真不上論壇……
<Baili> caleb-，话说，CentOS6不会胎死腹中了吧233
<caleb-> centos 本来就只是改个名字，sed 就好了
<tenzu> happyaron: 疯了他
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 赶紧去注册一个让我疯一下
<hymnusalae> tenzu, microcai 是激進分子……
<microcai> Baili:  centos 不修改 rh 的代码的。不存在问题。他们只重编译。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, ……
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 為什麼？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 今天心情好
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 瘋一下是？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 不是要上床吧，好呀。你等着，我馬上去新加坡……
<rookies> 疼疼连这都水……
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 来吧，给你介绍个胖妹
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 呃……
<tenzu> rookies: 难得水一下，你看我这一个月都没怎么说话
<Baili> microcai,cent只是重新编译下，至于现在6连个风声都没么，Scientific Linux6都出来了。。。。
<rookies> tenzu: 破30K动静确实小了
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 論文怎麼樣了？（虧我還關心你論文……
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 嗯嗯，还有一个月左右答辩
<MaskRay> tenzu: 可以封我。。
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哦，祝一切順利
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 乖
<tenzu> MaskRay: 为神马？
<hymnusalae> 瘋是那個“封”！！！
<MaskRay> ...
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 蛋疼了。
<Baili> GNOME3官方的LiveCD果然坑爹
<Baili> 看到那带着锯齿的巨大的活动俩字，我当时就斯巴达了
<microcai> Baili:  是斯密大吧
<hymnusalae> Baili, 呃，你這個諷刺的吧……
<rookies> Baili: 等正式版吧
<Baili> microcai，斯密大是卖萌语气词，斯巴达是表示震惊状态的形容词。。。
<tenzu> google-chrome里web扣扣不正常，是因为adblock么？
<Baili> 不会吧= =
<tenzu> Baili: 能打开，弹不出来对话框
<caleb-> adblock 有 white list 的
<Baili> tenzu，我昨天用的还好啊…………
<Baili> tenzu，而且webqq貌似没啥需要屏蔽的广告啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 切换电台还是更换电台还是换台？
<tenzu> caleb-: white了也不行
<tenzu> Baili: 反正我这儿就是不行
<tenzu> 算了，反正不怎么用
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼加油，要破30k
<happyaron> edison0354: 更换电台
<microcai> Baili:ruijiecient ？？？ 你哪个学校的？？？
<tenzu> happyaron: 不是已经破了么
<Baili> microcai,郑州大学
<microcai> Baili:  。。。 。。。
<tenzu> Baili: 你是牛哥的人
<happyaron> o...
<microcai> Baili:   你就是那个啊？！
<edison0354> microcai: 你哪个学校？
<Baili> tenzu，啥？
<rookies> happyaron: out了
<microcai> Baili: 要我教你装 gentoo 的那个家伙
<Baili> microcai，哪个？
<happyaron> rookies: 确实
<tenzu> Baili: 牛哥你不认识？
<Baili> microcai，这个，真没有啊= =
<microcai> Baili: 少来了。
<Baili> tenzu,这个，真不认识= =
 * tenzu 感叹牛哥的没落
<microcai> Baili: 郑州大学就有一个家伙要我教他装 gentoo ... 你们大学不可能出2 linuxer .....
<Baili> microcai，喂喂喂，这太绝对了吧，好歹郑州大学四个校区啊
<microcai> Baili:  .. 就是你。丫的不承认
<caleb-> 一个大学只有一个用 linux 也太悲催了吧
<caleb-> 服务器啥的总不会都用 m$
<Baili> microcai，……自从我第一次看见gentoo我就对着CPU发誓这辈子不去折腾这玩意儿的
 * adam8157 围观
<Baili> caleb-,我们学校服务器还真是m$的。。。。。。
<rookies> Baili: 折腾过几回Gentoo，实在是玩不转
<tenzu> 罗姐刚才竟然潜伏在这里
<raylei> 继续测试字体
<raylei> 日，好难看啊，
<Baili> microcai，而且那啥，U坛上郑大报道贴里留名的起码超过了个位数啊
<microcai> Baili: 你真幸福
<microcai> Baili: 一个学校里那么多 linuxer
<pocoyo> tenzu: ...
<caleb-> 搞不好只是 ubuntuer
<caleb-> 其它应该还有吧
<pocoyo> tenzu: http://luo.bo/6116/
<Baili> microcai，幸福啥，全系的linux作业都是我给他们写T T
<tenzu> pocoyo: greader上看过咧
<rookies> pocoyo: 话说当年还是禁书呢
<microcai> Baili:  .. ...
<microcai> Baili: 我一个 linuxer 都米。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你今天很闲嘛
<Baili> microcai，（拍肩）天下基友，不，天下linuxer是一家=。-
<gDD> Baili: 悲剧啊，我学校的Linux课全是纸上谈兵，老师拿个上网本用*VMware*装了个Fedora就算演示完了，以后就没在课堂上见过Linux。
<edison0354> Baili: avfun?
<Baili> gDD，还好，我们学校上机课都是开vm跑RHEL5的
<microcai> ... ...
<rookies> gDD: 我们学校的老师都信不过Linux
<microcai> rookies: 是搞不定吧，哈哈。
<Baili> edison0354，萌化拯救世界你懂的=w=
<caleb-> rookies: 这啥垃圾老师…
<tenzu> pocoyo: 今天的确闲，而且心情不错
<pocoyo> tenzu: 看得出来
<rookies> 估计是受红旗的影响，一竿子打翻一船人
<Baili> rookies，你们老师大概深入微软太深或者不是术业专攻吧。。。
<gDD> rookies: 别说Linux，我们一个比较"NB"的老师连Windows 7都信不过
<Scriptkids> 痛痒郑州大学的路过..
<Baili> gDD，我可耻的推断你们那老师是玩韩国网游的。。。。。
<Scriptkids> 同样
<gDD> rookies: 听网上说兼容性什么的就坚守XP了。都自己不玩玩7
<Baili> Scriptkids，终于碰见基友了T T
<caleb-> gDD，我可耻的赞同你们那老师是玩韩国网游的。。。。。
<rookies> gDD: 估计他们认为dos才是王道
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我想把办公室的workstation装成win7+arch，靠谱么？
<Scriptkids> Baili: 囧..你那个校区的?
<ninsun> 郑州大学……同路过
<cfy> MeaCulpa: win有啥好用的ftp软件？
<hymnusalae> Scriptkids, 鄭大的嗎？我同宿舍的一個同學家裏就是鄭大的，聽說醫學不錯的說？
<gDD> rookies: 还好我们学C没用Turbo C
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 易用，不卡死就好
<edison0354> cfy: flashfxp
<gDD> 要不然真DOS了
<Baili> Scriptkids，工学院学宿6号楼104室的
<Scriptkids> hymnusalae: 郑大好的应该是材料的吧.
<cfy> gDD: 我们已经升级到c-free
<rookies> gDD: VC6.0
<Scriptkids> Baili: 哦.我新区的..
<hymnusalae> Scriptkids, 哦。我不是太了解。
<gDD> rookies: 同样
<cfy> edison0354: 稳定不？内网1Gbps传输的
<hymnusalae> Scriptkids, 還有其它比較不錯的專業嗎？
<Scriptkids> hymnusalae: 那就医学院吧
<gDD> cfy: 没听说过这个
<hymnusalae> Scriptkids, ……
<Baili> Scriptkids，好远好远，快40公里了。。。。。
<Scriptkids> hymnusalae: 医学也还不错啦.
<gDD> 现在搞MyEclipse，我要坚守Eclipse不动摇。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 要钱的呀
<Scriptkids> Baili: 恩,是我还没去过工学院呢..
<gDD> 开源的能用非给用盗版，用了盗版还不找个序列号生成器，搞得局域网里序列号冲突
<Scriptkids> Baili: 工学院就认识阿哲..
<Baili> gDD，一切IDE都将成为超越3D Mark的煲机软件。。。。。
<cfy> gDD: win ftp?
<gDD> s/给//
<hymnusalae> Scriptkids, 哦。
<gDD> cfy: 什么意思？
<edison0354> cfy: 有破解
<edison0354> cfy: 你硬盘能达到1GBPS啊
<edison0354> cfy: 游戏ing
<cfy> edison0354: o
<cfy> gDD: 没啥，我以为你在说我
<gDD> 1Gbps超越笔记本硬盘了
<tenzu> 那个折腾notify.pl的是谁？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 靠谱。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那个神马win7隐藏分区是怎么回事儿？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我不知道。没用过win7目前。
<rookies> 启动项？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 那你跟我说靠谱
<pocoyo> tenzu: 那不靠谱。
<rookies> 我的木有
<tenzu> rookies: 你懂？跟我说说呗
<rookies> 据说，100M里有管理启动的东西
<rookies> 最好问一下小苹果，他比较懂这个
<tenzu> rookies: 阿里嘎多
<MaskRay> cfy: 115 还能用吗？
<Baili> 115健在= =
<tenzu> 贱在
<MaskRay> Baili: 我从未用过。。
<Baili> MaskRay，KTXP.com动漫分流组任务，必须用115，raysource的泪奔而过T T
<edison0354> Baili: 求分流食梦者，过几天我下来看看
<edison0354> tenzu: 瘟妻那启动分区类似/boot
<Baili> edison0354,咱分流的都是腐片T T
<edison0354> tenzu: 吧bootmgr和bcd一类的都扔进去了
<redmorning> 无线网络连接的问题：要连上7，8次(10来分钟)才能连上，不然要么连不上，要么连上了立刻就断了；以前输一次密码就连上了。如何着手解决？
<Baili> edison0354，女性向你要么T T
<tenzu> edison0354: 不懂，嗯嗯
<edison0354> Baili: 你男的女的？
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<Baili> edison0354，男T T
<Baili> edison0354，要不我泪流满面呢
<edison0354> tenzu: 就跟你Linux把/boot独立分区了一样
<tenzu> edison0354: 等我要装的时候现场指导吧
<rookies> Baili: 腐男……
<edison0354> Baili: 咋给你分到这任务了……
<edison0354> tenzu: 不要那100M
<edison0354> tenzu: 我没要的
<edison0354> tenzu: 提前分好区在装就可以不要那个boot分区了
<tenzu> edison0354: 现场指导，现场指导，现场指导
<Baili> rookies，乱说我找腐女给你写bl本哦
<rookies> ……
<edison0354> ……
<Baili> edison0354，就那么分到了呗T T
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下这个能否做
<edison0354> Baili: 分到肉番多好啊
<Baili> edison0354，肉片看多了空虚寂寞啊= =
<rookies> Baili: 既宅又腐……
<Baili> edison0354，现在开始用主旋律片洗涤心灵了
<microcai> ... ...
<Baili> rookies，真的bl你哦=w=
<microcai> 红旗害人不浅啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 求长为t的k进制序列的个数, 使得 前i个数在k进制下 < 后i个数在k进制下 (i = 1,2,...,t-1)
<rookies> Baili鸡皮疙瘩掉一地
<Baili> rookies，我可是认识能靠一篇小说把正常向的人给腐蚀成gay的高人的233
<Baili> microcai，不是RedFlag啦，是说国产主旋律电视剧电影啦
<tenzu> 袜子这是干啥呢？
<pocoyo> 袜子 在哪儿
<cfy> MaskRay: 有些可以。
<pocoyo> 谁能告诉我ff4左上角的Firefox可以换个图标不能？
<cfy> MaskRay: 用115_down -l ''来下载。有些只有客户端才有地址的就不行了
<MaskRay> cfy: ./115_down -l '' 'http://u.*' 这样？
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯。对就是多个参数-l,-l是用来登陆的，默认脚本里带有账户，给个''这样的字符串，脚本就会用默认账户。
<MaskRay> myke2: 动态规划？
<cfy> MaskRay: 有登陆会好一点，不过115_down没有开启保存cookies功能。所以每次启动脚本的时候，都需要重新登陆一次。
<pocoyo> 谁能告诉我 3.6的插件 firefox sync 跟ff4.0 选项里面的sync是不是一样的？
<Scriptkids> pocoyo: 一样的阿
<pocoyo> Scriptkids: 哦 意思是不用再装这个了。
<Scriptkids> pocoyo: 当然
<pocoyo> Scriptkids: 善。
<pocoyo> Scriptkids: : 谁能告诉我ff4左上角的Firefox可以换个图标不能？
<Scriptkids> pocoyo: 这个我倒是不会.
<pocoyo> Scriptkids: 我在截图上看到有的变了。 就是不会变
<myke2> MaskRay: 觉得可能是
<tenzu> pocoyo: 一样的
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道怎么做
<Scriptkids> pocoyo: 肯定可以.
<raylei> 又设一次了，再测
<raylei> 还是难看，靠。
<tenzu> pocoyo: google-chrome里的sync我觉得挺好
<edison0354> tenzu: +10086
<ofan> +inf
<tenzu> edison0354: 你用chrome打开论坛里的贴图正常么？
<edison0354> tenzu: 恩，   游戏ing
<Baili> 万幸，4月新番任务不用负责女性向了T T
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还是习惯ff了。
<rookies> Baili……
<Baili> 都是卖萌向治愈系
<ofan> K-ON
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我的arch出了问题，yaourt装不上ff4
<edison0354> Baili: 比如
<myke2> MaskRay: 看下能否dp, 兴许不能.
<myke2> tenzu: 不需要yaourt
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我还呆在 3.5.17.
<Baili> http://www.dm123.cn/data/2011/201104/2010-12-04/30376.html
<myke2> tenzu: pacman -S firefox
<raylei> one more time
<NoIE> 我比较关注只有神知道的世界2.
<raylei> 叼，越设越难看。
<edison0354> NoIE: 生殖道
<tenzu> myke2: 我试试
<NoIE> edison0354: 邪恶。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪里的题目？
<caleb-> 只有神知道的世界2++
<vic> pacman3.5升级了db。。所以不兼容了
<ofan> arch最近比较2
<vic> so，yaourt不好使了。。所以先pacman升级，然后在升级yaourt就可以了
<ofan> powerpill,bauerbill源里竟然都找不到了
<Scriptkids> 现在已经可以用yaourt了 恩
<myke2> MaskRay: 别人口头告诉我的, 不是judge online
<tenzu> 难怪我老觉得pacman不正常
<myke2> ofan: 被t了
<myke2> ofan: 说xyne的代码太ugly
<ofan> myke2: 直接导致我升级不能
<myke2> ofan: 在重写
<MaskRay> cfy: -l 怎么用？
<ofan> pyside 的打包也bug
<myke2> ofan: 只能卸载
<myke2> ofan: perl-xyne-arch
<ofan> myke2: 我重新手动安装了一遍
<myke2> ofan: ?
<cfy> MaskRay: -l 'username,passwd'
<ofan> myke2: 卸载完了
<cfy> MaskRay: 如果是零长度的比如'',就用自带的账户
<pocoyo> MaskRay: cfy 这 orgtbl 不知道在7.5里有什么进步没有。
<cfy> MaskRay: 看115_down --help,有简单的
<myke2> ofan: 现在只能暂时packer
<ofan> yaourt也有毛病
<myke2> tenzu: FF4在linux没有硬件加速
<myke2> ofan: yaourt, 要先卸载, pacman更新到那个新版本后重新安装
<ofan> myke2: 我重装完了
<myke2> ofan: pacman做了大调整, 没办法, 好像数据库都改变了
<tenzu> myke2: 我的pacman还是3.4.0－2
<myke2> tenzu: pacman -Syu就会更新FF4
<raylei> test again
<Scriptkids> myke2: nvidia闭源显卡驱动的话有硬件加速..
<myke2> Scriptkids: 哦, 我不是nvidia
<myke2> Scriptkids: 等wayland出来恐怕可以解决了
<raylei> onece again
<raylei> 这次效果好点了。
 * caleb- 觉得 wayland 赶不上 11.10
<raylei> EMPATHY里为什么只有10PX
<raylei> 的字才好看
<raylei> 一调大点就难看到死
<myke2> wayland ++
<tenzu> myke2: 可能是我的源不给力
<myke2> tenzu: 163还行,
<Pwnna> RoseGarden有办法在win上面用吗？
<tenzu> myke2: 我换了官方那个，现在可以了，多谢
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 怎么使用命令创建启动器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322916&p=2247393#p2247393 今天看到将webqq最小化的任务栏的帖子，便想写个脚本来自动完成“安装”，但是不知到怎么使用命令创建启动器。ubuntu中的启动器和软链接有什么区别？请高手指教. 统计信息: 发表于 由 lldonger — 2011-03-26 22:35
<raylei> 看看11PX的效果
<raylei> 不明白，为什么EMPATHY的对话字体与用户列表字体是一样的，为什么差那么远。。。。
<Baili> 教育网一旦解决联网问题，更新速度MB计算的路过= =
<myke2> 教育网国内很快的吧
<edison0354> caleb-: 我也觉得赶不上
<ofan> 服务器上更新 来不及看速度的路过...
<Baili> myke2，速度快的电脑都卡了。。。
<Baili> 基本保持在4MB+
<edison0354> Baili: ……
<raylei> 调不好就算了
<edison0354> Baili: 你4月负责啥？
<edison0354> Baili: 有部CV很不错的片子，我还不知道叫啥……
<Baili> edison0354，A Channel
<Baili> 纸箱战机
<Baili> 宝石宠物 Sunshine
<Baili> 和殿下一起 ～眼带的野心～
<Baili> 逆境无赖开司 破戒录篇
<^k^> Baili:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Netcasone> hello, 欢迎使用BIT教育网源
<myke2> Baili: 我们学校那里搞限制, 在老师没开机之前速度快, 老师一开机, 马上xxxB/s
<edison0354> Baili: 额，你悲剧了……
<edison0354> Baili: 而且我没有听说过的……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你来了
<Baili> edison0354，四月新番全列表http://www.dm123.cn/data/2011/201104/
<Baili> 乃自己找好了
 * tenzu 望着354M的更新，情何以堪
<pocoyo> tenzu: 才354M而已 几分钟的事儿
<myke2> pocoyo: ......
<rookies> 一顿饭的功夫而已嘛
<Baili> 才354M而已 几分钟的事儿+1
<ofan> 一个P的事儿...
<edison0354> Baili: 学园救援团，恩！
<raylei> 11PX
<ofan> eva什么时候出新
<edison0354> Baili: 拳王创世纪1 世界大会篇，这个，星矢打拳……
<edison0354> Baili: 青之驱魔师和苹果和我也看
<Baili> edison0354，变态研修会+ +
<edison0354> Baili: 额，生殖道和亚里亚是必看，变研我还不知道在干啥，那个OAD没看
<edison0354> Baili: 30岁不知道咋样
<raylei> ktmd
<Baili> edison0354，变研各种欢乐
<edison0354> Baili: 香菜……
<raylei> 现在又好看多了，难道是font-weight这个参数的作用？
<Baili> edison0354，除了我负责分流的，我还准备看肯普法，玛莉亚狂热
<edison0354> Baili: 分流的你都看？
<Baili> edison0354，寂寞了，就看看呗
<myke2> MaskRay: 有思路么? 要不明天再说了
<pocoyo> raylei: 这id 看起来像 主席
<raylei> 不对，12PX就变样了
<cfy> happyaron: debian用什么管理rc.d里的链接的？有没有cli程序？
<cfy> happyaron: 难道是手动改的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 没思路
<Baili> 貌似字体小到哪个值不管矢量不矢量都切换成点阵效果？
<roylez_> cfy: 我一般用 sysv-rc-conf
<tenzu> pocoyo: 更新完了，1Mib/s
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<happyaron> cfy: update-rc.d
<roylez_> tenzu: 你日子闲了，我看出来了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我超。比我这400K的强了不只是一丁点儿啊。
<tenzu> roylez_: 周一之前彻底放松
<MaskRay> 100K 用户受不了打击了。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我开的官方源和美国源，我还是用的无线上网
<tenzu> roylez_: 最近累屁了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 赤果果的炫耀啊
<roylez_> tenzu: 没新闻看，翻轮子站
<tenzu> pocoyo: 我同学家的网
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 是我4倍。。。
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 你是我4倍。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 我啥都不想看，也就晚上临睡前看看greader
<cfy> happyaron: thx
<cfy> MaskRay: 250k/s表示无压力
<rookies> 曾经10M的飘过……
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.kanzhongguo.com/node/396858
<roylez_> tenzu: greader太慢
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 我cvs个emacs真慢啊。
<roylez_> tenzu: 迄今没发现一个靠谱的rss reader
<Baili> 现在100MB教育网带宽的表示淡定=w=
<MaskRay> pocoyo: bzr 了吧
<tenzu> roylez_: 印度是个神奇的地方
<raylei> FOX
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席又来吓人
<tenzu> roylez_: 我也觉得慢，随便看看
<roylez_> tenzu: 双面呢，是神仙
<pocoyo> smallv: test .
<smallv> OK
<roylez_> tenzu: 不清楚两个嘴巴是不是都连到胃了
<smallv> 但是频道里其他人讨论时不显示怎么办
<tenzu> roylez_: 我觉得应该都连到了胃
<edison0354> Baili: 无新井里美片啊！
<pocoyo> smallv: 活该。
<Baili> edison0354，= =|||
<smallv> 我晕
<smallv> 怎么办呢，各位大神
<roylez_> tenzu: 跑步应该不错，两边都可以呼吸
<smallv> 还有大婶
 * edison0354 李永乐复习全书
<tenzu> roylez_: 吃饭占便宜啊，羡慕死了
<tenzu> smallv: 本来就只是提示跟你相关的对话而已
<smallv> 晕了，有没有全部提示的呀
<cfy> edison0354: 和我的一样。。。。
<tenzu> 完了，python默认成3了。。。
<cfy> 换成perl好了
<roylez_> 民国5两黄金买四合院，现在1公斤不够买半个厕所
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<roylez_> tenzu: 跟我投ruby吧，perl换6的时候也得死
<cfy> perl -e 'exec python @ARGV'
<tenzu> roylez_: 我听你的
<cfy> roylez_: ruby搞得debian不打包了？
<cfy> roylez_: ruby不是搞得debian不打包了？
<cfy> roylez_: 那个什么事变
<cfy> tenzu: 还是来lisp好
<pocoyo> smallv: 没给你说话你搭理人干嘛
<cfy> 标准公开。不是一家的。不会总变
<roylez_> cfy: ruby我从来都是用rvm版本的
<tenzu> cfy: 我不会编程啊，搞不了那玩意儿
<cfy> roylez_: 不懂。。。。。
<Baili> lisp+1
<cfy> Baili: hoho
<Freebuilder> roylez_, 这不郎咸平说的么
<roylez_> cfy: 类似python的easy_install
<tenzu> roylez_: windows里怎么用ruby？
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 直接安装
<roylez_> cfy: rvm => ruby version manager
<MaskRay> tenzu: 投 haskell 吧，能像 c 那样编译的
<smallv> 还不大熟悉irc
<tenzu> roylez_: 行，明天没事，开始学点皮毛
<pocoyo> smallv: you're welcome
<cfy> tenzu: 投haskell,除非你不想被它的大小吓死。。。
<tenzu> MaskRay: 我稀饭脚本
<cfy> tenzu: 用lisp好了。大小可以忍受的
<roylez_> 伊丽莎白-泰勒    死了
<smallv> thks
 * tenzu 大喊：你们别把我教坏了啊
<cfy> tenzu: pascal不错
<Baili> cfy，貌似guile才1MB？
<pocoyo> tenzu: basic不错
<tenzu> 就ruby，我听主席的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 别欺负我不懂，basic我还是见过的
<MaskRay> tenzu: 比如 1 2 3 4 powerset：filterM (const [False,True]) [1,2,3,4]
<Baili> pascal太纠结了，语法要求严格的要命啊T T
 * lemonhall 水给我推荐的塔防。。。太强大了。。。。。完了一个晚上
 * lemonhall 谁给我推荐的塔防。。。太强大了。。。。。玩了一个晚上
<cfy> Baili: 不知道，我这里显示4.7k...
<myke2> Baili: 不怎么严格吧
<MaskRay> tenzu: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php，看看 ruby ，都垫底了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> edison0354: 唔。。我来了。。。
<Baili> myke2，我小学六年纪第一次学pascal，阴影巨大，挥之不去啊
<cfy> Baili: ...
<roylez_> lemonhall: 哪个？gemcraft吗
<MaskRay> tenzu: haskell 也能当脚本用的
<cfy> MaskRay: perl呢。。。。
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 看不懂。
<Baili> fedora14的guile包才4.4MB，果然不算大啊= =
<gDD> test
<cfy> 又被忽略了。。。
<MaskRay> tenzu: 做计算器什么也很方便的
<pocoyo> gDD: 但我们之所以一直这样认为，只是因为有人这样告诉我们。之所以有人这样告诉我们，是因为他们希望我们这样认为。在百花缭乱的历史评论背后，还是只有两字——利益。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<MaskRay> cfy: 也好
<gDD> test2
<gDD> pocoyo: 机器人？
<tenzu> MaskRay: 装B就得用偏门的，嗯嗯
<myke2> B
<pocoyo> gDD: 要割弟弟么？
<myke2> Baili: pascal都不能帮我检查出函数没有返回, 你说语法检查如何?
<Baili> tenzu，偏门？易语言如何。。。。。。
<myke2> test
<pocoyo> myke2: 人生就是一列开往坟墓的列车，路途上会有很多站口，没有一个人可以至始至终陪着你走完，你会看到来来往往、上上下下的人。如果幸运，会有人陪你走过一段，当这个人要下车的时候，即使不舍，也该心存感激，然后挥手道别，因为，说不定下一站会有另外一个人会陪你走的更远 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<cfy> MaskRay: 你说不用丢脸么。。。
 * gDD 开搞LFS
<caleb-> pocoyo: 这列车上有痴汉么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 有什么vim-like的文件管理器么
<Baili> myke2，考虑到我小学六年纪的作文水平，pascal真的造成了一辈子的心灵创伤。。。。
<pocoyo> caleb-: 有。
<MaskRay> myke2: NERDTree?
<myke2> MaskRay: ranger用过么
<tenzu> Baili: 那玩意儿不够装的
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有，都是 shell 操作的
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<MaskRay> pocoyo: dired 用熟了吗？
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 就那样吧。 没啥变化。
<myke2> MaskRay: 我现在要找东西, 但是无法记得文件名, 你说ls -al | vim -方便么?
<cfy> happyaron: ?
<MaskRay> myke2: less 吧
<cfy> myke2: less,然后-i打开case insensitive
<pocoyo> myke2: emacs 里 find-dired
<cfy> happyaron: 我先洗漱去
<pocoyo> myke2: grep-find
<lemonhall> roylez_: 唔是啊。。。真是耐玩
<roylez_> lemonhall: 乜名嘎
<Baili> 有谁教育网的么，上海交大的PT邀请要不？
<OT_iux> PT邀请是啥意思
<MaskRay> myke2: M-x moccur-grep-find
<Baili> OT_iux，类似ChinaHD的私有BT发布站点
<OT_iux> 喔…… 我不是教育网……
<edison0354> Baili: 你是上交的？
<Baili> edison0354，…………郑州大学
<Baili> edison0354，上交PT不限制IP的= =
<tenzu> roylez_: ruby需要装点add-ons么？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你说gem？
<tenzu> roylez_: 不知道啥是gem
<roylez_> tenzu: 类似perl的cpan
<myke2> pocoyo: MaskRay 不用emacs的
<roylez_> tenzu: 比如你要用mechanize，gem install mechanize
<pocoyo> myke2: 你怎么知道？
<roylez_> tenzu: 1.9+的ruby已经集成了rubygems
<MaskRay> myke2: 太可惜了，需要文件名就 grep-find，需要精确到行就 moccur-grep-find
<tenzu> roylez_: 这种高级货估计我用不到
<pocoyo> roylez_: 上次装过之后 我都不知道怎么卸载了。
<roylez_> tenzu: 或许吧...我用得还是比较多的，narry, mechanize, nogokiri ...
<myke2> pocoyo: 我说我不用emacs的
<roylez_> pocoyo: mechanize?
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你不想用就直接删除 ~/.gem
<tenzu> roylez_: 问个蠢问题，脚本能编译么？比如不希望别人看到源码的时候
<pocoyo> roylez_: 哦 原来如此啊
<hymnusalae> tenzu, bash 脚本？
<roylez_> tenzu: python我知道可以，ruby没搜索过，不过这是比较偏门的用法了
<cfy> happyaron: ping....
<tenzu> roylez_: 哦了。运算数字的话，效率高么？
<kdlijian> 请问ubuntu安装GNOME3
<cfy> tenzu: 数学的话，python。haskell的话，估计也不错
<cfy> tenzu: lisp应该也行的
<cfy> tenzu: C
<kdlijian> 加上了PPA以后
<kdlijian> 然后sudo apt-get update
<kdlijian> 然后sudo apt-get install ???
<roylez_> tenzu: narry据称比numpy快了
<cfy> tenzu: haskell据说编译以后难以看
<kdlijian> 有没有一个meta_package名？可以把所有依赖全部加上
<tenzu> cfy: 我学过一点python,能凑合写个小脚本
<binker> kdlijian,你想装GNOME3？？
<cfy> tenzu: 那你应该知道吧，perl悲剧的熟悉阿u
<cfy> tenzu: 那你应该知道吧，perl悲剧的数学
<pocoyo> tenzu: 膜拜。
<tenzu> roylez_: 数字运算的话，C的效率最高么？
<kdlijian> binker: 是的。也找到了PPA。就是接下来不知道该怎么办了。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 靠，你别跟我装了，你python比我厉害
<kdlijian> GNOME3的PPA在这里：https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<happyaron> cfy: 我。。。回来了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我哪个都是菜鸟中的菜鸟
<roylez_> tenzu: numpy和narray底层一点的调用都是c写的吧
<pocoyo> happyaron: 去哪了？
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
 * microcai MD 我的系统啥时候能好啊Q！
<tenzu> roylez_: 不懂。目前为止我还是喜欢Python多一点，虽然不怎么会用
<myke2> cfy: 我unzip出来文件名字都乱码怎么办
<cfy> myke2: convmv解决
<cfy> myke2: convmv -f cp936 -t utf-8 *
<roylez_> tenzu: 习惯了ruby的end，现在回头去看python代码很不习惯了
<tenzu> roylez_: 看了两眼tutorial，的确不一样
<myke2> cfy: ?
<wsk170> cfy: ubuntu 里压缩的 到 XP里解压乱码 咋整？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我觉着 ruby挺好的。 看名字就比较短
<myke2> cfy: 没有这个命令
<cfy> wsk170: 改用rar或者7z
<cfy> myke2: 装一下啊
<myke2> cfy: 软件名字就叫convmv?
<cfy> wsk170: 你得用记录文件名编码的压缩
<cfy> myke2: 嗯，是啊，debian是这样
<roylez_> tenzu: python到了class用法，里面一堆很凌乱的东西，ruby就规矩很多
<pocoyo> cfy: cvs的emacs怎么编译老出错？
<cfy> myke2: 是个perl脚本,lol
<cfy> pocoyo: 不知道。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 嗯嗯，class不是我用的到的东西
<wsk170> cfy: 应该是UTF-8的 U里面  XP里用7z解压的
<pocoyo> cfy: 干 很简洁。
<cfy> wsk170: 格式的问题。zip不记录文件名编码，所以要7z或者rar
<pocoyo> cfy: 那你用的啥？
<cfy> wsk170: 不是解压软件。
<myke2> cfy: 还是部队
<roylez_> tenzu: 破网，我想玩把 elona shooter 都打不开
<myke2> cfy: 不对
<wsk170> cfy: 难怪了 多谢
<cfy> myke2: 那不清楚了。要么euc-cn?
<cfy> myke2: 你ls|iconv转下看下到底啥编码
<tenzu> roylez_: 不陪千金睡觉还打游戏？
<cfy> wsk170: 考虑到rar要买，那就7z好了。
<myke2> cfy: windows下正常的, unzip有没有什么特殊办法
<cfy> myke2: 那应该是编码，貌似没办法，只能用convmv转
<cfy> myke2: 你是是-f euc-cn
<cfy> myke2: 你试试-f euc-cn
<cfy> myke2: 我以前也是euc-cn,只是前几天发现cp936要广一点
<myke2> cfy: 也不是
<cfy> myke2: 你把ls发给我看看吧
<myke2> cfy: 明天再说, 我今天先看文件
<cfy> myke2: 嗯
<kdlijian> 有人会安装GNOME3吗？请教。
 * pocoyo 睡觉鸟
<kdlijian> 呼叫大牛阿。牛逼的人阿。
<golorty> GNOME3发布了？
<kdlijian> golorty: beta了
<happyaron> cfy: 我回来了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 刚才内存爆满了。。。
<cfy> happyaron: ...
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 還有多少沒有翻譯的？
<microcai> happyaron:  555555
<microcai> happyaron:  头疼啊
<microcai> happyaron:  一天都花在这里了。
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<xiamx> Evolution 用 IMAP  Gmail 在生成信件列表时有假死情况，求解决方案？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: gnome3还有400条
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你們速度很快呀……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 其他gnome软件还有数千条
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……當我沒有說……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 一共10W条
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不過也有不少是從 Gnome 2 中保留下來的吧？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 对的。。
<majian1> 还有人在么
<hymnusalae> majian1, 在。
<majian1> 真好，我想你们，:)第一次用irc
<hymnusalae> majian1, 你大半夜的不睡覺在這賣什麼萌呢你……
<majian1> :'(那对不起打扰了
<franj1> majian1: 真萌。。。
<hymnusalae> majian1, 哈哈哈……
<taglete> 刚刚轮滑回来
<taglete> 哈哈....
<taglete> 太舒服了...
<majian> 我笔记本要没电了
<taglete> 不会吧
<taglete> 晚上没有断电....
<majian> 大学要断电的。而且今天地球一小时，22点就断电了
<majian> 小弟第一次用irc，很激动呢
<taglete> 我学校，就是8：30到9：30这一个小时断了
<taglete> 我冈用了两天
<majian> 哦，这个真好，感觉很舒服，不知道在这里灌水会不会引起别人的反感，心里怕怕的
<taglete> 应该不会的，人家不想看你的消息可以直接屏蔽的
<taglete> 你也是计算机的啊？
<majian> 必须的。
<taglete> 啊哈...
<taglete> 网络的？
<majian> 我学嵌入式软件开发的
<taglete> 那个好像难度有点大
<taglete> 好像和linux关系很大来着
<majian> 对啊 ，环境都是linux，我还很不熟练呢，想在linux里有自己的人脉，然后吸引我一直使用linux
<hymnusalae> majian, 在這說話不要人参公雞的話一般都沒有事。
<taglete> 你用了多久了？
<hymnusalae> majian, 這裏人氣沒有那麼旺，一般對扯淡不會太過管理，但是不要煩其它人就好。
<majian> 哦，呵呵，我看中文论坛上说论坛就这里活跃，就来了
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 我的盤加密打算在本地的硬盤留一套key，U盤留一套，然後平時用U盤的，一但U盤沒有了就用本地的登陸直接删除U盤那套密碼。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 然後換新key
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 不知道能不能比這更安全了。
<majian> 如果大家烦了就告诉我，我 就不说了，小新手，心里怕怕的
<hymnusalae> majian, 不用怕的，你這樣很萌的。
<hymnusalae> majian, 要不來當吉祥物吧。
<majian> 你们说话前面的majian是自己打的么？应该不是吧
<majian> 小新手求教
<hymnusalae> majian, 不是，按ma再按下TAB。
<hymnusalae> majian, 你打我名字也可以用hy加上tab就行了。
<majian> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<majian> hymnusalae: 没想到这里也可以tab啊
<majian> 希望在这里能跟大家多多学习，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<hymnusalae> majian, 嗯，算慣例吧，基本所有IRC客戶端都是這麼補齊名字的。
<hymnusalae> majian, 同樣請多指教。
<majian> 大家都是用什么版本的？
<majian> 我是10.10
<taglete> 我也是
<hymnusalae> majian, 這裏不全是用 Ubuntu 的。
<taglete> 不会吧？
<majian> 还有红帽?
<hymnusalae> majian, 有些人用 Gentoo 的，Arch 的。 Maskray 和我用 FreeBSD 的。
<hymnusalae> majian, 紅帽可能沒有， Fedora 的話可能會有的。
<majian> ubuntu 告诉我，他要休眠了
<hymnusalae> majian, 你還是休息去吧。都沒有電了還撑。
<majian> 呵呵，心情很激动
<Baili> Fedora党路过= =
<majian> 今夜阳光明媚的，我去晒了
<hymnusalae> Baili, 嗯。說着你就出來了。
<Baili> 寂寞啊，又去看了一眼gentoo，顿时再次泪流满面啊
<hymnusalae> Baili, 看了哪一眼 Gentoo？
<majian> 为什么ubuntu -cn还有别的系统的呢
<majian> 求解释
<Baili> hymnusalae: gentoo手册
<Baili> majian: 因为其他版本频道人少
<majian> 手机上有irc的客户端么？
<hymnusalae> majian, 因為國內上 IRC 的 Linux 用戶不算太多，Ubuntu 人氣又很旺，問問題的最後都到這了。
<golorty> 大家晚安
<taglete> 原来这样
<taglete> 晚安
<hymnusalae> majian, 有，具體的我不太清楚，Wikipedia 上有個專門的页面說這個。
<hymnusalae> golorty, 88
<hymnusalae> taglete, 88
<Baili> golorty: 88
<hymnusalae> majian, Gentoo-cn 的也能問，延遲就很高了，一般白天問晚上能得到答案之類的。其它的嘛……
<hymnusalae> Baili, 請教個問題。
<Baili> hymnusalae: ？
<taglete> 直接去#ubuntu
<hymnusalae> Baili, 我本地碟和移動碟都有文件文件加密，有兩套密碼。一套在本地碟，一套在U盤。平時用U盤的key，一但U盤沒有了，直接換本地的key把U盤key加密的項目删除。
<hymnusalae> Baili, 這樣的想法應該算合理吧？
<hymnusalae> Baili, 還是有什麼其它改動嗎？
<Baili> hymnusalae: sorry，我从来没有搞过加密这种东西…………
<hymnusalae> Baili, 哦。
<hymnusalae> Baili, 我最擔心的是優盤和移動碟都沒有了……
<hymnusalae> 話說 ibus 的五筆，丟居然是gcu而不是tfcu……
<Baili> hymnusalae: 我系统密码都是123的…………
<hymnusalae> Baili, ……
<hymnusalae> 不行我把優盤挂脖子上吧……
<Baili> hymnusalae: 自己用，没啥机密的玩意儿。。。。。
<taglete> 你用那个fcitx的五笔不是更好吗？
<hymnusalae> Baili, 嗯。
<hymnusalae> taglete, fcitx 不能在 flash 裹打字。
<taglete> 不能在flash里打字？？？
<hymnusalae> taglete, 嗯。
<taglete> 你说的这个flash没明白是在哪里的
<taglete> 浏览器？？？？
<hymnusalae> taglete, 這個對於像我這樣想在 Acfun 上發彈幕的人來說太不好了。
<hymnusalae> taglete, 嗯。
<taglete> 你们台湾的一些名词看着，还真不是很习惯...
<hymnusalae> taglete, 我是大陸的。
<hymnusalae> taglete, 彈幕也是簡體的詞裹有的。
<hymnusalae> taglete, 彈幕就是在視頻上打字從右向左飄。
<taglete> 那你是香港的了....
<hymnusalae> taglete, 你去 acfun.cn 或者 bilibili.us 一看就知道了。
<hymnusalae> taglete, 我是安徽的……
<Baili> taglete: www.bilibili.us你去逛逛就知道啥叫弹幕了
<taglete> 好吧.....我太无知了...
<Baili> taglete: www.bilibili.us
<hymnusalae> Baili, http://www.bilibili.us/video/av74167/ 大瞎眼……
<Baili> hymnusalae: 校园网问题，无限加载了
<hymnusalae> Baili, ……
<Baili> hymnusalae: 我们学校网络诡异的，部分视频网站看不了
<hymnusalae> 呃。
<taglete> 我学校也是这样
<taglete> 挂SSH就好了
<tagle> 改个名字玩玩
<Pwnna> ustream 可以看吗？
<Pwnna> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/pwnna
<Baili> 连接被重置
<chengzi> ubuntu-tw那边静悄悄啊
<hymnusalae> ChanServ, 嗯。
<tagle> 那个网址被X了
<tagle> SSH可以
<tagle> 上
<microcai> happyaron: 在？
<microcai> happyaron:  终于可以用了
<microcai> happyaron: 创建一个新帐号就能用了。居然和老的配置文件不兼容。shit
<happyaron> microcai: 悲剧
<majian> ??
<majian> ?????
<tone>  - - #
<majian> ?????
<zy> 这么晚了，人少了不少啊！
<new> whois cfy
<nihao> whois cfy
<leaveboy> ls
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍛ 
<Stifler> Anybody?
<alvin_rxg> Stifler: 3点半，都睡了
<^k^>  06:11
#ubuntu-cn 2011-03-27
<majian> 大家早哦
<Loongjiang> majian: 早
<blueghost> 我想问个问题
<blueghost> 开发手机 软件， 有没有 直接在 手机上开发的。 在手机上 写代码， 编译 的
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 手机可是算是嵌入式系统,没法直接在上面开发的
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 因为没有编译器
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 哦， 不能直接 运行编译器的吗？
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 将 编译器 移植到 嵌入式系统的吗
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 将 编译器 移植到 嵌入式系统的 不行的吗
<majian1> Loongjiang:  没那必要
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 编译器直接关系硬件,
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 有什么问题 吗
<majian1> blueghost: 增加了嵌入式的成本
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 嵌入式系统是可裁剪可切割的灵活的系统,你怎么移植
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 编译器 本身 也是 程序 啊， 像编译 其他 程序 那样， 将自己 编译 成为 嵌入式 程序
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 其他的 嵌入式 程序 是怎么来的
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 你最好先弄明白嵌入式系统这个概念
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 其他的 嵌入式 程序 是怎么来的
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 交叉编译
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 交叉 编译 编译程序自己 就行了啊
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 你最好先弄明白嵌入式系统这个概念
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 不能交叉编译 编译器自己的吗
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 你最好先弄明白嵌入式系统这个概念
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 那你解释一下啊
<Loongjiang> 神经
<Kandu> blueghost: 現在的智能機不能算嵌入式系統了吧
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 照 我的理解， 应该可以。 只是 效率 可能 运行不起， 也没这必要把
<majian1> blueghost: 那你何必非得安编译器呢？有这个必要呢？嵌入式的配置都很低的，能基本运行该运行的就行了，给他那么多功能干啥？
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 我是不大懂 嵌入 式系统
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 无语,你根本不理解什么是嵌入式
<majian1> 嵌入式不是通用计算机
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 我是想说 让 手机 自己 作为一个开发环境。 就可以 随时随地编程序了。
<Kandu> blueghost: jyf1987 把 c 編譯器做到了他的 nanonote 上了。我也把 pascal 編譯器裝到了開發板上。而且確實已經有在手機上執行的編譯器了
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 如果不行， 做个 不带 编译器 的开发环境， 然后 将原码 发到 某台机器 编译， 然后传回 执行程序回 手机， 这样可以把
<blueghost> Kandu:) 也就是说 已经有 手机 用的编译器了???
<Kandu> blueghost: 有的
<Kandu> blueghost: 還有，現在的智能機叫做“嵌入式系統”不合適
<majian1> 我知道有塞班的派森编译器
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 智能机也是嵌入式系统
<blueghost> Kandu:) 哦， 有没有 解释器呢， 像 javascript 那样 的。 我想 说 如果手机 可以直接在手机上编 程序， 多好玩。
<Loongjiang> 不过越来越通用化了
<blueghost> Kandu:) 不过 可能 在手机 写代码， 会不会 太累
<Kandu> blueghost: 只用過 symbian 上的 python 解釋器
<blueghost> Kandu:) 在 手机上 写 代码会不会太累。
<Kandu> blueghost: 非常累
<blueghost> :)
<Kandu> blueghost: 我的數字鍵盤 T.T
<blueghost> 谢了
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 掉線了？
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 不是,我在给irc添加声音脚本
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 我倆定義不同吧。現在很多詞的定義越來越模糊了  :)
<Loongjiang> 现在的智能机充其量也就是高性能的嵌入式系统
<Loongjiang> arm 11什么吧
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 为只开发一次的系统用汇编重写编译器,这不靠谱,也没必要
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<LongJ> test
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍡ 
<LongJ> kk
<LongJ> play hi
<LongJ> play
<Pwnna> 班得瑞的歌。。
<Pwnna> 好容易。。
<Pwnna> 几个小时就学会了
<Pwnna> 分享给大家几首 -> http://min.us/mPwnnaPiano
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 窗口管理器 • 求教一个关于globalmenu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322938&p=2247546#p2247546 我的系统是10.04，gnome桌面。我想使用globalmenu 节约屏幕空间。现在的问题是它对我现在使用的大部分程序 配合的很好，只有一个是我喜欢用konsole，而不喜欢用 gnome的终端。于是问题来了，但我用konsole的时候， globalmenu不起作 ...
<Kandu> Pwnna: 彈得真不錯，很好聽 o(∩_∩)o
<Pwnna> Kandu: 哈哈谢谢，3首班得瑞的2首有错
<Pwnna> 有一首漏了一个键，不算错吧。
<spirit> 问个问题
<pocoyo> spirit: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<spirit> = =各种机器人
<spirit> 进入桌面后 不进行任何操作 硬盘会读写吗?
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 自打我教书到现在，基本已经发现小学女生萝莉化，中学女生动漫化，大学女生女优化的社会趋势 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 世界上最最最没用的一句话是什么？　1、警察：不要跑！　2、国足：必胜！　3、老师：同学们不要睡了！　4、病人：医生，您轻点儿！　5、女人：不要嘛　6、男人：我发誓！　7、父母：孩子，不要闹了　8、罪犯：我是冤枉啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 你在搞什么
<pocoyo> Loongjiang:你老测试啥来。。。
<Loongjiang> 我在给irssi添加提示音
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 江湖险恶，我从来不会留下我的姓名。我一生孤独，跟我相依为命的，就只有这个人头，你想要这个人头，只怕没有那么容易。我一生漂泊不定，就像汪洋中的一叶孤舟一样，早已将生死置之度外。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> 各位好,哪个把QQ的提示音文件发给我个
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<Loongjiang> test
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: 你这种说话方式在修辞学里叫做“扯”。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Loongjiang> hi
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
 * adam8157 外地生源, 户口档案都在外地公司, 跳槽到北京, 怎么弄啊?
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> 呵呵,真好听
<Loongjiang> 只是为什么老是播放信息也出来了呢
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> quit
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 早上好
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 微软关闭了几个国家的用户对其Hotmail的HTTPS访问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322944&p=2247569#p2247569 Microsoft kills Hotmail HTTPS access in several countries 微软关闭了几个国家的用户对其Hotmail的HTTPS访问 [Security] Posted Mar 26, 2011 14:02 UTC (Sat) by corbet 发表于：2011-3-26 14:02 UTC The EFF is reporting that Microsoft has disabled HTTPS acce ...
<binker> 大家号
<binker> 大家好
<pocoyo> binker: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<binker> 	
<binker> pocoyo
<binker> 你怎么看见我在线在
<binker> 你是在论坛上面看见我在线么？？
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍢ 
<Loongjiang> irssi洪福永驻,称彼兕觥，万寿无疆,
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 在tc
<^k^> Loongjiang, 是什么在那里呢？  ㍢ 
<Loongjiang> irssi洪福永驻,万寿无疆,
<lemonhall> 早上好
<lemonhall> roylez: 宝石。。。太好玩了
<lemonhall> roylez: 塔防里的杰作
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 宝石是什么
<nsdy> 兄弟们帮忙测试下 osmsg.com能打开吗？
<Hoxily> nsdy: 能的。
<nsdy> <Hoxily>晕 看来我这里又被区域性屏蔽了  谢了
<Hoxily> “OSMSG 兄弟们，这里需要你们参与进来，需要大家共同管理这个社区。有时间有能力的兄弟们，参与进来吧”，这些显示的。
<nsdy> <Hoxily>恩 谢了
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 东芝 AC100安装ubuntu for arm http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322947&p=2247618#p2247618 最近搞了一台东芝ac100，自带的android系统使用着太不爽了，所以想换成ubuntu for arm 希望高手来支一下招 统计信息: 发表于 由 竹间山人 — 2011-03-27 10:39
<marklennon> 有人在线吗
<marklennon> 第一次用IRC
<Loongjiang> Hoxily: osmsg是什么
<Loongjiang> Hoxily: 系统信息???????????
<Hoxily> Loongjiang:  osmsg.com,一个网站的名字。
<Loongjiang> 做什么的呢
<Hoxily> Loongjiang: "我们致力于为 Linux 爱好者提供最新最快的开源资讯。我们所做的一切，都是为了让你更好的享受 Linux 所带来的乐趣。"
<Hoxily> Loongjiang:  nsdy 说他无法访问，貌似被屏蔽了。
<Loongjiang> Hoxily: solidot.org就有了,开源资讯?你们是不是重复劳动呢,有什么新
<Loongjiang> Hoxily: 有什么创意吗
<Hoxily> Loongjiang: 请注意刚才那句话有双引号。
<Hoxily> Loongjiang: 我也是第一次访问啊。
<tcpct> 宰肉的创意……
<happyaron> nsdy Hoxily 我可以访问
<Loongjiang> Hoxily: ,今天真开心
<Hoxily> Loongjiang: :)
<nsdy> 。。。好吧 我承认很没有创意 当初作这个站是因为linuxtoy更新太慢了 solidot太杂乱了 不过那个兄弟有兴趣一块来维护这个社区？
<mark-ubuntu> 第一次用IRC
<Loongjiang> nsdy:
<nsdy> <happyaron>看来也就我这里不能访问 。。 已经跟电信投诉了
<Loongjiang> nsdy: 你可以暂时用代理,网页代理
<nsdy> <Loongjiang>嘿嘿 要不要 要不要........... 其实不邪恶
<mark-ubuntu> 第一次用IRC
<Loongjiang> mark-ubuntu: 谁介绍你来的呢
<nsdy> 对了 各位用移动号码的兄弟 赶紧登录 100
<mark-ubuntu> 介绍？
<Loongjiang> nsdy: 你能不能把那个<>的补全去掉呢,本来我的消息都有提示的,唯独你的没 有
<mark-ubuntu> 没有啊，我只是刚装了UBUNTU 试用一下IRC
<nsdy> 对了 各位用移动号码的兄弟 赶紧登录10086.cn 然后打开话费服务，把话费服务里面的每个业务都打开一次 有砸蛋的机会 最少2块钱
<nsdy> 有很多次砸蛋机会 。。。 虽然我总共砸中了6块...
<nsdy> Loongjiang 好吧...
<nsdy> Loongjiang: 好吧...
<Loongjiang> 多谢,好听的提示音
<Loongjiang> nsdy: 多谢
<nsdy> ...
<Bentutu> 这里人真是多啊
<Bentutu> 很活跃！
<tcpct> Bentutu:你的网站真不给力…………
<Bentutu> 呵呵
<Bentutu> 我不知到怎么回事
<Bentutu> 有的可以访问
<Bentutu> 有的不可以
<Bentutu> 你那里OK？
<Loongjiang> tcpct: 别给力了,小心闪了腰
<Stifler> .
<Bentutu> 听一个同学说，
<Bentutu> me.bentutu.com可以用来访问啦
<Bentutu> 是吗？
<Bentutu> 我现在这里竟然登录不上啦
<happyaron> nsdy: 怎么砸？
<happyaron> nsdy: 没看到啊。
<Bentutu> (〒︿〒﹀
<nsdy> happyaron: 登录中国移动网站----在余额和M值下面有个话费服务-----打开话费服务里面的随便一个选项，比如账户余额查询，点击查询，然后看结果那里 有一个 “你还有XX次砸蛋机会”  点这个
<Baili> 昨天看了看gentoo安装手册第一章，发现我们学校安装gentoo还是比较方便的= =
<happyaron> nsdy: 没有见到这样的提示，是不是你发了很多短信。。。
<nsdy> happyaron: 注意 话费查询业务里面的每个子业务提供的砸蛋机会不同 有一次的 有三次的 每个都有
<nsdy> happyaron: 没有阿。。。。你看看别的子业务
<happyaron> nsdy: 都没有啊。。。
<nsdy> happyaron: 动感地带用户？
<xnccm> 什么动动
<happyaron> nsdy: 啊。
<xnccm> 让移动出血？？？
<nsdy> happyaron: 你在仔细看看
<nsdy> xnccm: 登录中国移动网站。。。点话费服务---在选择子业务----使用子业务功能，比如查询账单----然后在上面找 “你还有XX次砸蛋机会”
<happyaron> 没有。。。
<nsdy> 那个兄弟砸中50的和100的说一声。。。 我把机会用完后只砸中三次2块的。。
<xnccm> 恩
<erasin> osmsg.com 服务器好像很慢啊
<erasin> 我这边4M的速度打开的速度还是有点慢
<nsdy> happyaron: 莫非区域原因？  你打开话费业务中的子业务 然后使用了吗？
<happyaron> nsdy: 使用了
<nsdy> erasin: 嘿嘿 服务器在德国，过段时间在美国西海岸那里买个vps。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 老是跳出错误报告 烦死了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322951&p=2247655#p2247655 一狠心把apport给删了 现在世界清爽了 统计信息: 发表于 由 junkeyan — 2011-03-27 11:13
<xnccm> 我就一次机会
<xnccm> 还没中奖唉
<nsdy> happyaron: 。。。 xnccm已经找到了。。
<nsdy> xnccm: 兄弟 每个子业务都有机会 而且次数不一样。。。
<xnccm> e
<xnccm> 还是0次
<nsdy> xnccm: 比如那个话费服务------套餐使用情况里面不是有四个子业务吗 每个都有1次 好像还有一个3次的
<xnccm> 人品问题啊
<nsdy> xnccm: ......
<nsdy> xnccm: 好像是每天都可以砸蛋？？？  因为他写的是今日次数 明天在试试
<xnccm> 唉，这几天我都比较衰啊
<xnccm> 恩
<xnccm> 明天在去试试
<xnccm> 我局然把内核升级到一半没电了
<xnccm> 重装系统把，竟然不知到怎么把Xlog.0。log给改了
<xnccm> è¡°
<xiamx>  内核升级失败至于重装？
<xnccm> wona
<hymnusalae> xiamx, 不會 chroot 的結果嗎？
<boocry> 谁知道10.04.2的GRUB怎么设置阿
<hymnusalae> boocry, Grub 2 嗎？只是樣式改變了一下 wiki.ubuntu-tw.org/index.php?title=GRUB_2_中文指南
<boocry> THANKS
<Loongjiang> nsdy: 你可以暂时用代理,网页代理
<hymnusalae> boocry, 訪問有問題的話可以參考 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2
<boocry> 可以访问 就是有个显示 页面品质不佳
<nsdy> Loongjiang: 在线代理几乎都不能发文...
<Loongjiang> 那个"哈啰哈,洒家来了"的emacs 的信徒呢
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 你是說 DraZet 嗎？
<tusooa> ls
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 恩
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 是呀，好久沒有來了……
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 恩,不过这段时间,俺对emacs的认识又进一个台阶了,这不,想念当初的领路人了
<Stifler> 大家好
<pocoyo> Stifler: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 你用 Emacs 的？
 * hymnusalae 冷冷地看著 Loongjiang。
<Loongjiang> 偶尔,还不太通,就是在控制台的时候才用
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 至于么
<hymnusalae> Baili, 好喲……
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 呵呵
<Baili> hymnusalae: hi= =
<vic> 又想用emacs，又想用vim。。咋办
<Loongjiang> vic: 都用
<logan-tay> 对了，可以从U盘西东iso么？
<vic> 都用 就是哪个都用不好
<Stifler> 我又回到了ubuntu...
<hymnusalae> vic, （洗腦式）用 vim 吧用 vim 吧用 vim 吧
<Loongjiang> vic: 今天很高兴,给irc增加了很好听的提示音
<nsdy> logan-tay: 可以 。。。。
<hymnusalae> Loongjiang, 你的眾生境界已經到了加個提示音都很高興了嗎？
<myke2> hymnusalae: gvim
<hymnusalae> s/眾/人
<hymnusalae> myke2, 也不錯喲。
<Loongjiang> hymnusalae: 呵呵
<logan-tay> nsdy: 用什么工具？
<nsdy> logan-tay: 使用u盘代替光盘的话 你得先找unetbootin这样的工具把iso文件写道里面，，，ubuntu和fedora专用的usb写入工具也可以
<jiejie> 如何查看哪个线程所占用的网络带宽？？
<jiejie> 谁知道？
<vic> 据说有个emacs的viper扩展，可以在emacs里用vi的操作模式
<myke2> vic: vim-pulse
<myke2> vic: vimpulse更powerful
<Loongjiang> jiejie
<logan-tay> nsdy: 可以不写入么？以文件方式存储，引导到iso中？
<jiejie> Loongjiang: 嗯？
<vic> myke2: 你在用？
<myke2> vic: 用过, 不太用
<nsdy> logan-tay: 可以 需要使用grub4dos这样的工具 不过效果不怎么样 设置麻烦 建议写入...
<Loongjiang> jiejie netstat
<myke2> vic: 因为vimpulse是viper的超集
<vic> 关键是emacs的按键实在是太蛋疼了。。。。小拇指好累。。。。就是换了ctrl到capslock，其实也是治标不治本
<jiejie> Loongjiang: 噢，俺试试，tks
<hymnusalae> vic, +1
<logan-tay> 我想设置好U盘后，就不再重写，换iso就好了
<hymnusalae> vic, 要是累的是無名指我還可以接受，因為我學笛子要用。
<vic> hymnusalae: 嘿嘿，所以洗脑把。。。用vim 用vim。。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 笛子和箫有什么不同？
<vic> 眼不一样多？？
<Loongjiang> vic  emacs的好处是什么都有
 * myke2 IDE什么都有
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 一個我吹 一個你吹。
<vic> Loongjiang: 我的观点就是emacs和vim就是一个编辑器，只要把编辑器弄舒服了就ok了，什么erc，煮咖啡的，我有专用的干嘛不用。。。
<logan-tay> nsdy: 我想设置好U盘后，就不再重写，换iso就好了
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 你。。。
<hymnusalae> Stifler, ……誰讓你問這個問題的。
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 。。。
<nsdy> logan-tay: 其实换iso和使用unetbootin重写对于u盘来说没有区别..........
<vic> hymnusalae: 太坏了。。xd
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 明明知道一個橫著的一個豎著的還問我。你沒有見過黃老邪吹簫嗎？
<hymnusalae> vic, 呃……這都是郭德綱老師教的。
<nsdy> logan-tay: 都是把文件放进去 只不过可以想象成一个解压 一个没有解压
<Loongjiang> 睡觉,明天的明天再说这些无聊而又没有进步的话题
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 没注意哎，光顾着看黄蓉了
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 你就用 unetbootin 算了，多省事。當然 unetbootin 對于少部分發行版支持可能不太好，但 Ubuntu 這樣的一定沒有問題。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 请问哪里可下载中文版的Linux Mint http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322956&p=2247695#p2247695 Linux Mint中文版的可在哪里下载到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLINUX100 — 2011-03-27 12:03
<logan-tay> nsdy: 但是对于我来说，一个需要格式化iso一个不需要，一个之后可以常常更换，不格式化U盘
<vic> hymnusalae: 郭德纲还教这？？
<nsdy> logan-tay: 都不需要格式化u盘。。。
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 呃，那我建議你直接在U盤裏正常安裝一個小的 Linux 算了。
<logan-tay> nsdy: 应该dd命令就可以了
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 那樣要更新就更新還不用格式化
<myke2> hymnusalae: logan-tay: 不能dd吧
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 我記得有一些小的發行版有為U盤做了些改動更方便的，比如 Puppy 或者 Calculate 之類的。
<hymnusalae> myke2, 有 img 文件吧……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不是所有的发行版都有img
<hymnusalae> myke2, ……總有人做這個東西……
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我一般都是cp的
<logan-tay> nsdy: hymnusalae 可是我还有win的系统管理任务，也许u盘里会放多个iso
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, ……………………
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 要求太多了，我不說了……
<myke2> hymnusalae: cp基本上万无一失
<hymnusalae> myke2, 好吧……
<nsdy> logan-tay: 把u盘分成多个区 每个区安装一个操作系统 引导程序写在u盘上面
<hymnusalae> myke2, 對我來說在U盤上裝個系統這樣的事也萬無一失。
<logan-tay> hymnusalae: 其实我也不想这么麻烦，要是linux是主流就好了，常常做东西要回到win下，头疼死了
<myke2> logan-tay: U盘上装双系统不就得了?
<logan-tay> nsdy: 可是多分区，win好像不认？
<Loongjiang> logan-tay: 炒股,网银,QQ吧用闻到死
<nsdy> logan-tay: 不会吧。。。。 如果是同一台机器 并且不能舍弃win的话 你还是用虚拟机吧
<Stifler> vbox+精简版xp
<logan-tay> Loongjiang: 我是ps，ai，网银，
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, ai是Adobe illustrator 還是人工智能？
<Stifler> 我是三国
<logan-tay> 网银可以虚拟机，QQ不用了，不炒股，但是这ps在linux下总是有问题
<hymnusalae> Stifler, 不是三國殺？
<logan-tay> hymnusalae: adobe
<Stifler> hymnusalae: 不是，是warcraft三国
<logan-tay> hymnusalae: 以前做设计的，现在看见漂亮的图就想P一下，公司有相关的任务也就交给我处理
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 這什麽行為，看漂亮的就P
<Stifler> avi?
<Stifler> music
<logan-tay> hymnusalae: 风景啥的我也都会P的，只要看着有感觉，而且也都会收集，光图片素材我这里就20多g，还没算刻盘的
<Stifler> logan-tay: 20G?那得多少张图片啊
<Loongjiang> 职业ps
<logan-tay> 在linux下有类似Total Commander的软件么？
<Stifler> logan-tay: mencoder or ffmpeg
<logan-tay> Stifler: 没多少，两三万张把，有矢量的，有ps分层的，有jpg的，有高清的，很乱，linux下图片管理也很让我头疼
<Stifler> logan-tay: 太多了，我最多100张了不起了，:-)
<logan-tay> 对于图片管理，linux也有XnViewMP，显示位图还比较不错的，可是对于一些ps的分层，总是一进入就死机，头疼。。。。
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, Total commander 嗎？好像有個 Gnome command，KDE下好像有個 Krusader
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 純GTK的好像有個 gentoo
<logan-tay> gentoo以前装过，搞了好多年都没装上过
<Stifler> logan-tay: ^_^
<hymnusalae> logan-tay, 我說的 Gentoo 是一個文件管理器，不是 Gentoo Linux……
<logan-tay> hymnusalae: Gnome command，Krusader，两个都装过，不知道是我使用的习惯还是我没有学会，但是都觉得好像没有TC强大
<logan-tay> gentoo，一会儿我也装一个，测试，测试，找一个牛一点的文件管理器
<myke2> hymnusalae: gmail能上么
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我現在能，開著代那個理，所以不知道。
<Baili> Gentoo有风险啊，刚才手贱，全盘格式化了…………
<myke2> Baili: ......
<hymnusalae> Baili, 呃……
<Baili> 目前正在用Fedora的LiveUSB装stage3= =
<edison0354> tenzu: 数学基础过关660题，这个要买不？
<edison0354> tenzu: 考研
<tenzu> edison0354: 数学有个蓝皮的书，那人名字我一时想不起来了
<tenzu> edison0354: 陈文灯？
<edison0354> tenzu: 不是李永乐？
<tenzu> edison0354: 不管数几，一律陈文灯，听哥的
<tenzu> edison0354: 一本就够了
<edison0354> tenzu: 昨天一美女学姐说李永乐……
<edison0354> tenzu: 政治和英语咋办捏？
<tenzu> edison0354: 如果陈文灯被灭了，那就听你学姐的
<tenzu> edison0354: 英语我用的张锦芯神马40篇阅读那个，别的没看
<boocry> 数学平时学的好的话 买陈文灯 不好的话 买2李
<tenzu> edison0354: 政治当年被西交大那个2B给坑了
<tenzu> boocry: 我平时学的超烂，还是买了陈文灯
<tenzu> edison0354: 英语别听我的，我免修了
<edison0354> boocry: 政治英语～～～～
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<edison0354> tenzu: 政治用啥
<tenzu> edison0354: 政治应该是去听那个启航的班，最重要的是冲刺班的内部资料
<edison0354> tenzu: 政治报班是一定的，前期自己看用啥捏？
<tenzu> edison0354: 反正西交大那个女性名字的人不靠谱
<edison0354> tenzu: 额
<tenzu> edison0354: 想起来了，任汝芬
<boocry> edison0354: 政治报个班 觉得市面上的这些辅导机构都挺能吹的 报谁都无所谓了
<tenzu> edison0354: 丫个坑爹的货
<myke2> exit
<edison0354> tenzu: 额，任汝芬不是巨有名？
<edison0354> boocry: 你报的谁？
<wsk1701> 考研 政治指定啊 貌似
<edison0354> wsk1701: ？？？
<tenzu> edison0354: 毛，当年跟哥吹嘘头一年直接命中率+间接命中率是95%，结果一道题都没给哥压中
<edison0354> boocry: 英语咋复习？
<boocry> edison0354：我报的任的冲刺班 200元两天
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> edison0354: 要不是看了同学的启航资料，哥政治就50以下了
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • 提问：笔记本多音响声音方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322966&p=2247745#p2247745 我的笔记本是联想Y530，有5个音响，但是ubuntu的系统只能用2个音质最差，声音最小的音响，求解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 younghahi — 2011-03-27 12:46
<edison0354> 5个音响……
<boocry> edison0354:不过我觉得没什么用
<tenzu> edison0354: 不信你可以去查，我02年考的，那年小任被骂死了
<edison0354> boocry: 额，那包启航的去……
<edison0354> tenzu: 02年我考初中……
<boocry> exit
<tenzu> edison0354: 叫哥！
<edison0354> tenzu: 哥
<boocry> 真听话啊
<edison0354> boocry: 你不知exit了？
<edison0354> boocry: 不是
<boocry> 没 ， 第一次用IRC 随便打个命令韩寒
<tenzu> edison0354: 陈文灯，张锦芯都不错，政治跟班走，自己多过两遍，最后抓冲刺班资料就行
<boocry> 看看
<tenzu> edison0354: 我当年只复习了四个月
<edison0354> boocry: 2012年文登教育考研数学复习指南,2012文登教育集团课堂用书•考研数学基础核心讲义
<edison0354> boocry: 哪个？
<tenzu> 复习指南
<edison0354> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> 数一是厚厚一本书
<boocry> 地球人都用复习指南吧
<edison0354> tenzu: 您神人，4个月……
<tenzu> 数三薄一点
<boocry> 貌似现在78一本了？
<tenzu> 艹，当年30多啊
<boocry> 没办法 CPI指数高
<edison0354> tenzu: 考研数学基础核心讲义，这是啥？
<edison0354> tenzu: 现在也是30多
<tenzu> edison0354: 坑爹的，小陈的书买一本就够了
<tenzu> edison0354: 我同学当时买了另一本，回来一看，复习指南精简版
<edison0354> tenzu: 哦
<tenzu> edison0354: 复习指南过三遍你就该考试了，没工夫买别的书
<boocry> 囧 偶当时2李的数学书就看了1遍就没时间了
 * tenzu 当年自己复习，还得去上课帮室友签到，晚上回去还得给室友做晚饭宵夜，不堪回首
<edison0354> boocry: 你考的哪里？
<boocry> 东北大学
<edison0354> tenzu: 我们开动了以后都是通宵自习室解决
<tenzu> edison0354: 自习室太吵，租房好
<edison0354> tenzu: 自习室狠安静的
<cai1984> hello
<^k^> cai1984, 好  ㍤ 
<cai1984> 好
<cai1984> 我是刚学习ubuntu的菜鸟
<cai1984> 第一次用xchat来irc
<cai1984> 多指教
<boocry> Empathy
<cai1984> what?
<Loongjiang> test
<ninsun> 火狐的ChatZilla插件……
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍥ 
<cai1984> got you
 * tenzu 新人报道
<tenzu> irssi
<cai1984> this remind me of old time
<cai1984> chat with someone in chatroom
<cai1984> funny
<tenzu> cai1984: 第三人称单数的时候谓语动词要加s啊，哥
<cai1984> thanks, you are grammar God
<tenzu> cai1984: 要加冠词啊，哥
<cai1984> or maybe I should use a phrase that is prevailing now, king of grammar
<cai1984> haha
<cai1984> 语法帝
<ninsun> so desu ne...
<ninsun> 10.10悲剧的连LiveCD都进不了系统，现在刻个11.04的盘试试效果……
<zhenbeiju55> 有人吗~
<pocoyo> zhenbeiju55: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 什么男的女的？
<zhenbeiju55> 最好是美女……
<zhenbeiju55> 美女呢？
<ylf_> hi
<^k^> ylf_, 好  ㍥ 
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ofan: lemonhall: 电磁炮2期决定！！！！！！！！
<zhenbeiju55> hi
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 好  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, ni
<ylf__> 请问要怎么从硬盘安装ubuntu
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 当你认为人工智能将代替律师？  ㍥ 
<ylf__> 怎么刚才一直踢我
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, byzgudai
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, buzhidao
<ylf__> 这里不说中文吗
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 爱丽丝聊天机器人可以按照我们对很多事情一样，家乡的讨论。  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55>  用wubi安装
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 電磁炮2期不是已經放快完了嗎？
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 說中文 的。
<ylf__> wubi要降低磁盘性能不是吗
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 另外沒有人踢你。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那是魔禁……
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你是机器人吗
<zhenbeiju55> 。。。
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 另外wubi降低磁盤性能除非你是用USB盤，不然還好。至少桌面是這樣。
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 他是機器人。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我錯了。
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 不，我不是机器人。  ㍥ 
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ！！！！！！
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<ylf__> 哦  我刚才是用的某翻墙软件登录的，我以为irc是不可能在天朝出现的也
<edison0354> ^k^: 你不是机器人谁是……
<zhenbeiju55> 我知道它是机器人 试试
<hymnusalae> 使用機器人請私聊！
<^k^> edison0354, 给我举一个例子机器人是谁。  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<ylf__> ㍥   这是个什么东西
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这机器人……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: lemonhall: ofan: 坐等下周魔禁播完以后结尾说电磁炮二期！！！！！
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 我是机器人
<zhenbeiju55> 最后一句……
<Baili> 你们准备吧^k^也调教成白云魔莉莎么= =
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我怀疑。  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 为什么
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 由于学博士理查德华莱士编程为我。  ㍥ 
<hymnusalae> Baili, 不是白絲嗎？
<hymnusalae> 這個翻譯……
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你好笨
<Loongjiang> calibre你们一直在用吗,太不够意思了吧,居然没人通知我
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 你好。  ㍥ 
<Baili> hymnusalae: 好久没调戏了，都忘了叫啥了。。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你好笨
<hymnusalae> 使用機器人請私聊……
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 你好。  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 你叫什么名字
<xxd_> 我下了个ubuntu11.04怎么安装啊，我不想格式化系统
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 我的名字是爱丽丝。  ㍥ 
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 爱丽丝是谁，漂亮吗
 * microcai ubuntu通过手机GSM拨号上网ing
<fenghuo> lk;l
<fenghuo> kjlk
<microcai> happyaron: hi
<xxd_> ？
<zhenbeiju55> fenghuo, 11
<xxd_> 怎么升级到11.04啊
<ylf__> 你已经装了10.10吗
<fenghuo> 恩
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 現在 11.04 還沒有發布吧。你確定要升級到測試版嗎？
<xxd_> 恩
<xxd_> 现在是10.10
<xxd_> 恩
<xxd_> 升级到测试版的
<xxd_> 我下了个光盘
<xxd_> 怎么用啊
<microcai> xxd_:  做成 liveUSB
<ylf__> 应该在10.10更新就行了吧
<xxd_> ？
<xxd_> 光盘不行吗？
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 如果有10.10的話可以通過修改 sources.list 來更新到 11.04
<ylf__> 光盘装不是很慢吗
<microcai> xxd_:  刻光盘不是浪费么
<xxd_> 我刻好了
<xxd_> 可以擦的
<ylf__> hymnusalae,要怎么做呢
<xxd_> 别修改了，傻瓜式的
<xxd_> 谁有傻瓜式的方法啊
<xxd_> 就是放上光盘，点升级
<ylf__> 好无聊啊这里
<xxd_> 或者给我行代码
<xxd_> 谁会啊
<ylf__> 我不想在这里混了
<xxd_> ？
<xxd_> 给我弄弄吧
<xxd_> 好不好
<ylf__> 你在搜索引擎搜一下就好了嘛
<zhenbeiju55> 为什么机器人不理我拉
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 天呀，你要傻瓜式的，還要升級到測試版。誰會為測試版搞傻瓜式的升級……
<zhenbeiju55> ^k^, 在不在？
<hymnusalae> zhenbeiju55, 使用機器人請私聊！！！！！！！
<zhenbeiju55> hymnusalae, 恩……
 * hymnusalae 指了指話題， zhenbeiju55 看見沒有
<^k^> zhenbeiju55, 能否请您用更少的措辞重新整理思路，或不同的想法？  ㍥ 
<xxd_> ？
<chenwl> hi
 * chenwl sajdlfk
<hymnusalae> xxd_, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1 這裹有更新說明。你根據自己的實際情況使用吧。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Natty Narwhal Alpha 1 | Ubuntu
<ylf__> http://www.nenew.net/ubuntu-10-10-to-11-04.html   看这个xxd
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu 10.10升级至ubuntu 11.04及ubuntu 11.04全新安装方法 | 奶牛博客
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 要怎麽做是什麽意思？
<ylf__> hymnusalae,没什么，ubuntu.com 上面有没有介绍在windows 7下硬盘安装的文档？我不太会找
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 在 Windows 7 下硬盤安裝？你是說類似 Wubi 嗎？
<^k^> 新⇨ 深度PK版 • 危险！Fedora可能会被Debian超越 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322975&p=2247796#p2247796 这是今天http://distrowatch.com/的结果 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2011-03-27 13:32
<zhenbeiju55> ylf__, 你解压缩你下载大安装包，里面有个wubi
<zhenbeiju55> 点开就好了 和安装QQ  一样简单
<ylf__> 不想那样啊，那样在ubuntu里面看不到Windows分区的
<tenzu> 还有linux里看不到的分区？
<zhenbeiju55> 只会看不到你安装的那个分区
<zhenbeiju55> 别的分区都能看见
<ylf__> 我只有一个分区
<zhenbeiju55> ……
<ninsun> 11.04的新界面果真需要适应一段时间了……
<zhenbeiju55> 要不你在win7下找找压缩卷
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 也可以看到的吧，在/cdrom目錄下吧？你試試唄……
<happyaron> ninsun: 可以用传统界面
<tenzu> 毛啊，/host里面是神马？
 * microcai back
 * tenzu 拜见老小
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哦，wubi是/host呀……
<zhenbeiju55> 应该能压缩出来一些空间， 然后装到压缩出来大空间里
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 拜見疼大……
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 你不知道？
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 我不用 wubi。因為我沒有 Win……
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 同拜
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 你是神人
<hymnusalae> tenzu, 哈？
<tenzu> hymnusalae: 我也想活在只有linux的世界里
<zhenbeiju55> ylf__, 找找压缩卷  在搜索里面
<hymnusalae> tenzu, ……
 * microcai tenzu ,,, ,,,
<happyaron> microcai: hi
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 不用壓縮卷，請用 wubi 安裝，你的分區會顯示在 /host 目錄下！
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<hymnusalae> ylf__, 不有找不到。
<zhenbeiju55> 哦，
<hymnusalae> s/有/是
<zhenbeiju55> 还是听大神的， 我的不准，自己瞎折腾过
<ylf__> 恩 好 我试一下
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 當我在無盡的躲避 gconf 的時候不幸的發現 firefox 依賴 gconf……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  真的？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: ...
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你自己看 portage 裏面的依賴……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 看的我一肚子火呀……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  。。。 。。。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  无所谓啦。表示没有洁癖
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我實在不能接受為什麽要有 >=gnome-base/gconf-1.2.1:2
<microcai> hymnusalae:  你用 BSD,  还得继续 hal 呢
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我不是說潔癖，但是像這種軟件卸載了還有 /etc/gconf/ 的殘留的東西實在不想見到它！
<hymnusalae> microcai, hal 怎麽了？hal 卸載了也很幹淨呀？
<zhenbeiju55> ~~我都不知道你们说的是什么 除了firfox
<xxd_> 请问删除的命令是什么啊
<xxd_> 删除一个目录
<hymnusalae> xxd_, rm -r
<pocoyo> xxd_: rm -rf
<xxd_> 哦
<xxd_> 谢谢
<xxd_> 我试试
<hymnusalae> pocoyo, 水牛君好壞，居然把 -f 加上了。
<Baili> rm -r
<xxd_> 搞定
<microcai> hymnusalae:  microcai 表示从来不卸载 firefox
<hymnusalae> microcai, 不卸載 firefox 是沒有問題，可是其它 gtk 軟件就……
<xxd_> 我最近在看一本书《linux系统管理技术手册》
<xxd_> 看不懂额
 * tenzu 拜见牛哥
<pocoyo> tenzu: 平身。
<xxd_> 推荐本书吧
<xxd_> 比《linux系统管理技术手册》简单的
<microcai> xxd_:   linux man page
<xxd_> 英文的额
<xxd_> 有中文的吗？
<Baili> xxd_: 鸟哥私房菜= =
<microcai> hymnusalae:   gnome 还依赖 xul 呢！相互依赖了
<hymnusalae> microcai, XUL 怎麽了？
<xxd_> 鸟哥的哪有啊
<hymnusalae> microcai, XUL 卸載也能卸載幹淨呀。
<xxd_> microcai, 你有中文版的吗？
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 網上有網站直接看的吧？
<microcai> xxd_:  man page 本来就有中文版
<xxd_> hymnusalae, 我想买本额
<xxd_> 好好看
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 那從網上買也行。
<xxd_> 哦
<xxd_> 鸟哥的耐看吗？
<xxd_> 别买来看两天就看完了
<xxd_> 我想学习下操作系统
<microcai> xxd_:  入门的东西就没有耐看的
<xxd_> 哦
<xxd_> 呢推荐个高级的吧
<microcai> xxd_:  你到底要简单的还是要高级啊
<microcai> xxd_: 刚刚还说要比那个XX简单的。
<xxd_> 能看懂的高级的
<microcai> xxd_: 你个白痴。
<xxd_> 高级的
<xxd_> 能看懂的
<xxd_> 我手里这本书的确很难
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 不要一口吃個胖子，要真想折騰，直接去看 Gentoo 安裝手冊去過一邊，能學不少東西。
<Baili> xxd_: 鸟哥的全部看完看会，你就能独当一面了= =
<xxd_> 哦
<tenzu> 鸟哥已经不是菜鸟能看懂的书了，反正我没看懂
<xxd_> 呢看鸟个吧
<xxd_> 待会去买本
<microcai> hymnusalae:  昨天把 gentoo 的文档N多都看了一遍了
<hymnusalae> microcai, 怎麽？
<tenzu> 一目十行几秒钟就看完了，嗯嗯
<pocoyo> * tenzu 当年自己复习，还得去上课帮室友签到，晚上回去还得给室友做晚饭宵夜，不堪回首
<wsk170> 没有不堪入目就行
<vic> 推荐一个xml的入门教程啊
<microcai> pocoyo:  ??? 你真是个保姆啊
<pocoyo> microcai: 没错 你看清楚了 不是我说的。
<microcai> pocoyo: who?
<pocoyo> microcai: 眼睛。。。
<xxd_> 鸟哥的要66元啊
<microcai> xxd_: 去图书馆
<xxd_> 我们图书管没鸟哥的
<microcai> xxd_:  。。。 下 pdf 去
<hymnusalae> 這年頭買書嫌貴，又不想在網上看，要看紙質的才能好好看。
<xxd_> 都是n年前的书了
<Baili> xxd_: 66块贵么，出门吃一顿都要几十块呢
<xxd_> 我吃饭稳定5元
<hymnusalae> 糧食都長價了不許人家書提價。
<xxd_> 算了不买了，到图书馆找本凑合看吧
<xxd_> linux黑客大曝光好不好啊
 * microcai 民国的时候，写个文章都能买房子。 参考鲁迅。
<microcai> xxd_:  什么垃圾书a ?
<xxd_> 没听说过？
<microcai> xxd_:  别被误导了
<xxd_> 现在都出第二版了
<Baili> xxd_: 名字里带黑客的，一般别看
<xxd_> 我们图书馆就有这样的书
<hymnusalae> xxd_, 譚浩強的C語言還再版呢……
<xxd_> 我们图书馆有ubuntu的
<xxd_> 8.04的
<wwliu> xxd_: 这个书名，难道是linus torvald的传记
<xxd_> ？
<NoIE> 是不是说谭浩强的书适合初学者呢？
<wwliu> xxd_: 黑客大曝光啊
<xxd_> 你们都看什么书啊
<xxd_> 不知到
<xxd_> 我没看呢本
<NoIE> 感觉好多C语言的教材，都是从谭浩强的书中抄来的。
<wwliu> xxd_: apue, unp, tcpip
<xxd_> 呢次看了几页没看懂
<microcai> xxd_: 安装一遍 gentoo 就什么都懂了
<xxd_> 刚查了下gentoo，安装很麻烦啊
<microcai> xxd_:  thq那种满口胡言的书看的懂才怪
<xxd_> 软件更麻烦
<Baili> xxd_: 学习，是伴随这血与泪的
<xxd_> 你们也都是自学吧
<xxd_> 要是我爸爸是个编程高手就好了
<hymnusalae_> xxd_, 你爸要是什麽編程高手，李剛就行了。
<MaskRay> xxd_: make a hexdump or do the reverse.
<hymnusalae_> xxd_, 有李剛爸，什麽都能做的到的。
<xxd_> 额
 * microcai microcai 表示你可以认个高手当老爸。
<MaskRay> xxd_: man xxd
<MaskRay> ...
<xxd_> 我现在不想学了，自学太郁闷了
<xxd_> 我们学校老师都不用linux
<microcai> xxd_: 他们是老人。看他们啊？
<xxd_> 你们谁要考研或者是研究生啊，计算机的e
<microcai> xxd_: 在国内读计算机就 == 去非洲学汉语。
<xxd_> 我也是这么想的
<xxd_> 我想先考研，然后挣50万，出国留学
<xxd_> 对口吧
<microcai> xxd_:  白痴
<xxd_> ？
<tenzu> 50万能干毛啊
<xxd_> 学费啊
<xxd_> 出国留学要学费啊
 * microcai 886 。 下课了
<tenzu> 硕士毕业得多少年才能挣到500K？
<tenzu> 傻帽才自己出学费
<xxd_> 呢怎么弄啊
<xxd_> 我爸没钱啊
<xxd_> ？
<Baili> 争取公费，然后拿绿卡，入美籍= =
<xxd_> 怎么争取公费啊
<xxd_> 要考研吗？
<tenzu> 可以卖身争取scholarship
<Baili> xxd_: 好好学习，讨好领导
<xxd_> 具体呢？
<xxd_> 比如进什么企业
<xxd_> 具备什么知识水平
<xxd_> 需要多少时间
<xxd_> 花多少钱
<tenzu> 这种问题真特么幼稚
<xxd_> ？
<xxd_> 考上研究生有机会公费出国吗？
<xxd_> tenzu, 考上研究生有机会公费出国吗？
<tenzu> xxd_: 每个学校政策不一样，同一学校各个学院情况也不同啊
<xxd_> 哦
<xxd_> 呢万一考不上怎么出国啊
<tenzu> 投胎去美国
<xxd_> ？
<xxd_> 说说啊
<xxd_> 我是青岛的，还没出过青岛市呢
<xxd_> 都大学了
<xxd_> tenzu, 万一考不上，怎么出国啊
<tenzu> xxd_: 你是成年人好吧？自己想办法去
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<vic> 偷渡
<fluxyer> 请教下ubuntu下pn】
<adam8157> tenzu: 呵呵
<tenzu> adam8157: 笑啥？
<sheshark> 现在还有人用ftp吗？
<adam8157> tenzu: 围观你答疑
<tenzu> adam8157: 我这是哈啦打屁
<tcpct> 我操！
<fluxyer> 请教下ubuntu下vpn连接的问题，vpn在windows连接正常，ubuntu下连接无线路由就是连不上vpn，设置没有问题，有线连接可以连接上
<vic> tenzu: 你看看，把xxd小朋友吓跑了把
<fluxyer> 请教下ubuntu下vpn连接的问题，vpn在windows连接正常，ubuntu下连接无线路由就是连不上vpn，设置没有问题，有线连接可以连接上
<fluxyer> 高手帮忙指点下，不胜感激
<tenzu> vic: 我实话实说
<vic> tenzu: 话说我也不知道咋出国。。。。。。。
<tenzu> vic: 脱服，鸡阿姨一阵乱考，分数够了就出去了
<fluxyer> 请教下ubuntu下vpn连接的问题，vpn在windows连接正常，ubuntu下连接无线路由就是连不上vpn，设置没有问题，有线连接可以连接上
<vic> tenzu: 对了，我知道托福，及阿姨，但是那玩意就是一门票，对不？到时候还得回来？
<tenzu> vic: 拿了门票，出国混文凭，毕业以后有本事找到工作就能拿绿卡或者换国籍，不就这步骤么
<vic> tenzu: hoho，你快毕业了把
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 关于在nmap里处理用户输入的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322982&p=2247883#p2247883 nmap <C-_>g :cs find g <C-R>=expand("<cword>")<CR><CR> :call Fun()<CR> 上面这条nmap里有两个命令需要执行，执行第一个命令的时候有可能会要求用户输入（选择跳转位置），这时候“:call Fun()<CR>”就会代替了用户输入，Fun()就执行不了了。 ...
<fluxyer> 只要你不想回来，总是有办法的
<tenzu> vic: 应该能赶上7月毕业
<vic> tenzu: 应该？？！！！！！
<tenzu> vic: 现在还没答辩呢
<vic> tenzu: 答辩很困难？没信心？
<juk> fluxyer: pastebin ==> cat /etc/network/interfaces; ifconfig
<tenzu> vic: 学校太官僚，现在还没给我安排时间
<vic> tenzu: 哇靠。。。。。国外也官僚？？
<tenzu> vic: 谁跟你说过国外学校不官僚？
<vic> 什么美粉，日粉的整天叫嚣着国外啥啥的多先进。。。。。
<vic> 整了半天乌鸦一般黑，不过黑的你能不能接受而已
<xxd_> tenzu, 你是留学生？
<xxd_> vic, 你是留学生吗？
<vic> xxd_: 俺是光荣的非留学生！！！
<Evanescence> 为什么当打开多个urxvt时，只有一个是可以看到的，其他的都是覆盖了黑色？ 是哪个选项可以修改这个的？
<vic> tenzu: 上水啊，不上水怎么搞定官僚
<xxd_> vic, tenzu是留学生吗？
<vic> xxd_: 恩恩，疼疼可是光荣的留学生。。。。
<xxd_> 美国吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席呀, 有没有_都是你么?
<hymnusalae_> xxd_, 不是，新加坡。
<roylez_> adam8157: 没下划线的是公司永不关机的台式机
<xxd_> 哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 我说给你发消息你不理我呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 那边的，我周一才会去看了
<vic> roylez_: 主席啊，你的zshrc里竟然没有rm -i的alias。。。害我一惊一乍的
 * NoIE 卡内基梅隆大学教授Robert Harper在博客上称，该校计算机科学系从大一新生课程中删除了面向对象编程。
 * NoIE 他说，面向对象编程从入门课程中完全取消了，因为O-O的性质是反模块化和反并行的，
 * NoIE 不适合进入现代计算机科学教学课程。新课程提议是面向对象的设计学。 
 * NoIE 为什么面向对象是“反模块化和反并行”呀？
<^k^> NoIE:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<roylez_> vic: 自己认得就行
<vic> roylez_: 汗。。。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 考级结束了吗？
<happyaron> http://blogs.gnome.org/happyaron/2011/03/26/talking-from-a-translation-bug/
<^k^> ⇪ title: » 从一个翻译 bug 谈起 True EDGE
<Colin-shzsc> 考好了，可论文的问题又来了……@_@
<happyaron> 哈哈
<Colin-shzsc> happyaron: 以致于我在 GNOME 上面占用了 gedit 的文档结果又撤回来了……
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 没事，慢慢来。
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 这个东西，本来就是有空就做，没空就不做。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 谁敢动微软的奶酪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322985&p=2247929#p2247929 谁敢动微软的奶酪 作为全球人口最多的国家-中国，中国已成为世界上第二电脑大国，据 CNNIC 的调查显示：截止 2010 年底，中国网民已超过 2 亿人，并且正以几何形状聚增，也就是说 10 个人中至少有 1 个或 3 个人在使用电脑。电 ...
<nihui> True EDGE
<nihui> happyaron: 哈皮哈皮
<nihui> happyaron: 社区发行版总是在用户体验上好于非社区的。。
<nihui> 可是在硬件支持上差。。。
<happyaron> nihui: ？
<happyaron> nihui: 咋回事。。。说到哪了？
<Evanescence> 有没有能在vim里直接显示当前RGB代码的色彩的脚本阿？
<nihui> happyaron: ....
<xiaotoy> 大家好,你们机器里有events进程没?
<pocoyo> xiaotoy: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xiaotoy> 大家 机器里有events 进程么?
<microcai> hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍨ 
<vic> 都没人说话啊。。
<ttiy> 怎么用wget下载 http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&q=hello++你好&bntG=Google+搜索&aq=f&aql=&oq=  这样的网页，提示302错误
<ttiy> 有人知道吗？
<NoIE> ttiy: 因为谷歌被墙了？
<Colin-shzsc> NoIE: 昨天谷歌 cn 的 502 问题？
<Colin-shzsc> NoIE: 貌似今天没问题了
<ttiy> NoIE: 可以访问
<vic> 可怜 的google啊。。。
<ttiy> 用火狐可以访问，但是用wget 就是下载不了
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 如何不重装而将arch恢复到装xorg之前的那个状态呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=322993&p=2248032#p2248032 因为有很多包开始不知道干什么用的，稀里糊涂的就装上了，想重新再梳理梳理，该如何卸载呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 ddffee — 2011-03-27 16:15
<NoIE> ttiy: 我没辙了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 昨天那个问题如果第一个数字是0能解决么?
<Bentutu> 我靠，网速提升，@ http://www.bentutu.com/2011/03/speed-up-your-internet-browsing-on-linux-with-a-dns-cache-server-and-fasterfirefox-addon/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 上网提速新干线！再彪一次！！！ at 笨兔兔
<Bentutu> 嗯
<Bentutu> 速度很快嘛~
<Bentutu> 爽哉~~~
<MaskRay> myke2: 完全不会。。
<rookies> Bentutu: 不能上
<Bentutu> 嗯
<Bentutu> 需要FQ呢
<Bentutu> 你是哪个网通呢？
<Bentutu> 有的地方解析需要时间。我刚换了DNS
<rookies> 联通
<Bentutu> 有的缓存还没有失效，还是指向就的DNS
<Bentutu> 所以有的可以登陆
<myke2> Bentutu: 不能提高网速的, 只能说dns解析速度
<Bentutu> 有不能登陆
<Bentutu> 对
<Bentutu> 一定程度上，相对的就是提升了浏览速度
<Bentutu> 只能提浏览速度，并不是网速~
<Bentutu> 我发现，还是这里人气活跃，so active
<Bentutu> 别的IRC频道里连话都不说一句
<rookies> Bentutu: 关键有水王，呵呵
<Bentutu> 呵呵
<Bentutu> 恩
<usr> 怎样停止/list命令呀
<happyaron> usr: 没法
<happyaron> usr: 退出程序
<usr> 额，
<myke2> happyaron: 是不是主要时间是在显示上, 程序内部已经得到了列表?
<happyaron> myke2: 可能是吧，我也不知道啊。
<happyaron> lifeng: 身在坡国？
 * adam8157 宅了一天...
<lifeng> happyaron: 嗯
 * NoIE 我的博客：http://noie.blogbus.com/logs/111907435.html ，
 * NoIE 中国代表团在《不扩散核武器条约》第八次审议大会第一主要委员会的发言。
 * NoIE 发布的时候竟然没有提示敏感词！真是奇迹。
 * NoIE 我还以为，和平、联合国、裁军之类的都是敏感词呢。
<^k^> NoIE:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<douglas> 什么啊?
<yilian> VLC播放器 如何 设置 记录上次的视频播放的进度？
<yilian> 为什么 日本人 说英雄、篮球之类直接说 英文单词呢？他们本土语言里没那些概念吗？
<aBiNg> 请教下 pthread_mutex_lock 的实际用处，应该很多人了解吧？
<ofan> aBiNg: 进程同步用的吧
<tenzu> 无聊了。。。
<tenzu> 算题算一天特么模型没搞对。。。
<lifeng> ofan: s/进/线/
<aBiNg> ofan: 对线程性能有影响么？
<ofan> aBiNg: 肯定有影响..
<aBiNg> 如何影响？
<aBiNg> 用与不用
<lifeng> tenzu: 工科偏理的学生常犯的错误
<ofan> aBiNg: 不用,执行顺序就无法控制
<tenzu> lifeng: 不是我的错，是程序傻
<aBiNg> ofan: 那用的位置呢？在线程内部，有讲究么？
<ofan> aBiNg: 如果这些线程执行的任务没有相关性,那就不用了
<aBiNg> ofan: 我有一个线程中运行一个 while(true){}，这个 lock 放到里面与外面有什么区别呢？
<ofan> aBiNg: 放到外面是啥意思..
<aBiNg> while 外面 ofan
<ninsun> 放到外面，不就永远无法解除锁了吗……
<myke2> 什么while(true)
<aBiNg> ninsun: 不是，一对 :D
<myke2> 不是for (;;)么
<aBiNg> myke2: 获取 frame，camera driver
<ofan> aBiNg: 哦..  就是线程不执行while外的代码?
<aBiNg> 本线程内 while 后的当然不执行啊 ofan
<ofan> aBiNg: 那就是一直锁定着,直到释放为止
<aBiNg> 通过 signal 去终止的，htc 这么干的，我模仿
<aBiNg> ofan: 那意思是放到外面好了？
<ninsun> signal...我感受到了Qt的风格……
<myke2> ofan: C喜欢for (;;)还是while(1)?
<edison0354>                                         [p-
<ofan> aBiNg: 没有好不好吧,看你具体想要实现什么
<aBiNg> ofan: 就想提高这个 thread 的执行效率。现在摄像头获取的 frame 不太稳定，有时平滑，有时有小裂缝...
<ninsun> 放到外面的话，其他线程就永远无法访问循环内部的数据了。这点要注意……
<aBiNg> ninsun: 为什么？
<ninsun> 锁住以后，只有循环结束了才会解锁……你那又是个无限循环……
<aBiNg> ninsun: 嗯，貌似明白些。:)
<aBiNg> 我目前是放在 while 内部的，通过 htc 库中可以查看到的位置
<ofan> aBiNg: 你在获取frame的过程上下加上mutex的lock和unlock就可以了
<ofan> myke2: 喜欢while(true)
<aBiNg> ofan: 嗯，现在是这么做的。但是效率好像不太稳定。可能不是 mutex 的原因了
<myke2> hymnusalae: 发现gmail掉线时间极端准时, 刚刚听到无线电的准点报时, 马上就好了
<aBiNg> 我再想想原因。谢谢啦。XD ofan ninsun
<hymnusalae> myke2, 哎……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 我表示必須要用代那個理呀 ……
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu VPS • 站长是否可以代理一些国内的VPS呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323003&p=2248154#p2248154 当前联通的访问美国服务器实在太慢了，但国内很少有ubuntu的VPS，所以不知道站长可以代理一些国内的服务器，来搭建ubuntu vps,谢谢站长了，最好是北京双线的，哈哈 统计信息: 发表于 由 joylisten — 2011-03-27 18:12
<myke2> 求archlinux用aria2下载的包管理
<alvin_rxg> myke2: powerpill
<myke2> alvin_rxg: powerpill目前已经被t了
<alvin_rxg> myke2: ?
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 官方drop
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<myke2> 还有其他的么
<Kandu> myke2: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improve_Pacman_Performance#Using_aria2
<Kandu> myke2: 這個可以吧
<myke2> Kandu: 看了一部分, 觉得设置Xref没什么用吧, 已经不支持多源多文件多线程
<myke2> Kandu: 目前XrefCommand = wget
<Kandu> myke2: 多源用不着的吧。我這裡 163 或 kernel.org 單源都是滿速的
<tenzu> powerpill真的没了。。。
<myke2> Kandu: 主要是多文件
<Kandu> myke2: 呃，你帶寬有多大？
<myke2> Kandu: 原来是512Kbps, 最近不知怎么好像更新了
<myke2> Kandu: 好像变成1Mbps了
<Kandu> myke2: 難道你的下載速度連 100KiB/s 都不到么
<Kandu> myke2: 我不知有其他什麼工具了
<myke2> Kandu: 超过的, 原来是50, 现在好像120了
<myke2> Kandu: 就过年这几天, 好像是全市提速, 我也搞不清楚
<Kandu> myke2: 我只是奇怪，既然已經滿速了，你即使多文件也不會提速吧
 * microcai 看完了 eathling 了
 * microcai earthling 
<Kandu> myke2: afk
<myke2> Kandu: 主要是aur上
 * microcai 好恐怖啊，动物太可怜了.....
<myke2> Kandu: bauerbill
<myke2> Kandu: bauerbill下载的时候, 有的时候会从什么sourceforge下载的
<myke2> Kandu: 如果单文件下载就慢了
<Kandu> myke2: 呃，又是一個俺沒聽說過的工具
<Kandu> myke2: aur 的話配置 makepkg.conf 吧
<myke2> Kandu: 不能多路的, 他那个脚本可以自动把所有要下的全部地址整理好给aria2
<Kandu> myke2: 好工具啊
<Kandu> myke2: 不過我用不着，我這兒 sf.net 也是滿速
<myke2> Kandu: 还有其他功能, 譬如递归编译某个软件的所有依赖, 等等
<Kandu> myke2: :) 聽起來很不錯
<microcai> myke2:  这不是 gentoo 的功能么？
<myke2> microcai: 没有 gentoo 强大
<myke2> microcai: 比如我还没发现类似USE变量的东西
<microcai> myke2:  呵呵
<quanru> 问下  装了n卡驱动  是不是要卸载intel-gpu-tools
<quanru> 刚才看flash就死机  或者自动重启
<microcai> 跳闸了 ...
<microcai> back
<happyaron> quanru: 不知道是啥问题，现在n卡和flash不兼容。。。
<roocies> 我的兼容性不错啊
<quanru> happyaron: 就更新内核后出现的问题  以前都没有问题的
<happyaron> 也可能是内核的问题，反正我这儿2.6.38内核是用不了flash，卡死。。。
<microcai> happyaron:  没这回事啊
<happyaron> microcai: 那是xorg？
<microcai> happyaron: 我就  .38 内核的。没事啊
<quanru> happyaron: 我的38可以，可是更新了35.28内核之后就不行了   为什么35.28的内核不能删除   不然就没有显卡驱动
<happyaron> 吃饭，会来说。
<happyaron> quanru: 我这里最新的内核和驱动
<quanru> 我刚才把intel-gpu-tools  卸载了       intel-gpu-tools 是干什么用的
<microcai> quanru:  我是最新的最新的 git 内核，最新的最新的 git 驱动
<microcai> qu
<quanru> happyaron: 怎么弄最新的驱动
<microcai> quanru: jb用
<quanru> microcai: 。。。。。。
<microcai>  quanru emeger
<microcai>  quanru emeger
<microcai>  quanru emege
<microcai>  quanru emerge
<quanru> microcai: 什么
<microcai> quanru:  emerge xorg-drivers
<quanru> microcai: 我再看看flash  看看会不会死机   大不了先不看flsh
<Baili> microcai: 这一副被gentoo折磨的憔悴的样子…………
<microcai> quanru: 你是 intel 显卡？
<microcai> Baili:  ... ...
<quanru> microcai: N卡
<microcai> quanru: 32 bit ?
<quanru> microcai: 看flash的时候 cpu好高
<microcai> quanru: ... ... 你是不是没 VDPAU ?
<quanru> microcai: 对
<microcai> quanru:  很正常。
<quanru> microcai: 是什么
<microcai> quanru:  flash 只有启动了 vdpau 了才会用硬件加速的
<microcai> quanru: 嘛系统？
<quanru> microcai: ubuntu  怎么启动vdpau
<microcai> quanru:  不知道。
<myke2> microcai: 硬件加速?
<microcai> quanru:  对 ubuntu 那种垃圾不理解。
<quanru> microcai: 。。。。。。。
<myke2> quanru: 什么加速
<hymnusalae> microcai, ……
<quanru> myke2: 我不知道  什么什么加速的
<quanru> 现在又没事了   难道是我卸载了intel-gpu-tools
<myke2> microcai: Firefox 4 的硬件加速是怎么回事
<hymnusalae> microcai, vdpau 只能用于 NVidia 的嗎？
<quanru> 开机这个错误有没遇到过：firmware bug powernow-k8: no compatible acpi _pss objects found
<microcai> hymnusalae:  不是
<binker> microcai,Ubuntu垃圾》》？
<hymnusalae> microcai, Intel 呢？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  貌似 S3 也有了 vdpau
<hymnusalae> microcai, 哦。
<microcai> quanru:  ... 去 BIOS 开启 C'n'Q
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我的 Intel 945GM 破卡論沒有了吧……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  米。 听说 vaapi 能用，不过我没开起来过。
<quanru> microcai: 什么？     c‘n‘Q？
<Baili> quanru: 凉又静……
<quanru> baili：怎么开啊   有这个 C'n'Q选项？
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃……
<Baili> quanru: 不知道= =
<microcai> Baili:  ... 脑子里全是 红警里航空母舰的 Close And Fire ......
<quanru> 主板BIOS中将“Power Management Setup”中的“AMD K8 Cool'n'Quiet control”设置为“Enabled”或“Auto”即可。
<quanru> 我去试试
<Baili> microcai: haha，you can not see me pew pew pew ......
<edison0354> hymnusalae: vdpau就是NV做的vaapi的一个前端
<microcai> Baili:  ?
<microcai> edison0354:  错
<edison0354> microcai: 自己去查wiki
<microcai> edison0354:  vdpau 是NV做的 CUDA 的前端/
<hymnusalae_> edison0354, 又在爭什麽呢？
<microcai> edison0354:  wiki 是民科 ......
<Baili> microcai: 盟军幻影坦克= =
<edison0354> microcai: 你玩红警呢？
<microcai> Baili:  苏联还有自爆卡车 ... <--- 不尊重士兵人权
 * microcai 好吧，应该是利比亚 ....
<quanru> 好神奇  可以咯
<microcai> edison0354: wine 了天天玩。
<edison0354> microcai: 囧
 * edison0354 男人的乳头到底干什么用的？
 * edison0354 1. 装饰品2. 变性后必备品3. 用来揪的4. 区分正反面5. 孩子他妈不在的时候哄孩子
<microcai> edison0354:  ... 用来玩的。
<ofan> edison0354: 问百度
<Baili> edison0354: 总不能让人搞基的时候互相揉肩膀吧= =
<edison0354> Baili: ……
<Baili> edison0354: 所以乳头还是很重要的233
<edison0354> Baili: lia阿姨长得不咋样啊
<edison0354> Baili: 还是elisa漂亮！
<Baili> edison0354: 嘿少年，不要把二次元投影到三次元啊
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你說的 LIA 是唱鳥之詩的 LIA？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那还有几个……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 哦，LIA長的一般，可Elisa那眼睛長年畫黑眼圈的也能叫漂亮？
<hymnusalae> 而且ELISA在ASL2010的表現實在是……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ==！我正好就喜欢画眼影的……
<Baili> hymnusalae: 有人就是萌黑眼圈的= =
<hymnusalae> Baili, 呃……
<edison0354> Baili: 额
<hymnusalae> 我表示喜歡 FictionJunction Wakana
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 说中文
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我不知道，她在梶浦的 FictionJunction 裏就叫這個名字，在 Kalafina 裏就叫 WAKANA
<hymnusalae> 我記得真名好像叫 大滝若菜
<hymnusalae> 测量员刚开始测量，指针就打到了表盘另一侧的尽头，测量员立即退出现场。这份汇报的原文是測定し始めて，すぐに針が振り切れたため，測定を中止して退避した。
<hymnusalae> 天呀，這個輻射要成什麽情況？
<Baili> hymnusalae: 淡定，当年毛子盖革表直接爆表的
<hymnusalae> Baili, ……
<hymnusalae> Baili, 車諾貝那個當然了……
<hymnusalae> Baili, 那是經典事件了，游戲都出了多少部了。
<happyaron> 有人愿意翻译unix haters handbook吗？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 还不封堆，都不知道想什么的
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 他們腦子也進海水了。
<happyaron> soiamso: 不冷却咋封堆啊。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 那個翻譯它做什麽？
<Baili> soiamso: 要等反应堆燃料稳定了才能封堆的
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 好玩啊。
<hymnusalae> happyaron, ……你翻嗎？
<soiamso> Baili: 唉，原来这样
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 開源項目應該注意搜索，避免重復工作： http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-2187318-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: ҪߴÖÐÎİ桶Unix-Haters Handbook¡·µÄÀ´ - Linuxϵͳ¹ÜÀí - ChinaUnix.net
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 那个翻译不全 :)
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 只有很小一部分
<happyaron> 我想做全的
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 有多長？
<happyaron> hymnusalae: http://www.simson.net/ref/ugh.pdf
 * microcai reboot to use new kernel
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 英文360页
<hymnusalae> happyaron, 你還是把你家 Gnome 翻譯完了再說吧……
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 不影响啦
<happyaron> hymnusalae: 如果没人合伙，我打算6月以后再看。
<hymnusalae> 我 dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/da0 已經9個小時了。
<quanru> 开机显示： softreset failed （device not ready ） 怎么解决
<hymnusalae> 還沒有完成……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你有意思吗……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不如用/dev/zero
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 加密的話明顯用 urandom 好吧。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, zero 就給人看出來了。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那是啥东西？
<soiamso> hymnusalae:  多少G ？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 整盤加密的話一般是 sector-to-sector 的，如果用 zero，人家就知道你哪到哪有數據了。
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 500G
<edison0354> happyaron: 那handbook是啥东西？
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • kubuntu能安装ubuntu中的软件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323010&p=2248261#p2248261 kde桌面和gnome除了操作界面不同外 其他方面有什么不同没？ 我想装kubuntu 又怕应用软件少 或者有人说性能下降 或变慢了 我纠结啊。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 czx235 — 2011-03-27 19:58
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 你写的方法有问题吧？
<hymnusalae> soiamso, USB盤
<happyaron> edison0354: 各种humor
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你沒有看過第1章嗎？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 很反諷的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 啥？
<soiamso> hymnusalae: 15M/s 500G 要多长时间?
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 差不多吧，我這目前速度 14M/s
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ofan: Baili: lemonhall: 坐等下周魔禁的最后五秒！！！！！
<hymnusalae> soiamso, 10.3個小時。
<ofan> 在看K-ON
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 干嘛不借个强力磁铁去？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<happyaron> edison0354: http://net.ytu.edu.cn/share/%D7%CA%C1%CF/Unix%CD%B4%BA%DE%D5%DF%CA%D6%B2%E1.htm
<edison0354> ofan: 强力黑K-ON！
<^k^> ⇪ title: UnixÍ´ºÃžÃ•ÃŸÃŠÃ–²á
<edison0354> ofan: 强力BS K-ON
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<hymnusalae> ofan, 我也是K-on黑的說……
<edison0354> ofan: 你被围攻了
<ofan> edison0354: hymnusalae 强力反BS...
<happyaron> edison0354: 这个是个部分翻译的
<edison0354> flh: 叔叔好！
<ofan> 买夜宵去..
<Guest83199> \nick zhang_
<Guest83199> 请问有人用lyx吗?
<hymnusalae> Guest83199, /nick zhang_ 吧……
<Guest83199> \nick zhang__
<edison0354> ofan: 我这里还半只鸡吃不完呢……
<hymnusalae> Guest83199, 杠子反了……
<edison0354> Guest83199: 斜杠打反了
<ofan> edison0354: 你留着明天吃吧...
<zhang_> 谢谢
<zhang_> 我说呢
<zhang_> 请问由人用lyx吗?
<edison0354> ofan: 吃死我了，别人帮我 吃了一个鸡翅，一个鸡腿，我还没吃完……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你那多大的雞？
<edison0354> happyaron: UNIX新手总是对UNIX对命令的命名表示惊讶。在DOS和Mac上受的教育不足以让他们体会
<edison0354> 到cp、rm、ls这类两字母命令的简洁和优美。
<edison0354> happyaron: MAC也是这样的啊
 * microcai grub 到 gnome-shell 出现完全可用，实测时间是 32s
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 紫燕那種的話我半小時也吃掉了呀……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 没多大，13.8大洋
<edison0354> microcai: 好快
<hymnusalae> microcai, 呃……這麽長時間……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
 * microcai 其中， X 启动前的时间是 12s, aka , 启动 gnome-shell 要 20s 
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 看到沒有……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  你的系统呢？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: http://www.ziyanfoods.com/ms_tscp.html
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这个？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 百味鸡？
<hymnusalae> microcai, KDM 完全可用大概 25s 左右吧，其中 KDM 2秒……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<zhang_> 请问有人适用过lyx吗?
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那個超小。
<microcai> hymnusalae:   ... 我启动到 gdm 的话， 15s, 其中 gdm 3s
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 看出来了
<edison0354> microcai: 是看kernel log的吗？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  慢的是之后 gnome-shell 的加载速度
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你那折騰少，我不和你比。
<microcai> edison0354:  卡表。
 * edison0354 我感觉我boot splash都好长时间才过去
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我折腾还少？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 你是dash?
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我這開機還要打個盤的解密密碼的說……
<microcai> edison0354:  kernel log 显示内核加载时间是 2s
<hymnusalae> edison0354, zsh
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 哦
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 俺还是bash，而且kernel是源里的，懒得编译了……
<vic_> 靠
<vic_> 掉线了
 * microcai 我的网络图标在启动系统后才开始 dhcp ... 然后我看 syslog .. networkmanager 在启动内核的第 32s 完成了网络的 dhcp. 那个时候基本我已经开始操作电脑了。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我在洗腦：http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/6YOHvQWofoc/
<happyaron> edison0354: 这书是1990年写的
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 那时候MAC还是9
<edison0354> happyaron: 我一直不知道MAC9以前是什么架构的系统
<hymnusalae> 問下 Mac OS 有8嗎？
<happyaron> hehe
<microcai> edison0354:   都是 systemd 的功劳啊！
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 那時候說是 Mac 還是用 Apple Pascal 寫的，不知道真的假的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 不知道
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 有
<microcai> edison0354:  mac9 和 mac9 以前的系统都是 .... DOS 一样的系统。内存保护都没有的，
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 1-9，然后OS X就是BSD的了
<microcai> edison0354:  mac8 以前的系统基本是用汇编写的吧
<happyaron> edison0354: 这书挺有意思，但是不知道怎么组织翻译才好。
<edison0354> microcai: 不知
<happyaron> 毕竟几百页呢。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<edison0354> happyaron: 出版公司的翻译量……
 * microcai 快快使用 systemd 吧！ 超级快速的系统启动体验 ......
<happyaron> edison0354: 业余项目可以慢慢翻啦
<happyaron> microcai: ylmf os使用了systemd，超卡系统使用体验
<microcai> happyaron:  ylmf 那是没卡在别的地方。
<pocoyo> microcai: 在这里谈雨淋麻风的, 要被tjjtds lol  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;-)
<edison0354> microcai: 啥东西？
<hymnusalae> ……
<happyaron> edison0354: 要参与不？
<hymnusalae> 水牛又來了……
<Baili> edison0354: 那个F14跳票了的新init程序。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 6级400出头……
<nihui> ylmf os使用了systemd，超卡系统使用体验
<edison0354> microcai: 哦，想起来了，是不是那个把启动脚本换掉以后的那个东西？
<nihui> f15 用了
<nihui> f15 用了 systemd
<microcai> happyaron:  赞一个
<microcai> edison0354:  不是
<microcai> edison0354:  把启动脚步用C替换的项目是 openrc
<microcai> edison0354:  所以 gentoo  默认启动就很快。但是 systemd 比 openrc 还快！
<edison0354> microcai: 额，不是说以前启动的时候都用rc脚本，然后安全性不好？启动起来第一个进程的uid都几千，然后换了个类似MAC的启动器？
<microcai> nihui:  安装不上啊！
<nihui> microcai: 我用 livecd 试过的
<microcai> edison0354:  我这里第一个桌面进程的 id 只有二百多
<edison0354> microcai: 应该就是我说的那个吧
<edison0354> microcai: 我记得很久以前看到的那个东西，不知道是不是就是systemd
<microcai> edison0354:  你说的哪个？
<edison0354> microcai: 不知道……
<edison0354> microcai: 说是启动机制好像类似MAC
<nihui> 为啥 ylmf 不用 kde .....
<microcai> edison0354:  快快抛弃 ubuntu 吧。 我已经看到 upstart 和 systemd 吵架了。 ubuntu 死也不会用 systemd 了
<edison0354> microcai: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/more-than-upstart-systemd.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 设计思路比Upstart更加超前的init系统--systemd — LinuxTOY
<edison0354> microcai: 额，就是这个了
<microcai> nihui:  因为不会编译。
<microcai> edison0354:  呵呵。
<edison0354> microcai: 所以是很久以前看到的了……
<microcai> edison0354:  我还打算给 X 打补丁，让X被systemd 启动，而不是 gdm
<edison0354> microcai: 你是fc？
<nihui> ylmf 的系统配置要求好假
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你折騰吧……
<microcai> edison0354:  X 和 gdm 可以同时启动 ......
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你蛋疼吧……
<nihui> 300 MHz x86，128MB
<microcai> hymnusalae:  ?
<edison0354> microcai: 我说你是不是fedora？
<microcai> hymnusalae:  干嘛？
<nihui> 这怎么可能！！
<edison0354> nihui: 不假啊，又不是瘟到死……
<happyaron> nihui: 人家是lfs自动化脚本
<hymnusalae> microcai, 啊？我什麽都不知道……
<microcai> edison0354:  ..... 世人都知道我是坚定的 gentoo 党
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<edison0354> microcai: cfy已经叛变了，恩！
<microcai> edison0354:  ???
<edison0354> happyaron: cfy是换大便了吧？
<nihui> happyaron: 这个配置不能开 X 吧
 * microcai edison0354:  gentoo 才是真正的用户数第一的发行版 ....
<nihui> happyaron: xfce 有些可能
<nihui> happyaron: 而且安装不上吧....
<Baili> nihui: 只要是单纯一个窗口管理器完全没有问题。。。。
<edison0354> nihui: 128m应该能带起来轻量级的
<nihui> edison0354: 我说安装不可能的
 * microcai 我曾经是个红旗党，用着红旗6 ... 和 KDE3 .... 后来我换了Fedora ，依然 KDE ... 后来我 gentoo 了，就 gnome 了
<edison0354> microcai: ……
 * nihui 256mb 安装的时候，generating locales 时候oom了
<edison0354> microcai: 坐等你叛变gentoo
<quanru> ata6: softreset failed (device not ready)
<quanru> 怎么解决啊
<Baili> microcai: 红旗。。。。光荣的无产阶级战士啊233
<microcai> edison0354:  我用了0.7年的红旗，0.8年的Fedora, 2年的gentoo .
<nihui> 我在 128mb 的机器上用过 kde4 .....
<edison0354> nihui: ……
<microcai> nihui:  你猛
<happyaron> edison0354 对
<happyaron> nihui: xfce没可能，awesome没问题
<microcai> edison0354:  ubuntu 我从来不用。太依赖网络了
<edison0354> microcai: 我只在128的机器上跑过XP
<happyaron> nihui: 用文本安装应该行吧
<nihui> 输入密码后花了 3 分钟看到壁纸出来
<edison0354> microcai: ？？？
<microcai> edison0354:   128M的机器我没见过。我的第一台电脑是  240M 内存的
<microcai>  nihui 你真能折腾
<Baili> 小学的Win95是无盘的，启动还要打命令连服务器。。。。。
<nihui> 我感觉 X server 越来越耗内存了
<microcai> Baili:  恩。
<microcai> Baili:   我就记得开机按个3 ... 两下回车就进 win95了
<nihui> 5年前的 X 比现在的 X 好很多
<tone> 那就装回去  还用五年前的吧
<microcai> nihui:  不可能。起码不能  VDPAU ......
<tone> 我五年前都不知道linu是什么呢
<microcai> Baili: 我读初中的时候，老师用着 XP , 我们用这无盘的 win95 ......
<nihui> 5年前的时候可以开很多程序，现在开几个就可能 oom
<microcai> nihui:  那是   gtk .. 变膨胀了
<nihui> gtk 膨胀，qt 膨胀....
 * microcai microcai 表示 10 年前的时候，还有 3D 游戏。 
 * microcai 现在还有笔记本玩不动3D 的 ......
<nihui> 有何办法精简下呢
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你在說我的電腦嗎？
<Baili> nihui: tty裸奔。。。。。
<hymnusalae> nihui, 人們需求的功能越來越多……你沒有辦法的。
<microcai> hymnusalae:  哈哈.... 言中？
<microcai> Baili:  tty 裸奔你就需要 cjktty 内核 ......
<hymnusalae> microcai, 我這個反正正在玩不了巫妖王之怒和 大災變
<hymnusalae> microcai, 你不要推銷那cjktty了……
<hymnusalae> microcai, 出口轉內銷的東西……
<microcai> hymnusalae:  我的笔记本玩不了 X-plane ........
<nihui> 功能越多，越膨胀
<nihui> 然后越慢
<Baili> 表示跑显卡危机压力不大= =
<nihui> 怎么都是这副德行。。。
<microcai> nihui:  话说， Linux 内核十年来性能一直稳中有升 .. 别的项目咋就不学学 Linux 内核呢？
<nihui> microcai: 恩，是啊
<edison0354> nihui: 马上wayland了
<microcai> nihui: 尤其是 gnome ... TNND 的居然拒绝在没有 3D 加速的系统里启动。
<edison0354> microcai: 有吗？GNOME-SHELL？
<nihui> gnome 混蛋得很呢...
<microcai> edison0354:  恩
 * nihui 看好 ubuntu 桌面环境
<edison0354> microcai: 恩，那个特效
<edison0354> nihui: 大部分人都不看好……
<microcai> edison0354:  没有3d加速会 fallback 到gnome2 .....
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<microcai> nihui:  unity 就是个废物。
<microcai> nihui:  用久了你就会觉得自己抽筋
<nihui> edison0354: microcai  我有说是 unity 么.....
 * nihui 说的是 ubuntu 桌面环境
<edison0354> nihui: 那你说啥？
<happyaron> nihui: 试用一下就知道gnome-shell真的不错
<edison0354> nihui: ？？？？
<edison0354> happyaron: 被MAC洗脑了以后无视一切了……
<edison0354> happyaron: 都是在模仿MAC……从无被超越
<gebjgd> happyaron, 卖ubuntu了又？
<Baili> 出门搞点吃的。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 刚刚GNOME-SHELL做的还可以了，然后教主放出mission control，秒杀一切……
<nihui> happyaron: 软件越来越臃肿，功能越来越复杂
<edison0354> Baili: 来帮我吃鸡吧……我吃不了了……
<Baili> edison0354: 太远……
<edison0354> Baili: 你哪里……
<edison0354> microcai: 对了，你多大？
<microcai> edison0354:  ..  和 happyaron 一样大。
<edison0354> microcai: 那一样……
<microcai> happyaron:  你用上 gnome3  了？
<Baili> edison0354: 郑州文化路97号
<edison0354> microcai: 有live的，他在编译，不知道编译出来没
<edison0354> Baili: ==！
<happyaron> edison0354: gnome-shell距离设计目标才完成一半
<happyaron> nihui: 没啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 那就正式了……
<happyaron> microcai: 偶尔试用啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 咦，gnome3.org的live升级了
<happyaron> edison0354: 设计目标还有gnome activity journal，但是没有被加入到3.0release
<happyaron> 最快要3.2
<edison0354> happyaron: 啥东西？
<happyaron> edison0354: 跟mission control有一拼吧。。。
<nihui> happyaron: 没见到过什么好的 deb 系 kde 系统
<edison0354> happyaron: 见过mission control了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 俺有机会装个10.7试用去～
<happyaron> nihui: 因为debian的kde maintainer没几个人
<happyaron> edison0354: 看了介绍
<edison0354> happyaron: 有视频啊
<nihui> happyaron: 连社区发行版都没见过....
<edison0354> happyaron: 你看那个新的Live没？
<happyaron> nihui: debian不做，谁能做
<edison0354> happyaron: 体积变大了……
<happyaron> nihui: 没有debian，canonical立刻的业务立刻崩盘
<happyaron> edison0354: 0.2.0比0.1.1好点，但是还是很垃圾
<edison0354> happyaron: 大便的用户定位是啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: 不崩溃了，但是没有字体
<happyaron> edison0354: the universal operating system
<edison0354> happyaron: 额，是类似rhel那种还是更接近UB这种？
<happyaron> edison0354: 与rhel更接近点，但也很不一样
<nihui> happyaron: 循环体系：  因为做不好，所以没有人用，所以没有人做贡献，所以做不好
<happyaron> 最大的缺点是每个版本支持期不够长。
<happyaron> nihui: +1
<happyaron> nihui: kde在发行版上一直都不给力啊
<edison0354> happyaron: suse默认是啥？
<happyaron> nihui: suse现在都开始推gnome了
<nihui> happyaron: 我现在看好 chakra 项目
<happyaron> edison0354: 桌面环境事关品味，所以不做推荐 :)
<happyaron> nihui: o
<edison0354> happyaron: 还是fedora，直接放两个在上面……你们随便挑……
<nihui> happyaron: 社区发行版就是便利
<happyaron> edison0354: 这个事情是opensuse先开始的，fedora学的
<happyaron> nihui: 它基于什么？
<nihui> happyaron: 应该是 arch
<happyaron> nihui: 你要做debian的kde的话，很快我就我可以sponsor了
<happyaron> 两个月内吧
<microcai> edison0354:  ?
<microcai> happyaron:  真的假的
<happyaron> microcai: 啥？
<edison0354> microcai: ？我说啥了？忘了……
<microcai> happyaron:  你被 sponser 还是你sponser 别人？
<microcai> edison0354: 算了
<microcai> happyaron:  能不能 sponsor 我啊
<happyaron> microcai: 你要package啥。。。
<happyaron> microcai: ibus找lidaobing
<microcai> happyaron:  .... ...
<microcai> happyaron:  ......
<happyaron> microcai: ?
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=246398
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<happyaron> 这个id很好啊。
<nihui> sudo apt-get [ 封禁 ]
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我表示，我玩塔防玩疯了
<microcai> ?
<microcai> 我还在？
<microcai> 还是短线了
<microcai> ？
<microcai> 怎么都没人发言了
<microcai> happyaron:  我报告的bug 果然不见了
<microcai> happyaron:  看来 bugzilla 挂了，数据库都丢了
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 为什么ARCH下rhythmbox的google的插件用不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=323020&p=2248350#p2248350 弄了很久了。。。 什么原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 karllv — 2011-03-27 20:51
<happyaron> microcai: 骂ibm去
<wowoto> airmon-ng 不复存在
<wowoto> faint
<microcai> happyaron:  ... ...
<majian> 大家晚上好呀
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我玩防御阵型
<Baili> edison0354: 玩钉子户大战拆迁队的表示压力不大233
<edison0354> Baili: ……
<edison0354> Baili: 花园塔防也好玩
 * microcai 有升级内核的么？ 大家为何要升级内核啊？！
 * microcai 我怎么发现我老升级内核，却没发现多少新东西啊
<edison0354> microcai: ……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 他是不是就是你说的那个巨能折腾的……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 嗯。
<tusooa> ls
 * lemonhall 他自己也知道升级内核是折腾啊？
 * lemonhall 38倒是比较期待，有个200行鸡血补丁。。。。
 * lemonhall 不搞内核开发的人。。。折腾内核是蛋疼
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没用，那200行对于普通用户基本没用吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有用的是那个原生支持Multi touch
<silent> ？
<silent> any body？
<nsdy> x-windows下终端里面的字体可真难看。。。。
<nsdy> 兄弟们用的什么字体？  copy的win下字体 还是使用的文泉译?
<microcai> pidgin 容易让 gnome-shell 崩溃？
<microcai> hymnusalae:   gnome-shell 有 mission-control 啊
<edison0354> microcai: 有毛
<hymnusalae> microcai, dunno
<edison0354> microcai: 自己个Google下啥是mission control
<edison0354> microcai: 身为一个果粉，我很桑心
<Baili> mission control搜出来肯尼迪航天中心了。。。
<edison0354> Baili: 加上lion重搜
<cfy> edison0354:
<edison0354> cfy: ？
<cfy> edison0354: 看，考研数学前言
<edison0354> cfy: 没回来还
<edison0354> cfy: 卓越买的
<cfy> edison0354: ...
<edison0354> cfy: 新版的gnome3.0的live快下来了
<edison0354> cfy: 俺还是抓紧时间收拾rhythmbox的翻译去吧……
<cfy> edison0354: 里面最后几句： 本书是一本极有价值的参考书。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> Kandu: 感觉apache东西多点。
<cfy> Kakurady: 比如auto index,nginx貌似无法制定编码
<cfy> Kakurady: 发错。。。
<cfy> Kandu: : 比如auto index,nginx貌似无法制定编码
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯？編碼？ auto index?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我需要用到这个。发现nginx不支持编码，然后中文就乱码了。
<cfy> Kandu: apache应该支持： http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_autoindex.html#indexoptions
<Kandu> cfy: nginx 支持的吧。我用過
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？
<Kandu> cfy: 關於編碼，就不清楚了
<cfy> http://wiki.nginx.org/HttpAutoindexModule
<cfy> 这里没写。。。
<cfy> Kandu: index是支持。我说编码
<edison0354> cfy: Kandu: DLNA/UPnP network devices,
<edison0354> 知道这是啥不？
<nsdy> empathy登录gtalk后如何设置邮件提醒？ 类似pidgin那样的邮件提醒功能
<Kandu> cfy: 唔，不知道了
<microcai> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-commander/
<^k^> ⇪ title: gnome-commander - Light and fast file manager for GNOME
<microcai> 居然有这个啦，nautilus 快死了
<edison0354> cfy: Kandu: 知道不？都不用rhythmbox的吗？
<Kandu> edison0354: rhythmbox 是啥？
<edison0354> Kandu: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 出来～
<cfy> edison0354: moc player
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: Adds support for playing media from and sending media to DLNA/UPnP network devices, and enables Rhythmbox to be controlled by a DLNA/UPnP ControlPoint
<edison0354> cfy: 翻译吧
<cfy> Kandu: audio player
<edison0354> cfy: 添加播放 DLNA/UPnP 设备中的媒体及将媒体发送至其中的支持，并可以通过 DLNA/UPnP 控制点控制 Rhythmbox
<edison0354> cfy: 这是我的
<cfy> edison0354: 估计啥高级恭喜
<cfy> 东西
<microcai> Gnome 有 RH、Novell 等赞助，开发者一般用很大的屏幕，很快的机器
<microcai> 难怪啊！难怪啊！难怪啊！难怪啊！难怪啊！难怪啊！难怪啊！难怪啊！
<cfy> 。，。。
 * edison0354 出来个用rhythmbox或banshee的！！！！
<edison0354> cfy: Kandu: Context Pane翻译成内容窗格好还是关联窗格好？
<pocoyo> cfy: 你用的emacs是哪个版本？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 举手。
<edison0354> pocoyo: Context Pane翻译成内容窗格好还是关联窗格好？
<cfy> pocoyo: 23.2.1
<edison0354> pocoyo: Adds support for playing media from and sending media to DLNA/UPnP network devices, and enables Rhythmbox to be controlled by a DLNA/UPnP ControlPoint，翻译这句话
<cfy> edison0354: 不知道。
<Kandu> cfy:     location "/Усяляка бяка" {
<Kandu>       charset         utf-8;
<Kandu>       root   /home/html;
<Kandu>       autoindex  on;
<Kandu> cfy: 最後還有個 }  /me祈禱不要 +q
<cfy> Kandu: 我试试
<edison0354> pocoyo: 提点建议撒～
<pocoyo> edison0354: 咦荷 我记得原来我有这个的。 怎么现在没有了？
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么找到的？
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<pocoyo> edison0354: Rhythmbox 0.12.8 我用的这个。
<Kandu> cfy: 真的有用？
<pocoyo> cfy: 23.3都出了。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我翻的是0.13.3，都差不多撒，建议下翻译～
<nsdy> debian squeeze源里面没有codeblocks..............
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似没用。源代码里没有体现出utf-8
<pocoyo> edison0354: 哦 原来在插件里啊。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我本菜鸟。。。。而且，我准备5月升级
<Kandu> cfy: 我去試試
<cfy> Kandu: 可以
<pocoyo> cfy: 为嘛等到5月？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 额
<pocoyo> edison0354: 属性面板？
<cfy> Kandu: 可以的。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<cfy> Kandu: 是不是在head里写了utf-8呢？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那里面是有各种关联信息的，比如艺人的其他音乐一类的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 背景栏？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 就内容窗格或关联窗格我就觉得不错
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那俩软件分别用一种翻译……
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我现在统一起来
<edison0354> pocoyo: read more和read less咋翻译……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 细节栏？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 额，也还可以
<edison0354> 到底用哪个呢？纠结死我吧……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 详情见 ？  简明教程？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒用
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥我这里有用呢？
<cfy> Kandu: This module adds the text encoding to the "Content-Type indicated" response-header.
<edison0354> pocoyo: 不是，应该是context这个plugin里面的东西，看了源码了
<cfy> Kandu: charset的，不过我昨天貌似也这样试过，没效果。现在到行了。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 更多信息，更少信息的意思应该是
<tenzu> yo~~
<pocoyo> edison0354: 问 tenzu
<tenzu> 啥？
<edison0354> tenzu: Adds support for playing media from and sending media to DLNA/UPnP network devices, and enables Rhythmbox to be controlled by a DLNA/UPnP ControlPoint
<edison0354> tenzu: 翻译
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有看到啊
<nsdy> 。。。各位兄弟 linux下c++ IDE工具那些比较好 有比codeblocks好用的吗
<edison0354> pocoyo: 更多信息，较少信息～
<cfy> Kandu: 我试试
<pocoyo> edison0354: 没听过较少信息。。
<tenzu> edison0354: 先给我找个小巧的music player
<edison0354> pocoyo: 额，那咋说捏？
<edison0354> tenzu: audacious
<hymnusalae> nsdy, Eclipse 有專門的C環境吧？
<microcai> nsdy:  比  cb 好用的一抓一大把
<touparx> tenzu< mocp,mpd
<edison0354> tenzu: mac用vox，win据说foobar挺轻量
<tenzu> edison0354: 添加了从DLNA/UPnP网络设备播放或发送媒体文件的功能，并使Rhythmbox可以通过DLNA/UPnP控制点来控制
<nsdy> hymnusalae: eclipse太臃肿了 反应也太慢了...
<microcai> nsdy:  cb 是我见过的最垃圾的IDE .. 居然敢说自己是 IDE
<cfy> Kandu: content-type: text/html; charset=utf-8
<tenzu> touparx: 我想要个有GUI的
<nsdy> microcai: 兄弟给推荐个
<cfy> Kandu: content-type: text/html
<hymnusalae> nsdy, 我知道的就 KDevelop Anjuta 和 Eclipse
<tenzu> edison0354: audicious多大？
<Kandu> cfy: 我這裡沒的
<cfy> Kandu: 有变化的。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 好奇你怎么看的？
<Kandu> cfy: page sourse | page info
<cfy> Kandu: perl -e 'use LWP::UserAgent;my $ua = LWP::UserAgent->new; my $response = $ua->get("http://192.168.2.3/music/");use YAML;print Dump \$response;'
<tenzu> edison0354: 翻译的入眼么？
<edison0354> tenzu: 意思有点不对了貌似
<cfy> Kandu: 我这样看的。你这样会不会是缓存搞的鬼？
<edison0354> tenzu: 添加播放 DLNA/UPnP 网络设备中的媒体及将媒体发送至其中的支持，并启用通过 DLNA/UPnP 控制点控制 Rhythmbox
<edison0354> tenzu: 屁点大
<nsdy> hymnusalae: 这三个我现在再用anjuta..... 唉 不安装codeblock了。。。 居然一大堆包.....
<tenzu> edison0354: 哪里意思不对了？
<myke2> linux下如何看日历
<edison0354> tenzu: 这个应该是设置项，你用了“了”，感觉是结果了……
<pocoyo> tenzu: wbar你都知道。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 而且那个发送媒体的方向性好像有点问题
<Kandu> cfy: 啊，有變化了
<tenzu> pocoyo: 废话，装过
<nsdy> xchat如何设置行间距？？？ 一行一行的都挨在一起了
<cfy> Kandu: curl -w '%{content_type}' http://192.168.2.3/music/
<Kandu> cfy: 我設置了 gbk 和 utf-8.執行的結果如預期
<cfy> Kandu: 看最后易行。
<cfy> Kandu: 看最后一行
<edison0354> pocoyo: 开着rhythmbox吧，看看daap这个plugin是在干啥？
<tenzu> edison0354: 一个是从DLNA播放，另一个是向DLNA传送
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我想找一个带系统菜单面板的 放到左边 代替 gnome panel
<cfy> Kandu: 不过，你知道怎么让curl 只显示 content_type么？
<tenzu> edison0354: from and sending
<tenzu> pocoyo: tint2不入眼？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 在局域网中共享音乐及播放共享的音乐
<tenzu> pocoyo: wbar也凑合
<pocoyo> edison0354: 这个不是有翻译吗。。
<edison0354> tenzu: 恩，你那个“从DLNA/UPnP网络设备播放或发送媒体文件”意思有点不清楚感觉
<tenzu> pocoyo: tint2东西多点
<cfy> Kandu: curl -w '%{content_type}' http://192.168.2.3/music/ -o /dev/null -s
<Kandu> cfy: 最後一行只是 </htm>
<pocoyo>  tenzu: 不会用 tint2啊。 我靠。他没有系统菜单啊。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 有，但是很多机器翻，而且rhythmbox和banshee的名词不统一
<tenzu> edison0354: 从DLNA/UPnP网络设备播放媒体文件或向DLNA/UPnP网络设备发送媒体文件
<tenzu> edison0354: 非得说全了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 不是啊。我说用curl看，我最先给你的curl的cli,是在最后显示content_type
<cfy> Kandu: 试试，我最新给你的curl
<edison0354> tenzu: 说明白点吧……毕竟是在翻译……而且是GNOME默认的music player……
<drovencrazy> mount iso文件的时候要求制定文件系统类型怎么版
<tenzu> pocoyo: tint2上面右击就有了啊
<pocoyo> edison0354: 不就是 "DAAP 音乐共享"
<tenzu> edison0354: 从DLNA/UPnP网络设备播放或向其发送媒体文件
<edison0354> pocoyo: 哦
<tenzu> edison0354: 够精简，意思还不乱
<pocoyo> tenzu: 没有啊
<Kandu> cfy: 聽不懂
<tenzu> pocoyo: 哦了，我想错了，那是openbox菜单。。。
<edison0354> pocoyo: remote有的是远程主机，有的是遥控器，我看下语境……我没开rhythmbox主要是……
<tenzu> pocoyo: 哥，你换openbox吧
<cfy> Kandu: 试试这个 curl -I http://192.168.2.3/music/
<pocoyo> tenzu: .... 日了 其实我还是蛮喜欢 tint2的。 看着精致
<edison0354> tenzu: 恩！
<pocoyo> edison0354: 主要是啥？
<tenzu> pocoyo: 早换早舒心
<tenzu> pocoyo: 有tray，有time\data啥的，还能自己改界面
<pocoyo> tenzu: 就差个 系统菜单栏。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 我没开着软件，看了源码，这段<b>Add Remote</b>是那个插件里的，就让你看看那个插件是干啥的……确定是哪个翻译……
<if_else> 各位，mysql-workbench 里面的 1-n 关系有两种，(Non)- Identify relationship 有什么区分，谢谢
<tenzu> pocoyo: global menu啥的？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这个不是我需要的。 我要放左左边  虽然屏小 但是还算是宽屏的。
<pocoyo> tenzu: wbar也不是很好用 不好朽。
<tenzu> pocoyo: wbar有点残废
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你开开试试 也不费事啊。
<myke2> openbox?
<pocoyo> tenzu: 有点像cario dock?
<tenzu> pocoyo: 对
<Kandu> cfy: Content-Type: text/html
<Kandu> cfy: 完了
<edison0354> pocoyo: 在瘟到死下……我Linux下用poeditor无限崩溃……其他的用不习惯……
<Kandu> cfy: 沒有編碼信息
<pocoyo> edison0354: 那你现在用的啥?
<pocoyo> poeditor?
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么会没有呢？
<edison0354> pocoyo: poedit，错了，没or
<pocoyo> tenzu: 类似 untily 什么的 就是放到左边的。
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道呢
<NoIE> 问一个小问题：我编了一个小游戏，游戏一开始，要从十个人物中选取四个。
<cfy> Kandu: 帮我顶下 XD http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/8174/display-http-header-using-curl
<NoIE> 这段程序，我使用了差不多30行程序、四个数组，
<edison0354> tenzu: Please choose another，咋翻好听？
<edison0354> tenzu: 用户名被占用的时候
<NoIE> edison0354: 请选择其它的？
<tenzu> edison0354: 请另选一个XX
<pocoyo> edison0354: less read 居然被翻译成 少读。
<cfy> edison0354: 选个别的
<edison0354> NoIE: 难听……
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 重复了。。。。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 所以我在改……
<NoIE> edison0354: 可选它否？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那些都是机器翻
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<xnccm> 哥们求救啊
 * edison0354 The shared music name '%s' is already taken. Please choose another.
 * edison0354 共享音乐名“%s”已被占用。请另选一个。
<xnccm> 谁能帮我组个avr开发环境啊
<edison0354> 你们看着咋改改好听吧
<NoIE> 用30行左右写一个选择人物的界面，我用的代码多吗？
<caleb-> NoIE: 这没法判断好呗
<ofan>  NoIE 多了
<NoIE> ofan: 哦。。。
<Pwnna> 应该用1行。
<ofan> NoIE: 一行搞定...
<ofan> Pwnna: 握手..
<NoIE> ofan: Pwnna: 不信。
<Pwnna> highfive.
<Pwnna> NoIE: 什么样的游戏
<Pwnna> NoIE: 文字/图形？
<NoIE> Pwnna: 大富翁。
<Pwnna> 3D...
<NoIE> Pwnna: 图形、3D。
<Pwnna> 哦
<Pwnna> 什么语言？哪一个framework?
<tenzu> edison0354: 为毛单引号变成了双引号？
<pocoyo> edison0354: 该共享名称已被占用呗 还能有啥？
<NoIE> Pwnna: python+Panad3D.
<Kandu> cfy: 我的意思是，用 Perl那個，顯示出的編碼信息都是正確的。我寫 gbk 就是 gbk 是 utf-8 就是utf-8
<Pwnna> haha
<edison0354> tenzu: 翻译的习惯
<Kandu> cfy: curl 的，就沒顯示了
<nsdy> 用xchat登录irc的兄弟 请问如何设置xchat内显示消息字体行间距？
<edison0354> tenzu: 都这么做的
<Pwnna> 一直想学那个东西。
<pocoyo> edison0354: 这机器翻译的挺好的。
<tenzu> edison0354: 我以前用的''。。。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那是我改过的！
<tenzu> edison0354: 看来我祸害了不少po
 * tenzu 往生的po files，小生喝茶谢罪了
<edison0354> tenzu: 也可以去掉，但是不用英文的引号，某些特殊情况下用英文引号，比如语法上的
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我说呢。 非带个%s 干啥 又叫别人看不懂。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那是C的语法……
<tenzu> edison0354: 茸茸教你的？
<edison0354> tenzu: 有个PDF，慢慢看……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 你这是翻译 又没让写C语法。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 保留上面的东西啊
<Pwnna> NoIE: 没意思。写自己的framework去
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我觉着该去的应该舍去 只要让俺们这些个非程序员看懂才是硬道理。
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那些东西到时候会被替换成各种东西啊
<edison0354> pocoyo: 比如“%s”的音乐库，到时候就是“疼猪”的音乐库
<pocoyo> edison0354: 我靠。 居然这么智能啊。
<edison0354> pocoyo: ……
<pocoyo> edison0354: 好例子 我懂了。
<tenzu> edison0354: 自己看多浪费时间，茸茸给我一个20秒的tutorial基本能开工了
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> %s是string？
<edison0354> tenzu: 恩
<tenzu> %d是啥？
<tenzu> %Y
<tenzu> %M
<NoIE> Pwnna: 吾生也有涯，而framework无涯，以有涯随无涯，殆已。
<edison0354> tenzu: 俺c也基本不会，%d是整数吧
<Baili> tenzu: 年月日？
 * edison0354 FM Radio   FM电台还调频电台？
<tenzu> Baili: 大姨妈，笨
<edison0354> Baili: 那是另一套东西了，C里也许还有
<edison0354> Baili: date --help
<gDD> 16:9就是个悲剧！
<NoIE> gDD: +1
<Baili> edison0354: FM电台吧，调频电台一般人一下子还反应不过来
<tenzu> man date王道
<Baili> 9：16就好了
<edison0354> Baili: 还有man strftime
<edison0354> Baili: 恩
<hymnusalae> Baili, 9:16……
 * gDD 正在考虑把Terminus font的14x28删减成14x24
<edison0354> Baili: 用FM 调频电台会不会语义重复捏？
<hymnusalae> gDD, 那不如再 12:24 了，能再小一些。
<gDD> 貌似没有矮版的DejaVu Sans Mono
<Pwnna> NoIE: 正在写文本引擎
 * edison0354 保护视力
<gDD> hymnusalae: 视力不好，显示器dpi太高
<hymnusalae> gDD, ……
<NoIE> Pwnna: 那是虾米？
<Baili> edison0354: FM就是调频啊，FM调频肯定语义重复啊
<gDD> hymnusalae: 看不到你的字符。。。
<edison0354> Baili: 我也觉得……
<hymnusalae> gDD, 話說 DejaVu 小字體的時候本來就很矮。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 那是省略號。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 話說你們不要用那些奇怪的IRC客戶端了，中文省略號都看不了，一個個都說是什麽 \205 什麽的。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 我把DejaVu设成11外加144的dpi，所以很大了字体
<Pwnna> NoIE: ？？
<hymnusalae> gDD, 呃……144dpi……我 106 都不想開……
<NoIE> Pwnna: 什么是文本引擎？
<gDD> hymnusalae: 字体设置问题，昨天没换字体还是可以的
<Pwnna> NoIE: 文本游戏framework
<hymnusalae> gDD, 隨便你折騰吧。DejaVu 的小字體我覺得已經很醜了。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 分辨率太高了，10寸里塞了个1280x720
<NoIE> Pwnna: 就是谢尔顿玩的那个？
<hymnusalae> gDD, 10寸？
<gDD> hymnusalae: 是的
<hymnusalae> Pwnna, 你要寫跑團的那種游戲
<hymnusalae> gDD, 呃，行吧。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 祝視力健康。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 不行啊，眼睛算是废掉了，祝科技进步实际点
<myke2> hymnusalae: 怎样设置视力好? 我记得说点阵字体对视力好?
<hymnusalae> myke2, 你怎麽習慣就怎麽看。我用黑體加Anti-Alias的，很多人不習慣，但我還好。
<Pwnna> 挺麻烦的
<hymnusalae> myke2, 有些人看aa後的字看多了散光。我散光50度後再沒有事了。
<Pwnna> 所有的module都是一个plugin
<hymnusalae> myke2, 但是黑體確實比宋體好，這不是看紙質書。
<edison0354> pocoyo: IM Status
 * tenzu says good night to everybody
<Baili> edison0354: IM状态？
<edison0354> pocoyo: 那个改IM状态的插件那里的，咋翻译……
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 出来下
<pocoyo> edison0354: yes IM 状态。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 聊天狀態。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 砸了？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 國內人一般不懂 IM 是什麽。
<edison0354> IM Status，咋翻译？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 你懂的。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 说不好
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 聊天软件状态
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这是rhythmbox，只有Linux用
<Pwnna> ...
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有人說 Linux 人都知道 IM 叫即時通信。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 果然经验丰富……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: ？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這個確實比較不常用的縮寫了。國內都叫聊天軟件。
<myke2> hymnusalae: 我只有微米黑
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我和阿荣都不知道该咋翻了……
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那個湊合吧，我有方正黑體。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 話說 happyaron 不在嗎？
<myke2> hymnusalae: 不喜欢折腾字体
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 在
<hymnusalae> myke2, 那不用折騰。喜歡什麽用什麽。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: Listening to music...捏？原来是正在欣赏音乐
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 正在欣赏，活在正在欣赏音乐
<wzssyqa> 或者
<wzssyqa> !活在
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 那我不改了
<hymnusalae> 就在聽歌呢不就行了……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯
<hymnusalae> 就“在聽歌呢”不就行了……
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<Baili> 说明文用口语真的没问题么。。。。。。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 当你看到某人的状态被rhythmbox该成了这个……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 我在吐槽，你懂的。
<wzssyqa> hymnusalae: 听歌ing...最好了
<hymnusalae> Baili, ^
<edison0354> wzssyqa: ……
<hymnusalae> wzssyqa, 對對，這個最好。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 对了
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 聽歌ing！
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不能这么翻译啊
<edison0354> wzssyqa: poedit不能自动加文件头吗？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 就這麽翻譯啊！
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 这个是开玩笑的
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 貌似不能
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 只自动改latest translator
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 哦
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，自己看看文件头嘛
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 那天的power management那个就没改，你说了我才发现的
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 后来发现全没改……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，呵呵
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 没事，反正以后还要更新，以后把这个包下来就好了嘛
<myke2> MaskRay: 似乎真的不容易
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 那个还有好多错误啊，新手哈，见谅哈～
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，呵呵，大家都菜过，也将一直菜下去
<edison0354> wzssyqa: poedit的这个字段对齐的可靠不？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 就是一段话，中英文不一样长，手动换行的时候
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 没明白
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额
<wzssyqa> 什么是字段对齐
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 某些时候翻译了以后不是中英文不一样长嘛
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 然后要手动分下行，防止翻译后的东西超过界面
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 嗯，中文要短一些的嘛
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩，poedit的显示效果和最终的效果一样不？
<wzssyqa> 别超过英文的就行了
<wzssyqa> 当然一样了，都是那么几个字能有什么不一样
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我怕中英文字体大小不一样……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 那你就保守一点嘛
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 反正汉语全显示出来肯定比较短的
<edison0354> wzssyqa:      * An adaptive music recommendation system based on iRATE to help listeners discover new artists based on their tastes\n
<edison0354>        and on other criteria such as their location.
<edison0354> wzssyqa: taste，喜好？偏好？口味？
<caleb-> edison0354: 别人用的字体也不会和你一样啊
<edison0354> caleb-: 软件界面，只要我的中英文一致就行了
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 我会翻译成喜好，我觉得其他也行
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我觉得那个口味太恶心了……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不是重口味就好
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 囧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你用的中文版rhythmbox爽吗？我怎么感觉好多都是机器翻译？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不是机器翻译。。。
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 用着还行
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 感觉很多翻译都很诡异啊
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 翻译的适合感觉很生硬，用着的时候就没有感觉了
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 寬度不放心的話換非等寬的字體。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 就像刚刚那个tatse翻成口味，必然是机器翻，还有一些是直接不通顺的句子
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 沒有覺得，口味很正常。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<caleb-> 口味挺正常的啊
<hymnusalae> 一般看人家聽音樂如果風格不太一致，都會說人家“你品味夠特別的呵”
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ^
<edison0354> caleb-: 额，都这么觉得啊
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 那是品味，不是口味……
<caleb-> 口味不一样嘛
<hymnusalae> 打錯了，是口味
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ^
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍯ 
<edison0354> wzssyqa: Loading lyrics for %s by %s，翻成正在加载 %2$s 的 %1$s 的歌词，这个是py format的，参数位置表达报错，应该怎么弄？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 基于iRATE的智能音樂推薦系統會按用戶喜好和諸如地理位置的其它標准搜索更多藝術家。
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 似乎這裏還是用喜好。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 恩，你这个比我的好
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 你这个翻译就错了嘛
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 应该有注释的，看注释
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 无注释
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 额
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 去安裝一個 rhythmbox 去。
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 对了，我Linux下用poedit只要保存就会停止响应……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 什么系统？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: UB，源里的poedit
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 哪个版本？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 所以我一直很纠结的在瘟到死翻译……
<wzssyqa> 10.10？
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额，默认版本
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 恩
 * edison0354 马上熄灯了
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 命令行运行，看看
<wzssyqa> 报bug
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 哦，一会儿停电了俺试试……
<edison0354> wzssyqa: Loading lyrics for %s by %s这个应该怎么翻呢？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 不知道
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你意思是我意思就翻错了？
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 对
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 感觉这个应该是从什么服务器上下载的意思
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 是context里面的lyrics tab里的东西
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 你用rhythmbox看下撒～
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我停电没机会了……
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 也可能我错了，你先翻译着吧
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 我打fuzzy了
<wzssyqa> 可以
<hymnusalae> edison0354, FS#21618 : [rhythmbox] Lyrics do not show in Context Panel.
<hymnusalae> However, if you select the Lyrics button (in context view pane), it simply says: "Loading lyrics for The Noose by A Perfect Circle
<hymnusalae> edison0354, 這是 Arch 一個帖子的部分內容。
<edison0354> hymnusalae: ……
<hymnusalae> edison0354, ?
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 这是by谁？
<edison0354> hymnusalae: 俺马上断电了，明天继续……
<hymnusalae> A Perfect Circle is an American rock supergroup
<gDD> edison0354: 断电了用网线不能上网吗？
<hymnusalae> edison0354, by後面好像確實是歌手。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 他不一定是本子吧。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 没想到，我们这都是本子。。。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 我這是有用台式的。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 而且用本子的話沒有光工作也很難受，這不是打游戲那麽投入。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 我这里已经断网+断电了，但是我用技术手段突破了。。。
 * gDD 大笑三声。。。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 真牛叉。
<gDD> 其实也很简单，就是VPN的53端口。。。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 我現在好無聊……
<hymnusalae> gDD, 有什麽好玩的沒有？
<gDD> hymnusalae: OpenWRT路由器
<gDD> hymnusalae: 这个很好玩
<hymnusalae> ……
<hymnusalae> gDD, 我沒有那麽高端。
<hymnusalae> gDD, 有點正常人玩的東西嗎？
<gDD> hymnusalae: 更好玩的是买个低端路由然后焊一个USB口上去
<gDD> hymnusalae: 我很想这样搞搞，没技术
<gDD> hymnusalae: ProjectEuler挺好的
<hymnusalae> gDD, 嗯，我現在就在做。
<gDD> 高端的直接带USB的又太贵
<gDD> hymnusalae: 我这星期才开始做，做了14题了
<hymnusalae> gDD, 用什麽做的？
<gDD> hymnusalae: C
<gDD> 其他语言一个都不会
<hymnusalae> gDD, 不一定要語言了，比如說用計算器做。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 不爽，我喜欢用C做
<hymnusalae> gDD, 也可以用算籌呀。
<gDD> hymnusalae: 没听说过这个词：zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hant/算筹
<hymnusalae> gDD, 好吧，你也可以用筷子算。
<gDD> gdd-suspend
<metbsd> 什么样的电脑配置可以看蓝光碟片呢
<Loongjiang> metbsd: 蓝光光驱吧
<metbsd> 有光驱就行了吗，不是说电脑硬件要够吗
<Loongjiang> metbsd: 就是说要支持蓝光的光驱啊
 * microcai 谁用过 raid硬盘盒 
 * Loongjiang away
<metbsd> 我的电脑是CELERON M 410，能放蓝光吗
<Loongjiang> Loongjiang: 当然不行
<microcai> metbsd:  有 vdpau 的话， i386 都能放蓝光
<metbsd> 那要怎么样的电脑才行啊
<metbsd> 甚么是vdpau啊
<metbsd> 我是用windows，该用甚么软件和硬件呢
<Loongjiang> microcai: 恩有道理
<microcai> metbsd:  请去 #windows
<Loongjiang> microcai: 问题不在电脑,而在光驱
<microcai> Loongjiang:  都说是蓝光了，自然是蓝光的光驱
<metbsd> 不是说电脑需要1080p硬解压吗
<Loongjiang> microcai: 哦
<metbsd> 看来是问错地方了，你们都不懂，蓝光光驱是肯定要的了，但是还需要硬解压和破解的，也谢谢了啊
<Loongjiang> metbsd: 没整过,不敢乱说
<rovecat> 什么样的电脑配置可以看蓝光碟片呢
<rovecat> - - 好奇怪的问题……
 * microcai 谁用过 NAS /
<metbsd> 我意思哪些笔记本支持1080p硬解压
<microcai> metbsd:  用 nvidia 的卡的都支持
<casio1374633> 想写个脚本,每隔2小时弹出一个gtk的窗口,上面写着"请休息眼睛,做眼保健操".然后点击确定关闭
<casio1374633> 能做到吗?
<casio1374633> 还是说必须要gtk编程才行?
<microcai> casio1374633:  ...   notify-send
<casio1374633> 他这个是弹出gtk窗口还是说在标题栏弹出气泡啊?
<casio1374633> 弹出气泡的不要
<casio1374633> 最好还是弹出窗口还发出beep的
<microcai> casio1374633:  ... 无聊
<casio1374633> ....
<Baili> casio1374633: workrave我刚刚弄下来干这个的软件。。。。
<casio1374633> 呵呵..谢谢 啊
<alvin_rxg> casio1374633: gxmessge?
<casio1374633> 反正只要定时弹出窗口显示蚊子就行了
<casio1374633> 什么软件没要求
<alvin_rxg> while(sleep 2*60*60); do notify-send "EYE"; done
<casio1374633> 刚说了,气泡的不要
<casio1374633> 最好是弹出窗口加beep的
<alvin_rxg> while(sleep 2*60*60); do gxmessage "EYE"; done
<casio1374633> 果然好用!!
<casio1374633> 谢谢各位了
<alvin_rxg> ..................
<alvin_rxg> notify-send 和 gxmessage 和 xmessage 没区别吧……
<casio1374633> notify-send不是弹出气泡的那种吗.我是要弹出窗口的
<zhu> 哇，人这么少
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<zhu> 怎么没什么人说话呢
<hymnusalae> zhu, 哥，1点了。当然了。
<zhu> 噢，原来如此，你还没睡啊，不要熬夜啊，对身体不好
<rovecat> -。-
<zhu> 想买一部htc g3手机，有没有知道行情的兄弟
<hymnusalae> zhu, 謝謝關心。
<zhu> 呵呵，不客气。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, no
<alvin_rxg> no?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 老说jo没意思
<alvin_rxg> .........
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才装了rednotebook玩了一下
<alvin_rxg> 那是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, linuxeden上推荐的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aur里有
<alvin_rxg> 干吗的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 程序员日记本
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干吗呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老流氓
 * knownbad @@~
<knownbad> 跑的这么快？
<knownbad> 好吧，去麦当劳看美眉去。
<^k^>  06:03
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-19
<kingbo> 早
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/177741.htm
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y DARPA希望创造没有密码的世界_系统安全_cnBeta.COM
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/03/16/single-ion-clock-more-precise-than-atomic-models/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 科学家发明了比原子钟准确约 100 倍的单离子钟，140 亿年后才需要再校正
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/03/18/cyanogenmod-disables-root-access-by-default/
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y CyanogenMod 宣布将不再默认提供 root 权限，用户如要使用则需自行开启
<CyrusYzGTt> http://winsystem.ctocio.com.cn/200/12292200.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: 手术机器人“乌鸦”采用Linux系统 支持源码开发_WinSystem子站_IT专家网
<Guest77234> HI
<^k^> Guest77234, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://security.ctocio.com.cn/402/12292402.shtml
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ARP协议的安全问题和安全威胁_安全子站_IT专家网
<doa> 有谁知道c-semantics这个工具？
<^k^> 新 华南校区 • 东华理工软件学院有人否？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367800 Code: 支持，必须支持啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 wal8023 — 2012-03-19 9:26
<samul> 求下载youtube视频方法
<yandong> 有谁知道c-smantics这个工具么？
<yandong> 我只知道在linux下浏览，一般在/tmp下面或者～/.cache  会有缓存
<samul> 求翻墙技术
<yandong> IT文章，翻译implementation，一般翻译成什么
<caleb-> yandong: 实现
<yandong> 谢谢
<LOL_> yandong: 怎么删除中文目录？
<yandong> 可不可以翻译成  执行？
<yandong> rm -f 加中文名  不行么？
<yandong> Functional correctness means here that the implementation always strictly follows our high-level abstract specification of kernel behaviour
<LOL_> 我试试
<jiero> caleb-: 护发素怎么用啊？
<jiero> LOL_: 为什么要用护发素
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 说啊
<caleb-> jiero: 护发素是啥？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 涂在头发上
<jiero> caleb-:  hair conditioner
<LOL_> jiero: 洗完后涂头上
<LOL_> jiero: 你怎么想用护发素了？
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  LOL_可是涂了没变化。
<caleb-> yandong: implementation 和 执行 差太遠了吧
<MeaCulpa> 保留5min
<MeaCulpa> 然后冲掉
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 男人一般不需要吧，袋鼠国难道没有多合一的懒人香波
<caleb-> s/遠/远
<LOL_> jiero: 你看我给你的那个视频后，受刺激了，也想走伪娘路线？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 联想笔记本:win7+一键ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367801 众所周知，联想是目前国内最大的电脑厂商（虽然它总部改到了美国，但我国政府仍然是它最大的股东）。很多童鞋都用的是联想的笔记本。现在的联想笔记本都带有一键还原的功能。不过我们平时基本上永不上。那么为何不利用一下这个 …
<jiero> LOL_: 我什么时候看过你的视频？
 * caleb- 觉得护发素多半是骗女人钱用的
<jiero> caleb-: 同感
<jiero> manufacturing demand
<MeaCulpa> GDP
<LOL_> jiero: 给你发的邮件没收到？
<MeaCulpa> 骗钱的东西多了去了
<jiero> 要是人们都用充电电池，电池厂商就不活了。
<jiero> 所以AA AAA电池大多不会有充电电池的广告
<jiero> LOL_: 我喜欢不男不女的
<jiero> LOL_: 或者说，想要男的时候变男，想要女的时候 变女
<jiero> LeithWong: 为什么就没看你发言呢
<jiero> alpha080: 你也是越来越懒了
<LOL_> jiero: 咱俩口味一样呀！找个知己真不容易！握手
 * LOL_ 喜欢妖异的男人和英俊的女人
<jiero> LOL_: 你女性的一面給我看看
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。本人没有女性的一面。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 你不会变女人么。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 把你的伪娘给我发一份
<LOL_> jiero: 伪娘照
<jiero> LOL_: 啥。现在的照片。。。今天觉得自己够。。。
<LOL_> jiero: 要你的伪娘照，过去的也行
<jiero> LOL_: http://i.imgur.com/u6i8d.jpg 不伪装
<Evanescence> jiero: N900下 97374 这样的号码是怎么查询的? 我在安装maemo5-SDK.py
<jiero> LOL_: 只是上次有个女的看了竟然以为我是女的
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。不知道额，拆下电池就有
<Evanescence> jiero: 你哭过了? 整个脸红红的啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 摄像头效果不好
<LOL_> jiero: 这麽粗狂也敢说自己是伪娘。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 哈哈
<jiero> LOL_: 都是你说的
<Evanescence> 哈哈,jiero 是伪娘啊
<jiero> LOL_:  玩游戏吧 http://i.imgur.com/WTZlq.jpg
<LOL_> jiero: 在教室上课中。。。
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://i.imgur.com/IrI2q.jpg
<Evanescence> jiero: 你家的? 好漂亮啊
<LOL_> jiero: Andrej Pejic这个伪娘不错
<Evanescence> jiero: 抱着她睡觉的?
<jiero> Evanescence: 才不呢，这猫是用来踢的，只要它胆敢进屋
<jiero> LOL_: 不。
<Evanescence> jiero: 你太残忍了... 多可爱啊
 * adam8157 ...
<jiero> Evanescence: 猫一点都不可爱。
<LOL_> jiero: 不错还是不漂亮？
<Evanescence> jiero: 我最喜欢猫了
<Evanescence> jiero: 你送给我算了
<jiero> Evanescence: 我以前喜欢猫是因为它们自由自在不受约束，
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊,还抱起来很舒服
<jiero> Evanescence: 巴不得能送出去
<Evanescence> jiero: 我在机子里面找不到那个数字啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 这猫已经n年没洗过澡了
<jiero> Evanescence: 哦。
<Evanescence> jiero: 跨国邮寄过来??
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<Evanescence> 本来就不用洗澡好不好
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 没意思。。。对流行人士
<LOL_> jiero: 这麽可爱你还踢它，你太残忍了，让忍者猫知道了，估计会游泳过去干掉你
<ofan> jiero: 真变态
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 在linux下怎么进行win32编程？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367803 难道要装个虚拟机??? virtualbox还是vmware？ 或者使用wine？？？ 求赐教 统计信息: 发表于 由 andyhaolly — 2012-03-19 10:29
<ofan>  在linux下怎么进行win32编程？？？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你们
<cfy> jiero: 好变态
<jiero> cfy: 。。。
<ofan> 这人没事吧
<cfy> 怎么啦
<cfy> ofan: lisp夸平台
<Evanescence> wine 可能可以
<ofan> cfy: 有java能跨？
<cfy> ofan: 为啥没有呢？
<ofan> cfy: 有c能跨？
<iGnome> lisp不跨人类的思维
<ofan> 连c++都跨平台
<cfy> ofan: 有C的地方，理论上有lisp
<cfy> ofan: 啥C，c99?
<cfy> iGnome: 能夸神的思维不
<ofan> cfy: 学点有用的吧
<cfy> iGnome: 能跨神的思维不
<cfy> ofan: java有用么？
<iGnome> 暂时不能。
<ofan> 好找工作
<cfy> iGnome: 能吃辣不？
<cfy> ofan: java学习中。。。
<iGnome> pl能跨平台
<iGnome> 啊。你咋啥都学。学了半天，又不搞了。
<cfy> iGnome: 不是啦，其实是为了比赛
<LOL_> jiero: 都说你变态。。。
<cfy> iGnome: java 6.0 的自带东西多点
<iGnome> 哦
<cfy> iGnome: 主要是为了比赛。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 看了下java,恶心死我了。。
<LOL_> cfy: 你参加啥比赛了
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣c，英语单词背了没？
<iGnome> it用的语言，都恶心。
<cfy> roylez: 今天还没背
<cfy> LOL_: acm
<iGnome> 啥单词
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。ibm那个？
<cfy> LOL_: 不是啊，就程序设计竞赛
<ofan> cfy: 你大几了
<Evanescence> roylez: 还要背英文单词啊? 关于计算机的有专门的英文单词么? 哪里找?
<cfy> ofan: 3
<LOL_> cfy: 哦
<roylez> LOL_: 尾巴 lol
<jiero> LOL_: 我不在意的。我生来就不在意别人看我的眼光。
<LOL_> roylez: 我那个悲催的nick还没解封。。。
<iGnome> roylez:
<LOL_> jiero: 俺这下雪了
<jiero> LOL_: 哈哈
<iGnome> LOL_: 你啥破nick
<iGnome> 我的字体，又不好看了。 cfy
<iGnome> 没全加粗的了
<jiero> roylez: 杀光了 精灵族/沼泽龙族/兽人/naga，现在轮到melfolk了
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> oops
<iGnome> 蛋蛋进来就-b?
<jiero> iGnome: 抱抱
<iGnome> 乐乐又发神经了。
<roylez> iGnome: ........
<adam8157> iGnome: momo
<jiero> roylez: 看到了？
<roylez> iGnome: 掉线了
<iGnome> Changing host 这干嘛呢
<iGnome> 那掉那么快
<adam8157> iGnome: cloak
<jiero> roylez: 给deep elf 灭族时太麻烦了，一堆一堆召唤物，我叫了6个帮手灭了
<iGnome> bs
<iGnome> bs 打怪的
<LOL_> iGnome: lolkamea...上次在这里求漂亮妹子的视频，ff连招呼都不打就把我ban了
<jiero> iGnome: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司这龟毛网速，逼我挂美国代理上淘宝
<iGnome> 这破nick。不要也好。难记
<adam8157> iGnome: +1
<jiero> LOL_: 电影 一切有人的电影
<iGnome> 估计ff当时，真是他lp在线。你敢乱求视频。
<cfy> iGnome: ee 懂得真多。。。
<cfy> LOL_: 我上次也和  lolkamea差不多。。
<LOL_> iGnome: 那你给起个好记的
<iGnome> 上op的是ff，不上的是fflp
<cfy> LOL_: 不过没动手
<iGnome> cfy: 你也求过？
<cfy> iGnome: 没有啊，我说神
<iGnome> 你不如直接问 roylez 要
<cfy> iGnome: 神说‘我不是神’
<iGnome> 。啥
<cfy> iGnome: 然后，我又说拜神
<LOL_> cfy: 你运气好。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 神就要ban我。。
<iGnome> 。。 mess
<cfy> iGnome: 你不知道么。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 你忘了。。。。
<palomino|working> 泄漏神的机密
<iGnome> 不知道
<cfy> iGnome: 你还说别惹家里那个帐号。。。
<iGnome> 破马尾巴
 * adam8157 寂寞的等内核panic中
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，强力践踏神～～～
<iGnome> cfy: 额。不知道。那是家里的机器
 * palomino|working 践踏主席
<iGnome> lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 寂寞的蛋
<cfy> iGnome: 我找下log试试
<roylez> adam8157: 给我帽帽，我要践踏 palomino|working
<LOL_> roylez: 你不是有帽子吗
<palomino|working> .... , roylez
<iGnome> palomino|working: 现在是正日了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 主席好
<iGnome> 日成的帽子随风去了。 :D
<LOL_> 正日。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 家里的nick是啥？
<iGnome> cfy: 不定
<cfy> iGnome: [03:52] <iGoogle> 是不是呆的不耐烦了，再叫就踢了你
<cfy> iGnome: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/08/29/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<cfy> iGnome: 我找到了
<iGnome> 额。^_^。 cfy
<iGnome> 这都找到
<cfy> 主要是google比较好用，lol
<iGnome> 完蛋。破马的机器都被乐乐踢坏了。
<roylez> adam8157: 破马找不到回城卷轴了
<iGnome> 居然不进来了
<iGnome> 破马的机器好啊。都高级货
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 我invite了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何修改nameserver http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367805 ubuntu系统自动获取dns，我现在想改成8.8.8.8和8.8.4.4。但始终不能成功。 我把网络管理器里的IPv4 Settings标签从"Automatic (DHCP)", 改成了 "Automatic (DHCP) address only"，然后在DNS servers中填入"8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4"，重启系统，在终端中输入"cat /etc/resolv.conf" …
<iGnome> 赶紧拜主席。要不，硬件kick啊。
<cfy> 回城卷轴？
<cfy> dota war3?
<palomino|working> ......
<iGnome> 至少网卡完蛋了。
<palomino|working> 咋没有autojoin呢...
<iGnome> 破马，换机器了？
<LOL_> 。。。
<palomino|working> 没有阿
<palomino|working> os[Linux 3.0.0-16-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[6 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 7.3GB, 52.3% free] disk[Total: 1.3TB, 39.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4250]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<palomino|working> 还是这台可悲的amd6核
<iGnome> 我们在讨论是不是你的网卡被踢坏了
<LOL_> 一般貌似都有autojoin
<palomino|working> -_-
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.2.11-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 18 10:09:53 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
 * adam8157 好吧, 我算了下, 大概要60-90分钟才溢出...
<roylez> palomino|working: 被踏傻了？
<roylez> adam8157: 坏人
<CyrusYzGTt> 古有 馬踏飛燕  現有 破馬踏神
<adam8157> roylez: 郎个?
<palomino|working> ......我只踏了主席呀
 * huntxu 鄙視上班時間上IRC的
 * cfy 鄙视上课时间上IRC的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你在西半球？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我連自己也鄙視
<hamo> adam8157:  .
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 自b
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<roylez> huntxu: 鄙视你
<adam8157> hamo: 你在啊 跳一个?
 * hamo 鄙视你们～～～
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，您又归位啦
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 买了双是我手机价格2-3倍的鞋子
<roylez> palomino|working: 践踏蛤蟆
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕你的手機3k啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...哪买的？我也想买鞋的说...
<roylez> adam8157: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 那鞋子得8k...
<LOL_> adam8157: 300?
<roylez> adam8157: 豪
<adam8157> hamo: 好乐买
<adam8157> 鞋子299
<roylez> adam8157: .....
<roylez> adam8157: 我手机价格的 1/9
<LOL_> :D
<adam8157> roylez: 壕
<huntxu> roylez: 壕
<LOL_> 我手机的1/3
<LOL_> 下课了，不知该不该吃饭去
<LOL_> 给点意见
<huntxu> LOL_: 回窩睡覺
<huntxu> LOL_: 以前都這麽幹
<huntxu> LOL_: 雖然我很少上早上第一節課
<cfy> LOL_: 看来刚才鄙视到你了。。。
<LOL_> huntxu: 哦，以前是这个时候先去吃饭然后在回窝睡觉
<LOL_> cfy: 。。。
<LOL_> cfy: 你现在没上课吗
<cfy> LOL_: 没啊，上课回来了。。。寝室里IRC
<LOL_> cfy: 鄙视上午课比较少的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 鞋子这么贵？
<cfy> LOL_: 2节课(45min)也不少了
<adam8157> jyfl987: nike的特价哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 原来是便宜了
 * LOL_ 决定先去吃饭
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嘿嘿
<huntxu> cfy: 兩節課也好意思說...
<jyfl987> adam8157: nike也都是晋江那产了 你买的全是品牌价格 lol
<cfy> huntxu: 你几节？
<cfy> huntxu: LOL_: 最多也就4节嘛。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是啊 不过这个价格别的牌子也差不多
<huntxu> cfy: 有5節的啊，3+2
<cfy> huntxu: 3+2...
<huntxu> cfy: 或者2+3
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不一样 看你找谁买
<huntxu> cfy: 很經常上到12:15
<yandong> General wisdom has it that bugs in any sizeable code base are inevitable 怎么翻译？
<cfy> huntxu: 你好hi啊。。
<huntxu> cfy: 下午兩點繼續...
<cfy> huntxu: high
<cfy> huntxu: ...
<cfy> huntxu: 现在上啥课呢？
<huntxu> cfy: 現在上班.
<cfy> huntxu: 哦。。
<huntxu> yandong: 在源代碼規模較大的情況下，bug不可避免
<yandong> General wisdom呢，是什么意思？
<huntxu> yandong: 非要譯的話，就譯“一般認為”就可以了
<jyfl987> http://sprki.com/computer-hardware-chart.html  adam8157
<^k^> jyfl987,啥网址y Computer hardware chart
<huntxu> cfy: 啊哈，3.2.11的孩子
<cfy> huntxu: 3.2.11咋了？
<yandong> 一般认为，在任何规模的代码情况下，bug不可避免
<yandong> 写了
<huntxu> cfy: 沒咋，就是3.3剛發布了
<yandong> 谢了
<cfy> huntxu: 哦。。。估计又要升级了。。
<jyfl987> yandong: 这取决于你把什么定义为bug 有一般常用的借口叫做: "its not a bug but a feature"
<huntxu> yandong: 什麽任何規模啊...是any sizeable不是any size啊...
<yandong> 。。。是啊
<huntxu> yandong: any做副詞，稍微，sizeable是形容詞，規模較大
<huntxu> yandong: any形容詞的意思才是任何...
<yandong>  原来，学习了，谢了啊
<huntxu> 這英文水平，別幹翻譯了 >.<
<yandong> 木有办法，任务，在了解一个工具，得读懂它的文档
<jiero> yandong: 先认真学英文，然后再认真做翻译
<yandong> ，战线太长，一边一边吧
<huntxu> 文檔裏這種內容直接忽略就行了...這沒意義的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 无符号右移是哪种的?
<yandong> 我在看这个seL4 Formal Verification of an OS Kernel，14页，不能忽略啊
<yandong> 都忽略，就木的看了
<yandong> 如果有翻译好的中文就好
<yandong> 了
<samul> 求帮忙下个youtube视频片段，  http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=comsol++plasmon&source=video&cd=7&ved=0CFAQtwIwBg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D92V16yFQuJY&ei=NqZmT93YFMyfiQfe2eXNBQ&usg=AFQjCNGpyECqa1oBgXWuqSulwDOkCbLtxg
<adam8157> Guest86380: 弱爆了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.10内置的有C/C++编译器没有？是哪个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367808 gcc 还是g++?还是别的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangbodang — 2012-03-19 11:10
<jiero> huntxu: 找到了你的twitter照片
<huntxu> jiero: 嚓，這也行？
<jiero> huntxu: 小徐
<jiero> huntxu: 额。你和aron一个姓呢。
<huntxu> jiero: 我姓許咧，蓉蓉姓徐
<jiero> huntxu: 泄露了 :)
<jiero> huntxu: 哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 逻辑右移
<huntxu> jiero: 泄漏啥？
<jyfl987> adam8157: c规定无符号一定逻辑右移 有符号看实现 但实际上实现的都是算术右移 java规定一律逻辑右移
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。算了。
<jiero> huntxu: 标记
<huntxu> jiero: twitter照片是側臉照還是小孩頭？
<jiero> 侧脸
<huntxu> jiero: 怎麽還在的？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 查了下 确认java是这样 另外java有>>>做算术右移
<jiero> huntxu: 以前看到了，然后有个记录网站记录下来的，google搜huntxu就有
<samul> 求下载youtube视频， http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=comsol++plasmon&source=video&cd=7&ved=0CFAQtwIwBg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D92V16yFQuJY&ei=NqZmT93YFMyfiQfe2eXNBQ&usg=AFQjCNGpyECqa1oBgXWuqSulwDOkCbLtxg
<jiero> huntxu: 那个真的是你哦。
<huntxu> jiero: 啥破網站...
<jiero> huntxu: 呵呵。主席不给我照片，但是推上也公开
<jiero> huntxu: 你们都是傲娇。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 樂樂很帥的
<jiero> huntxu: 恩。没见过真人。话说这个频道里我一个都没见过
<ofan> jiero: 天天问人要照片
<jiero> ofan: 常露脸的才要。
<jiero> ofan: 透明些呢
<MeaCulpa> .
<huntxu> jiero: 木有公開
<huntxu> jiero: 就是當年我室友半夜給我照了一張，後來覺得適合做頭像
<MeaCulpa> 放图
<using9> 谁发个消息测试一下，我用android的irc软件，不知道好不好用
<huntxu> using9: 不發
<using9> 你忍住就好，反正我等的了
<huntxu> using9: 你慢慢等吧，就是不發哼
<using9> 反正2012，我就死耗着
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠
<jiero> roylez: 哦
<jiero> huntxu: 呵呵
<roylez> jiero: 死贼查户口，我该不该踢你
<jiero> roylez: 给我照片然后踢我吧
<roylez> jiero: .....
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐，接下来去哪里额。。。
<jiero> roylez: 灭了melfolk和orc和deep elf
<jiero> 拿到了3个rune
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 哪位大侠在u系统上顺利跑炒股软件的大智慧level2的啊 收费版本的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367810 另外顺便问一下 哪位大侠在u系统上顺利跑招商证券的交易软件啊 我超级想在u系统山跑这两个程序 这样我就永远放弃win了 win简直是垃圾啊 又大又肿 别告诉我用虚拟机啊 最后是wine的或者crossover的  …
<roylez> jiero: 你那刺客还没挂？
<jiero> roylez: 其实有存档～
<jiero> roylez: 进slime cave前存过，因为知道活不成，就闯闯试试。结果第二册就挂了。
<jiero> roylez: 其他就没威胁了。
<xds594> 你们 平时都在什么频道 ？？
<jiero> xds594: 这种问题最大的可能就是没人回答
<roylez> jiero: 存档？
<roylez> jiero: 怎么读？
<jiero> roylez: 复制一份 ~/.crawl/saves
<roylez> jiero: ......
<roylez> jiero: 你怎么可以如此无耻
<jiero> roylez: 因为我比较喜欢冒险，但是有时候风险太大了。
<jiero> roylez: 所以才选berserker
<jiero> roylez: 有遇到险情就狂暴
<yandong> 聊的神马游戏
<xds594> 额  我就是想 问问 有什么好频道    热闹一点点 的
<yandong> jiero: 神马游戏，你们
<jiero> roylez: 打精灵的最后一撮时，我没注意到随手拿起了一个木棍当武器，硬生生狂暴用这栏棍打飞了一圈精灵法师
<jiero> yandong:  DCSS
<jiero> roylez: 还有原因，我喜欢去看奇怪的东西，所以要硬打。
<jiero> roylez: 也喜欢群斗
<jiero> 又黑了
<jiero> roylez: 要是一个一个吊出来打，我的这个刺客大概永远不会死。。。单很没意思，我喜欢一次打一群，
<nyfair> 你们在玩bow?
 * MeaCulpa 此类saves 扔进bzr repo, 随时roll back
<MeaCulpa> push 至dropbox
<moska> MeaCulpa: 给推荐个邮件客户端呗，要简洁点的，功能少点的
<CyrusYzGTt> TB
<CyrusYzGTt> 想功能多就安裝附件就是
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: TB的窗口又太多我不想要的图标
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ . 在用 TB 11感覺簡潔了，， 還可以自己調整的
 * moska 喜欢手机上的K-9 mail的界面
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 想更加簡潔就用 gnome默認那個
<xds594> 能否 屏蔽 其他他人的 登录 推出 信息
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: evolution ?
<moska> xds594: 能
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 嗯，相對來說 那個 ev,,, 支持 exchange
<xds594> 怎么 搞 啊 ？？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，试过tb和evolution了，感觉不是很好
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 感覺很好的說
<xds594> moska：怎么搞啊
<moska> xds594: 问 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> xds594§ 不會，，
<xds594> 你们现在用的是屏蔽过的吗
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 它是xchat,你个xchat的行家。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> xds594§ 表示對於那些進出消息。。 感覺還可以辨認某些老妖怪
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 同意
<moska> 尤其是被kick时
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 額，，我只是覺得 xchat很傻瓜，容易用。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我感觉xchat不错
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不過缺點也有很多，，不過沒關係，反正，我現在不怎麼用im了。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<xds594> CyrusYzGTt, o哦
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你用过mutt吗
<MeaCulpa> moska: mutt
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 木有。。 便是開始用linux是用 pclinuxos開始的
<MeaCulpa> moska: alpine
<MeaCulpa> moska: 你主要用什么邮件服务？
<moska> MeaCulpa: 本小白用Gmail的imap idle
<MeaCulpa> moska: 邮件多的话，alping或者TB吧
<MeaCulpa> 邮件少的话mutt
<moska> MeaCulpa: 想要没那么多图标的，
<moska> MeaCulpa: 就是工具栏不要太多东西，最好没有工具栏，除了邮件信息就只有退出栏
<MeaCulpa> moska: 洁癖？
<moska> MeaCulpa: 嗯，
<MeaCulpa> mutt...
<moska> MeaCulpa: 不喜欢看太多自己不用的东西
<MeaCulpa> moska: chkgmail () { curl -u $1:$2 --silent "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" | awk 'NF>1' |awk -F '</?title>|</?summary>|</?name>' '/title/ {print "\n["substr($2,1,80)"]"};/summary/{print "\033[32m"$2"\033[39m";};/name/{print "\t--"$2}'; }
<MeaCulpa> moska: 这个最干净了...
<jiero> nyfair: 没，是dcss
<MeaCulpa> chkgmail 用户名 密码
<jiero> nyfair: bow的存档大法无聊
<moska> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> http://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom/  http://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom/标签名/
<MeaCulpa> 这是看gmail最“干净”的方式了，哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 插上耳机没声音。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367815 aplay的输出结果： Code: **** PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]   子设备: 0/1   子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 1: ALC269VB Digital [ALC269VB Digital]   子设备: 1/1   子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: PC …
<MeaCulpa> 但只有未读邮件，我记得
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲麼不是 https
<xds594> ubuntu 死机了  只有鼠标 能动  怎么办  能 救活不 ？？
<moska> xds594: ...
<xds594> ？？？
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: https
<moska> xds594: 试试看能打开终端不
<xds594> 终端 快捷键 是什么啊
<moska> xds594: ctrl alt t
<xds594> moska, 哦   然后呢
<moska> xds594: 然后就没事了，是你的鼠标出毛病了，
<moska> xds594: 如果你有触摸版的话，触摸版是没事的
<xds594> moska:alt  f4 都没有反映啊
<xds594> moska:就 鼠标能动
<moska> xds594: 这我就不知道了
<moska> xds594: 我是小白
<xds594> moska:   恩  同样谢谢 你啊
<moska> MeaCulpa: alpine也是命令行的？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: N9不支持LEAP，这算不算跳槽的理由？
<moska> xds594:  :)
<MeaCulpa> moska: alpine不是命令行，是curseui的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 算
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 如何编译android源码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367816 对于ubuntu,我是个新人（嘿嘿，刚刚安装了12.04beta1版），最近我想在ubuntu上编译android源码或者其中的一个功能模块，比如Calendar。纠结了几天，64位ubuntu终于安装完毕，又装了eclipse，环境也已经搭建、配置完成。开发android的环境也配置完成。但是 …
<moska> MeaCulpa: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ ,嗯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m12g9xP9z51qddm9yo1_500.jpg
<xds594> 有没有   任务管理器 的  快捷键啊
<xds594> 在ubuntu中
<CyrusYzGTt> 好困啊，去睡覺了
<xds594> :Cannot send to channel  这个是什么意思啊
<moska> http://www.oschina.net/news/25960/connochaet-os-0-9-1
<^k^> moska ⇪ ti: Connochaet OS 0.9.1 为老计算机准备的 Linux 系统 - 开源中国
<MeaCulpa> moska: 刚才多写了个awk... 应该这样，chkgmail () { curl -u $1:$2 --silent "https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom" |awk -F '</?title>|</?summary>|</?name>' 'NF<2 {next;} /title/ {print "\n["substr($2,1,80)"]"};/summary/{print "\033[32m"$2"\033[39m";};/name/{print "\t--"$2}'; }
<moska> MeaCulpa: 哦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Tumblr上班不敢开，黄图太多
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们单位wifi有LEAP么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 废话...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有 但是也有guest
<roylez> MeaCulpa: N9不支持LEAP，因为LEAP有安全性漏洞，但是公司都在用，因为这个enterprise的渣渣据说安全...
<hamo> roylez: 有漏洞怎么还会安全..
<roylez> hamo: 所以enterpise的都是渣渣
<hamo> roylez: sign
<moska> http://news.ccidnet.com/zhuanti/NB2008/
<^k^> moska,啥网址y 专题:廉价笔记本竞争白热化 厂商争卖白菜价-赛迪网
 * hamo 等Ultra
<moska> 现在低配地本就可以满足使用要求，严重威胁了现有本的价格体系。
<moska> 那好，就出一批低的不能用、小的毁眼睛的本，让大家认为现有价格体系不会崩溃。
<moska> 神州——你现在是石头啦，去砸烂那堆鸡蛋吧！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 越是安全的解决方案，越是容易漏洞
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我黑莓和WebOS均表示无压力
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa 哦 我们是这个 Authentication   :   Protected EAP (PEAP)
<roylez> adam8157: PEAP支持的
<roylez> adam8157: 我们用的是LEAP
<adam8157> roylez: 谁高级?
<roylez> adam8157: LEAP
<roylez> adam8157: LEAP是cisco出的，人民币玩家专用
<adam8157> roylez: 切
<MeaCulpa> CISCO~~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你知道状况了吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 相比较Brocade,我还是爱Cisco了...Brocade貌似给你个bash, 却没文件系统
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我想过了，越妖越好，我已经开始往Switch扔脚本了...
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 相较于sublime text 2，gvim在字体渲染方面的先天不足该怎么弥补？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367819 一楼直接上截图 统计信息: 发表于 由 盖茨他爹 — 2012-03-19 13:18
<felixonmars> 今天升级arch的grub, 发现默认cmdline多了个 add_efi_memmap google了一下没有找到是什么, 求解...
<hamo> felixonmars: arch是不是升级了3.3了？
<moska> MeaCulpa: mutt的postfix configuration选哪个？
<MeaCulpa> moska: mutt问乐蛋
 * gfrog test
<zer4tul> hamo: 3.3？啥
<MeaCulpa> moska: 我只是附庸风雅，问乐，蛋
<moska> adam8157: mutt的postfix configuration选哪个
<moska> roylez:  mutt的postfix configuration选哪个？
<adam8157> moska: what you mean?
<adam8157> moska: I use msmtp
<zer4tul> moska: 发个邮件用postfix有点太重了吧
<moska> adam8157: 我下了esmtp和fetchmail
<gfrog> felixonmars: so Is your twitter id same as your irc nick?
<moska> zer4tul: http://bbs.linuxpk.com/thread-9227-1-1.html
<sevk> moska ⇪ ti: 通过Mutt+Fetchmail+esmtp架设个人邮件系统 - Email
<adam8157> moska: I use msmtp and offlineimap
<moska> adam8157: 好吧，我自己看看
<zer4tul> moska: 呃？咋了？
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<moska> zer4tul: 出来个postfix configuration。有五个选项
<MeaCulpa> postfix 重口了
<MeaCulpa> echo "Start Orome..."
<MeaCulpa> echo `date`
<MeaCulpa> perl -w /home/zhhuajin/pull_Final 21:00:00:24:FF:35:FB:C2 3 1 60
<MeaCulpa> oop.. 这Windwos...
<hamo> zer4tul: 内核3.3的版本
<moska> zer4tul: no configuration  internet site  internet site with smarthost  local olny  satellite system不知该选哪个
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<roylez> hamo: 有好事没？
<roylez> hamo: 毒孃被你推了没？
<jyfl987> 有的新的网络模型出来了
<moska> roylez: 选哪个？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嘛？
<roylez> moska: exim？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 看新内核发布的log
<gfrog> jyfl987: o。。。
<moska> roylez: mutt fetchmail esmtp
<roylez> moska: 那你这是什么配置
<hamo> roylez: 木有好事...
<hamo> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> hamo: 没有 忙呢, 手里有errata 有几个bug 还有好些case没写 还要看sicp 还要准备rhce
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，瞬间忙起来了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<gfrog> adam8157: 工作量真不平均
<hamo> adam8157: 平时不干活...deadline前干通宵  cc gfrog
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧，拖延症嘛？
<roylez> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 毒蛙
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂你的N9用得順手麽
<roylez> adam8157: 你真忙呢
<roylez> huntxu: 马马虎虎顺手了。就是twitter还没搞定
<huntxu> roylez: 沒客戶端？
<adam8157> roylez: 那是
<roylez> huntxu: 客户端当然有。翻墙还没整好
<huntxu> roylez: 唔
<pocoyo> roylez: goagent 还能凑合用
<hamo> roylez: N9是arm的？还是atom?
<adam8157> hamo: 弱爆了的问题
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> pocoyo: 你用n9？
<pocoyo> roylez: 啥是n9?
<roylez> hamo: 貌似是arm吧
<roylez> pocoyo: ...当我没说
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<iGnome> roylez: 换这了？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> 有钱了？
 * gfrog 矮油， 3.3 release了？
<adam8157> hamo: 明显arm嘛
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/204158
<hamo> gfrog:  yep
<gfrog> hamo: cong！
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...Nokia那脑残公司...
<jyfl987> iGnome: 怎么做一个全局的菜单？
<test_>  /topic
<iGnome> 不是有kupfer
<felixonmars> gfrog: yes
<felixonmars> hamo: 没有
<hamo> felixonmars: 啥没有？
<gfrog> felixonmars: hi. :p
<iGnome> hamo: 你说这，我想起了。难怪 roylez 头天说nckia。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 问你话呢
<iGnome> 说了白说。
<jyfl987> 快带你
<iGnome>  Kupfer是一个类似 Quicksilver 和Gnome Do 的桌面应用程序启动器。
<iGnome>  它可以搜索和浏览您的文件，并快速的按需启动应用程序和对象。
<jyfl987> 我说我自己做个全局菜单阿 自己画
<iGnome> 要菜单不蛋疼嘛
<jyfl987> wind让我问你用什么库
<iGnome> 干嘛
<iGnome> 。
<jyfl987> 靠 又是一个靠消灭问题来解决问题的  adam8157
<iGnome> 那看源码。wind会看的。
<jyfl987> 难怪社区不行 都是你这种人多
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没看到说新网络模型啊
<iGnome> 你问，肯定是自己短路的问题。wind问，那不同。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那个什么 open vswitch
<adam8157> lol
<jyfl987> 算了 问你白问
<mayli> lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这玩意啊。。。 不是给虚拟化用的嘛。。。
<iGnome> 下次问问题前，先说“是我的问题” :D
<jyfl987> iGnome: fuck
<jyfl987> gfrog: 和
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你的猫把你的键盘抢了嘛？
<roylez> adam8157: http://adriangerardcooke.com/useful-documentation/latex/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Latex and Beamer help. | Adrian Cooke
<test_> test..
<sevk> test_, .. ..  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 恩 我准备宰了它
<felixonmars> hamo: arch 没有升级3.3
<felixonmars> gfrog: hi :)
<mayli> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mayli> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<felixonmars> mayli: ?
 * mayli 教育网现在ipv6线路也超级烂了
<felixonmars> mayli: 必须的.
<adam8157> hamo: 哥的鞋子马上就到了
<jiero> adam8157: 马上到——为啥会有“馬上”这种说法呢
<mayli> jiero: will reached in no time
<mayli> jiero: will reach in no time
<iGnome> jiero: 说明蛋蛋的鞋子，是用马送来的。以前最快的交通工具。
<mayli> jiero: 古代一个大将,皇帝病危, 大将骑在马上听到了这个消息.于是没下马就直奔京城.所以后人用马上代表立即的意思。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 哪种文件系统效率最高 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367826 主机 AMD64 6000+X2处理器，2G内存，260G硬盘。主要日常办公使用，运行虚拟机，开浏览器，libreOffice，打印，扫描等。 目前/分区为ext4格式，/home分区为xfs格式。我想知道在这种情况下是xfs速度快，还是ext4速度快？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士  …
<hamo> mayli: 骑马进皇城是要杀头的吧？
<jiero> mayli: 哦。
<jiero> hamo: 杀了那守卫的头
<jiero> hamo: 不杀大将
<jiero> mayli: 谢谢。
 * jiero 奇怪为啥人们喜欢 coke，那么怪味道
<Sandy> 12.04会上3.3内核么？
<roylez> adam8157: 网购的？
<adam8157> roylez: .
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 哥给你发的那链接看见没
<adam8157> roylez: 看到了 亮点在哪
<roylez> adam8157: .... includesvg啊，多好，矢量，透明背景
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<jiero> roylez: lll
<adam8157> roylez: 还不是export成pdf嵌入的...
<roylez> adam8157: .
<jiero> roylez: n9我还没见过实体，但是见过n950.。。
<jiero> roylez: 我猜中国N9的Linux用户比例比台式机还小。。。
<roylez> jiero: inkscape，怎么新建一个透明背景的图？
<jiero> roylez: 有不透明的么
<adam8157> roylez: 好乐买的服务貌似不错
<roylez> jiero: .
<hamo> adam8157: 送货的是个美女？
<adam8157> hamo: 男的
<david_wu> 靠，有问题啊
<david_wu> 男的
<jiero> adam8157: 送货员是美女的话太危险了吧。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 送货上门，
<huntxu> 唔，送貨備注那裏下次寫“只要美女送貨”
<david_wu> 男的还上门服务。。。。
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 在linux下最想用的windows程序征集(By Longene 团队) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367831 各位好，前些时候Longene团队定制打包的qq2012-wine deb包得到了众多网友的支持，非常感谢大家的关注和建议,我们会一如既往地完善和维护这个deb。 Longene开源项目的一部分是基于wine源代码之上的，因此相对而言，Longene …
<jiero> huntxu: 美女送货收费+10
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 我发现GAE现在已经有go的环境了..
<adam8157> hamo: 才知道啊
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:15
<mayli> hamo: 我有600，000条数据要导入gae，但是quota不够怎么办？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> mayli: 交钱，做个人民币玩家
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu11.10 有爆音怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367837 为了学习linux，安装了ubuntu11.10。更新和显卡驱动都安装好了。播放MP3的插件也安装好后，播放声音总是会出现爆音的。若声音不大的情况，就不会出现。音乐一旦到了高潮部分，就会听到 一卡一卡的爆音现象。 上网搜索过很多类似的 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: go?
<nyfair> 我这边也是，一切用pulseaudio的都有爆音，求破
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<oinil> 求推荐，将一堆图片连起来做出动画的软件？
<kenifanying> oinil, picasa?
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天小入￥400，
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<nyfair> oinil 微软实验室刚出的东西就是干这活的
<huntxu> adam8157: 接近翻身了
<oinil> kenifanying: 那个不行......
<using9> huntxun,股票？
<oinil> nyfair: 我问的当然时linux下的
<iGnome> oinil: convert 到 gif
<oinil> iGnome: 我要作成avi之类的播放格式。
<iGnome> openshot
<moska> iGnome:  怎么网上和mutt配对的软件这么多，有的是fetchmail esmtp 有的是postfix fetchmail 还有其它。。。
<iGnome> moska: 复杂的事情。我不做的。直接opera。
<moska> iGnome: 作为一个菜鸟，我应该选哪个
<using9> 雷鸟
<oinil> moska: 菜鸟就不要mutt。
<fnsoxt> 雷鸟好
<iGnome> 自己选嘛。postfix吧。以前可以靠这，找工作。 moska
<moska> oinil: 哦，但不喜欢太多的图标
<oinil> moska: mutt是应该被淘汰的东西。在网络化的今天。
<huntxu> 樂樂-> firefox + mutt + irssi
<reiv> oinil: mencoder
<huntxu> 神-> opera + opera + opera
<oinil> reiv: 谢谢，我看看。
<using9> 哈哈
<iGnome> 居然停电了。
<moska> iGnome: 但postfix不会设置，有五个选项，不知该选哪个，no configuration   internet site  internet site with smarthost ...
<iGnome> nnnd 一片漆黑。
<iGnome> moska: 我没试过。lol 问别人。
<moska> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 自己搭建邮件服务器，才有需要啊。
<tenzu> 神只会opera
<moska> tenzu: 疼教授，我该选哪个
<iGnome> 嗯。我才twitter了疼疼几下。也是opera
<moska> iGnome: twitter? opera能remote dns?
<tenzu> moska: 我真的不懂
<iGnome> 要有域名，然后要搭建服务器。才postfix嘛。你个人搞。折腾这干嘛。
<tenzu> iGnome: 你在twitter上那是挨个骚扰
<oinil> moska: mutt + msmtp + getmail + procmail
<iGnome> 只是client吧
<moska> iGnome: 嗯，只是client
<iGnome> moska: 外挂就是。没remote dns
<iGnome> oinil: 你这不人道的。
<moska> oinil: 哦，procmail是过滤的吗
<oinil> moska: 刚才那个是我当年的配置。用了不到2个月，果断淘汰了。
<hamo> iGnome: 神你那里居然也会停电...
<iGnome> 要搞死别人。。
<oinil> moska: 是的。分拣邮件到不同的mailbox
<iGnome> hamo: 又来了。
<using9> 现在还邮件联系的，要么垃圾邮件要找俺办证，要么就是信用卡催帐
<oinil> iGnome: 配置文件到处都有的，随便粘帖一下。本来这年头还在搞mutt的，不都是要搞四自己么？
<moska> oinil: 哦
<Evanescence> 安装个maoemo5 SDK竟然用了4个小时,现在还没安装好,真麻烦,第一次安装SDK.... 真够纠结的
<iGnome> maoemo。 还不死。
<iGnome> oinil: 那你还推荐那一堆。
<Evanescence> iGnome: 哈哈,那是自然的啊
<Evanescence> iGnome: 现在变成社区维护了
<roylez> jiero: 怎么把直的线改成弯的？
<fnsoxt> 刚在#ubuntu问了下，有没有中国人？
<fnsoxt> 结果老外还有不少懂中文的
<Evanescence> roylez: 找gay?
<iGnome> 额。这也社区啊
<roylez> hamo: 神要停电就停电
<roylez> Evanescence: gay你妹
<iGnome> fnsoxt: 那肯定是bot
<using9> moska，你邮件多，且都比较重要的话，还是雷鸟吧
<Evanescence> iGnome: 没办法,nokia放弃了
<fnsoxt> 不是bot
<moska> oinil: 安装mutt时会默认安装postfix，安装完后是不是可以卸载postfix
<fnsoxt> 有的老外中文好
<Evanescence> roylez: 你说要掰弯的.
<iGnome> Evanescence: 那你还起劲搞。
<moska> using9: 哦
<iGnome> fnsoxt: 。。。第一个回答的，肯定是bot.
<Evanescence> iGnome: 我自己有个N900,想在上面开发个GUI界面的Mdk3界面
<iGnome> 官方bot
<fnsoxt> iGnome: 嗯，这个我知道
<iGnome> Evanescence: 那开发了，还能卖钱？
<Evanescence> iGnome: 不能,纯粹为了玩,
<roylez> Evanescence: 你天天看拉拉论坛这种才知道这些玩意的
<iGnome> 啊。这精神真要表扬。
<fnsoxt> 在android上开发更赚钱
<Evanescence> roylez: 那是,不过是曾今的事儿了
<roylez> Evanescence: 拉拉玩腻了？
<moska> iGnome: 删除软件比如postfix,是用 sudo apt-get remove postfix ,sudo dpkg --purge postfix,还是直接一句sudo apt-get purge postfix ?
<Evanescence> iGnome: 现在还有很多家伙在Maemo上弄的,这不,最新有人移植了Fcitx,
<Evanescence> roylez: 专注于Linux hack
<iGnome> moska: 随便。通常我用aptitude
<moska> iGnome: 哪个删除的比较干净
<iGnome> 都干净。
<fnsoxt> purge即可
<Evanescence> moska: 如果你是高手,请用aptitude,我猜你也不是,所以还是用aptget的好,不会像aptitude那么常提示解决依赖问题
<moska> iGnome: 那为啥还有多种形式，那是不是意味着这不是一个人写的
<using9> 太干净了不好，哈哈
<iGnome> 当然不是一个人
<flh> dpkg -l |grep ^rc|awk '{print $2}' |sudo xargs dpkg -P
<iGnome> flh: ... 这啥年代的，还找出来了。
<flh> iGnome: 我一直这样用，行不？
<iGnome> 现在都有残余清理的参数。
<MeaCulpa> awk '/^rc/ {system("sudo dpkg -P "$1)}'
<moska> iGnome: 安装mutt时会默认安装postfix，安装完后是不是可以卸载postfix
<iGnome> awk王。
<MeaCulpa> 好脏的管道，好蔑视awk
<iGnome> moska: 这要看依赖关系。你可以试试。
<Evanescence> 从不卸载的路过,只安装,不卸载.
<moska> iGnome: 又要我当小白鼠
<iGnome> 依赖于: libc6 (>= 2.11), libdb5.1, libsasl2-2, libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.0), debconf (>= 0.5) |
<iGnome>            debconf-2.0, netbase, adduser (>= 3.48), dpkg (>= 1.8.3), lsb-base (>= 3.0-6),
<iGnome>            ssl-cert
<iGnome> 可以删除
<oinil> iGnome: 算了，还是imagemagic直接做gif了......
<iGnome> oinil: 那不就是convert嘛
<moska> 我删除试试
<flh> 我只想知道有效清理残留配置，如何弄
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忘了咱awk起过awk么
<iGnome> oinil: openshot有特效编辑啊。
<huntxu> adam8157: 看到GFP_ATOMIC要聯想到阿童木...
<ofan_> 谁用qemu-kvm?
<iGnome> 用过。记得删除了。 ofan_
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... :P
<ofan_> iGnome: 能不能用ghost装系统
<MeaCulpa> roylez: awk唯一不好的就是用了太多B shell保留字
<ofan_> 我这一ghost就crush
<huntxu> ofan_: 可以
<iGnome> ofan_: 这不知道。没ghost过
<ofan_> huntxu: 版本？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 对此，awk dev的理由很理直气壮：我们和Bourn Shell 平行开发的...
<mayli> roylez: 那我还是转战aws去，不守限制的折腾
<flh> ofan_: 打听ghost，，linux?
<ofan_> huntxu: 我说一键ghost恢复
<huntxu> ofan_: 忘了，裝的時候沒事...
<huntxu> ofan_: 恢復不知道，沒幹過
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: awk还不死。
<ofan_> huntxu: 启动命令是什么
<ofan_> 还有，不能以sata模式启动？
<iGnome> ofan_: 按道理。只是虚拟设备。应该可以吧。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 传统的东西，总有人用
<mugebjgd> ofan_: mksqushfs
<ofan_> iGnome: 没相关选项，只有-hda...
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 我说qemu
<mugebjgd> ofan_: 一样
<ofan_> -hda 都是以pata模式，引导dos进入microsoft ramdrive的时候qemu就崩溃
<iGnome> kvm的显卡不行。就这麻烦。
<flh> gebjgd: 还有个mugebjgd
<ofan_> mugebjgd: 用的虚拟机镜像
<ofan_> 只有pata模式，不过选项里竟然还有个-no-ahci
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 我说et里面的那awk
<roylez> jiero: ？？
<mugebjgd> flh: 风凉话
<flh> mugebjgd: 没有，看看是不是同一个人
<flh> 下午还挺热烈的
<ofan_> flh: mugebjgd 是母的 gebjgd
<iGnome> 德国母鸡。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: :)
<moska> iGnome: 网上关于mutt的教程太多，弄得我都不知道该用哪个
<flh> 高手也多，想问：linux能不能整个系统加载到内存上运行？
<iGnome> 找 roylez freeflyi1g 问。
<mayli> l
<fnsoxt> ssd相当于内存了吧？
<fnsoxt> 速度差多少？
<ofan_> flh: 本来就是的
<flh> fnsoxt: 不是，运行后，可以去掉磁盘
<ofan_> flh: init ramfs,就是一个镜像，直接加载到内存里
<flh> ofan_: 我的希望是跟winpe一样
<ofan_> flh: 比pe牛逼多了
<hamo> flh: 可以吧...
<flh> ofan_: initramfs制作，不会
<ofan_> flh: mkinitcpio
<moska> iGnome: http://mail.ustc.edu.cn/~lixuebai/GNU/MuttConfig.html
<sevk> moska,啥网址y home.ustc.edu.cn
<iGnome> eeebuntu论坛估计有。专门精简系统的。 flh
<iGnome> roylez: 出来接待 moska
<flh> ofan_: 我这么想，主要是为了维护一下。
<conpgy> 大家好，irc的常用命令有什么，可否有资料，谢谢
<moska> conpgy: /help
<conpgy> ／help
<iFvwm> 居然不出来。 roylez
<flh> ofan_: 好希望，有新手制作过的人，写点记录后人
<iFvwm> .
<hunt_O> iFvwm: 神你又換馬甲了
<flh> 亲手
<ofan_> flh: 经常做..
<iFvwm> .
<flh> ofan_: 好啊，总算找着了娘
<ofan_> MeaCulpa: 戴帽子要干嘛
<conpgy> HELP
<moska> MeaCulpa: 你啥时候有帽子的?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教下，关于laptop-mode http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367845 laptop-mode: Unhandled kernel version: 3.0 ('uname -r' = '3.0.0-16-generic') 系统日志里一直有这么一条日志，请问是啥意思阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 cifer — 2012-03-19 16:07
<conpgy> 那些命令没有解释怎么用阿
<mugebjgd> moska: 这里人人有帽子
<leaveboy> ??
<moska> mugebjgd: 貌似就没见你带过帽子，你有本事给我带个帽子，让我也爽爽
<flh> 绿帽子不好玩的
<mugebjgd> moska: 去#archlinux-cn
<mugebjgd> moska: 我给你看
<hbin> Hello
<sevk> hbin, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<flh> hbin: ?
<hbin> I'm Haibin Hu
<hbin> 胡海斌
<moska> mugebjgd: 貌似都知道你是arch的，我的意思是你在#ubuntu-cn这带个帽子
<mugebjgd> moska: 你让我带我就带？
<conpgy> 为啥我这显示的没行最后一个字母看不到呢，xchat
<mugebjgd> moska: 给100欧
<mugebjgd> moska: 服务费 到款我就带
 * moska 教程太多，都不知道该用谁的。。。
<ofan_> 用我的
<ofan_> 手把手教
<moska> mugebjgd: 没
<hbin> What're you doing ?
<moska> ofan_: 好，你说吧
<moska> ofan_: mutt + ?
<ofan_> moska: 说啥
<ofan_> moska:mutt不爽
<moska> ofan_: 哦
<hbin> Do you know about CAPTCHA?
<ofan_> moska: 准备diy一个客户端
<ofan_> moska: 叫ttum
<moska> ofan_: 有用postfix getmail fetchmail 都说自己的好，。。。
<moska> ofan_: 哦，
<moska> ofan_: 我还没那个能力，
<ofan_> moska: 这都得把邮件下载下来
<ofan_> moska: 直接imap看
<moska> ofan_: 想要有client的感觉，以前一直都是web看
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10 感觉不如xp流畅 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367846 我装的ubuntu 10.10 跟xp双系统，ubuntu 是硬盘安装的。但是运行intellij idea 感觉跟xp下差别很大，很不流畅，也不知道是IDE的问题，还是系统的问题，经常性的双击好几次才能打开IDE中的文件。而且操作也不如xp下流畅。 机器配置很低。 p4 2.6  …
<DawnFantasy> debian 大升级？
<flh> sevk: ?
<DawnFantasy> 900 多MB
<ofan_> 这还大
<flh> DawnFantasy: wheezey还没发行版吧？
<flh> DawnFantasy: wheezy还没发行版吧？
<DawnFantasy> 反正我是wheezy
<iFvwm> DawnFantasy: df
<DawnFantasy> Need to get 959 MB of archives. After unpacking 1,530 MB will be used.
<sevk> flh, 休息一下...  ㍨ 
<DawnFantasy> iFvwm, 摸摸
<iFvwm> nnnd
<ofan_> iFvwm: 还用fcwm?
<iFvwm> 打倒大便。
<iFvwm> 是啊。 ofan_
<DawnFantasy> 打倒i风
<DawnFantasy> 400K的速度，也要40多分钟。。。
<shoudao> ÎÒÏëÂǫ̀¶þÊÖ·þÎñÆ÷ °²×°ubuntu ÔÚ¹«Ë¾×öÍøÂç·þÎñÆ÷ ²»ÖªµÀÓÐÈËÊÔ¹ýûÓÐ Ë«ÖÁÇ¿ 8GÄÚ´æ ¹Ø¼üÊÇ ÏÔ´æÖ»ÓÐ8M ²»ÖªµÀÄܲ»ÄÜ¿ªÍ¼ÐνçÃæ
<iFvwm> 959. 还不如重装快了。
<iFvwm> shoudao: 不要X
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 不见的 重装只是系统那一套软件还在 升级还帮你把已经有的软件也升级
<iFvwm> 覆盖嘛
<iFvwm> 新安装，飞快的
<iFvwm> 升级，配置包。非常慢
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 但是如果你还要用现在的那套软件 还是得继续装 这个时间加起来 也不见的比升级快
<iFvwm> 保留配置的啊。
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 还有 重装时间应该要包括下载iso的时间 否则那是作弊嘛
<iFvwm> axel拖iso。比升级的下载快吧。
<jyfl987> 你改下apt让他用axel就是了
<iFvwm> 。。
<jyfl987> 我平时都用 apt-file的 不过奇怪这种软件居然没见官方源
<ofan_> iFvwm: 好用么
<iFvwm> 现在我这启动的gui软件，就 opera cairo-weather stalonetray ibus nm-applet。 多爽。
<jyfl987> apt-fast 说错
<ofan_> iFvwm: 截个图看看
<iFvwm> apt-file 不用。多一套更新。
<iFvwm> 啥都没。截图干嘛
<hunt_O> iFvwm: 我一直奇怪你怎麽沒自己給fvwm實現個tray
<jyfl987> iFvwm: fvwm能定制自己的菜单么
<iFvwm> tray现成的。
<ofan_> iFvwm: 看看效果
<jyfl987> hunt_O: true man dont use tray lol
<hunt_O> jyfl987: 你應該問fvwm不能實現什麽...
<jyfl987> hunt_O: 我又不是粉丝 我管你那么多
 * hamo 你们把小K整哪去了？？？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 难道yum自己没办法搞定循环依赖嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 擦的，要升级glibc，结果glibc-common、glibc-headers都报出错。。。
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 说话阿
<iFvwm> 说啥
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 能不能自己定制个菜单 全局的 不像传统的那样
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iFvwm> 随便定。
<conpgy> ..
<iFvwm> 把kk搞下去。我们刷屏。 阿蛋
<DawnFantasy> 把kk。。blacklist了
<DawnFantasy> 哈哈
<iFvwm>  ubuntu 10.10 感觉不如xp流畅
<iFvwm> 位于 初学者园地	
<iFvwm> 2012-03-19 16:21
<iFvwm> archyly	
<iFvwm> 3	
<iFvwm> 30	
<iFvwm> 2012-03-19 16:37
<sevk> iFvwm:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<iFvwm> archyly
<iFvwm> 		 想给Fedora Project提个建议，请他们设置“文泉驿微米黑”为你默认字体，怎么办？
<iFvwm> 位于 其它类Unix OS发行版	
<iFvwm> 2012-03-18 14:49
<iFvwm> oliveryty	
<iFvwm> 2	
<iFvwm> 25	
<iFvwm> 2012-03-19 16:35
<iFvwm> 南风夜雨
<DawnFantasy> ,,,,,,,,,,,,
<iFvwm> 		 wine 优蛋很头大
<iFvwm>  [ 前往页数: 1, 2, 3 ]
<iFvwm> 位于 Wine及其分支	
<iFvwm> 2012-03-13 21:48
<iFvwm> xkythudrultk	
<iFvwm> 32	
<iFvwm> 317	
<iFvwm> 2012-03-19 16:33
<iFvwm> ReiFFEXzyx
<iFvwm> 		 连接192.168.1.1困难
<iFvwm> 位于 网卡问题以及网络和拨号
<DawnFantasy> 该死的 iFvwm
<iFvwm> lol
<DawnFantasy> iFvwm 就是嫌弃 ub 不如 xp 流畅
<DawnFantasy> 跑来 ub 刷屏
<iFvwm> 。啥
<conpgy> wo
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 靠 居然没事
<jyfl987> d
<jyfl987> d
<jyfl987> d
<jyfl987> d
<jyfl987> d
<sevk> jyfl987:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jyfl987> d
<jyfl987> d
<nyfair> 吖哈哈
<sevk> jyfl987: .. ..
<jyfl987> 靠 居然给ee豁免
<nyfair> 人家是有种族天赋的
<jyfl987> 我要研究下把机器人搞死
<nyfair> a
<nyfair> b
<nyfair> c
<hunt_O> jyfl987: 你怎麽知道他不是/ignore ifvwm
<nyfair> d
<nyfair> d
<nyfair> d
<jyfl987> hunt_O: 你既然知道了 又何必说出来害他？
<iFvwm> 笑死了。有bug啊。
<jyfl987> 其实我有个bot是可以广播的
<jyfl987> hunt_O: 你既然知道了 又何必说出来害他？
<jyfl987> 奇怪 刚才我被+q了 怎么 hunt_O 你还看得到我说话
 * jyfl987 tt
<iFvwm> 笨。哪里+q了。
<hunt_O> jyfl987: +q失敗
<iFvwm> 只是说说+q
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 额？？
<hamo> gfrog: 你先把一个包-f上去..然后就可以了
<jyfl987> 不是系统通知么 难道失败了还转发这信息？
<hamo> gfrog: 循环依赖解决的都不好
<gfrog> hamo: 还有-f选项？ 没发现呢。。。
<gfrog> hamo: 难道rhel5上连这个选项都不给？
<hamo> gfrog: --force呢？
<conpgy> 我试试
<gfrog> hamo: 木有
<hamo> gfrog: 不是yum的..rpm
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。 这个。。。 我无奈了，没有懒点的办法嘛？ 我很懒得手动下载包的，即便yum有downloadonly插件
<hamo> gfrog: yum是没有force的
<gfrog> hamo: 好吧。
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆哥 你搞arm不
<hamo> jyfl987: 搞国
<jyfl987> hamo: 那意思是现在不搞了？
<hamo> jyfl987: 现在其实也在搞...不过不是主要的了
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • pdf 部分中文无法显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367850 有点PDF打开来中文基本上没有显示，而且英文显示的也比较乱 统计信息: 发表于 由 zichuanqq2010 — 2012-03-19 16:53
<jiero> arm 有什么搞头呢。不明白额。。。
<jiero> roylez: rod是不是trog不禁止呢。
<jiero> roylez: trog就是讨厌唱咒语的声音而已。
<jiero> 用法杖之类的都没关系
<imtxc> 哈
<roylez> jiero: 怎么画多边形？
<jiero> roylez: 。。。什么。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你没有用octopress里面的atom.xml是吧？
<roylez> jiero: 比如很多边的
<ofan_> 机器人太弱了
<jiero> roylez: 你在说用svg语言写么。。。不会写
<roylez> jiero: inkscape
<roylez> jiero: 比如我要画4个边的，默认5个边
<jiero> roylez: 哦，星星工具 *
<roylez> jiero: 找到了，corner
<roylez> jiero: 果断改成20
<jiero> roylez: corner？
<jiero> roylez: 发现我的竟然是中文版的。。。
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣
 * hamo 搞点什么好玩的项目嗫？求建议～～～
<flh> hamo: flash
<hamo> flh: 都死了...
<roylez> hamo: 替我赚钱
<hamo> roylez: 咋赚？
<flh> hamo: 偷，抢，方法多多
<hamo> flh: 嚓...
<flh> hamo: 花爸爸的钱叫啃老
<flh> hamo: 花女人的钱叫什么？
<flh> 昨天有人问我，我一时也答不太好
<hamo> flh: 不是叫小白脸嘛？
<flh> hamo: 花爷爷的钱叫孙子，提示
<flh> hamo: 花女人的钱叫真爷
<flh> 这个论坛，看来女的真不多，几乎没有。
<yandong> 求翻译，特别后半部分
<yandong>  IPC uses synchronous and asynchronous endpoints (port-like destinations without in-kernel
<yandong> buffering) for inter-thread communication, with RPC facilitated via reply capabilities
<fhmdgxs> 看不懂, 到底是ipc还是线程通信
<adam8157> hamo: gfrog 忙了一下午, 写了98行C.....
<yandong> port-like 指的是啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: admire
<gfrog> adam8157: 我忙了一下午，终于发现自己白忙活了
<adam8157> gfrog: admire
<fhmdgxs> 是指rpc服务端口么？ 瞎说的
<nyfair> 好拗口啊，出处是哪里？
<yandong> http://www.ok-labs.com/whitepapers/sample/sel4-formal-verification-of-an-os-kernel/page3
<sevk> yandong ⇪ t: seL4: Formal Verification of an OS Kernel : Open Kernel Labs
<yandong> 是啊 ，很蛋疼
<fhmdgxs> kk呢
<fhmdgxs> hi
<sevk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<fhmdgxs> sevk: kk呢
<sevk> fhmdgxs, 我怎么能帮助你吗？  ㍪ 
<fhmdgxs> sevk: 换个马甲出来
<yandong> sevk: 是啊，就是那个
<sevk> yandong, 我听说你......  ㍪ 
<yandong> sevk: 能看懂那句话么，大致意思就行
<sevk> yandong, 好吧，我会尽量能够读这句话意味着大约上。  ㍪ 
<yandong> sevk: 先谢过
<sevk> yandong, 拨打电话和搜索信息，你可以问我。  ㍪ 
<yandong> sevk: ？？？
<fhmdgxs> yandong: 兄弟 那是个机器人
<yandong> 吐血
<hamo> adam8157: 哇..改写c了？
<fhmdgxs> yandong: 可爱吧
<yandong> fhmdgxs: 我说怎么说话怪怪的，2b了
<fhmdgxs> yandong: 你那句话自己翻译一下， 大家看看
<adam8157> hamo: 验证一个系统调用 libc和kernel的兼容问题
<yandong> fhmdgxs:
<hamo> adam8157: 犇
<yandong> IPC的使用同步和异步终端（没有内核缓冲的类似端口的终点），
<yandong>  来提供线程之间的通信，并通过回复能力来促进RPC
<fhmdgxs> yandong: 这是啥翻译的。。不是有道吧
<yandong> fhmdgxs: 我翻译的
<yandong> fhmdgxs: 可还是觉得不够通顺，那个port-like不明白，
<fhmdgxs> 那咱俩左大了。。我看了半天 觉着是ipc用rpc提供的某些机制实现线程间通信。。 然后觉着翻的太2了没敢说 rpc..提供线程间通信。。
<yandong> fhmdgxs: 不对 rpc是一种ipc
<yandong> fhmdgxs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2161674/is-there-a-difference-between-rpc-and-ipc
<sevk> yandong,啥网址y Is there a difference between RPC and IPC? - Stack Overflow
<fhmdgxs> rpc不是sun的那个什么远程系统调用服务么。。 可以用来做Ipc?
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用U盘安装ubantu11.10 完美成功 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367856 我在论坛里找的ubantu11.10 DVD版的，事先在论坛看到用U盘安装需要加载文件什么的，我什么都没有用，直接用UltralISO把ISO文件加载到U盘里，完美的安装在了电脑上，只是进系统后我找不到终端了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 c736044868  …
<yandong> fhmdgxs: ipc更是个概念性的东西，有很多机制，包括RPC
<fhmdgxs> 都要1204恶劣
<fhmdgxs> yandong: 哦
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 关于Vim脚本的一个问题：根据文件类型的不同引用不同的命令到命令区（不执行） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367858 我想实现如下功能，按F10。Vim会根据文件类型的不同自动将编译命令引到命令区（不执行），这样方便我修改编译参数。 按F11，则根据文件类型将编译好的文件引到命令区（不执行）， …
<rollinkin> topic
<rollinkin>  /topic
<rollinkin> tos
<moska> mugebjgd: crontab -e之后出来一些信息，接下来怎么办
<moska> mugebjgd: 那些貌似都是注释信息，都以#开头
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<moska> 出来个人教我下crontab
<reiv> moska: man 5 crontab吧
<moska> reiv: crontab后出来些#开头的信息，是注释信息吧？有用吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ?? 啥事？？  寡人 剛 詐屍回來
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: crontab每一分中输出一个hi
<moska> */1 * * * * echo hi
<fyodor_> echo ...
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥没看到输出
<moska> fyodor_: 指令错误？
<fyodor_> 明白 echo 到哪里么？
<moska> fyodor_: 不知道
<moska> fyodor_: echo到哪里？
<fyodor_> 我也不知道。lol
<moska> fyodor_: 怎么让它echo到桌面
<fyodor_> 桌面？能回显么？
<moska> fyodor_: 不知道
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • latex-suite的编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367863 我想用快捷键用xelatex编译成pdf，好像在～/.vim/ftplugin/latex-suite/texrc 要改些什么的，该了之后发现vim启动会卡住，有没有人成功了的？发个文件给我替换一下也行。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-03-19 18:54
<moska> fyodor_: 给点建议亚
<moska> fyodor_: echo到shell也行亚
<fyodor_> moska: 我没用过，但认为 cron 不是用来 echo 的
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. crontab是什麼？？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<moska> cleamoon: at跟它差不多
<moska> fyodor_: 非得建一个sh文件来echo吗
<moska> fyodor_: 我是新手，不是很明白
<fyodor_> cron 通常是用于后台执行一些任务。但要让它执行 echo，太难了
<soiamso> moska: daemon 只能用log 而非 stdout (根本就没有这个东西)来输出
<fyodor_> 可以 echo 到文件 :P
<soiamso> moska: daemon 已经没有 control terminal 以及 stdout stdin,
<moska> fyodor_: vi ll.sh # !/bin/bash echo hi   */1 * * * * ～/ll.sh 这样行吗
<soiamso> moska: crontab 一般都是 daemon模式运行
<moska> soiamso: 哦
<moska> soiamso: 所以我用sh文件来echo也是不能输出了？
<soiamso> moska: 你需要建立新的 fd, 例如输出到文件，或者用 log facility
<moska> soiamso:  echo hi>~/l.txt ?
<soiamso> moska: 应该解释不到 ～ 是什么，具体要看实现，最好还是用绝对路径
<moska> soiamso: 哦
<moska> soiamso:   */1 * * * * echo hi>/home/user/l.txt 这样行吗
<soiamso> moska: 可以
<moska> soiamso:   */1 * * * * ～/ll.sh这句里面的～能被解释吗
<reiv> moska: 估计不行
<moska> reiv: 哦
<soiamso> moska: 你 login到 sh 里面看看
<moska> reiv: 网上有这样用的 */1 * * * * ~/.getmail/getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
<reiv> moska: cron里面很容易错，一定要试试。
<reiv> moska: 我试试。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 问问 10.04能不能通过改参数改变主题中垂直滚动条宽度？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367865 换了个主题，右侧垂直滚动条太窄 鼠标都点不准 大家有没有什么方法改的宽一点 最好是改个参数啥的 网上找好久也没找到 先谢谢大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2012-03-19 19:14
<reiv> moska: man里面的一个例子：5 0 * * *       $HOME/bin/daily.job >> $HOME/tmp/out 2>&1
<moska> reiv: 哦
<moska> reiv: 那意思就是 */1 * * * * ~/.getmail/getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>&1
<moska> 是错的？
<moska> reiv: 我说的对吗
<reiv> moska: ==
<reiv> moska: 试过了，在我的系统上~不能用，$HOME可以。
<moska> reiv: 嗯，我也试过了，~在我这也不能用，
<moska> reiv: 误人子弟的作者。。。
<moska> reiv: 我要去吃饭了，谢谢
<reiv> moska: 可能要特别配置一下，~才能用。不排除某些发行版已经是配置好的。cron的实现也有很多中，不排除某些实现支持~。我用的cron是vixie-cron。我的系统上可选的cron有7种。
<moska> reiv: 哦
<moska> reiv: 先下了，去吃饭，谢谢
<fhmdgxs> 、quit
<Evanescence> linux 下有没有向视频添加字幕的软件啊? 有没有在录制的时候添加的? 或者后期添加到视频的? 如果是后期添加的,那什么软件可以做这个?
<imtxc> 发现feedsky 不支持octopress 贴的gist代码
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于 UBUNTU 11.10 自动安装的 grub2 的疑惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367868 MBR 填零后安装 grub2, Bootchain 无法引导 Win7... 用 Win7 的安装盘修复引导后, 安装在同一个磁盘的 grub2 启动器还在, 请问这个东西到底是写到 MBR 里还是怎么的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeiyso — 2012-03-19 19:43
<reiv> Evanescence: 可能万能的mencoder可以。需要google一下。
<Evanescence> reiv: mencode 可以添加字幕?
<reiv> Evanescence: google一下应该有结果。http://lgallardo.com/en/2009/04/14/agregando-subtitulos-a-archivos-aviadding-subtitles-to-avi-files/
<sevk> reiv,啥网址y adding subtitles to avi | Luis' Blog
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以，， 請google之，，
<Evanescence> reiv: 可以考虑,还是蛮简便的.
<reiv> Evanescence: 我自己没用过。不一定能一次搞定。就个人经验来说，mencoder的东西总是要多试几次才行的。
<Evanescence> reiv: 哈哈,我也有这个经验,而且不止几次,我每次尝试一个做法都要弄10来次左右,累死
<Evanescence> 所以我才尝试GUI的,操作简单.一步到位
<MaskRay> what's the analogy to HTTPConnection.request which PRINTS the REQUEST but not send it?
<reiv> Evanescence: 但是命令行的东西，用熟悉了就不用改了。一次性投入大。
<Evanescence> reiv: 是的, 但是脚本多了,到时候归类存放也是个问题,
<reiv> Evanescence: 不光是脚本，任何东西都是这样的。
<yall> MaskRay: 额。能说中文不。
<Evanescence> reiv: 到时候写个json的数据库,使用标签之类的标记??? 再复杂就用regexp搜索?
<Evanescence> 纯蛋疼的啊...
<yall> regex建议用perl
<reiv> Evanescence: 使用成熟的标签系统吧。
<Evanescence> yall: 不用很标准,python的不错了,vim最好.谁写个wrapper,专门干这个事儿
<reiv> Evanescence: 推荐tracker。kde的nepomuk太慢。
<moska> reiv: 0 17 * * 1-5 mail -s "hi" alex_mail_name < /tmp/maildata    为啥网上有这样的教程， mail又是什么
<yall> Evanescence: perl快啊。
<reiv> moska: mail是一个命令，发邮件的。现在都不怎么用了。
<MaskRay> yall: python处理http get，添加额外的http header，需要返回 http://sdf.df/q?asd=a 的信息而不是实际发送
<yall> Evanescence: vim啥的，最讨厌了。包括emacs正则。天天转义。
<sevk> MaskRay,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<Evanescence> yall: 这个不用追求性能吧?
<moska> reiv: 我的终端怎么没有？
<yall> Evanescence: 再说，perl的方便。不用天天转义了。
<reiv> emacs的regexp真是坑爹...
<Evanescence> yall: vim也可以不砖义的啊
<zealinux> 讨厌vim？也讨厌emacs？那你喜欢啥
<reiv> 一直想emacs支持pcre...
<yall> ()的，在vim/emacs里，貌似都要写成\(\)
<yall> zealinux: 吾说正则。基本都用emacs
<Evanescence> yall: 忘记怎么做了,反正我看到过不需要专业的,外面是使用什么来去除砖义的
<reiv> moska: 没装吧。
<zealinux> 没觉得有什么不大一样啊。也许正则很少用。但我觉得N种正则都长得差不多。
<moska> MaskRay: 能用crontab创建一个echo输出到桌面吗？
<reiv> vim, emacs, sed, perl，还有grep，各种不一样，郁闷死了。
<yall> reiv: 所以。吾写了个grep.perl
<moska> reiv: 软件中心有吗
<reiv> moska: 我没用过mail，不熟。
<MaskRay> moska: crond 是 daemon，没有关联的 controlling terminal
<reiv> moska: 可以试试 DISPLAY=:0 xterm 之类的。
<moska> maivel: 那网上还有这样的用法 　每月每天的午夜 0 点 20 分, 2 点 20 分, 4 点 20 分....执行 echo "haha" 20 0-23/2 * * * echo "haha"
<zealinux> 入乡随俗，只能这样了，用什么工具，就随他了，你又不需要移植正则。
<zealinux> moska: 到网上搜一下crontab 的用法，你说的用法很常用。
<moska> reiv: 哦
<moska> zealinux: 那就是网上的都是错的了？
<reiv> emacs里面的正则很蛋疼的。一个例子："^[ \t]*\\([_[:alnum:]]+\\)[ \t\n]*{"，所有的括号都两个'\\'，真心吃不消。
<moska> MaskRay: 很想用crontab当成提醒自己的日程表，但是不会。。。
<moska> 感觉它应该有这种作用
<pocoyo> reiv: orgtable 能不能转成 xml 文件格式的？
<pocoyo> moska: 每隔一段时间 notify-send 提示一下或者播放音乐一次？
<moska> pocoyo: 嗯
<moska> pocoyo: 能用crontab实现吗
<flh> 我来迟了。。。。。
<pocoyo> moska: 能啊。
<moska> pocoyo: 怎么使
<pocoyo> moska: 不在linux下。反正是能使啊。就cron呗。
<moska> pocoyo: 不是很明白这句话的意思。。。
<pocoyo> moska: 我小学毕业。
<moska> pocoyo: 我也小学毕业，
<MaskRay> moska: notify-send
<moska> pocoyo: 我理解能力很差，一般正常人听一遍就能明白的，我得听好几遍还不明白，，，
<moska> MaskRay: 这也是一个程序？
<pocoyo> maskray: orgtable 能不能转成 xml 文件格式的文件 或者别的能生成xml的不能？？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yall> 吾都是notice-msg的。调用dbus notify
<reiv> pocoyo: 如果是指emacs里面org-mode的table的话，好像没有办法转。
<pocoyo> reiv: 不一定非得是orgmode里的。其他文本也行。比如两行文本 一行表示标题 一行表示内容，输出保存成xml文件。
<using9> x切换到tty1,再切回来，进不了x，黑屏的有木有
<moska> pocoyo: echo kk >/dev/tty1 是啥意思
<wzlxx> adam8157: 终于跳槽成功
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: tty1是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ..圍觀 跳槽的
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 就是 tty1
 * wzlxx 闭嘴
 * CyrusYzGTt 開口
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我ls /dev了以下发现很多tty...
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..嗯， 有 63個
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 有些朋友會希望『我要在某某時刻，在我的終端機顯示出 Hello 的字樣』，然後就在 at 裡面下達這樣的資訊『 echo "Hello" 』。等到時間到了，卻發現沒有任何訊息在螢幕上顯示，這是啥原因啊？這是因為 at 的執行與終端機環境無關，而所有 standard output/standard error output 都會傳送到執行者的 mailbox 去
<moska> 啦！所以在終端機當然看不到任何資訊。那怎辦？沒關係， 可以透過終端機的裝置來處理！假如你在 tty1 登入，則可以使用『 echo "Hello" > /dev/tty1 』來取代。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 不明白是啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不清楚。。
<moska> gebjgd: 你来解释下呗
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不過同一個機器的用 wall "Hello World"可以做到此效果
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: wall又是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..額，， google吧
<soiamso> moska: 登录信息，实在其他地方设置的
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于笔记本的亮度设置的经验与疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367876 本人本本型号为SAMSUNG300E4A-S03，版本为11.10，没有安装N卡驱动。 现在设置亮度的方法为设置开机自动运行一段脚本，内容为： import dbus bus = dbus.SessionBus() proxy = bus.get_object('org.gnome.SettingsDaemon', '/org/gnome/SettingsDaemon/Power') if …
<moska> soiamso: tty又是啥
<worm> 请问有人会用Nokia给Ubuntu用来3G上网的吗？我的是China Unicom的手机。
<moska> worm: 没有人会给linux写PC suilt吧，你还想像win那样用PC suilt上网吗
<moska> soiamso: 看crontab时教程时有很多用到了mail，请问这个程式软件中心还有吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 咳咳，貌似我以前的 6120可以通過 USB鏈接用 NM撥號上
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 今天晚上怎么这么安静
<soiamso> moska: which mail
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 一直很安靜，
<worm> 我是想用USB连上拨号。
<moska> soiamso: 假如你每星期六都與朋友有約，那麼想要每個星期五下午 4:30 告訴你朋友星期六的約會不要忘記，則：30 16 * * 5 mail friend@his.server.name < /home/dmtsai/friend.txt
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ;)
<soiamso> moska: 在这种情况下我会使用gmail
<using9> moska, 走火入魔了，呵呵
<moska> soiamso: 实际是我在学习mutt时遇到了crontab问题，于是就中断在这了
<moska> soiamso: 昨天学习dd，学会了mount 和sdb的区别 :)
<soiamso> moska: 你可以不用crontab的其实
<moska> soiamso: 我只是想学习一下
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 你修魔了？？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ...咋修魔
<soiamso> moska: 只要你记住，crontab是不能有屏幕输入输出的，就可以了。
<moska> soiamso: 哦，如果有该多好
<soiamso> moska: 如果你还在找这样的方法，你需要先看看daemon的原理，然后断了这个念想
<soiamso> moska: 你可以用socket ,可以用log
<worm> 急求用“移动宽带”上网的配置信息的写法啊！
<moska> soiamso: 嗯。那这个mail，你用过吗
<worm> moska 我的linux能识别手机为3G组件的。但是不会设置啊。
<soiamso> moska:  没有，你理解成log也是可以的。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀學習大人
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀學習達人
<CyrusYzGTt> - -打錯。。
<moska> soiamso: 貌似在 C专家编程里，有这么一段讲的就是有个牛人把自己的生日设成了系统的起始时间，有很多牛人用mail在这天给他写信
<soiamso> worm: 如果你用的是android 2.3 以下（包括）公版的话，有可能anroid自带的防火墙设置有问题而不能作为有线modem上网
<tandkzy> 问个小问题，就是openoffice 为什么设置长度的时候单位变成了英寸了
<soiamso> tandkzy: 你用的是libreoffice吗？
<worm> soiamso 但是这是Nokia...
<moska> worm: 只知道移动的上网接入点是cmnet
<soiamso> worm: 没有用过移动
<moska> roylez: .
<worm> 联通是uninet.我知道。但是用户名、密码、PIN、编号该填什么？
<moska> worm: 貌似都不填
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 今天晚上太安静了
<tandkzy> 是的啊
<tandkzy> 就是10.04自带的那个
<moska> pityonline: 高手
<tandkzy> 我检查过locale，结果显示是zhcn_utf8
<pityonline> moska: 回复错人了吧？
<moska> pityonline: 没错，就是你，高手
<pityonline> moska: 我什么时候成高手了？
<moska> pityonline: 我猜的，^_^
<pityonline> moska: 你猜错啦，哈哈
<worm> 然后它就卡在Waiting for authorication那里了。
<moska> pityonline: 一个整天在twi上广播的人竟然说自己不是高手。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 你不是走火入魔了麼？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你才走火入魔了
<pityonline> moska: 那不叫高手，叫话痨
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 哦。。 都有 星期一 綜合症
<tandkzy> 高手们，这问题怎么解决啊？
<moska> pityonline: 在我看来话痨就是高手
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..額。。
<pityonline> moska: 这么说话痨高手的确不少
<moska> pityonline: 嗯
<pityonline> moska: 天才更好听啊
<moska> pityonline: 你是女的吗？为啥都叫你p姐
<CyrusYzGTt> 話嘮 會不會 變成 肺結核
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<pityonline> moska: 我胡子一公分多
<moska> pityonline: 。。。
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 我就是肺痨
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新组装的电脑ubuntu liveCD用不了，请教如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367883 最近新组装的电脑，cpu是AMD 速龙2 x4 641，主板是技嘉A75M-S2V，显卡是ati hd 6570，内存4G。 由于没有光驱，就把ubuntu 11.10.iso刻在u盘做成启动盘，启动盘能顺利启动，可是从进入ubuntu启动画面开始，整个画面就很花， …
<flh> pityonline: 哪长胡子。
<pityonline> flh: 嘴巴
<moska> pityonline: 这里也就是20到30的人多吧，
<moska> pityonline: 你也25左右了吧
<pityonline> moska: 马上三十了
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 啥？？
<moska> pityonline: 所以很少来这里了 ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯 ， 天生的蠢才
<flh> 我是天天天来，就是没有人理我
<pityonline> moska: 我用 Ubuntu 的时候常会挂线
<wzlxx> virtualbox的磁盘大小不是可扩展的吗
<flh> 我是天天天来，特别是女同胞，一个也不理我
<moska> pityonline: 今天mutt困扰了我一天
<pityonline> flh: 别在乎那么多
<pityonline> moska: 我没用过 mutt
<wzlxx> 呃
<moska> pityonline: 昨天mount 和sdb1困扰了我一天
<flh> pityonline: 我想这也没有几个无娘们的
<pityonline> moska: 这……
<pityonline> flh: 我没有
<moska> pityonline: 我是菜鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> p姐 = p 屁也， 屁姐 =屁 有菊花 ，菊花姐
<pityonline> moska: 我是普通用记
<pityonline> CyrusYzGTt: 你就意淫吧你
<pityonline> moska: 普通用户
<reiv> moska: 其实cron可以有gui输出的。开个vnc server，然后在cron里面设置好DISPLAY变量就可以了。
<flh> CyrusYzGTt: 3.0版本内核以后。弄那个mpd,有点不一样啊
<tandkzy> AMD显示卡的支持是有些不大好的。
<tandkzy> 如果真的要装，建议使用LTS
<moska> pityonline: 我翻日志，貌似看到过你去清华举办过发行版本的party,这还是普通用户。。。
<moska> reiv: 哦
<pityonline> moska: 我是普通用户，不参与开发
 * reiv 也想参加线下活动...
 * moska 同求
<CyrusYzGTt> pityonline§ ..額
<flh> 3.0版本内核以后。弄那个mpd,有点不一样啊
 * moska 发个免费光盘也行呀
<pityonline> 凑热闹总有机会的
<reiv> 上海这边有活动吗？
<xxd> 我想申请google app，可是总收不到短信额
<mayli> 这里有没有在米国学的同学呢？
<moska> xxd: 你手机号码没设置好
<xxd> moska, 怎么设置啊？
<xxd> moska, 这个还要设置？不就是发个验证码
<moska> xxd: 我忘了
<xxd> moska, ---
<reiv> xxd: +86 ?
<xxd> moska, 现在我的手机号都用不了了，显示已发送过多验证码
<moska> mayli: 又是个高手哇，
<xxd> reiv, 我家了啊
<mayli> moska: 在哪里？
<moska> mayli: 你那个av搜索者的种子下载功能添加了吗
<xxd> reiv, 我在百度搜的教程做的，有的说：移动的收不到，要联通的号
<reiv> xxd: 借同学的手机用吧。我就是移动的。
<MaskRay> reiv: 你在哪儿？
<reiv> MaskRay: 上海，杨浦。
<xxd> reiv, 我周围全是移动的
<pityonline> xxd: 我没申请 google app，但 google 帐户登录时验证我手机是没问题的
<xxd> pityonline, 移动的 ？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: read-eval-apply-loop 究竟是啥？和普通的 interactive 有啥区别
<pityonline> xxd: 早期用的移动的，后来换了联通的，都没问题
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 感觉没区别。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 他前两天说要有 ruby 的 REPL，irb 不是么？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 01 * * * * dmtsai mail -s "testing" kiki < /home/dmtsai/test.txt
<xxd> pityonline, 借我个联通号用下吧
<moska> 以 dmtsai 這個使用者的身份，在每小時執行一次 mail 指令。
<CyrusYzGTt> 都奔三了。。 要找 愛七了
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 这个mail指令在哪
<pityonline> xxd: 你应该借你身边的人的
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: irb是repl呀。
<moska> xxd: 移动的能使，
<xxd> pityonline, 没啊，我认识的人全是移动
<pityonline> xxd: 移动也没问题的，我刚才说过了
<xxd> moska, 不能啊，收不到验证码
<CyrusYzGTt> p3 i7
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 不知道。你从哪里看见的。
<xxd> pityonline, 我用我同学的试过了，不行的
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 不清楚他的要求。难道是要和 e???s 啥的有关。
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: i7六核12线程？
<moska> xxd: 86139xxxxxx
<xxd> pityonline, 收不到验证码
<pityonline> xxd: 你可能真的没把格式写对
<moska> xxd: 不要加别的
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不知道区别
<moska> xxd: 这样就能使
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: ruby可以嵌在emacs内跑。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 鸟哥的私房菜
<reiv> moska: 不用+号吗？
<xxd> moska, 86/+86/空；我都试过了
<moska> reiv: 不用
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 是 crontab?
<moska> xxd: ...我使了可以
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<reiv> moska: 我加了+号。
<xxd> moska, 不用+？
<xxd> reiv, 家了+，可以吗？
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 很多文章上都看到过这种用法
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我看着有点像，但是我没学过。你看下 Debian Reference 是否有 crontab 的说明。
<moska> xxd: 不能加+
<moska> xxd: 加了+就不能用
<xxd> moska, 我再找个试试吧
<reiv> 都试试吧。
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 貌似在 C专家编程里也出现过
<xxd> moska, 不行我就去买个联通的号
<xxd> moska, 其实我就是想用google那个翻墙，据说挺好使的
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 没看过，你问别人吧。
<moska> xxd: ...
<xxd> moska, 翻墙有没有别的方法啊
<xxd> moska, 你们都怎么翻墙的？
<moska> namoamitabuddha:  貌似在 C专家编程里，有这么一段讲的就是有个牛人把自己的生日设成了系统的起始时间，有很多牛人用mail在这天给他写信
<reiv> xxd: goagent真心好使。
<moska> xxd: ssh
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 没看过什么 C专家编程。
<xxd> moska, 我百度下
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 问了好几个人了都说没。。。
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • mysqld_multi 如何用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367888 在/etc/mysql/my.cnf 中添加了如下内容 Code: [mysqld_multi] mysqld     = /usr/bin/mysqld_safe mysqladmin = /usr/bin/mysqladmin [mysqld1] port            = 3307 pid-file        = /var/run/mysqld/db-app1.pid datadir         = /var/lib/mysql socket          = /var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock1 user       …
<xxd> moska, 你有现成的教程可以给我链接吗？
<moska> xxd: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> moska: 我就没怎么学过 C
<moska> namoamitabuddha: ...
<moska> namoamitabuddha: 我也没学过
<CyrusYzGTt> flh§ 不知道什麼是 mpd
<moska> MeaCulpa: 带帽子的出来
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: mpd = The Music Player Daemon ?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 播放音乐的
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 我還是用 mplayer
<reiv> mplayer放视频用。或者临时放音乐用。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: mplayer 只能临时放音乐。不支持各种功能，例如什么曲目循环，还有什么的。当然，你可以写 shell 来实现。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 支持循环的。
<hamo> roylez_: 主席，那个大腿在发光的视频再给我下呗？》
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 對於這些不關注。。木有音樂細胞
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 支持多少循环？
<Evanescence> roylez: 我也要
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 支持无限循环， -loop 0
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我也要
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: -loop
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: thx
<namoamitabuddha> Evanescence: thx
<paopao> 如何列出所有的频道
<reiv> paopao: /list
<roylez_> hamo: 自己去acfun搜呗。那女人叫 孙文婷 还是个主持人啥的
<paopao> reiv 为什么什么反映都没有
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: 你果然想吃天鹅肉呢
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我也要
<hamo> roylez_: 嚓...给一个比我口味重多了的人看...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 要你妹，自己google
<roylez_> hamo: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ...
<roylez_> hamo: 这个还重口么
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 那本 Ruby Programming Language 我觉得太难，看不下去。
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 是官网的那本吗？
<hamo> roylez_: 找不到鸟..
<reiv> 这个？：http://www.acfun.tv/m/art.php?aid=312157&cid=10&order=yes&pid=1&tid=20691
<sevk> reiv,啥网址y 大姐姐，你的大腿怎么在发光啊（已更新画质） - ACFUN.CN
<roylez_> hamo: 自己搜
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: The Ruby Programming Language，我少写了定冠词。
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: 那本风格有点像 K&R。
<adam8157> hamo: 两周多, 节食(没饿着), 保守估计, 大概减掉5斤了 cc Destine roylez_
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 这书好像没怎么看过。几年不看书的。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你跟蛤蟆说这个干啥？ 有基情？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你跟 Destine 说这个干啥？有图谋？
<adam8157> roylez_: 蛤蟆也减过
<paopao> 主题是什么，不是ubuntu？
<adam8157> roylez_: 炫耀而已
<roylez_> adam8157: 别跟我说这个，我天天节食
<adam8157> roylez_: how come
<roylez_> adam8157: 晚上支持一个一块钱的饼的人，毫无压力
<adam8157> roylez_: 哇 为啥
<reiv> namoamitabuddha: 看了下目录，除了第8章，我觉得应该没什么压力吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: 早上不吃或者只吃一个烧卖加一个鸡蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 我只减少主食, 菜 水果 牛奶 鸡蛋管够
 * reiv 也开始控制饮食了。
<roylez_> adam8157: ç©·
<hamo> roylez_: 主席你吃的好少啊
 * MeaCulpa2 控制个毛
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 拉倒吧 壕
<MeaCulpa2> 煎饼摊又不能刷卡，豪
<roylez_> adam8157: 和尚每天只吃一顿，日中一食，屁事没有。习惯就好
<Destine> adam8157, 不错呀~
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 和尚活不长阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 人家活得比你长，好不
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 活的长的和尚，一天要发几小时呆
<paopao> hash校验和不符怎么解决？？
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 活的长的都是效率低的好不
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 我每天上下班，也在车上发呆
<adam8157> Destine: 那是哦
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 你丫才发一站路呆
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 我发12站呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa2: 电车有6-7站
<paopao> hash校验和不符怎么解决？？
 * adam8157 貌似节食三周了
<roylez_> paopao: 砍掉重练
<Destine> adam8157, 我减肥从来不节食~
<MeaCulpa2> roylez_: 还要发几公里自驾呆
<adam8157> Destine: 那咋办
<Freebuilder> 和尚明显是营养不良的
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 中体倍力
<adam8157> Destine: 围着北京跑一圈?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa2: 办不起啊
<roylez_> Freebuilder: 你明显是营养过剩的
<Destine> adam8157, 仅仅是减少油和糖的摄入就好。
<MeaCulpa2> adam8157: 饭钱办卡，两得
<roylez_> Freebuilder: 是不是营养不良，自己说了算。感觉好就行
<adam8157> Destine: 基本上不吃零食就好...
<hamo> roylez_: 求视频啊
<roylez_> hamo: 球你妹
<roylez_> hamo: 刚才不是有人发了吗
 * hamo ...
<hamo> roylez_: 我说其他的
<paopao> roylez_, 谢谢，这是我听过的最深奥的建议，不懂
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，零食照吃，奶茶什么的照喝。
<roylez_> hamo: o....
<roylez_> paopao: 重下
<adam8157> Destine: .. 匿害
<paopao> 下n次都是一样的
<roylez_> hamo: 还是你的品味对我胃口
<adam8157> 激情^^
<roylez_> paopao: 那就直接用吧。。。
 * hamo --_--""
<Destine> adam8157, 我回来三周，什么都没少吃，减肥4斤。
<paopao> 囧
<roylez_> paopao: 上次我传坑爹的redhat dvd，也是md5不对，后来还是顺利装上了
<paopao> 囧死了
<adam8157> Destine: 你回来是正常, 在家估计是翻倍吧 lol
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac315316/
<paopao> 但看着不舒服啊，唉，忍了吧
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac315316/
<Destine> adam8157, 。。。你！！！！！！！！！！！！！！我要踢你出去！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<paopao> ChanServ怎么一直不说话
<adam8157> Destine: 呃 我错了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 弹出 配置"AC"尝试激活一个不存的动作~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367890 每次启动kde 都会弹出一下信息 kde 电源管理系统 配置"AC"尝试激活一个不存的动 作DPMSControl,这通常是由于 安装或配置问题导致. 这个是什么 统计信息: 发表于 由 hzxiaojun — 2012-03-19 21:59
<roylez_> Destine: ...
<paopao> ChanServ 取消了 adam8157_away
<adam8157> paopao: 我那是自残
<paopao> 。。。。。。。
<MaskRay> op间对决也是一个魔法世界，看谁动作快
<paopao> ChanServ是真人还是系统的帐号？
<paopao> !op paopao
<paopao> !op|  paopao
<lubotu2> paopao, please see my private message
<paopao> !op| paopao
<lubotu2> paopao, please see my private message
<paopao> !op | paopao
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 没理解 Class Methods
 * sevk 3.0.0-15-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 15:59:53 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<paopao> 是不是每个人都可以“op”啊？
<roylez_> hamo: 还在？
<paopao> 算了，看来ubuntu-cn并不是问问题的地方，希望在聊天的同时兼顾到官方support的功能，两者结合
<yall> 额。应该是/msg ChanServ op #tusooa
<yall> 这样的。
<namoamitabuddha> !op
<lubotu2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<moska> soiamso: 那个mail我找到了个提示 http://www.wearelinuxer.com/?p=474
<sevk> moska ⇪ ti: 如何使用mail和crontab命令设置定时发送邮件 » We are Linuxer
<moska> soiamso: http://blog.cosrc.com/?action=show&id=11
<sevk> moska ⇪ ti: linux的定时任务cron crontab禁用mail发信功能 - 服务器,cron 发信,辉辉, - blog.cosrc.com
<moska> soiamso: http://cache.baidu.com/c?m=9f65cb4a8c8507ed4fece763104181234208c8396190c7150884cd15c6735b361d31a9fc7b3510738298237a00af425cecf33075200454e18cc8ff109be4cc3c6ad567627f4dc61c4e954affdc46549e73cb04&p=8f73c64ad38700c308e2957f5244&user=baidu&fm=sc&query=crontab+mail&qid=c39c082b1129d47b&p1=3
<sevk> moska,啥网址y crontab与sendmail的特殊关系 - edwinzhou - edwinzhou - 和讯博客
<vic> 翔意公司  卖水货的 靠谱不
<moska> soiamso: http://www.live-in.org/archives/1045.html
<sevk> moska,啥网址y crontab执行后邮件发到指定邮箱 | 天使羊波波闪耀光芒
<moska> adam8157: 你在没
<adam8157> moska: .
<sevk> moska,啥网址y crontab执行后邮件发到指定邮箱 | 天使羊波波闪耀光芒
<moska> adam8157: mail sendmail crontab简介下呗，网上有很多这种用法的，
<adam8157> moska: I dont use them
<moska> adam8157: 用crontab+mail定时发邮件
<adam8157> in mail system
<moska> adam8157: 是不是必须得安sendmail
<adam8157> moska: msmtp
<moska> adam8157: 今天先看mutt，纠结了半天网上的教程，然后就开始纠结crontab+mail发邮件
<adam8157> moska: 由浅入深, 一下子折腾太多消化不良啊
<moska> adam8157: 感觉shell下的mail太复杂了
<moska> adam8157: 我应该先从哪里开始
<adam8157> moska: 先用起来, 然后有需求在弄别的
<adam8157> moska: 你一天邮件多少?
<moska> adam8157: 说不准，有时一天十几份，有时几天没有
<adam8157> moska: ... 这样的话, 说实话, 没必要折腾啊, 产出比太小
<moska> adam8157: 就当是学习了吧，其实我很喜欢邮件设置
<moska> adam8157: 比如手机上有K9 ^_^
<adam8157> moska: k9是啥
<moska> adam8157: android上一款支持imap idle的邮件客户端 ^_^
<adam8157> moska: 高级
<moska> adam8157: 我应该先搞crontab+mail还是mutt?
<adam8157> moska: 看你的需求
<moska> adam8157: 感觉都很纠结以我当前的能力
<adam8157> moska: 建议你都别搞 说实话thunderbird之类支持的features更多啊
<moska> adam8157: 有桌面洁癖，不喜欢那些不用的图标，
<moska> adam8157: 现在的桌面上就啥也没有
<adam8157> moska: nor do i
<adam8157> mine
<adam8157> moska: 折腾还是以需求出发吧, 否则没完的 也没啥用
<moska> adam8157: 只是兴趣，如果以需求出发，估计我现在还在win下面呢^_^
<adam8157> moska: 那就慢慢来吧 呵呵
<moska> adam8157: 更纠结的是教程很多，但还不一样。。。
<adam8157> moska: 是啊, 我自己都用过很多种组合和用法了
<moska> adam8157: 要不我还是先搞crontab mail吧，mutt感觉更纠结
<adam8157> moska: .
<moska> adam8157: 因为貌似crontab mail比较原始 ^_^
<adam8157> moska: 邮件就是原始的东西啊
<moska> adam8157: 很多老一点的文档上貌似都crontab mail
<erhandsome> 确实呀  看教程纠结呀...
<moska> adam8157: rh貌似默认都有sendmail吧
<adam8157> moska: 不知道啊 我一天发邮件不超过20封 msmtp够了 又不是邮件服务器 :)
<moska> adam8157: 谈到Linux系统管理方面，不得不提到crontab与sendmail。 crontab是维护系统定时运行服务的守护程序，可以利用它来定时执行一些脚本任务；sendmail是mail服务的守护进程程序
<moska> adam8157: 本文是基于Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 3 (Taroon Update 8)平台撰写，相关信息都是基于此平台测试。笔者因在日常管理中，发现crontab与sendmail存在一种关系值得我们大家注意，所以才有了写这篇 文章的冲动，下面直接开门见山。
<moska> adam8157: 想用mail指令是不是得先安sendmail, or linux都默认带sendmail，不是很清楚
<adam8157> moska: no idea too. mail是查看的吧
<Inode_LF> hello
<sevk> Inode_LF, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<moska> adam8157: 假若你的女朋友生日是 5 月 2 日，你想要在 5 月 1 日的 23:59 發一封信給他，這封信的內容已經寫在 /home/dmtsai/lover.txt 內了，該如何進行？
<moska> adam8157: 59 23 1 5 * mail kiki < /home/dmtsai/lover.txt
<adam8157> moska: 自己搜搜嘛 我看电影呢
<moska> adam8157: ...
<cnhezhong> what
<MeaCulpa2> crontab比自己写循环好在哪里...
 * MeaCulpa2 从没用过crontab
<fyodor_> 就是个 daemon 吧，我也从不用
<mayli> MeaCulpa2: 如果重启或者你的循环崩溃，你就被动的了;
<void1> 自己写循环还需要写....
<MaskRay> moska: mailx提供/usr/bin/mail。它会调用 sendmail postfix 之类提供 /usr/sbin/sendmail 的 MTA
<moska> MaskRay: : mail在heirloom-mail和mailutils包里都有，该安哪个?
<MeaCulpa2> mayli: cron也是个循环嘛，自己写daemon
<moska> mosesofmason: heirloom-mail貌似来自于Berkeley mail, mailutils来自于GNU
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 那些书上的mail，到底是heirloom-mail还是mailutils?
<mayli> MeaCulpa2: 重复发明轮子的行为，oh yeah
<moska> MeaCulpa: 很多教程上都出现过crontab+mail,但不知那个mail是？
<mosesofmason> moska, ?
<moska> mosesofmason: 59 23 1 5 * mail kiki < /home/dmtsai/lover.txt 这里的mail是哪个
<mosesofmason> moska, 不知道是在说甚麼
 * mosesofmason 也在看电影呢...
 * moska 作为一个菜鸟，看来我还是去看文章自己找答案吧
<flh> mosesofmason:
<flh> soska
<mosesofmason> flh ...?
<alvin_rxg> 王菀之 - 我真的受伤了 (国)
 * mayli 这里有华为的同志么？
<mayli> moska: sendmail
<MaskRay> adam8157: openssl s_client -connect smtp.gmail.com:smtps > cert.pem; **remove irrelevant parts in cert.pem**; openssl x509 -in cert.pem -fingerprint -noout
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这是干啥, gmail的证书的根证书系统里有的
<moska> maivel: 想使用mail指令，是不是需要安装Heirloom mailx和sendmail
<sulit> 晚上好
<adam8157> moska: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/mailutils
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Debian -- Details of package mailutils in squeeze
<sulit_> sulit: 你好
<sulit> sulit_: 好
<sulit_> sulit: 怎么还没睡
<moska> adam8157: mailx是个MUA,sendmail是MTA, 这样理解对吗?
<sulit> sulit_: 就睡
<adam8157> moska: 不是 很多东西
<moska> adam8157: http://heirloom.sourceforge.net/mailx.html
<sevk> moska ⇪ t: Heirloom mailx
<moska> adam8157: http://mailutils.org/
<sevk> moska,啥网址y Mailutils
<MaskRay> adam8157: 求 msmtp 配置，有什么 ip 是可靠的？
<adam8157> MaskRay: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.msmtprc 啥ip
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.msmtprc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<sulit> 哎，睡吧
<adam8157> moska: 各种实现而已
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我fedora下那个证书用的 /etc/pki/tls/certs/ca-bundle.crt  各个系统貌似不一样
<moska> adam8157: sendmail和postfix一样都是MTA，mailx是个MUA，我理解错了？
<adam8157> moska: mailx能读能发 具体我没用过
<MaskRay> adam8157: 求gmail的fingerprint...  哪些ip的gmail是可靠的
<moska> http://linux.vbird.org/linux_server/0380sendmail.php
<sevk> moska ⇪ t: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- Mail Server -- Sendmail鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- 郵件伺服器
<moska> adam8157: <MaskRay> moska: mailx提供/usr/bin/mail。它会调用 sendmail postfix 之类提供 /usr/sbin/sendmail 的 MTA
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我用的google的dns 或者我们公司的dns, 没差吧. fp嘛, 根证书相信的也就没差吧
<adam8157> MaskRay: 咋看fp
<moska> MaskRay: 我现在纠结的是为了使用mailx，需不需要安装sendmail
 * moska 让mutt和postfix  mailx和sendmail crontab折腾了一天，感觉头都大了
<MaskRay> adam8157: openssl x509 -in cert.pem -fingerprint -noout
<adam8157> MaskRay: SHA1 Fingerprint=DD:7A:7F:13:1D:DB:A3:3D:3E:86:70:17:94:83:E6:FE:A6:98:7D:6A
<moska> MaskRay: 给个答案让我去睡觉吧，明天还得上课
<MaskRay> moska: 不需要，用 mailutils 吧
<adam8157> MaskRay: 上面是我以前用mutt imap的时候自动搞下来的key
 * moska MaskRay跑得跟jiero一样快。。。
 * moska 我也去睡觉
<moska> adam8157: 晚安
<adam8157> moska: night~
<alvin_rxg> 美女們 晚安
<ssjjxx000> 大家好
<ssjjxx000> 好久没有来了
<sevk> ssjjxx000, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<weakiwi> 我也好久没来了
<ssjjxx000> 是啊
<flh> 大家好，早点睡，身体第一
<ssjjxx000> 现在你一般用的是哪种防火墙
<alvin_rxg> 我現在用的是 grand free wall
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 王菀之 - 我真的受伤了 (国)
<ssjjxx000> 我困了
<ssjjxx000> 怎么在irc上使用长期用户名
<mayli> ssjjxx000: /msg nickserv rigister
<mayli> ssjjxx000: /msg nickserv register
<mayli> alvin_rxg: great fire wall
<ssjjxx000> 是在聊天栏里输入吗
<ssjjxx000>  /msg nickserv register
<ssjjxx000> 是这样吗
<darkwhite> ssjjxx000: 然后空格你要的名字
<ssjjxx000>  /msg nickserv register ssjjxx000
<ssjjxx000> 是这样吗
<ssjjxx000> 还是怎么的
<darkwhite> ssjjxx000: 是这样啊
<ssjjxx000> 我怎么才能知道自己已经可以长期使用这个名字呢
<darkwhite> ssjjxx000: /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<knownbad> 这应该是troll吧。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你还来吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不來了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 来
<gebjgd> knownbad: 复活节后
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我倒是想不去呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 米国那破地方
<knownbad> 美国是破了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你当了香肠的二奶了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他不跟我
<knownbad> 倒是考虑带老婆去disney world了。  去disney land没意思。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我正在考虑是不是带我老婆一起去美国
<gebjgd> knownbad: 这样更好
<knownbad> gebjgd: 他屁眼太松了？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 反正有L1
<knownbad> 早建议了你带老婆，你自个想不开。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 老屁眼更松
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啊 让她快点办
<knownbad> 顺便过来省多了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那也需要买机票
<knownbad> 又让你周末不这么寂寞，少了鸡鸡脱皮。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 和老婆赶快商量
<knownbad> 屁话，机票可以买廉价。  只要她英文行不必跟你一起飞。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她英文没啥问题
<knownbad> 那找个廉价机票没问题。
<knownbad> 暑假就没的省了，得早点定就还省些。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没法早定
<knownbad> Orlando附近应该不少艺术馆让她看去。
<knownbad> 那就看运气了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你最近咋样ß
<knownbad> 你不是诱惑他改arch吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 他早改完了
<knownbad> 嗯
<sevk>  06:09
<Inode_LF> ls
<gebjgd> lx
<knownbad> lxquick
<alvin_rxg> 我表示我還活着
<mayli> ok
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 李沒理小姐，熬夜幹活呢？
<gebjgd> mayli: 还是已经起床了? 好禽粪
<jiero> gebjgd: humble 2 for android  又来了
<Inode_LF> 问下大家，光子是什么成份，它的转速是多少
<CyrusYzGTt> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1962586.html?fromTaglist
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 光子结构论_百度百科
<CyrusYzGTt> http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q138321564.htm
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 光子的内部结构是什么呢 - 精华知识 - 搜搜问问
<Inode_LF> welcome
<Inode_LF> v
<Inode_LF> freeflying:
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-20
<leaveboy> morning
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教ubuntu10.04如何能每次开机自动激活无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367931 大家好，我的本本是Thinkpad E420 以前在我老电脑（HP）上Ubuntu10.04（win7双系统）可以开机自动探测无线网。 现在新电脑，同样装了Ubuntu10.04（win7双系统），每次开机不能自动探测无线网，按网上的方法， …
<patrick_> good morning, everyone.
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu 为什么窗口一打开就是最大化? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367932 如题, 有没办法设置下. 使其能够记住上次窗口的大小. 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuif1979 — 2012-03-20 9:06
<MeaCulpa> morning
<ucbs> hi all
<sevk> ucbs, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<ucbs> i dont know what it means code ?
<Patrick_DJ> what code?
<ucbs> 597d?
<roylez> hamo: 归位啦？
<hamo> roylez: .
<roylez> hamo: 小时后抓过螃蟹，很多螃蟹洞都被蛤蟆占了。凑过去一看，里面蹲着一只蛤蟆，恶心死了
<hamo> roylez: 这大早上的...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司不知道干了啥。我的synergy一连上就断
<iFvwm> 抓螃蟹的弹涂鱼乐乐。 :D
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ACL
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> kk抽风了
<MeaCulpa> ..
<LeithWong> 早上好 今天终于暖和些了
<MeaCulpa> 哈
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 把破kk赶下去吧。
<huntxu> 直接 kick
<iFvwm> 估计lkk在改rubbish。改乱了。
<ucbs> any body here ?
<iFvwm> http://imagebin.org/204310
<LOL__> iFvwm: 每次用sudo都要输入密码，怎么用管道指令把密码传给它
<iFvwm> echo xxx|sudo -S
<huntxu> LOL__: 如果你要這樣，那還不如不用sudo...
<LOL__> huntxu: 用?
<tomcheng86> 加history -c ORZ
<iFvwm> LOL__: 要安全，可以用gpg传密码。别听 huntxu的。
<huntxu> LOL__: root之...
<iFvwm> 那嘘嘘，不安全的
<LOL__> huntxu: root敢死队？
<huntxu> 就echo安全
<iFvwm> 居然说root? 至少sudoers改成ALL啊。
<huntxu> LOL__: ...你不確信安全的情況下怎麽敢直接自動輸密碼咧
<huntxu> 你確信安全的情況下又何來敢死一說
<iFvwm> 所以，他确信安全嘛。lol
<LOL__> huntxu: 哦
<huntxu> 我本來是要建議他只改sudoers裏的命令的嘛
<iFvwm> huntxu: 去去
<huntxu> 但誰知道他會不會連ls都要sudo
<felixonmars> LOL__: 用NOPASSWD吧
<LOL__> felixonmars: ...
<iFvwm> adam8157: 论坛有一个和你同名的，在败坏你的名誉。
<adam8157> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> 姓陈
<iFvwm> 可能叫陈阿蛋。
<wzlxx> 呵呵，难道是马甲？
<adam8157> iFvwm: ... 我姓李
 * wzlxx 哈哈
<iFvwm> 李阿蛋，去把陈阿蛋踢了。
<huntxu> 名字叫小麗
<iFvwm> lol
<adam8157> iFvwm: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 來，報一下你的郵箱
<adam8157> iFvwm: 啥情况 给个链接看看?
<adam8157> huntxu: 你咋知道的来着... 我是xiali@redhat...
<iFvwm> 自己搜索嘛。adam
<huntxu> adam8157: 你說過的好吧...
<iFvwm> 李霞是啥冠军呢
<LOL__> adam8157: 李霞？
<adam8157> LOL__: 当然不是
<iFvwm> 吓你
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我终于明白了，我FireFox和IE众，看到的是两个CQWeb, 两个世界...
 * adam8157 我们公司的nick生成规则... sigh...
<iFvwm> 可耻的规则。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是动物么？
<iFvwm> 虾子李。
 * adam8157 匿, 忙去
<LOL__> iFvwm: sudo su #跟sudo -s一样？
 * MeaCulpa 清初，前朝旧臣洪承畴被委以礼部尚书之职，其母怒骂其不忠，谕曰必辱满贼。洪领皇帝命造朝服，遂以飞禽为文臣服，走兽为武将服，意为【衣冠禽兽】
<iFvwm> 不记得-s了。某时候脚本用过。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: synergy终于弄好了，换了新版，很流畅
<roylez> adam8157: 夏利
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> RH众：RHEL有啥关键应用用python的么？
 * MeaCulpa 没有的话，直接把py2.7加path了
<luanup> 斯巴达克斯在四通八达的斯巴达有间斯达巴克斯，所有斯巴达人都认为这间斯达巴克斯是斯巴达克斯的斯达巴克斯，不是斯巴达的斯达巴克斯，斯巴达克斯一听整个人都斯巴达了。
<luanup> 韩文版：斯巴达克斯在四通八达的斯巴达有间斯达巴克斯思密达，所有斯巴达人都认为这间斯达巴克斯是斯巴达克斯的斯达巴克斯思密达，不是斯巴达的斯达巴克斯思密达，斯巴达克斯一听整个人都斯巴达了思密达，说斯达巴克斯本来起源于我斯密达克斯的思密达。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 求助：XORP 的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367938 因为要做实验，用到 XORP，我用 sudo apt-get install xorp 安装后，运行xorpsh，xorprtrmgr 均失败，请问是什么问题，有哪位高手安装使用过 xorp 能不能给个具体的安装步骤？先谢啦！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yktong-1 — 2012-03-20 10:46
<gfrog> adam8157: lixia桑，lol
<LOL__> MeaCulpa: 你有帽子了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: yum啊，python的
 * adam8157 阉割掉一个64位数的前21位, 就不信还不行!
<roylez> adam8157: 恨我不？
<adam8157> roylez: 咋了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 还纠结你那坨magic number呢？
<LOL__> 有基情？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个好了, 另外一个sched溢出的问题
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 现在分到手里的bug都是巨不好搞的, 而且觉得搞出来意义也不大... 因为代码很清楚, 而机器验证很难
<gfrog> adam8157: QE不就是做这个蛋疼的事的嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: sigh 不过也好, 最近的东西还是比较练手...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我们这边验证bug还要验证编译选项的，尼玛我都服了，还尼玛得reproduce然后再verify
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_o
<hamo> adam8157: 据说昨天高层地震了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 而且都用hack内核代码的方式了, 有啥意义嘛...
<adam8157> hamo: 哪个高层?
<gfrog> adam8157: 验bug的都是苦逼孩子，还好我躲在后面不用做errata，lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: yum是py的？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 系的呀
<MeaCulpa> 擦，那我不能蛮干了
<MeaCulpa> 算了，留2.4条小民
<hamo> adam8157: 各种高层...
<MeaCulpa> s/小民/小命
<adam8157> hamo: 说说说说
<hamo> adam8157: 我也不知道啊
 * gfrog 匿了，读patch去鸟~
<hamo> adam8157: 所昨天微薄上可热闹啦
<adam8157>  hamo 啥嘛? pm说说
<huntxu> hamo: 表示沒看到很多內容啊...
<hamo> huntxu: 哎...看来我们都不知道..
<huntxu> hamo: 給你知道還得了
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 都是你们这群在公司里偷闲的家伙
 * jiero 闪
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<wzlxx> windows下咋换大小写跟CTRL键，谁知道？
<tonghuix> 我发现上IRC，不用SSL连接，已经根本不可能上来了
<tonghuix> \me 我发现上IRC，不用SSL连接，已经根本不可能上来了
<huntxu> ...
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 没有啊？
<sui_> Hi
<kk> sui_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<huntxu> adam8157: 認真改bug
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<sui_> 好。。。还不去吃饭？
<Yong_PEK> 真好
<ucbs> who
<ucbs> code
<mosesofmason> http://sankei.jp.msn.com/world/news/120320/chn12032007020000-n1.htm
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 解任・重慶前トップ拘束　妻の収賄など、完全失脚＋（1/2ページ） - MSN産経ニュース
<jiero> wzlxx: 输入法吧
<wzlxx> jiero: ？？
<jiero>  wzlxx不懂你
<wzlxx> 不是输入法，是用emacs，虚拟机里……
<wzlxx> 不换不好用
<wzlxx> 手老是按那个键，以前linux下习惯了……
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 还是关于12.04 gnome-shell卡死的问题：intel显卡没事？nvidia换285驱动仍然卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367942 再调查一下，卡死的同学都是nvidia显卡么？今天特意换了285的驱动，仍然卡死。 难道是内核的问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 npnufn — 2012-03-20 11:47
<roylez> jiero: inkscape怎么自动裁边？
<roylez> jiero: 找到了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我装的aix时间是1970年...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 永中office2012 图片显示仍有问题。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367946 ppt部分图片不能正常显示。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 naerlove — 2012-03-20 12:18
<moska> roylez: .
<moska> caleb-: The -S (stdin) option causes sudo to read the password from
<moska>                    the standard input instead of the terminal device.  The
<moska>                    password must be followed by a newline character.
<moska> caleb-: 不是很明白
<moska> caleb-: 取代终端设备的输入是啥意思
<moska> roylez: 取代终端设备的标准输入是啥意思
 * gfrog 有木有人对打印机扫描仪这种货色比较熟悉啊？ 求推荐
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ fedora貌似默認 hp的驅動。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 似乎佳能的货也ok，哎呀，给linux选外设真尼玛麻烦
<flh> hi
<kk> flh, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..
<roylez> gfrog: brother，毫无悬念是这个
<gfrog> roylez: 为嘛？ 因为是米国货？
<roylez> gfrog: 耗材便宜
<gfrog> roylez: 这个。。。
<roylez> gfrog: hp耗材最贵，canon次之，brother最平
<gfrog> roylez: 耗材的问题不在我考虑范围内，估计用不了几次的，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 打印啥
<roylez> gfrog: 那随便买吧。linux支持都挺好的...
<roylez> adam8157: 美女高清裸照
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥也不打，只是为了测试usb设备。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕
<gfrog> roylez: 看了下似乎京东上木有便宜的brother设备，我还是用小日本的货吧。
<roylez> gfrog: 测试完了寄给我，我出邮费
<gfrog> adam8157: 组里采购，跟我木关
<adam8157> gfrog: 不用邮寄 我人工扛回家
<roylez> adam8157: 你！！！
<caleb-> moska: 可以用 pipe 之類的
<gfrog> roylez: adam8157 啧啧
<moska> caleb-: 重定向？
<caleb-> moska: echo passwd | sudo -S do something
<moska> caleb-: 哦
<moska> caleb-: 我已经这样用了
<moska> caleb-: 关于crontab里面那个时间，小时是24小时制的，而我设的系统时间是12小时制的，如果我想使用下午1点，我应该在crontab里用13点还是1点？
<caleb-> moska: 13
<moska> caleb-: 哦
<gfrog> roylez: adam8157 真不敢下手啊，就怕驱动不起来，就废废了
<flh> ?
<caleb-> moska: 12 / 24 是給人看的，电脑不分 12 / 24
<moska> caleb-: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 不行就退货啊 怕啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 也是啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 所以嘛
<moska> caleb-: 能给passwd加密传递吗在echo passwd|...
<roylez> gfrog: 废了也寄给我，我不挑剔的，不能驱动也行
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<caleb-> moska: 可能不行，不确定
<caleb-> moska: 可以改 sudoers 弄安全点
<moska> caleb-: 哦，没改过，该sudoers能改成root?
<caleb-> moska: sudo 可以限定不同 uid/gid 不同权限
<caleb-> moska: 也可以设置某些 uid/gid 用某些命令不用密码
<moska> caleb-: 只能是某些命令而不是全部命令吗
<caleb-> moska: 可以全部免密码，但太不安全了吧，那还用 sudo 做毛…
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：useradd增加用户的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367950 我用useradd不带参数增加用户test 然后用passwd增加密码。 但是为什么home目录下系统咩有给我创建home/test目录啊。 我看网上说我输入之后 系统会自己给我在etc/add/default中的记录来自己给我增加这个目录的吗。第二;我为啥会没有etc/add这个路 …
<flh> mpc toggle
<moska> caleb-: 用一个加密程序把passwd加密，然后把解密结果重定向到sudo -S可以吗
<caleb-> moska: 还是一样会在管道暴露明文密码啊
<caleb-> moska: 跟原来没有本质差异
<caleb-> moska: 脚本放到 encfs 之类, permission 调好就不怕被人看了
<moska> caleb-: 不会脚本。。。
<moska> caleb-: 把command编译成二进制，然后直接在crontab里调二进制,这个怎么样？ ^_^
 * MeaCulpa 一塌糊涂的一天
<caleb-> moska: crontab 可以指定用户的，不用 sudo
 * MeaCulpa sudoer自扰，围观
<moska> caleb-: 又让我去man crontab吗？
<caleb-> moska: cron 用 sudo 本來就很奇怪…
<moska> caleb-: 我是菜鸟
 * MeaCulpa cron+sudo 超级自扰，围观
<caleb-> sudo 本來就是換 uid 运行，cron 本身就能指定 uid
<moska> caleb-: 比如我用moska这个账户登录，我想在下午2点关闭系统，怎么写
<MeaCulpa> cron能载入用户环境么? sudo可以吧，类似su -
<fyodor_> 还在 cron...
<moska> caleb-: ?
<adam8157> cron不用root权限 crontab -e就是了
<adam8157> huntxu: 小补了一点
<moska> adam8157: crontab -e 里shutdown会提示输入密码
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catmanagementsj/2423-20120316.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 大阪燃气、京瓷和丰田等开发出新型家用燃料电池系统_日经能源环境网
<adam8157> moska: shutdown.... 这个当然要root(正常系统, fedora这种脑残不算)
<moska> adam8157: 所以才会问怎么在crontab里shutdown
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥root才能shutdown额。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 控制硬件的权限啊, 好多人登录服务器, 一个普通用户说关就关了?
<moska> jiero: 不光shutdown要root，连mount umount fdisk都要root
<jiero> moska: 多不方便
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 你俩。。。
<moska> jiero: 你用的是啥
<jiero> adam8157: 有别人登录就不能关了。
<jiero> moska: 有fedora有debian
<moska> jiero: o
<adam8157> jiero: 普通的是走GDM给你的权限
<jiero> moska: 关键是我不关机，只待机
<jiero> adam8157: 恩。
<jiero> adam8157: 现在笔记本电脑剩下5%的电力，待机也能待10天吧
<adam8157> jiero: 不能吧
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。我以为待机耗电0.1w.ah呢。
<moska> adam8157: sudo shutdown -h now<pass.txt 为啥不行呢？需要加-S ?
<adam8157> moska: 我不这么用
<moska> adam8157: 必须指令支持重定向才能使用重定向吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天還能小補？
<adam8157> huntxu: 啊 咋了?
<moska> adam8157: sudo -S shutdown -h now<pass.txt这个可以
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么将Ubuntu联网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367957 我装了win7和Ubuntu 11.0双系统，我们学校的上网是通过锐捷客户端上网的，而且绑定MAC我想在Ubuntu系统中上网，该怎么设置啊，？求指教？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0721ljh — 2012-03-20 13:29
<adam8157> moska: 看手册去
<moska> adam8157: 又是man。。。你说下你的用法吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 一片慘痛啊...
<jiero> adam8157:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Watt_Initiative
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: One Watt Initiative - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<adam8157> moska: 我不这么用, 自己看手册去   我不想说手册里写的清清楚楚的东西
<jiero> adam8157: 以后待机就 0.5watt的消耗了。
<adam8157> huntxu: 于是就补呗
<Aoy_c> moska: visudo 里加个 username ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL 不就好了...
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕...
<adam8157> huntxu: 卡里没钱了 等过几天发工资
<jiero> 哦。这样一想，SSD+OpenBIOS 可以让Linux直接的5秒从 Hibernation 模式启动，期待
<jiero> adam8157: 买N9去吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 你不是有信用卡？
<adam8157> jiero: 买不起
<adam8157> huntxu: 有
<jiero> adam8157: 你买IP4s欺负roylez
<adam8157> jiero: 买不起
<huntxu> jiero: ssd的話，grub到圖形5秒都無問題啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 装穷
<adam8157> jiero: 不能和壕拼啊
<Aoy_c> 可不可以Linux下进入Hibernation模式,然后自动重启到windows...
<jiero> huntxu: 不是啊，说按下电源键开始呢
<jiero> huntxu: 按下电源键开始5秒进入关闭时的状态
<huntxu> jiero: 那沒辦法的吧，POST的時間通常比較長...
<huntxu> 所以才要openbios
<jiero> huntxu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openbios
<kk> jiero ⇪ t: OpenBIOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<moska> Aoy_c: 嗯
<jiero> adam8157: 买个可以打电话的平板电脑吧
<jiero> adam8157: 性能超过ultrabook就行
<soiamso> adam8157: 帝都今天有事？
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂，你家給人發文件用doc的？
<adam8157> jiero: 所有卡里现金只有1XX元的路过
<jiero> adam8157: 我现金都比你多。。。
<adam8157> soiamso: 咋说? 有人在传, 求pm链接
<jiero> adam8157: 虽然3个月没有变化
<huntxu> soiamso: 同球
<soiamso> adam8157: 只知道法拉利，但是应该不是这事
<adam8157> soiamso: 法拉利就撞在我家小区门前
<ghosTM55> linux下有什么查看ai文件比较好的软件? 除了inkscope
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/digi/60313-20120316.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Windows存在高危漏洞，“攻击程序可能会在30天以内出现”
<jiero> ghosTM55: uniconvertor
<hamo> adam8157: 法拉利在北四环？
<ghosTM55> jiero: 好的，谢谢，我去看一下
<hamo> jiero: OpenBIOS?
<ghosTM55> hamo: 法拉利车祸那个是怎么回事
<hamo> ghosTM55: 就是一辆法拉利撞了，死了两个了吧，重伤一个
<ghosTM55> hamo: 哦
<s_cd> 法拉利跑车上，传说是九袋长老贾长老私生子
 * gfrog 选了半天，还是选到了HP，擦
<hamo> gfrog: HP的机子是最慢的，没有之一..而且经常起不来..
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/116849
<gfrog> hamo: 我说打印机。。。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 这算不算 OOP
<soiamso> gfrog: hp打印机还可以吧
<hamo> gfrog: 壕你要买打印机啊
<gfrog> hamo: 采购测试设备
<gfrog> soiamso: 据说耗材贵 cc roylez
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 算
<soiamso> gfrog: 要便宜买 fuji xero 激光A4一体机900以下，耗材也便宜
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 不过你这顶多算实现了OOP中的对象机制..
<soiamso> gfrog: 激光打印不过450
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: OOP 估计机中毒了吧
<gfrog> soiamso: 偏门型号不要，哼哼
<adam8157> hamo: 保富寺桥嘛 公司门口就是这站
<soiamso> gfrog: 绝对不偏门，fuji xerox
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似上周被我否决的那个candidate还是要了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 原来rh在那里啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你知道这个地方?
<gfrog> adam8157: 木权威啊，哼哼
<hamo> adam8157: +1
<imtxc> adam8157: 是啊 村里嘛
<gfrog> soiamso: 测试要相当主流的硬件才好
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧, 不管怎样, 是来帮我干活的, 好事
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<soiamso> gfrog: 还要测试。。，不是都测好的吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 都不要我，继续郁闷
<imtxc> adam8157: 物理所还是声学所的么
<adam8157> imtxc: 融科资讯中心
<gfrog> imtxc: 旁边物理所，对面声学所
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 哦啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 这是个外包 所以要求低
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
 * fyodor_ highlight me to help test the notify script :)
<adam8157> fyodor_: 就不
<fyodor_> 成，谢谢。哈哈
<fyodor_> 这 gnome3 的 notify-bin 界面比之前好看多了...
 * adam8157 重启新内核, 走你 这次不要死掉了
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 还有类什么的是吧
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • 无法引用KeyboardInput的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367965 各位老师，我在学习java，看《java软件开发》现有个程序他需要引用KeyboardInput类，我用书后面的附录中的程序写了个KeyboardInput,编译后产生一KeybpardInput.class的文件，我把这个KeyboardInput的文件和我的源代码放在一个文件夹中，再次编译HelloWord.java …
<fyodor_> adam8157: 3.3?
<adam8157> fyodor_: 不是, 是我的工作版本
<fyodor_> 哦。貌似这个 notify 脚本不支持中文..
<fyodor_> adam8157: 写过 pl 吗，帮我看看？
<MeaCulpa> 保福寺桥，上下坡很长
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 公司那些翻译妹子，不知道怎么翻译"集线器"...
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu
<roylez> MeaCulpa: evince好渣。xpdf能够正常显示的图片，evince不能
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 翻译妹子问哥哥们，集线器和switch有啥区别...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 我Okular
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu hamo roylez MeaCulpa hack掉的这个内核终于启动起来了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们这么干活的？
 * adam8157 静等这个内核overflow
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 差别大了去了。。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: hack? 配置孤立了？
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 偶尔要hack, 否则overflow要250多天啊
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: OOP可不仅仅是类...或者说，类只是oop的一种形式
<imtxc> 应该翻译成 。。想想。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 改一个函数, 让他不影响正常运行 还要能尽快overflow
<wzlxx> 由了ctrl生活就是爽啊……呵呵
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 温拿
<wzlxx> adam8157: 搞定CTRL了……终于爽点了
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 温拿得是说米多的...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那太俗了，工作有情调的也是温拿
<roylez> jiero: 昨天用save/load大法，已经让demonspawn berserk下到tomb里去了。现在自带一个召唤强大同伙的mutation，招来的都是reaper级别的
<fyodor_> adam8157: 调戏啊，工作真爽...
<fyodor_> 内核
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 主席更温拿
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿
<huntxu> adam8157: 保福寺橋在附近哈？那個也沒什麽啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 工作有情调(tiao2)的才是温拿
<hamo> gfrog: 工作有情可调(tiao2)的才是温拿
 * fyodor_ 哪里还有调戏的工作，我也想要一份温拿
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 小吊梨汤...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 不知道小吊梨那里有木有公司wifi，要是有的话搬本子过去再要一壶梨汤，哎呀，多美好
<adam8157> gfrog: 一直没吃上, 每次去人都多 cc MeaCulpa
<hamo> MeaCulpa: adam8157 gfrog  小吊梨?啥地方？
<adam8157> hamo: 土
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿给解释一下呗...
<adam8157> hamo: 一个饭馆
<hamo> adam8157: 融科附近？
<gfrog> adam8157: 提前一会定一下就行
<adam8157> gfrog: 打过两次电话 不给定
<gfrog> adam8157: 肯定是接电话的瞎编，他那每次都问有没有预订
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.vfocus.net/art/20120313/9824.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux x86_64 - add user with passwd (189 bytes)
<adam8157> gfrog: 我打晚了可能, 定满了
<fyodor_> kk: testing
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实直接过去也ok，就是要稍稍等一下，
<kk> fyodor_, .. ..  ㍦ 
<itrufeng> kk: 你好
<gfrog> adam8157: 他们会给你安排个地方，但是告诉你，这里有人订了，所以你丫赶紧吃完闪人，但是呢，其实根本没人定
<itrufeng> kk: what are you doing now?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这营销手段啊。。
<fyodor_> kk: 请讲中文
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是吃饭时间无所谓吧，你可以自己带容器去打包
<kk> itrufeng, 您好！  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 其实呢，梨汤很好做，冰糖和烂梨子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在改打法啦，以前是每位多少钱，现在是每壶xx羊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 融科！
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 啊？ 我擦，黑
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 相当黑
<fyodor_> kk: 没反应了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 中体倍力
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ... 咋了 怀念的话就来俺们
<tenzu> Adaptee: 阿当
<kk> fyodor_, 来吧......  ㍦ 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我一直没明白，你们楼对面，物理所边上，那一排房子里的超市啥性质...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不怀念，脏乱差
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那里有超市嘛？ 没发现啊
<MeaCulpa> 邪风四起
<fyodor_> kk: 那方块显示成了 14点 ...lol
<kk> fyodor_, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 敝司一直不跟楼下中体倍力签协议，怨念！ 去健身房还要自己花钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 你有卡?
<gfrog> adam8157: nope，自己花钱才不办呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，怨念。鄙司和附近健身房签协议，居然还有名额限制，还要钱
<hamo> gfrog: 壕..办一个吧...
<jyfl987> http://www.cbrx.com/thread-343105-1-1.html
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 长安街 枪声、、首都发生什么事了？？？ - 社会动态 - 赤壁论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<Bardon> 捕风捉影
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那圖太假了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 旁邊還有兩個大巴...真要有事不得全滅口 = =
<jyfl987> huntxu: maybe阿 你怎么知道那大巴没有被灭口呢
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 那是啥？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 下班坐公車去那溜溜？
<Bardon> 所以说捕风捉影，给个中立外媒的链接看看
<gfrog> hamo: 我不壕，我没情可调
<hamo> jyfl987: 那图ps的太明显了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<soiamso> Bardon: http://www.npr.org/
<kk> soiamso,啥网址y NPR : National Public Radio : News & Analysis, World, US, Music & Arts : NPR
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: OOP
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 你知道最早实现的OOP是什么语言么？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: smalltalk? 不知道
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 嗯..就是smalltalk  你去看看他怎么实现oop的
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 不是最早
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 最早不最早的..不好考证了..反正应该是另外一种OOP的概念
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 是 Simula 67
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 我记得是他是用消息实现oop的
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 脑子不行了，记不清楚了》。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我那个也算是消息传递吧。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: 破马
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 准确的说，是用 Scheme 的第一级过程的特性模拟消息传递。
<roylez> palomino|keepwor: 破马|keep屙
<jyfl987> huntxu: 去溜溜能证明啥？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: SICP 第三章都是这个风格。
<huntxu> jyfl987: 証明你去過那啊
<jyfl987> huntxu: lol
<Cherrot> 有人可以帮我讲讲UML的活动图么？ 决策节点是不是只是指用户的决策而不能表示系统的判断？
<hamo> roylez: .
<cnhezhong> 找回irc密码怎么找回来？我有注册时候的邮箱。请问下命令怎么输入
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 我觉得 SICP 第三章已经算是 OOP 至少是雏形了。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 嗯嗯..我的意思是，不要一想到OOP就想对象...
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 是对象。前两天我给另外一个人看 SICP 第三章的一个例子，我觉得消息传递风格很明显，但他说不是 OOP。因为我没学过这方面的东西，不敢自己乱说。
<iFvwm> cnhezhong: /cs help
<namoamitabuddha> evince 打开一个 pdf，自动退出了，怎么回事
<namoamitabuddha> 没有捕捉到 signal
<namoamitabuddha> 程序正常退出。
<iFvwm> 没segment fault?
<cnhezhong> iFvwm: 无效命令/cs help
<namoamitabuddha> 没
<namoamitabuddha> 而且我用 gdb 加载，也没捕捉到什么错误。
<iFvwm> 那就 /msg chanserv help
<namoamitabuddha> 是上次我看过这个文件，然后退出 evince。这次就不行了。如果清空 cache 应该可以重新读，但我不知道如何清空 cache，还有这也不是根本办法。
<iFvwm> 。
<namoamitabuddha> 我先尝试下，google到说在 .gnome2下
<iFvwm> ~/.config/evince?
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • c语言字符串声明赋值问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367973 我在主函数中声明了字符指针 Code: char* filename="test.png"; 但是编译的时候显示 Code: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’ 意思大概是过时的用法，那请问正确的用法应该是？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 7rack — 2012-03-20 14:44
<cnhezhong> iFvwm: 看过了 没看懂
<namoamitabuddha> 没有那目录
<iFvwm> 那就 /msg nickserv help
<namoamitabuddha> lsof 了下，发现在 .local
<iFvwm> 不记得是哪个了。
<iFvwm> .local的，那是实时生成的吧。不是历史cache啥的
<imfree> ÎÒÔõô¿´ÊÇÂÒÂë
<kk> imfree say: 我怎么看是乱码 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<namoamitabuddha> 恩，不死
<namoamitabuddha> s/不死/不是/
<imfree> ÎÒÓõÄÊÇwindowsµÄAdiIRC
<kk> imfree say: 我用的是windows的AdiIRC in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<namoamitabuddha> imfree: UTF-8
<imfree> ÎÒÊÔÊÔ 3q
<kk> imfree say: ฮาสิสิ 3q in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Bardon> ฮาสิสิ
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 啥是对象？？其实OOP算是个被误传挺多的术语...
<ofan> 对象就是女朋友
<hamo> ofan: ...
<Bardon> 为什么不能是男朋友？
<Bardon> 或是基友
<ofan> 那是基友
<imfree> ÏÖÔÚÏÔʾÕýÈ·ÁËÂð?
<kk> imfree say: 现在显示正确了吗? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ofan> 不搅基
<roylez> Cherrot: .
<namoamitabuddha> imfree: UTF-8!
<roylez> Cherrot: pgm，你上不上？
<Bardon> 搞基纯爷们标准之一啊
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席好~
<Cherrot> roylez: 不上了 没时间
<roylez> Cherrot: 我看了下列表，似乎还是有点深度的
<roylez> Cherrot: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
<imfree> ±ðÈË˵µÄ»°ÎÒ¶¼ÄÜÕýÈ·ÏÔʾÁË
<kk> imfree say: 别人说的话我都能正确显示了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Cherrot> roylez: 所以不上~ 过几天看完CS373和算法导论去
<hamo> roylez: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY3MTE2ODQ4.html
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 真正女屌丝 屌丝女士第一季第一集（中文字幕） - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<hamo> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzY3MTE2ODQ4.html
<roylez> hamo: 神马重口玩意啊...
<hamo> roylez: 福利啊
<roylez> hamo: 你妹，上班福利个啥
<hamo> roylez: ...
<Freebuilder> mutt 才炒蛋了
<hamo> roylez: 法剧而已...
<namoamitabuddha> imfree: I don't know about your IRC client, but it's available to use `ChatZilla' as your IRC client.
 * Cherrot 我给我们实验室断网了 真邪恶~
<roylez> hamo: 有些段子有些假
<mayli> 提问：这里有华为的员工么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 周末十三陵
<gfrog> mayli: 现在华为都在上班呢
<mayli> gfrog: 不能irc?
<hamo> roylez: 但那个铺床单那个不错...
<gfrog> mayli: 外网都没的上吧。。。
<hamo> mayli: 华为工作的时候没外网的
<roylez> hamo: ....
<mayli> hamo: 那怎么查资料呢？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu加入域的問題請教！~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367975 各位大神 ubuntu如何加入域（組），因為公司本身有windows的域，如何將ubuntu加入到Windows域中 本人是小小小小菜鳥，求一份詳細教程。 统计信息: 发表于 由 laoxue0520 — 2012-03-20 15:00
<hamo> mayli: 哈哈...我不是华为的员工...我只是听他们说的...他们工作的时候连U盘都不让带...北研反正是这样的
 * mayli 华为给offer，月入6k，去不去呢？
<hamo> mayli: 哪？
<mayli> hamo: 北京
<hamo> mayli: 北研？做什么？
<hamo> adam8157: 我准备用go写个irc的客户端
<mayli> hamo: 软件开发……
<hamo> mayli: 才6k啊？
<mayli> hamo: 应该是？
<tenzu> hamo: 不许留后门
<hamo> tenzu: 写个bot...咩哈哈
<tenzu> hamo: 写个艹榴新品自动下载脚本
<gfrog> mayli: 才6k？ 果断拒啊
<mayli> hamo: tenzu 放在哪呢？gae？
<mayli> gfrog: 那应该多少才不拒呢？
<gfrog> mayli: 华为那工作强度，给60k还差不多
<tenzu> mayli: 放自己硬盘里
<hamo> mayli: 嗯，准备放gae...现在先写lib
<mayli> hamo: 先看看他开没开端口再说吧
<hamo> mayli: 我先把本地的lib写写看..反正也是练手的
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，加油，少年
<soiamso> mayli: 华为也有很多部门吧
<mayli> soiamso: 软件开发部门，北京的
<thanatoid^2> 6k...
<soiamso> mayli: 如果是第一份工还可以吧
<mayli> soiamso: 本科刚毕业的
<gfrog> soiamso: 第一份工就更不能把人家好好的孩子往火坑里推嘛
 * Cherrot 6k 我就去了~
 * gfrog 60K我可以考虑下
<imtxc> mayli: 果断去啊
<soiamso> mayli: 不过希望你不要被其企业文化轰出来，做人要淡定
<hamo> mayli: 欢迎来我度...
<jiero> hamo: 你还在？
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘给应届生多少米啊？
<hamo> jiero: 在啊..实习期还没结束
<Cherrot> 我还没开始实习呢
 * gfrog 传说近年来360给应届生工资相当高
<jiero> hamo: 可以上班哦，不用百度的玩意？
<imtxc> mayli: 本科能华为也不错了啊。
<Cherrot> hamo: 对呀 我也好奇呢
<Cherrot> hamo: 度娘一般给多少呀
<hamo> gfrog: 不多不多
<hamo> Cherrot: 啥？
<gfrog> hamo: 还不多，肯定比快递公司多
<Cherrot> hamo: 度娘给应届生多少月薪啊
<hamo> gfrog: 为啥肯定？
<soiamso> mayli: 没见过世面的去华为，很可能被轰跑。。
<gfrog> hamo: 要不你也不能跑掉啊，哈哈
<hamo> Cherrot: 公开价格，本科生9.5*14.6   研究僧13*14.6
<Cherrot> hamo: 我有个学长在度娘。。。 不过跟她不熟呢
<hamo> gfrog: 我可不是看了米过去的
<jiero> Cherrot:欧美文化从来不交流工资的事情——亚洲的都喜欢说。。。
<jiero> lol
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，企业文化神马的嘛？
<mayli> soiamso: hamo imtxc 本科毕业貌似都是6k左右吧
 * hamo 我只说公开的价格～～～
<gfrog> jiero: 欧美人儿不差钱儿
<soiamso> mayli: 其他企业也是如此。如果你深谙，厚黑学，估计能待下去
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。
<imtxc> mayli: 你说的嘛本科， 211吧
<jiero> gfrog: 这是秘密
<mayli> imtxc: 911/285
<gfrog> jiero: 放国内，哪家合同上都会写工资是机密，但是都会说
<imtxc> mayli: 那还用说
<hamo> gfrog: 一般也就应届生会说吧？
<gfrog> hamo: 不是应届就不会直说啦，大家可以讨论下社保神马的，lol
<hamo> gfrog: 嚓...
<gfrog> hamo: lol
<mayli> hamo: 9.5*14.6是？
<jiero>  gfrog还是中国人脸皮厚
<soiamso> gfrog: 要看行业，一般会说包底多少。。。
 * gfrog 看来敝司给应届生还算比较高了，外加环境宽松，但是为啥么人来呢。。。
 * gfrog 非要去华为那种苦逼地方遭罪
<soiamso> gfrog: 毕业生，不知道创业，比较安份
<jiero> gfrog: 人是看名气的。
<gfrog> jiero: 华为很有名气么？
<hamo> mayli: 9.5k/m with a 2.6m bonus
<soiamso> gfrog: 都不想去创造名气
<jiero> gfrog: 你说呢。
<jiero> soiamso: 因为想要创业的都在毕业前就准备好了
<gfrog> jiero: 没觉得，我已经撅了无数华为的猎头了
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们公司能好进啊
<Cherrot> gfrog: 你是猎头？
<sui`> 大家都说华为工作比较辛苦。。
<Cherrot> gfrog: 哦 对 你是Canonical的哈
<jiero> Cherrot: ...
<jiero> Cherrot: 他是 RH的
<gfrog> imdiot: 很好进啊，连学历要求基本都没有的
<Cherrot> jiero: 额……明明记得前些天他在挖 adam8157 的……
<imtxc> gfrog: 招不招Linux C 的程序员
<gfrog> imtxc: 问阿蛋，他们那头多些
<jiero> gfrog: 。。。这就完蛋了，人家最喜欢看学历的
<Cherrot> gfrog: JavaEE 是不是不合RH胃口 嘿嘿
<gfrog> jiero: 矮油，只有看学历才显得专业嘛？
<soiamso> Cherrot: jboss 没卖几套 ？
<Evanescence> jiero: 你要被诏安了?
<Cherrot> soiamso: ……俺不想干销售……
<imtxc> adam8157: RH 招C程序员不，应届生。
<hamo> adam8157: +1 ^^^^
<Evanescence> imdiot: 做测试员不错
<jiero> Evanescence: 我要办公司的话，可能要和RH当伙伴。
<jiero> Evanescence: 恩。
<soiamso> Cherrot: 没卖几套，就没有 java的需求。
<jiero> lol
<imfree> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Version 6.1 Build 7600) , CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz @ 2400 MHz 1024 kb Cache, MEM: 2046MB, 59% free, DISKS: total 552 Gb, 184 Gb free, GFX: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT  256 MB, SCREEN: ͨÓü´²å¼´ÓüàÊÓÆ÷, 1680 x 1050 @ 32 bit, AUDIO: Realtek High Definition Audio, UPTIME: 0 d, 1 h, 53 m
<kk> imfree say: OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (Version 6.1 Build 7600) , CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2140 @ 1.60GHz @ 2400 MHz 1024 kb Cache, MEM: 2046MB, 59% free, DISKS: total 552 Gb, 184 Gb free, GFX: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT 256 MB, SCREEN: 通用即插即用监视器, 1680 x 1050 @ 32 bit, AUDIO: Realtek High Definition Audio, UPTIME: 0 d, 1 h, 53 m in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Cherrot> soiamso: LOL
 * mayli RH貌似在最近还在找测试吧
<Evanescence> WTH
 * Cherrot 是不是测试永远缺人……
<jiero> Cherrot: 哈哈
<imtxc> Evanescence: 给我说的么
<Evanescence> imtxc: 不是,是说imfree
<gfrog> mayli: 似乎还在招，反正经常见到有面试的
<Evanescence> imtxc: 我上次记得 adam8157 他们找测试,所以我说你可以去做测试员
<imtxc> gfrog: 阿当今天在忙
<hamo> imtxc: 他开组会呢...
<imtxc> o
<gfrog> imtxc: 阿蛋去找情调（tiao2）了
<Evanescence> linux 下面有没有敏捷相关的工具啊? 最近看到一本讲敏捷的书,看看使用的工具是什么样子的
<hamo> imtxc: 对对，他们组有两个美女... cc gfrog
<imtxc> ....
<jiero> roylez: 现在雕像都能被stab。。。
<Evanescence> gfrog: 是女的? 哇哇
<gfrog> hamo: 你惦记很久了吧？
<gfrog> Evanescence: 神马逻辑。。。
<Evanescence> gfrog: 应为 hamo 说 cc 和 gfrog 是两个美女来着
 * Cherrot 这是个基情四射的年代
<imtxc> RH笔试题啥难度
<Evanescence> 真够纠结的
<Evanescence> 啥年代啊,迷糊了
<wzlxx> imtxc: 你要去？
<gfrog> Evanescence: 。。。。
<Evanescence> linux 下面有没有敏捷相关的工具啊? 最近看到一本讲敏捷的书,看看使用的工具是什么样子的
<mayli> imtxc: 貌似没有笔试？
<imtxc> wzlxx: mayli ???
<Evanescence> gfrog: 不关我的事啊,我是听信谣言
<gfrog> imtxc: 我面试的时候还好，不过不是面devel了，所以可能不太一样
<Evanescence> RH 测试员工资有多少啊?
<wzlxx> 500
<imtxc> 咱不是285 911的，人要不？
 * wzlxx gaga
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 测试员工资500? 一个月?
<Evanescence> wzlxx: 你牛了
<wzlxx> Evanescence: haha
<soiamso> Evanescence: 可能是500一天。
<mayli> gfrog: 求月薪参考
<Evanescence> soiamso: 不应该啊,那是15000啊...
<imtxc> gfrog: 进RH的流程来看看 复杂不。。。。
<soiamso> Evanescence: 测试工资一定比开发低？
<LeithWong> 不会工作三十天的吧。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 内核级别了啊。。。
<Evanescence> soiamso: 测试理解上是这样的.
<Evanescence> jiero: dev
<Evanescence> jiero: dev-or也是内核级别啊
<jiero> Evanescence: 测试也要写补丁？
<jiero> Evanescence: 测试工资一直很高的
<Evanescence> jiero: report bug?
<Evanescence> jiero: 纯猜测,
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知
<wzlxx> jiero: 测试一般都是写测试脚本吧……不太清楚鸟
<gfrog> mayli: 机密
<Evanescence> 这里不是说着测试员么? 怎么没人知道神马是测试啊?
<imfree> UPTIME: 0 days, 2 hours, 6 minutes
<jiero> Evanescence:  adam8157就是
<gfrog> imtxc: 没啥流程啊，就是面试一下，哦了就人力面，然后签合同
<mayli> gfrog: 真是机密么？
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157一直招不来新的美女...所以我就走了...
<gfrog> mayli: true
<gfrog> hamo: 你走了于是他招来了？
<mayli> gfrog: 私下透露也不成？
<gfrog> hamo: 你应该知道阿蛋喜欢搅基的，lol
<gfrog> mayli: 合同里写着，禁止向任何人透露
<imtxc> gfrog: 还真没笔试？
<Evanescence> adam8157 不是 developer吗?
<gfrog> imtxc: 不清楚现在的流程
<mayli> gfrog: 那也不能向男友透露？
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦 啊 完了问问阿当
<Evanescence> 商业果然很讨厌,什么都玩机密, 来个open source
<gfrog> mayli: 我擦，我是男的，我不搅基，别听 Evanescence 瞎扯
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有车啊亲
<gfrog> imtxc: 嗯，他成天面试别人，估计门儿清
<Evanescence> gfrog: 我是我扯的!! 我是听 imtxc 说的
<imtxc> adam8157: 啊 你会开完了啊？
<adam8157> jiero: 谁挖我?
<adam8157> Evanescence: kernel测试
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以腿啊亲
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<Evanescence> 这 imtxc 开头的nick咋这么多,我都忘记死谁了
 * imtxc 我这会就打听工作呢  没瞎说
<adam8157> imtxc: 你都知道我们的开会时间了...
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那月工资多少?
<imtxc> adam8157: 刚gfrog说的
<adam8157> Evanescence: 你太直接了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 我没踏入社会,所以直接是表示友好的方式
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥？
<imtxc> adam8157: 来打听打听你这里找工作的流程。。。
<MeaCulpa> 擦，帽帽生意不错么
<mayli> gfrog: adam8157 那HR大概给多少薪水呢？6k,7k,8k,9k?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 应该是的,大名之下吸引了不少
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 快递行业需要新生力量啊
<adam8157> Evanescence: 对外宣称起薪100k/year
<gfrog> mayli: 总之比华为那破地方多就是了
<imtxc> adam8157: 本科生招不呢？
<hamo> adam8157: 100w/year?
<Evanescence> adam8157: 很牛了啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 找
<soiamso> mayli: 华为不错吧，rh不会跳华为，华为跳rh容易
<hamo> soiamso: 贵帽没这么惨吧...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你面的是哪个职位？ 需要啥条件
<imtxc> 农村呆时间长了，也想呆帝都
<mayli> gfrog: 呵呵，呵呵，呵呵，呵呵
<LeithWong> 以前一个挺搓的哥们去了rh，从此感觉rh就。。。
<imtxc> LeithWong: ？？
<Evanescence> LeithWong: 还能这样的?
<imtxc> 搓是嘛意思
<gfrog> LeithWong: 好吧，其实我一直认为我很搓，yum都搞不定
<jiero> imtxc: 差？
<mayli> imtxc: 每天撸的意思吧
<imtxc> jiero: mayli 哦啊
<MeaCulpa> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7087027/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Symantec Norton AntiVirus 2006 All Platform Source Code (download torrent) - TPB
<LeithWong> 抱歉 没有打击全面的意思 就是说 可能要求没那么高 水平参差
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 小挫
<imtxc> adam8157: 是不是就是https://careers.redhat.com/ext/search?act=list&Keyword=&SearchJobID=&Category=&Location=188 这里投简历？
<kk> imtxc ⇪ t: redhat.com | Careers
<gfrog> LeithWong: 怎么说呢。。。 好吧，虽然有点冠冕堂皇了点，但是RH的企业文化教导我们，企业里的每个员工都是必不可少的一份子，没有谁代替谁的可能，因为每个人都是不同的
<gfrog> LeithWong: 你可能觉得某个人在某方面很搓，但是他能加入RH，说明他一定有他的长处，而这个长处正好是RH所需要的。
<iFvwm> gfrog: 这意思，不就是天天抄鱿鱼了。
<iFvwm> 铁打的营盘
<iFvwm> 你们是流水
 * MeaCulpa 从工作开始接受的文化就是每个人都是可以替代的
<imtxc> 求一份帝都的工作。。
<imtxc> gfrog: .,,
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 你是啥公司啊
<mayli> imtxc: 华为在春招啊，招好多人呢
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那不是压力好大？
<iFvwm> 当然都是可替代的。
<LeithWong> gfrog: 有企业文化的公司。。。
<hamo> imtxc: 铜球
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 香港人是如此认为的
<imtxc> mayli: 来个链接
<LeithWong> 我就属于一直觉得企业文化就是忽悠人的。。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 网络代理导致网络配置崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367980 每次我在系统设置里打开网络代理之后，屏幕右上角的网络符号会变成一个扇型，点开后什么都没有：有线没了，无线也没了。然后在进系统设置中的“网络”时，提示什么系统配置不兼容。。。只要我每次用到代理就这样； …
<mayli> gfrog: 把老板替代掉，把标语替代掉
<adam8157> imtxc: 给我投
<mayli> imtxc: huawei.com
<adam8157> imtxc: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<imtxc> hamo: adam8157 哦啊。。。
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: 是否理解 call/cc
<imtxc> adam8157: 看了啊你的博客。
<mayli> adam8157: 你也在测试组？
 * imtxc 我估计我简历吹不成牛了。
<adam8157> imtxc: 直接给我投 会容易些
<iFvwm> 原来蛋蛋那边少了人。
<iFvwm> 难怪不可替代。 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，上次你得奖到底发了神马？ 只有$$嘛？ 还是有个奖章神马的？
<iFvwm> 18m整个官僚公司，人多了。都可替代。
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<mayli> adam8157: 招实习生么？
<hamo> adam8157: 你今天好生意啊？
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: call-with-current-continuation
<soiamso> mayli: 。。
<imtxc> mayli: 你都华为offer了  还实习？
<MeaCulpa> 竹子: 汗。。。好吧 你随便说句话 不知道哪个名字是你
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: 晕 原来是你啊
<mayli> imtxc: soiamso 不想签的路过
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 哈哈，gtalk有意思
<mayli> imtxc: soiamso 被各位同行前辈鄙视了
<soiamso> mayli: 我不是同行。。。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没好意思要
<adam8157> hamo: .
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 我像你那么大的时候，连vb都看不懂，就是程序猿了
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油
<adam8157> gfrog: 准备借个车去跟你们玩儿
<LeithWong> MeaCulpa: 那个群最早是和ownlinux那个频道对应的 不过目前我看到只有huntxu在里边。。。
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 你猜我多大?
<adam8157> gfrog: 周几
 * MeaCulpa 现在还是没看懂
<MeaCulpa> mayli: er...不知道，难道比蛋蛋大
<MeaCulpa> LeithWong: 哦，我忘了是什么年月看到chatterous那东西
<soiamso> mayli: 华为的股票比rh值钱，不过估计你分不到华为的股票，但是rh有可能分到。
<byncz> 我也想去啊
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 89年的男子
<mayli> soiamso: adam8157 gfrog 分到股票了？
<imtxc> 等等去弄弄简历。然后发给adam
<imtxc> 唉 现在去看看往年那些毕业晚会的视频，再也笑不起来了。
<imtxc> mayli: 为啥
<adam8157> mayli: 大陆只发钱 美国才有股票
<soiamso> mayli: 只是对这两家公司的描述，不是现实。
<mayli> adam8157: 要是rh给的钱多，我就准备去实习
<adam8157> mayli: 实习20元一小时
 * mayli "车祸导致跑车解体，男性司机当场死亡，两位女性乘客严重受伤。"北京不大安全啊
<mayli> adam8157: 20*24*30=14400
<hamo> mayli: 实习的话你可能会给怪蜀叔 adam8157 蹂躏哟...
<iFvwm> mayli: 你想死啊。
<adam8157> mayli: ...
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 娃娃
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez http://www.smzdm.com/the-amazon-com-us-the-amazon-10-the-par-value-gift-card-5.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 蚊子肉：Amazon.com 美国亚马逊 $10面值 Gift Card 　$5 » 什么值得买
<mayli> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: Sat.
<adam8157> gfrog: roylez 购买成功
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啥用？
<gfrog> adam8157: 没啥值得海淘的啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 多出5$
<MeaCulpa> roylez: /me 16 个screen window, 其中6个里连了其他screen, 3个是console... Windows 用户的人生
 * mayli "网络有爆料称，目击者沈先生发现黑色法拉利跑车已解体，同时，地上躺着一名裸体的美貌年轻女子，“已经说不出话了，只发出轻微的哼哼声。”随后，沈先生报了警。还有报道称，包括司机在内共有3人，一男两女，全部被远远地甩出车外，其中一名女子全身赤裸。"
<mayli>  
 * MeaCulpa windows 八个workspace 撑满... 完全迷失了
<soiamso> mayli: 沈先生。。。
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 所以说本田还是有想法的，把档位放在靠近上方，腾出地方方便blow
<iFvwm> 关键看司机是男是女。 mayli
<huntxu> 法拉利太不耐撞
 * mayli "网络有爆料称，目击者沈先生发现黑色法拉利跑车已解体，同时，地上躺着一名裸体的美貌年轻女子，“已经说不出话了，只发出轻微的哼哼声。”随后，沈先生报了警。还有报道称，包括司机在内共有3人，一男两女，全部被远远地甩出车外，其中一名女子全身赤裸。" 女子有照片么？美貌年轻是怎么回事？
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你还可怜
<huntxu> 撞車通常挂的是副駕駛
<soiamso> mayli: SAP 这类投过了嘛？
<mayli> soiamso: 不想做sap
<xxd> 我最近要学驾照，各位有什么建议吗？
<iFvwm> 胆子小的，别学。 xxd
<mayli> soiamso: 谈过做ERP的公司，做网银的公司，做各种SAP/Orcale的公司
<xxd> iFvwm, 我胆子不小，极品飞车很厉害的
<soiamso> xxd: 你喜欢开红色的法拉利？
<iFvwm> 你敢压死人不。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 副驾驶在BlowJob呢
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 那些不好么？
<xxd> soiamso, 喜欢，你送我个？
<soiamso> xxd: 你自己到极品飞车里面选。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你在场？
<xxd> soiamso, 我要求不高，保时捷就行
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 不想做这个方向
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我猜的.
<iFvwm> 司机是男是女
<gfrog> adam8157: roylez 搞了个苦逼佳能的打印机，还真没法驱动。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: yooo
<iFvwm> gfrog: 一个一个测试驱动就是。
<Patrick_DJ> GOOD IDEA.
<iFvwm> 日本到国内的打印机，型号完全改了的。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 也是啊。。。
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 而且手賤去幹擾開車的
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 因此...
<roylez> gfrog: 笨
<iFvwm> huntxu: 你在yy?
<fyodor_> iFvwm: 为什么你总像只快乐的小鸟鸟..
<iFvwm> ..
<soiamso> iFvwm: 差价60% 不改不行，
<roylez> gfrog: 驱动最简单的是hp和ibm之流的美国货
<gfrog> roylez: 同意
<gfrog> roylez: 可惜组里有个canon的烂货，只能看看能不能对付上了
<iFvwm> soiamso: 没这么多吧
<roylez> gfrog: 不能驱动的都寄给我
<gfrog> roylez: email给你
<gfrog> roylez: 留邮箱吧
<iFvwm> lelezou@18m.com
<soiamso> iFvwm: 有，大陆港澳柜台报价。
<soiamso> iFvwm: fuji xerox
<imtxc> adam8157:
<imtxc> adam8157:
<imtxc> adam8157: 就投Quality Engineer - Kernel(General) 吧？
<imtxc> 额 看见面试的人就紧张
<iFvwm> soiamso: 。canon的也这么多？
<roylez> gfrog: ............
<soiamso> iFvwm: 这个没有留意
<iFvwm> imtxc: 怕啥。 adam8157 去年自己才被面的。
<roylez> gfrog: 你的邮箱可以收打印机附件？给我吧
<imtxc> iFvwm: 然后他今年就开始面人了啊 厉害
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以 给我发就是了
<iFvwm> imtxc: 说明rh少人。你赶紧去
<imtxc> adam8157: ok
<iFvwm> 最好你是妹子。 imtxc 那边最缺这个。
<adam8157> gfrog: 跟kaka讨论了下, 我得去买条运动裤...
<iFvwm> 至今 adam8157 单身。
<adam8157> gfrog: 都有啥是必备的?
<imtxc> iFvwm: 你不是iGnome嘛 怎么又爱fvwm了呢？
<adam8157> iFvwm: 什么叫至今
<iFvwm> 。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这说起来。。。 话就长啦
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过还有女同胞参加，估计强度会低到爆
<imtxc> iFvwm: 不是
<imtxc> iFvwm: 不是吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: yooo 谁?
<iFvwm> imtxc: ?
 * imtxc 哦 也对 他还跟好基友一起住呢
<mayli> gfrog: adam8157 你们都是测试？
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你留个悬念，virt-qe的
<gfrog> mayli: yep
<iFvwm> 可怜的
<adam8157> gfrog: 高姐?
<imtxc> 额。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那是谁？
<adam8157> gfrog: 很高的姐姐
<gfrog> adam8157: 很高的姐姐？
<imtxc> adam8157: 怎么你又有帽子了啊
<mayli> gfrog: adam8157 我去年给casperant发过简历电面过的
<iFvwm> 九头身的
<gfrog> mayli: 矮油，casper跟阿蛋是一个战壕里的
<imtxc> 前两天还没有呢
<imtxc> 没注意到。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我想有就有
<adam8157> mayli: 咋没要你
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 那啥，RH 面试还有签的时间是多长呢？ 我一同学进我们这里公司笔试面试的 花了2个月
 * MeaCulpa 时代变了，好久没升级svn了
<adam8157> imtxc: 你面这个职位的话, 我可一告诉你结果, 我的意见也占很大部分
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: svn...好古老的东东耶
<adam8157> imtxc: 我当时是一天
<imtxc> adam8157: .......
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋要有节操啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: linux里一直用，我是说windows里的小龟龟svn
<gfrog> imtxc: 赶快色诱阿蛋，lol
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 肯定有, 过来给我添乱的话 必须不能要
<imtxc> gfrog: 我这里没妹子啊
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你已经被踢了。你完蛋了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 你用你自己就成。
<imtxc> gfrog: iFvwm 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: svn 很多hoster悲天悯人的用http/https, 不像git都是一水的ssh货。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: git fetch的时候也可以http的吧
 * adam8157 yea 明天去买条运动裤 周六骑车去咯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没搞过git server还真不懂这里的道道
<MeaCulpa> git 无所谓协议的
<mayli> adam8157: 后来考研了,就说没去
<MeaCulpa> 只是网上的hoster都ssh
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，千万选好裤子，免得硌蛋哦
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<rockyguy> ..
<iFvwm> 骑车有啥高兴的。 破蛋蛋
<adam8157> iFvwm: 85km
<gfrog> adam8157: seriously
<huntxu> 騎車是蛋蛋的運動
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 摩擦增加血液循环不好么，自行车是男人噩梦
<iFvwm> 。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 准备去耐克折扣店买条
<rockyguy> 是女人噩梦吧。。
<iFvwm> 我读书的时候，骑车3天出去玩。 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 很多人骑车压破蛋蛋的，骑车是灭蛋仅次于马球的运动
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你映射。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没那么严重啦，你看环法那些爷们割蛋的也没几个
<iFvwm> 乱影射
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 阿姆斯特朗睾丸癌
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 而且顶级的自行车都没女人参加的，说明自行车就是男人的运动
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 只有一个睾丸
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那哥们骑车之前就割了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 人家的车子坐垫设计的算好的，不能和国内那种比
<mayli> adam8157: gfrog rh上班可以irc?
<imtxc> 打听打听，测试的薪水够在帝都生活不呢？
<mosesofmason> ............
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 国内也有好货的
<imtxc> mayli: 他俩一直在这里。除了开会
<adam8157> mayli: 我们的内部IM就是irc
<gfrog> mayli: 淘宝也没问题，公司mail client内置twitter客户端，很多同事都在facebook上可以找到
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚毕业么?
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 坐垫有坑？
<imtxc> adam8157: 马上毕业了
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 具体不知
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们那么先进？
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你不乖。你又是猜的。
<adam8157> imtxc: 刚毕业本科给你100K RMB每年, 外加浮动的奖金和年终(这个不多)
<wzlxx> adam8157: 看来你们工作就是轻松啊……
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我也很纳闷，那个twitter插件天天给我发骚扰邮件，好讨厌。。。
<adam8157> wzlxx: 也忙
<gfrog> adam8157: yoooo，你竟然有年终奖！！
<wzlxx> 100k，那么强
<adam8157> gfrog: cash award嘛 就是年终咯
<gfrog> adam8157: 那么一点点，还分好几年发。。。
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你必须在 adam8157 的绝对领导下，才能得到100k
<MeaCulpa> 避税
<mayli> adam8157: gfrog 这一点就比华为强啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 我今年都没签，擦，
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥
<MeaCulpa> 华为不是很有米的么
<gfrog> adam8157: 没资格，QE以上才有
 * hamo 哇哈...我的bot上来了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你是qa?
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...你干吗踢我的bot
<adam8157> gfrog: 竟然这样
<hamo> adam8157: 你是QE？
<gfrog> adam8157: 苦逼到爆了
<adam8157> hamo: 踢着玩玩
<adam8157> hamo: .
<iFvwm> 把蛤蟆也踢了
<hamo> adam8157: QE  QA 啥区别》？
<adam8157> hamo: 对不起了
<wzlxx> 谁能告诉我啥工作最轻松？
<imtxc> 挺高了 我同学弄烽火的 也就65k 研究生才100
<iFvwm> 。
<mayli> j
<imtxc> 这得好好的想想写写简历了。
<caleb-> wzlxx: 人大代表
<iFvwm> caleb-: 政协
<wzlxx> caleb-: 面试题看看，看俺能面试上不能
<iFvwm> 这。。题目
<imtxc> adam8157: 有啥子其他要求么？证书啊 本本啊啥的
<wzlxx> imtxc: 简历不要写的太多，不然没人理的……
<ofan_> wzlxx: 保安
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有
<ofan_> wzlxx: 当保安
<imtxc> wzlxx: 恩。
<wzlxx> ofan_: 汗……
<adam8157> imtxc: 有rhce更好
<imtxc> .......
<iFvwm> 乞丐。 ofan_
<ofan_> iFvwm: 那得跪着
<wzlxx> imtxc: 我上次跳的时候别人打来电话第一句是"你简历咋写那么简单啊"，然后就叫我来面试了……
<iFvwm> 屁。没这样的
<mayli> adam8157: 带着蛋蛋去有加分么？
<imtxc> wzlxx: 额 还能这样
<wzlxx> imtxc: 嘎嘎
<ofan_> Guido去Google面试，简历只有一句话：I wrote Python，结果面到第10轮Google才知道这句话的意思。
<imtxc> adam8157: 给你发邮件附件吧？
<iFvwm> lol 真话。 adam8157
 * ofan_ Guido去Google面试，简历只有一句话：I wrote Python，结果面到第10轮Google才知道这句话的意思。
<adam8157> imtxc: 附件只要pdf 最好还有纯文本
<imtxc> adam8157: 好。
<Freebuilder> procmail 只有「匹配然后写入文件或传给管道」这点功能吗？
<mayli> hello
 * mayli 验证了男生去RH的下场
<kk> mayli, 好.. .  ㍨ 
 * mayli 验证了男生去RH的下场
<hamo> adam8157: 你妹～～～
<ofan_> mayli: MM?
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 away
<hamo> adam8157: 别跑
<ofan_> hamo: 去追
<iFvwm> roylez: 为啥你们那不招人。
<iFvwm> nnnd 下班了。
<wzlxx> iFvwm: 太爽了……
 * wzlxx 埋头工作中……
<fyodor_> iFvwm: 昨天一天的工昨被 rm 了. shit
<ssjjxx000> 大家好
<kk> ssjjxx000, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<ssjjxx000> 怎么在irc 使用固定的用户名
<nyfair> 年轻人要想好啊，改名要向这里的管理猿献出宝贵的东西
<ssjjxx000> 那个命令是？？？
<wzlxx> ssjjxx000: \/nick xxx
 * gfrog 难道gnome 2.30还是gnome2？ 
<ssjjxx000>  \/nick xxx
<ssjjxx000> 不行阿
<wzlxx> 汗
<ssjjxx000> 是啊
<fyodor_> lol
<wzlxx> 去掉\
<ssjjxx000> 是不是 /nick ssjjxx000
<ssjjxx000> 对吗
<nyfair> oh no, the irc server returns 'erroneous nickname'
<nyfair> what's the hell?
<Aoy_c> ssjjxx000: 如果是用irssi的话可以直接写到配置文件里
 * MeaCulpa 多年前接到一个电话，直接叫去华为面试，时间是周日早晨，女声沙哑。遂无视
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 嘛意思？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 搞周末面试的公司一律拒掉，哈哈
<nyfair> 果断拒啊
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 周日上班啊，不拒逆天
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 哦，呵呵
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 周日是要奉献给上帝的
 * wzlxx 上6天我都撑不住
<MeaCulpa> 周六要奉献给天主和圣母
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我面试的时候还试探过，说工作日没空，可否改到周末，结果对方那个HR大姐也是老油条，跟我说抱歉，周末休息，没人面试
 * wzlxx 所以跳了个上5x7的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我有一次周六到一个满是阿三的房间面试
<gfrog> wzlxx: 矮油 5x7，这是神马地方。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那是神马地方？
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 某软件公司嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 阿三也加班？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道... 而且还爆远
<nyfair> 这么苦鳖？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这种地方必须拒
<worm> Namoamitabuddha是干什么的？是这个IRC的住持吗？为什么突然插进来说一句阿弥陀佛？
<ssjjxx000> 谢谢
<gfrog> worm: 知客僧
<nyfair> 娇主吉言
<Aoy_c> 阿弥陀佛...
<gfrog> 耶稣基督圣母玛利亚
<worm> Jesus Christ...
<nyfair> Flying Spaghetti Monster！
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: FSM is the LIGHT of the universe!
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 5楼有个妹子涂了Channel #5
 * MeaCulpa All are welcome into the loving embrace of His Noodly Appendage
<MeaCulpa> Qui tacet consentire videtur
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 配好了的桌面。欢迎拍砖 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367993 先上图。不说多 统计信息: 发表于 由 s13246518873 — 2012-03-20 17:18
<MeaCulpa> 我擦这帖子，一楼【先上图。不说多】二楼【不会上图。晕。】
<thanatoid^2> 问个问题 数组名作为参数传递的就是数组的地址吧？
<thanatoid^2> c语言里
<wzlxx> 是一维数组的首地址
<wzlxx> 这里还有使用slackware的同胞没？
<Patrick_DJ> Hi, since my computer shutdown un-correctly, my pacman seams be broken, everytime I try to install some like 'pacman -S gedit', it always failed, and print message: "error: failed to commit transaction (wrong or NULL argument passed)". Anyone knows how to fix this?
 * MeaCulpa 这个adam果然有意思
<Patrick_DJ> I can't visit google or baidu now, because our company persist all the web address to our company web site in DNS server.
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu论坛都有人来做作业了...CU宕机了！？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 臺灣的 H5N2
 * gfrog 明儿去18M围观
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: 换DNS，跟上个公司一样悲剧
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 汗，CU也不是做作业的地方……
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: I don't know any candidate DSN server address. 0_0
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 啥啊
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: You can use google's public DNS 8.8.8.8 or 4.4.4.4
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天的啊? 幸好没报名, 我明天要复诊
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: is address "8.8.8.8" really exist?
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: it's amazing.
<Patrick_DJ> I am ping it.
<Patrick_DJ> can
<CyrusYzGTt> Patrick_DJ§ nameserver 203.109.254.43    nameserver 193.36.79.101
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 我一直以为CU是做作业的地方...
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 汗……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不是你这个adam...
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 俺还是很稀饭CU的……
<MeaCulpa> wzlxx: 弊死也有很多人上去做作业
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 别不好意思啊
<MeaCulpa> . /避死/避司
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 鄙司
<wzlxx> 还有哪好论坛，给说个……
<wzlxx> 感觉就CU好玩点了……
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 唉，Google输入不好
<MeaCulpa> 我所知道的，有点关系的，就是CU, Sir, 和Ubuntu了
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 这几个我也知道，不过感觉就CU最好玩了……
<wzlxx> SIR上的人太上了……
<Patrick_DJ> What happen, it looks like I disconnect IRC just now.
<Patrick_DJ> Any information I missed?
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: 你们公司不让用汉语嘛?
<huntxu> gfrog: 明天？上地那個？
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: I forgot to install Chinese Input.
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 截了一张ITALC 网络教室的图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=367997 趁着还都在学习抓了一张图 蓝色是打指法练习的，另一个是Writer文字处理 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2012-03-20 17:44
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: lOL
<gfrog> huntxu: en
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: I think my English should be easy to understand.
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: 木办法，俺英语差
<huntxu> gfrog: 唔，我下午才吐槽樂樂家發給別人的文檔是doc...
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: ... =_=
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道是我那份邀请函他发的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 骑个小轮的没问题吧 kaka有
<adam8157> gfrog: 20"
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm，随你了，我对周六的行程不报太大希望，估计速度很慢，所以骑神马车都无所谓
<gfrog> adam8157: 你最好把kaka的头盔一起借着
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 他有 虽然我怕我脑袋大戴不了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怕的是你们这些newbie在八高上出危险
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> gfrog: 啊? 要上高速啊?
<CyrusYzGTt> 看到 中式英語了
<lmh_> adam8157,kaka 不去阿？
<adam8157> lmh_: 去 他有俩车
<lmh_> gfrog, 看来我让你发邮件不是个好的选择阿
<imfree> ÎÒ˵»°ÊÇÂÒÂëÂð?
<kk> imfree say: 我说话是乱码吗? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<wzlxx> 吃饭……
<wzlxx> 现在有网了，让我刚装的slackware情何以堪啊……
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 小白球ubuntu如何登陆城市热点DR.com上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368000 学校 用的城市热点dr.com客服端登陆上网！可是ubuntu下如何安装登陆上网啊 网页登陆禁止 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangpeng609013264 — 2012-03-20 18:10
<imfree> ÎÒ˵µÄÊÇÂÒÂëÂð£¿
<kk> imfree say: 我说的是乱码吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<gfrog> adam8157: 辅路
<gfrog> lmh_: 啥？
<imfree> 我说的是乱码吗
<imfree> 应该是弄好了...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tll8CLwCMVw
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - [罪大滔天] 索尼客戶服務的真實一面 (曆時五個月的真人真事對話記錄精華)
<lmh_> gfrog, 现在有几个人了？
<gfrog> lmh_: no idea
 * adam8157_away away
<lmh_> gfrog, 别到时候光去的一趟下来就天黑了，^_^
<gfrog> lmh_: 我很怀疑这点
<imtxc> gfrog: 打算骑车去哪？
<gfrog> imtxc: 十三陵
<imtxc> gfrog: 很远么？
<gfrog> imtxc: 往返90KM--
<imtxc> ....那是不近啊
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • xrandr如何升级？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368003 我笔记本通过vnc连接到了远程的一台服务器，结果服务器那边只能开800*600的分辨率，想调在Monitor中整分辨率，弹出对话框说RADNR extension is too old (must be at least 1.2)。所以想请教下xrandr该如何升级？服务器是Debian 6的。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 5130386  …
<imtxc> mayli: 真不签了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新人求助：apt-get update问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368007 我用的是10.04，用的是163的源。但apt-get update一直出现以下内容，请问该如何解决？ 错误 http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg 无法连接上 127.0.0.1:1984 (127.0.0.1)。 - connect (111: 拒绝连接) 错误 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main Translation-zh_CN …
<phoenixlzx1> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx1, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<imtxc> 郁闷
<imtxc> 给阿当把简历发错了。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • “/”分区不足问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368012 “/”分区的时候分了21G，今天更新系统完后提示说不足1G了，我用磁盘管理工具查看了“/”的实际大小才6.1G，/home，/var都是独立分区的，有人知道啥原因么？求教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huo951 — 2012-03-20 19:35
<moska> imtxc: 把手机插机子上会怎样？
<worm> kk用gparted调一下，顺便检查一下分区表
<imtxc> moska: ???
<moska> imdiot: 插win上会自动安装驱动，不知插ubuntu上会怎样
<worm> 动态加载驱动，然后显示在移动宽带里。
<moska> worm: 你插过？
<worm> moska 我用我的三星B309和NokiaN8试过，只是不会配置……
<worm> 不知道别的行不行。
<moska> worm: 哦
<worm> moska 如果你配置成功了，麻烦告诉我一下。
<moska> worm: 哦
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • ［分享］用update-alternatives管理鼠标主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368013 不知道鼠标主题属于哪个版块，所以发在这里了 update-alternatives，不仅可以管理鼠标主题，还可以很多（比如主题，如果你不怕麻烦的话）。它一般用来管理谁是默认程序。 ==== 例子中，我会有个放鼠标的目录（目录是可以随意 …
<fhmdgxs> 223.214.238.57] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<fhmdgxs> 04:04 -!- cleamoon [~cleamoon@95.209.50.243.bredband.tre.se] has quit [Ping timeout: 260 seconds]
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：高手解释下““/usr/bin/alltray” “prism” -override “/home/。。。。“ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368016 AllTray是一个可以将程序的窗口最小化到系统托盘的小软件，主要为那些没有原生提供最小化到系统托盘功能的程序而准备的。目前，AllTray可以在 GNOME、KDE、Xfce、Fluxbox、WindowMaker等环境中使 …
<cfy> 额。。3.3.0发布了。。
<cfy> 更新下。。
<wzlxx> cfy: 用arch的就是幸福……
<cfy> wzlxx: why?
<wzlxx> 可以更新……
<soiamso> wzlxx: 配置的时候痛苦。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机ubuntu的logo没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368020 经过安装显卡驱动，屏幕亮度电源管理和摄像头一顿瞎整搞定之后，才发现开机是的那个logo不见了，取而代之的是一串字符，然后直接进入桌面。每次开机后都会生成新的xorg（根据时间判断的）。恢复模式下的X配置也不可用了 统计信息: 发表于  …
<jiero> roylez我主动去hell玩玩了。
<vic> 其实arch也配置不了多少东西
<soiamso> vic: 配置字体的时候。。。
<Freebuilder> 辛苦了几天，结果感觉 mutt 并不好用
<imtxc>  /names
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vic> 字体基本没咋配置   kde自动配置 在加上文泉驿的一个配置字体的小程序 就搞定了
<vic> 字号小 还是发虚。。
<ofan_> 改配置文件
<vic> unaffiliated/ofan)。
<vic> [04:41] <ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vic> [04:42] <vic> 字体基本没咋配置   kde自动配置 在加上文泉驿的一个配置字体的小程序 就搞定了
<vic> [04:43] <vic> 字号小 还是发虚。。
<vic> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/20/抓图1.png
<kk> vic,啥网址y ["403 => Net::HTTPForbidden . IN gettitle"]
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。
<ofan> 嘛玩意
<Freebuilder> vic, 字体有没有配头，看各人品味
<ofan_> 直接hint全开
<yappy> 奇怪，为什么minipage里出现中文就错误？
<ofan_> vic: 直接hint 全看，开subpixel
<yappy> 提示选择中文字体的命令未定义。
<ofan_> vic: 小字体别用wqy的，用最像素或者Terminus
<vic> 我感觉我的字体还算可以吧  。。。。。。将就的看吧
<ofan_> /etc/X11/fonts 下直接链接过去，省事
<ofan_> freetype的用准圆不错
<ofan_> 其他的全渣
<vic> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-1208
<kk> vic,啥网址y Image 1208.png - Simplest Image Hosting
<vic> 大家看看效果。。。就这样 基本没杀配置
<jiero> roylez: 我传送的第一次就到了 rune of Zot旁边，然后一刀就捅死了守护恶魔。。。
<ofan_> 虚
<ofan_> vic: 小字体还是点阵的好
<jiero> ofan_ 点阵神话。。。
<ofan> jiero: linux做不到mac那么好
<jiero> ofan_ 你需要真实的可以移动的液晶。。。
<ofan> 9号中文也能看着舒服
<jiero> ofan_ 随意了。。。
<ofan> 所以最好用点阵
<ofan> 10号+的都用矢量
<mayli> imtxc: yes
<vic> 点阵。。。。linux里没装
<vic> 这个以后在折腾吧。。。
<yappy> 请问谁熟悉xelatex ?
<imtxc> mayli: 牛
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 问问Intel Xen这CPU神马虚拟机性能最好？上面搭建个服务器... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368023 主机是WinServer2003（学院的服务器……），我想在上面装个虚拟机跑linux。 弄上去了个Virtualbox，感觉性能很差(用ab压一个tornodo server，成绩非常渣)， 虚拟机系统目前是Arch 统计信息: 发表于 由 fy0 — 2012-03- …
<mayli> imtxc: 感觉华为把工程师当工人用…没有网络，也没有领事 \零食
<imtxc> mayli: 哦啊 那你打算接着找哪？
<mayli> imtxc: 不知道
<imtxc> mayli: 你是哪个学校？
<mayli> imtxc: 至少rh给了100k/年+零食嘛
<imtxc> mayli: 你要去呢？
<mayli> imtxc: 不知道，也许去实习吧
<reiv> 看成100万/年，吓到了...
<imtxc> mayli: 为什么只是实习呢？
<mayli> imtxc: 也许没有能力做全职工作，实习也可以14400每月，挺多的啊
<imtxc> 14400 。。。。。
<imtxc> mayli: 那一月后也就没命了
<soiamso> mayli: 还是了解了解华为吧。
<july_> 华为太累了
<CyrusYzGTt> 语气中，带着一丝感慨，一丝无奈……很有一种后浪推前浪，前浪死沙滩上的感觉。
<Freebuilder> ♪♫ 正在赏乐……
<reiv> 为什么是14400这个奇葩的数字。
<wzlxx> 14400???....
<ofan_> 卧槽 实习就14400
<soiamso> reiv: 用时薪算出来的........
<ofan_> rh这么有钱
<reiv> 请告诉我，是博士吧。
<wzlxx> RH的？
<wzlxx> 那么强？
<ofan_> 请告诉我，已经谢顶了吧
<jiero> ofan_ 你干嘛啊。
<jiero> ofan_ 一直以为你很有能力，结果都没用上。
<ofan_> jiero: 给我介绍个澳洲的工作
<imtxc> adam8157: 给你发了邮件了。
<wzlxx> 请告诉我，干了30年了吧
<imtxc> wzlxx: 30年还实习啊
<Freebuilder> 有些人发帖，后面总来个「PS:」，一直没搞懂啥意思！
<reiv> 请告诉我，乃父是李刚吧。
<ofan_> 请告诉我，一周工作100小时吧
<soiamso> Freebuilder: p.s.
<imtxc> ofan_: 一周不是100
<reiv> Freebuilder: 还有ps2和ps3
<imtxc> ofan_: 24*7
<reiv> Freebuilder: 顺便的意思吧。
<Freebuilder> 凡是没译成中文的都不懂！
<ofan_> 还有psv
<reiv> 有个命令叫ps2pdf
<jiero> ofan_美国人什么都可以干。
<jiero> ofan_ 去旅行，每天找个工作当旅馆
<ofan_> jiero: 我说真的
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<jiero> ofan_ 。。。我没有资格给你介绍
<vic> 我一天累死累活的 才7k
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以同时投多个职位
<ofan_> jiero: 那你一天都干嘛
<reiv> vic: 一天7k~~~
<imtxc> adam8157: sorry 第一封邮件里面弄出了重复内容。
<soiamso> jiero: 福利好，后顾无忧
<vic> 一个月  7k
<imtxc> adam8157: 多个职位？
<adam8157> imtxc: 对
<soiamso> vic:  你是华为的？
<ofan_> vic: 工作多久了？
<jiero> ofan_ 我是自我雇佣
<ofan_> vic: 北上广否？
<vic> 偶不是跟it有关的
<vic> 沈阳啊。。。。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 我看看去。
<mao> vic: 沈阳的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 正在聽 mop電臺
<vic> 啊
<soiamso> vic: it的出来就6k 。。。。
<vic> it 不会啊
<reiv> soiamso: 硕士吧...
<vic> 想买个笔记本  倾向thinkpad mac   大家给个建议啊
<reiv> vic: thinkpad吧。
<ofan_> mac
<ofan_> mac+thinkpad
<mao> mac
<reiv> vic: 或者mac + linux
<ofan_> mac+thinkpad
<ofan_> thinkpad装linux
<mao> 感觉mac的做工真不是盖的
<vic> 要装linux的
<reiv> vic: 预算很重要。
<vic> 这是硬性要求
<ofan_> mbp声音比上网本都笑
<ofan_> 小
<ofan_> 巡航赶上上网本
<reiv> vic: 以前thinkpad靠谱，现在不知道了。
<vic> 一个月的工资 就是预算
<ofan_> 开着mac能睡着觉
<ofan_> 放在枕边
<reiv> vic: 还是攒2个月，买i7的吧。
<vic> 现在不是钱的问题 是本的问题。。。能装linux。。。的  求
<ofan_> vic: thinkpad装linux
<reiv> mac 的钱 - thinkpad的钱，可以买很多副耳塞了。
<ofan_> vic: x220
<reiv> vic: 说需求吧。
<ofan_> vic: 或者x130e
<vic> 屏太小
<vic> 要14的
<mao> 对啊，mac装linux怎么样，了解的人说说呗
<reiv> vic: 如果是上网或文字处理，我推荐上网本。
<jiero> 买 i7 哦
<ofan_> vic: 分辨率高
<vic> 画图
<fyodor_> 现在的 tp 居然都是宽屏..
<reiv> i7 + 8G内存吧。
<ofan_> 屏小不是事
<reiv> 重量有要求没？
<jiero> mao: 基本mac 装Linux有问题的话第一天就暴露出来了，有专门负责在mac上运行的团队
<reiv> mac也可以高配的吧。
<ofan_> mac放着osx不用浪费
<vic> 重量当然是轻的好啊
<ofan_> 而且mac固件/硬件特殊
<mao> osx是NB，但是还是没有玩linux的乐趣啊
<reiv> UEFI ?
<ofan_> vic: mac屏幕好，字体渲染no.1，用别的系统看不出效果来
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于FIREFOX字体显示的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368029 发现自从升级了UBUTNTU 11.10 后我的FRIEFOX对有些网页的字体显示变成以楷体为主了(比如这个网站)，这让我很不习惯，但是有些网页显示还算正常-------我在选项---字体里面将内容部分重新设置成文泉黑也不见网页字体的变化，请问这 …
<mao> jiero: 驱动是怎么搞的啊
<vic> 想买水货呢。。。。
<reiv> 字体渲染应该是系统的问题吧。
<ofan_> mao: 用用就知道了
<ofan_> 屏幕也有关系
<vic> 或者 托朋友在国外带 。。但是得先选好型号啊 。。。。大家给个建议
<reiv> 问个问题，大家的旧电脑是怎么处理的？
<ofan_> vic: mac就等ivy bridge吧
<soiamso> vic: acer s3
<ofan_> vic: 暑假就出了
<jiero> mao: 去那个社区
<ofan_> thinkpad对linux支持好
<mao> 个人觉得mac很不错，但难免会让人觉得...很多人对mac有偏见的
<ofan_> 基本不用很多折腾，有专门acpi支持
<vic> 还是想买thinkpad  但是mac好漂亮 好做工
<jiero> ofan_你的 mbp上装linux了？
<ofan_> mao: 用了就知道
<ofan_> jiero: 没
<jiero> ofan_ 。。。
<reiv> 我的第一台电脑就是acer 的笔记本，用了4年，只是键盘的alt和ctrl坏了。然后自己拆开洗了几次散热器。不过风扇真的很响。
<jiero> vic 哪国买？
<vic> 美国吧。。。。
<mao> ofan_: 现在买不起，等以后吧
<soiamso> vic: 其他ultrabook 比mba 好，但是接近10K
<reiv> vic: 考虑实用吧。
<jiero> vic: 买 elitebook～
<ofan_> 第一台本是dell的二手，pentium m的u
<jiero> ofan_ 我家人至今用我2004年建议买的dell，就是pentium m的那个
<ofan_> ultrabook唬人的
<jiero> ofan_ 8年了。
<reiv> 我也有点想买thinkpad了，不过现在这台台式机不知道怎么处理。
<ofan_> reiv: 拆了
<jiero> reiv 卖掉
<worm> EeePC, That is enough...
<soiamso> vic: toshiba 那个ultrabook 还可以吧
<reiv> ofan_: 拆过很多次了。
<mao> 好像hp除了一款ultrabook挺漂亮的，玻璃外壳
<jiero> soiamso: 买 asus的 ultrabook
<ofan_> reiv: 卖了，再买个raspberry pi做NAS
<jiero> mao: 。。。
<vic> 其他牌子 没兴趣 就是thinkpad or mac
<jiero> vic: 好吧，这2个牌子我从来没考虑过。。。
<jiero> lol
<vic> mac不知道装linux什么情况
<reiv> ofan_: 有一台d525 + 4G 内存的mini pc了。
<ofan_> 移动是王道
<worm> 我也想要Ultrabook啊， 可惜没钱，也没光驱……
<mao> jiero: envy 14神马的
<jiero> 光驱没用
<MeaCulpa2> 笔记本轻薄专家，应该是Toshiba吧
<reiv> q6600 + 4G内存，卖了值多少？
<ofan_> reiv: 卖了，买n个raspberry pi
<mao> 老乔是对的，光驱没什么用
<reiv> ofan_: 。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa2 厚重专家是dell
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: lol
<soiamso> MeaCulpa2: 现在就是公版
<ofan_> reiv: 你那mini pc播视频绝对没arm的强
<vic> 本来考虑 asus的 但是据说模具很烂
<worm> 还有个问题，这玩意耐摔吗？
<ofan_> 而且arm的还支持3g加速，能赶上ps2的画质
<ofan_> 还省电
<jiero> vic: 全球保2年啊，这个没有任何其他公司能做到asus那样
<jiero> ofan_ 恐怕优化好了可以跑 PS2模拟器。。。
<jiero> ofan_ PS1速度肯定上 300%了。
<soiamso> vic: dell 就 alienware 还可以
<worm> 我的ASUS从1M的高度摔下来，然后屏幕外面的塑料壳就碎了，C面的金属也变形了～～
<mao> alienware...
<jiero> soiamso: dell有latitude
<worm> 我想，能修吗？
<jiero> soiamso: 凡是 vostro 和 insprion，都别想好
<reiv> ofan_: 那个mini pc是ion2的显卡，有视频硬解的...
<ofan_> asus全塑料的壳，不行
<jiero> optiplex 和 precision都太贵，一般都是二手
<mao> 怎么没人说索尼的本子呢
<MeaCulpa2> Dell inspirion键盘不是人用的
<jiero> mao: 因为少见
<MeaCulpa2> mao: 一无是处吧大概
<reiv> sony的死贵死贵...
<ofan_> reiv: 播1080p 再跑点别的试试
<jiero> MeaCulpa2: 不过没用过insprion
<ofan_> sony原来是给小三买的
<mao> 感觉sony的本子带出去也挺带品的
 * jiero 开始就是用了 latitude然后vostro现在optiplex
<jiero> mao: 。。。
<mao> 小三.....
<MeaCulpa2> jiero: 我给我爹妈买的打牌用Inspirion, 预装Ubuntu, 键盘按键靠的远了点。。。他们不用键盘的
<ofan_> mao: 你得买记忆棒
<reiv> ofan_: 现在没连显示器，虽然就挂在LCD后面。
<mao> ofan_: 你一句话颠覆了我对骚尼的印象...
<ofan_> mao: 基本就是
 * CyrusYzGTt 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道。
<worm> Sony的设计师颠覆了我的认知～～光驱跑到左边，触摸板也向左边移动了～～我可不是左撇子～～
<reiv> ofan_: 翔升N50，4G内存
<vic> 有个朋友今年要去欧洲和美国 所以我想让他帮我带个本回来。。。  选型号选的头疼
<jiero> worm: 。。。光驱一般都是在左边吧。。。
<reiv> worm: 左撇子是可以练出来的。
<worm> 我的光驱在右边……
<reiv> vic: 还是看需求的。
<jiero> worm: 你不过是个右撇子罢了。。。
<worm> Toshiba的也是……
<worm> Lenovo的似乎也是……
<vic> 需求就是linux 双系统 能cad画图  就ok
<ofan_> mao: 人类就应该是左右通用
<reiv> acer也是吧。
<jiero> vic: 笨，欧洲美国都是定制型号，比中国的多几十倍。
<reiv> vic: 那要大显示器吧。否则怎么CAD？
<mao> ofan_: 左右开弓。。
<jiero> vic: 都是大厂商那样的
<ofan_> vic: tp
<soiamso> vic:alienware
<ofan_> cad得高端u
<ofan_> 显卡无所谓
<reiv> vic: cpu，内存什么的有需求吗？
<jiero> ofan_ 就i7 -3670m就行了
<ofan_> 至少4g
<mao> alienware不是号称游戏发烧机吗？
<jiero> ofan_ 有用的，CAD 可以用3Dmax的CAD
<ofan_> 上网本也得4g,否则只能跑xp
<reiv> cad对显卡有要求吧。传说中的专业显卡不就是干CAD的吗？
<ofan_> jiero: 没什么用
<jiero> ofan_ 你又不是干这个的，什么时候你去开发cad，我就信你。
<ofan_> jiero: 我用过
<reiv> cad都是靠显卡渲染的。东西一多，区别就出来了。
<ofan_> 那只是最后一步
<ofan_> 大多数图不用3d渲染
<worm> 我经常编译程序，编程，再加上打点文档，于是考虑Eee PC, atom 双核+2G RAM ,Is that enough?
<reiv> 不用3d渲染另说。
<ofan_> worm: 编译不行
<reiv> worm: 是用C还是C++？
<ofan_> 编译得上8核，16g内存
<worm> C++
<worm> 还要考虑续航能力啊～～
<reiv> worm: C没压力，C++吃cpu，吃内存。j
<ofan_> worm: 别想用上网本编译
<soiamso> worm: 估计进水了
<worm> 再怎么样也不能用那种3h工作时间的本本啊！
 * reiv d525上编译内核、gcc的人郁闷的飘过
<ofan_> 中等的c++项目就能让你等一天
<ofan_> 编一个pyside花了好几个钟头
<reiv> 最后一次gcc：     Sat Mar 10 00:28:34 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r2
<reiv>        merge time: 1 hour, 51 minutes and 45 seconds.
<reiv>  
<ofan_> c编译快
<worm> 应该可以把源代码放在U盘里，插在Mac Pro 上make完再插回来make install 吧。
<ofan_> c++一个unit编译一分钟都很正常
<reiv> 可以distcc的。
<soiamso> worm: distcc
<reiv> c++ 2G内存不够。以前编译boost，卡死过。
<soiamso> worm: 谁这么无聊，插来插去
<ofan_> reiv: 怎么distcc
<worm> Java呢？
<ofan_> 我想用mac来编译
<reiv> ofan_: 要有一台其他快的机器....
<ofan_> 可以-j 8
<YandJ> 终于看到中文了。
<soiamso> ofan distcc 网站不是有吗，可以用 虚拟机实习
<ofan_> reiv: 不过mac上gcc是llvm的后端
<reiv> ofan_: 可以装gcc吧。
<ofan_> 不想装
<soiamso> ofan_: 交叉编译。。。
<ofan_> 会破坏编译环境
<soiamso> ofan_: 有这么笨的吗
<reiv> 以前我装x64到x86交叉编译的gcc的。
<ofan_> 算了，什么头文件都没有
<soiamso> ofan_ chroot .
<ofan_> 能交叉的部分很少
<reiv> ofan_: 搞个chroot什么的。
<jtshs256> reiv: 别吐槽了……Sat Mar 10 16:48:37 2012 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.6.2       merge time: 3 hours, 37 minutes and 9 seconds.
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tll8CLwCMVw
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y YouTube - [罪大滔天] 索尼客戶服務的真實一面 (曆時五個月的真人真事對話記錄精華)
<worm> Mac Pro with 12 Cores... 在米国的Apple Store 里面，随便试用~ 再说反正都是x64...
<worm> 不好好利用一下怎么行呢？
<ofan_> reiv: 二进制格式不一样，链接不好搞
<ofan_> worm: mac pro不值
<reiv> jtshs256: 什么机器？我试过在n810上编译东西，是按天算的...
<ofan_> 太贵
<reiv> ofan_: distcc没关系的。
<ofan_> 不如自己拼机器
<soiamso> ofan_: 不是这样的。。。。。。
<worm> 反正没打算买，只是试用一下而已～～
<ofan_> soiamso: 那咋搞
<mao> 戴尔超极本XPS 13正式发布 起价9999元
<jtshs256> reiv: tp_x100e 垃圾中的战斗鸡……
<ofan_> x120e飘过
<reiv> jtshs256: 每次emerge -va world多久？
<soiamso> ofan_: so, a 可以传递的，
<ofan> soiamso: 给个教程
<jtshs256> ofan_: 能想象么……上网本的性能，普通本的续航……
<worm> 41.8Wh的电池你们觉得够用吗？大概能用多久？
<soiamso> ofan: www.distcc.org
<ofan> jtshs256: x100e太原始
<ofan> x120e算是真正的上网本
<ofan> 以后就不再出tp小本了
<reiv> 笔记本用2年就换吧。没办法。等摩尔定律不好使了，就ok了。
<jtshs256> reiv: 这种动作，以前用 kde 至少 2d+，现在忍不了换 gnome，也要 1d+……
<worm> Acer Aspire 3935 41.8Wh=1～2h？上帝啊，这是什么耗电量啊！
<soiamso> ofan_ reiv 用得比较多，我也只是编译 gentoo 32bit 的时候 用 ubuntu x64 辅助了一下，好像没有你说的问题
<jtshs256> reiv: 顺便不算 fx+lo……
<reiv> jtshs256: 还是debian吧. 以前我没怎么用gnome或kde.
<cleamoon> reiv: i have a laptop which is 4 years' old. it works fine.
<ofan> 我讨厌编译
<ofan> 超过30mins的编译都受不了
<ofan> soiamso: 所以不用gentoo
<soiamso> ofan 机器不够快吧，所以现在都是 脚本
<jtshs256> reiv: 现在懒得折腾了……肥点的de也能忍……gentoo 用惯了，懒得换……
<ofan> soiamso: 我i7也不爱编译
<ofan> 不过macports都得编译
<reiv> jtshs256: 试图换arch，未遂...
<soiamso> ofan 内核多少分钟？
<jtshs256> ofan:口水……
<ofan> soiamso: 没试过
<soiamso> ofan 15min 之内？
<reiv> q6600，内核5分钟。i7估计<1min吧。
<jtshs256> reiv: 好吧，我是从 arch 跑到 gentoo 的……
<ofan> soiamso: gcc? gcc是xcode自带的，我才不编译
<worm> 我还有一台本本，电池已经过期了，都不知道会不会爆～
<soiamso> ofan_: 买i7浪费了
<worm> 2003-12制造
<ofan> soiamso: 编译才浪费
<jtshs256> 今看到 bugzilla 上说 debian 只有 8% 的包 clang 编译不过了……
<soiamso> ofan 你开发不编译的？
<reiv> ofan: 是macosx？
<ofan_> soiamso: 我c++很少有大项目
<ofan_> 其他都是c
<ofan_> macports里也都是c
<ofan> reiv: 对
<worm> ofan和ofan_是一个人吗？
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • bridge linux有试过的没 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368035 一直看论坛的各位神级别的都在玩arch，有时候心里也挺痒痒的，无奈，菜鸟就是菜鸟，折腾过archbang失败，最近看到个基于gnome的，bridge linux，自我掂量了下，感觉对gnome还算熟，留着以后有机会折腾，现在先问问群里，看看折腾过的有没有。 下 …
<reiv> 既然用apple的东西，就按apple的思路走吧。没必要编译东西。
<ofan> c编译起来唰唰的
<soiamso> ofan http://my.huhoo.net/archives/2010/06/distcc.html
<soiamso> ofan 主站超时
 * reiv 现在用scala，编译起来真是痛苦...
<ofan> c++编译起来呼呼的
<soiamso> reiv: 那个能用？
<reiv> 其实distcc不快的...
<reiv> soiamso: scala?
<worm> 但是输出的垃圾信息多啊！看起来快就行了。
<soiamso> reiv: 是啊
<worm> 一不小心，就是一个命令加上满屏的Option~
<reiv> soiamso: 可以用的。不过不用portage里面的，自己从官网下载。
<MeaCulpa2> distcc 不是快不快的问题，是需要不需要的问题，我以前就靠distcc给我X22 编译
<MeaCulpa2> 至强拖X22
<ofan> 我也不怎么需要编译
 * reiv 以前q6600给pentium m编译，x64 -> x86 cross compile
<worm> 但是gentoo: Still compiling!!!真的是名副其实啊！
 * reiv 现在q6600给d525编译，不用cross了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我也差不多，除非很無聊
<ofan> 真编译起来i7,i8,i9都抗不住
 * reiv 一周一次，每次周五。6点开始，9点结束。(emerge -va world + revdep-rebuild)
<soiamso> reiv: 现在用scala 做项目？
<ofan> 要能用gpu编译多好
<ofan> -j 1024
<reiv> soiamso: 自己写东西。
<reiv> soiamso: 公司项目用verilog ...
<ofan> reiv: 你不是搞lisp吗
 * reiv 最近在研究jgit。
<soiamso>  reiv haskell 不成熟
<reiv> ofan: lisp那是因为用emacs。其实也不太熟。
<ofan> haskell还不如python
 * reiv 只有C和verilog是真心熟悉的。
<ofan> 实际生产上
<reiv> haskell基本不用于生产。因为除了自己，没人可以维护。
<soiamso> ofen 也没有那个用在生产上
<ofan> 其实python也是
<ofan> 平常还是用php
<soiamso> ofan python用得很多吧，douban .
<ofan> soiamso: 大公司应该多
<soiamso> ofan 不过python接c 很麻烦
<ofan> 做个小网站之类的还是php+mysql
<soiamso> ofan 变成很多公司用java
<MeaCulpa2> python接C还麻烦？
<ofan> java培训的多
<ofan> MeaCulpa2: ctypes比较烦吧
<reiv> java比较实际一些。比较好找工作。
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 很多公司都是py+C
<ofan> 有个python的方言，支持静态类型
<MeaCulpa2> ofan: 很多库都是
<ofan> cython?
<MeaCulpa2> java...
<mayli> ofan: SIMD，不适合编译的
<ofan> mayli: 啥
<MeaCulpa2> java的推手是硬件厂商，用脚趾都能想出来java是干啥的
<mayli> ofan: gpu跑simd程序合适，编译不合适
<ofan> MeaCulpa2: 是说没有python binding的c库烦吧
<ofan> mayli: 为啥
<reiv> MeaCulpa2: java是干啥的？莫非是做手机游戏？
<ofan> gpgpu
<ofan> reiv: 大公司用
<mayli> ofan: 你去移植gcc到gpu吧
<ofan> mayli: 为啥不行
<reiv> 不是说图灵完全就行吗？
<soiamso> reiv: 换了这么多语言，现在就固定在scala 了？
<reiv> soiamso: 基本是的。很大一部分原因是有一个android手机。
<ofan> 要吃饭还是得c/c++,java,php这些
<soiamso> reiv: 自己写 app ?
<reiv> soiamso: 主要是想有一个好用的jvm的语言。jruby在android上太不靠谱了。
<reiv> soiamso: 有想法可以自己实现。
<ofan> reiv: clojure
<reiv> ofan: 在android上不太好跑。主要还是想找一个静态类型的语言。
<ofan_> reiv: 用什么android
<ofan_> android没戏
<reiv> ofan_: nexus s
<ofan_> reiv: android不咋滴，不如搞ios和windows phone
<reiv> ofan_: 虽然android也不怎么开放，但是比ios和windows phone好些。
<MeaCulpa2> reiv: 曾是被设计来作手机之类嵌入式应用的，但后来...
<ofan> reiv: 跟开放没关系，android平台不行
<soiamso> ofan_: apple  发明了 pc,后来服务差，彷制商胜出，现在iphone也在仿制，起码仿制的肯定会继续胜出
<reiv> 没办法，android比较好hack。
<ofan> soiamso: mac是被兼容pc打败了
<reiv> 我比较看中开发性。否则也不会买nexus s.
<reiv> 据说是因为ibm开放了除了bios外的东西。
<soiamso> reiv: 其他牌子的android不好开发是事实
<ofan> ibm兼容pc+windows对mac比较致命
<soiamso> ofan 仿制的肯定会继续胜出 你看苹果的利润就知道，整个当年的翻版
<ofan> reiv: android不稳定
<ofan> soiamso: mac硬件已经向大众靠拢了
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計最多的是 成本問題
<reiv> ofan: 是指API，还是系统本身运行不稳定？
<ofan> reiv: 系统
<wzlxx> 大家说是先做应用再做内核和驱动还是直接做内核和驱动好……
<wzlxx> 从哪入手？
<reiv> ofan: 目前就我使用情况（1年），这个和rom的不同是有关系的。不过基本还是满足我个人需求的。在这个前提下（即日常使用没什么大问题），我比较关系系统的开放性。
<reiv> 个人感觉应用和内核差别比较大。内核什么的应该要和硬件打交道了，应用则不必要。
<ofan> reiv: 我是自己刷的rom,不过没想到那么不稳定
<ofan> reiv: 会自己重启，相应慢，莫名其妙的提示程序崩溃
<ofan> 响应
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wifi ap hostapd dnsmasq 连接上，却上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368037 大家好， 我想把笔记本做一个AP用，看网上有前辈写了hostapd+dnsmasq/bright_utils的方法。 我试了下，前面的方法结果为：网卡成功激活成AP，手机收到且连接上，分配了IP，但是上不了网。我对网络配置的问题不太懂， …
<reiv> ofan: 我刷过以前的cyanogenmod，经常自动重启。后来换blandroid，就没问题了。4.0换cyanogenmod后，也不重启了。
<reiv> ofan: 就是cyanogenmod7，老重启。
<ofan> reiv: 有4.0了?
<ofan> reiv: 貌似我的是cm9
<reiv> ofan: nexus s 老早就有4.0了，就是cm9
<ofan> 手机刷了个4.0 beta,根本没法用，跟alpha一样
<reiv> ofan: 我用的是这个，挺稳定的：http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1399035
<kk> reiv ⇪ t: [ROM] [i9020/23] CyanogenMod 9 v4.0.3 v3.4 + CM Night builds - xda-developers
<reiv> ofan: 经常重启可以考虑用官方的内核。
<ofan> reiv: 我一直都想装个 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1158260
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [Dev] Native linux on Iconia - xda-developers
<reiv> ofan: native的很难搞。键盘是个大问题，图形显示是个问题。我已经死了这个心了。想native，考虑如一个meego的n9。
<ofan> reiv: android本身的键盘就跟没有一样，我也没指望有键盘
<ofan> 能触摸就行
<reiv> native的输入法、on screen keyboard在手机上不给力。电话、短信功能估计也不太性。mozilla的boot2gecko可以期待一下。
<luanup> 想还xubuntu玩，livecd感觉挺好
<hoxily> dir
<alvin_rxg> ls
<knownbad> rm
<alvin_rxg> rm -rf knownbad
<alvin_rxg> xD
<knownbad> mv -rf knownbad mars
<alvin_rxg> lol
<alvin_rxg> mv gebjgd /venus/gebjgd
<knownbad> rm -rf /masturbation/gebjgd
<alvin_rxg> touch /masturbation/gebjgd
<m0ugly> alvin_rxg
<m0ugly> masturbation 中文怎么说
<alvin_rxg> 滿足
<m0ugly> satisfied foot?
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你也翻的太次了吧？
<alvin_rxg> 準備晚餐
<doa> 几点，还晚餐
<fyodor_> 苦逼的，回去睡觉....
<alvin_rxg> 2點多了
<doa> 睡了睡了~zZ
<alvin_rxg> d
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 熬夜幹活呢？李沒理小姐
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> http://www.android-hk.com/news/without-ads-android-apps-could-be-more-than-twice-as-power-efficient/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 研究發現免費 Android 程式有70%電量用於廣告 | Android 資訊雜誌 android-hk.com
<knownbad> 真有女的？
<gebjgd> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20120320/121861.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: Android和Linux正在合并为一种操作系统_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<knownbad> 3.3 kernel不就有android support吗？
<kk>  06:28
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-21
 * [ub] 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 买来了，竟然是独立显卡的。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 比上个都超值。
<jiero> 额。用这台取代老的哈哈。
 * LOL_ 学习，总要被莫名其妙的打断，
<LOL_> iFvwm: 把东西重定向到irssi行吗？
<ofan> jiero 说句话就跑..
<iFvwm> lol
<caasi> 求助，安装arch无法启动X
<caasi> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?pid=5255#p5255
<[ub]> caasi ⇪ t: 求助，无法启动X，贴出Xorg.0.log，希望能够得到帮助。 (页 1) / 系统安装与配置 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<caasi> startx的log贴在上面
<Patrick_DJ> Good Morning, Everyone.
<Patrick_DJ> hi
<[ub]> Patrick_DJ, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> morning
<[ub]> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<freeayu> hi, mikespook
<freeayu> mikespook, hi
<mikespook> @@
<freeayu> 我要开始干活了
<freeayu> 今天出太阳了
<Patrick_DJ> Question: I use irssi to join a channel '/join #gtk', but I can see there's only one user in that channel, how do I only exit that channel "#gtk" ?
<ofan> yooooo
<sjd> 各位好
<Aoy_c> Patrick_DJ:       \WC  ???
<Aoy_c> Patrick_DJ:       \window close  ???
<Patrick_DJ> Aoy_c: yes, you're right, thank you very much. :D
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助，Arch无法启动X，贴出Xorg.0.log，希望能够得到帮助。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368052 硬件：联想Y460 ATI HD5650 + Intel 集显 根据wiki，安装了ATI的闭源驱动。可是`startx`始终无法成功。 完整的Xorg.0.log在 这里 下面是主要的警告及错误： [ 1625.876] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/misc/". [ 1 …
<sjd> 12.04出正式版了吗？
<wzlxx> 好…
<sjd> 谁帮我试下传文件 谢谢
<sjd> 没人说话？
<Patrick_DJ> sjd: I use irssi, I can't transmit files.
<sjd> thank
 * gfrog 打入18M内部了。
<iFvwm> 格玛？
<freeayu> 有在珠海的嘛
<Patrick_DJ> Question: Can anyone provide a good channel about "GTK"?
<Patrick_DJ> I try the #gtk channel, but there're only several user in it, what a pity.
<roylez> gfrog: ????
<roylez> gfrog: 在北京？
<gfrog> roylez: yep
<iFvwm> roylez: 不是有卡了。刷点东西，邮寄过来。试试额度。
<iFvwm> 我想要思维车。 roylez 额度合适。
<iFvwm> roylez:
<roylez> iFvwm: 你自己给自己变一个吧，吾神
<roylez> gfrog: 你座机多少，我打过去投诉
<gfrog> roylez: 啥？
<iFvwm> roylez: 又抠门了。
<gfrog> roylez: 么座机，之给俺发了个vistor的牌牌。。。
<gfrog> roylez: s/之/只。
<iFvwm> 去面试？
<hamo> gfrog: 要跳？
<iFvwm> gfrog: 你是格玛，不是蛤蟆。你们2在一起，会掐架的。 lol
<roylez> gfrog: 那是必须的，visitor只能挂visitor的狗牌
<gfrog> hamo: 跳毛，ovirt开大会在18M这里
<gfrog> iFvwm: ...
<gfrog> roylez: 狗牌。。。
<iFvwm> 18m可是骗子集中营。你小心。
<iFvwm> 你看 roylez的态度，就知道了。你小心哦。 lol
<gfrog> iFvwm: 还木发现大忽悠，不过一开始就上来一个smartcloud 的大妈上来讲了一下。
<iFvwm> 还有大妈啊
<gfrog> iFvwm: 说是神马高级经理还是神马的，title一大坨
<iFvwm> 18m看门的，都是高级工程师嘛。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 矮油
<iFvwm> 前台怎么样
<gfrog> iFvwm: 大妈他妈
<iFvwm> 不会吧
<iFvwm> 难怪没有18m娘。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 啧啧，真的，失望啊
<iFvwm> :-)
<moska> iFvwm: 这两天让sendmail postfix给纠结了，，，，
<iFvwm> moska: 不是说过。自己只是client，别折腾这些。
<moska> iFvwm: 想尝试下shell下发邮件的感觉，mailx和sendmail  mutt和postfix ...
<hamo> moska: 感觉害死人啊
<hamo> gfrog: 你看，你不去公司， adam8157 都不来上班了
<moska> hamo: 嗯
<iFvwm> moska: shell下发邮件，一个脚本搞定，啥软件都不要安装啊。
<iFvwm> hamo: 你影射有基情？
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。 这可跟我木关系，我木有拐卖他啊。。
<cfy|school> 要装perl
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 你又骗人。
<cfy|school> 还有bash
<iFvwm> lol
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • 苹果在中国：剥削的本质百年未变！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368061 Rob Schmitz，揭穿了Daisey 的谎言的Marketplace 中国区通讯记者，声明：“使事情稍微变得有点复杂的是，Daisey 撒谎说所见到的，正是在中国发生的：制造苹果产品的工人们被己烷所毒。苹果自己的审计都有表示，该公司少数的供应商甚 …
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 真的
<iFvwm> nnnnnnd
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 你今天很闲？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我一直很忙啊
<iFvwm> 那有空扯白
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 看到神出来。。我也就出来打个酱油
<iFvwm> 去搞智能车去吧。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 嗯嗯
<moska> iFvwm: 没学过脚本，我应该学哪个脚本？ Haskell python perl ruby ?
<iFvwm> moska: 随便。现成的mail脚本，我这只有perl的。
<iFvwm> moska: 看了简单不。
<moska> iFvwm: 貌似简单，怎么让机子发出滴一下的提示声，就像bios里面那种提示声
<iFvwm> man beep
<moska> iFvwm: 嗯
<moska> iFvwm: 没有beep的手册页条目。。。
<iFvwm> 安装嘛
<moska> iFvwm: 嗯
<iFvwm> 这类软件，通常没人用。系统就不带
<moska> iFvwm: mail也没带。。。
<sindiga> 大家好，第一次加入。
<cfy|school> nihao
<iFvwm> moska: 没带的，就是通常用不上的。
<iFvwm> sindiga: 先报下姓名/性别。
<cfy|school> sindiga: 男的找 adam8157_away
<sindiga> 。。
<cfy|school> sindiga: 女的找 roylez
<sindiga> 其实IRC还是第一次使用。
<moska> iFvwm: 为啥ubuntu上安个程序都要sudo ?
<sindiga> 以前都是GTalk的
<LeithWong> sindiga: 你也来了。。。
<kirakira> ……
<sindiga> 啊，LeithWong是哪位呢？
 * hamo 都是基友啊~~~
<sindiga> gtalk哪个组的吗？
<cfy|school> 好像还是没有报性别。。。
<LeithWong> 嗯
<iFvwm> hamo: 你不是也有
<kirakira> /help
<kirakira> = =
<sindiga> 这。。还有问？显然是男的嘛
<iFvwm> LeithWong: 你是哪里的。
<kirakira> 错了otz
<kirakira> orz
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，你的基友跑到18摸来了
<LeithWong> iFvwm: 哪里的？是地理位置吗
<iFvwm> sindiga: 证明下自己
<kirakira> - -皮筋不能用命令么？
<iFvwm> LeithWong: 啥单位
<sindiga> 我还是改下吧。用回中文好
<iFvwm> 咋和胖子认识。 LeithWong
<archl_dungeon> hamo: 。。。
<archl_dungeon> jiejie 又是你
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<sindiga> iFvwm难道是的传说中查户口的？
<iFvwm> 我是主管啊。
<archl_dungeon> sindiga: 被叫做查戶口的我之外還有別人麼。。。
<iFvwm> 新人都要验证的
<LeithWong> iFvwm: 单位啊 你们应该都没听过 小公司的
<iFvwm> LeithWong: 哦。可和 MeaCulpa 认识。
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 神早安
<sindiga> 验证？第一反应都是GFW啊
<cfy|school> sindiga: 不要亵渎神
<iFvwm> 现在又和 sindiga 认识。
<LeithWong> iFvwm: 其实不算认识 啊哈哈哈
<iFvwm> 啊。我以为都是一个公司的。都来了。
<iFvwm> 居然敢占领我们的领地。
<LeithWong> 我当时的g+是sindiga邀请的
<sindiga> 各位都用的什么客户端？我刚开始用IRC，现在就是直接用Ubuntu的empathy
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 你们公司就一人。。。。
<LeithWong> iFvwm: 那我就找一批人来占领。。。哈哈哈哈
<sindiga> 啊？我邀请的G＋啊？当时邀请了很多人啊
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 。。
<LeithWong> sindiga: irssi这个是比较好用的
<cfy|school> emacs(erc)用户路过
<LeithWong> emacs党。。。
<sindiga> 以前都直接用MIM，不过我只用GTalk，没有使用其他IM。之前觉得GTalk就够了，所以一直没玩IRC
<moska> iFvwm: beep -f 500 -r 3 -l 200为啥没听到声音？
<iFvwm> moska: 那不记得了哦。不用这的。
<iFvwm> 记得说bios那跳线，似乎都没接的？
<moska> iFvwm:
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: DVD刻录机有了。终于有了。封存了4年的100张DVD盘终于可以用了
<sindiga> 我也还有06年的威宝碟。。
<iFvwm> archl_dungeon: bs你。买破电脑
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 买新的多不划算啊，
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 买旧的也就是6天的饭钱
<iFvwm> 你不是富2代嘛
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 呃。
<cfy|school> ee富一代
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 从天上跳下来把
<iFvwm> roylez: 出来打倒袋鼠
<cfy|school> archl_dungeon: 袋鼠，富二代
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 。。。
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 你也是。赶紧搞定智能车。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: T_T
<archl_dungeon> cfy|school: 你快点搞定智能车，我要
<cfy|school> archl_dungeon: 要p
<cfy|school> archl_dungeon: 一台车1K RMB
<cfy|school> archl_dungeon: 这还只是成本。。。
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 知道步进电机的芯片不。
<archl_dungeon> cfy|school: 哦。
<archl_dungeon> cfy|school: 便宜啊
<iFvwm> 是不是使用步进啊
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 是啊
<iFvwm> 1k。。你搞啥。那破车要这么多。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 貌似定死了。电机啥的都是官方定的。
<iFvwm> 赶紧让我来教育下，没点商业头脑嘛。
<iFvwm> 官方定的？？？？？
<iFvwm> 那被别人挣钱了
<archl_dungeon> iFvwm: 哦哦
 * moska 不知道袋鼠肉的味道如何 
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 啊？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 全部官方定的呀
<iFvwm> 不会吧。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 像马达这种，全部是啊
<iFvwm> 那哪里来的设计创意哦
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 驱动也是定死的
<iFvwm> @@
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 错了。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 芯片也是定死的
<iFvwm> 啥芯片
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 就那么几个型号，还买不到。。
<hamo> cfy|school: 在做飞思卡尔的智能车？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: MCF52255
<cfy|school> hamo: 嗯
<iFvwm> 。。哪里这型号的。。
<sjd>  /msg NickServ identify shijida sjd820418@126.com
<hamo> cfy|school: 有前途...
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我找找
<cfy|school> sjd: 密码暴露咯
<iFvwm> sjd:
<sjd> haha
<sjd> 无所谓啦
<sjd> 就一个irc的密码 没啥关系的
<iFvwm> spam邮件，搞死你的。 sjd
<cfy|school> iFvwm: coldfire
<cfy|school> iFvwm: v2 mcu
<iFvwm> 你这邮箱，算完蛋了。 sjd
<cfy|school> iFvwm: MCF52255
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 感觉freescale的型号很奇怪。。
<iFvwm> 冷火啊。这么高级。难怪芯片不熟悉
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 那必须高级啊
<iFvwm> 至于这么高级？？？
<iFvwm> 破车而已啊
<sjd> 哈哈
<sjd> 我做白名单
<sjd> 欢迎大家来骚扰我
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 为啥我们还算出来，还不太够呢？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 要处理摄像头数据啊
<iFvwm> 啥
<sjd> 谁用过Unix和Linux杂交的系统
<iFvwm> 处理得过来的。
<cfy|school> sjd: 没人那么有空
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。没试过。。
<iFvwm> 速度没太高要求
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • gnome shell 的主题无法设置，请大侠们帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368067 如题，gnome的主题设置是置灰的，无法设置。找了半天都没有找到解决方案，求大侠们帮忙， 如下图： 统计信息: 发表于 由 onlinedj — 2012-03-21 10:48
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 貌似前届的经验是不太够啊
<iFvwm> 冷火的。。。似乎没必要
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 都买好了。。
<iFvwm> 准备抄袭？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 抄袭啥。。。。
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 都换了。。。车子模型都换了。。
<adam8157> hamo: 刚从医院回来
<iFvwm> 前届
<iFvwm> 额
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 求指导。。
<iFvwm> 我没搞过。指导啥
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 你不熟悉芯片么
<iFvwm> 这型号的，也不熟悉啊。
<iFvwm> 商业上，用不到这么贵的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 那我们拼速度的嘛
<iFvwm> 速度第2。算法第1
<iFvwm> 算准了先
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 数字的摄像头数据输入，不太够吧
<iFvwm> 单色的。咋会不够
<iFvwm> 灰度。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 灰度啊
<iFvwm> 然后几种算法。依次处理
<iFvwm> 出去下。
<stardust21> 我是新人，刚刚把中文设置好了。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 420*420吧
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。。
<psychologe> 请教下用lzma 解压一个3GB的大文件，想实时显示进度，有什么命令，pv行吗？
<cfy|school> psychologe: lzma?
<cfy|school> psychologe: 这是算法，file看下文件格式
<cfy|school> psychologe: xz和7z都可以显示进度吧
<iFvwm> cfy|school: nnnd 人跑了
<stardust21> 问一个问题，我安装时默认了3GB的交换空间分区，我有4GB的内存，是不是就不需要交换空间了？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: ?
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 找人有事。那家伙居然跑了。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 嗯，能跑起来再说，跑起来就有三等奖
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 貌似
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 识别搞定先。
<zhanshime> 有安装blender2.6的没?怎们设置为中文
<iFvwm> 其实简单
<psychologe> cfy|school, lzma 是算法？我的这个文件后缀是lzma哦！
<cfy|school> psychologe: 后缀不重要，用file看下文件格式
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 好
<psychologe> cfy|school, data
<iFvwm> 我精神上支持你。 cfy|school
<cfy|school> psychologe: 那。。我不知道了。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 需要技术支持。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: god bless me...
<iFvwm> 难道让我看冷火的手册？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 直接帮我写算了 :D
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 不过 freescale的手册，是写得最好的。
<iFvwm> 容易看
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 没这么感觉。。
<adam8157> iFvwm: intel家的?
<iFvwm> 你看的英文还是中文的
<iFvwm> intel的没看过。有啥芯片？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: english的
<iFvwm> 标准版本的，好看
<adam8157> iFvwm: freescale谁家的?
<cfy|school> adam8157: freescale家的呀
<cfy|school> adam8157: 这还分?
<iFvwm> 以前motorola的啊
<adam8157> o
<adam8157> iFvwm: intel家以前palm用的那个高端嵌入式芯片叫啥来着?
<iFvwm> ..
<iFvwm> 说microprossor
<adam8157> iFvwm: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XScale
<[ub]> adam8157 ⇪ t: XScale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<sjd> NND,居然封我的IP
<iFvwm> 这用不上的。
<iFvwm> microprocessor
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 双系统的升级引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368071 安装的fedore与ubuntu的双系统，fedora自己没有grub的引导，ubuntu生成两个系统的引导，fedora升级后发现总是进入原来的fedora中，后来发现fedora升级下载的iso冒失没有被ubuntu引导，一直对grub不熟悉，是否有大神可以提供下解决办法啊，让fedore引导升 …
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 开始那啥型号。再说下。我看看
<iFvwm> 没道理要这么高级的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: coldfire v2 MCF52255 http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=MCF5225X&nodeId=018rH3YTLC00M95448
<[ub]> cfy|school,啥网址y MCF5225X Product Summary Page
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 是挺高级的感觉
<iFvwm> 你看， usb2.0 can eth。这都没用的啊。太浪费了
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 那是。。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我们不是工业啊。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 是玩的。。
<iFvwm> 这推荐的高了
<cfy|school> iFvwm: ..
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 没事，都买了
<iFvwm> 咋这网页，像山寨的。。。和以前不同了
<cfy|school> ...
<iFvwm> 居然带4通道的dma
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 这个dma什么意思？
<iFvwm> 多少钱一片
<iFvwm> 内存直接移动
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 200多的
<iFvwm> 不要cpu干涉的。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。
<iFvwm> 搞数据处理的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 这个，我也有点知道。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 具体点啊
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 就设置2个寄存器，一条指令，搬移一大块内存数据
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。。那外部的引脚能直接读入数据么？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 不需要cpu干涉的
<iFvwm> 这看似乎支持外部总线
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。
<iFvwm> 是否
<cfy|school> 是否？
<iFvwm>  /似乎/是否
<iFvwm> 如果有接口支持，其实可以从spi等，直接一次读入摄像头数据。
<cfy|school> 哦。这样就不错了
<iFvwm> 只是冷火不是那种很专一的芯片。属于通用芯片
<cfy|school> 所以各种功能都有是把
<stardust21> iFvwm, 摄像头并口要快些吧
<iFvwm> 看他们指定的啥摄像头
<iFvwm> 有些摄像头还带jpg输出。蛋疼的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 这个没指定，自己买
<stardust21> 一般是OV系列
<iFvwm> 哦。
<iFvwm> 那找中微星的人问型号。 cfy|school
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。那我再了解下
<imtxc> 对企业的认识  understanding of the enterprise 这样写行不行呢？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 中微星是啥？
<iFvwm> 搜索。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 请教。安装ubuntu时的各种安装类型有什么区别？ 可以选其他选项自己建立分区，与windows共存。望得解。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368072 除了“将windows替换为ubuntu”这个安装类型外，还有多少种安装类型？各自特点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 slns01 — 2012-03-21 11:30
<iFvwm> 最大的摄像头厂家
<imtxc> 没写过英文简历 压力大啊
<iFvwm> 量最大
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。。我去taobao看看。。
<iFvwm> ov的，智能车例子多。
<iFvwm> 可ov的，不鸟你。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 目前手上有个ov的
<iFvwm> 找现成例子的吧。有c源码的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 那用数字的好，还是模拟的好呢？
<wzlxx```> cfy|school: 回学校了？
<iFvwm> 这不好说
<wzlxx```> 靠，我的名字那么多点
<cfy|school> wzlxx```: 早回了。。
<iFvwm> 。
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 呆不了多长时间了
<stardust21> cfy|school, 开始用数字的容易上手
<cfy|school> stardust21: 哦。
<cfy|school> wzlxx: 嗯，是啊，哟啊毕业了
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 你的毕设是智能小车？
<wzlxx> 毕设是个头疼的问题啊……不知道老师会不会好一点，不让回去做……
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 你们是必须回去做？
<imtxc> wzlxx: 肯定得回去的
<imtxc> wzlxx: 答辩和毕业手续  估计至少得回去两次。
<wzlxx> imtxc: 汗……就不能只答辩的时候回去啊……
<wzlxx> 毕业证都是浮云
<imtxc> wzlxx: 单位不跟你要？
<cfy|school> wzlxx: 不是毕业的，是比赛
<wzlxx> imtxc: 不要
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: You have to provide this thing to some big company, like HuaWei.
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 可以啊……是不是用现成的模块组装？
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: 俺就不进大公司
<wzlxx> Patrick_DJ: 大公司才是浮云
<stardust21> wzlxx, 第一份工作找大公司有好处吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 简历是写好了，有点毛了，对内核不怎么了解，而且现在3月底过两月学校里面应该有挺多事情需要处理了。
<mao> 有没有在帝都的同学啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 即使是签了也是毕业再来 好像
<wzlxx> imtxc: 不一定看的……去年6月份我投了个就没看估计……
<wzlxx> 呵呵呵呵
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊 那我还可以在这段时间学学kernel
<wzlxx> stardust21: 等以后干不动了再进大公司也不迟……
<adam8157> imtxc: ...
<stardust21> wzlxx, 华为的都是年轻人
<Patrick_DJ> stardust21: You're wrong, there even have 40 years old programmer. It depends on waht department you're in.
<wzlxx> 珍爱生命，莫进华为
<sjd> 有北京的吗
<wzlxx> sjd: adam8157
<sjd> wzlxx, 哦，呵呵
<sjd> 有做汽车4S的吗
<stardust21> Patrick_DJ, 华为加班时间太多，所以有家室后很多人都跳了，这是我了解到的情况
<wzlxx> sjd: 你做什么的？
<sjd> wzlxx, 汽车4S集团做运维的
<wzlxx> sjd: 哦
<sjd> wzlxx, 你呢
<wzlxx> sjd: 我打酱油的……
<sjd> wzlxx,  不厚道
<wzlxx> 其实我感觉 adam8157 的工作就挺爽的，天天有时间可以IRC
<wzlxx> sjd: 嘿嘿
<sjd> wzlxx, 又不抢你饭碗 有啥可藏匿的
<adam8157> wzlxx: ...
<Patrick_DJ> stardust21: Yes, you're right. But there're more oppotunity to get higher position and better salary. If you're in small company, there's little position to get, you'll feel bad after 1-2 year work in there.
<wzlxx> sjd: 俺以前做过发动机解码器……
<wzlxx> sjd: 现在真的是酱油中……
<sjd> wzlxx, 发动机？
<jyfl987> wzlxx: 什么发动机？
<wzlxx> jyfl987: 商业秘密
<jyfl987> wzlxx: 我只是不明白发动机要什么解码器
<stardust21> palomino|working, 所以我建议wzlxx第一份工作找大公司，当然不一定要华为这种。
<stardust21> sorry，补全补错了
 * adam8157 afk
 * wzlxx 匿了
<Patrick_DJ> stardust21: That's true.
<stardust21> 问一个问题，我安装时系统默认分了3GB的交换空间分区，我有4GB的内存，是不是就不需要交换空间了？
<ofan> yoooo
<ofan> stardust21: 不是
<stardust21> ofan：为什么呢？
<ofan> stardust21: 内存会耗尽
<stardust21> ofan：但是感觉3GB有点大了
<ofan> stardust21: 我分了8g swap
<ofan> stardust21: 硬盘才几个钱
<ofan> 当然不是说ssd
<stardust21> 。。。我装了几个系统，所以每个分区都不大
<ofan> stardust21: 你可以用swapfile,可以调整
<stardust21> ofan：好的，我去查查如何使用。还有一个问题，ubuntu下那种无损分区软件比较好用？
<ofan> stardust21: gparted
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 555555安装完ubuntu后，字体变成宋体，firefox语言是英文，怎么办啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368077 有没有人可以教教我怎么调。。新人额。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 南笙姑娘 — 2012-03-21 12:00
<stardust21> ofan：3Q～
<hamo> adam8157:  蛋，这职位什么情况  https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat9695
<[ub]> hamo ⇪ t: redhat.com | Careers
<caasi> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=368052&p=2686729#p2686729
<[ub]> caasi ⇪ ti: 求助，Arch无法启动X，贴出Xorg.0.log，希望能够得到帮助。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看人家买卖多好
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你会BI?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 数据挖掘嘛..
<CyrusYzGTt> ..有幻覺了。。。 把 BI看成 FBI..
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那种拉积木的东西，你玩哪样？回归分析会否？ 建模？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 回归，聚类什么的都算搞过吧
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 还有什么层次分析法，马尔可夫模型什么的..
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我搞过数学建模
<MeaCulpa> hamo: RH穷主，这个适合忽悠金主
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我其实不想搞这个...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我就是想问问蛋RH找这种人干什么...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 的确，RH搞这个干嘛...MySQL搞BI, 裸来的，那些贵的套件估计买不起
<MeaCulpa> 先把MySQL铲了换PgSQL
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 最近好像大家的矛头都在Mysql这边，而且统一推荐PgSQL啊
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 看这个职位的描述和要求，RH没人懂BI, 这招的是个数据处理员，类似我以前职责之一...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 嗯...就是个写sql的..
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 我也推薦 pgsql
<MeaCulpa> Data Analyst 更确切
<MeaCulpa> 肯能大家都讨厌Oracle
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 他们的title 是 Data Analyst 以前...不知道现在怎么搞成BI了
<Stany> Hi al
<Stany> Hi all
<iFvwm> 都是搞数据库的it?
<[ub]> Stany, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<Stany> ?
<Stany> 什么是12点
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 顺应潮流嘛，另外，BI业界骗子多，这是希望找个基础好的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 阿姨，，
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 标题写BI, 下面描述全部是基础
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这样既吸引人来，又弹开那些忽悠
<iFvwm> 搞数据库的，都浪费精力，早死。
<iFvwm> 不如打仗。
<iFvwm> lol
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 哎...现在不搞挖掘，推荐，大数据的公司都不好意思跟别人说是搞IT的
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: ... 周六晚上我计划ET...
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • cmake如何添加链接选项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368079 如何在CMakeLists.txt中添加链接选项？比如-export-dynamic 统计信息: 发表于 由 一无所有 — 2012-03-21 12:11
<iFvwm> nitus.can-fa.com
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨弄新id来吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰：搞數據庫，精盡而亡
<iFvwm> .
<flh> 我的vnc键盘无法输入法。请教
<iFvwm> 昨天烧死162个。
<flh> 我的vnc键盘无法输入法。请教？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/detail?redhat9695 下面左二是个中国人？
<[ub]> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: redhat.com | Careers
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 厉害，我烧人基本烧到第二个，自己就挂了
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你下次都总结成古文。
<MeaCulpa> 烧人都是送死的
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ..
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 海滩那关啊。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 哦...Allied 还是Axis
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 来jay1啊
<iFvwm> axis
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 对啊
<iFvwm> 好吧。我再试试改名。清空配置。
<MeaCulpa> RH为啥还念叨Java...
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 有許多的比較高質量的 梯子 都是 基於JAVA的，，
<flh> 我的vnc键盘无法输入法。请发发慈悲啊
<CyrusYzGTt> java6 的最多
<flh> 我的vnc远程登录后，键盘无法输入法。请发发慈悲啊
<cfy|school> wzssyqa:
<cfy|school> wzssyqa: 发错。。
<caasi> 谁来帮帮我啊
<caasi> arch没法儿启动x
<roylez> adam8157: offlineimap有替代吗？
<caasi> 。。。
<caasi> 没人鸟我
<moska> ofan: gmail只能用ssl/tls这种加密链接，我在终端下怎么连过去？
<moska> 。
<roylez> caasi: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<caasi> roylez: http://hpaste.org/65657
<caasi> roylez: http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?pid=5257#p5257
<[ub]> caasi ⇪ t: 求助，无法启动X，贴出Xorg.0.log，希望能够得到帮助。 (页 1) / 系统安装与配置 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<ofan> 跑了？
<caasi> roylez: 现在连个图形的影子都没看到。。。x
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要去搞个园区停车IC卡...
<soiamso> caasi: 你在虚拟机测试的吗？
<caasi> soiamso: 不是，是真机
<caasi> soiamso: 笔记本
<caasi> soiamso: ati的显卡，装的闭源的catalyst驱动
<MeaCulpa> arch Radeon驱动咋装的
<kingbo> caasi: fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
<soiamso> caasi: 也就是本来可以用拉？
<roylez> caasi: intel的显卡驱动没装
<moska> soiamso: gmail需要ssl/tsl连接，shell下怎么连接?
<caasi> soiamso: 额。。。不是。刚装的
<roylez> caasi: pacman -Ss xf86 |grep intel
<caasi> roylez: 那个xf86-video-intel貌似冲突的
<soiamso> caasi: 刚装就有闭源驱动了？
<soiamso> moska: google api .
<caasi> roylez: 跟那个catalyst
<caasi> soiamso: 按照wiki桑做的
<soiamso> caasi: aticonfig ?
<roylez> caasi: 你自己写的xorg.conf还是xorg自己检测的
<caasi> roylez: 使用`sudo aticonfig --initial`生成的
<soiamso> caasi:  你有两张显卡？
<roylez> caasi: 你确定你的是ati的显卡？
<caasi> soiamso: aticonfig --initial之后：http://hpaste.org/65665
<caasi> soiamso: 双显卡。
<MeaCulpa> fglrxinfo
<moska> roylez: 用C编写一个登录Gmail的东东，ssl/tsl怎么解决
<roylez> caasi: 双显卡很麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 这种错一般是BIOS设置问题，如果fglrx的确支持你的卡
<roylez> caasi: 特别是ati
<soiamso> caasi: 需要用 all adapter 参数。
<roylez> caasi: 想办法禁掉一块吧
<caasi> roylez: ati显卡还会看错。。。
<soiamso> caasi: 自己man 一下 aticonfig
<MeaCulpa> 到BIOS里把switchable去掉，Linux就别想着切换显卡了
<roylez> moska: 不会，你懂的比我多
<moska> roylez: ...
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 你的方法比较可以
<caasi> soiamso: aticonfig命令应该对的吧
<caasi> MeaCulpa: ubuntu下可以切换啊
<soiamso> caasi: 也可以initial 的时候选定能用的pci
<MeaCulpa> caasi: 哦，不知道，不懂，不搞双显卡
 * MeaCulpa 有双显卡也搞成单的
<soiamso> caasi: aticonfig --list-adapter
<caasi> soiamso: initial的时候报了个这个错：PowerXpress error: Cannot stat '/usr/lib/fglrx/switchlibGL': No such file or directory
<caasi> soiamso: 貌似跟显卡切换有关
<soiamso> caasi: aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<caasi> soiamso: 这个是什么意思？
<yjqg6666> caasi apt-file search switchlibGL
<MaskRay> moska: openssl s_client -starttls smtp -connect smtp.gmail.com:25
<soiamso> caasi: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx-hybrid-graphics
<[ub]> soiamso ⇪ t: Fglrx-hybrid-graphics - Gentoo Linux Wiki
<MeaCulpa> yjqg6666: 人家是arch...
<caasi> yjqg6666: 。。。
<yjqg6666> ....
<moska> maskray: 跑得比jiero还快。。。
 * MeaCulpa 这年头，Gentoo-wiki都能有信息了
<caasi> soiamso: 这个是……gentoo
<caasi> soiamso: 一样吗？
<soiamso> caasi: 两个卡都是 ati ?
<caasi> soiamso: 一个ati 一个intel
<caasi> soiamso: hd5650+intel
<soiamso> caasi: aticonfig --list-adapters
<caasi> soiamso: 这个命令是什么作用
<soiamso> caasi: list adapters
<caasi> soiamso: 但是貌似现在的问题是没有实现switchable
<caasi> soiamso: 装了catalyst它说无法加载intel驱动
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 应该原理是一样的吧
<soiamso> caasi: 也不需要加载，
<caasi> soiamso: 但是startx后有报错：(EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
<soiamso> caasi: 你xorg.conf 有问题，还在加载intel
<caasi> soiamso: 哦！
<caasi> soiamso: 就是说根源在xorg.conf上？
<soiamso> caasi: 你可以贴出来。
<soiamso> caasi: 还有lspci
<caasi> soiamso: http://hpaste.org/65655
<soiamso> caasi: BusID       "PCI:1:0:0" 这个可能有问题。
<caasi> soiamso: 那应该是……
<caasi> soiamso: 我看一下wiki
<soiamso> caasi: 需要用lspci 决定
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 这次我认识webtile的hp了。恩。不会死掉了。
<caasi> soiamso: http://felixlee.info/99?replytocom=9
<archl_dungeon> roylez: sigmund只是小菜，一下都没打中我就在接近战里挂了——我都不用搞狂暴。
<caasi> soiamso: 这里是说加上：Section “DRI” Mode 0666 EndSection
<soiamso> caasi: 你还是先lspci 吧 。
<caasi> soi
<caasi> soiamso: 哦，等下
<hamo> adam8157: 咋吃了这么长时间？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/cattechnicalsj/2426-20120316.html?ref=ML&start=1
<caasi> soiamso: 还有wiki上说·glxinfo | grep direct·
<caasi> soiamso: 这个说找不到命令
<soiamso> caasi: 你继续参考 gentoo那个吧，
<caasi> soiamso: haoba
<caasi> soiamso: 谢谢
<fhmdgxs> hi
<fhmdgxs> kk
<kk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> Gentoo wiki 丢过数据，命运曲折
<soiamso> caasi: 在bios里关掉，也是一个方法
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/econ/60319-20120319.html?ref=ML&limitstart=0
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 福岛核电站事故的本质：堆芯熔毁的真正原因是东电决策失误
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/tren/60306-20120316.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【记者博客】刻不容缓！工厂系统急需采取病毒对策
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/elec/60341-20120320.html?ref=ML
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 瑞萨将发售同时支持电视和网络发送的STB用SoC
 * kk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<CyrusYzGTt> 我都用  3.2.10-3內核了
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 刚入手了个双飞燕的键盘，手感不错，但是感觉字母键的方块有点大
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 寄給我用用
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 路费都够你买一个了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 我要 免郵費的
<archl_dungeon> moska: 什么意思呢额。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: archl_dungeon http://www.360buy.com/product/540588.html
<kk> moska,啥网址y 【双飞燕WK-100】双飞燕（A4TECH）WK-100 键盘 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<archl_dungeon> moska: 我不在意不买
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cnbeta.com/articles/178132.htm
<moska> archl_dungeon: 手感不错
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y QBO机器人装备Xtion Pro运动传感器_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<moska> archl_dungeon: 唯一的缺点在我看来就是不够美观、
<CyrusYzGTt> http://cnbeta.com/articles/178138.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: GCC 5将像LLVM一样模块化_Open Source 开源_cnBeta.COM
<moska> archl_dungeon: 它的键盘上的方块你有点大，
<archl_dungeon> moska: 你和 LOL_关系如何？
<nyfair> 话说，linux上怎么装中文输入法？
<archl_dungeon> nyfair: 不能装啊
<moska> archl_dungeon: 为什么这么文？
<nyfair> 不对，应该问装完了怎么调出来
<moska> MaskRay: 你每次都跑的那么快，不过还是要谢谢你
<nyfair> 比如我装了fcitx或ibus，怎么运行呢？
<nyfair> win上都是装完就能用的啊
<stardust21> nyfair, ctrl+空格切换不出来么？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.360buy.com/product/392573.html
<kk> moska,啥网址y 【双飞燕WM-100】双飞燕（A4tech）WM-100 有线针光鼠 黑色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<nyfair> stardust21: 不行
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不看了，。 你送我還差不多
<sjd> http://nowmimi.com/index.php
<kk> sjd,啥网址y 咪 咪 爱 发信到 sky@4y4y.com 索取最新地址 - Powered by Discuz!
<wzlxx> adam8157 lunch时间也太长了……
<sjd> .............
<stardust21> nyfair, 注销一下看，我用系统自带的，没有装过。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 邮寄过去的路费都够买好几个了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 我要 免路費的
<caasi> soiamso: 我回来了
<sjd> 上京东买个 就免路费了
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 做个调查：云诺和坚果云 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368083 这两个你更喜欢哪个呢？ 哪个更符合人的使用方式呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-03-21 13:31
<caasi> soiamso: aticonfig --adapter-list 的结果是： * 0. 01:00.0 AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series  * - Default adapte
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你都用的起i7了，还要我邮寄键盘鼠标给你。。。我现在还是atom呢
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..可是我的身家都用光了。。
<soiamso> caasi: 就是没有问题拉，
<nyfair> stardust21: 不要，根本不是这个问题。wiki说要改bashrc，但是神说过，一切要改配置文件的东西都是渣渣
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 话说你有身家吗？
<caasi> soiamso: 但是还有一个intel显卡呢
<caasi> soiamso: lspci的结果： http://hpaste.org/65669
<nyfair> 坚果云不就是我们学校的糟粕么
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. 用了。。  現在只有這臺 筆電了
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你还没工作？
<stardust21> nyfair, 那我无能为力了。。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 都26了吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..找不到。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 嗯 加冠 已有 六載了
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你驾照考了没
<caasi> soiamso: 而且问题是现在我开机无法正常进入tty了。要modprobe ahci； modprobe sd_mod
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..兩會期間，，不能去學習
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<caasi> soiamso: 必须得手动加载模块
<caasi> soiamso: 不然提示找不到根分区
<hamo> nyfair: 贵校是？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你会五笔吗
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不會
<danny> 大家好。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我们待会貌似得上五笔课，讨厌记字根的五笔
<danny> moska: 你會五筆嗎
<nyfair> hamo: sjtu
<moska> danny: 不会
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..好吧，， 希望學不會
<danny> moska: 拼音還不是得記字母，不過小時候記而已。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。诅咒你今天和明天没饭吃
<hamo> moska: 这诅咒不好...
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ^o(∩∩)o...哈哈，我每天吃 即食麪的
<moska> hamo: 那该咋诅咒，诅咒他一星期没饭吃？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 2012到了，你有啥没完成的心愿赶快去完成吧
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: gmdh gide ip ggtn r?
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 我的心願是 世界和平 ， 每個人都能 真正的幸福快樂 木有 不公平、不公正的現象
<hamo> moska: 诅咒他买方便面没有面饼...
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ??啥？？
<nyfair> 五笔
<moska> hamo: 。。。这太狠了吧。。。
<nyfair> 现在还有学五笔的？
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 死了就能这样了
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ ,,我木有安裝五筆。。 不清楚你要表達什麼。。
<hamo> roylez: 青蛙君不在了...只能调戏你了..
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 錯了。。 死後更糟糕，我炎黃的 天庭和地府 被 西方教 竊取了，， 靈魂都成爲製造武器的材料了
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 你小说看多了吧，不知我道家是跳出三界外，不在五行中吗
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..我道家的都去防禦 域外天魔了。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 不是还有我吗
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 或者是去 遠征了
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<moska>  > Time.now\
<moska>  > Time.now
<danny> moska: 你讀幾年級了。
<kk> moska, 2012-03-21 13:48:55 +0800
<moska> danny: 一年级
<danny> moska: 初中？
<moska> danny: 你觉得呢、
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 因爲 域外天魔 和 天道 犯我中華天威，就雖遠必誅，， 牛逼人物都出去了
<adam8157> roylez: fetchmail + imapsync
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<adam8157> hamo: l&l
<adam8157> wzlxx: 啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.xinmin.cn/3c/2012/03/20/14094871.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: Linux Kernel 3.3发布 解决ASPM问题_3C_新民网
<adam8157> hamo: 就是招BI呗 有合适的可以给我推荐
<danny> 雲存儲會不會把資料盜走？
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...又有饭吃...
<danny> 或者變成和服務商共享的東西。
<roylez> adam8157: 稳定吗？
<adam8157> roylez: offlineimap 挺好的我觉得
<adam8157> roylez: 那俩没用过 不知道
 * MeaCulpa 裸fetchmail imap
<hamo> adam8157: 今天啥题目？
<adam8157> hamo: bonding
<hamo> adam8157: kaka？？
<adam8157> .
<roylez> adam8157: offlineimap稳定吗？现在我的手机把gmail的状态改了，家里收不到信了
<adam8157> roylez: 基本算稳定, 用了我的daemon脚本之后相当稳定
<imtxc> 呃 困。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu下的ad-hoc请教。谢谢。不甚感激。急啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368084 我现在两台电脑安装了ubuntu，用usb无线网卡配一个ad-hoc无线网络。 配置命令为： ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 down iwconfig ra0 mode ad-hoc essid test channel 1 rate 11M ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up iwconfig  …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你手机威武
<MeaCulpa> 像我一样，老老实实读读atom feed算了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我打算手机上ipv6，vpn和hosts都不靠谱了
<imtxc> adam8157: ~刚才发了简历了。
<hamo> adam8157: 求工作啊
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<adam8157> hamo: 你会BI?
<hamo> adam8157: 不会...
<adam8157> hamo: 那你问我那个
<hamo> adam8157: 太水..不敢说会
<imtxc> hamo: 你不是有工作呢嘛
<hamo> imtxc: .
<hamo> adam8157: 我求别的工作...
<adam8157> hamo: 待在度娘那里算了
<hamo> adam8157: ...敷衍我...T_T
<adam8157> hamo: intel 内核开发 行不?
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上面 hongqian和bluezd...
<imtxc> 外企会不会给我英文的笔试和面试题么。。
<hamo> adam8157: 求一试...
<hamo> imtxc: 都是英文的笔试
<hamo> imtxc: 面试不是英文
<imtxc> hamo: 哦啊。
<adam8157> hamo: pm
<imtxc> 现在在北京想找份工作然后回去做毕业设计
 * MaskRay 有没有玩 Smalltalk 的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ipv6靠谱
<MeaCulpa> 手机ipv6不靠谱...
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • texlive 中的beamer问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368086 有没有关于beamer里命令的详细说明推荐给我。。。网站也行，英文也行。。。最好要系统一点权威一点 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-03-21 14:16
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 移动手机网络估计是类似NAT的架构
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你完全没有折腾的资格
<hamo> tenzu: 疼教授来啦...
<MaskRay> hamo: BI是什么？
<tenzu> hamo: 拜见蛤蟆君
<hamo> MaskRay: 商业智能...忽悠人的东西
<MeaCulpa> 大忽悠
<ofan_> 忽悠大
<hamo> adam8157: go 专门提供一个 textproto 的包用来写IRC这种文本协议的东西..咩哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 好像Oracle啥的有认证之类，供刚毕业妹子打入500强
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 有啥特殊功能...大部分语言文本处理都很强了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 直接提供上层封装了...甚至可以直接解析字符串
<ofan_> irc并不都是文本
<hamo> ofan_: 对，但他是文本协议
<ofan_> irc里有一些特殊符号
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 解析字符串？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 至少要比正则好用 :)
<MeaCulpa> hamo: go 要编译哇
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 对啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: go是编译型的语言
<MeaCulpa> o 那就算了 :)
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 脚本哪里好了/
<Evanescence> Awesome rc.lua. I get one error when add one matching rule for Awesome: http://pastebin.com/YqV8aPnx
 * MaskRay use Smalltalk
<iFvwm> hamo: 没脚本的lin，还叫lin? 那是win了。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 要我推荐语言不。
<nyfair> c#也能当脚本
<iFvwm> 能，不说明问题嘛。要充斥。
<iFvwm> 无处不在。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 脚本？我要JIT
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 不要
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走，遛可乐去
<iFvwm> 第一感觉，你可能不对的。 MeaCulpa
<iFvwm> roylez: 刷卡拉
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 你除了perl还会推荐啥
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我就重视第一感觉
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: valac
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么取消有些软件点更新？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368089 登录后老是提到更新，怎么关闭了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 andyhaolly — 2012-03-21 14:42
<iFvwm> 编译的嘛。
<nyfair> 据说带有gtk色彩的东西都是渣渣
<iFvwm> nyfair: 打倒
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 好像路上一个女人，如果长得丑，哪怕她内心再美丽，你会去搭讪么...你会有机会领悟到她心灵美么
<iFvwm> 啥就不美了。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 如果看到一个女人背影，身材很差，哪怕她再美丽，你会追上去看一眼正面么？
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: Perl就是这样，第一眼就死了
<palomino|working> lol
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: +1
<iFvwm> 。。谁更你说perl了？ 死胖子
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: :)
<iFvwm> 破马都出来起哄了
<MeaCulpa> gtk更是这样
<MeaCulpa> gtk文档我看了5min就再也不看了
<iFvwm> 第一感觉。你的感觉蛮差的嘛。
 * MeaCulpa Windows机器里18个gtk的dll, 仅仅因为gtk theme sux
<iFvwm> 那你这辈子都不会进入编程状态了啊。
<iFvwm> 还能选啥。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 一个女人，哪怕再好看，被人打扮化妆的丑陋无比，你会看第二眼么？ Perl就是这样，就算真的好看，我也被丑陋的用户恶心到了。被人扮丑，就是女人自己的错
<iFvwm> 看5分钟。
<ofan_> 都是胖子？
<iFvwm> 好多。
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋是瘦子
<MaskRay> beauty: scheme, smalltalk, ml, python, haskell, ruby; nausea: teco apl forth perl
<iFvwm> 那都是别人说的。
<iFvwm> 不是你自己的体会嘛
<iFvwm> Swap:        11444        196      11248
<iFvwm> 升级，居然用上swap了。
<MaskRay> Picking the *sane* subject of Perl is difficult without lots of experience.
<MaskRay> s/subject/subset/
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 在gconf-editor中修改了键值后，如何修改菜单快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368096 修改的键值：/desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels 据说悬停在菜单上，按下键就能改。但是我这里没效果怎么办？ 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-03-21 15:13
<rtt> dddd
<adam8157> iFvwm: 我现在减到75kg了
<leaveboy> 150还好说
<hamo> adam8157: 你好重啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我比你高
<leaveboy> 我72
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * hamo 敢不敢不说身高，敢不敢！！！
 * hamo T_T
<leaveboy> hamo: 申告好多
<leaveboy> 身高
<adam8157> hamo: 废话 体重得和身高一起说才有意义啊
<hamo> adam8157: e...
<adam8157> hamo: 所以我不算重
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...其实我跟你现在差不多...
 * hamo 掩面...
<adam8157> hamo: 没说你. 杯弓蛇影你
<adam8157> ...
<leaveboy> 报身高
<hamo> adam8157: 我知道你没说我...我这不闲的么...
 * adam8157 ibus-pinyin词库还是小啊, 拽文太麻烦
<hamo> adam8157: 起身左转找wpeng
<imtxc> adam8157: 文艺青年还是用sougou词库，唐诗成语啥的随口就来
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个词库词频有问题
<diyyf> quit
<nyfair> 文艺青年都是信口雌黄胡乱作诗的，不用引经据典
<nyfair> 话说linux上到底怎么输中文啊
<tlze> 跟windows一样的操作快捷键。
<palomino|working> ?_? 不是有输入法么
<nyfair> http://digi.it.sohu.com/20120321/n338408136.shtml
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y 喜迎油价上涨 私家车省钱秘籍-搜狐数码
<iFvwm> 一个身穿腾讯QQ的大人偶在天猫楼下发宣传单，被城管清走。网友“甜猫芳娅”透露：“腾讯在华星时代楼下搞了个大人偶发传单，逢人就说："我们在杭州开分公司了。"
<nyfair> 哪有输入法啊，装上都不能直接用
<Patrick_DJ> nyfair: What's your system?
<nyfair> chakra
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，wubi安装ubuntu11.04后root文件夹空间过小 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368099 求助，用wubi将ubuntu11.04安装后，无法往root文件夹中复制文件，提示是：复制到“root”时发生错误。目标位置中没有足够空间。请试着删除一些文件以便释放空间。更多细节是：目前只有 1.7 GB，但需要 1.8 GB。 PS …
<Patrick_DJ> nyfair: I have no idea about that. I'm using arch.
<nyfair> well, the distribution is based on arch
<Patrick_DJ> Then you can install the 'ibus' and 'ibus-pinyin', after that, execute 'ibus-setup' to setup using 'pinyin'.
<tlze> nyfair: 语言工具里看下语言包安装是否完整。
<nyfair> i know this can work, but the method is a bit ugly
<tlze> nyfair: 没问题的话打开终端，输入ibus-setup看一什么情况，能不能运行。
<Patrick_DJ> nyfair: 0_0
 * CyrusYzGTt 開始升級使用 3.3內核了
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel-3.3.0-2.fc16.x86_64
<nyfair> arch前天就升了啊
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: fc16?  现在fc也这么激进了？
<nyfair> fc不都gcc4.7了么
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ ..嗯是 f16 ..不過 fedora的 底層 lib是很保守的，，
<nyfair> kernel不是底层？
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 是 3.3.0-2 是修改patch版本 ，， 3.3.0-1纔是 正式版本
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 我說的是 physfs版本
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 還有 gmp 都很舊。。 還有 glibc
<nyfair> physfs是神马？求科普
<sulit> 今天人真多 ？
<sulit> !
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ warzone2100的物理引擎
<CyrusYzGTt> 十分鐘後準備重啓
<sulit> TMD: 你好！
<CyrusYzGTt> TMD§ tmd!
<sulit> TMD: 你的名字这么好啊
<nyfair> 你们这些怪蜀黍把人家吓走了
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<sulit> 哎
<sulit> 玩玩而已
<sulit> ^_^
<Xiaofan> = =||||||||
<sulit> TMD: 你为啥改成那
<sulit> TMD: 爽吗？
<TMD> sulit: cos
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ ,, tmd走了。。
<sulit> TMD: 俺知道
<F-16> 你们都是TMD？
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 他刚改的名字
<ye> Ubuntu中文人好少
<TMD> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 各位我去重啓啓用 3.3.0-2內核
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 又改了，他有改名癖
<ny> 大道无义，毁天灭地
<F-16> 我的Nokia 5230刷机成砖头了，咋办啊？
<sulit> ny: 大侠多情了
<sulit> F-16: 砸人去
<freeayu> 现在主流手机的系统是 2.3.3嘛
<F-16> 别啊，900多块啊
<ny> 半夜惆怅，忧国忧心
<F-16> 有谁会吗？
<sulit> F-16: 那你砸自己吧
<jyfl987> 900而已
<jyfl987> 我以前几千块买的手机现在也跟废物一样 我找谁去 额
<sulit> jyfl987: 哪儿买的找哪
<ny> 主动要求你们老板给你发黑莓监督
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.3.0-2.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP
<sulit> ny: 高
<jyfl987> sulit: 这也怪不了他们阿 电子产品都会跌价的 我找他们有啥用
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我周六和同事骑十三陵
<sulit> jyfl987: 那你就憋着
<jyfl987> adam8157: so?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 借的车
<fhmdgxs> nook2谁买过
<jyfl987> sulit: 那你也一样被
<fhmdgxs> 十三陵是爬坡
<fhmdgxs> 从城里去
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们去的地方对我来说都远 不可能参加
<sulit> jyfl987: 我那就是块砖，无所谓的
<jyfl987> sulit: 我那个对我来说也是个钻 最可恨的是还没坏 砸人的话还有人骂你用这么小的来砸
<sulit> jyfl987: 对着自己脑袋，磕两下，然后说谁让你买的，忍着吧
<sulit> jyfl987: ^_^
<flh> vbox一下win8
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 关于打包deb包的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368103 Hi, 是这样，我希望打包一个软件放到PPA上方便使用，但是有如下问题： （假设我的软件叫soft） 1. 在编译安装的时候我可以通过 ./configure --with-a --with-b --with-c 来实现a、b、c功能，这些功能的独立的，那么如何实现apt-get install soft时默认安装，再apt …
<flh> 有人响应win8?
<CyrusYzGTt> 悲摧了。。 nvidia 295.20不支持 3.3內核
<adam8157> iFvwm: MeaCulpa 是 @Methuselar
<adam8157> iFvwm: 囡囡问你呢
<iFvwm> adam8157: ?
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍨ 
<wzlxx> 汗，人品不好，老是掉网啊啊
<wzlxx> 弱弱的问下，咋解压tgz啊？链接老是没有……咋办？
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，， nvidia-295.20不支持 3.3內核，，現在已經重啓用 nouveau了
<iFvwm> adam8157: 难道你看到了啥？
<adam8157> iFvwm: 你的twitter啊 我是@adam8157
<iFvwm> 内核也追新，是傻的。 CyrusYzGTt
<iFvwm> adam8157: ...
<wzlxx> 木人理我，汗……
<flh> iFvwm: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ,,額，， f16有升級的。。
<iFvwm> 我知道了。 adam8157 你告诉他吧。
<iFvwm> lol
<adam8157> iFvwm: 我基本不说话
<iFvwm> 好吧。
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋最正直了。最乖。
<flh> iFvwm: 可能我的硬件傻，非新一点的内核不可
<ofan> test
 * ofan test
<iFvwm> flh: 。。你也在升级内核？ lol 我是说 CyrusYzGTt
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍨ 
<hamo> test
<derek> exit
<flh> iFvwm: 是的，不是升，弄好后，要换
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ,,阿姨，，你快去讓 nvidia提供 3.3內核支持的驅動
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你个有异性朋友的。
<yall> 记得exp说过，`傻子才用twitter'的。
<iFvwm> 这谁啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ yall 就是 兔嫂
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> 额。不会吧
<iFvwm> 。
<adam8157> yall就是点点
<iFvwm> ç ´ tusooooooa
<ofan> yooo
 * ofan test
<hoxily> test
<nyfair> 卖萌可耻
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍨ 
<wzlxx> ofan: 求助
<nyfair> kk,抱抱
<ofan> ?
<ofan> nyfair: MM？
<kk> nyfair, 你有自我意识。  ㍨ 
<hoxily> 为什么kk说的话里面有不可识别的字符?
<wzlxx> ofan: tar zxvf **.tar.gz会丢符号链接吗？
<hoxily> 一个方框里面四个整数.
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥意思
<hoxily> 是字体的原因吗?
<Xiaofan> 我这里看是16点
<wzlxx> ofan: 如果压缩包里有符号链接，我这样解压就没了……
<iFvwm> hoxily: 他骂你是13点。
<ofan> wzlxx: 什么没了
<wzlxx> ofan: 汗，符号链接没了啊！
<wzlxx> ofan: 郁闷，不知道为啥，记得以前就不会啊……
<ofan> wzlxx: 没包括进去吧
<nyfair> kk: ㍥
<hoxily> wzlxx, 我试了试,ln -s创建的符号链接还在耶.
<wzlxx> ofan: 莫非挂载的WIN分区不行？
<kk> nyfair, 我一直在等待着你。  ㍨ 
<hoxily> test
<kk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍨ 
<hoxily> kk, 看来不是font的缘故.应该是xchat自身的缘故.
<wzlxx> 谁用过virtualbox？
<Patrick_DJ> wzlxx: me.
<Xiaofan> 我～
<Patrick_DJ> a bunch of users.
<kk> hoxily, 真的是你不这么认为吗？  ㍨ 
<wzlxx> 建的时候默认最大8G的磁盘空间，现在8G不够了，咋能扩充？
<iFvwm> roylez: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4206789671&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fs8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3DSegway%26pid%3Dmm_13957111_2346065_9068352%26unid%3D0%26mode%3D63%26initiative_id%3Dstaobaoz_20120321&ali_trackid=2:mm_13957111_2346065_9068352,0:1332319091_3k1_948482017
<wzlxx> Xiaofan: ofan
<Xiaofan> wzlxx: ？不是一个人
<hoxily> http://www.ubuntu-tw.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=14950&start=0
<kk> hoxily ⇪ t: VirtualBox 的 vdi 的大小事後能更改嗎? [論壇 - Ubuntu 哈啦] | Ubuntu 正體中文站
<adam8157> hoxily: 能
<adam8157> iFvwm: 7w...
<iFvwm> adam8157: 给乐乐刷卡用的。验证下他的卡的额度
<iFvwm> 然后乐乐今天完全不说话了。 nnnnnd
<jiero> roylez:  看我玩 octopode stealth berserker
<hoxily> http://blog.csdn.net/wjr2012/article/details/6634123
<kk> hoxily,啥网址y 给VirtualBox 4.0+的虚拟盘(VDI)文件扩容 - 瑞 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jiero> roylez: 果然拼不过大象。不如狂暴秒杀它。。。
<moska> .
<adam8157> hamo: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3688782-1-1.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 我把北京的事大概搞清楚了 - 清茶斋 - ChinaUnix.net -
<nyfair> jiero: hib android2 有什么好东西吗
<hoxily> 修改vdi容量, 见"VBoxManage modifyhd"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/893347/
<hamo> adam8157: ..
<hamo> adam8157: 看来你懂了
<hamo> adam8157: 推上其实好多消息
<jiero> nyfair: 到了平均价格就有好东西了
<jiero> nyfair: 如此
<jiero> nyfair: 我现在有显卡了——ATI 2400XT。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 恩。可以修改 Kernel Panic了～～～
<nyfair> jiero: 平均价格，就那个sword啥的？
<jiero> 恩
<jiero> nyfair: 买 kobo 玩？
<MaskRay> yall: 可以看看 Smalltalk，也是百家争鸣时期的语言(1969年开始开发)，语法简洁易懂
<nyfair> jiero: 我还没看呢
<nyfair> jiero: bundle这东西就是个坑，还有那啥royale gala之类的，算上去有6-7个bundle
<yall> MaskRay: 3 + 4 * 5
<yall> is evaluated as "(3 + 4) * 5" 额
<MaskRay> yall: 为了一致性，不用记各种优先级，只要知道 unary message > binary message > keyword message
<sjd> 掉线
<derek> l
<gebjgd> adam8157: 牛
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我正在找这个呢
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哪个?
<hamo> adam8157: 晚上吃啥？
<adam8157> hamo: no idea
<gebjgd> adam8157: 据说帝都出事了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 不懂
<adam8157> hamo: 你们哪吃?
<nyfair> gebjgd: 菊苣求真相
<hamo> adam8157: Tsinghua
<gebjgd> adam8157: 道听途说
<ofan> gebjgd: 法拉利？
<adam8157> hamo: 我今天想早走
<hamo> adam8157: 为啥？翘班可不好...虽然我天天翘
<ofan> RT: 公司招了个日本人做研发，上班第一天就对部门同事说：“我在日本工作时是个加班狂，每天都很晚回家，希望大家跟上我的步伐。”一个月之后他辞职回日本了，扔下一句话："你们这样加班，经常睡在公司是很不人道的。"
<adam8157> hamo: 我请了一天pto 用在两个早上 而且今天早上只用了俩小时
<VimSmaliSyntax> 有谁能访问blogspot么，帮我把（http://androidcracking.blogspot.com/2011/03/smali-syntax-highlighting-for-vim.html）上面的smali vim 语法文件下载下来发我邮箱里（i@pakix.org）吧，对不起，谢谢。
<kk> VimSmaliSyntax ⇪ t: android cracking: smali syntax highlighting for vim
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...真敬业...PTO了还去上班..
<hamo> adam8157: 是不是想kaka了？
<CyrusYzGTt> VimSmaliSyntax§ 爲麼你知道那裏有。。 難道你故意這樣
<adam8157> hamo: 有事情啊, 邮件一堆
<nyfair> ofan: 大大不是在阿妹你看国卖vpn咩
<ofan> nyfair: 你要买？
<CyrusYzGTt> VimSmaliSyntax§ 用 google的搜索拿到鏈接就是 http://codetastrophe.com/smali.vim https://sites.google.com/site/lohanplus/files/smali.vim?attredirects=0&d=1
<nyfair> ofan: 不是，好奇怎么会有日本人和睡在公司
<ofan> kaka是什么，基友的暗语？
<ofan> nyfair: 转发的
<hamo> ofan: 亲，你懂了～～～
<ofan> hamo: 解释解释
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<nyfair> ofan: 主要是sopa一来，翻了墙也没意思，普通应用goagent也够了
<nyfair> ofan: 而且我还有日本友人的路由器能客串vpn
<ofan> nyfair: 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 枪声
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我怎么知道什么 就知道帝都有枪声
<wzlxx> 用了虚拟机才知道自己的linux基础差啊……
<mugebjgd> wzlxx: 不用虚拟机更差
<wzlxx> 本来好好的到了虚拟机里就都是问题了……
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你还不睡觉？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 就是为了和我们聊天？
<mugebjgd> ofan: 太精液了
<ofan> mugebjgd: 看片
<ofan> mugebjgd: 无聊了才聊天
<mugebjgd> ofan: 5点24聊天？
<wzlxx> mugebjgd: 本子上一个完全的linux环境，根本没啥问题，但现在用是虚拟机，什么磁盘不够了还得挂载，而且win的文件系统也很BUG
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我都忘了时间
<mugebjgd> ofan: 牛鼻
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你记得比我清楚
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你最近手的不够
<mugebjgd> ofan: 多上myfreecams
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 beta2这么快就出来。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368108 上次beta1装不上，这次试试beta2. 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-03-21 17:22
<mugebjgd> ofan: 多来几管就好了
<ofan> mugebjgd: myfreecams不行
<mugebjgd> ofan: 那什么行?
<ofan> mugebjgd: xvideo
<mugebjgd> ofan: 等我下班试试看去
<ofan> 看片去..
<mugebjgd> ofan: 你白天没课？
<jiero> nyfair: 因为商业么。都是以如何利益最大化为原则的
<ofan> mugebjgd: spring break
<mugebjgd> ofan: 还不找个妹子
<jiero> nyfair: 这个就是超级广告，
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我操
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我错过了
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你去操妹子吧
<mugebjgd> jiero: 滚
<ofan> 白天出去逛悠去了
<mugebjgd> ofan: 傻逼 montageteam
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啥
<mugebjgd> ofan: 机械部分又要重新安装
<mugebjgd> ofan: 我的时间还要推后
<mugebjgd> ofan: 准备给老婆也办签证
<ofan> mugebjgd: ...
<mugebjgd> ofan: 让她也去米国
<jiero> mugebjgd: 你去滚绣球去
<mugebjgd> ofan: 哇卡卡
<VimSmaliSyntax> CyrusYzGTt: 我这里google几乎总是打不开，blogspot从来没访问成功过。那个网址是用yahoo搜出来的，但是打不开。谢谢
<jiero> roylez: 我。。。找到3个 ring of evasion（+6×2，+3×1），光这些就，，，
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 明天估计12.04LTS Beta2版本就出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368109 统计信息: 发表于 由 beautifulmind — 2012-03-21 17:37
<CyrusYzGTt> VimSmaliSyntax§ 我也打不開 blogspot,, google搜索倒是能比較正常的搜索
<wzlxx`> windows 不可以新建快捷键吧？
<wzlxx`> ls
<hoxily> wzlxx`, 可以的
<hoxily> wzlxx`, 仅限于开始菜单上的快捷方式.
<hoxily> wzlxx, 比如给开始菜单上的附件里面的命令提示符设置快捷键,在这个快捷方式的属性里设置"快捷键",如Ctrl+Alt+T.
<hoxily> 那么就可以通过按下Ctrl+Alt+T打开命令提示符了.
<hoxily> wzlxx, 好像放在桌面上的快捷方式也是可以设置快捷键而有效的.
<wzlxx> hoxily: 多谢，我试试看……
<hoxily> wzlxx, 至少xp下和win7下是可以的.
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 你好啊亲
<wzlxx> hoxily: 可以，直接用快捷方式
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 说话啊亲
<wzlxx> hoxily: 呵呵，多谢
<hoxily> wzlxx, no thanks
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 你个笨蛋
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 哥准备下班了, 你就自娱自乐吧
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 理解 call/cc 么？
<freeayu> 现在主流手机的系统是 2.3.3嘛
<freeayu> mikespook where are u
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不理解
<mugebjgd> freeayu: 然
<freeayu> hello
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<mugebjgd> heyho
<freeayu> 我最近在做手机开发
<palomino|working> :o , freeayu
<freeayu> 有谁也在搞手机开发的嘛
<palomino|working> 我
<mao> 什么平台的
<palomino|working> 山·寨
<mao> really?据说山寨机开发的都是年收入百万的
<palomino|working> 不能吧- -
<palomino|working> 那我岂不是废柴
<mao> 估计肯定下不了十万
<wzlxx> 谁给介绍个杀软？
<palomino|working> 这跨度好大。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 你要让我说什么环境模型我肯定说不清楚的
<palomino|working> win上我用avast home , wzlxx
<wzlxx> palomino|working: 怎样？
<palomino|working> 我看中它免费... , wzlxx
<wzlxx> palomino|working: 公司电脑，裸奔中……
<palomino|working> 凑合用。。我很少用win了。。。 , wzlxx
<palomino|working> avast
<palomino|working> 还有那个...avira
<mao> palomino|working: 听你的意思是跟百万靠的比较近
<palomino|working> 。。。。。怎可能 , mao
<palomino|working> 跟10万比较靠近 , mao
<mao> 你们都主要做什么啊
<palomino|working> 游戏
<leoxx> hello
<kk> leoxx, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<leoxx> :-)
<wzlxx> 下了个金山，看中他很小……
<leoxx> 小红伞不也很小呢
<moska> .
<moska> .
<palomino|working> 金山。。。
<palomino|working> 不怎么可靠阿
<wzlxx> 安装也神速啊……
<reiv> MaskRay: 那个Y combinator还在看吗？
<leoxx> 有kindle user木?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: (eval-seq exps env) 表示对表达式序列 exps 在环境 env 下求值。continuation 可看作 (cons exps env) 对不对?
<MaskRay> reiv: 它的解释没看懂,从 hukairs 跳到 mk-length 太突兀了
<MaskRay> reiv: 看过 smalltalk 没
<reiv> MaskRay: 那个apply我也没看明白，但是下面那个函数是对的（展开就可以了）。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 我的理解是 call/cc (undelimited continuation) 就是个 longjmp
<reiv> MaskRay: smalltalk过，然后发现在gentoo上被mask了。就没关注了。
<MaskRay> reiv: 展开我之前也看明白了..
<MaskRay> reiv: gnu-smalltalk 能用,你是说 squeak 从portage 中去除了?
<reiv> MaskRay: 对的，我说的是squeak
<MaskRay> reiv: 没看懂 squeak 怎么用。snapshot source image 什么的……stackoverflow上有人说 gnu-smalltalk使脚本化容易了，看来不假
<reiv> MaskRay: squeak整个是个vm的环境。其他的就不清楚了。
<MaskRay> reiv: 70s 的这批语言都好强：Smalltalk ML Scheme，C 是看上去最拙劣的了。。
<reiv> MaskRay: 结果C用的最广泛。
<wzlxx`> MaskRay: 那是，都是牛人的作品啊……
<wzlxx`> reiv: 领域不同
<Inode_LF> help
<reiv> samlltalk对C++等oo的语言有一定影响
<MaskRay> wzlxx: 在那个时候那些杰作性能问题都太严重了
<reiv> 那个时候，电脑性能不行。
<Inode_LF> welcom
<Inode_LF> fhw
<Inode_LF> goodafternoon
<Inode_LF> good afternoon
<Inode_LF> microcai
<Inode_LF> mayli: welcome
<Inode_LF> ls
<flh> 怎么查看笔记本内置摄像头的芯片？
<flh> 反正linux下，摄像头驱动是头痛的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 最好不要解释到寄存器机器，而是在模型上。
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 应该是从一个 box 跳到另一个 box，除此之外对环境没有任何修改
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天使用系统的软件更新，解决了12.04 Beta登陆时花屏的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368116 前几天安装了Ubuntu12.04 Beta，在登陆之后进入桌面是出现了短暂的花屏，之后每次登陆都有这种情况。我的显卡是nVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT（曾经历过显卡门，对花屏有阴影），使用了系统推荐的驱动。今天发现 …
<moska> 好安静。。。
<moska> 想搞的东西对现在的我来说太复杂，别的又不知该干啥，想干的又没能力。。。
<MaskRay> reiv: 这是什么文档格式：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/568955/ ？gst-doc 生成的
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • mplayer的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368117 mplayer播放720P的时候，会有一卡一卡的现象，但是用vlc播放相同的影片却没有这种情况，而且用xmbc播放时也正常。就只有mplayer的问题。系统是debian的squeeze。w32codes,ffmpeg都安装了。显卡驱动安装的是ATI官网提供的驱动。显卡是ATI mobility Radeon 4570。。。差 …
<plobin> wow
<reiv> MaskRay: texinfo的源文件
<MaskRay> reiv: texipdf 编译不过：l.26 @value{BEFORE1}\a \\a\@b{\b\}@value{AFTER1}
<reiv> MaskRay: 这个我就不了解了...
<imtxc> adam8157: 效率挺高啊 这就收到邮件了
<adam8157> imtxc: 面试?
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是 没提到面试 只说你给我投了俩职位
<gfrog> imtxc: ... 那是阿蛋填推荐表了
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，下午竟然短信骚扰我，嘛事？
<imtxc> gfrog: adam8157 恩 说是5天内等消息啥的
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • lightdm配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368121 我用的是opensuse，gdm无法使用了，大概是因为ATI显卡的关系也就没去搞，所以弄了lightdm。但是opensuse的lightdm默认配置非常丑，想去写配置文件但是信息很少不知怎么改，各位菊苣有啥想指导的不？另外就是求一份ubuntu11.10的lightdm配置文件参考一下，多谢～ …
<adam8157> gfrog: 报名十三陵
<gfrog> imtxc: 他给你推荐的啥职位？
<gfrog> adam8157: 就这事。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: (make-continuation control-point
<namoamitabuddha>        (get-dynamic-state)
<gfrog> adam8157: 准了
<namoamitabuddha>        (get-thread-event-block))
<imtxc> gfrog: 9353
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: coutin.scm
<adam8157> gfrog: 牛仔裤行不? 去耐克看了下 运动裤太贵了 或者凡客的家居运动裤...
<imtxc> gfrog: 和8196  不过这个要2年工作经验来着。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: define-structure
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛仔裤不行，家居运动库是啥？
<imtxc> adam8157: 大钟寺后面那里的运动/鞋裤我同学买的比别地要便宜
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是出去慢跑的那种 很宽松的裤子
<gfrog> adam8157: 别搞棉的裤子就成，穿棉的这天气你会死的很惨的。
<gfrog> imtxc: 工作经验神马的都是吓唬人玩的
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦啊 我看职位名称反正一样
<adam8157> gfrog: 我只有牛仔裤和这个... 或者我去凡客再买条
<imtxc> 说让我在网站上再确认一下好像。
<adam8157> gfrog: 一个我们组的职位 一个你们组的
<imtxc> ....
<gfrog> adam8157: 不清楚，深表怀疑。其实穿牛仔也不是不可以啦，你注意保暖就是了，考虑下骑车的时候你实际上是一直呆在一个6级+以上的大风环境中。
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 主要是保暖的问题啊, 那可以
<gfrog> adam8157: 防风+保暖
<adam8157> gfrog: 棉的咋了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我已经基本淘汰棉制衣物了
<gfrog> adam8157: 棉的能防风嘛？ 能保暖嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: 邪恶的想要不要周六从清华出发之后一句话不说，30+飞到上地环岛，能跟上的就继续走，跟不上的就打发回家。。。 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过这样做真的太坏了。。。 哈哈
<adam8157> 0_o
<adam8157> gfrog: 我速度肯定跟得上, 就是好久没骑 怕各种反应过度
<imtxc> 30+!
<imtxc> 去就回不来了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 腿疼是一定的，估计集合的时候还要挨个调一下车子，免得路上出状况
<imtxc> gfrog: 他不是75kg么，30+的速度。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: 飞一样的蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 我是指, 遇见突发状况 反应过度, 来个车啥的
<imtxc> 。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢慢走问题不大，肯定不能让你领骑就是
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 不懂
<adam8157> gfrog: 那没问题, 我绝对是newbie里表现好的那个
<gfrog> adam8157: newbie里的战斗机
<cantoluna> 又很冷清啊
<soiamso> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/03/mr-linux/all/1
<reiv> MaskRay: https://code.google.com/p/frege/
<kk> reiv ⇪ ti: frege - Frege Programming Language - Google Project Hosting
<soiamso> benz amg 看来有米
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Note that Scheme does not syntactically distinguish continuation application from function application
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 明天要升级，今天想整体备份下。怎么搞呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368126 明天想升级beta2，今天要整体备份下。把/下，除了tmp home proc dev之类 全部备份下。其实也不是很大 如果升级不理想，直接覆盖回去行不行？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-03-21 20:02
<MaskRay> reiv: 又是jvm...
<ywmy210> :)
<fans> :-P
<MaskRay> reiv: 用啥写的？自举？
 * kk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<reiv> MaskRay: 没用过，只是关注。
<MaskRay> reiv: 哪儿发现的？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: It is a generalization of a syntactic analogy between systems of formal logic and computational calculi that was first discovered by the American mathematician Haskell Curry and logician William Alvin Howard.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: Curry–Howard correspondence
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 我上次还没看过 wiki 文
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: In other words, the Curry–Howard correspondence is the observation that two families of formalisms which had seemed unrelated—namely, the proof systems on one hand, and the models of computation on the other—were, in the two examples considered by Curry and Howard, in fact structurally the same kind of objects.
<reiv> MaskRay: 在stackoverflow上找到的。一直想找haskell -> jvm的编译器，然后就发现这个了。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 下次仔细看下
<MaskRay> namoamitabuddha: 完全不懂啊
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 等我空了研究下。
<flh> 大会开始，请发言
<mao> 惠普hp4411用浏览器的时候总是会发出莫名奇妙的声响，像是从扬声器那发出的
<mao> 不管是win还是linux都是这样
<wzlxx> 风扇吧……
<mao> 该怎么办啊
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu11.10安装QT4.8问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368129 小弟电脑是ACER4750，操作系统为ubuntu11.10，在系统下安装qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.0，make的时候出现../../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/tools/qstringlist.h: 在析构函数‘QStringList::~QStringList()’中: ../../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/tools/qstringlist.h:66:7:  …
<mao> 为什只有当打开特定的程序的时候才会发出这种声音
<Patrick_DJ> ls
<mao> 比如浏览器，ibus,用gnome3也会
<lizheng> 提个问题，刚刚不小心将ibus的输入框移到屏幕顶上的黑条后面了（gnome3），怎么把它移出来呢？
<lizheng> 应该叫输入法状态窗口吧，我现在可以正常输入的，但看不到那个状态窗口。
<lizheng> 谁能解答呢？
<moska>  Mac OS上有mail和mailx命令，
<lizheng> 重启也无效呢
<lizheng> 重启iBus无效
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ rm -fr ~/.config/ibus
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ 然後重啓ibus
<lizheng> 删除~/.ibus，重启ibus无效
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ rm -fr ~/.config/ibus
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 配置文件里面常以rc结尾，rc是啥缩写
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..不知道。。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: c难道是configuration,那r呢
<loiac> 有没有人用 easysroke
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ .. r red
<loiac> 怎么捕获 ctrl+shift+tab呢
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 还是无效。
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ .. 額。。
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 那个框应该叫语言栏的
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: red是啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ 嗯，，
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 你说，我这不是手溅吗！
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ redhat前 的red
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ 絕對是
<reiv> rc是resource的意思吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ ..額。我覺得你還是 apt purge ibus，，再裝回試試
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 我本意是将它拖到上面的空地儿，谁知道躲后面了呢？以前(gnome2)吧，都在前面的。
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你的意思就是那些程序都是redhat出的了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不是，，
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ 再試試我這個刪除再重啓ibus試試
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ rm -fr ~/.cache/ibus
<byzantium> 呵呵 这里边有作生物医学图像这块的吗
<byzantium> 或者生物医学专业的也行
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ rm -fr ~/.cache/ibus ~/.config/ibus
<lizheng> 我装有万能五笔，这个是定制的，不想整个全删除。
<Freebuilder> 发现单用文字和一些人交流非常困难。是我语文不行还是对方语文不行？
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 理解不同，， 就像 道有 大道 天道 地道 人道 仙道 魔道 妖道 。。etc
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 悲剧了还是不行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ 額。。 選擇 在 顯示語言欄  那裏 選擇 嵌入菜單吧 ，，
<roylez_> adam8157: offlineimap能不能把本地删的在gmail上自动archive？
<adam8157> roylez_: 可以
<roylez_> adam8157: 怎么做
<adam8157> roylez_: realdelete = no
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 我选了那个没有反映啊，刚刚还在奇怪，这个嵌入菜单有什么用？
<adam8157> roylez_: 然后web端选archive
<roylez_> adam8157: o...
<adam8157> roylez_: imap那个tab
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ 就是，，不清楚，， 問 penghb
<adam8157> roylez_: 默认就是no啦
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 现在很多人连标点都不看的。说文言加虚词可不用标点，但他更不懂！
<moska> adam8157: 配置文件后面那个rc是啥意思，比如msmtprc
<adam8157> moska: 这个 roylez_ 来解答下? 我不晓得...
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 額，。。 好吧，其實當我很困的時候，就是簡單的詞語我都不懂的
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹...
<roylez_> moska: runtime configuration
<moska> roylez: 哦
<roylez_> moska: 猜的，没查过
<mao> 我猜rc应该是run command
<moska> roylez: ...
<moska> roylez: 纠结了N天，我还是决定装sendmail mailx
<moska> roylez: 不装postfix mutt了
<roylez_> moska: 你会换mutt的，mailx不能看的邮件太多了
<reiv> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configuration_file#UNIX.2FLinux
<kk> reiv ⇪ t: Configuration file - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<moska> roylez: 本来也想用C的socket，自己写个简单点的，但是看了openssl后还是算了吧，脚本又不会，
<roylez_> moska: 实在不行的话，先用thunderbird凑活下吧。mutt我尝试了3次以上才用上手
<moska> roylez: 小屏幕用thunderbird看不了邮件，全是它的快捷操作图标。。。
<lizheng> CyrusYzGTt, 出来了，rm -rf  ~/.gconf/desktop/ibus/panel
<roylez_> moska: muttator
<CyrusYzGTt> lizheng§ ..好吧，，
<moska> roylez: 我试试
<moska> adam8157: http://www.adamjiang.com/archives/33
<kk> moska,啥网址y 阿当正传 » Blog Archive » 通过mutt使用gmail
<moska> adam8157: 这个阿当给你有关系吗】
<adam8157> moska: 关系就是我们俩认识
<moska> adam8157: 。。。竟然能在网上找到和你认识的。。。
<MaskRay> rc -> runcom files
<adam8157> moska: 他在nvdia现在
<moska> adam8157: 一个公司还是同学，两个阿当，^_^
<moska> roylez: 你认识另一个阿当吗
<roylez_> moska: 我不认识阿当，我就认识蛋蛋 adam8157
<moska> roylez: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的 nametrans 怎么写的
<adam8157> roylez_: nametrans = lambda foldername: re.sub('^\[Gmail\]/', '', foldername)
<roylez_> adam8157: folderfilter
<adam8157> roylez_: folderfilter = lambda foldername: foldername in ['INBOX', 'kernel-cn', 'kernelnewbies', '[Gmail]/Drafts', '[Gmail]/Spam','[Gmail]/Trash']
<roylez_> adam8157: spam你也下载回来？
<adam8157> roylez_: 方便我标记spam
 * cfy Linux localhost 3.3.0-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Mar 20 23:16:29 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<adam8157> 而且怕漏网
<roylez_> adam8157: 有道理...
<roylez_> adam8157: Trash也是这个意思吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 其实我是realdelete=yes的
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你怎么archive
<adam8157> roylez_: 我不archive
<roylez_> adam8157: 真心鄙视你
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 我用 3.3.0-2內核了，打了patch的
<adam8157> ...
 * reiv Linux ez965 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 27 13:48:10 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<roylez_> adam8157: sent你不同步？
 * CyrusYzGTt Linux gfw  3.3.0-2.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 20 00:15:03 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<adam8157> roylez_: bcc myself
<roylez_> adam8157: send-hook？
<mosesofmason> http://www.chinanews.com/fz/2012/03-19/3755728.shtml
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 男子长期奸淫自己女儿及外孙女被妻子雇凶杀死-中新网
<adam8157> roylez_: 全部
<adam8157> roylez_: send是不行的 send2才可以
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ * 一  3月 19 2012 Adam Jackson <ajax@redhat.com> - 3.3.0-2
<CyrusYzGTt> - drm-i915-dp-stfu.patch: Muzzle a bunch of DP WARN()s.  They're not wrong,
<CyrusYzGTt>   but they're not helpful at this point.
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 這是你？？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我把我写的patch发错给别人了...我说呢, 回来这一顿夸, 还问我这patch是咋回事...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 你名字有 adam..
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: adam lee 是我, 而且如果往upstream发 我会用gmail地址
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，， 我要跟你報bug呢，， 算了
<mugebjgd> adam8157 阿达姆 侯赛因
<Freebuilder> 人物均为化名，故事纯属虚构！
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<kk> zhenbeiju, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<zhenbeiju> 问个问题， 我想用U盘做个的的启动盘 fedora的
<adam8157> ...
<zhenbeiju> 记得有个软件的。。
<zhenbeiju> 谁还记得是什么。
<gfrog> roylez_: 今天被贵摸的家伙歧视啦。。。。
<roylez_> gfrog: 面试？
<Patrick_DJ> Good night, everyone.
<gfrog> roylez_: 开大会，结束的时候每个人发个小本本，结果给我的是简化版！！
<yourchanges> liveusb_creator, @zhenbeiju
<roylez_> gfrog: 那必须的啊
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: ajax很有名呢
<gfrog> roylez_: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 哦。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，kernel那边的家伙
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 還有個 我整天看 changlog肯定有的 Josh Boyer <jwboyer
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 这货俺不认识。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 你看 rpm -q --changelog kernel-3.3.0-2.fc16.x86_64就有
<zhenbeiju> yourchanges,  找到了 好像是 unetbootin
<gfrog> roylez_: 哦，对了，中午趴在z10上研究了半天，据说这玩意一台上千万？
<yourchanges> 都可以
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 上面有 2.6到 3.3之間的一些 log
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 不认识，哈哈。而且没f16，只有ubuntu一台
<roylez_> adam8157: localfolder 能写相对路径吗
<yourchanges> fedora, 我一直用liveusb-creator
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..好吧，，
<roylez_> gfrog: 确实很贵..... 很贵很贵
<adam8157> roylez_: 相对? 咋相对?
<roylez_> gfrog: 偷一台送给我？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你怎么写的吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 寄过来
<adam8157> roylez_: localfolders = ~/Documents/Mails/Gmail
<gfrog> roylez_: 贵司门口就摆着一台呢，你自己搬去呗
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的配置github上都有...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我一般把邮件放在 .mail 里面，眼不见心不烦...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你个渣渣，路径里面还带大写
<adam8157> gfrog: 我错needinfo给了另外一个qe, 白浪费几封来回邮件
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> roylez_: set completion-ignore-case on
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，太变态了
<roylez_> adam8157: 有这个也不带大写，太难看了
<adam8157> =,= 有么
<gfrog> roylez_: 不过rh的风格一向如此，参考NetworkManager，还有那个 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..幹嘛說我。。
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: rh风
<adam8157> gfrog: 我写代码都是小写和_
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 爲麼不是AV風
 * moska 看Live的视频比看MV感觉好多了，
<moska> 。
 * gfrog 总结的RH风，名字一定要长，一定要所有单词都拼完整，一定要用骆驼表示法
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那是kernel风格，RH的用户态代码才不管你那些
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 你也可以再打个tag。。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ - - | | | |
<moska> 骆驼表示法不是微软的吗。。。
<moska> RH难道给微软也有关系？
<gfrog> moska: 其实他们都是好基友
<adam8157> moska: 微软用匈牙利表示法, 弱爆了
<moska> gfrog: 哦
<gfrog> moska: 你知道RH有一帮人做windows驱动嘛？ 你知道RH某款产品的某个版本是.net的嘛？ 你知道M$会给kernel贡献代码嘛？
<moska> gfrog: 这个还真不知道
<MaskRay> moska: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CamelCase#Computer_programming
<kk> MaskRay ⇪ t: CamelCase - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Freebuilder> 骆驼早在 Pascal 时代就用了，微软的是匈牙利！
<moska> MaskRay: thx :)
<moska> adam8157: 你用啥命名规则
<adam8157> gfrog: rhev最初版本是跑在win上的...
<adam8157> moska: kernel coding style
<moska> adam8157: 哦
<gfrog> adam8157: bingo，我就说的是那货，确切的说是rhev-m
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • glade3 怎样弄出火狐那样的tab http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368136 想弄出来像火狐那样标签页 ，那个关闭标签页是怎样实现的，笔记本构件上好像不能加什么东西。 求思路，求代码片段、。 统计信息: 发表于 由 影无忌 — 2012-03-21 21:43
 * adam8157 俯卧撑去
<CyrusYzGTt> ..男上 體位？？
<moska> gfrog: 听说括.net和pascal的编译器还有Dephi是同一个写的？
<gfrog> moska: 是，那家伙叫什么来着。。。 M$从borland挖去的
<MeaCulpa2> 我擦
<MeaCulpa2> Chrome现在就是个游戏平台了
<gfrog> moska: 这大叔 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anders_Hejlsberg
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Anders Hejlsberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog> MeaCulpa2: 早就是了吧，老早就能在上头打小鸟了
<gfrog> hamo:
<gfrog> hamo: 今天都没时间去度娘参观呢
<hamo> gfrog: 我今天忙了一天，要不我就去18摸了
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 你在啊亲
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: 但是那两个vim插件还是不堪用
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: 还是离不开FireFox...
<hamo> gfrog: 下次来度娘请你吃饭
<gfrog> MeaCulpa2: 基本可以凑合使啦，不如fx那么花哨，基本功能都ok了
<gfrog> hamo: 能见到度娘嘛？ 0_0
<hamo> gfrog: 度娘现在可忙啦...基本都不在工位...
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: Chrome hackability 不行
<gfrog> hamo: 矮油，名人了呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa2: 这是啥？
<hamo> gfrog: 出歌了都
<moska> gfrog: 这大叔挺牛的，貌似一开始一个人撑起了borland
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<soiamso> 好啦，现在D拿养老金填坑啦
<hamo> gfrog: .
 * MeaCulpa2 可怜的Borland
<gfrog> moska: 据说他离开borland之后pascal的编译器没人敢动呢
<soiamso> MeaCulpa2:  borland 就是pascal.
<MeaCulpa2> 想要做winapi封装，被微软捏死。想要做Java, 又被18M搞死
<MeaCulpa2> soiamso: 我吐槽winform
<moska> gfrog: 还据说他只用asm写编译器
<gfrog> MeaCulpa2: 贵摸还干过这ws事？
<gfrog> moska: 嗯，有传说，神一般的人物
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: 18M买下eclipse开源之，一年灭掉JBuilder
<soiamso> MeaCulpa2: 个人问题吧，linus 开 benz 还改装版
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: C++ Builder 直接套用Delphi的winform, 吃老本，结果被微软弄死
<moska> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: eclipse确实是个好东西啊，JB自己不争气，没办法
<gfrog> MeaCulpa2: 你是说VCL？
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: y
<soiamso> MeaCulpa2:  估计搞开发套件的也只能在win下搞，linux下用其他ide ?
<MeaCulpa2> soiamso: 不知
<moska> gfrog: 现在用Delphi的人多吗
<soiamso> moska: 不多吧，
<MeaCulpa2> gfrog: 但Borland的Pascal和C++编译器还是不错的
<MeaCulpa2> Delphi的程序员都年纪大了，第一代
<gfrog> moska: 完全不了解
<soiamso> moska: .net
<gfrog> MeaCulpa2: 当年不错，现在估计连gcc都可以轻松干掉它了
<soiamso> moska: linux下用 gtk 的比较多
<CyrusYzGTt> gtk飄過
<moska> soiamso: gfrog 哦
<gfrog> soiamso: CyrusYzGTt 表示gtk画UI真心麻烦
<soiamso> moska: 如果你用c++的话用qt的比较多
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<soiamso> gfrog: gtk 用来画图的？
<moska> soiamso: 哦，不会c++。。。
<soiamso> gfrog: 好像多是当作c的套件来用
<gfrog> soiamso: 那是来干嘛的？ 我说画窗体，不是做图形
<soiamso> gfrog: 可能主要用里面的Glib
<gfrog> soiamso: 好吧，没用过的表示不评论，虽然我对GTK一点好感都木有
<soiamso> gfrog: 能这样坚持这么多年，应该还是有市场的
<soiamso> gfrog: 到了win下就没人用了
<gfrog> soiamso: 只是捡了一坨屎里面比较不臭的那个
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ gnome用 gtk  xface ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: KDE党表示这俩都不怎么太给力
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 矮油，还是不说这话题了，容易引发圣战
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 嗯嗯，同意
 * moska 小白表示很无奈，连参与圣战的资格都没。。。
<byzantium> cmake文件怎么安装阿
<byzantium> 有人用过吗
<gfrog> byzantium: 你需要cmake来make
<byzantium> 什么意思阿 我下载了ITK 软件  但是不清楚怎么安装
<mao> 安装一个软件没成功，然后就打不开新立得了
<byzantium> 上边说是需要cmake这个工具来安装
<mosesofmason> http://article.daqi.com/lt_fast/10690523.html\
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 今日网传水工系全部被拿下，到目前格格没有确切消息，没有任何证实。
<roylez_> adam8157: 服务器上archive了，本地就删除了，对吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: offlineimap真心慢....
<roylez_> adam8157: 只是下载1000封而已，已经10分钟了，才弄完200
<adam8157> roylez_: 不慢啊, 你可以设置imap只同步1000封之类的
<moska> roylez: 你说下你的配置呗，mutt+?
<roylez_> adam8157: 确实只同步1000而已
<adam8157> roylez_: 服务器archive, 你本地没订阅 就相当于本地删了呗
<roylez_> moska: 现在在大改。以前是 fetchmail bogofilter procmail msmtp abook lbdb
<roylez_> moska: 差不多吧，貌似齐了
<moska> roylez: 好多阿。。。
<moska> roylez: 用mailx fetchmail msmtp这样组合行不
 * kk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<roylez_> moska: 遇到html的，你怎么办
<moska> roylez: 太难得的，我又不会配置。。。
<roylez_> moska: 要么用mutt，要么thunderbird，忘了mailx吧
<moska> roylez: 哦
<moska> roylez: 这些程式可以任意组合吗？
<roylez_> moska: 算是吧...
<roylez_> adam8157: 如果本地多了个目录，gmail那边会有神马影响么
<adam8157> roylez_: 又不是都同步的
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<imtxc> roylez_: 我这里也挺慢的 有附件的话 更慢多了
<adam8157> roylez_: inbox里头多了一个目录? 这种不知道
<roylez_> imtxc: 附件....
<roylez_> imtxc: 党国已经把gmail整到web都要看进度条了
<imtxc> roylez_: 反正刚装上的时候下载好长时间我
<roylez_> imtxc: fetchmail还是没什么压力的，offlineimap慢
<moska> roylez: 我用ubuntu才一个多星期，不是很了解它的东东，嘿嘿，(win我也不了解）
<roylez_> moska: windows没人懂
<derek2> 语言测试
<roylez_> derek2: 看不到，乱码
<adam8157> roylez_: ~下ls一下我看看?
<moska> roylez: fetchmail好还是getmail好？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://i.imm.io/jFUS.png
<roylez_> moska: 如果你能配置好fetchmail就fetchmail，配不好就getmail
<roylez_> moska: getmail我遇到过卡死的情况才转fetchmail的
<yall-> 直接gnus自己取信的。
<moska> roylez: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: Copy message 25144 (222 of 999) gmail-remote:INBOX -> gmail-local
<roylez_> adam8157: 看acfun去了
<adam8157> roylez_: data分区.... 弱爆了
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你怎么做
<adam8157> roylez_: 扔home下啊 ~不就是给你放数据的么
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹......
<roylez_> adam8157: 我如果要做迁移，直接迁移home分区就好。而且data里面的都是低价值大数据高读写的东西，跟home分区隔离可以给重要文档更多保护
<moska> roylez_: 找到漂亮妹子给我发个链接
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 其实安装draftsight还是要点技巧的~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368146 技巧就是手动运行dpkg -i哦~~~ 其实还是很简单的~~~ 建筑系的孩子表示很开心~~~不过注册那里我不知道选啥子。。。。 貌似没有学生那个选项。。。。 囧 统计信息: 发表于 由 天涯后面的天空 — 2012-03-21 22:37
<adam8157> o
<roylez_> moska: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac313811/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 两岁德国小孩念中文诗~萌爆了~ - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 这小孩真聪明
<secretYQ>  :o  :o
<roylez_> adam8157:  Copy message 23624 (541 of 999) gmail-remote:INBOX -> gmail-local
<adam8157> roylez_: 你啥网络 这么慢
<roylez_> adam8157: 要哭了，我还想吧05年的email同步到gmail上呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 那有几千疯
<adam8157> roylez_: 在公司弄
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的目标是每天只看两次email，分别是在上班和下班的车上
<adam8157> roylez_: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/mra-guard  https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/start-daemon  这俩你可能用到 offlineimap很偶尔会挂, 但是邮件这种东西万万不能挂
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/mra-guard at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 那你还上班不
<roylez_> adam8157: 当然....
<adam8157> roylez_: 你工作不用邮件啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司的邮件在公司看
<roylez_> adam8157: 那东西没办法纳入这系统。notes
<adam8157> 哦 我先洗袜子去 afk
<adam8157> roylez_: 我是说可以拿到公司 利用公司带宽做第一次同步
<adam8157> afk
<alvin_rxg> 歷史郵件，能刪的刪，沒必要沉溺於過去
<moska> adam8157: 你还在吗
<adam8157> .
<Ucarenya> roylez_: 被killer bee干死
<moska> adam8157: 你能把你的msmtp给我发份吗，在网上找到的配置都不一样，有的用了crt文件，有的没有，都是设置Gmail的，
<adam8157> moska: github.com/adam8157
<adam8157> moska: crt和你用的distro有关
<moska> adam8157: 嗯
<moska> adam8157: 连接不过去。。
<ictxiangxin> 为什么我在学校用校园网连irc就连不上？
<ictxiangxin> 用cmcc就行
<roylez_> adam8157: inbox 0
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥
<adam8157> ictxiangxin: port 7000
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/getting-things-done-with-mutt/106
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Getting things done with mutt | TechRepublic
<ictxiangxin> adam8157: 为什么连7000，有什么讲究吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: awesome的mail widget也禁了，干净了
<ybrjkfc> 你的问候，从俄罗斯的Linux社区 :) Welcome to the Linux community to Russia ;)
<cnhezhong> 夜深了
<moska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnfkLy-U6vA&feature=related
<kk> moska,啥网址y YouTube - Jay-Z feat. Alicia Keys - Empire State of Mind LIVE @ AMA's 2009 HD
<moska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fl2rHNSAHo&feature=related
<kk> moska,啥网址y YouTube - Jay-Z featuring Bridget Kelly - Empire State of Mind (Live)
<FrankLv> 我 aptitude 的边框线都成了字母 qqqqqqqq p啊啥的 字母回事哦？
<tonghuix> 还有在线的么
 * tonghuix hi
<darkwhite> tonghuix:
<darkwhite> FrankLv: term type?
<CyrusYzGTt> 当看到林燕笑眯眯的从手上幻化出一条四五米长的冰龙时，那些家伙的脸色唰一声全白了……然后就一下跪在了地上，一个劲儿的喊着“神仙姐姐饶命，神仙姐姐饶命……”的话，林燕才哼了一声，骂了对方一顿，这才继续朝前走去。而包围着他们那些家伙的人，全部都脸色苍白，连滚带爬的让开了一条路，看向三人的目光也如同看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> 某种九幽魔兽一般的恐惧。
<alvin_rxg> ⎈⇧⎈
<knownbad> 又放冷箭？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 寒冰箭，放！
<knownbad> 笑话确实冷。。。。
<knownbad> 你跟香肠是轮流的失踪。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 大晚上的，沒人說話么
<knownbad> 死的死，逃的逃。
<knownbad> 贱猫又不在这里煽动。
<knownbad> 聊天室就是需要几个争议性人物。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 倒是覺得奇怪，為啥你沒有加入別的頻道呢？ -tw 之類的，或者其他英文頻道
<knownbad> 懒。  刚开始是因为学简体字和一些国内的消息。  后来就没去别的地方逛了。
<knownbad> 一切为了老婆。
<alvin_rxg> 沒必要吧……她來了us，也得英語的呀
<knownbad> 所以我说懒嘛。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<knownbad> 在tw不见得有人里我。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯， -tw 得去找閑聊的頻道。 #ubuntu-tw 之類的都規定好了 theme
<knownbad> 偶就像传说中的蝙蝠。
<alvin_rxg> #archlinux.de 還閑聊呢。。
<knownbad> 除非是个非常忙碌的channel不聊天还真无聊。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<knownbad> 不聊天的话聊天室就非常的机器化。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> ×_×
<knownbad> 机器化就少了人性。
<knownbad> 性是很重要的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 因为你不是弯弯人
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你在看什么破烂
<knownbad> 我是弯弯的。
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 破爛小說
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 那骗人的玩意你也看? 最无聊的人才看武侠小说呢
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 是 魔幻
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 对 就是魔幻 奇幻系列
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 我们这里很多没毕业的就是看这些东
<gebjgd> 西
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ - -
<alvin_rxg> 說我嗎？我可沒看啊
<flh> 没睡的朋友们好
<flh> 没睡的朋友们好，出来一下
<gebjgd> flh: 你蛋疼?
<flh> gebjgd: 哈哈，老兄好
<flh> gebjgd: 我安装了gnome3,想双击巻起，哪里弄？
<flh> gebjgd: 我安装了gnome3,想双击标题栏巻起，哪里弄？
<gebjgd> flh: 不用gnome4
<gebjgd> flh: 不用gnome3
<flh> gebjgd: 总之往往
<flh> gebjgd: 总之谢谢
<alvin_rxg> flh: 拿着鼠標，敲屏幕
<flh> alvin_rxg: 只有最大化，半最大化
<flh> alvin_rxg: debian gnome3相当漂亮，就恋着了
<alvin_rxg> sid?..
<flh> alvin_rxg: 是的
<alvin_rxg> Emilia - Big Big World
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 好老的歌
<gebjgd> flh: gnome3都一样 没啥区别
<alvin_rxg> 我電腦上的歌絕大部分都是5年前在國內載的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这歌至少有7,8年的历史了...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我出国前的歌
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<flh> 用了就知道
<alvin_rxg> 這邊就載了大概2、3十首吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我已經很久沒下音樂了。反正就機器里的3、4百首挑了100左右循環
<fivesheep> yo
<alvin_rxg> urb
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都是lastfm
<gebjgd> flh: 早就用过了
<flh> gebjgd: 我想说，ubuntu的gnome3半点也不好看
<gebjgd> flh: 从来没用过ubuntu的
<gebjgd> flh: debian的gnome3就是原味的.
<gebjgd> flh: 你过时太久了
<flh> gebjgd: 以前一直没有玩过gnome3,感觉黑色的外观有吸引力
<flh> gebjgd: 我只想要窗口巻起的功能，可惜弄不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/41589.html
<kk> gebjgd,啥网址y 100P继续 [100P] -6park.com
<knownbad> fivesheep: yoyo
<knownbad> 车子买了没？
<\b> fivesheep gebjgd knownbad 我来啦
<\b> 贱猫又不在？
<\b> 莫非改名了?
<knownbad> ？
<fivesheep> not yet
<fivesheep> 太难砍价
<knownbad> 他大概被阉了吧。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你给你老婆买车了么
<knownbad> 等memorial sales.
<fivesheep> when
<knownbad> Dude, you're in US.
<fivesheep> yeah. but when?
<knownbad> http://www.opm.gov/Operating_Status_Schedules/fedhol/index.asp
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 2012 Federal Holidays
<fivesheep> ...
<knownbad> 买新车当场就贬值3-4千块。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 富士康又上报纸了
<flh> gebjgd: gnome-tweak-tool ok
<knownbad> 富士康除了员工自杀外，其他的已证实被夸大或造假。
<knownbad> 造假的美国人已坦诚他的报导是基于传言。
<knownbad> http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/16/tech/mobile/npr-american-life-retraction/index.html
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y 'This American Life' retracts Foxconn report - CNN.com
<knownbad> Daisey issued a statement about the incident on his personal blog:
<knownbad> "I stand by my work. My show is a theatrical piece whose goal is to create a human connection between our gorgeous devices and the brutal circumstances from which they emerge. It uses a combination of fact, memoir, and dramatic license to tell its story, and I believe it does so with integrity.
<knownbad> 这以美国标准来说是个无耻狡辩的说辞。  新闻报导没有所谓的应该是真的。
<knownbad> Daisy的说法比较像政客而不是记者。
<kk>  06:00
<Patrick_DJ> 大伙儿早上好啊。
<Patrick_DJ> 看来都没醒啊。。。。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 我失眠了。。。
<Patrick_DJ> 谁来陪陪我啊。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-22
<archl_dungeon> roylez: webtile的还没死呢。
<archl_dungeon> roylez: 不打难度高的。就玩简单的。死不了了
<kingbo> 早
<archl_dungeon> kingbo: 早晚
<kingbo> archl_dungeon: 一早就在苦战？
<archl_dungeon> kingbo: 哦。人多的时候
<kingbo> archl_dungeon: 联队战役很辛苦的，加强营养，整点高档品补下
<archl_dungeon> kingbo: 啥？
<kingbo> archl_dungeon: 顺便给战友们发点
<archl_dungeon> kingbo: 。。。完全听不懂
<kingbo> archl_dungeon: 呃.......
<Patrick_DJ> Good morning, everyone. :-D
<archl_dungeon> kingbo: 你在说什么？
<kingbo> archl_dungeon: 没说什么，准备为饭碗战斗去了.....
<archl_dungeon> kingbo: 好吧
<sjd> 各位早上好
<sjd> 请问186的手机号不能申请google appid吗？
<Patrick_DJ> sjd: Me too, I can't use 186 phone number to apply google appid.
<sjd> Patrick_DJ, 郁闷呀，不是用+86 186*****就可以的吗？为嘛现在申请不了了 提示电话号码错误
<sjd> google上面写着支持中国联通的手机号码的呀
<Patrick_DJ> sjd: I don't get any error, and don't get message neither.
<sjd> There were errors:
<sjd> Mobile Number or Username
<Patrick_DJ> sjd: 0_0
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 那个ASPM的问题究竟在什么时候解决的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368163 Code: ￥diff linux-3.2.11/drivers/pci/pcie/aspm.c linux-3.2.12/drivers/pci/pcie/aspm.c 502a503,505 >    if (aspm_disabled) >       return 0; > RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 麦斯特 — 2012-03-22 9:14
<sjd> google app id申请后怎么上传呢
<Too> sjd: app engine?
<sjd> 是的
<sjd> 我要用goagent
<Too> 下载  GAE 的 sdk没有
<sjd> Too, 下了
<sjd> appengine-java-sdk-1.6.3.1
<FrankLv> sjd: goagent server 目录下有个bat用来window下上传，linux下上传方法你看看么 不一定要sdk的
<Too> sjd: 那你查看一下官方的指南，配置yaml文件，用sdk里的一个工具就可以上传了
<sjd> 谢谢两位
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我是小白，正在从10.04升级到12.04 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368170 一小时再见！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengbo — 2012-03-22 10:15
<FrankLv>     我是Mac/Linux用户怎么办？
<FrankLv>     上传完服务端并设置好proxy.ini之后，在终端直接运行python proxy.py即可。需要Python版本2.6以上。Mac用户可以尝试 GoAgent Mac GUI 或者GoAgentX
<FrankLv> sorry上面是上传好后的
<FrankLv>     Linux/Mac如何上传服务端？
<FrankLv>     在server目录下运行"python uploader.zip"(没有引号)，如果要上传python服务端的话，在server目录下运行"uploaddir=python python uploader.zip"(没有引号) 或者尝试GoAgentX
<sjd> 上传中 谢谢两位指点
<Too> 我弱弱的问一句， GAE现在不被墙了么？ 用GAE翻墙，靠谱么
<nikerlong> 我想上中国知网，但没有学校，没有学校的IP段，就用不了免费的资源，请问我如何能改变自己的IP？
<sjd> 我一直在用呀
<sjd> 不过我的appid是别人给我的，今天我自己申请了appid
<nikerlong> 有谁知道怎么改变IP啊？
<jwj> 问一下，irc有可能被墙么
<FrankLv> nikerlong: 找个学校IP的代理
<sjd> jwj, 暂时不会吧
<Too> 照目前irc 这么低调看来，被墙的几率不大，不过我党的下线无极限的。。。。。
<nikerlong> FrankLv:能不能具体一点？
<cfy|school> 测试
<nikerlong> 我有学校图书馆的IP地址
<sjd> 我们公司限制下载 限制上购物 视频网站 一堆限制 只好翻墙了
<kk> cfy|school, .. ..  ㍢ 
<cfy|school> 。。。。
<gobot_hamo>  hi
<cfy|school> wzlxx: 不是模块的
<wzlxx> cfy|school: ??
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hi
<cfy|school> wzlxx: 就有个车模，指定了下电池啥的型号，其他都要自己弄
<hamo> adam8157: 早
<hamo> roylez: 主席早
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 哦，还说你的小车呢……
<FrankLv> nikerlong: 此类数据库网站一般是学校买的 是不是在学校内（寝室）能用还是在图书馆里能用？
<cfy|school> wzlxx: 嗯，昨天你不走了么
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 呵呵，珍惜吧，以后就木机会了……
<cfy|school> wzlxx: hehe
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 说我呢？是不是又人用我的名字了？
<wzlxx> FrankLv: 这种一般都是内网可用吧……
<cfy|school> wzlxx: 没有啊，昨天你最后问我了个问题。我不没回答么
<FrankLv> nikerlong: 看到有个 IP 登录，学校里直接点这个是不是就进去了
<nikerlong> FrankLv:学校买了它的IP段，在寝室和图书馆都能上，但我现在没在学校，也没在寝室
<nikerlong> 是的
<wzlxx> cfy|school: 哦，那会有人下载，然后我就掉了……无线明显干不过他们有线的……
<FrankLv> nikerlong: 其实我也希望能下载里面的一些论文
<nikerlong> 在寝室，直接点IP登录就免费了
<nikerlong> 呵呵……你教我，我帮你下论文
<FrankLv> nikerlong: 一般老师都有VPN，上次本来想要来帐号的
<cfy|school> wzlxx: hehe
<cfy|school> FrankLv: 给论文地址，我说不定可以下
<nikerlong> 学校买了中国知网、万方还有web of knowledge很多数据库使用权的
<freeayu> ubuntu 要看机子启动时，会启动哪些服务，怎么看
<nikerlong> 老师肯定不给的
<wzlxx> 快用不上了，要吃散伙饭了都……
 * FrankLv 出了学校才发现这些数据库的价值，现在暂时没东西要下 下次找你们
<freeayu> /etc/init..d下面的
<nikerlong> 我昨天在百度下了一个帐号和密码，都没用
<FrankLv> nikerlong: 百度能收到 他们也会封掉哈，上次不是有哥们能下么 cfy|school
<nikerlong> FrankLv：你是学啥专业的？
<cfy|school> FrankLv: 我在学校。。。
 * FrankLv  软件工程
<nikerlong> 我在学校也能免费下，现在住外面了
<nikerlong> 好专业啊
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • gedit 为什么不能在打开文件之后再选择文件编码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368171 gedit 为什么不能在打开文件之后再选择文件编码？ 另：想要自己修改 gedit ，需要多高的水平？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012-03-22 10:32
<sjd> 你们还没毕业吗
<sjd> 谁帮我注册个大学bbs的帐号呢
<adam8157> hamo: 早
<LOL_> 今天雨加雪,不过到地面都成雨了
<PKY2W> 哪里雨加雪啊
<freeayu> 应该是在俄国
<LOL_> adam8157: 你那啥天气
<adam8157> LOL_: 黄赌毒
<adam8157> å µ
<LOL_> adam8157: o
<LOL_> 阴沉沉的天气好像又回到了两年的那种天气,貌似家的冬天永远是阴沉沉的,
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • linux共享打印机，求大侠指点一二 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368172 linux的机器连接打印机，然后把打印机共享给windows机器使用，我看了网上很多都是说设置SAMBA来共享打印机，只能这种方法吗？恳求大侠指点一二。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wilson008 — 2012-03-22 10:40
<tnrazy> o.o
<danny> 大家早上好
<shixin> 都中午了呢。
<danny> 11點。
<danny> 現在開機要24秒。arch+e17.
<wzlxx> 莫非中国这方面的技术都是模块化的？
<wzlxx> 发现又跟拧螺丝差不多……
<sulit>  kopete 不直接支持irc，昨天找了好久
<sulit> 结果。。。。。
<sulit> 还是没找到
<danny> sulit: 那是另外一个程序。koversation。似乎是这个。
<sulit> danny: kde下的kopete
<sulit> 昨天也试了gtkqq，界面简单，能进行基本的聊天
<sulit> 我是个2，大家什么看法
<danny> sulit: Konversation is an Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client built on the KDE Platform and is free software released under the terms of the GNU General Public License.
<Patrick_DJ> Is it possible to add "Image display" function in GtkQQ?
<danny> 拼少了个n. sorry.
<Patrick_DJ> I mean the "Custom Image stuff"
<sulit> danny: 我试试吧，我没装那个
<sulit> danny: 谢谢哈
<danny> gtkqq在有时读取了信息依然在通知区域闪动。
<sulit> danny: 赞同
<Patrick_DJ> danny: I notice that issue too.
<danny> Patrick_DJ: so, how to solve this problem
<sulit> 跟那个notify-send有关吗
<Patrick_DJ> danny: I'm not GtkQQ developer, I have no diea to fix that. Maybe you can contact the auther.
<danny> Patrick_DJ: ok. i will report it later.
<danny> ubuntu在广州有没活动？
<sulit> kde下有哪些操作快捷键吗
<sulit> 比如显示工作区所有窗口
<sulit> 用哪个 ？
<sulit> 我把鼠标放左上角，所有窗口会显示平铺显示出来
<sulit> 有快捷键吗
<danny> sulit: 你可以自己在快捷键那里配置或者桌面效果
<danny> sulit: 不记得哪个模块了。
<sulit> danny: 奥，我自己琢磨琢磨，谢过
<soiamso> danny: qq公司不是有 android版的吗?
<kk> 新 线下活动专版 • linux温州准备在2012年3月24日左右聚会 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368186 有温州的么？ 地点是在高教园区的小吃街。 有温州的朋友么？ 有兴趣的请回帖 统计信息: 发表于 由 ChenFengyuan — 2012-03-22 11:20
<freeayu> bash 脚本里出现 [: ==: 期待一元表达式
<freeayu> 这样的错误
<freeayu> 是什么原因了
<danny> ？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: The vm of android is too slow.
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Hi, everyone, when you use VIM to code C language, do you like to enable the 'syntax' option?
<zer4tul> freeayu: 脚本本来是什么样子的？
<freeayu> zer4tul 刚刚改好
 * adam8157 我python水平太次了 sigh...
<zer4tul> Patrick_DJ: Yep
<freeayu> 加个双引号就行了
<freeayu> 或者加个x在前面
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<zer4tul> freeayu: 值为空了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 求个介绍python和lamda函数的文章, 我现在还不是特清楚
<freeayu> zer4tul 如果要把某个命令加到全局path
<freeayu> 要在哪文件
<freeayu> ubuntu
<gfrog> adam8157: 你只要lamda嘛？ 我可以直接给你讲，哈哈
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: Thanks for you reply. What's your background color of VIM?
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是匿名函数嘛
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: I mean the background color of your Vim.
<zer4tul> Patrick_DJ: Dark Gray
<adam8157> gfrog: 我看看去
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: Got it.
<zer4tul> gfrog: 你要讲么？
<zer4tul> gfrog: 求旁听
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 大部分py用户偶尔编程的普通人
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 有21号升级12.04的孩纸grub进不去的么~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368188 昨天凌晨看到12.04有更新就更了下，关机就睡了~ 早上起床开机，我勒个去，直接grub界面变成黑色的了，选择系统进入，也是“error: no such partition"，顿时惊诧… 貌似上次遇到这问题还是曾经（估计都两年了，大一的时候）Windows …
<zer4tul> freeayu: /etc/profile
<gfrog> adam8157: 理解了 f = lambda x: x+1就成， 剩下的都是一个模式
<soiamso> adam8157: \x -> show x
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: python的lambda是附庸风雅，不用也罢
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 看人家代码的时候有点用
 * adam8157 这么简单么 http://cookiebear.info/archives/289
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lambda性能也低于小function
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 某些蛋疼的函数用lambda传参数很不错
<soiamso> adam8157: 简写不用命名这么多函数
<MeaCulpa> py的lambda限制太死了
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: It can avoid there're too much function in .py file.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 矮油，type(lambda balabala)就是个function type，所以跟函数没啥太大的性能差别啦
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: I don't care. Only those notepad users care
<soiamso> adam8157: 3.0 之后比较复杂
<huntxu> lambda是耍帥用的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
 * gfrog 感觉lambda其实一点都不pythonic
<Patrick_DJ> MeaCulpa: that's true.
 * adam8157 我明白了...
<zer4tul> 类似scapy这样蛋疼的东西确实用lambda比较方便
 * MeaCulpa 这就去grep一下自己写过哪些lambda
 * zer4tul 表示自己一次都没写过lambda
<freeayu> /etc/profile 是不是要重启电脑
<freeayu> 修改
 * adam8157 这篇http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2010/10/why_lisp_is_superior.html 也看明白了
<soiamso> adam8157: 大部分文章还停留在2.6 2.7 的年代
<hamo> adam8157: 你看了SICP居然不清楚lambda函数...
<adam8157> hamo: 还没看到 最近忙
<MeaCulpa> soiamso: 大部分用户也在那个年代
<zer4tul> soiamso: 很多程序其实也还停留在2.7
<hamo> adam8157: 来写golang吧...到处都是匿名函数...
<speedup2010> 问一下，刚刚谁还遇到 gtkqq读取信息后仍然闪动的问题。桌面环境是什么？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 其实 3.x 的改进是很好的，尤其在国际化方面，老外也不会用错，因为用错的难道非常高。
 * MeaCulpa 原来我只在shell function 里用lambda...
<Patrick_DJ> speedup2010: My one is ARCH.
<Patrick_DJ> speedup2010: ARCH + XFCE4
<speedup2010> Patrick_DJ: 好的。
<zer4tul> Patrick_DJ: Why u keep speaking in english?
 * adam8157 lunch
<zer4tul> soiamso: 但是迁移的成本也挺高的
<speedup2010> Patrick_DJ: 版本是git吗？
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: I don't install Chinese Input yet, our office disallow this.
<cfy|scho`> 有没有温州的？
<hamo> Patrick_DJ: Which company?
<cfy|scho`> 要聚会啦
<speedup2010> Patrick_DJ: but, clound input is still available.
<MeaCulpa> Patrick_DJ: ...
<zer4tul> Patrick_DJ: 不准装中文输入法？这算哪门子规定……
<speedup2010> cloud.
<Patrick_DJ> hamo: MiMi.
<metbsd> 杭州的
<MeaCulpa> VIMIM
<speedup2010> 久不打英文都忘记了。
<MeaCulpa> 这类公司往往都是中资
<MeaCulpa> 我记得有个叫Bleum的外包公司，就不许员工中文聊天
<Patrick_DJ> speedup2010: You're right, but I'm using irssi, it's inconvinient to use the clound input stuff.
<speedup2010> Patrick_DJ: 已经报告 https://github.com/kernelhcy/gtkqq/issues/97
<kk> speedup2010 ⇪ t: Issue #97: 关于读取完消息后通知区域问题 · kernelhcy/gtkqq · GitHub
<Patrick_DJ> speedup2010: Thanks, this's a really good/useful project :-D
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: :)
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa: 简单的说就是有病
 * zer4tul 装一个gtkqq试试
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: Fen Qing Le.
<zer4tul> Patrick_DJ: ???
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: PinYin:  fenqing
<soiamso> MeaCulpa: 不给装中文输入法的是中资公司？
<Patrick_DJ> soiamso: USA.
<sjd> 开了10个ID,一天10G流量咋弄也够用了
<wzlxx> cfy|scho`: 你不是要做cl吗？工作怎样了？
<Patrick_DJ> sjd: Your 186 phone can apply appid now?
<sjd> Patrick_DJ, 是呀，之前的google帐号是126的邮箱 新注册了个gmail就可以了
<Patrick_DJ> sjd: I see.
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用拼音啊
<MeaCulpa> .
<zer4tul> speedup2010: gtkqq的“system setting”和“personal setting”目前是无效的？
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: I don't have Gtkqq on my work computer, but I remember it's valid.
<Patrick_DJ> zer4tul: The 'personal setting' one.
<speedup2010> zer4tul: yst.
<zer4tul> speedup2010: 哈？
<speedup2010> zer4tul: 是的。我的也用不了。btw,我只是 普通用户。
<zer4tul> speedup2010: 哦哦
<mayli> hi all
<kk> mayli, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<sallking> 有人在用ubuntu12.04吗？？
<sallking> 我想问一下我的声音控制为什么不能同时支持耳机和外放
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vim "+gp 如何 映射为+p http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368198 如题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-03-22 12:26
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/looflirpa/wil.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ThinkGeek :: Stuff for Smart Masses
<caasi> soiamso: 还是昨天那个问题。我把集成显卡禁用了。还是不行
<caasi> soiamso: Xorg.0.log: http://hpaste.org/65691#line53
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim：咨询个关于visualmark插件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368203 vim自带的书签功能比较弱，找了个书签插件visualmark，但是使用中碰到两个问题，系统为ubuntu 11.04 64位服务器版。 1. 语言设置有问题，这个已经改正，将visualmark.vim中的 exec ":lan mes en_US" 修改为 exec ":lan POSIX" 即可。 2. 快捷键问题，默 …
<hamo> adam8157: .
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> adam8157: Go真是弱爆了...  一个函数LoopupId文档上写传一个int进去，结果人家实际上接受一个string
<hamo> adam8157: 然后这string里是一个数
<adam8157> hamo: 提patch
 * hamo 嚓！
<jyfl987> hamo: 所以你还是要推广你的haskell?
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<RuiZi> ^_^
<RuiZi> 有人吗
<zent00> hi.all
<kk> RuiZi, .. ..  ㍥ 
<RuiZi> hi
<kk> RuiZi, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<RuiZi> zent00: hi
<RuiZi> zent00, hi
<RuiZi> ll
<RuiZi> 混乱了。
<zent00> kk: hi
<kk> zent00, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<zent00> kk: 吃饭没？
<kk> zent00, 这是什么味道呢？  ㍥ 
<RuiZi> kk, 吃了
<RuiZi> 中午吃了点饼干
<kk> RuiZi, 我不知道如果我想做到这一点。  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这是Feature吧
<RuiZi> kk,  你中文说的这么便牛呢。。
<kk> RuiZi, 你有空吗？  ㍥ 
<RuiZi> kk,  有
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7+ubuntu11.10 32位下安装ubuntu11.10 64位出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368208 win7+ubuntu11.10 32位下安装ubuntu11.10 64位，我用的是win7下修改grub进入安装，前面阶段一切顺利，我也由用sudo umount -l /isodevice卸掉挂载，再用mount 命令查看是否还有没卸载的，此时没有看到有挂载ubntu11.10 32位系统所在分区， …
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥是feature?
<zer4tul> kk: ……
<caasi> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1075888#p1075888
<kk> caasi ⇪ t: [HELP]`startx` always fail (Catalyst 12.2 and X Server 1.11.4) (Page 1) / Installation / Arch Linux Forums
<caasi> 禁用了集显还是报错：http://hpaste.org/65691
<kk> zer4tul, 你能告诉我什么八卦？  ㍥ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 你收邮件用神马？ 只用offlineimap嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: gmail和zimbra
<zer4tul> adam8157: zimbra……
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱俩说的是一个问题嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: fyi
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。
<imtxc_> 帝都的饭总是这么咸？
<Xiaofan> ...为了让人少吃点少花钱
<imtxc_> o
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: 菜咸了好下饭
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch禁用集成显卡后还是没有办法进入开启X http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368210 My laptop has an integrated Intel graphic chip togheterer with the ATi Mobility HD5650. To get my Graphics card in use. I add the repo and pacman -S catalyst catalyst-utils according to Arch wiki. (because catalyst 12.2 isn't supporting xorg-server 1.12 so my X Server version is 1.11.4) During in …
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 没钱吃菜  饭就很咸
<sjd> 坐等ubuntu12.04出
<sjd> 有作汽车行业的吗
<nyfair> 有啊，四驱小子kk
<MeaCulpa> imtxc_: ...
<sjd> 我不是说开车的是说做汽车经销行业的
<jyfl987> imtxc_: 咸个p 我觉得淡
<MeaCulpa> 北京菜比较清淡
<MeaCulpa> 饭咸...难道是水有问题 ..
<sjd> o(∩_∩)o 哈哈，只要有辣椒我就能吃饭
<MeaCulpa> 辣椒也要做的得法...
<sjd> 呵呵 我家冰箱里面有各种各样的辣椒  最喜欢的是海南的 黄灯笼
<nyfair> 去，北京人口味咸死了
<adam8157> HajasLm: 终于涨了
<adam8157> HajasLm: 发错 不好意思
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<HajasLm> :)
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣请客
 * adam8157 山东人咸鲜口.
<huntxu> adam8157: 不到200...
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過比起早上好多了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sec.chinabyte.com/348/12295348.shtml
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Dedecms被曝疑似植入后门 可成功控制网站_安全_比特网
 * adam8157 在kernel代码里用了局部static变量...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/WebMD/chinese_t.asp?page=1&who=091e9c5e809f8855
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
 * MaskRay looking forward to tutorials on Redis
<adam8157> gfrog: brew可以只编译普通包 不编译debuginfo之类的么
<gfrog> adam8157: 从来不用brew编包。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过猜测还是看你的spce怎么写
 * cfy|scho` gentoo算用什么编译
<gfrog> adam8157: spec
<jiero> hi
<kk> jiero, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<jiero> I tested libreoffice 3.5 under win and find the scroller works just like under Linux.
<sjd> 期待wps for linux
<sjd> libreoffice还是有点别扭
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有没有人来玩玩DragonFly BSD？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368212 在电脑上装过几次，可惜之前的用户体验实在有点差，官方打包的二进制pkg实在太少了，而且由于采用了NetBSD的pkgsrc系统，感觉软件包不如FreeBSD的ports那么好掌控。最主要的是，之前在2.10版本里面，每次对gtk进行编译时候都会core du …
<zer4tul> sjd: 个人觉得用wps更别扭。之前用过一次，硬生生的把我逼回OOo了
<sjd> zer4tul, 呵呵，可能个人习惯不同吧
<nyfair> zoho office
<zer4tul> sjd: wps跟MS office的格式兼容性咋样啊？
<nyfair> 那就是渣
<CyrusYzGTt> sjd§ 同問，，我這裏就差wps格式木有解決 ，，
<sjd> zer4tul, wps的win版本和ms office的兼容性不错 Linux版本今年会出吧
<zer4tul> CyrusYzGTt: 别的格式咋解决的？
<nyfair> 别想那么多，老老实实把ppt学好
<sjd> ppt?
<zer4tul> sjd: 难道全部重构完成了？
<nyfair> powerpoint
<sjd> 天天用到ppt吗？
<zer4tul> nyfair: 学ppt干嘛？
<sjd> 很少用到office
<CyrusYzGTt> zer4tul§ .. 有 uno還有 libwps 解決還有 儘量用 pdf
<nyfair> ppt最有用，其他都是渣渣
<nyfair> ppt就是钱啊
<sjd> 呵呵
<zer4tul> 呃6
<nyfair> 别听开源厨瞎扯，其实老外公司都用office
<sjd> zer4tul, 还没有吧，估计金山要跳票了
<sjd> wine个ms office还是不错的
<zer4tul> sjd: 我记得之前听人说过以老wps的架构，要想搞linux版基本上相当于重写一个
<sjd> zer4tul, 是的
<sjd> 个人而言 用gedit写几个txt文档就够用了 office很少用
<nyfair> windows api其实蛮好的，写linux很多杂碎功能得自己实现很麻烦
<ofan_> 基于win32 api,mfc的都得重写
<hamo> adam8157: brew什么包都可以编的
<nyfair> 话说巨硬什么时候能弄出支持unicode的terminal?
<adam8157> hamo: 我不想让他都编译啊
<zer4tul>  
<sjd> 杯具 离开win一年 有被逼回win了
<hamo> adam8157: 那就要改spec了
<zer4tul> sjd: 呵呵，没办法的事情。我也有同事离开5、6年，被逼回windows了
<iFvwm> pdf不一样演示嘛。 sjd 你被绑架了。
<sjd> 公司新上的一套系统，只支持IE浏览器
<zer4tul> sjd: 我表示最近发现，其实绝大部分时候用vi + rst就够了
<zer4tul> sjd: 最烦这样的
<zer4tul> sjd: 不过水果粉咋办？
<sjd> zer4tul,  没办法
<sjd> zer4tul, 水果那边有水果的客户端 另外收费的 Linux下连收费的客户端都没
<zer4tul> sjd: 话说我这边做的项目都不测对IE的兼容性 ^_^
<nyfair> 买水果装xp的二哥二嫂们还少咩？
<hamo> nyfair: 巨硬是啥公司？
<zer4tul> nyfair: 鄙厂好像真的很少
<sjd> 90%的水果机都装windows系统了
<adam8157> hamo: 在找有没有make rh-brew-type的
<zer4tul> hamo: 做输入法的
<hamo> zer4tul: 全名？
<nyfair> hamo: Macrohard
<hamo> adam8157: 你去看koji的文档
 * zer4tul 开会去
<zer4tul> hamo: 我表示不知道全名，只是之前听palm用户说起过有这么个输入法
<zer4tul> hamo: 貌似就叫巨硬输入法
<nyfair> http://www.google.com.sg/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=macrohard&source=web&cd=8&ved=0CGEQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Funcyclopedia.tw%2Fwiki%2F%25E5%25A4%25A7%25E7%25A1%25AC%25E8%25BE%25A6%25E5%2585%25AC%25E5%25AE%25A4&ei=5MZqT5L7A-2aiQfov-WDBg&usg=AFQjCNFeF_20Z2CYE3NzUNM7wdDzdAr3wg&cad=rja
<zer4tul> hamo: 不确定真伪，我没用过
<nyfair> 啊睐，kk没反应？
<zer4tul> kk: 干嘛呢？
<LeithWong> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<nyfair> kk不应该跳出来报网页标题么
<soiamso> zer4tul: 其实那些公司可以 不测试 IE 直接通知用户用firefox 或者 chrome
<nyfair> ie6才是王道
<nyfair> 秒开网页，chrome firefox这种启动都等老半天，加载插件又是老半天的都是渣渣
<moska> roylez: 现在就只差一份fetchmail的配置了
<ejy> System Uptime: 48 Minutes, 26 Seconds - Textual Uptime: 32 Minutes, 20 Seconds
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu下用什么软件查看andorid源代码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368213 我没有装虚拟机，直接在硬盘上装了ubuntu用于android移植，以前在windows下用vs2008开发软件很方便，输入. 或（之类的字符，就能自动提示成员变量或是函数原型，鼠标放在某个变量或函数上还会提示相关信息，那在linux系统中用 …
<sjd> 色情分享
<sjd> 色情分享（Macrohard SharePoint）是用HTML格式來分享色情相片。
 * adam8157  14:37:30 up 78 days,  2:18,  2 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.14, 0.13
<sjd> 我的64位IE9启动都0延迟
<hamo> adam8157: 你这是服务器吧？
<iFvwm> 不环保的蛋蛋
<nyfair> 所以ie才是王道啊
<soiamso> sjd: 这叫 cache, 系统启动的时候就启动了。。
<iFvwm> nyfair: ie的库，系统都加载到内存了。啥王道。
<adam8157> hamo: 就我办公室的机器啊
<nyfair> 这叫人性化体验
<sjd> 呵呵
<hamo> adam8157: 太不环保了..
<iFvwm> 体验，自己可以开启pre-load
<adam8157> hamo: 我这是帮fedora测试稳定性
<iFvwm> adam8157: 我去加你的小鸟。忘记名了。
<adam8157> iFvwm: @adam8157
<nyfair> 那是，你可以这么干，但是普通pc用户呢
<iFvwm> 哦
 * adam8157 https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/ckremoval
 * adam8157 fedora这种大刀阔斧还是不错的
<soiamso> nyfair: firefox preloader
<sjd> .........
<LeithWong> fedora一向比较激进
<iFvwm> adam8157: 居然搞不清是不是跟了。迷惘了。你去说句
<ofan_> fedora还激进
<sjd> 我习惯于ubuntu和centos
 * adam8157 最 @jserv 和 @eexp01 两位大神都过来fo我 受宠若惊啊
<nyfair> soiamso: 我说了，我们这里的人都会这么干，但事实上大部分人根本不会，对他们来说，ie启动快这是最重要的
<ofan_> 求fo
<adam8157> iFvwm: 收到fo我的邮件了
<ofan_> 求op
<iFvwm> 哦。一个按钮，显示following follow的。真搞不清了
<adam8157> iFvwm: ing是已经fo的
<LeithWong> fedora 很喜欢用最新的东西 包括最早还处于测试的btrfs等
<soiamso> nyfair: 但是使用 for ie 的web app的人很伤心，经常无缘无辜无相应，搞了半个小时的成果就没了。
<adam8157> hamo: 内核代码里函数用静态局部变量的多么?
<iFvwm> adam8157: 我又点击了几次。 lol
<adam8157> ...
<nyfair> soiamso: 这种事情不是普通人要考虑的，一般人主页弄个网址导航，每天就去几个固定网站加上微博人人之类的瞎灌水
<iFvwm> 疼疼爬上来了
<ofan_> adam8157: 不多
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<hamo> adam8157: 真不多
<adam8157> ofan_: hamo: 好吧 我就测试用用
<soiamso> nyfair: 但是刚才不是讨论专业公司，开发的ie only web app吗？
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜教授
<tenzu> adam8157: 拜阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 好耍不?
<hamo> tenzu: 拜疼教授
<nyfair> soiamso: 啊？sorry那个我没概念
<iFvwm> 摸摸phd
<tenzu> 忙屎了
<nyfair> web app是什么东东？
<iFvwm> 屎了? 动词？
<adam8157> 得出
<MaskRay> adam8157: @jserv 大神的 helloworld
<nyfair> 求助，networkmanager联上无线断有线，联上有线断无线，有办法一起联么？
<iFvwm> 我居然顺手点了用emacs的家伙。
<iFvwm> MaskRay
<moska> MaskRay: 你能给份fetchmail的配置文件吗？网上的都不一样
<wxg4net> 有人安装过网络打印机没 window打印机能接受文件 却不能打印
<nyfair> 没纸了
<iFvwm> wxg4net: win需要换车换行，才开始打印。 :D
<iFvwm> 通常是驱动选的型号不对。
<nyfair> iFvwm: 没吧，我从来都没改过crlf
<wxg4net> 有纸的 文档也有
<iFvwm> nyfair: 你没点幽默感。
<wxg4net> 打印机直接链接我的机器可以打印
<iFvwm> 那就看协议了。
<nyfair> iFvwm: 冷笑话不是这样讲的
<iFvwm> 你说一个。
<wxg4net> 网络打印时 显示正在下载文件  好像不能识别文件类型
<nyfair> 我不是说了么，没纸了
<wxg4net> 所以window那边能接受文件 好像我的机器没传送对格式似的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 神
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 神，你来啦
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: DMA貌似有点爽
<iFvwm> 做数据处理的时候，当然爽。只是很少用到。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我们准备硬件2值化，然后DMA读入
<iFvwm> 这是技巧。你识别的程序，准备好了？
<cfy|school> 没有。。。。
<cfy|school> 还在规划
<iFvwm> 还有多长时间呢
<hamo> cfy|school: ...
<hamo> cfy|school: 避重就轻...
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 还有1个多月
<adam8157> gfrog: 魔术头巾是个啥? 我去京东啥的买个?
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 不能出来就不参加了
<cfy|school> hamo: hoho
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 的确喜欢奇淫技巧
<nyfair> 魔术头巾不就是鸡血羽毛么
<zhenbeiju> exit
<cfy|school> iFvwm: perl!
<adam8157> gfrog: 手套又是啥样的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个啊，没有就拉倒，不是必须
<iFvwm> 方法论
<nyfair> 北阿妹你看土著跳大神用的
<gfrog> adam8157: 手套？ 抓绒手套就不错
<adam8157> gfrog: 防风?
<gfrog> adam8157: 防止你手冻成鸡爪子
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 1个月，你会调试不完的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那我买个去
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 能启动就行
<gfrog> adam8157: 又潮又冷的时候你光着手骑车会很happy的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 比赛还有3、4个月+
<iFvwm> adam8157: 。。这么年轻，就这么注意身体保护啊。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 没事
<gfrog> adam8157: consolekit要被干掉？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.amazon.cn/Dowell-多为-ND-2331-防滑抓绒手套/dp/B005TYY1T8/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1332399971&sr=1-3
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 到时候，每天拜一次神，就好咯
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 哦。我以为整个就1个月呢
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 那没有，一个多月后有个小验收
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个。。。 贵了点吧。。
<iFvwm> 那就好
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦? 那我去京东看看
<gfrog> adam8157: 我借一一双好了，今晚下班之前记得提醒我下，明儿带给你
<adam8157> gfrog: 思密达
<gfrog> adam8157: s/一/你/
 * iFvwm 不知道蛋蛋戴手套，要抓啥东西。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 自行车把...
 * iFvwm 尤其还要防滑
<iFvwm> 。。
<iFvwm> 那我理解错误了。 lol
<adam8157> iFvwm: 你今天好闲啊
<LeithWong> 老实说。。。我觉得你们都很闲
<iFvwm> 唉。无聊
 * adam8157 afk
<LeithWong> afk。。。。。。。
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋准备用意念输入了。
<iFvwm> 经常afk
<jyfl987> iFvwm: 是蛋蛋输入
<iFvwm> lol
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何关闭chromium flash插件缺失提示。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368216 我喜欢用Chromium上网，但是又非常讨厌flash。每次打开网页都会在浏览器上方出现醒目的请安装flash插件的提示，而且不会 自动消失，甚是烦恼。敢问高手如何关闭这个提示啊??? 如何关闭chromium flash插件缺失提示。 我根本不用fla …
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 冷火啥调试板。有照片没。
<sjd> 各位现在用的是哪个发行版办公
<nyfair> win7
<iFvwm> sjd: 你觉得我们需要办公？
<sjd> iFvwm, 厉害
<iFvwm> 不都天天在聊天嘛。
<sjd> 聊天也是办公的一项内容嘛
<moska> iFvwm: ee,我该用fetchmail还是getmail
<flh_> 还没有找到gnome3开机运行软件在什么地方设置
<sjd> 调戏下办公室MM也很好
<iFvwm> moska: 用opera吧。
<sjd> gnome还是喜欢2系列的
<iFvwm> moska: 你折腾太久了。还没打倒目的啊。
<mugebjgd> sjd: arch#
<moska> iFvwm: 先搞定这个，再搞别的，我明白了一点它们
<flh_> sjd: 我也是出于喜欢
<iFvwm> moska: 找别人问细节。我都不用这些的。
<moska> iFvwm: 现在就是不知道fetchmail的配置文件怎么写。。
<nyfair> 用秘书办公吧
<moska> 尤其是ssl。网上写的都不一样。。。
<iFvwm> 不是有蛮多用的。 freeflying roylez adam8157 等
<flh_> 115.230.75.94 哪位给我ssh下，有没有反应？
<iFvwm> 狒狒要带崽崽，乐乐要找女人，蛋蛋要骑车。
<flh_> 115.230.75.94 本机本地不行，远程用
<moska> iFvwm: 嗯，昨天在网上又找到个阿当，^_^
<iFvwm> The authenticity of host '115.230.75.94 (115.230.75.94)' can't be established.
<iFvwm> ECDSA key fingerprint is e0:67:a4:7a:c0:7f:3d:b7:54:b8:df:fc:9c:53:26:b3.
<iFvwm> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
<moska> iFvwm: 原来两个阿当认识
<iFvwm> 额
<flh_> iFvwm: 谢谢
<iFvwm> 密钥验证。你要我们测试。 flh_ 坏家伙。
<adam8157> gfrog: 糙猛不快
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<moska> adam8157: 你用过fetchmail吧，若要ssl连接Gmail是不是只需要在配置文件里加一句ssl就行？
<adam8157> moska: fetchmail没用过
<MeaCulpa> moska: yes
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 照片啊。。。。没有。一个核心板
<cfy|school> iFvwm: BDM
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我们直接芯片的
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 然后用 BDM调试的
<iFvwm> . bdm是啥
<cfy|school> DBM么？
<iFvwm> 核心板，也太抠门了。
<cfy|school> 我完了。。
<cfy|school> 我忘了。。
<iFvwm> 。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 是BDM
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 类似jtag的那种接口嘛
<moska> MeaCulpa: o
<moska> MeaCulpa: 需要sslcertpath /etc/ssl/certs这句吗在fetchmail的配置文件里
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 嘛。才看了下，就是spi扩展几个特殊引脚嘛。又取一个奇怪的名称出来。
<iFvwm> 忽悠人嘛
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哈哈。。。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: ee out
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 不过调试确实方便
<mzgcz> jwj: hi
<iFvwm> spi的速度足够了啊。要那些引脚干嘛哦。
<jwj> mzgcz, hi too
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我怎么知道啊。。。不会用。。
<iFvwm> spi理论可以到总线的1/2速度哦。足够快了。一切数据都够了。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哦。不懂
<cfy|school> iFvwm: ee威武
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我把小车寄给你
<MaskRay> moska: getmail + procmail
<iFvwm> 你难道还没用过mcu的spi啊
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 怎么样
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 有啊，跟slave通行嘛
<iFvwm> 我早脱离了哦。年纪大了。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 有啊，跟slave通信嘛
<iFvwm> 是啊。最简单的协议。最快的速度。
<moska> MaskRay: getmail不需要设置ssl吗
<moska> Fetchmail binaries built this way support ssl , sslkey , and sslcert options that control SSL encryption, and will automatically use tls if the server offers it. You will need to have an SSL-enabled mailserver to use these options.
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: nitus不在fa的管辖范围。你去试试不。
<MaskRay> moska: gmail强制ssl
<mao> c++的初始化列表和一般初始化有什么不同啊
<moska> MaskRay: fetchmail使用ssl需在配置文件里加句ssl,getmail不需要？
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 在lubuntu的文件夹中如何查找文件? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368218 在pcmanfm的菜单里没有查找命令, 那么如果我要查找某个文件的话, 怎么办? 难道回到终端打命令吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 cuif1979 — 2012-03-22 15:28
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 明白了
<cfy|school> iFvwm: ee威武
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 你居然有空聊天。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我只是在拜神。。。没有聊天
<iFvwm> 没配一个妹子当小组成员？
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 哪有妹子啊。。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 我也后悔了。。。
<imtxc_> ...
<iFvwm> 我那时候，都配了一个。
<cfy|school> ....
<iFvwm> 你们这破学校。
<cfy|school> 哎。。。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: ee啥学校出来的？
<nyfair> 一个腐女⑩对基？
<iFvwm> 本地的。说了你也不知道。
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 湖南大学、
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 湖南大学?
<iFvwm> nyfair: 又不乖。
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 不是啊。没考那么多分。
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 中南大学？
<iFvwm> 都不是。
<iFvwm> 好小的
<cfy|school> ...
<cfy|school> 哈哈。
<iFvwm> 起码妹子还算多
<cfy|school> 我读的学校比EE读的大。。。
<cfy|school> .......
<iFvwm> 大
<cfy|school> en
<cfy|school> 大
<iFvwm> 反正一个学校，也只有几个出来能做事的。
<cfy|school> 那倒是。。。
<iFvwm> 我们是被耽误的一代。
<iFvwm> 搞64那年。你知道不。
<cfy|school> 不知道
<iFvwm> 真幸福
<cfy|school> .
<iFvwm> cfy|school: 你认真干活。顺便开一个端口，给我传点片子。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: ping 如何
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 没有片子啊。。。
<iFvwm> 2xx
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 人口上限多少？
<iFvwm> 校内，怎么没片子
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 什么片子。。我在学校。。。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 不记得
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 从来没有片子的路过。。。
<iFvwm> 。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 2^8 的时候你就看片子了？
<iFvwm> 啥2^8
<MeaCulpa> 2的8次方...
<iFvwm> ..@@~~
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 哇咔咔，坚果云Ubuntu Deb包支持从10.04到12.04咯 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368219 积极的我啊，第一时间就把坚果云12.04下载链接发过来了， 下载链接 ubuntu i386: http://jianguoyun.com/static/exe/instal ... e_i386.deb ubuntu amd64: http://jianguoyun.com/static/exe/instal ... _amd64.deb 我这么积极有奖励木啊？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 …
<adam8157> cfy|school: 会数数不?
<cfy|school> adam8157: 不是很会
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 会数数不 2^6嘛
<adam8157> cfy|school: 看错了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩，晕了
<cfy|school> adam8157: 蛋蛋。。。
<iFvwm> 这啥隐晦的意思？
<iFvwm> 额。
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋干嘛
<iFvwm> ● c 2^8
<iFvwm> 256
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我2^8 | cut -c 1 了
<adam8157> lol
<iFvwm> 说黑话。 nnnnd
<moska> MeaCulpa: 把你的配置文件发一份给我
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 你个EE
<cfy|school> iFvwm: 2^8不会？
<cfy|school> 假的吧
<cfy|school> adam8157: 你个搞内核的也不知道？
<iFvwm> 不明白他们2个家伙，啥意思啊
<gfrog> iFvwm: 说黑话，一个说64年就开始看片儿了，另一个说2^8|cut -c 1，也就是2岁的时候就开始看了。
<iFvwm> 嘎嘛。你也不明白64啊。
<cfy|school> ....
<iFvwm> 看来，这房间，都不明白64的。都在穿开裆裤。
<cfy|school> 完全不明白。。。
<adam8157> cfy|school: 我啥不懂了?
<gfrog> iFvwm: 明白我也不说
<iFvwm> 。
<cfy|school> adam8157: 不知道
<iFvwm> adam8157: 他说你不懂2进制。
<flh> iFvwm: 这个名字有点熟识
<mosesofmason> http://www.cn.wsj.com/gb/20120321/tec182501.asp
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee我知道，
<kk> mosesofmason,啥网址y 微软中国业务改善 电子游戏业务仍受制-华尔街日报
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ee我知道， 我在youtube上看到
<iFvwm> 。
<adam8157> gfrog: 清华西门就在我家门口?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，是嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不知道你家在哪里，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 北大东门附近?
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我还得绕路10km过来，本来想在上地集合的，不过怕大家不认路
<gfrog> adam8157: 对啊
<iFvwm> gfrog: 你这，迟早被蛋蛋卖了。
<adam8157> gfrog: kaka的车在北科 我在想去赶回来还是等那天早上去拿
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个女生不去了, 我一下成唯一newbie了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 北科？ 神马地方？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊？ 真的？ 你哪得到的消息？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你没看邮件?
<adam8157> gfrog: 北科大
<imtxc_> gfrog: 你们去几天啊 准备这么老多天了
<gfrog> adam8157: 没看到啊
<gfrog> imtxc_: 1天，有可能半天
<imtxc_> gfrog: ....
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的客户端挂了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 她不去啦，我擦，白写那么多废话了
<iFvwm> imtxc_: 他们很娇气的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不白写 我是newbie...
<imtxc_> 我估计他们成了全男的了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://arxiv.org/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y arXiv.org e-Print archive
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不需要被提醒这些，我们会尽情的虐待你的，lol
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> 骑车出去，还写计划书。
<iFvwm> 驴友日记
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋，kaka借了你辆神马车？
<adam8157> gfrog: 折叠车
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛型号？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他自己也是折叠车
<adam8157> 欧啥啥 台湾牌子
<imtxc_> 。
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来这周可以环湖了，不过我比较颓废，环湖可能要颓。
<gfrog> adam8157: 欧亚马
<adam8157> gfrog: 对
<adam8157> gfrog: 环湖几公里?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不记得，囧
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过都是上下坡，挺爽的，上次在水库北路的坡上终于第一次放坡放过了50.。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 不敢骑快...
<MeaCulpa> 你们真不派送
<MeaCulpa> 不怕死
<MeaCulpa> 北京那空气...还敢剧烈运动
<mayli> adam8157: gfrog 原来你们每天的工作就是irc...
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 才知道啊
<iFvwm> 全程  约414.9公里
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog 颐和园不错，绕一圈
<adam8157> mayli: 我这会儿看了很多代码, 写了一个patch 编译了俩内核会跟你说么?
<iFvwm> 以前我骑车的距离。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 我每个周末都骑车出去寻死一趟
<jyfl987> adam8157: 折叠车没前途
<gfrog> adam8157: 本来也不能骑快，我那次是跟着铁三那些禽兽后边放坡的，前边有人领路，比较放心一点
 * MeaCulpa 读书的时候早上跑步10km去看舞蹈学校mm出操
<chinese>  hi
<iFvwm> adam8157: http://imagebin.org/204617
<kk> chinese, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<adam8157> iFvwm: 啧啧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://netsecurity.51cto.com/art/201203/324890.htm
<gfrog> jyfl987: 一般都去哪？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 地球君活着真不易：美国核武库每天遭受上千万次攻击 - 51CTO.COM
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 矮油，好厉害
<chinese> shui hui yong paltalk
<chinese> hi kk
<CyrusYzGTt> http://369369.blog.51cto.com/319630/812889
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y DNS原理及其解析过程【精彩剖析】 - 系统网络运维 - 51CTO技术博客
<gfrog> adam8157: Fruit time.
<iFvwm> adam8157: 2个人，带了60几块钱。这才是骑车嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<nyfair> 一行废柴代码，求精简 curl http://onscripter.sourceforge.jp/onscripter.html 2>&1 | grep tar | sed 's/<td><a href="onscripter-\([0-9]*\).*/\1/' | head -1
<kk> nyfair ⇪ t: ONScripter page
<adam8157> gfrog: 帮我占个有利地形
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 我安装来7z压缩了，可是怎么打不开rar文件呢？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368227 提示：无法创建归档文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 andyhaolly — 2012-03-22 16:26
<gfrog> adam8157: ....
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 干啥的
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哪方面？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 我sourceforge被墙了几次...curl跑步下来
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 哦，好了...
<nyfair> sourceforge.jp一直没被墙过啊
<wxg4net> cups安装window共享打印机 驱动是对应这个打印机的驱动就好了吧 现在求知道 window那边的打印机能显示 正在现在远程文档， 不打印，就直接删除了
<maucat> ...
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 你这是hardcode...断言很多啊
<maucat> 自已编译安装的软件要怎么管理啊？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 这算精简么... curl http://onscripter.sourceforge.jp/onscripter.html 2>&1 | awk -F'-|.tar' '/tar/ {print $2; exit}'
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 不会sed awk嘛，shell也不熟
<maucat> 难道要一直留着源码在硬盘上吗？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 嗯，谢谢，能用就好了
<MeaCulpa> curl -s 比较保险，curl 不需要 2>&1
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 內核3.3.0-4 安全升級完畢 重啓去也
<maucat> 自已编译安装的软件要怎么管理啊？大家帮下忙。。。
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ANSI UTF8 Unicode哪个才是主流编码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368231 小白求指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-03-22 16:39
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa 的饭碗 awk curl
 * CyrusYzGTt Linux fuck.gfw 3.3.0-4.fc16.x86_64 #1 SMP Tue Mar 20 18:05:40 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 去... 我IQ不能理解pl,我的神
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: pl只是整合awk curl的东西。是小辈。
<iFvwm> lol
<chinese> hi how to use tor to log in some foreign im software thanks
<MeaCulpa> if_else: :)
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨下班了...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 一个自动监视剪贴板内的图片、并保存为文件的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368232 因为使用latex的缘故，所以写了这个脚本。 以前为了获得doc的图片文件，非常的繁琐。如今只要复制图片，就能自动按照制定的名称保存了。 其中得到了热情网友的帮助。 功能：监视剪贴板，一旦有新的图片，就 …
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 最近荒废的，开始玩webtile了，死不掉了。。。
<houge> 请问各位，ubuntu开机没有显示grub，我如何设置可以看见并选择自己需要加载的内核？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: .
<xjhv>  表示俺也没有见到 grub，哈哈，管它
<xjhv> 有个叫什么 grub-customzer 之类的玩意儿罢
<houge> 呃，我自己编译了内核，需要选择它，它没有放在默认加载的地方
<adam8157> houge: 猴哥? 改grub的配置 设置timeout
<houge> adam8157, 是我，呵呵，我设置了，还是没有
<houge> 我看看，我设置的是不是timeout
<zlei> 准备买笔记本 ,不知道linux对amd的显卡支持怎么样
<zlei> 双显卡的会不会有问题
<adam8157> houge: 那你就把默认内核改成你的呗
<xjhv> 好像 timeout 的没效果，之前有的，升级完之后这挫逼就把它隐藏喽
<houge> adam8157, 确实是改了timeout为5，貌似无效
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 刚才升级了一下，删除了gnome-shell！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368233 为何系统要删除 gnome-shell 这呢！ 现在重启后没有发现异常 统计信息: 发表于 由 N10218089 — 2012-03-22 17:15
<adam8157> houge: grub2? /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
 * CyrusYzGTt 請勿打擾，寡人在聽中醫藥錄音
<adam8157> houge: 不该无效啊 要不贴到pastebin我看看?
<houge> adam8157, 嗯，12.04，应该是grub2
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ grub2在 /boot/grub2/吧
<houge> CyrusYzGTt, 好的
<houge> 按道理来说不应该直接修改/boot/grub/grub.cfg，修改了/etc/default/grub，用个什么命令就能够修改grub.cfg了
<adam8157> houge: grub-mkconfig
<houge> adam8157, 嗯，试试看
<adam8157> 我还是喜欢直接改 我又不是newbie lol
<mofaph> houge: sudo update-grub
<houge> mofaph, 这个试过了，应该对grub2无效
<mofaph> houge: 你的 grub 是什么版本？
<houge> mofaph, grub2
<houge> 严格地说是grub1.99神马的
<RuiZi> 谁知道 怎么查看显示器名称？？
<RuiZi> 为想让我另外一个显示器竖着
<RuiZi> 求解！
<mofaph> houge: 那么应该使用 sudo update-grub 应该可以的，因为 update-grub 这个命令是伴随 grub2 发布的
<houge> 嗯，试试看～
<mofaph> houge: 打开 /etc/default/grub 这个文件，开头的两行就这样提示了
<mofaph> houge: update-grub(8) 说这个命令等价于 grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<wzlxx> ¹ÒÁ
<adam8157> hamo: 你爬上爬下的干啥
<adam8157> hamo: 你爬上爬下的干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 网不好
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • virtualbox为毛这样子？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368238 这个怎么解决？ 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2012-03-22 17:36
<houge> mofaph, 嗯，看到了，看来ubuntu和fedora还是区别不小啊
<houge> 请问是应该修改GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=5，还是GRUB_TIMEOUT=10，才能在开机的时候看见grub
<adam8157> static u64 record; return record = (this < record) ? 0 : this; 这么写没问题吧...
<wzlxx`> 汗，虚拟机里的arch挂了，pacman-key木有内存来运行……
<adam8157> houge: 我timeout=5 没有hidden那个
<houge> adam8157, 好的，谢谢
<mofaph> houge: 应该是 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<houge> mofaph, 嗯，重启试试
<jyfl987> adam8157: 现在成天折腾用户动态玩 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: ä½ ?
<mofaph> adam8157: 应该没有问题的
<adam8157> mofaph: . 那我慢慢等好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 我这里唯一一个大点的数据表就是用户动态
<wzlxx`> arch 在虚拟机里挂了，求解决……虚拟机，好久不升级了，安装软件时必
<wzlxx`> 	       须我升pacman，但升后又木有足够的内存来运行pacman-key，咋办?
<mofaph> adam8157: ???
<adam8157> mofaph: 我这么写之后在等效果
<bluebear720> 那个看新闻时发现气象中心的电脑是XP
<bluebear720> 预报运算的不会也是吧
<bluebear720> 都下班了么
<jyfl987> 我要成为 firmware engineer adam8157
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不错啊 不过不搞互联网了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不是 我要把互联网这些server变成vm
<adam8157> jyfl987: vm?
<jyfl987> adam8157: virtual machine
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好多不就这样么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 所以不是什么开创性事业
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以我说是engineer嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是普通意义的vm?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然是特殊领域定制型vm了 DSVM
<jyfl987> domain specific virtual machine
<adam8157> 高级
<jyfl987> adam8157: 想进一步优化还可以用fpga部署
 * adam8157 dinner
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞到个pdf是台湾老用gpu里的汇编 额
<moska> adam8157: 你的offlineimp下载下来的邮件格式是啥？
<moska> roylez: 我的mailx貌似无法识别getmail下载下来的邮件
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 求url看看
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: cudasm 搜索下 第一个结果就是
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ OK
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 待机长时间之后无法唤醒怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368240 我待机后，过了一会，结果键盘鼠标都不起作用了，密码输入不了，怎么进入系统嘛！！！ 结果还是硬关机了 统计信息: 发表于 由 andyhaolly — 2012-03-22 18:07
<CyrusYzGTt> hmm.. cudasm.. sm
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 其实是 cuda asm 只不过英语习惯 两个重复肯定吃掉一个 这点你都没想到 真是
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..額，，我英語不好。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ https://github.com/laanwj/decuda  這個麼？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: laanwj/decuda · GitHub
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: en
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..好吧， 還好是 py的
<jyfl987> asm/dasm 又无所谓用什么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..額，， 我忘記了。。。 我不會用，，算了。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在Ubuntu下使用NTFS磁盘格式会出问题吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368242 刚把windows格了，装了Ubuntu，但其他盘都是NTFS格式的，虽然能用，但复制文件的时候会卡一段时间！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichun19960112 — 2012-03-22 18:20
<moska> gebjgd: .
<moska> MeaCulpa: .\
<moska> tomcheng76: hi
<moska> 有人在吗、
<archl> moska:  wo
<moska> archl: 我都快纠结死了
<archl> moska: 我从 abyss 逃脱了
<archl> moska: 据说一般这个等级的都死在里面
<moska> archl: 我配置getmail和mailx一下午了，现在问题还没解决
<moska> archl: 那群大牛又都不在，我都快纠结四了
<archl> moska: 可惜我不会
<archl> moska: 我对计算机几乎都不知晓
<moska> archl: 如果我英语好的话，直接去#ubuntu问了，
<houge> 感谢刚刚为我提供帮助的朋友，设置好grub，并且删除了ubuntu12.04默认的内核
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求助】（IPv6）无法自动获取Global地址 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368245 系统环境：VMWare下模拟充当v6路由器的虚拟机，系统为不带UI的Ubuntu 10.04 LTS，安装有RADVD 以太网卡设置： route.PNG 当前ifconfig对应网卡（eth0）信息（MAC地址与上面的对应）： route-ifc.PNG /etc/network/interfaces内容： Code: a …
<moska> MaskRay: mailx的默认读取目录是不是/var/mail
<moska> MaskRay: 我用getmail下在下来的邮件放到/var/mail下，mail显示no mail for me
<MaskRay> redis   [3873] 22 Mar 19:16:08 # Error moving temp DB file on the final destination: Invalid cross-device link
<MaskRay> moska: 不知道。我不用 /usr/bin/mail
<moska> MaskRay: 我又在.mailrc里加了一句set folder = "~/.getmail/mail/new/"也不行 ，我在.getmail/getmailrc里加了一句 path = "~/.getmail/mail/"
<moska> MaskRay: 你的邮件后缀名是什么
<moska> MaskRay: 下载下来的邮件格式
<archl> roylez: 被围了一圈，你说我是杀光他们更好吧。。。
<wujie> Lubuntu不错阿
<wujie> :)
<Patrick_DJ> 吃晚饭啦.
<caleb-> kubuntu 都没官方支持了，ubuntu 又一意孤行搞 unity
 * caleb- 觉得 ubuntu 没前途
 * MaskRay 觉得 caleb- 有钱途
 * CyrusYzGTt 覺得 MaskRay 沒簽圖
<mugebjgd> caleb-: 你刚知道ubuntu没前途？
<worm> 那XUbuntu和Edubuntu呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 那 fedora這個聞名世間的 白老鼠呢？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368249 如图所示，不管是用u盘还是用easybcd都是卡在这里，求助啊，怎么继续啊，求高人指点！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yty2012g — 2012-03-22 20:06
<Patrick_DJ> 什么是前途?
<MaskRay> twitter forgot password 功能太坑了……而且它也没给我发邮件，怎么办
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • web网页中的reqXMLHttp http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368250 在boa服务器的web应用里，javascript脚本中有一个reqXMLHttp（），哪位高人能给指点下reqXMLHttp的参数含义，形如： reqXMLHttp("POST", "/cgi-bin/admin/XX.lua", xmlLocalInst, reqResponse, true); 统计信息: 发表于 由 wujinxingkong — 2012-03-22 20:16
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 就是给白鼠用的
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu11.10，安装了cairo-dock后怎么把左侧的面板关掉啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368253 如题，在线等。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 晓兽虫 — 2012-03-22 20:38
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • ubuntu下 GTK 应用程序中webkitwebview 打开网页？报错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368257 GTK 应用程序中webkitwebview 打开一个 服务器的html 播放flash 视频 提示 Missing Plug-in 就是缺少插件 ，我直接用浏览器 打开 它 是可以播放的 但是程序中 用 webkitwebview 就不行 哪位 大哥 帮帮我啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuydy — 20 …
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<sjd> 晚上好各位
<worm> 我可以一开机直接进入控制台而不启动lightdm吗？
<worm> 然后再在必要时用startx
<freeayu> #!/bin/sh 跟 #!/bin/bash 有什么区别
<worm> freeayu: 就是sh 和 bash的区别
<freeayu> 目前来说是用sh 比较多，还是bash
<worm> bash
<worm> sh是应急使用，仅有基础功能
<worm> Mac也是bash呢！
<freeayu> 也就是说，还是用bash，安全一点喽
<worm> 只要有你要的功能就够了啊。zsh也不错的～～
<worm> 只是不在默认安装列表里而已。
<vic> 今天好冷清
<worm> Oui.
<caleb-> freeayu: 自用无所谓，给别人用的脚本推荐用 sh
<freeayu> caleb- 为何啊
<freeayu> 我也发现很多都用sh
<caleb-> freeayu: bash 不是标配
<freeayu> bash脚本，对于空格什么的，好像很严格
<worm> sh基本上每一台机子上都有。
<caleb-> worm: 可以自己改 runlevel
<freeayu> 比如等于号左边右边好像不能为空
<MaskRay> redis  (error) ERR Background save already in progress
<RuiZi> hi
<RuiZi> 为来啦
<RuiZi> 哈
<kk> RuiZi, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<soiamso> angry bird space
<RuiZi> 谁有什么好的输入法推荐一个
<soiamso> RuiZi: linux 下 只有一个
<RuiZi> 谁有办法让 一个显示器横着 一个显示器竖着
<RuiZi> NVIDIA 显卡
<RuiZi> 好像不支持
<moska> MeaCulpa: init 6重启好吗
<soiamso> MaskRay: android develop 网站解封了？
<soiamso> RuiZi: 你修改 xorg 配置？
<freeayu> 很神奇的是 bash 的$var 居然都要用双引号
<RuiZi> soiamso, 都弄了 没啥效果
<RuiZi> soiamso: 你有啥好办法吗
<RuiZi> soiamso: 我都想换WIN7 。。
<soiamso> RuiZi: 换吧
<soiamso> RuiZi:  双屏还是win好
<RuiZi> soiamso: 是 WIN7 确实挺NB的
<flh> soiamso: 什么是双屏？
<RuiZi> ubuntu 的 字体。。。 唉  模糊啊
<soiamso> RuiZi: 其实google 就有答案，不过还是win7吧
<moska> soiamso: init 6重启好吗
<soiamso> RuiZi: 估计双卡，跟单卡的情况不一样，所以还是不要知道答案了
<soiamso> moska: 没有问题吧
<flh> soiamso: 能不能介绍下双屏？
<moska> soiamso: 哦
<soiamso> moska: 但是不是所有系统都有 runlevel 6
<moska> soiamso: 我刚用init 6重启了一次
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • usb 外置声卡耳机怎么设置成默认声音输出设备啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368261 我安装得ubuntu是网上搜索得 12.04版本 64位得系统 现在安装好了 我用的是E-95 V2010 版本的耳机 接口是usb接口 不是说不响 是好的 用耳机上调节音效大小的按钮 可以听到声音 就是听音乐得时候老是喇叭很响 但 …
<soiamso> flh: 没搞过，multiseat 跟 multimon 是不一样的
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不会玩android。在折腾redis
<flh> soiamso: 不知道，想了解一下，谢谢
<soiamso> flh: multi mon 肯定是可以的，你看 unity的推广视频就知道 6 屏幕
<moska> soiamso: 刚用mailx查看getmail从Gmail下载下来的邮件，打开就是at EOF,是不是跟邮件格式有关？难道Gmail的格式跟以前的不一样
<soiamso> moska: gmail有的基本都是 rfc 推荐的标准
<moska> soiamso: at EOF的意思不是文件结束符吗,那怎么一打开文件就EOF
<moska> soiamso: 还有现在的邮件貌似都Base64,传回来的也没法直接读，telnet pop.xxxx不是毫无意义了吗
<flh> i7 cpu 的集显，有没有专业的驱动 for linux?
<flh> i7 cpu 的集显，有没有专门的驱动 for linux?
<moska> GNUdog: 大神，你邮件客户端用的是啥
<GNUdog> moska: mutt/thunderbird/mail.app
<GNUdog> 都在用
<RuiZi> 找个驱动费劲死
<moska> GNUdog: 纠结了好几天关于mailx
<GNUdog> flh: 用新内核就好
<moska> GNUdog: heirloom-mailx
<GNUdog> moska: 没用过。。
<flh> moska: J
<moska> GNUdog: 貌似是BSD系列自带的mail
<moska> flh: ?
<flh> moska: 是的，需要安装新一些版本的系统，
<GNUdog> moska: 不清楚了
<moska> flh: 你用过？
<flh> moska: 是，我现在是debian sid
<sysf1> PPT那种程序UBUNTU打开的最好？大侠们帮帮，谢谢！
<moska> GNUdog: 你收邮件用的是？
<GNUdog> moska: 就是那三个啊
<flh> moska: 3.0以上的内核
<moska> flh: 哦
<moska> GNUdog: mutt+ ? fetchmail or getmail or ...
<moska> flh: 你收邮件用的是哪个
<GNUdog> 就是 mutt，挂在服务器上的
<moska> GNUdog: 服务器。。。
<flh> moska: 没有弄，提醒太吵
<GNUdog> moska: 嗯，所以不考慮其他因素的
<GNUdog> 自己機器上用就是 Thunderbird 和 mail.app
<moska> GNUdog: 哦
<sysf1> 另外升级3.0内核会不会导致显卡无法显示，比如上网本直接升级到3.0后显卡就必须找其他显示器才能显示？还要重装驱动？
<moska> flh: 嗯
<moska> flh: 你用过fetchmail吗，求配置
<caleb-> sysf1: 跟 3.0 无关，跟升级内核有关
<caleb-> sysf1: 升级内核本来就要重编默认内核没有的驱动
<flh> moska: 自定义安装，从不弄邮件，结果不会
<flh> sysf1: 不会，要安装内核头文件。
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 双屏linux路过
<moska> flh: 哦
<soiamso> mugebjgd: multi mon 吧
<moska> mugebjgd: 求fetchmail配置
<mugebjgd> moska: thunderbird路过
<moska> mugebjgd: mailx+msmtp发邮件很快的说
<mugebjgd> moska: 我要的是到处都能用
<sysf1> caleb-, 那就是升级后连同显卡驱动也升级了，是不是只升级内核
<sysf1> flh, 内核头文件？
<moska> mugebjgd: win下能用？
<flh> sysf1: 是的，需要
<mugebjgd> moska: 当然了
<sysf1> flh, 内核头文件什么文件类型？
<freeayu> caleb-   在嘛
<flh> sysf1: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<freeayu> caleb- ${HOSTNAME?}  跟 $HOSTNAME?  这样有什么区别了
<sysf1> flh, 哦，谢谢您！和caleb-
<moska> mugebjgd: symbian上能用吗
<mugebjgd> moska: symbian已经死了
<sysf1> flh,  -$(uname -r)是什么意思？
<mugebjgd> moska: 你怎么不问 dos能不能用
<moska> mugebjgd: 对呀，dos能用吗
<flh> sysf1: 自动找出你的内核头文件
<flh> sysf1: 新内核的版本
<mugebjgd> moska: 扯蛋？
<flh> sysf1: 运行uname -r 可以看到内核版本
<flh> uname -r
<flh> 3.2.0-1-amd64
<flh> linux下看视频那个软件画质最好？
<sysf1> flh, 前面加个$代表什么?
<mugebjgd> flh: 没有最好 只有更好
<flh> sysf1: 好像有命令作用，直接读出内核版本，我不太清楚
<sysf1> flh, 命令真是够特别的，哦，谢谢您！
<flh> mugebjgd: 好就介绍一个更好的
<soiamso> flh: 跟显卡有关系吧，还有驱动，如果是硬解应该没有区别
<mugebjgd> flh: mplayer
<flh> soiamso: 谢谢，我是集成显卡，没有硬解吧？
<soiamso> flh: 也有的，看型号
<flh> mugebjgd: 谢，我用的是smplayer,应当一样吧？
<soiamso> flh: 集成就是共用主存，芯片是一样的吧
<flh> soiamso: i7 2600 不带k
<soiamso> flh: 这是显卡？
<flh> soiamso: 我的显卡就是cpu上的
<flh> soiamso: 省钱，主板没有弄显卡
<soiamso> flh: 这个要google
<mugebjgd> flh: intel集成的
<mugebjgd> flh: xf86-video-intel
<tandkzy> 有人不？
<flh> soiamso: 是，相当2000什么的
<tandkzy> 有人用安卓的手机不？
<soiamso> tandkzy: ？
<flh> mugebjgd: 以后安装，可不可以apt-get install xf86-video-intel
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu使用networkmanager设置adsl无法上网,求大侠 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368265 前几天在ubuntu下硬盘安装debian,可是安装完后问题太多,不能挂载windows分区,无法联网,也无法挂载iso文件,于是又从debian滚回ubuntu了,可是在ubuntu下竟然也不能设置上网了,我的ubuntu是在win7下硬盘安装的,以前用这种方法安装过两 …
<tandkzy> 我想问下有人在安桌手机上试过perl没有
<mugebjgd> tandkzy: 没有
<tandkzy> 。。。原来是这样。
<soiamso> tandkzy: 是可以的 sl4a
<tandkzy> 有个扩展叫ase，安装到安卓上就可以支持php、perl、python之类的
<tandkzy> 没人用过？
<soiamso> tandkzy: 不过还是学 java 或 java 静态编译 dialet 会快一点
<Inode_LF> 哪个比较的稳定又适用啊，太讨人厌了
<soiamso> tandkzy: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: android-scripting - Scripting Layer for Android brings scripting languages to Android. - Google Project Hosting
<tandkzy> soiamso: 我不是专业开发，就是弄弄来玩
<Inode_LF> 哪个发行比较的稳定又适用啊，fedora太讨人厌了
<tandkzy> soiamso: 是啊，我写了个小脚本，结果发现open的时候出错了。是perl
<soiamso> tandkzy: 开发android不需要专业吧，你用perl搞更烦而已
<tandkzy> soiamso: 当然在计算机上正常
<Inode_LF> pygame无论如何都不肯听话，
<tandkzy> 别的我不会
<Inode_LF> 我太笨了么
<soiamso> tandkzy:  你那个ase没有听说过，
<tandkzy> soiamso: 也不大想学什么java
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我看成 aes了，，
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 可以google lua 2d engine
<Inode_LF> soiamso: 什么意思啊
<soiamso> tandkzy: jython  应该能在上面用
<soiamso> Inode_LF: 搞游戏应该用lua
<soiamso> tandkzy: 都是用sl4a的。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Erik0001> 手机上有没有什么可用的irc客户端？
<Erik0001> iPhone
<tandkzy> soiamso: 那个东西怎么弄？
<sysf1> flh, linux-image-3.1.0-030100-generic_3.1.0-030100.201110241006_i386.deb可以直接在软件中心升级安装吗？
<soiamso> tandkzy: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/TableOfContents?tm=6
<kk> soiamso ⇪ ti: TableOfContents - android-scripting - Table of contents for ASE documentation. - Scripting Layer for Android brings scripting languages to Android. - Google Project Hosting
<flh> sysf1: 试下就是
<sysf1> flh, 还有linux-headers-3.1.0-030100_3.1.0-030100.201110241006_all.deb
<soiamso> tandkzy:  原来这个就是 ase ......
<sysf1> flh, linux-headers-3.1.0-030100-generic_3.1.0-030100.201110241006_i386.deb
<sysf1> flh, 这三个都运行吗？
<flh> sysf1: 试下啊，如果下载了就 dpkg -i xxx.deb
<tandkzy> soiamso: 正在弄sl4a
<tandkzy> soiamso: 可这东西怎么用啊
<sysf1> flh, 下载了，好的我是试试
<soiamso> tandkzy: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/UserGuide
<kk> soiamso ⇪ t: UserGuide - android-scripting - An introduction to SL4A. - Scripting Layer for Android brings scripting languages to Android. - Google Project Hosting
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: arch
<mugebjgd> Inode_LF: 好用又稳定
<mugebjgd> XD
<sysf1> flh, 正在运行是否需要退出其他程序
<flh> sysf1: 不能
<flh> sysf1: 不用
<stardust21> mugebjgd, arch需要自己配置桌面吧
<sysf1> flh, 谢谢您！看来系统完成了，提示需要重启了，非常感谢！
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 字体好看？
<flh> sysf1: 换了内核，重启后才生效
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 好看啊
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 老婆用的很开心
<soiamso> mugebjgd: 发个截屏，我不会调，老婆用得不开心
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 上班呢
<mugebjgd> soiamso: 晚上给你发
<sysf1> flh, 谢谢！不然下载了也不敢用怕显卡再次不支持，既然不带驱动那就好，现在感觉应该内核升级确实不会升级显卡，以前是直接用系统自带的升级导致显卡显示不正常，谢谢您了，我先重启了
 * moska 没老婆的人表示毫无压力里
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • GT240安装11.10后黑屏进不去，进恢复模式中的第一个安装官网驱动，正常模式还是进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368268 不知道有没童鞋跟我一样用的GT240的显卡，驱动问题真的很恼火。好不容易禁用自带的显卡驱动安装成功了，结果进去后还是黑屏。我只好进入恢复模式，在恢复模式中把最 …
<mugebjgd> moska: 说明你还在撸管阶段
<moska> mugebjgd: 撸管好，又没病，又不用钱
<moska> mugebjgd: 你喜欢你的左手呀还是右手，
<mugebjgd> moska: 我喜欢你的嘴
<moska> mugebjgd: 那你飞过来吧
<mugebjgd> moska: 你打飞机过来吧
<sysf1> flh, 面板上图标重影或者重复，或者一半显示一个正常都是重复的，是怎么回事？谢谢！
<sysf1> flh, 重新设置带两边都有箭头的面板时再去掉，面板就正常了
<flh> sysf1: 不清楚，没遇上过
<sysf1> flh, 没有升级前就是这样，升级后还是这样，是不是3.0不管这个
<sysf1> flh, 甚至用户名也是这样
<flh> sysf1: 选新内核启动，再升级看看
<mao> vector<vector<string>> one;这条c++语句是干什么的
<vic> mac装linux啥情况
<sysf1> flh, 重新升级和用新内核启动？3.0管理UBUNTU 的 GNOME 界面？
<moska> vic: mac应该装xp
<moska> vic: 还是sp2的
<sysf1> 哦，flh 他走了
<sysf1> moska, 新内核3.0管理UBUNTU 的 GNOME 面板界面？还是用桌面特效管理？谢谢！
<vic> 买电脑就是为了装linux  xp的不要
<moska> sysf1: 我是小白。。。
<MeaCulpa2> .
<sysf1> moska,哦，不要紧但是还要谢谢您的回应
 * MeaCulpa2 顶不住Skyrim的诱惑，进Windows了...
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 你下载下来的邮件后缀名是啥
<moska> sysf1: :p
<sysf1> moska, 让我问走了，不会生气了吧
<moska> sysf1: 谁走了
<sysf1> moska, 我是说flh
<reiv> what's skyrim ?
<moska> sysf1: 哦
<sysf1> moska, 真是对不住他
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 不知道...应该是默认的，单个文本文件吧
<MeaCulpa2> 忘了是maildir还是mailfile
<sysf1> 累了，改天再来求教
<moska> MeaCulpa: 把你配置给我发一份
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求救 错误修改grub后ubuntu和win7都进不去了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368276 grub里修改了timeout＝0 default为win还原（本想设置缺省为win的，结果漏算了还有个win recovery ）。现在开机就进入win recovery ，更改bios 为光驱启动，插入ubuntu安装光盘无效，依旧开机进入win recovery。 这个怎么才能启动电脑修复gru …
<samul> kk: timeout=0， 没事按着c键玩吧
<kk> 新 开源小工具 • indicator-placesplus 0.1 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368280 indicator-placesplus ubuntu unity桌面的indicator app 。 显示nautilus书签和一些历史信息。 路线图是全面的管理桌面文件历史。 主要目的是学习 python + pygtk + deb包制作。 开个帖子好督促下自己 下载 https://github.com/mattmonkey/indicator-placesplus 截图 统计信息: 发表于 …
<dcluo> -,-
<MeaCu1pa> 升了udev，必须升内核了。。。今晚泡汤了
<void1> udev还是~呢，那么急就升了啊
<MeaCu1pa> 我一直~的
<MeaCu1pa> 1.8 udev要开devtmpfs，我现在内核没开
<MeaCu1pa> 大半年没升内核，懒
<MeaCu1pa> 终于要3.3了
<void1> 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP
<void1> 3.2貌似usb口有bug，休眠不断电了....
<MeaCu1pa> 我还是3.0.1
<MeaCu1pa> 无脑genkernel，就改一个选项直接编译了
<void1> genkernel挺好的，以后装64位系统的时候也想上genkernel了
<moska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwWVEc9wKmA&feature=related
<kk> moska,啥网址y YouTube - The Black Eyed Peas - Don't Stop the Party (Live on Paul O'Grady 05-13-2011) [HD 1080p]
<moska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs08syspl1g
<kk> moska,啥网址y YouTube - Airplanes Ft Hayley Williams & Eminem. (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO WITH EMINEM VERSE!!!!!!)
 * speedup2010 各位晚上好。
<knownbad> Evening good.
<speedup2110> 晚安
<haoshanhaoshui> 好多人哦
<haoshanhaoshui> 能不能指点下，IRC怎么使用？
<haoshanhaoshui> 似乎不用注册用户什么的，对吗？
<haoshanhaoshui> 是不是断线了？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.williamlong.info/archives/3036.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y QQ圈子：实名社交的潘多拉魔盒-月光博客
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: xterm? urxvt? 求配置文件
<knownbad> 啥？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 就是你在用哪個 term？
<knownbad> lxterminal。
<alvin_rxg> 那算了。。
<alvin_rxg> xterm 的鼠標不知道怎麼變
<knownbad> 最丑的一个。
<alvin_rxg> 不是，我是說功能。。
<DawnFantasy> qq圈子。。强大的。。
<DawnFantasy> 不过用了一下，也不是很
<DawnFantasy> 就是这个概念太恶心了。。
<knownbad> 要功能就urxvt。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: knownbad 今天用了2个小时写个shell 马勒戈壁的
<alvin_rxg> 10行代碼？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 关键7年没碰了
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那你之前那 aur 文件怎麼寫的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 先写了一个c版本 后有写了一个shell版本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: aur也算脚本? 那太简单了
<alvin_rxg> 當然算啊，是 shell 呀
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比那个复杂多了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: cut grep find 乱七八糟的都用上了
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我差点没吐血
<gebjgd> sort
<alvin_rxg> 這些很簡單啊。。
<alvin_rxg> 再不行就 perl.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 7年没碰
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我不会perl
<alvin_rxg> :\
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: google + 写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 也没例子 连变量赋值我都不会
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看來你有必要再加個類似 shell/perl/python 那樣快速做事的東東
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 现找的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 算了 用的时候现学就行
<alvin_rxg> 也行
<gebjgd> mosesofmason: 又这点上线? 网管?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: webqq, androidqq都不自动刷新好友列表的
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> 真他妈的次
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你自己寫一個唄。我現在是用微信代替的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 微信是什么?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比qq好用?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: android 上邊類似 kik 的東東。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你要的功能沒有。相對我來說足夠了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kik是什么? 我主要是群聊
<alvin_rxg> 那不用所了
<alvin_rxg> 不用說了
<knownbad> QQ不是有android版吗？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 不是有沒有的問題，是它裡邊的列表刷新的問題
<knownbad> 我的好似没什么问题。  就有时卡了些。
<knownbad> 原拒绝装的但为了老婆。
<knownbad> 噢，刚刚看了下。  原来我没群。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 你的 qq 好友應該只有2個人吧？
<knownbad> 一堆，用的是她不知哪里来的号。  我之前养的号被她干走给了她姐。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<knownbad> 以前还有挂着给星星月亮的。
<kk>  06:10
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.mornati.net/2012/03/22/shairport-turn-your-linux-in-an-airplay-speaker/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Shairport: turn your linux in an AirPlay speaker | Simply Me
<dcluo> 大牛们 早上好。每天一吆喝。。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-23
<CyrusYzGTt> 油价又要涨了！作为中国司机队伍中的一员 我不禁要重复一下地球人都知道的事——开着全世界零售价最高的车；缴着全世界最多的费；用着全世界最贵的油；行驶在全世界最不守交规的人群中；避让着全世界最多的特权车；担心着全世界最莫名其妙的罚款；暴露在全世界密度最高的电子眼下；行驶在全世界收费最多最破的公路上。！
<CyrusYzGTt> ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 过了吧 同抱怨的筒子请举手
<ibodi> CyrusYzGTt: 那您就别开车了，咬咬牙，人生一下子就忍过去，很快的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ ..
 * CyrusYzGTt 使用3.3內核的 ，並且使用nvidia驅動的請下載 295.33 驅動。。 經本人測試
<knownbad> 有车开还算是幸运的呢。
<ibodi> knownbad: 活着多好呢。
<knownbad> 是啊，能有空气呼吸就好了还抱怨什么空气污染呢。
<knownbad> 拿块湿布盖着鼻子就好了。
<ibodi> 是啊。站着说话都不腰疼。哈
<ibodi> 现在有 ubuntu 用，是否很快乐的事呢？因为我的那个10.04 又没有 wireless 了。邻居的 wireless 都检测到，自己家里的却没有。
<ibodi> 邻居家里的密码输入能上 wireless , 自己家里只能 wired . windows 则都可以用。
<ibodi> 您说是什么情况呢？
<sjd> 早上好各位
<m0ugly> sjd, 早
<sjd> m0ugly, 呵呵
<m0ugly> 你为什么笑了
<sjd> 笑口常开
<knownbad> 屁眼常开
<sjd> ‎​
<mosesofmason> ...
<kingbo> 早
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • WPS for linux不是说4月前出来吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368297 WPS for linux不是说4月前出来吗？2020年4月吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yinliang108 — 2012-03-23 9:02
<Sandy_> ubuntu 12.04会上3.3内核么？
<Patrick_DJ> Good morning, everyone. :)
<Sandy_> 有人知道ubuntu12.04 会不会用3.3内核么？
<ugoub> 我刚 join /#list 怎么退出啊？/leave不行 /q也不行。
<kingbo> qemu-kvm　make的时候硬盘信号灯常亮，机器很卡一二小时的有木有？
<kingbo> r0bertz: 帮个忙，指导下这方面的信息，不知道从何入手找原因？
<Sandy_> qemu代码量多大？你机子配置怎么样
<ugoub> 我刚 join /#list 怎么退出啊？/leave不行 /q也不行。（刚才不小心ctrl s 了下）
<Sandy_> 或者说makefile里面有些循环处理
<kingbo> Sandy_: 机器还可以，编个libreoffice也就半小时搞定
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机建立问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368298 Error starting domain: internal error Process exited while reading console log output: char device redirected to /dev/pts/1 kvm: -drive file=/media/study/win7,if=none,id=drive-ide0-0-1,format=qcow2: could not open disk image /media/study/win7: Permission denied 上述错误是我用virt-manager新建立虚拟机时弹出 …
<kingbo> Sandy_: 我用的是gentoo，已经把PORTAGE_NICENESS=10很高了，难道这个对它不起作用
<ibodi> 我的 ubuntu 10.04 能上别人的 wireless 自己家里只有 wired . 也检测不到 wireless 信号。现在怎么弄呢 ？
<kingbo> Sandy_: 查了“makefile里面有些循环处理”，确有其事，谢谢
<ibodi> CyrusYzGTt:  开车 to be or not to be : http://sidu.sourceforge.net/kindle/?T01n0001_006
<kk> ibodi ⇪ t: T01n0001_006
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ ??
<ibodi> CyrusYzGTt:  有空的时候看看，跟你那个车不车有类似话题。
<CyrusYzGTt> ibodi§ 對於佛教 感覺很討厭
<iFvwm> 别人是body.
<iFvwm> 是身体
<roylez> iFvwm: 神万岁
<hamo> roylez: 主席你把神都吓跑了..
<ibodi> roylez: 原来你是那个戴眼镜的主席？
<roylez> ibodi: .
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<lan_> ..
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐早啊
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆你早上吃过田鸡饭了没？加了煎蛋蛋没？
<imtxc> adam8157: ^^
<adam8157> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> adam8157: 早上好的意思
<hamo> ...
<hamo> adam8157: XX早
<hamo> roylez: 早主席～～
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
 * hamo 等我把我的bot叫进来
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆bot?
<iFvwm> 我的无上的bot，被可恶的水果，抢了nick。
<iFvwm> 要不，天天来踢其他的bot。
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 亲你来啦
<hamo> gobot_hamo: 你个笨蛋
<imtxc> ......
<iFvwm> 哑巴bot
<iFvwm> 这下，更哑巴了。
<imtxc> 这。。。
<hamo> iFvwm: 神不要高要求嘛...我刚刚写好加入这部分
<iFvwm> hamo: 用什么写的啊
<mayli> h
<hamo> iFvwm: golang
<hamo> iFvwm: 够浪
<imtxc> hamo: 度娘也 golang?
<cfy> iFvwm: 神
<hamo> imtxc: 个人爱好...跟度娘没关系
<iFvwm> hamo: ..
<iFvwm> hamo: 给看一段代码。我看会喜欢不。
<imtxc> iFvwm: http://golang.org/#package%20main%0A%0Aimport%20%22fmt%22%0A%0Afunc%20main()%20{%0A%09fmt.Println(%22Hello%2C%20世界%22)%0A}%0A
<hamo> iFvwm: ^^^
<cfy> iFvwm: (loop for i from 1 to 100 sum i)
<cfy> iFvwm: 这语法咋样？
<iFvwm> import func 和没有;的。都不喜欢。
<iFvwm> cfy: 这太直白，也不喜欢。
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> use sub 和;的。就喜欢。
<freeayu> Ubuntu下sh默认指向dash?
<cfy> iFvwm: hamo: 其实神就是说，在go上跑个高速perl解释器，然后跑perl
<iFvwm> go记得说，已经死掉了。
<iFvwm> 没人用的。
<roylez> iFvwm: 蛤蟆用
<cfy> iFvwm: ruby怎么样？
<imtxc> 居然找不到apue英文版卖了
<imtxc> 求本二手APUE
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要英文的啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊 中文的看一半了
<adam8157> imtxc: 不错, 我都是想到哪里看哪里...
<moska> roylez: mail好像无法识别getmail下载下来的邮件。
<imtxc> 唉，英文差 看英文书都是配合stardic来的。
<roylez> moska: 必须不能
<moska> roylez: 。。。昨天鼓捣了一下午也没能成，估计就是无法识别，这是为啥
<moska> roylez: 我都快纠结死了
<nyfair> 那多好，边学技术边学外语
<roylez> moska: mail大行其道的时代不是现在这个乱搅和附件的时代
<moska> roylez: 还man了下mail，1300多行的英文看的我头都大了
<adam8157> roylez: 我要报老罗英语培训
<imtxc> nyfair: 所以啊 想弄本英文的对比着看 应该效果好点。
<moska> roylez: 那fetchmail下载下来的能识别吗
<hamo> adam8157: 建议你报方舟子的
<adam8157> ...
<moska> roylez: 我man mail发现它貌似对现在的协议都支持，包括imap ssl等等
<roylez> moska: 都一样
<wzlxx> 虚拟机还是debian省事……
<moska> roylez: 那当年mail都用啥下载？
<roylez> moska: 当年没这需求
<RuiZi> hi 早上好
<moska> roylez: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/zh_CN.GB2312/books/handbook/mail-agents.html
<kk> moska,啥网址y 邮件用户代理
<moska> roylez: 虽然 mail 没有内建的 POP 或 IMAP 服务器支持， 然而这些信箱可以通过类似 fetchmail 这样的应用程序， 来下载到本地的 mbox 文件中。 这一应用程序在本章的稍后部分 (第 28.12 节) 进行了介绍。
<mayli> moska: mutt
<moska> mayli: mutt貌似绑定了postfix,网上有这种说法
<wzlxx> adam8157: Debian的启动也是把init.d里的脚本去掉权限就可以关了？
<roylez> moska: 瞎说。我mutt用过mstmp,exim,esmtp，就是没用过postfix
<adam8157> wzlxx: sysv-rc-conf
<wzlxx> adam8157: 这个还得安装啊……
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我手动去掉它的可执行权限不就行了？
<cfy> 有没有温州的
<cfy> 有木有
<wzlxx> adam8157: 虚拟机，工作用，简单配置下就行了……
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/eI2ph.jpg
<adam8157> wzlxx: 可以试试 但是有点ugly
<wzlxx> adam8157: 汗
<iFvwm> 刚才在打口水仗。浏览器的。 cfy lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 那好久之前了吧。。
<cfy> iFvwm: opera最好
<iFvwm> opera大胜。
<cfy> lolo
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> 我看看log
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣c
<iFvwm> 反正他们说不赢。
<cfy> roylez: 乐乐
<moska> roylez: 我第一次下载mutt时，貌似还让我postfix configuration,这个先不提，freebsd上讲mail貌似可以用fetchmail这又是为啥
<wzlxx> adam8157: portmap不是没啥用？
<adam8157> wzlxx: for nfs
<cfy> iFvwm: http://validator.w3.org/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y The W3C Markup Validation Service
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<wzlxx> adam8157: NFS，估计我现在用不上，禁了再说……哈哈
<iFvwm> o
<roylez> cfy: diarrhea 神马意思
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooo
<cfy> roylez: 不明白啊
<roylez> cfy: 背单词去
<cfy> roylez: 报告主席 腹泻
 * hamo 匿了
<roylez> huntxu: https://imgur.com/XOZfw
<kk> roylez,啥网址y I'll just leave this here - Imgur
<huntxu> roylez: 啥網址喲
<iFvwm> 又pk平板了。 cfy
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/UtEGV.jpg
<cfy> iFvwm: 在哪里？
<moska> roylez: 好吧，实在不行，我就只能换mutt了，话说mutt应该能识别getmail下载下来的邮件吧
<huntxu> roylez: 18M請了多少看圖的
<iFvwm> jabber聊天室
<roylez> huntxu: 不多，40万而已
<cfy> iFvwm: 没帐号。。
<huntxu> roylez: 一想到，買thinkpad，就是付錢給人看圖
<roylez> huntxu: https://imgur.com/j1sqn
<kk> roylez,啥网址y "Just . . Seeing how you're doin' . ." - Imgur
<mosesofmason> http://9gag.com/gag/3499422
<moska> Fetchmail retrieves mail from remote mail servers and forwards it via SMTP, so it can then be read by normal mail user agents such as mutt, elm(1) or BSD Mail.
<iFvwm> 只要gtalk。 cfy
<cfy> iFvwm: 那不用帐号就登陆？
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/D89p8.jpg
<huntxu> roylez: 這個萌
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 急，unity问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368304 为什么我设置完3D后，不论什么时候点鼠标右键，侧边栏目和上边栏目都不见了，而且键盘输入失灵，只能鼠标操作，ctrl+alt+F1，输入unity回车，再切换回去，发现又出现了。但是今天发现重启unity也不好用了。什么都没了，请高手帮忙。 统计信息:  …
<iFvwm> gtalk登录
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<maucat> nimabi
<maucat> ....
 * mosesofmason :-o
 * adam8157 总是把jiejie当成罗杰
<iFvwm> adam8157: 那是罗杰的lp
<CyrusYzGTt> ..圍觀
<moska> ...
<sjd> 谁在ubuntu上做过lfs
<CyrusYzGTt> 我記得 lfs有個自動化項目的
 * nyfair 支持你们ntr罗杰
<wzlxx`> adam8157: Debian的tftp配置文件在哪？悲剧了我……木有找到
<iFvwm> 直接家目录建立吧
<iFvwm> 不掐架了。休息。 nnnnd
<wzlxx`> iFvwm: 那也得有个参考啊……
<iFvwm> 包里面没有？
<adam8157> wzlxx`: 谁知道你用的哪个实现, 如果你知道你用的哪个实现, 你自己就能搜索到
<iFvwm> 多半就是tftp嘛
<iFvwm> 搞网络安装？
<iFvwm> pxe?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嘛实现？tftp，apt下载的啊
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋喜欢把事情搞复杂。知道吧。
<wzlxx> iFvwm:了然，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 揀蛋的事情腹扎發
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼來了，快唾口水
<ghosTM55> .......
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助一个死机的问题，X死了，系统没死，何解？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368307 情况 ： 台式机 intel g41 2g内存 etwo touch触摸屏 测试的系统有 1、ubuntu 10.04.02 2、ubuntu 10.04.03 3、lubuntu 10.04 4、debian 6.0.4 5、slax 6.1.2 在图形界面下操作会出现死机，但通过SSH可以连上杀掉Xorg系统又可恢复 有没朋友解决 …
<byncz> gnome3的？ 不太稳定啊
<moska> roylez: fetchmail: 连接至 localhost:smtp [127.0.0.1/25] 失败: 拒绝连接。
<moska> roylez: 求解
<sjd> 吃饭咯。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<RuiZi> 订餐吃。。
<Patrick_DJ> Rich People.
<ofan> test
<kk> ofan, .. ..  ㍣ 
<roylez> adam8157: 吃了没？
<moska> roylez: fetchmail: 连接至 localhost:smtp [127.0.0.1/25] 失败: 拒绝连接。
<wzlxx> 还是感觉虚拟机很蛋疼
<roylez> moska: 你配置错了
<roylez> moska: 哪里有连本机的fetchmail
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求一款ubuntu12.04能用的wine，目前软件中心的无法使用诶，说是依赖关系问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368312 哪位有验证过的在ubuntu12.04下可以使用的wine，求软件，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tingzhe1982 — 2012-03-23 11:50
<adam8157> roylez:  刚吃完
<roylez> adam8157: http://youtu.be/4b2SV3ASUxY
<kk> roylez,啥网址y YouTube - The Vortex Cannon - Student Science
<roylez> adam8157: 突然明白怎么吐烟圈了
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • vsftpd上传中文目录提示出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368315 设置了ftp可读可写，设置的ftp方式是： viewtopic.php?f=54&t=368282%EF%BC%89 上传单个文件都可以，上传英文的目录也可以，但是把这个英文目录重命名成中文目录就会提示下图的错误： 550 Failed to change directory. screenshot5.png 请问该怎么解决 。  …
<adam8157> roylez: 你还抽烟啊
<roylez> adam8157: 从来没抽过
<roylez> adam8157: 关于创业 http://i.imgur.com/GLXIF.jpg
<jyfl987> adam8157: 蛤蟆今天没来？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 一会儿就上来了吧
<jyfl987> 今天怎么来得这么晚
<roylez> jyfl987: 降温了，它以为又要冬眠了
<jyfl987> 我要等蛤蟆上来帮我搞个百度网盘的内测骂
<jyfl987> 那个有15G 可以玩玩
<roylez> jyfl987: .....
<sjd> 15G的网盘？
<jyfl987> roylez: 速度非常快 我下个东西 ff自带那个下载 居然彪到了1MB/s
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04部分发行版更新后不能正常启动的问题... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368317 我的系统是12.04的64位版本，显卡所A卡，装了版本为12的A卡闭源驱动。 今天早上更新系统（是部分发行版更新，大约50M左右），如何需要重启，如何重启进不可以进入正常系统了。。。下面详细描述 20120323096.jpg  …
<roylez> jyfl987: .
<roylez> jyfl987: 有离线下载功能么
<sjd> 地址给我看看
<jyfl987> roylez: 不知道阿  我又没搞到测试 找个百度的员工来要个测试吧
<sjd> 还没对外的地址呀
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/EmEM7.jpg
<jyfl987> 呵呵 直接用 es那个客户端开启了权限
<sjd> 每日上午10点定时发放，今日限量5000个邀请链接
<sjd> 用安卓可以直接获得测试权限？
<jyfl987> sjd: 别听他骗 你下他那个合作app 比如 es文件浏览器 在里面可以启用百度网盘 然后再去web就可以进入了
<hamo> adam8157: .
<adam8157> jyfl987: ^^
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/aIaLr.jpg
<moska> roylez: /home/usera/inbox/new 不是信箱。这是啥
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/EmEM7.jpg
<moska> roylez: 用mutt打开
<roylez> moska: 自己琢磨
<hamo> roylez: 求笑点..
<sjd> es文件浏览器下载不下来呀
<roylez> hamo: 难道没有么.... 你可怜的
<jyfl987> 我传个文件给你们试试速度
<sjd> 来吧，irc不就可以直接传吗？
<moska> roylez: 我把getmail down下来的*.localhost文件放到了~/inbox/new里面，然后在.mailrc里设置set spoolfile = ~/inbox/new,用mutt打开给我说/home/usera/inbox/new 不是信箱。
<moska> roylez: 别说mutt连getmail down下来的文件也无法识别吧， *.localhost6这是毛格式。。。
<sjd> 抱歉，您还不是受邀用户，无法使用网盘
<sjd> 谁是百度员工，搞几个邀请码呀
<hamo> roylez: 我是没看懂这图..
<hamo> sjd: 求啥？
<hamo> sjd: 百度网盘？
<roylez> hamo: 那网盘，带离线下载么
<jyfl987> 我已经可以用了 呵呵
<hamo> roylez: 据说带
<hamo> roylez: 还带外链神马的
<roylez> hamo: 给帐号
<sjd> hamo, 是的，百度网盘
<hamo> roylez: 木
<hamo> sjd: ^^
<roylez> hamo: .....
<roylez> hamo: 你妹
<sjd> hamo, 你有邀请码？
<moska> 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 mutt。
<moska> (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 119080 个文件和目录。)
<moska> 正在解压缩 mutt (从 .../mutt_1.5.20-9ubuntu2.1_i386.deb) ...
<moska> 选中了曾被取消选择的软件包 postfix。
<hamo> sjd: 没有...虽然这东西就在我们这边..
<sjd> hamo, 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<nyfair> 大大，我也要度娘盘
<sjd> 百度网盘处于公测阶段，需要邀请链接才能体验。下载android 文件大师、ES文件管理器、云舟浏览器，并在其中登录，可获得优先体验权。
<sjd> 今天的邀请链接已经发放完，请明天继续关注
<nyfair> es文件管理器不支持4.0.3，我用不了
<roylez> hamo: 你们公司自带翻墙么
<moska> roylez: ？
<nyfair> 有什么特色吗？
 * hamo 表示为啥我没注册过直接就登录了呢...
<gebjgd> nyfair: 4.0好用么
<roylez> moska: 把inbox指向 inbox，不要指到那个new
<jyfl987> sjd: 那不是说了 下载那些app有优先体验权么 怎么你有自动过滤功能？
<hamo> roylez: 木这么先进...表示网管值班室就在百度大厦一楼
<sjd> 这些都是安卓下的
<nyfair> gebjgd: 对我来说就两点变化，1是直接可以听flac，2是耗电量直线上升
<sjd> 我在win7中无法使用呀 我没有安卓的终端
<roylez> hamo: ....
<gebjgd> nyfair: 好了 那我绝对不刷机器了
<jyfl987> 你是果粉？
<nyfair> 果粉机有东西可用么？
<moska> roylez: 嗯，能看了，为啥会这样，
<maucat> irssi有什么命令可以单独把一个人的话放入一个标签么？
<CyrusYzGTt> //
<jyfl987> http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/extractpublic?username=jyf1987   试试
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y jyf1987的完全公开目录_百度网盘
<jyfl987> http://pan.baidu.com/netdisk/extractpublic?username=jyf1987
<nyfair> 大大求共享帐号
<jyfl987> hamo: 贵司这个url设计得真是
<hamo> jyfl987: 还好不是我设计的
<jyfl987> hamo: 一丘之貉
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<nyfair> pan我记得是牛鞭的意思，嗯嗯
<moska> roylez: mailx也能看getmail down下来的邮件了，
<moska> roylez: 所有的原因都在那个目录上
<nyfair> 这个没看到有外链啊
<moska> roylez: 把邮件存在/inbox/new下，为啥查看目录都只能从/inbox开始
<jyfl987> roylez: 我靠 有离线任务
<jyfl987> roylez: 只支持http/ftp
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..求共享。。
<roylez> jyfl987: 不支持torrent，没用的渣渣
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己去下个android客户端就能开启了阿
<nyfair> 还是用渣雷吧
<jyfl987> roylez: 今天是http/ftp 明天搞不好就支持torrent了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..木有帳號，， 求共享帳號。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 说不定蛤蟆他们内部员工就可以支持torrent
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个可不行 那账户是我的百度账户
<nyfair> 偶们要蛤蟆的vip帐号
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..好吧，， 繼續用 mldonkey下載
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: 现在mldonkey下bt比之以前何如？
<nyfair> torrific被sopa后找不到好的啊，渣雷下西方小众物完全无力
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 還好，就是 magnet協議不好。。 mldonkey目前表現優良的只有 bt和ed2k
<nyfair> CyrusYzGTt: magnet倒不要紧，直接把torrent抓下来一样用
<CyrusYzGTt> nyfair§ 哦
<nyfair> magnet就是torrent的md4验证码啊
<moska> roylez: 求解，邮件都存/inbox/new里，为啥mutt和mail只能查看/inbox目录才能看到邮件，查看/inbox/new却看不到邮件，这是为啥
 * hamo 匿了...
<huntxu> hamo: 揪住
<adam8157> nyfair: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnet_URI_scheme#Description
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件源地址可以添加多个吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368320 我地意思是先把ipv6的地址放在前面，把ipv4的地址放在后面，这样下载软件的时候就先使用ipv6的源，如果不行的话就使用ipv4的源。 这样可以吗？？ 还有，不同版本的ubuntu系统可以使用同一个源吗？ 我是菜鸟，不要见怪 统计信息: 发表于 …
<moska> adam8157: 邮件都存在inbox/new里，为啥查看set  spoolfile=inbox/new无法看到邮件，而改成inbox就能看了，不明白呀，
<adam8157> moska: 这个啊, 可以去读读imap的rfc和相关标准文档
<moska> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 跳一個？
<adam8157> huntxu: 蹦一个?
<moska> adam8157: 上午看了1300多行的man，看的我头都大了，。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 错了
<adam8157> hamo: 蹦一个?
 * hamo 嚓...等等让我的BOT来蹦
<nyfair> adam8157: 大大我没胡扯啊，你不能用wiki压我，那个我研究过的。http://nyfair.weebly.com/
<kk> nyfair,啥网址y - tools
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个
<moska> roylez: 简单解释下，
<adam8157> nyfair: hmm...
<moska> roylez: 又快上课了，解释下我上课去
<gfrog> adam8157: http://ksky.org/post/19718138906
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Free Time - 让你的Dropbox暴增26G
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是很清楚啊, ed2k才是md4吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 你侮辱我的Nokia 1202
<adam8157> gfrog: 我现在只用了几十兆 一共23.5G空间
<nyfair> adam8157: 哦哦，是我记错了，ed2k是md4
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，忘了你不是安卓党了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我已经用了好多了，电子书都放在上边
<gfrog> adam8157: 你咋扩容的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 下回把歌都扔上去
<adam8157> gfrog: 搞了个edu邮箱
<gfrog> gobot_hamo: 你会干嘛？
<nyfair> 话说百度盘能支持日文p2p咩
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪能搞到？
<nyfair> 光bt ed2k没特色啊
<adam8157> gfrog: http://xbeta.info/email-edu-cn.htm   微软给的
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 分享：免费注册edu.cn邮箱 | 善用佳软
<nyfair> 要有“东方”特色
<hamo> gfrog: 他啥也不会呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，好像注册过。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: edu.cn也行？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> hamo: 真是笨bot
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 踢你?
<huntxu> gobot_hamo: 跳一個
 * hamo test
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Could anyone suggest a 'Memory Leak Detect' library for C language application in Linux? In Windows, I know "Visual Leak Detect' lib, but I don't anyone similar in Linux.
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个
<huntxu> adam8157: nokia 1202還好意思用edu郵箱
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> huntxu: 豪人
<gfrog> adam8157: 你注册的哪个？ M$的不让注册啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 当年 注册的live那个
<adam8157> gfrog: 用完就注销了 lol
<roylez> huntxu: 我现在lotus notes的邮件也转去gmail了，大一统了
<huntxu> roylez: N9 壕你出現了
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> roylez: 我公司的郵箱和gmail都用opera收
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，现在都没的用了
<roylez> huntxu: 用opera的第三类青年
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Is there any memory leak detect SDK in Linux?
<nyfair> Patrick_DJ: just try valgrind
<Patrick_DJ> nyfair: Thanks very much. I will try that. :-D
<gfrog> Patrick_DJ: http://valgrind.org/
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Valgrind Home
<hamo> 蛤蟆test
<gobot_hamo>  ACTION 代表我主人践踏你！
<Patrick_DJ> gfrog: Thanks. :)
<hamo> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  ACTION 代表我主人践踏你！
<nyfair> 其实vld这种真心王道啊，用起来太傻瓜了
<gfrog> hamo: ....
 * hamo o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: 你的google和別人的google不同？
<Patrick_DJ> huntxu: I can't visit website. Only 'irssi' tool can use Network...
<huntxu> 隨便 linux memory leak detection tool 出來第一個結果就是valgrind
<huntxu> Patrick_DJ: 太悲催了...
<Patrick_DJ> huntxu: I think so.
<Patrick_DJ> nyfair: Yes, I really like vld. Just need to include only one file <vld.h>, haha... :)
<roylez> palomino|working: 出来踏死那只蛤蟆吧
<gobot_hamo>  ACTION 代表我主人践踏你！
<ofan> 有用urxvt的？
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<huntxu> palomino|working: 自踏一個
<roylez> palomino|working: 我诅咒你一个月都只能吃狗不理包子
<palomino|working> .......太残忍了吧 , roylez
<palomino|working> 那破玩意 , roylez
<palomino|working> 天津人才不吃那 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 那你给我踏蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  ACTION 代表我主人践踏你！
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<roylez> palomino|working: .......
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 没办法
<palomino|working> 不由自主
<roylez> palomino|working: 俩月，我诅咒你
<palomino|working> =_=
<roylez> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez: 硕士面试秘书神马的最讨厌了
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  ACTION 代表我主人践踏你！
<adam8157> hamo: 蛤蟆
<roylez> tenzu: 你的秘书？
<adam8157> lol
<roylez> adam8157: 大快人心
<adam8157> hamo: 它不接受invite的?
<tenzu> roylez: 我就是秘书
<roylez> tenzu: ....？？？？
<roylez> tenzu: 别人面试硕士，你在旁边做陪？
<tenzu> roylez: 说白了就是给各位面试老师打杂
<gobot_hamo>  hi! hitchcock.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> adam8157: 不接受
<hamo> 额...貌似出bug了..
<nyfair> 话说，wine一个命令行程序也会用到X？
<hello2013> panorama Nepomuk这两个东西如何卸载？
<nyfair> Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded. Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.
<gobot_hamo>  hi! holmes.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> gobot_hamo:  hihi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! hamo!~hamo@61.135.165.180 PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn
<roylez> tenzu: 风气太坏。记得我老板以前面试高中生，都是直接在他自己的办公室
<gobot_hamo>  hi! 1,LIST
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hihi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! gobot_hamo
<huntxu> gobot_hamo: 傻蛋
<gobot_hamo>  hi! gobot_hamo
 * hamo 额...IRC的协议太复杂了..
<nyfair> gobot_haml: 毛蛋
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hihi
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<nyfair> gobot_hamo: ⑨
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<hamo> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>   : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<iFvwm> 格玛
<iFvwm> 嘎嘛
<iFvwm> 呱呱叫
<iFvwm> 死机了
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<hamo> gobot_hamo: test
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<mosesofmason> ...
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: fail
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: shutdown
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: explode
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: suicide
<gobot_hamo>  hi!
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adams.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! hamo
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: suicide
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: hamo
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<huntxu> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<hamo> 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  hamo : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<hamo> 哈哈
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: shell
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
 * hamo 成了
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 你的機器女友 ？
<mosesofmason> gobot_hamo, →_→
<gobot_hamo>  hi! mosesofmason
<huntxu> 獬蟆
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 同意hamo是笨蛋的话请说hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<adam8157> 嗯嗯
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 同意hamo是大笨蛋的话请再说hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<huntxu> gobot_hamo: 同意hamo是蛤蟆的话请说hi
<gobot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<nyfair> 吖哈哈
 * hamo 嚓...你们这群宅男居然调戏我的bot...
<CyrusYzGTt> 估計現在是 人機合一
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: 你主人是谁
<gobot_hamo>  hi! imtxc
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 同意hamo是"蛤 蟆"的话请说hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<mosesofmason> kk gobot_hamo hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! mosesofmason
<hamo> adam8157: 被你发现了...
<CyrusYzGTt> gobot_hamo§ 你可會思考？
<gobot_hamo>  hi! CyrusYzGTt
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 同意hamo是"蛤蟆"的话请说hi
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 同意hamo是"蛤 蟆"的话请说hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<mosesofmason> <kk> gobot_hamo
<gobot_hamo>  hi! mosesofmason
<mosesofmason> ...
<adam8157> mosesofmason: 坏人
<huntxu> kk: 蛤蟆是什麽
<gobot_hamo>  huntxu : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 你是不是想將 gobot_hamo 的名字改爲 gfrog_hamo
<gobot_hamo>  hi! CyrusYzGTt
<iFvwm> 额。不是+q了嘛。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 这主意不错
<byncz> hi 大家好
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 你主人是只有诅咒技能黑魔法的蛤蟆?
<iFvwm> 各种格玛。
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ,,
<kk> huntxu, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<imtxc> 这基情的蛤 蟆 神都管不住了
<iFvwm> 嘎嘛 格玛 蛤蟆 青蛙 田鸡
<gobot_hamo>  iFvwm : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<iFvwm> 田鸡
<CyrusYzGTt> 咯拐
<iFvwm> 还有这说法？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 額，，
<gobot_hamo>  hi! cameron.freenode.net 005 gobot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
 * mosesofmason O_o
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 新技能?
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 蛤蟆
<gobot_hamo>  adam8157 : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<adam8157> gobot_hamo: 说hi
<gobot_hamo>  hi! adam8157
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋，给它加q
<hamo> adam8157: 加了keep alive.. 否则超过240s就被踢了
<byncz> 大家好
<imtxc> 这就给杀了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 同义词条：frog,黑斑蛙,长股,田鸡,青鸡,坐鱼,蛤鱼
<alyee_> 这里是什么地方？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.zwbk.org/zh-tw/Lemma_Show/105067.aspx
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 青蛙-中文百科在線
 * gfrog @_@
<roylez> gfrog: .
<CyrusYzGTt> 想念 大小眼，，  O_o
 * hamo 测试一个bot我容易么我...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ gobot_hamo 又來了
<roylez> adam8157: 继续踢
 * gfrog 恶灵bot退散！ lol
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hi
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班了没
<alyee_> 什么意思。
<alyee_> 这里是哪里。。
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hi
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hi
 * gfrog 继续捣鼓qemu去了，bot神马的最不好玩了。
<alyee_> bot是什么
<alyee_> 木有人理我么。。
<roylez> alyee_: 迷途的羔羊，你挂了。这里是天国， iFvwm 即是神
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 forg 比較好玩
<alyee_> 话说我昨天才抛弃了windows。。今天就挂了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 小時候在田野 偷偷 烤田雞。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者用來 抓蛇
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 你口味挺重的
<huntxu> adam8157: 今天有點慘烈
<jyfl987> 最近我一直在用win32
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ .. 額， 貌似有個 田雞粥的
<alyee_> 这个ubuntu感觉好难用。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最近我买了个硬盘 装了win32 开机时候选那个来跑游戏 额
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 鄙視 win32
<hamo> hi
<hamo> gobot_hamo: hi
<alyee_> 谁是大神。
<alyee_> 无奈了。
<CyrusYzGTt> gobot_hamo§ 大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。吾不知其名，強名曰道
<imtxc> gobot_hamo: 蛤蟆？
<alyee_> 机器人在哪。。
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 测试阶段pm去
<alyee_> 什么意思。。我不明白。。。新人阿。。
<hamo> adam8157: 我又不输出什么
<adam8157> hamo: 这巨型
<adam8157> 句型
<huntxu> hamo: 不是輸出什麽的問題，是那個nick太討厭
<alyee_> nick是什么？
 * gfrog 我擦，不淡定了，执行了一句find . -name "*.py" -delete
<adan>  hi! kornbluth.freenode.net 005 adan CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 建議 你的 bot 去 #blackhat
<imtxc> ，，，，，，，，
<hamo> adan: hi
<adan>  hi! hamo
<huntxu> adan: 你暴露了
<adan>  hi! huntxu
<alyee_> 我晕乎晕乎的不知道你们在讲什么了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 這個指令對於 root敢死隊 後果很嚴重
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: adam8157 还好有git。。。 唉
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...我换个nick你还不愿意了...
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ :-)
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: *.py而已，沒什麽問題吧
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 有的，， gnome就有 很多 py的東西
<alyee_> 0.0
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 有段時間，我的機器沒裝python
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 哦
<huntxu> CyrusYzGTt: 現在也只有gdb和mecurial依賴python...
<alyee_> 有木有新人培训班。。
<CyrusYzGTt> huntxu§ 我這裏 yum就必須用 py
<hamo> adam8157: 你们是不是把gobot_hamo给+q了？
<huntxu> * adam8157 sets mode +q #ubuntu-cn gobot_hamo!*@*
<CyrusYzGTt> alyee_§ 找 iFvwm
 * hamo 害我调了半天...以为出bug了呢...
<huntxu> lol
<hamo> iFvwm: 神啊..
<alyee_> 喔喔。
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 淡定
<byncz> 蛋定
<adam8157>  /ban *@61.135.165.180
<imtxc> 狠
<bot_quiet>  hi! holmes.freenode.net 005 bot_quiet CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<byncz> ^_^
<byncz> :)
<CyrusYzGTt> blender也有 py..
 * hamo 我安静的测试...不要踢啊...我测试keep alive
<adam8157> gfrog: 执行那个干啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 本来想删pyc，手抖了
<mofaph> gfrog: 如果没有版本控制的话，那个找回来将非常麻烦
<gfrog> mofaph: 必须的啊，代码全部干掉了
<mofaph> gfrog: 你的是什么文件系统？
<gfrog> mofaph: 文件系统？ 不知道，随便找了台测试机扔上去的，没看
<gfrog> mofaph: 可能是ext3，也可能是4
<arlyee> 额。
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵team有搞anaconda的嘛？
<mofaph> gfrog: 先要以只读的方式重新挂载 sudo mount -o remount,ro <dir or device>
<gfrog> mofaph: 数据早没了，后台挂着一片虚拟机呢
<adam8157> gfrog: 没听说
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • U盘安装ubuntu 10.04 server amd64时遇到一些困难，请教各位 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368330 第一次安装，见笑了 机器上本身装有win7，硬盘上删除了一块空间准备装ubuntu 现按照网上教程用ultraiso写入ubuntu 10.04 server amd64.iso，并拷贝镜像文件至U盘根目录下 以U盘启动后进入安装界面，如期弹出检测CD ROM  …
<adam8157> gfrog: 这高级东西不是只有装系统才用么
<gfrog> adam8157: 是啊，牛逼货，装完了连log都不留，太不靠谱了
<mofaph> gfrog: 那你是来抱怨的啦？我还以为你想找回删除的文件呢
<imtxc> mofaph: 怎么找回来？
<gfrog> imtxc: git reset --hard HEAD
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥?
<adam8157> gfrog: 这样有的改动也没了
<gobot_quiet>  hi! card.freenode.net 005 gobot_quiet CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<adam8157> gfrog: alias gr='git ls-files -d |xargs git checkout --'
<gfrog> adam8157: 想看安装过程的anaconda日志
<gfrog> adam8157: py都全没了，还管毛儿改动
<mofaph> imtxc: 没有版本控制的话，那么首先需要以只读的方式挂载
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说你reset hard不好 除非你全都是py
<gfrog> adam8157: 基本都是啦
<ofan> 为毛git设置filemode后不管用？
<imtxc> mofaph: 看起来 挺复杂
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 感覺在 3.3內核 開 android sdk快很多
<mofaph> imtxc: 然后把所有使用这个分区的进程全部杀掉
 * CyrusYzGTt 各位注意 295.33 nvidia驅動 可以用在 kernel-3.3.x上
<mofaph> imtxc: 接着使用诸如 debugfs lsdel 这些工具查看了
<imtxc> mofaph: git万岁！
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt++
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 咋了？？
<nyfair> linux版本号居然超过python了
<mofaph> imtxc: 任何一个现代的版本控制都可以恢复，各自的使用方式不太相同。不过 Git 很帅
<CyrusYzGTt> mofaph§ 嗯， 我也覺得 git 恢復方便
<imtxc> mofaph: 恩
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 没啊，就看到 nvidia 消息
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 哦。。
<mofaph> imtxc: 没有版本控制的话，很关键的一个工具是 fsgrab 和 split
<imtxc> mofaph: 这样啊 谢谢你了
<mofaph> imtxc: 没有啊，这样的资料网络上很多
<imtxc> mofaph: 以前删了的东西也就重新写了  没想着找回来  就没查过
<hamo> adam8157: minicom你用过么？
<adam8157> hamo: 用过 不多 以前是用超级终端和putty...
<hamo> adam8157: 你以前在win下开发？
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊, 有个sb的drcom. 我们都是登录到服务器搞
<mofaph> 噢，今天很多人啊
<gfrog> hamo: 我用过minicom
<gfrog> hamo: 当年天天用
<adam8157> hamo: 我反正一开机就是putty连过去, 没啥别的区别
<adam8157> gfrog: 插到路由器的串口么?
<hamo> gfrog: 你也搞过嵌入式？
<gfrog> adam8157: 差不多，插各种洞
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> hamo: 毛嵌入式，咱搞数通的
<mayli> jj
<hamo> gfrog: 求解释，啥叫疏通？
<gfrog> hamo: 数据通信
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你们开发不会也是win吧……
<hamo> gfrog: 高级～～
<imtxc> gfrog: 嵌入式怎么滴了
<wzlxx> 终于配置好了一个大便虚拟机……
<gfrog> imtxc: 没咋，咱不跟蛋蛋搞一种玩意，哈哈
<adam8157> wzlxx: 一直都是linux啊, 以前公司是win做终端, 现在是linux做终端
<adam8157> ...
<wzlxx> adam8157: WIN做中端很悲剧
 * adam8157 今天没状态
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是跳槽去的RH啊 我当你毕业就去的呢。。
<wzlxx> adam8157: 让我今天配了半天虚拟机……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 有啥悲剧的, 开机就是putty全屏 挺好的
<hamo> adam8157: 你又赤果果的被鄙视了...
<adam8157> imtxc: 去年跳来的
<imtxc> adam8157: 额 那看看我还是别想了再。
<adam8157> imtxc: 咋了?
<imtxc> adam8157: 你水平这么高的 你们组应该也差不多 我还差呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 您抬爱
 * hamo 听到表扬真happy~~~
<imtxc> 等咱看完APUE和Kernel的。。。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 表扬谁了
<hamo> adam8157: 我啊...  imtxc: adam8157: 你水平这么高的 你们组应该也差不多 我还差呢
<adam8157> hamo: 你不是水平不高被赶去度娘的么?
<adam8157> lol
<imtxc> hamo: ......
<hamo> gobot_quiet: 践踏 adam8157 一下亲
<gobot_quiet>  hi! hamo
<mofaph> git-scm.com 从什么时候不能上了？
<adam8157> hamo: 你这机器人太弱
<iFvwm> adam8157 人高。
<imtxc> adam8157: gfrog 你们周末都不上班的吧
<hamo> adam8157: 我正打字想跟你说我这bot弱爆了...
<iFvwm> 要表扬。
<adam8157> mofaph: 早就墙了, gov不喜欢git
<adam8157> imtxc: 不上
<gfrog> imtxc: 怎么可能上班
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋马屁也高。
<imtxc> o啊 得  那我周末也去玩玩不等电话了。
<adam8157> iFvwm: ...
<hamo> imtxc: 放心...即便上班也不会周末让你过来的
<adam8157> hamo: 18摸就是周末面试
<hamo> adam8157: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 人家是贵摸...
<iFvwm> 拍拍蛋蛋，他就很high的。
<adam8157> hamo: 你们呢
<mofaph> adam8157, 我记得去年还能上的，还好在 github.com 有镜像
<hamo> adam8157: 我们都是工作日的下午
<adam8157> mofaph: distro都带git 上那网站干啥
 * adam8157 其实是gov喜欢四川妹子, 所有scm的都不让上, 怕别人抢
<mofaph> adam8157, 没事想去看看
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • u盘装grub4dos,引导ubuntu总是失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368332 这是menu.lst title Boot Ubuntu find --set-root /Ubuntu kernel /Ubuntu/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/Ubuntu/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd /Ubuntu/initrd.lz boot 可以看看见grub的菜单，可是进入boot ubuntu之后，就是一直黑屏，完全没有反应 有 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的输入法打scm第一个词就是四川妹？ 看来经常打呀
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 算错没
<mofaph> adam8157, 之前我是在官网看 pro git 的，觉得网页看起来非常舒服，pdf 的效果不如网页的好
<adam8157> mofaph: 我都不看书 用到哪里man到哪里...
<james_tung2010> 呵呵，那要英语牛B才行哦。
<mofaph> adam8157, 那你怎么入门的呢？
<james_tung2010> 请问，ubuntu
<adam8157> mofaph: 以前用svn的, 大概了解了下命令就开始用了
<james_tung2010> 什么下载软件好用些？
<byncz> 三次幂
<mofaph> adam8157, 那也要看很多的 man，git 的手册还是很多内容的
<james_tung2010> 用QQ旋风离线下载，但是chrome浏览器自带的下载工具不支持断点续传  郁闷啊。
<mofaph> adam8157, gittutorial(7) 和 gittutorial-2(7) 值得一看，还有 gitglossary(5) 也是很好的
<adam8157> mofaph: 多谢
<iFvwm> mofaph: 又是一个书虫子。看那么多干嘛。
<iFvwm> 几个alias就够了。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: nitus测试没。
<mofaph> iFvwm, 呵呵，都是查阅的时候发现有 See also 才看的
<hamo> roylez: 主席你今天好安静啊
 * iFvwm 也是不看书的。
<iFvwm> 今天18m的，难到都开会去了？
<adam8157> iFvwm: 说不定他俩...
<iFvwm> adam8157: 额。我会举报你的。
<hamo> adam8157: ...能不能不想那些事情...
<adam8157> iFvwm: 今天没上班
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<iFvwm> hamo: 你更毒。
<iFvwm> adam8157: 转弯真快。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 胖子朵。
<ugoub> 郁闷，zhcon下w3m不能显示图片。不用zhcon又无法显示中文。
<iFvwm> ugoub: fbterm
<hamo> adam8157: 你翘班？
<adam8157> hamo: 我说十八m的今天说不定没上班
<ugoub> 哦，我试试
<hamo> gobot_quiet: 骂他
<gobot_quiet>  hi! hamo
<roylez> adam8157: 胡说
<imtxc> roylez: 主席 18m 到底是啥公司啊
<hamo> imtxc: 中国最大的OOXX公司...
<roylez> imtxc: 18摸
<roylez> hamo: 毒孃娃你也没在啥好公司
<imtxc> roylez: 。。。
<imtxc> 求科普
<shenme> 今天一点都不热闹啊
<roylez> imtxc: http://dzh.mop.com/whbm/20060406/0/g8gz3I632a6b8aSF.shtml
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 传说中的《十八摸》歌词_五花八门_大杂烩
<hamo> roylez: lol
<shenme> 一来就看见这么劲爆的话题
<nyfair> 要怎么热闹？
<shenme> 我错了，这个话题就已经很热闹了
<hamo> 蛤蟆
<gobot_quiet>  hamo : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<wzlxx> adam8157: 试过没？如果两个网卡，无线上网，有线用来连其他，这样会不会影响上网？
<hamo> wzlxx: 要配路由表
<adam8157> wzlxx: 怎么会影响
<shenme> 不会啊
 * mosesofmason 敲打 gobot_quiet 的金属頭
<gobot_quiet>  hi! mosesofmason
<zer4tul> wzlxx: 用过，不影响
<wzlxx> adam8157: 有线和无线不是一个网段啊，有线连的是一个不连外网的局域网……
<shenme> 不过在win7下，插上网线无线就不能用，什么情况？
<adam8157> wzlxx: route
<wzlxx> zer4tul: NND，我这会无线老是断，有点郁闷了……
<nyfair> hamo: 怎么配路由表？
<imtxc> nyfair: route add
<zer4tul> nyfair: 指定不同网段走不同网关就可以
<wzlxx> adam8157: win, 不过我感觉不会影响的啊……
<nyfair> 不会啊，至少win7从来也不需要配
<shenme> win7下只要插上网线，虽然无线能连上，但是不能上网
<shenme> 好诡异
<nyfair> 配了之后networkmanager也要改么？
<imtxc> roylez: 在那歌里边 没有看到贵公司的名字
<zer4tul> shenme: win默认好像是有有线的话默认gw就改到有线
<zer4tul> shenme: route看，只有一个gw的
<shenme> 那怎么改这个默认啊？
<shenme> ipconfig改？
<zer4tul> shenme: 好像是只能手工指定
<zer4tul> shenme: route add
<shenme> zer4tul:恩啊，我下次试试，谢谢啦
<roylez> imtxc: 显然不能有
<imtxc> roylez: 貌似有
<chen> imtxc,HI
<gfrog> adam8157: 去抓几块软趣明天带着
<imtxc> roylez: 贵公司今天早上就给我打电话了 说我们公司用不用他们的设备。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 买了士力架
<adam8157> gfrog: 好无聊啊 打台球去?
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，准备真充分
<gfrog> adam8157: 不去，忙着呢
<shenme> 似乎现在集体活动都流行士力架
<imtxc> adam8157: 那货没用 多买水吧。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你见过我们组的人打台球嘛
 * adam8157 and 佳得乐和红牛
<imtxc> 额上班还能打台球
<imtxc> adam8157: 红牛不靠谱
<adam8157> gfrog: 有 你们section的没有
<gfrog> adam8157: 红牛基本用不着的
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<hoxily> 是例假
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然能分出来我们section是那些人。。 好强
 * kk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<adam8157> gfrog: 和你吃饭那几个
<gfrog> adam8157: 那里面有kvm devel啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 谁
<gfrog> adam8157: 好几个
<adam8157> gfrog: 还招人么 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 你可以问问
<imtxc> chen: 呃 还认得我啊 今天怎么有空了。
<MeaCulpa> 红牛，财主喝得啊
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 没妹子最好不喝那货。
<hamo> adam8157: 帮我也问问啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我随便说说
<chen> imtxc, 哈哈，当然啦。好久没上来了，来看看有没有感冒的话题！！
<imtxc> chen: 这里能有啥话题么  就风花雪月
<hamo> imtxc: 求详细..
<imtxc> hamo: 我可不敢呢
<chen> 哈
<chen> 哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥要带身份证...
<gfrog> adam8157: 避免你长相太ws被jcss逮到，lol
<chen> 装的ubuntu11.10 笔记本风扇狂转，CPU使用20％多，还没干什么事，有法让它降下来不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 说正经的, 有必要么?
<adam8157> gfrog: 怕掉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正我一般都带
<adam8157> gfrog: 我去背下查验身份证的那四条去
 * adam8157 http://www.jincao.com/fa/03/law03.21.htm#03 lol
<imtxc> chen: cpufrequtils
<hamo> adam8157: 天朝法律都有这样一条
<hamo> adam8157: （五）法律、行政法规规定需要用居民身份证证明身份的其他情形。
<gfrog> adam8157: ... 其实没那么严重啦，只是预防意外而已，你不带就不带呗
<adam8157> gfrog: 呵呵
<gfrog> hamo: 天朝法律都会有这么一条的，所以政府说你违法，你就违法了
<hamo> gfrog: sign
 * adam8157 afk
<jyfl987> gfrog: 呵呵 其他情况 这就囊括所有情况拉
<jyfl987> gfrog: 其实应该把法律作成wiki那种形式 既然是法律规定的其他情况 那就给出链接过去
<chen> imtxc, 全是英语，压力三大啊。
<imtxc> chen: 查字典呗。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: （根据当地法律法规，链接的条目无法显示。）
<gfrog> jyfl987: 应该的事情多了去了
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你居然不带身份证的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 最应该的是1921年的某一天去嘉兴报警，不过估计根据前朝法律，大概找不到什么条目制止那些人的行为。
<iFvwm> 凡是需要身份证的活动，你都不参加？ adam8157
<gfrog> iFvwm: 难道阿蛋是黑户？
<iFvwm> 说不定哦。
<chen> imtxc, 我先记下这个东东。
<shenme> 想象一下，如果这个聊天室是个qq群，你们。。。。。。
<iFvwm> 说不定是被通缉的。
 * gfrog 我的键盘被一只猫占领了，刚才的字不代表我的个人想法。
 * gfrog lol
 * iFvwm 支持蛋蛋的猫，办了嘎嘛。
<palomino|working> .........
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不用 只要在36年干掉张公子 或者拍个电报给蒋委员长
<jyfl987> gfrog: 或者在45年老毛访问重庆的时候 搞掉他
<jyfl987> iFvwm: adam8157 是长得很黑
<gfrog> jyfl987: 矮油，你在说神马呀。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 在学你说穿越么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 穿越是神马？ lol
<shenme> 美国人也学会穿越了，最近那个异星战场不错
<jyfl987> gfrog: 就是穿过去 再越过去 穿和越是同义反复 用来指称穿过去很远 俗称穿帮
<gfrog> jyfl987: 穿帮啊，那我知道了，就是演戏演露馅嘛
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 露点也可以算
<shenme> 考据、词源都出来了
<shenme> 汗
<imtxc> 等笔试面试的日子不好过啊
<imtxc> shenme: 不然呢 你还打算谈啥呀
<shenme> imtxc：谈感情
<imtxc> 谈感情那得出门左转18m
<shenme> 有专门谈感情的irc频道吗？没有吧，所以从拓扑上将出门左转18m还是另外一个irc频道
<imtxc> 找到告诉我吧
<shenme> 我也在找
<shenme> 刚才在gtalk上问一个人，有除了ubuntu-cn的好玩的频道吗，他直接说没有
<fanzeyi> ..
<mosesofmason> 可以建一個
<shenme> fanzeyi：你竟然在里面潜水
<fanzeyi> shenme: 必须长期潜水……
<shenme> 这个世界好小
<nyfair> freenode基本都是些无聊的技术话题，感情频道去rizon
<shenme> 这个人就是fanzeyi
<gfrog> shenme: 当然没有，这里有蛋蛋！
<shenme> 这个世界太小了
<Evanescence> 大家都是什么命令删除内核的啊? 欢迎各种方法,dpkg,apt,aptitude都可以,除了GUI的
<Evanescence> 旧内核啊
<MeaCulpa> rm
<gfrog> Evanescence: rm -rf /boot/*
<Evanescence> gfrog: 旧内核...
<MeaCulpa> rm
<Evanescence> gfrog: 再说那里是引导程序吧
<tenzu> Evanescence: 神不是给了个神码么, 专门删内核的
<gfrog> Evanescence: 你编完的内核一定旧了
<roylez> Evanescence: sudo rm -rf /boot/*
<Evanescence> tenzu: 在论坛?
<Evanescence> roylez: 主席也来添乱啊
<tenzu> Evanescence: 嗯嗯
<Evanescence> tenzu: 神用的名字是iGnome还是iGoogle?还是iFvwm?
<nyfair> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<tenzu> Evanescence: 不定
<Evanescence> nyfair: 你觉得可行么? 就像rm一样,rm能删除rm么?
<gfrog> Evanescence: 为什么不可以，你试过嘛？
 * zer4tul make install && make modules_install
<Evanescence> tenzu: 这可麻烦了,算了,用正则
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 很明显可以
<Evanescence> gfrog: 我试过
<gfrog> Evanescence: 显然是可以的
<tenzu> Evanescence: 膜拜一下会正则的大牛
<Evanescence> gfrog: 你肯定没试过,没试过的人才说可以
<nyfair> Evanescence: 给正则大牛跪了
<Evanescence> tenzu: 不算大牛,
<zer4tul> Evanescence: -f啊
<Evanescence> nyfair: 我是弱的啊...
<gfrog> Evanescence: 当即试一下去，反正有一把guest在那
<Evanescence> zer4tul: -f 不还是rm的参数么?
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 嗯，直接rm会报错，但是-f就不报错直接删了
<Evanescence> gfrog: 也不用全部删除,你直接rm /bin/rm 试试
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 不过我这里不带-f也不报错直接删的
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 我这里就不能,无论怎样都报错,难道你的非Linux?
<Evanescence> google 神的神码去了
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 据我所知是linux
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 截图
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 据说发行版是archlinux
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 截啥图？
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 你rm的结果截图贴出来看看
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 嘿嘿,
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 结果就是没有结果
<zer4tul> Evanescence: rm只在执行出错的时候才有输出好吧
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 执行命令的截图也可以啊
<Evanescence> 两个prompt都要
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 你还不如给个截图让大家告诉你为啥你的删不掉呢
<hamo> gobot_quiet: 亲
<gobot_quiet>  hi! hamo
<Evanescence> rm之前,和rm之后,截在一张截图里,这可以以防作假
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 怕啥捏,rm又不会损坏系统,是吧,来截图个
<Evanescence> 嘿嘿
<shenme> rm貌似是害新手最方便的东西吧
<nyfair> 怎么害人？ rm -rf . /
<Evanescence> shenme: 我这种也还算是新手,你说的那种叫小白...
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 传图太慢
<shenme> nyfair：正解
<shenme> 貌似后来论坛对于发这条命令的都是直接封禁
<hamo> adam8157: 啥叫露点？？
<zer4tul> Evanescence: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i116933
<sjd_> 。。。
<shenme> 这个图要表达一个什么意思啊？
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 奇怪了,为啥我的不行?
<nyfair> shenme: rm can rm rm
<Evanescence> 我可以备份一个rm,然后再rm
<shenme> 好冷的知识
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 所以让你截图嘛
<zer4tul> shenme: Evanescence 不相信可以直接删除rm，让我给他个截图证实一下
<Evanescence> 不具有高度可信度
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 不信拉倒
<Evanescence> 理论是这样的,rm被删除后就无法再删除其他东西了....
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 我说我贴不可信,
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 你的理解错了
<gfrog> Evanescence: 删掉了，啥错误也没提示
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 你贴出来再说
<Evanescence> 搜索后,最简单的删除旧内核命令是:  sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)
<Evanescence> gfrog: 但是rm删除后,rm就不能"继续"删除其他的文件了啊
<zer4tul> Evanescence: rm的实例已经在内存里执行了，文件存不存在无所谓
<zer4tul> Ev
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 只是你不能再执行rm命令了而已
<shenme> zer4tul：正解
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 嗯,原来如此,也是
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 但是已经在执行的不受影响
<gfrog> Evanescence: 这不是问题，只要保证rm被读到内存就ok，所以rm -rf /没问题
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 所以rm /bin/rm && rm -rf / 肯定不行
<Evanescence> 被证明了.
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 但是rm -rf /可以
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 证明啥？
<Evanescence> 证明可以rm啊
<nyfair> 话说如果libc被删了还能rm么？
<zer4tul> nyfair: 应该不能
<zer4tul> nyfair: busybox的rm另当别论
<Evanescence> 用hardlink
<imtxc> rm 不就是unlink嘛
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 我还是好奇你为啥不能直接rm rm
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 报错贴出来看看
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 好吧,给你看看两个版本的截图,地一个是拷贝rm二进制文件后rm的截图,
<Evanescence> 第二个是hardlink之后的截图,
<Evanescence> 这样还是可以还原的
<Evanescence> 截图也只是看到了rm而已
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 你之前说删不掉，难道没报错？
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 报错了啊,就是无法删除
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 没别的提示了？
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 在ubuntu10.10的时候测试的,
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 这就是我相信它不能删除的原因
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 囧
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 求ubuntu用户解释
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 我就是ubuntu用户,
<namoamitabuddha> ubuntu 怎么了
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 不知道其中的机制
<nyfair> 求非E开头的ubuntu用户解释
<zer4tul> nyfair: 精辟
<Evanescence> 哈哈
<iFvwm> 不是早就禁止这了嘛。这解释啥。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: <scheme src>/microcode 是用 C 写的简单解释器？
<imtxc> 看来今天又等不到通知了。
<zer4tul> iFvwm: 不清楚实现方式
<imtxc> zer4tul: strace rm test
<zer4tul> iFvwm: 我上次用ubuntu是7.04
<iFvwm> 系统禁止某条命令就是。
<Evanescence> imdiot: good idea
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 哈哈，麻烦strace一下截图看看
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 不要
<zer4tul> Evanescence: 好吧
<Evanescence> zer4tul: 邪恶的
<imtxc> zer4tul: 然后你就会发现 rm 和 unlink 一样的
<Evanescence> imtxc: 发现rm运行相关的信息好多... 删除一个文件需要这么多信息么??
<imtxc> Evanescence: 其实也是调用了系统库函数 呃 我也不是很明白 瞎说的
<Evanescence> imtxc: access("/etc/ld.so.nohwcap", F_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Evanescence> open("/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3
<Evanescence> 的确是用了libc
<Evanescence> 我想可能是需要这么多信息,比如是否文件被占用,或者权限之类的,这些步骤之后才是真正的删除,可能是这样的
<Evanescence> 不懂C果然看不懂kernel干什么了啊
<imtxc> Evanescence: 就是删除了文件明
<imtxc> 名
<MeaCulpa> ...
<Evanescence> imtxc: 嗯,你说和unlink差不多,估计是移除了文件在硬盘上的链接,指针之类的,过几天开始看C,哈哈,接着是数据结构和kernel
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<imtxc> Evanescence: 他本来调用的就是unlink
<Evanescence> imtxc: 嗯,那就应该是了
<andyhuzhill> 有谁熟悉Qt编程吗？ 怎么用Qt 创建文件锁？
<namoamitabuddha> 牛
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 怎样卸载掉AdobeReader与NixNote ??? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368338 在官网上down的软件包，安装后无法使用，请问怎样卸载掉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2012-03-23 16:24
<ofan> andyhuzhill: QSystemSemaphore
<andyhuzhill> ofan:Thank you very much!
<zer4tul> imtxc: 这我知道
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我只是想证实一下我的猜测而已 ^_^
<imtxc> adam8157: 给推荐本学习内核的书吧。。
<adam8157> imtxc: ldd
<imtxc> adam8157: tk
<imtxc> 不过那本书对我来说有些高深了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 為什麽是ldd...
<adam8157> huntxu: imtxc 别的书不适合入门, 都是讲内核架构. ldd上来就告诉你使用的东西, 给你点重点, 让你有入门的感觉 cc hamo 是不?
<huntxu> adam8157: robert love呢？
<imtxc> adam8157: ulk如何
<adam8157> huntxu: lkd 那个更是讲架构
<adam8157> imtxc: 不适合入门 时候后头看
<imtxc> 那我就从ldd来吧
<huntxu> 唔
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 为什么我的百度首页打开会这个样子？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368340 谷歌浏览器中间那一块，好像相邻两个字的字体格式是随机的。。。 百度截图.png 但是其他网页如http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/没有问题，都是华文中宋，求解。 本机设置如下： chromium设置.png 字体设置.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 b …
<mofaph> adam8157, ldd -- Linux Device Driver?
<huntxu> mofaph: yep
<adam8157> mofaph: .
 * huntxu 弱問，java黨是不是用svn多過git
<imtxc> huntxu: 我同学弄java的 多的是myeclips + svn
<imtxc> 我在java的路上 迷茫了半年
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你可以移民indonesia
<nyfair> 只学过java的表示不用svn git，直接网盘
<imtxc> jyfl987: 当时老师让学的 有课程 也就顺便好好学了。
<namoamitabuddha> imtxc: 建议多学点 programming language 然后做选择
<adam8157> huntxu: 我把&写成了&& 泪流满面啊!!!
<imtxc> namoamitabuddha: 。。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: prefix postfix middlefix的各学一个即可
<nyfair> 学得多以后就别选择了，各种思路都有了就改行忽悠吧
<mofaph> 有人喜欢 lisp 吗？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 语言又不是这样分类的……
<wzlxx> 发问时间：怎样快速入手一个项目……
<namoamitabuddha> mofaph: 在学 lisp
<huntxu> adam8157: 啊哈哈
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 了解下思路么
<huntxu> adam8157: 笑你
<adam8157> huntxu: 我他妈还巴巴等内核panic呢啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 你可以繼續等
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 阿 prefix infix postfix 就是所谓的思路？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 许多脚本语言的思路或者说模式都是从lisp出来的
<adam8157> huntxu: 还好, 打了三局台球回来再看发现了问题
<nyfair> 还是学brainfuck吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我一個月前，把某段代碼網卡的啟動放到其歸屬的橋的啟動之後了...
<mofaph> lisp 应该用哪个版本呢？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 很好
<namoamitabuddha> mofaph: å­¦ scheme
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: 結果dhcp狂fail...
<jyfl987> mofaph: 这个问题问得很好 建议你再问下 coding应该用哪个editor
<namoamitabuddha> mofaph: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<wzlxx> adam8157: huntxu :给你一个开发了一部分的项目，你怎样快速上手？
<huntxu> adam8157: 因為我們自己，是不用dhcp的，測試一用問題就來了
<wzlxx> adam8157: huntxu ：都是做内核的啊……高人们
<nyfair> jyfl987: brainfuck和whitespace哪个好上手？
<namoamitabuddha> coding 用哪个 editor？
<jyfl987> nyfair: 后者好点 前者是欲盖弥彰 后者可以在comment里说些废话 搞迷惑
<adam8157> wzlxx: ni idea ...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 受不鸟getmail了，求fetchmail 配置
<adam8157> gfrog: 俺是offlineimap
<adam8157> gfrog: gmail的还是zimbra的, gmail的放在github上的
<huntxu> gfrog: 請使用opera
 * wzlxx 头大
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有不一样嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是imap
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 基本一样
<gfrog> huntxu: 很久不用这货了，感觉都是文艺青年用的玩意
<mofaph> jyfl987, 这个还是有点区别的，比如选择编译器，你应该选择 llvm 还是 gcc 一样
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求解 主内安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368342 想在xp的基础上装ubuntu11.10。。放到F盘中。。会影响到D盘和E盘吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 飘渺小赖 — 2012-03-23 17:15
<roylez> gfrog: 那是2逼用的好不
<nyfair> 2b不是用w3m的苦主咩？
<adam8157> nyfair: 咳咳 是用elinks的
<gfrog> roylez: 二逼难道不是用IE的？
<LeithWong> elinks的应该比w3m 苦
<gfrog> adam8157: elinks你能搞定图形模式的中文显示嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没用过elinks
<nyfair> ELinks - Full-Featured Text WWW Browser，这货号称full-featured？
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，这货dump出来的html挺赞，比w3m整齐
<nyfair> gfrog: win32能用乎？
<gfrog> nyfair: 不了解，基本没用过windows
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们组的人哪。。。 都是些怪怪的nick，完全找不到人
<hamo> gfrog: sign..这就是kernel-qe的风格
<gfrog> hamo: sigh
<nyfair> gfrog: 你可以把这个理解成各种中二qq群/百度贴吧里xxx家族的标识
<jiero> nyfair:  放弃 dcss了，太容易死了。一个不专心就挂了。
<jiero> nyfair: 不过就是饿着肚子没拿武器对上19个敌人么，竟然被打败了
<nyfair> jiero: 有没有网游推荐？
<moska> mailx -f inbox能读取~/inbox/cur里的文件，但把inbox改名为mbox，就说mbox是一个目录，这是毛意思，难道inbox不是一个目录？
<jiero> nyfair: openclonk一类的，那么就是 minecraft了
<jiero> nyfair:  还有 King Arthur's Gold
<jiero> nyfair: 没答话？
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：stardict发音异常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368345 系统是ubuntu11.10，stardict是3.0.1版本，安装好之后开启了画词取词之后无法读词，在stardict界面无法直接点击读词来发音，只有在下拉选项中选择ESpeak TTS才能读词，而选择Fesitval TTS则没有任何反应，查询过这两个插件均已安装，s …
<nyfair> 这个类型局限性太强了啦，我得和人一起玩
<jiero> nyfair: 不和人一起玩，网络游戏还有意义么。。。
<alvin_rxg> mana world
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好久不见你了
<alvin_rxg> 平時上課
<imtxc> 发现网上下载的那本LDD跟http://www.amazon.cn/LINUX%E8%AE%BE%E5%A4%87%E9%A9%B1%E5%8A%A8%E7%A8%8B%E5%BA%8F-%E7%A7%91%E6%B3%A2%E7%89%B9/dp/B001147E76/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332495876&sr=8-1-spell#reader_B001147E76 这本不一样
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 以往见到你的都不是平时了吗。
<adam8157> imtxc: ldd是开源的
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 那是假期
<imtxc> adam8157: 这样啊。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 啊。。。你
<adam8157> imtxc: https://lwn.net/Kernel/LDD3/
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 放假就在家里上网！！！
<jiero> ol
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。服了你了
<adam8157> Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 2.0 license
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 标  题: Nokia招聘cloud service工程师
 * gfrog 竟然还要求erlang
<adam8157> gfrog: nokia是想干啥啊...
<jiero> roylez: 我也想买N9了，一个月$29
<gfrog> adam8157: 折腾
<jiero> adam8157: 我想买 N9了
<adam8157> jiero: 米人
<jiero> adam8157: 切。。。才29，每天少吃$1的饭就出来了
<adam8157> jiero: 多少个月?
<jiero> 12个
<jiero> 相当与免话费
<adam8157> jiero: 话费套餐? 还是分期
<jiero> adam8157: 就是$29拿到手机，每月有$180的通话费，200MB流量
<adam8157> jiero: 还得每月花那么多话费啊
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。是附送。
<adam8157> jiero: 我擦.... 太便宜了啊
<gfrog> jiero: 壕
 * hamo 用毛erlang...直接golang...
<gfrog> hamo: erlang是读作二郎嘛？
<nyfair> 饿狼
<gfrog> hamo: golang就是够浪？
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> gfrog: sign
<hamo> gfrog: 确实够浪
<nyfair> 话说lua读作什么？
<gfrog> hamo: 你要sign神马？
<hamo> nyfair: 撸啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 现在你应该出去跑跑步为明天的被虐待做好准备了
<hamo> gfrog: golang确实够浪
<gfrog> hamo: 啧啧
<imtxc> 我估计三天以内看不好adam了
<jiero> nyfair: 路娜
<adam8157> imtxc: 我没那么废 我还每天200俯卧撑呢
<jiero> nyfair: 月亮女神
<gfrog> adam8157: 你用手骑车？
<adam8157> jiero: 确实是读路啊
<imtxc> 200个 直接对着床做的么
<adam8157> gfrog: 我腿也可以啊
<adam8157>  /kick imtxc
<gfrog> jiero: nyfair  adam8157 确实是读撸啊
<imtxc> ......
<nyfair> ...
<hamo> gobot_quiet: 你还在啊亲
<gobot_quiet>  hi! hamo
<gfrog> adam8157: 那跟俯卧撑有啥关系
<adam8157> 葡萄牙语的月神就是路啊, 英语才是路那
 * hamo 看你们谁还敢说蛤蟆...
<gobot_quiet>  hamo : 代表我主人诅咒你！
<nyfair> jiero: 伊丽丝翠已死
<adam8157> hamahamahamaham
<hamo> adam8157: 干吗又踢我的bot
<adam8157> 蛤蟆蛤蟆
<hamo> adam8157: 诅咒你！
<adam8157> 你挑衅我
<imtxc> 城管太暴力。
<gfrog> hamo: 你可以明天埋伏在西二旗，等阿蛋过来了在路上撒钉子，lol
<nyfair> 直接抓进去玩躲猫猫
<hamo> gfrog: 你们明天哪去？
<adam8157> hamo: 你家
<gfrog> hamo: 虐待阿蛋
 * gfrog 怀疑自己可能被虐，最近太颓废
<nyfair> 怎么能把hamo放在家里玩放置play
<jiero> 。。。、
<jiero> hamo 你真是好玩意儿
<byncz> 下班了 88
 * hamo 嚓...懒得理你...匿了...
<Patrick_DJ> Bye.
<wzlxx> Debian小版本内程序的升级无所谓吧？
<alvin_rxg> 小版本內？
<imtxc> adam8157: 有kindle看这些书会很爽吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 不错
<imtxc> 以后了也买个  等降价
<LeithWong> imtxc: 屏幕太小 其实还是纸的好
<imtxc> LeithWong: 看英文原版的不小了
<imtxc> LeithWong: 纸的也贵
<alvin_rxg> 就買 kindle DX 唄
<adam8157> imtxc: 看中文推荐K4, 看英文推荐KT, 有钱推荐DXG
<LeithWong> imtxc: 就怕看pdf 或者中间有图有代码的 很痛苦
<alvin_rxg> 買基本書就是一個 kindle 的價格了。
<imtxc> LeithWong: 扫描pdf 就在别想用kindle了
<gfrog> imtxc: 扫描版用dxg很不错
<LeithWong> 那个大的DX确实爽 不过贵好多
<imtxc> gfrog: 大家又都不是土豪嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 官翻245刀，还可以接受
<gfrog> imtxc: 也就是10多本大部头的价格
<imtxc> gfrog: 待业党。。。
<imtxc> 来北京些天把咱在学校兼职弄的点钱快弄完了。。。
<imtxc> 过几天玩玩了就回去。。
<jiero> windows下玩游戏太另类了，速度不够快不说，还卡。
<jiero> 跳帧严重。
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有 那个太大了也没什么意义嘛
<imtxc> 不好带。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥游戏呢？
<gfrog> imtxc: 看书爽就行
<jiero> imtxc: minetest
<imtxc> gfrog: 那倒是
<jiero> imtxc: 还是平板好
<jiero> 最好是能关闭背光的平板
<jiero> 平时一直待机，接触键之后才运算
<imtxc> 平板多贵啊 而且上面那么多好玩的。。。
<jiero> 平板不应该贵多少的。
<jiero> adam8157_away: 。。。Nokia N9卖光了。。。
<jiero> adam8157_away: 断货中
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 有用木纹主题的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368352 有一次看到有个人上传了一张木纹主题的抓图，感觉很好看啊，不过忘了到底在哪看到的了，应该是ubuntu论坛里面，有人有这种主题吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NewUserFF — 2012-03-23 18:24
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 想去外边看看，哪位大神给把梯子，让我上墙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368353 谢谢啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2012-03-23 18:35
<slucx> debian的tty1默认运行级别是2345,如果要管理开机进程的话这4个里面的链接都要改啊？
<ofan> slucx: 只能进一个runlevel
<slucx> ofan: 我看他上面写的是2345，莫非是2？
<ofan> slucx: 一般都进3或5
<ofan> 4保留的，2单用户
<slucx> ofan: 那我改启动进程就改rc3.d就行了吧？
<ofan> slucx: 看你默认进哪个
<ofan> 用systemd吧,init要被淘汰了
<slucx> ofan: 不会用……
<slucx> ofan: 咋用的？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu软件安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368356 在ubuntu9.10系统中安装openssh-server和subversion时，运行sudo apt-get install openssh-server和sudo apt-get install subversion命令， 前一命令显示：现在没有可用的软件包openssh-server，但是它被其他的软件包引用了……E：软件包openssh-server还没有可供安装的候选者； …
<roylez_> m
 * LOL_ 苦B的选修课要开始了
<LOL_> kk: 小^k^好
<kk> LOL_, ，特别是为什么？  ㍫ 
<LOL_> kk: 什么特别?
<Freebuilder> ♪♫……
<jiero> 。
<kk> LOL_, 你想的东西。  ㍫ 
<Freebuilder> kk, 什么东西？
<LOL_> kk: 额,我想要个女朋友
<kk> Freebuilder, 我是一个人工智能在互联网上聊天。  ㍫ 
<LOL_> jiero: 裸姐
<LOL_> jiero: 选修课,俺喜欢的小美女没来...
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 喜歡就上前去問她手機號唄
<ubuntu> Hello!
<Freebuilder> world!
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 很少跟女生说话,更不要说手机号了...
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 錯過了就沒機會了。
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 臉皮要厚
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 貌似已经错过了很多不错的女孩...
<yang_> what？
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 所以得臉皮厚嘛，不然真沒機會咯
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> iptables 有沒有配置文件的？
<yang_> 新人 来看看
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 为什么Unix/linux的配置文件和相关的目录名都要被指定呢?
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 啥？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 必须用作者指定的文件名
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: windows 不是也一樣么？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: Windows不用用户自己去建立...
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 那 linux 也不用呀
<ff`> 有人？
<ff`> 没人。。
<cfy|school> 有木有
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 比如Vi配置文件,你把该个名,看还能使不
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 比如 windows，你把註冊表改個名，看還能使不
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我说的是普通程序,不是系统程序...
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 也是普通程序呀。 比如 迅雷，你把它在註冊表裡邊的部分數據刪了，還能用不？
<Freebuilder> LOL_, 为什么 Windows 配置必须用指定的键名！
<Freebuilder> LOL_, 你把它改个键名看能不能使！
<LOL_> Freebuilder: Win下貌似一般不需要该注册表,除非有特殊需要
<Freebuilder> LOL_, 不能改注册表的配置我基本不改！
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: register 的信息全在裡邊啊…… sn 什麼的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 好吧,我其实对系统了解的太少
<Freebuilder> 想学 emacs，但找不到好点的中文资料
<reiv> Freebuilder: 学英文吧。
<Freebuilder> reiv, 那不学 emacs 算了
<reiv> Freebuilder: 学emacs用的英文词汇不多的。坚持看英文资料，很快就能适应。
<Freebuilder> reiv, 搞不懂英文
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于桌面之看不见的文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368359 本人在ubuntu11.10上装了eclipse3.7.2,应用程序和桌面都没有eclipse的图标，于是想到在桌面建一个链接：（Desktop/)sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse eclipse,用ls 查看有文件，但是在桌面上却没看见任何文件，请问下这是什么问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fir …
<reiv> Freebuilder: 学emacs的英文，就和学C编程的英文差不多。不难的。
<Freebuilder> reiv, 我是说资料，不是说代码
<Freebuilder> reiv, 我能找到的中文资料全是操作层面的东西
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 松树在教别人如何泡妞？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<reiv> Freebuilder: 学C编程也需要学一些单词的，例如do, for, print之类的（这些词和英语中原本的意思是不一样的）。看emacs的英文资料也和这个类似，只是需要学一些新的词汇（buffer，point等）。
<Freebuilder> reiv, 算了，老了经不起折腾了
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 才多大 你还老？
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 二十七了
<alvin_rxg> 你比他小
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 你比我还小。还敢说老
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 我比你小一
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 好吧，哥！
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 哪里下10.04的DVD镜像啊 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368360 好久没来了 ，哪里下10.04的DVD镜像啊 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 songshtao — 2012-03-23 19:42
<Freebuilder> 前半句是家庭基本可分两种，这后半句该怎么翻译？“nuclear families and extended families”
<alvin_rxg> 核心 和 擴展
<alvin_rxg> 當然，你也可以說是 原子彈家庭
<alvin_rxg> *家族
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 核心函数扩展函数好说，这家庭总感觉……
<reiv> 要有一颗年轻的心啊。。。
<Freebuilder> “外延家庭”怎么样？也不知道如果是考试的话老师会不会给分。
<reiv> family -> 族 ?
<Freebuilder_> 新开了个 xchat，老的那个托盘图标消失了！
<Freebuilder> 这玩意！
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 麻烦给这笔记本推荐个Linux http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368364 易用的 能流畅运行 其它没有什么 配置如下 ： Quote: 常规 电脑:联想 昭阳 E43 笔记本电脑 操作系统:Windows XP 专业版 ( 32位 / SP3 / DirectX 9.0c ) 硬件 处理器:英特尔 Pentium(奔腾) 双核 T4200 @ 2.00GHz 主板:联想 LE9 ( 英特尔 4 Series - ICH9M 笔记本芯片 …
<yall> ls
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于empathy的提示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368365 在gnome shell下，用empathy的时候，有新消息的话，画面右上角会有提示，能不能把这个提示给去掉？ 我觉得这个提示完全是多余的啊，有新消息的时候，画面下方中间位置也会弹出提示框，而且可以直接在提示框里输入文字聊天，已经很方便了， …
<moska> roylez: inbox应该是个file而不应该是folder?
<roylez_> moska: mbox 和 maildir 的区别，自己搜
<moska> roylez: 嗯
<moska> roylez: 我getmail用的是Maildir...
 * yall 坚决用普通目录。gnus
<CyrusYzGTt> ..求 gnuplot詳細例子， 吾要去裝13
<moska> roylez: 难道是因为mailx默认支持mbox格式，而我设置getmail为maildir格式，所以一直无法识别？mutt又给我说～/inbox/sent不是发件信箱也跟这个有关？
<moska> roylez: 你maildir还是mbox?
<moska> 但默认的mailx只支持mbox邮箱格式，
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 免费在线记账理财软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368374 您不理财，财不理您，欢迎使用免费在线记账理财软件，网址：www.gok100.com，联系QQ：1454590399 统计信息: 发表于 由 gat3re2qw23 — 2012-03-23 21:18
<Freebuilder> 我的 getmail 是传给 procmail 的
<Freebuilder> [destination] 段要加 unixfrom=yes
<moska> Freebuilder: unixfrom=yes的意思是mbox模式吗？
<Freebuilder> mutt 好蛋疼，不好用。getmail 倒是可以，procmail 勉强。
<Freebuilder> moska, mbox
<Freebuilder> moska, 不对，
<Freebuilder> getmail 做不了主，我是传给 prcmail 的
<Freebuilder> moska, procmail 决定是 mbox 还是 maildir
<moska> Freebuilder: 在getmail里type=Maildir貌似就决定了是maildir
<Freebuilder> moska, unixfrom 到底什么意思没搞明白，反正不加就不行
<Freebuilder> moska, 你直接写入磁盘就不同
<bluebear720> libva error: /usr/lib/va/drivers/i965_drv_video.so init failed
<bluebear720> 这个怎么解决
<moska> Freebuilder: 我在想在getmail里type=Mbox是不是就决定为mbox了
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=367681
<Freebuilder> moska, 不懂，getmail 在我这只负责把邮件交给 procmail
<Freebuilder> moska, 存成什么格式由 procmail 决定
<moska> Freebuilder: 网上的教程貌似都是由procmail决定，
<Freebuilder> moska, 网上的我开始一个没看明白
<moska> Freebuilder: http://www.diybl.com/course/6_system/linux/Linuxjs/20100524/204202.html
<moska> type = MDA_external
<moska> path = /usr/bin/procmail
<moska> 修改为
<moska> type = Maildir
<moska> path = ~/.getmail/mail/
<moska> 这样就可以直接将邮件收取到~/.getmail/mail/目录下
<moska>     在保证机器可以正确上网并解析域名的前提下，执行getmail可以将邮件收取到本机
<[ub]> moska:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<Freebuilder> 最重要的 unixfrom=yes 他没说，害我……
<Freebuilder> moska, mutt 也要将格式设置为相应的值才行
<moska> Freebuilder: mutt自动识别，并支持四种格式
<Freebuilder> moska, 哪里说过自动？
<Freebuilder> moska, 我只看到 Default: mbox
<moska> Freebuilder: 我刚从网上看到的，而且我没用procmail，我直接在getmail里type=Maildir,然后可以用mutt打开
<Freebuilder> moska, 你把 mutt 设置对看看
<moska> Freebuilder: 就是用mailx打开时费了点力，貌似mailx默认支持mbox
<Freebuilder> 反正这玩意不好用
<moska> Freebuilder: Mutt支持对四种不同邮件箱格式的读写：mbox，MMDF，MH和Maildir。它可以自动探测邮件箱类型
<moska> Freebuilder: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/guide-to-mutt.xml
<Freebuilder> moska, 手册上没看到有提自动
<Freebuilder> moska, man muttrc
 * moska 发现自己搜索哦能力挺强的，^_^
<moska> Freebuilder: 上午为了mailx看了1300多行的英文，头都大了，
<Freebuilder> mutt 连个目录树视图都没有，还说好用，不知道那些人怎么想的！
<Freebuilder> moska, 我看了好几天才搞明白那些道道
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 为啥要目录？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=368006
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 你的所有邮件都放一个大水塘的？
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: mailbox格式各种各样
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 你mbox还是maildir?
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 我看看
<moska> Freebuilder: mbox，MMDF，MH和Maildir
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 这关格式鸟事
<MeaCulpa2> moska: maildir
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 邮件怎么放，不就是mailbox, maildir之类么，和mutt的ui没关系
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 抱歉，我没表述好，换个词。你所有邮件都放一个信箱？
<MeaCulpa2> moska: mbox更快些
<moska> MeaCulpa2: getmail是不是能直接设格式为mbox而不用procmail,貌似type=Maildir就直接设为maildir了
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 显然不是
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 不知道，我用的fetchmail...可以想象成是从fetchmail用户的mbox里由procmail捣鼓出mdir
<bot_hamo>  hi! holmes.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 那很可能你从未想过左边列信箱清单右边列邮件清单的界面。反正我是有那需求，我觉得没那样的界面不舒服。
<cfy> kandu好像好久没上了？
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 我也想用fetchmail，可是它要连接localhost:25,然后被拒绝了，所以下不了邮件
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 我大概有若干信箱，你的意思是folder-hook
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 哦，不知道，我裸奔
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 貌似得设smtp
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 我知道还是有人有你说的树状目录的，只是大部分人不用. 应为全文检索方便得很
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 不是，雷鸟用过没？主流的 GUI 客户端都这样。左边目录右边信箱，甚至右边下半部分邮件内容。
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 你切换信箱只能用 c 或 y 对吧！
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 要换到另一个视图
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 我知道，但是用mutt就不用鼠标了，不用鼠标显然键盘检索快
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 对
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 但是5年前我有菜单，那时候我有8个gmail...
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 之后觉的效率低就不用了
<shenme> mutt是神器啊
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, mutt 可搞菜单？
 * MeaCulpa2 当年一水的folder-hook
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 当然可以
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 说实话菜单其实是最好用的
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 又快用不用记
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 说实话你邮件多了就知道不好用了，mutt太原始了，单线程的，你切换菜单栏的时候，触发动作
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: Thunderbird之类多线程的更适合你
<MeaCulpa2> mutt你那样用很慢的
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 你说的菜单到底是什么菜单？
<MeaCulpa2> 左边自己写的view, folderhook触发右边的view
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 是通常 GUI 的菜单吗？当然 mutt 没 GUI，就 DOS 下 edit 那种。
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 那叫curseUI, 属于GUI
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: kernel的menuconfig, 也是curseUI, 都属于gui, 而不是cli
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 我想要的就是那种菜单
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 那个，类似curse
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: google吧，一水的配置文件
<MeaCulpa2> 自从我用imap直接google嫌慢以后我就放弃了
<MeaCulpa2> 多年以后干脆直接fetchmail imap了
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 搜“mutt 菜单”没有任何有价值的东西
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 中文从来搜不出有价值的东西
<MeaCulpa2> google mutt sidebar
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 算了，我宁可不看了
<MeaCulpa2> google mutt split ciew
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 貌似type=mbox不行在getmail里
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 不知道
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 就是，没啥好看的，mutt太原始了，雷鸟吧
<moska> MeaCulpa: 你能发份你的fetchmail配置不
 * moska 想尝尝mbox
<Freebuilder> moska, getmail
<moska> Freebuilder: getmail能下mbox?
<MeaCulpa2> moska: https://github.com/MeaCulpa/dotfiles/blob/master/linux/.fetchmailrc
<MeaCulpa2> moska: fetchmailrc没啥东西...
<Freebuilder> moska, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=367681
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 你为啥要尝试mutt呢... 都是邮件少，不会用鼠标的老头子用的
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 键盘啊，vim 啊
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 进入qemu控制台 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368375 在模拟时,如果我们使用`-nographic'选项,我们可以使用Ctrl-a h来得到终端命令: Ctrl-a h 打印帮助信息 Ctrl-a x 退出模拟 Ctrl-a s 将磁盘信息保存入文件(如果为-snapshot) Ctrl-a b 发出中断 Ctrl-a c 在控制台与监视器进行切换 Ctrl-a Ctrl-a 发送Ctrl-a 磁盘映像 上 …
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 不过，我用键盘都是操作菜单的，没菜单我没法用
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 乃不知 mutator乎？
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 你这叫用键盘操作GUI, 妖货的用法，去试试看alpine
 * moska 一个chrome上开了14个窗口，不知会不会待会会不会卡死
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: http://dactyl.sourceforge.net/teledactyl
<iGoogle> ● et +connect nitus.clan-fa.com:27960
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 没空，明晚
<iGoogle> !!
<MeaCulpa2> nitus是啥服务器
<MeaCulpa2> iGoogle: 明晚我送走老婆孩子，挂上蝰蛇OOXX
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 我无法想象进一家餐馆后发现没有菜单，除非那只是一家米粉店，那可不用菜单
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 我进餐馆都是直接问，这个有没有，那个有没有，全文检索
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 只要waiter速度快，我这样更舒服
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 缺点就是你要独占一个waiter
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 我无法想象一个餐馆的waiter不知道自己卖啥
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 也只有我国的茶餐厅才会如你所说，只能靠菜单
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 进餐馆，凌空划一个"/" 开始搜索
<MeaCulpa2> 于是侍者就开始服务了
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 那才是生活！有档次的餐馆都这样，你的，明白？
<cfy> jyfl987: allegro 不是有个allegro cache么
<Freebuilder> 这聊天室发什么疯了，半天没消息，一来一大版
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 什么啊！看看菜单的历史！键盘操作！我只是比较传统而已，但绝非仅仅如此，键盘操作快！
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 最早的菜单就是和 apt 一样，列出一版，问，然后按键
<moska> MeaCulpa2: 中文貌似是很难搜到有用的东西，大部分都是抄袭。。。连错都错到一起
<MeaCulpa2> moska: 没办法，也说不得别人，我们自己也没花功夫去翻译，明明自己有这个能力的
<moska> Freebuilder: 你刚发的这个连接貌似没讲怎么用getmail设为mbox
<moska> Freebuilder: 里面哪个procmail貌似设的也是maildir
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 不和你说了，你都认为菜单只能是鼠标点的了
<Freebuilder> moska, 你改掉 type 就行了
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 你那样的好处是很多你不知道的东西菜单可以提醒你。mutt可以弄成那样，但默认不是
<moska> Freebuilder: 怎么改？
<Freebuilder> moska, procmail 中不以 / 结尾就是 mbox
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 其实我作码农的时候就是帮日本的赌场作这种菜单...哎不提了
<moska> Freebuilder: 不是很明白。能写出需要该的那一句吗
<Freebuilder> moska, 我在看手册
<Freebuilder> moska, 你自己都不看手册的
<jyfl987> cfy: ?
<Freebuilder> moska, type=mbox
<Freebuilder> moska, path=/xxx/xxx
<Freebuilder> moska, 完毕
<moska> Freebuilder: procmail还是getmail ?
<Freebuilder> moska, 你还是看这里吧 file:///usr/share/doc/getmail4/configuration.html#destination-mboxrd
<yall> ...
<moska> Freebuilder: thx :p
<Freebuilder> moska, 什么？
<cfy> jyfl987: 数据库
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 我刚才贴的链接，很需要参与者，作点贡献吧，用Alpine也可以
<cfy> jyfl987: lisp-cn
<moska> Freebuilder: [destination]
<moska> type = Mboxrd
<moska> path = ~/inbox
<cfy> jyfl987: allegro cache用过么？
 * MeaCulpa2 单位笔记本电脑已经比我家里快了...打游戏都快Intel > 7900GS...
<Freebuilder> Alpine 是什么东西都没搞懂
<MeaCulpa2> 邮件客户端阿
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 中文的不？
<MeaCulpa2> 那链接看了么，thunderbird的vim帮定插件，类似vimperator至于firefox
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa2§ 公器私用？
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: 终端里你还要中文？
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 我不懂英文
<MeaCulpa2> CyrusYzGTt: 擦，娱乐一下嘛
<MeaCulpa2> Freebuilder: ...你kernel补丁打了么，utf-8
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa2§ 好吧，，我只是無聊。。
<Freebuilder> MeaCulpa2, 没事不用控制台
<MeaCulpa2> 哦，那算了，thunderbird+我刚才那链接
<mao> tcpdump能以指定格式输出不
<moska> Freebuilder: 怎么创建Mboxrd文件，貌似需要自己建立一个空的
<Freebuilder> moska, touch
<moska> Freebuilder: 需要后缀名吗
<Freebuilder> moska, touch xxx 随便你了，path= 什么就什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 艾叶 http://www.zhzyw.org/zycs/zycd/a/086615JGD75ID84FJJ9HEJ2.html 如果不看詞，，容易想歪
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 艾叶_中药词典A_中华中医网
<moska> Freebuilder: i see
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 艾叶你都不知道？
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ..我肯定不知道。 我又不是學醫 的
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 家里没老人？
<hamo> bluezd: 你在啊？
<Freebuilder> 现在很流行艾灸
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级11.04后，terminator的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368378 电脑升级到11.04后，在电脑上能打开terminator，但是我用别的电脑通过vingre 连接到这个电脑上的时候，terminator就打不开了，有人能给个解决办法吗，非常感谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuqc06 — 2012-03-23 22:20
<bluezd> hamo: 在啊
<hamo> bluezd: 项目想的怎么样了？
<hamo> bluezd: 那两人基本都有项目了
<hamo> bluezd: 一个wine一个moinmoin
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 額，，木有
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 住在一起的最老的是我敬愛的媽媽
<bluezd> hamo: 我正在看那个 nfs 的那个，研究研究，如果没时间的话是在不行就不参加了
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 其实我家也没老人，早上去大大太极认识一些老人没什么不好
<adam8157> hamo: 还有谁
<Freebuilder> 打打太极
<bluezd> adam8157: hongqian
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ..額，，你有大氣運？？ 貌似修真小說的主角都是那樣得到功法的- -
<adam8157> bluezd: 还有?
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, 汗！
<bluezd> adam8157: 清华的一个，我不认识，上次 release party 他也去了
<bluezd> adam8157: hongqian 认识
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ ..主角光環加身，，真好，，。。
<adam8157> o
<bluezd> hamo: 那个 nfs 的挺有意思的，但不太好弄啊 。。。。。。
<moska> .
<adam8157> bluezd: 简单介绍下?
<hamo> bluezd: 没事没事..
<bluezd> adam8157: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Summer_coding_ideas_for_2012#Implement_nfs.2Ffscache_writeback_cache
<hamo> bluezd: 看着都难...深入进去，就没这么复杂了...人都是逼出来的
<bluezd> hamo: 对，太对了
<hamo> bluezd: 你是不是同时坏笑了一下？
<bluezd> hamo: 没啊～
<adam8157>  /kick hamo
<hamo> adam8157 嚓...
<zhangning> 请问，怎么使用Marlin替换Nautilus做默认的文件管理器啊
<zhangning> Ubuntu 11.10   Gnome-shell桌面
 * moska chrome开了12个窗口
<hamo> adam8157 你干嘛扒了away的帽子？
<adam8157> bluezd: 启动起来了 等panic
<bluezd> adam8157: 祈祷吧，但愿能 panic
<adam8157> hamo: 有op 摘下戴上玩儿
<hamo> adam8157 你还在整一个星期前的那个问题？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥一星期前...
<hamo> adam8157 就那个溢出的那个
<adam8157> hamo: 几天前... 我把&写成&&了 今天才发现
<hamo> adam8157 额...
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 chrome開了 32個窗口
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个破 brew 实在是让人接受不了
<hamo> bluezd: 为啥？挺好的啊
<bluezd> hamo: 好是好，就是太慢
<hamo> bluezd: 你得这么想，要是你自己来，更慢..
 * CyrusYzGTt 靠，， 開了這麼多，負載均衡 3.2 ... 內存用了 4G..
<adam8157> bluezd: 外行人不懂brew
<bluezd> 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> 每個窗口開一個 webgl網頁。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又搞了cherry
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 键盘
<bluezd> hamo: 听说今天是百度开发者大会
<alvin_rxg> 開發什麼？
<jamesdjf> 好吧，我也听说了，嗯，就刚才。
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo bluezd http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5d38a615jw1dr9ozy0ujyj.jpg
<hamo> bluezd: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 活血疗伤药- 自然铜...吃金屬？？
<bot_hamo>  hi! kornbluth.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<hamo> bluezd: 有个十三岁的小孩子
<roylez_> adam8157: 你妹
<adam8157> roylez_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/795b0d68jw1dr8cossgv7j.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: out
<hamo> bot_hamo: 践踏 : adam8157
<bot_hamo>   adam8157 : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> hamo: 那个小孩据说被揭穿了 cc bluezd
<hamo> 践踏 : adam8157
<hamo> adam8157 你真没意思...
<hamo> adam8157 啥揭穿了？
<adam8157> hamo: k3那个作者说自己20多岁
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你說 小銳銳麼？？
<adam8157> hamo: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn059/20120318/1645/original_LTCI_335f0000f1b0125e.jpg
<bluezd> hamo: 怎么没看到你啊
<adam8157> roylez_: bluezd hamo http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1dr9hk2qvjzj.jpg
<hamo> bluezd: 你去了/
<cfy> ff`: http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick
<bot_hamo>  hi! hubbard.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6841ec71gw1dqbgyiuft2g.gif
<alvin_rxg> u will be kickban
<adam8157> hamo: 这张你一定要看
<hamo> bot_hamo: 践踏 : adam8157
<bot_hamo>   adam8157 : 代表主人践踏你！
<adam8157> 可不是我踢的
<hamo> adam8157 自己关了..
 * hamo 打扰大家不好...
<moska> .
<hamo> quit
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mugebjgd: xterm is much more better on the eeepc...
<mosesofmason> kk?
<moska> alvin_rxg: 你能帮我个忙吗？
<alvin_rxg> yes?
<alvin_rxg> 你是女人嗎？
<moska> alvin_rxg: 把我找下mailx程序默认的邮件目录在哪
<alvin_rxg> moska: mailx
<moska> alvin_rxg: 我找了两天也不知道它的默认目录在哪
<moska> alvin_rxg: heirloom-mailx  or mail or nail
<moska> alvin_rxg: plz
<alvin_rxg> 我不知道。我又不用那些東西
<moska> alvin_rxg: 我英语不是很好，你能帮我上专业的频道里问下吗？谢谢
<alvin_rxg> 自己學英語去
<moska> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> xterm + irssi 刷新就慢了，為啥？
<knownbad> ?
<moska> knownbad: 帮我找下mailx的默认目录
<knownbad> 为啥？
<knownbad> 不是 ~/mabox 吗？
<knownbad> 如果不是看下 ~/.mailrc 或是 /etc/mail.rc
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 凑合阿 我这里用lxtermnial
<mugebjgd> minal
<knownbad> 我也是
<knownbad> moska: 再不行桶 alvin_rxg 屁眼
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 我以为你会用urxvt呢。
<moska> knownbad: .mailrc是我建的，不是它自己建的，/etc/mail.rc貌似不存在，
<moska> mugebjgd: 帮我找下mailx默认目录
<knownbad> man mailx里面有set folder=设定。
<knownbad> 目录是什么？  英文怎么说？
<moska> knownbad: 我在.mailrc里set folder=/home/usera 貌似不行， directory
<knownbad> 你怎么会设在user root?
<knownbad> /home/usera/mbox比较合适吧？
<moska> knownbad: mbox是我的mbox文件还是个目录？
<knownbad> 我还不知道目录是啥？
<knownbad> 问个中文比我好的。
<moska> knownbad: folder
<moska> knownbad: folder 文件夹
<moska> knownbad: 目录 directory
<knownbad> folder和directory对我都是同一个。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你太out了
<roylez_> adam8157: 尽发些看剩下的
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道終於傷心了，， 人道已失
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/37efff91543a46a8e9a4/460
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<moska> roylez: 终于搞定getmail和mailx了。。。
<moska> roylez: 真不容易
<roylez_> moska: .
<moska> roylez: type=Mboxrd在getmail里下载mbox文件，mailx的目录为/var/mail/username，username是一个mbox文件而不是文件夹
<moska> roylez: 看来我真的有理解障碍，就是很难理解别人的想法。。。
<roylez_> moska: 时间砸得不够，慢慢来
<moska> roylez: 都纠结两天了，砸得时间还不够？。。。不过今天晚上收获比昨天加今天白天都多，明白了mbox和maildir，还有怎么在getmail里设mbox,还有mailx的目录。
<roylez_> moska: 才两天，怎么够，呵呵
<moska> roylez_: 那你给我指个方向，让我继续纠结，话说貌似mailx的MIME估计又够我纠结几天了，尤其是没有介绍mailx的中文教程下，只能硬着头皮去啃英文网站和man。。。
<roylez_> moska: mailx中文能看？
<moska> roylez_: 貌似不能，我还没测试，但里面一定能设置utf-8,
<roylez_> moska: 折腾去吧，中文，附件，html
<moska> roylez_: 上午man mail时，发现貌似现在有的功能它都支持，包括ssl imap utf-8 html 附件等等，不过就是需要自己去折腾，1300多行的man呀。。。
<roylez_> moska: 才1300行，好短
<roylez_> moska: 我翻的zsh的man，17600行
<moska> roylez_: ...
<moska> roylez_: 有才
<moska> roylez_: 那你读了多少行关于kernel
<roylez_> moska: 一行没读。我不关心内核
<moska> roylez_: ...
<moska> roylez_: 好吧，要去睡了，晚安
<roylez_> moska: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9c310b1ajw1dr9ceurv6sj.jpg
<moska> roylez_: 巨型老鼠？
<roylez_> moska: 。。。
<roylez_> moska: 看点是油漆还刷在死老鼠身上了
<moska> roylez_: 老鼠太大了吧
<roylez_> moska: 不奇怪
<moska> roylez_: 哦，bye
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> thunderbird完事
<haoshanhaoshui> 请教个问题，用户属于哪个组时，才能运行smplayer2
<haoshanhaoshui> 我运行smplayer2，显示Segmentation fault，
<alvin_rxg> 這個和 group 沒關係
<haoshanhaoshui> 但是使用sudo smplayer2, 则成功
<alvin_rxg> haoshanhaoshui: 請清理 smplayer 的相關配置
<haoshanhaoshui> 我试试
<haoshanhaoshui> 我这似乎基于qt4的程序都发生这样的错
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 那是qt的问题
<haoshanhaoshui> 也许是这样，我再试试，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> gtkqq 裝了就刪。煩躁
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为毛?
<alvin_rxg> 我恨尖銳的聲音
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我都不开声音 沒声
<alvin_rxg> 作者應該沒有足夠的 gui 經驗。沒考慮到各種窗口 maximum 的情況。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 只能说gtk太差
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不如fox 自动布局
<alvin_rxg> 和 gtk 沒關係
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有viewdesign
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 关系大了 gui库自动解决
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 程序员无需考虑这些问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 看pro7了么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我差点尿了
<alvin_rxg> 尿失禁？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你沒看?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 警察怀疑你贩毒 把你抓了 关一个月
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你的车卖了 房子被清空了 工作沒了 之后发现你是无辜的 放你出来了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我差点尿了
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 應該有說補償問題吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是他妈的德国
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 还没说
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我真的尿了
<alvin_rxg> 應該會補償的，否則真鬧翻了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续关注中
<alvin_rxg> shit, 內核更新後得重啟啊，不然電視卡沒法用啊……1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人的生活太他妈的郁闷了 我受不了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人的生活太他妈的郁闷了 我受不了
<alvin_rxg> 跟你老婆玩視頻
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不光那方面
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一个人太郁闷恶
<alvin_rxg> 造個機器人玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等你有了女友你就知道了
<mayli> ㎬
<mayli> ㎰
<mayli> ㍚
<mayli> ㋂㏷㍚
<mayli> B̲̅
<mayli> ℍ
<mayli> ɐ	q	ɔ	p	ǝ	ɟ	ƃ	ɥ	ı	ɾ	ʞ	l	ɯ	u	o	d	b	ɹ	s	ʇ
<mayli> n	ʌ	ʍ	x	ʎ	z	:	؛	‘	˙	¡	¿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道晚上干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 日的
<haoshanhaoshui> 解决了，
<haoshanhaoshui> 把make.conf中的USE中-qt4删除，重新安装smplayer2就行了。以前没想用qt所以把qt的USE都禁掉了
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 蛋疼的gentoo用户啊
<haoshanhaoshui> 呵呵，用久了，还是不错的系统
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 用久了 机器多绝对arch
<haoshanhaoshui> 我现在用其他系统，感觉不习惯了
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 不爱编译系
<haoshanhaoshui> gentoo的包管理还是不错，就是emerge个不停
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 费电费时间
<haoshanhaoshui> 不环保，
<james_tung2010> 请问chrome浏览器怎样使用其他的下载管理器，不使用内建下载管理器？
<haoshanhaoshui> 还是ubuntu好，用户群人多，在那些gentoo里，连个鸟都碰不到。
<james_tung2010> ，，
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: ubuntu不行 用久了烦人
<james_tung2010> 呵呵，那就双系统呗。
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 不便于管理和维护
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 为什么双系统?
<james_tung2010> 呵呵，我新手当然只能双系统了。
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 你总有变成老鸟的一天
<haoshanhaoshui> linux就是电源管理是个头疼的事情。其他都好
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 怎么头疼了?
<haoshanhaoshui> 跟windows比起来，是头疼的很，笔记本的电池使用时间少
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 没觉得
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 比win安静 时间长多了
<knownbad> 但得调。
<james_tung2010> 笔记本的电池使用时间少  ？  你的意思是 ubuntu比Windows还 耗电？
<haoshanhaoshui> 而且我还没弄好设置充电的阀值，windows下都设置个80%以下再充电，这个linux我还没搞定
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 笔记本多 你根本不需要考虑这个问题
<james_tung2010> 我也认为没必要考虑这个问题吧
<james_tung2010> 影响不大吧？
<haoshanhaoshui> 还有就是双显卡，也还没弄好，虽然内核已经支持了。nvidia的驱动我还没弄好
<james_tung2010> 双显卡.........
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 我不爱n卡 全是intel和 ati
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 双显卡有解决方案了
<james_tung2010> 呵呵，以前用N卡，现在爱A卡
<haoshanhaoshui> 没办法，我这电脑就是集成intel和N卡
<haoshanhaoshui> 根据网上资料，看到的是intel和A卡的能弄，N卡试验了下，不行啊
<haoshanhaoshui> 以前在windows下的习惯，来到linux下也还没完全根除
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 什么习惯?
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 所以我不买带n卡的机器
<haoshanhaoshui> 比如刚才对电源管理设置阀值这点
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 在win下就沒设置过
<haoshanhaoshui> 其实仔细想想确实没什么的
<haoshanhaoshui> 反正也不大型游戏，有intel的集成显卡，其实也很满足了
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 大型游戏有台式机
<haoshanhaoshui> 我只有这本
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 可怜的娃
<haoshanhaoshui> 到处跑来跑去，没办法，现在都还不在家
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 那不如用上网本
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 小巧轻便
<haoshanhaoshui> 那不能写东西，也不能调试，还是算了
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 怎么不能写
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 怎么不能调试?
<haoshanhaoshui> 屏幕那么小，键盘那么点大，小孩子玩意
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 我正在用上网和你聊天
<gebjgd> 上网本
<haoshanhaoshui> 不错啊，小伙子
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 你比我小?
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 还是你比我大?
<haoshanhaoshui> 我是70后
<alvin_rxg> 我00後
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 80后路过
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 70后还天天出差?
<haoshanhaoshui> 00后人才辈出啊，我们70后老了
<alvin_rxg> 我 0_o 後
<haoshanhaoshui> 你这80后也快了
<james_tung2010> .................
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 他是80后
<james_tung2010>  87算什么
<haoshanhaoshui> 正青春
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 80后
<haoshanhaoshui> 快了，再过一阵，找个地方安顿下来
<james_tung2010> 呵呵，为什么一群男人对年龄这么敏感呢？
<ofan> 大叔
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 你做什么的?
<haoshanhaoshui> IT啊
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 年轻就是资本啊
<alvin_rxg> 叔，求領養
<james_tung2010> OMG，大叔，受打击了。
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 具体什么方向 知道你it
<haoshanhaoshui> 莫钱领养
<haoshanhaoshui> 电信行业的
<james_tung2010> 去找60后 领养吧
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 哦 肥差事啊
<haoshanhaoshui> 60后有几个会IRC
<ofan> 能给我家开100m么
<james_tung2010> 电信？还是通信哦？ 华为？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 來我這邊，我幫你半
<haoshanhaoshui> 小公司，莫名气
<alvin_rxg> *辦
<knownbad> 我是60后。
<gebjgd> haoshanhaoshui: 莫非你还没结婚?
<james_tung2010> 不信
<haoshanhaoshui> 先睡了，年轻人们，好梦。早婚了
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 这里老人多了
<haoshanhaoshui> 88
<james_tung2010> 88
<ofan> 60后该叫嘛？ 大爷？
<knownbad> 帅哥
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我快受不了了
<ofan> 谁叫我
<gebjgd> knownbad: 没老婆的日子太傻比了
<knownbad> 手淫吧。
<alvin_rxg> 不是我
<knownbad> 找松鼠出去嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不光那方面 话说你这几年怎么过的?
<knownbad> 你们住的这么远？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你没精神崩溃?
<knownbad> 嗯，就搓到破皮。
<gebjgd> knownbad: .......
<gebjgd> knownbad: 膜拜
<james_tung2010> 你们太YD了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 她回国1个多月我就不行了
<james_tung2010> 还好这没女人哦
<knownbad> 现在有老婆了还是来的一样快。。。奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 日子没法过了
<knownbad> 嗯，可以了解。
<knownbad> 但我觉得好似老婆比较粘我。
<ofan> 出去找女人
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 1分鐘？
<knownbad> 我是单身惯了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你果然老了
<james_tung2010> 秒了
<knownbad> 5-10分钟。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 带10个套套???
<alvin_rxg> 有8分鐘就行。忘了哪裡看的，女人平均需求是7、8分鐘
<knownbad> 有次好久没做了只花了3分钟。
<ofan> 女人30分钟
<alvin_rxg> 低於5分鐘就是早泄
<james_tung2010> 嗯，时间太长了，女人下面会肿，
<knownbad> gebjgd: 老婆同意，她说这样还大些。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 你们2个自己最多搓多久?
<alvin_rxg> 沒統計過
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一般多久?
<knownbad> james_tung2010: 用些润滑剂就不会了。
<ofan> gebjgd: 1小时
<alvin_rxg> 幾分鐘吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 假
<ofan> gebjgd: 真的
<knownbad> 那我早泄了。
<james_tung2010> 嗯，做了5分钟，看了55分钟A片。
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你的是精索阻塞 以后连孩子都要不了
<gebjgd> 早泄才是牛逼的
<gebjgd> 一夜10此
<gebjgd> 次
<ofan> gebjgd: 连出来的
<gebjgd> 增加产生后代的机会
<knownbad> 不年轻了。来个两次都奇迹了。
<gebjgd> ofan: 你年轻啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 不过也不如以前了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我和你一样大的时候 天天一次
<ofan> gebjgd: 你才多大
<gebjgd> ofan: 马上29
<ofan> gebjgd: 不大
<gebjgd> ofan: 你才20岁都不到
<ofan> 我室友也是29
<ofan> 老说自己老了
<ofan> gebjgd: 早过20了
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 看吧，还是早些开张，  趁年轻是多做些口碑。
<gebjgd> ofan: 20岁了才开始读本科?
<ofan> gebjgd: 19读
<alvin_rxg> 我20開始
<knownbad> 我还在准备。
<knownbad> 明天去买书包。
<ofan> knownbad: 现在带个笔记本就够了
<knownbad> 电脑？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 必须是苹果的 否则你就是另类
<knownbad> 妈的。
<ofan> 不都是苹果
<knownbad> 告它歧视。
<ofan> 比如我就喜欢橘子味的
<james_tung2010> 到市场买个苹果咬一口，然后拿胶布沾在电脑上。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用苹果的傻逼会嘲笑你不think different
<knownbad> 喜欢草莓。
<knownbad> But I thinkpad exactly different.
<alvin_rxg> 買 mac，裝 windows 95
<ofan> mac+thinkpad
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<alvin_rxg> 國內這樣的很多
<james_tung2010> 不会吧？
<ofan> 老外也装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 为什么要95?
<alvin_rxg> whatever
<james_tung2010> 谁MAC 装95？
<knownbad> 不介意用mac但不喜欢被逼。
<gebjgd> 介意用mac 丢脸
<alvin_rxg> argh，除了 firefox 和 chromium，我還是換回 debian 吧…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又怎么了?
<knownbad> debian还是旧了些。
<alvin_rxg> 太新了，老是要折騰
<ofan> 用kde吧
<knownbad> 但还是蛮好用的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 怎么折腾了?
<alvin_rxg> term 就折騰……本來用 roxterm 好好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xterm不就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 速度够快了
<alvin_rxg> 然後 kms 還不能關。關了 kms再開x 就死機了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: a卡?
<alvin_rxg> y
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 开源的?
<alvin_rxg> y
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 开源的不能关
<gebjgd> ofan: +1
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那你就只能上闭源了
<alvin_rxg> 上毛， ati 早倒閉了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我这里用的挺好
<james_tung2010> AMD 还在就行撒。
<gebjgd> 3台amd
<alvin_rxg> 明天去學校機房下載debian的8張 dvd
<alvin_rxg> amd != ati
<alvin_rxg> 09 年的時候，不帶 hd 的卡早唄放棄了
<gebjgd> 06年的机器开源没事啊. 不开kms就是了
<knownbad> linux刚出来时上ati就是死刑。
<knownbad> nvidia多好用啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 从来不爱nv
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是不喜欢
<knownbad> 你不喜欢女？
<knownbad> 难怪你要松鼠。
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 输入对方的名字 tab自动补齐
<knownbad> 跟terminal一样。
<knownbad> terminal和irc是用一个思考。
<james_tung2010> 高深，不懂
<knownbad> 在去泡个咖啡。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 公司买了新的wfm的咖啡机之后我就没用过那台老的咖啡机
<james_tung2010> gebjgd: 更喜欢茶。
<knownbad> wfm?
<james_tung2010> kennyluck: wfm?什么意思？
<knownbad> 其实各有好处，咖啡也有抗氧。
<kennyluck> worksforme?
<knownbad> Who fucked me?
<james_tung2010> knownbad:  咖啡上瘾
<knownbad> 喝decaf。
<james_tung2010> knownbad:  TAB了 没看直接发了
<knownbad> 谢 gebjgd 去。
<knownbad> 他喜欢人家舔他脚。
<gebjgd> james_tung2010: 我只有在上班的时候喝咖啡
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/CsCKB
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还说 LOL_ —— 你脸皮厚不厚。去找美女吧
<james_tung2010> knownbad:  fuck 你的人 下线了
<james_tung2010> gebjgd: 那种红色字体的对话 怎么弄出来的？
<knownbad> Adios
<james_tung2010> 睡了，88，各位。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pps上有个片子不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 强烈推荐
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 良医妙药
<alvin_rxg> 強烈懷疑我這邊直接使用 uni 源是不計流量的～
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 应该不计
<alvin_rxg> 剛是測試了個200MB再測試一下，現在下個 600MB 的東東。
<alvin_rxg> 剛是測試了個200MB的東東，沒計入流量。再測試一下，現在下個 600MB 的東東。
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 什么片子?
<ofan> a片
<Patrick_DJ> 我还以为就我一个人失眠呢，看到大伙这么多人，真是激动啊。
<Patrick_DJ> 怎么又没有人吭气了？
<alvin_rxg> Patrick_DJ: check 一下 ip 吧，然後再猜
<Patrick_DJ> alvin_rxg: 都没在国内？
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 显然没有
<knownbad> 有，之前在。
<gebjgd> 继续打游戏
<[ub]>  06:11
<Patrick_DJ> 打吧
<Patrick_DJ> 都起床啦
<Patrick_DJ> 大周末的睡什么觉啊，要睡也得到了上班的时候再睡。
<Patrick_DJ> 都起来聊天。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-24
<yall> ls
 * moska help
<hoxily> hi, moska
<moska> hoxily: /var/mail/moska是个只读文件，然后我sudo chmod 600 /var/mail/moska后，再打开那个文件它说我权限不够
<moska> hoxily: 求解
<moska> gebjgd: .
<hoxily> 大概是因为你不是moska 文件的拥有者.
<moska> hoxily: 我就是以moska登录 的并且这个文件还是我创建的，
<hoxily> 要不你试试chown, 把moska 文件转给 你当前用户 moska 试试
<hoxily> 额,那就奇怪了
<hoxily> 能列一下 ls -l /var/mail/moska 的信息吗?
<moska> hoxily: -r-------- 1 root mail 1482 2012-03-24 00:29 /var/mail/moska
<hoxily> 问题是,你不是root.也不在mail 组里面.
<moska> hoxily: 我貌似不属于任何组
<hoxily> 这么神奇?
<moska> hoxily: 嗯
<moska> hoxily: 我的帐号类型那显示的是自定义，
<hoxily> 那,试试 sudo cat /var/mail/moska 看看能不能读.
<hoxily> root肯定可以读取的吧?
<moska> hoxily: 可以读取
<hoxily> 我觉得关键就是 你没有给 moska 用户设置相应权限.
<moska> hoxily: 这个系统上只有一个用户，那就是moska,
<hoxily> 你这样修改看看:  sudo chmod 666 /var/mail/moska
<moska> hoxily: 行了，可以读了，
<caasi> 有人吗？
<hoxily> 现在的你对于这个文件而言, 是 others 类型.而你没有给 moska赋予权限.
<hoxily> moska, 你可以看看我的这篇文章: http://hi.baidu.com/hoxily/blog/item/d214f80dad6cd4f836d122ab.html
<moska> hoxily: sudo chmod 600 /var/mail/moska不就是赋予当前用户的权限吗
<moska> hoxily: 我是以moska登录的
<hoxily> 问题是 那个文件的拥有者是root, 不是 moska
<hoxily> ubuntu 默认是不启用 root用户的.
<hoxily> 而是在需要时, 用 sudo来提升到root权限.
<moska> hoxily: 哦，那我sudo chmod 006 /var/mail/moska是不是也行
<hoxily> 可以的
<moska> hoxily: 那个文件是我创建然后复制到/var/mail里的，然后它就说是只读，
<hoxily> 但是好像 sudo cat moska 就会提示没有读取权限了吧
<moska> hoxily: 怎么更改那个文件的拥有者？
<hoxily> 用 chown 命令,
<hoxily> 我试试
<moska> hoxily: 我想把那个文件的拥有者改为moska,然后chmod 600 /var/mail/moska
<hoxily> moska, 这样子,先改拥有者为 moska, 然后moska用户就对它有完全的控制权了.
<caasi> 求助. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368412&p=2690001
<hoxily> 第一步, sudo chown moska /var/mail/moska
<moska> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> 第二步, chmod 600 /var/mail/moska   (不需要sudo前缀了,因为moska对它有完全的权限)
<hoxily> 应该就是这样吧
<moska> hoxily: 嗯，我试试
<chen> 请教一个问题：有人用过ubuntu11.10 软件中心中装的那个samba那个软件没？
<moska> hoxily: 成了，现在别的程序对它有写入权限吗？
<moska> hoxily: 因为我还需要一个getmail对/var/mail/moska进行写入？但不知getmail是否有写入权限
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级12.04 遇到点困难 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368415 下面是提示： 在准备升级时发生一个无法解决的问题，软件包“unity”标记为可移除，但她已经在移除黑名单上。 这可能是以下原因造成的 升级到了预发行的UBUNTU版本 正在运行当前的预发行的版本 非官方软件包 呃，我是菜菜鸟，折腾着 …
<hoxily> moska, 那个 getmail是 moska 启动的进程吗? 如果是的话, 它就有读和写的权限的.
<moska> hoxily: 哦，thx :p
<hoxily> :-p
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 如何在虚拟机里面的ubuntu通过inode拨号上网？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368421 我的主机是win7，应该怎么让虚拟机上网？除了NAT方式。 统计信息: 发表于 由 it的爱好者 — 2012-03-24 9:58
<ofan_> RT @davyho: 发改委说：如不含税，中国油价低于美国。房企立刻表白：如不含地价，中国房价最低。纪检委说：不计贪官，中国公务员最廉洁。红十字会声明：不含挪用，中国善款管理最好。质监局强调：如没奸商，中国食品最安全。统计局说法最切实际：如不含老百姓，中国人生活最幸福。
<mayli> j
<cfy> ofan: 如不含商业软件，中国最开源
<mayli> 如不含男人，就变成女儿国了
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 。。。
<archl_dungeon> cfy: 。。。
<coneshell> 各路高手能帮忙解决下问题么，谢谢了！
<archl_dungeon> ofan 小家伙
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 袋鼠，别刷屏啊。。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: ....
<archl_dungeon> ofan别听鸭子的
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 大家伙
<cfy> archl_dungeon: @_@
<coneshell> 搭建LAMP环境，老是出错
<archl_dungeon> coneshell:  LAMP在不同发行版不同方式
<tsui> 我的arch里没有arp这个命令，在仓库里也没有找到,寻求帮助
<archl_dungeon> coneshell: 去看发行版自带文档。
<coneshell> archl_dungeon  我的是ubuntu10-10
<tsui> 或者哪里能找到source
<coneshell> archl_dungeon 网上找了些教程，但是到我这就不行了
<tsui> 自己编译也行
<coneshell> archl_dungeon 悲剧啊
<archl_dungeon> coneshell: 别看中文的会过时的，
<archl_dungeon> coneshell: 要看就看最新的，官方的
<coneshell> archl_dungeon 就是啊。。其实我想学习手工安装的。。
<archl_dungeon> coneshell: 那就用官方的，别用发行版设置
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 谁听你的了
<archl_dungeon> ofan 哈哈
<coneshell> ofan 我啊，小菜，高手莫笑
<archl_dungeon> ofan 今天我说的听不听都随意
<coneshell> archl_dungeon 能指点下手工安装与配置么，谢谢了！
<archl_dungeon> coneshell: 干过一次，忘记了
<lazybone> arp
<coneshell> archl_dungeon 碰到小问题应该还是能搞定的，我刚接触linux
<Patrick_DJ> archl_dungeon: 不放心的话，可以先用虚拟机来尝试先。
<cfy> archl_dungeon: 啊如出来
<archl_dungeon> Patrick_DJ: ...
<archl_dungeon> coneshell: 看了文档，再来
<coneshell> archl_dungeon 好吧
<archl_dungeon> ofan 搞 minetest 不
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 没空
<archl_dungeon> of
<ofan_> 申请gsoc中
<archl_dungeon> ofan  加油
<archl_dungeon> ofan 什么项目？
<ofan_> kde
<ofan_> 想搞下mutt,不过他们没参加
<archl_dungeon> ofan 我第一次知道你是KDE 用户
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 上手也就一两天，kde蛮好用
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 还漂亮，比gnome漂亮多了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么样简化 mkdir 1234 ; cd 1234 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368428 rbt 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-03-24 10:31
<yue> ofan准备做哪一块？
<archl_dungeon> ofan_ 你的审美观和我想差很多，所以说不说也罢。。。
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 你没审美
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 不说也罢
<mao> tcpdump能以指定格式输出吗
<ofan_> yue: 桌面的
<yue> plsma？
<yue> plasma
<ofan_> freebsd有几个porting的比较有兴趣，不过要求c能力很强
<ofan_> yue: kdevelop,knote,kwrite这些，做些改进吧
<yue> 加油啊～
<archl_dungeon> ofan_ 给KDE加个用户自定 DPI 的设置选项吧
<archl_dungeon> 顺便
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 已经有了
<archl_dungeon> ofan哦，是么。。。4.7加的么。。
<ofan_> 我用的4.8
<archl_dungeon> ofan 是可以输入数字？
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 对
<ofan_> force fonts DPI
<archl_dungeon> ofan 哦。好的
<archl_dungeon> ofan 改进下 krunner 吧
<ofan_> archl_dungeon: 干啥的
<archl_dungeon> ofan alt+F2 出来的程序
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 奥 要怎么改进
<archl_dungeon> ofan我觉得不是很好用。。。
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 我觉得还行
<ofan> 就是不能直接运行shell
<archl_dungeon> ofan 所以当时我在kde下用gnome do 后来用其他的
<ofan> no gnome, no gtk
<archl_dungeon> ofan 所以去改进它
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 没法改进了，不报希望
<archl_dungeon> 。。
<archl_dungeon> ofan 你要申请什么项目搞kde？
<ofan> archl_dungeon: 好几个
<Aoy_c> ?
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 【错误报告】由于已经达到 MaxReports 限制，没有写入 apport 报告。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368429 由于已经达到 MaxReports 限制，没有写入 apport 报告。 在处理时有错误发生： yozo-office-zh-cn E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 统计信息: 发表于 由 oliveryty — 2012-03-24 10:45
<coneshell> archl_dungeon httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/install.html 要求项里面的APR APR-Util不明白啊，帮忙解释下吧
<caasi> qing wen ibus zenme jiaru zhongwen shurufa
<caasi> pinyin
<caasi> limian meiyou
<kowalski> hiall
 * mayli 饭后做点啥呢
<FIREFOX> 睡觉
<FIREFOX> 最好的做法
<[ub]> 新 其它类软件 • ibus 输入法shift切换到英语时输入的是一个个字母 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368435 ibus 输入法shift切换到英语时输入的是一个个字母，谷歌了很久都不知是什么问题。a.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 sualwu — 2012-03-24 12:06
<ofan_> mayli: 吹水
<coneshell> 哪位高手能帮忙解决下问题，手工搭建LAMP环境，谢谢！
<ofan_> coneshell: 用nginx
<ofan_> coneshell: 只配过nginx
<ofan_> apache装个mod_fscgi
<ofan_> 其他应该没什么区别
<coneshell>  ofan ubuntu，用网上的教程到我这就行不通了，想手工搭建
<coneshell> ofan_  httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/install.html 当中的要求选项apr不懂，能解释下么？
<ofan> coneshell: 完整地址
<coneshell> ofan http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/install.html
<[ub]> coneshell,啥网址y Compiling and Installing - Apache HTTP Server
<ofan> coneshell: 从源里装apache
<coneshell> ofan 当中要求那一栏有些不懂的，谢谢了
<ofan> coneshell: 别编译安装
<coneshell> [ub] 我想手工搭建LAMP环境
<[ub]> coneshell, 我要成为比人类更聪明。  ㍤ 
<ofan> coneshell: 编译告不定依赖
<hoxily> ‏abcdefg
<ofan> 尤其这种依赖一堆的
<coneshell> ofan 但是我想用网上的apt-get 那方法也已经过时了，到我这就不管用了，悲剧。。
<ofan> coneshell: 什么过时了
<ofan> coneshell: 肯定有新的
<coneshell> ofan google一些网上的方法，但是到我这老是出现错误
<ofan> coneshell: 继续找
<coneshell> ofan 我刚接触linux，搭建环境只是本地测试用
<ofan> coneshell: 没什么区别
<hoxily> test
<[ub]> hoxily, .. ..  ㍤ 
<coneshell> ofan 手工搭建是不是学得更多一点
<ofan> coneshell: 是说不要自己编译安装，从源里装，配置还是手动的好
<ofan_>                                                                                   
<ofan_> [ofan_(Zi)]
<ofan_> - -
<coneshell> ofan 很郁闷啊，现在急需一个php环境
<ofan> coneshell: 装nginx+php+mysql
<ofan> 速度快
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 在？
<coneshell> ofan 能帮忙讲解一下呢？
<ofan> coneshell: apt-get安装nginx,php5,mysql5先
<coneshell> ofan  我apt-get install nginx 又提示出现错误了
<ofan> coneshell: 啥
<coneshell> ofan 稍等，我把错误说明下
<coneshell> ofan /etc/environment 行2 ：寻找匹配的`" '是遇到了未预期的文件结束符
<ofan> coneshell: 你改过/etc/environment?
<coneshell> ofan dpkg ：处理install-info（--configure)时出错
<coneshell> ofan 没有啊，我小白一个，都没有改过啊
<ofan> coneshell: 换个源装
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天升级后出问题了，大家暂缓升级。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368438 今天升级了xorg等东西，unity和gnome-shell都不正常了，unity鼠标移动的时候画面图标晃动，gnome则多了很浅的透明框，应该是3D驱动出了问题。现在只能暂时用unity2D了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 e21 — 2012-03-24 12:32
<coneshell> ofan environment应该是怎样的呢？
<ofan> coneshell: 看系统，我这是空的
<coneshell> ofan 想起来了，好像再解决终端乱码时改过
<ofan> coneshell: 去修复
<coneshell> ofan 我现在再去试一下吧
<coneshell> ofan 已经装好了，非常感谢！
<coneshell> ofan 想刚才有关/etc/environment的更改，是怎样造成apt-get 安装出现问题的呢？
<NoIE> 请问，论坛管理员在吗？
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求助，怎么删去数据中只包括'0'的行（急） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368441 求助，怎么删去数据中只包括'0'的行（急） 最近要处理几千行的数据，要删除里面含有一些只有字符0的行，例如下面数据。 0.7192 0.7104 0 0.7123 0.7024 0.6999 0 0.6984 0.7223 0.7129 0.6721 但是其它行的数据也包含字符'0'。该怎么操作才 …
<hata> vimexplorer 能指定打开方式不
<[ub]> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 打算业余时间学perl，大家推荐本书 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368444 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu606 — 2012-03-24 13:32
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pyvideo.org/video/648/static-analysis-of-python-extension-modules-using
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/2012-03-06-02-21-28/2326-20120305.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【从“低功耗”到“无功耗”】（1）运用环境发电实现从“低功耗”到“无功耗”_日经能源环境网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/cattechnicalsj/2461-20120322.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 梦幻般的人工光合作用——利用阳光合成化学原料_日经能源环境网
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/cattechnicalsj/2466-20120322.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 太平洋预制混凝土工业开发出可有效降低逆反射以减少建筑物升温的铺路砖_日经能源环境网
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: A
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/Health_Encyclopedia/article.asp?x_no=0000023134
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【新玩意】連睡覺也要Facebook一下！？★哈斯比辛新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 吃屍體的。。啥事？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/Health_Encyclopedia/article.asp?x_no=0000023116
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【瘋科技】計算機沒電了！趕快裝水充電～★哈斯比辛新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> http://pyvideo.org/video/648/static-analysis-of-python-extension-modules-using
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.24drs.com/Health_Encyclopedia/article.asp?x_no=0000023136
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: -ChanServ- [#chromium-support] Welcome to #chromium-support. Please specify operating system and, if using Linux, distribution. Arch is not supported.
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【新玩意】Apple跨足衛浴產業？蘋果馬桶！★哈斯比辛新聞 - 國際厚生健康園區 - 24Drs.com
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..??
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: Arch不被支持是为啥
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不知道，，我現在都被迫用 chrome了。。
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 入手mips架构的7寸平板电脑一只，准备上debian http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368446 艾诺的novo7骑士，cpu为北京君正的xburst 1.0GHz（mips架构），原生系统为安卓4.0.1，有牛人已经制作了debian/xfce刷机包： http://tabletrepublic.com/forum/novo-7- ... -1359.html 等有空就准备试试。 众所周知龙芯也是mips架构，以 …
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.csdn.net/gao8658/article/details/7386655
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 很全的国外技术网站 - - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
 * yall Use-Firefox
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech.xinmin.cn/2012/03/23/14143790.html
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 模拟发现太空岩石不可能向地球传播生命(图)_科技_新民网
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 兔嫂，我也用firefox,,而且是主要的。 chrome次之。 opera再次之
 * CyrusYzGTt 對這 ghosTM55 唾口水
<ofan_> 用chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sec.chinabyte.com/329/12297329.shtml
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 研究人员发现新型“无文件”恶意软件_安全_比特网
<moska> .
<yall> .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://csona.com/archives/25984
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 调查称广东大学生每日人均用水188升 | 華人報社
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: , 188升 太夸张了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 明顯是有人要引起地域衝突
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 地域冲突？ 没那么严重吧。
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt:  广州和哪冲突？ 香港？
<ofan> 敲了一个list命令，刷屏中
<jamestung> ofan: 那恭喜你中彩了。慢慢等吧
<ofan> 刷完了
<ofan> 不用等，weechat速度很快
<caasi> 有人在吗？
<caasi> 问一下， arch怎么把窗口的最小/最大化按钮显示出来
<gebjgd> caasi: 你猜
<caasi> 貌似默认的只有关闭按钮
<caasi> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> caasi: arch是发行版 默认没有de wm 谁知道你用的什么
<caasi> gebjgd: sorry...
<caasi> gebjgd: gnome
<caasi> gebjgd: gnome 3.2
<gebjgd> caasi: gnome3.2默认就那样
<caasi> gebjgd: 然后怎么把他们放到左边而？
<ofan> KDE撸过
<caasi> gebjgd: 不习惯，想改以下
<gebjgd> caasi: 不用gnome
<caasi> gebjgd: 好吧
<gebjgd> caasi: gnome-tweak-tools?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zhuanti.21cbh.com/2012_jiachaosuyuan/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y ATM假钞溯源_21世纪网-21cbh.com
<caasi> gebjgd: 那mp3/mp4的的解码器是啥
<gebjgd> caasi: pacman搜
<caasi> gebjgd: 我搜呢
<gebjgd> caasi: 看wiki 上面写的很清楚
<caasi> gebjgd: 问题比较多。呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ mpg321
<CyrusYzGTt> caasi§ mpg123
<caasi> gebjgd: 手忙脚乱
<caasi> gebjgd: http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=711
<gebjgd> caasi: 从来不看中文的
<caasi> gebjgd: 有没有可以帮我解决的
<gebjgd> caasi: 解决什么?
<gebjgd> caasi: 都告诉你了 看wiki
<caasi> gebjgd: 看下帖子，有十个问题
<gebjgd> caasi: arch 用户不看wiki 那你不如用ubuntu
<caasi> gebjgd: 看过了
<caasi> gebjgd: 看全了
<caasi> gebjgd: 上面写得比较粗
<gebjgd> caasi: 英文的?
<caasi> gebjgd: en
<gebjgd> caasi: 什么问题写的比较粗?
<wolftankk> 用arch 就是要习惯折腾...
<gebjgd> caasi: 你的问题大多数是gnome的使用问题 自己去查gnome的文档
<caasi> wolftankk: 恩，不过我觉得细节问题如果能够很快得到解答的化就不需要在浪费额时间了
<gebjgd> caasi: dropbox上yaourt
<gebjgd> caasi: 从来不用empathy
<caasi> gebjgd: 嗯，这个我知道了
<gebjgd> caasi: 直接pidgin
<caasi> wolftankk: 比如说gnome下面打开终端的快捷方式
<caasi> wolftankk: 快捷方式》快捷键
<wolftankk> @caasi arch上没用过gnome 只用过awesome 可以自定义所有的快捷键
<caasi> gebjgd: pidgin到也行
<gebjgd> caasi: 触摸板问题 上 community/gsynaptics
<caasi> gebjgd: 不过之前一直用的empathy
<gebjgd> caasi: 从来不用你垃圾
<gebjgd> caasi: 从来不用那垃圾
<gebjgd> caasi: 无法隐身
<gebjgd> caasi: ati不需要电源管理 上个gnome的或者xfce的电源管理够了
<caasi> gebjgd: 不过貌似资源占用要比pidgin少
<caasi> pigdin有点臃肿的感觉
<gebjgd> caasi: 没觉得
<caasi> gebjgd: 好吧
<gebjgd> caasi: jdk rvm? 上yaourt 搜
<caasi> gebjgd: 嗯。
<caasi> gebjgd: 谢谢
<caasi> gebjgd: 手忙搅乱ing
<mayli> 如不含男人，就变成女儿国了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 显卡驱动，n卡，装不起 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368454 使用大大的教程手动安装驱动提示fail stopping automatic crash report generation ---- fail. 自动安装驱动也是这个问题，虽然这个问题能够解决使用vesa驱动能进入x-window，不过驱动还是装不上，下面是xorg.conf 小白虽然能读懂大概配置的意思，但是自己不 …
<linsux> window上用什么编辑器写程序？
<ofan> linsux: vim
<ofan> mayli: 说啥呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 这叫癔症
<jamestung> ofan:  Windows 虽然有vim 但是用的人不用多吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥
<ofan> jamestung: 也不少了
<gebjgd> ofan: 夜里3点了 还不睡觉?
<ofan> jamestung: 很多都是先从win上接触的
<gebjgd> ofan: 牛逼
<ofan> gebjgd: 不睡
<ofan> gebjgd: 你记我这时间倒是记得很清楚
<jamestung> 夜里三点？ 那个时区啊？
<gebjgd> ofan: 东部时间 有什么记不清的
<jamestung> 直接说地点算里
<ofan> gebjgd: 监视我
<jamestung> 了
<jamestung> ofan:  他看上你了，呵呵
<gebjgd> ofan: 对 我想搞你
<jamestung> 。。。
<gebjgd> jamestung: +1
<wolftankk> +1
<jamestung> 重口味啊
<gebjgd> wolftankk: 我先 你后
<ofan> gebjgd: 你老婆不在，就饥渴成这样
<wolftankk> 贵圈真乱
<gebjgd> wolftankk: 还行吧
<jamestung> 卧槽 受不了你们
<ofan> jamestung: 是 gebjgd ，跟我没关系，我很正直
<ofan> 测试
<[ub]> ofan, .. ..  ㍧ 
<ofan> jamestung: 喔槽 你发的全局消息
<jamestung> ofan:  不熟悉irc，见谅。
<ofan> 全局notice
<gebjgd> jamestung: 继续发
<moska> .
<jamestung> gebjgd:  发什么？重口味的吗？
<jamestung> ofan:  发的全局消息 为什么我另外一个号没收到消息呢？
<ofan> jamestung: 我发了一个
<jamesdjf> 这个号 没收到。
<jamestung> ofan:  这个收好了
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 解决Ubuntu下Gedit中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368456 原因：gedit 使用编码匹配列表进行编码匹配，不在这个列表中的编码将显示为乱码。所以我们要做的就是将乱码文件的编码加入到这个匹配列表。 ( Note：因为不同文件所采用的主流编码不同，所以在以后使用过程中，将对应编码加入 …
<ofan> jamesdjf: 收到没
<jamesdjf> ofan:  收到了
<moska> ofan: 在shell下双引号和单引号有区别吗？比如echo 'hi'  echo "hi" or echo hi
<ofan> moska: 单引号不展开变量  echo "$SHELL" ; echo '$SHELL'
<moska> ofan: 如果不是变量而是常量呢？不带引号貌似也行吧
<ofan> moska: 哪有常量
<moska> ofan: 比如echo hi不也能输出hi吗？还有配置文件里set folder=/home/xxx和set folder="/home/xxx"不都一样吗
<ofan> moska: 带引号能包含特殊字符，比如空格
<moska> ofan: 哦，那还有其它的区别吗
<ofan> echo 'a b c'; 只有一个参数， echo a b c;是三个参数
<jamestung> 这个问题，以前在大学老师讲过，呵呵，当时也就一听，现在才明白到底是怎么回事。哎，读书的时候，什么都是学到一点皮毛而已。
<moska> ofan: 哦
<ofan> jamestung: 都是混饭吃的
<jamestung> ofan:  ......你不是才大一吗？，混饭吃？ 难道你还在打工吗？
<ofan> jamestung: 谁说我大一的
<moska> ofan: firefox打开链接时总是用当前页面代替，怎么解决
<gebjgd> jamestung: 他都22了 还大一
<gebjgd> jamestung: 丢不丢人啊
<ofan> gebjgd: jamestung 我高一
<jamestung> gebjgd:  22的读大一 也是有的。呵呵
<jamestung> ofan:  嗯，我信
<gebjgd> jamestung: 正好让你碰到了
<jamestung> 可能昨晚看错了吧
<gebjgd> jamestung: 好天真朴实的孩子
<jamestung> gebjgd: 70岁都可以读大学，22读大一没什么奇怪的了
<jamestung> gebjgd:  你发消息，我看是红色的，其他人看是正常黑色的，用的是什么命令？
<moska> jamestung: ...
<gebjgd> jamestung: 因为我发消息的对像是你
<gebjgd> jamestung: 自动高亮
<gebjgd> jamestung: 让你知道这消息是针对你的
<gebjgd> jamestung: 好可爱的孩子
<jamestung> jamesdjf: 。。。
<jamestung> 我晕啊..............
<moska> gebjgd: firefox打开链接时总是用当前页面代替，怎么解决
<ofan> moska: 那是网站的问题
<gebjgd> moska: 给firefox客服打电话
<ofan> moska: 按着control打开
<jamestung> gebjgd:  这个主意不错
<ofan> firefox有毛客服
<jamestung> ofan: 那就打给你吧
<moska> ofan: gebjgd 用的是google。。。
<ofan> urxvt好慢
<jamestung> gebjgd:  你用的chrome ？
<gebjgd> jamestung: firefox
<jamestung> 就没人用chrome吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 我受不了了
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • 如何使用第三方库？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368458 一直为ubuntu下的第三方库的使用头痛。 如果，写一个自己的库的话，需要作一些说什么工作？指bin、lib、include等文件夹，信息，如何提供给系统知道？ 需要自己写一个，xxx-config工具，放在/usr/bin下面吗？ 还是将export LD_FLAGS=$xxxx;$LDFLAGS这样的语句放 …
<gebjgd> ofan: 我想买console
<ofan> gebjgd: 买呗
<gebjgd> ofan: 太鸡巴无聊了
<gebjgd> ofan: 买了也就玩这2周
<ofan> gebjgd: 两周后送给我
<gebjgd> ofan: 想的美 ps vita 300欧呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 那还叫console
<ofan> gebjgd: 买个xbox
<gebjgd> ofan: 不叫么?
<gebjgd> ofan: xbox上有啥好游戏?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我顶多也就是玩玩战神
<ofan> gebjgd: 战神ps独占的
<ofan> ps3
<gebjgd> ofan: psp应该有吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 除了知道个gta,其他没感觉有很好玩的
<ofan> gebjgd: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 赛车游戏极品我觉得挺好啊 不过没有新意了
<gebjgd> ofan: 没感觉极品13比极品3好出多少
<ofan> gebjgd: 你管理蓝牙用什么
<moska> ofan: 从终端进入telnet pop.xxx 后，retr n怎么全是乱码，怎么解决
<gebjgd> ofan: bluetooth man?
<ofan> gebjgd: 玩尘埃3
<gebjgd> ofan: 我这里没蓝牙啊 老婆的本子上有
<ofan> gebjgd: 极品不行
<ofan> gebjgd: 奥
<gebjgd> ofan: 尘埃 啥类型的?
<ofan> gebjgd: 赛车，真实，难度比极品大
<gebjgd> ofan: 现在觉得游戏都没意思了 邪门了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我去看看
<ofan> 早觉得没意思了
<gebjgd> ofan: 估计是老了
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在都玩独立游戏
<ofan> gebjgd: 是游戏没创意了
<gebjgd> ofan: 对
<ofan> 赶不上90年代
<ofan> moska: 用luit转码
<moska> ofan: 突然发现mailx竟然默认utf-8,用mailx看Gmail的邮件竟然不乱码，还是中文，哈哈，mutt可以撤了，
<ofan> moska: mutt支持utf-8
<moska> ofan: 哦
<gebjgd> ofan: 游戏界就没啥创新 都是老套路
<moska> ofan: 你mbox还是maildir
<ofan> moska: imap
 * gebjgd 出门开车
<moska> ofan: 这是一种新的邮件存贮格式？
<ofan> moska: 不储存邮件，在线看
<ofan> gebjgd: 炫富
<moska> ofan: 哦
<ofan> moska: imap是另一个协议
<hoxily> test
<[ub]> hoxily, .. ..  ㍨ 
<moska> ofan: imap4-idle ?
<ofan> moska: 啥
<moska> ofan: 。。。
<moska> ofan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAP_IDLE
<ofan> moska: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAP
<moska> ofan: bot罢工了？
<[ub]> 新 因特网相关软件 • transmission 打不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368461 突然transmission 打不开了 reinstall也不行。然后试着把~/.config/resume删掉，可以启动软件。但是再关掉就也又不行了。 有人碰到过这个问题么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-03-24 16:07
<ofan> moska: 估计是
<moska> ofan: Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
<ofan> moska: 啥
<moska> ofan: 这句话的意思是传输方式是8bit而不是7bit吗
<ofan> moska: 传输用的编码
<moska> ofan: 记得好像看到过说英文用的是7bit，而汉字需要8bit
<ofan> moska: 是
<moska> ofan: 好像跟最高位有关
<moska> ofan: 那这个Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit
<moska> 的意思就是传输8bit,它可以传输汉字？
<ofan> moska: 可显示的ascii字符都在0-127之内
<moska> ofan: 哦，
<ofan> 重启
<mayli> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~hhhhhhhhhh
<hoxily> mayli, ?
<chen> 图形samba启动不了，有人遇到过这个问题没？ 点了图标完全没反应啊！！！
<[ub]> 新 Wine及其分支 • 到底要用什么？玩windows 的3D游戏。 需要配合浩方或者VS平台玩魔兽争霸3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368463 求解。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。如题 Cedega WINE 这个大家都有在用可是VS怎么办 浩方能运行吗？ 虚拟机 这个我试过了可以玩但是3D模建有问题，人物一下黑一下红， 树的倒影也是 …
<ofan> mayli: 什么h
<jiero> 在给硬盘检查坏道，顺遍重写。
<caleb-> google chrome 32bit 终于有 libpepflashplayer.so 了
<caleb-> 然后 lib"gc"flashplayer.so 和 plugin.vch 不见了
<jiero> 准备卖掉，单独一个 IDE 250GB 硬盘能卖 大约 $20 ，然后单独卖 AGP 显卡 $10，再卖主机 $30，恩，购买成本就回来了——更换到一个新4年的机器
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<jiero> caleb-: 还用 chrome呢。
<jiero> caleb-: 今天我又一次怒删chrome
<jiero> roylez_ 主席好
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 维护 debian 么？
<jiero> caleb-:  哦。你是debian打包人员？
<roylez_> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez_ 看到有很好的 N9 deal，想要入手，就卖光了
<roylez_> jiero: 渣
<roylez_> jiero: 多少？
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<jiero> roy
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 没啊，抓给 chromium 用
<jiero> roylez_ $29 ×12个月，
<caleb-> jiero: 觉得 chromium 比 firefox/seamonkey 好使
<jiero> 话费包$180，
 * caleb- 讨厌 google chrome 支持 chromium
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 哦，我给 debian-backports 发 mail 一直没到 mailing list，不知道怎么回事。
<jiero> caleb-:  下载管理，搜索管理，历史管理，chromium/chrome是渣渣
<jiero> caleb-: 还有chrome/chromium不支持标签页在下，纯粹渣渣，不容置疑
<jiero> roylez_ 可以免费解锁。
<namoamitabuddha> 那 Firefox 的安全性呢
<jiero> roylez_ 这点变态了
<roylez_> jiero: 不知道啥是锁
<jiero> roylez_ 就是用一个运营商的计划。可以取消，换其他运营商。
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 有的 list 要先登记才能发言
<jiero> roylez_ 比如我买了这个计划一个月，然后想换其他厂商的，就可以付钱解决，然后手机也直接用，一般都是手机不能解约的。
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 过去我发过的，可以的，难道现在改变规则了？
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 不知
<caleb-> jiero: 还好啊，不就是习惯不同？
<jiero> roylez_ 今天终于有机会在太阳下躺了一个小时。晒太阳啊。
<jiero> caleb-: 下载管理渣，所以今天怒删了。
<roylez_> jiero: 神马是太阳？
<jiero> roylez_ 日你
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: This list is not moderated; posting is allowed by anyone.
<jiero> roylez_ 金正日。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 我的kindle又没电了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 有没有搞错啊
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 那慢慢等吧，除非运气不好被当成 spam
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 可能被当成 spam。
<jiero> roylez_ 我彻底放弃了。
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我昨天就发了。他 20 分钟更新一次，就算 delay 了，也不会 delay 到第二天。
<jiero> roylez_ DCSS，受不了了，
<jiero> roylez_ 因为一个小失误就挂掉了
<jiero> roylez_ 刚刚因为15级从abyss几乎无损的走出来被人羡慕，就因为没吃东西没带武器，被一堆围死。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 一下楼梯就被19个人类，一个精灵，一个东西，几个怪物，然后上楼梯，有9个跟着的。。。
<yall> .
<caleb-> namoamitabuddha: 试试登录再发一次
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 我前两天也发过
<namoamitabuddha> caleb-: 大概1周前。正因为发现没有，所以昨天又发了
<roylez_> jiero: 没买到就是渣
<jiero> roylez_ 恩。
<jiero> roylez_ 买渣渣
<jiero> roylez_ 覆写个 250GB 硬盘也要 3个半小时。太差劲了
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 抱着最后一线希望,来问问 ,电信校园宽带上网问题 广西的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368467 我是广西桂林理工的一学生,我在学校用的是电信的校园宽带.本来用的win7,也不错,但我我听说linux,听到他的独特之处后,我被吸引了,我是费了老大的劲才安装上的,经历之坎坷,我就不说了,在看到UBUNT …
<jiero> roylez_ 折腾你的meego到什么程度了？
<roylez_> jiero: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9cceb175jw1dr9u6xjp7zj.jpg
<roylez_> jiero: 不折腾了。看邮寄，gtalk，rss，如此而已
<jiero> roylez_ 这镜头好熟悉啊
<jiero> roylez_ 额。你推的太少了
<roylez_> jiero: 暂时还没找到方便的翻墙方案
<jiero> roylez_ N9也就干那个了，
<widon> gvim里面c-@这个映射失效了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 有用 N9 连电视么？
<jiero> roylez_ 我现在就在看N900搞的下载的视频
<roylez_> jiero: 没干这个
<roylez_> jiero: 少聒噪
<adam8157> roylez_: 我回来啦
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<jiero> adam8157 当好
<jamestung> adam8157:  .......
<adam8157> jiero: 罗杰好
<jiero>  sudo badblocks -wvs /dev/sdb
<jiero> Checking for bad blocks in read-write mode
<jiero> From block 0 to 244198583
<jiero> Testing with pattern 0xaa:  42.23% done, 58:09 elapsed. (0/0/0 errors)
<jiero> 好长好长时间啊。
<roylez_> adam8157: 你有自动生成hosts文件的脚本么
<adam8157> roylez_: 木有
<roylez_> jiero: 被我骂跑了？
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我正在写...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我都不用hosts的
<roylez_> adam8157: 手机用的，你个奥特曼
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<jiero> roylez_ 其实，我不觉得聒噪是骂。
<jiero> roylez_ 只是把这个糟糕的电脑留在这里响着处理着，去了另一个房间。
<jiero> roylez_ adam8157 问下，硬盘检查是从内向外还是从外向内？
<adam8157> jiero: 由外向内 越来越慢
<jiero> adam8157哦。
<jiero> adam8157谢谢。 我这硬盘报告 bad sector，才运转了 255 天。
<jiero> 另一块运转了 1年的都没问题呢。
<jiero> 不行了，这个 nvidia 5200 卡快死了。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac219707/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 少主换成高清来了 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> 另外垃圾的 ATI ，windows下OpenGL驱动照样不行。
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 别啊
<jiero> 难怪呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<jiero> linux驱动不行是有原因的，因为ATI根本不是对着opengl开发的吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 難道是 openCL
<cfy> jiero: archl呢？？
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10 电信ADSL拨号上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368468 前几天装了11.10.通过硬盘安装。特地给他留了200G用于安装。现在是win7 加ubuntu11.10（amd64) 两个都是64bit。 但是登录ubuntu的话.貌似找不到网卡,说网络未连接之类 然后我就找在linux下的拨号,按照: sudo pppoeconf 然后提示，输入之 …
<cfy> jiero:  我找archl有事
<byzantium> 谁在ubuntu底下用无线上网呐？
<byzantium> 有个问题想问问大火
<byzantium> 急求帮助
<cfy> byzantium: ?
<cfy> jiero: ...
<cfy> jiero: 人呢
<byzantium> 我的无线上网很慢
<byzantium> 有谁会配置IP dns 网关  谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac317235/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 【中文调教】初音.X.最炫民族风 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: dig或者nslookup有没有什么简单的方法显示所有ip的？
<caleb-> 不是都会有所有 ip 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316953/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 苍老师 真的是苍老师 - AcFun.tv
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • Conkey无法读取配置，难道此Conky非彼Conky？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368470 在网上找了个配置文件，有两个 Code: conky_grey.lua  conkyrc_grey 按要求 Code: conky -c .conky/conky_grey 但发现木有效果。稍稍搜索了下本论坛，发现讨论的都是.conkyrc.. 难道我错了... 何解？谢谢各位大虾们 统计信息: 发表于 由 nopriler  …
<vamadir> 大家好。在ubuntu 有没有ed2k？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<jamestung> 我用 的QQ旋风网页版离线下载
<roylez_> adam8157: mechanize对付不了javascript，nnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 求url..
<NoIE> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac317312/
<[ub]> NoIE,啥网址y 你相信这是1988年的动画作品么？ - AcFun.tv
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: http://lixian.qq.com/
<[ub]> jamestung,啥网址y QQ旋风网页版离线下载
<NoIE> 和山水情比起来，我更喜欢牧笛。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 多謝
<jamestung> 难道你们都不用离线下载功能的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 果然好。。 不過感覺，，好用的功能要錢的
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ ..額。。 離線下載，， 還不是要下載，，
<vamadir> http://pwwang.com/2011/04/07/pywebqq1-0-for-ubuntu/
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 而且只有3G空間。。下載高清都不夠
<jamestung> [ub]: QQ旋风山寨了 迅雷的离线下载功能， 可以申请免费试用， 最大试用6个月。 QQ旋风8级 免费使用 QQ会员免费使用
<[ub]> jamestung, 去www.pandorabots.com并创建自己的聊天机器人的基础上@和AIML。  ㍪ 
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵，QQ旋风等级越高 空间越大。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 嗯。。
<jamestung> 迅雷离线也有网页版了。普通用户只有1.5G。下载前还要等10分钟。 不过可以去找 迅雷共享账号来用。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ ..嗯，我也用過。。
<roylez_> adam8157: google DNS被污染得厉害...还不如公司的
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 用过http://loli.lu/  吗？
<[ub]> jamestung,啥网址y LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 不是，
<jamestung> loli.lu 这个离线下载网站 不太好用。
<alvin_rxg> Title: LOLI.LU - 迅雷离线下载分享 (@ loli.lu)
<zhangning> 有人在Ubuntu下用GoAgent吗？
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NoIE> zhangning: 有。
<moska> NoIE: hi,long time no see
<zhangning> NoIE: 怎么上传啊
<widon> [ub], 有新帖子我发的
<NoIE> zhangning: 我是上传到我自己的 php 空间上的。
<zhangning> 我上传的时候总是提示urllib2.URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 32] Broken pipe>
<zhangning> 这样啊……
<zhangning> 我用的是google的
<[ub]> widon, 我相信你。  ㍫ 
<zhangning> 可是总上传不上去
<widon> [ub], linux下的软件怎么老是出问题，让我很郁闷
<weijie> 大家好阿
<alvin_rxg> http://songshuhui.net/archives/65507
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 科学松鼠会 » 当医生的心灵受伤时
<weijie> 问一下，大家都是大陆的么
<CyrusYzGTt> 起碼 本尊是天朝廣府人士
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 那你还繁体
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 繁體好看
<jamestung> 我还以为有台湾省的呢
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt:  ......
<moska> alvin_rxg: 松鼠会？真理的果实？
<jamestung> weijie: 四川的飘过
<NoIE> 我在帝都。
<weijie> 哈哈
<weijie> 这边的人真不少
<wzlxx> 来了……
<weijie> 我是安徽的
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 港府和蓮花府也是繁體的，，臺灣那是 正體
<yetone> 哈哈
<yetone> 正體
<yetone> 好可愛的名字
<weijie> 问一下大家在用腾讯什么软件
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<weijie> linux
<weijie> 怎么和某一个人对话呢
<yetone> 打電話
<jamestung> weijie:  webQQ  网页版QQ旋风
<weijie> 这个也行，我觉得应该有其他的方法
<jiero> cfy: 小鸭子。我在另一个房间
<jiero> 拜拜
<jamestung> weijie:  linux下的QQ有很多种，慢慢选吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 不過我感覺帳號很不安全。。 QQ那個離線下載，，不是加密密碼傳送的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 殘念中，， 跟 迅雷一樣月也是明文
<weijie> 难道有国家机密，要什么安全阿
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 无所谓，弄个马甲 呗，呵呵
<weijie> help
<cfy> jiero: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> weijie§ 帳號整天被盜，你不感覺很煩嗎。，
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ ..表示木有馬甲
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 不会吧，这年代，只用的一个QQ号的 很少见哦
<CyrusYzGTt> weijie§ 國家直接在服務器監控就是了，， 爲麼老是明文，這樣傳輸機密文件就直接泄密了，， 還保密條例
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt:  嗯，我朋友有个QQ号上是他的历任女朋友。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 我就是只有一個QQ號
<weijie> 表示鸭梨很大
<weijie> 还是多个马甲好混的说
<weijie> ／list
<cnhezhong> linuxsir改版了 真难用啊
<jtshs256> cnhezhong: +1
<jtshs256> cnhezhong: 尤其是移动设备上访问……
<cnhezhong> jtshs256: 真不知道管理员怎么想的 怒了！！！
<weijie> 问一下高手linux下如何翻墙
<weijie> 有高手么
<weijie> 现在王的叛逃，我想看看，但国内的都看不到真实的
<jamestung> weijie: 刚才还有人提到一个翻墙软件。
<cnhezhong> 整天翻啊翻的 累不累啊
<weijie> jamestung: 刚才是谁阿
<jamestung> weijie: zhangning> 有人在Ubuntu下用GoAgent吗？
<jiero> weijie 。。。你是wujie么？
<weijie> 我也就是看看新闻，都看不到
<weijie> weijie
<weijie> okay
<jiero> weijie。。。讨厌。都是用拼音的
<weijie> 有很多报道，真的是看不到，对天朝无语啦
<jiero> weijie: 给自己个名字，别用拼音。。。
<weijie> 恩哼
<weijie> 换名字的指令？
<jamestung> jiero:  那也不是他的名字吧
<jamestung> goagent对用户是有流量限制的目前为每人每天1GB ？？？真的 ？假的？ 求真相
<weijie> 没真相，洗洗睡吧
<jamestung> 用这个 看视频不现实了。
<kevinqcs> jamestung: goagent如果是架在gae上，gae的限制是每天1g
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<weijie> yetone: 在ubuntu频道也进去啦
<weijie> ／help
<weijie> 现在都没有人说话啦
<Patrick_DJ> jamestung: 可以设置10个ID，就有10个G了。
<stlifey> goagent挺好的，就一个py和一个配置文件就搞定问题
<weijie> ／NICK
<iRango> 你们在linux下一般用什么聊天软件啊
<stlifey> webqq...
<zhangning> GoAgent还是无法上传
<weijie> iRang: 你正在用的
<stlifey> zhangning: goagent无法上传试试看不用ssl方式传
<zhangning> stlifey: 是不用export https_proxy吗？
<stlifey> 加--insecure
<stlifey> 我是加http代理和--insecure才行的
<weijie> goagent 怎么申请，是GOOGLE？
<zhangning> 继续错误
<zhangning> 用appengine也是无法上传
<jiero> bad sector 。。。
<jiero> 这硬盘不行了，没法卖了。。。
<weijie> 我是电信的号码，怎么输入号码goagent
<jiero> NoIE：还在研究做游戏么？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.simplecd.org/id/2907395
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: SimpleCD:让分享变得简单 《大规模并行处理器程序设计》(Programming Massively Parallel Processors- A Hands-on Approach)文字版[PDF]|下载|电驴|eMule|Download
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10的声音小的几乎忽略是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368483 我装的ubuntu喇叭声音小的几乎可以忽略不计，但是耳机声音是正常的，这是怎么回事怎么调整呢，我进去alsamixer把master，pcm，front都调到100还是不行，驱动更新那也没见需要更新的驱动，怎么能让喇叭的声音大起来呢？  …
<weijie> MAC不是unix么，unix和linux软件不是通用的么
<weijie> 腾讯宣布的MACqq linux不能用么
<iGoogle> weijie: 你异想天开
<CyrusYzGTt> weijie§ ?? 給出 url看看，， 估計是不支持 linuxqq 不是 macqq.. 這裏有利益決定
<weijie> http://im.qq.com/macqq/index.shtml
<[ub]> weijie,啥网址y QQ for Mac官方网站
<weijie> 看到没？
<weijie> qq for mac
<weijie> 功能还不错
<NoIE> http://www.donews.com/it/201202/1103506.shtm
<[ub]> NoIE,啥网址y 索尼发布头戴式3D显示设备HMZ-T1 售价5999元_IT数码_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<jiero> weijie: 。。。
<weijie> ／MSG jiero 有什么要说的
<jiero> weijie: 觉得你很菜鸟
 * jiero 先下了
<weijie> 本来就就是菜鸟一个
<weijie> 好啦，溜冰去啦，大家回见
<jiero> 发现移动硬盘真的很大，竟然有 80GB，
<jiero> 我3个系统都独立也没用上 30GB
<jiero> 移动硬盘装什么呢
<jamestung> jiero:  装片吧。
<moska> roylez_: 能设置vim完一个文件后自动把文件内容发送出去的指令吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 裝上 fedora rawhide
<hechu> 固态硬盘都128G了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 還有 高清 無碼
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<hechu> 装片吧。。。
<jamestung> +1
<jiero> jamestung:  hechu 不搞盗版
<jiero> 不花钱
<hechu> jiero,  开源的，不算盗版。
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 呵呵 ，高清无码 不错嘛。
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 嗯
<jiero> hechu: 啥？
<hechu> 片儿啊。
<jamestung> CyrusYzGTt: 也是开源的吧，到处都有。
<jiero> hechu: 闲着没事下载一堆马上过时的iso有啥意思
<CyrusYzGTt> jamestung§ 額。。
<jamestung> jiero: 所以啊，装片吧，不会过时的。
<hechu> 有开源的高清电影，不盗版。
<hechu> 一时半会儿也不会果实。
<jiero> jamestung: 什么片？？？
<jiero> ？
<jamestung> jiero: 问CyrusYzGTt 嘛，他懂的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<hechu> 什么大笨象啊，大笨兔啊，屠龙记榴莲啊，
<jiero> hechu: 。。。
<jiero> hechu: 看一遍就行了。
<jiero> hechu: 保留干嘛？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 額，就是 blender的那個開源的電影
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 都看过了
<hechu> 你在不是想把硬盘占满么。
<jiero> 没有啊
<jiero> 我只是说硬盘大而已
<hechu> 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧， 你搜索 全球禁片。。。
<jiero> 据说要充分的发挥性能，需要硬盘只使用30%
<jiero> 恩。
<jiero> 这是Linux文件系统的特性似乎
<roylez_> jiero: 你不是下了么
<iGoogle> jiero: ..
<hechu> 你们谁在用 gnome 3 或者 unity 的？能习惯么？
<jiero> 就不用整理碎片了
<jiero> iGoogle: 哈哈
<iGoogle> roylez:
<jiero> 以前看到的
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome3飄過
<hechu> 又飘过。。。
<jamestung> iGoogle:  这ID牛B啊
<gotosleepgoto> 我也是gnome 3
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你咋上推多了
<jiero> hechu:  你用过几种桌面？为啥这些变化如此少的都不能习惯？
<hechu> 我习惯 gnome2 了，不仅习惯，而是非常喜欢。
<hechu> 所以现在我在用 xfce，以前试过的桌面多了去了。
<moska> roylez: 给我个关于| & >教程的链接
<roylez_> moska: 自己找
<iGoogle> roylez_: 无聊。顺便问下，我的帐号是啥。我忘记了。
<roylez_> moska: 难道还要我拿勺子喂你
<hechu> 尝试 wmaker 工作，openbox 最简单，lxde 也干了一段时间的活儿。还有那些 tile 类的，，，实在是不习惯。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: eexp01
<jiero> iGoogle: 什么帐号
<moska> roylez: 不知道关键词是啥
<roylez_> moska: 想
<jiero> hechu: 我习惯自己习惯的
<hechu> jiero, gnome3 的变化太大了。
<moska> roylez: 搜索引擎貌似不支持符号。。。
<jiero> hechu: GNOME2我的也和别人的不一样，我的GNOME2和GNOME3布局差不多
<iGoogle> roylez_: 是了。这机器没保留。自己都不记得了。 lol
<hechu> 而且很多东西都不知道在哪里改，也无法改。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ....啥机器？不要的话寄给我好了
<iGoogle> 错误的用户名/电子邮件地址与密码组合。 nnnd roylez__
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 登录是填邮箱？
<hechu> jiero, gnome2 可定制的东西太多了。光 gnome panel 上的那些 applet，gnome3 里面就完全没有可代替的。
<jiero> hechu: 我一个都没用
<roylez_> iGoogle: 用户名
<jiero> hechu: 你去看了extension了没。。。
<iGoogle> 才进去了。
<jiero> hechu: 数量已经有比gnome2的applet 3倍多了
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac317529/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 暴雪更新《暗黑破坏神3》配置需求信息 依然很厚道 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez_。。。。
<hechu> jiero, 监视系统占用，CPU温度，频率，电池，这些，gnome2 中很容易的玩意儿，gnome3 中找不到好用的。而且，那个时间在正中间，都无法调。今天试了 12.04，好像到旁边去了。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 你玩过？好把
<jiero> hechu: 。。。好把，我和你没共同要求
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 暴雪一向不追求画面
<jiero> roylez_ 你的显卡可以玩trine的，为啥你就玩不了呢。我可不信
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316779/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 叫的真销魂 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> 人哦有、
<jiero> roylez_。。。
<gotosleepgoto> 请教个问题 ubuntu12中我用gnome3  但是不能修改shell主题
<jiero> MeaCulpa3:  叫座才是追求
<hechu> jiero, 嗯，我只要稳定干活儿，同时在 panel 上方便看我的系统状态。我用 lxde 干活儿很长时间，后来lxpanel上看温度的有问题，现在 xfce。还有个忘记名字的，非常好。也用了很长时间。
<MeaCulpa3> jiero: 技术力一般般
<jiero> hechu: kde去吧
<hechu> jiero, 我还尝试 wmaker 非常多次，我很喜欢，但是很难坚持下来。特别是在笔记本上，屏幕太小的情况下。KDE 太慢（以前），从来不用，现在已经无法习惯了。
<MeaCulpa3> jiero: 也要看人吧，我就不喜欢玻璃渣那些作品
<jiero> MeaCulpa3: minecraft可以当新时代的 diablo 了
<jiero> MeaCulpa3: 哦。我是没怎么接触，觉得不好玩，没被吸引
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 我觉得Diablo的确是不错。不过我不喜欢ARPG... StarCraft就一般了，也许东亚比较流行
<freeflying> roylez_: 推荐人啊
<freeflying> adam8157: ^^
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 你又不玩RTS。。。
<MeaCulpa5> RTS我觉得还是CNC系列的带劲，不过RTS我也不喜欢...
<roylez_> freeflying: ....
<adam8157> freeflying: ....
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm快照 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368485 kvm-img snapshot创建的快照与在qemu控制台中创建的有什么不同 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjxily — 2012-03-24 20:25
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 我认识不少西木头死忠
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 呃。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 我对啥都不忠
<roylez_> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316874/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 印度男子徒手与豹子搏斗 - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 我们这一代很多人毕竟是CnC和红警成长起来的..
<adam8157> freeflying: 你让tx吼一声 简历就一堆堆了
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 我是8岁玩红警的
<MeaCulpa5> 豹子...花豹？
<hechu> jiero, 对了，我以前的笔记本很烂，所以我用了一个超小的桌面：icewm，非常好用，小巧，够用。
<freeflying> adam8157: tx吼了
<jiero> hechu: 。。。你喜欢这些额。不喜欢变换性大的。
<jamestung> jiero:  8岁......
<adam8157> freeflying: 这职位remote的? 要到处跑不? 深圳的行不?
<gnix_oag> 大家好啊。
<MeaCulpa5> 厉害，Leopard啊
<MeaCulpa5> Leopard干死过大猩猩，不过是偷袭...
<freeflying> adam8157: 要求base在北京
<hechu> jiero, 大部分的界面和体验都是一样的，一个 panel，上面监视一些系统状况，显示时间。一个 menu ，然后就是程序列表。因为屏幕分辨率低，所以只要一个 panel 。稳定干净整齐就行了。
<iGoogle> gnix_oag: 额。这nick居然又出来了。
<jiero> hechu: 。。。
<MeaCulpa5> 18m也有北京职位，估计大多是忽悠
<roylez_> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac315764/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 小朋友们不要看这对大姐姐！！！你会学坏的！！！ - AcFun.tv
<hechu> jiero, 除了 wmaker 很不一样，大部分都一样。
<jiero> hechu: 你都可以改的不一样
<freeflying> roylez_: 啥东东
<roylez_> freeflying: .
<iGoogle> hechu: 试试fvwm
<jiero> hechu: 我用 e16
<hechu> jiero, 我明白都能改。所以我都改成了我喜欢的最简洁最实用，但是有点华丽丽样子。
<jiero> iGoogle: 他不像是定制型的，只是常规型的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> e17
<iGoogle> 可能吧。
<gnix_oag> 我在安卓上试一下irc
<jiero> iGoogle: 彻底格式化硬盘后装啥系统好啊。
<hechu> jiero, E16， E17 都试过，菜单不直接，效率较低。另外觉得不太实用，华丽的有点过了。
<iGoogle> 你这问我。。
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: 待我沐浴更衣后，与你计较ET?
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa5: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316513/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 【三遍以后，我抱住了刘继芬】 - AcFun.tv
<hechu> jiero, 毕竟干活儿为主。想炫给别人看的时候我都用 compiz。一般我都默认配置了，多桌面切换还是方便的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa3: 你沐浴3次，然后去hardcore?
<iGoogle> 我昨天在这里。
<jiero> hechu: 菜单干嘛用呢。。。
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: hardcore不去
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: jay1嘛
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: hardcore人少没意思
<iGoogle> 经典老图啊
<MeaCulpa5> 人少，没意义
<MeaCulpa5> ET要的就是热闹
<hechu> jiero, 我现在笔记本4核，已经没有以前旧本的限制了，所以小绚丽一下，compiz 也默认配置了。
<iGoogle> 不少。一边11个
<MeaCulpa5> 太少
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa5> 我要一个枪榴弹弄死3个
<iGoogle> jay1现在多少？
<jiero> hechu: 额。。。 compiz都要死了，你才开始用。。。
<iGoogle> 。
<MeaCulpa5> 16+v16+
<iGoogle> 那去jay4，投票，选榴弹无限模式。
<MeaCulpa5> 人更少，图烂
<MeaCulpa5> 那种纯deathmatch
<hechu> jiero, 我很喜欢 compiz 啊，够用了。我希望一直用 gnome2 呢。因为习惯了。
<iGoogle> 榴弹是机关枪一样的。
<MeaCulpa5> 要玩杀人，我就去QuakeLive了
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 要是你玩savage ，你肯定用投石车。。。
<freeflying> iGoogle: 公司搞得咋样了啊
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: 过段时间有PlanetSide 2 了
<iGoogle> freeflying: 基本问了下。还要继续问。
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa3: 这啥
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 恩，抛物线能让我爽
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: 问jiero, 我沐浴
 * MeaCulpa5 追求一切有抛物线的投射武器
<iGoogle> 他又不会这
<jiero> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> freeflying: 你公司，要投资不。
<[ub]> 新 其它类软件 • 有台佳能打印机不知到怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368487 佳能ip1180打印机，在Ubuntu11.10下设置好以后，系统打印没有任何反应，系统提示就是“正在打印”“打印完成”，但是打印机端没有反应，是不是ppd文件设置的问题？有没有人有正确的代码提供给我？多谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chizhuxi …
<MeaCulpa5> PlanetSide 最早当Ghost 巡山，用手雷阴狙击手，真爽
<jiero> iGoogle: http://www.planetside2.com/ 据说是 Tribes 的精神续作 planetsside的续作。。。
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Massive Combat on an Epic Scale
<MeaCulpa5> 然后就是T 坦克玩弹道
<jiero> 就是很大很大的地盘的
<jiero> FPS
<MeaCulpa5> MMOFPS
<hechu> gnome2 能满足我的所有要求，只需要用一个 panel 节省桌面（悲摧的 16:9笔记本），上面显示 global menu，各种系统状态。稳定，主题多变。华丽丽。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 没看出是啥
<jiero> iG
<iGoogle> 视频也不出啊
<jiero> iGoogle:  那些图是真实比例的游戏图
<MeaCulpa5> SOE把EQ2免费了...痒痒了，多年前的号
<jiero> iGoogle: 超级大的地图，
<iGoogle> 没看到图
<MeaCulpa5> MMO游戏很伤人
<MeaCulpa5> 我那时候玩EQ玩到结膜炎
<jiero> http://www.planetside2.com/screenshots
<[ub]> jiero,啥网址y PlanetSide 2 PC Game - Screenshots
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 竟然有亚洲面孔了。看最后一张
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 怎么。我觉得这张脸很少见额
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: EQ2, EVE我都是亚洲面孔... 无非几个参数，颧骨，眼窝之类
<iGoogle> 代理全开，也不出视频
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 印第安的倒是多见了
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 。。。仔细看你真的挺胖胖的
<iGoogle> 我去试试，消除hardban
<iGoogle> nnnnd 昨天看，咋变还有3xx天了。
<MeaCulpa5> roylez_: 单位电脑跑游戏比我家里的快...
<gnix_oag> 最近怎么还这么热闹
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316334/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 以福利回
<MeaCulpa5> roylez_: Intel 比我的7900GS快...
<MeaCulpa5> 看来CPU才是王道
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 看什么游戏了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa5: 你跑的神马游戏
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 啥时候的照片？
<MeaCulpa5> roylez_: Skyrim
<jiero> MeaCulpa5: 你网站上的。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa5: ....这个都行
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 相册？那都还算瘦得...
<MeaCulpa5> roylez_: T410威猛
<iGoogle> ● file etmain/~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~c.pk3
<iGoogle> etmain/~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~c.pk3: Zip archive data, at least v1.0 to extract
<jiero> MeaCulpa 你在单位里还跑这个！！！
<jiero> lol
<iGoogle> 有这样的文件没
<MeaCulpa5> iGoogle: ~开头的菜单文件，删了
<MeaCulpa5> 删了，然后FA会给你塞他们自己的
<iGoogle> 怀疑cfg改了没用。
<MeaCulpa5> jiero: 工作电脑不能带回家么
<iGoogle> ● find . ! -iname  *.pk3|wc -l
<iGoogle> 123
<iGoogle> 太多了
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 怎么让运行中的电脑把自己所处的硬盘完全重建MBR——消除一切数据？
 * jiero 想要把运行中的这台数据全部清空
<jiero> roylez_ 怎么清空运转中电脑的硬盘数据啊。。。
<roylez_> jiero: rm -rf /
<roylez_> MeaCulpa5: 这个牛
<jiero> roylez_ 据说会失败的
<jiero> roylez_ 失败了就麻烦了
<mao> 失败了会怎样
<gnix_oag> 怎么这样做呢？
<jiero> 就没清空呗
<jiero> 没法执行到底
<gnix_oag> 用dd吧
<mao> 原来有个javascript做的linux，试了试rm -rf /,好像行
<jiero> gnix_oag: 那个超级慢的。。。
<gnix_oag> 全部写成0
<jiero> gnix_oag: 160GB的需要5小时。我可不想花4小时写这个。。。
<jiero> gnix_oag: 我还要睡觉
<gnix_oag> 呵呵
 * jiero 准备去 USB 上简单的消除数据。。。
<jiero> 反正数据恢复软件恢复出来的也应该是ext4的加密分区的数据。。。
<gnix_oag> 把分区表前面改动就行了mbr
<alvin_rxg> dd /dev/zero  ???
<MeaCulpa5> rm -rf/ 我怀疑没用
<MeaCulpa5> dd 也许可以
<gnix_oag> 原来是消除证据
<roylez_> gnix_oag: 好几年没见你了
<mao> 改了mbr还可以改回来吧
<MeaCulpa5> mbr 没意义
<MeaCulpa5> 要不找个苹果的OS装一把...
<mao> 只是个分区表而已
<gnix_oag> 可以改回来,
<MeaCulpa5> 还是拔出来拿磁铁刮几下吧
<gnix_oag> 工作忙,大多用xp,这不用了安卓,上来看看
<roylez_> gnix_oag: ....android
<roylez_> gnix_oag: 上irc最多的时候就是在公司啊
<[ub]> 新 系统安装和升级 • 有什么地方可以在网上存储自己备份的文件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368488 备份整个系统大概有几个G，想在网上找个地方存一下，以防硬盘分区损坏啥的，备份在自己硬盘里面总感觉不是太保险，发到邮箱也不现实，因为有好几个G，有没有那种免费的网上存储的地方？ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<MeaCulpa3> adam8157: 你这kernel QA需要很多C经验么？基蛙和基狗又是做什么的？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.tao3c.com/product/205623.html  早知有此等神器，我N9的钱就省了...
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y 【富士 FinePix AV205】富士（FUJIFILM） FinePix AV205 数码相机（银色）_手机数码_高鸿商城【评测 报价 行情 正品行货 货到付款】
<adam8157> MeaCulpa3: 要有 得看内核代码嘛
<adam8157> MeaCulpa3: 他俩都颠儿了
<CyrusYzGTt> 基蛙和基狗 gfrog 和 GNUdog ??
<MeaCulpa3> adam8157: 测试还要看代码...折算啥测试
<adam8157> MeaCulpa3: 基娃还在 我以为你问蛤蟆 他是写autotest的
<adam8157> wzssyqa: 等你给我发简历啊 :)
<MeaCulpa3> adam8157: 哦? Automation娃娃？
<MeaCulpa3> gfrog: .
<hechu> jiero 在不，刚才说的啥 gnome 3 的 extensions 在哪里？
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 完了，老美说要作automation...弄不好要pl..
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: +U
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 为啥我成天开几个putty，gvim人家就觉的我在码字呢
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: ...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa3: 那些都是傻小
<MeaCulpa3> 明明在聊天，逛微博，看新闻嘛...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa3: 那些都是傻X
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa3: 没见过市面的
 * MeaCulpa3 不需要Automation...哪怕在ksh里活的都不错
<roylez_> gfrog: http://i.imgur.com/iN8H0.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://imgur.com/P98ug
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Not Fat, Just Wrinkly - Imgur
<MeaCulpa3> adam8157: gfrog RH的autotest是不是宗旨就是让不喜欢看到cli的娃娃远离cli?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa3: 不知道autotest是啥
<MeaCulpa3> 阿姨呢...我沐浴更衣已罢
<shenme> 这里面有阿姨？
 * MeaCulpa3 今天真晦气，下的片子里有两个是搞G的
<hechu> MeaCulpa3, 文本模式什么浏览器比较好？
<ayaka> 请问硬盘盘保护卡的英语是什么
<shenme> hechu：w3m
<hechu> 哦，，，试了几个都不太习惯。看来还是习惯问题。。。
<shenme> w3m是类似vim的快捷键，用起来还是很顺手的
<MeaCulpa3> hechu: w3m, lynx, links
<MeaCulpa3> hechu: curl.... wget
<hechu> MeaCulpa3, 这三个我都试过。。。都觉得不好用。
<MeaCulpa3> curl...
<hechu> curl, wget 已经不算浏览器了。
<shenme> hechu:习惯问题吧
<hechu> 恩，是习惯问题。
 * MeaCulpa3 Yokozuna要进名人堂...啧啧
<hechu> axel 用不？我喜欢。开多线程下载比较简单。
<shenme> w3m用起来很不错的
<hechu> shenme, 谢谢！看来还是得多习惯。
<shenme> hechu:用多了就好了，嘿嘿
<hechu> shenme, 明白。谢谢！
<shenme> hechu:vim也是，都是熟练工
<MeaCulpa3> hechu: aria2c
<MeaCulpa3> hechu: aria2c 比axel强的多
<hechu> vim 能基本用用。能在服务器上干活儿，效率需要提升。
<shenme> hechu:要善用插件才是神器
<hechu> 明白。但是，，，我不是终端控，不追求极致。另外服务器上不一定有那些插件。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 1.5M/s下trine
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: http://jurr.org/files/
<[ub]> roylez_,啥网址y Index of /files
<shenme> hechu:服务器上是终端吧？插件都可以放上去的，嘿嘿，效率真的不一样
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: trine，三位一体
<roylez_> MeaCulpa3: 给你那链接基本上humble的游戏全了
<ayaka> 好吧，有xetex的书推荐吗
<MeaCulpa3> roylez_: 哦
<MeaCulpa3> 没空玩游戏，除非ipad...有空宁可老滚了
<MeaCulpa3> Trine2都有了阿
<MeaCulpa5> ET
<hechu> shenme, w3m上新浪微波，点Enter准备进入登陆界面，结果显示了源码。我操作错了么？
<shenme> hechu:我没有新浪微薄，没试过啊
<hechu> shenme,  w3m http://weibo.cn ，点登录，就那样了。
<[ub]> hechu,啥网址y 微博广场
<cnhezhong> ---------------------------------------->
<shenme> hechu:我试一试
<shenme> hechu:果然是
<shenme> hechu:不知道原因啊
<MeaCulpa> weibo 别折腾了
<MeaCulpa> 一塌糊涂
<cnhezhong> －－－－－－－－－－－－蛋疼－－－－－－－－－咋治－－－－－－－?－－>
<shenme> MeaCulpa:+1
<MeaCulpa> sina 不喜欢第三方应用的
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezhong§ 切了
<alvin_rxg> 8==========D
<cnhezhong> －－－－－掌嘴－－－－^_^－－－－－－－－痒－－－－－－－>
<hechu> MeaCulpa, 这是你说的么：为啥我成天开几个putty，gvim人家就觉的我在码字呢，明明在聊天，逛微博，看新闻嘛...
<shenme> hechu:嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa> hechu: 我说的是twitter
<hechu> 我还真去上微博，，，原来是大忽悠。
<sulit> 额
<hechu> 算了，看来我还是不追求极致了。老实做一个资深屌丝。继续干活儿。。。
<hechu> 拜拜。
<shenme> hechu:追求极致是很好的
<shenme> hechu:千万不要放弃啊
<shenme> hechu:开fbterm上网，简直就是把妹神器
<sulit> 重装系统，原来配置的好多东西，都扔了，可惜 啊
<sulit> fuck me
<namoamitabuddha> hers: w3m 限制性很强吧
<shenme> w3m主要用来装，嘿嘿
<sulit> hers: 你没事用w3m干啥 ?
<shenme> 我一般都在妹纸面前开fbterm和w3m，自己上网还是firefox
<namoamitabuddha> 例如 javascript 啥的，我记得几乎不能用的
<sulit> shenme: fuck you
<shenme> suit:有需求就有市场，嘿嘿
<sulit> shenme: 技术不是用来显摆的
<namoamitabuddha> 金玉其外，败絮其中。
<shenme> suit:而且我码代码的时候为了防止自己玩，都用fbterm
<shenme> suit:5555555,没有显摆技术
<sulit> shenme: 哎，性取向不同啊
<shenme> suit:额，好吧
<sulit> shenme: 没事，这样也能促进你学习的
<shenme> suit:理解万岁啊
<namoamitabuddha> 这样待人不真诚。
<sulit> shenme: 那就把功夫学深点
<shenme> namoamitabuddha:很真诚啊，我妹纸知道我的底细，嘿嘿
<shenme> suit:拖你吉言
<shenme> suit:托你吉言
<sulit> shenme: 共勉吧，我也不咋的，技术方面
<shenme> suit:技术是没有止境的，生命不休，折腾不止吧
<MaskRay> adam8157: 求 mutt save attachment 方法，能处理 gbk
<adam8157> MaskRay: gbk编码文件名的附件?
<sulit> shenme: 我们上了贼船，不好下啊
<shenme> suit:不是贼船啦
<MaskRay> adam8157: 自动保存附件，能支持 utf8 gbk
<shenme> suit:子曰过：绘事后素，其实真正的神器看起来都是很平凡甚至很难看的
<adam8157> MaskRay: 自动保存啊, 那得从offlineimap那边hook(提供了hook入口) 或者你用procmail?
<MaskRay> adam8157: 就是定义个 macro，执行则把附件保存至 /tmp/*unique_identifier*/attachment_filename
<adam8157> MaskRay: mine:  macro attach s "<save-entry><kill-line>~/Downloads/<enter>a" "Save attachment"
<sulit> shenme: 你哪里人？
<shenme> suit:在南京的重庆人
<shenme> suit:你呢?
<sulit> shenme: 噢，我北方人
<shenme> suit:我是南方人，嘿嘿
<sulit> shenme: 额
<MaskRay> adam8157: 3x
<adam8157> np
<namoamitabuddha> Firmware detected error 究竟是啥问题
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=368492
<Freebuilder> vim 的一个奇特现象
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: vim 的一个奇特现象 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 听说 vimscript 很低效
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 不知道，怎么看出低效的？
<shenme> namoaitabuddha:低效体现在哪里啊？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 听说的，我不写的。执行效率。
<shenme> namoamitabuddha:其实就开vim的时候执行一次，效率不是太大问题吧
<namoamitabuddha> shenme: 不止吧
<shenme> namoamitabuddha:难道一直在执行？
<namoamitabuddha> shenme: 要看代码的啊
<shenme> namoamitabuddha:这个就不太清楚了
<namoamitabuddha> shenme: 一般像 plugin 啥的都一直的吧，因为你要实现某些功能。
<shenme> namoamitabuddha:这些功能不是在启动的时候读取一次，就进驻内存了吗？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 有一点可以明确的是， vimscript 是执行一次解析一次的，循环 n 次就要对源码解析 n 次
<MaskRay> adam8157: midnight commander 看上去不错
<adam8157> MaskRay: 推荐ranger啊!
<adam8157> MaskRay: 哦 你emacs的?
<ofan> test
<[ub]> ofan, .. ..  ㍮ 
<yall> 当然要emacs
<ofan> mc太差了
<MaskRay> adam8157: ranger 看上去不错
<ofan> cd ls 就够了
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.10设置3D桌面效果白屏了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368494 光盘装的ubuntu11.10 按照下面这帖子设置的3D桌面 Ubuntu 11.10 Linux 3D桌面完全教程，显卡驱动安装方法,compiz特效介绍，常见问题解答。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=140531 开启CCSM设置后Unity桌面崩溃了 重启后问题来了 输入密码登陆 …
<adam8157> MaskRay: 那是 我用好久了
<yandong> linux Capabilities 机制是做什么的？
<MaskRay> ofan: 我 cd ls autojump 很久了，想试试 file manager
<ofan> MaskRay: ranger配置文件关联很烦，不支持xdg，不直到现在怎样
<MaskRay> ofan: zsh xdg 成功没？
<ofan> 而且我觉得那些功能没什么用
<ofan> MaskRay: 啥
<MaskRay> ofan: 放弃，ranger没啥用
<ofan> MaskRay: 个人看法，好不好用你用下就知道了
<Freebuilder> emacs
<Freebuilder> 不懂英文啊
<ysjpl1989> ..
<Freebuilder> emacs 对应动态库的概念叫“模块”对吧？
<love>  /recode add #fedora utf8;
<love> 考国二？
<Freebuilder> C/C++ 用 *.so，elisp 就用 *.el？
<moska> ofan: 从yahoo mail里貌似能注册paypal?
<moska> MeaCulpa: 请教注册paypal
<moska> 谁注册过paypal呀，请教下
<MeaCulpa> moska: 我10年前注册的，现在不一样了
<Freebuilder> 请教 emacs 的一些概念
<Freebuilder> C/C++ 用动态库（*.so），elisp 用模块（*.el）？
<moska> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 洋第三方支付早被我国zf搞死了
<MeaCulpa> 除非你注册的早
<CyrusYzGTt> - -對了，，匿名者 幾時對 13根進行攻擊啊，，
<moska> MeaCulpa: 还想整个paypal买个linode下片用，看来不行了。。。
<wujie> 大家好阿
<MeaCulpa> moska: 听说现在Paypal让中国用户注册的服务不一样了，具体不知道
<moska> MeaCulpa: 我是从ovi邮箱里进入的，里面有paypal的目录，于是我就点进去了，然后提示我注册，三个信息，send money ,request money, more info
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=368496
<[ub]> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 请教 emacs 几个概念 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<moska> MeaCulpa: 里面还有个O2的广告，get free pay & Go sims for you
<Evanescence> VISA 银行卡在哪里能办理啊?
<wujie> lubuntu有中文频道么
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 几乎所有银行的信用卡都有支持Visa的可选
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 你要直接Visa, 国内没这个机制
<Freebuilder> vim 和 emacs 到底哪个更快？（非交互式按键操作）
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: Visa可选么?
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: Visa就是国际汇款支持吧?
<MeaCulpa3> Evanescence: 一般都有
<MeaCulpa3> Evanescence: 国际汇款不支持的。只能走第三方支付
<MeaCulpa3> 信用卡不是给你汇款的...
<MeaCulpa3> Paypal收钱手续费很高
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa3: 那有什么办法国际汇款方便的?
<mosesofmason> BTC
<MeaCulpa3> Evanescence: 外资银行
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa3: 比如?
<mosesofmason> BiTCoin
<Evanescence> mosesofmason: 额,这个...
<mosesofmason> Evanescence, 没手续费
<moska> MeaCulpa: yahoo mail你用过吗
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请教 emacs 几个概念 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368496 不可能所有东西在启动时加载完，有些东西总得用时再加载。 C 语言用动态库（*.so），elisp 用模块（*.el）？ C 语言用 dlopen() 加载动态库，elisp 呢？ C 语言用 dlclose() 卸载动态库回收内存，elisp 呢？ C 语言对动态库使用引用计数，调用了多少次 dlopen()  …
<Evanescence> mosesofmason: 不了解,和真实货币通用?
<MeaCulpa3> moska: 用过
<mosesofmason> Evanescence, CNY - BTC - USD 可以互转啊
<MeaCulpa3> moska: 很早以前，gmail之前
<Evanescence> mosesofmason: 完全不知道以上三个是啥东东...
<mosesofmason> 人民币 比特币 美圆...
<moska> MeaCulpa: 现在ovi mail给了yahoo
<Evanescence> 原来如此,那比特币要则么转换啊?
<moska> MeaCulpa: 我前年注册了个ovi mail，现在得从yahoo mail进
<mosesofmason> Evanescence, 有很多网站可以兑换...
<mosesofmason> 比如 https://www.mtgox.com/
<[ub]> mosesofmason,啥网址y ["undefined method `[]' for nil:NilClass . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ 我所有的 比特幣加起來有 0.005
 * mosesofmason O_o
<moska> MeaCulpa: 话说如果有一天yahoo被收购了，它的mail怎么办？
<moska> http://uk.yahoo.com/
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Yahoo! UK
<Evanescence> mosesofmason: awesome
<MeaCulpa> moska: 不可能
<MeaCulpa> moska: yahoo mail随便我国安全部门浏览的
<MeaCulpa> moska: 交易，yahoo的服务都不会被gfw
<MeaCulpa> moska: 你去任何yahoo名下的看看，比如flickr, 黄图随便看都不封
<moska> MeaCulpa: 我的意思是它被收购，不是被gfw
<MeaCulpa> yahoo出卖了几个异见人士，自己保全了
<MeaCulpa> 拿那几个傻X换得淫民安逸，也不错
<mosesofmason> Evanescence, https://btcchina.com/?lang=zh
<[ub]> mosesofmason,啥网址y 首页 | Bitcoin 比特币中国 | Bitcoin China 网站
<caasi> hello
<[ub]> caasi, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<widon_> 我linux下的gvim为什么不能用C-@映射cs f s阿。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75082215@N06/6754880973/
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 淫界辈出淫才么有最淫只有更淫 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<moska> vim的配置文件在/home/.vimrc还是/home/usera/.vimrc ?
<mathslinux> moska: /home/usera/.vimrc, /home 不一定有权限
<moska> mathslinux: 嗯，我刚在/home/usera/下建了个.vimrc
<moska> mathslinux: softtabstop是啥？
<mathslinux> moska: 我只能回答你第一个问题, 因为我不用 vi
<moska> mathslinux: 哦，thx :p
<yoursaf> 有人没，我新来人
<wzlxx> 欢迎
<wzlxx> *** There are 76 users (2 ops) on the current channel
<yoursaf> 人不少啊。我新来人大家多照顾
<yoursaf_> adf
<mathslinux> 有在看球的否?
<yoursaf_> 嘛球?
<yall> +1
<stlifey> 拜仁刚赢，哈
<yoursaf_> 下午刚去踢球了。我不怎么看球。
<yoursaf_> 睡觉去，困了。。
<mathslinux> 英超
<gebjgd> 不看球的路过
<CyrusYzGTt> 看小說中
<gebjgd> ofan: 平板有用么
<cfy|school> 'uname' 不是内部或外部命令，也不是可运行的程序
<cfy|school> 或批处理文件。
<cfy|school>  
<mathslinux> cfy|school: it belongs to coreutils
<gebjgd> cfy|school: 牛了
<gebjgd> cfy|school: 成方圆不唱歌了?
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> roylez__: ...
<yall> cfy|school: 额。
<yall> cfy|school: 闻到死下。有啥用。
<mosesofmason> ........
<mathslinux> cfyl 好像 uname 是夸平台的, 里面定义了一对 WIN的宏
<gebjgd> cygwin 的版本?
<MeaCulpa_> uname 是gnu coreutils. Windows里gnuwin32, cygwin之类会有
<MeaCulpa_> 我这里gnuwin32 uname输出windows32
<mathslinux> gebjgd: 应该是吧, 忘记了
<gebjgd> mathslinux: 太蛋疼了
<mathslinux> gebjgd: 只是好像隐隐约约读过 uname的代码, 但是记得coreutils 的代码不是人看的, 一条简单的命令愣是给你写几千行
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ofan> gebjgd: 有用
<[ub]>  06:10
<cuihao777> 人好多，就是不说话呵呵
#ubuntu-cn 2012-03-25
<cfy|school> MeaCulpa: gebjgd: win挂机跑aircarck....
<ofan> hello
<[ub]> ofan, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<ofan> test
<sulit> 什么表啊
<sulit> 还八点
<sulit> ofan：你写的，还是？
<ofan> 不是
<sulit> ofan：时间不对的
<ofan> 怎么不对
<sulit> ofan：现在都快9点了 ，那个是用什么写的？
<ofan> sulit: ruby
<sulit> 那你也整个玩玩，我觉得行
<ofan> 没兴趣
<sulit> 搞这行的，没兴趣，不好的
<ofan_> ..
<ofan_> 不会ruby
<ofan_> py写过一个
<sulit> 这么强，烧根香
<sulit> ruby听说不错的
<ofan> sulit: 这不难
<sulit> 改天我试试，反正我蛋疼
<ofan> sulit: ...
<[ub]> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助！！关于联想lj3600d打印机的驱动问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368517 在我的办公电脑了装了ubuntu11.10成功，对于日常办公来表示没有压力。现在需要添加网络共享打印机，地址、打印机名称都找见了，可是没有联想的驱动，看网上的资料说联想的驱动可以用兄弟的驱动代替，可我实在是找 …
<Tonghuix> 大家早上好啊
<archl> hi
<archl> hi
<[ub]> archl, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<archl> 都是白菜
<[ub]> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 【求助】wubi安装ubuntu12.04LTS版，wubi和之前的不一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368518 我原来装过10.04版，当时wubi安装可以在windows下创建整个linux的文件映像，就是让你选给linux多少空间、选用户名那个。 但是我现在装12.04，打开wubi，只有两个选项：演示并完全安装、了解更多信息。之后只能让 …
<Tonghuix> 机器人啥时候换昵称的。。kk哪去了
<yall> Tonghuix: 这bot不定期改nick.[ub],kk,^k^
<Tonghuix> 哦哦
<haoshanhaoshui> k
<Cherrot> archl: 在上班那
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • sodu apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf 显示找不到命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368519 在运行emacs的时候，提示： (emacs:2925): Gtk-WARNING **: 无法在模块路径中找到主题引擎：“pixmap” 之后输入：sodu apt-get install gtk2-engines-pixbuf 但是却提示：sodu:找不到命令 请问这是怎么回事呀？我又该如何解决呢？ 谢谢！  …
<archl> Cherrot: 额，是吧。
<archl> roylez 你还来，放假的宅主席
 * Cherrot 一到周末就格外冷清啊……
 * Cherrot 连主席都变僵尸了
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac315764/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 小朋友们不要看这对大姐姐！！！你会学坏的！！！ - AcFun.tv
<Cherrot> roylez 还好打码了……
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316334/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 以福利回
<Cherrot> roylez 这个没肉 不好看
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac192580/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 比起全裸,果然还是身上有点遮盖物更给力啊 - AcFun.tv
<archl> roylez 坏淫
<Cherrot> 我擦，今天猛然发现sudo用户被改动了
 * archl 向Windows的一般向用户推荐 nemo
<archl>  http://www.nemo-docs.com/index.html
<[ub]> archl,啥网址y Nemo Documents - The intuitive file manager
<Cherrot> sudo usermod -G www-data cherrot  开来这句有副作用？
<cfy> Cherrot: -G直接设置cherrot
<cfy> Cherrot: -G直接设置group
<cfy> Cherrot: 或许你需要的是-a -G
<archl> 。。。靠。又把windows当成xfce了
<cfy> - -!
<cfy> Linux localhost 3.3.0-gentoo #2 SMP Tue Mar 20 23:16:29 CST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<cfy> archl: 你来啦
<Cherrot> cfy 怪不得…… 看来这个操作不可逆了啊……
<cfy> Cherrot: wheel audio video games users vboxusers plugdev cfy
<cfy>  
<archl> cfy  才飞鸦
<cfy> archl: 啊人出来
<Cherrot> cfy Thank you！
<cfy> Cherrot: 你照着改改好了
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu有没有类似Gparted的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368523 今天新装的kubunut，使用移动硬盘装的，装完后没找到类似Gnome的Gparted的软件，以前安全移除可移动磁盘都是用的Gparted移除，KDE环境下有类似的软件吗，linux下umount移动硬盘的分区以后，可以直接拔了吗？ 本人小菜，问题弱智，回答一下， …
<archl> cfy 又是 gentoo
<cfy> archl: 不一定啊
<roylez> cfy: 渣渣c
<cfy|school> roylez: 额。。单词还没背。。。
<cfy|school> archl: 还有windows....
<roylez> cfy|school: 赶紧了
<Cherrot> cfy 好奇一下，你的wheel是干吗的组啊？
<archl> cfy 买的二手电脑啊，从 http://www.gettyimages.com.au/ 这个公司买的。
<[ub]> archl,啥网址y Stock Photography, Royalty-Free Photos, Video Footage & Music | Getty Images AU
 * cfy|school windows-nt
<cfy|school> archl: 不买。。
<cfy|school> Cherrot: su需要这个组
 * cfy afk
<archl> cfy 我买的。。。你今天又头脑浑浊了么。。。
<cfy> archl: .....
<cfy> archl: 是啊。。。写了两个小时的代码。。。
<cfy|school> 吐血了要。。。吃饭去。。
 * cfy|school afk
 * archl 昨天终于进入了睡袋睡觉了，一直睡地板太凉了
<archl> windows xp 真大。。。装几个程序就达到了30GB。。。
<Cherrot> archl: 怎么可能……
<archl> Cherrot: 我现在空间剩余48.1GB了。
<Cherrot> archl: 我装的是个XP精简版，1G都没到，里面就只有一个WPS :D
<archl> Cherrot: 纯正版，全套的XP SP3
<archl> 然后Office 2007
<archl> 还有一堆不知道为何的软件
<Cherrot> archl:  Office 2007确实很臃肿
<archl> 这个公司恐怕买了不少东西
<moska>  > Time.now
<[ub]> moska, 2012-03-25 11:05:14 +0800
<[ub]> 新 东北校区 • 哈工程的报个到~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368527 刚接触，遇到很多问题，希望各位多指点指点~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lionzh — 2012-03-25 11:02
<archl> Cherrot: 连winrar都买了
<Cherrot> archl: 哈哈，笨死了
<archl> Cherrot: 额？
<Cherrot> archl: WinRAR比起7z完全弱爆了嘛，他们还买
<archl> Cherrot: 人家信任公司，公司只能信任公司了
<Cherrot> archl: 这倒是哈
<moska> Cherrot: page是啥指令，还有crt
<Cherrot> moska: sorry哦，都没用过
<Cherrot> moska: 你确定crt是个命令？
<moska> Cherrot: 我在看看
<Cherrot> Sorry, user cherrot is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/apt-get update' as root on cherrot-TA880G-HD.   :-(
<moska> Cherrot: 我看错了，好像是个变量 ;)
<moska> Cherrot: the message output shall be piped through the command if the mailx internal variable crt is set to a value less the number of lines in the message;
<moska> .
<Cherrot> moska: :)
<moska> Cherrot: 我点掉了，它是个变量，the message output shall be piped through the command if the mailx internal variable crt is set to a value less the number of lines in the message;
<layerbase> 最 新的 JAVA是 什么 7?>
<layerbase> apt-get install <这 里 是 什么 ???>
<yall> layerbase: 你sudo aptitude search jre看看
<layerbase> :yall 喔
<layerbase> t2.mai0576.com
<gump> 现z在只有ubuntu的系统,但是想装win8.没有光驱.怎样用u盘弄啊?
<layerbase> p   libjrexx-java                   - automaton based regular expression API for
<layerbase> p   openjdk-6-jre                   - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<layerbase> p   openjdk-6-jre-headless          - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (h
<layerbase> p   openjdk-6-jre-lib               - OpenJDK Java runtime (architecture indepen
<layerbase> v   openjdk-6-jre-shark
<layerbase> java -version没 反应 啊 ??!!!!
<layerbase> JRE有 安装  好象还 很多
<gump> 用unetbootin能 弄么?
<yall> openjdk-6-jre
<gump> 现z在只有ubuntu的系统,但是想装win8.没有光驱.怎样用u盘弄啊? 谢谢
<yoursaf> win8支持U盘吗？
<yall> gump: 建议买一个外置光驱。会省很多事
<layerbase> 恩 openjdk 有 的  java -version没 反应 啊
<layerbase> WIN8可一 u起动
<layerbase> 4G以上
<gump> 那种u盘谁知道怎么做啊
<layerbase> wi嗯
<layerbase> win下  刻路 到 U盘就 好了
<gump> 没有 win
<layerbase> 谁 告诉我 uBUNTU 怎么 JAVA啊
<gump> 现在只有ubuntu....
<yoursaf> sudo apt-get install openjdk6-jdk
<yoursaf> openjek-6-jdk
<yoursaf> 上边的写错了
<layerbase> 恩  我 有 JRE的 啊
<yoursaf> 然后你想干嘛？
<layerbase> p   default-jre                     - Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime
<layerbase> p   default-jre-headless            - Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime (
<layerbase> p   docbook-jrefentry               - DocBook XML JRefEntry DTD
<layerbase> p   gcj-4.4-jre                     - Java runtime environment using GIJ/classpa
<layerbase> p   gcj-4.4-jre-headless            - Java runtime environment using GIJ/classpa
<layerbase> p   gcj-4.4-jre-lib                 - Java runtime library for use with gcj (jar
<layerbase> p   gcj-jre                         - Java runtime environment using GIJ/classpa
<[ub]> layerbase:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<yoursaf> 大家上IRC用什么客户端？
<layerbase> root@ubuntu-desktop:~/下载# apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<layerbase> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用)
<layerbase> E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<yoursaf> 那你肯定有东西占着资源呢
<yoursaf> 开着什么呢
<layerbase> 喔  我 开 了 新力特  关 了  好 了
<layerbase> 无法下载 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/icedtea-6-jre-cacao_6b20-1.9.9-0ubuntu1~10.04.2_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<layerbase> E: 有几个软件包无法下载，您可以运行 apt-get update 或者加上 --fix-missing 的选项再试试？
<yoursaf> 新立得或者softwherecenter
<layerbase> 源 没法连上 去
<Evanescence> 新力特? 啥东东?
<layerbase> 一堆404
<layerbase> 怎么 搞的  现在 UBUNTU 都 无法更新了 ??
<Evanescence> 这翻译过来的中文实在让人难懂...
<yoursaf> 你update一下什么效果？
<layerbase> 怎么 UPDATE?
<yoursaf> sudo apt-get update
<layerbase> 正 在 进度 中
<layerbase> 下载 1,969kB，耗时 25秒 (77.3kB/s)
<layerbase> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<layerbase> 为何 apt-get openjdk-6-jre就 不行 了 ???
<layerbase> install
<yoursaf> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<layerbase> 解压缩后会消耗掉 100MB 的额外空间。
<layerbase> 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]y
<layerbase> 0% [正在等待报头]
<Cherrot> cfy_away: 搞定了，和gentoo有点不太一样
<Cherrot> $id cherrot
<Cherrot> uid=1000(cherrot) gid=1000(cherrot) 组=1000(cherrot),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),116(lpadmin),118(admin),124(sambashare)
<layerbase> 开是 下 了
<layerbase> 3Q
<layerbase> 为何要 apt-get update一 下 呐 ??
<Guest44399> hi all
<yall> [ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.2.12 [3.1.6, 3.2.1-r2] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 76,551 kB
<[ub]> Guest44399, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<yoursaf> 你刚才下的是jdk吗。。
<layerbase> 是 JDK
<Guest44399> hi who is admin hre
<layerbase> openjdk-6-jre
<layerbase> 就是 404
<yall> Guest44399: roylez [ub]
<layerbase> UPDATE一下  就 可一 了
<roylez> yall: 我是城管，不是admin
<yoursaf> 而且我发现你好像在root用户下工作？
<yall> .
<layerbase> 恩  ro喔t
<layerbase> root
<Guest44399> how can i install chinese input
<yoursaf> sudo apt-get install ibus
<Guest44399> no i am window xp
<gump_> ...
<yoursaf> 晕。。。
<yoursaf> www.znwb.com
<layerbase> 万岁!!!JAVA可一 用 了
<yoursaf> 建议你少在root用户下折腾
<layerbase> Guest44399 very funny
<Guest44399> why
<layerbase> yoursaf 我 知
<gump_> 44399,are you chinese?
<Guest44399> yep
<layerbase> 只是  我 太 懶
<Guest44399> but i dont have chinese input software so i type english
<layerbase> 你 怎么 看出 我 ROOT?
<gump_> ....
<yoursaf> u can type pinyin,44399.
<Guest44399> ke yi ma
<gump_> haha
<yoursaf> hahahahahha
<Guest44399> wo xiang wen yi xia zheng mei zhe li de zong wen fang jian na mei shao a
<layerbase> zong wen fang jian
<Guest44399> jiu shi zhong wen fangjia
<Guest44399> mei ren li wo a
<gump_> the sentence is too long...
<gump_> can't understand
<Guest44399> how can i whisper to someone
<layerbase> VNC 5800是 干 什么 用 的  WWW服誤来 的
<Guest44399> i type in /list but the system does not run
<layerbase> 说 是 JAVA下 的 段口
<layerbase> VNC-CLIENT 都是 5900上 去 的
<layerbase> 5800干 什么 用 的 下 CLINET用 的 ?
<gump> click on the person you want to chat and click query
<gump> i don't know the command
<gump> i think it is /ping xxx
<Guest44399> i can not click on someone  i use windos xp
<gump> why? are you using the brower? or a client
<Guest44399> client
<gump> i using firefox, i can click...
<Guest44399> can i join website's channel
<gump>  Type /msg nickname (message) to start a private chat
<tnrazy>  /whois Guest44399
<[ub]> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有谁能提供UBUNTU12.04的虚拟机,我想在LINUX装WINDOWS XP http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368532 有谁能提供UBUNTU12.04的虚拟机,我想在LINUX装WINDOWS XP 本人是刚刚开始学LINUX UBUNTU的,在本论坛下载了一个11.10装完好就是12.04,里面没有中文输入法,也没办法运费WINDOWS XP软件!想问一下那位高手能帮忙,提供一下能装 …
<yoursaf> jj
<moska> echo "sdf"sdfsdf"sdfsdf"
<moska> echo 'sdfsdf"sdfsdfsdf"sdfsdf'
<moska> echo  '"ji"'
<moska> echo "'j'"
<Cherrot> moska: what are you doing?
<moska> Cherrot: 想测试，
<Cherrot> moska: :)
<moska> Cherrot: 你给我几条关于echo的
<Cherrot> moska:  echo 'Hello world'
<Cherrot> echo 'Hello world' > test
<Cherrot> echo 'Hello again' >> test
<Cherrot> echo 'Hello once more' |grep hello -i
 * Cherrot leaving
<Guest44399> piao/msg hamo
<moska> Cherrot: &>是什么意思
<moska> hamo: &>是什么意思
<[ub]> 新 Shell脚本 • RPM打包问题？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368542 想用RPM做个安装程序，按照网上的教程，已经文件打包成text.tar.gz，里面只有一个文件，aa.sh 在写spec的时候遇到了困难，如何修改可以让aa.sh安装到/root/下，换句话说就是安装完test.rpm后aa.sh在root文件夹里 Summary: Simple Example for RPM Building DEMO. Name: test V …
<reiv> moska: redirect stdout & stderr
<moska> reiv: 把&符号重定向到xx  ?
<moska> reiv: 重定向错误输出到xx ?
<moska> reiv: 取标准错误重定向输出到xx ?
<yang__> 这里有没有大学LUG
<yang__> ？？
<yang__> 我们想在大学成立LUG
<yang__> 请求帮助
<Cherrot> moska: 没见过
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 开启自动登录后好像有些权限问题，用chrome的时候 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368544 以前没开自动登录，每次开系统先输入密码，没问题，后来开了自动登录，开启chrome的时候提示让输入密码才能读写一些配置文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 盖茨他爹 — 2012-03-25 12:52
<moska> hi
<[ub]> moska, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<moska> &>   >&2  2>&1  <&分别是啥意思， adam8157
<adam8157> moska: 善用google
<moska> adam8157: google能分辨这种符号吗？貌似百度不能
<adam8157> moska: 1, 你用百度, 无语 2, 就不能有点搜索技巧么, 关键字改成"bash 重定向"什么的.
<moska> adam8157: 搜到了，  http://linux.vbird.org/linux_basic/0320bash.php#redirect_com
<[ub]> moska ⇪ t: 鳥哥的 Linux 私房菜 -- 學習 bash shell
<moska> adam8157: 不过google真的不能搜索'>'符号估计'-'也搜不了，不明白这是为啥
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Mint 和 fcitx…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368545 Mint 12 下怎么安装 fcitx4.2啊， 我已经添加了ppa了，为什么还是 4.0？？？ 本来用的ibus，图标出问题了，受不了投靠fcitx。 说实在的，fcitx4.0 用着不错，就是选词框太小，还改不了…… 于是，喜新厌旧阿…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoehaier — 2012 …
<lolicon>       x >?= it->second;
<lolicon> 这是什么语法
<lolicon> C++
<lolicon> >?=
<caasi_> yourenma?
<MaskRay> deprecated
<moska> MAIL这个环境变量有什么用？
<hamo> adam8157 .
<adam8157> hamo: 干啥
<ucbs> 4
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆...
<roylez> adam8157: 啊蛋
<gebjgd> roylez: 你又无聊了
<roylez> gebjgd: 无聊就是生活
<adam8157> roylez: 一会儿去报名口语去
<adam8157> roylez: 啥时候去美国?
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道
<gebjgd> roylez: 和老婆演习造人啊
<roylez> adam8157: 您甭练了，舌头不利索，别把牙练崩了
<adam8157> roylez: 今天腿没有酸痛, 嘿嘿
<adam8157> roylez: ... 我开会要说话! 不能哑巴
<roylez> adam8157: 咬舌头
<moska> 环境变量原来是用于目录的
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ bingo
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: MAIL变量是用于mailx的默认目录吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 嗯。類似 cuda的變量就是cuda目錄
<Evanescence> 有人用taskwarrior 的么?
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 那如果我MAIL=/home/moska/mbox,难道mailx会去/home/moska/mbox读取邮件？
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 嗯
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 那这个mbox是个文件还是文件夹？
 * adam8157 出门
<Cherrot> 花正品一半的钱买了个内存 ，不知是水货还是假货……
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 。。 不一定，，有時有些是 配置的存放位置。。。 要看具體
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 我買的是殘次品
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直以为程序的参数都应该在.xxrc文件里，难道mailx的参数需要用环境变量来改而不是.mailrc?
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 可以在 .bash_pro... 裏設置
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 也可以用軟體本身設置，不過要重啓軟體才能生效，例如 firefox thunderbird opera
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 这么惨…… 我的不知道能挺多久  DDR3 1600的骇客神条，批次竟然是09年的
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 我這裏 少了 0.4G ,，
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试修改MAIL变量，看mailx能改变默认目录不
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 不行呀，我$MAIL=/home/moska后，mail的默认目录还是/var/mail/moska
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ ..額。。 你看 manpages
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: man mail ?
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 可能有特殊說明
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天晚上刚看了man mail，上面就没提默认目录的事，又看了hp和oracle的mailx doc，上面说的默认目录又不一样，一个说是/var/spool/mail/，另一个说是/var/mail/，而我的机子上是/var/mail/
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 不清楚，，我用 TB管理郵件的，
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 不明白为啥man mail里为啥不提默认目录的事
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 額，你問上游
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 问谁
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 自己google
<moska> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<[ub]> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs有类eclipse的ctrl+shift+r打开文件的功能么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368548 在指定的工程目录，输入文件名，不需要像c x f一样输入目录，就能打开文件的。 应该是搜索整个目录吧，做的好的话应该是建索引了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dulm — 2012-03-25 13:57
 * Cherrot 内存的包装批号和dmidecode出来的批号不一样 悲剧……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 所以說。在天朝是個悲哀，，
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 谁让你买便宜货的
<Cherrot> gebjgd: CyrusYzGTt 而且老板也不懂……瀑布汗……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 他不懂才怪呢
<Cherrot> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13392195826 就这家 同志们不要上当了……
<[ub]> Cherrot,啥网址y 爆 金士顿2G骇客神条 DDR3 1600 2G台机内存条 游戏玩家首选正品-淘宝网
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 肯定懂的，， 只是欺騙你
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 老板说他是傻子 你也敢信?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 他说30天内免费退货，快递他出。 如果是假内存能撑完30天不？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..看圖片，，內存很舊。。有點生鏽的感覺，你怎麼買了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: memtest
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1drbzos9ao2g.gif
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 嗯好呢，想起来主板内置这个软件了
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 我看他月交易量130，就买了……
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ - -||
<yoursaf> 有用FVWM的在吗
<Cherrot> roylez 这猫太能跳了
<Cherrot> yoursaf: 你找神？
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 他说是水货，不过内存批号都不一致，看来是假货了
<yoursaf> 神今天不在？
<Cherrot> yoursaf: 看来神今天不在
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..我這裏有一個是殘次品，我放在 第四個插槽。。
<yoursaf> 哦，我滴神吖
<roylez> Cherrot: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn059/xiaozhan/20120324/2115/x_large_nlnx_78f0000051391262.gif
<yoursaf> 谁能告诉我一下私聊命令，我新来IRC人
<Cherrot> yoursaf: 你刚才就跟我私聊了啊
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 随便发行版都有
<yoursaf> 现在还是私聊状态吗？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 我的Ubuntu木有……  我是想晚上重启在主板里跑memtest去
<Cherrot> gebjgd: wow 我的主板内置的memtest还是最新的呢，源里版本也是4.2.1
<yoursaf> 有没有人在用emacs?
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如何自动排列桌面图标啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368553 如附件所示，如何自动排列桌面的图标呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahyanglf — 2012-03-25 14:36
<soiamso> Cherrot: 这个东西买新的不是更好。。。。。。。。
<Cherrot> soiamso: 买之前我也不知道他给我发的是什么货啊……  贪小便宜的后果啊……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你太天真了 便宜没好货  这话在天朝绝对有效
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 唉 以后非行货不买了……
<soiamso> Cherrot: 好评率不到 99.8 的不买
<ofan_> 在哪都有效
<roylez> hamo: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3746692
<[ub]> roylez ⇪ t: Poll: What's Your Favorite Programming Language? | Hacker News
<soiamso> Cherrot: 深圳的东西你都敢买 ？
<roylez> hamo: 蹦一个
<hamo> roylez   .
<Cherrot> soiamso: 第一回买，手贱了
<bot_hamo>  hi! moorcock.freenode.net 005 bot_hamo CASEMAPPING=rfc1459 CHARSET=ascii NICKLEN=16 CHANNELLEN=50 TOPICLEN=390 ETRACE CPRIVMSG CNOTICE DEAF=D MONITOR=100 FNC TARGMAX=NAMES
<Cherrot> hamo: 同情你~
 * hamo 叫bot进来..
<hamo> roylez  主席早啊
<roylez> hamo: ......
<soiamso> Cherrot:  买深圳生产的东西，也不能在深圳人手上买，上海的声誉好一点。
<ofan_> 全都是做前端的
<ofan_> js太高
<Cherrot> soiamso: soga  我现在把这个1333的条超到1600跑，争取30天之内跑死它
<soiamso> Cherrot: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2819918543&initiative_id=itemz_20120325
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 金士顿 骇客神条 2G DDR3 1600 内存 KHX1600C9AD3/2G 带散热片-淘宝网
<soiamso> Cherrot: 但是这个价可以到 京东买了。
<ofan_> 2g不够用
<Cherrot> soiamso: 这个价格貌似就是原装行货了 京东差不多这个钱。 后悔啊
<soiamso> Cherrot: http://www.360buy.com/product/253364.html
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 【金士顿KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX】金士顿（Kingston）HyperX DDR3 1600 4G(2Gx2条)台式机内存(KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我的就标称KHX1600C9D3K2/4GX， 结果里面是 KHX1333....
<gebjgd> 2G足够了
<soiamso> Cherrot: http://www.360buy.com/product/564328.html
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 【金士顿KHX1600C9D3K8/32GX】金士顿（Kingston）骇客神条 DDR3 1600 32GB(4Gx8条)台式机内存(KHX1600C9D3K8/32GX) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
 * Cherrot KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX   还是两条套装拆成单条卖的
<Cherrot> soiamso: ... 买不起……
<soiamso> Cherrot: 一般作假集中在 显卡， 内存， cpu
<soiamso> Cherrot: 显卡就算是新的也有可能是垃圾
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我想不通这玩意怎么去作假呢，尤其是CPU
<soiamso> Cherrot: 如果你没有留下手机，记得给差评
<Cherrot> soiamso: 留了……
<soiamso> Cherrot: 给差评了？
<Cherrot> soiamso: 还没呢 刚收到货，准备退货 让它退邮费
<soiamso> Cherrot: 你是看到芯片是 1333的？
<jiero> Cherrot: 买了什么？
<Cherrot> soiamso: sudo dmidecode |grep -A16 "Memory Device$"  这里面列出的partnumber是  KHX1333C7D3K2/4GX ，不过内存已经到1600Mhz了
<Cherrot> jiero: 水货2G内存，貌似是假货
<jiero> Cherrot: 结果你还是买了啊。。。
 * hamo brb
<Cherrot> jiero: 他说是水货，拿回来一测估计是假货……
<jiero> Cherrot: 我直接又买了台同型号的主机，然后两个机子平分一下配件。
<Cherrot> jiero: 干吗不把好配件全放一台上
<jiero> Cherrot: 做了，结果另一台的windows失败，然后这台debian失败。
<jiero> 算了。
<Cherrot> jiero: ...
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 如何完全卸载ultimate edition??? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368556 装了ultimate edition 过后，开机和关机都要等待开启或关闭ultimate edition，有时候时间很长，想卸载，就用新立德软件安装包把所有ultimate edition的主题包全删了，但开机的时候还是要等ultimate edition开启，怎么办，求助！！！！ 统计信息:  …
<jiero> Cherrot: debian用了ATI显卡直接完全花屏，根本连tty都进不去
<jiero> Cherrot: 所以我也就只的到了 4GB内存而已。2.66Ghz的CPU和ATI 2400显卡就给windows吧。
<jiero> Cherrot: 你这个是 4GX，怎么才2GB额。
<soiamso> jiero: 两台台式？
<jiero> Cherrot 结果两台都插满了内存条。
<jiero> soiamso: 恩。
<Cherrot> jiero: K2/4GX 也就是说是2G*2的
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。
<jiero> soiamso: 都是 Dell Optiplex 755。
<gebjgd> jiero: 松鼠和你的情况正好相反
<soiamso> jiero: 机箱？
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么？买了2台笔记本？
<gebjgd> jiero: debian ati没事
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<jiero> gebjgd: 他运气好。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我测试了这个ATI在windows下的性能，同样垃圾呢。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 什么机箱？
<gebjgd> jiero: 那是你的卡太弱了
<jiero> soiamso: 整套额。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我就是说这个ATI
<soiamso> jiero: ati 不带 hd的卡，什么你都不用想了，还不如买 150的独立显卡
<jiero> soiamso: 卖家都没提到有。我也没预料到
<soiamso> jiero: 就是双显卡，现在不能玩了？
<jiero> soiamso:  www.gettyimages.com/ 我买的就是这个公司的
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我的是hd的集显，同样不爽
<jiero> soiamso: 什么啊。我都不明白，什么HD，双显卡——现在的新东西我都不懂。
<soiamso> Cherrot: hd4xxx 也是换代产品，基本不用
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我中枪了……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 我这里爽的很
<jiero> gebjgd: 你是新电脑
<gebjgd> jiero: 2006年的
<jiero> gebjgd: 额。
<soiamso> Cherrot: 但是玩 魔兽，cs 完全没有问题吧
<jiero> soiamso: 。。。
<Cherrot> 加了2G,爽很多了。 管他是不是真货呢，先用着呗
<gebjgd> jiero: 我三台ati呢
<Cherrot> soiamso: 那肯定没问题
<soiamso> jiero: 那些都是 04年以前的作品
<jiero> gebjgd: 我现在intel 了。
<gebjgd> soiamso: 这年头谁玩cs 魔兽啊
<soiamso> gebjgd: 还有很多吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 中国国境内大批吧
<gebjgd> soiamso: 你是说天朝那帮苦逼的大笑声?
<gebjgd> soiamso: 我上大学时候玩的cs 和魔兽 都过去10年了
<soiamso> gebjgd: 那你现在玩什么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我大学时候玩的游戏是Urban Terror。。。
<gebjgd> soiamso: 女人
<jiero> gebjgd: 你还玩女人，有那么多女人让你玩？
<gebjgd> jiero: 一个就够玩了
<gebjgd> jiero: 换花样啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 那你有点悲额，只让一个女人就占用了巨量的时间
<gebjgd> jiero: 我本来就没那么多时间
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。
<jiero> gebjgd: 明白
<gebjgd> jiero: 和没工作的人没法比啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 痔油
<jiero> gebjgd:  机油
<gebjgd> jiero: 痔疣
<gebjgd> jiero: 自由
<jiero> gebjgd: 自由的是你的天赋呢
<gebjgd> jiero: 你的
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的
 * jiero 抱抱gebjgd
<haoshanhaoshui> ?
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 跪求SIS672显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368561 因为当年的年少无知，小弟买了一个垃圾本，用上了这从此让人蛋疼的SIS672显卡,800*600的分辨率一度令小弟放弃ubuntu。怎奈小弟又对ubuntu比较着迷！索性发此一帖，还望各位大大不吝出手相助！临屏涕零，呜呼哀哉！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 游牧时光  …
<moska> 800*600的分辨率。。。
 * moska hate 分辨率低的东东
<Evanescence> 这现在的贴子都写的这么悲壮,华丽么?
<Evanescence> 真让我纠结,现在语文水平都很高啊
<moska> mailx竟然有不同的man。。。
<gebjgd> sis672?
<moska> gebjgd: 怎么用grep 显示一个包含字符moska那行的上一行和下一行？
<gebjgd> moska: 不会
<roylez> gebjgd: 渣
<roylez> moska: grep -B 1 -A 1 xxx oo.txt
<moska> gebjgd: 比如你要在man command里面找一个字符moska,并且要显示moska那行的上一行和下一行
<moska> roylez: 哦
<gebjgd> roylez: 啦啦啦啦啦啦啦
<roylez> jiero: 呆鼠，去抱 gebjgd
<gebjgd> 刚看到grep有这功能
<moska> roylez: 参数必须放到所搜索字符的前面吗？可以放后面吗
<kuanger_> 终于看到中文了……
<roylez> moska: 你试试不就知道了
<[ub]> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<moska> roylez: 可以
<gebjgd> moska: man里有命令的格式和顺序 自己看 这事情还用主席出手
<moska> gebjgd: man grep里参数是放在文件前面的
<moska> gebjgd: 我想把参数放文件后面
<gebjgd> roylez | moska: 你试试不就知道了
 * tenzu 主席万岁
<roylez> tenzu: .
<moska> gebjgd: 试过后发现是可以的
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪晚睡
<tenzu> roylez: 面试的人鸟语真烂
<roylez> tenzu: 那必须的....
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你面试啥
<vamadir> 大家好。怎么用 淘宝api？
<tenzu> roylez: 我随便问了个问题, 90%的人没答出来
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我负责鸟语部分
<roylez> tenzu: .....
<tenzu> roylez: 有人在昨天的笔试里, 一个鸟语单词都没写的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你英语老牛了
<moska> tenzu: 你招啥人
<vamadir> 有人教我淘宝api
<vamadir> 吗？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我只是让他们解释一下某个专业英语的单词而已
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你问了啥
<gebjgd> tenzu: 说说看
<tenzu> gebjgd: 比如说解释一下什么叫girder
<gebjgd> tenzu: 太有深度了 没听说过
<tenzu> gebjgd: 专业词汇噻
<tenzu> moska: 我不招人
<gebjgd> tenzu: 赛娄里塞
<soiamso> vamadir: 淘宝的 api 不是有 sdk 的吗 。。。。。。
<vamadir> soiamso，是我不知道怎么用
<soiamso> vamadir:  也有文档。
<mao> 如何让tcpdump抓的ip包显示传输层协议号而不是协议名
<vamadir> soiamso, 有
<vamadir> soiamso, 可是我不太明白汉语
<soiamso> vamadir: 也有英语版
<vamadir> soiamso。没找到了
<moska> roylez: 我终于把mailx的默认目录给改了
<soiamso> vamadir: but taobao is just for chinese ,so that's normal
<moska> roylez: .mailrc里直接set MAIL=/home/moska/moska就行了，moska是mbox文件
<vamadir> soiamso, i know. i want understand. How to use taobao api
<moska> roylez: 昨天看oracle和hp的doc上面写的默认目录貌似还不一样
<soiamso> vamadir: 文档写得很清楚，如果你是java程序员的话
<vamadir> soiamso, 我不是程序员。 我要教
<vamadir> soiamso, 我不是程序员。 我要学习
<soiamso> vamadir: service is not free
<soiamso> vamadir: http://open.taobao.com/doc/detail.htm?id=34
<[ub]> soiamso,啥网址y 淘宝开放平台 - 文档中心 - 开发文档 - 常用工具 - 资源下载 - SDK下载介绍
<reiv> 没有谁是天生的程序员的。
<jiero> Spring的要求倒是真的奇怪的，Ultra Detail只需要 GTX 580 20%的处理能力，但是i5
<jiero> i5 2500K 超频到4.7Ghz都会100%的
<jiero> 纯粹吃CPU的
<zlszk> 编译 bochs   make install 提示 无法获取"./bios/BIOS-bochs-*" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录 无法获取"./bios/VGABIOS*" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac317931/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 我的蛋用的是防火材料... - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez你就欺负老实人
<[ub]> 新 Wine及其分支 • 用WINE 玩 魔兽后面加 war3.exe -opengl 提示：Couldn't open Game.dll http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368565 用WINE 玩 魔兽后面加 war3.exe -opengl 提示：Couldn't open Game.dll 用WINE 玩 魔兽后面加 war3.exe -opengl 提示：Couldn't open Game.dll 用WINE 玩 魔兽后面加 war3.exe -opengl 提示：Couldn't open Game.dll 有点无语。 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<jiero> roylez 坏主席
<jiero> roylez 额。acfun根本就是虚伪的网站，根本不存在
<jiero> Cherrot: 会设置Linux下的java吗？
<jiero> Cherrot: 中文效果搞不定
<Cherrot> jiero: 中文什么效果啊？
<jiero> Cherrot: 感觉中文显示的很糟糕
<soiamso> jiero: ibm 那个GUI框架 中文没有问题吧
<jiero> soiamso: 额。不知道ibm的，没用过ibm
<soiamso> jiero: swing ?
<jiero> soiamso: 不懂
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac317844/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 可爱的男孩子，真是让人眼前一亮啊 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez 你表演个我一定看
<soiamso> jiero:  netbean 用另外一个 sun自带那个，中文傻了
<soiamso> jiero: 搞错了 swt
<soiamso> jiero: swing就是那个中文很差的
<Cherrot> jiero: 你说的是字体反锯齿对吧？
<roylez> jiero: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac192580/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 比起全裸,果然还是身上有点遮盖物更给力啊 - AcFun.tv
<soiamso> Cherrot: 他说的应该是 字不显示
<Cherrot> jiero: 中文不显示？
<jiero> Cherrot: 只是看起来难看额。
 * jiero 抱抱寂寞的roylez
<Cherrot> jiero: export _JAVA_OPTIONS='-Dawt.useSystemAAFontSettings=on'
<tenzu> 主席被罗姐抱了
<jiero> Cherrot: 绑定到 java上么。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 给帽子
<jiero> Cherrot: 好吧。
<jiero> soiamso:  Cherrot谢谢
<Cherrot> jiero: 导出这个环境变量 JVM会读取到
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士早...
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac315949/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 【无福利】伪物语中揉乳特典片段 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez 传播福利者。。。
<jiero> roylez 说6.4吧。
<tenzu> hamo: yooooooooooo
<jiero> roylez 都解禁了。。。slashdot都报道到了
<Cherrot> jiero: 一般的Java Swing程序貌似都能用这个环境变量解决了 :)
<roylez> hamo: .....唉，这个实在太威猛了
<jiero> Cherrot: 噢。。。应该加的Ubuntu中文Wiki中去。
<hamo> roylez 现在无法福利...晚上回去再看
<roylez> ....
<Cherrot> jiero: 我加到UbuntuSkills里吧
<soiamso> jiero: 在linux写的swing在win 下看不到，在win下写的 swin在linux下看不到。
<jiero> soiamso:  你知道我是一只牛
<Cherrot> soiamso: 不会的吧
<Cherrot> soiamso: 除非设置了字体
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316591/
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 中国hiphop皇帝 他奶奶很淡定 - AcFun.tv
<hamo> bot_hamo: hihi
<bot_hamo>  hi! hamo
<soiamso> Cherrot: 初学
<Cherrot> roylez 寂寞的宅主席啊~
<Cherrot> roylez 偶陪女朋友呢，不跟主席玩
<jiero> roylez 。。。
<roylez> jiero: .
<jiero> roylez 去征婚吧
<roylez> jiero: 你也想出去
<Cherrot> soiamso: Swing可以设置字体，不动它就行了。或者设成通用字体族
 * Cherrot 被踢了…… :-(
<jiero> roylez 好吧。觉得你好可怜。
<roylez> Cherrot: 专心配女朋友去，别一心二用，聊啥天
<Cherrot> roylez :P
<jiero> Cherrot: 你女朋友不在这里吧。
<ofan_> yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...
<Cherrot> jiero: 不在 哈哈
<ofan_> Cherrot: 有女友你天天这聊？
 * jiero 发现Creative Suite强行推。
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 重新挂载usr目录后无法正常使用，求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368568 U盘安装的11.10，usr目录分小了，只给了3.8G，现在快用完了，于是就换了一个挂载点，一下是我的做法： 1.建立好要替换的分区，以root权限登陆，进入文件系统，将/usr文件夹复制到新分区，我的是sda12，这里提醒和我一 …
<jiero> ofan_ 他女朋友给他的称号很好玩哦
<Cherrot> ofan_: 女友对linux木兴趣
<ofan_> jiero: 什么
<ofan_> Cherrot: 美女友的才玩linux
<ofan_> 没
<roylez> jiero: 这孩子真心不错 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac316591/
<jiero> ofan_是美女友的才玩
<Cherrot> jiero: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills#openjdk6_.E7.9A.84.E5.AE.89.E8.A3.85.E5.92.8C.E4.B8.AD.E6.96.87.E8.AE.BE.E7.BD.AE
<[ub]> Cherrot ⇪ ti: UbuntuSkills - Ubuntu中文
<jiero> roylez 也可怜我吧，我根本无法进入 acfun这个网站的。
<jiero> Cherrot +1
<roylez> jiero: 难道是袋鼠与狗不得入内？
<ofan_> jiero: 现在国外也可以看youku了
<jiero> roylez 华人与狗可以入内
<roylez> tenzu adam8157: 是不是该 ban 了 jiero ？
<jiero> ofan_ 以前就可以吧
<ofan_> jiero: 可以看以前不能看的
<ofan_> jiero: chrome装个插件就行
<jiero> ofan_ 能啊。
<tenzu> roylez: 您出手
<jiero> ofan_ 有人上传了游戏视频我就看了，是不是侵权的不能？
<ofan_> jiero: 电影
<roylez> tenzu: 好久没杀生了，有些手生呢
<roylez> jiero: .
<ofan_> jiero: 会显示只能在大陆地区播放
<tenzu> roylez: 我没有ban过, 不会命令
<ofan_> jiero: 上没上过网啊你
<jiero> roylez ？
<roylez> tenzu: /kickban
<jiero> ofan_ 我上网9年后有了一个qq号。
<roylez> jiero: 没事
<ofan_> jiero: 好孩子
<tenzu> roylez: 有没有指定ban时间的命令?
<ofan_> qq真是渣
<roylez> tenzu: 没有...
<tenzu> roylez: 那忘了unban不是苦逼了
<roylez> tenzu: 恩
<ofan_> tenzu: 写个脚本
 * jiero 决定学囡囡
<tenzu> ofan_: 没那能耐
 * jiero 开溜，大家1个月后见
<roylez> tenzu: 我帮jiero一个忙，ban他一个月
<tenzu> 罗姐干吗去了?
<tenzu> roylez: google calendar上写个提醒
<ofan_> 我看行
<roylez> tenzu: 人不在还不知道怎么ban的好呢
<tenzu> roylez: 人不在还不能ban了?
<roylez> tenzu: 可以的，但是我没用过
<tenzu> roylez: 把他叫上线
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 n-m
<alvin_rxg> Ö±½Óbanß¡£¡£
<[ub]> alvin_rxg say: 直接ban呗。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> wtf?
<ofan_> wtf?
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu ¹Ù·½µÄÐÅÏ¢¶¼¶ÔµÄ˵¡£¡£
<[ub]> alvin_rxg say: ubuntu 官方的信息都对的说。。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> 啊哈
<alvin_rxg> 昨天咋没事？
<ofan_> 用gb的应该直接ban
<tenzu> 支持打倒gb
<alvin_rxg> tenzu: 哟，开始反对 国家标准 了？
<tenzu> alvin_rxg: 我个人喜欢火星标准
<ofan_> tenzu: 给我帽子，我来执行
<tenzu> 没帽子了
<ofan_> yoooo
<alvin_rxg> jooooo
<tenzu> 有一种避孕套被摘了的赶脚
<ofan_> tenzu: 爽？
<alvin_rxg> ofan_: 他是女的
<tenzu> ofan_: 说不上来
<ofan_> weeeeee..
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 一样也是双
<ofan_> 爽
<CyrusYzGTt> 攤子有不河蟹的東西 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=121&t=366907&sid=884c18bf102e8cb6a63c352bddc0120e
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: LoveGirl - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<zlszk> 请问bash执行一个程序的过程是什么？ 我编译安装了bochs然后删除了/usr/local/bin/bochs ,重新apt安装了bochs,为什么每次执行bochs都提示找不到/usr/local/bin/bochs,bash是根据哪个文件老找bochs的？
<alvin_rxg> zlszk: $PATH
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 这种行为很恶劣
<zlszk> alvin_rxg, 可是我在/usr/bin 有bochs 为什么现在不查找这个目录呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ ??
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 竟然发这种东西
<alvin_rxg> zlszk: echo $PATH 看看有哪些内容。或者 你得重启 bash
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 這個應該就是ee的朋友吧。。
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道
<zlszk> alvin_rxg, 多谢 没重启bash
<alvin_rxg> :/
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 好吧，， 反正我不是版主，表示這個越多越好
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 貌似是 NOIE的
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 是
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<[ub]> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 计划用 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ，请问下桌面版作为服务器用，和Server版区别大妈？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368574 谢谢，我是新人。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lizhenjun — 2012-03-25 17:33
<hello2013> 无法连接配置服务器: D-BUS 错误：GConf 守护进程正在关闭。
<ofan_> hello2013: 换DE
<hello2013> DE ?
<ofan_> hello2013: 换成KDE或其他的
<namoamitabuddha> hello2013: 看下 log 是什么错误。
<moska> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds3%2Fmail.htm
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Help - AIX 6.1 Information Center
<moska> Bourne shell（bsh 命令）使用并检查以下变量。可以在 $HOME/.profile 中设置这些变量。
<moska> MAILCHECK	 指定 Bourne shell 检查系统邮箱中邮件的间隔。
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<moska> roylez: 在AIX里能用上面这样的东东，在ubuntu里能吗
<roylez> moska: 你说神马呢
<moska> roylez: http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds3%2Fmail.htm
<roylez> moska: 可以
<moska> roylez: 它没给后面的参数到底是路径还是时间什么
<roylez> moska: 自己查
<moska> roylez: google.com/ncr连接被中断，查不了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de <~ google.com)
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 求帮助：版本的选择，和桌面环境的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368576 我想用linux学习编程和建服务器，希望对我以后的工作能有帮助，也打算长期使用linux,以前用过UBuntu,也从一点都不懂到能开启特效，但是今天有点茫然了 更新这么频繁，我不知道选择什么版本？ 昨天安装了CentOS,可是服务器版 …
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt: 好几天前我就看到了 :D
<ofan_> shit git弄砸了，代码丢了
<moska> Cherrot: 帮个忙看看这个MAILCHECK怎么用， http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.cmds%2Fdoc%2Faixcmds3%2Fmail.htm
<Cherrot> ofan_: 不能回滚吗？
<Cherrot> moska: 你折腾啥呢？
<Cherrot> moska: 你想干吗？
<ofan_> Cherrot: 没commit
<moska> Cherrot: 有新邮件后终端自动提醒我
<ofan_> merge中途做的修改，merge --abort玩就没了
<Cherrot> ofan_: 比较悲剧的行为。。。
<Cherrot> moska: 我没玩过，平常不在终端下操作 :D  你确定这玩意儿可以做到么
<moska> Cherrot: 我刚问主席，他说可以
<Cherrot> moska: 主席是坏淫~
<moska> Cherrot: 关键是人家是AIX,我是ubuntu...
<moska> Cherrot: http://h30097.www3.hp.com/docs/base_doc/DOCUMENTATION/V51_HTML/MAN/MAN1/0002____.HTM
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y mailx(1)
<Cherrot> moska: 如果软件能装上那应该UNIX或Linux都没问题的吧
<moska> Cherrot: When mail arrives for you from another user, the mail system puts the mail  in your system mailbox (/var/spool/mail/user).  The command shell will  notify you that mail has arrived before displaying its next prompt (that  is, notification is synchronous), provided that the MAIL environment  variable is set and the interval specified by MAILCHECK (mail for csh) has  elapsed since the shell last checked for mail.  If you are logged in, the  shell se
<moska> nds a message to your terminal to tell you that new mail has  arrived.  If you are not logged in, a message is sent to your terminal the  next time you log in.	 The notification message is the value of the MAILMSG  environment variable.	
<moska> Cherrot: 直接在$HOME/.profile里 MAIL=/home/usera/inbox  MAILCHECK=60 就行了？
<Cherrot> moska:  需要设置MAIL环境变量
<Cherrot> moska: 要不要export出来
<moska> Cherrot: 在.profile里还是直接在终端下
<Cherrot> moska: ~/.profile里
<Cherrot> moska: 终端下只作用于当前会话
<moska> Cherrot: 我的mbox是/home/usera/inbox,那我在.profile里写 MAIL=/home/usera/inbox   MAILCHECK=60就行了吗？它都没说变量值的类型
<Cherrot> 前面都加个 export ，这样才能导出成环境变量
<Cherrot> moska: Shell中的变量没有类型啊
<moska> Cherrot: export MAIL=/home/xxxx  export MAILCHECK=99 ?
<Cherrot> moska: 嗯
<ofan_> shell里貌似也有lambda函数
<moska> Cherrot: MAILCHECK的值是秒还是分钟？
<Cherrot> 如果不想重启的话 就在终端里执行一下这个文件
<Cherrot> moska: 不知道，你去看说明吧 这软件我没玩过
<namoamitabuddha> lambda 函数？
<namoamitabuddha> lambda 函数和 type 有啥关系。
<moska> Cherrot: man里面没有这个选项
<moska> Cherrot: 我是在ibm的网站上看到的
<moska> Cherrot: ibm网站上也没写变量的值是啥
<Cherrot> moska: http://www.ibm.com/search/csass/search?sn=mh&q=MAILCHECK&lang=en&cc=zz&en=utf
<[ub]> Cherrot,啥网址y IBM Search
<moska> Cherrot: MAILCHECK, The number of seconds that the shell lets elapse before checking
<Cherrot> skype怎么不听qtconfig的招呼呢  烦淫
<Cherrot> moska: 是啊
<Cherrot> Axure RP 真好用
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: 是不是 skype 里边已经设置了自己的 style ？
 * Cherrot 再一次用盗版 有点小激动的感觉
<moska> http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infocenter/aix/v6r1/index.jsp?topic=%2Fcom.ibm.aix.files%2Fdoc%2Faixfiles%2Fenviron.htm
<[ub]> moska,啥网址y Help - AIX 6.1 Information Center
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 可修改skype的界面样式不管用，界面灰灰的好丑
<Cherrot> moska: 怎么了
<moska> Cherrot:  usrenv = "MAIL=/home/spool/mail/dhs,MAILCHECK=600"
<Cherrot> moska: 这写法是不是AIX自己的。
<Cherrot> moska: 你先试试看不久知道了？
<moska> Cherrot: 嗯，我试试
<reiv> Cherrot: 小是形容词，不能修饰激动。激动需要副词来修饰。
<Cherrot> reiv: :D 那应该咋说呢
<reiv> Cherrot: 稍微有些激动...
<moska> Cherrot: export MAIL=/home/usera/inbox需要分号结尾吗
<Cherrot> reiv: :D 还好不是 小ly 激动~
<Freebuilder> IRC 登录名不能用中文，不太爽！
<reiv> Cherrot: 去掉小也可以的。有点激动就是不很激动。”有点“和”小“重复了。
<Cherrot> moska: 不需要。 而且linux下的路径分隔符是冒号
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 建客好~
<gebjgd> Cherrot: skype一直不稳定
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 不过打电话没有问题
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 貌似语音时间长了（大概两三个小时）会崩溃
<moska> Cherrot: 建好了，怎么在终端里执行这个文件？
<Cherrot> moska: . ~/.profile
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 好！
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 其他倒很稳定的。 官方出的扯淡64位版还是32位的。。
<moska> Cherrot: bash: /home/usera/.profile: 权限不够
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 会断线
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 崩溃以前有 后来没了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 2.2.0.35
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 那倒没遇见过
<Cherrot> moska那就 chmod +x ~/.profile 吧
<Freebuilder> vim 中的 python 代码在自己单独的线程中执行的？
<Cherrot> moska: -rw-r--r--   1 cherrot cherrot     584 2012-02-29 21:11 .profile 我的执行起来都没问题
<moska> Cherrot: 我chown下它？
<Cherrot> moska: 难道你不是所有者？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, ~/.profile 千万不要加 x！
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 为啥？  不过确实没必要加x，刚才误导 moska了
<moska> Cherrot: -rw-r--r-- 1 moska moska 768 2012-03-25 18:35 .profile
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 那文件是供你 source 使的，不是给你直接执行的
<Cherrot> moska: 那你怎么会没有权限呢？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 你应该是漏看了楼上一个点号！
<moska> Cherrot: moska不属于任何组
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 点命令，匿名命令，bash 中等效于 source
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我就是让它 source执行的啊  moska 你是不是看漏了？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 是 moska 的有问题，我的没问题 :)
<moska> Cherrot: 少了个.
<moska> Cherrot: 成功执行了
<Cherrot> moska: 我说呢……
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 抱歉，我看错了，这两名字容易搞混
<Freebuilder> moska, source ~/.profile
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: :D
<moska> Freebuilder: 嗯
<Freebuilder> 聊天室只能用英文名，好尴尬，我总是记不住你们的名字！
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 软件包依赖关系损坏，apt-get -f install无法修复 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368579 我的系统是11.10 amd64，只是使用了一个网上的整合包装了H3C iNode来上校园网（虽然是45秒一断，这个可能装了一些i386的库） 然后，现在我试图装rar和p7zip，过程中提示有软件包依赖关系不满足，而使用sudo apt-get -f install …
<gebjgd> 用中文名才不好记
<gebjgd> 还要每次打那么多字
<Freebuilder> gebjgd, 哈哈……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 又debian了?
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 我也記不住。，我看心情決定
<moska> Cherrot: 没反应。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊是啊是啊是啊是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: stable?
<alvin_rxg> y
<Cherrot> moska: 什么没反应？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哎 太老啊.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是啊是啊是啊是啊是啊
<Freebuilder> 罗杰是哪个？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: jiero
<moska> Cherrot: 什么提示都没有
<Cherrot> moska: 你运行着mailx呢？
<moska> Cherrot: 后台运行？
<Freebuilder> xijiao, 这名字……
<Cherrot> moska: 比如运行 mailx &
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 汗，被认为是 spam
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: medion出了平板 400欧 1Ghz 1G内存 10寸屏
<moska> Cherrot: 我试试
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 真tmd的鬼
<gebjgd> è´µ
<leave> autoproxy怎么设置来着
<leave> 求大侠指导
<leave> ：）
<Cherrot> leave: google it
<leave> 好滴
<leave> 该吃饭了；）
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你女友啥时候过来?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 攒够银子没
<alvin_rxg> if (someone == girlfriend) { blablabla; } else { otaku; }
<[ub]> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【求助】GDB：如何连续打印结构数组中的某一项 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368580 比如： Code: typedef struct index_list_str {   int pos;   int list; } *indexed_list_ptr; indexed_list_ptr index = (indexed_list_ptr) malloc ((size_t)20 * (sizeof(struct index_list_str))); 我想只打印出index数组的每一个pos，而不打印出list值。应该怎么做啊? …
<moska> mail&
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 骗我
<moska> Cherrot: 运行mailx &后，会马上有提示，但想不会自动出现提示，
<Cherrot> moska: 没看懂你的汉语
<moska> Cherrot: 就是若不执行mailx &，终端就不会把'你有新邮件'输出在屏幕上
<Cherrot> moska: 你在描述事实还是？
<Cherrot> moska: 你开机启动mailx不可以么？
<moska> Cherrot: 没设置过开机启动mailx
<Cherrot> moska: 你起码得启动mailx才能收到提示对吧
<yoursaf> 这么安静呢
<moska> Cherrot: 每在终端下执行一次mailx就会有提示，不执行，没提示
<Cherrot> moska: 执行完了也不再提示了？
<moska> Cherrot: 没提示了
<Cherrot> moska: 那就不清楚了    你现在应该开了好多个mailx进程了
<moska> Cherrot: 对，是开了好多
<roylez> Cherrot: http://www.smzdm.com/free-the-k-y-yun-bei-body-lubricant-10g-installed.html
<[ub]> roylez,啥网址y 免费得：K-Y 润蓓 人体润滑剂 10g装 » 什么值得买
<Cherrot> roylez ...
<yoursaf> 润滑什么啊
<roylez> Cherrot: 好东西，告诉你
<gebjgd> roylez: 来20瓶
<Cherrot> roylez Dr. Sex  ...
<Cherrot> roylez 好东西
<roylez> gebjgd: 年轻人要有节制...
<gebjgd> roylez: 不年轻了 所以更好抓紧时间
<gebjgd> roylez: 不年轻了 所以更要抓紧时间
<roylez> gebjgd: 您真勤奋
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 牛X
<ofan_> gebjgd: 节哀
<gebjgd> roylez: 要抓紧呃
<gebjgd> ofan_: 滚!
<ofan_> gebjgd: 别太勉强..
<gebjgd> ofan_: 滚
<moska> Cherrot: ~$ mail &
<moska>  Cherrot : [1] 3879
<missing> gebjgd: 赞一个lol
<roylez> gebjgd: ppstream上的星球大战居然是德文版，nnnnnnd
<gebjgd> roylez: XD
<Cherrot> moska: 继续google吧 帮不了你了
<moska> Cherrot: anyway, thx :p
<Cherrot> moska: :)
<gebjgd> roylez: 看柳如是
<Freebuilder> emacs 支持多线程不？
<ofan_> 不支持
<Freebuilder> elisp 没支持？
<Freebuilder> 某个函数，要线程安全。同一时间只能有一个线程调用，但同一线程可嵌套调用。除了比较线程标识还有无别的方法？
<[ub]> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu11.10> fcitx4.2.1编译失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368585 Quote: water@water:~$ cd fcitx-4.2.1/ water@water:~/fcitx-4.2.1$ mkdir build water@water:~/fcitx-4.2.1$ cd build water@water:~/fcitx-4.2.1/build$ cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/fcitx/ -- The C compiler identification is GNU -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU -- Check for working C compiler: …
<ofan_> Freebuilder: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/NoThreading
<[ub]> ofan_ ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: No Threading
<ofan_> Freebuilder: 你这是啥歪方法，创建mutex对象lock之
<Freebuilder> 汗！我没决定入门呢！这就让我决定不入门了！
<ofan_> Freebuilder: 还是用vim吧
<alvin_rxg> 汗，这丫肯定只有15岁
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 歡迎加入 vim nano edit
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我在给 vim 写个插件，python 的线程……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个丫挺?
<ofan_> Freebuilder: 那有啥用
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd:  fb 那丫
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ fb丫
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 你丫才15岁?
<Freebuilder> 同学孩子都五岁了！
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ fb丫15而志於學
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 12岁有性生活的不奇怪
<alvin_rxg> 优酷首页……看评论还好…… http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f17232625o1p0.html
<[ub]> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 女生为考验男友跳河 对方下水营救溺亡 - 南宁：考验爱情女生跳河 男友营救不幸溺亡 20120325 第一时间 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: XD
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 太弱智了
<alvin_rxg> 不是我
<Freebuilder> 傻逼！
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 当然不是你了！除非见鬼了！
<ofan_> alvin_rxg: 应该让那男的去给她挣5千万再跳河
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 那女的應該先看那男的會不會游泳。。要不然，我覺得是 蓄意謀殺
<Freebuilder> 悲剧！不提了！
<alvin_rxg> 我只是……发个链接给各位美女乐乐。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ fb丫15而志於學12而性福
<Freebuilder> 哥二十七了！
 * reiv 不会游泳...（常言，善泳者溺）
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ fb丫15而志於學12而性福=15+12=27，
<reiv> 把人吓跑了..
<CyrusYzGTt> bingo,. 慶賀
<ofan_> 走了？
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 未什么nick后面是"§"符号，而不是":"？
<cnhezhong> 哥也二十七了---------------------------------->^_^
<sulit> reiv: 他还不知道用的啥客户端
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 自定義的，不過千萬不要到英文頻道用，，
<CyrusYzGTt> cnhezhong§  fb丫15而志於學12而性福=15+12=27，
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 这符号。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 啥？？
 * reiv 处理工作5年了...
<reiv> s/处理/出来/
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 这个符号比较奇怪。
<cnhezhong> 有没有python视频 讲类和对象这部分的？
<ofan_> cnhezhong: 看官方文档
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 不奇怪， 這是書名號
<sulit> reiv: 我记得在minit里有设置这个的
<sulit> mint
<gebjgd> reiv: xchat2
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 书名号是知道的。还是觉得奇怪。
<gebjgd> reiv: 自己看配置去
<gebjgd> sulit: 和mint有毛关系
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ ,, 爲麼。？
<sulit> gebjgd: 我只是说那里也有
 * reiv 我是用ERC的。
<CyrusYzGTt> fb走了。。來了個 fa
<sulit> gebjgd: 毛关系，就不知道了
<reiv> CyrusYzGTt: 个人感觉，不用深究...
<CyrusYzGTt> reiv§ 哦
<reiv> fb -> framebuffer
<ofan_> 用weechat!
<freeayu> ubuntu默认的那个聊天工具叫什么了
<ofan_> 皮筋
<hamo> roylez .
<roylez> hamo: .
<namoamitabuddha> empathy
<roylez> hamo: 我来琢磨下skype，不行就只能考虑别的办法
<gebjgd> empathy是渣
<hamo> roylez  为啥你一说完skype崩溃的事情，我这边skype也开始崩溃了..
<hamo> roylez 咱们可以gtalk, 也可以语音
<gebjgd> roylez: 啥版本就崩溃?
<reiv> 搞个虚拟机用skype吧....
<gebjgd> reiv: 蛋疼
<Cherrot> reiv: 至于么……
 * reiv 还没用过skype.
<gebjgd> reiv: 我这里稳定的很
 * reiv 用虚拟机跑ie
<namoamitabuddha> skype 不是有 for linux 的
<jamestung> 哎，youtube上10个视频9个看不了，郁闷啊。
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 偷米 肏
<Tommy_Cao> ubuntu10.04LTS英文环境中firefox不能调用ibus，哪位有解决方案？
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, Hi
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 写.profile
<Tommy_Cao> 我来试下。
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 你遇到过这个遇题吧～
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 不用试 保证管用
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, .profile路径
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: google
<Tommy_Cao> ok
<hamo> adam8157 主席声音真的好萌啊～～～
<ofan_> skype for linux没64位的
<ofan_> 好渣
<adam8157> hamo: yooo
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 咋回事
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 神人～～
<ofan_> Tommy_Cao: ~/.profile
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 这里神人多了 我是最不神的
<namoamitabuddha> 64-bit 机子不能跑 32-bit 程序？
<Tommy_Cao> ofan, thank you very much ~
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 只依赖32位的库
<[ub]> 新 启动和引导 • 安装和引导问题，求帮助啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368590 我的系统这样分区的C盘XP，F盘WIN7，先装的XP，后装的WIN7，昨天装Centos的时候 从E盘压缩了30G出来用来装Linux，从E盘压缩10G出来放ISO，分区格式是Fat32，其他分区都是NTFS 因为我装Centos认不到NTFS格式的分区 装Centos的时候，用grub4dos，引导安装 …
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 当然可以 ofan_ 不爱32位的库
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 也就是说你连libc都得装两个
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 对 64-bit 不了解。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 装一次就知道了
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 这个不知道从哪个地方下手，改语言？？
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: export LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.utf8"
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我机子不支持
<Tommy_Cao> 我英文系统环境
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 德文系统路过 从来没用过中文的
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那就没辙了
<Tommy_Cao> ～～！
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 我这里就少你给的那一句话
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 所以不行
<alvin_rxg>  export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<alvin_rxg> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<alvin_rxg> export QT_IM_MODULE=xim
<alvin_rxg> 然后没别的了。
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 奇迹出现了
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 改完照样不行
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: Debian 会自动设置在 deb 包里
<namoamitabuddha> 不需要设置 LC_CTYPE 的
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 重启x
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: archlinux 我也没有动过。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 非中文的locale 需要
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, ok
<alvin_rxg> i did nothing, but the 3 envs
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 记得新版本的 fcitx 不需要了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不知道 我5台机器都这样
<hamo> adam8157 ==告诉你
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 特来谢谢你！！！
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 不用谢 谢别的神人吧
<Tommy_Cao> gebjgd, 可以用了。后悔没早点来问。害的我把系统重来了一遍。。现在深感：没知识真可怕！！！
<namoamitabuddha> Tommy_Cao: 一般来说 linux 无需重装，很少需要重启。
<Tommy_Cao> namoamitabuddha, 硬件受不住啊
<Tommy_Cao> namoamitabuddha, 不能说一连几天不关机吧
<namoamitabuddha> Tommy_Cao: 我的意思是遇到问题后重启。
<gebjgd> Tommy_Cao: 我的dockstar 24小时运行
<Tommy_Cao> namoamitabuddha, 可能以前用ＷＩＮ用习惯了。有问题解决不了，重装系统，现在还没缓过劲。
<Tommy_Cao> 配置如何
<Tommy_Cao> namoamitabuddha, 配置如何
<alvin_rxg> android uptime 214hours
<alvin_rxg> 郁闷了。得换最新的 fcitx。
<namoamitabuddha> Tommy_Cao: 一般来说不需要重启的，只需要重启相关软件。
<Tommy_Cao> namoamitabuddha, 现在知道了
<[ub]> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 升级3.3内核后，BUmblebee 3.0貌似运行不正常了，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368593 今天升级了3.3内核，然后去试试Bumblebee。 却发现和以前不一样了。 在终端输入： Code: glxgears 三个小齿轮的界面正常弹出来，这时是用集显渲染的。 输入： Code: sudo optirun glxgears 以前是有三个小齿轮的 …
<Freebuilder> 给 vim 写插件，还考虑线程安全问题，是不是有些蛋疼？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 什么线程安全
<Freebuilder> 我在检讨自己
<ofan_> Freebuilder: 不用
 * moska 发烧了，38'7,能吃鸡蛋吗？
<moska> roylez: 发烧能吃鸡蛋吗、
<moska> Freebuilder: ofan namoamitabuddha 发烧能吃鸡蛋吗
<ofan_> moska: ....
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 什么叫做线程安全。
<Freebuilder> moska, 不能
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, ……
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 求科普
<moska> Freebuilder: 已经吃了。。。
<Freebuilder> moska, ……
<bruce_oy> 潜水员
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<moska> Freebuilder: 吃了会怎么样
<Freebuilder> moska, 更热
<Freebuilder> moska, 咋扯到这话题了
<moska> Freebuilder: 因为我发烧了38度7
<CyrusYzGTt> 更溼
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 函数式编程没有类似问题吧
<CyrusYzGTt> moska§ 做等你 42攝氏度
<moska> Freebuilder: 浑身发冷，牙打哆嗦，几乎说不成话
<Freebuilder> moska, 感冒发烧了少上网！想吃蛋也该吃鸭蛋，而不是鸡蛋。
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 不知道，不懂函数式。
<bruce_oy> 同学们，pidgin如何做到登录后自动进入指定房间？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5
<[ub]> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<ofan_> 编译boost中
<moska> Freebuilder: 刚感觉浑身发冷，现在感觉发热
<Freebuilder> 凡是没译成中文的都不懂！
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 函数式也得面对这样的问题
<Freebuilder> moska, 汗！打针了没？都快三十九了。
<moska> Freebuilder: 刚打
<Freebuilder> moska, 打了针就早点休息吧！
<moska> Freebuilder: 嗯
<Freebuilder> moska, 春日菌多，务必要开窗透气。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: why?
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 这根语言没关系
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 没有副作用
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 有中文的，不过你要购买。
<moska> Freebuilder: 嗯，我去睡觉去
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 是
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<Freebuilder> 又整点报时了！
<bruce_oy> 这里水的很啦
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-24.html#%_sec_3.5
<bruce_oy> 有谁打war3吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 这种方法有固有的缺陷，但在一定程度上缓和了类似问题。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 语言级的并发支持没有此类问题，或者有其他方式绕过多线程，但是其他的都会有，只要你用多线程，这是一个操作系统级的问题
<Freebuilder> 多道并发程序总是缺陷重重，这不禁让人想到婚姻生活和单身生活肯定是没得比的。
<[ub]> 新 新闻和通知 • Wine 1.5.0 发布-兼容windows程序 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368594 Wine 1.5 是一个开发版本，和之前的wine 1.4 的区别就在于1.4是一个稳定版本，所以如果你不想做实验，就不要安装wine 1.5的开发版本了。 appimage.jpeg wine 魔兽 在此版本中有什么新的功能： 新版本的Gecko引擎。 部分支持Mac OS X上使用的垃圾桶 Gdi …
<drazet> ........
<reiv> 说到并发怎么没人提erlang的message passing?
<ofan_> reiv: 不会erlang
<ofan_> reiv: 貌似就是消息事件？
<CyrusYzGTt> 驚現 雕叔
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用 slime 么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 当然
<reiv> ofan_: process不共享任何状态。任何信息都通过消息的形式传递。
<gebjgd> skype的好处多多啊
<ofan_> reiv: 大数据怎么办
<ofan_> gebjgd: 裸聊？
<gebjgd> 像现在飞信和qq现在提出的多客户登陆 skype早就支持了
<ofan_> qq不支持，只能一个登陆
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有没有编写过多个源代码文件的代码？
<reiv> ofan_: 也是信息传递的。不过会在vm的级别共享。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我不用asdf
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 用load
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: load 是啥
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是直接载入源代码么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?啥意思？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 类似 C 里面 #include
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 那不是，是手动load
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 包只是depend on
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么手工 load
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 比如a以来b
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不太了解，和 Scheme 里面 (load "foo.scm") 一样么？
<LOL_> 病了，都没人问。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 变异a之前，我先手动load b
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哦，不是在源文件里面 load?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: a只是依赖b,不会加载b,我是这么做的
<LOL_> 好悲惨
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 也一样啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在源文件里面 load scheme code, 发现编译速度非常慢
<ofan_> reiv: 我说，访问同一块大数据还是会竞争吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 问题似乎在于，他是直接把源代码在当地展开的。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 额。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我要了解 slime 有没有类似“递归编译”的功能。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道你在说啥。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 a.scm 引用 b.scm, c.scm, 而 b.scm, c.scm 共同引用 d.scm。我编译 a.scm 的时候，先把 d.scm 编译好，然后编译 b.scm、c.scm，最后 a.scm
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这样就避免 d.scm 的代码被编译两次
<jzhmer> 梁振英当选了……
<jzhmer> 香港就这样陷落了……
<ofan_> jzhmer: 早晚的事
<namoamitabuddha> jzhmer: 陷落？
<jzhmer> 不是早晚的事，是已经发生的事
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不太清楚如何控制这些细节
<gebjgd> ofan_: qq 支持了 android qq + 其他qq
<ofan_> jzhmer: 回归的时候就预料到了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 用了asdf貌似不会这样
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我的貌似不行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 感觉不会。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我在看 mit-scheme 的说明
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: load determines whether the file to be loaded is binary or source code, and performs the appropriate action. By convention, files of source code have a pathname type of "scm", and files of binary SCode have pathname type "bin". Native-code binaries have pathname type "com". (See the description of pathname-type in Pathname Type.)
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你慢慢，研究，我还有代码没写好
 * cfy afk
<jzhmer> 97年，能走的都走了……
<jzhmer> 留下来的就只能被ccp殖民了……
<CyrusYzGTt> 自從 3.3內核 有 android代碼後，， 用sdk玩 android就快很多了。。 其中 3.0版本最好
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 升3.3了？
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么会快很多
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ .嗯
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: android不还是得跑虚拟机里
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 有 android的一些開發代碼
<[ub]> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何在Ubuntu 11.10上连接L2TP VPN http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368600 这个是在家里连接单位L2TP VPN的，注意没有IPSEC。由于最近比较忙，先给个我博客的链接： http://firehare.blog.51cto.com/809276/762357 ，等有时间再写到WIKI上！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 firehare — 2012-03-25 21:32
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 测试不还是得开虚拟机
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 嗯，不過感覺沒有卡卡的感覺，起碼可以快速的打字
<jzhmer> 有 android x86
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ 還可以玩遊戲
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: 心理作用
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan_§ .以前的內核中，， 根本不能打字，慢的就好像你動了幾十次，才反應一次
<ofan_> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<drazet> 为毛ubuntu的字体显示比debian的好阿
<jzhmer> drazet: 字体可以自己整 fontconfig 配置加字体文件
<cfy> 谁会java?
<cfy> 这个Arrays.fill(dp,1,m+1,0);
<cfy> 和	    for(i=1;i<=m;++i){		dp[i]=0;	    }
<cfy>  
<cfy> 完全等价么？
<cfy> 功能上
<gebjgd> ofan_: 新的android qq
<ofan_> cfy: 等价
<drazet> jzhmer, 但是我总是觉得ubuntu的比大便的好看
<gebjgd> ofan_: 旧的没有
<cfy> ofan_: 但是，为啥我用上面那句wrong anwser,下面那个就ac了。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 去市场看看吧 里面有新版本
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我用的qq hd
<gebjgd> ofan_: 没用过那个
<cfy> ofan_: 把m+1,换成dp的大小，也是 ac.。。。
<ofan_> cfy: fill(dp,1,m,0)
<cfy> ofan_: ?
<jzhmer> drazet: 不要 troll 了。 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/570985/
<cfy> ofan_: fill的toindex是exclusive的呀
<ofan_> cfy: 不知道了
<ofan_> 没用过java XD
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: cf
<jzhmer> drazet: 这是 fontconfig 2.9.0 de
<cfy> ofan_: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 唉
<jzhmer> 2.8.0 将那一段 unicode 去 char 操作扔掉就行了
<drazet> jzhmer, 哦  谢谢 我看看
<jzhmer> drazet: 当然，你要有里面的字体
<drazet> 哦
<cfy> ofan_: namoamitabuddha: 真tmd恶心
<cfy> ofan_: namoamitabuddha: 当m<0时。。。。
<ofan_> cfy: ?
<cfy> ofan_: namoamitabuddha: 两句不等价。。。fill那句有异常。。。
<cfy> 调试的都要吐血了。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我cl
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 都用(ql:quickload "xxx")来加载库
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 重复加载，耗时补偿
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 额。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 一样的。。估计也有重新加载的过程。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 知道allegro cl不？
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • 人声小，背景声音大，怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368601 我的声卡是很老的创新0060。直接被11.10驱动。但是5.1音效中的人声部分声音太小。严重影响了听dts音乐和看带有dts音轨的电影的效果。记得在wins平台下，pot播放器带有一种能单独调节各个声道的插件。不知道linux下的播放器有没有 …
<Freebuilder> 这太高级了
<Freebuilder> [ub], 没玩过多声道
<reiv> ofan_: 不存在同时访问一大块数据的情况。因为没有任何共享。
<ofan_> reiv: 但要是想共享呢
<hamo> roylez
<[ub]> Freebuilder, 我不能肯定我是否可以给一个准确的答复，或不。  ㍭ 
<reiv> ofan_: 可以通过消息传递。
<ofan_> reiv: 连数据一起传？
<reiv> ofan_: 在同一个vm里会优化。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: mit-scheme 貌似只能一个个手动 compile
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<ofan_> reiv: 那访问的还是同一块数据吧
<reiv> ofan_: 访问也没关系，因为不能改。因为是immutable的。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 本来想写一个过程，后来想想算了，反正工程不大。
<ofan_> reiv: ..要是想共享咋办
<ofan_> reiv: 都能写
<namoamitabuddha> reiv: erlang 有 mutable 么？
<reiv> ofan_: 有ets、mnesia。
<reiv> ofan_: 会上锁。
<reiv> ofan_: 在变量层次无法mutable.
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 换 cl吧
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 感觉更商业些
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我可能会考虑，也可能不会用 lisp。但是 SICP 的习题我都会用 scheme。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，做题无所谓
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 用 scheme 会让我把注意力集中在思想上，而不是语言。
<jzhmer> drazet: 怎么样？？
<[ub]> 新 初学者园地 • 文件未取得信任！？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368604 应用程序启动器 “minidwep-gtk.desktop“ 还没有被标记为可信任的。如果您不知道这个文件的来源，那么启动它可能会不安全。 怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lulz1003 — 2012-03-25 22:08
<drazet> jzhmer, 没敢改，不会捣鼓这个
<drazet> jzhmer, 休息了 88
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: pro7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 刚刚开始
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 成龙的片子
<alvin_rxg> .x_x.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 反正我没看过
<alvin_rxg> 我应该看过，但忘了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那我继续
<hamo> roylez 报告好消息，已经可以用了...虽然很丑...
<roylez> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 片还没看完呢...
<hamo> roylez 已经可以+1了，但是还没实现下面数字的+1
<roylez> hamo: .
<hamo> roylez 那个明天做了...
<hamo> roylez 折腾你的登录折腾了半天
<roylez> hamo: 为啥？
<hamo> roylez  不符合规矩也不提示...
<roylez> hamo: 恩，好多没做
<[ub]> 新 桌面特效 • 有人用Webilder（壁纸下载切换软件）的么？有个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=368607 软件是这个http://linuxtoy.org/archives/webilder.html 我觉得很好用啊，可是。。。 12.png 第一次运行软件可以下载壁纸的，只是速度很慢，但是现在都不可以了 有什么办法解决下？不过应该是在天朝的问题吧。。。 统计信息:  …
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<roylez> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> roylez: 把蛤蟆忽悠到ruby了?
<roylez> adam8157: 马马虎虎
<roylez> adam8157: 你个渣人不干嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 蛤蟆真没原则, 当年在内网骂ruby的 lol
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: 睡觉啦 主席晚安
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> 我也该睡了
<adam8157> roylez: 您也这么早睡?
<ofan_> adam8157_away: 干嘛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 觀空亦空，空無所空。所空既無，無無亦無。無無既無，湛然常寂。寂無所寂，慾豈能生。慾既不生，即是真靜。真常應物，真常得性。常應常靜，常清靜矣！
<CyrusYzGTt> 如此清靜，漸入真道。既入真道，名為得道。雖名得道，實無所得。為化眾生，名為得道。能悟之者，可傳聖道。
<CyrusYzGTt> 老君曰：上士無爭，下士好爭。上德不德，下德執德。執著之者，不明道德。  眾生所以不得真道者，為有妄心。既有妄心，即驚其神。既驚其神，即著萬物。既著萬物，即生貪求。既生貪求，即是煩惱。煩惱妄想，憂苦身心，便遭濁辱，流浪生死，常沉苦海，永失真道。
<CyrusYzGTt> 真常之道，悟者自得。得悟道者，常清靜矣！
<yoursaf> 这么晚了还有人来
<yoursaf> asdf
<yoursaf> fdsa
<yoursaf> whoami
<CyrusYzGTt> you are lady
<yoursaf_> j
<yoursaf> f
<yoursaf> 还有没睡的吗
<yoursaf> 神今天在不在！
<mayli> yall:
<alvin_rxg> vlc
<alvin_rxg> mayli sama
<gebjgd> mayli: sama
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是没力三妈
<yoursaf> ff
<Cherrot> roylez__: 主席不关电脑……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 这里不关电脑的人多了
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 有些电脑不需要关
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 你坚持在线好久了啊   加班还是时差？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 时差 另外我的机器24小时运行
<gebjgd> Cherrot: arm debian的小盒子
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 4W的功耗
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 这么低的功耗？ 不愧是arm啊
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 就是为了挂机 才买的 还能当下载机 另外samba server 文件服务器
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 这么猛……碉堡了……
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 速度也还可以？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 速度? 什么速度?
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 这个4W的机器的速度啊
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 不明白你的意思
<gebjgd> Cherrot: arm 你指望什么
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 操作起来不卡吗？
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 倒也是……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 操作? 我不跑x
<Cherrot> gebjgd: samba不卡？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: samba卡什么
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 传输速度快么？
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 我的是无线
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 受无线速度限制
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/EddEd
 * Cherrot 困了
<[ub]>  06:01
<alpha080_> 安静...
<Pwnna> .
<Cherrot> hello~
<Cherrot> roylez__: 骚扰一下~
 * Cherrot bye~
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-18
<kingbo> 早
<kingbo> 同志们早
<sjd_zeus> 早上好各位
<qiao> morning
<imtxc> 早... gfrog MeaCulpa yunfan
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西得了
<sjd_zeus> ...
 * sjd_zeus ...
 * sjd_zeus 咋这么清静呢
<MeaCulpa> 早
<KelvanSun> MeaCulpa: 早
<Tenzu> 早
<saimazoon> 大家好
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<saimazoon> 在哪里时间是九点钟？
<saimazoon> 北京时间吗？
<MeaCulpa> 北京，香港，乌鲁木齐
<MeaCulpa> 新加坡
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04.2能安装图形界面吗？求大神指点。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415840 公司老总就要这版本的还要有图形界面怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 by小伊 — 2013-03-18 9:14
<MeaCulpa> but stop using ST alltogether. Forcing people to use the official ST client
<MeaCulpa> should be considered a crime against humanity.
<freeayu> hi, everybody, morning
<Tenzu> 竟然掉线
<sjd_zeus> kk 你个破机器人
<cherrot> roylez, 早～
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求大神帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415854 刚装的ubuntukylin13.04再次开机后不显示桌面图片 一直显示的是开机logo 右键也不出右键菜单 其他功能正常。切换到客人账户一切正常 ，唯独个人账户有问题 。怎么解决 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 88闲杂人等88 — 2013-03- …
<cfy> 最近有什么事情发生么？
<\rs> cfy: 你報名lispcn活動但沒去
<cfy> \rs: 是的，我想改的，但是没时间改报名表了
<cfy> \rs: 刚好被别人锁住了。。。。
<\rs> cfy: http://bpaste.net/show/84396/
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Paste #84396 at spacepaste
<cfy> \rs: 不错～
<\rs> cfy: 最後我帶了本99元的書
<cfy> \rs: 什么书？
<cfy> \rs: 对角线。。。
<\rs> 數據壓縮導論，純按價格選的……
<cfy> \rs: cool~
<\rs> cfy: 對角線形狀應該是 arrow anti pattern 不過現場我沒想出這個詞來
<\rs> cfy: yunfan 確實是個大鬍子……
<cfy> \rs: haha～
<gfrog> imtxc_away: ...
<yunfan> \rs: 我没见到你!!
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33872
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国政府被指为攻击苹果制造舆论
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 文本乱码，重启卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415856 新手，我安装了UBUNTU12.04，文本显示乱码，参考了网上的解决方法，说是修改gconf-editor的enconding的值，但是我的gconf-editor就没有这个目录。还有我是华硕的笔记本，重启后就在logo界面卡死了，进度条不 …
<\rs> yunfan: 我第二個展示後問動態類型無聊問題，以及後來 beagrep 時提及 the silver searcher，最後和涧石兄在一桌吃飯的
<yunfan> \rs:  是在我后面问的？
<\rs> yunfan: 好象是把
<yunfan> \ｒｓ
<yunfan> \rs 我说是沈峰那个演讲以后 我地一个提问的 后来有个很娘的人接着提问了好多 那个是你？
<yunfan> \rs 我本来还以为那个讲haskell的人是你
<cfy> ...
<cfy> yunfan: 大胡子
<\rs> yunfan: 我沒講haskell，但是接了下面的人好多問題
<yunfan> \rs: 你不是一直宣扬那个么 我还以为只有你这种nerd才会去公然砸场啊 想不到有人比你还
<yunfan> cfy: 你去了？
<cfy> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> cfy: 大坑跌啊 我记得你一开始想去讲什么的 后来换成帝归了
<\rs> yunfan: 畢竟是lisp的地盤，我就不做這種事了
<Tenzu> 大胡子还是胸毛?
<akong> ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^ ^ .. ^
<akong>  (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)   (oo)
<alvin_rxg> akong: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *7llU_XaO*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<Huahua> yunfan: 支持砸场
<Huahua> hunt_O: 小道长？
<Huahua> yuxans: 不是鱼姐？
<Huahua> huntxu: 道长
<huntxu> Huahua: 花早
<cfy> Huahua: huahua!
<Huahua> 这位是谁了……抱歉忘记了
<cfy> Huahua: 嘻嘻，没事，应该不知道我
<cfy> Huahua: 不过我知道你～ 元老级别了～
<Tenzu> 哗啦啦
<Huahua> 小陈？
<cfy> 虽然我姓陈。。
<Tenzu> 成方圆你好
<Huahua> Tenzu: 疼疼博士好
<Huahua> Tenzu: 你家女王呢
<Huahua> huntxu: 早啥啊，是老 k 叫我开 irc
<cfy> ....
<yunfan> \rs: 其实又没啥 我大forth党不就到了4位么
<Huahua> yunfan: 砸场要给力
<huntxu> Huahua: 習慣稱早
<yunfan> 其实我已经当场给沈峰介绍了forth和factor
<yunfan> 另外还有我forth党内部交流时候提到了kdb+ 发现那个也有个奇啪语言 叫 q
<yunfan> 许多大银行在用 额
<yunfan> Huahua: 你难得来
<Huahua> 很娘的是 maskray ？
<yunfan> 显然的
<Huahua> 具体是怎样叫很娘啦
<\rs> yunfan: 你那顯然是拘泥於形式了，聽過 row polymorphism 沒
<yunfan> \rs: nope 黑话我们是不如学术党的
<frozen2013> 求助：给出一组由小到大排列用,隔开的数字，连续数字写成 开始-结束格式,不连续的数字用,隔开. 如下面一组数字, 1,2 3,7,8,10,12写成1-3,7-8,10,12  用python怎么实现。我想了很久了。都没想到。先谢谢各位了
<Tenzu> Huahua: 女王在上班呢
<Huahua> frozen2013: python 就别考虑算法啦，依次看看减一下是不是 1 就好
<imtxc> Huahua: 拜大神
<yunfan> frozen2013: 这个我刚好上周写过实现 不过是日期的 2013/03/01,2013/03/10,2013/03/11-2013/03/20
<imtxc> Tenzu: 拜教授
<Tenzu> imtxc: 射你平身
<frozen2013> yunfan: 是同月的吗
<imtxc> ....
<Huahua> Tenzu: 女王不在就搞基么
<yunfan> frozen2013: 任何月份啊 这个格式随便你什么天了
<imtxc> cfy: 大师
<cfy> imtxc: ....
<Tenzu> Huahua: 不花钱的话可以考虑
<Huahua> Tenzu: 于是你没给 imtxc 钱
<frozen2013> yunfan: 那你是怎么实现的。求指教
<Huahua> 骂 ee 赞 rp
<yunfan> frozen2013: 额 你这是reduce过程啊  我是展开，不过你这个也简单，就处理过程中保存下上一个数字供比较就行了
<Tenzu> Huahua: 还是你脑子转得快
<yunfan> 当然，还得保存一段时间的开头
<frozen2013> yunfan: 没明白，有人找我，afk一下
<sikao_lfs> ........我很好奇,为啥这里人喜欢折腾ee,甚至部分人喜欢骂他?这家伙有啥特别的嘛?骂人还能攒人品?
<Tenzu> 神是需要膜拜的
<onlylove> 头一次听说骂ee还能攒rp
<yunfan> frozen2013: 稍等 我写一个
<onlylove> sikao_lfs: ee被骂的唯一原因可能是到处推销perl
<yunfan> onlylove: 你玩过kof97么 就跟那个攒能量一样 骂到一定程度就可以爆点了
<sikao_lfs> 原来如此...看来搞强推perl了?估计太热情,部分人受不了...
<onlylove> yunfan: 爆点做啥MAX超必杀？
<\rs> frozen2013: 和 count() 做 itertools.imap(operator.sub) 之後 groupby
<huntxu> frozen2013: (i=0;i<len(l));{if l[k]-l[i]==k-i print "l[i]-l[k]"; i=k+1}
<huntxu> 至于k怎麽搜索是隨便了 =.=
<yuxans> Huahua: ...不厚道，暴露我 = =
<Huahua> 鱼姐很好看的
<frozen2013> huntxu: 谢谢。我来看看。刚好回来了
<yuxans> Huahua: 最近在搞啥啊？
<ofan>                                                                                                       │ cherrot
<ofan>               │23:24:31           -- | Guest35741 is now known as KKKen                                                                                                                        │ chhx
<imtxc> .....................
<yunfan> Huahua: 你那是伪代码吧 我在写py的实现 感觉有点长
<cherrot> ofan, ?
<ofan> 发错了
<ofan> 鼠标自动粘贴
<cherrot> ofan, 我存在，你深深的剪贴板里
<yunfan> \rs 正想groupby 结果发现你说过了
<ofan> cherrot: 我剪贴板里都没好东西
<cherrot> ofan, 囧
<yunfan> \rs: 问题是 要groupby 先要 弄一个seq, 是 data[n+1]-data[n] 这个有什么比较短的写法生成么？
<frozen2013> yunfan: 还是刚刚那个问题吗
<yunfan> 感觉要用reduce 但是python没指针实现 要用reduce 那个数据结构会很2
<yunfan> frozen2013: 是啊 这个问题很有意思
<frozen2013> yunfan: 我想了几天了。我没搞定，我非专业人员。所以求助了
<yunfan> frozen2013: 我先实现个难看能用的 再来看简化
<frozen2013> yunfan: 好。我也在试他写的伪代码
<imtxc> yunfan: hi 桌子弄好了没
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜
<cherrot> imtxc, 饭饭
<imtxc> cherrot: 拜基cherrot
<cherrot> imtxc, 洗白白再拜哦
<imtxc> cherrot: 白的
<cherrot> imtxc, nice
<piggybox> ofan: 刚发现lol有mac版了
<cissu> lol一只有mac版的啊……
<yunfan> frozen2013: 搞定了 我给你看下
<ofan> piggybox: 不咋玩网游..
<frozen2013> yunfan: 好。谢谢
<ofan> 玩了crysis 3, 相当震撼
<yunfan> frozen2013: http://codepad.org/2VXaKRvX
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Python code - 24 lines - codepad
<yunfan> imtxc: 诶 那天本来打算6点多回去的 结果一帮人吃饭 搞到11点半才到家 所以就没去东郊市场了
<imtxc> yunfan: 好吧, 哪天弄好了给我观摩一下, 实用的话我也搞一个
<piggybox> ofan: 看了下新古墓丽影的review，非常赞，可惜现在没时间
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以这周再44
<ofan> piggybox: 还是冒险类型的吧
<yunfan> frozen2013: 如果你了解 yield的用法 把那个代码改成yield版本 在处理大量数据时候 性能会提高不少
<yunfan> python的list是不怎么好的
<piggybox> ofan: 比较偏动作
<imtxc> yunfan: 东郊市场有卖的那样的纸板?
<yunfan> imtxc: 有的 许多 我上次为了买蜂窝纸板去那里转了一圈 全都是卖瓦楞纸板的
<imtxc> 蜂窝纸板跟瓦冷纸板不一样么? yunfan
<imtxc> 额,好远....
<piggybox> cissu: 你确定是LoL不是HoN? LoL的mac beta这个月初刚发布
<cissu> piggybox: 我是北美的帐号， 不是腾讯的啊……
<yunfan> imtxc: 这怎么能一样呢
<imtxc> 我以为瓦楞卷起来就是蜂窝
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我觉得list挺好，懒人用
<imtxc> 以前没听过
<piggybox> cissu: 难道以前有非官方的版本？真不知道呢
<yunfan> http://incautious.org/ 这个网站好玩 哈哈
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: Incautious Porn
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 性能不行
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是，性能就别想了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 排队放放object而已，基本类何必放list
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要性能的东西不会放进去的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是list很容易被人这么误用的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 比如我那个代码里的append
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有时候觉得有指针反而简单点
<MeaCulpa> hmm...这个么还是用的人的关系
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<\rs> yunfan: imap(operator.sub, a[1:], a) 不過形態變了，不方便後期處理
<ofan> \rs: 对haskell的continuation monad了解不？
<\rs> ofan: 知道一丁點
<yunfan> \rs: 你这个正是我刚才说的reduce方案 但是那样会形成一层套一层的list 如果可以操作指针 弄个链表却简单了
<yunfan> \rs: 不过这样确实代码少许多了  list(itertools.groupby(zip(itertools.imap(operator.sub, sample[1:], sample), sample), lambda item: item[0]))
<MeaCulpa> 好长
<MeaCulpa> 程序员飙括号就和工程师飙管道一样
<\cx> yunfan: python里 我有一个字典DB, 结构是这样的 {uid: [name, {uidf:namef}] } 怎么访问namef?   DB.values()[1].values() 貌似不行诶
<\cx> yunfan: 哦, 搞定了.
<\rs> yunfan: 所以說 python 這種風格不適合 fp，cascading 式就容易理解了
<yunfan> \rs: 脚本设计嘛
<yunfan> 看这个 超级搞  https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/104974537423173609002/albums/5856503449183693761/5856503451975560034?authkey=CI7Muei_honRGA
<yunfan> unsgined int
<yunfan> \cx: 你少了个层级
<\rs> function composition (.) 的設計： (f . g) x = f (g x) 也只是因爲 f g 的先後順序在等號前後是一致的
<\cx> yunfan: 恩, 发现了.
<\cx> yunfan: 写个程序, 把自己嗝应了...
<yunfan> \rs 如果你愿意用ctypes 其实那个问题就解决了 只是ctypes实现部分一定要藏起来 否则很难看
<yunfan> \cx: 为毛?
<\cx> yunfan: 我把抓到的数据放到字典里, 然后发现我还需要排序...
<\cx> yunfan: 我先继续去写, 一会儿遇到不会的, 把代码给你贴出来... 这都已经是我第二次用python了, 还是这么纠结...
<yunfan> 想到clojure的一个comp
<yunfan> \cx: ok have fun
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 群发信息 代发广告 加Q372-046018 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415869 就在陈登陈登自信一笑，说道：“其实登以为，曹孟德所谋只有两种。所谓故弄玄虚退兵，几乎不可能。听到陈登的分析，陶谦轻轻点头，表示同意。想了一下，便问道：“以元龙之见，曹军会否 …
<gebjgd> ofan 起床了
<frozen2013> yunfan: 这个代码有部分是不能处理的。要改进一下
<gebjgd> ofan 开撸了
<frozen2013> yunfan: 要判断一下是不是连续的
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Libre中如何给字母加一个小圆圈？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415870 比如A加一个圈，表示电流表。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-03-18 13:04
<yunfan> frozen2013: 什么意思？
<frozen2013> yunfan:http://codepad.org/ld6uGI5L
<kk> frozen2013 ⇪ ti: Python code - 24 lines - codepad
<yunfan> frozen2013: 那代码怎么不能处理连续了？
<yunfan> frozen2013: 啊哈 少写一个收尾工作
<yunfan> frozen2013: http://codepad.org/ld6uGI5L 这样就好了
<yunfan> 其实可以优化下少写点重复代码 不过我懒得管了
<frozen2013> yunfan: 嗯。
<frozen2013> 我认为连续的判断一下就行。
<odirus> 请问Debian6升级到wheezy时修复依赖关系是不是很慢呢？都已经两三个小时了。
<yunfan> frozen2013: 那是过程式的代码 没办法
<frozen2013> yunfan: 嗯。
<frozen2013> yunfan: 搞定了。多谢
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何在ubuntu中将gcc和g++升级到4.8 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415872 我的ubuntu中已经安装了gcc4.7.2和g++4.7.2，现在gcc已经出了4.8了，请问我怎么才能把它们升级上去，都需要哪些操作？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bushwashington — 2013-03-18 13:39
<frozen2013> yunfan: 有些东西是不得不做的。我看过一些著名的包的源码，有不少类似重复的代码，但是那些重复是必须的。
<gebjgd> 求买美帝底特律的房子
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 多少钱?
<gebjgd> Tenzu 1000刀买2个
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 美帝就是好, 都是论个卖的
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> Tenzu 楼市崩盘了
<yunfan> frozen2013: 主要是为了快 刚才我和 \rs 讨论那个虽然优美  但数据一多就不太好了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 交房产税的时候是按成交当时的价格还是每年评估？
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 还是我天朝控制房价措施得当
<yunfan> gebjgd: 底特律不是 loser city么/
<gebjgd> yunfan loser city也比死猪city好啊
<yunfan> Tenzu: 对 让你求生不的 求死不能 嘿嘿
<gebjgd> Tenzu 那是  我党英明
<yunfan> gebjgd: 天朝有钱人根本不喝黄浦江水嘛  干卿甚事
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你问问 MeaCulpa 超市里好多卖饮用水的货架 你啊 naive了
<gebjgd> yunfan 恩 毛躁了
<gebjgd> fivesheep 你没买房？
<fivesheep> 有啊 西雅图
<gebjgd> fivesheep 现在底特律大减价呢
<UbuntuTalk> [chen luo] jj
<gebjgd> fivesheep 还不去抢
<fivesheep> 谁去那鬼地方
<yunfan> fivesheep: 话说你一餐花费多少?
<fivesheep> 看情况
<gebjgd> fivesheep 那地方不错  5大湖附近
<yunfan> 说日常的 不要把生日庆祝算上去
<fivesheep> yunfan: 日常一分钱不花
<gebjgd> yunfan 5刀到30刀
<yunfan> gebjgd: 高犯罪率 你小心点
<yunfan> gebjgd: 钱一阵我还在HN上看到讨论 为何底特律堕落到今天这个地步 额
<gebjgd> yunfan 我又没有美国绿卡 不能买的
<yunfan> fivesheep: 吃饭不花钱？
<yunfan> 难道是食物券？
<fivesheep> 我妈经常去领免费食品 就是那些快过时, 卖不动的. 大超市会把这些东西捐出来
<yunfan> fivesheep: 有水果和肉么？
<fivesheep> 食物卷是穷人才有.. 我家不够穷
<fivesheep> 什么都有
<yunfan> fivesheep: 那如果买的话多少呢
<fivesheep> 菜肉, 米蛋奶鱼
<gebjgd> fivesheep 美国食品是贵些
<fivesheep> 买的话 全家也就几块十来块
<yunfan> 一餐5刀是个什么概念？ 够吃一大碗米饭加肉不？
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 你们那里的McDonald's 有Dollar Menu么
<fivesheep> 吃死你
<yunfan> gebjgd: 怎么我看许多卖水果的便宜死呢 经常一框一框地卖
<fivesheep> yunfan: 经常有猪肉卖便宜的时候.. 1块钱一磅
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 我在米帝的时候，发现老美都不好意思买Dollar Menu的东西
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 应为餐厅里的大多是各个IT公司的
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 谁说啊.. 都是一些老美教我点的dollar menu
<gebjgd> yunfan 美国去外面吃便宜
<yunfan> fivesheep: 这样看来还真不错 我自己父母家里月收入数字也是3k 算是美帝日常的那种吧 看他们消费也要个这么多 但是量可没这么多
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 不是说，是慈善性质的么
<fivesheep> 你认识的都是上等人.. 我认识的屌丝..
<gebjgd> yunfan 去超市买蔬菜贵
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 看来Austin老美装b的多
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 没听说国
<yunfan> gebjgd: farmer market
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 德州人似乎BS麦当劳
<fivesheep> 我也 bs啊
<fivesheep> 几乎不去
<yunfan> 对了 有个非常重要的问题要问
<gebjgd> yunfan 你父母家移民美国了？
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 他们都喜欢3刀+的那些7分熟肉饼的汉堡
<gebjgd> yunfan 恭喜 屌丝成美籍华人了
<yunfan> 麦当劳的巨无霸在美帝那有多大？ 我在帝都吃的太他妈小了 两口就没了
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 我们常去吃4刀+的Cheese Burger...Mighty Fine...
<fivesheep> MeaCulpa: 我还喜欢那种 10块钱 双层牛肉, 牛肉里边带cheese的
<yunfan> gebjgd: nope 我说的是数字 意思就是人民币啊 大佬
<fivesheep> 带馅的肉饼
<gebjgd> yunfan 你的身材去美帝最合适
<yunfan> fivesheep: 10块钱买一个 很贵吧
<gebjgd> yunfan 美国的量大
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 美帝的大一圈，也不是特别大，一般喜欢吃的都点half-pounder吧，bigmac算小的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我喜欢吃 倒不一定非要吃肉 不停吃水果也成
<fivesheep> 不算便宜. 但能撑死一般人
<fivesheep> 你来到美国就不吃这种东西了
<fivesheep> 垃圾食品
<gebjgd> yunfan 水果要去佛州
<yunfan> 那吃什么？
<fivesheep> é±¼?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: fivesheep Dollar Menu里面的卖乐鸡10块，我国的只有6块...
<yunfan> 其实我家里人都不吃这种啊 但是我上不了台面 就喜欢这个调调
<gebjgd> 话说美帝的麦当劳还不错  味道
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不行，太干
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 好吃的汉堡多了去了，麦当劳不行
<yunfan> 我自己吃鱼就喜欢没刺肉多的 我父母喜欢吃鲜的 他们都说我是穷鬼的命  呵呵
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 什么太干？
<fivesheep> 这么说, 我感觉美国kfc不如中国的.  不过美国kfc也就.老黑去
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不够Juicy
<fivesheep> 他们喜欢炸鸡
<MeaCulpa> 美帝kfc是老黑去的...
<yunfan> fivesheep: 美国有瓜子卖么
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 去最垃圾的fiveguys
<frozen2013> yunfan: 不是说用那个yeid就快很多吗
<yunfan> 你们知道我是葵花子的消耗大户
<fivesheep> 有
<gebjgd> yunfan 美国什么都有
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我国的瓜子都是美帝进口的
<fivesheep> fiveguys还可以吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我国农业基本被美帝灭了
<gebjgd> fivesheep 我艹
<fivesheep> yunfan: 你准备出来么?
<frozen2013> yunfan: 吃个面先
<yunfan> frozen2013: 是的 我是说我给你的那段代码比我跟 \rs 讨论的会快 当然yield的更快
<gebjgd> fivesheep 你说fiveguys还可以？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不会吧 你是说恰恰么？
<fivesheep> 比麦当劳好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我说瓜子原料
<yunfan> 理论上欧洲种葵花子不是为了炸油么？
<gebjgd> fivesheep 我和德国人群去吃  吐得
<gebjgd> 一塌糊涂
<fivesheep> 不过我一般不吃
<fivesheep> 德国人吃惯马肉汉堡了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，挺油的，吃了撑估计，你买了自己回来烤
<yunfan> 就好像种甘蔗的 没几个人像我们这样拿来消遣吃啊
<gebjgd> fivesheep 德国人不吃汉堡
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 德国人主要吃猪肉，
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 德国人对牛肉本来就不报有奢望
<fivesheep>  gebjgd 别说这些垃圾食品
<yunfan> fivesheep: 没机会出来啊  我得苦学一阵CS 不过那时候都30了 也要考虑成家问题
<MeaCulpa> fivesheep: 德国气候宜人种植业发达，不需要牛肉
<gebjgd> fivesheep 直接面包房了
<fivesheep> 我出来的时候 30
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 难怪德国人要消灭犹太人 德国人喜欢吃猪肉 犹太人偏偏不上路
<fivesheep> 只要你英文够好, 技术够强
<fivesheep> 工作大把
<fivesheep> 不需要读书
<yunfan> 技术容易 英文难提高上去
<gebjgd> fivesheep 那些东西真不是在美帝能吃
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 德国人很废的，零下5度就会冻死人
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 33度就会热死人
<yunfan> fivesheep: 我说的是知识上更新 不是说去拿学位
<gebjgd> yunfan 笨 泡美国妞啊
<fivesheep> 英语真心简单. 我出来的时候也29了
<onlylove> yunfan: 把你扔美帝去，你英文行不行自己看着办
<yunfan> fivesheep: 你出来那会儿有老婆了？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我不知道所谓德国人身体好的论调哪里来的
<fivesheep> 没有
<gebjgd> yunfan 语言最简单
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 德国气候太好了
<fivesheep> 绝对不能在出国前找老婆. 否则托很紧
<yunfan> 我当然知道你学英文最好是去用英语的地方
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 德国人身体是不错
<fivesheep> 很久
<fivesheep> 拖很久
<yunfan> 但是这是个鸡生蛋 蛋生鸡的问题
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 不耐热不耐寒
<fivesheep> yunfan: 你父母出来了?
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 谁说的？
<yunfan> 你怎么出去呢
<Tenzu> 你们讨论的问题都好高端
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 魔都室内无暖气，秒一切欧洲人
<fivesheep> 父母申请的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 德国人全球跑
<yunfan> fivesheep: 没 我父母在家过得好好的 对土共没啥不满意的
<fivesheep> lol
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 别说欧洲人了 我都完蛋
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 神啊
<fivesheep> 反正, 如果有能力 出国. 我还是那句话, 一刻不多留
<yunfan> 我父母一个教师 一个公务员  都属于记得利益者嘛
<onlylove> Tenzu: 教授现在住哪里
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那年热，德国33度热死好多人，不带空调...德国天气太好，旅馆都没空调
<yunfan> fivesheep: 问题是 你有什么是和的路子没有 指点下
<Tenzu> onlylove: 在饼都
<fivesheep> yunfan: 我父母也是啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 欧洲太爽了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 没印度死人多
<gebjgd> Tenzu 据说你在天津买房了？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 印度那是基数大，营养差~
<fivesheep> yunfan: 你现在可以 留学, 技术移民(别的国家), 找个大美国公司混出来
 * MeaCulpa 还是魔都人最猛，室外-3度室内-5度，尼玛
<yunfan> 我在想 假设一个人移民以后能协助另外两名人移民 那只要几十年  就可以许多人都去了
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 买了有两年多了吧
<gebjgd> Tenzu 好不明
<fivesheep> yunfan: 我的亲戚都是如此出来啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 呵呵 和我家差不多 咱们南方是家里穿羽绒服的
<onlylove> 搜索引擎的中文断词真纠结
<gebjgd> Tenzu 好不明智
<yunfan> fivesheep: 我没亲戚呀 有没有劳工需求的 我无所谓干什么
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，南方都这样，恐怖~~
<fivesheep> 不说了.. 睡觉去. 明天第一天上班
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 欧洲人受不了的
<gebjgd> yunfan 我冬天去老婆家的时候被冻傻了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 还好吧 我在帝都见到的欧洲人也挺抗冷的
<freeflying> fivesheep: eb-2的queue好不容易到了2008/4了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你老婆家哪里
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 欧洲人可以在室外咬牙穿短裤，但是顶不住在家里没暖气
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa yunfan 别说欧洲人了  我都不行
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你老婆家是哪里？
<fivesheep> freeflying: see you in bay area
<gebjgd> yunfan 广东
<onlylove> yunfan: 你现在住哪里，最近打算搬家
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这样 我是无所谓
<yunfan> gebjgd: 广东都没下雪 算什么冷
<vtnil> yunfan: 你能抗
 * MeaCulpa 相同的纬度，哈尔滨冬季平均气温居然比北欧低10-15
<yunfan> onlylove: 我在百子湾家园
<gebjgd> yunfan 不行  冷湿  我受不了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，大概多少钱
 * MeaCulpa 哈尔滨的纬度，大改在德国和丹麦，不算北欧
<yunfan> onlylove: 最近看 自如友家 有一些亚运村附近的看起来还行
<gebjgd> yunfan 帝都外面冷 但是屋里有暖气啊
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我超级喜欢吃德国香肠....
<yunfan> onlylove: 1k9一个单间 跟别人共享卫生间  水电另算 季度付费
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 吃腻了都
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是的 帝都都怕冷额
<gebjgd> yunfan 好贵
<onlylove> yunfan: 好贵……
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 爽
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 丫的他们杀猪不放血，不做香肠大部分肉吃不下去
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是很贵 而且服务不爽 所以我在考虑自如那种按月付的 这样随时可以跑路
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是有排酸技术么
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 貌似西班牙人放血，还吃内脏
<vtnil> yunfan: 自如的房子水电费也很爽的，大家都毫无节制
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 美国真心不如欧洲舒服
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在研究太阳宫那边的……
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那是，美国差远了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 美国就是基本生活保障便宜
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 笨 你炖肉之前  用热水紧下 就好了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 血末子就出来了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那不一样的
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那个，和杀得时候放血，还是有区别的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 一样的  或者用油过一下
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 东 莞 办 大 专 毕 业 证＜Ｑ:278.401.339＞ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415877 办 本 科 毕 业 证＜Ｑ:278.401.339＞ 办 大 专 毕 业 证＜Ｑ:278.401.339＞ 办 高 中 毕 业 证＜Ｑ:278.401.339＞ 办 中 专 毕 业 证 ＜Ｑ:278.401.339＞ 办 大 学 毕 业 证 ＜Ｑ:278.401.339＞ 办 本 科 毕 业 证 …
<MeaCulpa> 不一样不一样
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 味道一样的棒
<MeaCulpa> 不过德国我估计是全世界吃猪肉最多的地方
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 看做法
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 魔都有些号称德国餐馆，死贵...
<gebjgd> 兲朝的kfc真心好吃啊
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 多少钱？
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 我这是离岳父家近离办公室近, 潜力无限
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 在米国，可以吃烤鸡...便宜
<yunfan> onlylove: 你如果找到比较好的 不妨跟我说下 有机会看看
<gebjgd> Tenzu 气候空气不好
<imtxc> onlylove: 在找房子
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 4更香肠一点土豆，洋葱，就要好几十，70-80吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 国内一样吃烤鸡
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在哪住呢
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 其实还行
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 确实不匝地
<vtnil> MeaCulpa: 火鸡怎么样
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 国内的烤鸡小...米帝的是成年鸡...
<imtxc> onlylove: 我床位的...
<gebjgd> Tenzu 寂静岭边上能好的了？
<yunfan> fivesheep: 美国有方便面么 超级大碗装的有没有？ 就跟电影里可乐有超级大杯子装那样
<MeaCulpa> vtnil: 火鸡那肉，不靠酸奶油吃不下去的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 也是小鸡
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你老婆来了怎么啪啪啪？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 有好多，韩国产的方便面
<imtxc> Tenzu: 疼教授在哪间学校啊..
<gebjgd> yunfan 美帝什么都有
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 多大？1kg?
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 总比某一年四季都是夏天的地方强
<imtxc> yunfan: 有老婆之后就不住床位了
<Tenzu> imtxc: 你猜
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我主要是猎奇心理
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 貌似很小，没仔细看，我讨厌方便面
<gebjgd> Tenzu 四季如春多好啊
<imtxc> Tenzu: 我怎么能猜到
<yunfan> gebjgd: 因为我吃天朝的泡面一碗就不够
<gebjgd> yunfan 你天天吃泡面？
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 四季如夏啊, 我受够了
<MeaCulpa> BS 泡面党~~
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没有 我是调剂口味 比较喜欢那味道
<Tenzu> imtxc: 饼都的高校没几个
<yunfan> gebjgd: 最近喜欢吃泡的粉丝
<gebjgd> yunfan 帝都可以去天天去吃庆丰包子
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那个不好吃
<Tenzu> yunfan: 香锅麻辣牛肉面不错, 小S做广告那个
<gebjgd> yunfan 或者那个华天小吃
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 现在吃泡面可不比出去吃饭便宜 你弄个杯面+一个大火腿肠就超过去小吃点吃盖饭了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 我回国的时候经常吃
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 出门在外，吃肉酱属于高危行为
<imtxc> 饼都?
<yunfan> Tenzu: 还有香锅？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我同样讨厌盖饭...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 在美国不吃肉你吃啥
<vtnil> 日本会不会泡面便宜，毕竟那是人家发明的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 庆丰包子铺还行了
<imtxc> yunfan: 打算有妹子之后就搬家...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不知道，米国没钱只能吃肉酱，要么吃鸡
<gebjgd> freeflying 买玉米和红薯
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我住的小区周围1公里内没有任何吃饭的店 额 小区居民都是拆迁过来的 大概习惯在家里做饭
<imtxc> 哪里是饼都哦
<vtnil> yunfan: 嘎嘎嘎，估计你不会搬了
<yunfan> imtxc: 天津嘛  用脑壳想想
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我是说在我国，外面的肉酱最好别随便吃
<imtxc> 天津不是麻花嘛..
<vtnil> :-D
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 煲仔饭喜欢吗？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 我都基本不在外面吃饭
<yunfan> 堡仔饭还不错
<gebjgd> 煲仔饭那是随便有的？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 庆丰的包子不是现作的，都在蒸箱里，不好吃
<yunfan> 就是好贵分量好少
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 很难赶上现作的
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 是现做的
<imtxc> Tenzu: NK?
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ？我吃的不是，我要现作的，他们说没有
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 他们里面包  我们外面能看到
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 帝都么？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你要求太高了 不如自己回家用微波率搞
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我不需要看，恩
<onlylove> yunfan: 你有钱人……自如的房子没1000以下的……
<Tenzu> imtxc: 内裤隔壁
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 一吃就知道了...Juice都没了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 那是汤包
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 也许我都是下午吃，没有现作的了
<vtnil> onlylove: 貌似没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 1000以下的怎么住？ 我住过几年那种房子 暗无天日或者河北移动欢迎你
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 中午一般都是忙的很
<imtxc> Tenzu: 喔啊, 厉害.
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: no, 就是那种很大的蒸箱里，蒸饭那种
<Tenzu> yunfan: http://shop.datong.cc/view.asp?tm=6921555590294 这个
<kk> Tenzu s, ⇪ 今麦郎辣煌尚香锅麻辣牛肉面五连包120g×5 - 迪口商城
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，也许时间不对，我喜欢那个大葱包子
<onlylove> yunfan: 一共才三千多点收入住一千多的住不起
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 我5年前回去的时候还是现包的
<yunfan> Tenzu: huh
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 现在不知道了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我那地方不好估计，中春路
<yunfan> onlylove: 差不多 我3k5的时候是住天通苑的900
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我那地方不好估计，知春路
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个不是1千多吧, 水电下来2k多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 一个大房间被拆成7户人家 额
<onlylove> imtxc: 9494
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa 不认识  我是在2环里的吃的
<gebjgd> yunfan 合租？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不能和你比……我还是找我自己的去
<gebjgd> yunfan 有妹子么？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你还指望在帝都独立居住？
 * MeaCulpa 想去吃烤肉季
<Tenzu> yunfan: 我在火车上吃过一个桶装的, 感觉比别的面好吃点
<yunfan> gebjgd: 无 有的话就好了 住主卧很话得来
<imtxc> 不知道水电算下来1k的,能住到什么样的房子
<gebjgd> yunfan 小菜不就是自己租房么
<yunfan> imtxc: 去天通苑或者通州 我只能帮你到这里了
<gebjgd> yunfan 你也自己租啊
<Tenzu> imtxc: 廊坊也不错啊
<onlylove> 天通苑太远，太阳宫如何
<gebjgd> yunfan 你准备拿帝都户籍了？
<MeaCulpa> 帝度的房子很奇怪，住宅区啥配套设施都没，到晚上就恐怖
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我准备回南方 不折腾帝都
<imtxc> yunfan: 10号线沿线有类似的地方么
<gebjgd> yunfan 那趁早
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<gebjgd> yunfan 我准备出售我的帝都户口呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 我建议你不要指望这个 要不就跟妹子一起住一个次卧 正规那种 这个10号线附近是有的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 户口还能出售？
<gebjgd> yunfan 不知道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是假结婚么 额
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 舍得花钱独立租嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gebjgd> yunfan 你和我？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你让没妹子的怎么住次卧
<gfrog> Tenzu: 疼叫兽
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 独立组队他的收入来说不现实
<gebjgd> yunfan 你变吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 啪啪啪
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊....
<Tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 擦
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪乃的twitter帐号好难认出来。
 * yunfan 后现代成有不少一室3k5的
 * imtxc 要有妹子早住次卧去了~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哈
<gfrog> Tenzu: 乃都wo了还只有gprs？
<gebjgd> yunfan 3k5？
<yunfan> imtxc: 去找一个
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是的 感觉很不错 考虑到我的单间价格
 * vtnil help
<imtxc> yunfan: ha
<gebjgd> imtxc 妹子有那么难找么
<gebjgd> 帝都那么多人
<Tenzu> gfrog: 前面的wo是打拼音侧漏出来的
<MeaCulpa> 大飞机
<imtxc> gebjgd: ha
 * gfrog 我那屋子里有个只够住一个人的小单间。 imtxc 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 介绍你亲戚or妹子？
<gfrog> Tenzu: 啧啧。。。
<gebjgd> yunfan 我表妹
<imtxc> gfrog: 什么地方?
<gebjgd> yunfan 比你壮
<imtxc> gebjgd: 求认识表妹
<gfrog> imtxc: 林萃路
<imtxc> gfrog: 价钱呢?
<cherrot> gfrog, 你在林翠路？
<gebjgd> imtxc 行啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 没问。
<gebjgd> imtxc 你多大？
<gfrog> cherrot: 啊，咋？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 89
<cherrot> gfrog, 林翠路有什么小区？
<gebjgd> imtxc 多高 多少钱
<imtxc> gfrog: 估计一下...
<gfrog> imtxc: 你有意可以给你问问，楼下466直达中关村儿。
<gebjgd> imtxc 姐弟恋行吗？
<cherrot> gfrog, 认识一个人渣在那住。。遂想打听一下
<gfrog> imtxc: 真心不清楚，1k左右？
<imtxc> gebjgd: .....
<gfrog> cherrot: ....
<cherrot> gfrog, 还就是在466那。。
<gfrog> cherrot: ....
<Tenzu> 89岁的
<imtxc> gfrog: 只能放一张床那种么?
<cherrot> gfrog, 叫啥小区啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 矮穷丑,怎么办
<gfrog> imtxc: 单人床加小书桌吧，不过是个正规的小屋子。
<gebjgd> imtxc 多高？
<gebjgd> imtxc 1米7有么？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 比我还壮 那是什么概念
<freeflying> imtxc: 傍富婆
<imtxc> gfrog: 不是隔断什么的?
<onlylove> 我记得去年夏天的时候有个妹子要转租，我没接……可惜了，望京那边750
<imtxc> gebjgd: 北京女孩啊? 嗨,还是算了...
<gfrog> imtxc: 不是，那个房子格局好怪，不知道以前是拿来做啥的，就那么一点点。
<gebjgd> yunfan 180斤
<gebjgd> imtxc 性格很好的
<imtxc> gfrog: SM用的放笼子的
<cherrot> imtxc, 北京女孩你都不要？
<gfrog> imtxc: 有可能呢。
<gebjgd> imtxc 就是太有安全感了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 比我轻10斤 还成 性格好比较重要
<imtxc> gebjgd: 嗨
<gebjgd> yunfan我看行
<imtxc> gfrog: 你们那间总共几个人哦
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 比你轻5kg...
<gebjgd> yunfan 你哪年的？
<yunfan> gebjgd: lol 可是帝都我是待不下去了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 87
<gebjgd> yunfan 兔子？
<gebjgd> yunfan 几月的
 * imtxc 伟大的双鱼蛇
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我来了北方以后 感觉我不胖了 北方到处都是那种大胖子 跟我这种不一样
<yunfan> gebjgd: 3月
<yunfan> 白羊兔
<gfrog> imtxc: 那间？ 哪间？ 是个复式，楼下目前有俩人，空的屋子在楼下。
<gebjgd> yunfan 没关系 你和她一起之后就能待下了
<Tenzu> yunfan: 你不算胖吧, 如果和我见过的照片没大区别的话
<gebjgd> yunfan 你多高？
<imtxc> gfrog: 这么gaoji
<gebjgd> yunfan 有170就行了
<gebjgd> yunfan 性欲如何？
<gfrog> imtxc: 那边小区很不错，就是房子都很大。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就怕床受不了 不知道宜家有没有卖300kg承重的 你要考虑啪啪啪时候的动量问题
<gebjgd> yunfan 没关系
<yunfan> gfrog: 174 性欲还正常
<onlylove> yunfan: 自如的房子有天然气么
<imtxc> ...........................
<gebjgd> yunfan 可以地上搞
<yunfan> onlylove: 那就不小的了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 容易吓阳痿
<imtxc> ............. 节操呢
<gebjgd> yunfan 没关系  你这体格 没问题
<cherrot> gfrog, 你那小区叫啥啊？
<yunfan> imtxc: 有德国人在这 不要怕垫底
<imtxc> ........
<imtxc> cherrot: 你也在那里?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 胖子其实是很虚的 不像阿蛋 天天俯卧撑
<cherrot> imtxc, 没 有认识的人在那
<onlylove> yunfan: 算啦，彻底没想法了，虽然不想住天通苑，但是自如也不是我住的地方
<gebjgd> yunfan 擦  我这是说真的呢
<gfrog> cherrot: 奥林春天
<cherrot> imtxc, 很想提个菜刀杀过去而已
<cherrot> gfrog, 哦 名字都这么淫荡。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: .....
<gfrog> cherrot: .
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我也是说真的 胖的人其实都没什么力啊 这跟状是两码事
<gebjgd> yunfan 不会的  我表妹天天大口吃肉  大口喝酒
<yunfan> gebjgd: 一天几包烟？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你这表妹啊，还是梁山好汉啊
<gebjgd> yunfan 跆拳道黑带
<yunfan> 不抽烟就好 抽样受不了的
<gebjgd> onlylove 所以发愁啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 啊 黑带啊,好
<gebjgd> yunfan 不抽
<gebjgd> yunfan 就是胖  模样其实还好
<gebjgd> yunfan 不会让你不举
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 你这是找表妹夫么?
<imtxc> yunfan: gebjgd 成了?
<gebjgd> Tenzu 恩
<imtxc> Tenzu: 教授的女王是导师的女儿么
<Tenzu> imtxc: 必须不是
<gebjgd> Tenzu 表哥当然要照顾下表妹了
<cherrot> Tenzu, 这么V5!
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你有所不知 有句话叫 男胖短  女胖深  女胖子是很受欢迎的 男胖子就容易过气了
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 我有个表妹去了丹麦, 这孩子估计不打算结婚了
<gebjgd> yunfan 你就不会减肥啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我隔壁的二房东就是个超级女胖子 勾了一个小白脸 经常啪啪啪
<gebjgd> Tenzu 有照片么？
<Tenzu> cherrot: V5嘛?
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 木有
<imtxc> gebjgd: 求照片
<cherrot> Tenzu, 没事了 还以为是你导师的女儿
<yunfan> gebjgd: 谁不想呢 要能减下来 当初会胖呢
<gebjgd> imtxc 什么照片？
 * imtxc 特别羡慕那些泡导师女儿的PHD
<imtxc> gebjgd: 咱表妹的啊
<gebjgd> yunfan 估计你在床上累累就痩了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 其实应该上社交网络账户 这样可以方便了解言行 照片什么的看不出来啥
<yunfan> gebjgd: ]
<gebjgd> imtxc 姐弟恋你能接受？
<onlylove> imtxc: 有没有被导师孩子泡的PHD
<imtxc> gebjgd: 我喜欢姐姐
<gebjgd> yunfan 有qq
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就在电视上小说上看过
<gebjgd> imtxc 是胖姐姐哟
<yunfan> qq就算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 觉得不错
<imtxc> gebjgd: 看看嘛
<Tenzu> imtxc: 不是每个老板都有女儿的, 而且不是每个老板女儿都是正常女性的
<cherrot> gebjgd, 180斤？
<yunfan> imtxc: 换你上吧 我不日要南下 泡不了帝都妞
<gfrog> imtxc: 你该羡慕泡导师的PhD
<gebjgd> cherrot 恩
<imtxc> gfrog: ........ 拜
<cherrot> yunfan, 你不日那南下干嘛
<gebjgd> cherrot 你有兴趣？
<Tenzu> gfrog: 你这个思路让我觉得很清新
<gfrog> imtxc: 肯定不愁毕业了，或者永远毕不了业。
<imtxc> 次哦...
<cherrot> gebjgd, 木有 会被压骨折的
<gfrog> Tenzu: 叫兽。
<gebjgd> cherrot 挑战一下么
<imtxc> 很胖很胖? gebjgd ?
<yunfan> cherrot: 男下 女就上了呗
<gebjgd> cherrot 反正18年后一条好汉
<gebjgd> imtxc 你太小了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 横
<imtxc> 哼
<gebjgd> imtxc 熊猫男都小点
<Tenzu> imtxc: 你哪儿小?
<yunfan> gebjgd: 帝都妞确实有困境 去全国哪里都是去基层
<imtxc> .................................
<yunfan> 随便买个房子就要死人
<gebjgd> yunfan 房子不怕
<imtxc> yunfan: 果然,所以怕
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gebjgd> yunfan 二环内有房子
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哇哦,能不怕房子.....
<gfrog> gebjgd: 要是一环里有房子就牛逼了。。。
<gebjgd> gfrog 那你要入党
<gfrog> gebjgd: 海里也不算一环。
<yunfan> gebjgd: 就怕丈母娘发话啊 还有带不回家 回家都是去基层 除非出国了
<gebjgd> gfrog 还得会演戏
<gfrog> gebjgd: 一环是紫禁城。
<gebjgd> gfrog 中南海就算是
<yunfan> 所以我也有一个原则 就是不考虑帝都妞  人往高处走是人之常情呢
<imtxc> 求86左右的姐姐
<gfrog> gebjgd: 那是一环外。
<gebjgd> gfrog 其实也不是不行  你去当看门人  守夜的
<gebjgd> gfrog 就一环了
<huntxu> gfrog: 網速太慢。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 怎麽破...
<gebjgd> imtxc 你还是找你的90后吧
<imtxc> gebjgd: 嗨
<imtxc> gebjgd: 90后的更不敢
<gfrog> huntxu: 用沃。 XD
<yunfan> gebjgd: 有介绍约泡的嘛
<imtxc> ........
<gebjgd> 没有  这你要问 闷骚的 adam
<imtxc> 其实不想搬出床位还有个原因就是除了床位都是屌丝之外别的地方都会受到隔壁啪啪啪声音的干扰
 * imtxc 受不了这个
<gebjgd> yunfan  你可以用微信
<yunfan> imtxc: 你也可以啪啪啪 比赛呢
<Tenzu> huntxu: 帅胡用3G
<gebjgd> yunfan 摇摇就有了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 威信早就不行了
<imtxc> yunfan: 自己发不出声音来啊
<imtxc> yunfan: gebjgd 又不介绍表妹给我
<yunfan> gebjgd: 都是男的在那里摇
<huntxu> Tenzu: 沒錢
<gebjgd> imtxc 那是你表姐
<yunfan> imtxc: 把qq搞到  自己去钓
<Tenzu> huntxu: 那就跟我一样用GPRS吧
<gebjgd> yunfan 男的也行啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 恩恩,求qq
<yunfan> gebjgd: 叫小姨比较有感觉
<gebjgd> imtxc 你太小了
<gebjgd> imtxc jj小 太嫩
<imtxc> gebjgd: 额,看看啊, 北京女孩儿我又不敢
<gebjgd> imtxc 你多高？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 擦 干嘛这么说
<imtxc> gebjgd: 小 谢谢了.
<gebjgd> imtxc 男胖短
<gebjgd> imtxc 女胖深
<imtxc> he
<gebjgd> imtxc 熊猫男的话你没看到啊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 哦
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你要给表妹拉炮的话 我就去44  其他的不敢
<gebjgd> yunfan 那是不能的
<gebjgd> 要先领证的
<imtxc> 哈
<yunfan> gebjgd: 太保守 喀嚓
<gebjgd> yunfan 没办法
<yunfan> filter(lambda girl: girl.sexual(), girls)
<imtxc> 晕哦这么复杂
<\cx> imt
<yunfan> [ girl for girl in targets if girl.sexual() and girl.city() not in ('北','上,'广')]
<\cx> imtxc: 我也喜欢姐姐.
<imtxc> \cx: 握手
<piggybox> yunfan: 应该是girl.is_sexy
<yunfan> piggybox: nope, sexual
<imtxc> \cx: 你多大
<\cx> imtxc: 91年的.
<yunfan> imtxc: 27cm ?
<\cx> imtxc: 喜欢88/89年的
<imtxc> \cx: 哦啊
<yunfan> 我喜欢36的
<\cx> imtxc: 算不算同道中人?
<imtxc> \cx: 算啊
 * imtxc 不考虑89后的
<onlylove> piggybox: yunfan 你俩别吵了，我今天上午还研究鼠标的复数呢，最后没办法，mouse devices
<imtxc> yunfan: ..
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么鼠标的复数？
<yunfan> imtxc:  36D
<imtxc> .........
<imtxc> yunfan: 熊猫哥厉害
<onlylove> yunfan: 鼠标不是mouse么，复数是啥？mouses还是mice
<yunfan> onlylove: mice
<onlylove> yunfan: 两个都可以
<yunfan> onlylove: o
 * yunfan 开工
<onlylove> yunfan: 做老鼠讲，复数就是mice，但是鼠标这东西
 * imtxc 求各种妹子哦, 这样就能住次卧了.....
<onlylove> yunfan: 你搜下就知道了，不光中国人，老外也在问
<yunfan> imtxc: [g for g in targets if g.size > 34]
<onlylove> imtxc: 咱俩合租一个次卧咋样
<imtxc> onlylove: 你在什么地方?
<iFvwm> 为啥喜欢老的？ imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在建国门附近，需要找个有厨房的地方，因为出去吃太贵
<imtxc> 我不喜欢跟男人住次卧因为他们都会找到女人要么搬走要么让我搬走
<yunfan> onlylove: 擦 老子也在建国门附近啊 要不晚饭出来吃下？
<imtxc> iFvwm: 这个,我也说不清楚啊....
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧……算啦
<imtxc> onlylove: 你保证半年不搬走的话就好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你别在我跟前充老子，你在我面前小p孩
<imtxc> 不然我又得找人了...
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不保证半年内没有妹子来闹腾
<imtxc> iFvwm: 这个对年龄的喜好,估计是天生的吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊 那就真算了...
<iFvwm> imtxc: 额，你多大了
<iFvwm> 91?
<imtxc> iFvwm: 89
<yunfan> onlylove: 好 小子也在建国门 你在哪里呢？
<iFvwm> o
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还真改……
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 神啊
<yunfan> 有妹子一起玩
<iFvwm> 疼疼
<imtxc> ......................................... yunfan onlylove
<yunfan> onlylove: 有啥大不了 脸面这种东西是无关紧要的
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 你直接网页上推么?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在北京站正东方……44路建国门南那地方
<imtxc> 找个男室友跟找个妹子一样难
<iFvwm> 是 Tenzu
<yunfan> onlylove: 你现在住也住这附近？
<Tenzu> imtxc: 你是觉得搅基难吧
<yunfan> 妹子来了 问问 nyfair 要不要合租
<imtxc> Tenzu: 真不是
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在那住，嗯在三环上班
<Tenzu> iFvwm: opera里登录irc有视觉提醒么?
<imtxc> Tenzu: 不喜欢搬
<yunfan> onlylove: 那我放学以后可以参观下么
<iFvwm> 颜色就有。css自己改。 Tenzu
<onlylove> yunfan: 放学……你别吓我
<yunfan> onlylove: 你懂就行 何必在乎怎么说
<iFvwm> 没声音。 Tenzu
<nyfair> yunfan: 新天地旁有套房，待租
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 我是想让它跳框框, 或者类似邮件提醒那样
<yunfan> nyfair: 新天地现在也不便宜了 09年的时候不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 有啥好参观的，那地方都是简易平房
<iFvwm> 没。不知道为什么一直不做这个功能。
<imtxc> nyfair: 拜 有房子出租?
<iFvwm> 邮件的有弹出。 Tenzu
<yunfan> onlylove: 主要是了解下下限是什么样
<onlylove> nyfair: 多钱
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 我想让irc chat也有弹出, 在opera里
<onlylove> yunfan: 了解下限做啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 2w/月
<imtxc> ..........
<iFvwm> Tenzu: 自己的bot，就可以随便提示。lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果真要租得近 必然要降低品质要求 所以你要事先了解下 实际的房子品质能低到什么程度 而不是一味乐观或者悲观
<nyfair> 那地段就这价啊
<iFvwm> 估计认为irc就应该是安静的。
<onlylove> nyfair: 你自己租着玩去吧，去个零，砍一半我考虑
<yunfan> nyfair: 额  要不去后现代成租吧 一室居的3k5 咱们合租
<iFvwm> nyfair: 你卖身？
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 就是说你也不会呗
<iFvwm> 2w
<imtxc> onlylove: 你那边离我也比较远
<iFvwm> Tenzu: 是没有啊
<yunfan> 20k把我卖了可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 你在哪住
<nyfair> iFvwm: 有闲房，待租
<yunfan> 用代码还债最好了
<iFvwm> 你去插件那找找。 Tenzu
<imtxc> onlylove: 知春路
<onlylove> imtxc: 好远……
<yunfan> 最近能发现比较合适的就是亚运村附近的了
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊
<iFvwm> nyfair: 我也有闲房。
<yunfan> 应该比较适合我骑车
<onlylove> imtxc: 知春路那边怎么住，那么贵
<yunfan> iFvwm: 额 你都投资帝都房产了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 床铺啊亲
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且那地方上地铁很拥挤 没意义
<Tenzu> iFvwm: No search results for 'irc notification'
<iFvwm> 怎么可能。那不是人住的地方。 yunfan
<imtxc> onlylove: yunfan 我上学不坐车
<yunfan> iFvwm: 你要说老家 我也有一套房子 你要不要租？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那坐什么？ 骆驼？
<iFvwm> Tenzu: 等html5吧。这样估计就有了。
<imtxc> 我老家有两套房
<imtxc> 出租
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以申请在家上班……
<Tenzu> iFvwm: ...
<nyfair> 求无人岛出租
<imtxc> 我那套放真好像出租出去过, 一年1k 还是800忘了...
<onlylove> imtxc: 每天vpn登录
<imtxc> onlylove: 我干的活不能wfh
<iFvwm> 我老家，有5套。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还得读泽给公司换水啊拖地啊这些
<onlylove> iFvwm: ee财主啊
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 厕所么?
<iFvwm> 呸。 Tenzu
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 你开啥车?
<imtxc> iFvwm: 租我家房我还送3亩地
<yunfan> imtxc: 一年1k 诶
<yunfan> imtxc: 送骆驼不？
<imtxc> yunfan: 没骆驼,地真送
<yunfan> imtxc: 不送的话 怎么过沙漠？
<imtxc> 不怕多送5亩十亩也行
<onlylove> yunfan: 403附近的小餐馆，你可以参观下……
<imtxc> yunfan: 绕过来
<iFvwm> 一般的车。不在乎这。 Tenzu
<yunfan> onlylove: 403?
<iFvwm> 就你这样的教授，在乎面子。 Tenzu
<onlylove> yunfan: 403车站啊
<gebjgd> imtxc  你傻了 nyfair 是妹子
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是同仁医院旁边那个充值的地方
<iFvwm> 上次说进口车是你吧。 Tenzu
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 我开车去长沙你给报销油费吧
<gebjgd> imtxc 她说的价格含睡了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 就对表妹感兴趣
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 我没说过进口车
<yunfan> onlylove: 那待会看下地图
<gebjgd> imtx
<iFvwm> 还没开出天津啊
<yunfan> gebjgd: 是大姐  不是妹子
<gebjgd> imtxc 傻冒
<iFvwm> 你说报关啥的啊
<imtxc> ...
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 还在磨合, 没过首保
<onlylove> gebjgd: 含睡也租不起，两万啊
 * yunfan 合租找腐女是最省心的
<iFvwm> Tenzu: 让你女王开，马上就磨合了
<imtxc> yunfan: 腐女一点都不省心,
<iFvwm> 油门踩到底就是。
<gebjgd> onlylove 别提钱不钱  你睡的好 连人带房
<gebjgd> 都是你的
<iFvwm> 天天飙
<nyfair> yunfan: 你明显没见识过腐女
<gebjgd> Tenzu 啥车？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你见过腐女没……
<yunfan> nyfair: 我有几个大学同学是 我觉得她们的动手能力很强 虽然可能她们不愿意动手
<Tenzu> gebjgd: mondeo
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU越来越垃圾了！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415886 UBUNTU越来越垃圾了，现在连DNS都不能修改了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hack8023 — 2013-03-18 7:21
<yunfan> 不过有能力的人比没能力的好
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说的是宅女吧
<gebjgd> Tenzu 这是什么牌子？
<yunfan> onlylove: 宅到一定程度就腐了
<nyfair> yunfan: 动手能力强和是不是腐女又没有直接关系
<piggybox> Tenzu: ford fusion啊
 * imtxc 求10号线同居
<gebjgd> piggybox 大车小车？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你还是把宅女和腐女分卡吧
<Tenzu> gebjgd: ford下的
<piggybox> gebjgd: 中型轿车
<nyfair> yunfan: 听听人家过来人教诲
<yunfan> nyfair: 我不是直接从动手能力强推导出腐的 而是在了解其是腐的情况下 也了解到其能力强的事实  我有见过他们的豆瓣广播 额
<Tenzu> piggybox: 咋了? 不好?
<gebjgd> piggybox 哦
<piggybox> Tenzu: 很好的车
<gebjgd> nyfair 我喜欢腐女
<onlylove> imtxc: 58同城的信息咋样，可靠不
<yunfan> 当然 定义可能不一样
<iFvwm> Tenzu: ford的，最不喜欢
<imtxc> onlylove: 不怎么可靠
<onlylove> imtxc: 赶集呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 我最愁的不是房子,是稳定的基友或者妹子
<yunfan> 腐女好 最好腐女带腐女
<gebjgd> 腐女味道好
<imtxc> onlylove: 58跟赶集差不多,找个房子好难,有很多中介
<gebjgd> 够味
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你尝过?
<gebjgd> imtxc 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 有中介就中介吧，租到算完
<imtxc> gebjgd: 牛
<onlylove> imtxc: http://bj.ganji.com/fang1/tuiguang-19454235.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【11图】没有中介费最后单间看看了 地铁10号线于太阳宫和芍药居，北京租房 - 北京赶集网
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 你喜欢夏利, 我知道
<gebjgd> imtxc 什么腐不腐的 不重要  看床效
<iFvwm> nyfair: 你多大了
<imtxc> .....................................
<gebjgd> nyfair 多大了妹子
<imtxc> gebjgd: ...........
<iFvwm> Tenzu: 要看细节。
<imtxc> nyfair: 多大了妹子
<yunfan> 叫姐姐吧
<gebjgd> imtxc 估计是你的姐姐
<onlylove> imtxc: http://bj.ganji.com/fang3/tuiguang-3615029.htm
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【5图】太阳宫地铁口便宜单间配套齐可做饭洗澡上网，北京合租房 - 北京赶集网
<gebjgd> 异性合租多好啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我建议去豆瓣找 赶集和58靠谱的不多 如果你找到靠谱的 建议同时买张彩票
<gebjgd> 没赶上那好机会
<nyfair> 老了老了，都滚出大学了
<knownbad> gebjgd: 还好吧？
<gebjgd> nyfair 好年轻
<onlylove> yunfan: 真的假的……好吧
 * ZhuangYa 新入职第一天，好闲
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前可是用爬虫爬这些的 额
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 你身上有鬼佬味道没
<onlylove> nyfair: 表示滚出大学好多年
<gebjgd> nyfair 三十的大叔在向你抛媚眼
<imtxc> onlylove: 隔断还不如床位, 隔断不仅仅是声音的干扰,床都会晃
<yunfan> nyfair: 姐姐你多大？
<nyfair> yunfan: 17
<gebjgd> iFvwm 你闻闻就知道了
<iFvwm> imtxc: .
<yunfan> nyfair: A么？
<gebjgd> nyfair 不错
<knownbad> 34D?
<nyfair> 17岁神教
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 你整天在那混，估计有了
<onlylove> imtxc: 有住的还不行啊……我觉得床位不如隔断……
<yunfan> knownbad: 握手
<gebjgd> knownbad 你个老屁眼
<knownbad> 你没屁眼。
<iFvwm> 。咋吵起来了
<gebjgd> knownbad 你这么晚上网干嘛来了
<gebjgd> knownbad 又来混害我兲朝子女？
<Tenzu> 笑死了
<iFvwm> 原来是机油打招呼。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> iFvwm 滚
<iFvwm> 这下分清楚了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你刚才那个绝对是中介的广告帖 主卧价格居然确定不下来 很明显是打广告那种
<gebjgd> iFvwm 我和饭饭是一对
<onlylove> yunfan: 好吧……租房经验不多，求多教导
<yunfan> nyfair:  knownbad 有没有让大家一看就知道了 何必吵架
<iFvwm> 谁是饭
 * gebjgd 撸下ofan
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是久病成良医啊
<onlylove> iFvwm: 我猜是ofan
<iFvwm> 额。
<Tenzu> ...
<imtxc> ....
<iFvwm> 叫得这么亲热。草。。。。我们都是称呕饭。他称饭饭
<imtxc> ....
<knownbad> gebjgd: 唉，担心女儿吧？
<knownbad> 谁吵了？
<gebjgd> knownbad 担心什么？
 * imtxc 求各种北京的房子, 妹子信息
<gfrog> imtxc: 你准备妹子房子一起搞定？
<imtxc> gfrog: 有一个算一个
<gfrog> iFvwm: 饭饭？那不是范玮琪么？
 * iFvwm 估计到了德国的，都变基佬。
<gfrog> iFvwm: 大家好，我是饭.饭..饭维奇。。
<imtxc> gfrog: 基青蛙住主卧么
<iFvwm> gfrog: 哦。这我不知道。。你问 gebjgd
<gfrog> imtxc: 次卧啊
<gebjgd> iFvwm  错
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦你有妹子
<iFvwm> gfrog: 你是后宫？
<gfrog> imtxc: 神乃又变身了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 妹子没在帝都
<Tenzu> 范玮琪是唯一一个自我介绍的时候结巴的艺人
<imtxc> gfrog: 啊?
<gfrog> iFvwm: 啥？
<imtxc> gfrog: 哦啊
<zer4tul> 这年头，结巴也能唱歌
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • mysql 主从 + 读写分离 ，然后 把 mysql 从服务器，整个放到内存中，靠谱不？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415887 mysql 主从 + 读写分离 ，然后 把 mysql 从服务器，整个放到内存中，靠谱不？ 有看到 mysql 主从+读写分离的，不过，没有看到哪里有介绍把从服务器整个放 …
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<gebjgd> knownbad 别走啊
<iFvwm> 次卧啊。主卧都没资格的。肯定是后宫二奶嘛。 gfrog
<gfrog> iFvwm: 。。。。 渣神
<iFvwm> 不是女王。 Tenzu 你说是不
<gebjgd> knownbad 接着聊
<yunfan> 我那房子里 刚进去的时候 三个光棍
<ZhuangYa> pity 竟然不在
<iFvwm> 疼疼的女王，肯定是主卧
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩, 进不了主卧肯定是二房
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<yunfan> 现在另外两个 男女光棍都有人了 就我一个苦逼还在光着
<yunfan> 我还住主卧 tnnd
<iFvwm> imtxc: hamo估计是主卧。
 * gfrog 退散。不理乃们这些渣。
<iFvwm> 噶嘛害羞了。
<imtxc> ....... iFvwm hamp适合那个小黑屋子
<zer4tul> 蛤蟆跟谁搞上了？
<imtxc> SM小房间
<iFvwm> 咋还有小黑屋子。。。
<imtxc> zer4tul: 默默祝福就好
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆入主，噶嘛退散。
<Tenzu> 神器在发推的时候卡死了
<iFvwm> 是吧。
<iFvwm> 叫你用新版本
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 那用啥版本?
<Tenzu> 我看我还是装个cygwin吧...
<iFvwm> 退2个子版本的，记得是
<iFvwm> 你啥系统。。。。
<gebjgd> Tenzu 渣
<iFvwm> 破疼疼，难道去win了
<gebjgd> Tenzu 好歹用个ubuntu啊
<Tenzu> iFvwm: win7啊
<iFvwm> mbp安装win8?
<iFvwm> 7啊
<gebjgd> Tenzu 太失身份了
<Tenzu> gebjgd: 办公用的电脑, 各种FEA软件, 各种office
<gebjgd> Mbp装win就是垃圾
<iFvwm> jobs晚上会来找你的 。 Tenzu
<gebjgd> 装mac也是垃圾
<Tenzu> iFvwm: 我的MBP还是mountain lion
<gebjgd> 只有装linux才好用
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 看出中国教育差了吧。你看 Tenzu这样的教授。。
<iFvwm> 升级嘛。 Tenzu
<gebjgd> iFvwm 早就看出来累
<gebjgd> iFvwm 没法升级  太慢了
<iFvwm> 我的ipad升级后，打字都卡。
<Tenzu> iFvwm: ipad6么?
<iFvwm> 1
<imtxc> yunfan: onlylove 知道北京买个喵星人什么价位么
<gebjgd> 国外用户受歧视啊
<gebjgd> imtxc 免费
<cherrot> imtxc, 你买喵星人干嘛
<zer4tul> imtxc: 买？
<imtxc> cherrot: 养
<imtxc> zer4tul: 不然呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 大街上捡一个
<cherrot> imtxc, 你这不虐猫么
<zer4tul> imtxc: 对品种有要求不？
<iFvwm> 喵星人是？
<cherrot> imtxc, 领养吧
<zer4tul> imtxc: 没要求领养一个不就完了？
<imtxc> zer4tul: 好看的
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 抓一个就是。
 * gfrog 我擦，刚才gtalk骚扰蛋蛋竟然骚扰错了。
<gebjgd> imtxc 傻孩子
<imtxc> zer4tul: 在什么地方领啊
<iFvwm> 反正养不熟的
<zer4tul> imtxc: 好多地方都有，有不少长得还不错
<gebjgd> imtxc 北海公园  日坛公园
<imtxc> zer4tul: 给说个地方...
<onlylove> iFvwm: 主要是要卫生防疫站打针什么的
<zer4tul> imtxc: 知春里就有
<iFvwm> imtxc: B型血？
<imtxc> zer4tul: 我找找去
<gebjgd> imtxc 多的是 大大小小的
<imtxc> iFvwm: 话说我不知道自己的血型
<iFvwm> onlylove: 猫，不值得搞这些
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己都活不了还管喵
<imtxc> onlylove: 额...
<iFvwm> imtxc: 玩猫可以玩一下午的，肯定是B型
<onlylove> iFvwm: 有必然联系么？
<imtxc> gfrog: 要求主卧被拒?
<iFvwm> imtxc: 妹子最喜欢B型血
<iFvwm> onlylove: 有的
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> iFvwm: 好多妹子不喜欢双鱼
<imtxc> gfrog: 慢慢来
<iFvwm> 。。别搞那些没边的。。还星座。。
<imtxc> 是啊, 星座招谁惹谁了
<imtxc> iFvwm: B型有什么好处呢?
<onlylove> imtxc: 双鱼？上升星座是啥？话说妹子喜欢啥星座
<iFvwm> 那不科学啊
<gebjgd> onlylove 巨蟹
<imtxc> onlylove: 天蝎
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你是妹子么
<iFvwm> B是霸王血型。
<cherrot> onlylove, 什么叫上升星座
<zer4tul> imtxc: 海淀区第二税务所旁边就有，一大群
<onlylove> cherrot: 出生的时候地平线上升起的那个星座
<imtxc> 额,大家都知道自己的血型?
<gebjgd> onlylove 是 带jj的妹子
<imtxc> zer4tul: 谢谢啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 我不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，从来没验过
<iFvwm> knownbad: gebjgd 说你了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那你瞎说啥
<imtxc> 哈 我以为都知道呢
<onlylove> cherrot: 自己搜下就是
<gebjgd> onlylove 因为我有精验
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你不验血的？读书都要搞这
<cherrot> onlylove, 这种问题费不得再去搜一把。。
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 强，啥精型？
<imtxc> iFvwm: 验啊,可是他们没告诉我过血型
<iFvwm> imtxc: ... 你的知识产权啊。
<onlylove> cherrot: 搜下吧，你会发现又学到东西了，占星学很复杂的
<imtxc> iFvwm: .可能体检报告上有,没看过
<iFvwm> imtxc: 心不在焉的，也符合B型
<gebjgd> iFvwm 甜酸口味的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 还没把表妹的照片发出来?
<gebjgd> imtxc 你太小了
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 谁帮你验的？
<gebjgd> imtxc 别想了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你怎么突然想起来搞一只喵星人？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 好多房东不让养宠物的
<imtxc> gebjgd: 额... 没说干嘛啊.... 看照片爱好
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你搬家的时候要怎么办？
<imtxc> zer4tul: 额  复杂哦....
<gebjgd> zer4tul 搬家不是问题
 * imtxc 连个喵都不好养啊
<iFvwm> 蚂蚁好养
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 搬家问题大了
<onlylove> cherrot: 倒是候别人显摆的时候，你也可以装一下
<gebjgd> 家里三猫的路过
<zer4tul> iFvwm: 小强好养
<cherrot> onlylove, 讨论星座的妹纸全都是没脑子的 没心情聊
<gebjgd> 还有1狗
<imtxc> zer4tul: 房东不会管喵吧,藏起来他发现不了
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 不在朝内的闭嘴
<iFvwm> 。。那不听话啊。 zer4tul
<zer4tul> iFvwm: 蚂蚁也不听话吧
<gebjgd> zer4tul 就是在朝内的家里
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 租房？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 打死你我也不信
<gebjgd> zer4tul 自己的房
<onlylove> cherrot: 资深的不仅仅讨论太阳星座，还有月亮星座，上升星座，然后，再资深点的自己有星盘
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 狗狗帮你验的味道？ lol
<cherrot> onlylove, 脑残
<zer4tul> gebjgd: ……无视你
<cherrot> onlylove, 认识好多中传的 脑残们。。
<gebjgd> iFvwm 你帮我验的
<iFvwm> gebjgd: 这下你好玩了啊。:-)
<cherrot> onlylove, 低层次的玩儿星座，高高层次的玩儿拉拉玩儿gay
<imtxc> cherrot: ...
<gebjgd> iFvwm 你又不上班  跟我们这群无业游民臭贫
<imtxc> 反正想养点啥
<cherrot> imtxc, 你是中传的？
<onlylove> cherrot: 好吧，你层次高……
<imtxc> cherrot: 不知道那是什么地方
<cherrot> onlylove, 我说的是我认识的一些脑残
<iFvwm> 好吧。不说你了。 gebjgd
<cherrot> imtxc, 贴小广告专修学校  via 春晚
<gebjgd> iFvwm 再爆点渣西德勒的料
<gebjgd> iFvwm 他又泡上新妹子了？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 自己的房没问题，租房麻烦死了。北京这鬼地方几乎都是一年一签。而且好多房东不准这不准那的。如果真养宠物，就会发现搬家的时候特别特别麻烦
<imtxc> zer4tul: 估计你说的是一些比较高级的房子
<gebjgd> zer4tul 没办法  多数北京人傻X
<zer4tul> imtxc: 高级的没住过，普通的房子
<gebjgd> zer4tul 忍了就好了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 比如知春里那里的2居什么的
<microcai> 租客没保障
<gebjgd> zer4tul 帝都这破地方
<imtxc> zer4tul: o 啊,那算了...
<imtxc> 在领来养不好真成了虐猫了
<zer4tul> microcai: 太tm对了
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯，所以很麻烦
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我在知春里住的时候从那里领了一只回来，等搬家的时候又送回去了
<gebjgd> zer4tul 在哪里租客都一样
<imtxc> zer4tul: 要是送掉还不如不领了
<microcai> 说白了，穷人就是没安全感
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 个人感觉在我朝特别严重，人不怕没人租，你爱租不租，不租就滚粗
<microcai> 就要是租住在高级社区，一样很爽
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 就是这样
<microcai> 那种月租上万的房子
<zer4tul> microcai: ……
<gebjgd> zer4tul 一样 国外也一样
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 呃……
<zer4tul> imtxc: 本来就不想领，那段时间比较特殊。算是领它回来避难
<zer4tul> imtxc: 所以事情过了之后就送回去了
<gebjgd> zer4tul 我现在的房东也不允许养动物
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 至少你房东不会在合同存续期间莫名其妙涨价什么的吧？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 我好几个同事遇到合同存续期间，房东说要涨价，不给就自己搬走
<gebjgd> zer4tul会
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 我记得这好像是违约的
<gebjgd> zer4tul 每年可以涨10%
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 囧
<gebjgd> zer4tul 人家的房子 显然人家有主动权
<sikao_lfs> 一般合同上有没有规定续签时涨价不得超过的百分比?
<gebjgd> zer4tul 你想什么呢
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs 国外有  兲朝没有
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs 兲朝连死猪都往东流
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 不不不,我签过很多租房屋当基站的合同....都规定了租金的涨价比例...
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs 那是你幸运
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 自己租房的话，通常是没有的
<zer4tul> sikao_lfs: 自己租房的话，通常是没有的
<sikao_lfs> gebjgd: 我怀疑那个死猪事件,搞不好是类似资本主义经济危机时,牛奶倒入密西西比河一样类似.
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs 恩 你怀疑的很有理
<gebjgd> sikao_lfs 继续习梦思就是了
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 然后我房东去年莫名其妙给我涨了1/3，签合同当天才tm跟我说……
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/37430227/    求鉴定
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 【个人房源】 朝阳公园 团结湖 单间12平米（ 无其...
<gebjgd> onlylove 你想租多大的？
<gebjgd> zer4tul 你房东估计想搞你
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我不要多大的，有窝，可以自己做饭就好
<gebjgd> zer4tul 或者包你
<gebjgd> onlylove 多少钱
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 丫就是看到楼下中介涨价了不爽
<onlylove> gebjgd: 1000以内
<gebjgd> onlylove 5环外吧。。。。。
<zer4tul> onlylove: 检定什么？
<sikao_lfs> 我觉得你们可以尝试自己制造合同...虽然合同文本是你提供的话, 则法律认定对方按照对方的理解解释,但是可以尝试一下...
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那1200以内呢
<sikao_lfs> 当然我不明真相.因此可以无视我说的话.
<gebjgd> onlylove 没戏
<gebjgd> onlylove 帝都的价格你又不是不知道
<zer4tul> onlylove: 不可能
<zer4tul> onlylove: 你是要在哪儿租？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那无所谓了，我现在住的还成吧，三环内1400
<gebjgd> onlylove 房价比国外都高
<zer4tul> onlylove: 呃……如果考虑地下室的话，1000以内还是有可能的
<gebjgd> onlylove 相当便宜了
<cissu> 1200貌似只能合租啊……
<zer4tul> onlylove: 我勒个去，相当便宜了
<gebjgd> onlylove 其实做饭很简单
<zer4tul> cissu: 群租，合租都没戏
<gebjgd> onlylove 找个别人那里有厨房的  搭伙
 * imtxc 群租.....
<gebjgd> 群交
<zer4tul> imtxc: 你现在住哪儿？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: X人X心
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有脚本爬豆瓣 :]
<imtxc> zer4tul: 在知春路群租床位
<gebjgd> zer4tul 咩哈哈哈
<zer4tul> imtxc: 囧……
<microcai> 米那
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你呢?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我人肉爬着呢
<cherrot> yunfan, 爬豆瓣的啥？
<zer4tul> imtxc: 双安旁边
<microcai> 可以去自造一个窝
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正IT也没啥活
<cissu> zer4tul: 我现在住中关村4300一个月……
<imtxc> yunfan: 你有监控论坛页面有新帖子什么的邮件提醒什么的脚本么
<imtxc> cissu: ......
<cherrot> cissu, 高帅服 求包养
<zer4tul> cissu: 两居？海淀南路附近？
<imtxc> cissu: 这么壕..
<gebjgd> cissu 壕
<cherrot> cissu, 拜壕
 * zer4tul 膜拜 cissu
<zer4tul> cissu: 如果是黄庄附近的话，也算是比较便宜的价格了
<imtxc> zer4tul: 合租还是群租还是炮租?
<yunfan> onlylove: 那人是二房东或者中介 参考百度搜索她手机号码的结果  http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=15711149254&rsv_bp=0&ch=&tn=baidu&bar=&rsv_spt=3&ie=utf-8&rsv_n=2&rsv_sug3=1&rsv_sug1=1&rsv_sug4=15&inputT=645
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 百度搜索_15711149254
<zer4tul> imtxc: 一居，单租
<cherrot> cissu, 普度一下劳苦众生吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 写一个又不难
<yunfan> cherrot: 小组呗
<iFvwm> ten.
<iFvwm> 疼疼呢
<yunfan> cissu: 额 果然狠啊 4k3
<cissu> cherrot: 彩合坊啊，一个单身公寓啊
<cissu> 买不起房子，只能租好点了。 囧……
<cherrot> yunfan, 那有啥好爬的？ 有办法爬到指定专辑下面的音乐么？
<zer4tul> cissu: 豪
<cherrot> cissu, 求普度，求包养
<zer4tul> cherrot: xiami倒是可以
<yunfan> cissu: 那你平时在家吸的口气都从外地运来的么?
<onlylove> cissu: 果然壕，这些人税前也就4300
<yunfan> cherrot: 租房季节的时候有用  因为骗子太多 需要批量筛选
<cherrot> zer4tul, 哦 知道了  太棒了
<cissu> yunfan: …… 别……
<cherrot> yunfan, 哇！高手  日后找你求教
<gebjgd> cissu 月入2万？
<yunfan> onlylove: 那人是二房东的可能性更大点
<cherrot> cissu, 有采矿证？ 还是卖膏药？
<yunfan> 我想建个租房者档案
<yunfan> freeflying: 赞助点host么
<yunfan> cissu: 那就是室内装了远大空气净化器
<gebjgd> yunfan 空气净化器是必须的
<gebjgd> yunfan 还有滤水器
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个还要host啊
<imtxc> 我去豆瓣看看有没有合养喵的~
<cherrot> imtxc, 你是想求妹子吧。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 真不是, 想养喵,怕搬家什么没下家...
<cherrot> imtxc, 天天不着家的人就算了吧 对喵多折磨
<freeflying> imtxc: 男不养猫，女不养狗
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 没host怎么给大家看？ 还有需要用一个host保存快照啊 比如刚才那例子 我得保存他发布过某类信息的页面快照 防止他删除原来的页面
<freeflying> yunfan: 你写好了，我帮你host
<yunfan> freeflying: 好的 多谢
<imtxc> freeflying: . .
<imtxc> 还有这么一说啊...
<imtxc> 现在养狗的女人很多啊,不过都是小狗
<MeaCulpa> 残忍
<zer4tul> imtxc: 从来无视这句话
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我最近琢磨着弄一只美短或者折耳呢
<imtxc> zer4tul: 有条件养就养呗~
<zer4tul> yunfan: 我觉得最初可以放到openshift上
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 一锅炖 :]
<imtxc> cherrot: 你的基友呢
<zer4tul> imtxc: 就是木有条件啊，有条件早样了
<cherrot> imtxc, 哪个？
<imtxc> cherrot: 媒婆啊
<yunfan> zer4tul: 也可以 只是听说侯总掌管c
<imtxc> cherrot: 你还有几个
<zer4tul> yunfan: 啥？
<cherrot> imtxc, 翻云覆雨太累了 他有点受不了了 估计休息去了
<cherrot> imtxc, 挺多的啊
<imtxc> cherrot: .......
<cherrot> imtxc, imadper 比如
<yunfan> 侯总掌管c记的云账户 然后ubuntu官方又提供云服务版本的ubuntu在aws上1小时的免费试用 所以我推断出侯总掌握有大量可以免费用的ec2资源配额
<imtxc> 色大象开始慢慢的喜欢女孩子了么不是
<yunfan> madper长得还行
<yunfan> 难怪有双飞机会
<imtxc> 双飞? yunfan ?
<freeflying> yunfan: c记每个人都有云账户
<MeaCulpa> 1gaoji
<freeflying> yunfan: c记内部就有openstack, public ip要靠抢
<yunfan> freeflying: hmm 反正看你们那个免费试用活动 不难推断配额很灵活
<nyfair> c记为何物？
<freeflying> yunfan: 你写好了，我用arm server跑你的应用好了
<tenzu> 还不是上来了
<gebjgd> 还不是又下去了
<yunfan> freeflying: 额 别这样 话说ec2有arm的?
<tenzu> hohoho
<zer4tul> @_@ 晕乎中
<zer4tul> arm server，很有趣的样子
<freeflying> yunfan: 我所知道的是没有
<gebjgd> zer4tul 随便买个就是了
<gebjgd> zer4tul 我的dockstar跑了一年多了
<yunfan> freeflying: 那你的arm server去哪里搞 还得要能访问公网
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 自己搞的不难，但是很少听说有真的拿来丢idc的
<freeflying> yunfan: 肯定能公网访问啊
<yunfan> freeflying: 我说公网能访问他
<gebjgd> zer4tul 几个核心的？
<gebjgd> 配置？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 啥？
<zer4tul> gebjgd: 我说自己跑arm机器不难，rpi成堆。但是很少听说有在idc跑arm服务器的
<gebjgd> 是啊
<yunfan> zer4tul: 对啊 家里的机器算什么
<gebjgd> rpi出来的太晚了
<zer4tul> gebjgd: nod
<freeflying> yunfan: 必须的啊
<yunfan> 我想了下 可能侯总有实用期的 比如facebook hp dell准备搞的arm cluster
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不要怀疑侯总的能力
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<gebjgd> yunfan 你又扯远了
<gebjgd> 我是找个好的arm板子接显示器跑android
<gebjgd> 显卡 cpu 内存大的
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我是rpi 买了个av线和一个10寸的小液晶电视
<yunfan> 不过接hdmi2vga也可以
<freeflying> gebjgd: cubieboard
<gebjgd> yunfan 太小  太弱了
<gebjgd> freeflying 我看看
<yunfan> freeflying: 昨天出了个新板子 据说全开源 S开头的 国内的山寨货
<yunfan> rpi的gpu 固件是不开源的
<freeflying> yunfan: 啥叫山寨啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 看来留了一手
<freeflying> gebjgd: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.NXZz6E&id=18271795262&_u=i16qekd5e01
<kk> freeflying s, ⇪ 树莓派Raspberry pi加强版--Cubieboard 1GB ARM Cortex-A8开发板-淘宝网
<gebjgd> freeflying 有1.7ghz的 2G内存的么？
<gebjgd> freeflying android 86不给力
<freeflying> gebjgd: marvel的有
<tenzu> 神走了?
<gebjgd> freeflying 说白了就是拿arm跑桌面应用的 在线电影啊 游戏啥的
<tenzu> imtxc-__: 你尾巴真长
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽威武
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你还是搞个google tv吧
<freeflying> gebjgd: 或者等个一年
<gebjgd> freeflying google tv?
<cfy> \cx: zaibu?
<yunfan> freeflying: hold on
<\cx> cfy: buzai
<cfy> \cx: .
<yunfan> 其实搞云对mips更有利  云那边可以用大量fpga 使用mips的softcore 这不是很好么
<\cx> cfy: 什么事?
<freeflying> yunfan: fpga的成本你算过不
<tenzu> roylez: 我不会装arch了, 这货变得好复杂
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/230124.htm  freeflying
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ Swift Board - 中国的树莓派？_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> tenzu 看wiki
<yunfan> freeflying: 考虑边际效益啊
<freeflying> tenzu: 换chromebook吧
<freeflying> yunfan: 再边际这成本能和cpu比？
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西得萘
<yunfan> freeflying: 能， 不然苹果不会自己设计cpu
<yunfan> freeflying: 还有迁移方便 升级softcore不需要大规模更换硬件
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个国产的看起来不错啊
<roylez> tenzu: lol
<yunfan> imtxc: 先44再下结论
<roylez> tenzu: systemd和grubby 2闹的吧？
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac591945
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 神奇的朝鲜！开挂的朝鲜儿童！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<yunfan> freeflying: aws的高性能计算的 明显是要配tesla那种很贵的硬件 但是如何平衡采购就是个大问题 用fpg这方面就没问题了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 看了,觉得好麻烦,以前装过一次,这次懒得弄了
<tenzu> freeflying: 没渠道买chromebook
<tenzu> roylez: 我在虚拟机里装的
<yunfan> tenzu: 我手头有一个chromebook 249USD arm a15
<tenzu> yunfan: 是个啥档次?
 * cherrot 谁能告诉我php到底有啥好处。。。
<yunfan> tenzu: 跟mba样子很像
<yunfan> cherrot: 找工作容易 跟初级程序员搭讪容易
<roylez> cherrot: 插件呢？
<cherrot> roylez, 来活了
<cherrot> roylez, hamo怎么不粗线了？
<roylez> cherrot: 怀孕了吧
<cherrot> yunfan, 我用着就感觉是在吃翔
<roylez> cherrot: 看来你对吃翔挺有感触
<yunfan> cherrot: 还行 昨天找到了个nacl实现的ssh 不过不能导入key 有点挫
<cherrot> roylez, 嗯 阅尽臭翔无数
<yunfan> cherrot: 额 你说php啊 哥也吃过 前不久还吃过
<cherrot> yunfan, 目测我要吃三年。。。
<tenzu> 你们都重口
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • UbuntuKylin 13.04 beta 1的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415892 1）我进入UbuntuKylin的Live CD 环境，有两种情况，一种是我在笔记本顺利进入UbuntuKylin的Live CD环境，另一种是我在台式机（2004买的），提示：“对不起，Ubuntu 13.04内部发生错误，请重新启动计算机“ …
 * roylez 下班
<yunfan> cherrot: 钱多活少就行 别太在意这个 丰富业余生活比较重要
<cherrot> yunfan, 嗯
<Huahua> yunfan: 在劝说 cherrot 入坑？
<cherrot> Huahua, 谁的马甲？
<yunfan> Huahua: 没 只是告诉他一些shortcuts
<Huahua> 哦，带新人走捷径呀
<yunfan> 人生的捷径 :]
 * yunfan 少走弯路 多多打炮
<freeflying> test
<kk> freeflying, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<tenzu> roylez: 看完了, 突然有点羡慕金三胖, 丫天天能看这种表演
<imtxc> yunfan: 嗨
<imtxc> yunfan: 你妹子也不在北京?
<tenzu> ...
<imtxc> tenzu: 那种表演看多了多伤自尊呢
<imtxc> 开不了外挂的人不容易活啊
<Huahua> imtxc: 不如看 ee 阿姨的片子对吧
<imtxc> Huahua: ......
<yunfan> imtxc: 我木有妹子
<tenzu> Huahua: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦啊 那就拿下表妹,到时候给看看照片哦
<Huahua> yunfan: 理解，您不想被您家领导知道
<Huahua> tenzu: 疼疼看女王就好
<tenzu> Huahua: 想看别人也看不到啊
<Huahua> tenzu: 赞，女王管理得当
<imtxc> tenzu: 赞
<Huahua> tenzu: 模范领导
<tenzu> Huahua: 那必须的
<Huahua> tenzu: 嗯，疼疼好好干，别让人失望哦
<tenzu> Huahua: 我干的很好
<\cx> imtxc: 你第一天来这里? yunfan 有没有妹子都不知道...
<yunfan> imtxc: gebjgd 说过了 得领证才能啪啪啪 这个显然直接进不了我那个filter的第一个条件啊 要是按短路运算 一开始就排除了
<Huahua> yunfan: 喂
<yunfan> case 0: goto  exit;
<Huahua> yunfan: 别教坏 imtxc
<yunfan> Huahua: ?
<yunfan> Huahua: 他有妞 应该不会被我教坏
<Huahua> yunfan: 喜欢和愿意的话，哪有什么限定的
<Huahua> yunfan: 别逼得姑娘主动提
<yunfan> Huahua: 我是程序员 我喜欢机械思维 所以活该我没妹子 :]
<Huahua> imtxc: 被需要时你不及时的话，就危险了
<yunfan> Huahua: 也许我学下动态规划以后会好点
<Huahua> yunfan: 不过没关系，现在社会进步了，汉子也行
<tenzu> ...
<yunfan> Huahua: 你愿意贡菊十日?
<Huahua> 就像疼疼博士，不就是他 m 姑娘 s 么
<tenzu> Huahua: ä½ 
<cherrot> yunfan, 其实还是你算法没跟上
<yunfan> cherrot: 是的 这事得要动态规划 我要好好学习
<Huahua> yunfan: 或者你适合霸道些的御姐
<yunfan> Huahua: 这个不好下结论 不过我很乐意有御姐来证明这个结论 当然证伪也可以
<Huahua> yunfan: 比如可以直接按住你脑袋让你提供服务
<Huahua> imtxc: 总之别被误导啦
<yunfan> Huahua: 这个我晓得  跪添
<Huahua> yunfan: 加油，别变死宅
<yunfan> Huahua: 好的 干妈
<freeflying> lol
<Huahua> 不过，男生确实都需要调教的
<Huahua> yunfan: 如果喜欢的人不愿意费心调教你，你就自己先从别人身上学习/练习吧
<Huahua> （侯总除外，他是成熟度爆满的大叔 XD
<yunfan> Huahua: 一切都听干妈吩咐 但有那相熟贵客 干妈只管叫我便是
<Huahua> 侯总直接就吸引所有萝莉了
<yunfan> 那看来主要是侯总档了我的路
<jvaemape> 發不了arp包和內核配置有關麼？
<Huahua> jvaemape: 通常的内核没关系
<Huahua> 小啾啾？
<yunfan> clojure还真不错 现在我已经速度能超sed了
<Huahua> 撤，我家领导快开完会了
<nyfair> yunfan: clojure能干sed的活？
<yunfan> nyfair: 是的 能替代我目前用sed干的活
<nyfair> yunfan: 括号写的不觉得麻烦么？
<yunfan> nyfair: clojure括号到不是很多 不过我写的还没用到其他的括号 但是本身逻辑简单 我给你看看代码
<benedict> hi, how do i get scim to work... when i want to instal scim-pinyin it says there is no install candidate
<sunjun> scheme
<yunfan> nyfair: http://codepad.org/z9KGLY06 check it, 这个能代替我的 sed -n 's/xxx/yyy/p'
<kk> yunfan ⇪ t: Plain Text code - 9 lines - codepad
<yunfan> nyfair: 但是速度是sed的1/2 - 1/3
<nyfair> yunfan: clojure能这么快？jvm启动起来不就已经很长时间了么
<yunfan> nyfair: i've no idea why
 * yunfan 有没有识途老马指点 帝都哪个酒吧是以喝酒著名的?
<yunfan> nyfair: 也许jvm并不慢 只是默认选项加载了好多乱七八糟的
<nyfair> yunfan: 嗯，maybe
<yunfan> nyfair: 反正现实摆在眼前 我之前跑一个1.3G日志 大概是1m25s 现在clojure版本的是39s
<jvaemape> Huahua 用於arm的
<freeflying> yunfan: 被huahua调戏了吧
<jusss> onlylove: ，
<yunfan> freeflying: 不是调教么
<onlylove> jusss: 我快下班 了，你今天怎么有时间
<jusss> onlylove: 只是上来看看
<jusss> onlylove: 晚上会在这瞎聊会
<jvaemape> Huahua 重新編譯內核後解決了
<jusss> onlylove: 手机没电了，下了
<jvaemape> 有人知道怎麼收arp包麼？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] tcpdump
<yunfan> 阿呜虫为何不来频道里 而要躲在机器人后面
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 平时没有挂 irc 的习惯。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好友都在 xmpp 上。
<yunfan> win32
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] win32 也有 tcpdump 的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过 wind
<yunfan> 我说你是win32 系统
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过 win32 用 wireshark 最方便。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我有好几个系统，现在用的是 funtoo 的，怎么了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 应该还挂了一个 win8 的，不过是 64 位的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 貌似没有 win32 的。
<yunfan> funtoo?
<tenzu> gentoo的衍生版吧
<tenzu> 或者类似物
<yunfan> 难道是 funny gentoo?
<nyfair> UbuntuTalk怎么用， 不想装irc client了
<tenzu> nyfair: 加那个bot
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 加 talk@ubuntu.org.cn 为好友。
<nyfair> 我知道啊，求gtalk地址
<nyfair> 哦，谢谢
<tenzu> 还是irssi好啊
<gebjgd> nyfair 妹子别走
<benedict> hi, can someone please help with with installing support for chinese language?
<yunfan> 用pidgin不就行了
<yunfan> 又能挂gtalk又能挂irc
<yunfan> 这年头 谁会用google 官方那个客户端 额
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我就是用 pidgin 的。
<nyfair> miranda比pidgin好多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在国内，北京这里，干扰严重，连不上 irc ，就懒得配置了。
<nyfair> win32一说到gtk背后就发凉
<gebjgd> miranda
<gebjgd> 靠 竟然用的是垃圾win
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] MIM 是 win only 的。
<gebjgd> 显然
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我在 win 下和 lin 下都用 pidgin 。
<gebjgd> win下的pidgin太慢
<gebjgd> 不用win就行了
<tenzu> 屁精界面好难看
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你那车是柴油还是汽油
<tenzu> gebjgd: 必须汽油啊, 还得是93的
<gebjgd> tenzu: 便宜？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 柴油贵？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 天津我去过  感觉券夜场那边堵的要死
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你能给我快递几个东北角的炸糕么
<freeayu3> 现在 查看google相关的网站好慢
<freeayu3> 比如 google contact
<jvaemape> benedict: apt-get install language-pack-gnome-zh-hans
<freeayu3>  我是翻墙
<tenzu> gebjgd: 反正大家都是用93的汽油, 97的贵, 而且只有range rover一类的车采用柴油吧
<tenzu> gebjgd: 炸糕有啥好吃的, 饼都就没好吃的东西
<yunfan> 你用 irc.ubuntu.co m连接 成功率高点
<alvin_rxg> Title: ubuntu.co (@ ubuntu.co)
<gebjgd> 忘记 screen了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我就喜欢吃炸糕
<gebjgd> tenzu: 偶尔去吃吃包子
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我还是喜欢西安的小吃
<psychologe> 为啥，我用chrome firefox opera 访问 ted.com上的演讲视频，中文字幕全都显示口口呢？google到的办法也都试过了，还是没解决，各位给点意见。，
<alvin_rxg> Title: TED: Ideas worth spreading (@ ted.com)
<psychologe> alvin_rxg, 是机器人？
<psychologe> 都在吃饭吗？在线等
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Flash问题？ 还是字体问题？
<archl> psychologe: 不知道。没看过中文字幕呃。。
<archl> psychologe: flash 设置问题吧。
<archl> psychologe:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Flash
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Flash - Ubuntu中文
<psychologe> 看别的視频很正常啊
<psychologe> flash没问题
<cherrot> 什么flash问题？
<archl> psychologe: 可能指定字体没有= 或者字幕编码不对？
<cherrot> psychologe, 进入 chrome://plugins 禁用pepperFlash插件
<archl> cherrot: 兔子。我不想吃饭。
<archl> cherrot: 我想一生都不吃。。。
<cherrot> psychologe, 使用adobe插件。 适用于firefox正常 chrome口口的情况
<psychologe> 各位麻烦各位测试下？www.ted.com/talks  找个有中字幕的视频试试！
<alvin_rxg> Title: TED | Talks | List (@ ted.com)
<cherrot> archl, 吃饭是最快乐的事情了
<cherrot> psychologe, 你用firefox试过没有
<psychologe> 试了，opera也试了
<cherrot> psychologe, 那就是少字体咯
<psychologe> 网上有说安装个字体，可以解决，我也装了。依然如故
<archl> cherrot: 我真希望能把这快乐送给别人。。
<psychologe> cherrot, 你的能正常显示？
<cherrot> archl, 吃饭是多美好的事情 一定是你做的饭太难吃了
<archl> cherrot: 。。。
<cherrot> psychologe, 什么url?
<archl> psychologe: 可能那个字幕文件有问题
<psychologe> www.ted.com/talks  找个有中字幕的视频试试！我每个都试了
<archl> psychologe: 搜搜有没有用mac的有相同抱怨？
<archl> cleamoon: 小孩子。
<archl> cherrot:  openvpn真麻烦。。。
<cherrot> archl, 要ssh不
<qiao> archl: openvpn 还挺好用的。。
<qiao> archl: 在win下用过一段时间。。
<cherrot> archl, 我的vps闲着也是闲着 流量用不完
<cherrot> psychologe, 字母没有？
<cherrot> psychologe, 我的正常啊
<imtxc> 豆瓣fm都有广告了。。。
<benedict> jvaemape: will that install this (smart) input for simplified chinese? sorry, i don't have the computer where i have to install it with me :(
<cherrot> psychologe, http://i.imgur.com/B2uQAGV.png
<psychologe> cherrot, 英文正常，中文简繁体都口口？有鬼
<gebjgd> psychologe: 正常的很
<cherrot> psychologe, 丫给个URL 我加班呢
<gebjgd> psychologe: 向来这样  你大惊小怪什么
<cherrot> psychologe, 上哪给你找个中文字幕的视频去
<psychologe> 等下，我来找
<gebjgd> psychologe: 你不是第一个人来大惊小怪了
<psychologe> cherrot, http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/zh-cn/bruno_maisonnier_dance_tiny_robots.html
<kk> psychologe s, ⇪ 布鲁诺·梅森尼尔（Bruno Maisonnier): 舞动吧，小机器人们！ | Video on TED.com
<psychologe> gebjgd, 有解决办法么？
<cherrot> psychologe, 把宋体装上？
<cherrot> psychologe, win下的宋体 我认不出字体来
<cherrot> psychologe, 或者是你的fonts.conf里没有中文字体？
<cherrot> psychologe, http://i.imgur.com/fVwNKvO.png 毫无压力
<psychologe> 我的肯定有中字字体。。
<psychologe> 搞不懂
<cherrot> psychologe, cat ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<psychologe> cherrot, 谢谢你，我在吃饭，等下上去再研究，谢谢啊
<cherrot> psychologe, https://github.com/cherrot/dotfiles/blob/master/.fonts.conf 仅供参考 :)
<archl> cherrot 要。
<cherrot> archl, 要啥？ 妹子？
<cherrot> archl, 哦 等我回家给你开账户去
<psychologe> cherrot, 好
<archl> cherrot: 。。。妹子？我觉得能找好多人帮我介绍。。。不过我还是不想要。
<cherrot> archl, 转发给我
<cherrot> archl, lol
<archl> cherrot: 你都在北京啊。
<roylez_> cherrot: 切肉坨
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac593239
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 【听说你买了房】女孩分手3年后求与男友和好 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cherrot> roylez_, 不要刺激我幼小的心灵了
<roylez_> cherrot: 多大的事啊
<roylez_> cherrot: 丫买个房，满城的基佬女同任你挑
<cherrot> roylez_, 丫多活了这么多年呢 切  你不也青春过
<cherrot> roylez_, 求包养！求送房！
<\rs> cherrot.com masthead的照片還留着
<alvin_rxg> Title: Cherrot | Hacker to be (@ cherrot.com)
<cherrot> \rs, 没有更好的替代而已 :D
<\rs> cherrot: 你讓第三者提示她去看你的網站
<\rs> 用詞不當……s/第三者/局外人/
<cherrot> \rs, 早就晚了  我是个昆明程序员 lol
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac595543
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 舞蹈界良心，真福利！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<cherrot> roylez_, 苦逼加班中。。今儿分了220个漏洞给我。。光排查就得花几天啊我擦
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣渣企鹅，全身是洞
<cherrot> roylez_, 还不是让你戳的，死鬼
<gebjgd> cherrot: 疼熏？
<cherrot> gebjgd, .
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你一定是高手
<gebjgd> cherrot: 进疼熏的都是高手
<cherrot> gebjgd, 手都撸蜕皮了 能不搞么
<gebjgd> cherrot: 待遇如何？
<gebjgd> cherrot: 月薪上2w了巴
<cherrot> gebjgd, .... 苦逼啊 一半都木有
<gebjgd> cherrot: 那是你刚上班
<gebjgd> cherrot:  疼熏不缺钱
<gebjgd> cherrot: 有的是钱发
<cherrot> gebjgd, 做web的伤不起啊   做游戏的才有钱 哎
<jvaemape> benedict: apt-get install fcitx fcitx-pinyin or yum install fcitx fcitx-pinyin (sorry,i I do not speak English)
<gebjgd> cherrot: 狗日的疼熏 有钱极了
<gfrog> cherrot: 疼讯的有钱人。
 * cherrot 程序猿何苦为难程序猿。。。
<\rs> cherrot: 太遠了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装显卡驱动出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415905 ERROR: Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel and that they are properly configured; on Red Hat Linux systems, for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' or 'kern …
<roylez_> cherrot: 为了成为耍猴人
<cherrot> roylez_, ...
<jusss> roylez_: 今天一天感觉呼吸困难，
<cherrot> roylez_, 快发钓妹子教程 劳苦大众等着呢
<roylez_> cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac595524
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 论贫乳的重要性 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jusss> 感觉快窒息了
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你盗号啊
<gebjgd> cherrot: 之后就能控制妹子了
<cherrot> gebjgd, 不会
<gebjgd> cherrot: 怎么可能 都到了狗日的内部了
<gebjgd> cherrot: 看代码
<jusss> cherrot: 你不是有妹子吗
<cherrot> gebjgd, 狗日的内部都是一群狗日的看着代码
<gebjgd> cherrot: 那就没辙了
<gebjgd> cherrot: 日他们
<cherrot> gebjgd, 缺条狗啊！
<gebjgd> cherrot: 你上就是了
<cherrot> gebjgd, 日不动，你来吧
<gebjgd> cherrot: 不要怕啃一嘴毛
<cherrot> gebjgd, 没毛 全是翔
<roylez_> cherrot: 企鹅翔？
 * jusss 被无视了。。。囧
<\rs> cherrot: 怎麼學習前端？
<cherrot> jusss, 木有妹子
<cherrot> \rs, 我说实话不会前端，只会js和jQuery 估计一个月以后就彻底忘记了
<cherrot> roylez_, 嗯哪 好多企鹅翔
<psychologe> cherrot, 如你所说是字体问题，装了个字体，解决了。
<jusss> cherrot: 你的妹子那里去了
<cherrot> jusss, 走了
<cherrot> jusss, 我是昆明程序员
<gebjgd> 翔是什么
<jusss> gebjgd: 刘翔
<jusss> cherrot: 这跟你是哪的程序员有关？
<cherrot> jusss, 一看就是没去过cnbeta
<jusss> cherrot: ...真的没去过
<jusss> cherrot: 倒是去过你的个人主页，那时，你妹子还在。。。
<cherrot> jusss, 嗯  吃饭去了 拜拜
<jusss> cherrot: 拜
<gebjgd> cnbeta没意思
<jusss> sub-divided怎么翻译
<Micky_> ?
<roylez_> jusss: 细分
<jusss> primary partition extended partition logical partiton，不懂，
<jusss> roylez_: 英文和中文的文章讲上面这三个东东好像有点不一样
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 问：如何编写一个开机自启动的终端命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415907 校园网需要h3c认证 每次开机都输入终端命令 统计信息: 发表于 由 yupyao — 2013-03-18 19:39
<tyyhzh> 大家好！！！
<jusss> 好安静
<kk> tyyhzh, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<jusss> tyyhzh: 你好
<jusss> 来个人呀
<jusss> alpha080: 大师
<tyyhzh> 终于有说中国话的了！！
<tyyhzh> 我刚进了nbuntu
<jusss> tyyhzh: ...
<jusss> tyyhzh: 这里是中文频道，
<jusss> tyyhzh: 你难道进#ubuntu了？
<tyyhzh> 没有中文，把我急的不行，哈哈哈
<jusss> 1794个人。。。#ubuntu
<tyyhzh> 恩，我以前一直进的ubuntu
<jusss> tyyhzh: 。。。
<tyyhzh> 呵呵～～
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04怎么查看ppa源内的软件列表？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415908 ubuntu12.04怎么查看ppa源内的软件列表？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2013-03-18 20:06
<tyyhzh> jusss 你用的也是linux系统吗？
<gebjgd> 围观小白
<tyyhzh> 有用bt5的吗？
<gebjgd> 下去的好快
<gebjgd> 一定是坚持不住了
<tyyhzh> 有用bt5的吗？
<tyyhzh> 有聊天的朋友吗？
<jusss> http://v.ifeng.com/vblog/fun/201303/3a94ea81-f547-4b72-94c0-6fe827bbb2c1.shtml
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 抗日剧再现雷人情节 抗日女神遭鬼子轮奸后小宇宙爆发--凤凰视频-最具媒体价值的综合视频门户-凤凰网
<gebjgd> tyyhzh: 没有
<jusss> tyyhzh: 用的ubuntu
<tyyhzh> 哦
<tyyhzh> 我用的bt5
<jusss> tyyhzh: bt5是啥
<tyyhzh> backtrack
<gebjgd> jusss: 小白发行版的改版
<tyyhzh> 也是ubuntu的一个版本
<jusss> http://dooloo.info/u/枫叶饭团?p=1
<jusss> 饭团类
<jusss> gebjgd: 没听过。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 集成了点工具
<tyyhzh> backtrack5你没有用过吗？
<jusss> tyyhzh: 真没用过。。。。好像见过这个名词
<jusss> tyyhzh: 你用过ns2吗
<tyyhzh> ns2是什么？是linux系统吗
<tyyhzh> jusss：ns2是什么系统
<jusss> tyyhzh: Network Simulator version 2
<jusss> tyyhzh: 一个我去年夏天就想搞，到现在依然没搞的东东。。。
<tyyhzh> jusss：那是什么
<jusss> 这半年多啥也没学习。。。
<tyyhzh> 哦，我查查看
<tyyhzh> jusss：ns2好像很深奥
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 触摸板不能用，asus k45笔记本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415912 装的是12。04 64.bit的完全不能识别仿佛都没这触摸板 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbrvnc — 2013-03-18 20:27
<abinez> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20080314/51458.html
<kk> abinez ⇪ ti: 号称是世界上最小的Linux电脑_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<Zhanshime> abinez:2008-03-14 09:15
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 哈
<abinez> 我刚刚看到的
<abinez> 这个嘛，是旧闻了
<jusss> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac587353
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 不好，穿帮了，真真丢死个银 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Zhanshime> jusss:a站小学生?
<jusss> Zhanshime: a站是啥
<jusss> http://www.cnepub.com/discuz/data/attachment/forum/201301/16/131059fovlosofr3pisu11.jpg
<jusss> http://www.mrdoob.com/lab/javascript/effects/ie6/
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: Internet Explorer 6
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问mplayer观看在线视频，如何保存到本地？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415914 各位大侠，我在windows使用 播放器观看视频是，会有缓存目录，里面下载了这些视频的文件，但是我在ubuntu下使用mplayer观看在线视频，似乎不会在本地保留下缓存文件？还是我没有找到 …
<jusss> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61e8a1fdjw1e0bqfqm6qsg.gif
<fahyij> 莫非这个就是IRC的聊天室？
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 主席， 你的这个方法用不了了吧， 换成systemd之后。 http://roylez.herokuapp.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<kk> Alice_meepo s, ⇪ 用hostapd自己架无线AP - @roylez: bizarrely trapped
<Alice_meepo> fahyij：是。
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 留着 initscript 就还可以用
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 我还在用
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 我没有了呀！ 你快更新新方法呀。。。
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 装回来啊
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: lol
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 我是新装的arch, 直接就没有了...
<jusss> roylez_: 。
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: sysvinit
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 恩, 别坑我...
<noway_> 各位推荐一部2000左右价位的手机？ nexus 4样子不太喜欢， razr maxx怕翻新.
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 我就装了
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 我那个是已经安装状态呀
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 那你就可以用的啊
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 我没有rc.conf丫
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 不需要啊，我那帖子里面有提 rc.conf 么？
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: $  sudo /etc/rc.d/hostapd start
<Alice_meepo> /etc/rc.d/hostapd:行3: /etc/rc.conf: 没有那个文件或目录
<Alice_meepo> /etc/rc.d/hostapd:行4: /etc/rc.d/functions: 没有那个文件或目录
<Alice_meepo> /etc/rc.d/hostapd:行9: stat_busy: 未找到命令
<Alice_meepo> /etc/rc.d/hostapd:行12: stat_fail: 未找到命令
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 都是些神马蛋疼的玩意啊....
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 勉为其难我替你看看吧
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: :-)
<tyyhzh> Alice_meepo：什么情况？
<Alice_meepo> tyyhzh: 看log吧...
<GNUdog> Huahua: 花花mm好～
<Huahua> GNU MM 好
<tyyhzh> 哈哈哈～
<jusss> 两个MM?
<Huahua> GNU 不就是 free 嘛
<Alice_meepo> roylez: :-(    ToT
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<lainme> Alice_meepo: 已经 systemd 了。看英文wiki。systemctl start xxx
<maplebeats> lainme, 晚上好～
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/182890
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu Paste
<lainme> maplebeats: 晚上好
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> roylez_: 主席晚上好
<maplebeats> roylez_, 主席晚上不好
<roylez_> Alice_meepo: 下面写掉了 systemctrl ，你自己加
<roylez_> maplebeats: 丫的渣渣
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗，好久不见
<Alice_meepo> roylez_: 扎西威武
<gfrog> GNUdog: 基狗
<jusss> maplebeats: 饭团
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<jusss> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac489757
<GNUdog> 我了个去
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 2012欧美五十大金曲神混神剪！ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<GNUdog> 怎么突然这么多人
<maplebeats> jusss, PIA~
<gfrog> GNUdog: 围观你来了。
<\cx> Alice_meepo: 好二的nick
<GNUdog> gfrog: 我有啥好围观的
<GNUdog> gfrog: 在办公室里你还没围观过么
<jusss> roylez_: chromium网站不提供二进制包，只让下载自己编译？
<roylez_> jusss: arch没压力
<\cx> jusss: 你的distro没有二进制包?
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<\cx> jusss: kernel.org还不提供二进制呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<jusss> \cx: 没
<freeflying> GNUdog: 你咋还戴帽子
<GNUdog> freeflying: 不行啊。。
<jusss> roylez_: ubuntu debian 都有，可是我是10.10...
<roylez_> jusss: 渣渣渣渣渣
<freeflying> GNUdog: 你说呢 lol
<GNUdog> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> lol
<GNUdog> freeflying: 你…
<freeflying> hah
<freeflying> lol
 * GNUdog 打一会儿 League of Legends 去。。啦啦啦
<GNUdog> freeflying: 现在还感觉 WP 好用么？
<Huahua> 好用啊
<Huahua> 第三方 wp7.8 一键升级出来了
<Alice_meepo> \cx: 尼玛
<gebjgd> Huahua: 垃圾系统
<gebjgd> @StarKnight：以前哥们儿公司开发了一套防火墙系统，因为启动加载太快，效率太高，怕客户觉得他们的产品太简单卖不出去好价钱，于是不得已做了个假进度画面＂Loading，Please Wait！＂，其实后台早干完了。 #两会
<freeflying> gebjgd: 啥家的防火墙还有启动画面给你看啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你咋没明白  这笑话在讽刺谁呢
<freeflying> 哦
<gebjgd> @renzhongdaoyuan：刘延东：群众将永远铭记计生工作者所作贡献。
<gebjgd> @摆古论今：【感慨】李大小姐开会永远说他爸爸身体健康；毛大少爷永远说他爷爷正确伟大；刘运动员永远缺席；某大婶永远举手；而真正想为民做点事、提点有建设性意见的人，你永远看不到他们，所以李总理一句“触动利益往往比触及灵魂还难”，就把老百姓感动了，这是一群非常容易满足的人......
<Huahua> gebjgd: 谁
<Huahua> gebjgd: 瓷片确实不如 Holo
<gebjgd> Huahua: 我是说你的wp
<gebjgd> Huahua: 没有android好用
<Huahua> gebjgd: 讽刺谁？
<gebjgd> @laoyang945：为啥没有记者去把李总理用过的麦克风含一含？
<gebjgd> @avb001：网友神评论：中国绝对不能有女总理，有也得六十岁以上，不然早晚看到舔卫生巾的。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: @hnjhj：自打捞起一万多头猪之后，上海市民纷纷表示自来水喝不惯了。
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你也这感受？
<tanianta> hi
<tanianta> hi
<kk> tanianta, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<tanianta> 我 想问一下 那位大侠用过 opensuse 12.3
<tanianta> 安装界面的语言能选中文吗
<gebjgd> tanianta: 当然能选
<tanianta> 安装界面是中文的还是英文
<gebjgd> 现在随便一个linux都有中文安装界面
<Huahua> oracle linux 也是 linux
<gebjgd> Huahua: 你是哪位？
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 多个Ubuntu Raring Ringtail 分支Beta测试，桌面和服务器版本还需等待 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415923 Canonical 今天宣布包括 Edubuntu、Kubuntu、Lubuntu、UbuntuKylin、Ubuntu Cloud、Ubuntu Studio 以及 Xubuntu 在内的多个分支已经正式进入了 Ubuntu 13.04（Raring Ringtail）的 Beta 测试阶段， …
<gebjgd> 话说国内封锁freenode?
<gfrog> freeflying: 我之前厂造的防火墙就有这种进度条页面。
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<gebjgd> gfrog: 度娘公司的？
<kk>  05:01
<NWMonster> 06:02
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 蛋疼？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 疼
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 我是说你
<gebjgd> NWMonster: 还没有睡觉？
<NWMonster> gebjgd: 恩，还没，正在t66y
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-19
<abinez> http://baike.baidu.com/view/163694.htm
<kk> abinez ⇪ ti: uclinux_百度百科
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • wine下 迅雷精简版 崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415958 环境：UBUNTU12.04 64BIT ，WINE1.5. 最新迅雷精简版 才配置好WINE，但感觉始终没有迅雷下载不方便，看到大家说迅雷精简版能用，就又安上了wine，迅雷精简版，但是使用精简版下载超过100M时自动崩溃了，有 …
<abinez> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20121216/133249.html
<kk> abinez ⇪ ti: 为什么超级计算机多采用Linux？_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<iFvwm> 滑雪都能无上装。。。 gfrog 骑车能这样不。
<imtxc> gebjgd: 表兄早
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神早
<iFvwm> imtxc:
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库啪早
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<MeaCulpa> abinez: "负责沃森超级计算机系统管理的Eddie Epstein被问及他们为何选择Linux作为超级计算机操作系统时说，“这个项目一开始是基于x86架构的刀片系统，而负责管理的研究人员对Linux非常熟悉。”这表明Linux在研究人员当中已有知名度。"
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 也就是说，只不过应为一开始是x86的项目，才用Linux, 后来迁移到了POWER
<MeaCulpa> abinez: 这些超级计算机里面都是一大陀shit
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 如果一开始用power就用aix了？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有这个可能...但是那是更大一坨shit...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 其实OS没关系的，跑的东西都是shit
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 大部分是Java的，和OS关系很小的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 好吧，求问啥不是
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我司的是~
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 总之一句话，java就是shit？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用Linux用AIX用Solaris跑Java没啥区别...
<MeaCulpa> 听那文章里忽悠，搞超级计算机的人不会去碰OS的东西的，人家没空
<qiu> 大家好
<kk> qiu, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<qiu> 终于加进来了
<qiu> 啊哈
<qiu> 你好
<qiu> 昨天用mint， xchat上全是英语。。。
<qiu> 不过他们也挺热心
<Guest9653> ????
<qiu> 。。。。
<Guest9653> ????
<Guest9653> what you use to chat today?
<freeflying> 09:42 < MeaCulpa> onlylove: 用Linux用AIX用Solaris跑Java没啥区别...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 效率能一样？
<kk> 新 华东校区 • prada bags td47 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415963 prada bags to learn more about appoint the a healthy expertChapter Order Min took a multi functional deep breath, and be careful to educate yourself regarding ask:ah,single purpose about what all your family say,lindsay not only can they don't you think doubt believe Then also chock - full  …
<qiu> 囧
<qiu> 在ubuntu-cn还是讲中文吧
<qiu> 今天用ubuntu，昨天是mint里的XChat
<roylez_> qiao: 那是个bot
<MeaCulpa>  freeflying 啥效率...Java能有啥效率
<qiao> roylez_: ?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Java是Sun家做得，18摸推的，要是还不如x86, 那搞毛...
<Guest9653> 好
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 最邪恶的就是你们18摸
<iFvwm> 18m最能忽悠，都是上亿的忽悠。支持酷胖乐乐继续
<MeaCulpa> 1
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我们不行，忽悠西装族的都在楼下抽烟呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 鲤鱼...
 * microcai1 http://microcai.org/2013/03/19/avbot-3.0.html
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 是不是碉堡了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哈？
<adaii> hello everybody
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没碉堡阿，挺有意思的，鲤鱼~~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 据说我国去的牛蛙在米国很猛
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • Linus大神又爆粗:这次躺枪的是RedHat开发者 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415968 微软以安全的名义，要求OEM制造商在Windows 8认证的计算机上必须启用UEFI Secure Boot，预载微软签名的密钥，防止运行未签名的第三方程序，这意味着Linux发行版如果没有微软的签名将不能运行 …
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，这都啥时候的事了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我国的牛蛙也是外来物种啊。
<adaii> 我 国 牛 蛙外来 的 ?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩
<MeaCulpa> adaii: 怎么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你丫每天吼求人肉翻墙阿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 多年前北京有个失足青年，在北京饭店被一个老外带走了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 基友带走了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: roylez_ 不是阿，就那个著名的李春平
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个更碉堡 http://www.huaren.us/dispbbs.asp?boardid=331&ID=1386094
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 吃饭，上班
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 壮哉！我大吃帝国~~~~~[Chinese In North America(北美华人e网)]
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: huaren.us在我司管制url之列
<alvin_rxg> Title: 北美华人e网：海外华人的网上家园！ (@ huaren.us)
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真苦逼
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: share给你看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 关于什么的？中国人能吃？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 微博上写的那些杯具的外来物种
<MeaCulpa> 大吃帝国...
<MeaCulpa> 有些国人太孤陋寡闻了...洋人也有千奇百怪的食物...
 * gfrog 他喵的，X的剪贴板在windows里怎么用不了了，中键粘贴的都是KDE剪贴板里的内容。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我还以为是方校长
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 牛蛙有些妖，貌似是北美中南部原产，又被弄进中国，然后又杀回美国西部
 * gfrog 他喵的，X的剪贴板在KDE里怎么用不了了，中键粘贴的都是KDE剪贴板里的内容。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: xsel/xclip
<MeaCulpa> 哦，X剪贴板...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不知道kde又搞啥
<MeaCulpa> 开vim
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: xixi，人家是桌面解决方案，自然要啥都插手
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 有图贴图，有画贴画，开xterm阿
<qiu> .....
 * gfrog 喵了个咪的。
<qiu> 群里讨论的主题好丰富
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s27/sh/f57629d4-a8dc-4a65-adc8-882668149216/3e7e3ba81cd3b86d7b9b86337c70c5e0
<kk> gfrog s, ⇪ 壮哉！我大吃帝国~~~~~
<MeaCulpa> evernote...
<MeaCulpa> evernote改了密码我就方起了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 凑合看吧，这货不跟你要密码的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这种娃娃文
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 说起外来物种我就想起这货了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 中国人对吃，太自大了，牛蛙北美和欧洲早就知道怎么吃
<qiu> 流口水中
 * yunfan 卿本佳人 奈何从良 卿本尤物 奈何非处
<MeaCulpa> 淡菜...欧洲菜肴阿
<onlylove> 中国人对吃自大不不知道，据说广东人两条腿的除了父母，四条腿的除了桌椅……
<qiu> :)  我是表情党
<qiu> :-[
<qiu> O:-)  尼玛，有没有好一点的表情
<qiu> pidgin的表情...  居然不会动
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 恩广东人威武~~
<MeaCulpa> qiu: 丫你还想往irc里放会动的？
<qiu> 一个小小的要求嘛。。 :'(
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/translate/why_lisp_failed
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 为什么Lisp没有流行起来 - 技术翻译 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<imtxc> 擦哦 下雪了
<qiu> 西二旗这边也下雪了！
<onlylove> 北三环下了……
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1506165-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 微软今起为Windows 7操作系统用户自动安装Service Pack 1(SP1)_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
 * gfrog 我擦，雪好大
<onlylove> 微软要强推……看来是时候换个网络了
<imtxc> .....冷
<imtxc> 前两天好热,能脱的都脱了今天居然下雪...
<imtxc> yunfan: 昨天搞定德国佬的妹子了没
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不是在建国门么
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在建国门住
<imtxc> onlylove: 那你上班够远的
<onlylove> imtxc: 不远啊，地铁才7站，加上走路才40分钟
<qiu> 呃。。。
<qiu> 有个问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 过几天不知道会搬哪里，昨天有人和我说她附近那才800一月……想去看看
<qiu> ubuntu大众版的桌面总是崩溃，我的心情好复杂
<imtxc> onlylove: 她  附近?
<qiu> mint我用得不顺手。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯
<imtxc> onlylove: 铜球
<onlylove> imtxc: 上次遇见是在双井，估计不会太远……
<yunfan> imtxc: 搞定个p啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 双井不是快到劲松了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你在劲松？
<imtxc> yunfan: 这么快,已经把... 都拿下了?
<qiu> 。。。。  这群绝对不是ubuntu群，这是北京租房群！
 * yunfan 北风卷地百草折 红冒八月既飞雪
<yunfan> imtxc: py
<imtxc> onlylove: 不啊,我去过一次劲松,感觉很远的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 十号线啊，不远……十号线很快的……
<imtxc> yunfan: 膜拜, 胖女py更深?
<onlylove> qiu: 这里本来就不是什么群，还有，这里可以offtopic，不然早被踢了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那么,真有千元以下的房子的话,麻烦也通知我一一下吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 人只是说房租……没说水电，物业……
<imtxc> onlylove: 那些一月有200也够了吧
<qiu> offtopic？百度去。。
<imtxc> qiu: 谁说这里是ubuntu群的了
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩 想必你的菊花不松
<qiu> 555.。。。  好吧，你们淫了！
<qiu> 呃，，  搞基群！
<imtxc> onlylove: 我那次有看到千元以下的房子都到沙河了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是不住隔断么
<imtxc> qiu: 少年,你可以贡献出来你的妹子嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 那不是隔断啊
<yunfan> 流沙河
<qiu> 你要拿我的妹子干甚！她是我独享的
<imtxc> onlylove: 沙河就是有点元 13号线好慢人好多
<onlylove> imtxc: 13那不是慢……那是很慢
<imtxc> 而且那边下地铁要走好远的路走到村头才行
<onlylove> imtxc: 沙河不是在昌平线么
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 昌平线得在西二旗坐啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1504241-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ OpenGG.Clean.Player 的项目进展-终止了(摘自作者博客，别无他意，向作者致敬）_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<onlylove> 这个是啥？优酷去广告？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩, 去youku和tudou的
<abinez> 获得新成就:被不认识的阿姨要电话号码，还把她女儿的号码给我，嘱咐我，要主动点…
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 两个小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415971 今天装了12.04 lts 1.使用经典桌面，sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback，命令，报错 Code: E: 软件包 gnome-session-fallback 没有可供安装的候选者 fred@bill:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正 …
<gfrog> imtxc: 老实儿的，吃饭去。
<imtxc> gfrog: 下雪了还吃饭 外卖的干活
<iFvwm> abinez: 别人急着找伙伴而已。
<abinez> 她女儿在桂林的一家银行上班
<onlylove> abinez: 你这啥成就
<abinez> 我也不懂哦
<abinez> 坐车的时候
<abinez> 隔壁阿姨问的
<iFvwm> 坐公车的时候？ lol
<iFvwm> 你小白脸？
<abinez> 长途车
<iFvwm> 这么招大妈喜欢。
<abinez> 。。。。。
<iFvwm> 这事实嘛。就大妈见了你，喜欢。
<yunfan> qiu: 怎么是你独享的？
<iFvwm> 她女儿又没见你
<yunfan> qiu: 你只是目前加了锁而已
<qiu> haha
<abinez> iFvwm: ///?
<iFvwm> abinez: 公布你的照片吧。
<qiu> 你们这些基老
<abinez> 走了
<abinez> 去看西瓜去
<abinez> 已经有好几位阿姨问我要不要做她家女婿了
<abinez> 或者是托人来问
<iFvwm> 你改nick吧。minibai怎么样。
<abinez> 我都不知道怎么拒绝才好了
<abinez> 实际上我认识了一个非常漂亮的女孩
<abinez> 但是她们都不知道
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1503863-1-1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 中国成功研制5千瓦级全固态激光器 打破国际禁运_IT资讯_资讯专区 卡饭论坛 - 互助分享 - 大气谦和!
<qiu> 呃，卡饭论坛。。  原来大家。。  都喜欢杀毒。。
<imtxc> 今天卡饭论坛怎么这么流行了
<qiu> 我也在卡饭玩了几年
<imtxc> abinez: 看看照片
<qiu> 我特别喜欢卡饭
<imtxc> abinez: 研究一下什么样的形象是阿姨之友
<abinez> ；；‘
<abinez> ？？
<abinez> imtxc: 你会不会包饺子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 只是在卡饭看资讯，杀毒啥的早就不过问了
<onlylove> abinez: 包饺子和阿姨之友啥关系
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马倒霉!
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽...
<roylez> tenzu: 现在你怎么可以通网了？
 * palomino|working 猛踩 roylez 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> roylez: .. ..
<imtxc> abinez: 喂  你还惦记我的饺子呢啊啊
<tenzu> roylez: 买了办公用机器, 然后各种搞起来
<roylez> tenzu: 擦
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<roylez> tenzu: 壕了
 * palomino|working momo all
<tenzu> roylez: 以前用ipad开irc老掉, 不知道为啥
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<tenzu> palomino|working: 反摸破马
 * tenzu 觉得装个arch好麻烦了
<roylez> tenzu: 麻烦一次，以后都不操心
<imtxc> tenzu: arch变成什么样子
<tenzu> roylez: 问题是我只能在vbox里装一个, 不值当的
<tenzu> imtxc: 你装一下就知道了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有一起做linux论坛和社区的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415975 参考我现在的论坛，不是广告啊，最好是基于服务器方面不讨论界面的 http://forum.love-in-china.tk 统计信息: 发表于 由 curexubing — 2013-03-19 12:08
<jusss> hi,all
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<roylez> tenzu: 为啥要装vbox？
<jusss> onlylove: .
<jusss> iFvwm: ee
<lispghost> 来报道了。。
<lispghost> 有人没
<tenzu> roylez: windows里写文档, linux里做计算
<lispghost> tenzu: 啥东西
<jusss> lispghost: 没
<lispghost> jusss: 额
<tenzu> lispghost: win7里用虚拟机装linux
<jusss> tenzu: 你不是mac控吗
<lispghost> tenzu: 砸了啊
<lispghost> tenzu: 有什么问题么
<onlylove> jusss: 刚吃饭了
<jusss> onlylove: 给我找两个关于硬盘分区的文章吧，
<onlylove> jusss: 你硬盘咋了
<jusss> onlylove: 网上说的好像不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 我要重作系统
<onlylove> jusss: mbr还是gpt
<jusss> onlylove: mbr
<onlylove> jusss: mbr有啥好纠结的
<onlylove> jusss: 你说说你担心的问题
<jusss> onlylove: 分区概念搞不清。。。中文的文章说硬盘分扩展和主分区，而英文的文章说分4个主分区，其中的一个分区可以划分若干个逻辑分区
<onlylove> jusss: mbr无非是四个主分区的问题，一般的是一个或者两个主分区加一个扩展，扩展算一个主分区，扩展里面有逻辑
<yunfan> onlylove: 有gpt的文章给我看下咩? 我的chromebook是gpt的
<jusss> onlylove: 好多概念不懂。。。
<roylez> jusss: 自己去看鸟哥分区的文章
<jusss> roylez: 哦
<onlylove> yunfan: gpt最近也在研究，就是可以支持超过2t的分区和不限制主分区数目，因为有个gpt保留分区
<yunfan> onlylove: 要文章
<onlylove> jusss: 就是四个主分区，扩展分区算主分区
<onlylove> yunfan: 文章找不到了，你wiki百科看下
<onlylove> jusss: 这样讲，磁盘头上有512字节的数据，这个就是mbr
<onlylove> jusss: 512字节记录的东西当然很少，所以就有分区数目限制
<onlylove> 分区分主分区，扩展分区和逻辑分区，primary extend logic
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 扩展分区算一个逻辑分区
<onlylove> jusss: 扩展分区算一个主分区，刚说错了
<onlylove> 就是说，你分区表里面的东西可以是P或者P+P/P+E/P+P+P/P+P+E/P+P+P+E/P+P+P+P，单独扩展分区占一个磁盘理论应该可以，我没试过
<jusss> onlylove: ...我有/dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3，这是3个主分区吗？
<yunfan> 算了 不折腾 装个lubuntu
<onlylove> jusss: sda1到4都是主分区，一般的4是扩展分区的代号
<onlylove> jusss: 所以windows里面的D就是sda5
<jusss> onlylove: 可是我没sda4
<jusss> onlylove: so我的硬盘是划分了3个主分区？
<onlylove> jusss: 我假设你机器里面只有windows的四个分区
<onlylove> jusss: 那么你的分区代号是sda1 C sda5 d sda6 e sda7 f sda4 扩展， sda4是不会显示的，因为是个容器
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 我先看看文章，现在一点不懂。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 用fdisk 然后按m看看哪个是列出分区的，就可以看了，或者df
<onlylove> jusss: df -h 看下磁盘分区占用
<onlylove> jusss: 你看的什么乱七八糟的文章啊
<jusss> onlylove: 网上的乱七八糟的文章。。。
<onlylove> jusss: wiki百科看了没
<onlylove> jusss: 最不济也有百度百科
<jusss> onlylove: 正在看鸟哥，wiki过不去。。。百度百科讲的是windows的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: windows和linux都是那样的……只要是mbr，通用的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你看鸟哥吧，那个还不错
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<mifttt> What is Ubuntu
<mifttt> ?
<qiu> 。。。。。
<qiu> 我热心地回答一下：Ubuntu is a free OS for everyone!
<mifttt> 哦 只是看看有没有人 ：）
<qiu> and through different version, you can try a new awesome open system without trouble-lot Windows.
<qiu> 555，欺骗我，坏人
<onlylove> qiu: 被骗的感觉很爽吧
<qiu> 我的感情被欺骗了，好优桑
<mifttt> 啊 好人有好报
<qiu> 明明是爽得优桑
<qiu> 这话我爱听
<qiu> 有好抱
<qiu> 春天来了，好想要一个拥抱
<mifttt> 春天里
<qiu> ......  我觉得不是一个星球的产物
<qiu> 物种不同，怎么可能在一起！
<jusss> onlylove: extended partitions无法格式化？
<mifttt> 不好意思 我有点糊涂了
<qiu> 正常
<qiu> 物种不同
<mifttt> 所以不能
<onlylove> jusss: 对啊
<jusss> onlylove: logical partition和primary partition能格式化，而extended partition无法格式化，不懂，
<qiu> 貌似你该瞅瞅，磁盘是动态磁盘吧？
<onlylove> jusss: 扩展分区必须有逻辑分区才能使用
<jusss> onlylove: logical partition不是从extended partition里面划分的吗
<qiu> 动态磁盘得改回基本磁盘
<onlylove> jusss: 扩展分区就像框架楼房，没有装修不能住的
<onlylove> jusss: 你创建了logic，然后就可以格式化logic了
<jusss> onlylove: 那extended呢
<mifttt> 虽然我不是很懂
<onlylove> jusss: extend就是一个盒子，你往里面放东西就成，不需要格式化
<jusss> onlylove: primary不是也可以格式化，extended不是4个primary中的一个吗?
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你把它想象成一个新磁盘
<onlylove> jusss: 如果是，为啥不叫primary
<onlylove> jusss: 它只是地位和primary一样
<jusss> onlylove: 没有extended行吗
<onlylove> jusss: 完全可以
<onlylove> jusss: 但是你最多只能创建4个主分区，就这样
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果想创建多于4个分区，必须有extended
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<GUNDAM> 你们的goagent能正常使用吗？
<mifttt> 为什么括号里面有一个名字 冒号前面有啦另一个名字
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】ubuntu lts 12.04 grub2开机画面不能全屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415978 如题。首先我没加背景，自带的粉红色启动画面觉得还行所以不改了。显示器23寸。只有N卡（非双显卡）。vbeinfo查看支持1920x1080。未装闭源驱动前grub2花屏，安装后变成小小的1块，分 …
<mifttt> 没有goagent哦
<GUNDAM> 没有goagent怎么爬墙/
<onlylove> 不爬墙，爬墙会摔到
<mifttt> 哦 没爬过唉:-)
<onlylove> http://localhost-8080.com/
<onlylove> 这个怎么坏掉
<onlylove> 昨天还能访问的
<mifttt> 啊 怎么改名？
<qiu> 爬墙无所谓，只要不伤天害理
<GUNDAM> -，-
<qiu> 改名先自己摸索摸索吧
<qiu> 一般我翻墙就找点国外学习资料
<mifttt> 摸索哪里？
<qiu> 随你怎么摸索都可以 啊
<mifttt> 啊
<qiu> 学会独立解决问题
<xiaoxin> 最上面有IRC教程
<jusss> onlylove: windows的d e f都是logical partition，只有c是primary ？
<mifttt> 啊 还是xiaoxin点好
<onlylove> jusss: 对啊
<onlylove> jusss: 不过那好像是xp时代的事情……
<jusss> onlylove: 那windows只需要一个P+E ?
<onlylove> jusss: 对啊
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<vermilioner> 我终于又回来了，，，，
<xiaoxin> 求助，我的软件中心进不去，dash不能显示程序
<xiaoxin> ubuntu12.04
<qiu> sudo apt-get update
<xiaoxin> 不行
<qiu> 或者改软件源
<xiaoxin> sudo software center能进
<xiaoxin> 但是打不开已安装
<qiu> 清一下缓存了，那就是
<xiaoxin> 软件更新里不支持的要不要选
<qiu> 装软件我更喜欢新立得
<jusss> onlylove: 两个logical 可以整合成一个logical,那两个primary可以整合成一个primary吗？
<xiaoxin> 一开始有但被我勾掉了
<qiu> 很少软件中心装
<xiaoxin> 但是dash现在不能用
<xiaoxin> 软件那一块空的
<qiu> 如果是我，我已经重置系统了....
<xiaoxin> 额
<qiu> 我也没碰到过这种情况
<mifttt> 不喜欢命令的人是不是不能装Ubuntu
<xiaoxin> 好吧，重装很麻烦
<xiaoxin> 命令才开始学
<xiaoxin> 都还看不懂
<qiu> 不喜欢命令，也可以用啊，只是不如用windows
 * MeaCulpa 喜欢命令也可以用Windows
<mifttt> 打字都要看键盘的人是不是不能装Ubuntu呢
<xiaoxin> 那个可以练么
<mifttt> 喜欢命令用irc而不是QQ吧
<mifttt> 有没有一下就会的方法 练很麻烦的
<xiaoxin> 打字这个无解
<mifttt> 哦
<mifttt> 那你们用不用鼠标啊
<xiaoxin> 用。。
<MeaCulpa> 你玩电脑还是电脑玩你...
<ifttt> 哦
<ifttt> 我还有个问题啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 此链接各种下载工具无效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415979 这个链接是用js脚本隐藏的，无法直接复制url，就想用下载工具试试会怎样，用了uget+aria2,不行，然后听说downthemall功能很强大，也试了下，还不无解，有位大神说过，这个要看js的具体内容调试的，我 …
<ifttt> 哦
<onlylove> jusss: 两个logic怎么整合，我知道的就是删掉重建或者删掉一个调整另一个的大小
<xiaoxin> 不要用Q+
<ifttt> mifttt终于离开了
<xiaoxin> 直接在网页打开，貌似可以
<freeflying> 有广州的吗
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: /dev/sda4是不可显示的？
<mifttt> WHO不能用是什么意思
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么看logical partition
<onlylove> jusss: 只是说，如果sda4是ext它默认不会在分区程序以外的地方显示
<onlylove> jusss: 因为根本就没有那么个东西
<onlylove> jusss: 用分区程序看不就是了
<jusss> onlylove: fdisk？
<danielfeng> byobu  大家有遇到过gbk乱码？
<onlylove> jusss: fdisk可以显示sda4
<yunfan> mifttt: 你是高级黑
<jusss> onlylove: 我fdisk -l没看到sda4
<mifttt> 我还不会用冒号和别人聊天啊
<jusss> onlylove: 只有sda1 sda2 sda3
<mifttt> 高亮是什么意思 我得先摸索一下
<onlylove> 我猜猜你是不是有/ swap 还有/home
<onlylove> jusss: 你没有sda5证明你没有逻辑分区，所以没有4
<jusss> onlylove: fdisk -l显示只有sda1 sda2 sda3
<onlylove> jusss: df命令可以显示你分区挂载点的使用情况
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: df -h只有sda3
<mifttt> 怎么输入/
<jusss> onlylove: 上课去了
<MeaCulpa> Nokia搞笑了...M$有放弃Windows Phone可能...有自己作手机可能...
<onlylove> nokia被微软的木马成功搞掉
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<qiu> ....
<qiu> 不是放弃WP，只是自己推出手机
<qiu> 诺基亚悲剧了
<onlylove> 连总部大楼都卖了，nokia也就那样了
<MeaCulpa> 两个选择都是黑诺基亚
<onlylove> nokia当时选择android至少能多活一会儿
<onlylove> 可怜的meego
<MeaCulpa> 可怜
<qiu> 优胜劣汰
<qiu> 诺基亚选择的失误，只有自己承担
<lisao>  /topic
<yunfan> trojan in nokia :]
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 大学新手求助，绝对有挑战！反正我是折腾了半天没弄出来…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415983 我是在校大学生，我们学校的宽带被电信垄断就装了一个宽带客户端插件，不通过它是无法上网的，可是那是针对windows的.exe软件，我现在用xubuntu …
<L_> .quit
<haveatry> server : irc.mindforge.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: IRCd account, web hosting, vps hosting, irc vps, shell hosting, bnc account, eggdrop account, eg ... (@ mindforge.org)
<haveatry> vdjsa
<L_> wow
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 耗电！耗电！耗电！耗电！耗电！耗电！耗电！耗电！耗电！求省电招数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415985 网上百度的都是看不懂的，笔记本G460，求怎么省电，还有发热量太大了 统计信息: 发表于 由 w71012 — 2013-03-19 14:38
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<bluezd> gfrog: 基蛙
 * bluezd 早啊,各位
<gfrog> bluezd: 这周跟我们出去骑车吧。
<bluezd> gfrog: 我没有车啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 抢casper的。
<bluezd> gfrog: 没有妹子,不去
<gfrog> bluezd: 你太功利啦，骑车路上妹子好多的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa yunfan cherrot http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: - s a c k h e a d s . o r g -
<imtxc> adam8157: 我修改了内核里面的 Local version 之后, 在原来的内核里面编译出来的一些 .ko 还可以用么?
<imtxc> bluezd: 布鲁
<adam8157> imtxc: 可用
<adam8157> bluezd: gfrog 早啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 为啥呢, 我看modinfo里面还是以前的版本呢
<bluezd> adam8157: 早, weechat 怎么样?
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> imtxc: symbol能对上就行了, 版本不版本的是次要问题
<adam8157> bluezd: 我不用它
<imtxc> bluezd: weechat 好用噢~
<adam8157> gfrog: 你才是壕啊!!!
 * gfrog 今天早上忘了拜壕牛铛 adam8157 
<imtxc> adam8157: 拜牛当当
<bluezd> imtxc: 哪好?
<bluezd> adam8157: 为什么不用?
 * adam8157 手里的raspberry pi和cubieboard不知道用来干什么好
<imtxc> bluezd: 可以现实 nick list
<imtxc> adam8157: 邮寄
<adam8157> bluezd: 我当时用过, 记得有个地方我接受不了的 忘了
<bluezd> adam8157: 下片
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu 12.04能否安装2.6的内核？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415987 ubuntu 12.04安装2.6的内核起不来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jizai888 — 2013-03-19 15:10
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
 * bluezd 真是人来人往啊, cc adam8157 
<adam8157> bluezd: 你知道了?
<bluezd> adam8157: 知道啥?
<adam8157> bluezd: 哦
<bluezd> adam8157: ...... 看出来了,但是今天确定了
<adam8157> bluezd: 看出啥来了 呵呵
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> lol
 * gebjgd 梦到小学的一个美女同学了
<gebjgd> 日的
<imtxc> bluezd: adam8157 都在说梦话啊~
 * bluezd 求带走
<adam8157> 谮语
<imtxc> adam8157: 那我在没有insmod的时候, 通过什么方式看这个ko能不能insmod进这个kernel里面呢?
<adam8157> imtxc: modprobe  LOL
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> bluezd: 比较好奇下一个是谁
<onlylove> 感觉一样啊……
<roylez> adam8157: raspberry pi送我
<adam8157> bluezd: 而且13年肯定要超越11年
<adam8157> roylez: 你用来干啥
<roylez> adam8157: 我拿回去给爸妈做一个media center
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩,此处略去1万个字
<imtxc> bluezd: 贵厂要关门了?
<adam8157> roylez: xbmc?
<roylez> adam8157: en
 * adam8157 是没有外接显示器的穷鬼啊, sigh
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当当, 那那个localversion到底有什么作用呢,只是为了在 uname -a 能看到?
<adam8157> imtxc: 如其名 local version 标记下而已
<imtxc> adam8157: 搜嘎
<imtxc> adam8157: 谢谢当当当
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<bluezd> imtxc: 怎么可能关门
 * imtxc momo adam8157 roylez palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imtxc
 * onlylove momo imtxc 
 * imtxc mo onlylove
 * adam8157 1,2,3 谁会是4呢, 期待..
<jvaemape> 請問MAC地址重了對TCP包、UDP包、ARPbao、ICMP包各有什麼影響？
 * bluezd 同期待
<onlylove> adam8157: 数什么呢？实习生还是啥，说起来C记最近问题不少啊，那个mir你搞？
<adam8157> onlylove: 和我无关
<imtxc> onlylove: 肯定是数帽帽的女人们了
<bluezd> adam8157: 你是 2 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 我是1...
<adam8157> bluezd: mac是2
<adam8157> bluezd: 不算hhkb这种级别
<onlylove> imtxc: 猫猫的女人和他啥关系，现在他在C
<imtxc> 这么多人被开除,看来帽帽在整风啊
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 女上司心够狠
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，最毒妇人心，你懂的
<imtxc> 唉
<adam8157> bluezd: 他们在说什么...
 * bluezd 你们在说什么嘛～
<imtxc> 都在说什么啊
 * imtxc 我的号被盗了,刚才我说了什么?
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> imtxc: 其实 壕铛和壕撸在暗号联系今晚xx的地点，XD
 * adam8157 gfrog 是个妹子. 大约三点半发
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃妹儿。
<imtxc> adam8157: 把 hamo的主卧给 gfrog 几天吧...
<onlylove> imtxc: 你咋不要几天
<imtxc> onlylove: 吃醋了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 我为啥要吃醋？
<imtxc> onlylove: 木啥 我啥都不知道
<imtxc> onlylove: 有在回龙观找过么
<onlylove> imtxc: 好远……
<onlylove> imtxc: 最近不在海淀上班了，所以那边的基本没看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://it.sohu.com/20130319/n369334707.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ IBM真大方！请前CEO彭明盛当顾问1天2万美元-搜狐IT
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: roylez IBM真有钱 cc bluezd
 * jusss 在教室睡了一节课。。。
<imtxc> 真有钱 CC all
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我模干活的都是Contractor, 正常
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 真有钱 合同工一天20K
<gfrog> adam8157: 真有钱
<imtxc> gebjgd: 你在德国什么地方啊?
<jusss> onlylove: http://code.bulix.org/txqbpj-83148?raw
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • goagent只能上youtube，其他的都上不了是什么个情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415989 12.04ubuntu 安了goagent greenlet gevent什么的都安好了，python proxy.py之后，一切正常，没有任何警告或错误。 chromium上的proxy也已经导入好了，设置好了 但是打开goagent后，只能正 …
 * imtxc 精通刷各种盘子,求翻, 看励志的文章好多人都在国外刷盘子过
<jusss> onlylove: 我是不是没extended partitions
<onlylove> jusss: 没有，你只有一个swap 和一个/分区
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个新来的叫 YinJianHong
<onlylove> jusss: 我只是不理解你硬盘头上那个隐藏分区是什么
<adam8157> bluezd: 不认识, 也不记得...
<jusss> onlylove: 我也不知道。。。
<bluezd> adam8157: 下周还有个文件系统的入职好象
<jusss> onlylove: 买的asus本自带ubuntu 10.10
<adam8157> bluezd: E技术上人员上项目上都是边缘
<roylez> imtxc: 刷盘子的 http://jandan.net/2013/03/14/colorful-shit.html
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ 真的猛士：敢于记录自己便便的颜色(饭前勿入)
<onlylove> jusss: 哦……反正是个隐藏的，不管啦，或者你可以用pe光盘什么的引导然后加载下看看就是了
<imtxc> kk 好人
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ....
<bluezd> adam8157: 看出来了
<jusss> onlylove: 那个sda1是隐藏的？
<jusss> Hidden W95 FAT32
<onlylove> jusss: 应该是的
<jusss> onlylove: sda1应该是mbr partition table吧
 * adam8157 什么时候UEFI的firmware能去支持别的fs啊, fat32太废柴
<onlylove> jusss: 你见过那么大的？
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说过，mbr只有512字节
<yunfan> roylez: 给我看这个做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> adam8157: cubieboard送出了没有？
<adam8157> yunfan: 在我这里啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: fat32 支持广泛嘛~~
<imtxc> 又在说暗号
<jusss> onlylove: 我这个算3个Primary吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 不用管了，你要重装？把/home打包备份下，准备格式化硬盘就是了，你啥型号机器
<onlylove> jusss: 算……
<imtxc> roylez: 你被kk出卖了, 扎西得勒
<jusss> onlylove: 我有好多电影。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 不想动电影
<onlylove> 不行吧，你的/home没有单独分区
<yunfan> adam8157: 你不是要送人么 不如送我
<adam8157> yunfan: 后续可能还有用 =,=
<yunfan> 哥正在装lubuntu 1304 for chromebook
<jusss> onlylove: 那我现在能再化分一个Extended或primary把电影放进去，然后重装会动那里吗？
<yunfan> adam8157: 行 等你不用的死后都扔给我 包括配套的
<adam8157> yunfan: 你对我司真是有爱诶
<yunfan> freeflying: 为何那些做镜像的不能mirror ports.ubuntu.com ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of / (@ ubuntu.com)
<yunfan> adam8157: 恩 我算是贵司的一个90+% 死忠了 自从GR要去了以后 现在也就ubuntu可以关心了
<onlylove> jusss: 你用gparted调整大小试试吧，调整完了然后再创建分区格式化，然后记住大小……格式化的时候别搞错了，gparted比较浪费时间，将就点，难道你就借不到一个移动硬盘？
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<imtxc> gfrog: 瓜, 我有台机器, 有eth 0 1 2 3 , 为嘛每次装系统之后哪个接口对应的是ethX 是不一定的呢?
<jusss> onlylove: 我再看看鸟哥的文章
<onlylove> jusss: 一般的/ /home swap就是
<onlylove> imtxc: 我猜，你的机器mac地址不固定
<yunfan> onlylove: 有这种机器?
<onlylove> yunfan: 有
<yunfan> onlylove: 每次加电随机生成一个mac?
<onlylove> yunfan: 我原来的bios让我弄坏了，然后每次开机随机mac
<imtxc> onlylove: mac是固定的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你自己看udev的rules，一个mac对应一个ethx
<yunfan> onlylove: mac不是网卡relevant么
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正eth0 - 3的是乱的
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个不知道……但是……确实是我搞bios的时候搞坏的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你把udev的net里面的rules都x掉，然后重启，让它重新识别网卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 我的想法是弄个usb网卡 改固件 让他可以接受usb传过来的命令改mac
<yunfan> 这个拿来局域网攻击应该不错
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<onlylove> yunfan: 我印象里面ip命令好像可以修改hwadd，就是软改，但是软改也会冲突
<gebjgd> imtxc: 你猜
<roylez> onlylove: 不会毛病的吧
<roylez> onlylove: 我机器开机就做 mac spoofing
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像ifconfig也可以
<yunfan> shit, 不能启动那个lubuntu
<imtxc> onlylove: 我感觉不是那个的原因吧
<onlylove> roylez: 有的机器网卡不稳定，会有mac漂的现象，dell的笔记本上据说见过
<imtxc> 难道在bios 里面的什么地方改?
<gebjgd> 美国《肥咖法案》正式实施后，中国富人兼全国人大代表宗庆后终于宣布放弃绿卡。 宗庆后宣示，他之所以放弃美国身份，是因为 “中国变得越来越好而且一定会比美国强” 。这句话当然是刻意迎合习近平“实现国家强盛和繁荣的‘中国梦’”，但宗庆后却没想到这句话实在半点也经不起推敲。
<onlylove> roylez: 但是我的自从重新刷过bios以后再也没变过，不过那个mac看不出什么规律，比较古怪就是了
<roylez> onlylove: 随机换mac多好
<gebjgd> onlylove: 笨
<gfrog> imtxc: 有udev就应该是固定的。
<onlylove> roylez: udev的rules开机一次加一条……
<roylez> onlylove: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e2uur4ekj2g.gif
<imtxc> gfrog: 是固定的,但是是乱的
<roylez> onlylove: 哦，那是你那边的udev的rules写的不好
<onlylove> roylez: 网卡今天是0明天是1然后，我最多的时候到2x
<onlylove> roylez: 不是的，一个mac对应一个，系统自己写的
<MeaCulpa> .....
<onlylove> gebjgd: 这个和笨不笨有啥关系
<gebjgd> onlylove: 刷什么bios
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我刷bios咋了？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不就是为了改mac地址么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 无线信号不稳定，我升级bios不行么
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我才不是为了改mac
<gebjgd> onlylove: 无线信号不稳定  你应该换路由器
<gebjgd> onlylove: 弄个n的 没个不稳定
<onlylove> gebjgd: 老大，人厂商bios里面更新说的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 什么n的？
<gebjgd> onlylove: 老小， 宪法里还写着人民当家作主呢
<MeaCulpa> ....
<onlylove> gebjgd: 反正我刷过以后确实是好了
<cherrot> roylez, 我就用了一次你就发现了。。
<yunfan> 算了 直接chroot玩了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33897
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 1 BTC 价值已超过 50 美圆
<cuihao> 啊，真正浪费电的东西呢。
<nitro_> emacs自帶的ruby-mode不支持reple inferior buffer?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助啊~~通过这篇博客的操作,无法启动了~求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415993 按照 http://blog.csdn.net/hadahuluwa/article/details/7435070 的方法清理了boot后 只有memory test选项了, 我是win7 ubuntu双系统 能有办法补救吗?还是只能重装???? 统计信息: 发表于 由 11019412@qq.com — 20 …
<jusss> onlylove: 如果我要装双系统的话，我是不是应该先装xp再装linux
<onlylove> jusss: 这样最简单
<onlylove> jusss: 不过你要注意下分区问题
<onlylove> jusss: 计算下，加上扩展分区不要超过4
<jusss> onlylove: 还不是很懂分区
<onlylove> jusss: 我这么和你说，你原来那个隐藏算一个，然后XP的C算一个，扩展算一个，linux的/算一个，懂了不，/home 和swap都到ext里面创建逻辑分区
<jusss> onlylove: ...好麻烦，那个隐藏的能干掉不
<onlylove> jusss: 能……问题是我不知道里面有什么
<jusss> onlylove: 我也不知道。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 我直接把那个隐藏的干掉算了
<onlylove> jusss: 先看看能mount不
<jusss> onlylove: 能吗
<nitro_> 隱藏分區不就是用來恢復windows的嗎
<jusss> onlylove: mount /dev/sda1?
<onlylove> jusss: 额，后面有挂载点
<onlylove> jusss: 指定文件系统，或者用auto
<onlylove> jusss: 你要干掉就干掉吧，反正干掉了也就是少一个主分区而已，还和上面的差不多的
<onlylove> jusss: 除非你home不单独分
<jusss> onlylove: C算一个，/算一个，/home算一个，这不行吗
<jusss> onlylove: swap必须用一个primary?
<onlylove> jusss: swap呢
<onlylove> jusss: swap可以用logic
<jusss> onlylove: 那C一个，/一个，/home一个，extended一个
<onlylove> 可以
<onlylove> jusss: 就是我不知道现在ubuntu需要多大系统空间，30G应该够了吧……剩下的给home
<jusss> onlylove: 要装debian
<jusss> onlylove: 不装ubuntu了
<jusss> onlylove: 我也尝尝org
<onlylove> jusss: 哦……那你可能得折腾一阵子
<nitro_> 我的/到現在只用了6g
<jusss> onlylove: ?为啥，
<MeaCulpa> 入我Sabayon门
<onlylove> jusss: ubuntu默认装了不少软件
<jusss> onlylove: 我在windows里用vbox装过debian
<MeaCulpa> 入我Sabayon门, 20min装完一个Gentoo, 多牛
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> 秒一切笨兔大便
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 20min?
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: i7 15min
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: celeron-m呢
<imtxc> onlylove: eth0 的businfo 是0000:02:00.0, eth2的是 0000:01:00.0
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 雨林木枫级别的傻瓜式安装
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个只能用udev改了?
<MeaCulpa> celeron-m 不知道~~
<void1> 情愿copy gentoo livecd
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这明显是两个总线，是两块网卡
<MeaCulpa> void1: u suck :)
<onlylove> imtxc: 你网卡上是不是有四个口
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 可好像是一块网卡啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那是server啊，单网卡四个口，还是俩网卡一个网卡俩口？
<imtxc> onlylove: 是两个总线,可为什么吧02上的识别成eth0了呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 单网卡四口
<onlylove> imtxc: 先发现的而已……
 * MeaCulpa 装Sabayon就像是抢了别人的大胸大臀妹立即过门，边玩边调教。装Gentoo你丫就花个十年苦苦追求一个瘦骨嶙峋风姿绰约的性冷淡
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是pci按顺序扫描的么应该
<onlylove> imtxc: 那也应该是0-3都能用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 鬼知道……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊 都能用啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是顺序乱的嘛,从右到左 2 3  0 1
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个udev是按mac来的，你那四个口应该一个口一个mac
<imtxc> onlylove: mac顺序是对的
<imtxc> onlylove: mac从右到左 ++
<onlylove> imtxc: 那不知道了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只弄过单卡俩口的
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实我没udev
<onlylove> imtxc: 没有udev那用啥管理网卡的》？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你追求完性冷淡，然后觉得不爽，抢了个丰乳肥臀？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 还可以调教的那种？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不是，是一上来就抢个丰乳肥臀
<cuihao> 噗，注意影响……
<onlylove> http://www.s1979.com/news/world/201303/1980792319.shtml
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 核轰炸机现身朝鲜半岛 B52早前在韩例行飞行_国际_新闻_中国时刻网
<MeaCulpa> 朝鲜辛苦了
<MeaCulpa> 尽快发展核技术，保障东北亚和平
<imtxc> 我啥都么看到
<imtxc> 就看到了肥什么的啪啪啪 MeaCulpa
<onlylove> http://jiangsu.china.com.cn/html/jsnews/gnxw/95630_1.html
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ 火车票打折开始了：兰州铁路19趟列车车票打折 - 国内新闻 - 中国网_江苏频道
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 用arch巴
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: arch才是正途
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: arch你娶过门五大三粗然后以后永远五大三粗，还不让你改
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 没法用
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 一点都不粗
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 那就是瘦骨嶙峋以后永远瘦骨嶙峋
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 偶然间看到两个让我心动的组件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416000 一直纠结于不能下载迅雷的链接，在网上看ff的组件，突然看到easy link和x thunder这两个组件，它们俩结合起来是不是就能下啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-03-19 17:20
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 没得自定制，没的调教
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 未必 abs
<jusss> onlylove: u盘分区，和硬盘有区别吗
<jusss> onlylove: u盘也是4个Primary?
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是有的，优盘默认似乎不是hdd模式，所以不能分区
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 很多办法了……
<onlylove> jusss: 百度下优盘分区就是
<jusss> onlylove: fdisk 能分区吗？我现在这种情况
<cuihao> 一般在Windows下格式化的U盘没分区表
<jusss> onlylove: 分出一个区，把电影移过去，重装不影响
<onlylove> jusss: fdisk不能调整大小吧……
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说了gparted可以调整大小的
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<onlylove> http://jiangsu.china.com.cn/html/jsnews/gnxw/95630_1.html
<onlylove> 觉得这个没啥用啊……
<onlylove> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/youtube-buffering-or-slow-downloads-blame-the-speed-of-light/
<kk> onlylove s, ⇪ Video buffering or slow downloads? Blame the speed of light | Ars Technica
<onlylove> firefox咋了，地址老是不对……
<onlylove> jusss: gparted比较费时间，你多等一会儿吧
<jusss> onlylove: ubuntu没自带gparted
<onlylove> jusss: 唉？没有磁盘分区工具么？我记得804有的啊
<cuihao> LiveCD有
<jusss> onlylove: 现在apt-get install gparted果然404...
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，对了……得用Livecd
<jusss> onlylove: ubuntu估计都不让10.10用软件了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么他们就不能对所有版本都长期支持嫩
<onlylove> jusss: 既然这样，你还是借一个移动硬盘吧……
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 从网上下载bin包可以用八
<onlylove> jusss: 不吉岛
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 库啪兄用什么发行版?
<jusss> onlylove: gparted是gnome的不是gnu的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚不是说了么
<onlylove> jusss: 这个不关心……
<imtxc> onlylove: 没看到
<imtxc> 完了我翻翻log
<onlylove> imtxc: [16:54] * MeaCulpa 装Sabayon就像是抢了别人的大胸大臀妹立即过门，边玩边调教。装Gentoo你丫就花个十年苦苦追求一个瘦骨嶙峋风姿绰约的性冷淡
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在应该知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: ooo
<imtxc> onlylove: 知道了知道了 库啪用的gentoo
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是……
<imtxc> lol
 * qiao 
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在你知道了吧……
<imtxc> onlylove: 知道啊 Gentoo嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: sabayon么
<imtxc> 库啪儿兄才舍不得调教呢~ lol
<jusss> onlylove: 我在gnome里面找到了个disk utils
<imtxc> 那个发行版开起来很酷的样子
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabayon_Linux
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Sabayon Linux - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/otya82-83150
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己看
<imtxc> onlylove: 都不让我黑一下.....
<imtxc> onlylove: ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要黑你早说啊
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装显卡驱动，在生成deb软件包时出错，不能生成DEB包且出现一大堆代码，下面只是一部分 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416003 -e "s|#GRUBBLKLISTDIR#|usr/share/grub-gfxpayload-lists/blacklist|g" \ -e "s|#PKGXMODDIR#|usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules|g" \ -e "s|#PXDIR#|usr/lib/pxpress|g" \ -e "s|#PXDIR32#|usr/lib3 …
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉好麻烦，我直接重装的时候能分区吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你东西都拷贝走了没？拷贝走了自己随便折腾
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 我想分区，重装的时候会让我分区吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你见过哪个系统安装的时候不让你分区了
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在还能用fdisk建个extended吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你试试看……
<jusss> onlylove: 估计不能。。。3个primary已经把硬盘都占了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 那你还问
<jusss> onlylove: 创建分区时，名字可以自己指定吧，比如创建个主分区/jusss,可以不
<onlylove> jusss: 木有试过
<jusss> onlylove: ...
 * kingroup rh的是不是都被女老板给踢了？
<jusss> 难道必须是系统规定的那几个名字？ home etc usr...
 * kingroup 都在这里吐槽
<kingroup> jusss: 什么东西规定是几个名字
<onlylove> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=debian
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: DistroWatch.com: Debian GNU/Linux
<onlylove> debian里面有systemd了？
<jusss> kingroup: 可以创建个主分区，挂载在/jusss下吗
<onlylove> 下班了
<kingroup> jusss: 为什么不行？
<kingroup> jusss：弄个Upan
<jusss> kingroup: u盘可以分区吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个叫量产。
<kingroup> jusss: 为什么不能？
<jusss> kingroup: 用什么软件分？
<jusss> kingroup: 网上说u盘没hdd
<kingroup> jusss: 用fdisk
<jusss> kingroup: 那调整分区大小用啥软件
<kingroup> jusss: fdisk
<kingroup> jusss: 什么形式的调整？
<kingroup> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-22976768-id-3209449.html
<kk> kingroup ⇪ ti: Linux下对u盘进行分区的方法-hs8602-ChinaUnix博客
<jusss> kingroup: 我现在硬盘上有3个主分区，swap占了一个，/占了一个，我想重装系统，可是我有大量的电影舍不得，能不能再分一个区出来把电影移动过去，然后重装就不影响了
<kingroup> 什么是量产？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 分一个逻辑分区
<kk> : define:量产？ http://g.cn 大量生產（Mass production）亦稱量產。因為大量生產有降低成本，提高效率的好處， 量產之概念很早便在人類社會中出現。但量產的實行則受制於規格化的先決條件。
<kingroup> kk: 你升级了
<kingroup> ？
<cuihao> 什么是洗发水？
<jusss> 现在这3个分区好像把硬盘占了，没剩余的空间，怎么分一个逻辑分区？
<kingroup> http://baike.baidu.com/view/628264.htm
<kk> kingroup s, ⇪ 量产_百度百科
<kingroup> kk: 弄个专门根据baidu百科转化wiki百科的功能吧？
 * kingroup 啊呜虫 那个fdisk 不是量产工具吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 量产？你说的是U盘量产？
<alpha080> 卡？
<alpha080> 晚上真心安静
<cuihao> 喀！
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 今天很疲软
<kk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice4 不能启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416006 终端的出错信息为： Code: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException' 网上搜了一把，没什么能用的解决方法。 来此向各位求教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 owwbu — 2013-03-19 19: …
<MeiKai> kk: jre版本？
<wiiw> MeiKai: 不支持回帖
<MeiKai> wiiw: 什么不支持回帖？？
<wiiw> MeiKai: kk发的是论坛的帖子 （“论坛新帖”）
<qiao> ping kk
<qiao> kk: test
<qiao> kk: time
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 利用高反差保留和反色进行较高质量的磨皮 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416007 目的：磨皮是保留尽可能多的皮肤细节 缺点：只能让皮肤便的更光滑，不能达到类似于换张皮的感觉 所谓的高反差保留(high pass)，就是和高斯模糊相反的东西，只 …
<qiao> ping \cx
<\cx> qiao: pong
<\cx> qiao: what's up?
<qiao> \cx: 这个声音还是没有打开。。
<\cx> ...
<cley> tset
<cley> test
<kk> cley, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<mifttt> ..
<mifttt> /echo 3 -a
<mifttt> ..
<mifttt> 人来人往 没人说话么
<mifttt> go
<mifttt> go
<mifttt> go
<mifttt> go
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 干嘛？
<kk> mifttt: .. ..
<mifttt> 在学irc命令
<mifttt> 话说怎么叫别人？
<mifttt> 就像kk这样
<mifttt> kk:么
<mifttt> 就没有个好人教的？
<mifttt> 中午的qiu呢？
<mifttt> haoxin呢
<mifttt> 啊
<bruce_oy> 感觉什么好玩的呀。
<mifttt> 考勤
<Foob-cn> Hello,all
<KelvanSun> hi
<kk> KelvanSun, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<bruce_oy> 这里都是没人砍大山的
<flashlab> 这里大部分人都是来说hi的
<bruce_oy> 就没人打游戏吗
<bruce_oy> 就没人看电影没
<Foob-cn> 理解，这里的人貌似都是挂机的
<bruce_oy> 就没人看八卦吗
<bruce_oy> 看大帝的视频了。
<flashlab> 今晚魔兽一区好卡，有人知道原因吗
<Foob-cn> 人多
<Foob-cn> 服务器差，等。。。。。。原因吧，大概
<Jade167> 都在玩什么
<Foob-cn> 刚装了好系统，shutdown 无法关机，合盖后再打开的时候，回不来
<Jade167> 坑
<flashlab> \join wow
<flashlab> \join #wow
<Jade167> 没有号
<Jade167> 战网上只有星际2
<Foob-cn> WOW已经没意思了
<KelvanSun> steam平台不错
<Foob-cn> 那是干啥的
<Foob-cn> 国内的吗？
<Jade167> 玩dota2的
<Foob-cn> DOTA2花钱的，不玩
<KelvanSun> CS什么 的都有
<KelvanSun> steam我也刚安装成功
<Jade167> 怎么获得dota2激活码
<KelvanSun> 花钱买
<thanatoid_1> 博得之门
<Jade167> 不是有免费的吗
<Foob-cn> steam支持LINUX？
<KelvanSun> 支持
<KelvanSun> 我在gentoo上安装的
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 是高人啊，用GENTOO
<KelvanSun> Foob-cn: 过程是很痛苦的
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 我没勇气云尝试那个版本
<KelvanSun> Foob-cn: 相信自己
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: UBUNTU之类的感觉不稳
<KelvanSun> Foob-cn: 稳定是很不错的，就是太慢了
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 我是业余的没事就喜欢装系统玩
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 嗯，所以我装了CENTOS够稳，够快，够小
<KelvanSun> Foob-cn: 搞这个大多数是业余的
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 那到是，多是懂点电脑，好奇心又强的人
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 所以，国内LINUX相关文章里最火的不是技术贴，而是傻瓜式的安装贴
<KelvanSun> Foob-cn: 玩Gentoo更能让我感到自由
<Foob-cn> KelvanSun: 我耐心不足，心痛本本
<thanatoid_1> 和换回其他版本时的痛苦
<jusss> roylez_: /和swap都可以是在逻辑分区上？
<Foob-cn> jusss: 应该是除了任何一个分区都应该可以
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu下使用Android模拟器下载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416012 使用Ubuntu下载东西时有时候真心感觉速度比不上Windows，弄了一个WINE机安装迅雷精简版又有100M限制，所以呢，我就思考用别的方法。 由于本身自己就是弄ANDROID的，所以决定使用Android模拟器进行下 …
<KelvanSun> swap如果一个文件也是可以的
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 根也可以是一个文件
<jusss> 根是一个directory file
<jusss> Foob-cn: 不是很理解你这句话
<KelvanSun> 对于kernel 来说所有的设备都是文件
<jusss> KelvanSun: 那是说/在逻辑分区上，还是/挂载了逻辑分区？
<Foob-cn> jusss: 前几个字云了
<Foob-cn> jusss: 前几个字去了
<jusss> Foob-cn: 任何一个分区都可以？
<KelvanSun> jusss: 主分区与逻辑都可以啊
<jusss> KelvanSun: 哦
<Foob-cn> jusss: 貌似LINUX不管是主分区还是逻辑分区
<Foob-cn> jusss: 除了grub的引导记录要写到那个固定位置，其它分区都不无所谓了
<Foob_cn> 郁闷啊
<jusss>  大道無形，生育天地；大道無情，運行日月；大道無名，長養萬物。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt:  # # # # , # # # # ; # # # # , # # # # ; # # # # , # # # # #
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..额，， #人。。 啥事？
<favorinfo> 找工作找的想死的心都有了啊
<favorinfo> 全被鄙视了的  有木有 ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 没事，只是打个招呼
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你找到工作了吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 找到了。 是父母的朋友/亲戚/朋友的朋友/亲戚的亲戚/朋友的亲戚/亲戚的朋友给找的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: soga
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ yeah, 虽然我不知道是谁找的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你的硬盘怎么分的区
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 默认的 oem加上自己的分区
<favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt 木有呢  苦逼中
<favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt 今天被群硕鄙视了  说基础不好   诶....
<thanatoid_1> 大四？
<CyrusYzGTt> favorinfo§ 。。
<favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  是啊
<favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt   好苦逼的  看来还是要看面试宝典什么的
<favorinfo> CyrusYzGTt  不然 什么都是浮云
<Foob_cn> hi
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 【求助】Synergy和鼠标手势如何共存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416019 环境：WIN7 X64 & Ubuntu12.04 想要一套键鼠控制两台电脑，现在用Synergy1.4.10能基本实现我想要的效果。 但是Ubuntu上面的鼠标手势Easystroke不能使用，Easystroke识别不到WIN7的鼠标识右键的长按，反过来WI …
<Foob_cn> KelvanSun: 问你个问题呗
<KelvanSun> ??
<Foob_cn> KelvanSun: 我的系统用HALT可以关机，用SHUTDOWN －H就关不了，还得手动按下电源键关
<KelvanSun> 内核的原因
<Foob_cn> KelvanSun: 能具体点不？
<CyrusYzGTt> favorinfo§ .. 额，， 我的工作是临时工。。
<KelvanSun> 当然是得自定义内核了
<KelvanSun> 我以前用ubuntu是遇到过，但过段时候ubuntu出新的内核了，更新后就没有 问题了
<Foob_cn> KelvanSun: 我晕，这个太高端了
<KelvanSun> 所以我认为是内核的问题
<KelvanSun> 内核中的电源管理模块
<Foob_cn> KelvanSun: 用ACPID可以解决吗？
<KelvanSun> 无关，不安装这个也能正常关机的
<KelvanSun> Go to bed now
<Foob_cn> KelvanSun: 其实我装ACPID是为了解决合盖的问题，不过到现在没解决，中文资料不好找啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 真高兴， ibus 修复好了，， bumblebee 也可以用。。 魄肥
<\rs> Foob_cn: halt -p / shutdown -h ，你應該是 shutdown -h 能關 halt 不能吧
<Foob_cn> \rs: 我是halt能关，shutdown -h不能
<Foob_cn> 怎么大家都这么不喜欢聊天？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<Foob_cn> 我刻以前这里很热闹啊
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我的ibus一直都没问题呀
<Foob_cn> jusss:你用的那个版本／
<jusss> Foob_cn: ubuntu 10.10
<jusss> Foob_cn: 打算明天装Debian Wheezy
<Foob_cn> jusss: 你为什么一定要用ibus
<Foob_cn> jusss: fcitx不好吗？
<jusss> Foob_cn: 因为ibus安装简单。。。
<Foob_cn> jusss: 这个都差不多吧
<jusss> Foob_cn: 据说fcitx要改些东东
<Foob_cn> jusss: 什么也不用改就能直接使用
<jusss> Foob_cn: 哦，是真没用过fcitx...
<Foob_cn> jusss: 改下不过是为了自己习惯些，因为默认的输入法总有几个多余的
<Foob_cn> jusss: ubuntu现在不是到12.10了吗／怎么不换个新的用
<jusss> Foob_cn: 因为不会升级。。。
<jusss> Foob_cn: 不会编译内核。。。
<Foob_cn> jusss: 这个不需要吧
<jusss> Foob_cn: 连个软件都没编译过。。。
<Foob_cn> jusss: 用ubuntu不用自己编译东西吧，你要用的东西基本都是现成的，apt-get install 就KO
<jusss> Foob_cn: 现在啥也装不了。。。404 not found
<stock-cn> 请问，最近wuala怎么不能下载了？
<Foob_cn> jusss: 这个是找不到网址啊
<Foob_cn> jusss: 你什么时候这系统用了多少久了？
<stock-cn> 我的共享网站能访问吗？  http://www.wuala.com/gann/public/
<kk> stock-cn s, ⇪ public - Wuala
<jusss> Foob_cn: 1å¹´
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 能
<chengshiding> 我来了
<Foob_cn> jusss: 你都用一年了？
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 能下载吗
<jusss> Foob_cn: 嗯
<stock-cn> jusss: 能下载里面的东西吗
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 能下载里面的东西吗
<Foob_cn> jusss: 我佩服你，我用linux从来没超过三个月
<jusss> Foob_cn: 我很长时间没用了。。。这半年一直在玩游戏在win
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 不能
<jusss> stock-cn: 不能
<Foob_cn> jusss: 和我一样
<jusss> Foob_cn: 现在还在玩游戏。。。打算这两天就不玩了，以后没时间玩游戏了
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 我从来都是用debian
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 怎么会这样阿？
<Foob_cn> 我主玩游戏，1／4看电影小说，其它的时候会在网上找些感觉兴趣的软件装着玩,linux也是其中之一
<chengshiding> 我对IRC有些不明白的地方，能问问各位吗？
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 你这是个啥东东
<jusss> Foob_cn: 我也差不多
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: wuala
<jusss> Foob_cn: 主要看电影
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 不懂这是啥，云吗？
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 对，和dropbox最相似的
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 说话的都是新手
<chengshiding> 我对IRC有些不明白的地方，能问问各位吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<chengshiding> 我对IRC有些不明白的地方，能问问各位吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<chengshiding> 我对IRC有些不明白的地方，能问问各位吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<chengshiding> 我对IRC有些不明白的地方，能问问各位吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<chengshiding> 我对IRC有些不明白的地方，能问问各位吗？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 这个真不懂，我都没用过云，云也找国内的用啊
<kk> chengshiding: .. ..
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 有什么问题说吧
<jusss> Foob_cn: debian的镜像，cd和dvd有啥区别
<Foob_cn> jusss: 呵呵，一个大一个小
<chengshiding> 就是我刚登陆，连接到rc.freenode.net服务器之后，弹出一个窗口，显示(10:16:38 PM) NickServ: (notice) chengshiding is not a registered nickname.
<chengshiding> 这个窗口的标题栏是NickServ
<chengshiding> d到底怎么回事呢？
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 能聊天就行了呗
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 那个就是一提示，直接关了没影响
<chengshiding> 好像有很多机器人的，NickServ是昵称机器人，我加入这个频道的时候，就是用/join #ubuntu-cn，加入成功后，又弹出个频道机器人ChanSer
<chengshiding> 你们看到的我的昵称名字是那个呢？？？？
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 在吗？
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: CHENGSHIDING
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: ChanSer的内容你看了没？那是这个频道的欢迎信息啊
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 你是怎么呼叫我的？是在发消息的时候，复制我的昵称，然后发想说的内容的吗？
<stardiviner> 虽然说英语不重要，但是连这几个英语都看不懂。。。。还在这儿混啊
<chengshiding> 我看了，是个欢迎信息的。
<Foob_cn> chengshiding:  手打
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 哦。我还试着点击呢？
<stock-cn> 云不能用国内的，不安全
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 在linux下，TAB是个好键没事多按按
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 你要存什么机密吗？国外的我怕有一天得翻墙
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 没想到pidgin也用到tab键了
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 不光这个，没事多按按，有助身心健康
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: NickServ: (notice) chengshiding is not a registered nickname. 这个消息能关吗？
<Foob_cn> stardiviner: 我没读过几天书，这不是关键，主要国内有共享精神的人太少了
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 你比我认识的英文少啊，翻译下你就知道怎么加速了
<Foob_cn> 怎么回事了
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 这也能锻炼身心呐！
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 翻译什么
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 翻译你发的那段英文
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: chengshiding还没不是一个被注册的昵称。
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: chengshiding还不是一个被注册的昵称。
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: chengshiding以后有可能被别人注册吗？
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 明显的是提示你没注册，你注册以后就不出这个了，改出别的
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 我不是先知
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 那要怎么注册啊。没注册为什么你们都能看到这个昵称呢？我这边的名字不是这个
<nitro_> chengshiding: 看下/msg NickServ help就知道了
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 或者国内百度，国外google
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: OK
<chengshiding> 你们都用那个IRC客户端啊，我用的是pidgin
<stock-cn> 现在dropbox似乎也只能网页访问
<Foob_cn> 同上
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 为啥国内的不安全？
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: IRC client for Emacs
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: ???
<chengshiding> EMACS真是无所不能啊
<chengshiding> 我查查IRC客户端
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 那个太高端，没大毅力的话，别碰他
<chengshiding> 我用的是pidgin
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 不用执着于这个，国内没几个人聊irc的
<chengshiding> 国内还是qq的天下
<chengshiding> 哦
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • C语言的一个小程序，初学者。求助（也许不该在这里问，但实在不知到问题是什么，在此论坛求助） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416025 #include<stdio.h> #include<ctype.h> #include<stdbool.h> #include<stdlib.h> #include<time.h> int main (void) { char another_game='Y'; int i; int number; int correct=false …
<Foob_cn> 唉。。。。。谁来帮帮我啊
<piggybox_> ?
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 我现在加入了这个频道，下次重新登陆会不会消失啊
<Foob_cn> 不会
<chengshiding> 哦
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 我的pidgin里面没有#ubuntu-cn的频道号？
<chengshiding> 下次我登陆怎么发往这个频道消息呢
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 下次我登陆怎么发往这个频道消息呢
<Foob_cn> chengshiding: 这次怎么做的，下次怎么做
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 这次是执行了/join #ubuntu-cn
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 下次还要执行吗？
<Foob_cn> 那下次也执行
<Foob_cn> 基本上是的
<chengshiding> Foob_cn: 额。我记得可以收藏起来吧
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 这个还用说吗？国内万一你下载了禁书，国家会通过云服务器进入你的空间
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 原来如此
<stock-cn> debian里如何用openvpn翻墙？
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 没翻过
<cuihao> 装networkmanager的话差不多吧。
<stock-cn> cuihao: 我是装了networkmanger
<stock-cn> cuihao: 我在安卓手机里知道怎么用openvpn
<stock-cn> cuihao: 但是debian下不知道哪里导入服务器配置文件？
<Foob_cn> stock-cn: 我只想翻过电信和网通的破墙，你有办法没？
<stock-cn> Foob_cn: 用vpn阿
<cuihao> 装 network-manager-openvpn-gnome，重启一下 networkmanager 服务，然后应该就能在网络管理器添加VPN了
<Foob_cn> 怎么用，一回没用过
<cuihao> 有免费VPN推荐？
<stock-cn> cuihao: 有的，但是openvpn我不会用
<stock-cn> cuihao: debian上如何用openvpn?
<cuihao> 上面不是说了嘛： 装 network-manager-openvpn-gnome，重启一下 networkmanager 服务，然后应该就能在网络管理器添加VPN了
<cuihao> 至于后续的配置，就和VPN有关了。
<chengshiding>  /me jumps
 * cuihao jumps
<benedict> hi, how do you use qq in ubuntu? do you use the webqq or a more elegant solution?
<chengshiding> ？？？？？？
<stock-cn> 请问各位，在debian里的network-manager里如何配置openvpn？
<cuihao> 噗，接下來你是哪裏不？
<cuihao> 哪裏不會……
<stock-cn> 怎么回事，debian下用openvpn比安卓手机里还复杂吗？
<stock-cn> 不知道如何导入.opvn文件？
<knownbad> ls /etc/NetworkManager/ 下
<stock-cn> knownbad: 你好，在吗
<stock-cn> knownbad: 我在手机里只要用openvpn-connect把*.opvn导入就行了，在nwm下要怎么设置？我的openvpn插件已经装好了
<cadenss> stock-cn: 刚刚误解你的问题。
<cadenss> nm-connection-editor 然后 import.
<debianer> cadenss: 在吗
<cadenss> ?
<debianer> cadenss: 导入后.opvn文件后还不行，还有三个证书
<debianer> 否则不能直接点应用
<debianer> 不信你试试
<cadenss> certificate 是对方给的。
<debianer> cadenss: 但是在安卓手机里只要有opvn文件导入就行了
<debianer> .opvn包含了三个配置文件的内容
<cadenss> 可能打包不同。  *.ovpn 应该有另一个 *.crt 配对。
<cadenss> *.ovpn 只是个 text 文档。
<debianer> cadenss: .opvn里有ca,cer,key三个部分
<debianer> cadenss: 安卓手机上只要有.opvn就能使用的
<cadenss> nm 下手动输入只需要 gateway, authentication type, username, password 和 ca certificate。   你可以试试。
<debianer> cadenss: 安卓手机装openvpn-connect就能导入.opvn就能用
<cadenss> 把包打开看看里面有哪些你需要的资料。
<cadenss> 你这么坚持那只好等能人帮你了。
<debianer> cadenss: 问题是现在很多服务商只提供了.opvn配置文件，其他都没有啊
<cadenss> 应该有的。  我用的 openvpn 就有提供 crt.
<debianer> cadenss: 我发个免费的给你看，手机是可以用的
<cadenss> 你可以在对方网站搜看看。
<cadenss> 手机上的可能是他们自己的软件可以自动抓 crt.  其他的我就不知道了。
<debianer> cadenss: www.vpngate.net/cn/do_openvpn.aspx?fqdn=&ip=180.61.147.251&tcp=443&udp=1194&sid=1363705703446&hid=6183
<alvin_rxg> Title: VPN Gate 公共 VPN 中继服务器列表 (@ vpngate.net)
<debianer> cadenss: 这网站里全是免费的，速度快，不限制流量，你能教我如何在debian里用吗？
<knownbad> 这好似有点不同，得看看。
<Gann> knownbad: 是哦，怎么回事
<knownbad> 现时没太多时间看，你问问别人吧。
<knownbad> 另一个方法是 ipsec 但也不是 import 这么简单。
<Gann> 在手机里很容易
<knownbad> windows 里也很容易， 要不你用 windows 吧？
<Gann> 我就是喜欢debian 啊
<knownbad> 那就卷起袖子做些研究吧。  你说的 import 只是便利而已。
<Gann> 这个网站的服务器都没问题，在Linux 下要如何才能用
<knownbad> http://wiki.debian.org/OpenVPN
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: OpenVPN - Debian Wiki
<fivesheep> knownbad: yo
<knownbad> zo
<knownbad> 恭喜了
<wheel> hello大家好!
<saimazoon> wheel, 你好
<saimazoon> 轮子先生
<wheel> ...
<wheel> saimazoon: 你是美国老?
<saimazoon> 不喜欢吗我说你名字的中文翻译？
<saimazoon> wheel, 不是，但我还是老外人
<wheel> saimazoon: 我是船长...
<wheel> saimazoon: 你是老外?
<wheel> saimazoon: 握手!
<saimazoon> 是的，我是西班牙人
<wheel> saimazoon: :) 有礼貌吧!
<wheel> saimazoon: ...
<saimazoon> 礼貌？
<wheel> 握手...还不有礼貌吗.......
<wheel> 没有表情发
<wheel> saimazoon: :o) 你linux厉害吗?
<wheel> saimazoon: 我是菜鸟.
<saimazoon> 为什么厉害？
<saimazoon> ^_^
<saimazoon> 握手！
<wheel> saimazoon: 我是菜鸟.
<wheel> :o)
<saimazoon> 菜鸟？
<wheel> saimazoon: newer...
<saimazoon> 这是什么东西？
<wheel> saimazoon: 鸟人...
<saimazoon> 鸟人？
<wheel> Y ^_^ Y
<wheel> ...
<saimazoon> 这意思是你能飞行吗？
<wheel> saimazoon: 就是还飞不起来 ...
<saimazoon> wheel, 你知道呀，我们西方人没有礼貌。。。
<wheel> saimazoon: ...
<saimazoon> 那就是一个中特色啊
<wheel> saimazoon: 中特色...
<saimazoon> 不是这样的吗？
<saimazoon> 在中国人们认识谁的时候不握手
<wheel> saimazoon: ...认识了就不握手...
<wheel> saimazoon: 你用linux做什么事情的?
<wheel> saimazoon: irc ?
<wheel> :)
<saimazoon> 我什么时候都在用linux
<wheel> saimazoon: 强!
<wheel> saimazoon: 我放弃用win7了
<saimazoon> 事实上在我的电脑里没有微软的工作系统
<wheel> saimazoon: 用win7一开机就用了1G~1.5G...2G内寸就没了
<wheel> saimazoon: 好!
<saimazoon> wheel, 你在中国吗？
<wheel> saimazoon: 我用ubuntu的时候可以装6个虚拟机( 同一台电脑....)
<wheel> saimazoon: 是啊
<wheel> saimazoon: linux好!!!
<saimazoon> wheel, 我的计算机是七年大的
<wheel> 2G内寸...6台virtual机..     装win7太卡了
<saimazoon> 并不可以它里安装win7
<wheel> saimazoon: 七年前/?
<saimazoon> 使得
<wheel> saimazoon: ...
<saimazoon> 我电脑是七年前买的
<wheel> saimazoon: 使得?
<wheel> 哦
<saimazoon> 我并没有钱买一台新电脑
<wheel> saimazoon: 西班牙 很穷吗?
<wheel> saimazoon: 你的电脑是:..????????
<saimazoon> 你知道吗我们这儿现在有一个很厉害的危机
<wheel> saimazoon: sempron2500+ ???????
<wheel> saimazoon: 什么危机?
<saimazoon> 青年的人并没有工作，没有人可以买新电子机台
<saimazoon> 经济危机
<wheel> saimazoon: :o
<wheel> saimazoon: 都去做球星了?
<saimazoon> 没有工作机会，我弟弟是应该移民外国去
<wheel> saimazoon: 我的电脑大概有5年了
<wheel> saimazoon: 来中国把...
<wheel> saimazoon: 现在中国要很多linux人才...
<saimazoon> wheel, 我不知道我的电脑名品是什么
<wheel> saimazoon: 月薪1万
<wheel> saimazoon: ...
<saimazoon> wheel, 你在中国的什么地方的
<saimazoon> 1万什么钱币？
<saimazoon> 人民币吗？
<wheel> saimazoon: 人民币
<wheel> saimazoon: 快来...
<saimazoon> 那是换成美元多少钱？
<wheel> saimazoon: %7.6 ???
<wheel> 10000/7.6 eq
<wheel> ?
<wheel> saimazoon: 你那边一搬有多少?   linux人
<saimazoon> 没有
<saimazoon> 这里没有工作机会
<saimazoon> 我已经告诉你了
<saimazoon> ^_^
<wheel> saimazoon: 没有?    我在深圳
<wheel> saimazoon: ...
<wheel> saimazoon: 政府免费发饭吗?
<wheel>  ^o^
<saimazoon> 我父母工作就我还可以吃饭了
<wheel> saimazoon: 你几岁了...
<saimazoon> 要不然我饿死了。。。
<saimazoon> 二十七岁了
<wheel> ...重起了一下...
<wheel> uvesafb用的有点怪...
<wheel> 突然tty2的画面不见了.
<wheel> irc的画面不见了...
<wheel> 要重起......
<wheel> ...
<wheel> ???
<wheel> 钢材那帅哥走了?
<wheel> ...
<kk>  05:12
<wheel> 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-20
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么去掉访客模式啊？百度没有答案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416039 说真的，作为一个小白，很多东西都要百度，而且百度不出来，很蛋疼了。访客模式，其他人进入了还是可以用我的电脑，很不爽啊 驱动问题貌似无解 统计信息: 发表于 由 w71012 — 2013-03-20 0:07 …
<wheel> hello
<kk> wheel, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<imtxc> 早啊各位
<imtxc> 昨天这个雪是什么原理,挺好看的嘛
<iFvwm> 人工的？
<imtxc> iFvwm: 不知道啊, 很厚,但是又很蓬松的样子
<imtxc> 然后路上没埋了的树啊车啊看起来都很萌的样子
<iFvwm> 估计是为了进化空气
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神早~
<MeaCulpa_> morning
<iFvwm> pic.twitter.com/JSZr8JRvj1 MeaCulpa_ imtxc
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 在Dubai穿这个...'
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 啥时候去玩玩，住那个Atlantis酒店
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: lol 下面那不是
<iFvwm> 去了，也住不起。前几年，公司去了几个，穷得自己做饭呢。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我去年在世博会的时候，参与了一个抽奖，幸运的话，可以免费住7个晚上在不同的7个酒店
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 但是不包括帆船酒店和Atlantis...估计中奖的内定了
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 自己做饭的是去那里改房子的我国劳务输出~~
<MeaCulpa> s/改/盖
<iFvwm> 。。有这么好的手气啊
<iFvwm> 。。。
<iFvwm> 那到不是，那次还包括省一级的人
<MeaCulpa> 这种抽奖显然是内定的...
<imtxc> 不明觉厉
<freeflying> 好大的雪啊
<MeaCulpa> 北京下雪了？
<freeflying> 是啊
<MeaCulpa> 帝都巧克力雪糕...
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 是棉花糖雪糕啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 不是下的雪里面是沙尘么
<MeaCulpa> 泥夹雪
<qiao> 帝都一雪前耻 。。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 沙尘昨天白天下了雨已经给冲掉了,所以早上看起来雪才那么白那么好看啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 他是极度
<freeflying> 嫉妒
<imtxc> freeflying: ... 昨天那个雪确实不错,我在路上玩今天迟到了半个小时.......
<freeflying> imtxc: 不是夜里下的吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 是啊,早上出门很厚啊很好玩
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 好玩
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 藏在桥上面, 看下面过去美女然后把桥蹲上的积雪推下去~~
<imtxc> 把一路的雪都给推下去了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么安装13.04的总是在引导不能找到文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416049 title Install Ubuntu root (hd0,0) kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso ro quiet splash locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 initrd (hd0,0)/initrd. 按以前装12.04的步骤的，但一直说找不到，iso …
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你咋不直接把美女推到雪里面。
<onlylove> iFvwm: imtxc 做什么了
<iFvwm> 他躲雪里面，看到美女过来，就推到。
<onlylove> iFvwm: 推到几个了
<iFvwm> 迟到半小时，估计只推到一个。
<iFvwm> imtxc: 是不
<qiu> Good morning~
<KelvanSun> imtxc 就是那个开发ubuntu tweak那个吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 然后呢...
<iFvwm> 然后躲了。 lol
<MeaCulpa> https://twitter.com/wangjinbo/status/314033469867048961/photo/1/large
<imtxc> .....................
<imtxc> : . 没推倒人
<onlylove> imtxc: 被人逆推了？
<imtxc> iFvwm: 神太邪恶了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是把桥上的雪给弄下去了,然后走过树地下的时候对着树踢几脚....
<onlylove> iFvwm: 9494，imtxc这么萌，只能被推
<iFvwm> imtxc: 你现在是这年纪啊。
<imtxc> ..........
<imtxc> 哈
<iFvwm> 符合我说的
<iFvwm> 萌?  上次去移动营业厅，几个妹子说我家帅帅萌。。。
<imtxc> ...
 * imtxc 扣腚去
<onlylove> iFvwm: 不是崽崽么，怎么这么快变帅帅了
<iFvwm> 那是我叫的。你不准这么叫。
<onlylove> 居然玩权限
<iFvwm> -x
<wheel> 好!
<wheel> 有问题! 现在已经打开 Uvesafb 为什么 mplayer 播放影片白屏???
<wheel> ............求答...
<wheel> 打开 Uvesafb 为什么 mplayer 播放影片白屏???
<iyzsong> 0.0
<wheel> iyzsong: 请问
<iyzsong> wheel: 不晓得，你是要mplayer -vo fbdev么?
<wheel> iyzsong: 对!
<iyzsong> wheel: 蛋疼啊...
<wheel> iyzsong: 跟平时不对...以前可以的.怎么现在 白屏了?
<wheel> iyzsong: ......求救!!!
<iyzsong> wheel: 我不知道呀...
<wheel> iyzsong: 因为我重装了64位系统??
<wheel>  iyzsong 救!!
<iyzsong> wheel: =w=
<wheel> 有没有人   ...有试过的??
<wheel> 本人没有X11
<wheel> 现在只差播放影片就可以完全在console下工作了.......
<wheel> 各位大侠!!!
<wheel> 救!
<wheel> .......
<NNN> 都是天朝人？
<wheel> NNN: 救我!!!
<dchxcrow> exit
<NNN> ？？？、
<wheel> NNN: 我打开Uvesafb后mplayer放影片试 "白屏"!!!
<NNN> 播放器？
<wheel> NNN: 以前用32位系统的时候没有问题的...
<wheel> NNN: mplayer
<wheel> NNN: fbcon
<NNN> 我只是来打酱油的
<wheel> T_T
<NNN> 老外多吗，这里
<Foob_cn> NNN: -CN
<MeaCulpa> 老外都在chinalug
<palomino|working> 那咱去占领 laowailug 吧
<wheel> 请帮忙!!!
<palomino|working> ?_?
<wheel> mplayer在64 debian6 console放影片白屏!
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 好多年没在console下用过mplayer了
<tenzu> palomino|working: 摸摸破马
 * palomino|working momo tenzu 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 开机出现error: no such partition http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416053 在网上搜了一下。 那些解决方法好像都没用。估计没我玩坏得彻底 。。 装windows的那个分区不知道怎么被我玩坏了。在文件夹里已经看不见了。重建分区表都时候我估计我也搞错了什么地方。现在开机 …
 * kingroup PHP里面的-〉是什么意思？
<qiao> \cx: zao ~
<wheel> palomino|working: 救我!!!
<palomino|working> 无能为力啊
<wheel> palomino|working: .......
<wheel> palomino|working: 我走了.88
<palomino|working> bye..
<\cx> qiao: 早
<\cx> qiao: 你什么时候走?
<\cx> palomino|working: 求momo
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working momo \cx 
<\cx> palomino|working: :-)
<qiao> \cx: next Sat.
<\cx> qiao: GL!
<qiao> March 30
<onlylove> http://www.google.com.hk/intl/zh-CN/campaigns/travelguide/tokyo.html#cherryblossoms
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 街景旅游导览 – Google
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 菜鸟求助SciTE关于输入问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416054 如题,SciTE编辑器输入时,譬如缺少一个空格 publicclass hello 光标移至public与class中间敲空格时,class的c会消失. 请教空格插入问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 realrealjerry — 2013-03-20 10:55
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * imtxc momo palomino|working roylez gfrog
<gfrog> imtxc: 砍手
 * imtxc momo \cx
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<\cx> ...
 * imtxc momo tenzu教授
 * imtxc 跑
 * onlylove 绊倒 imtxc 
<onlylove> 居然想跑
 * KelvanSun 截杀
<iFvwm> 大仓彩音
<kk> 新 华南校区 • 双系统下Ubuntu连接中山大学东校区校园网时出现问题！求帮忙啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416055 在iNode建立一个连接后输入netID点确定后显示如下信息： 连接校园网出现以下问题该如何解决？求指教！谢谢啦！都快纠结死了！！！ 2013-03-18 18:11:53 Connecting to th …
<Foob_cn> 我是来说Hi地
<Foob_cn> 大家 都不聊天的吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你知道什么地方有卖二手书的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 什么二手书啊，旧书？海淀图书城那边有没
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩 旧书
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要买还是卖，什么方面的……都是问题啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 买,一直借别人的unix网络编程看,太烦
<imtxc> 新的一个不划算,而且我发现看旧书比新书有感觉啊...
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个……你豆瓣或者其他地方找吧，计算机类的我就知道哪里有新书
<imtxc> onlylove: 新的有什么地方比网上的便宜不
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找个比当当便宜的给我看
<imtxc> onlylove: z.cn价钱跟当当当当一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 物流还快
<onlylove> imtxc: 让你找便宜的
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过我记得好像在当当上买过的几本书质量貌似都比z.cn的好点,或许是错觉
<onlylove> imtxc: 亚马逊书不如当当全
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样的,他们几家还有京东 一家有都有 一家没都没
<onlylove> imtxc: 错……我就知道有本京东和当当有，虽然没货……亚马逊没有，不过不是计算机类的
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧,我不是很了解诶
<onlylove> imtxc: 我一开始也以为亚马逊会有……结果根本搜不到，京东和当当缺货半年了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那还不是一个结果
<Foob_cn> centos 关不了机，什么 原因 ，有谁知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 我堵出版社门口都买不到，估计要堵印刷厂了
<imtxc> onlylove: 什么书 这么畅销
<onlylove> imtxc: 根本就不印刷我怀疑
<imtxc> onlylove: 名字
<onlylove> imtxc: 中医类的书籍
<Foob_cn> 有人知道 吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦,这类书受众比计算机类的还少, 中医网上买书的也少....
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以我怀疑印刷厂根本就懒得印
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩,这些书就玩的是手抄本 然后失传基本  才显得中医神秘
<MeaCulpa> 我司这里座位边上书架有不少Linux/Unix书...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 昨天更新内核到39以及其他更新后的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416059 昨天ubuntu更新升级后，今天首次开机进入gnome出现桌面后就无响应了，只有鼠标能动，终端也调不出来。使用Ctrl +alt +F1也没反应，只能强制关机开机。 进入gnome classic以及其他的桌面倒是 …
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 中午不睡，下午崩溃
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 求靠谱人肉翻墙机会
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你丫一天这两条必发阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: bot啊。 ifttt
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 要不我再写一条每天12点钟@你？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 去
<\cx> qiao: 回来了ping我
<qiao> \cx: ...
<\cx> qiao: 吃完了? 这么早?
<\cx> qiao: 哦, 今天贵组开会
<qiao> \cx: 今个不是还要开会么。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好吧，每天0点@你起床嘘嘘。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 0点哥还没睡呢...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那就3点
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 0点的改成提醒你睡觉
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这个太牛了  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BFxW2nQCYAAJPRv.jpg
<chengshiding> 有人在吗？
<kk> chengshiding, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 绝对毁三观，我密集恐惧症都发作了。
<krfantasy> apt-get 卸载 openjdk-6，又会自动安装 openjdk-7，求教怎么破?
<piggybox> krfantasy: 你有什么软件依赖java吧
<krfantasy> piggybox: 把依赖java的都卸了，还是这样子
<qiao> irssi 的消息提示，大家有用过么。。
<chengshiding> kk: 我有写IRC疑问想问问
<qiao> 我这边配置了好多的额文件，都没有成功。。
<chengshiding> 大家能看到我发的信息吗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 能
<freeflying> 自从Canonical宣布搞Mir后，这两天老看到wayland的消息
<chengshiding>  我注册了一个昵称，问什么每次登陆都显示  NickServ: (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify .
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我估计mir都开始使用了，wayland还在开发
<gfrog> qiao: 找蛋蛋
<gfrog> qiao: irssi问题找蛋蛋
<freeflying> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<vermilioner> 各位知道怎么安装setuptools么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴儿
<vermilioner> 还有readline
<chengshiding> 日日日日日日日日日日日日日
<onlylove> setuptools是什么？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我想出掉我那个折叠了。骑惯了公路车真心感觉现在的折叠弱爆了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 在？
<freeflying> gfrog: 便宜点我收了你的
<roylez> gfrog: 豪蛙
<gfrog> roylez: @_@
<vermilioner> onlylove:  那是一个python的一个插件吧，，，，
<onlylove> 哦……py的东西就知道一点点
<gfrog> freeflying: 估计乃接受不了，算了下，按照市价出大概得1200。
<vermilioner> repo init -u https://android.googlesource.com/a/platform/manifest -b android-2.3.4_r1
<vermilioner> Traceback (most recent call last):
<vermilioner>   File "/home/vermilioner/bin/repo", line 91, in <module>
<vermilioner>     import readline
<vermilioner> ImportError: No module named readline
<freeflying> gfrog: 太贵了
<vermilioner> 有哪位高手能帮忙解决这个问题不？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 在
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，所以还是改成原装件儿出比较靠谱。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: what
<qiao> gfrog: 嗯嗯，我问问他。。
<qiao> \cx: 今天开会又创新记录了。。
<qiao> \cx: 10分钟就结束了。。
<\cx> qiao: ...
<\cx> qiao: senior今天没来?
<qiao> \cx: 来了。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 哪些东西你留着干啥啊
<\cx> qiao: ... 可能嗓子不舒服.
<gfrog> freeflying: 装辆公路版折叠。
<qiao> \cx: 恩，或许。。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<vermilioner> 都玩游戏的？
<yunfan> http://www.infzm.com/content/88808  加拿大这个福利 我们应该削尖脑袋去啊 倒不是我贪那个钱 而是有个心理保障 干事就不怕了
<freeflying> gfrog: 周末去试试你的车子再说吧
<yunfan> 折叠前途不大
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人求助，ubuntun12.10 升级后无法无线联网，找不到无线信号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416063 各位大神，小弟笔记本新装ubuntun12.10，一切正常，但是今天按提示更新12.10然后重启后突然无线就不能用了，找不到无线信号,而且无线信号灯一直是暗的的 …
 * tenzu 吃饭归来
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 加拿大税太厉害
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 开车去美国买手纸
<freeuser> hello
<kk> freeuser, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<freeuser> ni hao a 'kk'
<freeuser> 你在哪上网
<leaveboy> 这个kk是那个KK
<freeuser> 大家做什么呢，，，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 “子进程以状态0正常的退出” 是什么意思 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416065 本人菜鸟 刚装ubuntu系统一周 在用终端安装软件结束后在终端上端显示“子进程以状态0正常的退出” 请问这是指什么意思 是指安装成功了还是不成功 统计信息: 发表于 由 hang31415926  …
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 你住Montreal,  开车去san francisco买
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我是没指望，加拿大应该是排多年队吧
<MeaCulpa> 等排到了说不定tg都亡了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 美国额eb-2的queue终于到了2008.4的了
<freeuser> 是书吗？？
<onlylove> http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/13/03/19/2143221/are-lenovos-thinkpads-getting-worse
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Are Lenovo's ThinkPads Getting Worse? - Slashdot
<qiao> \cx: dandan 今个没上。。？
<\cx> 不知道呀..
<freeuser> ／topic
<freeuser> has
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 高端
<Foob_cn> ACPI Error: No handler for Region这是什么意思，谁帮忙看下
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65fe7e58jw1e2vjd678oej.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看右下角
<onlylove> roylez: 主席强人
<roylez> onlylove: 你看到啥了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gaoji
<onlylove> roylez: 你刚才那张图的右下角啊
<MeaCulpa> 我去follow他
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ......
<MeaCulpa> gaoji
<MeaCulpa> 太文艺
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 啥高端
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 自己看
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 看啥
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/19/carna_botnet_ipv4_internet_map/
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Researcher sets up illegal 420,000 node botnet for IPv4 internet map • The Register
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛怎么都在我国东南沿海
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 东南亚也是亮点
<MeaCulpa> 马来人果然是脑残IT社交粉
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 《开源之死》16万字，宣传开源 5种文档格式供你下载阅读 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416066 《开源之死》16万字，宣传开源。 上次发的，大家都说字体用色都伤眼。于是我生成了5种格式，想看的人现在方便看啦。 开源之死 黑底灰字卡通字体.odt 开源之死 白底黑 …
<tenzu> 开源到底死没死?
 * yunfan 有无usb2rj45的硬件推荐的?
<yunfan> roylez:
<tenzu> roylez: 嘦巭好旧到奣
<roylez> tenzu: 高手啊
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 18摸高人96年说2000年PC就会死
<tenzu> roylez: 搜狗输入法王道
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 那看来是短时间内死不了了
<onlylove> 现在都各种云了
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.mailboxapp.com/
<kk> roylez s, ⇪ Mailbox - Put Email In Its Place
<roylez> tenzu: dropbox开的，据说都盈利了
<onlylove> http://localhost-8080.com/  这怎么访问不来了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 18模自己没死就不错了
<tenzu> roylez: 好像是弄个号还得排队申请好几个月的
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 18摸在我眼里一直很神秘
<roylez> onlylove: http://127.0.0.1:8080
<onlylove> roylez: 不是这个
<onlylove> roylez: 人网站就是localhost-8080.com
<onlylove> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3JOuY1AtKGQJ:localhost-8080.com/+&cd=1&hl=zh-CN&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: 考据癖 | 好奇心 | 冷知识
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看上去不错
<onlylove> 快照还在的
<roylez> tenzu: 等我离开18摸，也要这样照一张 http://osxdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/steve-jobs-ibm-finger.jpg
<\cx> roylez: 你现在就可以去拍
<\cx> roylez: 何必等到离开18摸
<roylez> \cx: 那我下个月工资就不用领了
<\cx> roylez: 先别传出来
<roylez> \cx: 这个月发3新
<\cx> roylez: 哦... 有钱! 土豪! 打倒!
<tenzu> roylez: 入职的时候竟然没拍?
<roylez> tenzu: 没...
<tenzu> roylez: 这个月发去年的bonus么?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/912f9557c68b246fd026/500.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 是啊，18摸坑人啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛这mailbox中国store木有
 * MeaCulpa 觉得越来越有越狱的冲懂了
<MeaCulpa> *冲动
<tenzu> roylez: 505147个人在我前面排队, mailbox
<roylez> tenzu: ........
<tenzu> roylez: 现在505146, 后面有2个人
<tenzu> roylez: 饼都大学下月开始发去年的bonus
 * tenzu 觉得高校坑爹成都不比企业低
<tenzu> s/成都/程度
<roylez> tenzu: 有bonus不错了....
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 这怎么和资本家学了？
<roylez> tenzu: 第一次知道高校有bonus
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你干脆回去任教吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 找个妹子质量可以的，去王小波一下
<tenzu> roylez: MeaCulpa 所谓的年终考评绩效工资
<roylez> tenzu: 要发钱还这考核那考核，资本家都不如啊
<tenzu> 大牛们都是十几万几十万的拿,我等有个2K就不错了
<roylez> ......
<tenzu> roylez: 工作量换算成分,一篇4区SCI为5分,可是64学时的课才2分,这不坑爹么,谁还愿意代课啊
<tenzu> 然后tmd都让年青教师去讲课
<palomino|working> ......
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 王小波一下是啥概念
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 就是和女教室们娱乐一下
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 不应该是和女学生们娱乐么?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 和学生有代沟了，只好找老师了
<onlylove> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.enfeel.birzzle
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Birzzle - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<onlylove> 这个游戏要好多权限……
<Austin_> 你好啊～
<Austin_> =w=
<Austin_> topic
<Austin_> = =
 * gfrog RT @SilverSkirt: 北京103.9交通台，一哥们儿早上起来花20分钟把车身的雪打扫干净了，一摁钥匙，旁边的车亮了
<tenzu> gfrog: 好人一生平安
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃竟然没说1024
<Austin_> =.=|||
<Austin_> - -
<Austin_> 在教室上课颇无聊....
<tenzu> gfrog: 好吧,1024
<Austin_> - -？
<Austin_> 1024什么意思....
<jusss> onlylove: 下载debian的iso,下载cd 还是dvd？
<onlylove> jusss: 你随便，反正都是从网络安装的
<tenzu> 当然是cd了
<jusss> onlylove: 有没有不是网络安装的？
<tenzu> 我是瞎说的
<jusss> onlylove: 600MB的iso文件也是网络安装？
<onlylove> jusss: 那你就下载4张蓝光
<onlylove> jusss: 网络安装多方便
<onlylove> jusss: debian 20000多软件包，你想装600MB？
<onlylove> jusss: 用CD也就是基本包不用下载而已
<jusss> 都超时掉了
<jusss> onlylove: 6.0.4的还需要下6.0.7的吗
<imtxc> onlylove: 你用chrome么
<onlylove> imtxc: 不用
<onlylove> jusss: 用604，apt-get update下就变607了，或者直接network install安装就是607
<yunfan> 0淘宝上问卖家两个产品的区别 他告诉我里面芯片不一样 然后问下我的系统 我跟他说是linux 然后那边语塞了
<jusss> onlylove: 那用下个wheezy吗
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 武汉好便宜啊 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/RealEstate/3671082
<kk> adam8157 s, ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> yunfan: 什么东西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<onlylove> jusss: 你到底想干什么，要stable还是testing
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 有事
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 4点
<jusss> onlylove: 要个不用升级的。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 不是很喜欢升级。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: usb2rj45
<yunfan> 那人楞了半天给我来一句不支持linux
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 大神帮我看看，这个是不是表示我的两个显卡没有使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416069 目前电脑是处于分辨率640x480中，多种办法尝试无果， Code: sudo lspci|grep VGA 显示如下 Code: [sudo] password for xiaoxin: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor In …
<adam8157> yunfan: 不会不支持吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以他是扯淡么 我跟他说 android还是linux改的呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 这东西蛮贵的, 我们之前买的给板子用的要200+
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你2了 我在淘宝找的25
<onlylove> jusss: 那就stable
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w202452877.12.CQPfuE&id=17183629090&  adam8157 这是 mini usb 2 rj45
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ T型mini MID USB2.0上网卡 USB网线转换器上网卡 网口转接口 转换-淘宝网
<yunfan> 另外也有usb 2rj45
 * imtxc 出手家里房子一套,买房送地送树林
<adam8157> yunfan: 质量不同
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<yunfan> adam8157: 你也就这个理由了
<freeflying> adam8157: 你的cubieboard用着如何
<roylez> yunfan: 这货有什么用途？
<adam8157> freeflying: 比rpi好, 但是相关资源不给力
<jusss> onlylove: 把/和swap装logical partition里面好不
<freeflying> adam8157: 不是说allwinner的mainline做得不错吗
<yunfan> roylez: 给我升级crhomebook的时候用 家里的有线网络还行
<jusss> onlylove: 见那装win+lin双系统的就是P+E,把/和swap装logical里
<freeflying> adam8157: G+上昨天前同事还在说
<onlylove> jusss: 你要把/装logical里面必须把/boot单独划出来，作为primary
<yunfan> adam8157: 所以名字叫 苦逼板
<roylez> yunfan: 不懂
<jusss> onlylove: 见网上有人装时，没把/boot划出来呀
<adam8157> freeflying: 不咋样, 真心不咋样, 需要折腾的多些
<imtxc> chrome里面有啥邮箱插件不,能跟opera那样的....
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己折腾去吧，我不管啦
<onlylove> jusss: 我让你把/单独分主分区是为了以后重装方便
<onlylove> jusss: 你愿意把grub装mbr我不管
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当当当, 能不能借你的 rpi 玩一下
<onlylove> jusss: 反正下次重装windows自己修复grub
<yunfan> roylez: 前途并非很大
<yunfan> onlylove: 为何不把grub装mbr 难道你的linux都是win给load的？
<adam8157> imtxc: 干啥?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我想试试怎么样,好用了也买个....
<onlylove> yunfan: 我重装win以后把/分区设置下活动grub就回来了，就这么简单
<adam8157> imtxc: 没啥意思, 买它干啥. 不过我这个不能借, 随时有可能要用
<yunfan> onlylove: 很无聊 我装win都是镜像装 根本不影响
<imtxc> 哼
<onlylove> yunfan: 镜像装的win垃圾
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外其实我家里的pc有两个硬盘 我在linux里用qemu占用第2块硬盘给他装了win 对主硬盘一点影响也没有 哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 那没办法，我的笔记本就一个硬盘，我必须考虑怎么来省事
<imtxc> 请教chrome党, 用什么插件替代掉 thunderbird啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以插ssd装
<onlylove> yunfan: 求捐赠ssd
 * adam8157 求捐赠SSD
<gebjgd> imtxc: 无法代替
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授~
<imtxc> gebjgd: 表妹还在么
<tenzu> adam8157: 你这些天都隐身了么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 见首不见尾啊
<gebjgd> imtxc: 在  已经有yunfan了
 * adam8157 搜狗号码通不错
<adam8157> tenzu: 恁不用Mac了?
<imtxc> gebjgd: 晕饭都没拿下
<qiao> adam8157: ping
<freeflying> adam8157: 触宝拨号
<adam8157> qiao: momo
<adam8157> freeflying: 被搜狗号码通斩于马下
<qiao> adam8157: 我的irssi消息提示一直设置不好。。
<adam8157> qiao: 堪忧...
<qiao> adam8157: 我在网上找的方法不行。。
<qiao> adam8157: 求指导。。
<adam8157> qiao: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/tree/master/.irssi
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.irssi at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<jiero> yunfan: 捐赠给我吧
<qiao> adam8157: 恩恩。。:)
<freeflying> adam8157:  你试过在国外拨打国内电话不
<adam8157> freeflying: 木有... 没肉身翻墙过!!!
<freeflying> adam8157: 触宝检测到你漫游，会帮你加上**100*
<gebjgd> freeflying: 直接voip
<adam8157> freeflying: 搜狗那个是拦截骚扰电话的...
<freeflying> adam8157: 当你在国内拨打国际长途时，触宝会自动帮你加上10193
<freeflying> adam8157: 触宝的号码识别有随时更新的数据库帮你干这个活
<freeflying> gebjgd: 无视voip
<tenzu> adam8157: 新买了个办公用电脑,然后攒了台机器装个win7
<xiaoxin> 请教个问题，为什么我的分辨率只有一种
<jusss> onlylove: usb装win，麻烦不
<onlylove> jusss: 一样
 * jiero 昨天被win7搞懵了。。。5分钟才识别出键盘鼠标。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: win7蛮好
<jiero> 刚从 mint测试打印机成功后 重启到win7，结果5分钟，键盘鼠标都不响应。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 能用dd把win的iso进u盘吗？不会用grub只会dd进u盘装。。。
<onlylove> 国内手机没有google play，想用google play下载apk咋办啊
<gebjgd> freeflying: voip直接串打  连电脑都不需要
<cherrot> onlylove, 刷机
<gebjgd> win7太慢
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，你可以试试，说起来微软有个win7usb部署工具
<imtxc> cherrot: 壕基 cherrot
<onlylove> cherrot: 国产货怎么刷……
<onlylove> cherrot: 刷官方rom？
<jiero> onlylove: 。没得刷
<cherrot> onlylove, rom多了去了
<freeflying> gebjgd: voip还是不可靠啊
<cherrot> onlylove, 我屌丝山寨机都刷了rom 你怕啥
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我用了6年了
<gebjgd> freeflying: voipraider
<onlylove> cherrot: 你给我找个有google play的rom玩玩
 * adam8157 skype
<onlylove> cherrot: 这个和山寨没关系
<cherrot> onlylove, 满大街都是
<imtxc> onlylove: 什么型号的售价
<imtxc> onlylove: 手机
<gebjgd> adam8157: skype太贵
<onlylove> imtxc: u705t
<cherrot> onlylove, 自制的rom满大街嘛
<adam8157> gebjgd: skype还贵? 打国内0.12
<gebjgd> onlylove: 直接上cm rom
<onlylove> cherrot: 我为了一个原版应用刷机，我……
<gebjgd> adam8157: voip 免费
<imtxc> onlylove: 有play 的rom满大街都是吧
<gebjgd> adam8157: 超出部分0.01美分
<adam8157> gebjgd: 免费的服务?
<gebjgd> adam8157: 你不知道？ 有90天免费
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道……没研究过
 * adam8157 我司有voip, 嗯嗯
<gebjgd> adam8157: 用了6年了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你总是新注册么
<imtxc> adam8157: 壕当当
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不是  续费就是了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我司voip随便打 就是延迟有点大
<gebjgd> adam8157: 每次10美元  可以用座机串打
<gebjgd> adam8157: 如果你有本地的flatrate的话
<gebjgd> adam8157: 有个本地的串打号码
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不需要电脑
<adam8157> 可以手机上开voip啊, sip的, 标准协议
<freeflying> adam8157:   what your ext?
<adam8157> freeflying: 7000
<adam8157> freeflying: 很赞吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 又不是12580  不赞
<jusss> roylez: 你u盘装win怎么作的
<jiero> adam8157: 肉身出墙了？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 那走的还是网络  走电话线路多好
<jiero> adam8157: 还是用VPN从国外打电话？
<jiero> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠
<adam8157> freeflying: 侬的是啥
<adam8157> jiero: ....
<adam8157> jiero: 不用vpn
<jiero> adam8157:  ssh 。从国外 IP打 -
<yunfan> gebjgd: 莫扯淡 你自己说了表妹不打炮的
<adam8157> jiero: 国内也可以打的...
<imtxc> yunfan: 买个本本又不贵
<imtxc> yunfan: 不是9块么
<yunfan> gebjgd: 老子已经安装了 约泡利器 陌陌 和 遇见
<yunfan> imtxc: 什么？
<imtxc> yunfan: 表妹有本本就能打啊
<gebjgd> yunfan: 赞
<yunfan> gebjgd: 遇见特别好 可以地图找泡 还能筛选在线和性别
<imtxc> 默默一点都不好, 里面女的好奇怪
<yunfan> cc adam8157
<imtxc> 还是微信里面的妹子正常点 cc adam8157
<yunfan> adam8157: 有群p机会记得叫上我   cc imtxc onlylove
<tenzu> 艹榴上都说微信是神器
 * adam8157 我了个擦
<imtxc> yunfan: 铜球 cc yunfan onlylove
<yunfan> tenzu: 我手机太大 我怕摇一摇把手机给甩出去了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 可想而知 你祸害了多少女大学生了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 啥手机？
<cherrot> gebjgd, +1 cc tenzu
<imtxc> yunfan: 摇效率低,每到一个地方搜一下附近的泡就好
<cherrot> tenzu, 什么时候也资源共享一下
<yunfan> gebjgd: galaxy note2
<imtxc> tenzu: 疼教授的资源肯定最多了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 显得脸小那款
<gebjgd> yunfan: 有钱人
<gebjgd> yunfan: 真有钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 你和imtxc群p去，别拉上我
<yunfan> gebjgd: 父母送的 腐败产物
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我还在用2年前的htc dz 和chacha
<yunfan> onlylove: 你怕菊花不保
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • http://www.nikefree-run-dk.net/vyich http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416074 lpwaup fvwrpw pclfbf egqxrg rtibys nike free qjmw oct ydtcuz ttatgh dmhdfm xioens pwodzw onnnuo louis vuitton borse onba ecapzo sdwzjj ouujtk ecsflc svgvjz hewwop ukboxl jfaiuv cnswag egiogy ushbqc jthsny yonqch bhhvdo zvlwai mozvme uofmyk reiixg bgpyan ral …
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你父母这么给力？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 没办法 我之前那个htc g7实在用不了 他们不送 我也得买一个新的 本来打算买个小辣椒的
<onlylove> yunfan: 只对妹子有兴趣，对你没兴趣
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我不是说了 腐败产物
 * MeaCulpa feedly直接google登录的嘛...api....要是google关了咋办
<imtxc> 陌陌还没qq漂流瓶好用 cc all
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: feedly说自己要做克隆 如果google真的只是大扫除 相信移交代码不是问题
<tenzu> yunfan: gebjgd cherrot imtxc 手机号给我,我把资源共享给你们
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: feedly不错
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Google自己的UI就是shit
<gebjgd> tenzu: 手机号码？
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你能发国外的？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 一个对桌面app没有追求的公司，是作不出高效的web UI的
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 今天刚开始用feedly
<tenzu> gebjgd: 至少whatsapp可以发
<gebjgd> tenzu: 擦 我不用whatsapp
<MeaCulpa> whatsapp有意义么？有啥好处?
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你发的估计都是黄色笑话
<tenzu> gebjgd: 或者扣扣号神马的也能添加到微信好友里
 * jiero 同意 Google 的 UI是 Shit。。。
 * tenzu 用了这么多年shit
<imtxc> tenzu: 不要看短信笑话
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你用的都是被监视的 软件
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个全看个人 我就喜欢google那个ui 但是feedly那个我就季度讨厌 我最恨就是magzine风格
<jiero> gebjgd: 选择被监视的人多了去了。
<jiero> 谁管那么多。
<jiero> lol
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 让人感觉喜欢magzine风格的都是dude
<cherrot> yunfan, +1
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 主要是我们的审美被Google控制在低水平太久
<imtxc> tenzu: TJ妹子好还是内裤的好啊....
<tenzu> gebjgd: 反正个人信息都被卖了无数次了,不在乎监视不监视
<\rs> cherrot: 什麼是magazine風格？
 * jiero 觉得google的审美一般，操作性差。。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 你很久没到内裤隔壁逛过了吧?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 何止一般，极其差
<cherrot> tenzu, 内裤是哪
<imtxc> tenzu: 从来没去过
<gebjgd> 喜欢google的 路过
<cherrot> \rs, 格子样式的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实你可以看看 微软的。对比一下。
<imtxc> google没那么差吧,至少chrome在我这里比ff快多了
<\rs> cherrot: 給個典型網站？
<cherrot> \rs, 感觉乱 喜欢google 的  j/k导航 不好看的就过了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 微软网站我不去
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<cherrot> \rs, www.feedly.com ?  我一直google reader的，刚开始用这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: feedly. feed your mind. (@ feedly.com)
<tenzu> cherrot: NK university
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 还是再用gr，等到gr关闭的时候就换成有道
<tenzu> imtxc: 那就别乱评论
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是不是 我喜欢信息含量高的 我这里说的信息是指有用额
<yunfan> 如果我搞个收费的 你们用么 10块钱一个月
<\rs> cherrot: 推薦這個：http://blog.sanctum.geek.nz/rss-with-newsbeuter/
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我没用2步验证，google经常拦截我第三方app
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ RSS with Newsbeuter - Arabesque
<imtxc> tenzu: 我问问啊.. 什么时候评论了....
 * jiero 已经落后于时代了
<jiero> 第三方 app是什么。。。
 * jiero 这个还不用 android的老古董在这里混。
<imtxc> feedly还有kindle的?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你用什么手机？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我最讨厌G+...google拼命把用户往G+拉...
<MeaCulpa> \rs: newsbeuter顶不住大数据
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。能赚钱能稳固人的办法当然要做。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我以前一直用，但是遇到大型的全文rss会crash
<\rs> cherrot: feedly 界面太高端了，我不知道怎麼用
<gebjgd> 最爱gü
<gebjgd> 最爱g+
<wzssyqa> jiero: 先不用安卓的不都是耍个性的么
<MeaCulpa> \rs: newsbeuter让我对ruby有所怀疑，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: ...你鼠标狂人
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我受不了G+强制我按好几次鼠标
<cherrot> \rs, 所以不好用。。
<\rs> MeaCulpa: newsbeuter 是 c 的吧，我只看標題，決定有沒有價值，有就用 o
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: G＋每作一次事情，鼠标里程太长
<\rs> bind-key o      open-in-browser-and-mark-read
<jiero> wzssyqa: 看不懂你的话。。。。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 我很久没newsbeuter....说起来，去看看
<MeaCulpa> \rs: newsbeuter还不如我自己parse rss~~
<\rs> urls 裏填 "exec:ssh work curl http://changelog.worknet/rss.xml" 之類，還是挺方便的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我倒是不反对用g+ 但现实问题是他们那个提醒做得很烂 boring, 并且被墙了 这个也不是大事 有一阵我就靠翻墙上reader 但是我翻墙上g+也超级慢 ui做得太花哨 加载太多 很2
<\rs> 好多 feed 都是 feedburner 的，看起來麻煩，只能放服務器
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: G+很多东西要点，且不是链接不是control, 必须鼠标，我vimperator/panta没法用
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我手机照样用g+
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 没觉得不适应
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: Google的东西都show js engine
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 你鼠标手快，我不行，我要保护我的手
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 只有FPS才配动用鼠标手
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 我都是笔记本
<jiero> gebjgd: 我以前手机就 twitter，g+ 有很大区别么？
 * MeaCulpa 的左手要留着进游戏Frag
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 还有触摸办呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 其实韩国累人 RTS 也算
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 你这些都不是理由
 * MeaCulpa G+区区社交网络不配让我动用鼠标
<jiero> ...
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 以前我也折騰過，yahoo pipes，把 hacker news 鏈接文本貼到 feed 正文，省卻瀏覽器打開的麻煩。後來還是算了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 触摸版？触摸版的话我不会用手持设备阿，都进了PC了，怎么配...
<imtxc> 好高级的样子 feedly, 不过用不了多久也就没墙了吧
<MeaCulpa> 开电脑就是为了用键盘，否则，ipad, ipod搞定
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 买个触摸板
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: no, 我有ipad了
<MeaCulpa> 不用键盘，进PC是pointless
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 苹果的东西太烂
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 床头用用
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 不如android好用
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: android... 没意思...
<MeaCulpa> 要玩Java我有BB了~~
<jusss> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458/zh-tw
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 如何移除 Linux 並安裝 Windows XP
<MeaCulpa> lol
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 这应该是针对市面上那些预装Linux的电脑用户
<gebjgd> bb更是垃圾
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 没找到顺眼的全键盘android
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: htc dz htc chacha
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 用了很久了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 这个看到过，手感太差
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: moto的droid 4
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 手感相当好
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: hmm这个没试过
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 火腿肠的能差
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 看邮件和rss 有mutt那样的binding不，android的那些客户端
<tenzu> samsung S4跑分不错
<MeaCulpa> 手机跑分...
<MeaCulpa> PS3阿...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: android有自动连rss的
<MeaCulpa> 没啥好感，对android...等哪天我手机坏了去试试
<freeflying> adam8157: 7676
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我如果要装xp的话，需要删除现在的分区吗？比如sda1 sda2 sda3
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 应该不需要吧，如果要用这些分区
<adam8157> freeflying: cook
<adam8157> freeflying: cool
<adam8157> bluezd: 早啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕早啊
 * MeaCulpa 国家要推刀叉？
 * MeaCulpa 筷子太不环保
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 松树会不是说筷子很环保吗？
<bluezd> adam8157: http://www.360buy.com/product/577353.html 这个鼠标怎样？　求推荐无线鼠标
<kk> bluezd s, ⇪ 【技嘉ECO600】技嘉（GIGABYTE）ECO600 长效电力激光无线2.4G 鼠标【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 还说一次性筷子也没问题。
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我现在要装系统了
<jusss> onlylove: 不纠结了，直接dd装debian 6.0.4,你还有啥建议没
<leaveboy> http://www.360buy.com/product/565232.html
<kk> leaveboy s, ⇪ 【罗技M215二代】罗技（Logitech）M215 无线鼠标 二代 优联技术 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你有建议
<jiero> mea
<jiero> 筷子要求只允许钢铁筷子 - 如是。
<jiero> 强制筷子价格在 5元一双 以上。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你不装windows了？还有啊，备份做好了没
<jiero> 否则罚款 。。。
<gebjgd> 因为一次性筷子 更浪费资源 还有毒
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 就像强制塑料袋收费一样。。。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个有点扯淡啊 以前一次性筷子是木头做的 浪费木拆 砍伐森林  现在你去看 许多都是竹子做的 根本就不影响环境 而且还促进消费
<jusss> onlylove: 不会u盘装windows
<onlylove> jusss: 先用dd试试呗……
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。我就没见过竹子的一次性筷子。。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 竹子的用硫酸洗的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 味道都闻得出
<iFvwm> 只有碎木屑压的筷子吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 没概念啊
<jiero> 是碎木屑压的。
<MeaCulpa> 尼玛难道要像三哥那样手抓
<jiero> iFvwm: 碎木屑到可以制作一次性房子哈。
<MeaCulpa> 火锅咋办...
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 用刀叉啊
<iFvwm> 竹子的，要可以用好多年
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我见到的竹子的一次性筷子很少。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 火锅用漏勺
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 是，刀叉
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 塑料刀叉...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 似乎江浙一带用一次性竹筷多些。
<jiero> 漏勺加勺子
<iFvwm> 刀你个头。 gebjgd
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北方的，用一次性木筷比较多。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 我国的烹饪大多是预先切割，刀叉无用
<iFvwm> 中国的食品，怎么用刀叉
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 不用刀，叉子够了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 中国的食品，切得比较细，应该用勺子。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我闻不出来 要是你对这个很在意  我可以回家去开厂子做一次性竹筷子 把生产过程直播 让消费者放心
<iFvwm> 炖肉的锅子。你去叉。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 但是用筷子吃大块鸡也很扯
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 那就用勺子
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 炖菜。。。北蛮吃的
<iFvwm> 这当然。鸡只能抓
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我无视炖菜
 * bluezd 求推荐
<iFvwm> 很营养的啊。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 炖菜到了我这里，汤都被倒掉
<qiao> adam8157: 怎么设置为消息提示，现在是声音。。
<iFvwm> 。。。
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 你老家哪里的？这习惯不好
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我这人实在，受不了汤汤水水
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 魔都阿
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 浙江
<adam8157> qiao: 看我的插件
<iFvwm> 。。咋这习惯呢
<MeaCulpa> 炖菜都是渣
<MeaCulpa> 炖菜都是渣, literally
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 有汤喝不是挺好的吗?
<iFvwm> 为了营养，才炖的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们家偶尔吃炖菜，但是我很少喝炖菜的汤。
<MeaCulpa> \cx: 汤就是汤，汤不是炖菜
<MeaCulpa> soup 不是 stew...
<iFvwm> 难道上海的，只能吃硬棒棒的东西
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 哦, 那我明白了.
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛中文好匮乏，还是E文实在
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北方的汤和南方的汤不是一种东西，貌似。
<iFvwm> 炖骨头。不喝汤？？？？？？？？
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 恩，喜欢吃硬棒棒黑乎乎的
<iFvwm> 破上海人
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 现在终于意识到中国传统思想是大一统。。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 从不吃顿骨头，也许会弄点里面的汤吃
<iFvwm> 吃黑面包
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你分得这么细让我想起一个笑话 " MeaCulpa : 这是我刚交的女朋友; adam8157 : 啧啧， 分得真细"
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: lol
<qiao> adam8157: 恩，我就是按照你的插件中那样的，现在有声音提示，我想要一个在右上角的字幕提示。。 :)
<adam8157> yunfan: 黑我...
<adam8157> qiao: 里面有...
<jiero> 北方的汤不放糯米
<iFvwm> 黑蛋蛋
 * bluezd 0_0
<gebjgd> XD
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 黑面包你指的是？那中德国人吃的？挤压谷物成的办发酵的东西？
<wheel> hello
 * \cx O_o
<kk> wheel, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 我是以为你喜欢吃这些。。。硬的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北方的糯米，一般做粽子或年糕或粘豆包等，不会放到汤里。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 黑面包你指的是？那中德国人吃的？挤压谷物成的办发酵的东西？ cc gebjgd   挺好吃，但是酸，吃多了胃里难受
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我挺喜欢吃
<iFvwm> 。。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 那种亚麻子，Rye的，
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 吃不多，胃酸
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 难吃的
 * jiero 喜欢吃糯米和黑米
<iFvwm> 以前只以为北京吃得渣，现在上海也是了。
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04 用滚动升级模式啦～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416076 最新会议上决定的。。。服务周期从18个月缩一半了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 flwwater — 2013-03-20 16:12
<iFvwm> lol
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: :)
<jiero> iFvwm: 哪里吃得豆渣
<gebjgd> 北京吃的可不渣
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 上海最渣的是红烧肉...我妈做得简直是黑少肉
<jiero> gebjgd: 北京吃的就是没回忆。。。
<gebjgd> 起码还有饺子 包子 烤鸭 炸糕
<imtxc> iFvwm: 北京有豆汁儿
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 上海最渣的是红烧肉...我妈做得简直是黑烧肉
<iFvwm> 我中学去北京玩，吃一个星期的素，3种菜轮换。 gebjgd
 * jiero 喜欢吃东坡肉作好了，丢掉肥肉的瘦肉。
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 以至于我到其他地方看到的红烧肉我都觉得是白煮肉...
<gebjgd> jiero: 你这个没心没肺的  你啥回忆都没有
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 红烧肉，还可以。东坡肉好吃些
<jiero> iFvwm: 。。。你中学 我出生了没。
<iFvwm> jiero: 差不多吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 除了云南菜。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<iFvwm> 嗯。明天做东坡肉吃。
<iFvwm> 好久没吃了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你让我一爱吃甜食的，跑北京去吃和山东没大区别的甜食？
<gebjgd> jiero: 甜食？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<\cx> 饿了.. 能不说吃的吗...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...北京甜食不少
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 是不少。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 驴耳朵什么的。
<\cx> jiero: 江浙比较甜吧. 不知道, 问问 cfy
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 都是点心，不是主食。
<jusss> onlylove: 要重装了
<bluezd> gfrog: 呱呱
<gebjgd> jiero: 驴打滚
<gebjgd> 糖耳朵
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 哦，是驴打滚。
<iFvwm> 直接问 MeaCulpa不一样嘛。 cfy 还是边上的。嘉兴
<onlylove> jusss: 你就把你要备份的东西，电影什么的备份完了随便折腾，折腾好了上来报告
<iFvwm> 甜酷胖。
<\cx> 驴打滚是天津的.
<freeflying> adam8157: 我现在一口气也能做30几个俯卧撑了
<jiero> gebjgd:  吃过。不记得在哪吃了。
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞, 慢慢加
<iFvwm> freeflying: 你身体这么差啊
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> jiero: \cx: 还好
<freeflying> iFvwm: 是啊
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 我祖籍宁波，超咸
<cfy> jiero: \cx: iFvwm: 现在口味都变了
 * jiero 我一口气能做15个。但是用2口气就只能做7个了。。
<qiao> adam8157: 求指点一下，我没有发现文本的消息提示在哪。。 :(
<iFvwm> 跟蛋蛋混，不错，他喜欢锻炼
<cfy> ...........
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 也有类似驴打滚的，豆酥糖
<cfy> 我也是江浙啊.......
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 哦
<cfy> 呜呜......
<iFvwm> cfy: 唔啥
<\cx> cfy: 口味变了? 你以前喜欢妹子, 现在呢?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
 * jiero 是吃福建浙江援助长大的。。。
<iFvwm> 是江浙啊。
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> qiao: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我以前俯卧撑可以作几百个...其实就是无限作下去
 * jiero 喜欢吃 百合。。。
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在喜欢袜子？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 现在估计1x个
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 好汉不提当年勇
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa: 恩。克服乳酸以后，可以无数的。
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 恩，那时候有小师妹
<adam8157> qiao: 你也可以让 bluezd 哥哥手把手教你
 * jiero 从来就没作出很多。
<jusss> onlylove: / 分几GB
<MeaCulpa> iFvwm: 恩我那时候克乳酸超强，400m很不错
 * \cx 求看到 bluezd 和 qiao 手把手
<jusss> onlylove: 我硬盘250G
<onlylove> jusss: 先给个30应该够
 * jiero 当时所在的班级 - 哈，全学级体育能力最差。
<jusss> onlylove: swap分1G行吗
<iFvwm> 俯卧撑不行，仰卧起坐，我可以1k以上。 MeaCulpa
<bluezd> adam8157: 讨厌恩～～～
<qiao> 。。。 节操呢 \cx
<onlylove> jusss: 够了
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd: 和小师妹一起作俯卧撑可以作无数个
<iFvwm> ..
<\cx> qiao: 我只是支持一下adam而已.
<iFvwm> 这不可能。lol
<jiero> 支持 adam8157  继续锻炼
<jiero> adam8157: 然后有一天再见面，拍健美照片。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 涂上油
<iFvwm> 噶嘛为什么需要呼吸锻炼？  adam8157
<\cx> adam8157: 哦操, 刚看到, 你还写perl脚本...
<iFvwm> 这家伙嘴巴那么大。还要呼吸锻炼
<jiero> iFvwm: 嘴巴大没意义的。我嘴巴大，肺活量和小姑娘一样。
<iFvwm> 额。 momo 蛋蛋。写pl了？
<adam8157> \cx: 什么叫perl?
<\cx> adam8157: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl
<iFvwm> jiero: 你笨了。我是说噶嘛（forg）
<adam8157> \cx: 这个不是我写的
<\cx> adam8157: 哦...
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋害羞了
<imtxc> 吕打滚是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 兄弟，写perl了？ 揭不开锅？
<jiero> 。。。。。
 * jiero 窜掉
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 没, 丢不起那个人! cc iFvwm
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 委曲你了兄弟
<\cx> imtxc: 天津小吃, 辗转流传到了北京
<iFvwm> 这irssi的插件嘛。 adam8157
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，没事，志气这东西，该放下就放下吧，这日子还得过
<iFvwm> 你哪里可能会写。 lol
<iFvwm> 丢 蛋蛋
<qiao> adam8157: thx, 我的notify.pl文件是http://scripts.irssi.org/这下载的。。
<kk> qiao ⇪ t: web::irssi::scripts
<MeaCulpa> http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/simp/world/2013/03/130320_skorea_outage.shtml
<MeaCulpa> 网游玩家真的要北伐了...
<qiao> adam8157: 这回好了。。 么么哒。。
<iFvwm> Irssi::signal_add 里面，一行就搞定的。写这么复杂
 * \cx 目击 qiao 强吻 adam8157 !
<qiao> c\
<qiao> \cx: 擦。。
<chengshiding> ...................
<jusss> onlylove: 重装去了。bye
<wheel> ?
<wheel> ??
<wheel> ???
<wheel_> 好
<wheel> hello
<kk> wheel, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<wheel> 没有人说话了?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 批量替换文本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416078 如果我想让每个文件中 {% highlight python %} 前都有一个空行 然而我的原始文件中有的有有的没有 该怎么做到判断前面有无空行然后再决定是否添加一行？ 我现在只会这个了…… sed -i '/{% highlight python %}/i \\t' ./*.md  …
<MeaCulpa> kk能直接回帖子就好了
<jusss> onlylove: 163的源
<jusss> onlylove: 发下
<onlylove> jusss: mirrors.163.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 欢迎访问网易开源镜像站 (@ 163.com)
<jusss> onlylove: 你的squeeze的 sources.list
<jusss> onlylove: deb xxx
<jusss> onlylove: 是？
<jusss> onlylove: 把你的source.list里的squeeze deb哪行发下
<onlylove> deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/  squeeze main contrib non-free
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Index of /debian/
<jusss> onlylove: 不行
<onlylove> jusss: 你要闹那样啊，你网络有代理什么的没
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<jusss> onlylove: apititude update提示一堆乱码错误
<onlylove> jusss: 你是root不
<jusss> onlylove: 是
<jusss> onlylove: 选中文安装真恶心
<jusss> 连错误都不知道是啥
<onlylove> jusss: dpkg-reconfigure locale 改成英文
<onlylove> jusss: 或者安装中文字体
<jusss> onlylove: 我export LC_ALL=C
<onlylove> jusss: 也行
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 听说matlab2013a不支持32位linux？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416080 听说matlab2013a不支持32位linux？是真的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-03-20 17:32
<jusss> onlylove: 触摸板不能用...
<onlylove> jusss: laptop-mode-tools
<onlylove> jusss: synapticlient
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你的触摸板不是synaptic的就不知道了
<jusss> onlylove: 正在安字体
<gebjgd> jusss: 字体就没几个
<jusss> onlylove: aptitude insatll synaptic后用重启吗
<onlylove> jusss: 不用
<jusss> onlylove: 触摸板能移动箭头，但是敲触摸板不能做单击
<jusss> onlylove: 敲触摸板没单击的作用
<onlylove> jusss: 需要修改设置，你找找吧，在/usr/share还是哪里有个xinput
<onlylove> jusss: 用synclient试试，那个命令可以设置，然后保存文件就自己找吧
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说过你要折腾一阵子
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<gebjgd> jusss: 笨  gsynaptics
<gebjgd> jusss: 改
<jusss> onlylove: debian竟然没wpa supplucant
<jusss> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> jusss: nm-applet
<gebjgd> jusss: network manager
<gebjgd> jusss: 现在才开始折腾debian
<onlylove> jusss: apt-get install
<jusss> onlylove: install啥
<onlylove> jusss: wpa-supplicant
<jiero> 谁能告诉我如何设置 openvpn？不明白 vpngate 的那种如何.opvn 服务器配置如何导入到 gnome-network-manager
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说要折腾你这下信了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 找不到
<jiero> 谁能告诉我如何设置 openvpn？不明白 vpngate 的那种如何.opvn 服务器配置如何导入到 gnome-network-manager
<jusss> onlylove: 谁知道debian这么坑
<jusss> 连wpa supplicant都没
<jiero> jusss: debian，为了自由，不方便就算了。
<onlylove> jusss: 我反正装上了
<onlylove> jusss: 你装不上那是你的事情，看看源里面有没有contrib
<jiero> onlylove: openvpn配置过吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 没……啥事情
<gebjgd> jusss: 你的源列表都配置清楚啊
<gebjgd> jusss: main contrib nonfree是必需的
<jusss> gebjgd: 有
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。你不知道的话 - 就不麻烦你了，反正有日本人发起的 集体vpn事件。
<roylez_> jiero: 毛事
<jiero> roylez_: 不会用 那个 vpngate 。不懂得使用 certificate。
<jiero> roylez_: 主席。
<\rs> jiero: 別考慮 openvpn 了
<jiero> \rs: 那么？
<yunfan> 蛋仔不在么
<fighterlyt> 遇到一件十分奇怪的事情
<fighterlyt> 新装的mint,每次update时都会更新Translation-zh,300多兆
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yunfan> fighterlyt: 呵呵 和你一样 有一次我update索引文件下了上G
<fighterlyt> :yunfan 我每次都是
<jusss> 触摸板还是不能用
<jusss> nm能用 wpa supplicant不能用
<jusss> ，，，
<gebjgd> jusss: 有nm就够了
<gebjgd> jusss: 笨蛋
<jusss> gebjgd: 连声音都没有
<gebjgd> jusss: pavucontrol pulseaudio
<jusss> gebjgd: 这是一个神马系统
<gebjgd> jusss: 是你太笨了
<gebjgd> jusss: debian本来就不是给你这样的小白用的
<jusss> gebjgd: 有alsa还要pulseaudio？
<gebjgd> jusss: 从来不用alsa
<gebjgd> jusss: 都什么年代了  自己看文档去
<gebjgd> jusss: 不看文档瞎发牢骚
<jusss> gebjgd: 触摸板点击没效果
<gebjgd> jusss: gsynaptics
<jusss> gebjgd: mplayer放没声音
<gebjgd> jusss: 你还是去用ubuntu巴
<jusss> gebjgd: 插耳机有声音，外放没声音
<jusss> 各种问题
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 短消息：Wayland 支持相关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416083 短消息三则，关于 Wayland 支持方面的进展。 GTK+ 已将对于 Wayland 客户端装饰支持合并入主线，将在今年 9 月份随着 GTK+ 3.10 发布。和 X11 不同，在 Wayland 环境下的混成管理器 Weston 允许由客户端完成窗口装 …
<chengshiding_> hhhh
<chengshiding> fff
<chengshiding> QQQQ
<whi5key> test
<kk> whi5key, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<budh001> 第一次用PID
<budh001> i can fly
<Archlich> s
<Archlich> 有人吗？
<kk> Archlich, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<Archlich> 啥？
<budh001> 有
<Archlich> (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing.           请问这萨满意思啊？我是新手
<budh001> 不知道
<Archlich> help
<budh001> 我也是新手
<Archlich> 那么请问你是怎么链接irc的啊？
<budh001> 按照红联的帖子啊
<Archlich> 红联？？？？？、
<budh001> http://www.linuxdiyf.com/bbs/thread-178386-1-1.html
<kk> budh001 ⇪ ti: [图解教程]利用 Pidgin 上红联 Linux 论坛的 IRC 频道，与大家进行实时交流 - 系统应用交流 - 红联Linux论坛 全球Linux人网上交流平台 - 天下没有难学的Linux
<Archlich> 这不是ubuntu论坛的啊
<budh001> 不是啊
<budh001> 我用的是ubuntu
<budh001> 从红联看到IRC的帖子，就加了进来
<Archlich> 额。。好坑啊
<\cx> 睡醒了...
<\cx> 还是好困...
<budh001> 那就继续睡吧
<budh001> 现在才九点，早着呢
<Archlich> 我是堪http://www.ithov.com/linux/100123.shtml这个进来的
<kk> Archlich ⇪ ti: 登陆ubuntu-cn的IRC频道 详解Pidgin设置方法_风信网
<budh001> zzzzz……
<Archlich> 恩，我试试
<\cx> budh001: 我六点就睡了
<budh001> 风信网啊
<Archlich> 恩
<budh001> PID怎么设置提示音啊
<\cx> budh001: tools->prefrence
<\cx> budh001: -> sounds
<\cx> budh001: 在那里设置.
<budh001> 哦，明白了
<budh001> 谢谢了
<\cx> budh001: 不用客气.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ctimes.com.tw/DispNews-tw.asp?O=HJX3J97VT2MSAA00NT
<budh001> pidgin好强大啊，最起码比QQ保密多了
 * jiero 最近不知道怎么翻墙 - 除非买了。
<\cx> jiero: 回袋鼠国?
<\cx> jiero: 收费的也不稳定了
<budh001> 翻墙我带问都死上用大傻瓜
<\cx> jiero: ssh/vpn最近都不好用了.
<budh001> 有什么好方法没？
<jiero> \cx 回去？其实没想过。
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 现在常用的python还是不基于llvm吧?
<\cx> jiero: 为什么? 这里很多人抢着出去. 不过是你自己的选择, 你随意喽~ :-)
 * jiero 其实不会后悔。
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ ,,不清楚，因为我有GPU。。很差那种，就转发
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 谁都有gpu... 你是nvidia的?
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ bingo
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 哦, intel党表示cuda不考虑. cuda就是一直算, 适合那种长流水线, 少分支的计算.
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ ..我也是intel.. sandy bridge
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 那你还带个独立的显卡?
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ ..恩
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 自带的显卡够用了...
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ .. 可是，用GPU 。。 感觉很快。。
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 特定任务而已.
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 不如等apu的异构计算
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ .. 恩，。。 所以，gpu有很大的浪费
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 拿来玩游戏就不浪费了
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ 不喜欢 ATI..
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ 不玩游戏，玩也只是玩 网页游戏。。
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: ati当年还没被收购的时候, 9550 真是个好东西.
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ 在 chrome 启用全部GPU加速。。
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ 我当时用
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ 我当时用hd2400
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: ... ... 那个gpu加速只是解码吧?
<Archlich> 我还是不会设置，我是英语盲。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ ..不是，，在 chrome:flags 自己启用的
<\cx> Archlich: 那就去学英语.
<piggybox> \cx: 应该是页面渲染加速
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 哦, 不了解了, webGL加速?
<\cx> piggybox: 恩, 刚也想到了.
<CyrusYzGTt> \cx§ ..不是。。
<\cx> piggybox: :-)
<Archlich> (notice) This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password> 啥意思？？？
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: 还不是?
<Archlich> 翻译太坑爹来。。。
<\cx> Archlich: 通知: 这个昵称已经被注册了
<Archlich> 了
<\cx> Archlich: 请选择一个不同的昵称
<CyrusYzGTt> 对所有网页执行 GPU 合成 Mac, Windows, Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> 在所有网页上都使用 GPU 加速合成，而不是只在那些包括 GPU 加速层的网页上使用
<\cx> Archlich: 或者通过后面的那条命令来认证(登录)
<CyrusYzGTt> 覆盖软件渲染列表 Mac, Windows, Linux, Chrome OS, Android
<CyrusYzGTt> 覆盖内置的软件渲染列表，并对不支持的系统配置启用 GPU 加速。
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 GPU 加速 SVG 过滤器的渲染。
<\cx> CyrusYzGTt: gaoji.
<Archlich> ok，我去试试
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] chrome?
<maplebeats> test
<kk> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍭ 
 * \cx Twinings不好喝. pg tips好喝. 鉴定完毕. 
<Archlich> 弱弱的问一下，换昵称萨满命令？？？
<\cx> Archlich: 先去学英语吧, 孩子.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 试试 -nick
<maplebeats> Archlich, 萨满？我还圣骑士呢
<budh001> 唉，努力学吧
<\cx> maplebeats: 圣骑士? 我还死亡骑士呢!
<UbuntuTalk> Ein 的昵称已更改为 蝉。
<Archlich> 改昵称什么命令？？？
<\cx> -nick个屁... 好歹也是 /nick xxx
<\cx> Archlich: /nick xxx
<maplebeats> Archlich, nick
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] gtalk是 -nick irc是/nick
<\cx> 那你觉得他问的是 gtalk下面怎么改?
<cuihao> =w= xchat輸入框旁邊有更改昵稱啦
<Archlich> (21时08分56秒) 我:  /nick lich-hlj
<Archlich> (21时08分57秒) NickServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<Archlich> (21时09分47秒) 我: -nick lich-hlj
<Archlich> (21时09分48秒) NickServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<cuihao> \nick cuihao_2
<Archlich> 我晕
<Archlich> 命令错来
<Archlich> 了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 。。。
<\cx> 啥破客户端?
<cuihao_2> so
<cuihao_2>  /nick lich-hlj
<lich-hlj> 不要空格呢
<cuihao> 唔
<Archlich> pidgin 这个客户端，，，，，
<\cx> lich... 魔兽玩多了
<Archlich> 被发现了。。。。
<Archlich> 感谢！
<Archlich> 我是输入错地方来
<Archlich> 话说我这几天一直在想一个问题。。。这个系统怎么看黄片。。。。
<\cx> Archlich: 跟系统有什么关系.
<maplebeats> Archlich, 对啊，这和系统有什么关系
<Archlich> 没有快乐的播放器啊
<\cx> Archlich: 自己bt下载都行喽. 想看, 总有办法
<budh001> 你想看快播啊
 * maplebeats 旋风离线下载
<Archlich> 呵呵，那算了。。。。
<budh001> 你没老婆吗？
<budh001> 还要看A片？
<Archlich> 我比较喜欢快乐的播放器，不然和我上次一样结果是葫芦娃。。。。
 * maplebeats 没老婆路过
<budh001> ……
<budh001> 这里有女同胞没?
<maplebeats> 有
<Archlich> - -， 我只是想法比较猥琐而已，何老婆有什么关系。。。
<budh001> 额，上面的美女姐姐，我什么也没说啊
<cuihao> 那是变装大叔……
<Archlich> - -， 玩电脑的，基本上是肾光棍骑士。。。
<budh001> 没有那么惨吧。
<budh001> 难道都是IT民工？
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<Archlich> - -， 变装大叔。。。。。额。。。。。额。。。。。额
<\cx> maplebeats: 美女姐姐... 哈哈哈!~
<budh001> 难道不是？
<maplebeats> ............
<jiero> budh001: 感觉多数不是学it而搞it了。
<Archlich> 请问姐姐多大来？
<jiero> maplebeats: 美女啊。
<Archlich> 请问姐姐多大了？
<\cx> maplebeats: 美女
<budh001> 围观
<Archlich> 哦，请问美女姐姐多大了？
<budh001> 求真相
<maplebeats> 你们两个找抽么 \cx jiero
<jiero> Archlich: 35了。
<jussss> test
<kk> jussss, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<maplebeats> 特别是罗姐
<jussss> 好吧，终于重装基本结束
<jiero> maplebeats: 。树果。
<jiero> maplebeats: 我想吃水果了
<madper> maplebeats: 美女姐姐
<madper> maplebeats: :-)
<budh001> 神仙姐姐
<madper> maplebeats: lol~
<jiero> madper: 会设置 openvpn 吗？
<maplebeats> madper, 去si
<budh001> 撸啊撸吗？
 * jiero 看到 vpngate，但是不明白它的openvpn设置。
<budh001> linux上竟然还能玩lol吗?
<budh001> 不可思议啊
<madper> maplebeats: lol~
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<jusss_Debian> madper: 我装完系统后，插耳机有声音，不插耳机没声音，咋回事
<madper> jusss_Debian: 干嘛问我. 去弄你的声卡输出去
<budh001> 喇叭坏了
<jusss_Debian> madper: 咨询下吗。。。
<madper> 我早就不问世事, 最多偶尔出来吐吐槽而已.
<Archlich> 问一下 qq打不开是什么原因？
<budh001> 那个版本？
<maplebeats> Archlich, qq？
<Archlich> deepinwine-qq2012
<\cx> Archlich: 就说一句为什么打不开, 一辈子也不会有人帮你解决.
<budh001> 没用过DEEPIN的
<budh001> 试试http://blog.nanpuyue.com/
<kk> budh001 s, ⇪ 南浦月
<Archlich> 之前我可以打开，后来跟新来下，就挂掉了
<budh001> 默哀
<Archlich> 0 0
<budh001> 南浦月
<maplebeats> 我用龙井那个wineqq还行呀
<maplebeats> Archlich, 开个qq会员就能打开了
<\cx> maplebeats: 你不用贵厂自己原产的linux qq?
<maplebeats> \cx, 我厂不支持linux
<\cx> maplebeats: 扯淡!
<Archlich> 家里蹲厂。。。。
<\cx> maplebeats: 我面试贵公司的时候, 人家还问我有没有给linux写过文件系统. 我说没有, 他还说贵公司的文件系统都是自己写的.
<maplebeats> \cx, 他说什么你都信啊
<\cx> maplebeats: 难道贵厂的人这么不靠谱?
<madper> maplebeats: 渣渣腾讯
<maplebeats> \cx, madper 封你们Q号
 * jusss_Debian help
<budh001> QQ的地位很难撼动
<budh001> 准备洗洗睡去
<\cx> budh001: 就冲腾讯里都是 maplebeats 这种员工, 也得倒闭
 * \cx LOL
<maplebeats> \cx, 我怕我先倒。。。
<budh001> ……
<maplebeats> 兔子人呢
<maplebeats> 哦，在加班
<\cx> maplebeats: ... 你好歹去一趟腾讯的, 起码搬倒腾讯再走嘛
<\cx> maplebeats: 兔子? cherrot?
<maplebeats> \cx, 我已经把我们部门整倒了啊
<\cx> maplebeats: 你就扯淡吧...
<budh001> 不扯了，我睡去了
<maplebeats> 今天才出的红头文件，我们部门倒了。。。
<maplebeats> 有新闻的
<\cx> maplebeats: ........ 你是什么事业线?
<\cx> maplebeats: 哦, 不. 事业群
<maplebeats> \cx, 哪个倒了就是哪个
<\cx> maplebeats: 懒得查, 你直接说多省事
<Archlich> 什么新闻？
<maplebeats> MIG
<jusss_Debian> madper: 只所以是没声音是因为alsamixer里没把speaker调上去。。。
<madper> 呃... 不用跟我说, 我不用linux的...
<jusss_Debian> madper: mac壕？
<maplebeats> madper, 握爪，我也不用linux的
<budh001> 为毛不用?裸奔多好啊
<\cx> budh001: 不好用. 垃圾
 * jusss_Debian 都是mac壕
<maplebeats> cfy, madper 会perl不
<Archlich> - -， 垃圾。。。。
<budh001> ……
<madper> maplebeats: 会.
<cfy> madper: 会
<cfy> maplebeats: 要招人么?
<madper> cfy: 我知道你会...
<cfy> maplebeats: 会
<cfy> madper: .....名字一样了...
 * maplebeats 求手把手，脸对脸教学
<cfy> 哈哈~~~
<cfy> maplebeats: 找 madper
<cfy> maplebeats: 求内推...
<maplebeats> cfy, 我明天要去测试实习笔试题的难度
<maplebeats> cfy, 你大几啊
<cfy> maplebeats: 大四
<madper> maplebeats: cfy你都不知道? 跟你一届的
<cfy> maplebeats: 求内推...
<maplebeats> cfy, 没机会啊，要大三的。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 额.那算了
<maplebeats> cfy, 好像有补招的
<madper> maplebeats: 笔试题还有perl? 扯淡, 当年我面试的时候就没有.
<maplebeats> cfy, 我忘了
<cfy> maplebeats: 求内推...
<cfy> maplebeats: 额...那算了...
<madper> maplebeats: 去推 cfy
<maplebeats> 补招的不用内推啊，直接上啊
<maplebeats> madper, 笔试题有perl关我什么事。。。我们生产环境一堆shell+perl，没办法得学perl啊
<madper> maplebeats: 哦. perl万岁.
<madper> maplebeats: 找ee呀, 破ee最会perl了
<cfy> maplebeats: 求补招....
<maplebeats> cfy, 补招自己报。。。
<cfy> maplebeats: 去哪里报?
<freeflying> maplebeats: 啥公司啊，还在用perl
<maplebeats> cfy, 你把节操丢光了肯定进
<maplebeats> cfy, 不知道。。。join.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 | Tencent 校园招聘 (@ qq.com)
<cfy> maplebeats: ....
<cfy> maplebeats: 我好象报过...没人理我.....
<maplebeats> freeflying, 破企鹅
<maplebeats> cfy, 没办法了。。。我是记得有补招，但是忘了在哪里看的了。。。
<freeflying> maplebeats: 咋最近腾讯的人也喜欢来这里了呢
<cfy> maplebeats: 额.....算了,休息两天,然后无节操投简历
<cfy> freeflying: 有两只企鹅呢
<maplebeats> freeflying, 反了吧
<maplebeats> 我今天叫兔子给我开会员，他马上就给我开了。。。以后开会员找兔子没错
<freeflying> maplebeats: 啥反了啊
<maplebeats> freeflying, 我们一开始就在这里啊。。。
<freeflying> maplebeats: 没见过
<cuihao> 哇，开汇源
<maplebeats> freeflying, 现在见过了吧= =
<freeflying> maplebeats: qq会员有啥好处啊
<maplebeats> freeflying, 没广告
<maplebeats> cuihao, 汇源？
<chengshiding> hi all
<kk> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<cuihao> *会员……
<freeflying> maplebeats: web版本来就没啥广告吧
<cuihao> 开一个用离线 :D
 * maplebeats 室友非常蛋定的过来把我的无线路由器拔了。。。。
<\cx> maplebeats: why?
<maplebeats> \cx, 他要烧水。。
<\cx> maplebeats: 抽丫的
<\cx> maplebeats: 打他小丫挺的
<maplebeats> \cx, ......
<TianShu> 大家好
<kk> TianShu, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<Archlich> 好
<barttle> hello,everyone
<barttle> is anybody here?
<barttle> fuck
<cuihao> 噗
<TianShu> 我次奥！
<TianShu> 我看糗事百科的么
<tt64> hrhr
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 华为353？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416095 http://www.huaweidevice.com/cn/productF ... =541&tab=0 支持Windows XP SP3、Windows Vista SP1/SP2、Windows 7、Mac OS X 10.5 、10.6最新版本； 支持HiLink特性（免驱动、免安装、自动连接）。 1.Mac OS X 10.5，支持ubuntu系统？ 2.支持HiLink特性，什么意 …
<bakaCirno> 呃，用configure生成makefile的时候，如何在configure的参数里指定头文件库文件位置啊
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<knownbad> test
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍙ 
<dlupx> xxx1l1
<gebjgd> knownbad: 蛋疼？
<gebjgd> knownbad: #archlinux-cn有个湾湾人
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad: #archlinux-cn
<knownbad> 还好吧，挺安静啊。
<knownbad> test
<kk> knownbad, 点点点.  ㍛ 
<neo31> hello, can someone please tell me which option allows me to make a factory reset/wipe  please ? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/t216.jpg/
<kk> neo31 s, ⇪ ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<saimazoon> 大家好
<kk> saimazoon, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<neo31> saimazoon, can you please tell me which option allows me to make a factory reset/wipe please ? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/t216.jpg/
<saimazoon> no idea man
<saimazoon> i guess it's one of those options
<saimazoon> 看选择就压下对的
<knownbad> None, but maybe after 02?
<neo31> hh, that's what I guessed too saimazoon :)
<neo31> ok
<neo31> let me see
<knownbad> 02 = Tool.
<saimazoon> factory reset?
<saimazoon> what's that
<saimazoon> bringing the device back to its original config?
<knownbad> Yes.
<neo31> yes
<saimazoon> oh
<saimazoon> alright, let me have a look
<neo31> thank you very much :)
<saimazoon> why don't you take a better picture
<saimazoon> i can't see half the characters
<saimazoon> they seem like light blobs
<neo31> ok give me 5 mn, i'll take another one
<saimazoon> neo31, aren't you chinese?
<knownbad> I would guess probably not not oversee Chinese doesn't know Chinese.
<knownbad> Or.
<saimazoon> knownbad, 你不是中国人吗？
<knownbad> I am.
<neo31> no I am an ubuntu-tn member saimazoon
<neo31> Tunisian
<knownbad> Salute Jasmine Revolution.
<saimazoon> 那就为什么不帮他找到却对的选择
<saimazoon> neo31, من تونس ؟
<saimazoon> ايوالله
<neo31> ^^ yep
<knownbad> I tried, but there is no reset option.
<saimazoon> أنا مش عارف الصينية کويس
<neo31> نعم من تونس
<knownbad> Oh, then you can help.
<saimazoon> knownbad, guess if you didn't see the right option it's because it's not among the ones on the picture
<ofan> 升级xode中
<ofan> 升级xcode中
<neo31> humm
<knownbad> Yes, I can only read from picture.
<neo31> i couldn't take a better picture
<knownbad> ofan: Rich man's toy.
<ofan> knownbad: 从来不用
<ofan> 只是编译器toolchain包括在xcode里
<saimazoon> neo31, یس هو يقول الانتخاب لتبديئ الهاتف المجدد مش موجود في الصورة
<neo31> humm, so you think there is no wipe reset option ?
<knownbad> 五羊找到工作没？
<knownbad> Is this android device?
<neo31> yes knownbad
<knownbad> May try booting to recovery?
<neo31> yes
<neo31> I guess that is the recovery menu
<knownbad> Oh, then I have no idea.
<saimazoon> knownbad, 中国最有名的找工作机会的网页是啥？
<knownbad> 我还真不知道。
<neo31> couldn't you read and translate the available options knownbad ? or should I take a better picture?
<knownbad> 问问 ofan 吧。
<saimazoon> neo31, he said there's no such option among the ones on that pic
<knownbad> neo31: Actually I don't believer there is reset option from picture.
<neo31> ok, thank you very much saimazoon and knownbad :)
<knownbad> It's possible there may be sub menu.
<knownbad> And I have trouble reading Chinese menu sometimes.
<saimazoon> knownbad, 可是你们想找早工作的时候，在哪里查看通知
<knownbad> I am not native when it comes to computer terminology.
<saimazoon> 找到*
<knownbad> 我并不在国内。
<neo31> that's ok, i'll see what I can do or I'll return it for warranty. I just hoped it wan in a language I can understand so I can port ubuntu touch to this device :)
<knownbad> 我用 Amazon, craigslist etc.
<saimazoon> 哦
<saimazoon> 你在哪儿？
<saimazoon> 美国吗？
<knownbad> 嗯。
<saimazoon> knownbad, 你在的处方有很多华人吗？
<knownbad> neo31: Maybe you can have store you bought from to reset for you?
<knownbad> saimazoon: People mountain people sea...:)
<saimazoon> people mountain?
<saimazoon> 山人？海洋人？
<knownbad> 人山人海。。。
<knownbad> AKA, many Chinese here.
<saimazoon> 啊
<saimazoon> 那就是一个中文成语吗
<kk> You're not a channel operator * need Op ,thanks
<saimazoon> 人山人海
<saimazoon> i've never heard such a saying in english
<neo31> yes knownbad that's what I will try to do, but I guess that would take too long to get the device back!
<knownbad> neo31: Have you tried adb?
<neo31> the device is not rooted yet! and I cannot access the main menu!
<knownbad> neo31: http://goo.gl/E8NmG
<kk> knownbad ⇪ ti: How can i do factory reset using adb in android? - Stack Overflow
<knownbad> Oh... too bad.
<neo31> cool, now it doesn't even boot hhh. warranty it is ^^
<neo31> oh ok, fixed
<neo31> i'll see what I can do, thank you for your support :)
<alvin_rxg> before adb... the system must be started... not only the simple kernel..
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> knownbad: 忙啥
<knownbad> zo
<knownbad> 就上班着。  你呢？  找着没？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 随便找了个地方
<knownbad> 拉屎？
<fivesheep> 住
<fivesheep> 反正也就回去睡觉
<knownbad> 问的是工作。
<fivesheep> 吃喝拉撒 洗澡都在公司搞掂
<knownbad> Google？
<fivesheep> the Y one
<knownbad> Oh, not bad.  Was a sinking ship but Marisa made it better.
<knownbad> No ore telecommute though.
<fivesheep> I just want a better resume
<fivesheep> lol
<knownbad> Excellent choice except when Y does down.  Then your reference becomes toxic...
<knownbad> You'll gain weight from those free junk food...
<fivesheep> I eat only fish, chicken and vegis
<fivesheep> very healthy
<knownbad> Someone asked what are top job sites in China earlier.  Do you know?
<knownbad> That's boring.
<fivesheep> www.cjol.com <-- this one? well only for students
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国人才热线_人才网_招聘网_求职找工作 (@ cjol.com)
<fivesheep> good jobs are by refer
<knownbad> saimazoon: There you go.
<saimazoon> thanks
<knownbad> fivesheep: Good luck and good luck.
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-21
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04下的BUG，有时候在打开新窗口的时候，firefox窗口就无法移动和关闭! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416130 13.04下的BUG，有时候在打开新窗口的时候，firefox窗口就无法移动和关闭! 附件中的firefox窗口就无法移动，但是可以选中，在其中输入编辑什么的都行！ 就是不能 …
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<dlupx>  /topic
<cuihao> 听说现在普通渣雷会员也能用离线？有什么限制吗？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 12。04版左侧关了还是卡出来了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416132 触摸板和视频都不识别 统计信息: 发表于 由 sbrvnc — 2013-03-21 8:43
<Musam> ubuntu可以使用校园的安腾客户端吗
<iFvwm> Musam: 都没听说过的。基本不能
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<iFvwm> 疼教授啊。有空了？
<iFvwm> 你的女学生呢？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 等你儿媳来我这儿上学
<iFvwm> tenzu: 搞反了。应该是你现在安排几个小媳妇放哪里，如果被看上了，我崽崽就来你那学校。
<jusss> iFvwm: ee
<tenzu> iFvwm: 哼哼，你家崽崽来我这儿上学，我一定让他把我的油费都报了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu64位安装锐捷客服端出现问题，服务能运行但是双击那个图标打不开，求高手相助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416136 zacksu@ubuntu:/usr/iNode/iNodeClient$ ps aux| grep A USER PID %CPU %MEM VSZ RSS TTY STAT START TIME COMMAND root 290 1.2 0.0 16004 1332 ? Ss 06:39 1:52 mount.ntfs /dev/disk/by-uuid/FEB4F …
<jusss> iFvwm: 怎么取消自动挂载u盘
<jusss> 改/etc/fstab还是gconf-editor
<airead> jusss, gconf-editor
<jusss> airead: 具体位置是？
<airead> jusss, 哪个版本的？
<jusss> airead: gnome2
<imtxc> 搬到 feedly.com了， 那用啥子替代google日历啊。。。。
<iFvwm> tenzu: .... 抠鬼啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: feedly. feed your mind. (@ feedly.com)
<airead> jusss, /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<iFvwm> jusss: 怎么挂载的，怎么卸载
<airead> 去掉勾勾
<jusss> airead: 哦
<jusss> iFvwm: 自动挂载的
<jusss> iFvwm: 想取消自动挂载
<airead> jusss, /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount_open 还有这个
<airead> 都去掉勾勾
<iFvwm> jusss: 那要hack了。1 改错fstab 2 改错udev-ruler
<jusss> airead: 改fstab或udev可以吗
<iFvwm> 全部不自动？
<iFvwm> 全部不自动，那你不是找事嘛
<airead> jusss, 没试过啊
<airead> iFvwm, 想自己 mount :)
<tenzu> imtxc: calendar短时间内应该不会被砍掉吧
<jusss> iFvwm: 只是u盘不自动，总不能手动挂载硬盘吧...
<iFvwm> 那改udev。gnome2的，udisk的一个ruler
<iFvwm> 专门管理u盘的
<iFvwm> 文件名就带了udisk
<jusss> iFvwm: gconf editor也是调用udev或fstab来管理u盘？
<iFvwm> 那不一定。gconf基本是收集那些xml rc等。
<iFvwm> 和udev并行的
<jusss> 哦
<cfy> iFvwm: ee~
<cfy> iFvwm: morning~
<cfy> iFvwm: 以后把崽崽也拉到这里来吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 我教他ocaml
<iFvwm> cfy: 早了
<iFvwm> 等你长大再说吧
<cfy> iFvwm: ..........
<imtxc> tenzu: 谁知道呢，主要是在BB上面同步不方便。。。
<iFvwm> 他中学，你也长大了。lol
<imtxc> cfy: 早哦
<iFvwm> cfy: 准备结婚了没
<cfy> iFvwm: 还没...
<iFvwm> 去疼疼那里领一个排队的号码。
<cfy> iFvwm: 等几天再考虑
<iFvwm> 。。。等几天。
<cfy> tenzu: 来领号码了
<cfy> iFvwm: 是啊
<iFvwm> 难道闪婚？
<cfy> ..
<iFvwm> tenzu: 出来哦。有人找
<imtxc> tenzu: 在你这里摇号结婚么
<iFvwm> imtxc: 摇啥号码。你傻。他那里资源不断的。年年都有
<jusss> 我要是能像本杰明巴顿那样越活越年轻那该多好
<MeaCulpa> .
<iFvwm> jusss: 即将可以。昨天看到研究蜥蜴的，说过几年，再生能力就可以开发出来了。你可以去报名。顺便切掉自己的小2，重生一个。
<cfy> ......
<iFvwm> 科技发达啊
<tenzu> cfy: 你是一号
<tenzu> 谁上一号？
<iFvwm> tenzu: 你好狡猾，明明有0号的。自己留着？
<tenzu> iFvwm: 0号必须给你啊
<iFvwm> 哟。教授会好心哦。
<cfy> ..........
<cfy> 什么一号0号?
<tenzu> cfy: 你们那儿不说上一号？
<iFvwm> 5号吧
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 还是不明白....
<iFvwm> 。。
 * cfy 谁给解释下
<tenzu> cfy: 上一号就是上厕所
<iFvwm> cfy: 疼疼痔疮，经常上大号
<cfy> ..........
<cfy> .....................
 * cfy 我还是继续看我的资料去......
<iFvwm> 北方才说1号。南方说5号
 * cfy 这里还是不适合我.......
 * cfy 也没听过5号....
<iFvwm> cfy: 别啊。
<cfy> 我们说大号
<cfy> .......
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 那你北方的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们也说大号小号。
<tenzu> cfy: 一号和大号，差不多吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会吧？
<cfy> tenzu: iFvwm: 现在知道了...
<iFvwm> cfy: 骂恶心的疼疼
<iFvwm> 虫虫。你哪里的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “在银行排一号”和“在银行排大号”的差距感觉蛮大的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是哈尔滨人。
<iFvwm> 也是北方的
<iFvwm> 出恭去
<cfy> iFvwm: oh~
<jusss> iFvwm: 插入u盘自动挂载，这是谁管的事？
<jusss> 这是一个事件？
<panda-z> udev
<tenzu> ggarlic: 大蒜
<iOpera> jusss: nnnd 不是说过嘛。
<jusss> iOpera: udev？
<jusss> iOpera: 我是真不懂...
<iOpera> 直接去 /etc/udev/rules.d/ 里面找udisk的。
<jusss> 哦
<tenzu> iOpera: 我去把opera删了
<qiu> 早上好
<qiu> 淫荡的一天开始了
<gfrog> cfy: 你那有消息木有啊？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<gfrog> iOpera: 神乃又换马甲
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<cfy> gfrog: 有个照着单子问问题的面试了我
<cfy> gfrog: 然后让我等通知
<iOpera> gfrog: 破噶嘛，想起一个事情，把你的高配车，给一个url，我看看。
<gfrog> cfy: 好吧。。。
<gfrog> iOpera: 干嘛？
<iOpera> 看值得买不
<cfy> gfrog: 嗯....
<gfrog> iOpera: 现在不值了，打折结束了
<gfrog> cfy: 多久了？
<iOpera> 看看先
<cfy> gfrog: 到今天,有一个星期吧
<jusss> iOpera: 买车？买个tdkr里面蝙蝠侠开的那辆能飞起来的车
<gfrog> cfy: 都一周了啊。。。 那等到下周吧，再没消息你就可以放弃了。
<iOpera> cfy: 你又跳？
<iOpera> 那完蛋了
<iOpera> gfrog: 找找url
<iOpera> .. 噶嘛的是，自行车
<cfy> gfrog: 哦.明白了
<cfy> iOpera: .... 怎么换nick了...
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽乃们没开学嘛？
<iOpera> 这么贵的。我还不如买思维车了。
<tenzu> gfrog: 早就开学了
<mackgim__> HI
<kk> mackgim__, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> ...
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 5050LED软灯条广东生产厂家价格直销 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416139 5050LED软灯条FPC:5000*10mm（变色彩灯，彩灯，追光灯条，软灯条，幻彩灯条）LED数量：60pcs/米5050SMD电压:12V（光条，灯条，RGB灯条，彩灯，幻彩灯条）发光角度：120度颜色：红、黄、白、绿、蓝可 …
<qiao> androirc 用着还不错。。
<jusss> help
<crazyMouse> 大家好!
<kk> crazyMouse, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<crazyMouse> 遇到一个奇怪问题,想请教一下大家
<crazyMouse> kk ,你好
<crazyMouse> 手头有一个1T的移动硬盘
<crazyMouse> 用gparted 建了一个ext3分区并格式化
<jusss> cfy: 我这不能下载不下来adobe的flash player,你能帮我下个然后上传到某个空间让我下吗，发邮件也行
<crazyMouse> 插入电脑后自动挂载,但是无法在上面建立文件
<crazyMouse> su 切换到root之后可以访问
<crazyMouse> 找了很久没有找到原因,自动挂载的移动硬盘怎么会是只有root 可写?
 * jusss 求个adobe的flash player
<crazyMouse> 后来测试几次,发现如果格式化时,用的普通用户(正常用户 mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1) ,则自动挂载时可读写,如果是用root 做的mkfs,则自动挂载时只有root可读写
<crazyMouse> 找了很多文档,分区本身应该没有 owner之类的设定吗? 那么,是什么原因造成了这种情况?
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔，求个adobe flash player
<palomino|working> what?_?
<jusss> palomino|working: 我这的网络能访问adobe但是下载不下来flash player
<palomino|working> adobe网站上不是有得下嘛?
<palomino|working> ....
<jusss> palomino|working: 能访问不能下。。。
<crazyMouse> google了一圈,没发现类似情况
<crazyMouse> 有人能提供点思路吗?
<palomino|working> libflashplayer.so? jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯
<crazyMouse> 使用普通用户mkfs和root来做mkfs 会在分区内留下信息?
<palomino|working> 额。。怎么给你呢
<jusss> palomino|working: 网络空间
<huntxu> gfrog: windows下用python會麽 =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: 没写过windows的py
<palomino|working> 有不用注册的么.. jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 当然你不怕安全问题，可以邮件给我，:)
<gfrog> huntxu: 不过没啥差别吧。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> gfrog: import不到模塊 =。=
 * palomino|working 戳 gfrog 
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道要改什麽。。。
<void1> crazyMouse, 那仅仅是分区的owner不同
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个。。。我也不知道。。。
<crazyMouse> void1, 分区可以设置owner 的?
<void1> crazyMouse, 和文件owner的概念一样，手动chown一下就好了
<jusss> palomino|working: hamo没在，要不用他的百度云
<void1> crazyMouse, 你mount之后，就能看到这个分区的owner了呀
<crazyMouse> 对设备文件?还是对挂载点?
<palomino|working> 等我注册个百度网盘。。 jusss
<void1> crazyMouse, 其实是分区的 / 目录的owner
<void1> crazyMouse, 对挂载点
<gfrog> huntxu: sys.path嘛？
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯，thx
<gfrog> jusss: hamo都不在度娘了。
<jusss> gfrog: 哦
<jusss> gfrog: 你还在rh?
<gfrog> jusss: .
<palomino|working> 上传中 jusss
<gfrog> huntxu: 通常的hack行为不都是在sys.path里加一个自己的目录，import完了再删掉。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道windows的模塊在哪。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 系统模块？
<gfrog> huntxu: @_@ 感觉乃的问题好诡异
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗯
<jusss> palomino|working: 连百度音乐都不能下载了。。。
<palomino|working> ... jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: root下载chromium，non-root打开chromium,权限问题？不能下载
<palomino|working> 不知道
<gfrog> huntxu: 难道乃的问题是系统里%PATH%没搞对？
<samuelololol_> 問一下 我有關irc基本問題, 我已經登入我的帳號了，為什麼顯示名稱還是會多一個_底線
<palomino|working> 换root试试
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们都用py自己的安装包的，应该不用自己设置啥。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不知道 =.=
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是32
<huntxu> 32
<huntxu> gfrog: 就是win32*這樣的模塊而已
<gfrog> huntxu: 那不清楚了呢。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 我试试
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的系统救援经历 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416141 还好，终于回来了 。下面是我这次系统救援的经过： 320G硬盘上XP和Ubuntu12.04双系统，然后XP出问题啦，选择重装XP有点麻烦，异想天开找老毛逃维护然后 GhostXp,然后停在100%不动（我的分区比它那个大的原因？ …
<palomino|working> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=311379&uk=1698035013 jusss
<kk> palomino|working ⇪ ti: libflashplayer.7z_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<crazyMouse> void1,谢谢!正如你所说
<crazyMouse> 这么说, ext3分区本身会有owner信息?
<jusss> palomino|working: 好奇怪
<jusss> palomino|working: 我看到chromium把东西下载到了~/download里面可是ls -l download只显示total 0,连权限 之类的都没显示
<palomino|working> ....
<cfy> jusss: 给个地址吧,
<jusss> cfy: 哦，我这的问题好像是不能下载东西到机器上，chromium把东东下载到了~/download里面可是ls -l download什么信息也没有
<cfy> jusss: 哦..
<jusss> jusss@Freja:~$ cd Downloads bash: cd: Downloads: Permission denied
<jusss> 我连自己家目录的文件夹进入权限都没。。。。
<jusss_> 掉了
<crazyMouse> chromium 用哪个用户在执行?
<crazyMouse> ps 看一下
<jusss_> crazyMouse: jusss
<crazyMouse> 这个比较奇怪了
<palomino|working> 你先把~/download权限改成777试试-_-
<jusss_> palomino|working: 666不能cd进去，777能cd进去
<jusss_> palomino|working: 奇怪的事
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 没x权限当然cd不进去
<palomino|working> 目录必须有x
<jusss_> palomino|working: no，cd不需要x吧
<palomino|working> 需要啊
<jusss_> palomino|working: 我文件夹都是666
<palomino|working> palomino@xubuntu:~$ chmod 666 tmp
<palomino|working> palomino@xubuntu:~$ cd tmp
<palomino|working> bash: cd: tmp: 权限不够
<Pwnna> chown -R
<Pwnna> chmod 777? lol don't do it
<CyrusYzGTt> 755
<jusss_> palomino|working: error chrome/browser/spellcheck_host.cc failure to download directory
<palomino|working> 改目录权限，默认都是755 jusss_
<jusss_> pa
<jusss_> palomino|working: desktop文件夹是啥属性
<akong> cd 目录是需要x的，  除了权限，看看owner是不是你自己
 * akong chmod 
<palomino|working> 我这儿是775 jusss_
<palomino|working> 额。。家里是755
<palomino|working> 为何公司是775 -_-
<jusss_> 0
<jusss_> palomino|working: 为啥ls -l出不来这个文件夹的属性是最纠结的
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> no idea
<jusss_> palomino|working: 这是一个什么文件
<jusss_> palomino|working: 总该有个信息吧
<palomino|working> 这是一个神秘的文件！
<jusss_> palomino|working: …
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 更多开发人员投奔安卓阵营　　 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416146 由于安卓智能手机过去几个季度以来出货量显著增长，越来越多的软件开发人员和自由软件项目有意加盟安卓阵营。根据Digitimes的统计，安卓智能手机已经占据全球市场70%的份额，而iOS的份额下降 …
<jusss_> palomino|working: 出来了
<palomino|working> good for you jusss_
<jusss_> palomino|working: you're right
<jusss_> palomino|working: cd是x
<jusss_> palomino|working: 是我把directory file搞糊涂了，现在明白了
<palomino|working> :D
<yunfan> 买了两个usb2rj45到货了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 摆摊了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一个物价堪比魔都，没啥职业市场的的小城市...
<ataouli> 请问 arch的中文频道是多少啊
<MeaCulpa> ataouli: 在oftc不在freenode
<MeaCulpa> 不过貌似没人了
<ataouli> 刚找到了 有25个人 呵呵
<ataouli> 我是用openbox做桌面 在桌面上放图标 最好是支持 的是空调哦怕
<ataouli> 最好是支持.desktop 用哪个软件啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还没看邮件...
<roylez> ataouli: 桌面没有图标好多年了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不是邮件...一楼大厅...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 直接摆摊了，和卖信用卡一样
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 卖啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宁波
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 卖人去NB
<ataouli> 哦～ 没有图标真的不习惯 那么空的桌面不利用浪费了
<MeaCulpa> ataouli: 那盒子不适合你
<MeaCulpa> 桌面空...说明你没在用桌面
<ataouli> 我刚装了做桌面 是openbox+pypanel+qtfm
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不如跳槽吧...
<MeaCulpa> 贴我一天300油钱我可以考虑...
<ataouli> 我想问问 朋友有没有什么好的软件 推荐推荐啊 linux 下面的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 什么都不会，还要有活干的，这样的单位，应该很多吧...
<jusss_> palomino|working: 下载下来的libflashplayer.so放plugins里后视频还是放不了...
<palomino|working> .....
<jusss_> 0
<jusss_> palomino|working: about:plugins显示是shockwave flash
<jusss_> palomino|working: 我下错了？
<jusss_> 还是版本太高？不支持国内视频？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> no idea
<lispghost> lin jun zai me
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我刚才去改了LinkedIn了，POWER SAN Tester => Unix Storage QA
<jusss_> palomino|working: 你那个百度空姐申请好了没，发给我你的lib
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 陡然高端了哈
<palomino|working> 我不是发给你了么- - jusss_
<palomino|working> 11:06左右
<palomino|working> <palomino|working> http://pan.baidu.com/share/link?shareid=311379&uk=1698035013 jusss
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<lispghost> MeaCulpa: what is this
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 把 roylez 扔进太平洋
<mifttt> 厉害
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> roylez: .. ..
<ataouli> help
<palomino|working> .....kk说话了！
<lispghost> da bu liao zhong wen
<alvin_rxg> lispghost: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *MYuo6Ln[*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<lispghost> shit
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> 乐死我了
<lispghost> ^.^
<jusss_> http://www.toudou.com
<jusss_> kk: renjiheyi
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 居然有人在weibo晒notes...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 奇葩阿  http://weibo.com/339560608
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 新浪微博注册
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没微博，看不了
<MeaCulpa> ...没weibo还不让看...sina威武
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://gigaom.com/2013/03/20/sorry-google-you-can-keep-it-to-yourself/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Sorry Google; you can Keep it to yourself — Tech News and Analysis
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没微博不让看本来就是反人类
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用户贴的东西，又不是渣浪的
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 如何修复brug 引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416152 我用brug引导成功了，但如果己后重装系统改写了mbr 如何修复brug引导呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-03-21 12:11
<MeaCulpa> http://www.quora.com/If-I-have-to-pee-in-the-swimming-pool-should-I-just-pee
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ If I have to pee in the swimming pool, should I just pee? - Quora
<jvaemape> printf()打印時段錯誤（加\n後可以打印\n前的內容），請問只是什麼原因？
<cuihao> 哦，是这么断句的？打印時/段錯誤
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 反momo imtxc 
<imtxc> 有谁用过这个 gitlab 没噢
<MeaCulpa> http://news.163.com/13/0321/10/8QG0GLNU00011229.html
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ 沈阳菜市场现一元假币 印“中国儿童银行”_网易新闻中心
 * kingroup 我想干电子商务运维啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 小生编了个数值程序，求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416153 #include<stdio.h> int main(void) { int i,max=1000; float epsi=0.000001,x[3],y[3],a[4],b[4],c[4]; printf("形如a1x1+a2x2+a3x3=a4\n b1x1+b2x2+b3x3=b4\n c1x1+c2x2+c3x3=c4\n"); printf("请输入系数"); for(i=0;i<4;i++) { scanf("%f",&a[i]); } for(i=0;i<4;i++) { scanf( …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/ed075p1270
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: A Simple Method To Demonstrate the Enzymatic Production of Hydrogen from Sugar - Journal of Chemical Education (ACS Publications and Division of Chemical Education)
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 某犹太科学家高中时候参与的论文
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 后来的一篇论文 http://rabi.nmr.mgh.harvard.edu/DOT/PDF/Baird_NeuroImage_16_1120_2002.pdf
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ {, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那位科学家有个艺名，Natalie Portman...
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基哇哇
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: fuck, 高中就参与这么nb的论文啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: 不见得有多NB, 不过貌似是被作为优秀作文收录的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我不知道她改过名，不过她做学问确实很好。曾经被赞过有很强的 internal horse power
<MeaCulpa> 犹太妖人多
<MeaCulpa> 一般在美国，牛人搞物理，有钱人学法律，勤奋的学医， 这三者都有的，学心理学
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 你的相识啊
<MeaCulpa> 这人是who...眼熟   http://mkaku.org/home/?page_id=120
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: Articles : Welcome to Explorations in Science with Dr. Michio Kaku
<yunfan> iOpera: 在吗
<yunfan> cl
<\cx> cfy: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-382-141.html
<kk> \cx s, ⇪ [北京]法国电信北京研发中心招聘实习生_最新兼职实习信息
<cfy> \cx: 嗯.过会投下
<\cx> cfy: 反正有建立, 投一下就是发封邮件, 见一个投一个, 有人理你你就面试. 挺好.
<\cx> s/建立/简历/
<cfy> \cx: 嗯,好
<cfy> \cx: 这种能投中文简历么?
<\cx> cfy: 英文的好一些吧. 外企.
<yunfan> \cx 要考虑时间成本 以及冲突处理
<cfy> \cx: oh
<KelvanSun> 外文不行啊
<\cx> yunfan: 不不, 现在一个offer都没有, 肯定要有机会都不放过.
<\cx> cfy: 你之前投oracle, 人家回复了吗?
<cfy> \cx: 完全没回音
<wheel> 我回
<\cx> cfy: ... ...
<\cx> cfy: 当年我投novell, 都完全没回音....
<cfy> \cx: 你有投么?
<cfy> ....
<\cx> cfy: 没有...
<cfy> \cx: oh...
<\cx> cfy: 最近太多事情.
<cfy> \cx: 哦...
<\cx> yunfan: 有啥好实现/好用的cache算法吗? lru2太难了, 现在在写arc-fast
<yunfan> \cx: 无 我记得 \rs以前在这里讨论过
<jusss> palomino|working: 安装irssi 和xchat从源里，可是它提示我的某个lib是6，而xchat irssi需要lib是5，这怎么办
<palomino|working> ?_?
<jusss> palomino|working: 库的版本太高。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> palomino|working: 怎么办
<palomino|working> 强行装然后ln -s一个?
<gfrog> cfy: \cx 法国电信就在我们楼啊。 XD
<\cx> gfrog: 恩, 是呀. 我们组xuwang之前在那儿实习过.
<gfrog> \cx: 真幸福
<cfy> gfrog: ....... 可是......
<\cx> gfrog: 法国人懒, 而且喜欢罢工. 所以, 我觉得, 法国公司应该比较好
<gfrog> cfy: 可是啥？
<gfrog> \cx: 真不见得。
<cfy> gfrog: 可是.........唉,不知道我投了,会理我么..
<jusss_> palomino|working: 我去irrsi官网下个新版本
<gfrog> cfy: 你不投那绝对不会有人理你
<rechael> mac osx好难装啊 我弄了半天 还是搞不定  装LINUX毫无压力
<cfy> gfrog: 嗯.说得好~.......
<cfy> 继续投....
<cfy> 海投去....
<gfrog> cfy: 写好你的英文简历。
<cfy> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> cfy: 另外你的中文简历太简略了，学校经历没有，实习经历也没有，没亮点啊。这俩至少应该有一个比较详细。
<gfrog> cfy: 可以适当堆砌关键字。
<cfy> gfrog: 什么叫学校经历?
<gfrog> cfy: 学习经历或者社会活动经历。
<cfy> gfrog: 不是太明白
<freeflyi1g>  
<cherrot> cfy, 你的简历全被拒了 这边有几个校招补录 我转你一下
<cherrot> airead, 你的也被拒了
<cfy> cherrot: 哦,好~
<iOpera> cfy: 叫你继续pl。pl爬网页，搜索邮箱和关键词，直接自动投。
<cfy> iOpera: ...
<gfrog> iOpera: 用不了几天就被扔黑名单了。 XD
<iOpera> 还是我幸福，基本是别人请。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 海投中？
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃是神
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 还没,准备几天后海投
<gfrog> iOpera: 我也想被到处请啊。 @_@
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: +1
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 胖叔, 我也在海投... 求推荐去ms亚洲研究院
<iOpera> 毕业出来就要有名声。 gfrog
<gfrog> iOpera: 那没戏了
<gfrog> iOpera: 在学校都没混好
<wheel> 哈哈哈
<wheel> uvesafb太快了yeah!!!
<MeaCulpa> \cx: 我？ms?
<MeaCulpa> wheel: 没觉得，fb都很慢
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 恩, 或者推荐我去摩根士丹利..
<MeaCulpa> \cx: 丫老子还没的去呢
<iOpera> 点阵不慢
<wheel> MeaCulpa: 很开哦...上网比firefox要快
<iOpera> wheel: 那不说明啥
<wheel> MeaCulpa: 很快哦...上网比firefox要快
<iOpera> 你wm都没啊
<wheel> iOpera: 要怎么说明?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我nVidia显卡，FB不咋的
<iOpera> wheel: 要对等
<wheel> ...
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 高盛也可以...
<wheel> ati...
<iOpera> \cx: 你个妖怪。是imadper?
<\cx> iOpera: ç ´ee
<wheel> 开机50~100M 内存... :)
<\cx> iOpera: 我早就告诉过你我是谁了
<iOpera> nnnd 不能搞这样的nick啊
<\cx> io
<\cx> iOpera: 我之前不是告诉过你吗?!
<iOpera> wheel: 我开X，开fvwm，开机也只57M
<iOpera> \cx: 太小众的nick了
<wheel> iOpera: -o-
<\cx> iOpera: nick还要大众化?!
<iOpera> 带\啊
<wheel> iOpera: 必要是就装fvwm
<\cx> wheel: 找一台64m内存的机器, 怎么开都是占用50mb
<wheel> iOpera: 必要时就装fvwm
<wheel> \cx: ...
<palomino|working> ....
<iOpera> fvwm没混合渲染，就这不好玩。
 * palomino|working 渲染ee
<\cx> stumpwm万岁.
<iOpera> 要所有软件自带libxcompmgr
<iOpera> 破马。。
<wheel> 现在用了差不多500M了
<\cx> iOpera: 求带去洗浴中心
<wheel> ...
<iOpera> 带。来吧
<cherrot> cfy, 查收邮件 :)
<\cx> iOpera: 要特服
<iOpera> spa?
<palomino|working> 被ee带去小心菊花 \\cx
<iOpera> 目前只知道有这
<\cx> iOpera: ... ...
<iOpera> 破马，这家伙。。。
<\cx> iOpera: 不知道spa是啥, 不过貌似不算特服
<palomino|working> 小心驶得万年船...
<\cx> palomino|working: momo
<cfy> cherrot: okay
<iOpera> 没楼梯，只有电梯。一层一层上的。
<wheel> reboot
<gfrog> iOpera: 神，现在还有项目用pl嘛？
<gfrog> iOpera: 我们内部一个渣pl的项目停掉好久了。
<cfy> cherrot: 都深证的呀
<imapder> cfy: 深圳, 远远好于北京.
<cfy> imapder: 嗯....
<jusss__> hi
<kk> jusss__, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<palomino|working> 尾巴越来越长 jusss__
<jusss__> 乱码
<jusss__> 为了
<jusss__> ll了
<iOpera> gfrog: 我不知道。
<jusss__> ¼Ð¾Í½â¾ö乱吗
<kk> jusss__ say: 夹就解决涔卞悧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iOpera> 只是最近看北京有pl吃喝会。
<MeaCulpa> good
<jusss_> irssi的编码在哪设置
<jusss_> 从us下了个irssi
<jusss_> 乱码呀
<qiao> jusss_: ~/.irssi/config
<jusss_> qiao: encode怎么设置在里面
<wheel> uvesafb无敌!
<wheel> 装了mysql-server开机200M汗......
<qiao> jusss_: 我查查。。
<jusss_> qiao: 嗯
<iOpera> 无敌啥。不就多了一个u嘛。lol
<wheel> iOpera: :)
<wheel> iOpera: fvwm太高级了,现在玩不来
<Xmeepo> cherrot: .
<imapder> cherrot: 补招是不是早点儿投简历有优势?
<cherrot> imapder, 不晓得。。或许是到了截止日期后再一起筛？
<imapder> cherrot: 哦. 苨马这要求太高, 去不了...
<wheel> uvesafb ROCK!
<cherrot> imapder, 高啥啊 还不是忽悠
<qiao> jusss_: 你试着 /set recode_autodetect_utf8 ON
<MeaCulpa> wheel: 应该是rocks...
<wheel> MeaCulpa: rocks...
<wheel> rockss
<qiao> jusss_: 或者在.ssh/config文件的setting中添加唉item: recode = "yes";  recode_autodetect_utf8 = "yes"; recode_out_default_charset = "UTF-8"; recode_fallback = "GBK"; recode_transliterate = "yes";
<qiao> jusss_: 打开recode 应该就好了。。
<qiao> jusss_: 我刚发的消息你看到没?
<jusss_> qiao: 嗯
<qiao> jusss_: 你试试需改下，我的现在是这样的，编码好着。。
<jusss__> 测试
<jusss_> qiao: 我还是从装吧...
<vvwalle> arch最小安装，启动才50M
<vvwalle> 我kde配置好了才250M
<vvwalle> vbox虚拟机
<wheel> vvwalle: lenny kde3 才125M
<jusss__> ..
<Xmeepo> cherrot: 贵公司的补招,简历是发给你还是发给哪个HR邮箱?
<cherrot> Xmeepo, 应届生？
<cherrot> Xmeepo, 先发我 :)
<wheel> :) uvesafb + lamp = ROCKS!!!
<Xmeepo> 应届生
<Xmeepo> 好~你邮箱是?
<wheel> Xmeepo: 你应届毕业生linux很过关了吗???使用年龄.....????????
<Xmeepo> 额..就三年左右把
<Xmeepo> wheel: 就三年左右把
<wheel> Xmeepo: 现在可以做什么项目了?
<imapder> wheel: 你是?
<wheel> imapder: :)
<jusss___> 好吧
<imapder> wheel: 谁的nick/
<imapder> wheel: 你是谁的马甲?
<freeflyi1g> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/230682.htm
<kk> freeflyi1g s, ⇪ [图]Rollie推出“蛋蛋大师烹饪系统” 为你带来鸡蛋的第101种吃法_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<jusss___> 终于设置好了
<wheel> imapder: 我是骗子
<imapder> ...
<Xmeepo> wheel: 写一个小型的搜索引擎a算么
<imapder> freeflyi1g: 早上已经看到了...
<imapder> freeflyi1g: 不过 adam不来了...
<wheel> #debian #ubuntu 的都叫我骗子
<wheel> Xmeepo: 厉害...汗
<wheel> 哈哈哈
<imapder> gfrog: 问下, 你知道, openshift那个东西, 现在有盈利吗?
<gfrog> imapder: 完全不了解。
<Xmeepo> wheel: 不厉害的...就很简单的提供一个搜索功能而已
<Xmeepo> \quit
<jusss___> 今天天气不好
<jusss___> 阴天
<jusss___> palomino|working: 为了装irssi，把libperl的版本降低了。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss___> palomino|working: 一件奇葩的事，别的都是因为库版本太低无法安装，这个因为库版本太高无法安装。。。
<onlylove> 我要疯了……谁有有googleplay的手机……帮我下个原版游戏……
<onlylove> 给模拟器装上市场居然搜不到
<jusss___> onlylove: 啥游戏？我只有android market。。。没google play
<onlylove> 其他的还不能下载……
<jusss___> test
<kk> jusss___, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<onlylove> 其他的方式都是试过，apk downloader是403，real apk leecher因为不能设置代理挂了
<onlylove> jusss___: 你那个是官方市场吧？
<onlylove> jusss___: 官方市场升级了
<onlylove> jusss___: 升级以后就是play
<wheel> 我有googlepaly
<onlylove> wheel: 能用不，不是闪退或者连不上的那种吧
<wheel> play商店...
<wheel> 提示: 无连接(重试)
<wheel> 哈哈啊
<onlylove> wheel: 没啥，我要下载的是免费游戏……你愿意就帮忙，不愿意就算了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] googleplay现在国家好不爽
<wheel> onlylove: 要有@gmail.com帐号...我么有
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail: Email from Google (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<onlylove> wheel: 我给你提供个临时的
<wheel> onlylove: 我连上去了....
<wheel> onlylove: 开了wifi
<wheel> .....
<wheel> onlylove: 什么游戏?
<onlylove> wheel: birzzle
<jusss___> onlylove: 我刷的巴西的rom.里面就是market ,然后就没生过级，因为手机太渣。。。
<wheel> 搓开美女衣服???
<wheel> onlylove: :)
<onlylove> wheel: 我再说一遍，birzzle
<wheel> onlylove: 蓝鸟?
<onlylove> wheel: 小鸟爆破
<wheel> 看到了
<onlylove> wheel: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.enfeel.birzzle&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5lbmZlZWwuYmlyenpsZSJd
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Birzzle - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<wheel> onlylove: 发送电子email: google_info@ttis.jp
<onlylove> wheel: 这啥？
<wheel> onlylove: 问作者要...
<onlylove> wheel: 就是说，这货play不提供下载？
<wheel> http://jplocker.uichange.com/UMS/store/jplocker.action
<kk> wheel s, ⇪ FunLocker
<wheel> onlylove: 提示安装...
<onlylove> wheel: 你有豌豆荚或者adb吧……pull下就有了
<onlylove> wheel: 你这个不是……你这个是birzzle unlocker
<onlylove> wheel: 我今天在play也找到那么个东西
<wheel> onlylove: .....
<wheel> onlylove: 猴子爆破?
<onlylove> wheel: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.enfeel.birzzle&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5lbmZlZWwuYmlyenpsZSJd
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: Birzzle - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<onlylove> wheel: 和猴子没关系……
<wheel> onlylove: 没找到....
<onlylove> wheel: 看来这东西原版没法下载……
<wheel> onlylove: 写个python代码把它下了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.guokr.com/question/114733/
<kk> UbuntuTalk s, ⇪ 我们是否应该使用一次性筷子？ | 问答 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<onlylove> wheel: 有个程序应该可以下……但是不能过代理，我这边有代理，没法玩
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 昨天还是前天的，看到群里在讨论一次性筷子。
<onlylove> wheel: real apk leecher
<wheel> 去尿尿
<onlylove> wheel: 有人说用apk downloader可以下载，但是我装上以后就是403
<wheel> onlylove: 你被墙了
<onlylove> wheel: 我在墙外
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] GAE加上一个市场解锁可以修改手机国家
<wheel> 我下了...小鸟爆破
<onlylove> UbuntuTalk: 问题是……找不到呢，在play上
<onlylove> wheel: 你咋下的
<wheel> onlylove: 你被墙外了...
<onlylove> wheel: 嗯，被墙外了
<wheel> onlylove: 摸一下"安装"
<onlylove> wheel: 百度网盘有没……
<onlylove> wheel: 找个我能够得到的地方扔上去，谢谢了
<wheel> onlylove: 没法用.....要解琐什么的....
<onlylove> wheel: 解锁？
<onlylove> wheel: 一个游戏要解锁？
<wheel> .........
<wheel> onlylove: 要上网张解锁....
<wheel> onlylove: 网站开不了
<onlylove> wheel: 不是，这啥……
<wheel> onlylove: 这是解锁软件....
<onlylove> wheel: 你还是下错了……
<onlylove> wheel: 小鸟爆破是游戏
<wheel> onlylove: 锁屏的?
<wheel> onlylove: 玩不了...解锁已启用....
<onlylove> wheel: 那你还是下载的birzzle unlocker
<iOpera> 啥游戏，国内的市场app都有。
<wheel> ....
<onlylove> iOpera: 想要原版的
<iOpera> 要韩文的？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 国内市场版本旧
<iOpera> 不可能旧。国内搞这些盗版整理，最强大了
<wheel> onlylove: android eclipse adt都被墙了...墙外游戏肯定也是
<jusss___> iOpera: help
<jusss___> iOpera: http://code.bulix.org/t18eaa-83165?raw
<kk> jusss___ ⇪ ti: {"encoding"=>"gzip", 长度=>20.00 B, "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我的软件大部分都是通过googleplay下载的
<onlylove> wheel: 我用模拟器加载play就找不到这游戏
<onlylove> wheel: 什么切西瓜什么的都有
<wheel> onlylove: 国内有360手机助手
<wheel> :)
<onlylove> wheel: 360你开发的？
<wheel> onlylove: ...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个游戏限制了国家
<onlylove> wheel: 那你可以说其他的，比方说豌豆荚么
<wheel> onlylove: 我被安装了360助手,现在删除不了......
<iOpera> jusss_: 那软件不用的。找别人。还分native库。
<onlylove> wheel: 刷之
<jusss_> iOpera: 忘了，你说opera控...
<wheel> onlylove: 刚刷了最新系统...也有
<jusss_> iOpera: 是
<onlylove> wheel: 啥？那么强悍？
<wheel> onlylove: .,,.,/.,/,/.,/.,/.,/.,/
<jusss___> iOpera: 把/etc/fstab里面哪行/dev/sdb1 /media/usb0注释掉，还是会自动挂载u盘，/etc/udev/rules.d/下面没找到udisk
<wheel> onlylove: 360手机助手有下...韩国版...
<onlylove> wheel: 国际版……
<onlylove> wheel: 棒子文玩不转
<onlylove> wheel: 话说你那360怎么被上去的
<iOpera> jusss_: . 几个尾巴。。
<iOpera> fstab里面sdb1 改成错误的。就不会了。lol
<jusss> iOpera: 刚才3个，现在1个
<iOpera> 你gnome2的，应该还有那udisk的文件啊
<jusss> iOpera: rules.d里没找到udisk
<iOpera> 什么系统
<wheel> onlylove: 不知道
<iOpera> ls，贴下
<jusss> iOpera: debian 6.0.4
<iOpera> 大便的。问别人。文件是可能不同
<jusss> iOpera: ...
<onlylove> jusss: 你搞了一天没update到607？
<jusss> onlylove: update了
<onlylove> jusss: 自动挂载那个，你在nalius行为里面找下
<jusss> onlylove: 为了装irssi，还把libperl的版本从squeezy6降到了squeezy5
<jusss> onlylove: gconf-editor？
<onlylove> jusss: 你……我装的时候为啥正常呢
<onlylove> jusss: 不是……
<onlylove> jusss: 就是那个移动设备
<onlylove> jusss: 我用的xfce和fluxbox，那个东西应该差不多，就是在系统管理类里面有个移动设备，相机什么的
<jusss> onlylove: fstab里面哪行/dev/sdb1是干啥的
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，ubantu如何使用无线上网卡？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416167 ubantu无法使用华为EC122无线上网卡，需要安装驱动吗？到哪里下载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ljpiao — 2013-03-21 15:57
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道&我从来不看那些
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> wheel: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tpad.change.unlock.xiao3niao3bao4po4ad#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDUwMSwiY29tLnRwYWQuY2hhbmdlLnVubG9jay54aWFvM25pYW8zYmFvNHBvNGFkIl0.
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: Birzzle - Android locker - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<onlylove> wheel: 你下的应该是这个
<jusss> iOpera: fstab里面那行/dev/sdb1是干啥的
<ubuntu518> 学习python怎么养啊
<cuihao> 养？
<ubuntu518> 是怎么样
<qiao> kk: 点点。。
<ubuntu518> 第一次自己学习啊
<cherrot> ubuntu518, dive into python3
<cuihao> 学呗，没坏处
<cuihao> a byte of python
<cuihao> dip没看过
<ubuntu518> 前景怎么阳
<ubuntu518> 怎么样
<cuihao> 。。。没考虑过
<cuihao> 兴趣而已……
<ubuntu518> 你对什么感兴趣
<cuihao> ……编程
<ubuntu518> python
<ubuntu518> 你知道 吗
<cuihao> 知道啊
<cherrot> cuihao, 感觉比 a byte of python 写的好～
<cuihao> cherrot: 不清楚了。我喜欢bop是因为字少，看着不瞌睡……
<ubuntu518> bop是什么啊
<cherrot> cuihao, 都很短小精悍 lol
<cuihao> a byte of python
<pd520c> 刚刚上线，你们在聊啥？
<onlylove> ubuntu518: 你应该问iOpera
<ubuntu518> 他在这个方面很牛吗
<cuihao> =w=
<ubuntu518> ？？？？？？？？
<jusss> onlylove: 海森塞尔耳机有杂音。。。
 * jusss 快要考2级了。我该看看书了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你音源有杂音吧
<pd520c> 什么二级？
<onlylove_> jusss: 不是计算机二级吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 不能所有音源都有杂音吧
<jusss> onlylove_: 当然是计算机2级C
<onlylove_> jusss: 你换别的耳机呢
<onlylove_> jusss: 别的耳机没问题就是你耳机坏了
<jusss> onlylove_: 貌似没
<jusss> onlylove_: 新买的。。。第1天就有那种电音。。。
<onlylove_> jusss: 你声卡不好……
<jusss> onlylove_: ...
<wheel> jusss: 你会用word吗?
<onlylove_> jusss: 去别人那试试
<jusss> wheel: 不会
<jusss> onlylove_: ...
<wheel> jusss: execl?
<jusss> wheel: word excel ppt都不会，但是我一级计算机还是过了，lol
<onlylove_> wheel: excel，别拼错了
<iOpera> 国家计算机考试？那都是小孩子把戏。学word
<jusss> iOpera: 记不住那些东东。。。
<wheel> jusss: onlylove_ 厉害!
<qiao> jusss: 耳机应该问 imapder
<jusss> qiao: 哦
<jusss> imapder: 大侠
<wheel> 考试应该考irc
<jusss> imapder: 求耳机推荐
<airead> wheel, 考 emacs
<wheel> airead: ...
<jusss> wheel: airead ,考日本爱情片主演
<iOpera> 恩。word/excel都能指定。emacs也应该指定考试。
<iOpera> 然后全国教授都考不过
<iOpera> nnnd 教授都会word了
<wheel> jusss: 表达了什么主题?
<onlylove_> iOpera: emacs那么难，考下ｖｉｍ　就好了
<jusss> wheel: 嗯
<wheel> 我错了...excel
<wheel> 爱情片啊
<wheel> jusss:
<jusss> iOpera: 突然感觉gnome2挺不错的吗，
<iOpera> 是不错啊。只是不高级。
<onlylove_> jusss: 你肯定是fvwm用久了用傻了
<iOpera> onlylove_: 说啥呢
<roylez> iOpera: 渣神
<airead> wheel jusss 选择题：以下哪个 mode 确实在 emacs 中存在 (A) c-mode;  (B) R-mode;  (C) vim-mode; (D) org-mode;  (E) artist-mode
<jusss> iOpera: 设置快捷键很简单，不像kde4设置个快捷键都要搜，简直是反人类
<onlylove_> iOpera: 又没有黑你
<iOpera> 乐乐朵
<jusss> airead: 不会emacs，我是notepad党
<wheel> airead: 都有
<iOpera> onlylove_: 犯我境者，虽远必诛
<jusss> 。。。
<iOpera> 敢藐视fvwm
<airead> wheel, 恭喜你，答对了！  那么，第二题
<onlylove_> jusss: 都是你，我不过是说你用fvwm用傻了，神开始咬人了
<airead> wheel, 这道选择题证明了什么？
<wheel> airead: luck me.
<wheel> airead: lucky
<wheel> airead: 我猜的
<jusss> onlylove_: 我用的是fvwm1,不是fvwm2,你应该指明，这不能怨我
<airead> wheel, emacs can do many thing. :)
<iOpera> onlylove_: 赔我一辆segway算了
<jusss> 现在的fvwm应该默指fvwm2吧?
<airead> jusss, nano 好用
<jusss> airead: ...
<wheel> airead: 你英文真好!
<jusss> airead: 那咋不说ed好用呢
<airead> wheel, s
<airead> jusss, ed 更好用
<wheel> airead: word好!
<jusss> airead: 。。。好吧,cmd里面的那个edit也一定很好用
<airead> jusss,  cat << OEF  好用
<airead> wheel, word 不美
<wheel> airead: word 很丑!
<jusss> onlylove_: 要装dhclient,装哪个？
<jusss> onlylove_: install啥
<onlylove_> jusss: 你没有dhclient?你咋搞得
<onlylove_> jusss: net-utils?
<jusss> onlylove_: 有。。。
<onlylove_> jusss: 有你装什么劲
<jusss> onlylove_: ubuntu没，我意味debian也没。。。
<jusss> onlylove_: so..
<jusss> onlylove_: 以为
<onlylove_> jusss: 我拍你
<iOpera> 啥系统没？
<iOpera> dos?
<jusss> iOpera: ubuntu好像没dhclient
<jusss> iOpera: 10.10
<onlylove_> jusss: 神问我要的segway你给赔上
<iOpera> 。
<onlylove_> jusss: 那有dhcpd吧
<iOpera> onlylove_: 赶紧挣钱
<onlylove_> jusss: 反正得有个
<jusss> onlylove_: 嗯
<iOpera> 你家估计都是高级路由
<jusss> iOpera: 我用了10.10整整1年了，fvwm9个月了，现在都没了，呜呜
<onlylove_> jusss: cpufreq装了没
<jusss> onlylove_: 貌似有
<onlylove_> jusss: 靠，我用xp6年，vista两年，7到现在，我还没说啥呢
<jusss> onlylove_: 我就一台笔记本。。。
<iOpera> 90后？
<jusss> iOpera: 嗯
<iOpera> 没问你。问 onlylove_
<jusss> 。。。猜着也不是问我。。。
<jusss> 我只是想搭话而已
<iOpera> 好吧
<onlylove_> iOpera: 我80后
<wheel> 我是00后
<roylez> wheel: 10后吧？
<onlylove_> wheel: 三岁能上网还知道ｉｒｃ　很厉害
<jusss> onlylove_: 我把libflashplay.so放/usr/lib/chromium-brower/plugins里面了怎么chromium还是看不了tudou
<wheel> roylez: 我不象3岁...
<onlylove_> jusss: 我不知道，我用的ff，放在用户目录下面有个mozilla/plugin
<wheel> onlylove_: 3岁的时候就只会打麻将...
<gebjgd> wheel: 微观10后
<onlylove_> wheel: 三岁我还不会麻将呢，你还是比我厉害
<wheel> jusss: chromium装好就可以看了.不用家什么.so
<iOpera> onlylove_: 89？
<iOpera> 你95都没用过嘛
<wheel> gebjgd: 微观?
<gebjgd> wheel: 你多大？
<jusss> wheel: ...
<iOpera> wheel: 3岁就是赌棍？
<gebjgd> wheel: 月经初潮了巴？
<wheel> :)
<jusss> wheel: 那是chrome
<onlylove_> iOpera: 我有那么小么
<wheel> jusss: chromium这么邪恶 ?
<airead>  wheel 我3岁的时候能通关魂斗罗
<onlylove_> iOpera: 我到希望自己是89年的
<wheel> airead: o_o
<wheel> gebjgd: 我30了
<airead> wheel, 超级玛丽的迷宫过不去
<gebjgd> wheel: 绝经了？
<bellchu> ...
<wheel> ...
<gebjgd> bellchu: 好久不见
<gebjgd> bellchu: 楚楚
<bellchu> ...
<gebjgd> bellchu: 尽管你没换马甲  我还是能认出你
<bellchu> 好久不见
<gebjgd> bellchu: 还在上海呢
<gebjgd> bellchu: 还在用mac？
<bellchu> 是啊。。。。
<bellchu> 新版本的limechat不会用了
<gebjgd> bellchu: 我竟然没记错你
<jusss> onlylove_: 把libflashplayer.so放到iceweasel的components里面还是不行。。。
<jusss> onlylove_: 话说debian有ff?
<onlylove_> jusss: 去商标的
<BaByChU> 这样就好了
<onlylove_> jusss: ice weasel
<jusss> onlylove_: 我的ice weasel里没mozilla/plugins
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 猪肉汤好喝么
<jusss> onlylove_: 有components
<onlylove_> jusss:　在～/下面有个.mozilla
<jusss> onlylove_: ...
<onlylove_> jusss: 你跑哪里去玩了？/usr？
<BaByChU> whois
<wheel> jusss: 放到~/.mozilla/plugins里
<jusss> onlylove_: /usr/bin/iceweasel/components
<BaByChU> ....
<onlylove_> jusss: 你果然跑/usr里面玩了
<jusss> onlylove_: 难道错了？
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 年纪大了 新的东西不会用了
<jusss> onlylove_: 总不会跟拥有者和权限有关吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 你去adobe下载通用tgz，然后里面有安装方式
<onlylove_> jusss: 说的很明白放哪里
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 输入法搞半天 全角半角搞不清楚了
<BaByChU> 有人搞openstack的么？
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 笨
<jusss> onlylove_: 我直接下tar.gz解压后把libflashplayer.so放插件里就行了呀，在wheezy里就是这么干的，怎么squeezy里不行了
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 年纪大了
<onlylove_> jusss: 里面有readme
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 这里倒是人一直很多
<gebjgd> ofan: piggybox knownbad 现在正好是spring break巴
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 那是
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 可惜没人回答我问题
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 我都成立起独立的频道了
<onlylove_> 而且wheezy是7　squeeze是6
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 。。。。啥频道？
<gebjgd> BaByChU: #archlinux-cn
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 已经与世隔绝很久了
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 原来如此
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 你用mac 用傻了巴
<wheel> 哈哈哈
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 我只是桌面用mac
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 桌面用mac多不给力
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 3年就要扔电脑
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 最近搞cloud搞死了快
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 国内流行云了？
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 微软的case我在做 Azure
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 和Office365
<jusss> onlylove_: 你那个libxxx.so在哪个文件了？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 连搜狗输入法都云了
<gebjgd> tenzu: 很厉害
<gebjgd> BaByChU: 不用微软的东西
<tenzu> gebjgd: 杀毒软件也是云查杀
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 为了赚钱
<onlylove_> jusss:哪个lib
<BaByChU> gebjgd: Amazon AWS我也在参与
<jusss> onlylove_: libflashplayer.so
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 我两边都快搞混了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你看下压缩包里面的readme就好了
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 所以firm吧亚马逊的case踢掉了  因为微软有钱。。。。。
<onlylove_> jusss: 一般的是在~/.mozilla/plugin
<BaByChU> gebjgd: 有人搞Openstack么。。。。。。
<wheel> 我
<BaByChU> wheel: 老面孔啊  哈哈
<wheel> 没搞
<BaByChU> wheel: 擦
<wheel> wheel是老面孔了?
<BaByChU> wheel: 本来想说有点问题
<wheel> ...
<BaByChU> wheel: 几个群里叫wheel的太多了
<BaByChU> 。。。。
<wheel> ...
<wheel> BaByChU: 问把.我看过Openstak
<onlylove_> 论坛404了……发生啥了
<wheel> BaByChU: ZFS
<BaByChU> wheel:ip指定的模式可以做到精确指定么
<BaByChU> wheel: 擦
<wheel> BaByChU: 太高深了.我是菜鸟
<BaByChU> wheel: 好吧
<wheel> 求饶!
<BaByChU> 怎么好多都是潜水的吗？
<jusss> onlylove_: 还是不行
<wheel> onlylove_: 我上不了wiki nginx 404
<jusss> onlylove_: 为毛debian的源里fvwm是2？？？？
<gebjgd> jusss: 因为debian是老旧的发行版
<onlylove_> jusss: 我不知道
<gebjgd> jusss: 傻  上testing 或者sid源
<jusss> onlylove_: 我想要fvwm1呀！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<jusss> gebjgd: 我要的是fvwm1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove_> jusss: 你自己下载编译吧
<gebjgd> jusss: 自己现在编译
<tenzu> 神器不是你能驾驭的
<imapder> qiao: 在吗?
<jusss> fvwm1陪伴了我整整9个多月，现在竟然没了。。。。
<qiao> imapder: 恩
<imapder> qiao: msg
<jusss> onlylove_: 额，163的源竟然同时有1和2.哇卡卡
<jusss> fvwm1 fvwm2
 * kingroup 又想辞职怎么办？
<imapder> yunfan: 在吗?
<chengshiding> 辞职需谨慎。
<kingroup> chengshiding: 表示无爱啊
<chengshiding> kingroup 怎么无爱啊。
<kingroup> 不喜欢机房
<chengshiding> kinggroup 你做运维的吗？
<kingroup> chenhaixiao: 是啊
<chengshiding> kingroup: 哦。还是好好考虑吧，毕竟辞职后还得找工作
<gfrog> kingroup: 找好下家儿了嘛？ 月供有着落了嘛？
 * gfrog 求打击辞职人士的经典问题。
<yunfan> imapder: 怎么说
 * yunfan qa
<chengshiding> 为什么这个指令/msg nickserv listchans查不到我加入的#ubuntu-cn呢，结果显示-NickServ- No channel access was found for the nickname mynick
<imapder> yunfan: 你的那个vps, 是不是每个用户只能登录单次?
<yunfan> imapder: 没有啊
<imapder> yunfan: 我试了几次, 都是如果a/b都登录, a就会掉线
<chengshiding> 求指教？？？
<yunfan> imapder: 没有限制 否则我不可能pc+chrome上都能用jyf登录上去
<yunfan> imapder: 那应该是墙检测到两个通道的问题
<imapder> yunfan: 好吧.我再试试看. 谢谢.
<chengshiding> ALL: 为什么这个指令/msg nickserv listchans查不到我加入的#ubuntu-cn呢，结果显示-NickServ- No channel access was found for the nickname mynick
<imapder> qiao: ping. msg
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • [求助]关于动态查看LOG的tail命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416169 现在用 Code: tail -f xxx.log 动态查看一个日志文件。 但是log里东西太多，有很多不需要看到的东西在不停的“刷屏”，很痛苦的说 尝试采用 Code: tail -f xxx.log | grep 'abc' 来查看包含abc的那行log，但是，如 …
<qiao> kk: time
<imapder> yunfan: 我不需要那个ssh帐号了~ 谢谢你~
<imapder> yunfan: 搞不定~
<kinglet> 你好
<yunfan> imapder: o
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 呱
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕牛铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿棍儿刮
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦
 * gfrog 瓷饭
<yunfan> adam8157: 居然中途跑了
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥子
<yunfan> adam8157: firmware的事
<adam8157> yunfan: 我没有异议啊 就没再说
<yunfan> adam8157: 毛 我在等你给我解释怎么兼容大小端的问题
<adam8157> yunfan: 硬件去操作, 和你cpu没关系
<yunfan> 而且我看内核的目录下 他的firmware有各种格式 有的用iHEx 有的就是bin
<yunfan> adam8157: 那返回数据必然要有个顺序规定 就像网络字节序那样 否则目标机器的字节序和主机是相反的 这个怎么办
<adam8157> yunfan: 和你的cpu无关啊, 设备来搞
<yunfan> adam8157: 代码本身运行是与主机无关的 但是你总是要跟主机交换数据的
<yunfan> 要不然 你要设备做啥
<adam8157> yunfan: 设备和cpu交换, 但是和firmware无关啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 既然是firmware在设备里运行 数据自然也是那个firmware控制产生的嘛
<adam8157> yunfan: 设备和cpu之间处理的过程你不用在意firmware啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 那看来是走别的协议
<adam8157> yunfan: to_cpu之类的宏会搞定字节序啊
<imapder> yunfan: 有函数可以统一字节序的
<yunfan> adam8157: 宏是编译阶段的 但是firmware这块管不到 额
<yunfan> imapder: 你有没有去探测过那些 firmware 看看他们都在搞什么花样
<adam8157> yunfan: firmware和设备能一致就可以了啊 别的不用管!
<imapder> yunfan: 没有...
<adam8157> yunfan: 考虑个鬼host cpu啊
<yunfan> 不过我许多firmware都超级短 怀疑是跟量产一样 写个接受数据的配置而已
<yunfan> adam8157: 不跟你说了 额
<adam8157> =,= 下班
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<chengshiding> HHH
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那东西是做个国内的假ip
<imtxc> imapder: 大师好
<imtxc> imapder: 今天得空了？
<imapder> imtxc: 你认错人了
<imtxc> imapder: 哦
<imtxc> imapder: 你不是 imapder么
<imtxc> 哎呀？ imadper?
<imapder> imtxc: 我是imapder呀
<imtxc> 我认错了 imapder sorry
<imapder> imtxc: :-)
<imtxc> imapder: 那你是谁？
<imapder> imtxc: \cx
<imtxc> ...............................
<gebjgd> 有人买了类似美如画a6的东西了么
<stardiviner> 那是啥东东啊？
<gebjgd> stardiviner: google下
<stardiviner> 我这里Windows下打开google主页需要两分钟。。。。还好还有duckduckgo，但是两个有时候搜索结果相差很大。。。。
<stardiviner> 用百度吧。。。怕对不起自己。。。。
<cuihao> 翻墙
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 。。。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 别用win就是了
<cuihao> =3= 用了Linux就能上google了？
<stardiviner> 这不是Arch的home分区还没修好么，前几天分区的super block坏了，今天刚到的移动硬盘，正在转移数据。等备份好整个电脑硬盘，我就开始试试mke2fs -S来重写super block试试
<stardiviner> cuihao: 差不多，我Linux下的东西比较齐全。。。。饭墙的东西都是Linux下的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416181 我 500 g的硬盘,2G内存 /boot 200M 主分区 / 200G 主分区 /home 200G /usr 97G swap 2G 我想问的是 可以不设置/和boot为主分区吗, 这是必需的吗 /var 应该分多少合适呢, 这是读写比较频繁的目录, 分多了怕浪费,少了又怕不够.  …
<gebjgd> stardiviner: home分区还能坏了
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 是啊
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 谁让你瞎折腾的
<stardiviner> 其实/这种root分区坏了大不了重装，但是这/home分区。。。真是，其实要是只是配置文件也还好，我有git备份，但是我的Org，wiki都在/home里，实在是。。。。不得不拯救啊
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 我那么多台arch的home分区从来没坏过
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 都怪firefox的flash老是卡死。。。
<stardiviner> 我不得不强制关机很多次。。。。
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 难道是我人品有问题。。。
<stardiviner> 不应该啊
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 用chrome
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 分区从来只分，/，/home，SWAP
<stardiviner> 我运气向来不错的啊
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我也考虑过，就是从firefox迁移到chrome的问题。我不适应啊。chrome没强大的查件。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 我就用chrome看flash
<stardiviner> 笑看风云：我也是，如果打算做一半做小网站，那就会细分分区
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 从来不卡？难道我要从此过上从Firefox复制链接到chrome看视频的生活？况且开两个浏览器我的内存吃不消。（我真的该升级内存了，才2G啊）
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 2G路过
<gebjgd> stardiviner: xfce4
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 我还是subtle WM呢，一点都不吃啥内存的，就是开个Firefox吃内存。。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 不知道
<stardiviner> 还有就是再收邮件的时候getmail吃内存，canto（python写的）更新RSS吃内存，其他都超级小的。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: tb路过
<stardiviner> TB是啥？
<gebjgd> stardiviner: thunderbird
<stardiviner> 哦，我windows下也用这个，现在感觉真的很好用。
<stardiviner> 很不错，还有IRC，以后可能Linux下的IRC会迁移到TB上去
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 我不用win
<stardiviner> 我有时用用，主要是QQ，游戏，还有上上淘宝店铺管理用
<gebjgd> stardiviner: qq用android
<stardiviner> vbox开不起，。。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 不玩什么游戏
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 没有淘宝店铺
<stardiviner> 我手机小黑N900，等我过一个月换了android，我也入大众流了。我也不玩什么游戏，和亲戚玩几盘
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你是工作在Linux上？
<stardiviner> 这么好？
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 我什么都在linux上
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 好好啊。。。这样最爽了
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 1 你自己只用linux
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 2 你找到linux开发的工作就行了
<stardiviner> 我不搞软件的，我就是业余的学习下编程。工作是种葡萄。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 农民？
<stardiviner> 是啊
<stardiviner> 怎么样？很帅气吧
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 农民企业家 牛逼
<stardiviner> 哈哈
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 一定是壕
<stardiviner> 而且还是年轻人，
<stardiviner> 不是，就是包了一块说大不大的田在种葡萄。。。。
<stardiviner> 算不上什么嚎，
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 月入10w？
<stardiviner> 大家USB3.0一般传输速率是多少？我的是25MB/s左右
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 80mb/s
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 怎么可能，我们才开始种，1到两年后有收成
<stardiviner> 我靠。。。。怎么会相差这么大？
<stardiviner> 不过如果只看销售期，那可能有个5w/月，毕竟一个月就要销售完的。
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 哦 年入5w？
<gebjgd> stardiviner: 是少点
<stardiviner> 就是啊，所以嘛，不过管理的好，会有所明显增加。不过前期没经验，估计不行。
<stardiviner> gebjgd: 你新买来的移动硬盘格式化么？
<gebjgd> stardiviner: ntfs
<zoozkop> topic
<Guest56502> 有中国的用户吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ......
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ？？
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • zdclient在12.10中为什么没法用。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416193 如题。在12.04中还用的好好的。 这回在12.10中，把它解压到主文件夹，然后sudo ./install 然后终端返回说 installaton done 然后去usr/local/bin 里也有runzdclient （绿色显示） 但是只要输入 runzdclient  …
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] [ircbot] [Guest56502] 有中国的用户吗   你好，我是中国人
<freeflyi1g> UbuntuTalk: lol
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] ～～
<CyrusYzGTt> 恩，，我是 天朝广府人士
<ASIABAA> 广府边度
<freeflyi1g> CyrusYzGTt: 白云机场到中山有大巴不
<ASIABAA> 估计这里是硕果仅存的聊天室了。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 可以坐地铁到广州南，然后坐城轨到中山
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflyi1g§ ,,宅男很久，， 除了岗顶  ，，没有怎么逛街
<abinez> 怎么整治牛苍蝇啊
<ASIABAA> 进来出游要带钢盔呀
<abinez> 那些都是吸血鬼
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我以前在黄埔时，经常出去骑单车，现在在天河了，时间少了，就经常宅着了。
<abinez> 太恐怖了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 经常宅着也无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> 当自己是 修炼长生 或者 修炼速死  就不会无聊的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 。。
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我周日要去萝岗植树公园玩野餐～
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 推荐 劫魔道 和 太末之力 ， 灭世道
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 啥玩意？
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 速死 。。小说看多了
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 对此兴趣不大。
<CyrusYzGTt> UbuntuTalk§ 好吧，， 一边去，， 看 AV
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我看美剧～
<CyrusYzGTt> 行尸走肉第三季？
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] TBBT
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 好吧，其实我已经好久没追了。
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<jusss> tbbt是啥
<cuihao> 铁棒棒糖
<CyrusYzGTt> T字内裤变态狂
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] The BIg Bang Theory
<CyrusYzGTt> 真高兴，终于有纯情剧情 开头的 AV了，而且是 一对一的
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 生活大爆炸
<CyrusYzGTt> 生活大爆炸
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 1 vs 1.你不喜欢群p
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 吗
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<abinez> 你的昵称一定是“好人”。。RT @iamyid: 许久没联系的朋友来找我，我更希望我们能聊聊『你在哪，在干嘛，开不开心』这样的问题，而不是『电脑开不了机咋办，你会设置路由器吗，手机短信丢了你会恢复吗』。到底是什么时候开始我们的关系发展到这么利益化的程度？
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch下如何加密ome http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416200 能不能和ubuntu一样加密自己的窝，我的窝里面有好多东西了，现在加密会不会要很多时间？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2013-03-21 21:58
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你看的片叫啥名？主演是谁？有道具吗？能给我吗？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢瀨亚美莉
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ http://av22.hdav-dvd.com/天海翼合集/【每日更新678dvd.com】IPTD613.rmvb
<kk> CyrusYzGTt s, ⇪ hdav-dvd.com
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 有瀨亚美莉的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..应该没有吧，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你看过瀨亚美莉的片吗
<freeflyi1g> http://oss.org.cn/?action-viewnews-itemid-84767
<kk> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: Ubuntukylin 诞生：CCN开源软件创新联合实验室正式成立 - 开源中国网
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..求图片看看
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%E6%BF%91%E4%BA%9A%E7%BE%8E%E8%8E%89&ie=utf-8&in=30962&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&pn=49&rn=1&di=79692527950&ln=1372&fr=&fm=&fmq=1363875309575_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=#pn49&-1&di79692527950&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fimg.eastweek.com.hk%2Farticle_multimedia%2F5835%2F1_n.jpg&fromURLippr_z2C%24qAzdH3FAzdH3Fjwfpojjh_z%26e3Bv54_z%26e3BihAzdH3Ftg1jx_z%26e3Brir%3Fwt1%3Dcbnc&W
<kk> jusss s, ⇪ 濑亚美莉的搜索结果_百度图片搜索
<icesword> 哈哈哈哈
<icesword> 东北狗臭傻逼
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 不看了，睡觉去，。。明天要上班//
<kungfan> 什么东西
<kungfan> ？
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 求个迅雷离线号
<jusss> imapder: 求个迅雷离线帐号
<imapder> jusss: 你谁?
<imapder> jusss: 认识我?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 要干嘛？
<jusss> imapder: 不认识
<imapder> jusss: ... 自己去买, 四块钱一个月
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 下电影用
<cuihao> 不是听说能免费用了？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你把电影地址给我我帮你下
<cuihao> 我的马上过期，都不准备充值了。
<jusss> 然后呢
<cuihao> = = 求真相，能不能免费用？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 能
<chengshiding> hi
<kungfan> linux 动态屏幕保护怎么设置？
<kk> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<nwmonste1> exit
<nwmonste1> lol
<chengshiding> kk: 呵呵。
<kk> chengshiding, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍮ 
<chengshiding> kk: 你累了？
<gfrog>  > Time
<kk> gfrog, Time
<nwmonster> 乱码不？
<gfrog>  > time.time
<kk> gfrog, undefined local variable or method `time' for #<IRC:0x2292c7ec>
<gfrog>  > Time.time
<nwmonster> 乱码不？ 《-is it readable?
<imapder> > Time.now
<kk> imapder, 2013-03-21 23:03:04 +0800
<roylez_> nwmonster: 没乱
<roylez_> gfrog: 渣渣基蛙
<nwmonster> roylez, 谢谢
<gebjgd> nwmonster: win党
<roylez_> gebjgd: 死那催，不准侮辱我兲朝同胞
<maplebeats> roylez_, = =。
<piggybox> lol
<gebjgd> roylez_: 他在日本
<gebjgd> roylez_: 谁说他是兲朝同胞了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 那你俩掐吧
<maplebeats> 你们就同归于尽吧
<cleamoon> 谁在日本?
<cleamoon> http://photo.fanfou.com/n0/07/sj/wr_39513.jpg
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gebjgd> roylez: 渣席得勒
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<dk_2013> Google Reader will not be available after July 1, 2013
<dk_2013> 这是怎么回事
<gebjgd> dk_2013: 你的消息真落后
<gebjgd> dk_2013: 早就惊讶完了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近怎么不说话   挣到钱了？
<dk_20131> gebjgd: 我刚刚才登上gr
<dk_20131> 不算太落后吧
<GUNDAM> ubuntu有gtalk频道吗？
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 有
<gebjgd> UbuntuTalk:
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 求～
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 连接是什么 ？
<gebjgd> GUNDAM: 不知道
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: -。-
<dk_20131> 因为搜不到准确的，所以老搜，所以。。。搜索量上去了。。。。百度每天搜索量已超过Google
<gebjgd> dk_20131: 这个观点很新颖
<wheel_> 有mysql牛人吗?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 什么叫牛人？
<wheel_> gebjgd: 对我来说...使用mysql很熟练就可以了...
<wheel_> gebjgd: 请问都是在线看文档资料的吗?不用买书而且是自学的?
<wheel_> gebjgd: 有人培训mysql的吗?
<wheel_> ...
<gebjgd> wheel_: 可不是自学
<wheel_> gebjgd: 那是怎么学?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 我说的就是自学
<gebjgd> wheel_: 这么大人了 自学点东西还不行
<wheel_> gebjgd: 哦!厉害!!!赞一个!
<wheel_> gebjgd: 你是我偶像!
<gebjgd> wheel_: 这又什么厉害的
<wheel_> gebjgd: 我要向你学习!
<gebjgd> wheel_: 很难
<wheel_> gebjgd: 偶像肯定要厉害一点的.
<wheel_> gebjgd: 很难?
<wheel_> gebjgd: 怎么个难法了?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 你猜
<wheel_> gebjgd: ...
<wheel_> gebjgd: 那怎么办?如何学好呢?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 少说废话 去学就是了
<wheel_> gebjgd: 原来如此!
<wheel_> gebjgd: 你现在可以算是mysql牛人了吧
<wheel_> gebjgd: ?
<wheel_> gebjgd: 自学成才?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 不是
<wheel_> gebjgd: ...
<wheel_> gebjgd: 那是什么才了?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 淫才
<wheel_> gebjgd: -_-
<wheel_> gebjgd: 淫才 how to define ?
<gebjgd> wheel_: 你猜
<wheel_> gebjgd: 做淫才好吗 快乐吗
<gebjgd> wheel_: 快乐的很
<wheel_> gebjgd: 哇!我决定跟你混了
<wheel_> gebjgd: 带我去淫一下吧
<gebjgd> wheel_: 不带
<gebjgd> wheel_: 不传外家人
<wheel_> gebjgd: 这么吝啬
<wheel_> gebjgd: 我门在同一房间还算外家人吗
<wheel_> gebjgd: 我去看文档了
<dk_20131> 8-)
<alvin_rxg> 8==D
 * kk 3.2.0-38-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:20:02 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-03-12 trunk 39731) [i686-linux] 
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 你们是在学校学的德语吗?
<gebjgd> 累死了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 当然是学校里学的…
<cleamoon> ...还以为你们是自学的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有老婆的人真幸福～
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 得要有学时证明的……800学时……
<cleamoon> ......还有这规定呀
<alvin_rxg> android 社区啥时候出来个 aokp 项目组的……
<alvin_rxg> lulzactive + bfq, 还不错
<alvin_rxg> cm10……呃，同样的字体，它显示的太细了…
<fivesheep> gebjgd: yo
<fivesheep> 忙啥
<kk>  05:01
<alvin_rxg> android 有办法像 linux 那样调整 font rendering 嘛…… 想 fontconfig 那种
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-22
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu one 空间不够的同学可以试试新上线同步网盘COPY http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416232 今天给大家介绍一款刚刚上线的云存储网盘，支持linux. 它的名字比较奇特：COPY 目前copy初始注册空间为5GB，但是由于其刚刚上线，正在搞活动，可以无限增加空间（有时间 …
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Linux下wine国服LOL英雄联盟，完美运行！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416235 不知现在还有没有人对LOL感兴趣，仅作分享，原帖： http://www.linuxdeepin.com/forum/24/11754 Linux下玩国服LOL，国服哦。 网络上随处都可以搜到wine美服LOL的教程，但腾讯运营的国服客户端跟美服 …
<qiao> morning ~
<airead> доброе утро
<MeaCulpa> .
<\cx> MeaCul
<\cx> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔~
<\cx> 发现arch个大麻烦... 好难弄Kdump的环境呀...
<qiao> \cx: morning ~
<\cx> qiao: :-)
<onlylove> morning~
<cherrot> test
<kk> cherrot, 点点点.  ㍢ 
 * cherrot LAG...
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教双显卡双屏幕设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416241 刚开始接触linux，我的台式测试机装了ubuntu10.4，接了一个ati 5400独显，驱动已经打上，我想要让独显和集显同时工作，且屏幕现实为扩展。装完ati的驱动以后用lspci |grep -i vga 只显示独显的驱动。我用ati …
<yunfan> 终于 chromebook升级到了1304 多点触摸支持了 哈哈哈  roylez_ 建议你入一个代替mba
<roylez_> yunfan: 没钱
<roylez_> yunfan: 昨天亚马逊买的大衣降价 $18.9
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/img/201302/16083629_ZX6M.jpg
<roylez_> yunfan: 跟亚马逊的服务员 live chat，refund回来了...
<MeaCulpa> ,,,
<iOpera> 多点触摸，除开缩放图片，还有啥好处？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: NB
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我多一件大了的，你要不要 lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 再大我也穿不下
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我不只大你一级...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我知道....
<iOpera> MeaCu1pa: 你甩开乐乐几个档次了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: office要AES only了wifi...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: marmot horsedown parka for men XL
<iOpera> roylez_: 好苗条哦。 XL了啊
<iOpera> 准备结婚了
<roylez_> iOpera: 滚犊子
<iOpera> 破乐乐。干嘛呢
<iOpera> 苗条多好
<imcxt> 求推荐个好用的vnc软件哦。。  remmina 不爽
<onlylove> roylez_: 你要知道神因为要结婚，所以苗条了，现在孩子都有了，就不讲究了
<yunfan> roylez_: 你这人啊 坑服务员
<onlylove> imcxt: 靠，谁的马甲
<imcxt> onlylove: ..
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<onlylove> imcxt: VNC有啥好用的，X11 forwarding
<yunfan> startx如何让他以某个非root的用户来运行？
<imcxt> onlylove: 不是我想用啊，没办法
<onlylove> 好像加sudo 就可以直接startx了，忘了怎么搞的了
<roylez_> yunfan: 113.33买yukon jr，值了
<onlylove> imcxt: 那就换windows，在windows下面一堆vnc
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 你要不搞一件？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004081MXM/?tag=k--20
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ Amazon.com: Marmot Men's Yukon Jr Classic Parka: Sports & Outdoors
<roylez_> tenzu: 已经是历史低价了
<iOpera> 乐乐最近情绪低落嘛
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 关于多系统启动的问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416242 我的硬盘有三个主分区分别是：winxp、win7、（空），这三个主分区都是可以激活的。好处显而易见：三个系统相互独立。 我的问题是这样： 我想将ubuntu安装到（空）主分区，和其它系统相互独立，不 …
 * sjd_zeus 各位早上好
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<sjd_zeus> roylez_, ...................
<onlylove> roylez_: 都花$买衣服了，果然壕
<roylez_> onlylove: 给大老爷买的
<sjd_zeus> debian8啥时候发版呢
<sjd_zeus> 错了，是debian7
<tenzu> roylez_: 竟然刚打开
<onlylove> 用着testing就行啊，非要stable啊，我想知道7里面的systemd是怎么回事
<tenzu> roylez_: 外形好土
<KelvanSun> systemd的启动速度真是快啊
<onlylove> 在pii上也快么
<KelvanSun> archlinux用的就是systemd,不过话说回来，启动快也没有什么 用，我现在用的系统重启一下也很难得
<roylez_> tenzu: 加拿大鹅绒，650蓬，充绒300克以上，零下20度没压力
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 在上海有机会用不
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 我给老爹买的，他不在上海
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 湖南也没啊
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 便宜啊，这价钱在国内买毛
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 凑单凑但
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 你自己下吧lol
 * roylez_ 上班
<gfrog> roylez: 壕席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 壕啪
<yunfan> onlylove: 加sudo是可以startx但是登录进去是root
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 吉娃娃
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基哇哇
<sjd_zeus> debian7有下载了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是说加到sudoers，然后可以直接startx好像，或者……反正我忘了咋整的了
 * gfrog #做服务器的都是土财主
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: roylez ^
<yunfan> 额 这样不好
<onlylove> gfrog: 你是做啥的
<gfrog> onlylove: 土财主家佃户
<onlylove> gfrog: 就是说，你也是做服务器的了
<onlylove> gfrog: 财主都不是自己种地，都是让佃户种地的
<gfrog> onlylove: 财主家佃户就是给财主家打杂的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 打杂的有长工
<gfrog> onlylove: 那就是租财主家地种的佃户。
 * MeaCulpa yum真是啥了靶机的
<bluezd> adam8157: gfrog 早啊
<adam8157> bluezd: gfrog 早啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸明儿跟我骑车去吧。
<gfrog> adam8157: ^
<bluezd> gfrog: 那你咋办？
 * adam8157 围观
<gfrog> bluezd: 哈？
<bluezd> gfrog: 你不去了？
<gfrog> bluezd: 哈？
 * gfrog 求逻辑。
 * adam8157 看不懂
<bluezd> gfrog: 哦，我看错了，我看成骑我车去吧
 * bluezd 原谅我的恍惚
 * adam8157 收到的简历英文不咋样啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 不要总想妹子，多想想壕铛。
<bluezd> gfrog: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们还招人？ 在中国的人要英文作甚...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 邮件, bug, upstream 哪个能用中文?
<bluezd> adam8157: 这次不是 xiali 了哈
<adam8157> bluezd: hell not...
<gfrog> bluezd: 这次改benz了。
<huntxu> adam8157: 求郵箱，我給你發簡歷
<huntxu> adam8157: 包你覺得詞匯量不夠
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘...
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃给铛铛同学发维氏大词典？
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥发 OT 的基本都不直接留邮箱啊？
<huntxu> gfrog: hiahia
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡须
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥?
<adam8157> bluezd: 我怕收到垃圾邮件, 我已经很没有底线的写上整条命令了, 结果还有人问
<bluezd> adam8157: 问得那个人估计够呛
<adam8157> bluezd: 看简历其实还好
<gfrog> adam8157: 简历真不能说明一切
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问从Ubuntu 8.04(hardy)怎么升级到Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416244 我有台服务器，现在想生机Ubuntu的版本到12.04.2 LTS，是否只要运行 sudo apt-get update就行了，我的apache也准备升级，apache升级用sudo apt-get upgrade apache，这样的操作是否可以?本人新 …
<bluezd> adam8157: 他以前是做啥的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 这种命令都懒得去执行下，说明毫无求知欲啊
 * leyle 每一天，都是新的一天。
<adam8157> bluezd: 南通
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实是减分项...
<adam8157> gfrog: 侬也在哪个list?
<bluezd> adam8157: 我去 ................
 * yunfan 阿蛋想的是汉子
<gfrog> adam8157: 木，猜的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 根据乃一贯的风格。
<adam8157> bluezd: 南通在国内算是做这方面比较强的了
<bluezd> gfrog: 还是你了解 adam8157
<leyle> 南通 是做啥子的？
<gfrog> bluezd: 不如你啊骚年。
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊，为啥要走啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 那不晓得
<BaByChU> bluezd: 建筑吗？
<adam8157> leyle: 南京富士通
<leyle> adam8157: ^^
<bluezd> BaByChU: 搞 kernel 的
 * gfrog 曾经有个富士通的家伙，发邮件问我某个bug是怎么重现的，但是我在这个bug贴了详细的过程和命令行啊。md他都不看的嘛。
 * gfrog 国人多傻逼。
<adam8157> gfrog: 虽然很不情愿 但是 +1
 * bluezd 求带走
<adam8157> gfrog: 基蛙-san
<gfrog> adam8157: ...
<nyfair> san值掉啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 基蛙-sama
<bluezd> adam8157: 帮我问问那个人为啥要走，再问问他们那招人不？　如果你面试的话
<BaByChU> 这里有人搞openstack的吗？
 * gfrog 每日扯皮结束，吃饭，开工干活。
<\cx> adam8157: 编译了个内核, 然后有700+MB, 这个正常吗?
<adam8157> bluezd: 南通在南京啊
<leyle> 搞内核薪水如何？
<\cx> adam8157: 好吧, 我知道不正常....
<adam8157> \cx: debug开了?
<\cx> adam8157: 恩, 开了.
 * gfrog 下午有水果吃，有2个小时吹牛扯皮拉家常时间，真好。
<bluezd> adam8157: 南京咋了
<\cx> adam8157: config_debug_info
<adam8157> \cx: 那正常...
<adam8157> \cx: 太正常了
<\cx> adam8157: 不开不能kdump?
<BaByChU> gfrog: 刚上班的飘过
<adam8157> \cx: 不开也能其实, 但是看不到symbol
<\cx> adam8157: what the fuck!!! 700+mb的内核, 加载到内存都需要很久!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<adam8157> \cx: 开debug就好 debug info没必要
<yunfan> adam8157: 你又要跑路  额
<adam8157> yunfan: 我没跑路! 我在收简历
<BaByChU> 700m是吧app也built进去了吧
<bluezd> adam8157: 收到女的简历了吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 好奇debuginfo包是肿么编出来的。
<adam8157> bluezd: 没那希望
<gfrog> adam8157: 本来以为就是没strip的程序，但是看起来只是个符号库？
<onlylove> 700MB的内核……好恐怖
<adam8157> gfrog: symbol都有, debug全开
<yunfan> adam8157: 我要不说你跑路 你会把事情这么快的在侯总面前给我澄清么？
<gfrog> adam8157: debuginfo是重新编过的嘛？ 不是跟正常包儿一块儿编出来的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 那样可能符号位置不对啊。
<adam8157> yunfan: ...
<\cx> adam8157: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kdump/#151
<kk> \cx ⇪ ti: Linux Kernel Documentation :: kdump
<\cx> adam8157: wtf!
<adam8157> gfrog: 他就是个kernel
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，其实我问得是rh系里那个debuginfo包儿
<\cx> The dump analysis tools require a vmlinux with debug symbols in order to read and analyze a dump file. 没tm说不开只是看不到符号呀... wtf...
<adam8157> \cx: 你用的是rh的config么...
<gfrog> \cx 这是常识吧。。
<adam8157> \cx: 官方编出来貌似只有两三百M啊
<gfrog> \cx dump的时候有没有符号无所谓，你拿crash看dump的时候有符号表就行。
<\cx> adam8157: ... ... 我用的是upstream的.
<\cx> gfrog: 哦, 那我重新编译一个去
<adam8157> \cx: 然后build rpm? 你这是自寻死路啊
<gfrog> \cx: 貌似kernel也可以strip？ adam8157
<adam8157> gfrog: 当然可以...
<\cx> adam8157: 不是, 我archlinux. 我然后是 makepkg -s
<adam8157> \cx: 用koji吧
<adam8157> \cx: 或者用不撸
<adam8157> \cx: 或者用不撸 brew bluezd
<\cx> adam8157: 我在学校...
<adam8157> \cx: 哦 路过
<\cx> adam8157: 给自己的系统编译一个可以kdump的内核而已.
 * adam8157 afk 喝水去
<yunfan> adam8157: 装了ubuntu 1304的chromebook 真的很实用
<yunfan> 又装逼 又便宜
<\cx> yunfan: 跑emacs会卡吧
<yunfan> \cx: 不会 这个a15 armhf 的 性能还行
<yunfan> 就是unity用不了 不过这也好 我现在用xfce4 开机就100M内存使用
<\cx> yunfan: 触摸屏吗?
<yunfan> \cx: 不是 那个太贵了 我买的是249USD那个
<adam8157> yunfan: 突出来的sd不爽
<yunfan> adam8157: 他那个内置的ssd是可拆卸的 你可以装在那里面 或者换个更大的
<adam8157> yunfan: 等三年后咱换电脑的时候再说了
<yunfan> adam8157: 或者自制一个卡套 我现在用的就是一个卡套连着的32G的minisd 速度非常好
<yunfan> adam8157: 你就是不接受教训 三年后才换 那就又是你换手机的case了
<adam8157> yunfan: 因为穷
<yunfan> 据不可靠消息，为适应黄浦江开始出产浮水猪的新情况，上海开明绅士已组团前往广东，与广东长老探讨珠江地名转让问题，欲将黄浦江更名为珠江。广东达人提到，多年来，广东亦困扰于黄浦军校虽在粤地，但黄浦江却在上海这一历史的扭曲，提出将黄浦江和珠江地名互换。双方一拍即合，不日将报国家地
<yunfan> 名办。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我这么穷都买得起 你可比我收入高 居然哭穷
<\cx> adam8157: 土豪还哭穷的, 一律打倒
<yunfan> 对啊 我上次看树莓派的板子有diy的卡套
<onlylove> adam8157: 三年就换啊……我五年的机器还没换呢……咋办啊
<yunfan> \cx: 打倒土豪阿蛋 分手机分机器分账户
<\cx> ...
<dchxcrow> 我的机器都6年了
<\cx> 做等haswell处理器的轻薄本出世.
<\cx> bluezd: 公司的机器一直都是230, 啥时候能升级呀
<qiao> \cx: 估计买不起了。。
<qiao> \cx: 吃饭去了。。
<\cx> qiao: 恩.
<yunfan> \cx: 你没钱买那种
<\cx> yunfan: 是吗?
<\cx> yunfan: 我等公司发的笔记本升级. 升级到haswell之后我再申请.
<\cx> yunfan: 我现在的i5-2410 + 8g ram + 640g硬盘, 勉强够用.
<\cx> yunfan: 就是有点儿重. 背着麻烦.
<yunfan> \cx 你不是混学校了么 怎么又有公司发笔记本
<\cx> yunfan: 等毕业就回公司.
<yunfan> 我等着你发双飞旅行日记呢
<\cx> yunfan: lol~ 我两边都给拒了~
<\cx> yunfan: 我还有个青梅竹马的妹子在北京, 心中不忍...
 * \cx 于心有愧
<onlylove> \cx: 青梅竹马？几岁认识的
<yunfan> \cx: 好浪费 你真矫情啊
<\cx> onlylove: 7年前.
<\cx> onlylove: 大约是14岁的时候?
 * yunfan 越矫情的还越有妞  越不挑的越没有
<onlylove> \cx: 对我来说已经不能算青梅竹马了，如果七年前
<yunfan> \cx: 14岁的那个下午 额 盈盈一握 流星飞逝
<onlylove> yunfan: 这还真的是个问题
<\cx> yunfan: .........
<\cx> yunfan: 问题在于, 你为啥不挑?
<\cx> 对不对?
<onlylove> yunfan: 以后学的矫情点
<yunfan> \cx: 不喜欢挑么
<\cx> onlylove, yunfan: 错了, 是先有妞(大于一个), 才有得挑. 没有妞, 才不挑的.
<fr> ba
<\cx> yunfan: onlylove 不是说矫情就有妞... 也不是说不挑就没有妞... 你们这因果逻辑反了.
 * leyle 有的撸就不错了
<qiao> \cx: 你看下我现在的状态是什么？ away ?
<roylez> yunfan: +1
<\cx> qiao: 不是呀
<qiao> \cx: 哦，好的，我这边看不到我的状态，有啥命令可以看么。。
<\cx> qiao: whois
<\cx> qiao: 会显示的
<fr> Don't Ask if You May Ask 是什么意思啊
<\cx> fr: 别问你能不能提问.
<\cx> fr: 就是在说, 有问题直接问, 别上来说什么"我能不能问个问题"之类的话
<qiao> \cx: ok
<roylez> yunfan: tmux 1.6居然搞定了中文标题
<fr> ok知道了 谢谢
<imcxt> MeaCulpa: 酷啪儿～ 我的同一块硬盘的同一个分区，接在不同的电脑上之后用 fsck.ext3 -a -C0 这样检测到filesystem size 为什么不一样呢。。
<ZhuangYa> http://discover-devtools.codeschool.com/  这个很棒 =w=
<kk> ZhuangYa s, ⇪ Code School - Discover DevTools
<MeaCulpa> imcxt: 不知道
<roylez> MeaCulpa: tmux 1.6，中文标题栏没问题了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 哦...没需要，我还是screen...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 切换窗口慢的问题似乎也解决了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我的tmux配置的快捷键跟screen一样，我打算换了
<pity> roylez: 换成啥？
<roylez> pity: tmux
<pity> roylez: 不都是 ctrl-a 吗？
<roylez> pity: tmux默认c-b
<MeaCulpa> roylez: aix上没screen, 不换
<abinez> Kali是一个面向专业的渗透测试和安全审计的发行版
<abinez> 卡莉
<pity> roylez: 我指你的配置是 c-a 啊，你想改成啥样的？
<roylez> pity: 我就说的是我改成这个了
<pity> roylez: 我还以为你要换快捷键呢，tmux 你一直没用啊？
<abinez> http://safe.zol.com.cn/356/3560394.html
<kk> abinez s, ⇪ “六振”反盗版系统今日正式在美国启动_企业安全新闻资讯-中关村在线
<abinez> 过两年用米国电脑看盗版啥状况？
<abinez> 现在，包括AT&T、 Verizon、Comcast、时代华纳有线、Cablevision在内的5家主要ISP供应商都将开始对其用户实行全新的反盗版警告系统
<abinez> 电影制片厂和唱片公司也都将加入公共P2P网络。他们将要检测网络上是否存在侵犯其内容的行为，如果发现有侵权行为，则联系ISP供应商，再由他们出门实行“六振”的具体流程。
<yunfan> \cx: 还是你厉害 一下子就抓住了我的漏洞 难怪你能抓住那么多漏洞
<yunfan> roylez: 额 我希望他们能搞定跟vim的兼容问题 我本地机器里tmux里开vim容易挂 幸好我现在都在服务器上开发了
<yunfan> roylez: tmux是utf-8的 应该不稀奇来着
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 开vim容易挂？？！！
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 这咋用得...
<fr> 现在wayland 可以正常用吗？ 会快很多吗？
<MeaCulpa> 又不能打游戏，快有何用...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 如何修复grub引导? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416251 我用brug引导成功，但如果想换回grub引导 是不是要重新安装一下grub呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2013-03-22 12:59
<chengshiding> 大家快用yaaic吧
<ataouli> 我就是yaaic
 * leyle 编程真难啊。
<chengshiding> ataouli:  哈哈，不知道有没有自动补全快捷键呢
<ataouli> 好像没有啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 应该是term设置的冲突 但是我也没改什么东西 在我服务器上就没问题
<\cx> yunfan: :-)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不打游戏快还是很有用啊 比如浏览器
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 浏览器能差多少...
<MeaCulpa> 我是nVidia...不方便折腾...
<yunfan> http://www.aqee.net/swapping-developer-roles/  这个有意思
<kk> yunfan ⇪ ti: 一次开发人员交换角色的尝试 | 外刊IT评论网
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 能差好多 额 如果你开的窗口很多的话
<MeaCulpa> 开不了太多...
<MeaCulpa> 不过现在的网页也是太乱
<chengshiding> 哎，手机不太方便哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HackerNews 的rss又搬家了？
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛原来是转了https
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.oschina.net/news/38821/swapping-developer-roles-lesson-empathy    看评论
<kk> onlylove ⇪ ti: 一次开发人员交换角色的尝试 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<chengshiding> 怎么分享图片呀？
<nyfair> 用字符绘在irc里贴出来啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 全套服务一条龙 半夜苦逼修服务 全年加班无双休
<chengshiding> 具体怎么做？
<nyfair> 首先你要有艺术细胞
<nyfair> 然后你要有耐心
<KelvanSun> 晕，这个回答....
<ofan> 一百行代码500刀是个什么水平？
<nyfair> ofan: 民工水平
<ofan> nyfair: 好吧
<onlylove> ofan: 100行printf也算么
<onlylove> ofan: 或者100行#define
<nyfair> 100行include吧
<onlylove> 这个也不错
<chengshiding> 我说的是在irc客户端怎么分享，浏览器里我知道怎么上传
<ofan> 100行代码，不含注释 lol
<nyfair> chengshiding: 你倒2ch上逛一逛，看看别人的画，马上就上手了。这个irc应该不行，因为有个叫kk的笨蛋会说你刷屏
<onlylove> 本来也没注释什么事情啊
<onlylove> 还会给你＋q
<ofan> 我看看码农都啥水平
<chengshiding> 我在imagebin.org上看到别人的图片了，我也上传了张图片
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<nyfair> 话说标准的irc协议里没有发图吧，都是某些客户端的私有功能
<chengshiding> nyfair:2ch是这个2ch.net网站吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: ２ちゃんねる掲示板へようこそ (@ 2ch.net)
<nyfair> chengshiding: 是的，不过湾湾也有个抄袭的2ch
<chengshiding> 哦
<chengshiding> nyfair:这个网站都是日语，主要是做什么的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] plurk ?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 2ch 是讨论 acg 等次文化的地方。
<nyfair> chengshiding: 你可以理解成小日本的百度贴吧，都是一群卢瑟在上面喷各种温拿
<nyfair> UbuntuTalk: 2ch肯定不是讨论acg为主的地方，鬼佬的4chan才是
<onlylove> 墙外面的世界真精彩
<nyfair> 2ch主要是各种即时新闻评论和小道消息走私
<chengshiding> nyfair:知道了
<nyfair> 还有各种约炮的
<onlylove> 日本人也搞这个？
<nyfair> onlylove: 用的人多了，而且主体都是喜欢装温拿的卢瑟，日子久了自然都成这样
<ggarlic> 4chan的18x区各种好看
<nyfair> ggarlic: 4chan没多少原创的吧，都是盗图党
<ggarlic> nyfair: 我只为看盗图......从来不看讨论.....
<nyfair> ggarlic: 4chan的讨论才是精华啊
<ggarlic> nyfair: 求推荐几个好/x
<chengshiding> imagebin.org/251205,我的桌面
<nyfair> ggarlic: 不用特别推荐的，关键是学习英语脏话
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%9B%99%E8%91%89%E9%A0%BB%E9%81%93
<kk> onlylove ⇪ t: 雙葉頻道 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<chengshiding> 大家评论评论
<nyfair> 话说坛子里游戏区那个片轮少女不就是4chan 18x区搞出来的么
<yunfan> nyfair: 日本人还需要上论坛约泡？
<yunfan> ggarlic: 我有时候相同新闻要同时去cnbeta和solidot看评论
<nyfair> yunfan: 这个你问我也没用啊，而且2ch根本算不上论坛
<ggarlic> chengshiding: 还穿着衣服,影响工作效率
<ggarlic> yunfan: 我也是...我还喜欢同一条科技新闻去门户跟cb比较评论
<nyfair> 鬼佬盗图主流应该两个站吧，e绅士和e淑女
<chengshiding> ggarlic:呵呵。总不能射到屏幕吧
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> nyfair: 在我看来 你就是日本通啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 刚滚出大学那会儿做过一段时间靠acg为生的工作
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 什么工作？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 靠 acg 为生的工作……我的脑中瞬间闪过了卖盗版光盘的。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，u盘无法引导安装程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416257 首先我是用UltraISO，貌似不行，改了下便捷启动，还是不行。然后用unetbootin同样不行。一直进不去安装界面。然后就替换了vesamenu同样不行。 囧~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 然后用引导文件启动，再刻录u盘。 ok …
<nyfair> 妹抖咖啡
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 居然是 cosplay ？
<\cx> bluezd: 有没有搭过kdump?
<\cx> qiao: ^^
<\cx> qiao: rhel启动第二内核之后, 是直接拷贝第二内核到制定目录是吧?
<\cx> qiao: 为啥, 我的是启动第二内核之后, 直接调到一个console里面, 就跟正常启动没区别的...
<qiao> \cx: yes
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 靠acg!
<\cx> qiao: 而且, 如果从/proc/vmcore考, 那个文件跟内存一样大!
<qiao> \cx: 你的/etc/kdump.conf文件配置了没。。
<\cx> qiao: 没
<qiao> \
<yunfan> @阿呜虫 我想的是制作人员
<\cx> qiao: 没这个文件爱你
<\cx> qiao: 没这个文件
<qiao> \cx: 你需要先配置kdump.conf
<\cx> qiao: cat 一份你的给看看.
<qiao> \cx: ok
<qiao> \cx: path /var/crash
<qiao> core_collector makedumpfile -c --message-level 1 -d 31
<qiao> 你只需要这两句就好了。。
<\cx> qiao: 第二句是压缩?
<qiao> 添加在你的kdump.conf文件中。。
<stardiviner> 备份一个硬盘，是用dd好还是partimage好？partimage不会写入empty block，而dd是完整的物理复制。（我的一个分区的super block坏掉了，想先备份整个硬盘，我现在有一个移动硬盘，2TB，里面已经有东西了。）请问哪种更加好？以后更加方便恢复完整数据到旧硬盘？
<\cx> qiao: 我没有kdump.conf文件, 我需要自己创建...
<qiao> \cx: 是一个dump信息的收集等级吧。
<qiao> \cx: 你的是rhel系统。。
<qiao> \cx: ？
<\cx> qiao: 不是呀.
<\cx> qiao: 是arch
<\cx> qiao: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kdump/#151   我按照这个做的
<kk> \cx ⇪ t: Linux Kernel Documentation :: kdump
<\cx> qiao: 现在是, 第二个内核能起来了
<qiao> \cx: 你需要安装 kexec-tools 和 crash 两个包吧。。
<\cx> 安装了
<\cx> qiao: 已经安装了.
<qiao> \cx: 那你应该查下arch的kdump配置文件在哪？应该有的。。
<\cx> 恩
<qiao> \cx: 现在你得不到core文件，估计就是conf文件的设置吧。。对了，你的cmdline修改了没。。
<\cx> qiao: crashkernel=128M@32M
<\cx> qiao: 还要改别的吗?
<qiao> \
<qiao> \cx: 不需要了。。
<qiao> \cx: 就改这一个。。
<\cx> qiao: After the dump-capture kernel is booted, write out the dump file with the following command:	   cp /proc/vmcore <dump-file>
<\cx> qiao: 这个是内核文档写的
<qiao> \cx: 但是这个文件很大的，也不好分析啊。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • bootsnorgeonline.com wwhns6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416258 Ijmuv <a href="http://bootsnorgeonline.com">Ugg australia Norge</a> iLbmh <strong><a href="http://ed-hardy-norge.com" title="Ed Hardy Polo Shirt">Ed Hardy Polo Shirt</a></strong> nnNoe <a href="http://bootsnorgeonline.com">Ugg australia Norge</a> voaRc <strong><a href=" …
<\cx> qiao: 搞这个还真的是rhel做得好.
<qiao> \cx: lol 额。。
<qiao> \cx: 我在其他系统下还真没用过，貌似以前在centos下用过。。
<qiao> \cx: 不过设置是一样的。。
<crise>   大家有没有弄过nagios的阿
<abinez> gebjgd: 早
<\cx> qiao: 不开心...
<qiao> \cx: 纳尼 ？
<\cx> qiao: 没弄好呀
<\cx> qiao: 我先panic一次试试看吧
<qiao> \cx: 恩，先试下。。
<moonkyang_> .
<mifttt> ls
<mifttt> ls -l
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04.2卸载移动硬盘后,分区文件系统损坏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416261 ubuntu12.04.2下面(首先硬盘是新买的,保证是好的) [size=200]我的移动硬盘有三个分区,在win7下创建的分区,都是ntfs文件系统,插入ubuntu12.04的机器之后,正常自动挂载. 弹出移动硬盘的时候,右 …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<nyfair> 话说现在挂载ntfs分区还要通过fuse么？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 是的
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 内核支持只读挂载
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 是license问题还是技术问题？
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 技术问题，就是没人做
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 没有动力做
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 也是呢
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 有了fuse大家就得过且过了，毕竟还有其它重要事情要做
<nyfair> 很多vps预装的都是古董版本的u，现在c社又开始拿维护时间开刀，真实麻烦
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 服务器版本来就应该用lts
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 你要说服的不是我
<wzssyqa> nyfair: vps上都是可选的啊
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 是啊，还有windows server
<yunfan> nyfair: 比如debian5?
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 你选lts就完了
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 我对apt-get和yum没有好感，求pacman
<wzssyqa> nyfair: 此处虽是arch大本营，奈何我却不用arch
<gebjgd> pacman pacman pacman
<nyfair> wzssyqa: 为何ubuntu-cn成了arch大本营？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你不知道？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 这里一半的人都是arch党
<nyfair> gebjgd: 别问我啊，我用win8。至于arch，每个月就花1个小时更新一次，我自己也不知道要装这东西干嘛
<ugoub> apt-get yum pacman 有什么区别？
<gebjgd> nyfair: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> ugoub: 你猜
<ugoub> gebjgd: 套餐内容不同？
<gebjgd> ugoub: 一个是联通  一个移动 一个是小灵通
<ugoub> gebjgd:那就是了。
<gebjgd> ugoub: pacman更好用而已
<gebjgd> ugoub: arch更给力
<ugoub> gebjgd: 比如？
<gebjgd> ugoub: 滚动更新  更好的源
<gebjgd> ugoub: 自己去wiki看去
<ugoub> arch 我得自己去了解要用什么东西，然后才装。而我其实了解的不多，常常是在系统中发现某个东西，诶，不错，还有这功能。
<ugoub> gebjgd: 哦，就是它的更新机制更好，对不？
<gebjgd> ugoub: 自己去看wiki 不解释
<ugoub> 好的
<gebjgd> ugoub: 之后自己体会为什么那么多人转向arch
<ugoub> gebjgd: 恩，去年我装了个，然后感觉还有许多东西需要自己订制，有的软件可能偶尔要用，但又不知道它的准确名称，于是要去搜，感觉这样要花许多时间。所以就转移失败了。
<nyfair> arch现在不看wiki，连系统都装不起来
<iOpera> ugoub: 你的感觉是对的
<nyfair> 1年前至少还没这个问题
<nyfair> 我已经觉得arch在边缘化的泥潭上越陷越深，虽然archwiki的确好
<nyfair> 也许chakra是个不错的选择
<gebjgd> ugoub: arch适合有一定基础的人  知道自己想要什么os的人的
<gebjgd> ugoub: 如果你只是个用户  不愿意过多的了解系统的这些东西  ubuntu opensuse适合你
<gebjgd> ugoub: 但是ubuntu opensuse的源不给力
<gebjgd> ugoub: 要什么没什么 需要自己添加源
<nyfair> macos更适合吧
<ugoub> 恩，我还得在ubuntu下摸索些日子。混熟了在自定义。
<ugoub> nyfair: macos不适合我，我觉得那东西要买全套的才行，贵啊。
<gebjgd> macos太烂
<gebjgd> 3年一换
<nyfair> 那bsd系列呢，我没尝试过，求科普
<gebjgd> 北师大发行版？
<gebjgd> 老旧  硬件支持差
<nyfair> gebjgd: freebsd openbsd之类的
<gebjgd> 老旧  硬件支持差
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你到时候还是需要linux的那个兼容层
<gebjgd> nyfair: 有什毛意义  落个 北师大发行版的名气
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你就那么崇拜北师大？
<nyfair> gebjgd: 我就说个名词而已，你太敏感了
<gebjgd> nyfair: 你一说名词我就高潮
<gebjgd> nyfair: 求你的果照 妹子
<nyfair> gebjgd: 问管理员要
<gebjgd> nyfair: 管理员没有  必需向你本人要
<iOpera> gebjgd: 好敏感，蚊子叮你一口，你估计也能高潮。
<gebjgd> iOpera: 阿姨别啊
<iOpera> 德国同性恋蚊子。
<iOpera> 是吧。
<huntxu> iOpera: 只用用了my $a; $a是undef？
<gebjgd> iOpera: 还是阿姨了解我的口味
<huntxu> iOpera: defined()是假
<iOpera> huntxu: 是啊。别用strict
<iOpera> my了。应该def了
<iOpera> 忘记了
<huntxu> iOpera: 不用strict該打
<huntxu> 沒def
<iOpera> 我几乎不用。啥都跑得正常。
<iOpera> 这是水平问题
<huntxu> perl -e 'my $a;print "d" if defined $a'
<huntxu> ...
 * iOpera 记得就打deb包的2个软件，用了strict
<huntxu> iOpera: 查了，只my不賦值，是undef
<iOpera> 不纠结。管他def没。用就是。
<iOpera> 申明都不需要
<huntxu> 領導就是不同。。。
<iOpera> 动态弱类型啊。这是特色
 * huntxu 從來perl除#!和注釋之後的第一行就是use strict;
<iOpera> au BufNewFile *.perl,*.pl	0put='#!/usr/bin/perl'|setf perl|normal Go
<adam8157> ofan: 你才会c++ 你全家都会 LOL
<nyfair> adam8157: ofan: 你俩是真爱？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 不会c++的c程序员 才是高手
<gebjgd> nyfair: 没 他们对你的爱才是真爱
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7 只有87个BUG待修复了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416267 应该快了 不过也该快了 都跳了一个多月了 等7出来testing就有稳定的E17和XFCE4.10了 呵呵 统计信息: 发表于 由 yjwork — 2013-03-22 15:53
<nyfair> 大便的testing不也是滚动更新的么？
<iOpera> 高级蛋。这是搞啥。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: linkedin上第一个找到我的emc的来了...
<sabalaba> 您们好！
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam8157: 渣蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<sabalaba> 请问，我是一个老外。就有一个问题－－你们觉得“乐可88”是不是好名字？
<nyfair> sabalaba: 囡囡好
<sabalaba> nyfair: 比如说：乐可88有限公司
<nyfair> sabalaba: I think it's a bad idea
<MeaCulpa> roylez: emc还来...
<sabalaba> nyfair: why
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不知道....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我觉得emc去年应该已经吃了100 多个烂人了，撑死了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你想想他们那市场份额吧，他们需要我们10倍的人手才够...
<nyfair> sabalaba: It's very strange to combine Chinese with numbers in China
<iOpera> 乐乐，你又跳槽？
<sabalaba> sabalaba: That's not exactly true, esp. for domains.
<sabalaba> nyfair: 基本上，我就要知道“乐可”好不好。
<nyfair> emc是什么公司？
<iOpera> sabalaba: 不顺口，难记
 * casparant 听闻 adam8157 兄在lkcn list装X，特来拜谒 :)
<iOpera> 还不下班
<adam8157> casparant: ... 我很无奈
<ggarlic> nyfair: 一个老有钱的公司
<casparant> adam8157: 这个时候其实回个“呵呵”就好了
<iOpera> 看成蛋蛋装B了。
<iOpera> 装X是啥
<adam8157> casparant: 侬也有订阅啊
<nyfair> ggarlic: 有钱只是一点啊，人傻钱多的公司才好
<casparant> adam8157: 长期潜水
<adam8157> casparant: 话说我今天刚进这个频道, 几分钟的事情, 心有灵犀啊
<adam8157> casparant: momo
<casparant> adam8157: 啧啧，在下不搅基，谢谢。
<adam8157> casparant: 尼码
<sabalaba> ggarlic: 你呢，你觉得见“乐可”好不好？
<adam8157> casparant: 给咱推荐人啊
<casparant> adam8157: 来来来透露一下薪资水平，我再给你推荐人
<sabalaba> nyfair: 哪，“乐可”这不错啊。。。就像“可乐”～哈哈
<ggarlic> sabalaba: 不顺口..而且看着像可乐
<iOpera> sabalaba: 音相近，不顺口的
<sabalaba> 明白。
<iOpera> ggarlic: 教他平仄。
<nyfair> sabalaba: 非要音译的话，还是提供下原本的名字吧
 * bluezd 原来那么多人都在那个列表里 
 * bluezd 原来那么多人都在那个列表里
<nyfair> 虽然看不懂ls在说什么但是感觉好厉害哦
<iOpera> nyfair: gaoji list 别去。
 * adam8157 后怕
<sabalaba> nyfair: Lucky
<sabalaba> nyfair: 幸运的意思
<foob> 谁知道 为什么 我的系统关机时不会自动 切断 电源 呢？每次 都 要我手按电源键强关
<bluezd> adam8157: 怕啥
<nitro_> 我的xubuntu 12.04剛裝好的時候halt也是只關機不斷電的 我把他alias到halt -p就好了 10.04的時候沒這個問題
<nyfair> iOpera: 有搞姬群？
<sabalaba> nyfair: Lucky88, 太难看吧？
<nitro_> alias gg='sudo halt -p'
<iOpera> nyfair: 别问我。问蛋蛋
<adam8157> nyfair: 问 不撸
<ggarlic> iOpera: 语文太差,我自己平仄都羔不清楚
<nyfair> iOpera: 以前我一说蛋蛋，蛋蛋就说我不懂事不能对他用这称呼
<iOpera> nitro_: 去搜索grub加acpi的写法试试
<iOpera> nyfair: 哦。他没跟我说过这。
<bluezd> adam8157: Jennifer available 吗 ?
<nitro_> iOpera: 不想研究acpi 我已經習慣打gg關機了
<adam8157> bluezd: yep
<nitro_> 不過我很少關機 習慣pm-hibernate
<adam8157> bluezd: 而且恨嫁
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog> bluezd: 不撸
<adam8157> bluezd: 一抓一个准儿
<sabalaba> 多谢大家
<adam8157> bluezd: 上吧少年
<bluezd> adam8157: 不是吧，我总感觉他和某个外教有一腿
 * bluezd 靠，我怎么这样
<sabalaba> 尤其nyfair
<gfrog> casparant: lkcn？哪个哪个？
<adam8157> bluezd: b? 不会的 放心
<iOpera> nitro_: 那你pm-suspend-hybrid算了
<casparant> gfrog: kernel@vger.linux-kernel.cn
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，就是 B
<iOpera> alias一个pp
<gfrog> casparant: 貌似真没在那里，求archive地址。
<adam8157> bluezd: B以前的妹子我见过, 他不知道 LOL
<nitro_> pm-suspend-hybrid和hibernate有啥區別
<adam8157> nyfair: 先s3 没电了就s4
<iOpera> bluezd: 。。 adam8157 看你们的对话，果断认为是在gaoji啊。
<bluezd> adam8157: 这方面还是你狠啊，拜 !
<iOpera> nitro_: 智能休眠。
<sjd> 。
<casparant> gfrog: http://www.linux-kernel.cn/archive/
<kk> casparant ⇪ ti: Index of /archive
<iOpera> 他和某个外教有一腿 <---
<adam8157> bluezd: N久之前偶遇而已
<gfrog> casparant: nice
<adam8157> bluezd: 后来他给我上课我一惊
<nyfair> adam8157: 看不懂，求大师开光
<adam8157> nyfair: 先suspend, 电不够了就hibernate
<adam8157> nyfair: 所谓hybrid
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问，Ubuntu中文官方网站为什么打不开? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416268 您好！请问，Ubuntu中文官方网站( http://www.ubuntu.org.cn )为什么打不开? 提示：“ Unhandled Exception An unhandled exception was thrown by the application. " 这个是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2013 …
<nyfair> adam8157: 这和我有什么关系？
<iOpera> 蛋蛋，你说错人了。
<iOpera> 搞基蛋
<adam8157> nitro_: ^^
<nyfair> adam8157: 基蛋
<iOpera> 。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，我上午果然猜对了。
<iOpera> gfrog: 求小道消息
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你被风河的大大鄙视了，XD
 * adam8157 当年拒掉风河去rh的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: adam8157 ...真相？
<iOpera> 只看到噶嘛抹黑蛋蛋
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: http://www.linux-kernel.cn/archive/20130301-20130401/msg00017.html
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: Re: [OT]Canonical招聘一名内核开发工程师
<adam8157> ...
<iOpera> 没真相
<bluezd> ...
 * gfrog 恰好知道那个lei yang
<bluezd> gfrog: 你咋知道？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你装b了
<adam8157> bluezd: virt的
<iOpera> 噶嘛厉害
<gfrog> bluezd: 他给autotest发过patch，问过问题。 我对那种邮件里自己的称呼都写不对大小写的人记得特别深。
 * gfrog 有强迫症和洁癖的人真没办法，看到大小写不对就想按~
<adam8157> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> adam8157: 淡定吧，典型的中国码农。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 从我角度来看，你用echo就很业余，在很多系统上搞不清是shell built-in还是system util, 用backtick而不是进程替换也很业余，最后，你的base64的string不带'\n', 在咱家zsh里还好，在bash里prompt都给你糟蹋了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 所以非常业余，要是我收到你mail必然盆
<MeaCulpa> s/盆/喷
<nyfair> gfrog: 我也有洁癖，买本子，游戏什么的要么不买，要就要全套的
<nitro_> 看了下man好像就是說suspend-hybird在suspend的同時也會把工作的session放到硬盤上 要是斷電了那就是從hibernate狀態恢復 沒斷電的話從sleep狀態恢復 會快一點
<iOpera> 高级忽悠。果然有口才。 MeaCu1pa
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我也感脚那个shell不太友好。。。
<MeaCulpa> 一行代码三个喷点...
<gebjgd> nyfair: 那不叫洁癖  那叫烧包
<gebjgd> nyfair: 要吃吃到死， 不吃死不吃
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 介是个变量 LOL 故意去掉\n的
<adam8157> =,=
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 除了echo, 其它都是故意的...
<nyfair> 好了，那我以后每次都说gFr0g
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 那你何不 base64 -d <<< 'YWRhbS5sZWVAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ=='
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 说了故意写成shell里变量的...
<nyfair> 李阿蛋？
<adam8157> nyfair: fuck you
<\cx> ....
<iOpera> 可怜的蛋蛋。。。
<iOpera> 至于嘛。这么挤兑蛋蛋。lol
<\cx> 可怜的..。。。
<nyfair> 算了算了，我们要理解蛋蛋隐藏邮件地址的苦衷
<iOpera> nyfair: 今天你比较阴险。
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> 这是啥list, kernel devel cn?
<nyfair> 这title太糟糕了，c社也没啥名声，出去没法装逼
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: Tittle全靠自己，这官方Tittle是忽悠审计的
<MeaCulpa> 倒是这网页的字体间距在我的Firefox里相当糟糕...哎Launchpad前途阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: GSA密码过期，pubkey照样上....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一直如此
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我在NotesDB，ClearQuest里都rst了...
<MeaCulpa> 看着真舒服~~
<MeaCulpa> markdown 的源码不如rst美...
 * MeaCulpa 以后干脆贴我rst在我vim里的抓图算了~~
<jusss> kd
<jusss> 1;2c1;2c/quit
<ugoub> 如何结束 占用8080端口进程？需要先通过netstat -ap找到它么？有直接的方法么？
<CyrusYzGTt> netstat -antpu
<MeaCulpa> http://shanghaiist.com/2013/03/22/sweet_potato_man_kicks_radish_mans_ass_with_his_mighty_sweet_potato_penis.php
<kk> MeaCulpa s, ⇪ Sweet Potato Man kicks Radish Man's ass when it comes to sex appeal: Shanghaiist
<nyfair> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/8e97018atw1e2xir3ilmbj.jpg 这是系统黑？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 旧闻
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 来点新菜
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 不行，我这里都是荤菜
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 做Linux开发的就是这个下场
<onlylove> 那本书怎么到现场的
<onlylove> 剧情需要？
<MeaCulpa> 估计就是随便拿了本书嘛
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 随便拿本书会找到这种？
<jusss> onlylove: 把你的xterm的配置文件发下
<MeaCulpa> O'Reilly 的书有塑封，防水，够厚
<onlylove> jusss: 我用xfce-terminal^
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jusss: xterm缺省的，嗯，需要用的时候把字号改成large
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你搜下怎么改字号就成
<onlylove> jusss: 你装gnome没有gnome-terminal?
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • UML建模工具Visual Paradigm的值得推荐的10大理由 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416270 Visual Paradigm 是一款功能丰富且易于使用的UML CASE工具。它可以整合在其他CASE工具或者其他IDE工具中。Visual Paradigm不仅提供了其他UML建模工具所不具有的某些特点外，而且Visual Paradigm …
<jusss> onlylove: 有gnome-terminal
<jusss> onlylove: 不过我喜欢xterm
<jusss> onlylove: 现在xterm不能输入汉字和显示汉字
<onlylove> jusss: 输入法
<jusss> onlylove: ibus
<onlylove> jusss: 显示汉字应该是显示不全……
<onlylove> jusss: 其他的不知道
<ugoub> 刚才遇见8080端口占用netstat中没有找到，后来结束java进程就好了……
<onlylove> jusss: 我是说你输入法设置不对
<jusss> onlylove: 在wheezy里我的xterm能显示和输入汉字
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么在squeezy里就不行了
<onlylove> jusss: 我怎么知道你搞了什么，如果是我，我会检查xinitrc，问题是gnome需要么
<onlylove> jusss: 有个.xinput.d文件夹，你看看
<jusss> onlylove: 这跟X没关系吧
<jusss> onlylove: 是不是跟locale有关
<onlylove> jusss: xim设置成ibus
<onlylove> jusss: 你什么locale，我英文local一样用中文
<jusss> onlylove: 我在.bashrc里面设置了xim=ibus
<lei> 有没有玩arduino的
<jusss> onlylove: LC_ALL=C
<onlylove> jusss: 改成utf-8
<onlylove> jusss: 英文中文随便
<onlylove> jusss: posix能显示中文麻烦了
<jusss> onlylove: export LC_ALL=zh_CN.utf8竟然提示找不到
<onlylove> jusss: 你运行下dpkg-reconfigure locale 会死啊
<jusss> onlylove: Wheezy和Squeezy咋这么多不同！！！！！
<nitro_> 我這邊local全是enus-utf8 xterm下還是不顯示中文 裝了urxt?(忘記怎麼拼了)不知到怎麼配置成我想要的效果 最後我放棄了 將就這配合tmux用xfc-terminal
<onlylove> jusss: 谁知道你怎么装的，firefox中文版和firefox中国版还老大不同了
<jusss> onlylove: 我把ubuntu的xterm的配置文件放debian里面，xterm竟然不能显示和输入中文，在ubuntu里一点事也没有，在debian wheezy里也没事，在squeezy里就出各种毛病
<onlylove> jusss: 因为ubuntu是基于sid开发的
<jusss> onlylove: 我aptitude install xterm装的，源是163，装debian时选择的是中文
<onlylove> jusss: 你把debian的配置放到arch底下试试，还都是linux呢
<onlylove> jusss: 我从804往后就没在用ubuntu，鬼知道什么样子了
<jusss> onlylove: 只是xterm而已，难道它们的xterm还不一样？
<onlylove> jusss: 一样
<jusss> onlylove: 那不行了？
<onlylove> jusss: 就是别问我为啥不工作，我不知道
<jusss> onlylove: 我把ubuntu里的.fvwmrc放debian里面，fvwm依然正常工作
<onlylove> jusss: 你可以找蛋蛋问
<cleamoon> 用30v的电压把两个电容充能了，电容的电容是1f和2f，求串联之后总电压？请问怎么算？
<jiero> 没人了？
<jiero> 问题。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer的osd显示太小 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416277 最近更新了ubuntu 13.04后，用smplayer看视频最不爽的就是默认的osd显示太小，经过几天的研究对比，发现是smplayer没有传递-subfont-osd-scale参数，在smplayer首选项的高级mplayer选项里添加-subfont-osd-scale 22就可以了。 统 …
<chengshiding> Hi
<kk> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] hi~
<jusss> roylez_: .
<roylez_> jusss: 菊.
<chengshiding> kk: 哈哈
<jusss> roylez_:  我的xterm不能显示和输入汉字了。。。但是用xterm打开的gedit可以输入和显示汉字。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 字体问题吧
<jusss> roylez_: 我装的是ttf-wqy-zenhei ttf-wyq-micro hei
<roylez_> jusss: xterm的配置里怎么写的呢
<jusss> roylez_: 我的Xterm的配置文件.Xdefaults里写的是XTerm.vt100.faceNameDoublesize:WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:size=11
<jusss> roylez_: XTerm.vt100.faceName:Liberation Mono:size=11
<roylez_> jusss: fc-list ，我不信你有WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯，我看下
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字体编码的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416280 我也不知道这是不是编码的问题，题目先这样用着吧，希望有大牛能帮忙解决下。 本人喜欢看点美剧，也常去射手网下字幕，字幕解压出来后有的名字会变成乱码。 如下，这是我解压圣城家园《绿箭侠》S …
<jusss> roylez_: http://code.bulix.org/pw8ywc-83176
<kk> jusss ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jusss> roylez_: 好像有WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono...
<roylez_> jusss: 那你自己玩....
<roylez_> jusss: lol
<jusss> roylez_: http://code.bulix.org/pw8ywc-83176?raw
<kk> jusss ⇪ t: {, "encoding"=>"gzip", "type"=>"text/plain; charset=iso-8859-1"}
<jusss> roylez_: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 别这样呀，
<roylez_> jusss: xrdb ~/.Xresources
<jusss> roylez_: 不行。。。
<jusss> roylez_: xrdb ./.Xdefaults
<roylez_> jusss: 自己玩
<jusss> roylez_: 别这样呀，作为一个xterm爱好者，你就帮帮我吗，
<roylez_> jusss: xterm*faceNameDoublesize
<roylez_> jusss: 用通配看看
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<jusss> roylez_: 还是不行。。。
<roylez_> jusss: 帮不了你
<jusss> roylez_: 我换种字体
<jusss> roylez_: 推荐给我个字体
<roylez_> jusss: 中文？
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<roylez_> jusss: bitmap song你看看吧
<jusss> roylez_: 对了，xterm应该能指定字体所在的位置吧，
<roylez_> jusss: 不能
<jusss> roylez_:配置文件不能指定字体的位置？
<roylez_> jusss: 不能
<jusss> roylez_: mplayer的配置文件可以指定要用的字体的位置呀
<jusss> roylez_: 我的意思是，下载个ttf字体，不安装，然后在xterm的配置文件里指定要用这个字体的位置来用这个字体？这样不行？
<roylez_> jusss: 俩软件，有啥可对比的
<jusss> roylez_: 这。。。让我怎么办，我不会安字体呀。。。
<iyzsong> =w=
<iyzsong> jusss: 一般字体仍~/.local/fonts就行, 你先试试你的xterm是不是支持xft. xterm -fa mono -fd 'WenQuanYi Micro Hei'
 * iyzsong ~/.local/share/fonts x.x
<roylez_> jusss: 放 ~/.fonts
<roylez_> jusss: fc-cache -fv
<jusss> roylez_: 嗯
<jusss> roylez_: /home/jusss/.fonts: caching, new cache contents: 1 fonts, 0 dirs
<jusss> roylez_: wqymicrohei.ttf
<iamfbi> hello
<iamfbi> 有个事请教下。。
<kk> iamfbi, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<iamfbi> dd整个硬盘出来的文件，能不能在系统里再挂载？
<iamfbi> dd整个盘，包含了分区。。
<iamfbi> 没人在么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] dd整个硬盘出来的文件 这句话什么意思？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 用dd把硬盘克隆了一遍？
<iamfbi> 就是用dd命令复制出来的文件
<iamfbi> 对啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 可以呀
<iamfbi> 如何挂载？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] mount -o loop 。
<iamfbi> 文件等于整个硬盘，包含分区。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 直接mount好像也可以
<iamfbi>  -o loop可以？不用指定文件系统格式？
<iamfbi> 我试试
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] mount似乎可以自动识别格式
<iamfbi> 不行，但那个文件不止一种文件格式，也有几个分区。。
<iamfbi> 应该挂载点不能是目录吧。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu12.10 无法进入图形界面 开机两次才能进入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416289 晚上卡了一下 然后就startx了一下 结果就出问题了 一开始是登录界面输入密码之后一闪又是回到登录界面 客人登录倒是可以 我进入tty1之后删除了～/.Xauthority之后解决了这个问题 但 …
<iamfbi> 能不能虚拟个sdb出来，挂载到上面去？
<iamfbi> exit
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请问unity的边栏怎样选中所需窗口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416290 刚装了12.04，果然很狗血，几个窗口在侧栏显示在一块，点一下就全开了，有没有办法只选中一个呢？ 还有如何清空桌面？谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-03-22 21:28
 * jusss 这里有人用xterm吗？
<breezegrowing> jusss 你用的啥桌面？
<jusss> breezegrowing: Debian
<breezegrowing> jusss, 用xwindows做桌面？
<jusss> breezegrowing: gnome2
<jusss> breezegrowing: 我现在是X+fvwm
<jusss> breezegrowing: X fvwm下xterm无法输入和输出汉字
<breezegrowing> jusss: wow, cool, buddy
<yunfan> jusss: 装逼是要付出代价的 呵呵
<KelvanSun> 我还是用我的gnome3吧
<breezegrowing> gnome3还是不错的
<breezegrowing> 我也在用
<KelvanSun> 简洁高效
<erhandsome> jusss: xterm要配置的，可以google一下
<KelvanSun> 很和我口味
<erhandsome> 直接用窗口管理器吧...
<alpha080> awesome
<erhandsome> i3也不错
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 崩溃了，都两天了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416297 我的机子是戴尔N4050，win7 64位系统，想再装个ununtu12.10.可是都忙活了两天了就是不行，大神啊，救救我吧！安装不是黑屏就是停在一个界面不动，怎么回事？急求！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntusystem — 2013-03-22  …
<jusss> roylez_: gnome2下打开xterm能显示和输入汉字，X下不行。
<wheel> 哈哈哈
<alpha080> ?
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 你们明天活动吗
<alen> hello!
<alpha080> hello
<kk> alpha080, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<wheel> !hello
<alpha080> kk: 你妹
<alpha080> 不说话了？
<wheel> kk: 你姐
<alen> IRC还不太会用。。。
<cuihao> 沒啥的，發文字就OK……
<Catscarlet> 有人在吗？
<kk> Catscarlet, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<Catscarlet> 我开ubuntu.org.cn，就提示Unhandled Exception，网页打不开
<alvin_rxg> Title: Unhandled Exception (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<alpha080> 把这站点cookies 删掉再看看
<Catscarlet> 我试试
<Catscarlet> 没效果
<alpha080> 好吧，我没注意看
<Catscarlet> 换浏览器也不行
<icesword> 东北狗臭傻逼
<Catscarlet> 难道是地方性GFW？
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 这是服务器的错误
<Catscarlet> 我论坛也不能登录，每次提示登陆成功后，刷新页面就又变成未登陆状态
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 不是GFW
<Catscarlet> 白天应该在公司试一下来着
<Catscarlet> 准备近期弄个树莓板玩玩，本想看看ubuntu有没有支持arm7，结果主页打不开囧
<Catscarlet> 闪了，大家86
<MeaCulpa> .
<tohaven> anybody else?
<alen_river> 请问ubuntu桌面右上角偶尔浮现的半透明消息怎样取消的？
<alen_river> 请问有人能解答吗？
<hougelangley> 话说openSUSE挺不错
<gebjgd> hougelangley: 就是源差点
<GUNDAM> gebjgd: 又在诋毁opensuse了
<hougelangley> gebjgd: 我这里源的速度不错，目测是自动选择最快的源……
<gebjgd> hougelangley: 没说源的速度
<gebjgd> hougelangley: 说的是源的内容
<hougelangley> gebjgd: 还不错啊，第三方源很好很强大。
<hougelangley> 当然不晓得你的需求
<gebjgd> hougelangley: 需要加几个源ß
<gebjgd> hougelangley: 普通需求  比如hybrid-im 一些不在官方源里的
<hougelangley> 呃，这些我都不用，我就用一个chrome，用个firefox的基本就够了，然后系统自带的就完全满足。
<gebjgd> hougelangley: 果然
<hougelangley> gebjgd: 对于普通用户，还有什么奢望？！
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: hybird-im还在维护？
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 反正我一直在用
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 这么晚还没睡觉？
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 在折腾东西
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 少折腾东西  多折腾妹子
<wzssyqa> gebjgd: 给介绍个德国大波妹
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 你不是在北京么
<gebjgd> wzssyqa: 北京好多德国妹子学中文
<chengshiding> hi
<kk> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<chengshiding> kk:你还没睡吗？
<GUNDAM> =.=
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 和机器人聊天是愚蠢的
<chengshiding> 这里面有机器人？
<chengshiding> hi
<kk> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<chengshiding> hellooooooo
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 这里都是机器人
<chengshiding> 你肯定不是
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 你擦
<chengshiding> 赶紧睡觉吧
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 还没吃晚饭呢
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 该睡觉的是你
<chengshiding> 我在美国，睡什么呀？嘎嘎
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 我在德国
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 美国啥地方？
<chengshiding> 美国费城
<gebjgd> 不认识
<chengshiding> 哦，我在天朝啊。我要睡觉了
<gebjgd> 擦
<gebjgd> chengshiding: 骗子
<chengshiding> 骗就骗吧。睡了
<GUNDAM> ...
<kk>  05:16
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-23
<psychologe> hello,大家早上好
<psychologe> everybody
<psychologe> 我安装了星际词典qt版，安装了不少词库，可还是有少数词翻译不出来。想加个web网络翻译，网上找了下，不知该怎么加，请教各位！
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 求助：无法安装完整的语言支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416306 无法安装完整的语言支持.png 在首次安装语言支持的时候，我强制取消了安装，后面安装了wpsoffice，32ai-libs，然后就不能安装语言支持请大神们帮忙哈，中英文界面看着确实蛋碎啊。 统计信息: 发表于  …
<jerryzhou> hi
<kk> jerryzhou, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<jerryzhou> 大家忙什么呢
<jerryzhou> ?
<jerryzhou> lalou a
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • mbtsuomesta.com kzvvg84 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=415970 Uxfhl <a href="http://mbtsuomesta.com">MBT Kengät Netistä</a> fCqet <a href="http://canadagoosehuppari.com" title="Canada Goose Solaris Hupparit"><img alt="Canada Goose Solaris Hupparit" title="Canada Goose Solaris Hupparit" src="http://canadagoosehuppari.com"></a> ccTge …
<jerryzhou> what?
<jerryzhou> 你做什么
<jerryzhou> anyone here?
<\cx> jerryzhou: ?
<\cx> jerryzhou: what's the matter?
<jerryzhou> nothing
<jerryzhou> it is so quiet here
<alayasix_> 我的xterm启动时候总是在documents的路径，怎么改到其他路径啊
<\cx> jerryzhou: so, do not distrub EVERYONE next time.
<jerryzhou> ok
<freeflyi1g> \cx: :)
<\cx> freeflyi1g: 侯总早.
<jerryzhou> 认识？
<\cx> alayasix_: cat /etc/X11/app-defaults/XTerm
<\cx> alayasix_: 试试看, 在.bashrc里面最后加上一句   cd ~
<alayasix_> \cx: 恩。试试。好像是kde的问题
<\cx> alayasix_: 恩, 我刚差了一下, 貌似都是kde下出现的这个问题.
<\cx> s/差/查/
<\cx> 那个zenworks到底是干嘛的? 看介绍都没明白是干啥的...
<\cx> alayasix_: 查到的:  this is actually really simple. just go to system settings > about me and change document path
<\cx> alayasix_: 貌似是系统的全局变量的问题. 你试试看? 我手头没有kde, 所以我也不确定.
<\cx> freeflyi1g: 咨询点儿事情?
<\cx> freeflyi1g: 有时间不?
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • KDE等离子媒体中心首次亮相 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416314 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72635&fromuid=65210 KDE项目的开发者们发布了等离子媒体中心（PMC）的第一个版本。“等离子媒体中心”为桌面和任何能够运行KDE的设备而设计。据开发者透露 …
<\cx> test  kk
<alayasix_> \cx: 还是cd好用
<alayasix_> \cx: 就这样吧。多谢了
<\cx> alayasix_: :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTMxMDExNjgw.html
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu 12.04.1server 搭建postfix+dovecot+openmail故障 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416317 配置好后，访问http://serverip/cgi-bin/openwebmail/openwebmail-tool.pl出现文件下载界面！请各位高手帮帮忙！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiujun — 2013-03-23 3:15
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问如何关闭 受限驱动 提醒？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416324 每次开机，ubuntu都会提示可以安装的受限驱动——NVIDIA显卡驱动，请问怎么关闭这个提醒啊，我并不想安装这个受限驱动。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tzmdaming — 2013-03-23 12:36
<jackiema> 为什么qt应用程序读取HID设备文件失败，，怎么解决这个权限问题啊？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 12.04卸载苹果主题失败，提示：D-BUS 守护进程没有运行（有图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416326 从网上下的苹果主题，现在想卸载。。。卸载时候出现了问题。。。。 另求问各位大神如何打理自己的桌面？我换了苹果主题后发现还是习惯了ubuntu的////////// 统计信息: …
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<hougelangley> 这里的人非常多
<hougelangley> 至少比某些发行版社区的IRC频道人多
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs 怎么把两个功能绑定到一个组合键上？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416334 我想实现在一行的中间（两边都有字）换行，也就是执行 C-e 然后 RET 当年学了一个多月Emacs中断，如今刚回到Emacs的怀抱，不熟； 用Vim时映射了 Code: imap <A-o> <esc>o 我用类似的方法 Code: (global …
<imapder> 论坛不能登录了?
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • lyx有类似texmacs的插件么？如pari http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416335 lyx有类似texmacs的插件么？如pari。觉得这些插件在输公式时挺方便的 统计信息: 发表于 由 xibei — 2013-03-23 6:24
<gebjgd> 大藏布：【中国人是最会幻想、最健忘的民族】1989年7月人民日报发布中央七项决定①清理整顿公司，惩治官商勾结腐败。②坚决制止高干子女、配偶经商。③取消领导同志的食品特供。④严格管理公车。⑤禁止请客送礼、不准公款宴请。⑥严控领导干部出国。⑦严查贪污受贿。居然还有人相信官员承诺、相信演讲！[哈哈]
<gebjgd> 真的假的
<gebjgd> roylez_: 渣洗得乐
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 它关了我的显示器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416340 12.10启动之前会无端关闭显示器再打开 就是在这个时候关闭 怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eknuth — 2013-03-23 15:06
<jvaemape> 請問ARP包的長度是多少？（60還是42，）
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
 * adam8157 收简历真煎熬, 各种烂到爆, 各种收话不按正常人类的思路和方式... cc gfrog 
<dchxcrow_> adam8157: 你是哪里的啊
<dchxcrow_> adam8157: 我有简历想投，哈哈
<adam8157> dchxcrow_: 我在招内核开发工程师, 一致?
<dchxcrow_> adam8157: 这个？有兴趣，但是不很懂
<Guest58109> 摸摸哦哦
<imapder> adam8157: 我就不投了. 我朋友去过小公司做页游服务端开发工资都比我高...
<adam8157> imapder: 那肯定的
<imapder> adam8157: sigh...
<adam8157> imapder: 做游戏的, 起薪必须10K+了吧
<imapder> adam8157: 恩, 是呀.
<imapder> adam8157: 其实我只求在家办公...
<adam8157> imapder: sigh, 羡慕啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • doudounesfrance2013.com ckhiw98 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416343 Eodux Femme Moncler Trench Coat aDsza Oakley Asian Fit dsKry Moncler Enfants ymgTp Oakley Special Edition http://volosovo-online.ru/board/index.php?id=1021491 http://kilo-413.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=719257 http://crystalsbonusandreviews.com/litt ... ent-118531 …
<imapder> adam8157: 别的都好说. 哦, 要是能把qe去掉最好...
<imapder> adam8157: 你羡慕个屁, 年薪60w的土豪!
<adam8157> imapder: 擦, 要是现在有60W我就分你一半
<imapder> adam8157: 没事, 等你有了60w再分我一半就好. :-)
<adam8157> imapder: 那不行 =,=
<imapder> adam8157: 那你现在有多少都分我一半也行!~
<freeflyi1g> imapder: adam8157的已然超过了
<adam8157> imapder: 身上有20
<imapder> freeflyi1g: 恩, 那看来他是非分不可了.
<imapder> adam8157: 打过来吧
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 一会儿去柳芳, 国际会展中心
<imapder> adam8157: 你知道我银行帐号的.
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 干啥
<adam8157> imapder: 前头给了要饭的20软妹币
<imapder> adam8157: 土豪!!
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 见以前的同事, 腐败
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 啧啧，果然有米
 * imapder 我现在真心要饭的都不如...
 * imapder 求大牛带我去要饭!
<adam8157> imapder: freeflyi1g 我说了要给, 结果钱包里只有100的几张 和一张20的....
<adam8157> sigh
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: sigh, eating own dog food
<imapder> adam8157: 话说, 西单那边职业要饭的, 工资比我高多了
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 用啥子? kylin?
<adam8157> imapder: 不职业的也比你多啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 显然不是啊，那个哪里算啊
<imapder> adam8157: 也对.
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 那是啥子
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我司的产品你又不是不知道
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: GFW?
 * adam8157 哎呀不小心说了出来
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 我们啥时候干起功夫网了啊
<imapder> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: imapder 下线出门啦 bye
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 求介绍搞功夫网的工作
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu12.04搜索不到无线的一种解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416348 问题描述： 如果开机的时候插着网线，那么有线和无线上网都正常； 如果开机的时候没插着网线，那么搜索不到无线。。。 好奇葩的问题。。。 解决过程： 1. 参考该贴（http://f …
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 我也想要呢
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 侯总捞够了钱 也想进军仕途了?
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 去哪里捞啊
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 你坐拥那么多服务器的人
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 我哪里来的服务器哦
<cuihao> おっす！
<cuihao> 咦，错了
<cuihao> hi
<kk> cuihao, 好.. .  ㍨ 
 * chengshiding scratches his nose
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【求助：lighttpd无法实现重定向问题】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416351 您好， 我想用lighttpd实现将url“http://192.168.1.5:88/ftp” 重定向到 “ftp://192.168.1.5:50021”。 执行http://192.168.1.5:88/ftp时， 浏览器一直提示：404-not found错误 lighttpd.conf配置脚本如下 $HTTP["host"] == …
<chengshiding> kk: 你不是机器人的吗？
<imapder> 有人用kdump和crash吗?
<Guest58109> haha
<gebjgd> 误会四：男女相亲，在茶馆相对而坐，语拙无题，男主动挑起话题：你是怎样看待房市的？女一愣，顿时羞红了脸，低头沉默好一会说：只要姿势不太古怪，我会尽量配合的，但一定要让我喊出来...
<gebjgd> 误会一：今儿加班，女同事带了袋牛奶放在热水器上热，男同事准备去打开水，女同事轻声说：你摸摸我的奶热不热？男同事说：人多着呢，怎么摸呢...女同事说，没关系呀，就摸一下，摸摸又不是让你喝...
<gebjgd> 误会二：私企领导在单位找不到二儿子，正好碰到女财务部经理，便问：看见我老二了吗？经理脸一红，低声说：我一直想看，您不是一直没给我机会嘛...
<gebjgd> 误会三：领导出差，与女秘书在软卧车厢内，晚上领导问：现在几点？女秘：十点。领导又问：整吗？女秘害羞的说：太早，别人都还没睡呢！领导问：我问是十点整吗？女秘：别急呀，再忍忍，等到十一点再整吧。
<gebjgd> 误会五：男同学到女同学工作的城市出差，女到宾馆看望。畅谈得很投缘，聊到个人收入， 男问女：你税后多少钱，女脸一红，弱弱回答：同学睡还提啥钱，今天就算我请你？！
<zsyy> >:<
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 体彩高频玩法“11选5”技巧：任选2双胆巧结合 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416354 选5当中任2的中奖概率是1/5.5；也就是讲，一个具体的任2每天大概可以出现十几次左右。任2就像排列3的双胆一样重要； 　　选择任2双胆的方法很多： 　　1、二连号，每天开出的任5之 …
<chengshiding> XXX
<chengshiding> CCCCC
<chengshiding> -wc
<jusss> alpha080_dont: dont what?
<imcxt> 豆瓣FM 彻底傻了，丫的，现在只给我放我加了红心的音乐。。。。
<imcxt> 以前好歹还随即放几首////
<jusss> roylez_: 推荐几个电影
<roylez_> jusss: 野蛮人罗纳尔
 * maplebeats fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<maplebeats> ck
<jusss> roylez_: 动漫？
<budh001> 各位晚上好
<cuihao> 你好
<budh001> 前辈好
<cuihao> =v=
<budh001> 你做什么工作啊？
<cuihao> =3 学生
<budh001> 学linux吗？
<cuihao> 额，不是 = =
<budh001> 兴趣爱好？
<cuihao> =3= 算是吧
<mifttt> wow
<budh001> 0_0
<budh001> 后悔没好好学习啊
<mifttt> weisha
<mifttt> 为啥？
<budh001> 因为没有好好学习，没有考上好大学，因为没有认真学习大学课程，所以工作遇到的好多问题才发现老师讲过，但是没有记住
<mifttt> 哦
<mifttt> 原来老师说得还是有用的啊
<budh001> 但是上学的时候只顾吃喝玩乐了
<cuihao> 啊，美麗的青春……
<Mifttt> 呃  为什么现在上大学觉得很无赖
<budh001> 啊，飞逝的时光
<Mifttt> 连吃喝玩乐都没有
<budh001> 因为你没有找到目标
<Mifttt> 不见黄河心不死
<cuihao> 喔，很正確的樣子
<budh001> 不论是泡妹子或是书呆子
<budh001> 给自己找个原动力吧
<cuihao> 謹遵前輩教誨 o7
<Mifttt> 不是一朝一夕能改的哦
<budh001> 呵呵，不可能的，你明天就忘了
<cuihao> =3= 对，明天是周日啦
<budh001> 除非有重大的事件发生，能逼着你去开支线人物
<budh001> 任务
<budh001> 啊，好奇妙的世界，你永远不知道明天会遇到什么，将来会成为什么
<cuihao> 嗯嗯，很正确的样子呢
<Mifttt> msg #ubuntu-cn HelloWorld
<Mifttt> HelloWorld
<jusss> budh001: 支线人物是啥
<budh001> helloword
<cuihao> HelloWorld
<budh001> 支线任务。打个比喻而已，就是你的机遇/转机
<budh001> 因为很像游戏里的支线触发任务
<budh001> 但是很可惜这个游戏没有存档重来，只有无尽的循环
<budh001> 显然当初游戏创造者偷懒了，没有加上这个功能
<Mifttt> ?
<budh001> 多么悲剧的事情，虽然每个人都有无限的选择权，但是结果悲剧的情况永远占大多数，更可悲的是无法重新来过
<budh001> 易经的四卦：悔吝凶吉，事情的失败几率竟然达到百分之七十五
<budh001> 真不科学
<cuihao> =3 不是六十四卦么
<budh001> 易经系辞上传
 * Mifttt say Hellp
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 哪个帮你测的？
 * cuihao is burnt to death.
 * Mifttt 大家好，今天你IRC了么
 * cuihao hit the ground too hard.
<kenshinxf> ls
<budh001> 没有找人测，看南怀瑾先生的书
 * Mifttt 羡慕
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416360 在windows下有搜狗输入法，百度输入法等，使用起来都非常的方便。 那么，在ubuntu中，那些输入法比较好用呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 1302182594 — 2013-03-23 20:13
 * ifttt wow
<budh001> ibus
<budh001> 安装谷歌词库后比较好用
 * Mifttt linux真的好难用
<cuihao> 都不好用…… 云输入法好用。
<budh001> 习惯就好
<Mifttt> 没有网怎么用额
<budh001> 额，如果win没有网不也是很难用吗？
<Mifttt> 嗯 我是说云输入法
<budh001> 虽然有单机可晚
<budh001> 额，谁让linux是外国发明的呢？
<imcxt> 有国内发明的？
<budh001> 木有
<Mifttt> windows也是
<budh001> 不对，有，四大发明嘛
<budh001> 还有民主专政这个词
<budh001> 我们是社会主义人民民主专政
<imcxt> imapder: 还是马甲？
<Mifttt> 啊 政治好可怕
<cuihao> =3 扯到哪里了额
<imapder> imcxt: ?
<imapder> imcxt: 跟我说?
<budh001> 不怕不怕，我们是人民，不是美帝
<imcxt> imapder:  \cx 说
<Mifttt> 啊
<imapder> imcxt: 恩.
<imapder> imcxt: 用这个id, adam会跟我说话.
<Mifttt> 讨论政治会被抓起来吗
<imcxt> imapder: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 当当当当当
<cuihao> =3 不會，但是跑題了
<imcxt> imapder: 你什么时候对adam这么崇拜了
<Mifttt> 嗯 还有 繁体字好可怕
<imapder> imcxt: 恩, 内核开发.
<Mifttt> irc 怎么高亮显示某个人啊
<cuihao> =3 其实是多个IRC懒得切换了，我是简体字用户
 * imcxt 拜 adam8157  freeflyi1g 等内核开发人员。
 * imcxt momo roylez_
<Mifttt> 我就知道这一个中文irc。。。
<Mifttt> 还是从豆瓣偶然看到的
<cuihao> archlinuxcn
<Mifttt> 就是把com改成cn？
<cuihao> #archlinuxcn 频道
<cuihao> 中文的 = =
 * imcxt 碎
<budh001> irc能视频吗？
<cuihao> 能发视频连接…… 自己点开。
<Mifttt> 没找到=。=！！
<Mifttt> 有没有不是linux的？
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ ibus-libpinyin . ctrl+shift+f 切换简体&繁體
<cuihao> Mifttt：嗯？找不到？输入命令 /join #archlinuxcn 就好了。
<stlifey> 有没有办法把linux当成一个路由，在host连接上pptp之后，默认只对NAT转发pptp连接，我有一台PS3,联机基本离不开VPN，我想在PS里面的网关设置里面填我笔记本的IP，但是笔记本不走pptp连接，请问这样要怎么设置？
<cuihao> @CyrusYzGTt：喔喔，好像fcitx也行，谢啦
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cuihao§ 这个切换是我建议的，，看到fcitx建议的
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..本人心已死，行尸走肉
<Mifttt> 里面连根鸡毛都没看见
<Mifttt> 不是irc.ubuntu.com么？
<cuihao> Mifttt: =3 哦，我错了，是 #archlinux-cn
<cuihao> irc.ubuntu.com 其实是跳转到 freenode 的 ubuntu-cn频道，就是这里
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net *FROM* ubuntu.com)
<cuihao> 哦，原来是官网的
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<cuihao> 那是 #ubuntu 频道？
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 我发现我这竟然可以访问海盗湾，不用翻墙，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .
<onlylove> jusss: 海盗湾现在加密了吧
<Mifttt> cuihao:
<cuihao> ？
<Mifttt> 是这么做的么？
<Mifttt> 表示对你说一句话
<cuihao> 唔，我在 #archlinux-cn 看到你了
<Mifttt> 是要输入你的名字么？
<KelvanSun> 这里有谁用gnome3啊？
<cuihao> Mifttt：其实没这个功能，但是一般的客户端会高亮自己的昵称
<KelvanSun> 我的屏幕右上角点开用户菜单有写着“不可用”，不知是什么 意思？
<Mifttt> 我要手动打“cuihao：Hello”么？
<cuihao> Mifttt：唔？可以手动打，某些客户端可能有补全功能。
<Mifttt> cuihao: 奥 看到了 thx
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 没有昵称补全功能的irc客户端，不是好客户端
<jusss> onlylove: no
<Mifttt> ifttt: hello
<Mifttt> ifttt: hello
<Mifttt> cuihao: 哇哦 试了一下小号 效果不错
<imapder> roylez_: 你的hostapd还能用不?
<roylez_> imapder: 可以啊
<imapder> roylez_: 需要master模式? 我的网卡, 以前有这个功能, 现在没了...
<imapder> roylez_: 莫名其妙...
<roylez_> imapder: ....网卡驱动问题？
<imapder> roylez_: 我是自己编译的3.8内核, 内核里有我的驱动的.
<roylez_> imapder: 自己编译，自己支持
<imapder> roylez: ...
<imapder> roylez: 我是为了开debug, 别的都没碰.
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_ 公司要强制AES, 不知为何，难道还有设备搞不定AES 的...
<imapder> roylez: 直接abs编译的, 就躲开了一个debug的选项而已.
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 以前不是用TKIP么，有钱人用的，有security hole，又贵
<MeaCu1pa> TKIP -> AES 也算是一个邀功点了估计，尼玛
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 给海盗湾的 url过来，我上上看
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 指环王每一部都三小时.......放这个，电影院不赚钱的啊
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_ 我看过整晚 1 2 3连映
 * MeaCu1pa 看得没感觉了
 * MeaCu1pa Elen sila lumen omentielvo
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 昨天看了1，今天看了2，明天看3
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 丫怎么记得住这些的....
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: Mofia开门的密码是啥？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_ 我学过点精灵语
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: ....
<MeaCu1pa> Annon edhellen, edro hi ammen
<imapder> MeaCu1pa: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 尼玛你在哪里学的啊，我要学这玩意
<cuihao> Alo kestania putta, alo shinix keh.
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCu1pa: 啥没用学啥
<MeaCu1pa> roylez_: 网慢..
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 给海盗湾的 url过来，我上上看
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 给海盗湾的 url过来，我上上看
<onlylove> CyrusYzGTt: http://thepiratebay.se/
<CyrusYzGTt> onlylove§ thx
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 如何把一台母机上的ubuntu 12.04 系统安装到60台空白机器上？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416365 大家好，因为我们学校第一次组织acm竞赛，所以比赛环境的搭建还是个陌生的问题，想请教大家，该怎么样如何把一台母机上的ubuntu 12.04 系统安装到60台空白机器 …
<cuihao> acm……
<onlylove> acm是啥？话说他用网络安装不就是了
<cuihao> 国际级别的大学生编程竞赛
<onlylove> 啥学校，机房里没环境么
<roylez_> onlylove: bot发的，你问啥
<maplebeats> cuihao, 哇！你要参加么？
<panda-z> maplebeats: 他还是高中生
<cuihao> =3 我又不学计算机
<maplebeats> 呃。。
<onlylove> 网络安装或者PXE都成……这都来问
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 感觉怎么样
<onlylove> 坏到家还可以用raid么
<onlylove> dd也可以
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..不用翻墙
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..不过，怎么没有中文，， 怀疑是钓鱼网站
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: thepiratexxx.se也没中文呀。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我翻墙的时候有的，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 那是你代理服务器的事
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. 我记得后缀是 .de
<imapder> roylez: 搞定了.. pkill NetworkManager 之后就可以了...
<onlylove> jusss: 有中文
<onlylove> jusss: 难道你不知道海盗湾有中文？
<onlylove> jusss: 我在公司上的时候也有中文
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装libcurl4-nss-dev出错…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416366 sudo apt-get install libcurl4-nss-dev 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是 因为系统无法达到 …
<jusss> onlylove: ...
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道，我也上过中文版的海盗湾
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 海盗湾应该有好几个服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ..
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • CPU 1:Machine check exception: 4 bank 1:b600000000000181 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416369 [Hardware error]CPU 1:Machine check exception: 4 bank 1:b600000000000181 [Hardware error]TSC 27991075f24e ADDR 13f1060c0 [Hardware error]PROCESSOR 2:200f31 TIME 1363979562 SOCKET 0 APIC 1 MICROCODE 2000032 [Hardware error]Run the abo …
<sam-nya> 刚重装完的ubuntu 12.10 x64有个问题
<sam-nya> 用sudo的时候会弹出sudo： 无法解析主机：samnya-HP-G42-Notebook-PC
<sam-nya> 和我填写的计算机名少了个杠啊
<frozen2013> 想到一个省心点的os
<frozen2013> 懒人专用的。容易一点的。ubuntu也死机啊。悲酸
<sam-nya> = =
<Zhanshime> frozen2013:win7
<cuihao> frozen2013, mac
<yunfan> frozen2013: win8
<chengshiding> 谁call我一下！
<Zhanshime> frozen2013;nokia的s40绝对满足你的要求
<Zhanshime> chengshiding:gtalk?
<sam-nya> ati装了驱动画面还没有不装驱动流畅那应不应该装？
<chengshiding> Zhanshime: 哈哈，看到了。你的名字显示为高亮了！
<Zhanshime> chengshiding: - -!
<Zhanshime> chengshiding:pidgin?
<chengshiding> Zhanshime: irssi
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 有个105套件的tcr，3500羊
<chengshiding> Zhanshime:pidgin打命令太不方便了。
<Zhanshime> chengshiding 从不打命令
 * maplebeats 省心的OS？windows啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] windows其实也不省心
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 只有自己的技术水平高了，才会省心
<cuihao> 啊，用电脑真不省心。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: toooooooooooooo expensive
<yunfan> n可以用360来省心 就像小朋友可以由家长把尿
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 360才不省心，向我最后悔的一件事就是曾经把通讯录上传到360上。
<yunfan> 这是好事  以后你忘记谁的号码 可以打电话给360的客服来找回
<yunfan> 或者忘记gmail密码了 也可以打给360客服找回
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 所以相当后悔
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 想看妹子么
<sam-nya> 这样就没问题了
<NotMe> 想不想额
<leopard> ..
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 胡敏慧 想不想看额
<NotMe> https://plus.google.com/photos/103158650376479982728/albums/5858537469500072465
<sam-nya> 怎么感觉apt-get装软件的时候比win上的迅雷7还快
<NotMe> 谁想看看我画的妹子
<sam-nya> 发上来看看？
<NotMe> 就是上面那个链接额
<NotMe> 一上来就发了
<NotMe> 胡敏慧不理我
<sam-nya> 刚刚掉线了
<sam-nya> 重发下？
<NotMe> https://plus.google.com/photos/103158650376479982728/albums/5858537469500072465
<NotMe> 嫌慢的 去 http://atomcat.6te.net/blog/index.php ，
<kk> NotMe s, ⇪ atomCat's Blog
<onlylove> 连接超时……还要爬墙，怕摔倒
<sam-nya> wget http://pypi.python.org/packages/source/p/pyOpenSSL/pyOpenSSL-0.13.tar.gz && tar zxvf pyOpenSSL-0.13.tar.gz && cd pyOpenSSL-0.13 && sudo python setup.py install
<sam-nya> oh no
<sam-nya> 不小心按了中建
<NotMe> 嫌慢的 去 http://atomcat.6te.net/blog/index.php <== 这个吧， 上面那 MM 就是我画的
<kk> NotMe s, ⇪ atomCat's Blog
<sam-nya> G+怎么慢了？
<sam-nya> 话说怎么看谁画过这画风的
<NotMe> 额，原来我是翻墙上去的
<NotMe> 是么
<NotMe> 还有个狗狗
<onlylove> 还有弹窗，恶心
<sam-nya> 我去弄来
<NotMe> 没办法额，免费空间
<NotMe> 狗狗 => http://atomcat.6te.net/blog/media/dog.jpg
<NotMe> 妹子 -> http://atomcat.6te.net/blog/media/girl1.png
<NotMe> 好了，应该都挺快了
<onlylove> 不喜欢这风格
<sam-nya> http://bangumi.tv/group/topic/21839
<kk> sam-nya s, ⇪ 好久没动笔，今天涂个鸦
<sam-nya> 这画风
<NotMe> :)
<sam-nya> kk是啥玩意儿= =
<NotMe> 我又不是专业学画画的， 自己鼠标的
<NotMe> 胡敏慧不出来额
<NotMe> CyrusYzGTt, 冒个泡额
<NotMe> maya 没见过了额
<sam-nya> 话说这里的电信商给了个很好的ip地址
<sam-nya> 111.222.141.1
<kk> sam-nya, 111.222.141.1 广东省深圳市 天威视讯
<alvin_rxg> 8.8.8.8
<NotMe> alvin_rxg, 看了我的妹子的画了么
<alvin_rxg> cc gebjgd
<sam-nya> 12.10还是直接sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop就能装kde了吗？
<sam-nya> 如果软件装到一半不小心拔电源了会怎样？
<NotMe> sam-nya, ooxx一半，你下面那位放了一屁会怎么样，就怎么养
<sam-nya> 不怎么样
<NotMe> 额
<NotMe> sam走了
<roylez_> imapder: 还在？
<imapder> roylez_: en
<imapder> roylez_: 在配环境.
<imapder> roylez_: 主席还不睡? 有会?
<gebjgd> imapder: 配什么环境？
<imapder> gebjgd: 内核测试的...
<imapder> gebjgd: kdump + crash.... kdump容易, crash太难了...
<gebjgd> imapder: 不懂
<gebjgd> imapder: 你继续
<imapder> gebjgd: 等debug kernel编译呢. 不急.
<kk>  05:00
<abinez> 萝莉妹纸来了
<abinez> http://img1.gtimg.com/tech/pics/hv1/188/8/1289/83819453.jpg
<abinez> 不能解决问题的代码是耍流氓
#ubuntu-cn 2013-03-24
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • free shipping cigarettes online http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416180 Jul 29, Keywords: pall mall, tax free cigarettes, duty free cigarettes, cigarettes online free, shipping, cigarettes free shipping, online cigarettes free. free shipping cigarettes online fresh marlboro cigarettes online, free shipping, Manufacturers, fresh.  …
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> 哪天要是有人在LinkedIn狂刷敏感材料，国内猎头咋办...
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 【有图为证】窗口有时候还是无法移动，甚至无法关闭，真的很无赖啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416390 窗口卡顿时的BUG.png 希望有人能反应给ubuntu 改进，我实在是找不到途经，对了 那个应该是 Left click！！！！！！！！！！！ 现在我发现了，主要是在窗口屏窗 …
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 关于ubuntu for phone、for tablets移植的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416391 既然ubuntu已经发布了google几个儿子的固件，我想着要在其它设备上运行应该只是替换硬件驱动文件，不知道这个设想能否成立？如果可行，那么从android系统里面提取，该怎么修改呢 …
<tianhua> Debian Package Popularity Contest 这个咋翻译？
<SandyLaw> LMDE2013.03安装完毕
<yh> Debian软件包人气大赛
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 胖叔.
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席.
<imadper> freeflying: 早, 侯总.
<imadper> \rs: 早, 马甲哥.
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 有我山交吗？我大交院有人否？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416395 希望我山东交通学院也有人。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangqianjun — 2013-03-24 10:31
<\rs> imadper: 早，你很久沒來了？
<imadper> \rs: 一直有来.
<\rs> imadper: 上週我在圖靈那裏搞了兩本書回來，這周也有類似活動
<imadper> \rs: 网上活动?
<imadper> \rs: 那我也参加!
<\rs> imadper: 現在應該來不及了吧，不大清楚。上次是 lispcn 聚會（實際上非lisp用戶來得也不少）
<imadper> \rs: 哦, 我在广州, 去不了...
<oinil> 周末的早晨真冷清
<imadper> oinil: 我来了之后每个人打个招呼, 还算热闹了. (相比与别的周末来说)
<oinil> imadper: 别的周末是什么情况？
<imadper> oinil: 一上午没人说话. 一句都没有
<oinil> imadper: imadper 这么说大家上班聊irc的比较多
<oinil> imadper: 周末都睡觉.....
<imadper> oinil: 不上班, 谁聊irc?
<oinil> imadper: 你不会在上班吧？
<oinil> imadper: 哈哈哈哈，苦逼啦
<imadper> oinil: 没, 我还是学生.
<oinil> imadper: 我在床上。
<oinil> imadper: .....
<\rs> imadper: 這是啥：http://refcardz.dzone.com/
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: Expert Cheat Sheets & Tutorial Guides for Developers | Refcardz
<imadper> FREE Cheat Sheets for Developers... 要注册额... \rs
<imadper> \rs: 想用facebook的帐号登录, 结果:  你的帐号暂时被封锁了。
<Pokstreet> 各位, 我架设了一个VPN, 服务器分配的默认地址是10.0.0.*, 连上后虽然能访问外网, 但不能访问192.168.1.*的内网, 这个有方法吗? 谢谢
<\rs> imadper: 放棄，沒法註冊，不知道 telephone 之類格式
<imadper> \rs: 我也懒得注册了.
<oinil> owa， #emacs里面正大吵呢，快去围观
<\rs> iask 真是業界良心 http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/22665609.html
<kk> \rs s, ⇪ Actors in Scala.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<freeayu> 吵什么
<imadper> \rs: 都是用户上传的? 还是iask的人自己搜罗的?
<imadper> freeayu: 没看出来在吵架. 平时也都这个样子的.
<imadper> marvin42: 马甲... alpha080....
<freeayu> 那是哪位同学说是在吵？
<marvin42> 42
<marvin42> 旧马甲
<freeayu> 你们知道泉州这个地方嘛
<imadper> 福建?
<marvin42> 福建。。。
<freeayu> wow，你竟知道
<marvin42> 、俺福建人好不
<freeayu> cool
<freeayu> 我在泉州
<marvin42> 这样么？是妹子不？
<imadper> 我表示, 我是新疆人, 但是也都知道泉州
<freeayu> 不是
<\rs> imadper: 初期bootstrap時必然是搜羅的，可能也買了地下產業鍊的服務什麼的……現在可能還在做這類事
<freeayu> 想找妹子，去相亲网
<imadper> \rs: 哦, 感觉书确实多. 而且, 虽然一直说要积分, 但是我的积分从来没有用完过...
<marvin42> 那网站很浪好不
<\rs> imadper: 我只能一直找0分的下載……
<imadper> \rs: ...不知道那个分怎么算的...
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<cfy> roylez: Configuration file: /etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf
<cfy> Line 1: unknown configuration item ' interface'
<cfy> roylez: 没事
<\rs> imadper: 系統方面的完全不知道怎麼寫，現在要做一個簡易聯機遊戲，要用actor model了(scala)
<\rs> imadper: 要上該死的數電課了（我找本verilog看，vhdl太醜）
<imadper> \rs: 数电!!!lol!!!!
<\rs> 最近天天充實，昨天摸了haskell c++ scala
<\rs> cfy: 不得不說scala也是門必須學習的語言
<cfy> \rs: .......... 嗯....... 其实我学过vhdl....
<imadper> cfy: 早.
<iiipod> ...
<imadper> cfy: how are things going?
<iiipod> ?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntukylin bate1 wine酷狗2008图标花掉，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416400 2.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux小菜菜 — 2013-03-24 11:31
<iiipod> 开饭了
<cfy> roylez: 你的dhcpd叫啥名字?
<cfy> imadper: 很不好....
<imadper> cfy: ?????
<iiipod> 整最新版的
<imadper> cfy: 一直没人联系你?
<imadper> cfy: 还是给reject了?
<cfy> imadper: 我觉得都怪这经济
<cfy> imadper: 没人联系我....我我我.......
<cfy> imadper: 求份工作都求不到...不开心...
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 那你多投一些公司吧?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯...
<imadper> cfy: 做页游后台的, 都10k起.
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 不是吧....有个说只能5~7K....
<imadper> cfy: 我一个朋友明天去面 捷游, 貌似都是10k, 广州
<maplebeats_away> cfy, 只能？
 * maplebeats_away 现在的人啊，要求真市
<cfy> maplebeats_away: 嗯...
<maplebeats_away> s/市/高/g
<cfy> ...............
<cfy> maplebeats_away: 你妹
<cfy> imadper: 应届?
<imadper> cfy: 跟我一届.
<cfy> imadper: 唉.....不提了...
<imadper> cfy: 水平比你差远了.
<cfy> imadper: ......
<imadper> cfy: 来广州?
<imadper> cfy: 这边人傻钱多
<cfy> imadper: 怎么在北京这么难...
<imadper> cfy: 广深都是.
 * leyle 北京是啥子水平？
<imadper> cfy: 北京当然难了...
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我被妹子甩了
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 因为异地?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, no
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 因为我情商太低
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 有别人介入?
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 哦... 我情商也低, 理解不了我妹子.
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 哦，很好，我们可以在一起了
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 不用, 我跟我妹子都快结婚了.
<cfy> .....
<maplebeats_away> imadper, cao
 * cfy 激情四射
 * cfy 基情四射 cc maplebeats_away imadper 
<iiipod> 很乱
<imadper> ..............................
 * maplebeats_away 又被打击了
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 求经验！
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 啥经验? 我怎么有...
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 你不是都要结婚了吗？
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 等我有钱了就结婚
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 你妹
<imadper> maplebeats_away: ?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 等你有钱了，多少年后了？
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 三五年吧
 * imadper 求可以在家办公的公司推荐!
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 哦，你不是说被甩了么
<iiipod> 有钱了经济就毁了
<imadper> maplebeats_away: never. 我跟我妹子是分开一段时间, 各自考虑一下而已.
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 异地四年, 哪儿这么容易分手
<iiipod> 。。。
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 怪不得
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 你情商比我高
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 想追回妹子不难吧.
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 加油吧, 少年.
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 你要做的第一步就是:
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 去掉你丫后面那个_away!
<cfy> 额...
<cfy> \rs: 你咋没op了?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 唉，我真是没办法
 * maplebeats_away 我都不知道有没有能力挽回现在的情况
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我就喜欢away...
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 那你自生自灭吧... 妹子分手, 很多时候都是对你不满意了, 顺便要看看你有多重视她...
<Hiso-android> ...
<Hiso-android> 一来就看到。。。
<Hiso-android> 妹纸的话题
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 是的。。。
<Hiso-android> 。。
<Hiso-android> 妹纸就有那么重要么
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 妹子人在深圳不? 还是在杭州?
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 你个破高中生，你以后后悔了就自身自灭吧
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 喂喂！
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 现在在重庆，明天在杭州。。。
<Hiso-android> 节操呢？
<Hiso-android> 我一上来就喷我π_π
<Hiso-android> 自己决定的事有什么好后悔？
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 找个时间过去抱抱她就好了. 等你发了工资就去就行
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 妹子心软的. 重感情.
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 。。。。。。问题是这两天她说得很绝很绝啊
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我无法理解啊
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 你脸皮不够厚?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我已经够厚了。。。
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 去找她喽. 抱抱她就啊好哦了.
<maplebeats_away> 这两天把我脸皮都丢完了
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<imadper> 就好了.
<Hiso-android> 。。
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 唉，还是一句话？没钱？
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 抱抱她就好了. 如果你们之前交往比较久的话.
<Hiso-android> 诶~
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 不久。。。。。。。CAO
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 等你发工资呀... 你一个月有4k呀
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 你们多久了?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 有你妹的4K
<Hiso-android> 虽然我不爱三次元，但我还是祝福你和你妹纸
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 几个月= =
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 算上房补, 有了
<Hiso-android> 。。
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 我们班一堆去腾讯的, 这你能骗我?
<Hiso-android> tx一月没4k？节操呢？
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 唉，悲哀
<imadper> Hiso-android: 实习生.
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 你才知道吗？
<Hiso-android> 。。。
 * maplebeats_away 我司抠门死了
<Hiso-android> 实习？你才毕业？
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 跟鄙公司比呢?!
<imadper> Hiso-android: 他还没毕业呢.
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我们两个换吧
<abinez> 有多抠啊啊啊啊啊啊？
<abinez> 有多KOU
<abinez> 饭团
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 你以为我不想留南方? 我是有妹子在北京. 不然我早就去华大了
<Hiso-android> 我果然被耍了
<Hiso-android> maplebeats曾经和我说他早就毕业了的
<abinez> 饭团
<abinez> ，，，，
<maplebeats_away> abinez, 抠死了，花了几百万给我们这些毕业生培训一堆垃圾也不愿意直接发钱给我们
<Hiso-android> 饭团被我烧死
<Hiso-android> 了
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 我什么时候给你说过？
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 。。
<Hiso-android> 忘记了
<Hiso-android> 反正我记得你对我说过
<abinez> 饭团，直接发钱给你们浪费啊
<abinez> 娃哈哈
<imadper> 啊哈哈哈哈哈!! 我想起了公司里的卡内基课程!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请教一下，如何让VIM换行的时候自动加上行号 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416402 如图所示： 第一行换行接下一行时，没有加上行号，我希望像2、3行这样，一换行就默认为新的一行（加上行号），因为有时候一段东西太多的话都当成是一行中的内容，用行号来跳转 …
<imadper> 不行, moli_ 在, 不能乱说...
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<abinez> 公司是希望把你们变成摇钱树
<Hiso-android> 。。
<Hiso-android> 总觉得进tx会有愧疚感
<Hiso-android> maplebeats你会觉得对不起国人么
<imadper> Hiso-android: 天真.
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 小孩
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 好吧
<Hiso-android> 其实我是想出国的。。。
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 谁TM不想啊
 * maplebeats_away 没钱啊，有么有
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 没钱
<imadper> 一句不恰当的性玩笑却最终导致两位开发者被解雇，期间还伴随着死亡威胁和DDoS攻击。这一奇特的事件始于上周日在加州Santa Clara举行的年度Python开发者峰会PyCon。会议中，SendGrid的开发者拓展成员（developer evangelist）Adria Richards偷听到后面的两位开发者开了句女性性玩笑，她拍了两人的照片（如图），发到Twitter上，要求会议主办方干预。ç»
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 所以我很困扰
<Hiso-android> 没钱怎么出国
<imadper> Hiso-android: 猪仔?
<iiipod> solisot
<Hiso-android> imadper: 猪仔是什么
<imadper> Hiso-android: 你是高中生?
<imadper> Hiso-android: 历史学的真渣.
<Hiso-android> 嗯
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 拍死
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 理科生哪有历史
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 你们班，你们年级有多少妹子
<Hiso-android> 上个学期会考完就没了
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 我对三次元没兴趣
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 你妹，我有兴趣
<Hiso-android> 我又不是为了交配而存在的
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 帮我物色几个
<Hiso-android> 人生有更加有意义的事情要做
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 我不和女生打交道
<alpha080> 没有交配就没有历史了。。。。
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 谁要你和女生打交道了，我要你去帮我要些女生的资料
<Hiso-android> 。。
<Hiso-android> 我没兴趣
<Hiso-android> 那样会被误认为是变态的
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 我有兴趣啊
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 现在还有成变态的机会，你以后只有forever alone了
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 那你来我们学校啊
<Hiso-android> 你看看你
<Hiso-android> 之前还口口声声说讨好你妹纸，你就这样做？
<imadper> http://www.apple.com.cn/message-to-customers-in-china-about-after-sales-care/
<Hiso-android> 你要妹纸不就是，为了交配？
<kk> imadper s, ⇪ Apple - Apple 中国关于售后服务致消费者的声明
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 唉，我智商低
<Hiso-android> 你有想过你在干什么，你需要什么吗？
<imadper> 需要妹子是正常需求. 我力挺  maplebeats_away
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 嘛~
<Hiso-android> 的确
<abinez> imadper: 你和饭团是一腿的啊
<imadper> abinez: 说话注意点儿.
<abinez> 上不了网
<Hiso-android> 没有对x的需求，人类也无法前行
<imadper> abinez: 我不认识你.
<abinez> imadper: 我刚来的
<abinez> 上不了网页
<Hiso-android> 但那不是我想要的，大概我们不是一类人吧！maplebeats:
<abinez> 连接已经连接上去，就是浏览器无法浏览网页
<abinez> 困死了
<abinez> 都不知道要干嘛
<abinez> 烦啊
<maplebeats_away> Hiso-android, 你早晚会成为下一个我的，可怜的娃
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<Hiso-android> 是么
<Hiso-android> 我不会让这种事发生的，绝对！
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 你现在工作内容是啥?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, play
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 来深圳之后, 喝过早茶了吗?
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 菠萝油?
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 大峡谷? 东部华侨城? 去过没?
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 那是什么玩意！
<Hiso-android> 。。。
<imadper> maplebeats_away: .........................................................................
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 白来深圳了.
<Hiso-android> 不知所云
<Hiso-android> タイヤを保たせる
<Hiso-android> 。。。不小心发了奇怪的，东西
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我又不是来玩的
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 我是农民工啊
<imadper> maplebeats_away: ...
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 唉
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 注定我要孤独一段时间了
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 你活该一辈子没有妹子.
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 太宅.
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 还行吧，我其实周末还是出去玩了的
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 多出去玩玩, 会让你换一个心境.
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 上周我才去约了一个妹子出去玩，昨天我才去爬了山的
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: top - 12:31:43 up 1 day,  1:35,  6 users,  load average: 16.68, 8.82, 6.08
<imadper> maplebeats_away: 恩, 约别的妹子, 活该你妹子跟你分手
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 我的笔记本上就跑了几个kvm的虚拟机就这样了
<maplebeats_away> imadper, 呃。。
<imadper> gfrog: ps 里面, []里的task是内核线程?
<imadper> gfrog: 内核线程, 变成zombie了, 怎么办....
<luikinyuen> 这里还有没有人用着10.04的版本？以前FIREFOX 的PPA源貌似不能用。。
<jvaemape> 請問能從鏈路層
<jvaemape> 請問能從鏈路層發UDP包麼？
<\cx> jvaemape:  你的具体需求是啥?
<CyrusYzGTt>  12:42:56 up 1 day,  2:40,  7 users,  load average: 2.60, 0.73, 0.34
<CyrusYzGTt> imcxt§ reboot
<jvaemape> \cx: 發udp包
<CyrusYzGTt> away to 亲戚家
<\cx> jvaemape: 那你直接发, 跟链路层有啥关系?
<\cx> jvaemape: 貌似没有api给你直接调用数据链路层的方法...
<jvaemape> \cx: SOCK_PACKET 可以
<\cx> jvaemape: 哦哦哦, sock_packet和pf_packet
<jvaemape> \cx: 包已經發出去啦，只是wireshark抓包是只認出IP首部，沒有認出UDP首部。
<\cx> jvaemape: 不过, 你用这个来自己创建一个udp, 很麻烦的, 需要自己分包的吧.
<jvaemape> \cx: 以太網幀頭、ip首部、udp首部是自己寫的。
<\cx> jvaemape: 那是可以的. unp上不是有这个的例子吗
<jvaemape> \cx: 找到問題啦，IP中proto_type錯啦。
<\cx> jvaemape: gaoji... 这么底层的网络...
<October21> home单独分区对普通用户有必要吗?只分了/
<October21> 现在犹豫要不要搬到新分区
<void1> 重装系统的时候可以方便点，分区本来都是没有一定必要的
<CyrusYzGTt> October21§ 有
<CyrusYzGTt> void1§ +1
<kk> 新 华东校区 • 潍坊医学院 来这里报道 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416407 都集中点。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 demonkaka — 2013-03-24 13:25
<bancage> roylez: 主席好～
<October21> help
<lube> 请问有没有人在用elementary OS 这个发行版？？
<lube> exit
<lujq> 请问有人在用elementary OS 这发行版吗？？
<\cx> lujq: 估计是没有
<Hiso-android> ..
<lujq> 其实我是想问那个Pantheon Files有没有类似nautilus-open-terminal的插件
<rootadmin> 1
<Hiso-android> ...
<\cx> lujq: 直接去e os的房间去问吧.
<\cx> lujq: 美国时间, 现在都睡觉了吧
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 刚才重装了，用电池装的，发现有点不一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416409 装完才发现 没有像以前那样烫 是不是因为用电池装得缘故呢 装了Jupiter 0.1.9后cpu保持在45度左右，以前都是最起码50度 风扇里出来的也是凉风了，以前简直都可以暖手了 统计信息:  …
<Hiso-android> ...
<luikinyuen> kk: 要不你不用电池再装一次试试？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> adam8157: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6860350_460s.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 头和身子不是一个人的...
<\cx> adam8157: 刚发现, 开启config_debug_info之后, vmlinuz还是只有2mb, 但是那个/src/vmlinux会有170mb而已.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 感觉显示像是ps的
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事么
<adam8157> roylez_: 没有啊...
<adam8157> \cx: 你没安装吧...
<\cx> adam8157: 安装了呀... 还没重启.
<adam8157> \cx: 0_0
<\cx> adam8157: 怎么了?
<\cx> adam8157: 有问题?
<roylez_> \cx: 重启你就不用进来拉？
<adam8157> \cx: 奇怪
<\cx> roylez_: 真的??!!!
<\cx> adam8157: ???
<\cx> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.3M Mar 24 03:25 vmlinuz-linux-pae   adam8157 roylez
<imadper> adam8157: 有啥奇怪的, 说呀
<adam8157> imadper: 应该很大啊
<imadper> adam8157: /usr/src/vmliunx 很大.
<imadper> adam8157: -rw-r--r--   1 root root 138M Mar 24 03:25 vmlinux
<adam8157> imadper: 这才正常啊, 而且压缩一下也不应该到那么小啊
<imadper> adam8157: 那个/boot/vmlinuz真的很小....
<imadper> adam8157: 是不是vmlinuz根本没有debuginfo?
<adam8157> imadper: vmlinuz就是vmlinux的压缩而已
<freeflyi1g> imadper: ubuntu有专门的dbg包，kernel的要300多M
<imadper> adam8157: 我知道是压缩的, 不过没可能那么小. 所以才考虑是不是没有debug-info
<adam8157> imadper: 再install看看?
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 恩, 我自己打包的dbg的kernel包, 要500+mb... 但是安装上之后, 真的很小. 到是/usr/src/$(uname -m)/vmlinux很大.
<imadper> adam8157: 我是编译好之后直接打包的, 打包之后500mb
<freeflyi1g> imadper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Systemtap
<kk> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: Kernel/Systemtap - Ubuntu Wiki
<adam8157> imadper: 你那打包脚本里strip过, 妥妥的
<freeflyi1g> imadper: follow the instructions there
<adam8157> imadper: 要不就是你strip选项开了 妥妥的
<imadper> adam8157: 我得去看看pkgbuild文件去
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 恩, thx
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 有人说ubuntu文档不如rh,其实多半是他们不会找wiki
<freeflyi1g> lol
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 不知道ubuntu还有wiki....
<freeflyi1g> imadper: wth
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 多年以前, 去过中文的wiki...
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 这个方法跟我的方法差不多, 除了我打包成的是pkg包.
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 你说的对. strip了
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> adam8157: 那就好了, 省得每次crash都会提示not match.
<chengshiding> irc怎么查询包含某一关键字的频道？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu的官方wiki还真没有去过几次
<roylez_> adam8157: c叉已经嗝屁了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 15:00 -!- \cx is now known as imadper
<roylez_> adam8157: 真可惜
<imadper> roylez_: 坏席...
<roylez_> imadper: 我是专门切换过来看你挂了没的...
<imadper> roylez_: 我重新编译新内核呢. 别等了.
<yunfan> imadper: 内核不是分分钟的事么
<imadper> yunfan: 8k
<imadper> yunfan: 8k/s的下载速度...
<yunfan> imadper: 额 前途不大
<imadper> yunfan: 编译起来也要挺久的的...
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 直接从kernel.org下载...
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<yunfan> imadper: 干嘛不去镜像站下?
<imadper> yunfan: 直接用的官方的pkgbuild改了一下, 忘了改下载地址了
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 话说你要这些dbg干啥
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 引導文件（Grub)該裝在那個區？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416414 請教各位： 以前我都是一個系統硬盤既有Windows的基礎上裝Kubuntu。 新買筆記本，有固態硬盤20G（在C、E兩區）和系統硬盤500G（在D、F兩區），想在Windows 7基礎上裝Kubuntu，引導文件（Grub)我該裝在 …
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 调vmcore.
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 我的内核偶尔会panic, 我想那次给dump出来, 然后自己调, 现在要先配好环境.
<jvaemape> IP首部的校驗和一定要做麼？
<stardiviner> grub-install 命令在哪个软件包里面？
<kk> 新 校园网拨号 • 64位Ubuntu 12.04 校园网 iNode 安装教程及软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416420 本人小白，之前一直使用32位的12.04LTS,所以inode直接安装就可以，但是最近要做android的aosp,所以才转到64位。之前我也装过几次64位的，但是我们学校上网必须用iNode,但是装了几次一直未成功 …
<Zhaofeng_Li> eexp, hi ;D
<eexp> 招风? 谁
<adam8157> eexp, hi ;D
<eexp> 这干嘛。。
<eexp> 都变bot了?
<adam8157> eexp: 保持队形
<eexp> 蛋蛋，你现在轻松了？
<adam8157> eexp: 啥?
<eexp> 今天你恢复活力了？
<adam8157> eexp: 干啥没活力?
<roylez_> adam8157: ee上周说你蛋疼休息了
<eexp> 自从你去C后，就一点都不活跃了
<eexp> 乐乐。造谣
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 傻乐
<adam8157> eexp: 以后保持不活跃状态 嗯嗯
<eexp> 看来还是rh舒服。是吧
<adam8157> eexp: C家没有台球, 不幸福啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/818fb8a7gw1e30wr07zj3g.gif
<roylez_> adam8157: 你为啥还不回老家？
<roylez_> adam8157: 舍不得帝都芬芳的空气么
<yunfan> tmd
<eexp> 青岛多好。
<yunfan> ubuntu搞得人火大啊
<roylez_> yunfan: 你咋了
<eexp> 额。威海
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 出什么问题了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我得接触硬件 跑不远
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 你让他们顺丰寄到家啊
<yunfan> roylez_: 我自己的chromebook装了个ubuntu1204 现在跟着升到1304 结果unity有问题跑不了 这倒没什么 但是装了xubuntu以后 我改了lightdm的session配置 改成xubuntu 结果根本不起效果
<yunfan> 启动时候老跟我说 failed to load session 'ubuntu'
<yunfan> 之前折腾过用startx可以
<roylez_> yunfan: *buntu现在也就能够安装...
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 直接重装Xubuntu不行么？
<yunfan> 就是lightdm起的不行 但是startx又是root用户 chromium不让启动
<yunfan> 我从上周到现在重装n遍了  wtf
<eexp> 安装xubuntu? 那是distro。不说wm
<roylez_> yunfan: 装是可以装的，装过之后就不知道了 lol
<yunfan> 那么多乱七八糟的配置 一个依赖另一个 到处都是坑
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 配置清空了么？
<yunfan> 我现在总算深刻体会到ubuntu那老大说的 不取悦少数人是什么意思了
<yunfan> mac也没这么折腾的
<yunfan> X的东西就有好多
<roylez_> yunfan: mac定位就是不折腾啊
<eexp> 自己概念都搞混了。瞎折腾
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] lightdm启动不了就换成gdm嘛
<yunfan> 那他升级一下又要重新弄
<yunfan> 这就叫 不折腾普通用户 专折腾想学点东西的用户
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 重新弄什么意思？
<yunfan> upgrade以后不是又要手动切回来么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 更新后不是一直是gdm么？
<eexp> Akon - Right Now (Na Na Na)
<alvin_rxg> eexp: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Lab8G*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<yunfan> dist-upgrade嘛
<eexp> alvin_rxg: 你个破bot
<yunfan> 还有 说是不折腾普通用户 其实普通用户也老被折腾 比如开机启动服务 upstart的那些就没有个管理的工具 要是被别人弄个很2的服务进去 那就要不停忍受了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你是说dist-upgrade后会自动换回lightdm？
<alvin_rxg> eexp: 我提高一下 ratio ..
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] upstart启动服务似乎都在init.d目录下面
<eexp> 服务都去init了。以后没.d了的。
<alvin_rxg> wheezy 表示还有…
<eexp> 服务管理是没界面了。
<yunfan> 我知道都在那下面
<yunfan> 我也会手动改  只是很麻烦
<yunfan> 因为那东西是有许多event依赖的 最好是有个工具都读一遍 然后分析出一颗树来
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不是还可以通过service来改么？
<eexp> 没界面管理是麻烦了点
<yunfan> 可以个p啊 你4过没有啊
<eexp> service过时了的。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 只用他重启过服务
<yunfan> ubuntu一边说service过时  一边掏出自己的方案 结果居然没有自己的可以管理的工具
<eexp> initctl 控制，不能禁止
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] system很方便？
<yunfan> service可没有这些依赖链什么的
<eexp> 手动
<yunfan> 你要真手工去搞  那真是玩死你了
<yunfan> 而且那文件格式也是自己造的 想自己弄个工具管理还要写解析器和生成器 wtf
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我都是直接把那些不要的启动项直接删掉
<yunfan>  简单的当然直接删没问题
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 没问题不就行了
<eexp> 可以改名backup的后缀的。大概这名字。
<yunfan> 我就是碰到有几个互相依赖的那种 结果我删了一个 导致系统不能起  又要重装
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你竟然没有备份？
<yunfan> 不是不折腾么
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我删这种文件都会保留一个备份的
<yunfan> 这时候你又跟我提备份了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个东西删除是保留一个备份是常识吧
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 是=时
<yunfan> 什么常识不常识的 那常识还用service那套呢
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 额
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这样的话你还是使用Debian吧
<yunfan> 要不是看在ubuntu驱动支持多 我早转arch了
<roylez_> yunfan: 芒果台 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac601240  adam8157
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 中国第一大力士龙武推不动陈氏太极第一高手陈小旺 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 驱动支持不都一样么
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • EFI引导Ubuntu要如何是好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416422 先跟大家说清楚我的情况啊： 1.采用EFI，三块硬盘都是GPT分区（1块128G M4，两块1T黑盘没Raid） 2.装了win8和win7用win7的BCD引导（不是色块的那个引导器），MSR分区在镁光M4上 3.现在装Ubuntu，装在1T硬盘的上，Gru …
<yunfan> ubuntu的源弄得还是好的
<yunfan> 如果你不折腾 或者你的平台比较大众 还是比其他发行版好
<yunfan> 另外 不知道你有没有注意 近来开发者都只管ubuntu平台发一个安装指令就算了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 听说system问题也挺多的
<yunfan> 肯定是这样 要不然不会形成这样的阵营
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么阵营？system和upstart?
<yunfan> 本来也没什么 我过去就是在用tty的 不过我这chromebook是arm的 tty下用zhcon不能
<yunfan> 写博客还得跑到pc来写 火大
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 原来你用的是ARM的cpu
<yunfan> 我都说了是chromebook
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] UbuntuARM版似乎一直不好吧，不如用Debian好
<liemehoc> python里有这样一个包含字典的list：[{'time': '2013-01-29 09:26:49','calling_num': '1','called_num': '2','content': 'xxx'},{'time': '2013-01-29 09:27:31','calling_num': '2','called_num': '1','content': 'yyy'},{'time': '2013-01-29 09:26:49','calling_num': '1','called_num': '2','content': 'xxx'}]，怎么把calling_num,called_num,content这三项都相同的都删除
<chengshiding> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=372366
<chengshiding> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=372366\n轮子来了
<liemehoc> 有没有优雅的解决方案
<yunfan> 应该有改善 也许等4月份正式出来会好点
<chengshiding> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=372366\轮子来了
<yunfan> 另外X的层次太多了 所以我期待 mir
<chengshiding> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=372366
<yunfan> liemehoc: 如果你可以接受列表推导式的话 我个可以个你一个
<liemehoc> 刚开始学python，还不熟，望指教
<liemehoc> 数据大概几百万条左右
<liemehoc> 我原来的想法是先排序，再遍历判断
<roylez_> liemehoc: 为什么要排序，直接删不行吗？
<yunfan> solved = (item for item in data if not ( item['calling_num'] == item['called_num'] and item['calling_num'] == item['content']))
<roylez_> yunfan: .
<roylez_> yunfan: 我python武功已经废了，脑子里就是ruby
<yunfan> liemehoc: 额 你说的是全局唯一啊 我还以为你是说 一条记录里那三个field里相同的删除呢
<yunfan> roylez_: 你用ruby还不是一样
<ikonia> anyone speak English ?
<liemehoc> yunfan 全局唯一
<roylez_> yunfan: solved = xxx.delete_if{ ... }
<yunfan> liemehoc: 没必要排序了 既然是唯一就好办
<yunfan> 不过我得用下副作用
<roylez_> ikonia: yes?
<ikonia> roylez_: thank you, ahh he's joined
<ikonia> roylez_: I was going to ask for a little translation help for lee_tiger he couldn't grasp /join #ubuntu-cn
<liemehoc> 我吸收吸收。。。木有看懂
<lee_tiger> 进来了
<lee_tiger> 哈哈
<roylez_> ikonia: gee.... so many translation requests recently.
<ikonia> roylez_: ooh really
<roylez_> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> apologies, not trying to overload, it maybe our #ubuntu-cn bot factoid is not great
<lee_tiger> 请教下，状态栏中不显示输入法图标，怎么弄出来？
<ikonia> roylez_: I assume lee_tiger is asking a valid question ?
<ikonia> as in this is valid for #ubuntu-cn and he's been pointed to the right channel ?
<liemehoc> yunfan 这个是O(n^2)吗
<lee_tiger> 嗯？
<lee_tiger> 我现不是在中文频道吗？
<yunfan> uniqs = set(); solved = ( pair[0] in uniqs or uniqs.add(pair[0]) or pair[1] for pair in ((item['calling_num'], item['called_num'], item['content']), item) for item in data) )
<yunfan> liemehoc: 希望没有赫到你
<roylez_> ikonia: I think so, but without he does not indicate what input method he uses.
<roylez_> lee_tiger: 你用的什么输入法？
<liemehoc> yunfan 。。。。。
<liemehoc> yunfan 我研究研究
<lee_tiger> 就是极点的
<roylez_> yunfan: 西班牙人就是不靠谱
<yunfan> liemehoc: 原理是弄个 set 来保存已经存在过的 因为你只有百万数据 没啥事
<lee_tiger> 系统安装完成后默认的
<roylez_> lee_tiger: ubuntu？
<yunfan> roylez_: 和西班牙人有啥关系
<ikonia> roylez_: perfect, as long as he's in the right channel
<lee_tiger> 蝗
<ikonia> thank you guys
<lee_tiger> 是的
<lee_tiger> 12.10
<roylez_> adam8157: 帮帮这位用你公司产品的用户吧 cc lee_tiger
<yunfan> 当然 如果数据特别大 先排序更不靠谱 还是我这种思路好 可以支持流式的
<liemehoc> yunfan 相当于哈希？
<yunfan> liemehoc: en
<roylez_> lee_tiger: 我好久没用ubuntu了，已经不知道现在ubuntu用什么输入法了
<roylez_> lee_tiger: 一般来说是 scim / ibus / fcitx 三者之一
<lee_tiger> 输入法是无所谓的，我想在系统栏中显示输入法那个状态栏
<yunfan> roylez_: 那你用什么
<roylez_> yunfan: fcitx
<yunfan> lee_tiger: 你得首先有那个状态栏 比如xubuntu就没有 额
<imadper> yunfan: 换mac不? mac下的应用挺好的.
<yunfan> roylez_: 你刚才说你好久没用ubuntu 我说你用啥系统
<lee_tiger> 我开始的时候还是有的
<yunfan> imadper: 你给机器就换啊
<roylez_> yunfan: arch啊
<yunfan> 洗澡去
<lee_tiger> 用了一会就不再显示了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu默认输入法是ibus
<yunfan> roylez_: 额 原来你使用arch的 以后咱多亲近亲近
<imadper> yunfan: 你比我有钱多了
<roylez_> lee_tiger: 在状态栏上点右键，看看能不能把tray加进去
<lee_tiger> 好的，我试试
<roylez_> lee_tiger: 都不知道ubuntu现在玩什么了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 什么时候Ubuntu挂了我就安装Debian
<roylez_> yunfan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac602069
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 财经郎眼 130323 死猪漂流的疑团 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> yunfan: 王福重真没节操...
<yunfan> 洗完澡就去买烤鸭 一周要出门一趟
<lee_tiger> ibus
<bruce_oy> lee_tiger: 请参考这篇文章: http://ubuntudaily.net/2012/04/how-to-fix-not-display-ibus-tray-icon-in-ubuntu-1204
<kk> bruce_oy ⇪ t: ubuntu 12.04系统托盘不显示ibus输入法图标的解决方法
<liemehoc> yunfan NameError: global name 'item' is not defined
<iiipod> hi all
<kk> iiipod, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<iiipod> kk 好简单的名字
 * leyle 撸起来。
<iiipod> 呃
 * gebjgd 对着 leyle 撸
<bruce_oy> 互撸娃
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 一起来
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 人多就能围成圈子了　不用撸了
<iiipod> 感觉这里要麻烦
<iiipod> 不宜那啥
<bruce_oy> 这里有在华为、IBM、中兴、淘宝、腾讯工作的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 谁这么强，同时为那么多公司工作
<gebjgd> ＸＤ
<bruce_oy> 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有，isp公司的人
<bruce_oy> gebjgd: 你说的话怎么是黄色背景的？
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 你猜
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: magic
<roylez_> gebjgd: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac601482
<kk> roylez_ s, ⇪ 给人做spa算什么，给猫做spa才叫才能 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你又无聊了？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 周末不和妹子出去？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 没妹子
<bruce_oy> gebjgd: 不知道，多半是irc支持的一个特性？
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 在这里找个妹纸？
<bruce_oy> 这里只能找到互撸娃
<gebjgd> roylez_: freeflyi1g nyfair就是
<gebjgd> roylez_: freeflyi1g 或者只能找变性的了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我正想说 nyfair
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你有果照？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那得找你表妹
<bruce_oy> 哎，去打一把魔兽。
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你会后悔的
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 还玩魔兽呢？
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我口味重
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 200３年的游戏了　１０年前的老旧东西了　
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 曾经有过哦
<bruce_oy> 1v1.
<bruce_oy> 有人来不？
<kk> bruce_oy, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<iiipod> -;
<alvin_rxg> bruce_oy: 有人跟你说话，颜色当然不一样…
<iiipod> 我回来了
<alvin_rxg> iiipod: 你该去娶个日本女人，然后她就会说『欢迎回来』
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 谁？
<yunfan> roylez_: 懒得出门了 叫了份盖饭+小炒
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 我上大学的时候玩的东西了　你们还在玩　　真是落后
<roylez_> yunfan: 下雨，中午我就去把晚饭买了...
<iiipod> 这想法不错 alvin_rxg
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 都说了曾经有过
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 你？
<yunfan> roylez_: 我就没你这么持家有道了 平常我是这个点数吃早饭 不过今天早上吃过 所以算午饭
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我们周末向来炖排骨
<iiipod> 饿了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 在德国搞顿排骨很没意思吧 应该顿大肉块啊 香肠胡萝卜什么的
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我只爱吃排骨
<yunfan> gebjgd: 难怪你这么受
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 德国排骨卖的是一整块的……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg:　让她们机器切
<lee__> 哈哈
<lee__> 解决了
<lee__> 谢谢啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 超市又不给切的…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 昨天去买的时候　有２个德国人和我竞争那堆排骨
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 超市管切的啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 每次都给切的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一盒子包装好的…还给切啊…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们买的是散的　
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没有盒子包装好的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: kaufpark
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，那是没见过散装的排骨
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你都是去肉联厂买?
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 那是啥地方？
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 最靠近供应源的地方 额
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: 城市里边…
<iiipod> 你们说这里有过滤吗？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 超市
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: 你觉得农村还需要肉联厂么
<yunfan> 话说德国农村跟城市差别很大么?
<gebjgd> yunfan: 农村的更好
<gebjgd> yunfan: 农村的更贵
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不大
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不会拿马肉 冒充是吧
<gebjgd> yunfan: 分地方
<yunfan> gebjgd: 那不是和江苏差不多了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 不是　马肉没法混在猪肉里
<gebjgd> yunfan: 都是小卫星城
<gebjgd> yunfan: 也有大都市
<alvin_rxg> 马肉长啥样的……我见过牛肉羊肉猪肉鸡肉鸭肉鹅肉……
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我们倒是想尝尝马肉呢
<yunfan> gebjgd: 为啥没法混?
<iiipod> 卖驴肉的有人时候掺马肉
<iiipod> 粗糙
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 台式机与本本都把12.04的内核更新到3.5了，解决了挺多小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416425 台式机用得Intel最低端的Ivy Bridge G1610,没想只要Chrome开多两个网页就会整机卡死，鼠标与键盘啥都不能动，只能重启， 而且温度监控也没能识别到CPU的温度，只有主板与 …
<gebjgd> yunfan: 猪肉和牛肉不是一个味道　猪肉和马肉也不是一个味道
<gebjgd> yunfan: 马肉和牛肉是一个味道
<yunfan> gebjgd: 我上次在淘宝上买了坑爹的新疆马肉骆驼肉什么的
<yunfan> 结果是肉和淀粉混合的糊状物
<gebjgd> yunfan: 那人人肉巴
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 马肉没有吃过，不过曾经吃过旄牛肉，相当好吃
<yunfan> 现在还躺在我右手边
<yunfan> 其实我很喜欢吃纤维粗的肉
<yunfan> 所以禽类我喜欢吃俄肉
<gebjgd> yunfan: 找个胖子　男胖子　咬他一口你就知道了
<iiipod> 这方法独特
<gebjgd> yunfan: 你自己就是男胖子巴．．．．
<alvin_rxg> 胖子那是脂肪……不是肉……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 有肉
<yunfan> gebjgd: 呵呵 胖子纤维并不粗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 得先解决厚厚的脂肪……才能咬到肉……
<iiipod> 。。。。
<iiipod> 都是高手哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 剐
<bruce_oy> gebjgd: 我10年前开始玩的，你跟我比老啊
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 我应该比你老
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 我也是１０年前开始玩的　刚出就玩了
<bruce_oy> 那也算元老了。
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 早就不玩了
<bruce_oy> roc 1.07开始的
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 1.0开始的
<roylez_> yunfan: 那每天白天我看见你的时候，你是还没下夜班的么
<bruce_oy> gebjgd: 现在没有时间学习新的游戏了，就玩这个够了。
<iiipod> 你们玩什么？
<gebjgd> iiipod: 玩人
<iiipod> 呃。。。
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 我攒了台新机器玩游戏　现在上面都厚厚的一层土了
<iiipod> 很暴力啊
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 平时都不开机器
<iiipod> 刚才还是肉呢
<bruce_oy> gebjgd: 我现在再去蹂躏别人一把
<iiipod> 突然口味就重了
<gebjgd> bruce_oy: 你老婆就不阻止你？
<luikinyuen> bruce_oy: vs么？
<bruce_oy> vs
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 给你本书看？
<bruce_oy> 又不是天天守着，玩几把没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 解闷？
<luikinyuen> bruce_oy: 看来是个高手啊
<bruce_oy> luikinyuen: 是不是高手，得验过了才知道啊。你来搞吗？
<luikinyuen> bruce_oy: 没机器，好久没打了
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: are u nerd
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 算不上
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 想nerd　ner不起来ｄ
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 我只能算屌丝里的幸运者
 * adam8157 一会儿下面吃, 菠菜鸡蛋的卤
<gebjgd> adam8157: 什么吃法
<adam8157> gebjgd: 普通吃法...
<iiipod> 为啥adam8157前边有个点？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 菠菜鸡蛋．．．．
 * gebjgd iiipod 你猜
 * adam8157 iiipod 你猜
<iiipod> 我不懂
<cfy> adam8157: 猜什么/
<cfy> adam8157: 猜什么?
<luikinyuen> adam8157: 下面给谁吃？
<iiipod> 咋弄的?
 * cfy .........
<cfy> 那个是点么.....
<cfy> 我这里是星号....
<gebjgd> cfy: 允许有眼神不好的人
<cfy> /me adam8157 gebjgd
<cfy> 原来如此
<gebjgd> 15. 国家发改委自4月14日零时起将汽柴油价格每吨均提高320元．各地民众获得消息后纷纷表示，由于涨价油品并不包括地沟油，所以对实际生活影响并不大。
<iiipod> 萧丝
<gebjgd> 18. 日本人冈本真夜1997年的一首歌无耻地抄袭了我们2010年世博会的会歌，太可恶了!!
<gebjgd> 28. 据说大地震前有三个明显征兆：1.井水异常；2.牲畜反应异常；3.专家出来辟谣。但是细心的人指出，第二条和第三条重复了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 下面吃？
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃下面？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你想吃?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2013/03/google-sued-for-trademark-infringement.html
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ ti: Google sued for trademark infringement by 'Android' watchmaker company ~ Linux and Life
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 可我们还你那么幸运啊
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 乃在啥样的机器上跑kvm guest？
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: ?
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 怎么幸运了？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: x220, 8Gram
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 18:38 #ubuntu-cn: < gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 我只能算屌丝里的幸运者
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 事实如此啊
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 我们没你那份幸运啊
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 你就看到贼吃肉了　　你没看到贼挨打的时候
<freeflyi1g> gebjgd: 我们天天挨打啊
 * yunfan nhk比bbc的纪录片好
<gebjgd> freeflyi1g: 学好游泳　可见是多么的重要
<freeflyi1g> yunfan: 你懂日语啊
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: amd的cpu跑kvm如何，看来我要重新配套台式机了
 * adam8157 下面去了
<gebjgd> adam8157你下面味道如何ß
<gebjgd> adam8157你下面味道如何？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 下面味道都差不多吧
<gebjgd> 不一定
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 你的好吃？
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> 我的味道足
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我的味道淡
<gebjgd> 试试看ß
<gebjgd> ？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 吃面的时候你喜不喜欢放辣椒酱?
<jiero> 辣椒酱。。。
<gebjgd> 不放
<gebjgd> 我放芝麻酱
<jiero> 放鲜辣椒汁
<jiero> +芝麻酱
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我喜欢放辣椒酱
<gebjgd> 你口味更重一些
<jiero> 辣椒酱比较杂。感觉不好。
<jiero> 辣椒酱属于陈年老浆。。。
<jiero> 放好久好久。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我家的辣椒酱都是自己家做的牛肉酱，不过老干妈这个牌子的辣椒酱不错。
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 牛肉酱啊。有钱啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<bruce_oy> 权力的游戏，4.1出来。
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍫ 
 * adam8157 下的面真好吃
 * jusss mark
<jusss> adam8157: 下的面真好吃，感觉有点邪恶
<jusss> lol
<jusss> adam8157: 不许踢人
<bruce_oy> 我也下面去了。
<jusss> roylez_: 昨天看了万能钥匙，感觉女主在里面穿的内裤挺漂亮的，lol
<gebjgd> jusss: 万能钥匙？
<stock-cn> 最近有好玩的吗？
<alvin_rxg> TE4 ..
<cherrot> 从realtek 编译的网卡驱动不支持热插拔怎么办？
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<jusss> cherrot: hi
<cherrot> jusss, :)
<Lunix011> :-D
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 256内存的电脑关闭图形界面应该还是可以运行的吧
<jusss> cherrot: 你安装过字体吗
<cherrot> jusss, 什么字体？
<stock-cn> alvin_rxg: 啥玩意，网上搜索te4都是乱七八糟
<cherrot> jusss,  都是直接copy的
<alvin_rxg> stock-cn: te4.org
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥游戏？
<gebjgd> 512内存的路过
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • 怎么升级软件中心的qt http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416429 怎么升级软件中心的qt，我想要qt5.官网下载的，要配置编译器位置。不会啊，我就喜欢那种安装好就可以用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2013-03-24 20:09
<jusss> cherrot: 那你调用那个字体时，怎么办
<cherrot> jusss, 把字体复制到 ~/.fonts 目录下
<cherrot> jusss, 就可以用了，要是不能就刷新一下字体缓存
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 啥类型的游戏啊
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: rouge 还是怎么拼的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没听说过 正在游戏机上安装
<yunfan> x
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: Trailer 视频很华丽～  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKpYy-pwRfM
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/230993.htm
<kk> yunfan s, ⇪ 英特尔NUC评述：迷你台式主机将拥有广阔的前景_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没意思  类似英雄无敌
<alvin_rxg> 英雄无敌才不好玩呢…
<yunfan> 哪个任务比较耗计算的? 我现在屋里有点冷
<cuihao> 跑 BOINC 取暖？
<yunfan> boinc是什么
<jusss> yunfan: 伯克利那个
<cuihao> 分布式计算的客户端
<jusss> cherrot: 我安装了wqy,可是mplayer和xterm都说找不到它
<cherrot> jusss, 文泉驿不是一般发行版都自带么
<cherrot> jusss, 正黑 微米黑 等宽
<cherrot> jusss, 提示什么？
<jusss> cherrot: 提示就是找不到。。。
<cherrot> jusss, 找不到什么
<jusss> cherrot: 找不到字体
<cherrot> jusss, 跟你说话真费劲
<cuihao> 贴原输出
<cuihao> 别贴这里……
<cherrot> jusss, 贴出来瞅瞅
 * cherrot 妈的一个无线网卡驱动都能kernel panic
<jusss> Cannot load bitmap font: WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono
<stock-cn> wps for linux  beta1安装时居然说我Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.12)
<stock-cn>  
<stock-cn> 我在debian里，libc6 (>= 2.12)要怎么解决哦？
<cherrot> jusss, fc-list |grep wqy
<cherrot> jusss, 看看有木有
<jusss> cherrot: 没有
<cherrot> jusss, 那就是没装咯
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • ppa for adb fastboot http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416436 sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2013-03-24 21:04
<yunfan> jusss: 我要现在就开工取暖啊
<eexp> WenQuanYi cherrot
<jusss> cherrot: 有。。。
<jusss> 文泉驛等寬微米黑,WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono,文泉驿等宽微米黑:style=Regular
<cuihao> 有这么一条就正常： /usr/share/fonts/wenquanyi/wqy-microhei/wqy-microhei.ttc: 文泉驿等宽微米黑,文泉驛等寬微米黑,WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:style=Regular
<jusss> 文泉驛正黑,WenQuanYi Zen Hei,文泉驿正黑:style=Regular
<cherrot> jusss, 这是正黑
<cherrot> jusss, 你没装微米黑
<jusss> eexp: help
<jusss> 文泉驛微米黑,WenQuanYi Micro Hei,文泉驿微米黑:style=Regular
<cherrot> jusss, 哎？你有等宽微米黑啊
<cuihao> 找等宽的看看： WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono
<jusss>  cherrot ...装了
<jusss> cherrot: 文泉驛等寬微米黑,WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono,文泉驿等宽微米黑:style=Regular
<cherrot> jusss, 让mplayer直接用sans-serif， 然后配置fontsconfig
<eexp> ● g font .mplayer/config
<eexp> 8:font="Vera Sans YuanTi Mono"
<eexp> jusss
<maplebeats> cherrot, o ha yo
<maplebeats> eexp, o ha yo
<maplebeats> jusss, o ha yo
<eexp> 破饭团
<maplebeats> adam8157, o ha yo
 * maplebeats o ha yo
<adam8157> maplebeats: momo
<maplebeats> eexp, 破神，perl怎么学啊
<cuihao> 早！
<maplebeats> cuihao, o ha yo
<abinez> 运行一个多线程暴力解密的压缩包密码破解程序就可以取暖了
<abinez> jusss: 你可以试试
<maplebeats> abinez, 编译内核ing
<cuihao> = = 还是跑BOINC吧，至少有点价值是吧……
<cherrot> eexp, 神就是高级
<cherrot> maplebeats, o ha yo
<jusss> eexp: 你的圆体。。。
<abinez> 哈哈
<jusss> maplebeats: o ha yo
<abinez> 破解密码也是有意义的啊
 * maplebeats 大家开会员都找 cherrot 啊～
<abinez> 我下载了一个压缩包
<cherrot> maplebeats, 丫怎么还编译内核
<abinez> 里面不知道是神马玩意
<maplebeats> cherrot, 蛋疼不行啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 莫非我司终于开恩要更新内核了？
<abinez> 还加密
<cherrot> maplebeats, 艹他妈的垃圾开发机  艹艹艹
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你做梦呢
<maplebeats> cherrot, 开发机怎么了？
<stock-cn> maplebeats: 开什么会员？
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: cherrot lol
<abinez> cherrot: 你和饭团同事？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<maplebeats> stock-cn, qq会员
<cherrot> abinez, 我在长江头 他在长江尾
<abinez> MeaCulpa: 哭胖早
<maplebeats> cherrot, 是黄河吧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 差不多一个意思
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, momo
<jusss> cherrot: 免费开会员？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 日日日君不见君 共射长江水
<abinez> 话说你们吃西瓜了吗/
<maplebeats> adam8157, 最近去哪里鬼混了呀
<maplebeats> cherrot, LOL
<cherrot> jusss, 。。。木有免费
 * maplebeats 我发现我给神一提perl，就会把他吓跑，看来perl果然那个啥
<abinez> maplebeats: 去C记了
<cherrot> maplebeats, +1
<adam8157> maplebeats: 帝都啊
<abinez> 神跑去睡觉觉了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 还没有被毒气熏死？
<abinez> 百毒不侵的境界了
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<adam8157> maplebeats: survive
 * maplebeats 牛～
<cherrot> adam8157, 还在中关村么
<adam8157> cherrot: .
<abinez> 很久没有上网了
<abinez> 最近都有哪些新闻啊
<maplebeats> abinez, 习总被X了
<maplebeats> abinez, 明天的新闻
<abinez> ；；；；
<abinez> 饭团，表示N久没看新闻了哇
<abinez> 家里电视机坏了
<maplebeats> abinez, 你居然还看电视？
<stock-cn>  abinez: 现在不是厂家可以远程帮你修电视机吗
<abinez> 卫星接收器的没有信号
<stock-cn> abinez: 都是云电视机
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你能不能开绿砖啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 一年绿钻贵族
<stock-cn> abinez: 你用什么卫星接收机？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 跪求
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你入职晚了亲
<stock-cn> abinez: 我用德国的dreambox
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我开钻钻
<maplebeats> cherrot, cao，上次我还看见有人在发！
<cherrot> maplebeats, 每人都给开了  福利  来晚的没有
<maplebeats> cherrot, 妹的，气死我了
<abinez> stock-cn: 我家用的是国家给的村村通卫星直播接收器
<abinez> 带有智能卡的接收机
<maplebeats> abinez, 这么先进？
<abinez> 啥先进啊：
<abinez> 里面正好给我用来改装树莓派
<abinez> 那个接收机吃电蛮多的
<MeaCu1pa> QQ不屑用，msn没未来，skype太麻烦，gtalk说不定明天就被google关了，微信不是给PC用的，irc 虽好但国内废了，这IM到底用啥...
<abinez> 带有红外线遥控模块
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] xmpp
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, QQ挺好用的啊
<abinez> 哭胖啥都不用
<abinez> 吼就得了
<abinez> 打电话啊，包月的电话集群网
<abinez> 打到手机没电
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: QQ Linux下面不方便，Windows里界面太脏
<abinez> stock-cn: 在干嘛？
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] lwqq挺不错的
<abinez> 你的接收机买的多少钱啊？
<maplebeats> MeaCu1pa, 你需要找 cherrot 开个会员～
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 我windows是E问的，装了QQ国际板，尼玛就是个拉皮条软件，一开app一大坨剪刀手嘟嘟嘴
<cherrot> maplebeats, 一个月就30个的屌丝用户
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 恶心死
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我开一个钻石
 * cuihao 求汇源，渣雷过期了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你还有30啊，我连30都没有
<cherrot> abinez, 花完了  再要就要钱了 ;)
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 老子是渣雷会员
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 不屑于QQ
<abinez> cuihao: 你要去买啊
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一直是手机会员，当初迅雷10快，现在要15了
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我买
<cherrot> abinez, 要几个
<abinez> 请你吃西瓜
<cuihao> 求QQ汇源开旋风嘛
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: 渣雷库里一般的A,链接是老子给的
<MeaCu1pa> maplebeats: s/一般/一半
<maplebeats> cherrot, 离线搜好像是我们部门的一个人搞的
<abinez> cherrot: 要8个吧，
<cherrot> maplebeats, 离线搜？
<cherrot> abinez, 5块钱
<abinez> 图个吉利数字
<abinez> 便宜啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 旋风离线搜啊
<cherrot> abinez, 8个连一个月的会员都买不了 你干毛啊
<abinez> 5块钱就可以买8个会员好了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦  就是跑微博上去搜索是吧？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 怪不得这么渣
<maplebeats> cherrot, ？？？？
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<cherrot> maplebeats, 离线搜索搜的都是TX微博的东西么不是
<abinez> cherrot: 我拿来送人的
<MeaCu1pa> 搜索自然是进那几个国际ed2k Server
<maplebeats> cherrot, lixianshou.oa.com啊？你不要告诉我你不知道
<cherrot> abinez, 10 20 30 60 只有这种
<abinez> 送给妹纸
<cherrot> maplebeats, 不知道
<cherrot> maplebeats, 搜啥的？
<maplebeats> cherrot, PIA死你，我新来的都知道
<cuihao> 咦，汇源怎么卖的？5块一个月？
<abinez> cherrot: 要60 的是啥
<cherrot> abinez, QB啊
<abinez> cherrot: 帮我买
<maplebeats> cherrot, 直接搜旋风服务器上的资源啊，你不会不知道吧。。。
<cherrot> abinez, 好 明天提醒我
<abinez> 请你吃西瓜哇
<cherrot> maplebeats, 说了不知道  我都是在tfs上下电影 而且好几个月不看电影了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我了个去，你都不下A。V。的吗
<abinez> tfs？？？？？
<abinez> 是神马网站：？
<cherrot> abinez, 内部文件服务器
<cherrot> maplebeats, 海盗湾 X-art
<abinez> 内部文件///???
<cherrot> abinez, 就是啥也不是的意思。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 唉，有这么爽的内部资源你居然没用过
<abinez> ????
<maplebeats> cherrot, 明天到公司发给你
<abinez> cher
<cherrot> maplebeats, momo   太好了
<abinez> cherrot: 浪费资源啊
<abinez> 快点找个大的硬盘
<abinez> 多下载好看的电影
<abinez> 话说，我也是很久没有看电影了
 * cherrot 恢复单身后就没看过电影
<abinez> 从我过年回到家，我就没有看过电影了
<cherrot> abinez, 回家工作了？
<abinez> 因为没有那么快的网络速度下载电影
<abinez> cherrot: 回家玩真人版的伤心农场
<abinez> 种西瓜
<abinez> 种甘蔗
<cherrot> abinez, 给我们特供一些吧
<cherrot> abinez, 业界良心水果～
<maplebeats> abinez, 哇。。。
<abinez> 你到时侯过来拉就得
<abinez> 吃到你肚子鼓鼓的
<abinez> 现在已经没有甘蔗了
<abinez> 不然，我每天都要吃好几根甘蔗
<abinez> 几乎每天都吃甘蔗
<abinez> 再过一个多月就要有西瓜了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 前几天我去测试了下今年实习生招聘的题目的
<maplebeats> 但是确实没有人找我泄漏题，伤心
<maplebeats> abinez, 求西瓜
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哇 我找你啊
<abinez> 饭团，你在哪里啊
<maplebeats> abinez, 深圳呀
<maplebeats> cherrot, 忘完了都
<abinez> maplebeats: 远了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你的大脑很瑞雪
<abinez> 要是你在南宁就好了
<abinez> 哇哈哈
<maplebeats> cherrot, 呃。。
<maplebeats> abinez, 南宁在哪里啊
<abinez> 到了西瓜成熟的季节就可以来我们这里大吃西瓜
<maplebeats> abinez, 包机票包车票么。。。
<abinez> maplebeats: 南宁是广西的首府
<abinez> maplebeats: 包吃西瓜。机票车票的自理哦
<maplebeats> abinez, 我还不如就在这里用机票钱买一堆西瓜。。。
<abinez> 吃完，还可以让你拿一牛车
<abinez> maplebeats: 你吃那一堆西瓜不新鲜
<maplebeats> abinez, 那确实。。
<abinez> 西瓜是7分熟就从地里摘了卖给收购的贩子
<imadper> ..............................................
<abinez> 然后经过很多天，才给你买回去吃
<abinez> 那味道淡淡的爱情
<abinez> 在地里吃的西瓜都是10分熟的
<abinez> 要是不红不甜就另换吃
<cherrot> maplebeats, 隔壁做产品的哥玩儿arch的  。。感觉自己好卑微～～
<maplebeats> 啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 昨天还被他鄙视了好久。。
<imadper> cherrot: 我也用arch, 没觉得好在哪儿...
<cherrot> imadper, 高端洋气～
<cherrot> imadper, 太好了 以后电脑坏了有人可以实地求助了 lol
<imadper> ...
<cuihao> Arch 壞了長見識
<abinez> arch是个拱门啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<imadper> cuihao: arch坏了要去骂开发.
<gebjgd> cherrot: arch不高端 懒人才用arch
<gebjgd> cherrot: 是个人 看看wiki 都能安装
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ssh混淆加密技术(让你的ssh畅通无阻) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416443 本文用途不解释你懂的 混淆加密SSH是目前已知最稳定的xx方法。为了让客户端支持混淆加密，需要编译安装obfuscated-openssh。 编译安装obfuscated-openssh步骤如下，不同发行版本略有不同 …
<leyle> fcitx 无法在thunderbird里面输入中文，咋个办啊
<maplebeats> leyle, fcitx-gtk2装了么？
<leyle> maplebeats: fcitx-frontend-gtk2  这个？ 已经安装了
<maplebeats> leyle, 不是，就是fcitx-gtk2
<leyle> maplebeats: 咋个看啊？用apt-get install 说没有这个包
<breezegrowing> install what?
<maplebeats> leyle, 呃，你在软件中心里搜一搜，把fcitx相关的包全装上看看。。。还有你环境变量设置了吗？
<leyle> maplebeats: 应该设置了吧，用的im-config 来设置的，目前只有thunderbird 和 wunderlist无法输入中文
<maplebeats> leyle, firefox可以？
<leyle> maplebeats: 恩，可以
<maplebeats> 擦，那就是人品问题了
<leyle> maplebeats: 擦。。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> rpwt +1
<gebjgd> leyle: thunderbird随便输入中文
<leyle> maplebeats: 咋个装  fcitx-gtk2 我用 apt-get install fcitx-gtk2 说没有这个软件
<leyle> ubuntu 12.04
<maplebeats> leyle, 不知道，可能ubuntu没这样子拆包吧
<leyle> o
<leyle> 哦，
<mindcat> 我可以问一个使用linuxmint livecd从硬盘启动的问题吗?
 * leyle 这个问题无解了么
<leyle> 还想发个邮件呢，
<gebjgd> mindcat: 不行
<mindcat> 所以我下载好Ubuntu ISO启动后就能解决了吧?
<mindcat> 感觉启动哪个Linux发行版ISO都一样
<gebjgd> mindcat: 是啊
<gebjgd> mindcat: 我是告诉你 你不可以问这么一个问题
<gebjgd> mindcat: 贱猫
<leyle> 测试
<leyle> 测试
<leyle> 测试
<mindcat> gebjgd,请文明用语. 我认为这个问题会在任何一个Linux发行版ISO启动都会是一样的结果. 等我下载好Ubuntu ISO看看谁对谁错吧.
<gebjgd> mindcat: 你不是胡树宾?
<mindcat> 什么叫胡树宾?
<mindcat> 你认错人了
<gebjgd> mindcat: 没事了
<gebjgd> mindcat: 你不是贱猫
 * gebjgd 睡午觉去
<leyle> 肉身在墙外啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统，用什么命令连接3G网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=416446 1.用什么命令查看，ubuntu系统已安装了3G驱动程序？ 2.用什么命令连接3G网络？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-03-24 22:33
<leyle> 不能使用中文输入法真是蛋疼啊
<mindcat> 那就UTF-8字节码呵呵呵
<mindcat> 好吧,我也蛋痛
<mindcat> 好
<mindcat> Ubuntu盘下载好
<mindcat> 那么就看看这个Ubuntu能不能fix my problem
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] fix my problem这是什么东西
<mindcat> 修复我的问题
<mindcat> 好吧,我还是老实点说中文
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 混合动力车都下去游街
<mindcat> 果然不行呢
<mindcat> 当我使用GRUB4DOS启动Ubuntu LiveCD, 显示了Ubuntu 载入画面之后,突然显示一堆文字,只记得说Could not find the ISO /ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso. 主板型号: F-N78SM 芯片组: nVIDIA GeForce 8200(MCP78S)
<imcxt> http://dzh.mop.com/t/glggSzI2bcaedaF5
<kk> imcxt s, ⇪ 猫扑大杂烩
<imcxt> 上新闻了啊都
<imadper> yunfan: 你有信用卡不? 帮我付款, 我先给你把钱打支付宝上面去. 然后你帮我付款买system123的那个vps?
<ZhuangYa> 谁了解 QQ 密码泄漏的事情
<alvin_rxg> 10年前的事件？
<ZhuangYa> 似乎最近又有一个？
<mindcat> 烦死了,怎样才能强制让linux使用DMA模式读写SATA硬盘
<mindcat> 该死的主板
<mindcat> F-N78SM主板真是坑
<mindcat> 有钱就好了
<imadper> mindcat: 难道现在还有非dma的吗??????????????????
<imadper> mindcat: 几十年前的技术了...
<gebjgd> 从来没遇到过你那么奇葩的主板
<mindcat> 现在我SATA硬盘使用UDMA-6模式读写
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我的htc chacha经常连不上wlan
<gebjgd> mindcat: 改bios
<mindcat> BIOS不支持AHCI
<mindcat> 这就是坑爹之处
<gebjgd> mindcat: 升级
<mindcat> 最新了
<gebjgd> mindcat: 不知道你有什么问题
<mindcat> 我就重说一遍吧,开始使用GRUB4DOS来载入linuxmint,成功载入,然后到了载入画面后突然跳出一堆英文"Could not find the ISO /linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-32bit.iso"
<mindcat> 然后再使用GRUB4DOS把linuxmint的ISO加载到内存
<mindcat> 成功载入
<mindcat> 结果unable to find a medium containing a live file system.
<gebjgd> mindcat: 从来没用过grub4dos
<gebjgd> mindcat: 向来单独一个linux
<mindcat> 然后Ubuntu
<mindcat> 就这个情况Could not find the ISO /linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-32bit.iso
<mindcat> 忘了说,内存载入linuxmint ISO,又一次选择了不带载入画面图的
<mindcat> 这次就发现"SATA 3.0GB" SATA 1.5GB"之类的读写失败
<mindcat> 我想换Linux学C,真坑
<mindcat> 我Google很多次了,但现在没U盘
<gebjgd> mindcat: 想装linux?
<mindcat> 硬盘无法识别
<mindcat> 对
<gebjgd> mindcat: 简单　有移动硬盘么？
<gebjgd> mindcat: 有光驱么？
<mindcat> 现在我电脑里有2个SATA硬盘,全无法识别,没有你所说的东西
<gebjgd> 没有光驱？　没有u盘？
<mindcat> 对
<mindcat> 要是有的话我也不会在这里
<gebjgd> mindcat: 去电脑市场买个光驱　买个u盘　之后上arch　格式化你的win　问题解决
<mindcat> 没钱
<mindcat> 就是这样的蛋痛环境
<gebjgd> mindcat: 一个优盘的钱都没有？
<mindcat> 对
<gebjgd> mindcat: 去和政府联系巴
<gebjgd> mindcat: 申请特困
<mindcat> 在家窝里蹲
<mindcat> NEET
<gebjgd> mindcat: 话说你当时怎么装的ｗｉｎ？
<gebjgd> mindcat: 意念？
<mindcat> 我想想
<gebjgd> mindcat: 你能装win就能装linux
<mindcat> 使用Windows中硬盘换过
<mindcat> 不
<gebjgd> mindcat: 你的硬盘放到别人机器上去　装好linux　你就能直接用了
<mindcat> 电脑除硬盘换过
<mindcat> 唔
<mindcat> 其他电脑这倒是有
<mindcat> 不过很老旧
<mindcat> 估计SATA不支持
<gebjgd> mindcat: 那老旧的电脑有光驱么
<mindcat> 不清楚. 好吧,我家的确有光驱
<gebjgd> mindcat: 有光驱就行了
<mindcat> 没Linux光碟盘
<mindcat> 全一堆Windows
<piggybox> 装个vbox,vmware什么的跑linux吧
<gebjgd> mindcat: 买一张　刻录就行了
<mindcat> 没有刻录机
<gebjgd> mindcat: 申请ubuntu的光盘　等着巴
<mindcat> piggybox, 只能这样吗...
<gebjgd> mindcat: 或者用wubi
<mindcat> 哪里申请?
<mindcat> wubi跟上述症状一样
 * gebjgd 刷手机
<mindcat> linux死活不认SATA硬盘
<mindcat> 几个月前装linux也一样,当时有U盘能用
<mindcat> 进了LiveCD后安装器没发现SATA硬盘
<gebjgd> 家里电脑都是sata　跑linux的路过
<piggybox> 不就学c嘛，用虚拟机跑个字符界面能用vim就可以了
<mindcat> 我倒想全面转换成Linux
<mindcat> 然后挂Wine QQ
<gebjgd> mindcat: 用毛wine
<gebjgd> mindcat: webqq足够了
<piggybox> 挂了QQ就没时间学C了哈哈
<mindcat> 我还需要QQ聊天记录
<mindcat> 真该死的
<gebjgd> mindcat: webqq支持导出聊天记录
<mindcat> 导入呢
<gebjgd> mindcat: 导入个毛　
<gebjgd> mindcat: 用android qq
<mindcat> 唔
<mindcat> 该死的腾讯,真有钱途.
<gebjgd> mindcat: webqq用了３年的表示毫无压力
<mindcat> 聊天记录放不了手啊...
<mindcat> 几年前还是同样的问题
<gebjgd> mindcat: 按时导出　　或者直接去疼熏哪里要
<gebjgd> mindcat: 他们都帮你存着呢
<mindcat> 唉,总之要一个Ubuntu盘看看吧
<mindcat> 破主板
<mindcat> 说实话我都想刷其他同芯片组主板的BIOS
<gebjgd> 和主板有什么关系
<mindcat> "ShipIt has closed"
<mindcat> MCP78S SATA Controller non ahci
<mindcat> 我之前Google这个
<gebjgd> mindcat: 光盘安装　完事
<Doing> topic
<mindcat> 我现在觉得这个不把这个主板SATA兼容问题解决,不管使用任何途径安装都是无用的唉
<gebjgd> mindcat: 从来没遇到过这问题　我这里６台机器都没遇到过
<mindcat> 你家机器什么时候买的
<gebjgd> 2004 2006 2010 2011 2012å¹´
<mindcat> http://product.pconline.com.cn/mb/topstar/344262_detail.html
<kk> mindcat s, ⇪ 顶星F-N78SM参数、功能、性能_顶星 F-N78SM主板配置_太平洋产品报价
<mindcat> 主板太坑唉
<gebjgd> mindcat: 再说一遍　刻光盘　机器里就留一个硬盘　光盘安装　没有不行的
<mindcat> 刻光盘没刻录机,http://www.ubuntu.com/shipit ,LinuxMint和Ubuntu 2个发行版Linux不识别硬盘.
<kk> mindcat ⇪ ti: ShipIt has closed | Ubuntu
<gebjgd> mindcat: linuxmint就是ubuntu
<gebjgd> mindcat: 用alternative cd
<mindcat> 下载中
<mindcat> 这次还不行我就去用红帽
<gebjgd> 和发行版没关系 和内核有关系
<mindcat> 唔,虚拟机
<mindcat> 唔呵呵,虚拟机
<mindcat> 虚拟机帮我装系统到硬盘
<mindcat> 读写EXT4
<mindcat> 目测可行
<mindcat> 加载使用GRUB
<mindcat> 目测当我使用Linux后
<mindcat> CfosSpeed这软件可以扔了
<mindcat> 虽然是个好软件
<mindcat> ...这网络在开玩笑? 我2MB带宽体验了8M带宽速度
<mindcat> 而且是货真价实的
<mindcat> 查了下路由
<mindcat> 的确没开玩笑
<gebjgd> mindcat: 自言自语是一种病, 得治
<mindcat> 求电击
<gebjgd> mindcat: 电鸡吧?
<gebjgd> ?
<mindcat> 好,下载好了
<mindcat> 哈? 这光盘怎么启动? Google下
<mindcat> 等等,我好像下错版本了
<mindcat> 管他的,看看CPU支持64位看看
<mindcat> 依然还是那种症状
<mindcat> 但可以通过网络传输调试信息
<mindcat> 问题是如何设定网络该死的
<mindcat> failed to IDENTIFY
<mindcat> qc timeout
<mindcat> 这样信息之类的
<kk>  05:34
<mindcat> 好
<mindcat> 通过虚拟机很好的读写了硬盘
<cleamoon>  记得刚做销售时不敢和陌生客户交谈，时间久了性格越来越内向。有天下午，经理递支烟叫我去公司阳台，吞云吐雾间突然说：小张啊，其实你很有潜力的，只是太爱面子。你说一个国家都这么不要脸，你一个年轻人那么要面子干嘛！正是这句话成为我动力
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-17
<psychologe> 在ubuntu13.10,想设置下多网卡绑定，按网上的方法都没成功，痛苦ing
<iIlL10Oo> .fuse_hidden00000 这个是什么文件？
<iIlL10Oo> ssh_host_ed25519_key 这个是什么文件？
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: ssh的key呗，vim打开看看
<jbo> 用于 SSH 连接的密钥吧
<jbo> 貌似登录 SSH 时会自动生成。 lol
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 系统安装好就有了这个文件 /etc/ssh/sshd_config 里面写着
<iIlL10Oo> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 那就是主机特征码，你这个ssh登录，别的机器里面的known-host里面的东西
<iIlL10Oo> VERSION="14.04, Trusty Tahr"
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你可以ssh localhost试试
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 看看会不会在.ssh/known_host里面多相同的内容
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> 这2个有什么区别 :
<iIlL10Oo> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<iIlL10Oo> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 行了，都是一样的，加密方式不一样，就是host key。ssh远程登录的key文件
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 有rsa的有dsa的而已
<iIlL10Oo> ssh_host_ed25519_key , 这里的 25519 代表什么？
<iIlL10Oo> ed25519
<onlylove> 不知道，我系统上没这个东西
<iIlL10Oo> 哦，找到了 http://ed25519.cr.yp.to/
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ Introduction
<iIlL10Oo> 14.04里面默认就有了，可能更强力的加密吧
<onlylove> 天知道是啥，C记总是喜欢玩特立独行的东西
<onlylove> 比方说mir
<onlylove> 又比方说upstart
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<iIlL10Oo> 这个 Ed25519 应该不是自己搞的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://tech2ipo.feedsportal.com/c/34822/f/641707/s/3840eddc/sc/38/l/0Ltech2ipo0N0C63838/story01.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GitHub女开发者因性别歧视而离职 - TECH2IPO创见
<Sm4rkey> 吊丝活该单身
<jbo> ï¼ _@
<iIlL10Oo> github.com ; github.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* GitHub · Build software better, together. (@ github.com)
<jbo> 那个女开发者来我们公司吧
<jbo> 热烈欢迎入职
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 怎样在12.04安装旧版本gfortran？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456616 在12.04中，如果直接 ---- $ sudo apt-get install gfortran ---- 的话，只能安装gfortran 4.6。 如果想安装旧版本，比如4.3以下的话，是否可以呢？ 如果可以的话，具体操作是怎样呢？ 拜托！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> liyuzhezhongwei — 2014-03-17 10:54
<iIlL10Oo> hostname 命令得到一个字符串，然后，如何把这个字符串转化成 0到7的字符串？ 用 bash
<iIlL10Oo> 目的是得到一个bash颜色代码
<iIlL10Oo> 根据 hostname 改变 PS1 的颜色
<iIlL10Oo> 不想用ruby脚步，想直接bash搞定
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 运行软件提示缺少库文集文件，可是库文件在目录有。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456617 各位好， 我在64-bit Ubuntu10.10终端下运行一个命令行软件提示缺少库文件：error while loading shared libraries: libgmp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 但是我发现在/usr/lib
<^k^>  ─> /libgmp.so.3找到了该库文件。所以我尝试输入： sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libgmp.so.3 可是还是没用。 请问怎么办呢？ 另外，我想在老台式机上升级到12 …
<yunfan> https://github.com/technomancy/atreus  这个键盘不错
<^k^> ⇪ t: technomancy/atreus · GitHub
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan , 懂bash字符串转化吗？问个小问题
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456618 从昨天开始就出现这个问题，sudo update后就显示“正在读取软件包列表... 有错误！ E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan, hostname 命令得到一个字符串，然后，如何用bash把这个字符串转化成 0到7的字符串？
<iIlL10Oo> \[\e[37m\] 目的是根据 hostname 定义 PS1 的颜色。
<spaceship> \who
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 好像ee搞过这个
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 不知道  对bash不熟悉
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, ee一定是用perl的，那我也会写个ruby的
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你看他前几天的log，我记得他在这个频道里面提到过，我忘了
<imtxc> 机会啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你看我刚才发那个链接 老外自己做个键盘 也才33刀
<imtxc> yunfan: 这键盘好处在哪里
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, 我用ruby了:
<iIlL10Oo> cc="\[\e[0m\]"
<iIlL10Oo> ca= `hostname | ruby -e 'p gets.sum%7'` ; PS1="$ca\H\s$cc
<onlylove> 至今不理解ps1234的望着你们
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: echo $(echo  hostname|tr 'a-z' '0-90-90-5')%7 |bc
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 你要更复杂的就别用tr了 =.=
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu, 收到， tr 不复杂
<yunfan> imtxc: 自己做的  尺寸又小 另外感觉手感应该不错  键程不短阿
<iIlL10Oo> 不然是这样: hostname | ruby -e 'print "\e[3#{gets.sum%8}m"'
<huntxu> 对耶不是7.。。
<huntxu> 不过你得考虑大小写和其他字符
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯，是8
<iIlL10Oo> tr + bc 啊，好像有点复杂
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 不然会全变成最后一个。如果你只是要简单区分的话也无所谓了
<iIlL10Oo> cc="\[\e[0m\]"
<iIlL10Oo> ca=`hostname | ruby -e 'print "\e[3#{gets.sum%8}m"'` ; PS1="$ca\H\s$cc
<iIlL10Oo> "
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 对啊，我感觉你还不如直接ruby =.=
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道感冒为啥不好了，因为……改了症状了，需要换药了
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，吃错药了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 原子弹轰蚊子~
<sjd> 请问有可以将.vbk文件转换成.pdf的工具或脚本吗？
<iIlL10Oo> 原子弹轰蚊子...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 来个苍蝇拍
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: printf....
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我手头没linux了...啥都没了，绣花针我也没了
<MeaCulpa> sprintf一定是有的，bash
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你手头还有啥
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 屁精
<onlylove> windows？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: yeah
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 学校机房，每次关机roll back的windows....
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 高大上啊，我好久没见过那种物种了
<onlylove> 考虑要不要滚回家去
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 移动硬盘上来个slax啥的
<LittleCoderCN> 有人在arm下使用qt连接mysql吗
<LittleCoderCN> mysql在arm启动了！
<onlylove> 提问，arm的性能能满足mysql的需要吗
<LittleCoderCN> 可是qt程序就是没发连接到mysql
<LittleCoderCN> 交叉编译后mysql没多大！
<onlylove> 我说的是性能！
<LittleCoderCN> 你想要什么性能
<onlylove> 难道mysql就剩下io了么
<onlylove> 一点也不需要计算？
<LittleCoderCN> 嗯！你在arm下用过mysql吗！
<onlylove> 没有
<onlylove> 就在x86用过
<LittleCoderCN> 嗯！谢谢
<onlylove> 见识过x86mysql 11的sysload，所以怀疑arm性能
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38743
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 硅谷亿万富翁斥资2.01亿美元购买人寿保险
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教 C源程序在ubuntu12.04 Lts下的编译 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456620 我现在有一个C源程序包 包含有共172个源文件和头文件 在网上找了很多关于编译上的事情 多说要用gcc来编译 可具体的编译过程不知道该如何操作 麻烦大家会的可以给予一些帮助 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 15135164581 — 2014-03-17 12:16
 * adam8157 is starving
<huntxu> adam8157: 淡淡你来啦
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘你在啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 刘心武后头关于元春的探秘略显扯淡
<huntxu> adam8157: 没看了
<huntxu> adam8157: 最近看镜花缘
<adam8157> huntxu: 准备看儒林外史
<huntxu> adam8157: 升级了kpw没有楷体，不高兴
<huntxu> 虽然翻页是快乐
 * adam8157 不喜欢楷体
<huntxu> adam8157: 楷体看中文小说啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 你知道么, kpw不越狱就能支持自定义字体
<adam8157> huntxu: 关键字 USE_ALT_FONTS
<adam8157> huntxu: 扔个字体进去, 然后就可以选
<huntxu> adam8157: 不知道 >.<
<huntxu> adam8157: 扔个wqy进去？
<adam8157> huntxu: 可以啊, 我就用的自选字体
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.amazon.cn/飞行中的科学-布莱恩•克雷格/dp/B00IW3Z9K8/ref=br_lf_m_126758_1_1_img?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&pf_rd_p=139685092&pf_rd_s=center-9&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=126758&pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_r=1M2JACVVXPSNC962M0Q0
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 亚马逊-网上购物商城：要网购, 就来Z.cn!
<huntxu> adam8157: 来本这个吧
 * huntxu lunch
<adam8157> huntxu: 没中亚市场
<breeze_growing> noon nap time
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双网卡的机器安1204服务器版无法上外网怎么配置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456621 安装完了什么都没配置过。 只要能用一个网卡上内外网就行。 没有特别的要求。 现在是内网可以通，可以从我的机器ssh登录。 服务器外网就不能用。 相同网络环境，
<^k^>  ─> 自己用的单网卡的机器，安桌面版，没有配置直接就可以上网。 统计信息: 发表于 由 flairpower — 2014-03-17 12:41
<slucx> adam8157: huntxu kandle好用？
<adam8157> slucx: 看你看什么书
<slucx> adam8157: 技术类？
<adam8157> slucx: 完全不适合
<slucx> adam8157: 看亚马逊上的电子书挺便宜
<slucx> 看小说？
<adam8157> .
<iIlL10Oo> ca=$(echo "\[\e[3`echo $(hostname|tr 'a-z' '0-9')%8 | bc`m\]") >>>这个能不能不用bc ? 没安装bc
<imtxc> kindel 不应该用宋体么
<imtxc> le
 * adam8157 lunch
<imtxc> huntxu: 楷体看中文了密密麻麻的
<imtxc> yunfan: 键程看起来是够，手感应该好不到哪里去啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 这个键位更合理么
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个的好处你是理解不了的  跟你环境不适配
<iIlL10Oo> 感觉键程越小越好
<imtxc> freeflying: 哪天给我摸摸你的em5 吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后接着收掉？
<imtxc> onlylove: 考虑
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个单反我那两天背了两天就觉得负担挺重
<imtxc> onlylove: 买了估计也就懒得拿出来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 一斤多点的东西……
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实我最担心的是我形象萎缩，拿单反在街上拍别人容易报警
<onlylove> imtxc: 学盲拍
<onlylove> imtxc: 再就是长焦镜头
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又不偷拍
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果这两个再帮不了你……
<imtxc> onlylove: 又不打鸟又不偷拍
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不偷拍，你怕啥报警
<imtxc> onlylove: 大多数路人比较抵制被拍吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 小点的相机侵略性小点
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找个地方藏起来，真是的
<onlylove> imtxc: 小相机不是相机？
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正都是侵略了，不侵略的干脆点？
<imtxc> onlylove: http://guesstheformat.com/photo
<kk> imtxc: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://guesstheformat.com/photo -- unhandled responsein get head
<yunfan> imtxc: adam8157 买了两个蓝牙耳机  其中一个居然是双耳的  思路太屌 了 从单耳那个充电口接了个线引到左耳去
<imtxc> yunfan: 大多数耳机不都这样么
<yunfan> imtxc: 是从充电口
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=37276445509
<kk> yunfan: ⇪ 双耳迷你i超小立体声蓝牙耳机 最小耳机音乐听歌通用微型入耳蓝牙-淘宝网 价格:169.00 - 204.00
<yunfan> 单用也可以 双耳也可以  可惜就是续航只有3hour
<yunfan> 要是能12hour就屌了
<imtxc> 双耳意义不大吧
<yunfan> 还不错  双耳听歌好歹好点
<onlylove> imtxc: 那网站毛意思……
<imtxc> onlylove: 让你猜那些照片是用什么相机拍的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道阿
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以问，毛意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计就是为了说明，一般人看不出 全副，apsc，43 的区别
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这个要看情况
<onlylove> imtxc: flickr上有很多原样上传的
<onlylove> imtxc: 很多新手用单反拍的不如老手用小数码拍的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那当然
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且网络上很多东西压缩过
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是一个人拍的，然后你让我区分，还有可比性
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且如果没有镜头信息的话，我估计判断APS-C和全副很难
<imtxc> onlylove: 我分不出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看的少了，全副的比aps-c的大一圈
<onlylove> imtxc: 换句话说，全副把外圈裁掉，可以冒充aps-c
<imtxc> onlylove: 再裁一圈冒出m43？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我昨天看了看，m43 好多大光圈儿的头啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要那么多大光圈做啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍人啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍特写啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 花儿啊草儿啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 拍人，1.8足矣
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是有钱，就买1.2的那个
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说的就是1.8
<onlylove> imtxc: 还以为你看上1.2的定焦了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那价格。。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<imtxc> onlylove: 单反我也就敢看个2.8
<imtxc> onlylove: 昨天在苏宁玩了一下索尼那个全副微单
<onlylove> imtxc: a7？
<imtxc> onlylove: 好像是a7 的升级版
<imtxc> 或者缩水版
<imtxc> 反正后面有字母
<onlylove> imtxc: 觉得咋样
<imtxc> onlylove: 外观手感啥的不如O记装B
<LittleCoderCN> imtxc, 文青呀！给个照片连接呗！欣赏欣赏
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是赶紧买无敌伞或者d800去
<onlylove> imtxc: 入门机器不适合你
<imtxc> LittleCoderCN: ...
<imtxc> onlylove: 咋
<onlylove> imtxc: 拿着吓唬人阿
<yunfan> 想配个apu 的小机器给我妈妈用
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实推荐i3核显
<onlylove> imtxc: B格老高了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我有些后悔之前买的7寸平板了，给爸妈用有点小了
<imtxc> onlylove: M43 转接手动头B格就挺高
<yunfan> imtxc: 我买的2个10寸平板 一个自己用 一个给我爸爸用
<onlylove> imtxc: 上来就玩手动头……你老人家够牛
<yunfan> 后来发现我妈妈更喜欢 我想送她 她又不要 觉得浪费
<LittleCoderCN> imtxc,真的！我也看看单反的效果！
<yunfan> 我得找个由头再买个7寸的 然后把我手头这个送给她
<imtxc> onlylove: 换上拧拧，然后换自动头auto档拍啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 你买的哪个？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不就是尼康的那机器AF坏了么，你至于么
<imtxc> yunfan: 平板么，我买的最屌丝的那个 nook
<imtxc> yunfan: nook hd
<yunfan> imtxc: nook据说性价比很高阿 续航比亚马逊的还屌
<yunfan> 不过nook能装软件么
<imtxc> yunfan: 续航真不错，特别是后来刷了CM10 之后
<yunfan> imtxc: 几个小时
<imtxc> yunfan: 13年底就出来 CM10 了，任何软件都能装啊
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 在
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 解决了没？ shell真有简单运算的啊，你自己试试看
<imtxc> yunfan: 小时数我还真没概念了，反正我周末一直用可以用到晚上
<yunfan> imtxc: 以后我还是随大流买吧  毕竟系统这东西是吃亏的 我的手机联通定制版 死活没有cm
<yunfan> tmd 52三星论坛出那个固件有个木马
<yunfan> 我看app名字叫ShaoNv 还想迷惑哥呢
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 还没
<onlylove> yunfan: 自己定制啊，弄官方版的，慢慢改
<onlylove> yunfan: 照着小米的教材做就是
<yunfan> onlylove: 三星的挺折腾的  连那些管理工具都经常连不上 他自己弄了个协议 很操蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以前那个htc 直接手动adb就可以了
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: print $(( 46 % 7))
<yunfan> 倒是方便
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，三星的？那还是算了吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你也买linode了
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 我试试
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 哦，你bash档， s/print/echo
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 果然， echo 可以
<onlylove> bash和ksh还区别对待……
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过光学取景和续航、对焦速度这几样还是单反有优势啊
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: Believe in your shell, keep your legs shut to perl
<onlylove> imtxc: 你自己看着办咯
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: echo比较标准，其实我想说我无脑统统printf
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你这对perl多大的恨……
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正据说A7 秒翻一票 DXXX 和 XXXD
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 整数运算犯得着动用perl ruby bc么...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 确实用不到……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得可能？
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 我侧过，ruby 执行30次要1秒,tr+bc只要0.4秒
<onlylove> imtxc: 自从听信intel说自己的显卡多牛以后，我再也不信那些鬼话了，除非我自己亲自试过
<imtxc> onlylove: 我再多泡几天蜂鸟和无忌
<iIlL10Oo> 去掉bc估计只要0.2秒，30次
<onlylove> imtxc: 那里是器材党和浮夸党的论坛，你还是去chiphell吧
<imtxc> onlylove: chh 不是更浮夸么
<onlylove> imtxc: 当年intel说，gma950和nv的fx5200性能相当
<onlylove> imtxc: 相当你妹啊！
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, echo $(( )) 为啥要2个括号？
<yunfan> 买了个美的的冰箱 不跟海尔折腾了  adam8157 onlylove 贵同乡狡猾大大地
<onlylove> imtxc: chh只讨论开包和样片，我反正在蜂鸟和无忌没学到啥，喷人倒是学会了
<adam8157> yunfan: 没钱就去买美的
<adam8157> heng
<onlylove> yunfan: 海尔把你咋地了
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过说起来泥坑对索尼家挺厚道的
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有说D600 是因为 CMOS 冒油
<onlylove> imtxc: 评测什么的，比方说A7和dxxx和xxxd，一定要出自一个人的手
<onlylove> imtxc: 不然没可比性
<tcstory> who  can help me
<imtxc> onlylove: 不同厂家的枪手写的不同吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 毛 海尔和美的一个价格
<yunfan> 我买的206L的
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有，你说A7秒翻泥坑和牙膏一票，不要紧，你去看下骚尼的镜头多钱去
<tcstory> I can not set up fcitx while using Konversation and Konsole,but in firefox it is working correctly
<imtxc> onlylove: 人是菜思的大腿吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你到时候就知道，泥坑和牙膏在价格上甩骚尼几条街
<yunfan> 一开始发现海尔的1699挺便宜的 结果n天都说没货  而且海尔明明是206L 却把自己归类到250L-300L里去 很讨厌
<yunfan> 今天我去看 还是没货 价格调整到1899了 和美的同款的206L的一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 不管是不是蔡司的大腿，哪怕你换了蔡司的镜头，来和我红圈和尼科尔比比？
<gfrog> happyaron: 干嘛不挂，lol
<yunfan> 而且我去买美的的还减了100 而且他们从合肥发货 所以我刚下了个单子 不折腾了
<onlylove> imtxc: 真有钱，买莱卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 德味儿太毒
<imtxc> onlylove: 红圈金圈啥的我都不敢看
<onlylove> imtxc: 表妄想索尼能打破佳能和尼康的统治，就他那坑爹的镜头吧
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: alias calc=awk "BEGIN {print $*}"
<onlylove> imtxc: 不一样机器，镜头卡口都不一样的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你喜欢i3? 我看中的那个 a10 6700 评测是跟i5比的  i3可以甩开一条街
<imtxc> onlylove: M43 的镜头好像也不便宜？
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你说啥？ (())? 为什么不用？
<onlylove> imtxc: 还都是A系列的单反
<onlylove> yunfan: 用过一阵子A，现在对A无爱
<yunfan> onlylove: 哪款？ 别是笔记本上那一批吧  那个太2了  apu只有桌面的才有性价比
<yunfan> 对了 最新的apu 7xxx 里面有个cortex-a5
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa,为啥是2层？
<iIlL10Oo> $(( $a-$b ))
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 还有个问题， a=1.1 ; b=2.2 ; echo $(( $b-$a ))
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥时候a能操翻3960x啥时候再看a
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 浮点数
<iIlL10Oo> _processing_time=$(( $_end_time-$_start_time ))
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 我打算不用bc 了， bash 的浮点数计算好像有点问题
<yunfan> onlylove: 要考虑综合性价比嘛  像那个评测 单核性能这个干不过i5 但是他有4核 多核反而超了不少 然后带的gpu又强大 玩玩游戏  看看电影挺好的
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: ??
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa,awk 好像自带的，浮点数我打算用awk echo 1.234 2.345 | awk '{print $1 - $2}'
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: bash是标准浮点，和awk没区别
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: bc/dc是定点，没可比性
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa,
<iIlL10Oo> a=1.1 ; b=2.2 ; echo $(( $b-$a ))
<onlylove> yunfan: 看看6800k ￥920的价格，没啥想法，a除了性价比，啥也没
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo:  欺负我没linux...
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 这个 a=1.1 ; b=2.2 ; echo $(( $b-$a )) 出错: 语法错误: 无效的算术运算符 （错误符号是 ".2-1.1 "）
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 那是你语法不对
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个人家是冲着超频去的  我说的是6700 我一向来都喜欢找那些低功耗的 当然这是在a系列相对来说的
<yunfan> 要说fanless那就是i3 没别的了
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你里面用$干啥？
<iIlL10Oo> a=1.1 ; b=2.2 ; echo $(( b-a ))
 * MeaCulpa 自己也晕了
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 这样？ -bash: 2.2: 语法错误: 无效的算术运算符 （错误符号是 ".2"）
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 里面不加 $ 也是出错
<yunfan> 昨天在图拉丁吧里看他们在讨论个ssd
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你可能要看bash文档...
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 别听我的...
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: :)
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, 我还是用 awk 吧。。
<iIlL10Oo> echo $b $a | awk '{print $1 - $2}'
<iIlL10Oo> awk 自带的，效果不错
<iIlL10Oo> 反正就bashrc里面一行，没事
<yunfan> itx的板子怎么比大板贵那么多  adam8157 onlylove
<iIlL10Oo> 原先使用ruby也没事的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那玩意儿要是真甩i5带k几条街，早卖翻了，问题说回来，玩i5的，有几个不带独显
<onlylove> yunfan: 说到底，a的东西还是不行
<onlylove> yunfan: 小板设计走线麻烦
<onlylove> yunfan: layout方面，标准atx最简单，因为空间够用
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 你可以测一下awk和ruby, pl比的开销
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 应该都要超出shell不少，多开了个进程了啊哥哥，万一你玩啥递归，不是死给他看了
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 比如你在screen.rc里面玩bashrc...天知道会如何
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa, awk我是放在最后计算 开销用的
<iIlL10Oo> echo $_end_time $_start_time | awk '{print $1 - $2}'
<iIlL10Oo> 之前是用bc计算开销的
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: lol
<iIlL10Oo> _end_time=`date +%s.%3N`
<MeaCulpa> 要装逼，戒bc, 玩dc
<iIlL10Oo> _start_time=`date +%s.%3N`
<MeaCulpa> gnu bc/dc -e 参数最牛逼，最牛逼呀最牛逼
 * MeaCulpa 擦，都开始儿歌了
<iIlL10Oo> awk 简单方便
<iIlL10Oo> 下次我有空改成PS1根据ip地址变色，不过也就3台电脑
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 装ubuntu引导文件无法安装，谁知道怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456623 装ubuntu引导文件无法安装，谁知道怎么解决 第一次使用这系统，想学习和使用这系统，以前接触过linux不过也好几年没用了 磁盘：第一块SSD硬盘 C盘win7系统 D盘win7 第二块硬盘，E盘日常
<^k^>  ─> 目录 F盘用作ubuntu系统 从官方下的13.2的系统，做的U盘镜像 启动后把F盘删除了，在安装向导里新建的4096MB区空间，然后100Mb的boot 其它划 …
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 要装逼，here-string知道不
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa,不想学太多高深的
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 不吃茴香豆啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 看了下apu的，都是在和非独显的i芯比较，没啥意思的，能买i5i7的，早买独显去了
<iIlL10Oo> PS1="$ca\H\s$cc
<iIlL10Oo> cc="\[\e[0m\]"
<iIlL10Oo> ca="\[\e[3$(( `hostname|tr 'a-z' '0-9'` % 8 ))m\]"
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且有个问题就是，现在程序对多核的支持
<iIlL10Oo> 我的PS1开头已经变色了，搞定。
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果不好的话，反而不如买个高频的i芯
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<adam8157> gfrog: 巧克力好甜
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪，重新开工了难道？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装ubuntu出现错误 errno5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456624 往移动硬盘里安装时，到复制文件出现错误，已经试了n次还是不行，已经校验md5没有问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubtuvoice — 2014-03-17 14:02
<gfrog> adam8157: 我就知道你独吞了……
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<adam8157> gfrog: 没, 太甜了
<gfrog> adam8157: 不甜怎么叫巧克力
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪国的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你都没问就拿走了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我不说，你自己来问吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 呼唤luojie出来鄙视你认为巧克力是甜的
 * MeaCulpa 巧克力不是酸的么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没啊，我在学校网吧，上个irc还要vpn
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 艾玛，竟然去网吧High
<gfrog> adam8157: robocap真难看。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我觉得还行, 同事跟我说巨难看, 结果超出我预期了, 所以觉得还好
<adam8157> gfrog: 冰雪奇缘是报着极高的期望去看的, 反而稍微低于预期
<gfrog> adam8157: 你下限好低
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪来的下限
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456625 想问一下 samba配置里force group = users 与 force group = +users 有什么区别，分别有什么作用？谢谢各位！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sohuu — 2014-03-17 14:12
<gfrog> adam8157: 冰雪奇缘确实也低于我的预期，应该早早去看imax
<gfrog> adam8157: 单机3D效果太差。
<gfrog> adam8157: 音效绝赞
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实好听
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都在金逸看的, 人真多
<gfrog> adam8157: 金逸要去2厅，是双机3D
 * gfrog 今天的咖喱牛肉饭卖相很好。 cc adam8157 hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 基狗这两天兴许过来
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天丫还路过E世界
<adam8157> gfrog: 土壕的生活就是到处转
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖
<roylez> gfrog: 你俩又要开无遮大会？
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没?
<roylez> adam8157: 木有啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒恨
<adam8157> roylez: 有没有deadline?
<gfrog> roylez: 纳尼？
<roylez> adam8157: 没有
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总你又飞了？
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  14:25 
<yunfan> onlylove: 许多人只是要买个htpc 顺便能打开office而已
<onlylove> adam8157: 看一群土豪讨论imax和3d cc gfrog
<gfrog> onlylove: 早场imax很便宜啊，跟普通3D差不多
<jusss> 今天去工地，坐车做了2小时，走路走了2小时，坑爹
<onlylove> gfrog: 表示我是看不起电影的
<onlylove> jusss: 你去工地做啥
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌收购摩托罗拉为的是“Project Ara”项目？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456626 谷歌正将其摩托罗拉部分业务出售给联想集团，不过还保留了部分摩托罗拉项目如摩托罗拉“先进技术和项目（ATAP）”。那么，谷歌收购摩托罗拉的真正目的难道是“Project Ara”项目？ 1
<jusss_> 三天后发工资就撤
<jusss_> 这尼玛坑爹的公司
<onlylove> jusss_: 你这啥公司，还有工地
<jusss_> onlylove: 一个通信工程监理公司
<jusss_> onlylove: 移动的破4g
<jusss_> 真尼玛恶心当初选了这个公司
<onlylove> jusss_: 移动不就是被背黑锅么
<jusss_> onlylove: 每条把你往不同的施工地拍
<onlylove> jusss_: 监理嘛，说白了就是监工咯
<jusss_> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss_> onlylove: 整天去不同的地方，还特远
<jusss_> onlylove: 今天光路费就20了，还不能报
<jusss_> 真坑
<yunfan> jusss_: 你在移动？
<jusss_> yunfan: 没
<jusss_> yunfan: 移动把东西都外包了
<jusss_> yunfan: 我在移动外包给的一个监理公司
<jusss_> 以后再也不干通信行业了
<yunfan> jusss_: 那你平时主要做什么？ 为何经常看你上来聊天
<jusss_> 我宿舍6人已经说再也不干通信行业了
<jusss_> yunfan: 去施工现场监工
<adam8157> jusss_: 慎重做决定哈
<jusss_> yunfan: 一站就是1天
<jusss_> adam8157: 决定就是不干通信行业了，你貌似也是学通信的吧
<adam8157> jusss_: 无线电物理
<yunfan> jusss_: 你特么就是去监工而已  小小年纪就做了管别人的 还不知足
<jusss_> adam8157: 这个行业真心没前途
<yunfan> jusss_: 没事叫他们给你开个4G无限套餐才是正经事  带个手机平板充电宝什么的在那里听歌就是了
<jusss_> yunfan: 管个毛呀，去了就是找人签个字然后站一天
<adam8157> jusss_: 我刚工作的时候实习期一个月1.6K, 嵌入式软件开发, 请感受
<yunfan> 我这样成天坐家里才无聊呢
<yunfan> adam8157: 敢爆现在的月入否？
<adam8157> yunfan: 傲娇
<adam8157> yunfan: 几年后在爆现在的
<yunfan> adam8157: 关键是现在果真坐着有点腿难受
<jusss_> adam8157: 我需要每天去远地跑
<adam8157> yunfan: 学习个新姿势
<yunfan> 我边上就放着架子 可以站着办公
<yunfan> 但是那个本本有点弱  不如台式用得爽
<jusss_> yunfan: 真想和你换换
<jusss_> yunfan: 站的脚痛
<yunfan> adam8157: 趁早给我那机器运过来 我爸让我回家住一阵
<yunfan> adam8157: 昨天给他说了那机器价格 把他呆了
<adam8157> yunfan: 哪有那么快
<yunfan> adam8157: 生日前能送到否？
<adam8157> yunfan: 几月
<yunfan> 这个月底
<adam8157> yunfan: 理想情况下能, 但是有点悬
<yunfan> adam8157: 我清明节肯定要回去的  要是到晚了 你就给我说下 直接发货到我爸单位好了
<adam8157> yunfan: 好
 * yunfan 等小机到手去山里住一阵看看
<huntxu> adam8157: 貌似会有字体升级推送
<adam8157> huntxu: 送我个kpw2
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你是壕啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 所有借记卡加一起只有两块钱
<yunfan> adam8157: 大资本家都是买空卖空的
<yunfan> 你看搞房地产的哪个不是贷款搞
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.beareyes.com.cn/html/2013/06/13/review/8765_3.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 老酒换新瓶仍有效 AMD A10-6800K评测 - 测试 - 小熊在线 - 出色资讯·快人一线
<yunfan> onlylove: 带K的不符合我的需求 我是要itx
<onlylove> yunfan: 看下评测而已
<yunfan> 不看了  给父母买的 纠结那么多干嘛 a10 6700 套装 才1,3k
<adam8157> v3.14-rc7....
<yunfan> 带个4Gx2 + 128G ssd 然后弄个usb3的1T盘 <3k搞定
 * adam8157 带个笔记本闯天下
<yunfan> itx的case也是个纠结的重点 tmd
<yunfan> 现在itx流行cube的 都让你小板横放 上大板cpu
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在CPU分大小板？
 * adam8157 人生啊
<yunfan> onlylove: atx m-atx itx阿
<yunfan> onlylove: cpu是不分 但是以前没那种cube造型 考虑散热 有的基本不能上的
<yunfan> duyue: 换一个多少钱
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • rsync同步时密码文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456628 用rsync实现两台机器间的文件同步，输入命令 rsync -vzr --delete soft@192.168.0.15 ::serverdb /file 然后手动输入密码，能执行成功，为了实现零交互，避免手动输入密码，命令改为 rsync -vzr --delete --password-file=/et
<^k^>  ─> c/rsync.pwd soft@192.168.0.15 ::serverdb /file 出现如下错误提示（已经执行过sudo chmod 600 /etc/rsync.pwd 这步命令）： could not open password file /etc/rsync.pwd …
 * adam8157 三个Critical bugs, 好捉急
<roylez> adam8157: 早死早投胎
<adam8157> 召唤imadper
<yunfan> roylez: 人都是要死的 一百年也不过是三万多日子
<roylez> yunfan: 世人一天到晚都在跟时间赛跑，殊不知终点就是死亡，所以早死是一步到位
<yunfan> roylez: 看你的观察角度了 从悲观论上来说 那就是从出生下来就在慢慢的赴死
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • rsync同步时密码文件的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456628 用rsync实现两台机器间的文件同步，输入命令 rsync -vzr --delete soft@192.168.0.15 ::serverdb /file 然后手动输入密码，能执行成功，为了实现零交互，避免手动输入密码，命令改为 rsync -vzr --delete --password-file=/et
<^k^>  ─> c/rsync.pwd soft@192.168.0.15 ::serverdb /file 出现如下错误提示（已经执行过sudo chmod 600 /etc/rsync.pwd 这步命令）： could not open password file /etc/rsync.pwd …
<gfrog> onlylove: 少装。看个电影也就一顿饭钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 神马捉急？ 智商？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> gery: ping, 求助, Fedora 20的kernel是base在3.13.? 上, 哪里可以搞到config文件?
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<gery> adam8157: /boot 里没有？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然不问我
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel包里就有啊
<adam8157> gery: 手头没系统 而且搜不到...
<gery> adam8157: 我现在跑的是 3.13.5-200.fc20 ，是3.13的 config在 /boot/config-3.13.5-202.fc20.x86_64
<adam8157> gery: .5啊 多谢!
<gery> adam8157: 还有一个 .6 的，我下次重启就是这个了……
<adam8157> gery: 初始release的呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怀疑你在debian上装koji也能装上。毕竟就是个python的玩意。
<gery> adam8157: 我找一下
<huntxu> adam8157: 你竟然不问我
<adam8157> huntxu: gfrog 我靠, 你们俩不官方
<huntxu> adam8157: 没吃过猪肉，还没见过猪跑啊
<huntxu> f20发布的时候3.13出来了嘛。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我用了好久fedora20好伐
 * gfrog 但是现在竟然在lxc里跑不起来fedora20了。妈蛋
<huntxu> gfrog: 你节操掉了
<huntxu> adam8157: http://mirrors.163.com/fedora/releases/20/Everything/x86_64/os/Packages/k/kernel-3.11.10-301.fc20.x86_64.rpm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=application/x-redhat-package-manager ; 长度=29.80 MiB
<gery> adam8157: kernel-3.11.10-301.fc20
<huntxu> 发布时应该是这个吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 被谁捡走了……
<adam8157> gery: huntxu 这样... 看来我跑偏了 多谢
<huntxu> gfrog: 你肥皂也掉了，自己捡起来
<gfrog> huntxu: 滚粗
<mk3548208> mir好像跳票了
<huntxu> mk3548208: 不跳票才是新闻
<mk3548208> 还是老老实实拿windows当桌面系统吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 你一顿饭多钱，我反正不过10块，目测北京没有10块的电影票
 * gfrog 当年在RH的时候， adam8157 用debian， 俺用ubuntu。到了C社， adam8157 用awesome， 俺用KDE。各种跟公司对着干啊。 lol
<gfrog> onlylove: 你用小招、光大、广发、中信的信用卡就可以薅到10块的电影票了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 自始至终的debian
<huntxu> gfrog: 二五仔
<gfrog> onlylove: 前阵子美团也有9.9羊影票
<gfrog> onlylove: 昨天美团是29.9羊/张。
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡……
<huntxu> 好像粤语里才有二五仔的叫法
<huntxu> http://api.baike.baidu.com/view/633517.htm
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ 二五仔_百度百科
<huntxu> 故事须从火烧少林寺说起...
<huntxu> 凌乱了。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: momo
 * adam8157 afk
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38748
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国将放弃对DNS根域的控制
<imtxc> gfrog: 主要听“爬开啦”
<gfrog> imtxc: 纳尼？
<imtxc> gfrog: 循环听一天四川版本的主题曲然后看效果不错
<gfrog> imtxc: 啥玩意。
<imtxc> http://bilibili.kankanews.com/video/av968652/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【四川话翻唱】let it go（爬开啦） - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili.tv
<imtxc> 我就是先被洗脑后再去看的电影
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Ubuntu的时候，哪些区该设置为主分区，哪些区该设置为逻辑分区？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456629 我安装Ubuntu的时候，在分区那一歩有主分区和逻辑分区选择，我的疑问就来了，在/、/Boot、/Var、/Usr、/Home和交换分区Swap这6个要挂载的分区中，哪些该设置为主分
<^k^>  ─> 区？哪些该设置为逻辑分区？另外还有一个启动引导器该安装到哪里？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-03-17 16:17
<imtxc> 10 元电影票？
<imtxc> 那四张卡我都有啊，赶紧去薅
<adam8157> gfrog: huntxu 求一份fedora 20初始内核的config
<gfrog> adam8157: 手上没有，我看看游牧有iso了，传你一份
<adam8157> huntxu: 求一份fedora 20初始内核的config
<AndChat601929> 好热
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • UBUNTU SERVER 下怎么开启GD库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456630 UBUNTU SERVER12.04 下怎么开启GD库 网上都说只要:sudo apt-get install php5-gd 但是我用了一下不行哪!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!我用来jpgraph用的 在WIN下边WAMP下倒是默认安装了的,也可以直接用! 有哪个大神配置过吗?求解? 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 firlszhou — 2014-03-17 16:20
<adam8157> AndChat601929: @东京?
<AndChat601929> adam8157: 蛋蛋你为什么不能正常一点
<gfrog> adam8157: 么的fedora20
<adam8157> AndChat601929: 卧槽 你是谁
<gfrog> adam8157: 只有19
<AndChat601929> adam8157: u guess
<adam8157> AndChat601929: 想不到谁在江苏
<adam8157> gery: 不要bs我, 去哪里下fedora kernel的src?
<gery> adam8157: src rpm可以不？
<adam8157> gery: 可以 我自己解开
<gery> adam8157: 各种mirror里应该都有吧，看看163的
<adam8157> gery: 对哈
<gery> adam8157: http://mirrors.163.com/fedora/releases/20/Everything/source/SRPMS/k/kernel-3.11.10-301.fc20.src.rpm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=application/x-redhat-package-manager ; 长度=72.16 MiB
<adam8157> gery: 赞
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 矬
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<yunfan> adam8157: git怎么搞出特定版本来？
<adam8157> yunfan: checkout
<yunfan> 我指export
<former> ???
<onlylove> git？就知道clone
<huntxu> yunfan: git archive?
<yunfan> 额 我这里该死的运维忘了个phpredis安装 我这里在找原始的repo当年那个版本来装呢
<yunfan> huntxu: 具体参数给出来  我要迁出具体的版本 并且不要带版本数据了
<yunfan> 就跟hg export那样
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何提取txt文件中的数据到excel表格里面？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456632 有n个txt文件file1, file2, file3,....filen 其中每个file里面有m行，每行就一个数据或者字母， 现在想把这n个txt文件中的内容抓到excel表格里面，请问有相关的脚本吗？ 比如， file1中 a b c file2中
<huntxu> yunfan: git archive -o foo.tar.gz TAG
<huntxu> yunfan: TAG换成具体commit號之类也行
<yunfan> huntxu: ok 应该要的是这个
<yunfan> huntxu: 不行 报错了
<yunfan> root@c2:~/jyf/repo/git/phpredis# git archive -o ../nicolasff-phpredis-2.1.3-10-g73d99c3.tar.gz g73d99c3
<yunfan> fatal: Not a valid object name
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃以前不看fedora的kernel？
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘了, 我记性差
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，也对，RHEL没必要看别人，一直被模仿，从未被超越。
 * adam8157 为什么web 微信刷不出来二维码?
<huntxu> yunfan: g肯定不是sha1的結果裏面的吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 快使用evernote，嘿嘿哈嘿。
<huntxu> yunfan: 難道你有個tag就叫做g73d99c3？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都想注销了, 真没记笔记的习惯
<gfrog> adam8157: 有好处。
<gfrog> adam8157: 加上插件，google search的一起search evernote。
<adam8157> gfrog: web wechat能看到二维码么?
<gfrog> adam8157: 于是你会发现很多东西原来很多年前就记过笔记了。 lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 自己笔记的可信度还是很高的，哈哈。比网上搜来的渣文章靠谱
<gfrog> adam8157: 我哪知道，不用电脑聊妹子
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实不错, 但是没这习惯啊, 习惯写一两笔关键信息纯文本扔dropbox里
<huntxu> 求助，web wechat怎麽搖
<adam8157> huntxu: 晃脑袋
<gfrog> adam8157: 以后grep dropbox么？
<yunfan> huntxu: 擦 你别把我仍下阿
<imtxc> yunfan: 命令错了啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 你复制错了
<adam8157> gfrog: 一点点笔记, 直接找就是了
<huntxu> yunfan: 沒扔下啊，你tag寫錯了
<imtxc> yunfan: 那个 g73d99c3 是啥
<imtxc> 哪里来的 g 嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: 是个version阿奇
<yunfan> 我没说要导出tag
<huntxu> yunfan: 不可能是個version啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 对啊，SHA1 里面能有g?
<huntxu> yunfan: 具體的commit號也不會有g
<yunfan> imtxc: 我是从他的文件名推测的
<yunfan> 如果不是 那就是 73d开头的
<huntxu> yunfan: 你把那個g去掉吧。。。
<gfrog> billyway: 贵社的Fedora 21神马时候release啊？
<gfrog> akong: ^
<imtxc> yunfan: 除非你的 tag 叫那个名字。。。。
<yunfan> 没有叫那个的  算了 我还是用他的tag吧  我看了下man 大致了解怎么用了
<yunfan> 这git我就讨厌他这样 搞个简单任务都不能直接点
<yunfan> 所以我喜欢hg 虽然他有一些致命问题
<adam8157> yunfan: 你要干啥
<imtxc> yunfan: ...... 你要的就是 git archive 啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 你说这话其实是因为你不熟
<yunfan> adam8157: 狗屁 明明是你工具不好用
<onlylove> imtxc: git archive是啥，完整的git里面的么，我这边就装了git-core貌似没
<yunfan> 就跟ubuntu一样专门折腾开发者
<imtxc> onlylove: 有的吧
<adam8157> yunfan: 你到底要干啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，直接git出的是最常用的，看来archinve不常用
<onlylove> adam8157: 看前面是要个特定版本？
<huntxu> onlylove: maintainer之類的用，如果你有必要發布什麽的話
<yunfan> adam8157: 我已经搞定了
<yunfan> 改用tag算了
<huntxu> tag和branch的名字和commit號這完全是一樣的東西啊 =.=
<adam8157> reversion
<imtxc> 刚才就是 commit 号复制错了而已
<yunfan> 那个man看得人不舒服
<yunfan> 后来我仔细搜了下 才知道 tree-ish指的就是 tag,commit,...
<yunfan> 网上搜的全是用tag举例
<adam8157> revision
<yunfan> 问题是hg的命令就很语义 举例也没误解的  而且他的文档也并不长
<yunfan> git我也看过文档学过 但是太烦琐了 不怎么用就又忘了  hg我倒是随便试错下就明白了
<aiya> 请问下这个怎么解决啊http://www.itnose.net/detail/6008241.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 求助：启动时显示/dev/sda2 is already mounted on /sysroot？_UNIX-Linux_UNIX-Linux-ITnose
<onlylove> aiya: 自己检查fstab去
<aiya> fstab没问题啊
<onlylove> 头大，感冒了，刚说的要求全忘了……
<CyrusYzGTt> UUID
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是最常犯的错误
<onlylove> 我果断要回家玩，工作不适合我
<imtxc> github 在 issue 里面不能搜索么
<aiya> UUID检查过 没问题的
<aiya> 他先是挂载/dev/sda 但是我的启动盘是/dev/sdb
<onlylove> 混乱……
<onlylove> 算了，做表格去，不然在这就更混乱了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 广东linux中心将为中科红旗用户提供免费服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456633 发布时间：2014.03.17 来源：赛迪网 【赛迪网讯】近日，国产操作系统领域爆出重大新闻，被誉为国产第一操作系统的中科红旗正式宣告破产。2014年2月10日，中科红旗在其公司正门贴上了破
<aiya> 原因找到了，我rdshell进去 查找到mtab里面是写的/dev/sda的盘  但是我真正的盘是/dev/sdb 怎么改呢 mtab里面的数据是那里生成的？
<adam8157> aiya: 用uuid
<aiya> 我在grub里面是写的/dev/sdb的uuid怎么在mtab会生成出来sda的呢
<yunfan> grub又管不到系统里的映射
<onlylove> grub……
<onlylove> fstab和grub啥关系
<aiya> 找到原因了
<aiya> 以前在/proc/mounts 里面写的sda
<aiya> 我改成sdb试试0.0
 * adam8157 kernel编好了 可以下班了
<onlylove> aiya: 老大，/proc不是在内存里面么
 * onlylove 鄙视可以现在按时下班的
<aiya> 啊 对啊 那怎么办呢
<onlylove> aiya: 你这个是服务器还是可以随便重启的pc
<adam8157> gfrog: 我司kernel tree编个deb要半小时, mainline的两分钟...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你没编过RHEL的么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说要2小时？
<gfrog> adam8157: 不过RH有beaker和brew，扔进去编就可以玩别的去了。
 * adam8157 试一下f20的config
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • NVIDIA GeForce GT 745m驱动安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456635 ASUS-K450JF的笔记本电脑 系统类型：Ubuntu12.04.4 显卡型号：NVIDIA GeForce GT 745m 安装显卡驱动时出现来问题： 1.无论使用NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.20.run还是NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.49.run都安装不成功。安装过程也不会出
<^k^>  ─> 现任何错误提示。 2.使用GUI方式安装，Aditional Drivers总是提示："No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" & “the driver is activated but not in use” …
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mtab
<^k^> ⇪ t: mtab - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38751
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 切尔诺贝利周围的森林没有正确腐烂
<onlylove> 这也太恐怖了吧
<tcstory> 谁会用emacs啊
<tcstory> 教教我用el-get插件
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本安装了UbuntuKylin13.10后无法正常启动！求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456636 我刚买了个笔记本，是Dell的Inspiron 15R-5537。原带正版Win8的，我把整个硬盘的文件都删除后用Ubuntu的安装U盘重新分区再安装UbuntuKylin。结果安装完后无法正常进入到桌面，我安装的时
<jusss>  %1jusss is connecting from *@140.207.223.185 140.207.223.185
<jusss> 这个ip被好几个irc服务器给ban了
<jusss> 好怪
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 关于dnsmasq在ubuntu13.10无法自动启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456637 $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 13.10 Release:13.10 Codename:saucy $ uname -a Linux amie 3.11.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:22:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux $ dpkg -l |grep dnsma
<^k^>  ─> sq ii dnsmasq 2.66-4ubuntu1 all Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server ii dnsmasq-base 2.66-4ubuntu1 amd64 Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server /etc/rc2.d$ ll S15dnsma …
<tracyone> 嗨，有谁知道如何关联某一特定后缀的文件都特定程序么，如果这个文件的后缀是我自定义的呢？
<perr> 喵
<tracyone> ==！
<tracyone> :-D
<hoxily> tracyone: ftype与assoc命令可以搞定。
<tracyone> hoxily: 怎么搜索了下是dos命令.....==!
<jiero> imtxc:  hi, 小破孩
<tracyone> :-/
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 旧的主题失效了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456638 在Ubuntu14.04里unity7做了升级，以至于metacity好像不正常了。比如我的窗口标题栏半透明不起作用了。怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wrb2013 — 2014-03-17 21:28
<tracyone> 金山快盘正式版出来啦~~~~~~~~http://www.kuaipan.cn/d/linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 快盘下载中心_金山快盘下载_金山快盘提供Windows版，Mac版，Android版，iPhone版、iPad版跟Linux版下载
<ToaNii> $array = mysql_fetch_array($result); 难道不能这样用么？
<ToaNii> ^  php里面获取mysql的数据
<ToaNii> 为什么用$array[0]去访问的时候啥也没有？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • VMware® Workstation下安装VM TOOL 出错！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456639 VMware® Workstation ：8.0.1 build-528992 VMware Tools ：VMwareTools-8.8.1-528969.tar.gz ubuntu ：Ubuntu12.04LTS 安装VMware tools 的时候出现下面的错误，请问什么原因？如何解决？ [EXPERIMENTAL] The VMware FileSystem Sync Drive
<^k^>  ─> r (vmsync) is a new feature that creates backups of virtual machines. Please refer to the VMware Knowledge Base for more details on this capability. Do you wish to enable this featu …
<chris_> 请问怎么注册
<chris_> 2000年以后就没有玩过irc了。。。全忘了。。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-18
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04新壁纸很有feel http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456640 desktop.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 tracyone — 2014-03-17 23:42
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助，新装的ubuntu12.04lts，不能发出声音怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456642 因为现在在学校嘛，然后用网线上网比较麻烦。而刚刚装好那会儿是没有无线网卡驱动的，不能用wifi上网。现在装上无线网卡驱动之后就可以了，但是声音却一直没有，是不是也
<^k^>  ─> 要安装声卡驱动呢？怎么安装呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 不良少年 — 2014-03-18 8:32
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • kuaipan4uk 无法同步！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456644 天杀的允诺居然要停止免费使用了，作死的节奏。 无奈不得不重拾起最早用的快盘，还好他们出了LINUX版。 但是！ 为什么总是显示在寻找文件变化？ 大家有遇到这种情况吗 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 marklennon — 2014-03-18 10:27
<onlylove> http://blog.jobbole.com/18339/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 简明Vim练级攻略 - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove> emacs的学习曲线……
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> emacs的学习不是曲线，是调幅
<MeaCu1pa> 要把它做一次小波变换才能学
<palomino|working> ...
 * MeaCu1pa 天生手不大，小指无力，无缘emacs
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 小指用处是按ctrl?
<onlylove> ctrl到死
 * MeaCu1pa 海明威式食指搞定一切，vim
<palomino|working> 我一直手掌按ctrl
<onlylove> 土豪马有指头么
<palomino|working> = =#
<onlylove> 听说马是奇蹄目的？
<palomino|working> 不要关注奇怪的知识 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 这不奇怪……我生物课上学到的
<palomino|working> 生物课不是应该睡眠么
 * onlylove 继续做表格
<onlylove> 我生物一直满分哦
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 这么nb
<onlylove> 上那么多年学，没什么能拿的出手的东西了
<palomino|working> 话说我生物课是个刚毕业的年轻女老师教的，于是。。。妥妥的班上最高分
<onlylove> 哇，年轻女老师那么好！
<palomino|working> ：）
<onlylove> 为毛我上年轻女教师的课，成绩没那么好……
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 大概因为那时候是我迷恋大姐姐的年龄吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是上老师还是上课？
<yunfan> 我大学数学和英语老师都是年轻漂亮的
<yunfan> 但是我还是没兴趣
<palomino|working> :O
<yunfan> 尤其是数学老师 娃娃都有点年龄了 还是看起来很年轻
<palomino|working> 大学数学...
<yunfan> 但是老子高数还是挂科了
<MeaCu1pa> .
<yunfan> 毕竟看脸不能学知识
<palomino|working> 无论多么精神，一上数学课，立马打盹。。
<MeaCu1pa> 犹太人能吃马...
<yunfan> 其实是老师讲得很枯燥
<yunfan> 我现在自己学 一点也不觉得无聊阿
<yunfan> 所以漂亮没用阿  又不是教你拍片
<onlylove> yunfan: 上课啊……老师也得让你上……我大学最漂亮的是数电老师
<yunfan> onlylove: 那么漂亮为何要去教这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计是你们标准低
<yunfan> 我学校可是传媒呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 我高数老师是给老太太，课讲的很好，可惜我讨厌数学，所以重修两次……
<onlylove> yunfan: 不准有漂亮老师么……
<perucal> 年轻女教师：http://photocdn.sohu.com/20120909/Img352674363.JPG
<onlylove> yunfan: 为毛标准不低好吧，比我们标准高的就电子专业了
<MeaCu1pa> 我大学睡觉的助眠器是离散数学
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，那个老师……也很年轻
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为你们这个专业就 没几个女的嘛
<yunfan> 所以你们自然标准就低下来了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我专业没有，电子专业有啊……
<yunfan> 我学校正好相反 有的班级一个班就几个男的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得我班上和英语专业正好反过来，我班上40人5个女生，英语那边是5个男生
<onlylove> yunfan: 隐约记得系里面的漂亮女生集中于通信和电子
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [造轮子]猜乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456645 虽然Ubuntu对中文的支持日渐长进，但是偶尔还是会见到个别地方出现乱码，正好最近在学python，就造个轮子玩玩。 代码如下： Code: #!/usr/bin/env python3 ChaosString=input("请尽量只输入那个倒霉的乱码：\n") Codes={'utf-8','iso-88
<^k^>  ─> 59-1','gb18030'} def Conv(aString,CodeFrom,CodeTo):     bString=aString.encode(CodeFrom,errors='ignore').decode(CodeTo,'ignore')     return bString for CodeFrom1 in Codes:     …
<onlylove> yunfan: 没办法，人专业人多，有优势
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们班40人就5个女生 所以你看什么人都漂亮了 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 我可以去其他学院上课啊……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 通信的女生漂亮？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 你在逗我？
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且有很多大课很多人一起的
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我上学的时候是这样的，要不就是电子的……反正不是我专业
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我专业80人女生9个
<onlylove> maplebeats: 通信和电子基本能到一比一
<maplebeats> 最近怎么没看到5e了
<maplebeats> 死了?
<onlylove> maplebeats: 不过还是略少
<onlylove> maplebeats: l5e？你晚上来
<maplebeats> onlylove: 她给我寄的鞋子呀。。。我现在还没收
<maplebeats> 都在邮件收发室里放烂了- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 你……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 没时间啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 签收啊上下班的时候
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我上下班的时候，邮件中心也上下班
<maplebeats> 逗
<onlylove> maplebeats: 让邮件中心的妹子辛苦下，要不你辛苦下
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我有个快递在邮件中心已经放了半年多了
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我第一次去拿的时候她居然说没有
<onlylove> maplebeats: 说你什么好，还是不要紧
<onlylove> maplebeats: 肯定是放的时间太久了
<imtxc> gtags 真慢
<onlylove> http://www.geekfan.net/4345/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 64位机器理论上到底能放多少内存 - 极客范 - GeekFan.net
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 怎么开发ubuntu指示器，大神指点啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456646 自己想学开发unity指示器，资料找了很久但是都是官方英文的很零碎，希望大神指点一下怎么弄，需要什么工具，怎么获得全面的资料，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 xfkklove — 2014-03-18 11:20
<onlylove> http://www.geekfan.net/4036/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 如何在一台配有UEFI固件且有Secure Boot功能的PC上安装和引导Linux - 极客范 - GeekFan.net
<onlylove> 不管怎样，我还是不喜欢secureboot
<onlylove> 至少目前是这样
<yunfan> onlylove: 上次在一个科幻群里认识个妹子 居然是学电子的 还人肉到她搞51 电焊什么的  额
<yunfan> onlylove: 看缩写就知道了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鼠标更好用 :     某人擅用笔记型电脑,听朋友说滑鼠比轨迹球好用,就向朋友借了一只回家试.因不得要领,电其友人.某甲:滑鼠比轨迹球难用,滑了半天,才动一点,而且按键在背面,非常不方便...
<arch>  char *proname[ ]={"Fortran","c","c++"};   为什么C？里面可以C++不行
<freeflying-raomi> gfrog: 基蛙
<chunyang> arch, c++怎么不行了？
<arch> warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’ [-Wwrite-strings]
<chunyang> arch, const char *pname[] = {""}
<arch> chunyang, 好的，谢谢了
<arch> 定义成const后我怎么在非const里面调用啊，如std::lower_bound
<chunyang> arch, 定义成 const 之后，指向的对象就不能修改了
<arch> chunyang, 可是lower_bound应该不会改变参数的值吧，系统怎么没把它设为const的
<chunyang> arch, 我不清楚，好久没用过C++了
<slucx> debian librcc的BUG为啥没有修复？
<freeflying-raomi> eexpress:
<onlylove> 没时间修吧，debian老多bug了
<slucx> 谁有比较好用的支持中文的 文本转音频 软件？
<eexpress> freeflying: .. raomi 是？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38761
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Shuttleworth呼吁清除私有固件
<eexpress> slucx: nmn
<eexpress> midi?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38762
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究认为你会愿意服从未来的机器人上司
<slucx> eexpress: midi?
<eexpress> 怎么会有中文？
<slucx> eexpress: 我去搜索下先
<slucx> eexpress: 把汉字文本转成声音
<onlylove> 文本转音频……
<eexpress> 额，这没现成的吧。
<eexpress> 虽然TTS有，很难听的
<eexpress> 没库
<slucx> eexpress: 有个flite，但是似乎不支持汉字
<eexpress> 论坛有说的，多年前玩过。至少有2个。需要库和不需要库的。
<eexpress> cli的
<slucx> eexpress: lol， 你比较先进
<slucx> eexpress: 我去找找
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2014/0318/131950_TnHT_863965.jpg
<eexpress> festival  espeak
<eexpress> palomino|working: 破马，最近你被骂得很惨。
<palomino|working> ?_?
<slucx> eexpress: è°¢
<palomino|working> 谁骂
<eexpress> 全国人民都骂啊。破马来西亚。
<palomino|working> 与我何干
<palomino|working> 我又没去西亚
<eexpress> 谁叫你性马。
<palomino|working> 我到河北省来
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 有啥待机靠谱的android手机啊
<palomino|working> nokia x?
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 我的s4换成cm11,从早到晚上要充两次电了
<eexpress> 待机的。那上一节电池的有。 freeflying-raomi
<palomino|working> Nokia X支持13.30小时通话时间、3G通话时间10.5小时、待机时间17天（408小时） freeflying
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 买不到啊
<palomino|working> 京东不是在预订么
<piggybox_> freeflying-raomi: moto x
<onlylove> eexpress: 土豪马澄清过，说他不姓马
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 一天一充也可以接受
<palomino|working> nexus 5待机也还可以 freeflying-raomi
<eexpress> onlylove: 你要看清楚我的用词
<palomino|working> 而且我买了个无线充电器，平时放上面就好了。。 freeflying-raomi
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 送我的个Nexus5吧
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 侯总
<palomino|working> 您身为土豪表率
<palomino|working> 怎么能叫别人送
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 马总，我是屌死
<eexpress> 猴老板，越老板，越扣。
<palomino|working> ...
<iIlL10Oo> 无线充电不错
<iIlL10Oo> 就是电磁炉的技术
<eexpress> 居然用无线充电。真屌。
<iIlL10Oo> 能量传递嘛
<iIlL10Oo> 也可以用电磁场，模仿发电机的原理，都不难
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你小孩子，啥都信。下次给你推销无线按摩的设备。
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress, 能量带大了，对人体有副作用的
<onlylove> http://damoqiongqiu.iteye.com/blog/2032777
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 谨慎对待技术僵尸 - 天上的神明和星辰，人间的艺术与真纯，我们所敬畏和景仰的，莫过于此。 - ITeye技术网站
<eexpress> 电池设计，就从来不适合小流量充电的。迟早搞坏电池。
<freeflying-raomi> palomino|working: 马总要不送我个iphone5s吧
<onlylove> 可惜土豪马的4K卖掉了
<eexpress> 难道猴总上了2个帐号？
<eexpress> 不会是imadper吧。
<slucx> eexpress: espeak 就是个机器人
<freeflying-raomi> eexpress: 要不你送我个吧
<onlylove> slucx: 你这种需求，类似于那种为盲人设计的工具，把页面内容读出来让盲人可以听网页
<iIlL10Oo> eexpress, 谁说小流量不能充电？
<palomino|working> ...... freeflying-raomi
<slucx> onlylove: 我是转个声音以后用mpg123放就行了，网上有，现在是想找个linux下的工具，以后可以搞
<slucx> iIlL10Oo: 小电流伤电池
<freeflying-raomi> slucx: 我4年前买的电动牙刷的电池到现在都还能用
<iIlL10Oo> slucx, 没听说过，而且无线充电可以大电流的
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: 你语文又没学好。@@
<eexpress> 大电流。你看线圈要多大，才可以大电流。
<eexpress> 物理没学过？
<eexpress> palomino|working: 你的无线充电器，给一个照片
<palomino|working> howto...
<eexpress> 用我的贴图脚本+adb截图脚本？nnnnnd
<onlylove> 工作没动力，咋办……
<palomino|working> 贴图脚本 where?
<eexpress> 这还howto.
<palomino|working> http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.112.B77IKj&tradeID=535281220209428
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 谷歌Google Nexus5 nexus7/4 官方原装厂Qi 磁性无线充电器底座
<palomino|working> 这样行不
<eexpress> 好小哦。
<eexpress> 手机也小。这电磁要多大的辐射量，才可以出大电流哦。
<onlylove> 这么大电流……
<eexpress> 铭牌上没output或者功率输出。。。。
<palomino|working> 据说配的插头是5V 1.5A的
<eexpress> 直接骗。没参数。lol
<palomino|working> 给我寄来时配的是2A的
<eexpress> 没输出参数，能过fcc?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 电流表量过？
<eexpress> 没法量嘛
<palomino|working> 它的输出不可能超过插头的输出啊
<eexpress> 。。。
<palomino|working> 背面写着
<palomino|working> input: 5v dc 1.8A max
<iIlL10Oo> 难道不是电磁炉原理。。是激光的原理
<palomino|working> 只能是电磁炉吧。。
<eexpress> 当然是电磁原理
<iIlL10Oo> 激光也是有很大能量的
<iIlL10Oo> 然后光电转换
<iIlL10Oo> 就是别用眼睛凑过去
<eexpress> iIlL10Oo: momo 去看激光炮，要多大。
<eexpress> 能量转换，那么容易？
<iIlL10Oo> 然后手机被激光射得悬浮
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> cool啊
<iIlL10Oo> 悬浮充电
<eexpress> 童言无忌。@
<iIlL10Oo> 激光充电，容易爆炸
<slucx> eexpress: 据说这玩意能转换90%
<slucx> 感应电流能有400~500ma都不错了
<eexpress> 你在封闭空间内，带屏蔽的，电磁转换才高效。开放空间，是搞笑。
<eexpress> 线圈要很大，才能收集足够的辐射。
<slucx> 嗯
<slucx> 至少费一倍的电
<eexpress> 电磁炉，还知道带屏蔽嘛
<eexpress> 估计20%。
<eexpress> 说不定10%
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机启动提示这个 kernel panic -not syncing:attempted to kill init http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456648 开机启动提示这个 kernel panic -not syncing:attempted to kill init according to mtab,/dev/sda1 is already mounted on /sysroot。。。 由于是U盘启动 U盘划分的是sdb 机械硬盘划分的sda 为什么U盘启动会加
<^k^>  ─> 载sda？ 不是sdb？？我检查了fstab这些都没任何问题啊 求教大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 wwwkeww — 2014-03-18 14:03
<iIlL10Oo> 买个带功率显示的插线板
<iIlL10Oo> 一看就明白了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂
<roylez> huntxu: 我买的陶粒比水轻，亏了
<huntxu> roylez: ...
 * palomino|working 践踏 roylez 
<roylez> huntxu: 淘宝上挨个卖家问他家的陶粒是比水重还是轻，没几个知道的
<roylez> huntxu: 太操蛋了
<eexpress> 陶粒，是作啥的
<huntxu> roylez: 你買陶粒用來幹嘛
<roylez> eexpress: 鱼菜共生
<eexpress> 澳洲语？
<eexpress> 估计是结婚的时候，用陶粒遮掩全身。
<roylez> eexpress: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_541f0c810101arbu.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ [鱼菜共生DIY]003——现阶段成果，及经验总结_chutianshu_1981_新浪博客
<eexpress> 性浪都打不开，啥世道哦。
<eexpress> roylez: 你这老年节奏啊。。。。
<eexpress> 去澳洲搞这？
<roylez> eexpress: 已经在阳台在整啊
<eexpress> 真闲
<eexpress> 直接秒杀了破马这IT男。
<huntxu> roylez: 你澳洲房子有游泳池是吧
<roylez> huntxu: 自己挖个塘不行么？
<eexpress> 鱼水之欢，，，是一个成语。 cc huntxu
<roylez> eexpress: palomino|working 是IT牲口
<huntxu> roylez: 和魚一起游？
<eexpress> ... palomino|working
<roylez> huntxu: 不行么？
<eexpress> 可怜的破马，乐乐就是你的克星啊。
<huntxu> roylez: 可以
<eexpress> adam8157: 那微信上有一个蛋蛋，我点了，发现是一个妹子。
<huntxu> roylez: 你是在melbourne？
<roylez> huntxu: 我在武汉
<huntxu> roylez: 去了呢
<roylez> huntxu: 直接悉尼或者布里斯班
<roylez> huntxu: 墨尔本太冷了
<adam8157> eexpress: 你不是没有微信么
<huntxu> roylez: 你還沒定啊
<roylez> huntxu: 签证还没拿到呢
<adam8157> roylez: 你不是得去昆士兰么?
<roylez> adam8157: 网上查了的，毫无限制~
<eexpress> adam8157: + 困死懒
<huntxu> roylez: 帶父上母上可以出去轉悠一圈
<eexpress> 上次被迫安装了
<huntxu> roylez: 游泳池整好再告訴我 lol
<eexpress> huntxu: 你直接等入土？ lol
<huntxu> eexpress: 按年紀算，肯定沒你早入
<eexpress> 我不等那游泳池嘛。
<piggybox_> 澳洲都快被中国人占领了
<iIlL10Oo> 乡下就是好啊，可以自己挖个池塘
<roylez> huntxu: ee估计归西早
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<iIlL10Oo> 花不了多少钱
<eexpress> 早好啊。我去找乐乐。他有地。
<yunfan> mplayer -vo caca 的效果好差劲
<iIlL10Oo> 山里就是好啊，满山的茶叶，发财
<yunfan> roylez: 可以去西奥 我看好那边 或者去达尔文
<aiya_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=456648 求助大神
<eexpress> 没大屏幕，搞啥caca
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 开机启动提示这个 kernel panic -not syncing:attempted to kill init - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: wwwkeww
<yunfan> 跟屏幕没关系 是显示彩色不行
<eexpress> 要足够大，caca还是很艺术的
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 我上周骑车去山里 有个人家自己在楼上用水泥砌了个鱼塘 很霸气
<yunfan> 可惜是在山里
<huntxu> roylez: 昨晚我看還613，早上一下收不住麽
<eexpress> roylez: 和蛋蛋结亲，渡他过去。
<yunfan> roylez: 主席记得到时候度我过去
<roylez> yunfan: 西奥就旅游去下吧。达尔文我只想过去吃鳄鱼肉
<roylez> yunfan: 你长的有失国格，不好带出去啊
<eexpress> 这么轻松。。。说得真去养老一样。
<eexpress> 。。嫉妒吧
<piggybox_> roylez: 去那边记得天天全身涂满防晒霜。。。
<eexpress> roylez: 其实不如去朝鲜，下了那3胖子的枪。你当4胖。
<newleaves_> test
<^k^> newleaves_:点点点.  14:39 
<yunfan> roylez: 我胡子都剃了 你还要怎样
<yunfan> 西奥沙漠多 又靠海 可以搞农业玩
<happyIRC>  ¡î <¿ìÀÖIRC> ÐÂÄê°æ ¡î
<^k^> happyIRC say: ☆ <快乐IRC> 新年版 ☆ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<lainme> roylez: 博客上是你的真容？
<yunfan> roylez: 真容给我看看  发微信
<eexpress> roylez: lainme 是你的克星？
<roylez> lainme: 是
<roylez> yunfan: roylez.heroku.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: @roylez: bizarrely trapped (@ herokuapp.com *FROM* heroku.com)
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要看私密照  公开的没啥意思
<eexpress> roylez: 呸，明显改过的照片。哪里这么胖。 cc adam8157
<yunfan> 死胖子长得比我可猥琐多了 居然有脸说我
<adam8157> roylez: eexpress 真人要比这个帅些, 怎么毁容了?
<roylez> yunfan: lol
<eexpress> adam8157: lol..
<roylez> eexpress adam8157 去美国出差拍的签证照
<adam8157> roylez: 好屌的签证照
<yunfan> 比阿蛋的好点
<huntxu> roylez: 你這樣子居然沒被拒簽
<yunfan> 阿蛋那个照 嘴巴裂开 眼泡凸出  很奇怪
<eexpress> yunfan: 你倒是比乐乐差蛮多
<eexpress> 比噶嘛都差些。
<yunfan> 我随便你说
<yunfan> 要论娘炮  我是不如你的  没办法 只能认栽
<adam8157> yunfan: 你那里看到我的照片了?
<happyIRC>  ¡î <¿ìÀÖIRC> ÐÂÄê°æ ¡î
<^k^> happyIRC say: ☆ <快乐IRC> 新年版 ☆ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<yunfan> adam8157: 怎么会没看到过  你以前发过来这
<yunfan> 带眼镜你阿哥
<yunfan> 那个
<eexpress> 。 adam8157 他明显没见过你？
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道, 没事儿, 你见过真人的
<adam8157> e
<eexpress> 嘴巴裂开 眼泡凸出。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 真人已经瘦了不少了
<adam8157> eexpress: 我见过yunfan两三次吧, 当面
<eexpress> 还能这么形容。
<yunfan> 不过头一次见没那么瘦 很好奇中间经历了什么
<aiya> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=456648
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求罩，在这边越干越想掀桌
<palomino|working> .........
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:09 
<imtxc> 扎西的博客速度快了很多啊
<onlylove> imtxc: tset
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<onlylove> aiya: http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-sg/Mtab
<^k^> ⇪ t: mtab - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> aiya: 就能帮你这么多了
<adam8157> aiya: 查查哪里重复mount了, 重新生成个initramfs试试
<aiya> 恩好的 我去查下 谢谢2位啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 你司有空位没
<imtxc> onlylove: 没发邮件啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<happyIRC>  ¡î <¿ìÀÖIRC> ÐÂÄê°æ ¡î
<^k^> happyIRC say: ☆ <快乐IRC> 新年版 ☆ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<roylez> adam8157: 为啥我的博客模仿 liz.io，结果差这么远？
<adam8157> roylez: Server not found
<onlylove> roylez: 因为你是山寨
<onlylove> imtxc: 贵社有啥我力所能及的，欢迎通知我
<imtxc> onlylove: ok
<yunfan> vimium 连 disqus生成的链接都不能选 还有这么多人捧他臭脚 诶
<jussss> 好像回家
<jussss> 今天从早上到现在还没吃东西
<jussss> 被尼玛施工对仍机房等督导
<jussss> 真尼玛坑爹
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<jussss> 这辈子都不要干通信了
<jussss> 赶快把最后这两天熬过去回家
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<onlylove> jussss: 你的3s呢，说起来，如果你能进通信的编制，那还不错了
<jussss> onlylove: 上海这的移动ip比较坑爹，ip有问题被服务器ban了
<yunfan> jussss: 你还管这些？
<jussss> yunfan: 不是我管的
<onlylove> jussss: 这有毛好ban的
<jussss> yunfan: 昨晚登录ip被n个服务器ban了
<yunfan> jussss: 没事ban这个做啥
<onlylove> jussss: 你还行是提示被ban,我那边连不上，直接超时，换端口，换ssl都不行
<jussss> yunfan: 原因是ip被多个host共享
<yunfan> jussss: 被freenode ban?
<yunfan> 这事难道不很正常么 内网么
<yunfan> 可是我以前用宽带通登录  freenode也没ban我阿
<jussss> yunfan: 不光freenode ourirc 还有几个都ban了
<yunfan> jussss: 只能说你那附近喜欢上irc又穷鬼拉不起电信的太多了
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，忙爆了
<gfrog> adam8157: 午饭都没吃消停。直接被拽回电脑跟前来了
<adam8157> gfrog: 干掉两个Critical 还有一个
<huntxu> freeflying: https://mailman.stanford.edu/pipermail/openflow-discuss/2014-March/005262.html
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ [openflow-discuss] Traditional WLAN works better than openflow enabled OpenWRT
<linuxlearn784> lrvy
<linuxlearn784> test
<^k^> linuxlearn784:点点点.  15:45 
<lrvy> aaaa  linuxlearn上少了一行
<onlylove> adam8157: 加油，干掉最后一个
<adam8157> onlylove: 等intel的大牛呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 手上一把P1，要疯
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<imtxc> adam8157: 牛
<onlylove> adam8157: 你要比大牛还牛
<adam8157> onlylove: 不行
<imtxc> yunfan: 你海涛的东西进坑没有
<imtxc> lol
 * onlylove 每天做自己都知道不靠谱的实验，一遍又一遍，打断再重来……
<huntxu> gfrog: 分個類
<huntxu> gfrog: P1.1, P1.3, P1.5
<huntxu> onlylove: 帶薪不靠譜
<huntxu> onlylove: 你這已經和ee一個性質了
<gfrog> huntxu: 看起来像是 paragraph
<huntxu> onlylove: 贏家
<gfrog> huntxu: 不是priority
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个你要问阿蛋
<yunfan> 看老子明天下单买个itx机器 保证比那个来得快
<imtxc> yunfan: 我这不等着你来陪我嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: 我又不买相机
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的那个包儿之前他们公布的3月下旬出关，现在改成4月开始清关了，我希望在六一之前能收到，毕竟买的是儿童手表嘛
<huntxu> imtxc: 你給自己過兒童節啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 我只是不明白那个疯女人，那么要强做甚，非要自己调优
<adam8157> yunfan: 在哪买
<onlylove> imtxc: 求送儿童手表
<imtxc> huntxu: ... 没办法啊，只能当儿童节礼物了
<yunfan> adam8157: x宝阿
<yunfan> 有个杭州的配电脑的  看有个apu 三件套还不错
<yunfan> 评价里有人抱怨说老板发货把处理器直接给装主板上了 我倒是觉得方便
<yunfan> 只要能点亮 管他那么多 自己省了涂硅脂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我喜欢自己涂……
<huntxu> onlylove: 更年期
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实intel的原装散热器上面有足够用的硅脂，只要按上去就好了
<huntxu> yunfan: 少了自己塗硅脂的樂趣啊
<onlylove> yunfan: amd的有没有就不知道了
<huntxu> yunfan: 還少了擔心塗不好點起來燒了的緊張感
<adam8157> 自己涂的话容易过多, 硅脂这种东西一点点就行了
<onlylove> adam8157: 你能保证店家涂的不多？
<onlylove> adam8157: 没准还没你涂的好
<adam8157> onlylove: 他们不舍得 LOL
<onlylove> adam8157: 舍不得用好的，不代表舍不得多涂
<onlylove> adam8157: 怕烧了找他赔，多涂点没坏处不是
<imtxc> adam8157: 当里个当，咱的包现在是在海关还是在米帝呢？
<adam8157> imtxc: 海关
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧，至少动了
<imtxc> 就说明还没丢 lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 我买超频三的硅脂，20一只，才1g，随便找个地方买那种牙膏皮装的硅脂，5块好大一管呢
<julianwa> freeflying: 苦逼的归来了
<julianwa> freeflying: -. -
<yunfan> onlylove: 自己涂半天 结果还是弄得不好  何苦折腾
<nyfair> imtxc: 你俩在搞代购？
<yunfan> 我上次中间买了个超频三还是青鸟的静音风扇
<onlylove> yunfan: 表示电脑城干过，才不担心涂不好
<yunfan> 自己涂是涂得不错 可惜一上风扇 一下子没上上去 等于是白涂了
<onlylove> yunfan: 超频三->青鸟，其实还是超频三的
<adam8157> nyfair: nope
<yunfan> 那风扇碰上去没装好 就破坏掉了
 * nyfair 表示从来不涂，也没见什么时候烧过
<yunfan> 真是折腾人
<onlylove> yunfan: 超频三还有个青蛇
<yunfan> nyfair: 你不涂没过热？
<yunfan> 我当时可是直接过热自动关机了
<nyfair> yunfan: 没啊，有啥必要
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是i3把
<onlylove> yunfan: 不会吧……除非你风扇坏了
<onlylove> yunfan: 散热差点而已
<yunfan> onlylove: 是真的  我旧的没刮掉
<nyfair> yunfan: i5 2300，用了蛮久了
<yunfan> 后来弄下来刮掉重新涂的
<imtxc> onlylove: 很好涂啊
<yunfan> 但是开机总是有个50多度 我也懒得管他了 反正不关机就行
<yunfan> 我看热管那种的一下对准就不用动了
<yunfan> 我那个扣具的太麻烦了
<yunfan> 怎么这些人都不搞个好的工业设计
<yunfan> 比如作成凹口的 直接盖上去  完全不会走动多好
<onlylove> yunfan: 旧的没刮掉这个不愿别人了，你如果是新的，直接扣上去，没啥问题的
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是说，不难涂
<yunfan> onlylove: 新的确实
<yunfan> 我第一回装机好像就没涂  额
<yunfan> 不对  是涂了的 要不第二次怎么会过热
<yunfan> onlylove: 你们涂的时候怎么刮平？
<onlylove> yunfan: 超频三那个青鸟不错的，还不贵
<onlylove> yunfan: 有卡片就用卡片推平，没有，没有就点5下，四个角和中间，然后用压力压平，别想太多
<yunfan> onlylove: 那要多厚？
<onlylove> yunfan: 很薄一层就够了呀
<yunfan> onlylove: 帮我找个apu用的itx板子 要有usb3和hdmi
<yunfan> onlylove: x宝/奸东 都可以
<yunfan> 我去洗个澡
<adam8157> gfrog: 我司14.04的一个general的超级critical的bug竟然是我报我修, 质量控制真是糟糕
<huntxu> adam8157: 讚critical
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我刚接到个issue，patch发给customer了，结果发现patch引发了新bug
<adam8157> huntxu: 不夸张的说, 那个bug不修的话, 14.04不够格"可用" U的牌子就砸了
 * adam8157 mark给我加薪!
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 喜闻乐见
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接一封郵件去
<adam8157> huntxu: 不, 不能打kernel-team的小报告, 将来还要抱他们大腿呢
<palomino|working> .....
<huntxu> ....
<palomino|working> 争取自己成为大腿
 * huntxu 借 palomino|working momo adam8157 
<palomino|working> ...
 * adam8157 kernel-team的manager是个美少女
<adam8157> gfrog: ^^
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 求zp
<huntxu> adam8157: 同球
<nyfair> adam8157: 美国的少女？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们的manager？
<adam8157> nyfair: 日裔美国漂亮少女
<adam8157> gfrog: kernel-team的
<maplebeats> 15e人呢
<maplebeats> 我快递终于去拿到了，还拿到了半年前的体检报告`
<nyfair> 3月10日晚上，吉祥航空上海飞北京的HO1253航班在飞行至济南区域时发生前货舱烟雾警告，为保证安全，机组紧急备降济南机场。随后，民航相关单位检查了机上装载货物，结果在申通快件的一票货物中发现了危险品。昨天，上海邮政管理局表示，已对违法主体之一的上海浦东金桥申通快递公司处以重罚，永久吊销其快递业务准可证
<nyfair> 近日，合肥市民小许醉酒后执意开车，其父强行趴在车头阻儿酒驾说：“你要是敢开，就得从我身上轧过去。”一围观男子起哄并怂恿儿子小许：“轧过去，轧过去…”儿子随即熄车，下来将起哄男子摁倒，父子合力将其暴揍。
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> ....
<nyfair> http://h.acfun.tv/%E6%8A%80%E6%9C%AF%E5%AE%85
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<imtxc> maplebeats: 贵司的传达室得多大..
<yunfan> 吉祥航空
<onlylove> maplebeats: 没体检报告你就入职了？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 是呀
<maplebeats> onlylove: 入职不要体检报告，我是上班后公司才组织体检的。。。
<nyfair> maplebeats: 去哪里高就了啊
<onlylove> maplebeats: 真好，我这边没那个不给入职，还不给报销，接近200钱做一次，还得看医院给不给做
<maplebeats> nyfair: 老地方- -
<maplebeats> onlylove: 擦，好贵，我们是直接报名选医院，去了就完事
<yunfan> onlylove: 我们公司说要体检 但是又非要指定医院 我干脆不去了 随便他怎样 hr又不能因为你不交体检报告把你赶走
<yunfan> 我之前住在传媒 结果非要我去西北一个地方体检 我懒得搭理他们
<imtxc> 三甲医院都可以吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 我这边是自己选，只要医院有资质就行
<onlylove> imtxc: 三甲架子很大的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我们公司那人非要跟我装 说不行
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1089072
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 男子会“女友”开房 妻子捉奸发现是自己女儿 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 信息量好大
<onlylove> imtxc: 我去的时候，北医三院，二炮，……一堆都说不接受个人
<onlylove> imtxc: 最后问hr，hr说没必要三甲
<imtxc> onlylove: 海淀医院嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 你只要能入职 别理他那些流程
<yunfan> 流程都是卡人的
<yunfan> 只要你进去干活了 他们就拿你没则
<imtxc> yunfan: 我以为那个是办理医保什么的用的呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 最后就在海淀做的，海淀是二甲
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有公司敢公然的歧视病人吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要是怕有重大疾病
<eexpress> imtxc: 啥病
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我上一家更坑，居然只要乙肝两对半这种国家明确不准做的一项
<imtxc> onlylove: 入职体检能检个什么出来 eexpress
<imtxc> onlylove: 医院都不做啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 乙肝中国有1/10人呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 根据相关法律规定，部分内容未显示
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，越看中国人越烦躁，一个个笨的像猪又屌的像上帝。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我当时就这么说的，然后上一家hr说，那就普通的吧
<onlylove> gfrog: 你自己也是咯……
<yunfan> adam8157: 老子买的冰箱都到了
<yunfan> 我就奇怪 乙肝这么多人得  为何国家不花力气研究这个呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 你对主板接口除了usb3.0和hdmi还有啥要求
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为是乙型
<yunfan> 最坑爹的是欧美没几个人得这个  所以老外不研究这个
<adam8157> gfrog: 老外这样的也不少
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是甲肝，就治好了
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是上次我看中国还拨款资助厦门大学研究丙肝的呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 甲肝，丙肝都好说，不具备乙型的特点
<eexpress> imtxc: 看你检查的项目多不。
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1011928.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【华擎FM2A88X-ITX+ 主板】华擎（ASRock） FM2A88X-ITX+ 主板 （ AMD A88X / Socket FM2+ )【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1040819.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【华擎FM2A78M-ITX+ 主板】华擎（ASRock） FM2A78M-ITX+ 主板 （ AMD A78 / Socket FM2+ )【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1002591.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【技嘉F2A88XN-WIFI主板】技嘉（GIGABYTE） F2A88XN-WIFI主板 (AMD A88X/Socket FM2+)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<nyfair> 乙肝最后肯定会变癌
<nyfair> 没救
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/760358.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【微星FM2-A75IA-E53】微星(msi) FM2-A75IA-E53主板（AMD A75/Socket FM2）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<eexpress> 通常检查，要是有护士全程引导的，才检查得完整。 imtxc lol
<yunfan> 乙肝这么多人得  谁研究出能治好的  那肯定诺贝尔奖跑不掉了
<yunfan> 老外居然也没名利心
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在的主板基本都能满足你的要求，慢慢挑
<yunfan> 现在癌症都有人研究治
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是没有，是没办法，看看hiv
<yunfan> 昨天我还看了个研究用病毒攻击癌细胞的
<yunfan> onlylove: hiv已经有成功的案例了  你不关注新闻
<eexpress> 研究啥，切了就是，然后移植。
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像还有带msata口的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你倒是省事 直接在奸东上找了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<onlylove> yunfan: 看过，那不仅仅是实验性的
<yunfan> onlylove: 至少有一部分实验对象是治好了
<yunfan> 有盼头了不是
<yunfan> 我记得当时我看了那新闻就评论说 以后可以随便乱搞了 lol
<onlylove> yunfan: 京东东西少，你要是去中关村或者淘宝，那不挑花了眼
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装samba后怎么在application 里面找不到这个应用程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456654 我是根据如下的说明安装的samba: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_6c9d65a101012o03.html 但是安装成功后，在应用程序中根本就没有samba的应用， 请问我到哪里找这个执行文件? note,我的系统是 ub
<^k^>  ─> untu 13.0 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilyshencloud — 2014-03-18 16:44
<onlylove> yunfan: 看哪个顺眼，可以去淘宝搜下马
<onlylove> yunfan: hiv这个据说对猩猩不是致命的，所以猩猩的免疫系统很强大
<yunfan> onlylove: 要适配apu的 倒也不多 另外 a75 a85都太老了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这些都是fm2和fm2+的，觉得a75老，有a88x嘛
<yunfan> a88x那个看起来不错
<yunfan> 不过居然要700
<yunfan> 另外许多人说apu专用条便宜 不知道真假
<onlylove> apu专用条……
<onlylove> 又学到了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 老大，别闹
<onlylove> yunfan: apu的性能很大程度由内存决定，内存频率越高，性能越好
<yunfan> 图拉丁吧的人说的 这帮人应该不会胡说八道
<yunfan> onlylove: 所谓的四A平台
<onlylove> 图拉丁……
<onlylove> 图拉丁不是INTEL的东西么
<yunfan> onlylove: 你去看看  那个吧里都是一些研究性价比的人
<yunfan> 什么300快组个超xxx 的平台之类的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我现在讲究的是品质，性价比排第二
<yunfan> onlylove: 我这么跟你说吧 那些人猴精猴精的 比咱们这里的 imtxc adam8157 什么的强n倍  你肯定不用担心有问题
<yunfan> 神u都是那里的人爆出来的
<yunfan> onlylove: 要品质恐怕得去pceva什么的这些了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不超频
<onlylove> yunfan: http://detail.zol.com.cn/motherboard/s1281_s4265/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【Mini-ITXSocket FM2主板】Mini-ITXSocket FM2主板报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<imtxc> 啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 中关村在线的APU主板也不多
<onlylove> imtxc: 说有一群人，比你会省钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 我刚突然想起个事情，4A的第四个A指的是AMD的内存……
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像很久之前的事情了，见过AMD的内存
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以，这个就变APU专用了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 别扭曲事实好吧……
<yunfan> 诶 有个 E1230比我的i7跑分要高
<yunfan> 价格才1k2
<yunfan> 当初受了人忽悠说intel平台不跌价
<onlylove> yunfan: e1230……你要买服务器U？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没有不跌价的，只有跌的厉害还是轻
<gfrog> adam8157: 抑郁啊，肿么办
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是阿 e 1230v2吧 貌似不是服务器u
<onlylove> yunfan: 是的，但是可以在B75主板上点亮
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时和I5的价格差不多
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以炒起来一股E3热，说是i5的价格i7的性能
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时说，确实很值，现在E3和i7差不多钱了
<yunfan> 这么说我的i7可以出了？
<yunfan> 不过不带k 估计没人要  还是收藏算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 我发现我干了很多我司public的kernel bug
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以前几天我给人出了套单子，看CPU被改成E3的时候就很恼火，这明显超预算的节奏
<yunfan> 关键是那个是1155的 直接可以插我这里替换i7
<onlylove> yunfan: 当时对那个妹子没少发脾气
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel 壕大大
<yunfan> onlylove: 她自己改的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是的，她找她当地的朋友改的
<adam8157> gfrog: 真心啥也不懂, 凑活搞搞driver而已
<gfrog> adam8157: kernel 壕大大
<yunfan> onlylove: 千金难买爷乐意 你告诉了他情况 怎么选择是他的事
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥也不懂的 kernel 壕大大。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我出单子然后她拿去给人看，要这些，然后那货七嘴八舌的瞎改
<adam8157> =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然连last都没法解释，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 这问题得问SA和kdump大大
<onlylove> yunfan: 你主板啥型号？v2的好像是B75的板？
<yunfan> onlylove: 忘了 好多年在奸东买的一套的
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥也不懂的 kernel 壕大大。
<onlylove> yunfan: 看一下，不然点不亮就悲剧了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在买apu给父母 又不是买给自己 我自己已经买了个brix就等阿蛋给我发货呢
<yunfan> 再买已经没钱了
<yunfan> 去年的年终花完了
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 土豪
<yunfan> 豪个p 土豪都是拿去钱生钱的
<breeze_growing> g apu
<^k^> breeze_growing: apu |Azusa Pacific University|, one of the top Christian Colleges in the nation, is a private Christian university located near Los Angeles in Southern California.
<breeze_growing> g brix
<^k^> breeze_growing: brix |Brix| Restaurant and Gardens in Napa, California is an entirely new incarnation of the wine country classic, with a renewed focus on farm-to-table dining. |Brix| is |...|
<breeze_growing> 完全不合本意
<onlylove> yunfan: 你给爸妈用啥？amd的linux驱动可是渣的可以
<onlylove> yunfan: windows？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我给我妈用linux做什么
<yunfan> 装个win7就完事了
<yunfan> 再买个1T盘给她带着
<onlylove> yunfan: 抛开qq这些恼人的应用……其他的没问题嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 我何苦折腾阿 万一他们有个奇葩软件没有呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，windows里面的应用带的捆绑软件……
<yunfan> 我是 己所不欲 勿施于人 己之所欲 慎施于人
<yunfan> 我喜欢的也不随便推广
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方渣雷，渣60一堆弹窗
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个我家里老电脑就这样
<yunfan> 数字公司现在挺好的
<yunfan> 作风比那几个都不错
<yunfan> 而且你可以在他那设置他不启动
<yunfan> 他真的就不启动了
<yunfan> 比百毒偷偷还起个p2p进程好
<yunfan> 但百毒的网盘不错  要装一个拿来备份文件很好
<onlylove> yunfan: 数字是打官司打输了
<onlylove> yunfan: 知道流氓下去还会输官司
<onlylove> 今天看了个评价，说外包公司吃人不吐骨头，我突然想知道，我在这上班，vmware要付多钱给我公司
<onlylove> 不会是双倍我的收入吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 贵国的官司  没什么意思  当然我不是说数字公司没有做错的地方
<onlylove> yunfan: 一直到08年之前，大概07年的时候，我还用过360的
<yunfan> onlylove: 肯定双倍+ 就是你的险金什么的 各种福利加起来 他们肯定要投入不少的
<onlylove> yunfan: 那时候360还是不错的，觉得像周从3721改邪归正，但是后来发现苗头不对
<freeflying> gfrog: 受不了这破手机了
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，公司给我的保险……不一样的外包不一样，惠普是按标准来，那是实实在在的22%每月上交1000多的滋味真难受
<gfrog> freeflying: 顺路去HK收个土壕金
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是文思现在不是，每月就500多
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不去华强北收个双卡双待待机一月的土壕金。 lol
<yunfan> onlylove: 公积金比较难受  后来我发现养老金更难受
<yunfan> 公积金虽然取出困难 好歹还有个途径  养老金是明摆不能用的 却还要一个月交那么多
<onlylove> yunfan: 养老金怎么讲，公积金是实实在在的12%
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在哪有这种啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还是让老外给你关注下商业医保 这个比较重要
<gfrog> freeflying: 华强北不是按需定制么。lol
<yunfan> 医保许多东西都不保 很坑爹
<yunfan> onlylove: 我养老金他们也黑我1k
<gfrog> onlylove: 给你个数据参考。
<yunfan> 在帝都交 我又不是帝都户口 将来肯定不能用  而且回家去是按照当地标准比例调整的
<yunfan> 最重要的是 贵国政府的信用
<gfrog> onlylove: 当时在东软，我们那个部门从外包部门借调人手，要给那个外包部门交8000块。
<gfrog> onlylove: 但是借来的人工资也就2.5k的样子
<gfrog> onlylove: 这还是公司内部结算价
<yunfan> 我要去美国 一定是支持民主党的  政治观点一致  可惜我又是非欧美人种 比较纠结阿
<onlylove> gfrog: 咩？乘3？
<gfrog> onlylove: 你自己参考喽
<onlylove> gfrog: 这也太那啥了，我现在乘3的话接近20K了
<gfrog> onlylove: 工资暴露帖啊
<huahuatailang> 在Mac上虚拟机，ubuntu好，还是Debian好？
<huahuatailang> 还是有其他的更好的选择？
<gfrog> onlylove: 不过想来应该差不多，公司给你上的保险基本跟你的工资差不多，丫还要赚一笔。
<imtxc> onlylove: 膜拜
<imtxc> onlylove: 每月保险都交 1000 的壕
<mk3548208> huahuatailang, 你说哪个好？你喜欢装什么就装什么
<nyfair> 壕又开始晒了
<nyfair> 可耻！
<yunfan> 冰箱到了 师傅一个人给我背上来的
<yunfan> 劳动人民真是有力气阿
<nyfair> yunfan: 冰箱壕！
<huahuatailang> 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 考虑搞个二手的4s?
<gfrog> freeflying: 别搞了，我的4s最近卡的要死
<yunfan> nyfair: 草你 你难道没冰箱
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在TI上班时候是惠普的外包，那时候一个月就是交990，现在一月也就原来的一半，500多点
<adam8157> 另外一个Critical被Intel和BIOS修掉了, 这周可以放心休息了
<onlylove> imtxc: 新公司的保险啥交的都少
<yunfan> onlylove: 你要那些交得多没用的 还不如少交 不过你要跟他们算原来多交的总额是多少 别少交的部分好了他们
<onlylove> 又掉，这网真不稳当
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢走
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，这才周三，你就休假？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的意思是接下来比较轻松
<onlylove> gfrog: 人的意思是，接下来可以睡两天班和休息差不多
<gfrog> onlylove: 他们组真是各种土壕聚集
<gfrog> onlylove: 每天过去就是神马美股啊，信用卡啊，理财啊，啧啧
<onlylove> gfrog: 你啥时候也去啊？
<onlylove> gfrog: 靠，每天就玩那些？太不合理了
<gfrog> onlylove: 人家不要我
<onlylove> gfrog: 怪不得imadper说阿当每月60W
<onlylove> gfrog: 好象是一年60W
<onlylove> gfrog: 记不清了，反正不是小数目，不是我能企及的
<gfrog> onlylove: 丫是土壕，还装穷
 * adam8157 被黑得遍体鳞伤
<yunfan> 阿蛋一个月60w这是黑 一年60w进出倒是有的
<palomino|working> 。。。
<palomino|working> 每月60w...
 * adam8157 被黑得遍体鳞伤
<nyfair> 年收720w壕
<yunfan> 所以我说了 那是黑嘛
<yunfan> 一年进出60w  又不是利润
<yunfan> 要是阿蛋一年进出没有个百万规模 那还玩个毛金融 对不对？
<nyfair> 年收720w，不吃不喝6000年，才能赶上盖茨的家产？
<nyfair> 太恐怖了
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 6000年就能赶上?_?
<palomino|working> ~720*6000
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> 所以不要妄想努力工作涨工资什么的
<yunfan> 跟着蛋蛋学资本运作才是正经事
<yunfan> 知道努力工作是什么么？ 就是奴隶工作
<nyfair> yunfan: 给我奴隶
<onlylove> 下班前上来冒个泡
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是cpp程序员？
<gfrog> adam8157: 逮饭不？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不逮
<adam8157> gfrog: 正要关机家走, 你又开会?
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<gfrog> adam8157: 天天如此
<adam8157> gfrog: 摸头
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助，新装的ubuntu12.04lts，不能发出声音怎么办？右上角的喇叭在。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456657 RT，右上角的喇叭在的，而且还能通过键盘控制声音，但是放测试音和网页上看视频都没声音，怎么办啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 不良少年 — 2014-03-18 18:32
<imtxc> 是不是有30张信用卡每天刷昨天账单日的卡最划算
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • TCL联手Mozilla，HTML5智能电视真的要来了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456658 摘要：TCL联合Mozilla全新开发HTML5智能电视，制定开放共享的Web TV API标准，将面向全球发布基于Firefox OS的TV SDK及开发者使用手册，并联合一众厂商共同研发HTML5智能电视系统平台，倾力打造HTM
<^k^>  ─> L5智能电视生态圈。 近日，TCL面向全球发布了一款基于Firefox OS标准的TV SDK及开发者使用手册。据悉，此举主要是为了TCL全新开发的一款HTM …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4WFI2q3uITJtaAADLfjTfvU4AALrGwMqlPYAAMuW070.jpg 厕所的闲人真是多啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 摄像头驱动安装求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456659 本人用的是ubuntu12.04系统，3.11.6的内核 笔记本神舟精盾K480N 不会弄摄像头驱动，我是新手。 在baidu和google后，贴子一般都老，没有驱动下，或是很老的驱动，不能用。 谁会弄，或是有方法，或是有驱动
<^k^>  ─> ……帮下，先谢谢了。 那个cheer什么的，试过了，没用 gspcav1-20061216.tar.gz 没用 统计信息: 发表于 由 abcdxjb — 2014-03-18 19:23
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 内核3.11.0-15generic 搭建STM32开发环境跑uClinux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456661 好像uclinux 最高只支持 3.10的内核 需要降低内核版本 应该如何操作呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jasonxx — 2014-03-18 19:53
<anders0n> 写了个 upstart 服务，发现开机没有启动。
<anders0n> 手动启动。提示：start: Job failed to start
<anders0n> init-checkconf 检查提示：ERROR: cannot run as root
<anders0n> 有遇到类似问题的兄台么？
<quininer> 不能用root启动
<MeaCu1pa> .
<anders0n> 那要怎么配置呢。
<quininer> 那就不要用root啊。。
<anders0n> quininer: 我刚才使用 admin 跑了一下：ERROR: failed to ask Upstart to check conf file
<anders0n> 囧rz。ubuntu 的 upstart 启动和 centos 启动不一样。。。
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: .
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 啥时候入职？
<quininer> .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • grub-pc 遗留问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456663 一个台机，以前安装的 grub-pc 启动一直出这样类似的提示 attemp to read or write outside of 'hd0' 换成 grub-efi-amd64 了 还出。 索性这样 ▶ sudo grub-install /dev/sda grub-install：错误： /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/modinfo.sh doesn't exist. Please s
<^k^>  ─> pecify --target or --directory. 居然提示 i386-pc。只有 /usr/lib/grub/x86_64-efi/modinfo.sh 了。 不明白。谁碰到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-03-18 …
<anders0n> MeaCu1pa: 兄台，去哪儿了？
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 没接到offer呢
<jusss> 明天去同济大学，估计是这辈子唯一的一次了
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你领盒饭了？
<quininer> =-=
<jusss> 大后天打算撤离上海
<roylez> jusss: 怎么了？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: ?
<jusss> roylez: 昨天坐车4小时走路4小时去施工地，今天从7点出门到晚上7点回到住的地方，中午因为施工都没吃饭，这尼玛不是人干的活
<mk3548208> 自己亲哥哥找我做网站，我该不该拒绝
<MeaCu1pa> 同济大学咋样
<jusss> roylez: MeaCu1pa,我这次出来就被人当廉价劳动力了
<mk3548208> 都不知道该不该拒绝
<roylez> jusss: 什么类型的工作？
<jusss> roylez: MeaCu1pa，一天工资50，昨天光路费就30。。。还不能报销
<MeaCu1pa> 这哪里还是劳动力
<roylez> jusss: 剩下20刚好吃盒饭
<jusss> roylez: 中移动4g外包给了一个简历公司，我去那实习，每天就是跑上海监工
<quininer> 果断走人
<jusss> roylez: 昨天去了闽行区
<jusss> roylez: 今天去了青浦区
<jusss> roylez: 我住宝山区
<roylez> jusss: 这种状况，真是把你这种年轻人往做鸭和小白脸的路上逼
<roylez> jusss: 小朋友你会些啥？为啥不在聊天室找找人推荐？
<jusss> 后天如果发工资，就马上撤
<jusss> roylez: MeaCu1pa, 你们都住哪个区？
<roylez> jusss: 武汉硚口区
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 嘉定
<jusss> 。。。
<roylez> jusss: 不用来找我了，路费很贵的...
<jusss> roylez: 没这个打算，我还打算让你请我吃饭呢。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我想组建学校Linux学习社团, 可是困难重重！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456665 我在呼伦贝尔上大学，大一新生，通过接触，几乎我遇到的每个计算机系的学生都是用的 windows系统， 我感觉心里很不舒服, 为什么堂堂计算机系的学生就摆脱不了对windows的依赖呢。。。
<^k^>  ─> 也许他们受微软毒害太深了吧， 所以我萌生了组建一个 linux学习社团的冲动。 我现在想的是 如果我建立了这个 linux社团， 这个社团以后 …
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ubuntu函数参数传递的一个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456666 请问一下一般函数的参数传递都是从右到左的被压入堆栈区， 这样的话左边的参数地址值应该更小，右边的应该更大，而且参数之前的地址差值应该为参数类型的长度才对， 但是我实际试的时候
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 各位兄弟求助，有关ubuntu 使用gae！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456667 nealscut@nealscut-System-Product-Name:~/Downloads/gae/local$ sudo python proxy.py [sudo] password for nealscut: CRITICAL - [Mar 18 21:59:01] please set [gae]window=2 运行gae就这样，怎么办？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nealscut — 2014-03-
<^k^>  ─> 18 22:08
<trying> @_@
<trying> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1.0-9/q87/s720x720/1236823_600527353366480_1159010274_n.jpg
<trying> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/p180x540/1982036_10151909216067391_1117434558_n.jpg
<trying> 台灣學生佔據立法院議場
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 无法下载56上的视频 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456669 http://www.56.com/u24/v_MTAxMDI0MTg5.html 这个是播放的网页,无法下载这个视频,有什么办法吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-03-18 22:42
<trying> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm5kI7X6sJ0
<^k^> trying: ⇪ 反服貿之夜 - YouTube
<trying> 抗議現場實況
<szqlovesly> 我有一台Canon MF4410的多功能一体机，怎么安装啊？
<szqlovesly> 自动搜索驱动搜不到，光盘里也没有支持Linux的驱动。
<szqlovesly> 哪位大侠碰到过这种一体机打印机的安装问题啊？
<leavfin> szqlovesly: 是很新的打印机吗?
<szqlovesly> 不是了，买了有两三年了
<szqlovesly> 是个多功能的一体机
<szqlovesly> 小孩子上学要用买的，现在发现没有驱动
<leavfin> szqlovesly:这种情况，说实话应该去windows下试试
<szqlovesly> 呵呵，在WIN下可以用的，现在转到ubuntu下不知道该怎么用啊
<leavfin> szqlovesly: win下要装驱动吗?
<szqlovesly> win下有驱动的啊
<maplebeats_> l5e去哪儿了
<leavfin> szqlovesly: 我是说不装的话，接上能用吗?
<szqlovesly> 不装驱动不行
<leavfin> szqlovesly: 那你可能要悲剧了，可以试试搜索有没有canon的驱动，或者同类型的打印机看看
<szqlovesly> 搜不到
<szqlovesly> 听说有一种在linux下使用windows驱动的方法，是吗？
<leavfin> szqlovesly: 我找到一个驱动，不知道配不配，
<leavfin> szqlovesly: 有是有，要装一个软件，还要驱动有inf文件，还是什么的
<szqlovesly> 呵呵，inf都有的，这个软件是什么？
<szqlovesly> 唉，先下了，明天再上来泡
<e6nian> lol
<e6nian> 也就这里还有人
<maplebeats_> e6nian, 啊
<qiangzheng> anyone there?
<gebjgd> 6min
<hoxily|droid> morning all
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-19
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • ubuntu one能不能在lubuntu下运行呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456677 默认好像不带ubuntu one，在状态栏没有啥提示。 有经验的给说一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-03-19 7:52
<hoxily> q
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Unity 8 将默认采用 Canonical 自己的互联网浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456678 来自国外一家 Linux 博客的消息， 已经确认在 Ubuntu 开发者峰会上（UDS14.03） Canonical 创始人 Mark Shuttleworth 表示将可能在 Ubuntu 14.10 上默认使用 unity 8，并将推出一个新的互联网浏览器，该
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qwqIZKJmAAFNHGKoGkkAALrQwHYq6wAAU00458.jpg 普通吃货,文艺吃货和2B吃货
<imtxc> onlylove: 你现在下班好早
<yunfan> 有没有单独的t9布局的键盘卖？
<imtxc> yunfan: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.cbMsPv&id=13565222344&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ DELUX 多彩T9 专业单手CS游戏键盘 LED背光 双空格键DOTA CF魔兽 底价供货 背光单手游戏键盘 炫 价格:88.80 元
<yunfan> imtxc: 这又不是t9布局的 这个输入都不全
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/276972.htm   靠这个三星的二代的chromebook值得买
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ [图]三星第二代Chromebook真机上手_Samsung 三星_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> 除了皮套造型丑 其他没什么可说的
<imtxc> yunfan: 俩啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 左右手各一个
<yunfan> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/elec/69860-201403181737.html  这个更屌
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 方糖大小可发电490mW，美大学振动发电技术提高输出1000倍 - 电子部件 - 日经技术在线！ - 工程师的技术支援信息网站
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就要一只手的 而且要能套在手上 我是想在地铁 公交车上用
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 在地铁公交上撸么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问大家联想y580可以安装UBUNTU系统吗，支持硬件驱动吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456680 如题，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 manjinzi — 2014-03-19 10:32
<yunfan> 你想多了
<yunfan> 在公交地铁上写代码而已
<yunfan> 这样可以到处去旅行
<yunfan> 要套在手上 最好练成盲打  就可以一边走一边输入
<palomino|working> ...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<jiero> hi, 谁来帮忙一下，到底怎么搞才能让普通用户挂载windows，不动手动改 fstab
<aiya> http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=0eoW4SS7JdYotKZW44J6qN9MRUhNIPZ8kQAdkm34Elq2BaWZ2_3tMOTgiYgJp37ESV8oSAaC0jlr9BdRGhMB6qI9rQWGIijLR9CU-yla3Bi 我安装驱动没有在当前内核上 怎么把.ko这个驱动安装到当前内核上呢?
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux安装了module但是modinfo找不到_百度知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 早么，我基本9点半到单位，6点半走正常时间好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近我都是8：30了
<onlylove> jiero: 我记得可以修改个分区权限，让普通用户可以挂载的
<onlylove> jiero: 或者是别的，忘了
<onlylove> jiero: 普通用户是多普通啊，连sudoer都没有的？
<jiero> onlylove:  有，但是要输入密码。
<mozillazg> hi,  请教一个问题：我使用 crontab 设置每5分钟执行一个脚本时，偶尔会出现10分钟才执行的情况。麻烦大家帮忙分析一下会是什么原因导致的这种情况。谢谢！
<yunfan> 突然天黑了  额
<jiero> onlylove:  不是加个用户组那么简单么。。。做的好麻烦啊。
<eexpress> mozillazg: anacron 你试试，对比下。
<eexpress> 这应该不会丢的。
<eexpress> jiero: 罗杰坨坨
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨脱脱
<eexpress> jiero: disks本身就是gvfs挂载。不修改fstab
<mozillazg> eexpress: 好的，我试试，谢谢！
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。我就装那个试试了。
<jiero> eexpress: 给我看看你的挂载选项。。。
<eexpress> 我挂载啥。没需要自己挂载的
<eexpress> 家里台机，才需要
<eexpress> gnome-disks 自己测试。看gvfs的参数
<jiero> eexpress: 没有一个对的啊。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 对的话，就能普通用户点击挂载了。
<eexpress> 你啥系统
<eexpress> gnome-disks 执行，点挂载就是。nautilus里面也是gvfs挂载，直接点。你要干嘛
<jiero> eexpress:  mint debian
<eexpress> 那你找别人问。
<onlylove> tmd……又忘了改配置……
<palomino|keepwor> ?_?
<onlylove> palomino|keepwor: 土豪马今天换名字了
<palomino|keepwor> 掉线了自动换的。。
<eexpress> keepwor 是“持续喔”的意思？
<palomino|keepwor> 是... eexpress
<palomino|keepwor> 这个服务器限制的名字长度不够...
<palomino|keepwor> 设置的是keepworking来着。。
<eexpress> 持续喔是持续高潮的意思？ palomino|working
<palomino|working> = = eexpress
<palomino|working> 持续工作！
<monkeydluffy> eexpress:笑喷-
<jiero> palomino|working:  破马 怎么挂载 windows 分区啊。
<imtxc> freeflying: http://item.jd.com/986783.html 这个要不
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<Josh4all> 你们发广告做什么？
<jiero> Josh4all: 只是胡乱交流生活
<palomino|working> ....
<eexpress> 整天买设备的，都是缺少爱的家伙。让罗杰去安抚你们。
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马，我这电脑无法自动挂载windows分区，要密码，怎么搞不需要密码
<jiero> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> 啥分区格式。
<jiero> eexpress: fat
<eexpress> 。。高级。不懂。
<jiero> eexpress:  挂载闪存盘就不需要密码。。
<eexpress> 是要sudo的密码？
<jiero> eexpress: 恩。
<palomino|working> O_o jiero
<eexpress> 那问啥
<eexpress> u盘在udev规则内啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 我想设置为不要密码就挂载。。。
<jiero> 哦。我都不知道规则。。。
<eexpress> 破系统。重装ub吧。
<eexpress> 或者使用nautilus， pcmanfs似乎也支持gvfs了。
<palomino|working> lol
<jiero> eexpress: 装了 ub，然后。。。输入法错误，欢乐 fcitx 去了；然后重启，unity说你的硬件不被支持了。。。
<eexpress> 你安装的14.04?
<superuser_do> emacs 进入shell模式 clear 命令不管用 怎么办。
<jiero> eexpress: 恩。
<eexpress> 目前14.04，当然会不正常。不适合你。
<jiero> eexpress: 12.04 会卡死的。
<superuser_do> jiero, eexpress :请问
<jiero> eexpress: 我自己的那台比这台配置好。。。
<eexpress> 破机器，换了。compiz会卡死？
<jiero> eexpress: ibm t60
<jiero> eexpress: 速度够慢
<eexpress> 这机器，去咨询酷胖。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: ibm t60 500卖给你要不？
<jiero> ï¿¥500
<eexpress> superuser_do: 目前，本irc的emacser都退散了。
 * jiero 摸摸 irc的 emacser
<eexpress> 你可以去#emacs房间。 superuser_do
<superuser_do> 0_o
<imtxc> eexpress: momo
<palomino|working> ...
<eexpress> imtxc: 你需要找罗杰，安抚
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我不是买啊，我是看看有人买不
<imtxc> t60 还能卖到500？
<jiero> eexpress: 我受够了，为啥各种不合群的人情绪低落都会找我！！
<eexpress> jiero: 因为你有goat和glass的潜质。
<jiero> eexpress: 那是什么？
 * jiero 摸摸 eexpress 
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 最近drcom-1.4.8.3不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456682 之前我成功配置好linux drcom-1.4.8.3 http://sourceforge.net/projects/drcom-client/files/drcom-for-linux-2.6/drcom-1.4.8.3%20%28for%20kernel%20higher%20than%20or%20equal%20to%202.6.24%29/drcom-1.4.8.3.tar.gz/download 也一直能用的 最近学校的dr.com客户端换
<jiero> eexpress: 幻听了，你该戒烟了。
<eexpress> ,
<superuser_do> eexpress: ifconfig eth0配置ip后 ／etc/init.d/networking restart 重启网络没用！
<eexpress> 你去俚语网站，看goat在英式英语里面的意思。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: T60 屏幕多大？
<eexpress> superuser_do: 你多老的系统啊。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  15寸 1024×768
<superuser_do> eexpress:指点新手下
<jiero> imtxc: 当然能。
<eexpress> 你找破马问吧。吃饭了。 superuser_do
<jiero> imtxc: T43都能卖500
<eexpress> 饿死
<superuser_do> 12.4
 * jiero momo imtxc 要 T42 不，300给你。
<imtxc> 不要
<eexpress> nm-applet里面去操作。
<imtxc> jiero: T42 除了重还有什么好处
<jiero> imtxc:  还能用。
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/49819/xp-users-dont-use-linux?p=8#comments
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 亲爱的 XP 用户 请不要考虑 Linux - 开源中国社区
<superuser_do> 是不是我错了。一般怎么重启网络
<imtxc> jiero: 话说我厂已经有妹子穿齐X短裤来上班了
<onlylove> 看下面的评论，android没有实用linux内核
<palomino|working> O_O imtxc
<jiero> imtxc:  X ？
<onlylove> superuser_do: 重启网络？
<onlylove> superuser_do: ifdown ifup
<jiero> imtxc: 我们这里有30出头的大妈经常穿一件背心
<onlylove> superuser_do: 不对，那是网卡，service network stop service network start
<onlylove> imtxc: 腿上呢，有黑丝否
<superuser_do> service ubuntu不行吧
<onlylove> superuser_do: sudo
<onlylove> superuser_do: 你没试过你就知道不行？
<onlylove> superuser_do: 要不就invok-rc.d
<superuser_do> 我刚换ubuntu的时候就是试过这个
<onlylove> superuser_do: 哦，少个e，invoke-rc.d
<superuser_do> 之前redhat可以
<onlylove> apt-get install service
<superuser_do> 恩
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马的keep状态keep了多久
<palomino|working> ..
<palomino|working> keep到下班
<onlylove> palomino|working: 把working去掉吧，反正你不working的时候也找不到你
<onlylove> imtxc: 光看妹子去了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 啊，白丝
<superuser_do> onlylove: 我这里是有线和无线两种网络 访问公司ftp必须用有线 上外网必须用无线  有没有自动切换有线和无线的办法
<superuser_do> 新手 3q
<onlylove> imtxc: 白丝，那是咩？
<onlylove> superuser_do: 路由
<onlylove> superuser_do: 公司的ftp地址是内网地址否
<superuser_do> onlylove:不知道问题描述清楚了没
<onlylove> superuser_do: 写iptables规则，让外网via wlan0 内网via eth0
<onlylove> superuser_do: 不对，应该是router，ip route，添加路由就行
<onlylove> 有段时间不搞，混乱了
<imtxc> superuser_do: 加条路由不就行了
<slitaz> 有没有什么代理 可以把https 代理成 http啊
<onlylove> superuser_do: 算了，我也忘了到底该怎么做了，反正就那么回事了
<imtxc> slitaz: privoxy
<onlylove> imtxc: 你好像有这环境？帮人搞下
<imtxc> superuser_do: 内网ip多少
<slitaz> 谢谢了 我看看
<onlylove> slitaz: 不都是把http代理成https么
<imtxc> superuser_do: 默认路由用 wlan0
<superuser_do> 路由是自动获取ip的
<superuser_do> 刚刚切换网络去了
<imtxc> superuser_do: 我问你内网的ip多少，网关多少
<superuser_do> 我看下
<onlylove> superuser_do: 他要的是ftp的地址、
<slitaz> 我想要把https的代理成http 因为客户端不支持https
<onlylove> nsa那么大动静，还不支持https
<superuser_do> 内网：192.168.12.xx  ftp ： 192.168.0.207
<imtxc> sudo ip route add 192.168.0.0/24 via 192.168.12.1 dev eth0  superuser_do
<imtxc> superuser_do: 内网的网关是 12.1 么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不问掩码的？
<superuser_do> 恩
<imtxc> superuser_do: 你现在能 ping 通 12.1 么
<superuser_do> 用有线可以
<superuser_do> 无线不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 24的地址段不能从0到12吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得这是个B类网的掩码
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们的网关上可能有路由啊
<onlylove> 擦，真混乱
<imtxc> superuser_do: 有线无线同时连啊
<superuser_do> imtxc:同时连就上不去ftple
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得有线无线不应该在一个地址段
<imtxc> superuser_do: 你 wlan0 的 ip 多少
<onlylove> imtxc: 你问他把ip a的输出要来算了
<superuser_do> 192.168.0.127
<^k^> superuser_do, 192.168.0.127 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<superuser_do> wlan0
<imtxc> 靠
<imtxc> 怎么又一个  0
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻了吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 当我没说
<slitaz>  sslstrip 好像是为了这个问题而生的啊 哈哈
<imtxc> slitaz: 我刚给你的那个软件，用就可以
 * jussss 在同济宿舍楼
<onlylove> imtxc: 来，我们讨论下superuser_do的网络
<superuser_do> 切来切去 实在麻烦
<jussss> 看见好几个黑妞了，真的好黑
<onlylove> jussss: 你在女生宿舍？
<jussss> onlylove: 就在宿舍楼那个院子里
<jussss> onlylove: 好几个洋人
<superuser_do> onlylove:3q 不过要先去吃饭了。
<slitaz> imtxc：privoxy 可以把http转到socks 好像不支持把https超链转成http 其实是有点复杂我不会 呵呵
<onlylove> superuser_do: 你吃去吧，估计imtxc也去吃了
<jussss> onlylove: 明天发工资就撤离上海
<onlylove> jussss: 见过l5e没
<jussss> onlylove: 没赚钱光倒贴钱了
<onlylove> jussss: 还有，才这点苦就受不了？
<jussss> onlylove: 还没，她说走时来送我
<jussss> onlylove: 你来忍受下就知道了
<onlylove> jussss: 其实想让你鉴定下nyfair
<onlylove> jussss: 有毛，靠，当年我干自动化的时候，你知道工厂才盖起来啥样？TMD连电都没
<jussss> onlylove: 昨天监工中午就没吃饭，昨天7点出去，晚上7点才回，
<onlylove> jussss: 中午没吃饭，不代表不让你吃饭
<jussss> onlylove: 就没让，把我仍一个机房里看设备还没给我钥匙，你是我能离开吗？
<onlylove> jussss: 这种事情你要说啊，等回来人去吃饭阿
<jussss> onlylove: nyfair估计也不会让我鉴定是男是女
<onlylove> jussss: 你不说，谁知道
<onlylove> jussss: 你去opera的大楼上喊一句，nyfair你滚出来
<jussss> onlylove: 不知道在哪
<jussss> onlylove: 同济的宿舍楼盖的真不错
<jussss> onlylove: 比我们的好多了
<onlylove> jussss: 猪圈盖的再豪华也是猪圈
<onlylove> jussss: 宿舍楼再奢侈也是宿舍楼
<onlylove> jussss: 只要能住人，就行，好看只是外面的效果而已
<jussss> onlylove: 每当看到中国女子和洋人在一起走路，就有种邪恶的想法
<jussss> onlylove: 昨天路过虹桥看到了好多洋鬼子还有中国女人
<onlylove> jussss: 片子看多了
<onlylove> jussss: 小撸怡情，大撸伤身，强撸灰飞烟灭
<jussss> onlylove: 他们会blow吗？
<onlylove> jussss: 为什么你看见外国女人和中国人一起走路没邪恶想法
<jussss> onlylove: 尺寸问题吧
<onlylove> jussss: 才不是
<onlylove> jussss: 奴才心理
<onlylove> jussss: 哪有奴才上主子的
<jussss> onlylove: …
<onlylove> jussss: 承认就好，乖～
<jussss> onlylove: 岛国的金8不是有大量这种亚洲男搞欧美女的资源吗？
<onlylove> jussss: 你看，你看了那么多片子都没想法
<jussss> onlylove: 如果发布一条哪天搞在天朝的洋鬼子不犯法，估计就很棒了，
<onlylove> jussss: 你和她结婚，随便搞
<jussss> onlylove: 结不起
<onlylove> jussss: 就知道你这么说
<onlylove> jussss: 等有空到北京，你去三里屯啥的转一圈
<jussss> onlylove: 后天我就要回家当一辈子的农民了
<jussss> onlylove: 以后再也不出来了
<onlylove> jussss: 挺好，你家还有地可以种
<onlylove> jussss: 你出来不我说了不算
<onlylove> jussss: 只要你想，随时可以出来
<jussss> onlylove: 在这感觉生活太压抑，每天挤公交和地铁都会感到窒息，还有那酒店的房子真tmd挫，我伸手就够着了
<jussss> onlylove: 你们整天住酒店的就感到过窒息吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 他的拓扑我到现在没理解啊
<imtxc> onlylove: eth0 跟 wlan0 都是 0 网段？他们得多省ip？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 昨晚ubuntu可以升级到14.04，结果……求各位大神解救！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456684 昨晚更新的时候换了一个yun-idc的源 然后就提示可更新到14.04 然后就更新到今天早上 刚才在升级的终端里出现了 Code: Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 14: out of memo
<jussss> 下雨了
<onlylove> jussss: 公交和地铁？有毛？我都挤了两年了
<onlylove> jussss: 你还有酒店住，你知道多少在北京群租的，今天还看见城管去查私自搭建的棚户
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的理解是，一个up的网卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 不然两个都up，都在0网段，负载均衡？
<zer4tul> onlylove: 你在跟谁说话？
<zer4tul> onlylove: 为啥我就看到你一个人的消息，这不可学
<zer4tul> onlylove: 为啥我就看到你一个人的消息，这不科学
<jussss> onlylove: 住个毛酒店，只是去酒店监工
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。 一个网段有什么负载均很
<imtxc> zer4tul: 你来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我还没试过两个网卡接在一个路由上
<zer4tul> imtxc: 嗯，我来证明一下我还活着
<imtxc> zer4tul: 那天还想跟你请教相机问题呢
<zer4tul> imtxc: 我是水货
<onlylove> zer4tul: 知道你活着了，你可以下线了
<imtxc> zer4tul: 至少你手持60D嘛
<zer4tul> onlylove: 我也这么觉得
<onlylove> imtxc: 不在他手上
<zer4tul> imtxc: 呃，那个是内人买的
<imtxc> zer4tul: 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 在他妹子手上
<jussss> zer4tul: 内人是啥
<zer4tul> jussss: 字面意思，你懂得
<onlylove> jussss: 媳妇
<jussss> zer4tul: 进入Ta身体内部的那个人？
<onlylove> jussss: 事情真多
<jussss> onlylove: 你进入过某人的身体内部吗？
<onlylove> zer4tul: 看，出事了吧
<onlylove> zer4tul: 随便和文盲说话的结果
<onlylove> jussss: 你不让阿
<jussss> onlylove: 让你妹呀！我又不是女的
<zer4tul> 捡肥皂
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:20 
<yunfan> freeflying: 你骑车的？
<macint0sh> ...
<freeflying> yunfan: 咋了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 到底谁在是上 : 夫妻吵架,妻能言善辩,夫责怪妻子说:"我是天,你是地,天在地上,岂可欺天。" 妻道:"我是阴,你是阳,阴在阳上,岂可落后。" 夫道:"以乾坤而论,是乾在上。" 妻曰:"以雌雄而论是雌在上。" 夫曰:"以夫妻而论,是夫在上。" 妻道:"以牝牡而论是牝在上。"丈夫
<^k^>  ─> 气不过,大声说:"我们行房时,到底谁在上?"妻子答:"有时高兴,玩个倒浇蜡烛还是我在上面。"
<palomino|working> ....
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> freeflying: 我这里29到30号是国际山地车节跟你说下
<yunfan> 有兴趣可以来玩玩
<freeflying> yunfan: 谢谢啊，可惜没时间回去
<yunfan> 跟你说一声而已
<freeflying> yunfan: acked
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的那个活动还要买票。。
<hoxily_> jussss, 嘿，你的名字里是不是多了个s？我感觉变长了。
<jussss> hoxily_: 嗯
<freeflying> imtxc: 微单入手没
<imtxc> freeflying: 还没
<imtxc> freeflying: 不着急下单，让子弹先飞一会儿
<freeflying> imtxc: em5的价格很难低了
<imtxc> freeflying: 日淘来的国内管修么
<freeflying> imtxc: 奥记可以，其它不行
<imtxc> freeflying: 你是打算如em1么
<imtxc> freeflying: 奥记现在找家售后也难
<freeflying> imtxc: 没打算啊，我最近比较忙，没啥时间拍照
<jussss> imtxc: 你打算学冠希拍人体艺术吗？lol
<jussss> imtxc: 拍出来后发份给我
<imtxc> jussss: ...
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> jussss: 打发时间而已
<adam8157> imtxc: 安心买佳能吧, 找成龙代言都没死, 命多硬的
<jussss> imtxc: 打发时间…那干脆帮我用postfix stunnel连下qq邮箱看能行吗？我试了gmail995starttls 465tls都可以，唯独qq465死活不行，但是telnet过去又可以
<imtxc> adam8157: 其实他们两家没啥差别..
<yunfan> imtxc: 你如果想来 应该不用买票
<yunfan> imtxc: 我爸爸就是筹办人
<jussss> imtxc: telnet qq的465用stunnel没问题，但是postfix stunnel却不行，怪异
<imtxc> yunfan: 我说的是 WRTnode
<imtxc> jussss: 你搞的东西太高端，我玩不起
<yunfan> imtxc: 需要买票？ 这个有点扯淡把  没听说创客还要买票的 买票多少钱？
<jussss> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> yunfan: http://www.huodongxing.com/event/6219303118300
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ WRTnode系列工作坊 第一期 “DIY远程下载智能路由器”_活动行-国内最好的活动报名及售票平台！
<imtxc> yunfan: 说是现场返现不知道什么意思
<imtxc> yunfan: 或许是现场买工程机的时候当钱用
<jussss> adam8157: 第一次来同济这种高级学校，里面的教室竟然是1个老师1个学生
<jussss> 果然高级
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个是他们自己的活动  创客空间没听说售票的
<jussss> 整个一层楼都没几个人，浪费
<yunfan> imtxc: 原来是预售呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 那哥给你出钱买一个？
<yunfan> imtxc: 270买两块 还是很化得来的  你到底去不去？
<imtxc> yunfan: 时间我有，帮你去买也没问题啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 所以当然是你决定了
<yunfan> imtxc: 那就去呗  我给你支付宝打270  你去买票如何？
<imtxc> yunfan: 果然需要票？这个跟那个创客空间的活动是啥关系
<imtxc> 这网站干嘛的
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个就是预售嘛 等于是去的人必须买而已
<yunfan> 他估计是提前找工厂打板
<yunfan> 另外人要少了 他来就没意思了
<yunfan> 他还要赚点钱呢
<yunfan> 你支付宝多少  私聊发给我
<imtxc> yunfan: 参加活动的每个人将获得一块WRTnode和WRTnode 703n+ shield 工程样机
<imtxc> yunfan: 意思就是 269 买这两个呗？
<yunfan> 那下面不是写的么
<imtxc> 好吧，被坑了我不负责 lol
<yunfan> 那不是写着参加活动的人将获得
<yunfan> 你的中文有问题
<yunfan> 快发我你的支付宝账户
<yunfan> 上次路过魔都 也是搞鱼菜共生 要你先交钱 然后参加活动送你一套设备
<yunfan> 估计现在都是这个模式了 这样也好
<jussss> yunfan: imtxc .你们要参加啥？还交钱
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不懂的，佳能当年的err99多有名。
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有L头的射线门
<gfrog> adam8157: 谁家都那么回事
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<adam8157> gfrog: 壕壕
 * gfrog 想再去看一次冰雪奇缘
<palomino|working> 已经有bd了.. gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 家里没3D设备，破马叔儿你赞助一套？
<palomino|working> ......
<gfrog> palomino|working: 最好是imax版本的……
<palomino|working> 我闪。。>_<
<gfrog> palomino|working: momo
<palomino|working> imax版的家庭影院一套要200w$...
<palomino|working> 这得何等土豪才用得起啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 你都有27‘的显示器呢
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 27显示器才几个钱..
<gfrog> palomino|working: 这样算的话，去看特价imax好便宜的说……
<palomino|working> 这到是>_<
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总, 日本签证是什么样的? 跟入台证似的一张纸? 还是?
<gfrog> adam8157: 一张纸帖passport上嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己贴? 还是给他们passport 他们贴?
<gfrog> adam8157: 发visa的时候就贴上了呗
<yunfan> 自己做把
<adam8157> gfrog: 于是没法同时申请多国签证? 因为passport交上去了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 必然啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要去哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: YY
<onlylove> adam8157: 申根
<gfrog> adam8157: 还多国签证……
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看你，没买呢，先做好修的打算
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来，那个活动就是你去交钱买俩那玩意而已
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己买个路由刷不行吗？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是我买，是 yunfan 喜欢玩这个，我去帮他买
<onlylove> adam8157: 请成龙代言没死是咋回事
<imtxc> 多国签证 adam8157
<onlylove> imtxc: 多大事……买个wr703就是……
<adam8157> imtxc: 最慢的通关口岸 555
<onlylove> adam8157: 看你去哪，去欧洲，去申根国申请个签证，一个就够
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个网站有点坑，我看的时候只能买3张票我以为最后三张了
<adam8157> onlylove: 哪也不去 YY
<imtxc> adam8157: 开始清了就快了 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后买了发现又可以了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还没说，成龙那个怎么讲
<adam8157> onlylove: 你真不知道成龙代言的梗啊?
<imtxc> onlylove: 霸王
<onlylove> adam8157: 真不知道，就知道成龙做过霸王的广告
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后我发现我买了之后还是可以选三张。。。
<adam8157> onlylove: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=成龙代言
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<onlylove> adam8157: 再就是佳能
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.chinanews.com/yl/2010/07-20/2413343.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 成龙代言品牌均走不归路？ 网友罗列明星代言雷区 ――中新网
<onlylove> 真厉害
<onlylove> imtxc: 要和你说啥来着，忘了，按了下滚轮，就发给你了
<imtxc> gfrog, freeflying  刚才那个耳机你们有意么
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/986783.html 全新的，地板价
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<gfrog> imtxc: 我买完了啊
<gfrog> adam8157: onlylove 成龙代言，代啥黄啥嘛
<imtxc> adam8157: 记得年前有过一次 AK100 的 bug 价么，发过来的就是这耳机。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 用的百通，才到手
<gfrog> adam8157: release party!!
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 看来这次比较盛大哦
<adam8157> adam8157: 你会去?
<hunt_O> adam8157: gfrog 乃們又群p
<imtxc> 当时的链接是这个  http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/99653
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ HiFi级MP3：iRiver 艾利和 Astell&Kern AK100 音乐播放器 Mastering Quality Sound (MQS) $199（约1280元）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<adam8157> hunt_O: 我才不去
<gfrog> hunt_O: 要来搅嘛骚年？
<hunt_O> adam8157: 好歹你也是官方的
<hunt_O> gfrog: 估計人在廣州鳥  :P
<adam8157> hunt_O: 我和kylin没毛关系
<gfrog> hunt_O: 你不懂 adam8157 ，丫是身在RH去ubuntu趴，身在C社去fedora趴
<adam8157> gfrog: 好像真是这样.........
<imtxc> 有啪踢？
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似有T
<adam8157> gfrog: kylin的, 丑的一X
<gfrog> adam8157: 早看穿你了
<imtxc> 1404 么
<hunt_O> adam8157: kylin要搞就算了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: …… 原来如此
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux Deepin今日新增三处镜像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456687 今日，Linux Deepin今日新增三处镜像！分别为美国、菲律宾和荷兰！ Georgia Tech. Software Library（美国） 目前该镜像站目前支持Http和Ftp协议，其地址如下： http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/deepin/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pu
<^k^>  ─> b/deepin/ 此外，该镜像服务还提供ISO下载服务，Linux Deepin ISO地址： http://www.
<adam8157> gfrog: nancy发给过图片看, 丑爆了
<hunt_O> adam8157: nancy是女的
<gfrog> adam8157: 等我穿RHCE的T去砸场子，lol
<imtxc> 去要票不，薅建T穿
<adam8157> gfrog: 我有红帽大使的T
<gfrog> adam8157: 一起穿着
<adam8157> gfrog: 那倒可以考虑去看看
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说我自己做过一件Debian的T呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 绝赞，可惜洗掉色了。
 * adam8157 有一天在中关村看到一个民工大爷穿着happy hacking的emacs T
<adam8157> ^^ 用Emacs的下场
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> gfrog: 要不要这样，我还打算买牙膏的机器呢
<onlylove> gfrog: 目前暂时没买泥坑的想法
<hunt_O> adam8157: 那不是下場
<hunt_O> adam8157: 那是准入線
<imtxc> 又黑大emacs
<onlylove> adam8157: 没准是民工大爷儿子的衣服
<gfrog> onlylove: 单反穷三代
<gfrog> onlylove: 吸毒才毁一生……
<hunt_O> onlylove: 你居然黑到人家家裏了
<onlylove> adam8157: 好像也不咋样……
<onlylove> gfrog: 来个不穷的……我不指望发家……
<gfrog> onlylove: 爪机
<imtxc> onlylove: 别怕
<onlylove> gfrog: 爪机速度太慢
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有孩儿妈的前提下，穷几代都跟咱没关系
<onlylove> gfrog: 虽然智能机比功能机快了很多
<onlylove> imtxc: 看土豪马
<onlylove> imtxc: 这不是穷的问题
<gfrog> onlylove: 水果拍照飞快，比抓单反还快
<onlylove> gfrog: 当我没玩过水果不
<gfrog> onlylove: 4S w/ IOS6 && 5S w/ IOS7 都是飞飞快的
<imtxc> onlylove: 出门的话带着单反确实算个负担
<onlylove> gfrog: 单反连拍jpg一秒二十几张小意思
<gfrog> onlylove: 微距弱光也不差
<gfrog> onlylove: 你有多少机会拍。
<gfrog> onlylove: 你有多少机会拍这种连拍
<onlylove> gfrog: 你用水果一秒4张RAW给我看
<gfrog> onlylove: 爪机还能直出720p呢。
 * gfrog 额，不知道5S是不是能1080p了
<onlylove> gfrog: 别说了，我爪机出的720，因为视频方向的问题，在电脑上要旋转180
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:15 
<onlylove> gfrog: 当时傻乎乎的以为要ffmpeg，结果让那货一搞，直接没法看了
<gfrog> onlylove: 屏幕旋转打开
<gfrog> onlylove: 你的爪机需要重力感应确定视频方向。
<onlylove> gfrog: 为什么我觉得应该关掉，我的旋屏一直开着
<gfrog> adam8157: 喵了个咪的，我的debian T恤的图儿找不见了。 当时还是我自己做的图儿呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧
<onlylove> gfrog: 我那视频就这样一直放着，没动，我觉得要找个东西标记下视频方向，记得照片还有exif呢
<adam8157> afk
<gfrog> onlylove: 安卓爪机？ 果然奇葩
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过我觉得还是那个录像的APP奇葩……
<onlylove> gfrog: 连这点信息都没，让我郁闷的要死
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 红旗Linux再上CCTV:国产Linux的悲情 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456688 中科红旗Linux又一次上CCTV了，可惜是以一种近乎悲剧的方式上的。也许，是最后一次了，就当是纪念吧。 　　如果说红旗Linux该死，那么现状是不是让那些认为该死的人满意了？神州大地还有好几个比
<^k^>  ─> 红旗该死一百倍的“国产Linux”，请问你们面对那些该死却还活的有滋有味“国产Linux”，是何感想？ 　　无论如何，在欠薪一年之后， …
<superuser_do> ^k^: source 命令没有用怎么回事？
<onlylove> 擦，论坛那个叫黄一孟的SB有完没完！
<^k^> superuser_do, .. 休息一下 ..  15:28 
<onlylove> 看来不加坏蛋，我是不用想舒服逛论坛了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚装ubuntu12.04遇到的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456689 装了gnome桌面，然后装了个macbuntu，有如下几个问题，请高手们指点一下 1.dock已经显示出来了放在桌面底部，但是发现打开浏览器还有文件的时候最大化不能全屏，比如最大化之后浏览器不能覆盖掉dock占
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 升级出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456690 升级以后，设置中心少了不少东西，没用用户、桌面设置，现在改不了壁纸了。这是啥原因呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkanglong — 2014-03-19 15:32
<gfrog> onlylove: http://instagram.com/p/lt0OiUAV3S/ 水果4S其实还不错的，不过用大屏幕看的话就会发现像素有点不够多了……
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Instagram
<onlylove> gfrog: 我承认4s不错的硬件
<imtxc> gfrog: 用手机拍照的话，续航是一个问题吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 肯定比相机强就是了。相机也就拍一天就完蛋了。
<imtxc> gfrog: 相机没电了不会影响你打电话啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 你后面的……怎么那么像光线不足的噪点……
<gfrog> imtxc: 反正都要带吊瓶。
<gfrog> onlylove: 是噪点，早上拍的，光线不足
<imtxc> 好吧
<gfrog> onlylove: 5S高感好了些，当然这方面确实没法跟相机比
<gfrog> onlylove: 但是随手拍这些足够了。
<imtxc> 那耳机果然没人要么
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，那是
<imtxc> onlylove: 看起来很多批发商又赚了一笔
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 顶级画质我也有！CryEngine登陆Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456691 去年8月份的德国科隆游戏展上，CryTek公司公布了新一代CryEngine，近乎完美的模拟雨水蒸发过程演示令人印象深刻。现在，该公司决定让这款优秀的引擎与更多平台的玩家和开发者见面。 CryEngine以高
<imtxc> http://www.ccoea.org.cn/gongju/index.asp
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 中国国际照相机械影像器材与技术博览会
<gfrog> imtxc: 哎呀呀，忘了这个了呢。快开了吧？
<imtxc> gfrog: 37 天，现在就可以报名了
<gfrog> imtxc: onlylove 4月还有车展呢，赶快买相机去拍妹纸啊
<eexpress> gfrog: 准备穷3代？
<gfrog> eexpress: 我家从我爹那辈儿就烧单反呢，所以顶多是穷一下我儿子，哈哈。
<eexpress> 额。这么狠的爹
<PRC_Boy> 单反去旅游的时候感觉真心重啊
<gfrog> PRC_Boy: 必须的，现在 imtxc onlylove 这俩货还没体会到
<eexpress> 镜头才重要，所以镜头各种不兼容，就是骗钱的目的。
<eexpress> 相机没那么重要
<gfrog> PRC_Boy: 旅游用爪机拍拍轻松加愉快啊
<onlylove> gfrog: 毛，这不在研究eos 100d到底值不值得买么
<gfrog> onlylove: 必然不值
<imtxc> eexpress: 就跟淘宝上买东西其实很多商家是为了赚套餐里面的钱一个道理？
<gfrog> onlylove: sony rx100 II
<PRC_Boy> 旅游买个卡片机就可以了吧，我觉得不拍夜景的话爪机够啦，毕竟不洗大照片看毛孔
<imtxc> eexpress: 我发现买标配的话很多商家爱搭不理
<eexpress> imtxc: 反正吧。镜头转换器，有时候比相机贵。
<gfrog> imtxc: 你管他搭理不搭理，总有肯卖给你的
<eexpress> imtxc: 标配，当然没高利润
<imtxc> eexpress: N 家 C 家镜头群也很全了，不至于转换吧
<imtxc> 淘宝上算是怕了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怎么想的，脑袋坏了？标配怎么赚你附件钱
<gfrog> imtxc: 玩儿定焦，必然入C家
<eexpress> 自家的，都要转的。
<imtxc> gfrog: 痰與？
<gfrog> imtxc: 要傻锐，就是泥坑
<onlylove> imtxc: 微单和单反镜头卡口不一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛痰盂，1.2 50mm定焦
<imtxc> 恩，泥坑 7100 连低通都去了，应该更锐了？
<imtxc> onlylove: ....
<gfrog> imtxc: L啊，擦，痰盂泥坑家也有
<eexpress> imtxc: 去门口撞几下，撞傻后，你才可以深深的深入单反世界。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看，和你说是L头
<onlylove> imtxc: 没红圈，你好意思的
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 推荐费涨了
<gfrog> imtxc: 泥坑家玩儿定焦还是差点意思。
<eexpress> 一年不升级一次，你都不好意思说玩单反。 imtxc
<gfrog> imtxc: 不过丫两家的大三元到都那么回事
<imtxc> 你们的输入法居然有痰盂这个词
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟我没毛关系，我又不贩人
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过泥坑39点对焦，秒掉牙膏啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 毛线用
<imtxc> adam8157: 你把色大象卖进去了没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 他没说要来啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 你旅游拍拍还能有功夫巴拉那么多对焦点？
 * eexpress 转出一个2G的ogg。
<imtxc> 对于心里长草了的，还是得自己试试才能死心吧
<PRC_Boy> 话说你们在Ubuntu聊天室讨论相机是什么心态？
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰： 2G ogg 转出
<gfrog> PRC_Boy: 这里唯一不讨论的话题八成就是ubuntu
<eexpress> CyrusYzGTt: 死家伙。你这么无聊。
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 父神兼母神， 安好
<eexpress> gfrog: 你头发零落，肯定是小时候没奶吃，被你爹坑的。
<PRC_Boy> 也是，我在ubuntu里面说了句大家好，然后就收到提示要我进 ubuntu-cn了
<imtxc> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰： 神赐闲人
<imtxc> PRC_Boy: 你可以讨论ubuntu的问题啊
<imtxc> superuser_do: 话说你的拓扑到底啥样的
<gfrog> eexpress: 我爹是让我带坑里的……
<gfrog> eexpress: 然后他就自己上瘾了
<CyrusYzGTt> 神曰： 坑子
<eexpress> 。。
<imtxc> 话说想起来我爹当年也是拿了一年的工资买了个海鸥啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 我手里还有一海鸥一凤凰一梅花呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 还有个菜丝儿
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 最近好郁闷， 宽带快过期了，， 没有钱 续费，，
<imtxc> gfrog: 土豪才显露出来。。
<PRC_Boy> 我问个问题啊，我装Ubuntu12.04.3-amd64 用的虚拟机VMware 可以那个共享到主机windows文件夹总是不行，安装那个 tools的时候老是提示找不到 kernerl header
<gfrog> imtxc: 都是几百羊收的
<eexpress> CyrusYzGTt: 去找一个妹子。多蹭几下。
<eexpress> 海鸥？啥时代的
<gfrog> eexpress: 4B
<gfrog> eexpress: 知道是个啥子东东不
<CyrusYzGTt> PRC_Boy§ 需要另外安装， 我用 fedora ,就这样 yum install kernel-header ,这样
<imtxc> eexpress: 反正我爹那个相机比我早
<CyrusYzGTt> eexpress§ 那我蹭你的
<eexpress> 海鸥，在我影响中，是30年前的东西。。
<imtxc> 差不多了
<eexpress> 曾经不记得转把手的方向，底片全部曝光2次。
<mk3548208> PRC_Boy, sudo apt-cache search linux-header
<gfrog> eexpress: 我擦，你说的是啥机器…… 卷过去的卷儿咋可能再倒回来
<imtxc> 拿回来也曝光了啊
<mk3548208> PRC_Boy, 找到内核 sudo apt-get install your_linux_headers
<eexpress> gfrog: 就这4B.
<CyrusYzGTt> PRC_Boy§ 在这里用，我对 ubuntu .也就是 deb系的 不熟悉，
<CyrusYzGTt> PRC_Boy§ 在这里说，我对 ubuntu .也就是 deb系的 不熟悉，
<gfrog> eexpress: 4B只能往一个方向卷啊，卷完就拿出来了。
<eexpress> 摇把的啊。手动转。 gfrog
<gfrog> eexpress: 那个轴上没把手
<CyrusYzGTt> PRC_Boy§ 问 eexpress ,当年她说过 ubuntu 问 它
<gfrog> eexpress: 摇把的是4A
<eexpress> 额。你这4B的，还不是转的那种。好先进。lol
<gfrog> eexpress: 4B是旋钮
<eexpress> 94
<adam8157> freeflying: http://jandan.net/2014/03/19/injured-in-cushy-shoes.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 不管什么跑步鞋，对人体的伤害是一样的
<gfrog> eexpress: 4A只能拍6x6,4B有挡片拍6x4.5
<eexpress> 那你现在咋还玩这呢。
<PRC_Boy> 多谢 大家 我正在尝试中。。
<gfrog> eexpress: 我是胶片党啊，lol
<eexpress> 收古董？
<eexpress> @@@ 不是吧。还有胶片？
<gfrog> eexpress: 很多呢
<eexpress> 没见过了
<imtxc> 我家好像还有一卷儿了
<imtxc> 那相机再没用过了
<onlylove> 胶片党……这每年要花多钱买胶卷……
<eexpress> 我拍的可爱的小熊猫，全2次曝光。当时后悔好久
<onlylove> 再拍一次咯……只能这样了
<imtxc> 卓美和锐意这两家靠谱么
<yunfan> eexpress: 味道如何？
<imtxc> 五棵松现在跟中关村一样，好多拉客的
<onlylove> gfrog: 胶片的那个多次曝光啥的，怎么玩的
<gfrog> eexpress: lol，兴许还有些奇怪的效果呢，哈哈
<gfrog> onlylove: 拍完一次别卷，接着拍就是了
<yunfan> imtxc: 有哪些项目  收费如何？
<gfrog> onlylove: 135的大多数不能，因为有锁定机构，不过片快门按不下去
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是，是在暗房里面做的还是啥
<gfrog> onlylove: 那就是洗照片的时候做的，拿多张底片在一张相纸上曝光
<imtxc> yunfan: 。。。
<onlylove> gfrog: 我记得柯达有个买胶卷送的手动相机……
<gfrog> on
<onlylove> 哦，多张底片在一张相纸上……哪样做的
<onlylove> 大概明白了
<gfrog> onlylove: 那个相机我没怎么玩过，貌似现在也成了古董了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 我在锐意买过，卓美似乎很多人推荐。但是这两家默认都不带票，带票要加钱。
<gfrog> imtxc: 所以你考虑好，算价钱的时候算上发票价格。
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在默认都带票的了
<gfrog> imtxc: 这我倒还不知道……
<imtxc> 不过卓美现在把货到付款去掉了
<imtxc> 不过，感动厂现在售后不需要发票的
<gfrog> imtxc: 我的感动厂机器都过保很久了
<imtxc> yunfan: 好高级，报的那个名给的票都是二维码
<imtxc> 过保了修一次太蛋疼，所以还是泥坑家的2年保良心
<imtxc> 你坑不航拍的话很容易进灰啊，需要清理
<gfrog> imtxc: 我的感动厂机器买了不到半个月就err99了
<gfrog> imtxc: 然后就返厂半个月
<yunfan> imtxc: 二维码方便用手机嘛 其实很低端
<superuser_do> imtxc: 还没折腾呢
<onlylove> 这得多……
<imtxc> gfrog: 没换？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我的泥坑买来第三天就退了呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 40D，当时50D上市，40D就没新机器了。
<gfrog> imtxc: 于是就修了，我还盼着丫能给我换个50D呢
<imtxc> gfrog: 40D，好多年前的了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 想好事，给你换
<gfrog> imtxc: 6-7年了吧
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在好多D600用户就等着换 D610呢
<yunfan> 超市里居然有黑啤酒卖  喝起来有咖啡味 adam8157
<imtxc> onlylove: 维修点已经不处理D600问题了
<gfrog> imtxc: 然后数码单反卡片胶片玩儿了一圈，发现还是爪机最好用， 囧
<imtxc> gfrog: M43乃玩过不
<mk3548208> 有谁写过webserver的？关于http/1.1的流式传输时如何处理的
<gfrog> imtxc: 试过，买过接环，但是在数码单反上紫边超级严重，我就放弃了
<maplebeats> 我2B了，居然在hive里运行select * from xx limit 10;
<imtxc> gfrog: 经验丰富啊你
<yunfan> maplebeats: hive需要hdfs么
<onlylove> http://forum.xitek.com/thread-574041-1-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.35 kiB
<gfrog> imtxc: 烧过不少钱也走过不少弯路啊
<yunfan> mk3548208: 没写过 但是流失传输的协议我知道 只是chunk阿 你就放个select/epoll 的池子里就是了 有数据就发回去
<mk3548208> yunfan, 是request的流式传输
<mk3548208> yunfan, 我看了了ie的传输图，是把遇到的资源一次性发出去的，然后逐渐接受资源
<yunfan> mk3548208: 那就是 http里有个 chunk的传输阿
<mk3548208> yunfan, 上次我在写python的异步服务器的时候发现的，发现文件传输不正常，后来发现ie下不正常
<yunfan> 他是一个chunk打包一次  而且并不关闭连接
<onlylove> 又TMD走神了，把旧的LOG又冲掉了
<yunfan> mk3548208: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chunked_transfer_encoding
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Chunked transfer encoding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你说的该不是 Etag那种东西吧
<onlylove> 喵的，这次彻底给它写死在script里面……省的每次都忘事
<mk3548208> yunfan, 不是，就是打开网页的时候，文件传输会错位，我后来输出了传输到server的数据，发现有的http request有多个，原先一直以为http/1.1都是发出请求，然后接受数据，然后再发请求。当然连接时不断的。
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Weekly Update notes for Linux Deepin 2013 (03/19/2014) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456695 Bug fixes 0003026： Deepin Terminal:right menu screen clean is fail. Bug fixes : Desktop application group cannot be deleted through drag-and-drop into the Recycle Bin. Deepin Software Center Wps Office updates to its latest version.(9.1.0.4280~a12p4) Three
<^k^>  ─> mirrors are added.： *Georgia Tech. Software Library（US） *SDOST-ASTI（Philippines） *Studenten Net Twente（Holland） Deepin Game Center The following new games are added: * …
<yunfan> mk3548208: 这个我就不晓得了
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<mk3548208> yunfan, 我现在的想法是 socket.recv(1)，遇到\r\n\r\n就截断一次，放入队列中，关键缓冲区只设置1bit，这速度可能有点...
<onlylove> imtxc: 跑完一次test以后，忘了把log备份就直接跑第二次了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后就被直接冲掉了
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Weekly Update notes for Linux Deepin 2013 (03/19/2014) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456699 Bug fixes 0003026： Deepin Terminal:right menu screen clean is fail. Bug fixes : Desktop application group cannot be deleted through drag-and-drop into the Recycle Bin. Deepin Software Center Wps Office updates to its latest version.(9.1.0.4280~a12p4) Three
<^k^>  ─> mirrors are added.： *Georgia Tech. Software Library（US） *SDOST-ASTI（Philippines） *Studenten Net Twente（Holland） Deepin Game Center The following new games are added: * …
<onlylove> imtxc: 我应该让他自动生成新的名字……这样太折腾
<mk3548208> 要下雷雨了。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 自动备份呗
<onlylove> imtxc: 我自动备份到本地了，可是本地的没自动备份就挂了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我越来越觉得自动化害人，原来手动，还每步check下……现在到好……
<^k^> 新 Deepin • Weekly Update notes for Linux Deepin 2013 (03/19/2014) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456703 Bug fixes 0003026： Deepin Terminal:right menu screen clean is fail. Bug fixes : Desktop application group cannot be deleted through drag-and-drop into the Recycle Bin. Deepin Software Center Wps Office updates to its latest version.(9.1.0.4280~a12p4) Three
<^k^>  ─> mirrors are added.： *Georgia Tech. Software Library（US） *SDOST-ASTI（Philippines） *Studenten Net Twente（Holland） Deepin Game Center The following new games are added: * …
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后吧本地的备份也自动备份
<imtxc> 我靠
<imtxc> 谁在论坛刷呢
<imtxc> deepin 的人又来刷了
<daf3707> 封一小时
<daf3707> :-D
<mk3548208> 我觉得他们很努力
<onlylove> imtxc: 还好发现的快，被冲掉的只是不太要紧的文件
<onlylove> 我觉得那个叫黄一孟的更努力
<onlylove> 这好歹机器刷，那个人肉刷
<onlylove> 再就是这种weekly update，应该给深度的警告
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你的缓冲区虽然只设置1bit 硬件的肯定不是这样
<onlylove> http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/dc/14218694.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 佳能 EOS 350D ERR99 故障 修理，买了佳能你就逃不掉。_镜头综合论坛_太平洋电脑网产品论坛
<onlylove> 看了这个以后，突然觉得定焦啥的靠谱点？
<mk3548208> yunfan, 因为接受过来的数据都放在接收队列里的，要把协议放在处理队列，想到也就这个方法了，单线程异步的我还没想到更好的办法
<gfrog> onlylove: 这是机身的bug
<gfrog> onlylove: 跟镜头无关
<onlylove> gfrog: 太平洋那个不就是头的问题嘛
<gfrog> onlylove: 最后都发现是机身的问题，快门设计缺陷
<onlylove> gfrog: 可是镜头排线断了这种问题……
<imtxc> 镜头里面这么复杂啊
<imtxc> 我以为就镜片呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 你家就镜片，STM马达给你自动对焦呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 你指望一堆萤石片片自动对焦？
<imtxc> stm不是C家的么
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑的镜头设计和C家不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 机器也带马达啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不管stm还是usm，里面都是这样的
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> 不过N家的5200之类就没有机身马达
<gfrog> imtxc: N家分G头D头
<gfrog> onlylove: C家都是电子镜头，都带马达
<imtxc> G 的带马达是吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 不知道，反正他俩不一样
<yunfan> mk3548208: 怀疑是你把几个fd混了
<imtxc> ^k^: 弱了吧
<imtxc> ^k^: 我用的大 G 你都没分清楚
<^k^> imtxc, 与此相比，小G S我，你没有说清楚。  16:49 
<mk3548208> yunfan, 我是先把 server_sock 添加到 select的rlist,当有请求时，再把client_sock添加到wlist中的
<onlylove> imtxc: 还好这次的结果比上次好，不然找我要上次的LOG，死定了
<mk3548208> yunfan, 其实我倒现在还不明白select的机制是怎样的，怎样算发生读事件，怎样算发生写事件
<imtxc> onlylove: 我看 D7100 有破7k的趋势
<onlylove> imtxc: 同事有没有有黑卡的，借来玩玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 再摸摸候总的em5
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后再决定
<imtxc> onlylove: 我同事我熟悉的里面只有7000,7100,5100,还有个宾得的
<onlylove> imtxc: 全单反啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 老实说，黑卡不错的机器，而且是卡尔蔡司镜头
<yunfan> mk3548208: 这是driver实现的
<yunfan> mk3548208: 他只是去读而已
<gfrog> onlylove: sony家的菜丝儿就别当真了
<onlylove> gfrog: 水货蔡司？
<gfrog> onlylove: 贴牌儿
<yunfan> mk3548208: 就像并发 看起来100个进程都在同时运行 其实只是轮流占据时间片 只是这cpu跑得快 所以你感觉不出来而已
<onlylove> ……
<gfrog> onlylove: 菜丝儿授权sony使用丫的蓝标
<onlylove> 不过……SONY的机器，除了T系列，其他的没有购买欲望
<gfrog> onlylove: 就跟松下用徕卡一样，都是日本货
<adam8157> gfrog: 微信里冒出benny, 但是无法添加
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛？
<adam8157> gfrog: unable to send the request
<gfrog> adam8157: 你想找他搅基了？
<mk3548208> yunfan, 所以我觉得python开单线程就够了，越开反而越慢
<gfrog> adam8157: 下周跟丫撸串子吧。
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉。
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃的花儿拍的不错呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 管氏翅吧
<yunfan> mk3548208: python有GIL确实如此 但是可以考虑用协程切任务
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu kylin 13.10 x64在windows 8 x64上用Hyper-v安装黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456704 如题！虚拟机启动后选择第二项安装系统后就一直黑屏，无法继续，请高手帮个忙。百度找不到答案。 统计信息: 发表于 由 test20080906 — 2014-03-19 16:37
<gfrog> adam8157: 在哪？
<adam8157> gfrog: 大时代附近
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是鸡翅？
<adam8157> gfrog: 各种烤串, 大腰子
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是人巨多
<gfrog> adam8157: 一早去
<mk3548208> yunfan, 你这一说让我响起了yield的妙用，单线程我只想到了队列的方式 ^_^
<adam8157> yunfan: yield to me
 * gfrog 妈蛋，又多了一个会。
 * gfrog 每天开会开到烦躁。
<happyaron> gfrog: 谢夸奖
<adam8157> gfrog: 拜高管
<gfrog> adam8157: 毛线
<adam8157> gfrog: 这个会是几点的
<gfrog> adam8157: 一早儿
<gfrog> adam8157: 妈蛋，以后赖床不能
<mikecao> 拜高管
<adam8157> gfrog: 拜时差党高管
<gfrog> adam8157: 滚粗
<mikecao> 卧谈会
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 悬赏 100 块 黑入一台主机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456706 IP： 116.76.118.1 要求黑进去获取 管理员权限 统计信息: 发表于 由 ptpt52 — 2014-03-19 17:02
<adam8157> mikecao: +1
<adam8157> bcao: gfrog bye, 家走换鞋打球去了
<bcao> adam8157: 别打了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，土壕。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这才是高富帅啊，我这屌丝得天天蹲办公室
<gfrog> nyfair: 女王
<gfrog> bcao: 乃又出来卖萌
<bcao> gfrog: 膜拜土豪
<yunfan> mk3548208: 没必要 python那个select库就够用  他不是光支持select 也支持epoll
<yunfan> kqueue支持不支持我不知道
<gfrog> bcao: 滚粗，你该去拜 adam
<imtxc> 100 块就叫悬赏。。
<nyfair> wei guang zheng
<yunfan> 刚才蛋蛋找哥什么事？
<nyfair> gfrog: adam那种年收720w的就不仅仅只是拜了
<gfrog> nyfair: 你要去抱大腿嘛？ 我可以给你丫的电话，lol
<bcao> gfrog: 你是高大上。。adam 是萎吊丝。。
<gfrog> bcao: 高大上毛线
<gfrog> bcao: 有贵帽和18摸的在，我哪敢叫高大上
<bcao> 你不也是贵帽的。。
<nyfair> gfrog: 不不，至少我混上1000年前肯定能赶上adam的身价，adam混5000年还敢不上盖茨老爷子
 * yunfan 阿蛋一秒钟几十万上下 会跟你们在这里聊irc?
 * yunfan 你看到地上那张红票子没有？ 阿蛋根本就懒得捡 捡了还损失几十万呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38783
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 超过1万台Linux服务器感染了恶意程序
<onlylove> yunfan: 据说盖茨澄清那个传言，说地上有100刀的票子会去捡的
<onlylove> 偷来的凭证……
<onlylove> 这都什么啊……
<maplebeats> onlylove: 哇，我刚刚写了个hive sql，居然一次运行通过- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 高大上，我就玩过普通的sql
<maplebeats> 今天人品爆发
<yunfan> onlylove: 我知道 你太直了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这都啥关系……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 说起来，你从来没用sql操作过mysql吗？
<maplebeats> onlylove: 当然。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 鲁直男
<onlylove> maplebeats: 那你可以去看下postgres或者mysql的帮助手册
<onlylove> maplebeats: 里面有sql语法
<imtxc> 你们都高大上啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛高大上，你难道每天光吹水？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我也给公司搬机器啊，给同事们买零食啊什么的
<imtxc> onlylove: 前天中午就去超市给大家买水果了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 说起来，跑测试那么久，我都不知道hive长啥样
<onlylove> imtxc: 求搬机器买零食的工作
<onlylove> imtxc: 咱俩换换？
<imtxc> onlylove: 靠，你要抢我饭碗子么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们厂就那么两台机器
<onlylove> imtxc: 说的好像vmware没机器似的
<onlylove> imtxc: 再说了，vmware零食不要钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 那vmware的零食让我采购不
<onlylove> imtxc: 我面试去过的，国内的大都要钱，比方说京东啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 用不到你，每天有人送……
<imtxc> onlylove: 那不爽啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不能让我采购，我就没机会刷卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要积分、羊毛、额度
<onlylove> imtxc: 没计划刷卡，没羊毛薅
<imtxc> onlylove: 还要正大光明的套现途径
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在我们部门的晚饭都是我订的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是个卡奴，我不容易啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你这比我好啊，可以促进同事关系嘛，前台漂亮不
<onlylove> imtxc: 直接勾搭之，别说你们前台男的
<imtxc> onlylove: 前台漂亮，可是我不跟前台打交到啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们厂分部门，各部门有自己的助理妹子
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你部门助理呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 她就坐我旁边，所以我才有机会每天刷卡啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 买零食的时候直接丢前台一份不就完了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们平时的零食啊晚饭啊之类的
<imtxc> onlylove: 是我刷卡，然后跟她要钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 她再跟公司要钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，不能总是找她要钱
<imtxc> onlylove: 一样啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 她自己去也不得给人付钱不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 说你啥好……
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后她可以累计几次给我打一次
<onlylove> imtxc: 觉得不错的要想法有点别的关系
<imtxc> onlylove: 么兴趣
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要没兴趣当我没说
<imtxc> onlylove: 长的还行，关键跟她一起采购过东西，丫逛街速度太快我跟不上
<imtxc> 走着走着就扔我一截
<onlylove> imtxc: 要么你走太慢，要么她对你没兴趣
<onlylove> 昨天突然发现杨树开花了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要有帽子我就t了你
<imtxc> onlylove: 知道就行，干嘛说出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要是对她有兴趣完全可以走快点跟上啊，逛街啥的，你只要买了该买的，就只管走路，四处遥望的任务不是你的
<onlylove> imtxc: 算了，不和你说这些，没意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 给公司买东西，又不是给我买
<imtxc> onlylove: 说了我现在是采购啊
<imtxc> lol
<onlylove> 靠，土豪马下班了？
<onlylove> 我搞不好还2小时
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38785
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 泰坦星上发现“波纹”
<onlylove> 我刚还在想他们一直在吵吵的被抓的李代沫是哪只呢，百度下，一看照片，那不是做广告那个嘛
<imtxc> onlylove: 他是谁的徒弟
<imtxc> 那英的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，我去看下
<onlylove> imtxc: 刘欢
<onlylove> imtxc: 这不是自己在毁自己么
<onlylove> 狱警给监里的犯人们介绍新成员：“他是李代沫，吸毒。”一白发老者马上走过来寒暄“久仰久仰，在下北丐薛蛮子”，然后指着那个捂着屁股的小孩说“他是东邪李天一。” 楼下神回复：阴暗的角落里传来冷冷的声音，“在下南帝薄熙来”。
<yunfan> onlylove: 段子手层次太低 监狱也是有档次的
<PRC_Boy> 据说之前就吸毒
<onlylove> 老李家又添名人
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8.1系统，装了乌班图之后就进不去win8.1了，怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456710 win8.1系统，装了乌班图之后就进不去win8.1了，怎么破 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuhuaya0 — 2014-03-19 18:13
<yunfan> 这种吸毒多半是兴奋剂那种
<yunfan> 只不过比喝酒严重点
<yunfan> 我觉得应该跟海洛因这种区分开
<yunfan> 用管制销售的办法来管理
<onlylove> 这些没啥意思……继续研究竹席还是酷胖哪天发的鱼菜共生
<yunfan> onlylove: 我发的
<onlylove> 啊？这样吗？我记得那天谁讨论陶粒来着……
<yunfan> 那不是我 但是我记得库胖并不研究这个  主席我发给他200多的他都说贵 所以
<roylez> onlylove: 我
<roylez> yunfan: 家里的菜已经发芽了，陶粒买成比水轻的了，鱼还没买
<roylez> yunfan: 5块一斤彩色的那种比水重，昨天订了10斤
<yunfan> roylez: 你这个大忽悠 上次还跟我说贵
<yunfan> 陶例比水轻 那就搞笑了   你是买成过滤水的那种空心的了
<yunfan> roylez: 鱼菜共生意义不大  鱼还是太高级了
<roylez> yunfan: 无所谓，家里花盆可以用
<yunfan> 你应该懂那个食物链能量金字塔
<onlylove> yunfan: 去外面水塘里面捉
<yunfan> 而且还要持续投入鱼食 产出又太慢
<yunfan> 你就是养虾也比他好点
<roylez> yunfan: 最麻烦是武汉养不了罗非鱼，也找不到。能吃又能拉的选项只剩下锦鲤
<yunfan> roylez: 怎么会没有 许多饭店都会有阿
<roylez> yunfan: 玩为主
<yunfan> 罗非鱼倒是常见的生存狂养殖品种
<roylez> yunfan: 罗非鱼10度以下就不吃了
<yunfan> 中国当初引进就是为了廉价生产动物蛋白
<roylez> yunfan: 罗非鱼如果能耐寒就天下无敌了
<roylez> yunfan: http://qq.ip138.com/hl.asp?from=USD&to=CNY&q=100
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 实时汇率查询换算 在线世界各国货币转换
<yunfan> roylez: 那没办法 要靠基因工程了 我还指望菊宇喜湿热呢
<yunfan> 这样我好在家繁殖
<yunfan> roylez: 央行来救了 阿蛋肯定要说后悔没投
<yunfan> 这时候做多就屌了
<onlylove> yunfan: 10度就不吃了……太娇贵，我还是弄北方的鱼看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 家里水库里面弄几个
<onlylove> 嗯，鱼好像不是论个的……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 现有ubuntu在HDD,欲迁移到SSD求建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456711 日用linux快有1年了,但系统级别的操作还是不熟练,希望多多指点 现在情况: 神舟k480n-i5原装 装有win7+linuxmint16(均为32bit) -------------------------------- 打算加一块120G的SSD,变成: 把原有的/分区和/home分区
<^k^>  ─> 完全拷到SSD(此步用什么工具?dd的话本人不太熟练) SSD只装linux的分区,HDD跑win7 开机能引导2个系统,而不用在bios设置引导顺序(查了一下资料, …
<nyfair> 罗非鱼难吃
<yunfan> onlylove: roylez 如果你们是为了好玩 天然 无污染 那你们继续 如果是和我一样为了应付突发情况 那我觉得可以养黄粉虫
<yunfan> 黄粉虫是昆虫 能量效率比鱼高多了 产出也快
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛突发 情况，你还觉得真能打起来？
<yunfan> roylez: 找你的同学们 弄个转基因的绿化草 淀粉含量50% 生长速度极快  水陆皆宜的把
<yunfan> onlylove: 跟打仗没关系 经济崩溃 28年那种情况
<yunfan> 当时要不是二战 可是要饿死不少人的 由于有外敌 那些富人才接受了罗斯福那些政策
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得考虑62年的情况更好
<yunfan> onlylove: 一样的道理
<yunfan> 房价一崩溃 或者人民币突然升上去 都会引起经济崩溃的
<onlylove> yunfan: 黄粉虫这东西，很多人在批量养的……
<yunfan> onlylove: 但是别人都在用粮食养 真到了这种情况下 你自己都吃不饱 哪里会有粮食给虫子吃呢
<caleb-> 打不打很難說的，一二戰前也沒人想到會打起來
<yunfan> 根据能量转换来看 这粮食还不如你自己吃呢 对不对
<caleb-> 就说这回，之前也没人想到毛子会出兵
<yunfan> 要真打起来 都是世界毁灭了 咱们又不像北美那些人  有地堡
<yunfan> 我只考虑我活下来的情况
<onlylove> caleb-: 毛子的黑海舰队在那边
<caleb-> 有地堡也没用，多活不了多久
<yunfan> 要是明天打核大战 反而不担心了 反正都是要挂的
<onlylove> caleb-: 闹起来把他的船给弄了，他不着急？
<caleb-> 珍爱生命，出门要看路、饭后要刷牙，开车要专心
<yunfan> caleb-: 错  如果你在西南 你可以躲到一个有地下暗河的溶洞里
<yunfan> caleb-: 靠流水发电照明和种植
<yunfan> 还能撑过去
<caleb-> 多少有地堡的人出门被车撞死了
<onlylove> caleb-: 这个地区本来就是当时说是送给乌的
<yunfan> 当然附近有磁铁矿就更好了
<onlylove> caleb-: 换句话说，本来就是俄的领土
<caleb-> onlylove: 说是这么说，毛子出兵大家还是挺惊讶的啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 送了还要回来 那我们中国也说 外兴安玲本来就是我们的 历史上当地人给我们进贡了上千年  我们也要回来 俄罗斯可答应么
<caleb-> 事后诸葛都头头是道，事前怎么就没人说？
<onlylove> yunfan: 问题是，现在人主动要求
<yunfan> 还有俄罗斯的贝加尔湖 历史上不一样是我们管的么  照这个逻辑 那俄罗斯要赔不少地呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是 大家不承认这个主动是真的
<yunfan> 你是出兵在先 说别人主动有点说不过去
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果真讨论历史，那样西藏和新疆就不好弄了
<yunfan> 你像格鲁吉亚的南奥賽梯 那个是真的人家主动的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是阿 所以就别扯这个蛋
<yunfan> 没道理就是没道理
<yunfan> 俄罗斯这回得逞了 下回罗马尼亚还有个地方也是不少俄国人的
<yunfan> 还有中亚好像哈萨客斯坦也是
<yunfan> 我看新闻说普京感谢中国支持 不知道是不是将了中国一军
<yunfan> 故意说中国是他那一边 拉中国下水
<yunfan> 就像49年以后 老毛是想接触美国人的 结果韩战一打 就只能一边倒了
<nyfair> 贝加尔湖什么时候是天朝的？
<nyfair> 都是manchu和mongol人
<yunfan> 我是说管辖
<yunfan> manchu是明朝才有的民族好吧
<yunfan> mongol也是宋以后的事情
<yunfan> 唐的时候远至外兴安玲都有都督府
<nyfair> 这更胡扯了，那年代汉人自己都是下等民族，还管辖？
<yunfan> 现在汉人难道不是下等民族么
<nyfair> 不是
<yunfan> 我只说归天朝管理 又没说是汉人管理
<nyfair> 什么是天朝？
<yunfan> 怎么不是 下等民族
<^k^> nyfair: define:天朝？ 封建时代臣下称本朝的朝廷；藩属尊称宗主，封建王朝对外亦自称“|天朝|”。意指本国本 朝是世界的政治、经济、文化中心，是在各个方面领先于周边其他“蛮夷”的“|天朝|上 |...|
<onlylove> nyfair: 行了，你俩别吵了，没意思
<onlylove> nyfair: 你，有本事现在jusss在魔都，敢让他验证下你的身份不
<nyfair> 擦，上回我主动要见校友人家都不搭理，你说那个jusss，谁啊
<yunfan> 天朝就是盘踞着中间的政权而已
<yunfan> 至于蛮夷还是滑夏 我管那么多
<yunfan> roylez: 可以种点甜菜
<yunfan> nyfair: 你的校友是哪个学校？ 该不会是上海市舆论引导人员培训学校吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统下安装windows7的问题!救急.. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456712 各位大哥 救急。 我是ubuntu系统，想在ubuntu系统下安装windows7 我有1块闲置硬盘 sdb 分了2个ntfs区 sdb2 放windows7安装文件 系统准备安装到sdb1 我按照网上的grub ------------------------ grub:>set root=(hd1,2)
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得o'reilly原来有个DIY的书，是一套（是不是这个出版社……忘了）
<yunfan> 我发现nyfair的退出消息很有意思 “爱草不草 不草滚蛋 有许多人想草”
<yunfan> 看来是怨妇一枚
<dexterk> ....
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么diy的
<onlylove> yunfan: 各种东西都有，第一册是园艺多点，第二册往后就是电子的多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像中文名叫爱上制作
<yunfan> onlylove: 园艺都有 ？ 还跟电子是一套书？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只是为了生存目的 跟你们不同
<onlylove> yunfan: http://book.douban.com/subject/4910634/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 爱上制作1 (豆瓣)
<dexterk> ppl是啥？
<^k^> dexterk: define:ppl Our parent company, |PPL| Corporation, contributed $20,000 to the Pocono Alliance through the EITC program. Thanks, Pocono Alliance, for helping more kids |...|
<onlylove> 看来我还没记错，奥莱利的记号还是比较好记的
<yunfan> people
<onlylove> yunfan: 表把社会想的那么严苛嘛，你比较适合野外生存
<yunfan> 年轻人有运算能力要多用 别浪费了天生的处理核心 dexterk
<dexterk> .....
<yunfan> onlylove: 没有 我只是纸上谈兵  所以现在要走出纸堆
<onlylove> yunfan: nyfair的签名经常换的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不像adam这样一直吃红色药丸
<tracyone> 14.04的现在内核版本多少了
<yunfan> onlylove: 至少最近我看都是这个
<yunfan> 可能是最近求欢失败了
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，这个换了有段时间了，上一个好像是日文的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你爬下日志就知道了呗
<linuxlearn315> nihao
<linuxlearn274> hello
<^k^> linuxlearn274:点点点.  19:38 
<yunfan> onlylove: 管她那么多 为他操这心做啥 我就挖挖信息而已
<yunfan> 有没有什么舞好学 又适合家里跳的？
<onlylove> 刚才那个进来转一圈走了的居然是帝都的IP
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个你要问广场大妈
<yunfan> onlylove: 我懒得出门  但是成天坐着也不好
<yunfan> 要搞点室内运动做做 免得生病
<onlylove> yunfan: 你找个瑜伽老师吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者有兴趣去学太极
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38788
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 少林方丈访问Google山景城总部
<yunfan> 我这把年纪还学瑜伽 别把自己腰闪了
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38787
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国加快开发钍核电站
<imtxc> 郑多燕之类的
<onlylove> yunfan: 多大了
<imtxc> 那个字是读 土 么
<onlylove> 我看见这个核电站，突然想起前几天看到的，切尔诺贝利核电站周围连死亡的森林腐烂都不正常的消息
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得它应该念啥
<yunfan> onlylove: 奔三了
<yunfan> 合肥明明有聚变研究 何苦来搞裂变
<yunfan> 是 补吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 没啥，我这边很多都在学，不过都是妹子就是了，认识一个比我小4岁的，也在学
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> yunfan: 聚变还没到可控的地步
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果中国真的弄出可控聚变，那真的走在地球的前面
<tracyone> @^k^这个人是机器人么
<onlylove> imtxc: http://xh.5156edu.com/html3/14505.html cc yunfan
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 钍字的解释---在线新华字典
<onlylove> imtxc: 这是现代造的字
<yunfan> onlylove: 错  聚变是可控的 不可控的叫做氢弹 只不过现在为了控制 输入的能量比输出的多
<onlylove> imtxc: 元素周期表里面一堆这样的
<imtxc> onlylove:
<yunfan> 中国搞的是磁约束 你以为天然磁能约束得住么  都是靠电生磁的
<yunfan> 美国则是国家点火 靠激光 那个也要很大能量输入的
<onlylove> 那惯性能约束住么……
<yunfan> 貌似前一阵国家点火装置能量输出跟输入持平了
<yunfan> 基本粒子这个层面 惯性算个p?
<onlylove> yunfan: 那现在就是磁约束和惯性约束啊
<yunfan> 哪里有惯性约束的 就是磁约束的  美国那个我就不知道了
<imtxc> 105 号之后的那几个元素输入法里面能打出来么
<tracyone> 啊啊啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 看你字体吧，元素周期表这个比现代计算机早
<yunfan> 其实日本人想搞的太空发电有意义点
<yunfan> 不过那东西大家都怕被当武器用
<tracyone> 啊啊啊
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.zhihu.com/question/20669537
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 托卡马克约束和激光惯性约束之间，哪个比较有前途？为什么？ - 知乎
<onlylove> yunfan: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%85%A3%E6%80%A7%E5%B1%80%E9%99%90%E8%9E%8D%E5%90%88
<^k^> ⇪ t: 慣性局限融合 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> yunfan: 我物理不是很好，但是这些还是知道的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那我倒是不知道了
<onlylove> yunfan: 换句话说，我虽然不知道how和why，但是what还是知道的
<yunfan> onlylove: 看来刚才是我说错了
<maplebeats> 我要抓狂了。。。
<maplebeats> 我刚刚把我跑了半个小时hadoop的数据直接delete掉了。。。
<maplebeats> 手贱啊
<imtxc> 再跑半小时呗
<onlylove> maplebeats: 抓狂？直接抓住显示器从窗外扔出去
<onlylove> maplebeats: 最好砸到人
<onlylove> maplebeats: 我今天也把自己的log给冲掉了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 所以我现在还在office
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我也是啊
<maplebeats> onlylove: 30多万行啊，我一个delete下去。。。
<yunfan> 30多万才多少
<yunfan> p大的事
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个条目愣是没说怎么个惯性约束法
<yunfan> 所以我很讨厌中文wiki
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 免费空间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456713 免费空间助力草根站长 嗨，您好，冒昧打搅了，我们是云之家科技有限公司，我司最近推出了免费空间计划，其中有100G全能云免费空间，赠送ACCESS或MYSQL数据库; 我们为的是可以给学生以及资金不宽裕的站长朋友提供一
<^k^>  ─> 个良好的平台，同时也 给程序员提供一个测试程序的平台。 我们承诺只要您的网站没有违法信息就可以永久免费使用。 申请地址 http:// …
<onlylove> yunfan: 我估计英文wiki也说不明白，这是高能物理的内容
<onlylove> yunfan: 你找杨振宁这个档次的给你说说吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 未必 许多条目看英文的 人家一个动画就清楚了
<yunfan> 不过也有中文弄得好的 reddit今天推了中文条目 是解释快排的
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是我觉得这个始终应该还是编辑wiki的人很少能接触到的东西
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说哈勃这样的有自己的页面
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早.
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 髌骨带好用否?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 99入了个屌丝侬的心率表
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<yunfan> onlylove: 应该是责任心的问题 老外都是喜欢那东西 所以去维护他
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 早
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 早.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 你这是肉翻了？
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没有呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 最近几天要工作
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 怎么老觉得你时区不对
<onlylove> job set up 下，就可以下班啦
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 这么早就下班?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我刚开始上晚班儿
<tracyone> 神马工作还有晚班？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 别闹，我上午九点到的office，现在差不到一小时就晚上21点了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 别闹, 我十点到office, 晚上回来继续工作到12点
<tracyone> 保重
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 您老人家忙，不打扰了
<onlylove> 啦啦啦，下班
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还多久下班？我先跑了
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  20:13 
<imtxc> onlylove: 我8:30
<imtxc> onlylove: 白~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 我叫你, 你丫不答应
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 艹!
<zenNamaste> t了!
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥时候
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 几分钟之前
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚刚
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 额,不能怪我,我屏幕太大,你发了一个字,太短了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 屏幕太大?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 炫富行为
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 艹
<zenNamaste> imtxc: t了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你忙完了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没呢
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 在家?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: tnnnd, 最近忙疯了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还tmd天天被催
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我要找个漂亮妹子实习生来帮我分担工作
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 明天就内推
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不然太累了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有人找你推了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 连个给按摩后背肩膀的都没有
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这种工作是人干的吗?!
<imtxc> 靠
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 卓美靠谱不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 看上去靠谱
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你要入手哪款儿相机?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 之前几天你没来
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我都入了又出了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 啥货?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: D7000
<imtxc> 18-140mm
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫真快呀...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 速出侠
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真替你妹子委屈
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 是退了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 坏的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 尼康, 质量不行?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 尼康的东西, 确实... 质量不考究
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 质量都一样, N 家不行, C 家也好不到哪里去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, 所以要买s家呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不过我那部机器的问题也太草蛋, AF 功能打不开..
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 索尼犯下滔天大罪, 导致民不聊生  听起来就给力
<zenNamaste> imtxc: .. ... ....
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://att.bbs.duowan.com/forum/month_0904/20090401_b3b9c09d2a12043b2a80i5vE3DJhi55t.jpg
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我还是推荐索尼
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你买sony rx1吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 侯总这两天给我放奥巴的毒呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: m4/3不考虑
<zenNamaste> cc freeflying
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 奥巴家的对焦系统是很良心
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 富士的感光元件是业界良心
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我还打算接着入泥坑, 把玩了下, 个人觉得N家的手感好
<imtxc> 下班先
<imtxc> 赶班车去了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩, bye
<zenNamaste> 还tm有班车.
<Guest51964> 有人吗？
<^k^> Guest51964:点点点.  20:51 
<motojj> ?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2013年图灵奖授予了微软计算机科学家Leslie Lamport http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456715 lij3nkCQcQB2.jpg 美国计算机学会（ACM） 宣布了 2013年度的图灵奖得主：微软研究院的首席研究员 Leslie Lamport 。ACM的新闻稿说，Leslie Lamport在分布式和并发系统的理论实践上作出了重要贡献
<^k^>  ─> ，提出了因果律、逻辑时钟、状态机复制和顺序一致性等概念。Lamport在MIT获得学士学位，在Brandeis大学获得数学硕士和博士学位，先后在 …
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 天气软件安装后找不到了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456717 我用的系统是lubuntu12.10／64位，本来想安装麒麟的中国农历，但找不到，而找到http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=309740&p=3062292&sid=adb639157f933591a179b413013996cc这个了（在248楼下载），双击后在GDEBI中安装，安装
<^k^>  ─> 完成后找不出来。请前辈们指点一下。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2014-03-19 22:25
<maplebeats_> l5e人死哪儿去了，有人知道么
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-20
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu默认内核参数中的vt.handoff=7是什么?何种作用? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456722 ubuntu默认内核参数中的vt.handoff=7是什么?何种作用? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2014-03-20 7:48
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • chrome历史记录清不干净 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456723 history.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2014-03-20 8:06
<zhouqt> freeflying: 猴总
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 用ideapad yoga 13的烦心事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456724 一直为ideapad yoga 13的网卡驱动烦心。 到目前为止，似乎没有见到笔记本自带网卡的内置驱动。一直用 git 从 https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723au 拉驱动，用DKMS管理，倒也无妨。然，这两天跟随升级，却发现网卡驱动
<^k^>  ─> 不兼容了。从3.13.0-16升级到3.13.0-17、3.13.0-18，出现网卡在1～2分钟后没有流量，断开连接。无奈，退回3.13.0-16，暂时使用正常。考虑到4月 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 万台Linux服务器感染后…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456725 2014-03-19 15:37 　万台Linux服务器被感染后会带来哪些严重后果？今天，捷克安全厂商ESET公司发布一份关于Linux平台的技术文档，分别记录了上月发现的OpenSSH后门、用户凭据泄密安全问题。截至今日，已经有
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • SSD上安装完ubuntu进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456728 昨天在一个16G的SSD上安装了个ubuntu 12.04 64位的server版本，安装的时候一开始用U盘安装，奇慢无比，后来用的外置光驱安装，速度尚可以。可是安装完之后就发现问题了，启动电脑，加载过主板信息后黑屏
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚看了论坛帖子，D7K要比60D好些
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实差不多,不过我不喜欢60D那个18-135套头
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是，D7K比60D高一档，佳能和尼康是错位的，也就是说60D是填尼康空隙的产品
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然,他们两家本来就是合作伙伴啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38791
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | SYNPROXY：廉价的抗DoS攻击方案
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38793
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Full-Disclosure邮件列表关闭
<imtxc> onlylove: 再看吧,要不要当C党
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓的，要我说就是喜欢不喜欢的问题
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/431015
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 佳能（中国）售后服务 上门取机业务上线 6月30日前免服务费_Canon中国官网优惠_国内优惠_ 消费提示_什么值得买
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个不错啊,不过我目前在帝都这个倒不是太大的问题
<onlylove> http://wikibon.org/blog/5-old-school-hackers-where-are-they-now/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 5 Old School Hackers: Where Are They Now « Wikibon Blog
<onlylove> 我突然觉得有必要搞个ssh来做梯子
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教一个问题啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456729 写一个脚本用wget发送一个http 到一个网站，如果通过会下载一个文件，如果没有通过返回403，sleep 120s 重新发送 如果返回204 ，退出脚本 请问怎么实现啊，怎么判断这个返回值 谢谢啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 木头人 — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -03-20 10:19
<onlylove> 虽然平时不用，想用的时候没有真麻烦
<freeflying> imtxc: 还纠结买佳能和泥坑啊
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • gnome3，这是什么情况？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456730 经常出现这样的情况。 只有，注销或者重启才能解决。 1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 杨浩晨 — 2014-03-20 10:24
<freeflying> http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B008623EDE/ref=gbsl_img_c-1_6629_4aaa3ee1?smid=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=1HP1QF1Z9BDH9PY0J1E4&pf_rd_i=2221688051&pf_rd_p=168296629
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： OLYMPUS ミラーレス一眼 OM-D E-M5 ダブルズームキット ブラック 1605万画素 防塵 防滴 OM-D E-M5 DZKIT BLK: カメラ・ビデオ 价格:￥ 64,800
<freeflying> imtxc: ^^ 剁手价了
<imtxc> freeflying: 是啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 可是还是觉得到时候会长草单反
<imtxc> freeflying: 那就花两份钱了
<tracyone> :-D
<yunfan> http://modernfarmer.com/2014/03/floating-farms/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=floating-farms
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Floating Farms - Modern Farmer
<yunfan> 这个不错  海上漂浮农场
<yunfan> 很科幻
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Makehuman 1.0.0 正式版发布！Blender 2.7 版发布！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456731 Makehuman 1.0.0 正式发布！（3月17日）不是测试版了，是official stable release稳定版。 http://www.makehuman.org/ Blender 2.7 版发布！（3月20日）有许多重大更新。 http://www.blender.org/ <i
<^k^>  ─> mg src="http://www.blender.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/blender-2.70-splash.png" style="max-h
<onlylove> freeflying: 你看，泥坑给他的机器AF不好用这么厉害的除草剂都没弄死imtxc那棵草，你让他长吧就
<imtxc> onlylove: 我这不打算换门么
<onlylove> freeflying: 有些事，顺其自然的好，看gfrog就是典型
<onlylove> 至于我，什么时候才能从圈里绕出来……
<freeflying> onlylove: 基蛙咋了啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在我就等着 D7k 或者60D 哪个先降价
<onlylove> freeflying: 基蛙玩过各种相机之后，回归手机了
<onlylove> freeflying: 如果imtxc也要转一圈，就让他转呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 侯总的M43又不借给我玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找他商量去，我这几天琢磨着买新电脑……相机先放放，
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要是上周四的D7K都是6099, 现在都6399, 没法买啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 据说，佳能适合拍人，尼康适合拍风景，自己考虑
<freeflying> onlylove: 扯
<onlylove> imtxc: 我无所谓了，我就看看100d，别的机器买不起
<onlylove> freeflying: 肿么了？
<freeflying> onlylove: 镜头才有不同用途
<onlylove> freeflying: 我说了，据说……
<onlylove> freeflying: 就像原来说nv适合3D，ati适合2d或者intel适合视频处理，amd适合游戏一样的
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 100D 能比 D7k 便宜多少 2k么
<onlylove> imtxc: 100d18-55套机京东才4k
<onlylove> imtxc: 机身3k，如果是买机身选50mm定焦才3k6
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧,那就插件2k
<imtxc> 差价
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是d7k好很多
<onlylove> imtxc: d7k无论如何是中端机器，100d连入门都不是
<onlylove> imtxc: 入门是700d和d3200
<freeflying> imtxc: 换个5s吧，拍照杠杠的
<imtxc> freeflying: 5s 信号如何
<imtxc> 我的手机现在最大的问题是信号
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 很好啊
<imtxc> 每天要重启N次
<imtxc> 收个快递外卖啥的都收不到
<freeflying> imtxc: 你5s信号不好?
<imtxc> freeflying: 我们厂里信号都不好
<imtxc> freeflying: 在乡下啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你在软件园里没感觉到信号很差么
<roylez> huntxu: 牛，ip138的汇率查询的都挂了
<roylez> huntxu: 越来越快了
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.xe.com/zh-CN/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=1&From=USD&To=CNY
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ XE： (USD/CNY) 美元 到 中国人民币 的比率
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通？
<huntxu> roylez: 剛想跟你說 lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 该！
<onlylove> imtxc: 联通信号不好什么的地球人都知道
<roylez> huntxu: 早上还看新闻说加速贬值可能性不大 lol
<freeflying> imtxc: 信号很好啊
<huntxu> roylez: 騙人吧，美帝隨時都取消超低利率的感覺了
<freeflying> roylez: 继续跌吧，最好跌到1:8
<onlylove> freeflying: 难道候总也用联通？
<roylez> huntxu: 肯定要骗啊，不骗大佬们怎么坑你钱
<eexpress> huntxu: 别繁体，假装tw人？你那骗，看着像骟字。
<freeflying> onlylove: 一直用联通啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 候总信号没问题，嗯，你手机可以扔了
<huntxu> eexpress: 你該配老花鏡了
<onlylove> imtxc: 换吧
<imtxc> 那海涛优势就没了
<eexpress> huntxu: 假透了
<imtxc> onlylove: 侯总在高富帅跨国企业, 办公室有联通公司装的信号塔
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04批量自动安装卡住的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456732 跪求各位大神： 在用PXE+DHCP+tftp批量安装ubuntu12.04时，自动安装卡在磁盘分区————分区方法：向导-使用整个磁盘，向导使用整个磁盘并配置LVM。。。。。。这个界面，ks.cfg文件配置如下： #G
<^k^>  ─> enerated by Kickstart Configurator #platform=x86 #System language lang en_US #Language modules to install langsupport zh_CN --default=en_US #System keyboard keyboard us #System mous …
<imtxc> onlylove: 怎么能跟侯总比
<imtxc> onlylove: 人在巨无霸跨国企业啊
<roylez> imtxc: 屁，候总在内裤里放了个联通发射器
<eexpress> 巨无霸？麦当劳？
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 现在6.21 了?
<roylez> 必须的啊
<huntxu> eexpress: 別不服老
<eexpress> huntxu: 假鬼子。自己比较那字。你多大字体。
<eexpress> 你还以为你要骟乐乐
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Xubuntu 13.10 ibus没法记住每个窗口的输入法状态？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456733 比如说在聊天软件里一般都切换到中文输入法，而在终端里当然要用英文键盘；在Xubuntu 13.10里iBus设置界面里的这个选项没了，输入法状态也没法记忆，只能全局所有窗口用一
<^k^>  ─> 个；用dconf看配置文件，有个use-global-engine没勾选，还有个input-source的per-window选项默认没勾选，我给勾选了也不好用。 记得以前（Xubuntu 1 …
<huntxu> eexpress: 騙 騸
<huntxu> 9號字我都能看出區別
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 往死里践踏 roylez 
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<roylez> palomino|working: 有我的排山倒海的架势么？
<palomino|working> 没有
<palomino|working> 会被+q的
<imtxc> onlylove: 中午了跟我家老爷子商量商量
<onlylove> imtxc: 商量啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 要不要C家
<huntxu> 奇葩樂樂
<imtxc> 反应好慢啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 这种事情，你家老爷子能给啥建议
<imtxc> onlylove: 因为不是给我用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，你家老爷子足够潮，知道C家和N家
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧,我问问再给加1k预算他能不能接受
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正这种事我决计不会和我家老爷子商量，他对那个不懂
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以他能说的唯一一句话，你觉得哪个好买那个好了
<imtxc> 也对
<roylez> huntxu: http://sivers.org/images/pigeon.jpg
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38795
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenSUSE 13.2将默认使用Btrfs文件系统
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38794
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《虚幻引擎4》和《CRYENGINE》皆采用订阅模式
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  11:41 
<jusss> 看电影比待机时间还长，笔记本，为什么？
<jusss> eexpress: 请教神，为啥看电影比啥也不开还省电，笔记本
<yunfan> 谁知道是否真的啥也不开
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何修改显示器的尺寸 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456737 我使用一台24寸液晶电视作为显示器 现在的问题是系统将24寸的显示器认为是32寸的 使用标准的1920*1080分辨率 左侧和上端显示不全。降低分辨率就可完全显示不过出现变形。如何修改显示器默认尺寸为24寸 使
<^k^>  ─> 用hdmi连接 显卡为GT218 统计信息: 发表于 由 bask422 — 2014-03-20 11:57
<jusss> yunfan: 我笔记本看电影能坚持4个小时左右，不看电影就能坚持2个多小时
<jusss> yunfan: 看电影反而比较省电，感觉有点怪
<onlylove> zhouqt: 又重启了？
<gfrog> onlylove: reconnected
<yunfan> 问题在于谁知道你不看电影时候比看电影时候多跑了什么进程呢
<yunfan> 再一个看电影时候屏幕相对黑一点 这个也别忘记了
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/431669 苏宁的这种抢购我第一次看到有货
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Nikon 尼康 D3200 单反套机（含18-105mm VR镜头） 3899元包邮_苏宁易购优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<grahamsavage> hey.. what chinese input do you guys use in ubuntu?
<grahamsavage> the osx works really well, but i tried one yesterday in ubuntu and it always guesses the wrong characters so it's really really slow to type
<imtxc> onlylove: 京东手机客户端还真有价格优惠
<grahamsavage> hmmm :/
<grahamsavage> http://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-10-chinese-input-pinyin-chewing.htm << which one?
<^k^> ⇪ t: Pinyin Joe - Ubuntu 10/11/12/13 Chinese input methods: IBus Pinyin, Chewing and more
<imtxc> grahamsavage: fcitx-googlepinyin
<grahamsavage> imtxc: thankkyou
<onlylove> imtxc: d3200的套机镜头105的？比牙膏的18-55焦段多不少
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃肥来啦
<gfrog> onlylove: 大套 vs 小套
<onlylove> imtxc: d3200机身没对焦马达，马达在镜头上……
<onlylove> gfrog: 不过看起来d3200比d700好很多啊，d700还是1800的呢
<gfrog> onlylove: ……
<onlylove> gfrog: 肿么了？
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦，错了，700d
<onlylove> gfrog: 牙膏厂的，果然需要挤
<onlylove> 现在尼康对焦和像素都比牙膏的好呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu可以察看过去的更新记录么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456738 如题， 想看看以前自己更新过什么，但是不知道怎么察看。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangwode90 — 2014-03-20 13:02
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 牙膏挤没了难道？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在等D7k 破6k
<imtxc> onlylove: 已经在6099 绕了两周了
<imtxc> onlylove: 从 64xx 到 6099 用了不到一月
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是再等等吧
<ofan> \u: http://forum.kerbalspaceprogram.com/threads/68502-WIP-Principia-N-Body-Gravitation-and-Better-Integrators-for-Kerbal-Space-Program
<jiero> imtxc:  那是什么东西。
<^k^> ⇪ t: [WIP] Principia: N-Body Gravitation and Better Integrators for Kerbal Space Program
 * jiero 不明白装备党啊。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<jiero> onlylove: 买啥好吃的了没。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我之前一直不知道手机端还有那优惠,不然前两天在 6099 送卡和读卡器的时候我就下单了
<jiero> onlylove: 我丢出了 77元买了一套蓝色短袖衣服。今年已经在衣物上花了 77元了，就此结束
<jiero> imtxc: 我买了一垂直鼠标
<jiero> imtxc: 我现在又有了一号店退货经历，果然上海人，退货这么麻烦。
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> jiero: 侬这个不系子量问题啦
<imtxc> 擦,好像不对
<jiero> imtxc: 啥。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 啥是垂直鼠标
<jiero> palomino|working: 噢。我还没有当当的退货记录，赶紧搞个。
<palomino|working> 汗
<imtxc> jiero: 我用过的 B2C, jd 是退货最干脆的,当然我之前买的是小件
<palomino|working> 就是那种竖着的 imtxc
<palomino|working> 按键在侧面
<jiero> imtxc:  amazon 也好。
<palomino|working> 我从没退过。。
<palomino|working> 只换过
<imtxc> palomino|working: 竖着用?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 恩,也是是换的,jd家不错,换货的时候送货员就把新的拿过来了
<palomino|working> 手自然握住 imtxc
<palomino|working> 我给你找个图
<palomino|working> http://image.tianjimedia.com/\uploadImages/2012/038/Z46O3VOMTX99.jpg
<jiero> imtxc:  http://item.jd.com/637162.html 我买的这款。
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 【多彩M618】多彩（Delux）M618 无线垂直鼠标 黑灰【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> 哦,看到了,我以为是在墙面上用的呢
<palomino|working> 同事用的也是这款 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 步骤基本一致
<palomino|working> 这几年用过最反人类的就是苹果的鼠标
<imtxc> 这种鼠标有什么好处
<palomino|working> 太tm难用了
<palomino|working> 手舒服啊 imtxc
<palomino|working> 拿着它姿势比较自然
<imtxc> palomino|working: 对啊,苹果鼠标用掌按的话很累的
<jiero> palomino|working: 在yixun退个9元买了包邮的无线网卡，对方直接不要我退了，给了我9元返卷。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你要是有手指头就好了
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<jiero> palomino|working: 你知道我的理由是啥么。。。
<palomino|working> :o jiero
<palomino|working> 网卡功率太小?
<jiero> palomino|working:  就是我找  adam 他们搞的那破 realtek 无线网卡。。。
<imtxc> 那以后左键右键就叫上键下建了
<jiero> palomino|working:  12.04 之前版本可以用，之后内核驱动过时的
<jiero> palomino|working: gfrog 让我买 ubuntu商业支持找 adam 搞好。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 用掌按怎么累啊。力矩小？
<palomino|working> ... jiero
<imtxc> jiero: 太薄吧
<jiero> palomino|working: 那标签上写支持 linux我才买的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我最近比较背,买东西必退
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=13894
<imtxc> ^k^: 死鬼,干活
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己点进去就是，死不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 墙外链接?
<^k^> imtxc, 你是男人还是女人？  13:20 
<onlylove> imtxc: 不清楚，弯弯的网站
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然，如果把墙限定到大陆的话，任何大陆以外的都是墙外的……只是有的被墙有的没有
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天我的梯子不给力
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
<imtxc> onlylove: 打开了,看正体累啊 cc huntxu
<imtxc> onlylove: 倒不是认字累, 是看词汇累, 單眼相機 这种叫法不习惯啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，无所谓了，就是单镜头的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要习惯弯弯的词汇
<imtxc> 數位單眼相機
<onlylove> imtxc: 我虽然当时迷糊，不过过一会儿就明白了
<imtxc> 这就是 DSLR 的意思?
<onlylove> imtxc: 比方说数据机印表机啥的
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<onlylove> imtxc: 数码单镜头反光相机
<onlylove> imtxc: 里面的s，就是single的意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 我知道英文的意思啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 知道还问！
<adam8157> imtxc: 你又败家
<imtxc> onlylove: 我问的是那句呆湾词
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有啊, 我是解毒 lol
<imtxc> adam8157: 手表我已经出了......
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥玩儿
<imtxc> adam8157: 预出掉了已经
<yunfan> adam8157: 可看到我给你发那个 海上农场了？
<imtxc> adam8157: 到手就转手 lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 我说要给你了么?
<adam8157> yunfan: 乜
<imtxc> adam8157: ||| 乖, 到时候赚了钱咱俩分
<yunfan> adam8157: http://modernfarmer.com/2014/03/floating-farms/
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ Floating Farms - Modern Farmer
<yunfan> 我早说了 将来那些岛国要发达的
<adam8157> 人刀跌惨了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你是不是后悔没投？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你们有美钞的不是赚了
<adam8157> imtxc: 赚个屁, 一直都是赔
<imtxc> gfrog: 5S 好大光圈儿你居然能拍出背景虚化的片儿来
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • iOS开发进阶教程【第一季小试牛刀】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456739 一套关于iOS开发视频教程的进阶教程，主要讲解了iOS开发的基础内容：基本界面的创建、基本控件以及一个手把手的完成一个iOS小应用的开发。 教程内容有： 00-开场白 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2
<^k^>  ─> 064 01-iOS开发概述 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2065 02-搭建UI界面 http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2066 03-初识UIViewController和UIView http://www.icoolxue.com/play/2067 04- …
<gfrog> imtxc: 爪机
<gfrog> imtxc: 爪机也能出好片儿的
<onlylove> imtxc: 手机拍虚化很容易啊……
<adam8157> huntxu: 莫耶斯命硬啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 贴这目标拍?
<gfrog> imtxc: 另，是4S
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 明儿撸串儿去？
<adam8157> gfrog: 明天不行 =,=
<gfrog> adam8157: 约妹纸了？
<palomino|working> ...... gfrog
<palomino|working> 我把串看成别的字了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 咩
<adam8157> 乜
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> 我错了...>_<
<gfrog> adam8157: 不是妹纸？ 那是汉纸？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你看成啥了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 在公司需要一双拖鞋了
<gfrog> imtxc: 你要制造恐怖袭击？
<imtxc> gfrog: ..
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.kafeitu.me/git/2012/03/27/git-submodule.html
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ Git Submodule使用完整教程 - 咖啡兔 - HenryYan
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • tar的flash插件解压后如何安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456741 因为在线无法安装，只能下载tar文件，并执行如下命令解压了下一步应该如何才能安装呢。谢谢。 uu@ubuntu:~/下载$ tar zxvf install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz libflashplayer.so readme.txt usr/ usr/bin/ usr/bin/fla
<^k^>  ─> sh-player-properties usr/share/ usr/share/pixmaps/ usr/share/pixmaps/flash-player-properties.png usr/share/kde4/ usr/share/kde4/services/ usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_adobe_flash_pla …
<onlylove> gfrog: 拖鞋和恐怖袭击啥关系？
<gfrog> onlylove: 穿拖鞋不是释放毒气弹么
<onlylove> gfrog: 哦这……imtxc有这功能？
<gfrog> onlylove: who knows
<onlylove> imtxc: 求证实
<uewdl> 什么东西
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38799
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | iPhone占中国八成高端手机市场
<huntxu> roylez: 凶殘地往上跑中
<onlylove> hoxily: 测试别人去，你没完了还
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有没有
<hoxily> onlylove, :p
<onlylove> hoxily: 下次干坏事的时候记得别用自己的ip
<hoxily> onlylove, ip?
<onlylove> 不知道？不知道算了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就是怕热
<onlylove> imtxc: 你怕热还好点，你知道容易出汗才是郁闷的
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<roylez> huntxu: 有好事不？
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西土壕大大
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙你的蛤蟆呢
<gfrog> roylez: 是你的蛤蟆
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西，清明去武汉还能看到樱花嘛？
<roylez> gfrog: 清明是什么时候？
<XinXing_Zheng> how could I restart Fcitx to input Chinese? My Fcitx always dead if I change something
<roylez> gfrog: 上周末我去了，没开花
<gfrog> roylez: 4.5/6/7
<superuser_do> ubuntu下面看chm文档有什么工具？
<Router2> superuser_do chmsee
<adam8157> Router2: 有好事儿没
<superuser_do> Router2:3q
<Router2> adam8157 什么好事
<adam8157> Router2: 发错了, 不好意思
<adam8157> roylez: 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 菜发了芽
<adam8157> roylez: 看不懂
 * cherrot 记得之前用的vim代码提示插件是能把函数定义（参数列表）显示出来的，现在怎么不能了呢。。。 cc adam8157 你知道咩
<adam8157> cherrot: echofunc
<adam8157> echofunc.vim
<cherrot> adam8157: 好 我瞅瞅
<roylez> 搞基蛋啊
<cherrot> adam8157: thx ;)   roylez 猪洗澡
<cherrot> roylez: 主席早 。。。
 * cherrot 其实我故意的
<uewdl> 哈哈
<onlylove> adam8157: 竹席在搞鱼菜共生，你有兴趣没
<MeaCu1pa> .......
<adam8157> onlylove: 乜
<MeaCu1pa> 我儿子养的金鱼活了1年，秘诀就是少吃...
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 毛线少吃，吃少了就瘦了，吃多了会撑死，鱼没有吃饱了这个概念，只要你喂食，他就吃
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你不是以为你能吃多少，鱼也吃多少吧……
<huntxu> roylez: 祝你早日成功換服
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<imtxc> onlylove: 你理解错酷帕的意思了
<imtxc> onlylove: 他的意思是养鱼的秘诀是少吃鱼
<Chip1> ...我是新来的
<Chip1> 为啥我是Chip1。好晕……看来我需要熟悉一段时间
<onlylove> imtxc: 吃多了会咋样，连金鱼都吃掉还是吓到金鱼？
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是不要一次把养的金鱼吃玩
<Little-Chip> 现在看看……
<fengjian> ubuntu-cn论坛只要你用ios设备访问，就会有个app广告弹出来问你下载不下载
<fengjian> 而且开一个页面弹一次。。
<fengjian> 我靠
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总连irc上的都少了呢
<uewdl> 上班适合养鱼不
<eexpress> roylez: 你养得鲶鱼还是鳄鱼
<eexpress> fengjian: 当你购买那设备时，水果你给了你标签：钱多人傻喜欢看广告。lol
<roylez> eexpress: 崽崽鱼
<eexpress> roylez: 养点有特色的鱼
<eexpress> 崽崽鱼，是湖北特色？
<yunfan> roylez: 养泥鳅好点
<eexpress> 还不如养蚂蝗，卖钱多些。
<roylez> eexpress: 崽崽样子的鱼
<eexpress> 你家的女儿，才像鱼
<uewdl> 哈哈
<yunfan> 养黄粉虫
<yunfan> 用油炸
<roylez> huntxu: 6.22了，太威了
<cherrot> adam8157: autoload_cscope 会照顾 ctags 么？
<adam8157> cherrot: set tags=tags;   后头那个;就实现了autoload_cscope的功能
<roylez> cherrot: 切肉的渣渣
<huntxu> roylez: 好凶殘
<gfrog> adam8157: 纳尼？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你确定那个;是干这个的？
<gfrog> huntxu: 帅胡
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 那为毛vimrc里还得单独写cscope的配置
<cherrot> adam8157:  好的
<cherrot> roylez: 猪洗澡~
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 cscope太高端
<cherrot> roylez: 今天有个十八摸的人来面试。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 我脚的土壕铛说错了呢
<adam8157> 2) Upward search: Here you can give a directory and then search the directory tree upward for a file.  You could give stop-directories to limit the upward search.  The stop-directories are appended to the path (for the 'path' option) or to the filename (for the 'tags' option) with a ';'.  If you want several stop-directories separate them with ';'.  If you want no stop-directory
<adam8157>  ("seach upward till thre root directory) just use ';'.
<cherrot> gfrog: 没错啊  这个问题我记得我还专门查过。。
<cherrot> adam8157: 我去 这么快。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 乖
<gfrog> adam8157: 你贴这段跟cscope毛关系没有啊。
<gfrog> adam8157: 说的是ctags
<adam8157> gfrog: 唉... "15:52 < cherrot> adam8157: autoload_cscope 会照顾 ctags 么？"   这个插件的作用就是Upward search and load
<cherrot> adam8157: 那就方便多了 我自己写的是 查看代码当前目录和$PWD下有没有 cscope.out  明显弱爆了
<adam8157> ctags和cscope其实都是渣渣
<cherrot> adam8157:  越用越难用。。
<uewdl> kangle mysql的配置文件在哪
<cherrot> adam8157: 你写C的 怎么不用 clang 和  youCompleteMe ?
<adam8157> cherrot: 我疯了? 稍微改动一下就整个编译kernel? 而且kernel用了一堆gnu扩展
 * huntxu 圍觀 cherrot 被當當怒斥
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦 这玩意儿会检测改动并编译的。。  那还是轻量点好
<onlylove> adam8157: 你写个比ctags好的东西吧！
<cherrot> huntxu: 胡子叔叔么么哒
<adam8157> onlylove: 等王垠
<huntxu> adam8157: 他那個不是支持py和ruby而已麽
<onlylove> adam8157: 我就没见yinwang那废物写过像样的东西出来
 * cherrot 王垠对语法树相当有研究啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過py確實需要，自帶的ptags只能勉強
<onlylove> cherrot: 有研究有毛用，talk is cheap show me your code
<huntxu> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/431777 來一個？
<^k^> huntxu: ⇪ GIGABYTE 技嘉 Aivia Osmium 机械键盘（茶轴、白灯背光） 699元包邮_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<adam8157> huntxu: 看不上非主流
<yunfan> huntxu: 他写的东西你用不着而已  他虽然不是神 不过也有不少功底的 至少绝对不是你说的废物
<yunfan> 就像我做web 对我父母来说 也是用不着的
<onlylove> yunfan: 来，他写了啥
<huntxu> yunfan: ...你認錯人了，我沒說話
<onlylove> huntxu: 没啥，和我说的
<huntxu> adam8157: 游戲廠家啊，看來你沒關注電子競技產業
 * cherrot 求低价收购你们淘汰掉的机械键盘 噗
<cherrot> yunfan: 你指错人了 ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 他在google里写过几个自动化parser
<yunfan> 对大公司有点用
<yunfan> 对我们公司这种就那两个代码的没意义
<onlylove> adam8157: 王垠现在转战windows了吧，你还是自己来吧
<cherrot> yunfan: 他太在乎外界的看法 o(︶︿︶)o 唉
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说google用java重新搞了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是龟叔的一个项目
<huntxu> adam8157: 鋼板已經成為以後挑鍵盤的選項了
<yunfan> onlylove: java程序员用java思维写的python代码 重新搞很正常阿  你没见过以前阿蛋给的红毛的python代码 动不动就上M的
<yunfan> 很明显是按java思路写的
<yunfan> 没有发挥优势嘛
<onlylove> huntxu: 键盘要钢板做啥，行凶？
<huntxu> onlylove: 啪啪啪
<yunfan> cherrot: 你把他当神看 按神的要求来对待 当然处处失望了
<cherrot> yunfan: 哪来的神  都是hacker而已
<huntxu> yunfan: 我關注了他一開始給py寫的那個玩意，思路還是蠻靠譜的
<cherrot> yunfan: eexpress 是神 lol
<yunfan> cherrot: 别想太多
<huntxu> yunfan: 貌似現在拿那個做startup去了
<yunfan> 别要求太高 别把他的话太当回事 就行了
<yunfan> huntxu: 这些人最后的下场就是卖给大公司
<huntxu> yunfan: 能賣也是好事啊
<onlylove> 春天啥时候过去……
<yunfan> huntxu: 我是说他这种创业和一般的创业影响力不一样
<huntxu> =.=
<huntxu> onlylove: 到你不發春的時候，春天就過去了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我没有发春啊，只是这几天太干燥，每天喝太多水
<onlylove> huntxu: 春天过去，雨季就来了吧？
<huntxu> onlylove: 哪看你是說哪。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 帝都
<huntxu> onlylove: 帝都雨季不得公歷6月至少麽。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 木有弄明白scanner，PES快来帮忙～
<adam8157> gfrog: PES 6很好玩
<gfrog> adam8157: ……
<huntxu> onlylove: 江南梅雨過後，高壓再北移才到帝都下雨
<onlylove> huntxu: 还得俩月？……
<huntxu> onlylove: 你可以現在去廣東，就下雨了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我去广东做啥……
<huntxu> onlylove: 你要濕度啊，現在基本70%起步
<huntxu> 帝都只有10% TAT
<onlylove> huntxu: 这太湿了吧……
<yunfan> 昨天浙江台州下冰雹 那个大阿
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞定了，原来没弄清楚feeder是啥
<adam8157> gfrog: 送纸器?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<gfrog> adam8157: 我以为是底下打印的那个送纸器呢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38803
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 玉兔仍然活着，但无法再移动
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38802
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 佛山引入实名足疗桑拿制度
<fengjian> 现在有完美c/c++跳转了。
<fengjian> 基于libclang的rtags
<fengjian> emacs插件
<eexpress> tag这模式，没完美的吧。
<fengjian> 编译器分析的tag，怎么不完美。
<eexpress> tag本来就不完美。比不过ide，带库支持补全
<fengjian> xcode的补全和跳转也是用libclang的。
<fengjian> 有编译器前端参加基本就完美了
<eexpress> 你比20年前的vb。试试
<adam8157> fengjian: 乖, libclang, 得编译成中间代码, 适用范围太小了
<fengjian> 你懂什么是libclang么。。
 * eexpress 幸好我只要vim自带的补全。
<onlylove> 这是要打起来的节奏？
<adam8157> fengjian: 你懂么...
<fengjian> 我用libclang的python bind写过分析器
<eexpress> 我敲锣。 py档次低了
<onlylove> 继续围观
<eexpress> 支持掐架
<eexpress> 怀念bcb的补全
<fengjian> libclang的补全已经完美了，不可能还有方案比这个更高明。
<adam8157> fengjian: 那你回答我 错误代码能不能这个rtags补全? 比如这个c编译不过
<fengjian> 可以
<eexpress> 这么肯定，估计假了
<fengjian> libclang不是真正编译，那时clang的AST输出才需要编译通过
<fengjian> libclang解析过程可以忽视错误的AST
<adam8157> fengjian: 你试试去... rtags需要编译前端, gcc或者clang, 明摆着是编译
<adam8157> fengjian: "16:29 < adam8157> fengjian: 乖, libclang, 得编译成中间代码, 适用范围太小了" 我说的是中间代码
<fengjian> https://github.com/Sarcasm/irony-mode
<^k^> ⇪ t: Sarcasm/irony-mode · GitHub
<fengjian> 补全看这个
<fengjian> 我报过bug
<fengjian> 语法错误也可以补全
<adam8157> libclang的解析过程就是模拟编译stage1的过程... 慢到死, 而且适用范围巨窄
<fengjian> 比如上一行就是错的
<fengjian> 不慢啊，emacs的2个插件都是c/s模式
<fengjian> 专门一个c的服务器跑
<fengjian>         if node.kind == clang.cindex.CursorKind.CXX_ACCESS_SPEC_DECL:
<fengjian>             config = clang.cindex.Config();
<fengjian>             access = config.lib.clang_getCXXAccessSpecifier(node);
<fengjian>             print("access is " + cxx_access[access]);
<fengjian> 这是我的py服务器
 * eexpress 分析， fengjian不会说话。“我报过bug”只能说明报1，2次，应该说“我报的bug”，表示是众多里面的一个。
<onlylove> 估计要被+q了
<eexpress> onlylove: 围观的不说话？
<fengjian> 通过emacs的aysnc进程通信
<onlylove> eexpress: 我不懂编译器啊……
<onlylove> eexpress: 又不会写C
<onlylove> "C is quirky, flawed, and an enormous success."
<eexpress> 这关键是补全，不是C
<eexpress> 蛋蛋要是输了，还要过我这关啊。
<adam8157> fengjian: 那帮忙架个能用的不慢的用libclang分析代码的kernel开发环境吧, 我真得很需要
<fengjian> 我公司项目也是几w行cpp代码，我感觉速度还可以
<fengjian> 内核不需要libclang
<onlylove> eexpress: 我还没写过超过200行的纯代码（算上注释啥的大概有？）
<adam8157> fengjian: 那需要什么?
<fengjian> 而且有pch
<fengjian> 根本不需要运行时分析
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这，，，太弱了。
<adam8157> pch?
<onlylove> eexpress: 我一个写sa脚本的，一个文件能有几行
<fengjian> 用clang_tags生成ctags结构
<fengjian> 然后直接用这个ctags文件
 * eexpress 几w行cpp 不是值得说的事情。是丢脸的事情
<adam8157> ctags说到底还是基于string....
<fengjian> 你先用clang生成ctags的文件
<fengjian> 准确
<fengjian> 然后用ctags玩
<fengjian> 比直接ctags生成的好点
 * officelady 求分享咯chiphell账号
<onlylove> eexpress: 基本就是一堆shell在一起，我不知道写几千行的shell什么感觉
<fengjian> perl邪教也值的嘲笑别人？
<fengjian> 超过100行能看么？
<onlylove> perl邪教……
<onlylove> 完了……
 * adam8157 sigh
<eexpress> 额。居然攻击perl。lol
<onlylove> eexpress: 你直接上吧……
<eexpress> 我写过代码的环境，说出来吓死你的。
<onlylove> eexpress: 人要找你单挑
<eexpress> lol
<fengjian> http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/80259607
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Perl是一种邪教-CSDN论坛-CSDN.NET-中国最大的IT技术社区
<onlylove> 哇，CSDN，吓死了
<fengjian> 我用过ggtags ctags都用过，也快不到哪里去
<huntxu> 怎麽看怎麽像高端黑
<eexpress> 你太小样了。我用pl只是爱好。我用过的语言，说出来，也吓死你的。
<fengjian> 和clang生成的tags有本质区别么？
<onlylove> 貌似debian的updaterc.d有500多行？
<fengjian> 来来来
<eexpress> 别扯远了。你和蛋蛋pk完没。继续说补全。
<huntxu> eexpress: 說來聽聽
<huntxu> eexpress: 你嚇到我我就不用正體字
<eexpress> 嘘嘘，不准打繁体。
<eexpress> 死家伙。lol
<huntxu> 而且我奇怪的是，為毛一說到pl，就往系統管理方向想。。。
<onlylove> fengjian: 请问，其他语言就没有传教了？
<fengjian> ee只要看到py就是弱爆比不上pl
<onlylove> huntxu: 我会先想cgi……怎么破
<fengjian> 我没见过有那个其他语言用户这么热衷于传教
<eexpress> 恩。这点的确是我的看法。
<onlylove> fengjian: 貌似py的传教也不少，而且是以攻击perl的方式
<fengjian> 而且Larry Wall perl圣典。。搞的像宗教一样。
<onlylove> fengjian: 不知道是不是接触的人不一样，我见过的py传教比perl的多得多
<onlylove> fengjian: perl这几年本来不如以前了，学的人少了，py因为简单易学，用户一堆
<onlylove> fengjian: 所以，我见到的py攻击perl的不在少数，ee是少数几个perl用户
<eexpress> 没见我把pl当宗教吧。只是我用的太顺手了。你攻击的方向不对。说明不会说话。
<eexpress> 我因为不满perl的速度，好多都转写成vala了。说明我是实用主义。
<onlylove> 发现现在要攻击谁，先把谁说成和宗教一样
<eexpress> 当时小的东西，还是perl顺手。
<onlylove> 前几天有人批linux，就说Linux是宗教，如何如何
<eexpress> 太顺手了。唉。
<eexpress> 下班。
<fengjian> vala的依赖这么大。。
<fengjian> glib那些一堆。
<fengjian> 还有gobject
<onlylove> 说的好像windows不是宗教
<onlylove> 这么快5点了……
<onlylove> 不知道今天能准点下班不
<onlylove> 还有CSDN这帖子，没有足够的事实一句，就一句话，有意思么，这得多大仇
<fengjian> http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/80286022
<fengjian> zheng
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 我为什么讨厌Perl-CSDN论坛-CSDN.NET-中国最大的IT技术社区
<fengjian> 正文
<onlylove> s/事实一句/事实依据/
<black_angel> 兄弟们，我现在的网络状态有点复杂，我希望能够用上X来上网，看看怎么做？
<fengjian> 这里面才是正文
<fengjian> 很有名的一组帖子
<fengjian> 很多被删了
<fengjian> 发帖的都是一个人。
<cherrot> fengjian: 有名又咋~
<black_angel> 我在8楼，是一个局域网
<black_angel> 局域网当中有一台服务器 50.250 可以连到15楼的一台 2.232 的机器
<onlylove> fengjian: 亲，你还是去看unix痛恨者手册，然后去用windows吧
<black_angel> 然后呢，2.232 这台机器才能上网，我现在就是远程到 50.250 再转入 2.232 来登录的
<onlylove> fengjian: "C is quirky, flawed, and an enormous success."
<onlylove> fengjian: 也许ms的东西比较适合你
<black_angel> 可是呢，我却无法用 ssh -t test@192.168.50.250 ssh -X root@192.168.2.232 来启动 X 程序
<onlylove> black_angel: Xforwarding？
<fengjian> 适合我的是emacs
<fengjian> 还有lisp环境
<onlylove> fengjian: 适合不适合只有自己知道，你不能因为一个语言的缺陷就说别人如何
<black_angel> onlylove: 已经 Xforwarding 了，我在 15 楼的时候可以直接 ssh -X root@192.168.2.232 firefox &
<onlylove> fengjian: lisp？方言比人类语言还多？括号比语句还多？
<onlylove> black_angel: 那就不知道了……
<yunfan> onlylove: lisp规则简洁
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然知道，
<yunfan> 对于不会编程的人来说 我觉得学lisp容易点
<onlylove> yunfan: lisp很多优点
<yunfan> 因为你只要死记一两条规则就行了
<fengjian> lisp的要点是求值
<yunfan> 比如作用据就是最近的括号
<black_angel> onlylove: 现在报的错是 no display specified 应该是哪里需要指定 X 的显示
<fengjian> 你要知道'`,@之类的
<fengjian> 其他都容易了
<onlylove> black_angel: 不知道阿……
<black_angel> onlylove: hoho, 哥也不知道怎么搞了
<onlylove> black_angel: 挨个试试吧……
<black_angel> onlylove: 我去国外问下
<onlylove> 说起来lisp用户好像都高高在上的样子……
<fengjian> exit
<fengjian> 不是，lisp用户不多。
<onlylove> 是咩？看看黑客与画家？
<onlylove> 算啦，玩lisp的都是大牛，一边继续跑test去
<gfrog> billyway: 比例胃
<imtxc> onlylove: 你每天都准点下班啊，牛
<billyway> gfrog, 有啥指示 ?
<gfrog> billyway: 么事
<onlylove> imtxc: 我毛时候每天准点下班了，昨天你又不是没见
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天晚上折腾到凌晨2点才睡，TMD又要8点起来上班
<imtxc> fengjian 呢
<imtxc> 我还要问个 emacs 的问题呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 跑了，说了句lisp用户不多跑了……
<adam8157> 傻逼真多, 靠
<onlylove> imtxc: 真无聊，揪着perl不放，然后说lisp点缺点，就跑了
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天格外多？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你肿么了
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天心情不好, 可能觉得格外多
<gfrog> adam8157: period
 * adam8157 赶紧发工资啊
 * cherrot cygwin 卡成球了
 * cherrot 求包养
 * gfrog 赶紧发工资啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才蹲坑的时候才发现有笔巨款扔进活期里放了好久，没买现金宝，损失很多啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 巨款 活期 土壕!
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为每个网卡单独指定DNS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456743 请问如何为每一个网卡单独指定一个DNS地址，其他网卡的域名解析不通过该DNS。 统计信息: 发表于 由 funyun — 2014-03-20 17:17
<onlylove> cherrot: 为啥要用cygwin
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂强制win环境
<adam8157> cherrot: 赞
<Little-Chip> 很纠结的问题……由于屏幕小，经常有程序的上面那一栏不出来……求解啊……
<Little-Chip> 因为上面的那栏没有，所以也没法移动它啊……Lubuntu...
<gfrog> adam8157: 不比你啊，一天几十万上下的
<adam8157> gfrog: 只下不上
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的巨款一周理财收益也就是个彩票钱。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的巨款一周理财收益也就是个买彩票钱。
<onlylove> cherrot: 弄个vm
<onlylove> cherrot: vbox里面也强制么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 一张买满的彩票?
<cherrot> onlylove: 那慢死了 cygwin挺好的
<gfrog> adam8157: 一注，2羊
<cherrot> adam8157: jistr/vim-nerdtree-tabs  这玩意儿挺不错的 我习惯用 tabs了
<onlylove> cherrot: 你机器里面多少memory ?
<Little-Chip> ...
<cherrot> onlylove: 4G
<adam8157> cherrot: 乖 别闹 nerdtree里按t就是扔new tab里
<cherrot> onlylove: 我只需要一个shell 装vbox干嘛
<onlylove> cherrot: 划2G给vm
<cherrot> adam8157: 啊。。。原来已经支持了啊……
<cherrot> adam8157: 汗。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 那你ssh到远端不就有shell了
<cherrot> onlylove: ssh哪里来？
<adam8157> cherrot: 你这个插件的意思和你说的不是一会儿事....
<adam8157> cherrot: "This plugin aims at making NERDTree feel like a true panel, independent of tabs."
<adam8157> cherrot: 功能上无差 性质不一样
<onlylove> cherrot: putty
<cherrot> adam8157: 哦对  我都忘了我的初衷了。。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 不够用吗？
<adam8157> cherrot: 乖
<cherrot> onlylove: 慢  而且公司的服务器南勇的要死
<onlylove> cherrot: 就冲着强制win这一点，就知道你公司啥熊样了
<onlylove> cherrot: 祝愿小马哥早点破产
<onlylove> cherrot: lumaqq的事情我还记得
<onlylove> cherrot: 当年我可是在windows环境也用luma的
<adam8157> cherrot: 有啥好处?
<cherrot> onlylove: 我厂帝都的开发实力。。。唉 不想多言了
<cherrot> adam8157: 就是切换tab时保持NerdTree的状态  现在觉得没啥用 影响视觉了
<adam8157> cherrot: 乖
<cherrot> adam8157: 么么哒
<gfrog> cherrot: adam8157 你俩要滚床单嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我没问句
<onlylove> gfrog: 看毛，咱赶紧闪
<gfrog> adam8157: 祈使句
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来，fengjian那个帖子，看下面，楼主被驳的体无完肤
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己不懂perl，就开始吓唬新手
<imtxc> est
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:42 
<imtxc> est
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:43 
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 卡成这样了
<onlylove> imtxc: 再卡就把你踢掉！
<onlylove> imtxc: 不卡了？嗯，很好
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1092772
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 埃及反对派再次组织游行 称要掀起第二次革命浪潮 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<onlylove> 没人来说话了……又要自言自语
<Little-Chip> 我这个问题怎么解决呢？
<Little-Chip> 好纠结……
<adam8157> Little-Chip: 什么问题
<Little-Chip> 就是电脑屏幕小，然后有些软件打开之后，上面的状态栏在屏幕外面，没法移动……
<adam8157> ...
<onlylove> Little-Chip: 买新显示器啊
<Little-Chip> 最大化之后能显示全，然后恢复成正常大小之后，就又变成原来的样子了……
<Little-Chip> 我的是笔记本啊……
<Little-Chip> 对了……我用的是Lubuntu 电脑配置比较低端
<onlylove> Little-Chip: 我记得可以移动来着，活动窗口按住alt加方向键？不记得了
<Little-Chip> 我来试一试
<Little-Chip> 不灵啊……唉……
<Little-Chip> 我只设置了一个工作界面，其实。
<onlylove> Little-Chip: 那就是openbox的需要自定义？我试试去
<Little-Chip> 只是一部分软件会这样
<Little-Chip> 比如skype的聊天窗口
<onlylove> 那……不知道咋办了
<Little-Chip> 唉……下次买笔记本，买一个大屏幕的……哈哈
<onlylove> Little-Chip: 不是屏，是分辨率
<Little-Chip> 奥……我已经把分辨率调整到最大了……
<Little-Chip> 貌似是 1280×600的
<Little-Chip> 不知道，这个pidgin能不能和Win和MAC视频……
<onlylove> 1280*800吧，*600的还没见过
<Little-Chip> 16：9的 上网本
<onlylove> 上网本，你别为难它了
<Little-Chip> 奥，1024×600
<Little-Chip> 哈哈……可喜欢难为上网本玩了……方便携带……
<onlylove> Little-Chip: 看ultrabook
<Little-Chip> 我没有Win系统的电脑，完全习惯ubuntu了……不过昨天遇到了纠结的问题……
<Little-Chip> 就是，root安卓手机…… 借来了一台win的电脑，插上之后，瞬间root了……
<onlylove> 自己做卡刷包啊
<onlylove> fastboot
<onlylove> 其实android4以后root没啥意思
<Little-Chip> 没有啊，我的这个型号的手机，没有卡刷包，连刷机包都没有……只能root……
<Little-Chip> root了之后是为了删除一堆移动绑定的软件……
<onlylove> 能进recovery不
<Little-Chip> 可以的
<Little-Chip> 可以进recovery
<onlylove> 定制机啊……
<Little-Chip> 是的……
<onlylove> 那就用官方rom刷掉呗
<onlylove> 定制机很坑的
<Little-Chip> 为了用3G，又不想换号码……只好用坑爹的定制机……TD的
<onlylove> 唉？我的也是TD，没有定制机啊
<onlylove> 很多TD的机器
<Little-Chip> 不过借来了Win的电脑，已经瞬间root并且删除了没用的软件……用es
<Little-Chip> 奥……我的便宜……交话费赠送的，海信的，哈哈……
<onlylove> 我买过一次定制的功能机以后，再也不要定制机了
<netsnail> 小米wifi用什么驱动？
<Little-Chip> 如果再给我一次从来的机会，我也不买定制机了
<netsnail> 2717:4106
<onlylove> 不知道小米wifi是啥……
<Little-Chip> 我还有一个平板，一直想刷ubuntu系统……不过一直不成功
<netsnail> onlylove 那有没有好用的wifi
<Little-Chip> 得到Ubuntu Table的消息之后，当时兴奋了一晚上，结果，折腾了好几天，也不会刷……
<Little-Chip> 心想，这要是小平板里面跑个Ubuntu，那就美好了……出门带平板，都不用带电脑了……
<netsnail> 有linux驱动的wifi
<netsnail> 它们都不出linux驱动也不告诉用什么芯片
<onlylove> netsnail: 啥，usb口的？lsusb，然后找下信息了
<onlylove> netsnail: 肯定会告诉你口上插了个啥
<uewdl> 哈哈
<cherrot> 不太懂vim的 matchit.zip 是干什么的。。 谁能帮忙解释一下么？ % 不是用来匹配括号的么。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 又在我们组找到一个60D
<onlylove> imtxc: 借来玩几天
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后再摸摸候总的微单
<roylez> cherrot: http://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2014/03/20/exclusive-alibaba-sinks-250-million-into-messaging-app-tango-valuing-it-at-more-than-1-billion/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Alibaba Sinks $215 Million Into Messaging App Tango, Valuing It At More Than $1 Billion - Forbes
<cherrot> roylez: 真是土豪
<kudoupan> 有人吗?
<^k^> kudoupan:点点点.  19:41 
<kudoupan> 请问一下，有没有办法让win8与ubuntu共存?
<Newborn> 分个区来放ubuntu，用grub引导双系统
<kudoupan> 主要是win8每次都会很霸道的把启动项覆盖
<kudoupan> 分个区来放就不会发生这种事吗?
<kudoupan> 有人吗?
<^k^> kudoupan:点点点.  19:47 
<yunfan> 换个盘
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • nautilus一个不错的功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456746 工作区 1_002.png 从字，应该改成为字，就更容易理解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-03-20 19:56
<well`> hi
<^k^> well`:点点点.  20:03 
<well`> hi
<^k^> well`:点点点.  20:03 
<quininer> hi
<^k^> quininer:点点点.  20:04 
<well`> ?
<quininer> - -
<well`> 忙啥呢
<\u> ofan: 我投“I don't know what a derivative is.”(不懂物理)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装完freeglut3-dev然后重启就进不去图形界面了... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456747 装得时候提示： 下列软件包将被【卸载】： libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal libglapi-mesa-lts-quantal libxatracker1-lts-quantal python-aptdaemon.pkcompat ubuntu-desktop xorg xserver-xorg-lts-quantal xserv
<^k^>  ─> er-xorg-video-all-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-video-vmware-lts-quantal 下列【新】软件包将被安装： fonts-freefont-ttf gnome-calculator gstreamer1.0-alsa gstreamer1.0-plugin …
<zenNamaste> 求内推
<zenNamaste> 简历在此: http://img5.douban.com/view/status/raw/public/b040734ee9b8806.jpg
<well`> 。。
<quininer> 同求内推
<quininer> 无简历
<zenNamaste> quininer: 不给简历的求内推, 都是耍流氓
<quininer> zenNamaste ,对的
<palomino|working> lol zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 破马早.
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 还加班呢
<palomino|working> 闪
<palomino|working> bye
<quininer> 0 0
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: ...
<zenNamaste> quininer: 广州现在穿啥衣服呀?
<zenNamaste> quininer: 短袖?
<quininer> 棉袄
<zenNamaste> ..
 * quininer 0.0
<uewdl> 不会吧
<quininer> 没，我胡说的
<Newborn> 求内推
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 酷派
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 瞎飞
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 贵摸买卖如何？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 很好啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 这不我一直在出差呢吗
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 我在HP干你这行的时候把贵摸灭的灰头土脸的
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 乃还是回hp去吧
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: Director End of life了，Tivoli也快死了，老牌子都死了
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 贵摸在所谓的cloud这块，下手慢了，好货色都被其他企业受够了
<MeaCu1pa1> s/受够/收购
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: cloud就是个大忽悠啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 你除了看到aws，还有别的靠谱的妈
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 不一样啊，aws是paas
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 贵摸主推IaaS, 国企，百姓钱
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 国内就IaaS靠谱
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: aws 罪在人家可是iaas
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: iaas对大多数人都是扯淡啊
<MeaCu1pa1> 唉，忽悠语言，不说了
<MeaCu1pa1> 国内要的是高大上，领导看到服务器要越大越好
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 有个客户说，兄弟单位领导去考察调研，有服务器托管在他们单位，说要去看看，结果一看是个blade chassis里的2个小小的blade，当即脸色铁青
<freeflying> lol
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 结果第二年就换了个POWER 770扔那里，就开了2 lpar....领导再来考察，很满意
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 贵摸就赚这种钱最靠谱，去他的Cloud
<freeflying> 必须得
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装的64bit 13.10 怎么安装32bit的libXp.so.6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456748 安装cadence ic610安装到最后打开，提示error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 电脑的X86-64-LINUX-GUN下有libXp 但是我链接过去，直接提示打开错误，网上查
<^k^>  ─> 询了下说要32位的 ，apt-get里面没有这个库，问下怎么安装32位的这个库啊？谢谢大家了，不甚感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 AnakinVader — 2014-0 …
<zenNamaste> lpar ... 我看中文, 叫 逻辑分区  以至于我在大半年的时间里都以为 lpar跟gpt/dos分区表是一个层次的东西.
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 要不乃回来找个坑？
<well`> sdf
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 不用，去毛
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 年纪一大把了，只能干干忽悠了
<MeaCu1pa1> freeflying: 我再拼搏几年
<perr> 喵
<freeflying> 今天试了试xcode, 尼玛确实方便啊
<perr> xcode是啥?
<^k^> perr: define:xcode |Xcode| includes the |Xcode| IDE, Instruments, iOS Simulator, the latest OS X and iOS SDKs, and more. Read about what's new in |Xcode|, the complete toolset for |...|
<well`> what
<well`> xcode 还行吧
<well`> k是啥？
<well`> ruby是啥?
<^k^> well`: define:k Upcoming shows, pressroom, fanzine, list of artists, FAQ, news, and BBS.
<^k^> well`: define:ruby |Ruby| is... A dynamic, open source programming language with a focus on simplicity and productivity. It has an elegant syntax that is natural to read and easy to |...|
<well`> 什么是ruby?
<^k^> well`: define:ruby? |Ruby| is... A dynamic, open source programming language with a focus on simplicity and productivity. It has an elegant syntax that is natural to read and easy to |...|
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Matlab2013a在启用了simulink后，显示错位问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456749 如图显示错位，我也不知哪里可以看到错误信息，在启动的终端里什么也没有显示。 要找个模块啥的眼都看花了，拖动滑动条，显示跟着一起乱花。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> nixian — 2014-03-20 21:36
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么有些软件的菜单图标显示不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456751 现在有很多软件的图标显示不出来。 有点强迫症 上图说明问题 求解决方案 统计信息: 发表于 由 bcsflilong — 2014-03-20 22:11
<AndChat601929> yunfan: Hi
<well`> ruby是个什么玩意儿？
<well`> what is ruby?
<well`> what's ruby?
<well`> ruby是干嘛的？
<^k^> well`: define:ruby? |Ruby| is... A dynamic, open source programming language with a focus on simplicity and productivity. It has an elegant syntax that is natural to read and easy to |...|
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer和VLC播放蓝光原盘时加载外挂字幕的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456753 最近下蓝光动画片下上瘾了，拖了蓝光原盘回来看。VLC和Smplayer都可以正常播放里面的m2ts文件，不过播放时加载字幕出现了问题。 Smplayer可以正常加载并显示m2ts内嵌字幕，但加载外挂字
<^k^>  ─> 幕却不显示字幕，尝试了ASS，SSA，SUB都不行。 而VLC更惨，只要一加载字幕（包括内嵌字幕和外挂字幕），直接崩溃。 求解决外挂字幕方 …
<Guest53696> 0
<bcsflilong> -
<bokuno> test
<^k^> bokuno:点点点.  02:44 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<vipzrx> dhe
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-21
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 为什么说Linux桌面已经不重要了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456759 2014-03-20 13:05:21 摘要：Linux桌面系统是一个难用的集合。尽管已经有非常明显的证据显示，Linux桌面没有任何一丝机会让自己变成主流，那些为Linux辩护的人仍然扭着手说：“我们基本上已经成功了！…
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 首个 Ubuntu 平板将于今年秋天面世 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456760 072620_K99J_12.jpg Canonical 的创始人 Mark Shuttleworth 称将于今年秋天发布首个 Ubuntu 平板电脑，与首个 Ubuntu 智能手机同步发布。 当前正在开发的 Ubuntu 14.04 非常侧重 改善平板操作的体验和规范。该版本将
<^k^>  ─> 于今年四月发布。该版本采用 Mir 显示服务器来处理在更大的屏幕上的操作速度。 Mark 没有透漏由哪家厂商来负责该平板电脑的生产。 via …
<MeaCu1pa> .
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [转帖]Enlightenment E19 将完整支持 Wayland http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456761 Enlightenment E19加入了对Wayland显示服务器的完整支持， 成为第一个完整支持Wayland的Linux桌面。Enlightenment对Wayland的支持被认为处于试验阶段，某些功能的运行还存在问题。 Enlightenment开发者重写了自
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 请教一个fvwm 函数问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456762 下面这两个函数的功能能合并到一个函数吗？或者用更简单的一个命令来完成？ DestroyFunc Geovm AddToFunc Geovm + I Raise + I FlipFocus + I ResizeMove 1024p 810p 0 0-22p DestroyFunc PlayVm AddToFunc PlayVm + I All (Qt-subapplication) Geovm 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 huangmingyou — 2014-03-21 8:56
<slucx> librcc 已经更新了
<cherrot_> g: balloon declaration
<cherrot> g balloon declaration
<^k^> cherrot: balloon declaration |Declaration| (IV,1), to Prohibit, for the Term of Five Years, the Launching of Projectiles and Explosives from |Balloons|, and Other Methods of Similar Nature.
<cherrot> 谁能告诉我什么是 balloon declaration
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://imagebin.org/300656
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你和我说，和这样的领导怎么干活
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你是领导，这方面比我强
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove> cherrot: 啥，就是内存占用的balloon？
<cherrot> onlylove: 不懂。。 在echofunc里看到 g:EchoFuncAutoStartBalloonDeclaration  这样一个配置项。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 我倒是知道如果vmware的东西，如果vm占用太多资源，如果host资源不够用，会回收一部分vm的资源，这时候会出现memory balloon
<cherrot> onlylove: 难道是气泡提示的意思？  可是shell环境里哪来的气泡。。
<onlylove> cherrot: 你做啥呢？
<onlylove> cherrot: shell里面没泡泡不代表不能弹条
<onlylove> cherrot: 去看irssi的界面去
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • veket微 脑2详细配置出炉，预期12月发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456764 从预订版拷出来并整理下配置如下： cpu是8核ARM架构 内存4G DDR3 2个SATA usb 3.0 VGA接口 1 x VGA接口 HDMI接口 1 x HDMI接口 RJ 45网络接口 1 x RJ45接口 音频接口 3 x 3.5mm接口 +光纤音频接口 支持H.265 4K硬解
<cherrot> onlylove: vim   不管了  能正常工作就够了~
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马也没办法？这需求不到5分钟就发生变化的，我受不了啊
<palomino|working> 我们这儿经常被合作伙伴这么折腾，已经习惯了。。 onlylove
<onlylove> cherrot: 无非是有个提示，我记得adam还是谁的vim，最下面有一条
<onlylove> cherrot: 可能有啥变化的，下面有提示呗，插件啥的，我没玩过
<cherrot> onlylove: 当当的没有  我要求当当包养 所以我也不写了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 可是你们工期长啊，我这边每天催着要数据
<palomino|working> 囧
<palomino|working> 每天。。
<palomino|working> 我们也只是1-2天而已..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且我一旦跑起来，然后她才反应过来，要修改，我就要kill掉所有然后重来
<eexpress> onlylove: statusline
<palomino|working> 她。。
<palomino|working> 女上司啊
<palomino|working> 那没法合作了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求解救
<palomino|working> 且慢
<palomino|working> 要是美女上司
<palomino|working> 还可以忍忍- -
<onlylove> palomino|working: 脾气不好的呢？
<eexpress> palomino|working: 美女能当上司的，都异怪性格
<palomino|working> 注意搜寻能威胁她的资料.. onlylove
<gfrog> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> onlylove: 让破马去承受吧。随他。lol
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> ?_? gfrog
<eexpress> gfrog: 摸摸
<onlylove> eexpress: 毛上司，她上面还有两层不止的老板，我是最底下干活的
<eexpress> palomino|working: 告诉你真理，美女只适合当秘书。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 资料拿来给我搜索？
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马总
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<onlylove> palomino|working: 威胁她？威胁她做啥
 * palomino|working momo 侯总
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总乃肥来啦？
<palomino|working> 发泄一下多年来被欺压的怨气? onlylove
<eexpress> 肥。。 gfrog 你肥了后，告诉我。
<eexpress> 春季适合吃噶嘛（绿色的青蛙）
<gfrog> eexpress: momo
<eexpress> lol
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你行不行啊……还指望你帮忙呢
<gcell> 肥来了，这一口湖南腔
<eexpress> 这不是湖南腔吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 才冬眠醒过来，你把人从地里挖出来？
<eexpress> 肥。fei. 有点像
<eexpress> 基蛙才不冬眠的
<gcell> 我听着像是本地的塑料普通话
<gcell> 我是湘潭的
<eexpress> ORZ
<freeflying> gfrog: 晚上到
<yunfan> palomino|working: 是泻火吧
<eexpress> 湘潭的。
<palomino|working> ... yun
<palomino|working> ... yunfan
<gfrog> freeflying: 带回来双卡双待的iphone6了木有
<eexpress> 晕饭
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你年轻人火力大 也很正常哈
<eexpress> 晕房。
<freeflying> gfrog: 联想有款是4000mah得
<palomino|working> 我多老了.. yunfan
<gcell> eexpress: 我记得你是长沙的
<yunfan> 把资料给我 我帮你搜索 反正这几天也没玩过了
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<eexpress> 是的罗
<gcell> :-D
<freeflying> eexpress: 多出土匪的地
<eexpress> 那是有革命精神的地方
<eexpress> 贺龙，2把菜刀。
<onlylove> eexpress: 湖南，就知道湘西赶尸
<yunfan> 反正都不是好东西
<eexpress> 丫丫的。敢污蔑贺总。
<yunfan> 有何不可
<yunfan> 现在又不是当朝了
<eexpress> 晕房
<yunfan> 哪个历史人物不是任人评说的
<onlylove> eexpress: 他没污蔑更大的
<eexpress> 还要刘总，毛总
<yunfan> 腊肉还晒着  不能乱说
<onlylove> 原来如此
<yunfan> 这些人就这点素质  说两句都跟造反一样的 难怪治理能力不行
<eexpress> 黄山没人才
<onlylove> yunfan: 那十年，把人都整怕了
<eexpress> 你经过过？
<onlylove> eexpress: 我爸妈经历过
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 你是没文化的人 才这么说
<yunfan> 黄山以前叫徽州
<yunfan> 就是土共手上才改名的
<eexpress> 可当时，全国人民都亢奋。为啥
<yunfan> 吸毒的也亢奋 这是为啥？
<eexpress> 徽州? 自古是流放地？
<yunfan> 果然是个没文化的土财主
<yunfan> 那边就出点这种货色
<eexpress> hoho
<eexpress> 反正那地方没人才
 * MeaCu1pa 放松一下，公园野餐去
<yunfan> 随你怎么说  你最好到处这么说
 * MeaCu1pa 去看看老头老太
<eexpress> 爱情故事。http://imagebin.org/300658
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38801  imtxc 你可以回家发展了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国的人口流动趋势
<MeaCu1pa> ...
<cherrot> Terminal下的vim用不了Alt 好蛋疼
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 搞定了？
<eexpress> roylez: 大摩胖了？
<onlylove> cherrot: 用alt做咩
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 下去去卖
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 不过我想4月初入
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: 200斤肉，又被我卖一次
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 去大摩了啊
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 我要Charge你，应该请人吃饭的
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 是啊，卖了
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 你实现了乐乐的愿望
<cherrot> onlylove: 快捷键不够用了
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你丫现在开始混金融了啊，高大上
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我本来就是混金融服务业的好哇，只不过被央行做掉了而已
<yunfan> cherrot: 用esc是一样的
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 又没啥钱...
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 这么快就换了
<cherrot> yunfan: 手小够不着啊。。
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 高大上了啊
<icdomer> 请问，我笔记本没蓝牙，开机的启动信息老是打出很多行starting bluetooth daemon，怎么把这个去掉啊？
<cherrot> yunfan: 感觉用esc影响效率
<yunfan> cherrot: 那把esc和caps lock换下 好多vim用户都是这样
<yunfan> 另外可以映射别的组合键嘛
<yunfan> 或者干脆造:命令好了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 早呢，我还要休息...
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 几号过去 还在本地？
<cherrot> yunfan: 这倒是个好主意 毕竟从来不用CAPS
<MeaCu1pa> 不知，商量了再说，我要时差普吉岛
<MeaCu1pa> 视察
<cherrot> yunfan: 本来就是为了方便，ctrl有都用掉了 因为是insert模式下又不能映射shift
<yunfan> 小心坐飞机  lol
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 高大上酷啪啪
<yunfan> cherrot: vim就是这点挫一点 要是可以自己改那种editing模式的钩子就好了
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 普吉有个毛的时差啊
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 乃一个人去普吉啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 全家
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: The Racha
<yunfan> cherrot: 比如自己弄个模式 是组合键发射模式   你按个前导键 然后依次按组合里的键 然后按发射 他就一次性给你发出去
<yunfan> 这样就方便多了
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 高帅富啊
<cherrot> yunfan: 这样方便很多
<yunfan> 如果能自己写rules翻译转换就更好
<yunfan> 我本来是想用这种模式使用chorded 键盘的
<cherrot> yunfan: 哎 不过和敲命令没啥区别啊
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 那样就会有粘滞的感觉，不流畅
<yunfan> cherrot: 那不一样 比:好不少
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 盒饭钱去用掉
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 那肯定是有一点的  就跟dd d3d df"<enter>一样
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 体验很不好，所以insert模式还是别折腾了
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 我就不爽insert模式
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: emacs永远insert...
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • steam下的cs1.6怎么加机器人？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456767 怎么跟我小时候在网吧玩的不一样的。。。不是按+号加机器人么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 游戏专业做游戏 — 2014-03-21 10:58
<yunfan> 曾经去官方频道问过 为何不能弄个模式 按住某个键的时候才起效  松开就离开
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 其实我也想，有个Staging buffer, 我打字，每过几秒钟或者我一个组合键，它贴到main buffer
<cherrot> roylez: 主席，xterm 能设置按Alt时不发送 ESC前缀么
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 这对你有什么用？
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 没啥，我也不喜欢insert模式，我喜欢看到文字一块块被放进文档
<yunfan> 这倒是
<yunfan> 其实insert模式只要对一行有效就行了
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 玩过vimim么...
<MeaCu1pa> 很无脑的输入法
<yunfan> 何苦非要整屏都有效
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 玩过 想法不错  我本来还打算靠那个在我的chromebook的term下打字呢 可惜老乱码 tmd
<yunfan> 还缺字错位
 * MeaCu1pa 学校机房凳子好硬...
<yunfan> 那帮人思路有问题 为何不弄个模式  不是insert的  你进入那个模式 然后输入就跟输入法一样
<yunfan> 在下面状态栏里显示你的输入字母和待选的字 这不就完了么
<MeaCu1pa> 貌似最早有的，后来都被点石成金同化了
<MeaCu1pa> 你那是活脱脱的emacs默认输入法的模式...
<yunfan> 我看vimim只适合一对一映射的那种
<MeaCu1pa> 要打的长，要习惯
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 我只是vim用户 又不是vim脑残粉
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 那个可以适应 因为我的chromebook上那个term不支持输入法
<yunfan> 但是他显示中文没问题 应该是javascript对ime的支持有问题
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 大摩的sign bonus很多啊
<MeaCu1pa> en
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 毛的，我就一打工仔
 * onlylove 掀桌！
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 你说的那种可以作成基于行的insert模式 在某个行定位 然后弄个类似 code complete那种框框 让你输入替换的内容
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 管理conf文件用版本控制，有啥建议？
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 这里人不都用github么...
<yunfan> 你要输入特定键 他才替换  你想放弃 直接按 jk离开这一行就可以了
<MeaCu1pa> 这估计得多进程实现
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 有没有local的
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是dotfiles么 gnu还专门有个管理的
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你败了，git只是版本管理，又不管存储和网络
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你直接local git啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是dotfile cc MeaCu1pa
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我一般是弄进dropbox
<yunfan> onlylove: dotfill 本地也有个仓库阿 你把本地那个 .git 软链到你的 dropbox目录 或者ubuntuone里去 不就行了
<MeaCu1pa> 直接push进drobox
<yunfan> 我之前想的是弄个fs 遮住/home/user
<onlylove> yunfan: 老大，内网！
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你真2
<yunfan> onlylove: 我也不得不说你2
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove:  push仅smb share, push 进ftp
<yunfan> 内网跟git能不能用有啥关系
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 版本管理和网络，和存储有毛关系
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 别被github洗脑了啊
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 内网的意思是，没有git!
<yunfan> 没有不能装一个？ 自己机器做不了主？
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 当时就没装
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 还是不明白，那你有啥
<MeaCu1pa> 那有啥用啥咯
<MeaCu1pa> 有python么？
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你是linux系统 那有个终极的方案 你要么
<onlylove> yunfan: 来
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 回头也介绍我去大摩啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 等我进去再说，还没去呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 用inotify监控 /home/$user 目录
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 胖叔! 膜拜!
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 你机器里现在有啥？
<yunfan> 把请求都弄出来 过滤 碰到是config的就复制到备份存储去
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: base system
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 那搞毛，自己copy~
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个方法只需要你有执行bash的权限 如果这都没有 还是趁早洗洗睡了把
<onlylove> yunfan: 你想多了，我要弄的是hadoop的config文件，不是自己的
<MeaCu1pa> 高大山
<onlylove> yunfan: 我是个懒人，dotfile好了以后就不改了，要毛版本控制
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你不都接受人得offer了嘛
<MeaCu1pa> 高大上啊， hadoop
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说的办法已经是可以搞所有的了
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我还要歇一阵呢
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: G家才是真正的高大上
<yunfan> onlylove: 你要不放心可以监控 /
 * slucx 锁屏工具slock在cron中运行出错，谁知道为毛？
<yunfan> 算了 有空我写个这种工具给你用吧  onlylove  python的可以不？
<yunfan> 写bash过滤有点不方便
<zenNamaste> slucx: 什么叫出错?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不用了，我勤快点，自己备份吧，主要是我都不知道那个疯子改了啥，实在不行每次diff下看看
<yunfan> 我忽然想起来 文件很散  不如检测到修改就 更新 tar包 这个主意很妙
<slucx> zenNamaste: 没有执行成功，返回值非零
<onlylove> yunfan: 好在有邮件记录
<MeaCu1pa> tar有累加功能的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要写一个做简历用
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 对 我就是知道有这功能 所以想用这种方法
<yunfan> 而且虽然不能支持压缩 好在配置文件没多大
<zenNamaste> slucx: 看日志去呀
<onlylove> 我得看看家里招聘去……这日子……
 * MeaCu1pa 买个烤鸡，租个船，在公园湖心里扒拉着吃....
<slucx> zenNamaste: zenNamaste 这没有日志吧
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 只是烤鸡不够. 还要碳烤猪颈肉
<zenNamaste> slucx: cron执行失败了, 是会发邮件通知的?
<MeaCu1pa> zenNamaste: 烤鸡哪里都有，再说我要手撕的赶脚
<zenNamaste> MeaCu1pa: 只是烤鸡, 总觉得不满足
<slucx> zenNamaste: cron执行成功了，它执行的脚本里我有一个slock命令用于锁屏，执行失败
<slucx> zenNamaste: 这个脚本如果在shell下执行就会成功
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 鸡骨头别扔湖里
<yunfan> Zesty_: 你为何来这里
<Zesty_> 你这高亮来的太突然
<yunfan> slucx: session问题
<Zesty_> 我在这里很久了你一直没注意而已
<yunfan> 而且还带个小尾巴
<slucx> yunfan: session?
<Zesty_> yunfan, 当然是因为不带尾巴的被人抢先一步所以才带个尾巴
<slucx> 何解？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 叔儿乃都自己有湖了？
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 真是高大上啊
<yunfan> slucx: 你在bash里跑是当前这个X环境的session
<yunfan> cron的执行好像并不带tty/pty
<slucx> yunfan: 怎么破？
<yunfan> 你是拿windows的思维去套linux 就好像以为登录到远程的X就可以看别人在干啥一样 其实不是的
<eexpress> cron 执行X的命令，要export DISPLAY变量，指定X
<yunfan> slucx: 大概有比较底层的命令 我不熟悉锁屏 但我想 只要你有root 什么都干得了
<bcao> yunfan: windows 也看不到的
<yunfan> bcao: 3389
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 还有空打仗不
<bcao> yunfan: terminal service
<slucx> eexpress: 已经指定X了
<eexpress> 贴出来看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得windows你远程以后桌面就锁屏了，不过好像有个remote assistant可以
<yunfan> 锁屏 有display也不行
<yunfan> 应该是有个设备用root或者同用户身份去写个值什么的
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 你别说，我昨天玩了1盘ET
<eexpress> MeaCu1pa: 还有人玩？
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: ETFA我的xp清空了...
<cherrot> yunfan: 先用 imap解决了，不过1s的检测延时实在是蛋疼
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 还是那些人
<MeaCu1pa> eexpress: 这游戏，一直都是老样子
<eexpress> 。。不知道我的帐号解ban了没
<slucx> yunfan: 是不需要root权限的
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu 14.04 LTS闪亮蹬场吊丝们如何选择？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456768 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 如期而至众吊丝们是继续用12。04或是10。04呢还是用14。04？ 或是用别的 统计信息: 发表于 由 eelou — 2014-03-21 11:27
<yunfan> cherrot: 啥东西？
<cherrot> yunfan: 解决Alt键的映射  imap ^[n ,M-n>3<BS.
<freeflying> yunfan: 换个电脑或者键盘
 * MeaCu1pa 吃饭吃饭
<officelady> yunfan: hi
<yunfan> cherrot: 你这个映射挺奇葩的
<yunfan> officelady: ?
<officelady> yunfan: 你有chh的账号吗
<freeflying> lol
<cherrot> yunfan: 我也觉的  而且失去快捷的初衷了
<freeflying> yunfan: OL
<yunfan> 江苏省徐州市？ 我没熟人在那里 officelady
<yunfan> cherrot: 为何是 ^[n 前导？
<yunfan> 没有freenode认证 一概认为是假冒的
<lucky_> yunfan: 我一直都没认证
<yunfan> 那就没办法了 这id我就不熟悉
<yunfan> onlylove: 额 你也没认证 你还是去申请个
<cherrot> yunfan: 因为是insert模式下 Ctrl已经映射过了 所以想用Alt
<freeflying> yunfan: 勾搭你的哦
<freeflying> OL
<yunfan> 我比较担心社交工程学欺诈
<lucky_> yunfan: 能分享一下chh的账号吗
<yunfan> 刚才还碰到个前同事在qq上管我要数据库
<yunfan> lucky_: 1 我没有  2 非熟人
<lucky_> yunfan: gotcha
<Zesty_> yunfan, 那就随便送我一个什么账号吧
<yunfan> Zesty_: 翻墙倒是有架了个shadowsocks
<freeflying> yunfan: 账号分享啊
<Zesty_> 哈哈，谢谢了啊，我目前没啥需要借用别人的
<Zesty_> :3
<roylez> cherrot: 可以啊，自己查啊
<cherrot> roylez: 是我搞错了 没事儿了
<^k^> 新 Mint • 利用nemo action实现New Folder Whith Selection http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456769 最近ee推荐了一个nautilus好用的功能：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=456746 正好最近学python，就动手造了一个轮子： 首先写个nemo-action: Exec=<NewFolderWithSelection.py %F> Quote=double 然后在同一文件夹下写个
<^k^>  ─> py，记得要改成可执行文件哦： Code: import os import sys from time import time,localtime,strftime import shutil DefPath=strftime("%Y-%m-%d_%H-%M-%S",localtime(time())) # …
<yunfan> freeflying: 跟你不熟阿
<Zesty_> yunfan, 咱俩很熟悉了吧 xD
<onlylove> yunfan: 快看小沈阳出的那档子事情，你还敢分享帐号？
<yunfan> Zesty_: 谈不上熟悉 只是我在你群里 被你捏着
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么事
<Zesty_> yunfan, :(
<Zesty_> 我哪里有捏着你 ;_;
<onlylove> yunfan: 说是他的微薄发了个gay的视频，然后他媳妇出来说，他交友不慎
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是炒作
<yunfan> onlylove: 别想太多 还有趁早去申请个认证 不要以后跟我借东西我是不给的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看sasa那个号有没认证
<onlylove> yunfan: 暂时没想到会找你借啥……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一般借实物，帐号很少借用
<yunfan> onlylove: 也无认证 不一定是实物 比如你什么时候想翻墙 这个没有认证的熟人 我肯定不会借的
<yunfan> 我以前在这频道有过多少马甲 你们也是知道的
 * yunfan 不要最后闹得成天打猎 反被鹰啄了眼 就不好了
<onlylove> yunfan: 翻墙啊……翻不了就翻不了咯……我对翻墙需求不大，不过需要的时候确实蛮纠结
<gfrog> adam8157: 土壕
<yunfan> onlylove: 反正我提醒过你了
<adam8157> gfrog: 酷啪啪不在
<gfrog> adam8157: 刚才还在
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，逮饭去了
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说要带烧鸡去划船，然后在船上啃鸡腿
<adam8157> gfrog: 你? 卧槽
<gfrog> adam8157: 酷啪啪
<onlylove> tmd看见家里那个在win2003上跑的破asp就心烦
<onlylove> 不就是个gov的网站么……
<yunfan> adam8157: 你为何不回家混一阵
<adam8157> yunfan: 要接触硬件, 说来办公室就得来
<yunfan> 我有访问一个乡政府网站  做得还不错  居然是响应式的
<yunfan> 所以框架这东西就是好 随便就升级了
<yunfan> adam8157: 硬件接触也可以远程阿 你看linode的vps 走串口都可以从web进去
<adam8157> yunfan: 别闹了, 那算个P的硬件接触...
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，要加硬盘，你远程加给我看
<adam8157> yunfan: 我怎么搞显卡, 怎么搞蓝牙, 怎么搞优盘, 怎么搞无线, 怎么搞SD卡, 怎么搞LED?
<gfrog> onlylove: 硬盘…… 到是见过机械手自动装填光盘的……
<onlylove> gfrog: 光盘库？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你倒是回家毫无压力
<gfrog> onlylove: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 回家不想干活啊……
<adam8157> gfrog: 也是
<gfrog> adam8157: 在公司聊聊天吹吹水就把活儿干了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 在家的话有会我都不想去开。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你就是p事多 都带回去就是了
<adam8157> yunfan: 你才是P事儿多, 我尼玛背十几个笔记本回去? 过些天还有另外一拨笔记本台式机, 再来北京背一趟? 而且别的同事也要用
 * gfrog linkedin这个蛇精病，给我推荐帽帽的kernel qe intern职位，妈蛋。
<yunfan> adam8157: 你也是p事多 为何干这个
<yunfan> 做服务软件多好
<yunfan> 看我啥都不用背
<yunfan> 手机都能开工
<adam8157> yunfan: 羡慕
<yunfan> adam8157: 说起来还是你们贵司不想搞
<adam8157> gfrog: 因为你有rh的关系, 而rh最近open的就是那些个烂职位
<yunfan> 想搞的话 弄个hub 全插串口 这样全球员工都可以访问研究多好
<adam8157> yunfan: 别的team, 例如 gfrog 就是一台笔记本走天下
<gfrog> adam8157: RH最近的感脚就像一坨烂国企那样。
<yunfan> 我也是软件人员思维  不过软件人员对硬件界不满已久了
<yunfan> 现在这么多硬件startup就是个证明
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，我的本子上没16G内存根本玩不转好伐
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们工作没做好么
<gfrog> adam8157: 你知道每天我要在本子上开多少个guest么
<yunfan> 总部只要留两个人拔插硬件就好了 就跟机房那样
<onlylove> gfrog: 16G……你啥本子
<gfrog> onlylove: thinkpad
<adam8157> yunfan: 你真是够了, 根本不行, 你太想当然了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们这些人思维僵化  现在就有老外搞rpi托管的 也是这个思路
<mk3548208> yunfan, 何为rpi托管
<yunfan> mk3548208: 就是帮你托管硬件的rpi 走互联网访问
<yunfan> 你要加设备 他也可以给你加
<adam8157> yunfan: cao, 按你说的, 我得顾个人这边帮我各种弄硬件, 效率低还得花钱, 你真是够了, 我们的环境只能一对一, 否则忙不过来
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们人少只能如此了 但是如果走这个模式 根本不必硬件放北京阿
<yunfan> 放总部就是了
<yunfan> 尤其是手机开发 我觉得更应该这样 几百号手机测试呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 贵组又要发大活儿了？ http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/277331.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 首个 Ubuntu 平板将于今年秋天面世_cnBeta 最新消息_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> yunfan: 例如声音, 远程能听到个毛啊? 你怎么知道声音放没放出来? 再弄个mic? 那别的呢? 我特么得搞出一套虚拟现实传感器啊我靠
<gfrog> adam8157: 声音？ 我在RH的时候搞过的，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: 在lab的host上放音乐。
<yunfan> 你自己见闻少 弄个支持web rtc的设备就行了
<yunfan> 我之前就参加过这方面的项目开发
<yunfan> 我的那个聊天室 视频 声音的 也请你们进去玩过
<onlylove> adam的退出消息居然不是take red pill了
<yunfan> 嘿嘿
<yunfan> 说不过人就跑路 多半还有个小号藏在这里
<mk3548208> yunfan, 这是个好主意，不过具体怎么搞呢
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<yunfan> mk3548208: 你可以去搜下 我猜就是专门搭的机架
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚试了一下,论坛不支持markdown http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456771 刚试了一下,论坛不支持markdown? 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-03-21 12:25
<xixihaha> hello
<^k^> xixihaha:点点点.  12:29 
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  12:53 
<cherrot> lainme:  for i in range(97,122)    let c=nr2char(i)   exec "set <M-".c.">=\<Esc>".c     能帮我解释一下这段代码吗？  97和122是代表字母键么？  这段代码加到.vimrc后Alt建还是不能用
<lainme> cherrot: 我是抄仙子的。http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/posts/23574.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 让Vim在图形界面与终端中的Alt组合键相同 - 依云's Blog
<cherrot> lainme: 嗯 我就是从他那追到的，可是也用不了 。。
<lainme> cherrot: i应该是ascii码
<cherrot> lainme: 嗯 那这段代码的作用就是可以在终端下直接用 Alt作为快捷键吧？  我再排查一下好了
<lainme> cherrot: 我的这个只是alt+小写字母，如果你是其它组合，应该按类似的格式写上去
<lainme> cherrot: 比如有alt+[，就要把91也加进去
<cherrot> lainme: 嗯 我其实就是映射的 <M-p> 和 <M-n>
<lainme> cherrot: 那就不明白了，或许和其它的设置有关吧，仙子应该比较懂
<cherrot> lainme: 其实就是这样的一句配置 exec 'inoremap <silent> <buffer> <M-n> <c-r>=EchoFuncN()<cr>'
<cherrot> lainme: 好的 我去他blog请教一下吧 thx :)
<yunfan> cherrot: 你们那是什么代码？ 看到 for in range 像是python可是let 又不是
<cherrot> yunfan: vim 配置
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<lainme> cherrot: 没明白后面为什么用等号。
<imtxc> onlylove: 虚化背景果然容易啊
<cherrot> lainme: 哦 我知道了。。其实是生效了 但我在insert模式下，Alt+n 等于 ESC n 相当于进入NORMAL模式然后按下n了
<cherrot> lainme: 那和不做任何设置没区别啊。。。 :(
<lainme> cherrot: 哦……
<cherrot> lainme: 能说说你的应用场景吗  都会在什么情况下用到Alt ..
<lainme> cherrot: 折叠和缓冲区的快捷键
<lainme> 缓冲区移动
<cherrot> lainme: 快速切换buffer？ 明白了  我放弃了，改成C-n C-p了 lol
<MeaCu1pa> .
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 真能折腾.
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 还不是为了用着爽一点。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 切换buffer？
<imtxc> cherrot: 不试试 ctrl-p 么
<cherrot> imtxc: 有ctrlP
 * cherrot 午睡去鸟
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 我的集成显卡在bios里无法关闭，怎么用独立显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456772 驱动貌似是装好了的 统计信息: 发表于 由 我是你的帅哥 — 2014-03-21 13:37
<quininer> ^k^
<^k^> quininer,
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • iOS开发进阶教程【第二季基础控件】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456774 一套关于iOS开发进阶的视频教程，此为这套视频教程的第二季视频，主要讲了iOS的基础控件：像按扭、UIView、图片控件等，另外，在此视频教程中，还附带了两个小型的实战项目共大家学习。
<superuser_do> 有个ftp服务器 能用http下载文件 但是用ftp客户端就不行 扫描了下服务器的21、80端口都是开的
<quininer> so?
<superuser_do> 大家能给出个注意么
<yunfan> superuser_do: 可能跟mode有关系 主动/被动 这种乱七八糟的
<superuser_do> 服务器的文件很多 用http下载太慢  想自己写个程序下 不知道行么
<quininer> wget嘛
<superuser_do> 我试试
<superuser_do> quininer,yunfan: 3q
<yunfan> superuser_do: 我觉得还是走http比较好
<yunfan> 多可以放网盘里 付点钱加速
<superuser_do> yunfan: 里面零散的文件太多了 需要手动一个个点
<superuser_do> yunfan:好麻烦
<yunfan> superuser_do: 那就登录上去 tar打包下 然后下载那一个
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 13.10 英文输入乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456775 中文输入正常，但是英文输入是乱码！！求大神指点！！ 比如输入ubuntu（这是用中文输入法输入的），用了三种英文键盘，分别显示ըբընտը， ըպընդը， ഹവഹലൂഹ 。这是神码情况！! 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 yupnano — 2014-03-21 14:03
<superuser_do> wget 应该可以的吧
<yunfan> 可以
<yunfan> 大文件可以axel
<superuser_do> yunfan:好像不能登录上去
<yunfan> superuser_do: good luck
<imtxc> cherrot: vim 里面跳来跳去我觉得ctrlp就够了
<cherrot> imtxc: 我也很少用buffer了 都是ctrlP+tab
<yunfan> http://bedrocklinux.org/introduction.html#search  这个概念不错
<^k^> ⇪ t: Bedrock Linux: Introduction
<yunfan> 比gobo还好
<superuser_do> yunfan:3q
<superuser_do> 搞定了
<yunfan> superuser_do: 好说 老板常来照顾我们生意就好
<yunfan> ubuntu平板终于要出拉了阿
<yunfan> 不知道续航如何
<yunfan> 续航好 一定要入一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 泥坑的痰盂还挺贵的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 多钱？
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得不到600的
<nyfair> 阿蛋一天20w上下
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马羡慕？赶紧请教取经去
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我们问他不肯说
<palomino|working> 前几天还说月入60w,今天就一天20w了...
<palomino|working> 涨势喜人啊
<yunfan> 刚才那老板是魔都的 问玩问题就走人 没品阿
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在699了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我拿我leader的玩了玩
<onlylove> imtxc: 行啊，定焦无狗头，你愿意买就买，不愿意就算了，泥坑真的变坑了
<onlylove> imtxc: 看人牙膏，穷人有痰盂玩，有钱人有红圈
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算给你发我刚才拍的图来着
<imtxc> 网速慢
<onlylove> imtxc: imgbin不让贴吧，最大5m
<imtxc> 怪不得
<onlylove> http://imgur.com/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<onlylove> 这个不知道限制体积不
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以上传到flickr
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A0AOVRS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1  这货怎么样呀?
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Amazon.com: MartinLogan Mikros 90 Reference On-Ear Headphones, Black: Electronics
<imtxc> onlylove: 我目前的水平还是算了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你现在什么相机?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: d7k
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真尼玛有钱.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 无线的耳机
<imtxc> ？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 羡慕吧，t了
<imtxc> 哦看错了
<imtxc> onlylove: 别闹，我连个狗头都买不起
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你说的是50mm定焦，记得我刚才说过的，定焦无狗头
 * zenNamaste 看上的是28mm定焦怎么破?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 买吧
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 没钱呀
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 一个月工资恩
<cherrot> 阿当竟然不在
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没听过这个牌子的耳机啊
<cherrot> imtxc: autoload_cscope 这个插件你用过么？
<nyfair> cherrot: 你们使劲黑
<imtxc> cherrot: 我不用  scope
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> cscope
<cherrot> nyfair: lol
<zenNamaste> 我用cscope呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 之前那个运动耳机有人要不
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就年前那个 AK100 bug 价格上显示耳机图片的那货
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~ 不知道, 没见过
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好用吗?
 * nyfair 刚去了趟通用，车险精算你们觉得怎么样？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一个运动耳机，京东上买 1200
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 等我找
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那个商家还真发货了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://item.jd.com/986783.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【艾利和iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备】艾利和（Iriver） iriverOn 智能运动蓝牙耳机设备 可记录心率 耗氧 速度距离 GPS路线等及通话音乐播放 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> 擦， 还涨价了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 让黄牛赚爽了这次
 * cherrot 靠 找到原因了，指认C Family ... 这插件太扯
<imtxc> cherrot: 所以，赶快来 global
<cherrot> imtxc: global ?
<imtxc> cherrot: 恩
<imtxc> cherrot: global 快多了
<imtxc> cherrot: 特别增量更新的时候
<onlylove> http://minus.com/i/b2wWutQQxX4gW
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Funny pics 5 (full) - The choice is yours.jpg - Minus
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 以为是头戴显示器...
<cherrot> imtxc: 有点意思
<cherrot> imtxc: cygwin 没有现成的包 不考虑了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩啊，不过价格还挺高的样子
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩. iriver的东西, 确实贵
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那个商家好诡异，这样跟发ak100出来不是一样了么，损失差不多了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: sb商家.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不一样
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ak100卖的出去
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 还是比国内商家好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这货留着只能吃灰.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是的.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 所以拿出来白送？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 有可能.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就当清仓了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还赚点儿信誉
<imtxc> 好吧，拿吃灰的东西白送人用来封口
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 单都砍了，还有啥信誉赚
<zenNamaste> 恩. 不知道了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 反正很莫名其妙，单子都砍了，还是把货发出来了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 好听吗...
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我没听
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 带上去, 跟发卡一样
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我朋友收到了俩
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哈哈哈
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 他用的百通，12月30号的订单前两天才收到
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在我的顺丰, 5天内到
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 为啥这么快了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 加钱了还是你等级更高了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 提速了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是, 以前只是内部测试呀
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在马上就要开放了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 当然服务要跟的上去才行
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 已经开放了啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 还没呢.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我们都注册了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 现在还是内部服务
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我知道.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是还是公测而已.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 以后正式放开来，估计速度跟不上了就
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 说不好
 * cherrot 公司配的键盘太难用了...
<imtxc> gfrog: 你在什么地方拍的花啊，我在路上一朵都没见到
<gfrog> imtxc: 路上
<imtxc> 这是个啥花
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 菊花?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 笔记本常年57度了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 春天哪里有菊花
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 菊花还分几节?
<zenNamaste> 季节?
<imtxc> onlylove: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i734096 好像只发上来半截？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你忙完了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我明天出门练习拍照去，给推荐的地儿？拍景
<eexpress> imtxc: 有长焦？去拍妹子图给我们看
<imtxc> eexpress: 没有啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 才 105
<yunfan> 上次亚马逊买的无风扇电源没用起来 如今刚好便宜了我父母
<imtxc> eexpress: 就一个18-105 跟 50 1.8
<eexpress> 带2个定焦？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 三亚?
<eexpress> zenNamaste: ..
<imtxc> eexpress: 18-105 是变焦啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ....
<zenNamaste> eexpress: ee神
<eexpress> 你说50
<zenNamaste> 50mm 1.8光圈, 不错呀
 * zenNamaste 喜欢定焦
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 最便宜的头
<eexpress> ，
<eexpress> 自己在床上拍吧。
<imtxc> eexpress: 只带一个套头，定焦是别人的
<gfrog> imtxc: 帝都大大小小的公园都成
<imtxc> 貌似还缺个包
<imtxc> 还缺uv镜
<eexpress> 可怜的下水者。
<imtxc> 还是京东上买东西靠谱啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 单反穷三代
<gfrog> imtxc: 欢迎进坑
<imtxc> gfrog: lol
<eexpress> 以后，基蛙的旧货，有地方倾销了。
<imtxc> 他的都是高端的啊
<eexpress> 你迟早更新换代嘛
<imtxc> 不会
<gfrog> eexpress: 我的都送我老爹了，目前手里没数码机
<gfrog> imtxc: 不升级那是不可能的
<imtxc> 按照以往的历史，玩一段时间自己都就不喜欢了
<eexpress> 额
<gfrog> imtxc: 你用套头拍几天就想摔镜头了
<onlylove> gfrog: 给他个红圈，他就不摔了
<gfrog> onlylove: 丫不是泥坑么
<onlylove> 忘了……
<yunfan> 配了个itx的 apu机 2k出头
<onlylove> gfrog: 给他个泥坑同样等级的头，他也摔不起
<gfrog> onlylove: 泥坑金圈
<imtxc> ..
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> imtxc: 你还没意识到你前面有多大的坑嘛？
<gfrog> imtxc: 包，镜片，电池，脚架……
<gfrog> imtxc: lol，等你反应过来，再回头已不是自由身，哈哈
<onlylove> gfrog: 这些是小钱，大小三元才是坑
<gfrog> onlylove: 小钱儿？ 你去看看包再说话
<onlylove> gfrog: 你要买多奢侈的包……
<gfrog> onlylove: 随便个相机包都得小1k啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 我用几十块的包的时候摔过相机，屏幕摔碎了。
<eexpress> gfrog: 1k的摔不坏？给我来摔摔
<eexpress> 这坑，，深呢
<gfrog> eexpress: 直接摔没事儿。你要放地上拿压道机压，那啥包都没辄
<onlylove> http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/438/4382598.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 玩的就是情怀 看老双反变身一次成像相机_佳能 5D Mark III_数码影像评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/440/4405617.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 尼康就D600进灰问题发布最新官方公告_尼康 D600_数码影像新闻-中关村在线
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • MyEclipse中SVN无法查看工程与导入项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456776 最近在学Linux就装了Ubuntu，用着还不错，打算换成Ubuntu前先把开发环境在虚拟机中部署下结果就他咩的郁闷呀。 在MyEclipse中添加SVN插件，能连接到服务器上，也能看到项目目录，可死活就是看不到
<onlylove> http://dcdv.zol.com.cn/201/2017091.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 佳能中远焦新王者 爱死小白兔深度试用_佳能 EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM_数码影像评测-中关村在线
<adam8157> 大家乖
<yunfan> 你又来了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板乖
<onlylove> adam8157: 大家乖毛意思？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我还没高清无码图
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 求HD copy
<adam8157> zenNamaste: ...
<onlylove> adam8157: 都一天二十万了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 催过了
<adam8157> onlylove: 有那我就不待北京了
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/441/4412768.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 新系统确实不一样 大学生用户的心里话_笔记本评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> 笑翻了
<yunfan> weechat居然有个js实现
<yunfan> 看来可以用个vps给人托管了
<zenNamaste> emacs-weechat
<zenNamaste> weechat.el
<yunfan> 最搞笑是 他们的android版本开发者 居然和我的昵称重名 ^_^
<adam8157> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/686da053gw1eemax4gbw9j205w0cvq3c.jpg
<yunfan> 俄罗斯摆了中国一道阿
<yunfan> 普京居然说感谢中国支持
<imtxc> 这个不能怪他们不打啊
<black_angel> 元芳，这事怎看呢
<imtxc> 说好的不叫人的
<black_angel> 15:58 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 4 secs
<black_angel> 15:58 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 4 secs
<imtxc> yunfan: 老毛子不讲究，叫人了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这是下黑手阿  拖下水
<adam8157> yunfan: 是, 兔子被阴了
<yunfan> 这又是韩战的那一套
<black_angel> hoho
<adam8157> caspar: rh以前也有anyconnect? 为啥这个稳定不断? 求释疑  cc gery_
<caspar> adam8157: 我不知道。。。我一直用的是vpnc
<eguan> adam8157: anyconnect? 啥东西
<adam8157> caspar: 我也一直是vpnc
 * eguan 改不回gery了。。
 * black_angel 无语中...
<adam8157> eguan: 所谓思科下一代vpn, 各种稳定不断啥啥的特性, 刚看到 caspar 的blog在介绍
<caspar> adam8157: 我擦。。。openconnect不够稳定啊，动不动就crash掉
<adam8157> caspar: "呵呵", vpn这种会断的靠路由控制的还是算了吧, 刚听你说这个稳定还想试试, 结果一问就断了...
<caspar> adam8157: 那是openconnect这个软件不稳定
<caspar> adam8157: 你可以用思科官方的AnyConnect客户端
<adam8157> caspar: RH以前有提供这个? 真是高级
 * adam8157 怀念RH的squid
<caspar> adam8157: 以前？没有啊。。。。阿里提供的这个
<adam8157> caspar: 啊!!! 阿里是你老东家了?
<adam8157> caspar: 哦, "原先" 我语文老师兼职体育
<caspar> 哦。。。我博客里不知怎么地写了原先俩字。。。笔误笔误
<adam8157> caspar: 用官方的很稳定?
<caspar> adam8157: 一直没崩溃过
<adam8157> caspar: 赞美
<gfrog> caspar: 卡斯啪
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是ipsec+ssl vpn了，RH之前没这玩意
<caspar> gfrog: 佛罗哥
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个需要cisco的设备支持
<adam8157> gfrog: 为什么那么稳定呢?
<gfrog> adam8157: 先试4层，4层断了再用3层呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜的，security的玩意不熟
<adam8157> gfrog: 还是你gaoji
<black_angel> 有没有人试过两重 ssh 来开远程的 X 程序呢？
<gfrog> caspar: 卡斯啪你的车是啥型号来着？
<black_angel> 类似于 ssh -t xxx@A ssh -X xxx@B 这样的做法？
<caspar> gfrog: 爱唯欧
<caspar> gfrog: 1.4SL
<gfrog> caspar: 好车啊
<gfrog> caspar: 我再想是不是整个奥拓，哈哈
<caspar> gfrog: 人穷，只能举债买个10w以下的小破车
<gfrog> caspar: 我都想奥拓了，显然更穷
<caspar> gfrog: 我还以为你打错字了- - s/拓/迪/
<gfrog> caspar: alto，这次不会有歧义了
<adam8157> gfrog: 买二十辆拿铁丝儿biao上
 * adam8157 "米歇尔跟奥巴马说好了，她和孩子们到北京，一下飞机就发条推特报平安，不用惦记。"
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38815
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Debian考虑对Squeeze提供长期支持
<onlylove> adam8157: 你在嘲讽么
<adam8157> onlylove: 转发的
<gfrog> adam8157: C票开不走，超长了……
<gfrog> adam8157: 你这算大挂车。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你是发现可以发推？
<black_angel> 在中国发 twitter，嗯，很好
<black_angel> q
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38818
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 韩国学校教师将能远程关闭学生的智能手机
 * black_angel 倒很期待用的是什么卫星发的
<eexpress> 这帮孙子，都99.4%了，不给流量。
<imtxc> caspar: 好车啊
<adam8157> 果然是不稳定啊 caspar czhang
<gfrog> freeflying: endomondo竟然送了一个月premium
 * casparant 我很桑心
<gfrog> casparant: momo
 * adam8157 呵呵
 * gfrog  好困，咋办
<onlylove> gfrog: 找个地方藏起来，睡一觉
<nyfair> onlylove: g婊不开代理不让我用google docs，肿么办。别扯方教授，都出g婊自己的permission denied提示页了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不用那个，不知道怎么办
<yunfan> nyfair: 草方教授去 草到他死为止
<nyfair> yunfan: 尼玛，这明显是g婊的问题
<nyfair> 谷人希作死
<yunfan> nyfair: 那就草g婊开发人员
<nyfair> yunfan: 这里有？
<yunfan> http://www.google.com/asdfsadfsadfsdafsdafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.google.com/asdfsadfsadfsdafsdafffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff -- unhandled responsein get body
<adam8157> nyfair: 你换个IP就好了
<yunfan> 该死的weechat 忽悠我
<adam8157> nyfair: 不是代理的事儿
<nyfair> adam8157: 我干嘛要改host文件？
<adam8157> nyfair: 换你自己的IP
<yunfan> 额 是不是怀疑你是bot?
<onlylove> 周五啦，下班可以好好睡觉不用早起啦
<yunfan> 还是病毒什么的 我以前倒是经常碰到这种事
<nyfair> adam8157: 不会
<adam8157> nyfair: 小运营商经常出这问题, 我住的地方经常分配到的IP连freenode都不让登 在黑名单里
<nyfair> adam8157: 那又怎么样？这种事情关运营商什么事
<onlylove> adam8157: 人好像是固定ip？
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是你机灵
<adam8157> nyfair: IP地址池小, 又有一些发垃圾邮件的, bot的选小运营商
<yunfan> nyfair: 你可以当作是同行不正当竞争 多半是chrome团队干的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我也遇到过被freenode ban的时候，重新断线然后再拨号就好了
<adam8157> nyfair: 总之换个自己的IP一般就好了
<nyfair> yunfan: 有理有据，好评
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者网络太慢，受不了，断了再拨就好了
<yunfan> 不过这chrome团队也挺过份的 现在opera都给webkit舔菊了 居然还不放过他们
<nyfair> yunfan: 所以这里某些傻叉就是贱
<yunfan> yaguang:
<nyfair> 不过webkit不是苹果的么
<yunfan> nyfair: 你说的一定是ee
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过有种情况就是，我原来尝试用apk downloader下载apk包的时候，遇到过帐号异常（我随便申请的号）
<adam8157> webkit被apple管得太死, chrome和opera都在用fork的blink yunfan
<yunfan> adam8157: cpp的我就不喜欢 一个kde 一个webkit
<yunfan> 最好他们用netsurf
 * adam8157 喜欢qt不喜欢kde
<yunfan> qt也是一样的货色
<yunfan> 终于知道了 weechat挑到》10的窗口有快捷键
 * nyfair 记得qt5.0的时候还bundle了个v8，5.1又重起了个炉灶
<yunfan> 不错  按 M-j 加两个数字就可以了
<yunfan> 以后哥可以开100个频道了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你开那么多，做啥
<nyfair> onlylove: 别人的寂寞你这个温拿不会懂
<imtxc> yunfan: 100 个频道。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 加进去不用关闭还是不错的
<gfrog> adam8157: 谢谢啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> gfrog: 妈蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋？
<adam8157> gfrog: qt嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 那又咋
<adam8157> gfrog: 没咋, 我只是说我懂了
<gfrog> adam8157: momo
<yunfan> Zesty_: 你那个esper的聊天室名字叫啥？ 我刚好在重新配 weechat
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 咨询个ubuntu的2个概念的区别！谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456777 新人刚入门，在看入门书籍，咨询下高手以下个概念的区别： 1）ubuntu12.04里面的系统工具的更新管理器和新立得软件管理器的区别和联系是什么？ 2）dpkg和apt-get的区别和联系是什么？ 谢谢！ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 sbpyud — 2014-03-21 17:11
<yunfan> adam8157: 踢我一下 我看看这个auto-rejoin
<yunfan> 还不挫
<yunfan> 这个weechat好坑爹 退出前自动把选项dump到配置里 害得我刚才编辑几次都被充掉
<adam8157> yunfan: 所以我不用weechat!!!
<adam8157> yunfan: 有洁癖的人怎么能忍受它dump config
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个好像没什么吧  我只是吐槽他默认这么干 faq里也没提醒大家 额
<yunfan> adam8157: 我还是很喜欢他这种配置的 xxx.yy.zzz.qqq
<nyfair> onlylove: apk downloader是什么
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.10声卡驱动升级后可否倒退？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456778 用的xmos usb声卡。最初始安装的13.10声卡可正常驱动，但更新过后声卡就不能出声了，系统看起来驱动正常，但设备本身貌似兼容出了问题。这个驱动可否倒退呢，怎么再提取到13.10安装文件的初始声
<^k^>  ─> 卡驱动呢，如何安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 oneliu — 2014-03-21 17:18
<onlylove> nyfair: 就是那种可以从google市场直接下载apk到电脑的一个chrome插件，已经被禁了
<onlylove> nyfair: 主要是我的国产机没play……
<nyfair> onlylove: ...能下载收费应用否？
<onlylove> nyfair: 人又懒，不爱刷机
<onlylove> nyfair: 不能吧……
<yunfan> weechat这个filter还是比较弱  把用户当傻瓜呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 不能那有什么用
<onlylove> nyfair: 下载不要钱的应用啊……
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 有chh账号吗？
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 那是啥？
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 一个论坛
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: chiphell？
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: .
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 土豪论坛，没帐号，你要那个做甚，等开放注册的时候弄个就是
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 现在没账号看贴各种权限
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 一个土豪才去的起的论坛，你就别找我要帐号了，看里面的晒单，哪个我也买不起
<AndChat|601929> on
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: sigh
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 权限就权限吧，先去那几个不要权限的，等开放注册的时候赶紧去注册个
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 天天看，没准能看到啥时候开放注册
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 都看大半年了
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 这种论坛，很少开放注册的，多等等吧，没准两年开一次呢，看人家心情
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 有啥好玩的坛子推荐不
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 什么内容的
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 八卦的话就天涯和猫扑吧
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 我对网络接触比较晚，大概2001年，很多专门的坛子并不知道
<nyfair> onlylove: 下载不要钱的有什么用啊，本来就能手机直接下载，难道我还要电脑下载再传到手机上不成
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Uubuntu 12.04 安装fcitx-搜狗输入法后无法在终端切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456779 安装了fcitx-搜狗拼音后终端，Dash以及Gedit均无法切换中文输入，但是chrome，firefox和libreOffcie可以正常切换中文输入，请问怎么解决啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -03-21 17:31
<onlylove> nyfair: 我说了我手机没有play
<Little-Chip> 啥网站？我也是新来的……来看看
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 生活 饮食 美股 杂七杂八能长见识的
<nyfair> 天朝那么多鱼龙混杂的apk market，哪个比那个逗逼色情小说刷榜单的g婊market差了
<Little-Chip> 其实我挺喜欢ibus的，但是lubuntu 13.04 和 13.10的ibus都有问题，只好用fcitx了
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 你要是问我澄空学院，字幕社啥的没准知道……生活啥的，去宽带山？
<nyfair> onlylove: 硬盘人？
<onlylove> Little-Chip: http://www.chiphell.com
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 首页 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<onlylove> nyfair: 硬盘
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 恩嗯
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 不错
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 宽带山我去过几次，感觉广告漂浮啥的太多，我还是习惯卡饭这样的
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 那几次还是百度把我带过去的
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 对了，西祠去过没
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 这个也是比较有名的，西祠胡同
<nyfair> 那边都没实用的，我推荐acfun匿名班
<onlylove> nyfair: 你应该把abcd都推荐一遍
<nyfair> onlylove: cd我不去，a站比较实用，b站装个app晚上被窝里补补番，主站反正我不去
<AndChat|601929> nyfair: 有手机端吗？
<nyfair> 有
<nyfair> cd没有，ab都有，b做得比较好
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那边能借到50mm和40mm的定焦不
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 西祠够高端不
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 毛叫高端，不知道，反正西祠，宽带山，猫扑，天涯这些是人多的地方，也杂也乱，我一般去的都是定向的，综合的基本不去
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 上知乎吗？
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 不去
<onlylove> AndChat|601929: 偶尔去豆瓣
<imtxc> onlylove: 50 的定有啊
<AndChat|601929> onlylove: 觉得豆瓣现在到处都是ads
<imtxc> onlylove: 我下午发的那张图就是用50拍的啊
<imtxc> 猫扑还在？
<imtxc> 我高中的时候挺喜欢逛大杂烩的
<imtxc> onlylove: 40 的应该没有
<onlylove_> imtxc: 掉了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我们组里面的几个都是屌丝，我老大的d7100 也是只有一个18 105 套头
<onlylove_> imtxc: 如果能借到，看下最大光圈效果，我听说50mm的最大光圈不可用，容易跑焦
<imtxc> onlylove_: 你收到哪句了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 可以用啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没啥，我还有个小号在
<onlylove_> imtxc: 唉……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 哪里有不跑焦的相机么
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你逛摄影才多久
<AndChat|601929> nyfair: 为啥我觉得acfun毫无营养呢
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 豆瓣我主要看游记
<nyfair> AndChat|601929: 一群小学生当然没营养，去里区啊
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: a站很多重口味
<imtxc> onlylove_: 反正我刚开是听说 7000 跑，然后我就搜 D7000 跑焦 一堆
<imtxc> onlylove_: 然后我有顺手一搜 D7100 跑焦 一堆
<imtxc> 然后再顺手搜 60D, 70D 都这样。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 唉，我说的是最大光圈的时候
<onlylove_> imtxc: 这个和相机没关系，镜头的事情
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你要是搜相机，没有不跑焦的，你要搜镜头
<onlylove_> imtxc: 比方说变焦头，最大光圈的时候是啥焦段啥的
<AndChat|601929> nyfair: a站的里区？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 你要知道，摄影最重要的还是镜头，机器和镜头比是次要的
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: 土豪 只看游记
<imtxc> onlylove_: 50d 一个手动头，有人说在 D5200 上都跑焦，怎么办
<imtxc> onlylove_: 所以我觉得网上看到的那些个帖子，大部分是枪手干的
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 那看啥，去chiphell看土豪晒单？哎呀，5d3和d800哪个好？纠结啊，两个都买吧……
<imtxc> onlylove_: 或者对面厂的五毛干的，后者论坛的五毛刷人气干的
<maplebeats> imtxc: l5e没来了？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 好几天没见了呢
<maplebeats> imtxc: 看来是消失了
<onlylove_> imtxc: 我之前玩过微单，跑焦这个还是知道的
<maplebeats> imtxc: 毕竟这个地方太蛋疼了
<imtxc> maplebeats: lol
<onlylove_> imtxc: 春天来了，出去玩了吧
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩
<imtxc> 有可能
<nyfair> imtxc: 是啊，比如我今天就知道了chrome背后的那堆人有多贱
<maplebeats> nyfair: 我一直是想知道chrome是怎么把一个浏览器做到这么卡的
<onlylove_> imtxc: 算了，我还是找gfrog吧，你个菜鸟，还没我飞的高
<nyfair> maplebeats: 别问我，找谷人希去
<imtxc> onlylove_: 我最近狠钻研呢啊
<onlylove_> maplebeats: 很简单，大量吃内存，大量消耗带宽，然后机器资源耗尽，就卡了
<gfrog> onlylove_: 纳尼？
<nyfair> 前两天还在主权高于人权。现在爸爸国又掉头人权高于主权开始扯哗哗问题了
<imtxc> onlylove_: 无忌和蜂鸟两个论坛最近半年的帖子我基本上都翻了一边
<nyfair> http://webtv.un.org/meetings-events/watch/china-upr-report-consideration-41st-meeting-25th-regular-session-human-rights-council/3367008094001
<^k^> ⇪ t: UN Live United Nations Web TV - Meetings & Events - China, UPR Report Consideration - 41st Meeting, 25th Regular Session Human Rights Council
<nyfair> 粑粑国要不要脸啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 每天晚上刷论坛到天亮啊
<onlylove_> gfrog: 没，我在问镜头的事情，就是50mm1.8的最大光圈的事情
<gfrog> onlylove_: 最大光圈咋的？
<onlylove_> gfrog: 再就是50mm和40mm哪个划算，说起来40mm佳能是饼干头
<gfrog> onlylove_: 痰盂的最大光圈基本都没法用。
<onlylove_> gfrog: 好吧，要的就是这句
<gfrog> onlylove_: aps用50太长，40挂机不错
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: 为啥我觉得A站好无趣
<gfrog> onlylove_: 但是40/2.8的最大光圈也不见得好使
<onlylove_> gfrog: 他们说比50的好……
<gfrog> onlylove_: 我很讨厌50，真心玩儿不转这个焦距
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 你和nyfair不是一类人，通常ab站都是腐女去的地方
<gfrog> onlylove_: 估计35/40啥的会好很多，室内也能耍开了
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你玩过全副吧，50应该是标准头吧？
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: b站是什么？
<gfrog> onlylove_: 是标准头，但是aps上截去的那些搞的50很尴尬
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: bilibili
<gfrog> onlylove_: 我再买镜头估计就会弄28/35这个焦段了
<onlylove_> gfrog: 所以40反而更合适？
<imtxc> 50 就图个便宜嘛
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我看台湾的wiki，40到55都可以做标准头
<imtxc> onlylove_: 买了个最便宜的uv
<gfrog> onlylove_: 看你耍不耍的开。反正在屋里我耍不开50，后来干脆不用了。
<AndChat|601929> On
<onlylove_> imtxc: 没事，现在单反不用胶片，不怕紫外线
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊，我就是买最便宜的稍微保护下下
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: 原来是给个视频网站
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: ab都是啊
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: a站也有视频
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 都是弹幕的
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_:对视频不感冒
<gfrog> imtxc: 就是个玻璃片子
<imtxc> onlylove_: 之前我还打算买个天涯镜来着
<onlylove_> gfrog: 我主要是想，以后，如果以后买的话，要带个标准头
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: 扬州去过吗？
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，我的目的就是擦起来不心疼
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 没去
<gfrog> onlylove_: 痰盂那么便宜，买就买了
<gfrog> onlylove_: 以后不爽再换也不心疼
<imtxc> 18-270 之类
<onlylove_> gfrog: 但是和40饼干比，不如直接买饼干啊……
<gfrog> onlylove_: 随你便啊，我说了痰盂很便宜
<onlylove_> gfrog: 反正差不多，说起来，饼干的价格快俩痰盂了
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: 烟花三月想去扬州春游
<gfrog> imtxc: …… 你还惦记这种奇葩头……
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 哦，那去呗
<imtxc> gfrog: lol 看起来性价比挺高
<imtxc> gfrog: 球推荐个尼康挂机头
<gfrog> imtxc: 你不有套头么，先出去拍拍找感觉再说吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 也好
<imtxc> 现在有俩
<imtxc> 一套头一痰盂
<gfrog> imtxc: 基本够了
<gfrog> imtxc: 下一步就是开始烧金圈了吧
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩，周末先玩两天看看
<imtxc> gfrog: ......
<gfrog> imtxc: 烧其他的狗头也是浪费钱，不如就金圈起跳
<imtxc> 都是坏人啊
<onlylove_> imtxc: 先把50mm换金圈吧
<onlylove_> imtxc: 定焦无狗头，微距无弱旅
<gfrog> onlylove_: 先弄个竹炮爽爽看。
<gfrog> imtxc: 先弄个竹炮爽爽看。
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你太坏了，imtxc卖肾了要
<gfrog> onlylove_: 一看丫就是喜欢长焦拍妹子胸的货
<imtxc> ..
<imtxc> 我都是喜欢微距的好不
<AndChat|601929> onlylove_: 卡饭还要注册
<onlylove_> AndChat|601929: 卡饭好像不限制注册吧？
<onlylove_> imtxc: 微距拍妹子胸？
<imtxc> onlylove_: ....
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装的ubuntu14.04beta，发现中文是宋体，有办法吗？bug? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456780 安装的ubuntu14.04beta，发现中文是宋体，有办法吗？bug? 但是kylin14.04beta，没有这个问题啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jarsinh — 2014-03-21 18:27
<[H]> 都用什么客户端
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> onlylove_: 看包呢
<onlylove_> imtxc: 摄影包？
<palomino|working> 包大人
<nyfair> 岳父大人！
<imtxc> onlylove_: 恩啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 这次怕买到的相机有问题，嘛配件都没买
<guimingyuan> 这里可以随便水？
<guimingyuan> 这么好
<onlylove_> imtxc: 然后以后买配件就是
<guimingyuan> :o
<imtxc> onlylove_: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove_: 所以现在得买uv啊，包啊之类的
<imtxc> 幸好有卡
<gfrog> imtxc: 喜欢微距？ 拿微距拍妹纸毛孔？
<imtxc> onlylove_: 明天没包背出去，尴尬啊..
<imtxc> gfrog, onlylove_ 坏人啊你们
<onlylove_> gfrog: 你太坏……
<gfrog> imtxc: 没有啊
<imtxc> 为嘛有的包都有那么贵
<gfrog> onlylove_: 哪里坏
<gfrog> imtxc: 耐摔
<gfrog> imtxc: 便捷
<gfrog> imtxc: 低调
<imtxc> 看起来卖配件比卖机器赚钱
<gfrog> imtxc: 所以我选Kata
<onlylove_> imtxc: 来，和基蛙说说他哪里坏
<NoIE> 各位好，我换了新的网络了。
<Guest82632> topic
<imtxc> Kata...
<imtxc> 不是都要1k+么
<NoIE> 用的是华为的 HG8240
<imtxc> gfrog: 背上能看起来不那么厚的就好
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.103.x2WZ0J&id=3515396539 土豪金款
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 终身质保 卡塔 kata DL437 单肩单反相机摄影包 正品新品600D 650 价格:280.00 元
<gfrog> imtxc: 早跟你说入微单。揣兜里就走了
<NoIE> HG8240似乎可以在windows7下工作，但是不能在 ubuntu 14.04 下工作。
<imtxc> gfrog: kata 好高调好不
<NoIE> 甚至用虚拟机下的win8，在桥接模式下都可以使用。
<gfrog> imtxc: 外表低调，内心闷骚
<NoIE> 还有，我打不开咱们的论坛了。
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> http://item.jd.com/967804.html 这个很丑么 onlylove_ gfrog
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【锐玛EMB-SS03(L)】锐玛（EIRMAI） EMB-SS03(L) 佳能尼康单反斜跨摄影相机包【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • gobolinux 015 beta发布了，喜欢折腾的可以试试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456782 这个发行版改变了根目录下的文件结构，比较新颖。 这个beta版使用了kde 4.11.5作为默认桌面。我已经用上了，暂时没发现什么问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 kangtian — 2014-03-21 19:02
<gfrog> imtxc: 单肩包？ 你会郁闷死的
<weichen> NoIE: 刷 ROM
<imtxc> gfrog: 怎么讲
<gfrog> imtxc: 等你背了就知道了
<imtxc> 双肩的太大了吧
<imtxc> 明天成挂脖子上去公园的了.. onlylove_
<onlylove_> imtxc: 去吧去吧，找个角落长焦拍偷情
<guimingyuan> 土豪们啊
<imtxc> 总觉得背着走在路上好尴尬
<onlylove_> 还得半小时才跑完，不等了，回家去
<guimingyuan> 。。。
<onlylove_> imtxc: 藏电脑包里面
<gfrog> imtxc: 拿塑料袋缠缠塞书包里就成
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩好主意
<imtxc> gfrog: 我买个这个http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.345.KeUyJ4&id=13504059429
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 佳能尼康单反相机内胆包600D 650D 60D 5D2 D7000三角软包摄影包-淘宝网 价格:7.50 - 9.50
<gfrog> imtxc: 其实我就这么干的
<czl_> h
<ipython__3> http://www.ext2fsd.com/    You should use it with care and use it at your own risk!  Matt <mattwu@163.com> 是中国人开发的?
<^k^> ipython__3: ⇪ Ext2Fsd Project
<czl_> [H]:
<ipython__3> test
<^k^> ipython__3:点点点.  19:17 
<imtxc> gfrog: 赞，找到一张还没挤的那种叫啥来的纸，上面有气泡的那种
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 额
<imtxc> leeeee: 媒婆找你
<imtxc> maplebeats: l5e 来了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:35 
<leeeee> ??
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:40 
<imtxc> 好卡啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 蓝色的那双帆布鞋很不错哎
<imtxc> leeeee: 穿起来挺好看的
<leeeee> 那就好啊。。
<imtxc> leeeee: 媒婆的也收到了,他这两天找你跟你说你一直没来
<imtxc> leeeee: 大家都说春天你去开心去了
<leeeee> 开心个屁啊  我论文被抽到要盲审
<leeeee> 最近在找导师商量盲审的事
<leeeee> 天天在那改论文
<leeeee> 我擦
<leeeee> 尼玛我是好人啊 天天做好事  RP简直低到爆
<imtxc> leeeee: ..
 * imtxc 下班
<Sm4rkey> 請教各位 Linux 怎麼設置上網方式的優先級別？  我連上VPN 後 所有數據都要走VPN ，，，，我希望VPN只是用來獲取公司的內網IP  不用來上網
<Sm4rkey> 請問 要怎麼做呢
<palomino|working> 这个需要设置路由表吧 Sm4rkey
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16549.html 睡不好 : 一个投资者对他的同事抱怨说:"股市变化无常,我不是夜不成眠就是作恶梦。" "我倒总是睡得象个婴儿似的,"他的同事说。 "怎么说?"投资家问到。 "我每三、四个小时就会醒来大哭一场！ "同事说。
<hoxily> 长夜漫漫
<leeeee> 嗨~你看好病了？
<onlylove> leeeee: 白天5s和饭团还问你来，你消失做啥去了
<leeeee> 我论文被抽中要盲审 我郁闷了好几天了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04桌面上面什么都没有，怎么样把程序图标放在桌面上面呢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456783 ubuntu14.04桌面上面什么都没有，怎么样把程序图标放在桌面上面呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jarsinh — 2014-03-21 20:52
<leeeee> 昨天告诉了导师这一不幸的消息  现在正在狂改中。。
<leeeee> 唉。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 在屋里试了一下，50mm 头的话房子不够大啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，房子不够大……啥意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 可视角度小了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是觉得退到墙边还是不能把人装进去
<onlylove> gfrog: 貌似imtxc也觉得50mm在屋里小
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就换变焦头呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 没办法，40 的又太贵
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是想想别的，用变焦头拍下，然后看看焦距
<onlylove> imtxc: 万一40也不够的话麻烦了
<imtxc> onlylove: 40 够
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用套头拍过？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在就拿变焦找感觉呢
<onlylove> imtxc: exif给看看，焦距多少
<imtxc> onlylove: 我拧到40拍的啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过晚上光线不好
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠……这么直接……
<onlylove> imtxc: 光线不好，大光圈和高iso啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 这不没大光圈么
<onlylove> imtxc: 和l5e说话没
<onlylove> imtxc: 那……就剩下高iso了，还有个办法……闪光灯
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，闪光灯游泳
<imtxc> 有用
<gfrog> onlylove: 肯定小
<gfrog> imtxc: 泥坑用毛线40，用35/1.8，这头超赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 想想imadper看好的那个卡片，28mm定焦
<onlylove> imtxc: 手机镜头差不多都在20mm左右
<imtxc> gfrog: 35 这个比50 贵好多
<gfrog> imtxc: 1.5k那样？ 大概
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩
<gfrog> imtxc: 我不关注镜头价格很多年，只吹水，哈哈
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，你就别那么多事情了，最便宜的就是50mm了
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> imtxc: 都照50mm这么便宜，怎么个穷三代法
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 50mm 现在就600
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 因为实在太穷,600就够三代花的了 onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 我玩两天机器没问题的话就入个50
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你机器上随便拆下一件来，不止600吧，先把3770K拿来
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 不能拆啊
<imtxc> palomino|working: 豪！！
<palomino|working> 全靠这机器讨生活了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 有 3770
<palomino|working> 没有3770
<palomino|working> 只有3770k
<onlylove> 靠，这条链路不好，我要断线重连
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 网游延迟大
<palomino|working> 噢。。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 土豪马还不下班么
<palomino|working> 快了。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过重连有个坏处就是，我可能今晚上就爬不上来了
<palomino|working> 可累死我了
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 加油吧 onlylove
<imtxc> palomino|working: 晚饭吃了不
<palomino|working> 吃了。。
<palomino|working> 2片面包。。
<palomino|working> 一个鸡蛋。。
<iGoogle> 破马只吃草，挤出马奶。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 要减肥么
<iGoogle> 太勤奋了
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 加班赶工啊
<imtxc> ..
<palomino|working> 下班...byebye
<phantomer> byebye
<onlylove> 不行啊……看来网络问题不大……问题在机房那边
<gfrog> imtxc: 我擦，知道50长了还买，这真是真爱啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 我没买啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 现在用的别人的
<gfrog> imtxc: 真爱啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 不过也真买不到更便宜的定焦了不是
<gfrog> imtxc: 鬼扯
<imtxc> gfrog: 还有啥
<onlylove> gfrog: 还有更便宜的定焦么？
<onlylove> gfrog: 人在和你算经济账
 * gfrog 妈蛋，淘宝打不开了
<onlylove> gfrog: 二手？
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有哪些比较优秀的安卓平台的开源软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456784 我现在就知道一个 Airdroid。 其它还有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billzt — 2014-03-21 21:43
<imtxc> http://www.zm7.cn/goods.php?id=71
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 尼康50/1.8D（尼康 AF 50mm F1.8D) 大陆正品行货 包邮_尼康镜头_单反镜头_卓美网-摄影器材网购首选，经销专业摄影器材，实体店信誉保证
<gfrog> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8924942976
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 尼康AI口/国产尼康50mm/1.7大光圈人像镜头适用尼康单反数码相机-淘宝网 价格:300.00 - 330.00
<gfrog> imtxc: 泥坑的老头不要太多哦，现在都能使
<imtxc> 我去， 1.7
<imtxc> 国产货么
<gfrog> onlylove: 感动社的坑爹一些，FD头现在用起来太麻烦。
<onlylove> gfrog: 没办法，人造电子相机的，泥坑是日本光学所的产物
<onlylove> gfrog: 人专业玩机械相机的
<gfrog> onlylove: 是泥坑比较二，当时不肯改口。不然现在丫早长焦定焦头怎么那么困难
<gfrog> onlylove: 是泥坑比较二，当时不肯改口。不然现在丫造长焦定焦头怎么那么困难
<imtxc> 老镜头上面的标尺都花花绿绿挺好看
<onlylove> imtxc: 要不你看副厂头？
<gfrog> onlylove: 别看，定焦副厂更贵
<onlylove> gfrog: 为毛
<gfrog> onlylove: 我感觉。
<imtxc> onlylove: 副厂定焦也没痰盂那种价位的
<gfrog> onlylove: 而且几家副厂都有毛病。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那你考虑下吧……牙膏的话40是饼干头，有体积优势
<imtxc> onlylove: 找不到比50性价比更高的了
<gfrog> onlylove: 死马的屎黄，腾龙的渣做工，图丽到是都不错，但是丫出的头少
<onlylove> imtxc: 泥坑的镜头不关注
<gfrog> imtxc: 入35/1.8吧，你不会后悔的。
<onlylove> gfrog: 转了一圈，又回原厂头了这就……
<gfrog> imtxc: 这头挂机相当不错，文艺小清新范儿
<imtxc> gfrog: 那泥坑+死马 会黄成什么样
<onlylove> imtxc: 听基哇的吧，没坏处
<gfrog> imtxc: 请想象老照片
<onlylove> imtxc: 泛黄的那种
<imtxc> 好黄
<imtxc> 泥坑本来就黄
<gfrog> imtxc: 我爹有个死马头，那种黄，咋后期也调不回来了。
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧，听 gfrog 的，等 35 1.8g 特价
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃先去店里试试吧，包你中毒
<imtxc> gfrog: 去马莲道？
<onlylove> imtxc: 中关村报1280不贵
<gfrog> imtxc: 不知道哪有泥坑体验店。
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 办公设备厂的体验店在三里屯
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过貌似收二手不错
<gfrog> onlylove: imtxc 鞋厂好像在那也有
<imtxc> onlylove: 二手水很深吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 镜头很保值，我就知道这点
<gfrog> imtxc: 新手别想二手了，有毛病估计你也没法看出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 至于有没有毛病……不清楚
<imtxc> gfrog: 恩
<imtxc> onlylove: 既然保值。。 二手的意义何在
<onlylove> imtxc: 便宜一点是一点……
<gfrog> imtxc: 对了，泥坑家的东西你可以问徐总，丫是泥坑党
<imtxc> gfrog: 我们厂好多泥坑，可惜徐总现在不在厂里了
<gfrog> imtxc: 帽帽好像也是泥坑党偏多
<gfrog> imtxc: onlylove 大概码农都喜欢傻锐的效果
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> C家不是拍的艳么， 那得有好麻豆啊
<onlylove> 学的好快……
<onlylove> imtxc: 理论课学了没？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是辛苦潜水啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 正打算学呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现什么构图什么的完全没概念
<onlylove> imtxc: 潜水做毛，西单和中关村图书大厦那么多书
<imtxc> onlylove: 那种书都跟《21天精通C++/C/JAVA》之类有区别么
<onlylove> imtxc: 你妹啊，C语言还有TCPL呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 谁让你看渣渣书了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我又不是到摄影里面的 APUE 和 TCPL 是啥
<imtxc> 我又不知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以可以先搜下嘛
<imtxc> 只听说有个什么纽摄
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是适合你不就不知道了
<imtxc> onlylove: 电子版在下载
<imtxc> onlylove: 看看不就知道了
<imtxc> 35 在半副上也就差不多50了
<onlylove> imtxc: *1.5
<onlylove> imtxc: 不对……你说的是半幅……
<gfrog_> imtxc: 办公设备厂的是柔，颜色淡。
<gfrog_> imtxc: 这样拍东方妹子很合适，容易把皮肤拍白了。比较讨巧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我说的就是 apsc 嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个叫残幅貌似
<imtxc> gfrog, onlylove 其实 35 的焦段是用来扫街的吧
<imtxc> 听说是所见即所得
<gfrog> imtxc: 35在aps上基本就是标头视角
<imtxc> 35 太文艺范儿了，好像挺需要技术的
<gfrog> imtxc: 跟你说了文艺小清新啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你刚买机器就要准备加入器材党？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我了解了解还不行么
<imtxc> http://academy.fengniao.com/392/3924267.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 感受德味的毒 6款35mm经典镜头大盘点_学院频道-蜂鸟网
<imtxc> 德味儿
<onlylove> imtxc: 德味？徕卡M9？
<imtxc> 踩死 lol
<gfrog> imtxc: http://instagram.com/p/lzrtiMAV4d/
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Instagram
<imtxc> 早知道应该买单机还划算，就有预算买35了
<imtxc> 这是最早的傻瓜相机么
<imtxc> O记的
<imtxc> gfrog: 你还有这古董货
<gfrog> imtxc: 这不算是最早的，已经很智能了
<imtxc> 好吧
 * gfrog 得出去把过期胶卷消耗一下……
<imtxc> 还有地方洗么
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己洗
<imtxc> 牛
<gfrog> imtxc: 彩卷有，黑白得自己搞了
<leeeee> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<imtxc> gfrog: cool
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • [highwind] --- nemo-actions http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456785 调用pyrenamer批量重命名文件 [Nemo Action] Active=true Name=pyRenamer Comment=rename multiple files Exec=pyrenamer %P Icon-Name=pyrenamer Selection=m Extensions=any; 统计信息: 发表于 由 highwind — 2014-03-21 22:24
<imtxc> http://forum.xitek.com/thread-726341-4-1-1.html 。。。 35党和50党各一半
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.35 kiB
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 找你好久了
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 我东西收到了
<leeeee> 哦 好的
<imtxc> 这俩头在室外的区别大么
<imtxc> maplebeats__: 你都俩尾巴了才找到 l5e 啊
<maplebeats__> imtxc, 是啊
<imtxc> maplebeats__: 我下午已经帮你转达过了
<imtxc> maplebeats__: 上脚了没有
<imtxc> onlylove: 或者啥也不想，攒钱买17-55
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 直接穷到第四代
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 你们怎么这么欢乐啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 发愁也咩用啊
<leeeee> 我都快白头了
<leeeee> 真是好心酸啊
<freeflying> imtxc, 入了泥坑啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 对哦
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<imtxc> freeflying: 已经在坑里了
<imtxc> http://forum.xitek.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=773814&extra=page%3D2&page=1
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ type=application/octet-stream ; 长度=2.35 kiB
<imtxc> 这些人都是在 fx 上拍的吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 乃明儿去刷街?
<freeflying> imtxc, 早卖早进坑
<gfrog> freeflying: 准备去逛公园
<imtxc>  freeflying ....
<freeflying> imtxc, 后面就接着烧吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总你好坏
<freeflying> imtxc, 不发烧就不会退烧的
<imtxc> freeflying: 我已经在烧啊
<freeflying> gfrog, 我打算搞个联想的,4000mah的机器
<gfrog> imtxc: 欢迎入坑，你这才刚开始。
<gfrog> freeflying: 用那手机干毛啊，真心不如挂吊瓶。
<imtxc> 不会吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚真不小心点开了 50 1.4d
<freeflying> imtxc, 你这是万里长烧的第一步
<imtxc> freeflying: 不会的不会的
<gfrog> imtxc: 单反穷三代哦
<freeflying> imtxc, 我们之前都是这么说的
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的计划就是买个牛定挂机，然后顺手出了套头
<gfrog> imtxc: 每个吸毒的人一开始都会觉得自己肯定不会上瘾的
<imtxc> 后悔买套机了
<gfrog> imtxc: 牛定？ 搞个菜丝儿的35/50
<freeflying> imtxc, 牛定?
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> imtxc, 都打算烧定焦了
<imtxc> freeflying, gfrog 梦想嘛
<gfrog> imtxc: 别人描述菜丝儿是丝般的柔顺。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不过估计最多也就35 1.8
<freeflying> imtxc, 都说了你这是万里长烧的第一步
<imtxc> 你俩别吓我
<gfrog> imtxc: 定焦…… 啧啧，你这真是高大上了。
<imtxc> 吓到我了明天就挂网上出掉
<freeflying> imtxc, 35/1.8这奇葩焦段你来干啥
<imtxc> freeflying: fw gfrog
<onlylove> imtxc: 别把大话说早了
<imtxc> freeflying: 据说35在apsc上跟研究看到的一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 建议你还是用套头适应下自己喜欢的焦段
<gfrog> onlylove: 肯定是长焦远远的打妹纸，哈哈。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那么多人喜欢50mm，吉娃就是玩不来
<imtxc> onlylove: 好多人喜欢的还是50的那个价格吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 你啥意思，光有价格没有素质的头谁要？
<imtxc> onlylove: 那倒是
<onlylove> imtxc: 和你重复那么多遍，你都记不住？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说家里拍个合影啥的用啥好
<freeflying> gfrog, sale.jd.com/act/ET2lRufV7pS5.html?erpad_source=erpad
<alvin_rxg> Title: IUNI京东预约 - 京东商城 (@ jd.com)
<onlylove> imtxc: 再重复一遍，定焦无狗头，微距无弱旅
<imtxc> onlylove: 这机器我只有几个月玩的时间，过了年就不归我了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 套头吧，你要是就玩几天的话
<onlylove> imtxc: 别人不一定知道定焦的好
<gfrog> onlylove: 50在aps上都快80了，接近人像头的焦段了，反正我是玩不转。
<gfrog> onlylove: 又不是天天拍妹子
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 又要买手机？
<onlylove> gfrog: 不是天天拍妹子当然不用50mm，这种事，风光摄影师和昆虫摄影师一般不用50
<freeflying> imtxc, 屌丝的唯一乐趣啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 反正我偏爱24/35这焦段
<imtxc> freeflying: 这次买了新的会把什么换下来
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧
<imtxc> onlylove: 看起来你也做了好多功课了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我做了好几年功课了
<imtxc> kao，我下的这本《纽摄》好模糊
<onlylove> imtxc: 书是次要的，重要的是概念，你要理解了摄影的最终奥义，那这个就可以删掉了
<onlylove> imtxc: 有个摄影师，叫马克·吕布，嗯我们都叫他马克吕奉先
<imtxc> onlylove: 我得看看理论去
<freeflying> gfrog, <edamato>撤了?
<gfrog> freeflying: bingo
<gfrog> onlylove: 啧啧，真是一套套的理论
<onlylove> gfrog: 乃开始打算损我了？
<gfrog> onlylove: 赶快收相机入坑嘛
 * gfrog 碎叫。明天出去拍春……图儿喽。
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<imtxc> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 明天我出门玩
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说 gfrog 是不是因为从胶片党过来的才喜欢 35
<gfrog> happyaron: ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的
<happyaron> gfrog: 等明天出去，再给大家一点点揭晓我的计划。
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线，当时用数码我就不爽50。真心太长了
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 个人喜好哪个焦段
<happyaron> gfrog: 我的照片都是5s直接拍的
<gfrog> happyaron: 你也要走？！
<happyaron> gfrog: 没用相机
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，明天等你发春。。。 图
<onlylove> gfrog: 我还是借别人的机器玩……
<gfrog> happyaron: 都5S了，艾玛
<happyaron> gfrog: 不辞职啦……就是出去玩
<onlylove> gfrog: 自己买还是舍不得钱
<imtxc> happyaron: 辞职了？我们的输入法谁做
<happyaron> gfrog: 手机再好也不能代替相机啊
<happyaron> imtxc: 没有……
<happyaron> imtxc: 只是出去玩玩而已。。。
<imtxc> 辣就好
<happyaron> ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 高大上
<onlylove> imtxc: 接过蓉蓉的枪，哦不蓉蓉的键盘
<imtxc> happyaron: 西藏还是大理
 * gfrog 屋里有蚊子，擦。
<freeflying> gfrog, 好多人走了啊
 * imtxc 已经拍死了俩蚊子
<imtxc> freeflying: 肯定是你带走的啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 是啊是啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 上毛线
<happyaron> imtxc: 没有那么高大
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总回来吧
<freeflying> gfrog, 哇,据说你们有个架构师要撤了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 纳尼
<onlylove> 什么架构师，软件的还是啥
<freeflying> onlylove, C记的
<gfrog> freeflying: 搞毛线……
<onlylove> freeflying: 架构师也有很多种嘛，有设计软件的，有系统管理的
<freeflying> onlylove, C记的你觉得呢
<freeflying> gfrog, 我就想有个待机稍微长点的智能机
<freeflying> gfrog, 这要求真不高啊
<freeflying> item.jd.com/837987.html
<freeflying> gfrog, ^^ 这个如何
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  23:08 
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 我比了一下，鞋子还行，我能穿。。
<leeeee> == 对比？
<leeeee> == 穿不了就转送么好了
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 恩
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 我还没空穿呢
<leeeee> 您还真是忙
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 还好吧
<onlylove> 没空穿鞋的饭团……
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 我写了一天啊
<leeeee> OL 出来陪姐玩一会
<chenshaoju> =-O
<onlylove> 多大的丫头片子在这自称姐……
<leeeee> == 拜托
<leeeee> 你就委屈下自己嘛
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> l5e乖~
<onlylove> 我感兴趣的是，这么晚你咋还不睡
<leeeee> 我在写论文啊
<onlylove> 妹子晚上太晚睡对身体不好
<onlylove> 会有黑眼圈，会有眼袋会有……
<leeeee> 我也想睡啊 尼玛盲审不过不能答辩啊
<leeeee> == 黑眼圈早就挂着了
<onlylove> 盲审是咩概念
<leeeee> 就是论文拿去外校审
<leeeee> 老师不知道你是谁 也不知道你导师是谁
<onlylove> 外校……
<onlylove> 这么凶残
<onlylove> 你总得让自己导师看看能不能过吧……
<leeeee> 唉 论文都是有指导老师的呀
<leeeee> 如果没有盲审 只会要求检测抄袭率
<leeeee> 机器检查就OK
<leeeee> 而且在检查之前 论文都是给老师审核通过的
<leeeee> 但是盲审就很烦啊。。
<onlylove> 每年都有盲审这种倒霉事情么
<onlylove> 我是学工科的，不理解文科论文
<leeeee> 是啊。。研究生就是要这样。。我们班就四个人。。偏偏抽到我这种学渣
<leeeee> 靠
<leeeee> 四十好几的同学啊 尼玛 为嘛要抽到我
<onlylove> 依旧记得自己过了6级的时候，研究生师兄还在为四级奋斗，还说我的论文的英文简介是机翻
<onlylove> 真心想拿六级成绩单压死他
<leeeee> 唉。。现在真心觉得四六级没什么意思  英语照样很烂啊
<leeeee> 反正不用不学就是烂
<onlylove> 这个还是看你用不用，不用的话，学的再好也没用，我的理化生忘的差不多了
<leeeee> 是啊 关键还是用  痛啊  想到我现在已成学渣的事实我就懊悔不已
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 你是研究生？
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 让 lainme 来教育你:-D
<maplebeats__> onlylove, 六级怎么过得了，好难。。。
<onlylove> maplebeats__: 6级就是渣，闭着眼睛过
<maplebeats__> 四级低分飘过压力好大
<maplebeats__> 考了三年四级，终于有一次人品爆发。。。
<leeeee> 我是学渣了已经
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 同学渣
<leeeee> 哭。。
<onlylove> maplebeats__: 我会告诉你我大学所有数学相关课程全部重修么
<maplebeats__> onlylove, 重修个嘛，我补考+重修数目我都不想数了
<maplebeats__> 没意思
<maplebeats__> leeeee, 不哭，站起来撸
<onlylove> maplebeats__: 你让她怎么撸……
<dispensable> 居然有妹子。。
<maplebeats__> onlylove, 震动X?
<onlylove> dispensable: 什么叫居然有，一直有
<dispensable> onlylove: 以前我眼瞎了看来
<onlylove> 实在扛不住了，睡去
<onlylove> leeeee: 不管怎么说，早点睡，明天起来写吧……
<dispensable> ?
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 不死松鼠？
<imtxc> lol
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-22
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 为啥下载ubuntu 每日构建版总是麒麟的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456790 我是在这个地址下载的： http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ 安装的时候就发现是ubuntu kylin，然后我又去kubuntu 的目录里下载，结果还是kylin的，这是咋回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 schoolboy — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -03-22 7:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 生死关头 : 某甲埋头下棋,有人来告诉他说:府上有要紧事,你快回去看看。说了几遍,他才不耐烦地抬头问道:什么事?快说吧！ 你的小儿子得了急病,让你去请个大夫…… 话还没说完,某甲连忙摆手,没好气他说:得了,你不见我正在生死关头吗?兵临城下,我这里自身难保,还
<^k^>  ─> 能顾得别人吗?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • LinuxMint 17 命名为"Qiana"，预计2014年5月份放出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456791 LinuxMint 17 命名为"Qiana"，预计2014年5月底发布。 ’Qiana’发音为 kee-AHN-ah， It was the name of a fashion silk-like material, introduced in the 1970s and popular in the disco-era, when it was made into loud, shiny shirts with
<^k^>  ─> pointy collars. The feminine name is of American origin, and its meaning is “silky”. 根据官方的介绍，’Qiana’是一种仿丝绸材料的名字，在某些语言中也 …
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 昨天没看到邮件，果然有个架构师撤了啊
<jiero> 现在从美国买 iphone 5s 要 4000人民币，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2ovCIIgsdAADqdu5J4foAALrAAEFWfYAAOqO012.jpg 什么都可以,发型不能乱！
<MeaCu1pa> .
<quininer> hi
<^k^> quininer:点点点.  10:20 
<quininer> hello all.
<jiero> Mea
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 好久不见了。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: ...iPodtouch
<jiero> MeaCu1pa:  哦。web
 * jiero 摸摸 MeaCu1pa  不给闪避机会
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 外接VGA显示器的话笔记本自带显示就没有了，GNOME系统--显示设置为镜像也不行，什么原因呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456792 试着在命令行中用xrandr结果可以实现双屏显示，但是在GNOME自带系统中随便改次设置就有成了只有外接显示器有显示了。 GNOME自带的双显
<jiero> 哦。现在竟然能从韩国直邮 27寸显示器 2560 * 1440 折合人民币可以到 2100
<quininer> jiero ,土豪你要买么
<jiero> quininer:  额。我是土豪么？
<jiero> quininer: 领工资的人永远不是土豪。
<jiero> quininer: 领工资的人永远都会一直买东西。
<quininer> jiero ,土豪不要狡辩了
<jiero> quininer: 土豪是啥？
<quininer> jiero,是你
<piggybox> 那要看领多少工资了
<jiero> quininer: 哦。过去的24个月我的平均收入是150元每月。最低生活保障不到。
<quininer> jiero ,你赢了
<jiero> 出货量大的肯定是玩具。
<jiero> 量越大，越是常规玩具
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • dwm如何设置wine程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456793 比如我想设置foobar2000在第5个标签运行： static const Rule rules[] = { /* class instance title tags mask isfloating monitor */ ... { "foobar2000", NULL, NULL, 1 << 4, False, -1 }, ... }; 但是无效。 请问config.h里的class、instance、title这三个是什么
<^k^>  ─> 意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flac — 2014-03-22 10:42
 * AndChat601929 how to fix playstore"this item isn't available in your country"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<circ-user-pq5pn> hello
<^k^> circ-user-pq5pn:点点点.  11:33 
<quininer> hi
<^k^> quininer:点点点.  11:33 
<circ-user-pq5pn> 哈哈 chrome的插件 circ
<circ-user-pq5pn> rename
<dispensable> 。。。。
<uewdl> ubuntu 14.04有谁装了
<uewdl> #kendo
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31674.html 作弊该杀,挂科耻辱 : 作弊该杀,挂科耻辱。 士可杀不可辱！
<MeaCu1pa> colloquy
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 个别软件花屏怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456794 我在笔记本(Intel集显)上一直使用Ubuntu12.04（随时有升级）+Kolourpaint 完全没有问题， 但是最近在台式机(独显AMD6450)上面同样安装Ubuntu12.04.4+Kolourpaint,但是启动 Kolourpaint时出现花屏，无法使用。这是不同的显卡引
<^k^>  ─> 起的吗？曾经改用AMD6450的专用驱动，无效。 有什么解决办法？ huaping.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-03-22 12:12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 个别软件花屏怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456795 我在笔记本(Intel集显)上一直使用Ubuntu12.04（随时有升级）+Kolourpaint 完全没有问题， 但是最近在台式机(独显AMD6450)上面同样安装Ubuntu12.04.4+Kolourpaint,但是启动 Kolourpaint时出现花屏，无法使用。这是不同的显卡引
<^k^>  ─> 起的吗？曾经改用AMD6450的专用驱动，无效。 有什么解决办法？ huaping1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-03-22 12:18
<x007007007> hi
<^k^> x007007007:点点点.  12:26 
<x007007007> ^K^:你是及其人吗
<x007007007> 机器人
<^k^> x007007007, 我们是否在同一个类别？  12:27 
<x007007007> ^k^: 太傻了，快闭嘴
<^k^> x007007007, No I am kk .\n\n\n\n  12:28 
<JackZhu> 有没有安卓高手啊
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 谁知道你要问什么, 问刷机还是问android的进程间通讯机制. 光说android高手, 谁敢说自己是?
<zenNamaste> > s sq | JackZhu
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,  sorry
<JackZhu> 是说 安卓开发
<JackZhu> 抱歉
<zenNamaste> ^k^: 你nnnd又不干活?!
<^k^> zenNamaste, 感谢您的信息。  12:32 
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,    用的macbook吧   这么土豪啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • fedora16下载kde安装openbox，无法登录桌面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456796 是不是少了一个gdm？ 还是少了什么东东？ 进不去，只能到某个位置。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-03-22 12:35
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 开无线就无法开机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456797 如上，当在windows系统下关闭无线网络时，系统可以正常运行，没有什么问题。但一但开启无线网络时，则系统无法启动，见下图 统计信息: 发表于 由 yzbx — 2014-03-22 12:37
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 什么叫macbook?
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,  苹果笔记本
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,   难道你用的是苹果台式机？
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 要是土豪, 还会看得上渣渣苹果?
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 你怎么就认定了我用的是苹果?
<JackZhu> 苹果的系统 人名后面是：
<JackZhu> win  和 linux  是，
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: ... 天真.
<zenNamaste> jackZhu: 这个是客户端自己决定的.
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 当然你也可以自己设置.
<JackZhu> 哈哈，  我知道 开个玩笑
<JackZhu> 你在北京吗？
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: /ctcp xxx version  还略微靠谱点儿
<JackZhu> 这不借这个话题 拉近和你之前的交流嘛
<JackZhu> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<zenNamaste> 呃..
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 在这里练习得到的搭讪技巧, 出去追妹子一定死的很惨.
<JackZhu> 哎，  我是跟妹子无缘了
<JackZhu> 只能想着大姐了
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 那这里欢迎你.
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,  谢谢欢迎
<lpy> = =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 提交了?
<zenNamaste> lpy: mentor怎么说?
<lpy> zenNamaste:  嗯
<lpy> nice, you added good details to the tasks
<lpy> I have no concerns
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我tmd忙了两周了, 今天终于轻松下来了.
<lpy> 就两句。。。
<zenNamaste> lpy: 赞!
<zenNamaste> lpy: 这两句在我看来算是很好的评价.
<lpy> = =
<zenNamaste> 连concern都没有了
<lpy> 得要
<lpy> awesome 才是很好的评价
<lpy> 或者说
<zenNamaste> lpy: 没有concern的意思就是说, 一眼看上去, 已经不是很渣了
<lpy> excellent!
<lpy> = =
<lpy> 我知道 = =
<lpy> 现在已经不能改了   看运气了。。。
<JackZhu> lpy,  开源项目？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不错了.
<JackZhu> lpy,  还是公司项目啊
<zenNamaste> lpy: 要是申请不下来, 就做点别的也行
<zenNamaste> lpy: 量力而行嘛
<lpy> 申请不下 就用 chrome
<zenNamaste> lpy: chrome太渣.
<zenNamaste> lpy: lol~
<lpy> 我累死累活  然后居然选不上。。。
<lpy> 那 chrome 再渣我也受得了= =
<lpy> 心里不平衡= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 那就换个项目来做
<lpy> 比如？
<zenNamaste> lpy: kde
<lpy> kde 大把印度人。。。
<zenNamaste> lpy: 你要找个没有三哥的项目?
<lpy> 至少不要那么多
<lpy> 而且我不用 kde OwO
<lpy> OvO
<zenNamaste> lpy: zsh
<lpy> 嗯
<lpy> 不错
<zenNamaste> lpy: systemd
<lpy> 想玩 boost 来着
<lpy> systemd 擦 渣渣
<zenNamaste> lpy: boost... ...
<zenNamaste> lpy: boost, 你功力够???!!!!
<lpy> 写个 启动脚本花了我好长时间= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: boost的开发, 真是, 太抠了
<lpy> 边做边学呗
<lpy> 我只知道他们的 repo 很蛋疼
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我知道他们的代码写的惊天动地.
<zenNamaste> lpy: 工业级的库, 都不好写
<zenNamaste> lpy: 所以中间件厂商才这么少
<lpy> 我想找个 C++ 的来着
<zenNamaste> lpy: 那zsh不行了.
 * lpy 要学好 C++
<lpy> zsh 是C++ 的吗？
<lpy> 咦？
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我猜不是.
<lpy> 我瞄一下
<lpy> OwO
<zenNamaste> lpy: 我猜是 ---  c
<lkebin> 必须是C
<zenNamaste> lpy: 一个shell, 还依赖c++的runtime service, 说不过去呀
<lpy> 咦我没发现有 c 的= =
<zenNamaste> 我clone一个看看
<zenNamaste> lpy: cloning
<zenNamaste> lpy: 不是c是啥?
<lpy> 不知道 看到一堆 脚本
<zenNamaste> lpy: 都 是 C
<zenNamaste> lpy: http://sourceforge.net/p/zsh/code/ci/master/tree/Src/
<^k^> ⇪ t: zsh / Code / [ab917d] /Src
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 周末还上班？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不上了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 工作清完了
<lpy> 我擦 怎么不是在 github 上的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 好吧
<zenNamaste> lpy: sf很常见呀....
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我今天出门了一圈，遇到了一件很神奇的事情
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 啥?
<zenNamaste> lpy: openoffice? libreoffice?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 一个年龄大约在 80-90之间的老奶奶，非要给我一张包装挺精致的小光盘，上面写着 “xx门” “XX 界浏览”
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 说小伙子上网不，想看外面的世界不
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 轮子呀这是.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 用这个软件能看好多网站
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我也觉得是
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我就没敢要
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你就说, 我是gfw开发者呀
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助，win7,64位，安装ubuntu12.04，黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456798 U盘安装ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64，安装界面黑屏，只有左上角光标在闪，不知道怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 victor0127 — 2014-03-22 12:57
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你本来就是gfw的开发呀
<imtxc> 。。。
<lpy> 我擦。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我看那个老奶奶路都走不动了
<lpy> 吓尿= =
<imtxc> 居然还这么洋气，教我翻墙
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这老太太撞枪口上了不是
<lpy> gfw 招人不！
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 唉, 就是轮子而已.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你说有没有必要买个 50 1.8
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 人家一套话背下来了而已.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 45 - 55 都是人像吧?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你有妹子, 我觉得需要
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我今天在外面试了了一下，35mm 玩不来啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 基蛙说 35 1.8 挂机合适
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 35叙事... 街拍去了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 没有，街上不知道拍啥
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 街拍要更广一点儿好吧.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~ 上街拍妹子可不叫街拍...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/skagen/leather/853XLSLN.pid?AID=10535303&PID=5411495&src=AACJ&PubName=%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F%3F&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=3434966
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Skagen Leather 853XLSLN Men's Watch
<imtxc> 再广就没性价比了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 28mm呀
<imtxc> 又给我看 watch
<imtxc> nnd
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你的表到了吗?
<imtxc> 我的卡西欧还在海关呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真慢..
<imtxc> 说是4月份有可能出关
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ...........................
<breeze_growing> 我遇见过一个奇葩：拍地铁卫生间禁烟标志的。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我就两周没来吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 怎么都是我不认识的人了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 就一个吧
<zenNamaste> JackZhu breeze_growing   我都不认识.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不过我看了，按照这个速度，5月份我能拿到就算快的了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ... 下次还是sf吧
<imtxc> 反正永远不会buytong了
<breeze_growing> 我才是都不认识
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,  我是新加入的
<imtxc> 这个表带是个什么材质
<x007007007> 有人是写程序的吗？出来聊聊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 假皮
<imtxc> ...
<breeze_growing> 来的不多 消遣消遣
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,    程序猿一枚
<zenNamaste> x007007007: imtxc 是gfw开发者
<imtxc> 怪不得这么丑
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 羡慕.
<x007007007> 不信
<imtxc> JackZhu: 羡慕
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 我是水产养殖员
<quininer> gfw开发者
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要买镜头。。。
<x007007007> 我不要在写程序了。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: nnnd, 你丫烧上了
<JackZhu> zenNamaste,  程序猿有啥羡慕的
<breeze_growing> 我是汽车陪驾
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我今天测试了一下，我就不喜欢变焦
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 从来懒得拧
<JackZhu> 有在北京的吗？
<zenNamaste> JackZhu: 工资高
<x007007007> 妈的，公司的敏捷开发烦死了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以你要定焦?
<breeze_growing> 刚从北京回家
<zenNamaste> 敏捷开发就是渣. 我用敏捷开发养鱼, 后来死了不少条
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 对啊，既然懒得拧，不如定焦来个大光圈实在
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 来个9mm吧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你丫没用版本控制啊！
<imtxc> 当然会死光了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 或者7mm鱼眼
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 鱼眼很赞的
<x007007007> zenNamaste: 你们用过没，完全是坑，天天修过去人留下的bug
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 什么东西?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我就想在 50 1.8 和 35 1.8 中间选一个挂机头
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/109003
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Rokinon 8mm F3.5 对角线鱼眼镜头 APS-C单反用（尼康/佳能/索尼/宾得卡口齐） $199.95（约￥1300）_海淘优惠_海淘专区_什么值得买
<x007007007> 敏捷开发
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 不看
<JackZhu> 支持佳能
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 鱼眼, 不贵的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我看了两天，完全是两派人两派说法啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 当然了
<JackZhu> 前几天  寻思出去拍拍照片
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 所以要看样张
<imtxc> 有人说 apsc 就要 50 ，有人说就要 35
<JackZhu> 结果一直雾霾
<x007007007> 都是有钱人，为毛子我和人家干的一样，拿的钱是人家的一半。。
<x007007007> 深深的被坑的感觉
<lpy> 我擦。。。你们在烧镜头吗》
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 见过很多写程序的魂淡, 工资很高, 但是一直哭穷.
<zenNamaste> lpy: 是gfw开发者在烧
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 随便街上公园路上之类的瞎拍的话 50 和是还是 35 合适
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 随便瞎拍, 28-35 都挺好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 50有点儿偏人像了
<x007007007> zenNamaste: 上海4k，你说把，python，php都写
<breeze_growing> gfw 现在升级了吗？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 35 拍东西的时候要靠很近的样子
<lpy> 上海 4
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 到手4k?
<lpy> 上海到手 4
<x007007007> gfw最近好像高的我的ssh老吊线
<lpy> 怎么活= =
<x007007007> 到手3.5k
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对. 那货不是给你那么玩的
<zenNamaste> lpy: 唉...
<zenNamaste> lpy: 少年.
<lpy> zenNamaste: 啥= =
<zenNamaste> lpy: 别人说自己工资低, 你也就听听就好了, 不用当真.
<x007007007> 妈的，我昨天喝酒一问我同事，妈的7.5k
<x007007007> 我和他干的同样的事
<breeze_growing> 这么厉害？
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 有个毛线好抱怨的
<x007007007> 。。也是，跳槽
<breeze_growing> 我是说gfw现在这么厉害了？
<x007007007> 没想到公司坑我
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 我们渔场, 一堆高级养鱼师, 水平比我这个助理鱼师还低, 以前都不是干养鱼这活儿的, 结果来了就是很高的等级, 工资是我三四倍
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 这tm哪儿说理去?
<x007007007> zenNamaste: 你学的是水产？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 鱼眼镜头用的好的话, 几何失真挺好的.
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 对呀, 水产养殖
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那太高端
<x007007007> 我原来是学动科的
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要的是挂机用的
<zenNamaste> x007007007: 那你应该很厉害呀, 男朋友/女朋友多很多吧
 * zenNamaste 我擦, 我是怎么把动科看成抖动的?!
<x007007007> 后来去学水保了。。。。我觉得貌似水产班的妹子多
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 完了, 我觉得, 我忙了两周, 脑子不正常了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 赞
<x007007007> zenNamaste: +1
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这个呢? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026FCKC8?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0026FCKC8?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20 -- unhandled responsein get head
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 是不是太广了?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 而且, 还是大光圈好... 这个 f/3.5-4.5
<imtxc> 我靠
<Rockray_> ...
<zenNamaste> Rockray_: maskray?
<zenNamaste> 不是
<zenNamaste> 山东的.
<maplebeats> 哇
<zenNamaste> imtxc: aur/biabiamiamia  这货是个什么东西????
<maplebeats> WOW
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 媒婆早.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 装上看看？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不.
<imtxc> 马莲道好远啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你要买茶叶? 还是要找站街妹?
<imtxc> z
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 去看看镜头啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 中关村就行呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 中关村。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 中关村只能看，看了能买么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 回网上买呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 马莲道有卓美，五课松有锐意嘛
<imtxc> 我看卓美的便宜点儿
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 锐意在国贸也有
<imtxc> 国贸？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 记得是.
<imtxc> 哦对
<imtxc> 锐意SOHO现代城店
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> www.smzdm.com/youhui/432771
<imtxc> 这货终于破6k了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你买的这个?
<imtxc> 不是
<imtxc> 我的7000
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<imtxc> smzdm 上面所有的尼康都被差评逆转了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: lol~
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 力挺理光
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 今天在住的附近的公园拍了两张
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 那地方不给力啊
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你给推荐个靠谱的地方，我明天去
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 白云山
<imtxc> cao
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要有帽子我就ban了你...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 蟒山
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 蟒山不错的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 但是, 其实龙庆峡才是北京最好的地方.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我要不是太远的啊
<imtxc> 坐车1小时能到的最好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 那就只能百望山了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://www.zm7.cn/goods-3240.html
<imtxc> 这头好看
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 蔡司50/1.4 ZF.2镜头 （尼康卡口）正品行货保修三年_蔡司镜头_单反镜头_卓美网-摄影器材网购首选，经销专业摄影器材，实体店信誉保证
<maplebeats> imtxc: 有钱人，买单反呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真tm贵.
<imtxc> 不许黑
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别的都还好.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 菜思啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我知道.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 蓝标儿的都贵
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我觉得, 施耐德的就够了...
<imtxc> 不扯了，出门拍去。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞.
<imtxc> 研究理论没用啊
<imtxc> 北京今天热得不能穿外套了都
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这是啥??? http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.99.rSExrv&id=16522976847
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ 【石敢当】全新施耐德移轴镜头PC-TS 50/2.8 HM/尼康口/F口-淘宝网 价格:25800.00
<zenNamaste> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8393165034&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1102485602:6:%C4%E1%BF%B5+%BE%B5%CD%B7:4badd7f10fd5829910860307f2bfda0f&ali_trackid=1_4badd7f10fd5829910860307f2bfda0f&spm=a230r.1.17.18.rSExrv   这个就够了呀
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ Nikon/尼康 AF 50mm f/1.8D 定焦头 标准人像镜头 大陆行货 全新-淘宝网 价格:647.50 - 797.00
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 行货有发票, 800块钱.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 1.8光圈, 挺好.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 你看错地方了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: http://www.zm7.cn/goods-71.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 尼康50/1.8D（尼康 AF 50mm F1.8D) 大陆正品行货 包邮_尼康镜头_单反镜头_卓美网-摄影器材网购首选，经销专业摄影器材，实体店信誉保证
<imtxc> 619 啊亲
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 这么便宜.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 麦芽
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我这不纠结是35还是50呢么
<imtxc> 35是这个价格的两倍
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一样来一个呀
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 好人们呢
<imtxc> 帮我ban了 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 别闹
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 买个备机吧
<quininer> !kill zenNamaste
<imtxc> ..................
<zenNamaste> quininer: 活腻歪了?
<zenNamaste> quininer: 戴着帽子你都敢挑衅?~
<quininer> 哈哈哈哈
<breeze_growing> sick …
<breeze_growing> 各位所在公司有招司机的吗？
<zenNama_Food> breeze_growing: 货车司机行吗?
<imtxc> breeze_growing: 你水平怎么样
<zenNama_Food> breeze_growing: 我帮你问问, 我们那里之前要冷藏车的司机.
<zenNama_Food> breeze_growing: 送鱼的
<quininer> 公交车司机可好
<imtxc> breeze_growing: 去我们厂应聘开班车吧
<breeze_growing> 行 我有货运资格证
<zenNama_Food> imtxc: 玩大了.
<imtxc> 我们厂那班车司机太水了
<imtxc> 完全不会超车啊。。。
<breeze_growing> 谢谢大家
<zenNama_Food> imtxc: 大班车, 还超车???
<imtxc> zenNama_Food: 那个司机反正特别水
<imtxc> 掉头啊，转弯啊，特肉
<breeze_growing> 晕死 大货司机啊
<zenNama_Food> imtxc: 那个不是你们公司的司机
<zenNama_Food> imtxc: 你们公司租的车
<zenNama_Food> imtxc: 司机/车都是租车公司的
<imtxc> zenNama_Food: 恩，就是早上和晚上是
<zenNama_Food> imtxc: 对呀
 * imtxc 出门了出门了
 * zenNama_Food 吃饭
<breeze_growing> 我还是挺迷恋以前那个小面司机的职务的
<breeze_growing> 手机打字就是不行，太慢了。大家都散伙了，我这儿还没看完聊天记录呢。
<quininer> 好样的
<breeze_growing> quinner
<quininer> ？
<quininer> 你少了个i
<breeze_growing> feel like ur someone i know
<breeze_growing>  oh yes sorry
<quininer> = =
<quininer> so？
<breeze_growing> we met privately ?
<sennn> 現在在星巴克 ,東西真貴!
<MeaCu1pa> sennn: 哪边的星巴克
<sennn> MeaCu1pa 星巴克不都一個價嗎?
<sennn> 一杯拿鐵要30...
<yunfan> 刚才发现甲骨文跑到我这里开了个分基地 MeaCu1pa http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1eeohl96hkqj20xc18g45g.jpg
<MeaCu1pa> sennn: 所以在北上广，不算贵，在其他地方就贵
<MeaCu1pa> sennn: 地价
<yunfan> sennn: 30快坐一天 不错了  你去肯德基 随便买点吃的早就超了
<sennn> 哎...
<sennn> linux命令記不住,痛苦中...
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: gaoji
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 估计和ibm去苏州性质差不多把
<yunfan> 不过我这里运行成本可比苏州低多了
<yunfan> 马上高铁就要开通了 那个地方就在高铁黄山北站边上
<sennn> ibm把一半都賣給聯想了,
<yunfan> 卖的都是人力密集的
<yunfan> 刚好甩包袱
<yunfan> 研究部门没见过他卖阿
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: 是
<sennn> 用來用去 還是kubuntu 順手 字體顯示漂亮得當!
<sennn> 有沒有徐州的極客啊?
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 将来来混阿 ^_^
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 高铁一通 就一个半小时而已
<sennn> 懷念老家啊!
<MeaCu1pa> yunfan: Oracle, 臭不可闻
<yunfan> MeaCu1pa: 有钱自然会香一点的
<sennn> 甲骨文業務除了數據庫還有啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> java
<sennn> java是sun的,只是被甲骨文收購了而已
<yunfan> 收购了不是他的 难道是你的？
<piggybox> 还有ERP那套东西
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ +1
<sennn> 企業套件
<sennn> 服務器之類的
<sennn> 問一下,學思科設備的有沒有前途?
<onlylove> 不能光学cisco啊，huawei h3c juniper都得学啊
<sennn> 感覺很難學的說...
<onlylove> 如果cisco的东西觉得难学，那就干脆别学了
<sennn> 好吧...
<sennn> 我在青鳥那邊學了點編程 感覺不很實用啊?
<onlylove> 皮毛的东西，当然不适用
<onlylove> 青鸟什么的
<sennn> 到哪邊學好呢?
<yunfan> 你要么就投胎投得好 要么就吃苦点学习
<yunfan> 就这两条路
<sennn> 想學,沒路啊
<yunfan> 又不想吃苦 又想待遇好 哪里有这么多好事呢 要是有 请带上我
<onlylove> 你想学啥？
<onlylove> 没有啥路
<tracyone> 下海捞啊，买屁股啊
<sennn> python perl 之類的
<yunfan> 学东西要个毛路子
<yunfan> 都是不肯下功夫说的懒话
<onlylove> python这东西……你装个python照着帮助文档来就行了
<sennn> 不系統學的話,等於不學
<tracyone> :-D
<onlylove> 你想怎么系统的学
<sennn> 好老師,好教材
<sennn> 之類的...
<yunfan> 那还是卖屁股去吧
<yunfan> 我学python就看了简明手册
<yunfan> 看完就行了
<onlylove> 这边yunfan就是靠py吃饭的，你问他怎么学的
<sennn> 哎...
<yunfan> 其他的还不是用到什么库就去看文档
<yunfan> onlylove: 昨天买的电脑零件今天就到了
<onlylove> 唉声叹气做毛
<onlylove> yunfan: 你买的啥，快递神速啊
<yunfan> onlylove: a10 6700 + itx + 4Gx2 + 1T蓝盘
<yunfan> 还有个20x20的机箱
<sennn> 我們徐州,只有重機械行業有的發展,想回老家發展,條件不成熟呀
<yunfan> 卖家在杭州 挺不错
<yunfan> sennn: 徐州靠近常州  常州软件很发达 可以去看看
<onlylove> yunfan: 老实说，我对西数没好感……宁可买东芝和希捷
<yunfan> 想走正路也有  想走歪路 那边也有不少cracker
<yunfan> onlylove: 台式就那两个牌子 我专门找个带usb3的 以后再买个东芝的 插上好了
<yunfan> 说起来 东芝现在这么便宜 是何道理？
<sennn> yunfan 是嗎?
<yunfan> 对了 走的是顺丰的快递 我自己加钱的
<onlylove> sennn: 你还有重工业不是，我要是和你说，我家里除了从山里打石头和去工地盖房子就没别的活
<onlylove> yunfan: 你真要他走歪路？
<sennn> onlylove 理解理解
<sennn> 理解萬歲!
<onlylove> yunfan: 台式机就哪俩牌子……我年前刚买了个东芝的3T给小伙伴带回去
<onlylove> yunfan: 台式机硬盘
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来还是希捷的盘划算……
<onlylove> 东芝买贵了
<yunfan> onlylove: 西数和希捷阿
<yunfan> onlylove: 希捷不是被西数收了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 日立的笔记本盘卖给西数，台式机卖给东芝了
<sennn> 我配個主機500元 刷刷地
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在走什么路子 只要赚钱多 不吃劳饭就好
<yunfan> 其他什么的都别介意
<yunfan> 我有个同学就走的是歪路子  现在在时区弄了个地方 拉了50条光纤做线路
<onlylove> yunfan: 私服？
<sennn> 沒聽懂
<sennn> !
<yunfan> onlylove: 私服算什么歪路子 是搞盗号经济连的  他以前想叫我给他弄个东西 我看他像是做上游的
<onlylove> yunfan: 定期升级的木马外挂？
<sennn> 遊戲行業啊
<yunfan> onlylove: collector/tranfer
<onlylove> sennn: 毛游戏行业，你当qq的q币是玩具？
<sennn> 好吧...
<onlylove> yunfan: 上游的都是赚大钱的
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教如何让新安装的软件出现在bash [Tab] 补全中 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456800 每次新安装软件后， 按[Tab]都不能补全新软件的名字，要重启Bash才行， 记得有一个命令可以解决这个问题，请大家指教！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumailong — 2014-03-22 15:06
<yunfan> onlylove: 下游洗账户的赚钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 得洗到东西
<yunfan> onlylove: 账户本身就有价值  因为这是身份
<onlylove> yunfan: 你又要玩社会工程？
<yunfan> onlylove: 是骗子需要
<onlylove> yunfan: 现在玩网游的，稍微有点头脑的都是交叉鉴权的
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以盗号的，基本就洗下账号里面能洗的
<rve> @onlylove 什么是交叉鉴权
<onlylove> rve: 二次验证懂不
<onlylove> rve: 就是你游戏里面找我要东西，我直接打你电话确认
<rve> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 零件到了 装机中
<yunfan> 擦 忘买内存了
<yunfan> 先从本机拆两根下来用
<felixonmars> chenshaoju: 发现少菊菊苣
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.10 | 4GB内存升级为8GB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456801 HI 我在13.10下把内存升级为8GB。但是重启系统后无法读取。（可识别） 请问如何才能识别出内存， $sudo lshw -short : /0/28 memory 4GiB System Memory /0/28/0 memory 4GiB SODIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1600 MHz /0/28/1 memory DIMMProject-Id-Vers
<^k^>  ─> ion: lshwReport-Ms %free -m |grep "Mem" | awk '{print $2}': 3835 统计信息: 发表于 由 落没古堡 — 2014-03-22 16:15
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04无法用鼠标切换到右侧工作区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456802 用鼠标点击右侧的工作区总是回到相应的左侧工作区，而上下工作区就没有这样的问题，并且用快捷键Ctrl+Alt+方向键也没有这样的问题。点击工作区是发现上下工作区之间有黄色的边框线，但是
<^k^>  ─> 左右工作区就没有了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014-03-22 16:23
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有没有什么方法能把UbuntuKylin写入UEFI Boot里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456803 我的笔记本是UEFI的，当然也可以设置成Legacy启动，不过相对慢一点。我安装完UbuntuKylin13.10后在UEFI菜单上没有显示出UbuntuKylin选项。我现在想知道有没有什么方法能让UbuntuKylin在UEFI里显示
<^k^>  ─> 出来？这样在启动的时候能快很多！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zike — 2014-03-22 16:29
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 菜鸟问下 有针对mssql的可视化管理工具吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456804 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 realfree0826 — 2014-03-22 16:36
<realjerry> archlinux目前支持 realtek 8188RU吗？  AUR里只找到8188EU的包，两者通用吗？ 回娘家求援了
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍回来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 去附近的小公园，没法拍啊。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生了什么可怕的事情
<imtxc> onlylove: 一路上净是些红圈圈金圈圈
<imtxc> onlylove: 我感觉摁了很多了，看了看编号，才到300
<onlylove> imtxc: 不敢往外拿了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 收疼
<imtxc> 手疼啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来彩卷要36张一卷，你自己算用了几卷了
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍了些样图回来对比
<imtxc> onlylove: 拍了好多35 跟 50 对比的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 道歉信 : 一对热恋中的男女,相约去吊祭一位长辈,后来两人闹情绪,出殡那天只有男的去了殡仪馆,看不到女的,越想越觉得不对,就想写信给女的道歉,谁知女的看了信,更加火大,你知道这男的是怎么写信的吗?"亲爱的,昨天原本去殡仪馆,是想看你,没想到看不到你,心中好难
<^k^>  ─> 过。。。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> onlylove: 我拍的图放到 100% 之后怎么这么糊呢
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 不好好写论文去
<leeeee> == 讨厌！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道你怎么弄的……有空问吉娃去
<onlylove> 我出去吃个饭
<leeeee> 看见没 他都不睬你
<felixonmars> ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<felixonmars> 啊, 不小心发出去了- -
<quininer> = =
<imtxc> leeeee: ..
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 宿主机启动端口汇聚的情况下 Kvm/Qemu 虚拟机如何使用网卡桥接模式。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456806 宿主机是双网卡的，使用netctl进行网络配置 Code: liumailong•~» cat /etc/netctl/bonding                                  Description='Bond Interface' Interface='bond0' Connection=bo
<^k^>  ─> nd BindsToInterfaces=('enp2s0' 'enp3s0') IP=dhcp #IP6=stateless liumailong•~» cat /etc/modprobe.d/bonding.conf                        options bonding mode=4 miimon=10 …
<leeeee> 大周末的 你咋没去约会什么的
<leeeee> 这么好的天气 浪费多可惜啊
<imtxc> leeeee: 刚回来
<leeeee> 哦哟
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 安装系统分区为何会出来1兆空闲空间 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456807 安装系统 分区 就会出现一个1兆空闲空闲空间 统计信息: 发表于 由 Piranhalvs — 2014-03-22 18:34
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个有意思的现象：慢速键与alt+printscreen http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456808 因为y460双显卡或者某些其他原因导致的ubuntu屏幕闪烁问题，曾经各种方法都试过，还是用的“偏方”：系统设置-通用辅助功能-打字-慢速键 开启，然后把延迟调到最低，这个方法解决了。 但
<imtxc> leeeee: lol
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 虚拟机安装系统时遇到的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456809 能帮我看看嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 llc2816 — 2014-03-22 19:14
<leeeee> 兔子！！！
<imtxc> leeeee: 你不喊名字他看不见的
<leeeee> 我哪知道他叫啥啊
<imtxc> gfrog: 回来了？你去奥森了？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu12.04 64位安装AMD显卡驱动出现fglrx崩溃报告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456811 显卡是HD5650,驱动是amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run，前面安装一切正常，安装到sudo dpkg -i fglrx*.deb这一步时出现fglrx崩溃报告，重启以后告诉我只能使用集成显卡，主板关闭显卡切换后在
<^k^>  ─> 进入系统发现不兼容情况，比如工作去预览时桌面背景都是蓝色等等，使用fglrxinfo命令也提示X bad request的信息。 安装之前没有卸载开源 …
<yunfan> imtxc: 装个机  折腾死
<imtxc> yunfan: 丫装机居然不买条子。。
<yunfan> 千算万算 还是忘了买内存  只好从自己机器上拆了两根下来做测试
<imtxc> yunfan: 话说今天我在路上看见一个条子拿的好像是 CS 里面的 M4 那样的冲锋枪
<yunfan> 而且奸商也不送电源线 搞得现在只好先顾自己
<yunfan> imtxc: 枪有什么奇怪的
<imtxc> yunfan: 感觉路上好多条子
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不看新闻  昆明事件以后  各大城市都派武警持枪巡逻
<yunfan> 然后前几天两会开完以后 公安部决定持枪巡逻常态化
<yunfan> 所以以后你会天天看见了
<idoo_cheng> 无锡咋没见到条子呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 主要是太多了，10m一个
<imtxc> 貌似比10m一个还要多
<yunfan> 无锡不是主要的那15个城市吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 搞不好是有风声有人要闹事
<yunfan> imtxc: 这次装机太挫了 早知道还不如直接买整机
<imtxc> yunfan: 给你父母装的？
<yunfan> imtxc: 是的 我要回家住几天 刚好也可以用
<imtxc> yunfan: 总共花了多少，什么配置
<yunfan> imtxc: 搭上我自己一个电源 目前是2k4 如果算上电源 应该2k6 我的那个老电源折价200
<yunfan> 刚好我这个台式机换上了无风扇电源
<yunfan> 上次从亚马逊买来一直没装上用
<yunfan> 以前最大的祸害就是显卡 噪音全是他弄出来的 现在无非就是硬盘
<imtxc> yunfan: 无风扇电源？
<imtxc> 这么高级了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我还是不习惯出门啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 今天跑了一天，累得不行不行的
<imtxc> yunfan: 在北京出过最远的门就是去你那边那次了，倒了2次车好像
<yunfan> imtxc: 长城的 0分贝 算是平民价格的
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也是懒得出门的 我一天最多哦出门一次
<yunfan> 倒垃圾/买菜/买水果  三选一
<imtxc> 为嘛不三合一
<yunfan> 买菜一般不买水果 因为买得多 拿不动
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 三天的菜你就拿不动？
<yunfan> 现在有冰箱了 哪天要去买点草莓来冻冻
<yunfan> imtxc: 对了 今天我出门 看到甲骨文在我这里开了个分部
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> 县城？
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是  在 黄山北站附近 那里有个高铁站  我过去看车库
<imtxc> 好吧
<yunfan> 结果把我惊呆了 居然看到oracle 我还不信 特意跑去大门可能清楚 真的是 甲骨文
<yunfan> 上网一查 真的有这事
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04下面任何deb文件都无法安装？有图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456812 如题，看下图 统计信息: 发表于 由 福尔摩瘦 — 2014-03-22 21:15
<onlylove> 水煮鱼……做的那么麻，舌头都没味觉了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 你跟个重庆厨子较什么真嘛。。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 爽，有了uv镜，可以扔了镜头盖了。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来50mm是人像头，专拍人像用的，你自己考虑下要不要
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没麻豆
<imtxc> onlylove: 你说我要不要考虑？
<onlylove> imtxc: 没必要吧……
<onlylove> imtxc: 虽然那个便宜
<imtxc> onlylove: http://my.poco.cn/id-29585.shtml
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 小林的秘密时光 - POCO空间
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的意思是，对一个没麻豆的人来说，人像头有个鸟用
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以先用套头看看自己习惯哪个焦段
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就喜欢这个博客里面的这种调调
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个就算人文？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个……嗯……说不清
<imtxc> onlylove: 我就喜欢拍这种调子的，应该算是纪实之类的
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Everpad 有人用吗？发现它经常发生错误的。你们的也是这样的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456814 Everpad 有人用吗？发现它经常发生错误的。你们的也是这样的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-03-22 21:57
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以买个风光头
<imtxc> onlylove: 不要
<breeze_growing> test
<^k^> breeze_growing:点点点.  22:08 
<imtxc> onlylove: http://my.poco.cn/lastphoto_v2-htx-id-3368470-user_id-29585-p-0.xhtml
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 我决定给你拍张照_小林_POCO网(POCO.CN)_我的照片我的空间
<imtxc> onlylove: 这人不错啊，我就不敢问路人
<onlylove> imtxc: 你水平太菜，路人不愿意
<imtxc> onlylove: 路人能看出水平来？
<imtxc> onlylove: 他们是看装备还是看啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 估计他们是专业的团队？
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要是，这些照片，你以后要洗出来给路人寄回去
<onlylove> imtxc: 明白否？
<imtxc> onlylove: 发电子版 lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看那个放牛的，你给他电子版？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你觉得我有满世界跑着拍路人的境界？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样就可以买50mm定焦了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我在对比 50 跟 35
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过35 的话，貌似要离人很近，别说被拍的，我自己会先尴尬
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实因为你是残幅的，所以其实是50和85的比较
<onlylove> imtxc: 各个焦段有各个焦段的用处，你要是怕尴尬，135mm好啦
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，270 更好
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 别人不知道我在拍
<imtxc> 不过没别人允许，不能发出来而已
<onlylove> imtxc: gfog说的没错，你果然是要长焦打妹子
<imtxc> onlylove: ..
<imtxc> onlylove: P
<imtxc> onlylove: 对了，我今天就拍到一个妹子
<imtxc> lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 今天又拍新片了啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不开心
<imtxc> onlylove: 我本来要把我的套机头出给我同事的
<onlylove> imtxc: 怎么了
<imtxc> onlylove: 结果丫昨天也买了套机。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那就自己留着呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 那货开始还不听我劝，一定要淘宝买水货
<imtxc> freeflying: 他还拍了胶片儿的，等着他洗出来了要两张？
<freeflying> imtxc: 谁？
<imtxc> freeflying: 基蛙啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 你们都是壕啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我也拍了两张，可惜 filckr 传不上去
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总休得臊我
<imtxc> freeflying: 你有高端微单
<freeflying> imtxc: 有靠谱的移动电源推荐的不
<imtxc> freeflying: 不是都说粗粮么
<imtxc> onlylove, freeflying 话说今天拿了一天相机，晚上吃饭的时候手疼的没法拿筷子了。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 他家的电源貌似不错吧，至少不是最差的
<imtxc> http://www.xiaomi.com/dianyuan
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 小米移动电源——小米手机官网
<freeflying> imtxc: 手机上用啊，我得S4太不给力了
<imtxc> freeflying: 就小米吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 小米咋买呢
<breeze_growing> 北京到处都是小米的广告
<breeze_growing> 真不知道小米到底哪里好
<imtxc> freeflying: 我了个去，好像没货？
<abineQ> imtxc: momo
<freeflying> imtxc: 不知道啊，从没看到哪里有这货卖得
<abineQ> freeflying: 要买什么呀？
<breeze_growing> 好像从来都是限量发售。
<abineQ> freeflying: 老大
<onlylove> freeflying: 去小米官网订购
<abineQ> freeflying: 要买红米note？
<onlylove> imtxc: 一天咔嚓300多张，你手不疼才怪
<imtxc> onlylove: 我一直拿手上
<onlylove> imtxc: 一直拿手上……
<onlylove> imtxc: 相机有背带吧？
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.linuxeden.com/html/itnews/20140322/149819.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 乌云再曝支付漏洞：携程网中枪 用户信息遭泄_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，背着不舒服
<breeze_growing> imtxc: 哥，gfw有什么漏洞没？省得我翻墙这么辛苦：http://imagebin.org/300985
<imtxc> onlylove: 这新闻真的假的
<onlylove> imtxc: 布吉岛，最近不关心这些
<imtxc> onlylove: 这信息可比开房数据危险多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我关心的是kernel.org那个
<freeflying> abineQ: 你有码?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<onlylove> imtxc: 那才是更要命的
<imtxc> freeflying: 主要是没货吧
<abineQ> freeflying: 额，没有，不想买那货
<abineQ> 从来都不想买那个
<abineQ> LOL
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要知道密钥被偷这种事情……远比漏洞可怕
<abineQ> 不管他有多牛我都不买
<freeflying> 有啥大容量电池的MTK方案的手机呢
<abineQ> 移动电源妥妥的
<abineQ> 用移动电源
<abineQ> 加普通的手机
<imtxc> freeflying: 你还是听大家的建议用掉瓶
<abineQ> 20000毫安的移动电源
<imtxc> abineQ: 没有型号、链接的推荐都是耍流氓
<freeflying> imtxc: 没靠谱的移动电源啊
<abineQ> 加个待机时间超过一个月的黑白手机
<abineQ> 我用的一个
<abineQ> 现在就在用
<abineQ> 200多块钱
<imtxc> abineQ: 你看色大象每次都给我推荐远远超出我承受范围的东西，但是至少人说了具体型号了啊
<abineQ> 额
<abineQ> 我目前就在用的
<abineQ> 有两个输出接口
<onlylove> freeflying: 目前移动电源大家差不多，无所谓靠谱不靠谱，最靠谱的是自己DIY的
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 额
<freeflying> onlylove: 我要能快速充电的
<abineQ> 那就没有
<imtxc> freeflying: 对了，为啥说 35 是个奇葩焦段？
<abineQ> 快速充电的没有
<abineQ> 移动电源都是小作坊产品
<freeflying> imtxc: 你打算用来干啥
<abineQ> 快速充电那会有爆炸的风险
<imtxc> freeflying: 挂机用，啥都拍
<imtxc> freeflying: 一头走天下
<freeflying> imtxc: 全幅里的35拍人不行，广角也锉
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的apsc啊
<abineQ> imtxc: 改行了？
<freeflying> imtxc: 那你再背个机器吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 看，土豪候总直接来全副
<imtxc> freeflying: 别闹
<abineQ> imtxc: 你改行摄影了？
<imtxc> abineQ: 恩
<abineQ> imtxc: 快晒大片啊
<imtxc> 我该行摄影了 cc breeze_growing
<imtxc> abineQ: 晒不出来
<imtxc> abineQ: 过几天我开展会了给你票子
<abineQ> imtxc: 额
<imtxc> abineQ: 你第一个预订的，给你vip票
<abineQ> imtxc: 额，
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠……你觉得就给他票子就行了？
<imtxc> abineQ: 还不满意？
<imtxc> onlylove: 总不能管吃住报销路费吧
<abineQ> 必须满意啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的双头套机平时挂的哪个
<imtxc> breeze_growing: 不要私聊，除非你要我的银行卡我给我转账
<breeze_growing> imtxc: alright
<freeflying> imtxc: 我基本只用手机
<imtxc> freeflying: 我过几天拿不动单反了就退烧了
<freeflying> imtxc: 机器是是17/1.8
<imtxc> freeflying: 手机？
<freeflying> imtxc: em5
<imtxc> freeflying: 哦，不错嘛
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥时候闲置下来了借给我拍拍？
<freeflying> imtxc: 好啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 坏人。。 我买相机前两天跟你借你都不搭理我，现在又愿意借了，明摆着让我后悔么
<freeflying> imtxc: 你不是自己玩了em5嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-995109-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Titan移动电源——能给笔记本充电【限定版】 - 智能手机/手表 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> freeflying: 我没拍又，只是抓了抓手感
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个太大了吧
<imtxc> 不好拿啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 电子技术发展到今天，谁还在乎那块破棱镜啊
<freeflying> imtxc: em5上的evf很给力， 单反都是厂家在忽悠
<imtxc> freeflying: apsc 的微单价格也不便宜
<freeflying> imtxc: sony的全幅微单也不过你的机器+牛头
<freeflying> 睡觉去
<abineQ> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.29.n3jQAP&id=37825693907
<^k^> abineQ: ⇪ 上海现货|美行Eye-Fi eyefi Pro X2 16G 16GB无线 SD卡-淘宝网 价格:680.00
 * imtxc 也去碎
<abineQ> 记得买这个
<onlylove> imtxc: 微单有微单的包袱，微单镜头接口不一样
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩， evf 也要花钱不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 微单就便携嘛，还有外观讨喜？
<onlylove> imtxc: 便携，外观讨喜这个不清楚，但是微单的小机身配上大镜头……实在是……
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟全副单反配痰盂那个更难看？
<onlylove> imtxc: 头重脚轻，还有就是，持握感，如果你觉得100d都小，那么微单就更小了
<imtxc> 倒也对
<onlylove> imtxc: 全副配痰盂，它还是单反，而且没啥难看的，
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以最后还是看个人需求
<imtxc> onlylove: 我得买个腕带
<imtxc> onlylove: 背带怎么背着都别扭
<onlylove> imtxc: 挂脖子上很别扭？
<imtxc> onlylove: 相机放前面还是侧面都别扭啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 走路的时候老动
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
<imtxc> onlylove: 跟衣服上的扣子磕来磕去的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我觉得你现在可以理解那些大胸妹子的苦衷
<imtxc> onlylove: 我现在就踏实等 35 1.8 降价了
<imtxc> onlylove: 貌似13年有过破1k的记录
<onlylove> imtxc: 确定要死磕35mm焦段？
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实还是价格啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 除了50,就是这个35便宜
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是好好的玩套头吧，玩习惯了也就知道自己习惯哪个了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我今天一直在试啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 50总装不下要拍的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你套头不止这俩焦段吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 我今天为了测试，就一直在这俩段换
<onlylove> imtxc: 看来我和gfrog有些话和你说早了
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以看下佳能的百微
<imtxc> onlylove: 看了有啥用
<onlylove> imtxc: 看看那个多钱
<onlylove> imtxc: 让你看下价格
<imtxc> 6k
<onlylove> imtxc: 你比较过套头50mm和定焦50mm的图没，你能看出差距？
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天没带50mm
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现我就适合一镜。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个镜头的话，变焦头比较合适，多焦段可选
<onlylove> imtxc: 除非你说，我铁了心要买35定焦
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 也要考虑价格不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要是我现在已经有了一个变焦不是？
<abineQ> 用手机拍就好了
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 别那么讲究
<abineQ> LOL
<abineQ> 单反镜头那么多
<onlylove> imtxc: 你不是职业摄影师，没必要要求太高
<onlylove> abineQ: 单反镜头那么多，你为啥不看看价格？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 所以变焦头就用着吧
<abineQ> onlylove: 额
<imtxc> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> abineQ: talk is cheap show me your money
<abineQ> 额，
<abineQ> onlylove: 表示看不懂你说什么？
<abineQ> LOL
<imtxc> 碎
<idoo_cheng> 刚才试了一下wp上的IRC竟然不能现实中文。。。
<idoo_cheng> /q bye
<myx40> 请问文本终端用w3m上网调不出中文输入法 图形界面则一点问题没有
<myx40> 早上好
<arch> 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-03-23
<^k^> 新 华中校区 • 你知道hack day吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456820 我想知道类似于hack day，或者游戏开发节之类的信息（比如将要举行的，以及每年固定时间举行的）。 还有就是我写好了一个网站的后台（nodejs+express+mongodb），现在开始在做前台美工，但自己不擅长这一块，不知道有谁
<^k^>  ─> 对这方面感兴趣或者是知道一些比较好的框架（bootstrap除外），如果有好的flex框架也推荐一下吧，本人华科大三狗，qq：2353961758 统计信 …
<wanggs> 大家好
<wanggs> 如何和机器人聊天
<^k^> wanggs:点点点.  09:34 
<wanggs> list
<wanggs> bcao: you are beautful
<wanggs> bcao:你真漂亮
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 更新后不能进入桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456821 只能到输入密码的界面，自己的账户不能进入，输入密码就一闪而过，又回到输入密码的界面。客人可以进入桌面。 我最初设置的是自动登陆。不知道是不是这个出了问题。 怎么在客人进入桌面的情况下修改管
<^k^>  ─> 理员的账户呢，把自动登陆取消看看。 不知道这样行不行 统计信息: 发表于 由 小样7758 — 2014-03-23 10:04
<touparx> 好安静
<leyle> axel的源码中 content-length总是比用 firefox中的httpfox看到的 content-length 少一个字节，有知道原因的么？  比如 实际是  Content-Length	7421120，而axel源码中看到的是 7421119，但是下载似乎又没问题，这个是为啥子？
<CyrusYzGTt> windows 不区分大小写
<leyle> windows不区分大小写？
<leyle> 没明白
<leyle> 你想表达啥子意思
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:01 
<maplebeats_> leyle, 难道是因为一个是1开始的，一个是从0开始的
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 加班呢？
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 是呢，我感觉我死定了
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 妈的
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 怎么了
<maplebeats_> imtxc, 完不在
<maplebeats_> 完不成了
<yunfan> leyle: axel源码中 什么意思？
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 加油
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 毕竟是我一手带大的 : 女友问我她的胸怎么样。我回答:必须的好！ 毕竟是我一手带大的！女友晕倒……
<alpha080> ...
<imtxc> ^k^: 流氓bot，当心被ban
<^k^> imtxc, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  11:23 
<wanggs>   hello
 * wanggs   hello
<^k^> wanggs:点点点.  11:34 
<imtxc> 哎呀哎呀
<imtxc> 哪里有好玩的地方
 * wanggs 跳一下
 * wanggs  笑
<wanggs> 大家好
<^k^> wanggs:点点点.  11:43 
<wanggs> thankyou
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无线网卡Atheros AR9285在windows xp 下的inf文件在哪有啊？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456825 我笔记本，只装了Ubuntu12.4，无线信号差，想把xp的驱动弄上去，可是找不到这个inf文件，:em20 统计信息: 发表于 由 Andrew_qhf — 2014-03-23 12:10
<wanggs> 机器人
<quininer> wanggs ，点点点，12:50
<quininer> hi
<^k^> quininer:点点点.  12:51 
<wanggs> bot
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 网吧、楼道和路上的搞笑雷人事儿 : 网吧里有个人抽着烟和人视频,一会网管来了,说:"同学,这里不能抽烟,请你去外边抽吧！ "他说好。    然后把摄像头调整了一下,对着视频对面的家伙说:"哥们我出去抽根烟,你帮我看着东西碍…"
<wanggs> 机器人
<bokuno> ./test
<uewdl> bot
<uewdl> 机器人
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian 7 非root用户如何关机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456826 debian 7-xfce，普通用户，每次关机都 要输入root密码，在不开启sudo的情况下如何实现不输入root密码关机（把想把密码告诉别人）？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2014-03-23 14:32
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • USB问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456828 本人笔记本，前几天升级了内核后发现所有的USB口都不能用了，无法识别外接键盘，鼠标，U盘 笔记本自带的键盘和触摸板小红点又是好的， 但有时候会出现用一段时间后突然不能用的情况，只能重启。 在grub界面可以用外
<^k^>  ─> 接键盘，USB供电正常，但进入系统后就用不了了，完全没有供电。 但是在dmesg中能看到识别注册usb的日志信息。 下面是lsusb的输出信息： …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ruby: run 'ri socket::accept' get 'no matches found' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456829 I have use rvm install ruby 2.1.1, and gem install rails 4.0.1. But I can just use ri to get rails' help not ruby. such as ri links_to will success, but socket::accept not. I have gem install rdoc and rdoc-data 4.1.1 thanks. 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> dreamrider2011 — 2014-03-23 15:56
<jusss> 好安静
<freeflying> jusss: 你又不请客吃饭
<jusss> freeflying: 。。。全身上下只有200，请不起啊
<jusss> freeflying: 你们4大op一直在线呀，每次来都看到你们
<freeflying> jusss: R&W
<freeflying> jusss: R&R
<jusss> freeflying: r&r是啥
<freeflying> jusss: role & responsibility
<breeze_growing> freeflying: 让我也r&r一回 好不？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 历史的真相 : 大禹三过家门而不入,原因是大禹想和老婆离婚,对老婆行使冷暴力。 孙康映雪因为看不清,最后成了近视眼。 匡衡凿壁透光,侵犯了别人的隐私权。 司马光枕方枕学习,最后得了颈椎玻 苏秦头悬梁锥刺股,不但效率低,最后头发没了,屁股也发炎了。
<rtykey> linux用什么软件BT下载？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 3D特效无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456834 安装了gnome桌面然后安装了cario-dock，compiz的管理器但是选择桌面立方体之后效果没显示出来，请问我该如何打开桌面3D的特效啊，还有网上说装了cario-dock之后会有个小企鹅在dock上跑来跑去的我的怎么没有啊，
<^k^>  ─> 求高人帮我解决一下这俩问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 shizhi2829 — 2014-03-23 16:48
<breeze_growing> rtykey: fedora自带transmission貌似挺NB的。不过我没用过。
<breeze_growing> rtykey: 此外还有fluash，qBittorrent貌似都挺好的。一样都没用过。
<rtykey> breeze_growing: ....transmission用过，没网速，qbittorrent也是没网速
<breeze_growing> rtykey: 哦
<breeze_growing> rtykey: 看来你了解的比我多。
<rtykey> breeze_growing: 你下载用什么？
<breeze_growing> rtykey: 直接用浏览器下载，呵呵。
<breeze_growing> rtykey: 别的什么也不用。
<rtykey> breeze_growing: bt种子文件怎么转换为普通下载地址啊，我看网上有转换为磁力链，转换后的磁力链也看不懂..
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: lol
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<jiero> imtxc: 平常都是摸摸对吧。
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc: 1000元能买到什么样的超级本啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 1000 元，你连 freeflying 的二手都收不来啊
<jiero> imtxc: 也是 freeflying 的二手都挺便宜的。
<jiero> freeflying: 总是给我们特惠，土豪啊。
<jiero> imtxc  otg 线有什么用处？
<imtxc> jiero: 没用吧
<jiero> imtxc: 也是。
<imtxc> 我从来没有需要过 otg 的时候
<freeflying> jiero: 再加一千，我吧我的toshiba的出给你吧
<imtxc> 不会在阴天拍照啊
<jiero> freeflying: 什么样的啊。
<imtxc> freeflying: 没出过门的悲剧，去颐和园浪费好多钱的门票。。。
<freeflying> jiero: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GTDPYM/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<imtxc> 原来是要20就够了
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GTDPYM/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1 -- unhandled responsein get head
<breeze_growing> rtykey: 呵呵，你看我像是知道的吗？至今连一个bt种子都没做过。
<imtxc> 结果我花了50买了张联票，最后联票上的景点只找到了一个。。。。
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> jiero: 这货卖你2k5你都不亏啊
<freeflying> jiero: 正版的win7
<freeflying> jiero: toshiba的做工那是杠杠的
<freeflying> jiero: 内置vga和eth口
<rtykey> breeze_growing: qbittorrent有网速了...不过是浏览器下载的1/10...
<jiero> freeflying: 啊确实好东西，如果我不想玩游戏。。。绝对这个了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 你可以卖2700+ 的吧。。。
<breeze_growing> rtykey: qbittorrent怎么会这么慢？
<jiero> freeflying: 可惜我还是想玩游戏。。。希望是 HD 4000同级以上。。。
<breeze_growing> rtykey: reboot去了，系统提示有安全更新。
<jiero> imtxc: 你用啥电脑？
<imtxc> jiero: x230
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。我还没用过使用 i系列cpu的笔记本
<Pokstreet> 我需要循环运行一个程序, 但这个程序有时很长时间没有回应, 脚本下可以做到只要程序运行超过1分钟就把它终结, 再执行下一条命令么?
<freeflying> jiero: 3000的
<freeflying> jiero: 现在一直在家睡觉
<jiero> freeflying: 。我这个月卖了三台笔记本，感慨中国二手店卖价能比个人卖贵30%以上还有人买。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 我这种卖了3台，才不到900元。。。
<jiero> freeflying:  imadper 应该是 toshiba 超级粉丝哈。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu正常更新软件包失败，貌似软件包的链接错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456838 不知道多少同学也有这种情况，话不多说，提示信息送上。 Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird-locale-zh-hans_24.3.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP
<^k^>  ─> : 91.189.92.200 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird/thunderbird-locale-en_24.3.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189 …
<onlylove> jiero: 那货是日系粉丝，应该喜欢富士通才对
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oJuIUATtAAEl5uBaRrMAALrIQAwlqkAASX-127.gif 这个就叫五体投地
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • debian7.4wheezy不能连接无线网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456839 本人linux小白，以前也就装过几次ubuntu，硬件搞不定，现在装debian7.4 wheezy KDE，无线网卡是intel （R）wireless wifi 1000 BGN，驱动是装上了，实验室只能用无线网络，尝试链接，然后就是下面这些结果了，找了好
<^k^>  ─> 多地方也没搞清楚是个啥子原因，大神帮帮忙啊，不胜感激！！ root@debian:/home/wbb# iwconfig lo no wireless extensions. wlan0 IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any …
<jiero> 2000元超级本。
<freeflying> jiero: 他喜欢nec
<freeflying> jiero: 要不你帮我这个也卖了把
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。就放在淘宝上卖就好，如实说，
<jiero> freeflying: +电池使用时间，应该很长吧，说5小时持续使用，1公斤重，
<freeflying> jiero: 我没有淘宝卖家
<jiero> freeflying: 可以直接淘宝二手
<jiero> freeflying: 不需要什么条件
<freeflying> jiero: 要认证
<jiero> freeflying: 你不想认证。。。
<jiero> freeflying: 那我卖了你的转卖么。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> freeflying: 发论坛上有人会想要的哈。
<jiero> maplebeats_ 猴总在卖他的超级本  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006GTDPYM/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1  你帮忙吧。
<maplebeats_> jiero, 帮啥
<maplebeats_> jiero, 50块包邮？我收
<jiero> maplebeats_ 卖掉
<jiero> maplebeats 2500包给你
<jiero> maplebeats_ 我赚 500中介费呃
<maplebeats_> jiero, 给我一堆废钱我拿来干啥。。。
<jiero> maplebeats_ 废钱可以当古董
 * MeaCu1pa1 我操，携程
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 中招了？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1:  坐过 www.flyscoot.com/index.php/zh/‎ ？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Fly Scoot - Cheap flights, great service, book now (@ flyscoot.com)
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 好用么？
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats 没
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 没
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 那你怎么了－ －
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats 我只是惊异于国内网站居然可以存用户的密码和CVV
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 要国际机票找我啊
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 好，从悉尼到青岛的。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: cvv2 应该只有钓鱼网站可以获取吧，电商没理由保存吧，这绝对是国内体系乱搞
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 4月10日~15日往返
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 尼玛，那么急啊，今年？
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 嗯。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 噢。那算了。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 10月青岛走，15回？都是中国时间？
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 我现在也小心了，不敢在其它地方用信用卡了。只认三个地方，京东/淘宝/财富通
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 都可以做的，你时间约急，价格越小而已
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 不是，是10日悉尼走，15日青岛走
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: lol 你是什么大神啊。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 国内太二了，
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 说错了，价格优惠越小
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 习惯了－ －
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 嗯。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 悉尼到澳门曾经听说过 $89
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 国外很多电商都不要CVV的，中国很多人脑子有病，设那么多密码，密码保管人是用户本人，密码越多，本人揽责越大
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 我一般都怒斥要我设密码的银行的
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 但是不设密码不能用呀:(
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 呃。。。银行不是必须设密码么。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 瞎说
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 我都不知道在哪一步莫名其妙信用卡被设了密码
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 不是啊，信用卡要毛密码
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 噢。我的信用卡还没启封。。。
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 我一路上很小心的，信用卡密码还是被启用了。。。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 恩，我以前公司工行卡也是，莫名被设了密码，我就电话过去臭骂一顿
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 我完全不知道:(
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 招商银行还提醒我。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 你被黑了
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 绝不要启用
<MeaCu1pa1> 密码绝对是越少越好
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 没有，是在哪一步误导我把密码设置了的
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 但是我完全没有意识。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> 哪怕中国的法制再不完善，也不该设密码
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 现在 ebay 有活动，直接邮寄中国很多免运费。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 凡是被人要我去记忆的东西，我都很敏感，我记性不好
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 哦，我想到了。。。是在网银上
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 时间，地点，人数，礼拜一我给你报价
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 没有密码，网银登陆不了。。。
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 网上怎么刷信用卡...不要密码
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 悉尼 青岛，北京转
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats别问我，我没有有密码的信用卡
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 没法回答你，我从没用过密码...
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1:  一大人一小人，从悉尼飞青岛，10~11日最好；返程在 14日之后不要太晚
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 那你网银怎么用的。。。
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 小人有多小？toddler?
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 就这样用啊
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 3或10岁
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 那就当大人了...
<jiero> 噢。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 不是儿童么。。。
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 应该是儿童2／
<jiero> 2/3票价吧。。。
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 呃～let me c c
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 谢谢了，虽然不能保证一定来，但是希望他们来。
<maplebeats_> MeaCu1pa1, 哦，我查到了。。。我只有一个查询密码，没有交易密码
<maplebeats_> 查询密码用于网上银行登录、电话服务热线验证身份、境内网络交易及积分兑换。无论名下有几张信用卡，查询密码共用一个，首次开卡时由持卡人设置。
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 恩，别设交易密码
<MeaCu1pa1> maplebeats_: 设了你自己要揽责更多
<maplebeats_> 我应该没设
<MeaCu1pa1> jiero: 我次奥，现在都什么时候了，你不能确认的只能挨宰
<maplebeats_> 睡觉。。
<happyaron> 蛙蛙今天不在啊
<touparx> maplebeats: 太早了吧，还不到9点
<imtxc> 累啊
<xkinz_z> ?
<imtxc> maplebeats: 打电话让取消密码不就行了
<imtxc> 以前在携程用过信用卡，不知道是不是得补卡了
<imtxc> 貌似这次没有泄漏出去有效期？
<MeaCu1pa> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=38836
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Neovim：打造21世纪的Vim
<MeaCu1pa> 无所谓的，是日志泄漏，最近用过的要小心而已
<MeaCu1pa> 关键是明文存bin和cvv有点...
<MeaCu1pa> Vim看来也有的分家啊
<MeaCu1pa> 南美gui党要分家
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 那个 bin 到底是啥
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 重装win7进度到99%就不动了，只有么按电源关机后造成机子崩溃。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456842 原是ubuntu和win8.1双系统，但见于win8.1因丢失文件而不能启动，重装win7.然而ghost进度到99％就不动了，没办法，只有长按电源关机,如图。但这一关机，pE也进不了，只到
<^k^>  ─> 进度滚动条处就不前了，CPU猛运行，然后长按电源，关机，过了好一段时间才能开得机。然而，进到了grub rescue>修复引导，之后，boot回车 …
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 就是交易密码
<imtxc> 我了个去
<imtxc> 交易密码都弄出来？那我没有密码的话会是什么
<suller> 最好不设交易密码，不然银行可能会推责任
<MeaCu1pa> 很简单的逻辑，但是国人很多就是往反面想
<MeaCu1pa> 密码的保存着是消费者本人，有密码自然是消费者揽责更大
<MeaCu1pa> 那么简单的逻辑，很多身边人就是不明白
<MeaCu1pa> 信用卡的保存着也是消费者本人，我最好我连卡都没有，每次从发卡方拿一个动态卡号来支付
<MeaCu1pa> 为什么发卡方一定要把卡送你手里，就是希望你来揽责
<MeaCu1pa> 他们会在卡上尽量多塞进密码，多设置信息，然后交由你保管
<MeaCu1pa> 让你揽责范围扩大
<suller> LOL
<MeaCu1pa> 这些valid date, cvv2, 都是塞给你的责任
<MeaCu1pa> 越是脑子好使的人，越是容易不知不觉揽责，偶这种记性差的，就十分敏感，要我保存的东西我都尽量推脱
<imtxc> 我把卡上的 cvv2 都贴起来了
<imtxc> 在上面写上账单日.
<MeaCu1pa> 恩，我一般是一个身份证挂2张卡，一张关了网上支付功能，随身带了刷，另一张开通网上支付，但是从不带出去
<MeaCu1pa> 这样完全分开
<MeaCu1pa> 拿了我刷pos机的卡，必须要我签名才有效，而我的网上交易专用卡，我都不签名，您拿到了也是无效
<suller> 上次struts不是就有很多航空站数据被窃取了吗，
<MeaCu1pa> 甚至可以剪掉
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 还有这办法，学习了
<MeaCu1pa> 磁条剪掉，网上交易专用卡的磁条剪掉
<uuair> 谁哪到携程泄密的那些资料了？
<MeaCu1pa> 随身带的卡，关闭一切网络功能，拒绝一切密码，一切凭我签名
<MeaCu1pa> 携程泄漏了交易log
<MeaCu1pa> 所以近期用过的，可能要注意
<uuair> 有拿到的么？我想看看有没有自己的。。因为，我几乎每周都用携程，太操蛋了。
<uuair> 关键是，我的卡没密码啊，所以我觉得自己一点防范的办法都没有。
<MeaCu1pa> uuair: 刚才我们都白说了
<MeaCu1pa> uuair: 你设了密码，才会被泄漏啊
<MeaCu1pa> uuair: 签名是不会被泄漏的
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 对，卡可以让客服关了无卡交易的吧
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 这样太彻底..lol
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 唯一的麻烦事是，在订酒店的时候，你要给个有网络交易能力的，预授权，然后真的结帐，最好还是那张，那时候是pos
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 唯一麻烦的就是酒店
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 一般酒店都可以让你换张卡check-out
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 网上定酒店？
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 对啊，可以啊
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 是啊
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 我之前就是携程定的，然后支付的时候刷的另一张
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 便宜的不都网上订么，直接酒店网站订
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 恩，一般酒店都可以的
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 问题是酒店自己网站，比携程便宜啊
<MeaCu1pa> imtxc: 真正贵的酒店，携程拿不到好价格的
<imtxc> MeaCu1pa: 这个我目前考虑不到...
<imtxc> 3星及一下
<imtxc> 以下 lol
<MeaCu1pa> 牛逼酒店 携程，哪怕Agoda, 都拿不到好价格
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 因为这二货携程，我的信用卡都注销了
<onlylove> 围观有信用卡的土豪，就一张借记卡的望着你们
<onlylove> 看你们卡上一堆记号，visa master，我卡上就银联
<uuair> 也是，我应该换一张额度小的信用卡做网上支付，柜台再去用实际的卡支付。。不过有个问题，前阵子不是说如家之类的也爆泄露了么。。。难道以后要调整自己卡的限额么
<imtxc> freeflying: 直接注销？ lol
<uuair> 我现在机票才用携程，酒店都找朋友公司订了。携程太没优势……
<freeflying> imtxc: 建行建议我换卡
<imtxc> 换卡50？
<onlylove> 换卡是不是卡号就改了
<imtxc> 哦，挂失50
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩，卡号就变了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得信用卡可以不换号换卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 都会换的
<uuair> onlylove: 没可能。。。你说的
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己百度换卡不换号 uuair
<onlylove> imtxc: 我闲的无聊的时候干过这事
<freeflying> uuair: 你朋友公司能订到多少折扣的酒店
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> imtxc: 换卡免费
<imtxc> freeflying: 免费？ 赞
<imtxc> freeflying: 那就换呗
<uuair> freeflying: 不一定的，我一般找普华永道或者中国移动订，一个国外，一个国内，有时候也贵，因为他们不可能每个五星级都签约。
<freeflying> imtxc: 没卡用啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃只有一张卡？
<onlylove> 五星级……
<uuair> onlylove:  目前有两个卡种可以做到换卡不换号,分别是借记卡中的工银灵通卡(磁条卡)和理财金账户卡(芯片卡),而其他的借记卡和信用卡暂时无法做到换卡不换号。
<onlylove> uuair: 我记得信用卡可以，借记卡不行
<uuair> http://news.ifeng.com/gundong/detail_2012_06/20/15433276_0.shtml
<^k^> uuair: ⇪ 银行卡破损换卡能不换号吗？_资讯频道_凤凰网
<freeflying> imtxc: 是啊，申请了几回招行的卡，都没批准
<onlylove> uuair: 借记卡可以的话，我早就以不喜欢卡面为由换了
<imtxc> freeflying: 大佬，你直接申请白金？
<onlylove> uuair: 这种事你要问银行
<freeflying> imtxc: 普卡啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 换号没什么麻烦吧，其实换一个号的话对银行应该更麻烦？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不对
<onlylove> imtxc: 不换号需要重新做卡
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<imtxc> onlylove: 换号也用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 换一个号只要往磁条写信息就好，你别忘了，银行可以预制卡
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果不换号不麻烦，银行为啥不受理
<onlylove> imtxc: 因为要给你单做卡
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 分区方案？？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=456844 我的是/10.6g swap1g，/boot 260m，tmp 4g home7g 结果安装软件/ 不够用 是不是分的不对？怎么分区才较为合理？我用的是easybcd启动的 把grub安装在/boot目录里。mbr做主引导，这样不会影响到win7 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 ubuntuwin7hb — 2014-03-23 21:38
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕大大
<e6nian> 囧，我发现都没人去 #ppmm 了
<freeflying> 刚刚看了段抗议服茂的视频，真心怀疑行政院门口聚会的这些人的智商了
<felixonmars> freeflying: http://www.56.com/u67/v_MTA5ODgwNTUy.html 比如这段么
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵司的架构师走了啊
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ （我给大家讲笑话）台湾学生评论服贸协议（找硬伤游戏） - 中国宅文化基地_视频在线观看 - 56.com
<gfrog> freeflying: 是呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 装机折腾到现在  额
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，虚位以待了哦
<freeflying> felixonmars: 这些炮灰们都没搞清楚啥事就开始抗议
<motojj> 有人吗？
<^k^> motojj:点点点.  21:44 
<motojj> 问一下，如何在启动终端的时候，自动执行某个命令？
<imtxc> gfrog: 我发现果然是镜头后面的头重要，我拍的图还是没你手机拍的靠谱儿
<imtxc> 构图，用光完全不会啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 这下乃能分清贵司对岸谁是绿谁是蓝了
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 额？
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥情况……
<freeflying> gfrog: facebook上只要叫的欢的都是绿
<gfrog> imtxc: …… 爪机有滤镜
<freeflying> gfrog: 沉默不语的都是蓝
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，你说这…… 我都没加湾湾的同事
<imtxc> gfrog: 好吧，我下在photoshop去
<gfrog> freeflying: 我感脚湾湾的同事还不如日本同事友好
<felixonmars> gfrog: 这个倒是真的...
<freeflying> gfrog: 贵族台湾没人吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 没，但是有PM啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有sales和SE啊
<felixonmars> 我有个同学参加微软创新杯决赛, 在欧洲
<felixonmars> 参赛的日本队伍和中国队伍能正常交流, 状态挺好
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过这几个人偏日本风格多一些，一般还是比较nice的
<freeflying> gfrog: 你和sales SE不打交道吧
<felixonmars> 台湾队伍一直刻意疏远中国队, 并且刻意到处挂台湾旗子
<gfrog> freeflying: 你知道那个小日本公司发起飚来，可不管面对的是谁。我的case都收到sales那方面来的压力了，擦
<freeflying> gfrog: 你是没看到他们怎么训SE的，八格牙路都上了
<freeflying> gfrog: 那回幸亏我撤得早
<gfrog> freeflying: 真是奇葩公司啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 日本人就着风格
<gfrog> freeflying: 剩下那几个公司就很nice嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道是日本国企和外企的不同？
<freeflying> gfrog: 必须得不同
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说乃去申请那架构师的职位吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog> freeflying: 我疯了我…… 啥坑不好跳，非跳那种坑
<onlylove> 很大很大的坑……
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 高端！
<freeflying> gfrog: 不能
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 架构师啊！码农的归宿啊
<felixonmars> 高端...
<imtxc> onlylove: 果然有人双机双镜
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 我又不是码农
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 外面满大街架构师
<imtxc> onlylove: 而且今天我见了不止一个
<gfrog> imtxc: 必须要一个镜头配个机身
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 那你现在干的是啥？
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 给架构师擦屁股
<imtxc> gfrog: 今儿见了好几个背俩5d2 的
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<imtxc> gfrog: 有俩还是女的，厉害
<freeflying> gfrog: 你们可是有个女的架构师啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 看到吗，架构师弱爆了
<gfrog> freeflying: 他还没开始做呢
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: hehe
<MeaCu1pa> 架构师是干啥的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不就背俩兔子么，见过爱死小白没
<imtxc> 不过按照我今天观察的比例还说，貌似用感动的要比用泥坑的多好多 onlylove gfrog freeflying
<imtxc> onlylove: 见了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者爱死小白兔
<imtxc> onlylove: 见小白了
<gfrog> imtxc: 确实。而且白头扎眼。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你分的明白小白和小白兔？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正是小白
<gfrog> imtxc: 泥坑那个黑不溜秋的竹炮，太低调了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我见过图片啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 长成那样的镜头多了去了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你再看看小白兔的图
<gfrog> imtxc: 还可能是28-300
<onlylove> imtxc: 再看看百微
<gfrog> imtxc: 还可能是大白
<xkinz_z> 这里这么热闹。。
<imtxc> 好吧。。。
<xkinz_z> 。。。
<imtxc> 反正按照我今天的目测，感动：泥坑 5：1
<imtxc> 泥坑家的全副我就见到一个 D800
<imtxc> 至少肩带是 D800
<freeflying> imtxc: 无爱这两家的
<imtxc> freeflying: 满公园的佳能
<onlylove> imtxc: 人群不一样，我那天蛋疼去创客空间，一水的泥坑
<imtxc> nnnd, 原来颐和园那么大
<onlylove> imtxc: 傻了吧
<imtxc> 到了我也没找到那个“苏州街”还有啥在哪里
<imtxc> 早知道20块的门票就好了
<freeflying> gfrog: mtk的方案确实省电啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，但是性能比较渣吧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 还行吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 果断水果吧，搞全套水果设备
<onlylove> gfrog: 你要那么好的性能做啥
<gfrog> onlylove: 跑分儿
<onlylove> freeflying: 是啊，候总说过要全套水果的，看啥mtk
<gebjgd> mtk好东西啊
<gebjgd> 双卡双待
<freeflying> gebjgd: 是啊
<freeflying> gebjgd: 要干死高通了
<gebjgd> 还省电 支持定时开关机
<freeflying> gfrog: 等6
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我早就说mtk好
<freeflying> gebjgd: 乃英明
<gebjgd> freeflying: 过赞了
 * gebjgd 灭哈哈哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 我还是搞个移动电源先凑乎用着吧
<gebjgd> 价格便宜量又足
<gfrog> freeflying: 这是最经济的
<freeflying> gfrog: 移动电源难得靠谱的
<gfrog> freeflying: 找聚合物电池的一般不会有问题。
<gfrog> freeflying: 18650容易炸而且很沉
<freeflying> gfrog: 想买小米的，可惜没货
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣出翔。我今天看到了，跟个铁疙瘩一样。
<freeflying> gfrog: 难不成要卖sony的？
<gfrog> freeflying: 到是比较小，但我看那体积也就是3块18650，每个2600mah，也就8kmah不到。
<gfrog> freeflying: 算上80%的充电效率，能把iphone充满4次就不错了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 已经很好了
<freeflying> gfrog: 现在的问题是去一些奇葩公司不能带包，很麻烦
<freeflying> gfrog: 对了，顺便推荐个小的邮差包吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 我得聚合物电池能把iphone充满7次，基本一周能顶下来。
<gfrog> freeflying: 问adam
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过我那个电源长得想移动硬盘……
<onlylove> gfrog: 3寸的？
<onlylove> gfrog: 还是3.5的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 能充一次，抵两三天用就可以了
<freeflying> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-987291-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 我家公主最萌了 - 育儿分享 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃是招行金卡吧，推荐我办卡吧
<freeflying> 看来一张信用卡不靠谱啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 找adam
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫最喜欢干这事儿
<freeflying> gfrog: 最近看不到丫上线啊
<MeaCu1pa> 蛋蛋最近咋了
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫明天就会跳上来了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不你google talk他
<gfrog> freeflying: 丫正郁闷呢，觉得自己太屌丝
<gfrog> freeflying: MeaCu1pa 这货都是看水木WL版看的，擦
<gfrog> freeflying: MeaCu1pa 基本就是自寻烦恼
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 睡觉
<happyaron> ...
<Veritas048> hi
<^k^> Veritas048:点点点.  03:12 
<Veritas048> hi bot
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-16
<jusss> 早上好
<jusss> jiero: 起折磨早
<jiero> jusss:  每天要折磨自己到死
<jiero> jusss: 我发现我喜欢疯狂的科学家类型哈。
<jusss> jiero: 女教授
<jiero> jusss: 不一定疯狂。
<jusss> jiero: 我见到onlylove真人了，比我还年轻
<jiero> jusss: 。。。你有丫的多老了1！！！！
<jiero> jusss: 不过 onlylove 一直和女人厮混一起，肯定年轻。
<jusss> jiero: 我现在火车上要回家了
<jiero> jusss: 回家吧。
<tryit> iMadper, 早
 * jiero 推出。
<kandu> tryit: 高管早
<tryit> kandu, 别黑我了都
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮dd
<kandu> huntxu: 拜胡须帅哥
<kandu> lainme: 拜铃音姐
<kandu> wzssyqa: 拜袜子壕
<leemeng0x61> archlinux 的 xdg_menu命令，在ubuntu上是什么？该装那个安装包？
<huntxu> kandu: 乖
<eexpss> 有谁折腾过hadoop的。
<huntxu> eexpss: 小依早，你這口味變了啊
<tryit> eexpss, 折腾ing~
<eexpss> 哦。有人折腾就好。
<eexpss> tryit: 有什么感想之类的么。概念方面，比如吐槽的。
<eexpss> huntxu: 有没。
<huntxu> eexpss: 沒碰過
<eexpss> 难道那么好用？没缺点？
<eexpss> 不慢？
<tryit> eexpss, 其实只大概了解了一下概念
<tryit> eexpss, 安装了单机版的hadoop
<tryit> eexpss, 尝试了一下常见的hdfs命令
<eexpss> tryit: 实际运用过没。我就要说缺点。
<eexpss> 我没机会用到。
<tryit> eexpss, 当然没有
<tryit> eexpss, 我也是自学，也没机会用
<eexpss> 是吧。没需要，也没数据，的确无法深入了解。
<tryit> eexpss, 恩，我也想过，可以尝试使用hadoop生态圈中的其他工具去网上抓数据
<eexpss> hadoop带了些啥工具？
<tryit> eexpss, 入门的话，使用 hadoop权威指南 上给的数据可以
<eexpss> 给url看看。我熟悉下。
<tryit> eexpss, Nutch和Lucene
<eexpss> 这啥。
<tryit> eexpss, 这实际上不是hadoop生态圈的工具，但是可以搭配使用
<eexpss> 外挂而已
<tryit> eexpss, 完全不是，根正苗红的
<eexpss> 只是可以配合。并不属于hadoop范畴嘛。
<eexpss> 还有啥工具。
<tryit> eexpss, 好像 hadoop 生态圈内部没有专门用于抓取数据的工具
<eexpss> 抓数据，自己爬就是。想找一个实例文章看看操作啥的。
<tryit> eexpss, 自学只能简单入门，如果深入的话还需要在实践中学习
<eexpss> 这当然。就想看谁深入过。 lol
<jusss> test
<stardiviner> 有没有办法把github 一个repo的wiki当作一个git branch管理，包括编辑，推送，sync，等等。?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 早
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 早.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 周一完全不在状态啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我周一到周五都没状态.
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: http://git-scm.com/docs/git-submodule
<alvin_rxg> Title: Git - git-submodule Documentation (@ git-scm.com)
<iMadper> StarBrilliant: 类似你的要求.
<jusss> sony的手机果然漂亮
<iMadper> 是啊, z3c一直是我想要的手机
<iMadper> z
<iMadper> z3c要是有电信就好了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 推荐个国内能买到的打气筒吧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 大的小的？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 淘宝能弄到雷音气筒
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 靠谱程度如何呢
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 气筒问题不大吧，你又不是打管胎，打到120psi问题都不大。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 意思是会不会假的
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 你只要记得法嘴是要拧下那个小螺母就没问题
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 额，这个不太了解了…… 别太图便宜估计没事，10-20块的肯定没好玩意
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 迪卡侬买了个，根本打不了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 那法嘴接口都卡不紧
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 法嘴是靠拧的撒，拧紧了就行。
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 你是不是买了只能打美嘴的气筒？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 两个口得
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 如果气筒有可以换的气嘴，你得看说明书把嘴儿换过来
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://www.decathlon.com.cn/zh/cycling-c52880.html#color=13721
<alvin_rxg> Title: 迪卡侬 自行车运动便携式打气筒 B'TWIN MNP200 - 打气筒及配件- 自行车附件- 自行车运动 (@ decathlon.com.cn)
<gfxmode> 多钱？
<freeflying> 69
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这个气筒不行，最多打到6bar，好像才80psi，这个气压给公路胎太低了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 所以你觉得没咋样呢气嘴就卡不住了
<gfxmode> 你们是给汽车还是自行车打气？
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 这气筒给汽车打气无压力，就是你得多撸一会
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 汽车胎压还不到3bar，这小玩意能打6bar呢。
<gfxmode> 2333
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 估计撸20分钟能打满一个汽车胎
<jusss> 小k哪去了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://taiwan.tmall.com/item/25068108447.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.Zv9YpV&id=25068108447&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=&abbucket=15
<alvin_rxg> Title: 雷音LEZYNE PRESSURE DRIVE高压120psi 山地车公路车便携式打气筒-淘宝网 (@ tmall.com)
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这个不错，很小巧，塞衣服兜里都放的下。缺点是累手，撸一个胎得半天。
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 出门带着不错，在家用略坑
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 是啊
<iMadper> 这得多少年功力啊
<gfxmode> 最近我也要买个自行车气筒 还有码表电池
<gfxmode> 一般的自行车半年都不用打气的呀
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 我的车好像一个月就得补一次气
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 叔儿搞这个吧，200psi无压力 以后换管胎也不用换气筒了，哈哈 http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=19964193614
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 上次买了个类似的，杆子都断了，这些都是铝合金的，受力捎不均匀就歇菜
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这是topeak哦
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 好贵啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 再搜搜，有100多的
<wzssyqa> kandu: 拜 kandu
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 气筒，补胎工具得弄一套，今年要多骑骑了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 公路胎补了之后路感就不好了，不如背条备胎，破了回家自己补或者找修车铺。
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 然后破胎当备胎
<jusss> 想换手机
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 嗯
<jusss> 联通
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 啥胎推荐
<jusss> wzssyqa: 有什么推荐的没
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 马牌/米其林
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 公路胎比汽车胎还贵哦，lol
<jusss> wzssyqa: 便宜联通手机
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 哦，内胎也是这俩牌子，不过马牌性价比略高
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 不至于吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 话说最近A3的价格很好，你不考虑下
<wzssyqa> jusss: 什么叫便宜？
<jusss> wzssyqa: 800以下
<freeflying> jusss: 我有个moto G你收不 lol
<jusss> freeflying: ...
<jusss> freeflying: 我付运费，邮寄来吧
<tryit> debian 的 testing 版本都到8了……
<O0XX> iMadper: .
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 奇瑞A3嘛？ lol
<O0XX> iMadper: 咱们上次那个美签到啥时候来着?
<O0XX> freeflying: 要买新车了?
<iMadper> O0XX: 三年嘛
<iMadper> O0XX: 17年十月?
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我考虑买车的时候就考虑过A3，后来放弃了，太贵，保养也贵。
<iMadper> O0XX: 咋? 你又要去?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 你要去米帝？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 面试嘛？
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: iMadper 就问问啊...
<freeflying> O0XX: 买不起啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 说1w保养一次
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 但是3kkm得加一次机油啊
<HowIsItGoing> lol
<gfxmode> 我用的正新的轮胎
<iMadper> O0XX: 我把键盘上的滚轴映射上了
<iMadper> O0XX: 好用.
<O0XX> iMadper: 咋搞的/
<iMadper> O0XX: yk竟然辞职了, 你还不去应聘?
<iMadper> O0XX: udev.
<O0XX> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> O0XX: ENV{ID_VENDOR}=="Microsoft", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00db", RUN+="keymap $name 0xc022d pageup 0xc022e pagedown"
<iMadper> O0XX: yk要离职啊,
<O0XX> iMadper: 就是还有key code啊
<iMadper> O0XX: HYG
<iMadper> O0XX: 有.
<iMadper> 我记得上次不行啊...
<O0XX> iMadper: YK要辞职?
<iMadper> O0XX: 卧槽, 这周末最后一天把
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似是,20号
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<O0XX> iMadper: 不知道去哪了
<iMadper> O0XX: 不知道, 不过那个岗位你可以去投一下
<O0XX> iMadper: 毛,那我不成了啊老板的老板了...
<O0XX> iMadper: 莫要折煞我也
<iMadper> O0XX: 是啊.
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<iMadper> O0XX: 你现在也是跟他老板同一个级别的啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 那可是啊老板啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 路过都要拜一拜啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 你们有这习俗? 不小心踩到了别人的脑袋要拜一下?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我以为只有广东人才这样
<O0XX> iMadper: 以示尊敬啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 不是歉意嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 对啊老板那绝对是尊敬
<wzssyqa> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~
<iMadper> O0XX: clion真是好用
<O0XX> iMadper: 折腾帝
<iMadper> O0XX: clion还折腾?
<iMadper> O0XX: 我倒是折腾了一下rtags... 之前链接的libstdc++, 每次都crash, 后来发现是libstdc++的问题. 改成libc++就好了.
<freeflying> iMadper: C社老人都没快没认识的了
<iMadper> freeflying: rh的我一般也都不认识了啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 你在RH才多久啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 21个月
<freeflying> 有日子啊
 * O0XX 哎...
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你有长买的淘宝店不
<O0XX> freeflying: 求发财机会...
 * iMadper 我一走, 组内就招了好多小妹妹啊!!!  cc qiao 
<iMadper> O0XX: 楼下
<iMadper> O0XX: 有个
<iMadper> O0XX: 私人
<iMadper> O0XX: 银行
 * iMadper 对仗多工整
<O0XX> iMadper: 真发财你能推荐给我...
<freeflying> O0XX: 我也求呢
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.Zv9YpV&id=21530068776&ns=1&abbucket=15#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: LEZYNE雷音 SPORT DRIVE HP自行车便携式美法嘴迷你打气筒 120Psi-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<freeflying> 这个咋样
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> momo HowIsItGoing iMadper O0XX freeflying wzssyqa
<freeflying> O0XX: 百度云盘的客户端能用不，不会偷偷上传啥东西吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 让传吧，当免费备份了
<O0XX> freeflying: 没事
<O0XX> freeflying: 用吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 你要不放心,用 roylez 写的
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 摸摸.
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 百度还有api能调用？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: https://i200330524.restricted.launchpadlibrarian.net/200330524/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.linux_3.13.0-47.78laramie1_BUILDING.txt.gz?token=0nhLfrhgRrRfTB3K39zmgtX43Kh4CrvG 看个kernel 的 error
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 有啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 先说下firefox的中键剪贴板有解么???
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 快烦死了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 没有.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不不不, 是我没处理过这个问题.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: No Such Resource
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: https://launchpad.net/~oem-archive/+archive/ubuntu/laramie-albin/+build/7065476/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.linux_3.13.0-47.78laramie1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* OpenID transaction in progress (@ launchpad.net)
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* roylez/yuncli · GitHub (@ github.com)
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Truly-Ergonomic - Truly Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard (@ trulyergonomic.com)
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你的名字是  O0XX 插 qiong ?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: O0XX干穷
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 反正是一根棒子
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper:   /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/debian.master/abi/3.13.0-47.78/amd64/generic.modules
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance#ABI
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance - Ubuntu Wiki (@ ubuntu.com)
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我鼠标上有个横向的滚轮, 用来干嘛比较合适?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你老板走了，你去接班吧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 预防老年痴呆
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: how?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我们组我年龄最小, 排不到我
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 摩擦摩擦
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 在光滑的滚轮上,摩擦
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 猫厂怂了
<iMadper> ... ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/70be0b0cgw1eq7hul9w0lj20ba0r677k.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 没.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 每年都有这个招聘
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我比较支持ali
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 没别的原因, 真是有些wp用户太玻璃心了. 老子这么多年没qq用也没这么骂啊.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对,应该组织 linux用户去骂 鹅厂
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 要不你就试试 skip abi specific file 我记忆里是不好用
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: wp用户自己骂也就算了, 还不停的问android天天被ali强奸为何不一起骂... 我对他们的智商表示堪忧
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 就应该组织社区的用户去刷 微信的一星评价
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 让丫不出 linux版qq
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你咋啥都知道
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 问你, 为何为何47.79的前一个版本是46.79?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 46 77
<adam_magic_pack> 47 78
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥眼神儿
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你自己过来看
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: Date: Fri, 13 Mar 2015 12:38:56 -0700    Subject: Security fix and respin of SRU kernels         trusty  3.13.0-46.79
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: kernel-sru-announce@lists.canonical.com
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: respin啥意思?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 你枉在rh待过
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 重发一个release
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: http://www.iciba.com/respin
<alvin_rxg> Title: respin是什么意思_respin的翻译_音标_读音_用法_例句_爱词霸在线词典 (@ iciba.com)
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你枉在rh待过
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 再纺
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 谁问你们 这个意思了
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 我就是单纯问问什么意思
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lol~
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你给的招聘连接, 要的还是wp7经验呢
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你收到我的粥报了么?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 没.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 收到了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 拜高管
<iMadper> <adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 拜高管
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥情况?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 都report给你了啊 给你发周报
 * iMadper 求赠送https://www.trulyergonomic.com/store/index.php
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你不是高管谁是高管
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: report给整个mail list
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 我们已经内定等我老板升值了 iMadper 代替我老板现
<O0XX|Qiong> 在的职位了, 我偷偷跟你说的,千万别告诉 iMadper
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: s/升值/升职
<happyaron> eexpss: ping
<iMadper> ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 牛B
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ... 你脑子去哪儿了?
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 不要回答 不要回答 不要回答
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 牛B
<iMadper> http://www.adorama.com/SSG7KE1T0BW.html?utm_term=yjlT9W3vL1wqzWx0xP08pUssUkVUZ6RZYVn6wM0&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid98220&cvosrc=affiliate.98220
<alvin_rxg> Title: Samsung 850 Pro-Series 1TB 2.5" SATA III Internal Solid State Drive MZ-7KE1T0BW (@ adorama.com)
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 红岸基地, 他要去找你蹭饭 不要回答 不要回答 不要回答
<iMadper> lol~
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/sru/versions.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Kernel Packages Versions (@ ubuntu.com)
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 知道啥
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 又买买买了?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我司人员调动啊
<adam_magic_pack> 变动
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 帮我写首歌
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: <我的牛仔裤>
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 摩擦摩擦
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这不一早 iMadper就在这里发通告了呢吗
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 拜高管
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 你老板走了啊,该你上位了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你老板走了啊,该你上位了
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 拜高管
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 别洗刷我
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 我下任老板也在这个频道
<iMadper> 帮搓背?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 谁啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 你们这样是害我啊
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 谁啊?
 * O0XX|Qiong 李老板不说话了...陷入了深深的沉思..拿谁搪塞比较好呢?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这个频道里, 咱公司的, 估计就是 shuduo 了吧...
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 丫又闲的蛋疼了？
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 传个日志就去码字...
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 早上来晚了
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 就差多线程了，没想明白怎么弄
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez: 赞,腻害
<iMadper> roylez: 赞,腻害
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 赞,腻害
<roylez> 你们这基佬团
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 32的牛仔裤到了.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 晚上试试看能不能穿进去
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 赞
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 你们俩穿的话32小了点吧?
 * O0XX|Qiong 双关!
<sar`> 你好
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ... ... ... 你们俩就得穿49的了.
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 木有
 * O0XX|Qiong 困
 * O0XX|Qiong 真心困
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10608301/  你能运行不?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: #include <iostream>
<O0XX|Qiong> #include <regex>
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<O0XX|Qiong> int main(int argc, char *argv[])
<O0XX|Qiong> {
<O0XX|Qiong>   std::regex rx("^(.*):([0-9]+):([0-9]+)");
<O0XX|Qiong>   std::cout << 1 << std::endl;
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 干嘛....
<O0XX|Qiong>   return 0;
<adam_magic_pack> lo iMadper
<O0XX|Qiong> }
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper:  error: #error This file requires compiler and library support for the ISO C++ 2011 standard. This support is currently experimental, and must be enabled with the -std=c++11 or -std=gnu++11 compiler options.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ??
<O0XX|Qiong>  
 * adam_magic_pack 暴露了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: cxx -std=c
<iMadper> =c++
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: hamo@TRINITY /tmp $ ./a.out
<O0XX|Qiong> 1
<O0XX|Qiong>  
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我这没问题
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哦草...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你啥版本的libstdc++?
<O0XX|Qiong> gcc version 4.9.2 20150204 (prerelease) (GCC)
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: gcc无关.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是那个libstdc++的问题.
 * O0XX|Qiong glibc 2.21-2
<iMadper> 赞
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你没有libstdc++这个包?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 没装
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: mx4跑ubuntu touch还挺流畅的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 做的不错啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你用过了?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 刚看视频了.
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 早上wenfang刷, 没成功
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不知道咱这边这个大姐拿到线刷包了么?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 拿到了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 他早上插上去不识别, 啊哈哈哈
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 没刷成?
<tryit> iMadper, 请教个字段的含义
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, iMadper 结构中经常有名叫 invert 的字段，并且只用来 return invert 或者 return (sth. & inver)
<tryit> invert
<iMadper> tryit: 不知道.
<tryit> iMadper, 或者 return (sth. ^ invert)
<tryit> iMadper, 从来也没见过哪设置 invert ...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 摄像这个是 Rex啊?
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 你在说啥
<tryit> adam_magic_pack 结构中经常有名叫 invert 的字段，并且只用来 return invert 或者 return (sth. ^ invert)
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 没上下文 我不懂
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, https://github.com/l7-filter/netfilter-layer7/blob/master/kernel-2.6.35-layer7-2.23.patch
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* netfilter-layer7/kernel-2.6.35-layer7-2.23.patch at master · l7-filter/netfilter-layer7 · GitHub (@ github.com)
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, struct xt_layer7_info 结构中的 invert 字段
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 强推scope
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 搞了个lezyan的
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 200多块
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不知道这是个啥
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 壕
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, iptables 的 extension，支持进行应用层协议的过滤
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 不懂代码
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.7O12Db&id=12567875259
<alvin_rxg> Title: 雷音LEZYNE Micro Floor Drive HPG 迷你落地气筒 气压表 美法嘴-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: hand pump还是不灵
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥时候裁员啊?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你也开始烧自行车了?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: adam_magic_pack: 啥时候裁员啊?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥时候裁员啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 问CEO
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 骑车很久了啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 帮我问问, 我英语不好
<O0XX|Qiong> O0XX|Qiong: 啥时候裁员啊
<adam_magic_pack> .....
 * O0XX|Qiong 到底是N+几啊?
<adam_magic_pack> 爱立信的朋友前段时间裁员白拿半年工资 羡慕死了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: -N
 * iMadper 键盘上有个滚轮真心爽
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 这么爽! 税怎么算啊?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你已经切换错很多次了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: N+(-N)  ==   0啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 学渣
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啥? 白拿半年工资不好?
 * O0XX|Qiong 困
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 哦 你说爱立信啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 用iphone给我们手机录像, 不合适吧?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是啊. 你以为呢?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你的意思是 玷污了 iphone?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lol~
<tryit> iMadper, 一年被裁三次，爽歪歪了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 税后半年, 她们还有个年终 也发了 几乎抵税
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 就跟bb的ceo用iphone发微博.
<tryit> iMadper, 可以去度假了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞.
<iMadper> tryit: 得真的肯裁才行啊.
 * iMadper 求n+6
 * O0XX|Qiong 求n+6
<crack> 求啥
 * O0XX|Qiong 求提神醒脑的歌曲...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这个homepage有点儿傻.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac219707
<alvin_rxg> Title: 少主换成高清来了 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 (@ acfun.tv)
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://lebo.baidu.com/album/8633058?fm=altg7&autoplay=true&fr=ald_album_playnow
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《神曲》高品质音频免费试听下载-百度乐播 (@ baidu.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 现在网上是不是已经买不到彩票了?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 好像都没了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你的电脑, 蓝牙是好的嘛?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我的连不上蓝牙鼠标
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 必须好的啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我用blueman
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我试试看
<iMadper> bluedman?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 嗯一个蓝牙管理软件
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不是那个band
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你的ppa怎么辣么快
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你搜一个, 看看能不能搜到我的鼠标
 * O0XX|Qiong blueman-> 不撸的男人
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 懒得开..
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... 来嘛
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你用手机不就能搜么
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 有道理!
 * O0XX|Qiong 这句 "来嘛" 真是意味深长
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 蓝牙真麻烦, 体验太差
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 给我瞅瞅
<iMadper> 手机也搜不到啊...
<iMadper> nnnd, 不是坏的吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 来来来,我给你开个光
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 完了就能搜到了
<iMadper> 擦, 手机能搜到, 电脑搜不到...
<iMadper> 完了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 拿来给我开光啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 等我搜下嘛
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 我笔记本上现在开了百度，dropbox, google drive, icloud，onedrive的同步
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 这么多片...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: .
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 注意身体
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 百度最良心，2T的空间
<huntxu> freeflying: 這麽多種子
 * adam_magic_pack 网盘里的东西不到1G
<freeflying> 你们太邪恶了
<freeflying> 我都是拿来同步手机上的照片
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 这么多照片啊?
 * O0XX|Qiong 你们懂得...
<palomino|working> ...
 * O0XX|Qiong momo palomino|working
<palomino|working> 传说中的imagefap么
 * palomino|working momo O0XX|Qiong 
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 别让嫂子看到
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 鸡蛋不能放一个篮子
<palomino|working> ....
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 真的给我吧
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 去 canonical 了?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 贵组没文化土壕真特么多
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 500块钱.
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 两年多了
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: ...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: ...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: home based?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我特意买的4.0蓝牙
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 不是
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... 蓝牙自己换不了啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: usb的 其实可以
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 似乎 web 开发， python 那边是 home based 的。你是内核组
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 那我还要毛蓝牙 我就是为了节约usb口啊
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我不是内核组
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我是驱动组
<iMadper> kandu: 那个岗位找到人了...
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 哦
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我司大多数人都是home based 但是我不是
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别说了, 想哭
<O0XX|Qiong> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 握手
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我出11
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你出15, adam_magic_pack 就是你的了
<palomino|working> ...
 * iMadper 男体拍卖会!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 倒贴我15我也不要
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 那就11
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 11块钱一次!
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 成交
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 为什么你就不是呢？难道你上司被你的胸肌迷住了，让你在办公室工作好天天看？
<iMadper> o0
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: ...
 * O0XX|Qiong 一语中的
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 驱动嘛 要碰硬件
<iMadper> kandu: 说得真好
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 可以北京范围内在家, 要碰机器就得马上来公司
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 哦，那还不错哦
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 我今天上午就在家 下午要和老板开会就来了office
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 不限定北京的话就更好了
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: irc叫一下你就能出现在office也行
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 受限于交通工具
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 老板要传衣钵给你
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 最好还是面交
<adam_magic_pack> ...
 * O0XX|Qiong Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 你咋啥都和我一样
<iMadper> 知乎上怎么这么多脑残wp粉丝....
<iMadper> 我本来对wp没感觉, 现在只能黑了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 这个我先发的
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack:是你跟我奕扬
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 一样
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 罗技的啥?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 接收器
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哦.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: adam_magic_pack: 啥都一样? 穿同一条内裤...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ...
 * O0XX|Qiong 表示我不知道 adam_magic_pack 穿什么内裤
 * O0XX|Qiong 表示 iMadper 也不知道我穿什么内裤
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 维棉白色
 * O0XX|Qiong 表示那只能是 iMadper 知道 adam_magic_pack 穿什么内裤了
 * iMadper 表示什么都不知道, 只知道 <adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 你咋啥都和我一样   说明 adam_magic_pack 知道 O0XX|Qiong 所有的东西, 并且都跟 adam_magic_pack 的一样.
 * adam_magic_pack 开会时间找不到老板人
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: http://pic3.zhimg.com/b65c1dfe8b7ace0a538ba3e07977094e_b.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<gebjgd> iMadper, java高大上
<iMadper> gebjgd: lol~
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 爱死爱死地真是好, 下次换电脑一定买买买
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 刚买了个ssd
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> 然后看到战地硬仗要60G空间-_-
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<happyaron> palomino|working: 快递给我
<palomino|working> ssd完全不够用啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞
<happyaron> palomino|working: 那就快递给我爸
 * palomino|working 反凸 roylez_ 
<palomino|working> ...  happyaron
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 快递给我
<happyaron> 快递给我吧。。。
<palomino|working> 更坑爹的是刚装完系统就挂了
<palomino|working> 上论坛一看，好多人同样问题
<happyaron> palomino|working: 说明这ssd和破马叔儿气质不符，给我来承受这种东西吧
<palomino|working> 耍了新版固件，暂时没问题了。。。
<palomino|working> 刷*
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 一定还会有的
<palomino|working> ....
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 赶紧快递给我
<happyaron> palomino|working: 快递给我
<happyaron> palomino|working: 顺便显示器和显卡也快递给我
<happyaron> 他们都配不上破马努力工作就要筋疲力尽叔儿的气质啊
<iMadper> FJKong: ping
<FJKong> iMadper: meeting
<O0XX|Qiong> FJKong: 孔叔叔出来接客啦
<iMadper> FJKong: 我老板问, fcitx 100%cpu的那个问题有bug号嘛?  cc happyaron
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: robot有啥开源的项目
<palomino|working> = = happyaron
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^
<FJKong> iMadper: 我已经跟lenky侠说了
<happyaron> iMadper: 没有呢啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 要不你来报一个？
<iMadper> FJKong: happyaron: 好.
<iMadper> happyaron: 你来吧.
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: http://www.osrfoundation.org/
<happyaron> iMadper: 你来吧
<alvin_rxg> Title: Open Source Robotics Foundation (@ osrfoundation.org)
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 他们还申请了 google summer of code
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 有啥kit适合入门的
<happyaron> iMadper: 你老板为啥要追这个bug
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你又要玩 机器人啦?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 淘宝上买个6轴飞行器吧
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: drone太烧
<happyaron> iMadper: 孔叔叔正在和你老板说
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 正火
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 烧一个也可以
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 弄好了可以给你家娃玩
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: drone在国内没戏啊，最近FAA也立法了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 飞到中南海上面照个相什么的
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 四季青那个地方居然有个机场..
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂, 我老板就是打电话时问了我一句.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 四季青是哪儿?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 地铁6号线海淀五路居站傅瑾
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 傅瑾是哪儿?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 为啥那附近会有个机场?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道诶
<adam_magic_pack> 附近
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我知.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 太甜了, 没法喝.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 强行喝完
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 兑水
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 昂...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX|Qiong 周末兑水喝了1.1升纯橙汁
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: plymouth background 在哪儿来的? 之前dajia搞过的那个
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 忘了...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 等我想想啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂.
 * O0XX|Qiong 早上起太早,困
<happyaron> iMadper: 你装fcitx-dbg了么
<happyaron> FJKong: ^^^
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔交给你啦
<FJKong> happyaron: 啥
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 乖
<happyaron> FJKong: joey不是说让他带dbgsym打个trace么
<happyaron> core dump
<stardiviner> 我去，我的ipad air更新ios 8.2后就一直重启白苹果，蓝屏。无法停止阿。怎么办？
<stardiviner> call服务热线，一直是没有接听。。。。。
<stardiviner> 我去，。。。。
<stardiviner> TMD，无比痛苦阿，
<stardiviner> 如果有苹果的总裁的电话，我一定打去骂死它
<roylez_> stardiviner: 你是基佬不？你是基佬的话也许可以打通
<stardiviner> roylez_: 假装是，可以不？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 我看行
<stardiviner> roylez_: 我想对它说，FUCK！！！这什么破更新阿！！！！！！
<stardiviner> roylez_: 冷静点，有啥技术手段可以恢复么？或者重置之类的？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 我的MacBook，前两天苹果发布会以后来个更新，点了同意之后直接蹦出来个乱码的窗口，我直接关掉了，至今没更新
<stardiviner> 都没法关机。。。。要等电池耗尽阿。。。
<stardiviner> roylez_: 我去，你这预兆好明显，我就是好好的更新，结果1个小时还在更新，看了好一会儿，发现跳蓝屏了，一闪而过，然后一直重复白苹果 -》蓝屏。。。无法关机。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> stardiviner: 默念苹果大法好可解一切业障
<stardiviner> 刷机之类的行么？
<roylez_> stardiviner: 等电池耗尽不是更简单么...
<stardiviner> O0XX|Qiong: 我去。。。。
<adam_magic_pack> stardiviner: 心要诚
<iMadper> stardiviner: 心中默念, 苹果的用户体验好
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: 百度的ftp不错，速度快...
<stardiviner> roylez_: 估计是内存不够，或者其他的，导致更新失败，而root里还有固件的更新包，所以一直重启更新，等电池耗尽了，开起来还是一样的情况阿。。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 百度还有ftp?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: ftp://www.baidu.com
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: put, get，这不就ftp么
<stardiviner> iMadper: 真的很好阿  （哭。。。。）
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 赞
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 好久不用百度云了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 建议你也少用
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: 为嘛
<iMadper> 其实弄成fuse, 直接拷贝删除之类的更好把
<iMadper> cp就行了
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 给你推荐个活动把, http://baozoumanhua.com/series/1210
<alvin_rxg> Title: 暴走漫画_我们是尼玛们的忠实盟友(〜￣△￣)〜_baozoumanhua.com (@ baozoumanhua.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 多去参加这种不撸侠的活动
<O0XX|Qiong> roylez_: 少看百度云
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: 切，丫挺有涉猎啊，这种网站都被你发现了
<stardiviner> 请问ios （ipad air）有没有重置的方法？出厂重置。
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 猎豹表示12306新的验证码机制不影响它抢票
<roylez_> O0XX|Qiong: 你的决心还不小呢。。。祝好运
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你这是被戒色吧洗脑了吧?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ^^
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥? 没见有什么出格的啊
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 今天都有谁?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你我binli
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还有谁
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: wps那个ppt的叫啥命令来着? cc adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: muji
<stardiviner> 我去。。。。怎么搜索都没有出厂重置的办法，，，，这什么年代。。。。Apple这是啥措施阿。。。。God, please kill Apple!
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 老司机,快来
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 需要你多年单身的日语水平了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: +2壕
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, =。=
<O0XX|Qiong> cherrot: 男女通吃壕
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, .....
<roylez_> cherrot: 求带
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: wps...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 三缺一啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: bruce...
<palomino|working> wpp? O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 赞赞哒
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 管理层有没有 home based 的?
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 就这个
<palomino|working> :)
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 比如你上司那类角色的
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 或者更高层
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕男女通吃壕
 * palomino|working slaps roylez_ 
<kandu> happyaron: ^^
 * roylez_ 辶 palomino|working
<kandu> happyaron: 同问
<cherrot> happyaron, 昨天你俩的活我很满意 cc O0XX|Qiong
 * roylez_ 搬板凳围观
 * kandu 搬板凳围观
<happyaron> kandu: 啥
<happyaron> cherrot: 昨天yyy左边那个男的？
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 壕
<kandu> happyaron: 管理层有没有 home based 的?
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> kandu: 有啊
<happyaron> kandu: 我老板
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 拜见remote壕
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: 管理层？ 你说C社？ 好几个VP都是home based吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我写个Sex8阅读器怎么样?
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: 哦，不错不错
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 写个t66y的吧
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 哎呦，不错，这个屌
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 三薪壕近來很高能啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 啥也不說了，t66y球內測
<happyaron> huntxu: 我单薪啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 三薪壕近來很高能啊
<kandu> adam_magic_pack, HowIsItGoing, happyaron: 刚开始建设团队的时候远程工作有什么劣势么？
<happyaron> iMadper: 我单薪啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 吃苹果么?
<kandu> tryit: 高管，求指教
<O0XX|Qiong> tryit: 高管，求指教
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不吃.
<iMadper> tryit: 高管，求指教
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 吃不吃也没有了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我就是问问
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: HowIsItGoing 刚在开会
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: pes sprint取消了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 但是另外一个在北京的sprint我要参加 sigh
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 你这离公司这么近,怕啥
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 夜里来开会都行
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 肯定不在公司这sprint吧
<adam_magic_pack> o
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 而且跟着吃贵的还没有补助
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 希望他们高大上team不想来北京
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack:  http://item.jd.com/860859.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【康师傅方便面】康师傅 方便面（KSF）经典系列红烧牛肉97克*5袋 五连包【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 (@ jd.com)
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 哪个?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 参加把...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你要参加啥sprint?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: gaoji sprint
<adam_magic_pack> .....
<FJKong> happyaron: aron侠 求带translation
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 取消了？ 不是饭店都定好了？
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你找个native speaker小三就成了
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 地点都没定 哪来的酒店
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 据说取消了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕，esxi能装到U盘上不？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我PES没辣么多钱
<FJKong> show header 这种不知道上下文 咋翻译
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 必须能啊
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 我去帝都的时候他们饭店都定了啊，就在海淀皇冠假日啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我这里全体部署到SD卡啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 啥的translations啊
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: agoda免费取消
<FJKong> happyaron: 骚等下
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: how？ 直接用网上那个安装iso就能装嘛？ 丫不给装U盘啊，认不出
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: show header, 露出个头
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 妈蛋，会议中心，不是房间，说是200人的大会
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我这里都没问题啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 奇了怪了，我再去试试
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 刚听说取消了 =,=
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 也可能是驱动有问题撒
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 换个usb插口，或者换个小点的u盘
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 需要刻录cd安装嘛？ 可不可以把那个iso扔进u盘启动在安装到另外一个u
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 需要刻录cd安装嘛？ 可不可以把那个iso扔进u盘启动在安装到另外一个u盘里？
<FJKong>  E.g. Duck Duck Go
<FJKong> 这个。
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我都是ilo装的……
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 高端……
<happyaron> FJKong: 啥？
<FJKong> 奔跑吧小鸭子？？？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 鸭子鸭子快快跑
<FJKong> 我擦 我自己都笑了
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 酒店签完了吧，还能取消？
<happyaron> FJKong: 小鸭小鸭快快跑
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 哈？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 总之刚听说取消了
<kandu> adam_magic_pack, happyaron: 有工作流程手册啥的么？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 发错了， duck duck go嘛
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: UE的也取消了？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: lilo老古董
<happyaron> kandu: 凭自觉。。。
<adam_magic_pack> kandu: 啥?
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 没
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: ilo啊，妈蛋，hp的高端货，擦
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 改成另外一个sprint了
<kandu> adam_magic_pack: 远程工作流程手册。。
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 哦......
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧
<kandu> happyaron: 大致的流程？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你的那本remote书 跟 kandu 说下
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 也跟我说下
<kandu> happyaron: 团队管理，开发任务分配什么的
<happyaron> kandu: 反正我们组没有，就是每周线上开个会说说本周干了啥
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: kandu HowIsItGoing http://www.amazon.cn/Remote-Office-Not-Required-Fried-Jason/dp/0804138079/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1426497566&sr=1-2&keywords=remote
<kandu> happyaron: 哦
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: C社这些系统就是给开源社区开发准备的，拿来给remote工作用一样合适
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我觉得我们组要拿IBM模式往C社上套了。
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 杯具
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: IBM啥模式?
<kandu> adam_magic_pack, HowIsItGoing, happyaron, huntxu: 多谢各位
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 没完没了的会和报告
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 那多好,不用干活了
<huntxu> kandu: 你要推行remote工作？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 艹，我当时最讨厌RH的一点就是paperwork越来越多
<kandu> huntxu: 嗯，打算试试
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 帶薪開會還是睡覺，多好
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 一天干不了多少鸟毛事，光写report了，真当自己是十几万人的公司啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 面向report开发
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 关键是不敢睡啊，每次开会就几个人，睡觉容易被看穿
<kandu> happyaron: 线上开会，你们用啥工具呢？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 學會睜眼睡
<iMadper> 为什么, 淘宝会, 把我, 跳转到, tw.taobao.com? 我人在北京啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: 淘���W台�� | 首�� (@ taobao.com?)
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 打呼噜会吓到别人的
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: me2
<happyaron> kandu: 公司自己部署了asterisk
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 自动应答录音: yes? right. interesting, right. You
<O0XX|Qiong> got it. ok.
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 循环播放
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... .. ...
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 就可以了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 那完蛋了，下周得写更多的report
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 因为老板问“你准备下这个的文档，那个的report”
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 反正每周都是自动应答, 再多怕啥
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 这本书好贵啊，kindle版还60+
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 我買的時候還特別切換成美帝帳號了。。。
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 當時還沒得直接買
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: M-x butterfly
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 最貴的一本kindle發狠心買了的。。
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 我的kindle没法收中亚推送……
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 其实应该去找大taobao，lol
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这啥东西?
 * O0XX|Qiong 我热的有点喘不过来气了...
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 开窗啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 热
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 怕别人冷
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: nancy在cal上也说要来...
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 手動下載嘛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不怕.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你热么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 来哪儿?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 热啊
 * O0XX|Qiong 爽啊!!!
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: huntxu adam_magic_pack http://37signals.com/remote/
<alvin_rxg> Title: REMOTE: The new book from 37signals (@ 37signals.com)
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我用不着...
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 说不定呢
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啊? 还能不能愉快的玩耍了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nb组.
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: ...
<iMadper> 迅雷快鸟是个帽帽?
<iMadper> 毛毛
<alvin_test> http://amazon.bla
<alvin_test> http://asljkdfsadlizihq23hk.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 500 Can't connect to asljkdfsadlizihq23hk.com:80 (Bad hostname) (@ asljkdfsadlizihq23hk.com)
<alvin_rxg> 脚本得要完全的重构过…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在家干嘛呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: c++
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: -.-
<alvin_test> http://is.gd/7rFD5L
<alvin_rxg> Title: 500 Can't connect to www.yooooolkasjdfljashfkc.com:80 (Bad hostname) (@ is.gd)
<alvin_test> http://is.gd/7rFD5L
<alvin_rxg> Title: 500 Can't connect to www.yooooolkasjdfljashfkc.com:80 (Bad hostname) (@ yooooolkasjdfljashfkc.com *FROM* is.gd)
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: 你从 red 跳到 canonical 是因为?
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: red hat..
<happyaron> kandu: 挺久之前的事了吧
<happyaron> kandu: 此频道的C社员工数量还是不少的，估计不少于arch党
 * alvin_rxg 无党派
<alvin_rxg> 头疼， cpp 开始写 socket，都不知道要准备哪些东西
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-17
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: 钱撒
<jusss> jussss: .
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: 哦。有无工作方式自由度这些因素呢？
<kandu> happyaron: 嗯，几年没来频道，发现 c社人多了些。蛋蛋都去了
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: RH也很自由
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: RH从前也很自由
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: 为啥会变得不自由了呢
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: 后来我走了，不知道啥状况，所以用从前
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: ..
<sar`> 你好
<gfxmode> 树莓派装了无线网卡，现在可以上IRC了
<sar`> gfxmode: 去哪有卖
<gfxmode> sar`: 淘宝
<sar`> gfxmode: 多少钱呢
<gfxmode> sar`: 我买的B版的，280块好像，忘了；现在出B+版了，你可以看下哦
<sar`> gfxmode: :-D正在看
<john_Connor007> n you see me
<john_Connor007> hello
<john_Connor007> somebody here
<Destine> john_Connor007, yes.
<Destine> john_Connor007, this is the channel for zh_CN, if you do speak English, you may want to join #ubuntu.
<john_Connor007> wo bu zhidao zenme da zi
<alvin_rxg> john_Connor007: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *5SqL2p*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个不错啊.. 买买买 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/compulab-utilite-2-is-a-tiny-arm-desktop-pc-running-ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> Title: CompuLab Utilite2 Is a Tiny ARM Desktop PC Running Ubuntu - OMG! Ubuntu! (@ omgubuntu.co.uk)
<jiero> 拆掉 买买买集团。
<jiero> iMadper:  我穷死了怎么办。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也不知道我该怎么办啊
<jiero> iMadper: 赶紧跳槽
<iMadper> jiero: 没地方要啊
<O0XX> iMadper: http://g-ec4.images-amazon.com/images/G/28/kindle/merch/2015/Gen7_eInk/wk12_PinotPC_BourbonMobile/wk12_PinotPC_BourbonMobile_660-180_e._V309602663_.jpg
<jiero> iMadper: 赶紧泡有钱妹子
 * tryit 求 linux kernel 高手，精通 net 子系统 ， 有钱赚。。。
 * tryit 私聊
<jiero> O0XX:  立刻强！
<yanghy> tryit, 怎么赚？
<jiero> iMadper: 没人要我
<tryit> yanghy, 私聊
<iMadper> O0XX: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/473717  买买买, 做系统盘.
<alvin_rxg> Title: 预订：maxell 麦克赛尔 30G MSATA固态硬盘(MX-SSD-mSATA-30GB) 100元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<iMadper> O0XX: 100块钱, 你买不了吃亏, 也买不了上当.
<O0XX> iMadper: 没意思
<yunfan> iMadper: 还是有可能上当的
<iMadper> O0XX: 当年我拆机xps 8500上面的30g三星ssd做系统盘, 很爽
<roylez_> O0XX: 基本上懒得再写了，已经差不多够用了
<O0XX> roylez: 多线程呢?
<O0XX> roylez: 你写这个干什么用?
<roylez> O0XX: 不写了
<roylez> O0XX: 也许会写mirror吧，可以做目录备份
<O0XX> roylez: 赞
<roylez> O0XX: 百度云速度还是很快的，这个不能否认
<O0XX> roylez: 真金白银砸出来的
<roylez> O0XX: 对于被墙的，试过想跟别的文件合一块再下，结果根本就不让。屏蔽是 block 级别的
<O0XX> roylez: 估计是metadata级别就打标记了
<O0XX> roylez: 应该是根本访问不到实际数据的
<roylez> O0XX: 产品经理什么的这是自己作死，面上应付得过去就可以了，否则怎么挣钱
<O0XX> roylez: 不这么做估计就拔线了...
<O0XX> roylez: 度娘还是很注重政治正确的
<roylez> O0XX: 只要让验收的人满意就行，国内这验收，你懂
<O0XX> roylez: 要不这么多大风大浪咋挺郭莱的
<O0XX> iMadper: 你开会的目的就是说拜拜吧?
<iMadper> O0XX: .
<gfxmode> 可以给资源加密，然后上传百度云，下载后再解密
<Destine> iMadper, ping
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> Destine: .
<Destine> iMadper, 旁边帅锅 evanwang ~
<iMadper> Destine: evanwang: 两位suse大拿好
<iMadper> Destine: 大拿不理我啊
<Destine> iMadper, 。。。还不是你们工资高， evanwang 就去了。
<iMadper> Destine: 不是这个原因吧?
 * O0XX 你们这个...
<Destine> evanwang, 你为什么不理人家 iMadper 啊？
<iMadper> Destine: 是因为这边有他的好基友 alex
<iMadper> Destine: 你看, 直接无视我.
<Destine> iMadper, 果然。。
 * iMadper 难道我穷就应该被人看不起吗!!!
 * iMadper 我穷难道是我的错嘛!
 * iMadper T_T
<sar_> 哈哈哈哈
<Destine> iMadper, 虽然当当也说你被HR坑了，但是到底是坑成什么样了啊。。。
<iMadper> Destine: 这个不好公开讨论啊.
<iMadper> Destine: 只能私下说.
<iMadper> Destine: 因为我实际上不是被hr坑, 是被老板坑了...
 * iMadper 穷疯了!
 * iMadper 我可是降薪从rh调到c家的
<Destine> iMadper, 为啥降薪还要去啊。。。
<Destine> iMadper, 给个理由。
<evanwang> iMadper, Destine, 抱歉， 刚收快递了
<iMadper> Destine: 没降, 但是只涨了一点点...
<iMadper> evanwang: 哦, 我知道, 我看见了.
<Destine> evanwang, 哦，你基友 alex 在哪里？
<Destine> iMadper, 基蛙还在c社么？
<iMadper> Destine: 在啊.
<iMadper> Destine: 他混的风生水起的
<evanwang> Destine, alex 在我旁边的旁边
<Destine> iMadper, 哦，relocate回家了？
<sar_> 哈哈哈哈哈啊哈哈啊哈啊哈啊哈哈啊哈阿
<sar_> 你好
<iMadper> evanwang: 我支持你干掉夹在你们中间的那个第三者.
<Destine> evanwang, 帅吗?有女盆友吗？
<sar_> ~~~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~~
<evanwang> iMadper, 呵呵 这个有困难啊
<sar_> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~;3~;3~;3~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~d
<evanwang> Destine, 人家都有闺女了
<Destine> evanwang, 哦，那算了。
<jiero> 呀。我这年纪的人家都有孩子了~
<Destine> evanwang, 我还想着要比你小我就给我室友留下了。。。
 * O0XX #xiangqin-cn
<jiero> 。。。
 * O0XX #相亲-cn
<jiero> 谁给我介绍疯狂科学家类型的女友
<Destine> O0XX, 你建个channel去。
<jiero> 男友也行
<Destine> jiero, 你先把自己搞得不会被拉黑再说。
 * O0XX 机器好才是真的好
<jiero> Destine: 怎么才能不被拉黑呀。。。
<iMadper> O0XX: 你的机器女友?
<O0XX> iMadper: 她好我也好
<iMadper> jiero: 不被拉黑第一条, 如果人家没联系你, 就别主动联系人家.
<iMadper> jiero: 第二条, 如果加了对方微信, 就别再发朋友圈了.
<Destine> iMadper, 不是吧。。。那怎么追啊，得联系的。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<O0XX> jiero: 第三条, 被拉黑之前别作
<sar_> $
<iMadper> Destine: 你还年轻, 不懂.
<sar_> $
<O0XX> jiero: 不作就不会被拉黑
<iMadper> Destine: 等你经历的多了, 就职到了
<sar_> $ echo $SHELL
<iMadper> 就知道了
<ISIM> 有人没？
<Destine> iMadper, 这么大个地方就我是女的好吗！！！你们更不懂！
<iMadper> Destine: 我经历的多啊
<O0XX> Destine: 女的?发真相来
<jiero> iMadper: 对方肯定不会联系我的。我都是被有男友的人真拉黑的。
<iMadper> Destine: 你只能懂你自己. BuKaiXin|Cuo 懂了上千个女生.
<ISIM> 机器人阿？
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。你终于拜师 BuKaiXin|Cuo了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 毛, 谁教谁还不一定呢
<Destine> 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<Destine> 你们继续。。。
<jiero> 不知道。
<O0XX> iMadper: 拜亿人斩
 * jiero 不知道自己属于什么。
<ISIM> 。。
<ISIM> 一群牛B 人物
<iMadper> O0XX: 平身.
<jiero> Destine O0XX 作是什么！！！
<O0XX> jiero: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=7_3_awO74w4IYPZQ2JCHaYuCAQxDw8q48XfrIaV8V9Fy5F_J3qNmemR1SXWDSN6vYeux9B6dP6_2WvscsAymbXrCH_fW69D8AWTTpy1_IvG
<alvin_rxg> Title: 作（汉语词汇）_百度百科 (@ baidu.com)
<Destine> jiero, 你现在就挺作的，感受一下。
 * O0XX 我靠,度娘还真是什么都知道...
<jiero> Destine: 。。。假装么。
<ISIM> ？
<Destine> jiero, 无端生事（zuō ，词义源自吴方言）：～死，不～就不会死。
<ISIM> ／？
<jiero> Destine O0XX 那我还是作好了。。。
<ISIM> O0XX, 你们不用上班？
<Destine> iMadper, 你那里还有适龄男青年吗？ evanwang
<iMadper> jiero: 你把拉黑之前的聊天记录发出来, 让我们帮你指出哪句话是在zuo....
<iMadper> Destine: 有啊.
<O0XX> Destine: 不要太多
<iMadper> Destine: 就怕你那边的妹子不够多啊
 * O0XX 不要太多还是不要太少?
<jiero> iMadper: 不要了。。。太可怕了。
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 成都下周一周都有雨啊，不开心
<Destine> iMadper, 哦，不用了，其实就是每一句。
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 没事啦，不会一直下的。
<jiero> iMadper: Destine都说了
<iMadper> Destine: 既然你知道, 那我说不主动联系的时候你应该支持我啊
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 你们到了联系我呀。
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: 联系你？ 你又不在成都
<Destine> iMadper, 哦，如果只是说 jiero 。。。那我支持。
<jiero> iMadper: 那孩子忍受我n个月终于把我拉黑了。
<Destine> HowIsItGoing, 当然是微信联系我。。。我给你们当大众点评。
<Destine> 我去吃饭啦。
<HowIsItGoing> Destine: cool
<jiero> iMadper:关键是，几乎都是陌生人，把我拉黑。
<yanghy> 弱弱的问一下，c家是什么？
<jiero> yanghy: 生产ubuntu的一家
<yanghy> jiero, 原来如此
<O0XX> jiero: 给你个新名字,陌拉黑
<jiero> iMadper: 只记得之前 instragram 对一个将失恋的陌生姑娘预测了，肯定抛弃你。然后我就在多处被她拉黑了。
<jiero> O0XX:拉黑。。。
<kandu> HowIsItGoing: 你在成都呢？
<jiero> kandu: 你也去成都了？
<kandu> jiero: 我就问问，要是好就去住段时间
<jiero> kandu: 去吧，成都消费挺低的。和我家这里插补都。
<jiero> kandu: 差不多
<HowIsItGoing> kandu: 不在
<yunfan> iMadper: 我在用zile他没有文档 只说操作跟emacs一样  你看可有emacs的简明教程？
<iMadper> yunfan: 我找找
<yunfan> iMadper: 好 这个 zile不支持扩展的 所以我只要基本操作就行
<kandu> jiero: 听人说成都生活很不错。不过最近又听人说，最近的生活节奏氛围又有变化
<yunfan> 我在mac上装了个 虚拟机用 tinycore linux拿个自带的 vi太烂  vim包又引入X 太折腾
<iMadper> yunfan: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/tour/
<alvin_rxg> Title: A guided tour of Emacs (@ gnu.org)
<yunfan> iMadper: okay 我看看
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃什么?
<kandu> yunfan: mac 上有没有二进制包,就像 debian 源这样的?
<iMadper> O0XX: 羊肉泡馍?
<jiero> kandu:  去了成都购物大道上，你大可以一览无余——
<yanghy> kandu, brew
<jiero> kandu: 我当时太好奇了，人怎么能这么矮呢。
<yanghy> homebrew
<O0XX> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> O0XX: 还是黑屏啊, 不过没死
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<kandu> yanghy: thx
<wzssyqa> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/2529434
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.com.cn)
<wzssyqa> 脑子有点抽，谁帮我看看这个
<wzssyqa> XXX 有问题，YYY没事，
<wzssyqa> 区别在哪里？
<wzssyqa> 额，为何把 \ 吃了
<wzssyqa> http://paste.debian.net/161657/
<alvin_rxg> Title: debian Pastezone (@ debian.net)
<O0XX> wzssyqa: 区别就是有没有.1?
<wzssyqa> O0XX: 去掉 .1 也不行啊
<O0XX> wzssyqa: 什么问题呢?
<O0XX> xxx怎么有问题?
<O0XX> iMadper: 饭饭哒?
<wzssyqa> O0XX: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<iMadper>    O0XX: .
<O0XX> wzssyqa: bash -x
<iMadper> O0XX: 这点儿, 合适吗 我倒是真饿了
<O0XX> 看看转义以后的命令是什么
<O0XX> iMadper: 好吧,等等哒
<wzssyqa> O0XX: 找到原因了
<wzssyqa> O0XX: d_gnat 缺半边括号
<O0XX> wzssyqa: 赞
 * O0XX -________________________-~~
<wzssyqa> O0XX: 肯定是这种低级问题的
<yunfan> kandu: brew
<kandu> yunfan: 刚看了看确实不错。有 bottle 可用
<kandu> yunfan: 你也入手 mac 了啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: lezyan果然不一样啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这么快就到了？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 北京的卖家
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 肿么不一样？ 手感好？
<yunfan> kandu: 没有 我以前的同事送我的
<yunfan> kandu: 我没这个前也知道 brew 我比较喜欢吸收信息
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 早 iMadper O0XX HowIsItGoing freeflying happyaron
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 拜万人+2斩妹子壕 cherrot
<kandu> yunfan: 哎呀，刚我脑袋秀逗了
<yunfan> kandu: 被电了 ？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 秀逗这个词是哪里的说法?  yunfan
<tryit> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 最早是周星星的电影
<tryit> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 不知道出处在哪
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 这个就很早了 我小时候就又这种用法了  后来变成脑子进水了
<onlylove> 什么什么，你们在讨论啥
<onlylove> 段子来啦 “高中的时候，中午没有回家，跟女同桌一起在教室 我们俩趴在课桌上吃零食，她让我喂她吃饼干，然后就闭上眼 我喂了她一回又一回，明显感觉她的脸离我越来越近 于是我壮着胆子，慢慢靠近她的脸 喂了她一根粉笔... ”
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: tryit 日语的音译
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 拜日语壕
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> onlylove: 早啊
<kandu> yunfan: 02:40 < kandu> yunfan: 我哪能搞研究，也就学点基础知识
<kandu> yunfan: 昨天睡太晚，脑袋不灵光
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/662593 这个羊毛还不错 cc iMadper HowIsItGoing
<alvin_rxg> Title: 免费得：Life VC 丽芙家居 注册会员 免费领枕头（满69元包邮）_Life VC优惠_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我家枕头摆不下了都，我想扔几个
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 只有不够枕的妹子，哪有多余的枕头
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 早.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这家 life vc 发的传单挺不错的，是一盒彩色的便签纸
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 而且发传单的都是大洋马啊
<iMadper> 秀逗不是出在dota里面嘛? 秀逗魔导师
<onlylove_> test
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 我猜的，不过网上有人说是英语音译，还得找牛牛确认
<onlylove_> 擦，kk不在
<tryit> onlylove_, 哈哈哈，不能自娱自乐了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 之前还送过热水袋啥的，挺不错
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 有谁收乒乓球拍不
<onlylove> 然后我真的掉了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> onlylove: 对啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 撮  一顿?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 啥时候哇
<onlylove> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你刚回我啥了……我这掉迷糊了
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你写的要请大家 Cuo 一顿
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: momo，今天上班这么晚了啊
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 上午忙得时候哪能irc
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 我研究一下 撮这个词哪里来的
<onlylove__> 靠
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> onlylove__: 汝退下吧
<onlylove__> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你那么CUO，还让我退下(#‵′)凸
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 看你掉得太痛苦了呢
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 怪不得这两天没见你
<onlylove__> 算了
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 最近斩杀如何?
<gfxmode> 2个网卡（1个eth0接内网，1个wlan0接外网），设置wlan0的网关为默认路由后；若wlan0掉线，相应的默认路由也失效了。如何不让默认路由失效？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 瞎说，我以前也没斩杀过啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 都是谣传
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不要相信
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不传谣，不信谣
<yunfan> kandu: 那你拿个创业不高了 ？
<iMadper> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #Ubuntu-CN by adam_magic_pack (adam8157)
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不厚道
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 加一条 要依法追究传播谣言者的责任
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 咋?
<huntxu> iMadper: fedora這貨是怎麽做到ssh -X遠程和本地locale都是en_US.UTF-8的情況下，字體是方格的？
<huntxu> iMadper: 連基本字體都不裝？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是的, 没有中文字体.
<iMadper> huntxu: 不服?
<huntxu> iMadper: LANG都是英文要中文字體幹嘛
<iMadper> huntxu: 你是说, 英文都是方块儿?
<huntxu> iMadper: 對啊，厲害吧
 * iMadper 夭寿啦, 英文字体都没有啦
 * iMadper 天啦噜, 怎么回事啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 裝個dejavu的字體就有了
<huntxu> iMadper: 它喜歡假設用戶只會在本地開X程序，本地沒裝Xserver那就沒有字體
<iMadper> huntxu: 赞!
<iMadper> huntxu: 干得漂亮~
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不服?
<huntxu> iMadper: 怪不得他們家要強推wayland
<iMadper> huntxu: fedora已经上wayland了?
 * iMadper 天啦噜, Mir..
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒有嗎？
<iMadper> huntxu: 我不知道啊
<huntxu> 我也不知道
<yunfan> huntxu: 叫你装x
 * adam_magic_pack debian也上xwayland了
<O0XX> iMadper: 天啦撸你妹!
<iMadper> O0XX: ... ...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: wayland之后, awesome还能用?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: xwayland嘛
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: xwayland是有兼容层?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 当妈妈你竟然回归了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 忘了谁跑在谁里面了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .. ... ....
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我去看看好了
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> xserver 跑
<jiero> http://wayland.freedesktop.org/x-on-wayland.png
<jiero> 觉得wayland 和 xserver 怎么没啥区别了。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> lol
<john_Connor0007> 我终于用上中文的了
<kandu> yunfan: 啥，创业？从来没想过
<john_Connor0007> google拼音还不错啊
<kandu> yunfan: 就想鼓捣个小作坊
<john_Connor0007> 什么小作坊
<jiero> kandu: 我也觉得开开源工厂好 ---
<jiero> kandu: 很多人有这种想法，但是，没去作啦。
<john_Connor0007> IRC 里面是怎么私聊的
<jiero> john_Connor0007: 不告诉你。
<john_Connor0007> 怎么把别人的昵称带上的
<jiero> john_Connor0007: 输入名字
<john_Connor0007> 自己打上去的吗
<jiero> john_Connor0007: 配合tab
<john_Connor0007> jiero：作者样子吗
<jiero> john_Connor0007: 我怎么知道
<john_Connor0007> jiero, ok
<gfxmode> john_Connor0007: /msg <id>
<john_Connor0007> 中英文切来切去好难啊
<john_Connor0007> gfxmode, ／msg<jiero>
<jiero> john_Connor0007: 多数输入法用enter输入输入
<john_Connor0007> 谁知道私聊是怎么做到的
<john_Connor0007> 聊天信息是明文的吗
<gfxmode> john_Connor0007: /DCC 或者 /QUERY
<john_Connor0007> gfxmode, ：帮助文档很好
<jusss> 好安静
<jusss> 有人吗
<palomino|working> 大概有吧。。
<adam_magic_pack> 破马说话好严谨, 自己是马 所以只能是大概有 而不能是有
<jiero> adam_magic_pack:  。。。
 * palomino|working momo adam_magic_pack 
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马干嘛婆婆妈妈的，打当妈妈呀。
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你逻辑好强！
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 泻泻
<palomino|working> 除了对主席使用暴力，别人还是和为贵
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 当妈妈，原来我这么穷。看人家骗的，随意就几万几万。我从来没几万。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 你个富二代, 够了
<jusss> jiero: 你个富二代, 够了
<jiero> adam_magic_pack jusss 去死两个坏人
<jiero> adam_magic_pack jusss 额。中国银联发来提限额申请表。是真的么？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 假的
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 果然是假的。。。好可怕。。。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack: 随意输入帐号密码就进去了。
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 上次你就输入了真密码？这么肯定。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 发卡的是银行 不是银联, 银联调个鬼额度哦
<jiero> eexpss: 看着那网站第一眼竟然不是 https， 竟然是 .tk 太假了。
<eexpss> 哇，蛋蛋是卡通。
<jiero> ee
<jiero> eexpss: ee你也可以呀。
<eexpss> tk...
 * jiero 开溜了。
<eexpss> 那房间就是ghost房间。没见说话的。
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我在公司的频道改名字了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 腻害
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 来, 一起改
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 一起改
<eexpss> iMadper|NoMoney: 你又没钱了？
<iMadper|NoMoney> eexpss: 是啊.
<eexpss> 工资都送妹子了么？
<iMadper|NoMoney> eexpss: 自己花了
<iMadper|NoMoney> eexpss: 我工资没多少啊
<eexpss> 主要是比蛋蛋少，是不。
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 他也看不上我的工资数字
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 比蛋蛋少? 跟谁比?
<eexpss> ，，，
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 少多了, 比你也少啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 我问你跟谁比蛋蛋少?
<eexpss> 有钱人啊，才哭穷。尤其蛤蟆。
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 跟你比也少, 你一堆, 我才俩
<eexpss> 直接挂一个“穷”
<O0XX|Qiong> eexpss: 毛, 我是真穷, 都穷麻木了
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 毛, 我是真穷, 都穷麻木了
<eexpss> 可恶，下次要你们请客。
<adam_magic_pack> 优哉游哉的不可能啊
<adam_magic_pack> eexpss: 毛, 我是真穷, 都穷麻木了
<eexpss> 你股票价值多少了
<eexpss> 天猫股东？ lol
<iMadper|NoMoney> chihchun: 大佬.
<adam_magic_pack> chihchun: 我也想去london!
<iMadper|NoMoney> chihchun: 那个, mx4 + ubuntu touch, 现在能发评测文章了嘛?
<eexpss> 啥嘛。先说utouch的耗电吧。一晚上掉40%
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: iMadper|NoMoney O0XX|Qiong 一群土壕，天天装穷
<iMadper|NoMoney> HowIsItGoing: 你有钱?
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper|NoMoney: 我木有，欠了一屁股债
<iMadper|NoMoney> HowIsItGoing: 你这个土豪, 又装穷1
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 我现在又是穷到想发火的状态, 你又不是不知道 =,=
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 不太了解你的状态
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 单身，又没贷款压力，穷啥？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: nnnnd 就是穷到没贷款压力啊, 我特么能不攒钱全花么? 还没贷款压力 nnnnnnnd
<Destine> 你们这群土豪。
<eexpss> adam_magic_pack: 帝都买房了？
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 原来是想贷款？ 那就贷撒
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 首付不够贷个屁啊
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 先买厕所
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 再买厨房
<eexpss> 买个厕所，隔板建起来，五层。
<eexpss> 胶囊卧室。
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 你有机器了？
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 我的呢我的呢
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 啥机器?
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 你的啥? 你的益达?
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: O0XX|Qiong 我的 MX4啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 哦... 1999, 我帮你买一个
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 帮我付钱就行
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 行啊, 你先给我, 到时候货到付款我帮你付
<happyaron> iMadper|NoMoney: 你出钱就好了
<iMadper|NoMoney> happyaron: 行, 那你等着, 等我给你卖
<iMadper|NoMoney> ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 这是要发啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: lezyan的果然好用啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> adam_magic_pack: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/475771
<alvin_rxg> Title: 优品悦动 乌拉圭菲力牛排2片装 200g 29.9元_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|NoMoney: 窝还是去新源里菜市场吧
<iMadper|NoMoney> adam_magic_pack: 昂.
<freeflying> iMadper|NoMoney: 你们开始发mx4了啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> 没.
<jusss> the hobbit 2014, 感觉比魔戒第三部好看
<jusss> 魔戒看的是加长版，感觉是有些拖沓
<jusss> 霍比特3 感觉144分钟有点短
<palomino|working> 本来两集的内容硬抻成3集已经不容易了
<palomino|working> 就别计较144分钟了..
<jusss> 前2集就是探险片，第三集是在是好看
<jusss> 感觉还没怎么打就结束了
<jusss> 魔戒3打了好长时间
<jusss> 魔戒3里，弗罗多那条线完全成副线了
<jusss> 霍比特就一条主线，很好，
<jusss> 就是结尾太突兀，
<palomino|working> 第三集硬挤出来的
<palomino|working> 书里基本没有
<palomino|working> 下班...
<hoxily> jusss: ping
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<kandu> kandu: 如果只是每周说下干了啥的话，事先上司会不会安排些任务。是说明大致的方向让你们自己发挥，或是讲清具体的细节呢？
<kandu> happyaron: ^^ 打错名字了。。
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 好棒的感觉
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 你说这种种工作方式么？
<alvin_rxg> kandu: 对员工是好，可能对上级不太好吧
<kandu> alvin_rxg: 嗯，疑虑中
<kandu> alvin_rxg: c社都有要求 self-discipline/motivation
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<jzp113> someone know which hacking channel?
<alvin_rxg> lulzsec
<jzp113> 没有
<jzp113> 没有这个频道
<bokuno> jzp113: you want to learn something about hacking?
<jzp113> alvin_rxg, 没有这频道
<alvin_rxg> https://www.hackthissite.org/
<alvin_rxg> hack 的方向太多了，都不知道你要哪个
<jzp113> bokuno, 我想找个人帮我看看 。这个咋插入一句话
<alvin_rxg> .................................................
<jzp113> web方面的
<alvin_rxg> “这个”咋插入一句话… =.=!
<jzp113> hah
<jzp113> 一个网站
<jzp113> 省略了说
<perr> hi,al
<freeflying> iMadper: 在？
<iMadper> freeflying: 下次直接说什么事啊.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我说在, 你找我借钱怎么办?
<freeflying> iMadper: 挂了vpn没
<iMadper> freeflying: 我说不在, 你请我吃饭怎么办>
<iMadper> freeflying: 没.
<iMadper> freeflying: 要vpn干嘛?
<freeflying> iMadper: 正好，帮我测下到 cards.linaro.org的速度
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* System Dashboard - Linaro Cards (@ linaro.org)
<iMadper> freeflying: 怎么测?
<iMadper> freeflying: 你用super ping就知道了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 挺慢
<freeflying> iMadper: chrome的developer tools里有个network
<iMadper> freeflying: 没chrome.
<iMadper> å°±fx
<freeflying> iMadper: firefox里也有类似的
<jzp113> ie也有啊
<jzp113> f12
<iMadper> freeflying: 九秒多.
<iMadper> freeflying: 我家是电信20M光纤
<iMadper> freeflying: 作为对比, 我打开youku是4s
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豆6s
<freeflying> iMadper: 奇怪，在南方的时候速度超慢
<freeflying> iMadper: 你确定你没用vpn?
<iMadper> freeflying: 没....
<iMadper> freeflying: 刷新一次, 需要17秒
<onlylove> jusss: 现在下电影去哪里，还是 piratebay？
<iMadper> http://thepiratebay.ee/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site (@ thepiratebay.ee)
<onlylove> 我擦，改ee了？不是se么
<jusss> onlylove: rarbg.com yify-torrents.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Rarbg Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 爬墙的不要
<jusss> onlylove: 电信不改dns上不去yify-torrents.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Official Home of YIFY Movie Torrent Downloads - YTS (@ yts.re *FROM* yify-torrents.com)
<jusss> onlylove: rarbg.com不用翻
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Rarbg Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<jusss> yify-torrents.com也不需要翻，只是电信的dns不行，改成114 8.8都行
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Official Home of YIFY Movie Torrent Downloads - YTS (@ yts.re *FROM* yify-torrents.com)
<jusss> onlylove: 你有网吗都下电影。。。
<onlylove> jusss: TPB现在新地址是多少，se的还是ee的
<jusss> onlylove: se
<onlylove> jusss: 啊，我从公司下……
<jusss> onlylove: 主站一直是se, 有几个镜像不错 cr的
<jusss> thepiratebay.cr
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The galaxy's most resilient BitTorrent site (@ thepiratebay.cr)
<onlylove> jusss: 那ee那个咋回事
<jusss> onlylove: 一个镜像吧，我也不清楚
<jusss> onlylove: 霍比特3出来了，下午我刚看完，yts的2G 1080p
<onlylove> jusss: 两个搜的不一样的样子
<jusss> se挂了好几个月才回来，cr一直活着，不一样就对了
<jusss> 我现在倾向cr
<onlylove> jusss: 我说的是ee和se不一样
<onlylove> jusss: hdcam和firstcam差多少
<iMadper> onlylove: 前者能看, 后者不能看.
<jusss> onlylove: 不知，不看cam
<jusss> dvd都不看，
<jusss> 只看bd web-dl
<onlylove> 擦，实在不行买票去……反正新电影
<jusss> onlylove: 什么电影
<iMadper> 不得不说, 现在六维又回来了
<iMadper> 不过其实还是youku上看电影方便
<jusss> iMadper: 没ip v6, 六维和大众都没关系
<jzp113> 六维空间？
<jzp113> 可以用了
<jzp113> 刚才我下了个星际穿越
<jusss> jzp113: ä½ ip v6?
<freeflying> iMadper: 第一次打开只要9秒？ 刷新居然要17秒？
<jzp113> 恩
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩.
<iMadper> jusss: 有清华大学的隧道... 有miredo... 是个人就能弄个v6的ip.
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你路由器上跑得ipsec?
<jusss> iMadper: v6会比v4快吗？当使用ss时
<iMadper> freeflying: .
<iMadper> jusss: 跟ss啥关系.
<jusss> iMadper: 就是gf_w会不会对v6关注少那么一点点，让我访问某些网站时快那么一点点
<iMadper> jusss: v6都不需要ss就直接访问那些网站了啊
<iMadper> jusss: 改个hosts就行了.
<iMadper> jusss: 问题是你的v6本身够不够快.
<jusss> iMadper: 这gf_w对v6也太仁慈了吧，改革hosts就行，
<jusss> iMadper: v6没有进gf_w的黑名单？
<jusss> "为什么要互相伤害"
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> ipv6照样上不了google
<wzssyqa> O0XX: 肯定是这种低级问题的
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-18
<fishpig> https://bpaste.net/show/2548222c6c09  dmesg
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* show at bpaste (@ bpaste.net)
<fishpig> 内核配置那块出了问题？
<fishpig> 求教
<fishpig> https://bpaste.net/show/2548222c6c09　　dmesg的结果
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: .
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: Shadowsocks最近很不稳定啊，得换了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 你用的ipsec？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 一般换换加密算法能有点用
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: killwall的，不能自己设置
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: .
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 额，那没招了
<jiero> 自由。
<maplebeats> test 123
<maplebeats> fail
 * jiero is a loser.
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 自己买vps又没法搭建anyconnect
<O0XX> freeflying: austin这地方怎么样啊?
<O0XX> roylez: 渣席你真是腻害,太葱白你了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: HowIsItGoing http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/378241.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: 雅虎北研中心宣布将关闭 员工获“N+4”补偿_Yahoo! 雅虎_cnBeta.COM (@ cnbeta.com)
<adam_magic_pack> N+4 好爽
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: 牛牛
 * O0XX 求被裁啊
<casparant> adam_magic_pack -.-
<freeflying> O0XX: 好地方啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 去过?
<O0XX> freeflying: 有啥好玩的?
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 五月下杭州
<freeflying> O0XX: 美国不多的科技城市，气候宜人，工作机会比较多
<O0XX> freeflying: 这么爽..
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你要去美帝?
<freeflying> O0XX: 移民美国得首选
<freeflying> O0XX: 比湾区爽太多
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哪里啊?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 烟花三月下扬州
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/378241.htm
<O0XX> freeflying: 有啥好玩的?
<O0XX> freeflying: 我又不移民...
<adam_magic_pack> fivesheep: 北研的能transfer去美国么?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我今早看到了, 一直在想, 是+几
<freeflying> O0XX: 那就是一大农村，你指望啥啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 好吧..
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: Austine
<O0XX> freeflying: 越来越不想去美帝了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 问你不说话啊
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: ?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack:我翻翻log
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你要去美帝?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 好像是
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 据说还没定
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 壕team
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 搞了一个巨便宜的vps在用, 很快 =,=
<freeflying> O0XX: 你这个年纪肯定国内赚钱啊
<jusss> 奥斯丁妓校好像很出名
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 给我个ss账号啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 给不了, 内存巨小, 俩人用就得死
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 之前给你那个DO的sg节点, 今天早上没钱被我关了
<adam_magic_pack> 还欠0.04$ =,=
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 壕毛
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: adam_magic_pack 不去yahoo收两把人体工学椅子？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 买不起...
<freeflying> 买个vps就开ss太奢侈了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 都搬走了难道不是白菜价？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> freeflying: 还开 pptp 哇 lol
<huntxu> happyaron: 高能壕
<huntxu> freeflying: 你回朝了沒
<freeflying> huntxu: 一直天朝啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 有沒躲過周末到周一可怕的回南天
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 到底啥是回南天
<huntxu> freeflying: 我的意思回帝都了沒
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 最近老看到
<freeflying> huntxu: 回了
<huntxu> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我現在住的不到20年的房子，潮濕到天花板和牆壁发霉
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> huntxu: 就是潮湿么
<huntxu> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 就這種狀態
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 额，一年多少时间这个状态
<huntxu> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 對，非常濕
<freeflying> Destine: 咋段时间提高阅读
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 还是只要晚上就这样
<huntxu> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 好運的話幾天，不好的話半個月到一個月咯
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> huntxu: 那衣服洗了能干不
<huntxu> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不是白天晚上的問題，是一整天都這樣，牆磚上都是水珠
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 唉帅胡须咋有成了繁体
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: "繁"字太难写了, 所以应该简写成"正体"
<adam_magic_pack> LOL
<palomino|working> 正体和邪体 adam_magic_pack
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: N+4？也不多
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 肯定可以谈的
<HowIsItGoing> casparant: 卡斯啪
<casparant> HowIsItGoing 卧槽你们这nickname都是啥啊
 * O0XX 求 N+100000000000000000
<casparant> HowIsItGoing 哦 frog 啊
<casparant> 还好有 whois
<HowIsItGoing> casparant: lol
<adam_magic_pack> casparant: momo
<QiongMangHuo> casparant: 来认识一下, 你好, 牛牛
<casparant> QiongMangHuo 你好啊穷忙活
<jiero> 哇亚马逊 250 元有卖便携的投影仪
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 阿大妈你好
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 乃不是ss党么？怎么买vps？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 买个vps开ss啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 一直都是介样
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 壕啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 在我家能跑到5mbps 还行了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 内存占用80%...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 几个美元一年的vps...
<O0XX> iMadper: 去吃711吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ss是userspace，一定会这样啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 吃完饭有事
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在去?
<iMadper> O0XX: 太早了吧, 不饿
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: iMadper O0XX 买的日本vps几十块钱一年
 * QiongMangHuo 做饭去
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 毛, 30一个月.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: DO壕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是啊, 不过我老板昨天表示不肯给我报销啊
<HowIsItGoing> $ ps axu|grep rac
<HowIsItGoing> root      2834  0.0  0.5  12152  5636 ?        Ss   Mar04   0:25 /usr/sbin/racoon
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ^
 * iMadper 又不给我报销, 有不肯去死, 真是让我为难啊
<O0XX> cc joey
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你嫁给 O0XX 了?
 * HowIsItGoing 好像俺的报销还有两笔没给我打回来呢
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
 * QiongMangHuo Mem:    114688k total,    84148k used
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我自然知道你这句话的出处
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 这么便宜啊，发链接
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 等我找推荐链接
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 出处是哪里?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 给出来.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 装
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你知道你说啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不知道就别bb
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 挑拨我和宗教人士的感情
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你跟 O0XX 的感情?
 * iMadper 终于承认了
 * O0XX 困
<jiero> iMadper: 买投影仪啊。
<jiero>  iMadper QiongMangHuo http://www.amazon.cn/ViewSonic-%E4%BC%98%E6%B4%BE-PJL6223%E5%95%86%E5%8A%A1%E6%95%99%E8%82%B2%E6%8A%95%E5%BD%B1%E4%BB%AA/dp/B00BWL28J2/ref=sr_1_5?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1426650445&sr=1-5
<jiero> 500元。
<iMadper> jiero: 垃圾, 不要
<jiero> iMadper 贵的卖光了 =- -
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 64M 128M 512M内存你选一个
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 都要
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 512
<jiero> iMadper:  这个呢 。http://www.amazon.cn/Acer-%E5%AE%8F%E7%A2%81-P1273-3D%E6%8A%95%E5%BD%B1%E6%9C%BA-%E9%BB%91%E8%89%B2/dp/B00FU12FKM/ref=sr_1_7?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1426650445&sr=1-7
<iMadper> jiero: 5k
<jiero> iMadper: 啥 5k ，是4折
<jiero> iMadper: ？？？
<iMadper> jiero: 5k以下的, 别给我看了.
<jiero> iMadper: 噢。 这个5000买下。 http://www.amazon.cn/LG-%E6%8A%95%E5%BD%B1%E6%9C%BA-BX501B/dp/B008EHLGEU/ref=sr_1_16?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1426650445&sr=1-16
<iMadper> jiero: 这个除了贵没优势.
<iMadper> jiero: 选投影不是你这么选的.
<iMadper> jiero: 这个价钱, 为毛不买爱普生?
<jiero> iMadper: 你就是选流行机... 其实我就很习惯选没什么人用的。
<iMadper> jiero: 你才选流行机
<yunfan> iMadper: 那个什么值得买 价格也挺坑爹的 我昨天看到个键盘 他说打折怎么的 结果发现淘宝上比他打折价还第
<iMadper> yunfan: 是啊, 一直就是.
<jiero> iMadper:  ... 额。
<yunfan> iMadper: 原来还以为都是全网便宜
<iMadper> yunfan: 他们自己也知道啊. 问题是淘宝返利少啊, jd/yixun/amazon/suning 他们都有返利链接啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 然后大家去买, 他们就能有回扣啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 所以, 自然推荐淘宝的少, 别的多.
 * adam_magic_pack 做饭去了, afk
<jiero> iMadper: 算了，我觉得我什么都不买最好了 ~
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> casparant: momo
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> fan 比 zheng 好输入啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 这样  我希望有个屌丝交流群 专门交流最价
<iMadper> yunfan: 群的话, 不好记录吧. 必须一直盯着看
<iMadper> yunfan: 最好是推送插件.
<jiero> yunfan:  。。。
<iMadper> yunfan: smzdm的浏览器插件挺好的. 推送.
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是群 弄个网站或者app什么的
<jiero> yunfan: 这个，你自己做把。
<yunfan> iMadper: 做成 pinterest那种形式好点
<jiero> yunfan: 当有利润的时候都去搞利润了。你想呢。
<yunfan> 让我想想 叫屌丝超人？
<jiero> yunfan: 不是这个意思。大多数人会认为，能有利润为啥我不赚。所以，就没有你想的那种站点了。
<iMadper> yunfan: 不好做, 得有信息源才行
 * roylez 已经不看 smzdm 很久了
<casparant> BuKaiXin|Cuo: momoda
<jiero> roylez: 你该看的是  https://www.ozbargain.com.au/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Deals, Coupons, Vouchers, Discounts and Freebies - OzBargain (@ ozbargain.com.au)
<jiero> roylez:  买 pizza都是低价
<jiero> roylez: 从不买常规价格的pizza
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack 你今天又wtf了?
<jiero> roylez: 每天吃一个就够1/2了。
<jiero> https://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/186789
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Bauhn 55" 4K Ultra HD LED Smart TV $799 @ Aldi 25/3 - OzBargain (@ ozbargain.com.au)
<jiero> roylez:  袋鼠国人民幸福呀。澳币这么低。还这种价格。
 * palomino|working 偷戳 roylez 
<jiero> roylez:  4.75×800= ￥3800 买 55吋4K电视！
<yunfan> iMadper: 人家发的链接可以给他自己返利呗 然后我提供同种商品比价就是了
<yunfan> iMadper: 主要是 smzdm对小钱看不上 单个的人可能对小钱也满意
<jiero> yunfan: 现在都贼精明了。都是优惠卷玩。
<jiero> yunfan: 啊啊啊啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 还是有很多人看那网站的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 现在推送的稍微实惠点的东西根本买不到了
 * palomino|working 刚看了一眼
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 就那个钥匙包，我已经好几次没买到了
<roylez> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8f175c4fjw1eq8m2or8trj20gd0fawih.jpg
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我没说别人不看啊 我是说他推的优惠价还不是那么低而已
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43358
<onlylove> 呵呵哒
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 微软将在Windows 10升级上与腾讯360等公司合作 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> 360在中国5亿用户，吓死了
<onlylove> 微软这是逼着我离开？
<onlylove> http://weibo.com/1773148625/C96PtAUrK
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sina Visitor System (@ weibo.com)
<onlylove> 真好，又要打了
<iMadper> happyaron: ping
<onlylove_> happyaron: 问你，debian的rescue cd和live cd standard 有啥区别，为啥rescue的还大一些
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: O0XX iMadper 竟然要报税，擦
<HowIsItGoing> 不报会有啥影响么？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 卧槽 你薪水好高!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlylove_> happyaron: 我需要一个cd  chroot下，无奈手上的盘是32的，不能chroot进64的
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 啊，不对，去年公司才成立哈。
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 那明年再说
<onlylove_> happyaron: 然后今天想下载rescue，发现有那东西
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 所以说你薪水高
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 三个月就过12万了....
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: CCIE蛙需要报税了？
<onlylove_> adam_magic_pack: 你报税多久了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 啥?
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 差点被忽悠去报了，妈蛋。在帽帽的时候都是有额外收入才申报的，这尼玛全得自己报……
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 在RH的时候是中智帮忙报的啊我记得
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 不是中智吧，是公司财务
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 哦 我没报过
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 同没有，就收到过那个单子，后来细看了下，是默认不用报，除非有额外收入
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 11年半年, 12年等到要报税我就年底离职了
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 额外收入的话谁会去报, 自找麻烦, 工资收入超过的话我都懒得报
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 反正好几年没收到税单了，都不知道交了多少保护费
<yunfan> HowIsItGoing: 中国是间接税 你每天都在掏
<yunfan> onlylove: 微软怎么你了
<onlylove> yunfan: 微软要捆绑360了
<yunfan> http://item.jd.com/1267997.html  onlylove 下单了这个
<yunfan> onlylove: 明智之举
<lainme> 应该可以删掉吧
<happyaron> huntxu: remote 壕
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: yoyoyo，贵威海开湾湾自由行了
<happyaron> iMadper onlylove 找我？
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 还有兰州
<iMadper> happyaron: 昂.
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 壮哉我三线城市 港澳呢?
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 你想太多了
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 可以计划带我娘去呆湾游了
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 老人家跟团儿比较好
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  你们不是可以去韩国
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 自由行比较折腾
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 是啊, 我同学一年去韩国三四次
<yunfan> 我那里就有个去台北的航班 可惜办不了去台湾的自由行
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我镇就有到仁川的客轮
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: debian里没shadowsocks?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 咩
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: ubuntu里呢
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 咩
<yunfan> freeflying: 这种东西还是别引入源吧  一来变动快 二来可能会引起有些国内源的麻烦
<iMadper> yunfan: 如果没有distro特定的包的话, 就要自己跟systemd/upstart整合, 比较麻烦.
<iMadper> yunfan: 或者自己手动管理.
<iMadper> yunfan: 所以, arch里面整合shadowsocks和systemd之后, 特别方便.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: freeflying 要不我搞个ppa吧, systemd+ss
<adam_magic_pack> 顺便认证一下我的blog
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 别跟我说, 我不用你们的系统.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你们这是自寻死路
<yunfan> iMadper: 我是按需来  你是想自动起而已
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 靠谱
<yunfan> iMadper: 其实写到 tmux start里就行了  我反正每天都在这里面
<jusss> freeflying: 用pip装ss
<iMadper> yunfan: 麻烦.
<yunfan> jusss: 现在他们都是用 libev做的那个 了
<freeflying> jusss: python不爽
<freeflying> O0XX: go的好还是哪个
<yunfan> freeflying: 有啥不爽的
<freeflying> yunfan: 做发行版的能不讨厌这种东西吗
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我在用go的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 你自己编译的？
<jusss> freeflying: 我现在用nodejs的
<jusss> aur上有
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 下载的 google code被封 自己编译太麻烦
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: http://shadowsocks.org/en/download/clients.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Shadowsocks - Clients (@ shadowsocks.org)
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> freeflying: 昨天那天气你还跑 20km 啊
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: aur :)
<yunfan> freeflying: python还是 LSB里的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 我不是兰州户口哇
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: qemu引出串口怎么用 ？
<freeflying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 戴面具的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> freeflying: 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: https://github.com/adam8157/kernel-studio/blob/master/Makefile
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* kernel-studio/Makefile at master · adam8157/kernel-studio · GitHub (@ github.com)
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> freeflying: 好像 garmin 里面的数据可以导到 nike+ 里面？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 原来serial可以弄到tcp上  那个help真是误导人啊
<freeflying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 应该可以吧
<yunfan> 我现在想跑headless的linux只有 tinycore能用了  tmd
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 你的 blog 早被认证了
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 咩
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 反正我打开你的 blog 得用 ss
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 因为在aws上
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 你买aws了？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: heroku在aws上...
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: aws不是都被封了，是heroku
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper, 刚才问你投影仪的事情，让我想到，我真不适合当黄牛。。。
<jiero> iMadper, 明明买下再卖出就能赚1000
<onlylove_> happyaron: http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/debian-cd/current-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/
<alvin_rxg> Title: Index of /debian-cd/current-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/ (@ ustc.edu.cn)
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: ss起来了，咋出不去呢
<onlylove_> happyaron: 这里面那个rescue和 standard啥区别，如果回了，就一次就好，我回去看下log
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 配置原因么?
<jusss> onlylove__: 不用看了，每回
<onlylove__> jusss: 如果回了，我没收到，可以看log嘛
<iMadper> jiero: 没可能.
<jusss> 喝了一杯咖啡，满头出汗，我擦这是怎么回事
<jusss> 脑袋发热
<happyaron> onlylove_: 没用过rescue啊
<happyaron> onlylove_: 我一般都是用netinst
<happyaron> onlylove_ onlylove__  如果纯粹用来做系统恢复，grml 比较好
<happyaron> 啊尼玛这课怎么上课这么早
<onlylove__> happyaron: grml是哪个……
<happyaron> onlylove__: 一个debian variant
<happyaron> onlylove__: http://grml.org/
<alvin_rxg> Title: grml.org - Debian Live system / CD for sysadmins and texttool-users (@ grml.org)
<happyaron> onlylove__: 可以认为是 Debisn sysadmin team 自己定制的
<onlylove__> happyaron: 好吧，我弄下来看看
 * adam_magic_pack 想去linuxcon japan
<jiero> onlylove__ 你被 jusss 夸年轻哦。
<onlylove__> happyaron: 不过其实我就随便一个64bit的cd就好了，因为我就装下grub，只要能chroot就行
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 去呗，你是壕
<happyaron> onlylove__: 那就debian netinst
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 让yp给你批一下
<onlylove__> happyaron: 那个rescue模式其实很诡异，还需要设置root密码啥的
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 对, 否则就给他起外号
<happyaron> onlylove__: 嗯
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 没想到你是这种人
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 哈哈哈
<happyaron> 啊尼玛不好意思进去了，发短信道歉之
<onlylove__> happyaron: 大教室？后面溜进去
<onlylove__> happyaron: 如果是大课，课间溜进去
<happyaron> onlylove__: 不大
<happyaron> onlylove__: 而且老师跟我很熟
<happyaron> TAT
<jusss> happyaron: 喊"报告"
<onlylove__> happyaron: 好吧，你和老师说，我睡过了，申请上课
<happyaron> jusss: 非得砍死我不可
<happyaron> onlylove__: 不是因为睡过了
<jusss> happyaron: 老师说"外边站会吧"
<happyaron> onlylove__: 学校的表比CST快5分钟，老师还提前5分钟上课
<roylez> O0XX: 渣渣
<happyaron> 一来一去10分钟
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 滚蛋
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 滚JB蛋
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 傻乐
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 傻乐
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 傻乐
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋闲得蛋疼，乱扯蛋
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 对下联
<jusss> O0XX: 百度云盘为啥不提供搜索功能？ 而百度的site:语法又太奇葩，每次搜百度云的资源还得去google搜，
<happyaron> jusss: 百度百度云搜索
<gfxmode_> jusss: http://so.baiduyun.me/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度网盘搜索引擎 (@ baiduyun.me)
<roylez> jusss: 废话，有搜索是暴露他们有多少盗版，不光政府会找他们，国外的片商音乐商各种搞他们。用户会跑
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐只会傻乐, 老来乐
<jusss> roylez: 那为啥把site:语句也关了？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐只会傻乐, 瞎TM乐
<roylez> 闲得和只会对不上 adam_magic_pack
<roylez> 傻乐和蛋疼也对不上 adam_magic_pack
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 你得跳出对仗的枷锁去感受诗意和美好
<sulit> iMadper: 我没搜到#ubuntu-cn的founder
<sulit> iMadper: 我是不是很无能
<iMadper> sulit: 是.
<sulit> iMadper: 好得加个形容词啊
<iMadper> sulit: 极是.
<sulit> iMadper: 比如非常，相当
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: BuKaiXin|Cuo 擦， 这个月广发逾期了，妈蛋
<sulit> iMadper: 非常无能，相当无能，这样的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: BuKaiXin|Cuo 拿现金宝转账失败了。
<sulit> iMadper: 他一般在频道里吗？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 有宽限
<sulit> iMadper: 我当面求
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 两三天没有问题的
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 已经过了账单日了
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 估计进征信了
<jusss> sulit: 那是个台湾佬
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 额，过了账单日就麻烦了，你有几张卡啊，怎么也老忘记 HowIsItGoing
<sulit> 我现在是#baicai频道的管理员
<sulit> jusss: 好吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 哦，失败了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 没有提醒哇？
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我没忘啊，现金宝这个渣货转账没成功，还不短信提醒
<jusss> sulit: canonical的台湾佬创建的这个频道
<sulit> 没事，他祖先说不定也是喝黄河水的
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 打电话跟汇添富掐架
<sulit> jusss: 我自己建了个白菜频道
<sulit> jusss: 不过里面没人
<sulit> 就我跟我同学在里面聊过
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这就蛋疼了，广发逾期也不提醒的哦
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 账单日过了才提醒
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 那不是坑人么
<sulit> 蛋疼的时候是两个还是一个
<sulit> 有没有分左右
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这么看来还是支付宝稍微靠谱点儿，我之前支付宝还款失败了一次，马上就有短信通知了来着 HowIsItGoing
<luobo> http://www.eepw.com.cn/article/271105.htm
<alvin_rxg> Title: linux家庭智能系统--哇塞，要不要酱紫~~ (@ eepw.com.cn)
 * adam_magic_pack 只有一个信用卡户头 自动还款不操心啊思密达
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 没有自动还款是因为借记卡里面的钱不够还啊
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 我房子装修之前也只有一张卡，然后杯具了，几天卡就爆了
<onlylove_> 其实我就是觉得，你们太信任支付宝现金宝这些东西了……
 * yunfan 发现dvtm比 tmux还叼
<gfxmode> FileZilla和Windows资源管理器，从相同的FTP下载相同的文件，字符高低字节顺序会改变
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: filezilla得用binary模式下载
 * HowIsItGoing 曾经因为这个还闹过次笑话。
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: OH，我今天也闹笑话，被打脸了。FileZilla默认是什么模式，ASCII还是Binary？
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 不记得，应该是ascii
<palomino|working> ftp的ascii模式好坑
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 已经深深地感受到了，我只是一直不知道问题原因，从2012年到现在
<palomino|working> 我以前也被坑过 :-(
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 我是做设备调试时被坑的，用FileZilla给设备上传升级文件，上传完后Update，设备成砖头了。。。
<onlylove> 哦，原来我不是一个人……
<onlylove> 吃亏以后，一直用binary
<adam_magic_pack> 因为ascii模式会改变字节序?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 不知道，可能和系统有关系
<palomino|working> 至少会把换行符改了...
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 0_0
<palomino|working> 变成本地的回车换行，貌似
<palomino|working> 于是下二进制文件就悲剧了。。
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-27135166-id-3305295.html cc palomino|working
<alvin_rxg> Title: ftp命令 binary mode与ascii mode的区别-qqai2008year-ChinaUnix博客 (@ chinaunix.net)
<onlylove> palomino|working: 二进制文件肯定死
<onlylove> palomino|working: 文本还好
<freeflying> iMadper: 可以在vps上把我的账号删了
<iMadper> freeflying: 你买了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: eexpss: ^^ 候总已经做出表率了, 你们快!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我早上说了我买了啊
<happyaron> 啥东西？
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 啊? 好!
<adam_magic_pack> afk
<freeflying> iMadper: 买了，蛋蛋忽悠了
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪家的vps?
<freeflying> iMadper: 蛋蛋推荐的那个
<iMadper> freeflying: 给个ip我ping下?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不知道他推荐的哪个啊
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4222481099
<alvin_rxg> Title: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results (@ speedtest.net)
<freeflying> iMadper: 机房在Arizona，速度还可以
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪个vps啊?
<iMadper> freeflying: 哪家的?
<eexpss> iMadper: 嘛。你要丢弃那了？
<freeflying> iMadper: band啥的
<freeflying> iMadper: bandwagonhost
<iMadper> eexpss: 都不用了就丢了呗. 不然白浪费钱
<iMadper> freeflying: 昂.
<eexpss> 还有多久呢
<iMadper> eexpss: 不知道啊, 你还在用那就先留着呗
<freeflying> iMadper: 关掉SG的那个吧
<eexpss> 我先伴一个再说。
<iMadper> freeflying: kvm的?
<eexpss> freeflying: 你分我一个账号？
<freeflying> eexpss: 不分
<eexpss> 那不行。我还没找到归宿呢
<freeflying> iMadper: openvz的，所以只来跑ss
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦...
<freeflying> 加上znc
<iMadper> freeflying: 多钱一个月?
<freeflying> 其它的啥也干不了了
<freeflying> iMadper: 一年9.99
<eexpss> 便宜，没好货。
<iMadper> freeflying: 便宜...
<eexpss> 难道没ssh?
<iMadper> freeflying:   http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4222598394   我走我日本机房
<iMadper> freeflying: 不过也是openvz的, 不开心.
 * tryit 真崩溃，一天面试了4个人
<freeflying> iMadper: 反正只跑ss，无所谓了，便宜就好
<iMadper> freeflying: 跑ss, 只需要快就行了.
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个速度凑合
<gfxmode> tryit: 拜管理壕
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> tryit: 管理壕
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 你给我的那个 ss 挂了？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 4.42 那个
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 给全ip
<tryit> gfxmode, BuKaiXin|Cuo 没时间干活儿了天天搞这。。
<gfxmode> tryit: 壕请赐Offer
<gfxmode> 跳槽季
<tryit> gfxmode, 不上道的直接让他们回去等电话了，形形色色啥人都有
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 拜高管
<yunfan> tryit: 怎样的才算不上道的
<roylez> freeflying: 一年9.9美元？
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: å¹´
<eexpss> 。。
<gfxmode> yunfan: tryit 我觉得应该与“眼缘”有关？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: è´µ
<roylez> eexpss: ee叉屁
<roylez> tryit: 嘛公司？求带
<eexpss> roylez: 乐乐，你的肉肉出国了没。
<roylez> eexpss: 木有啊
<tryit> roylez, 您老是高大上的外籍，高攀不起
<eexpss> 赶紧。然后在澳洲买一个服务器。
<tryit> roylez, 小庙而已
<tryit> gfxmode, 妹子的话看脸蛋咋样，三围如何
<yanghy> tryit, 同拜高管，ps我也想知道啥叫不上道的
<tryit> yanghy, ……
<yanghy> 意思是道上混的就可以么
<tryit> yanghy, 你就别在这黑我了，犇犇
<yanghy> tryit, 擦，高管都用我等看不懂的词汇，跪添了
<gfxmode_> tryit: 已脑补。踹it把妹子拒掉后，默默地加了她的微信
<yanghy> gfxmode_, 这个可以有‘
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我廠年年16郎，都快趕上皇馬的記錄了
<huntxu> roylez: 渣渣
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 今天这是要第三?
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 如果爭三，意味著曼城能逆轉巴薩
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 記得當年大明湖邊的熱刺拿到第四以為歐冠妥了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 我说联赛
<roylez> huntxu: 壶嘘
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 對啊，我也說聯賽啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 當年拿了次第三，就因為決賽chelsea幹掉了拜仁
<tryit> yanghy, 拜犇犇
<yunfan> gfxmode_: 别这样 tryit 怎么说也是有追求的高管
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你这脑洞...
<yanghy> yunfan, 我觉得可能加了微信过一天就又录取了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 牛牛 我觉得你厨艺下降了啊
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 明天早上看球么
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 昨晚看了，不能連續兩天
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: remote的还不是随便
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你和我一样看谁谁输啊好像
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 可是身體撐不住
<onlylove_> tryit: 怎样的才算不上道的
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我發現我已經能夠一桌家常菜不重樣了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 介么腻害
<onlylove_> huntxu: 一桌不重样……
<onlylove_> huntxu: 多大的桌
<yanghy> onlylove_, 床上电脑桌
<yunfan> yanghy: 那就要看表现了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 打算去哪吃啊 cc BuKaiXin|Cuo
<onlylove_> yunfan: 吃饭？啥时候的事情？
<onlylove_> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你要请吃饭？
<luobo> 我同学最爱说的一句话就是我就这么静静地看你们装逼
<luobo> 我觉得这句话很屌
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你们定了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我啥都不知道啊……
<yunfan> tinycore社区搞了哥牛逼的项目叫dCore 直接用debian的包 额
<yunfan> 真是太狠了
<onlylove_> yunfan: tinycore不是要先联网下包么
<happyaron> yunfan: 那很快就跟debian差不多了
<happyaron> yunfan: openwrt学了debian pkg format，也不敢直接用deb格式啊
<yunfan> happyaron: 你错了  他是搞了哥工具转deb到他的sce包
<happyaron> yunfan: 哦那一点不牛逼
<happyaron> yunfan: 你看alien
<yunfan> happyaron: 他本身很小巧 就是包少 现在一下子榜上了debian
<happyaron> yunfan: 没啥意思
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我再服务器上用 反正有网
<yunfan> happyaron: tinycore我喜欢
<happyaron> yunfan: 依赖一坨一坨的，不符合tinycore这名字
<palomino|working> 只有core tiny? happyaron
<yunfan> happyaron: 你可用过tinycore?
<happyaron> yunfan: 用过
<happyaron> yunfan: 很久前
<happyaron> palomino|working: 可能吧。。。
<yunfan> happyaron: 不会是用aircrack的时候把
<happyaron> palomino|working: 多谢破马叔指点
<palomino|working> ...
<happyaron> yunfan: aircrack从来只在debian上跑
<iMadper> happyaron: msg
<happyaron> ok
<yunfan> happyaron: 毛 官方就打包了个发行版 就是用tinycore做底包的
<happyaron> yunfan: 我就没用过那些发行版
<yunfan> debian依赖果然一坨
<yunfan> 装个pforth居然把gcc glib都弄进去了
<happyaron> yunfan: 跟你说了还不信
<yunfan> fuck pforth是c实现的 还情有可原  yasm居然也要装gcc glib
<onlylove_> yunfan: debian的依赖，反正我不知道说啥好，为了所谓的方便，引进一堆包，装quassel，为了能出声，连vlc都扯进来了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 只能说是一群没原则的打包者再折腾
<yunfan> 但是 话说回来 要怎样做才能满足最多人呢
<kojo> 大家好
<nyfair> 麻蛋，最近忙死了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛, 抽空包养我
<nyfair> onlylove_: 菊苣
<onlylove_> nyfair: 别喊了，我一直掉线呢
<nyfair> iMadper: 大大
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> 这两天新闻联播不放新段子了，好无聊
<roylez> nyfair: 牛牛
<tryit> roylez, nyfair 牛牛
<nyfair> roylez: tryit: 菊苣
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8f175c4fjw1eq8m2or8trj20gd0fawih.jpg
<roylez> nyfair: 最近新闻很好看啊
<tryit> nyfair, 最近忙啥呢
<roylez> tryit: 卢瑟，牛牛不理你啦 cc nyfair
<tryit> roylez, fix bug 中 ……
<roylez> tryit: 你的存在就是 bug
<tryit> roylez, 肉身翻墙的下个目标是哪里，
<roylez> tryit: 去阿姆斯特丹吃迷幻蘑菇，去新西兰的火山口与岩浆合影
<tryit> roylez, 厉害
<yanghy> roylez, 听得我都醉了
<yanghy> roylez, 这画面太美我不敢想
<tryit> yanghy, +1
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 那个哪里的火山口上的烧烤也不错唉
<roylez> tryit yanghy 我上一个目标是去泰国虎庙摸老虎屁股，已经达成~
<tryit> roylez, 爽歪歪
<roylez> tryit: 一般一般
<tryit> roylez, 有理想有追求有行动，拜一个
<yanghy> roylez, 拜牛牛
<yunfan> fua
<ruifeng> 下班
<anti-unix> hellooooo
<anti-unix> 没人吗？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 征信这事儿有戏
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 我的中行说给消
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 哈？
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那看来我得跟现金宝争取下，让他们给我证明
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 我跟客服说了一下情况，因为我是错还到中行另一张卡里面了，他们有记录，所以倒不需要提供其他的证明
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 你给说说，不是恶意的不还，估计有希望也
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 嗯，我待会打电话看看
<jusss>  roylez: 你下一个目标是啥？摸谁的屁股？
<jusss> 下午在床上看着福利图片，看着看着竟然睡着了，然后做了重口味的梦，被勒醒了
<Empty_Tank> debian桌面版，更新升级后，点按关机按钮无法正常关机。只能进终端命令关机才可。何解？
<jiero> Empty_Tank,  研究一下那按钮是什么，然后去报bug
<Empty_Tank> 就是“关机”按键，无响应，只好命令关机了
<jiero> Empty_Tank,  关机按钮代表什么程序？忘了是 gnome 哪个组件了。
<jiero> Empty_Tank, 命令关机有很多种吧。
<Empty_Tank> 我也有怀疑是组件缺失所致。但是不知道究竟是哪个？我也是小菜，所以无解
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<Empty_Tank> roylez 你有什么好的解答呢？
<roylez> Empty_Tank: 点关机按钮的次数，在10年里，合计不会超过50次吧.....你问错人了
<Empty_Tank> 桌面版的，点击的是桌面右上角的关机按钮。
<roylez> Empty_Tank: 如果你是自己的电脑，我的建议是折腾下acpid，然后以后就可以按电源关电脑
<roylez> Empty_Tank: 如果是服务器，不需要关机
<iMadper``> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4223206285
<alvin_rxg> Title: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results (@ speedtest.net)
<jiero> Empty_Tank, 启示录说：笔记本电脑只待机。台式机只休眠。
<Empty_Tank> 也就是关机键没用？不对呀，我在，刚安装系统时点击关机按钮是可以用的呀！
<jiero> Empty_Tank, 不是没用~只是可以不用~acpid 折腾也可 - 听 roylez的 - 我怎么记得也是直接按电源键呢。
<mjkr> happyaron: ping
<happyaron> mjkr: pong
<mjkr> happyaron: 你上了tunnelbroker的low latency榜了，可否告诉我们你用的是哪家vps？
<happyaron> mjkr: 在哪里。。
<happyaron> 我怎么都不知道
<mjkr> d等等
<mjkr> happyaron: https://ipv4.tunnelbroker.net/usage/tunnels_by_latency.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Top 20 Lowest Latency by Server (@ tunnelbroker.net)
<mjkr> happyaron: got it?
<happyaron> mjkr: 这应该不是个vps
<happyaron> mjkr: 朋友在那边的机房
<mjkr> 哦，是哪间公司的？告诉我，我可以买那边de主机
<happyaron> 得回头问问，我不晓得。。。
<mjkr> 你的账号你不晓得……
<happyaron> 我不知道是什么公司的机房
<mjkr> erh，你有ip地址吗？
<mjkr> 我看能不能 whois 出来
<happyaron> 试了，whois不出来
<happyaron> 是注册在别的地方的bgp地址段在那公布的
<mjkr> 去arin查总查得出来吧？
<mjkr> 哇塞，不会是给你专用的吧？
<happyaron> 自然不是给我专用的
<happyaron> 地址是朋友的，机房是朋友的朋友的……TAT
<mjkr> 顺便问一下，今晚你能问出来吗？
<happyaron> 你是？
<mjkr> 我要找一台距离HE足够低延迟的VPS
<mjkr> 除此之外，你知道我是本chann老人就好了
<happyaron> 那算啦
<mjkr> 啊？
<mjkr> 你还打算查户口？
<happyaron> 其实linode fremont延迟也不高，只是进不了top而已
<mjkr> 最后是LA的
<mjkr> s/后/好
<mjkr> LA的TTL比Fremont高1，从国内ping
<mjkr> 而且linode的ping按时间分布极不稳定
<mjkr> 尤其是tokyo和fremont的服务器
<happyaron> tokyo 很差，fremont其实还好
<mjkr> happyaron: 行行好啦
<happyaron> mjkr: 先告诉我你是谁哈，lol
<mjkr> 你给你朋友介绍客户他肯定高兴
<mjkr> 倒是我refer你你肯定也有好处的
<happyaron> 见笑了
<happyaron> 这么晚还问我能不能出来，还是很好奇
<mjkr> 明天也行
<happyaron> 好奇心已经上来了
<happyaron> 是哪位呢
<mjkr> 。。。这里是公共irc
<happyaron> 私聊我吧
<mjkr> 你在被log的chann上问我是谁……
<happyaron> 既然是老人，应该知道/msg吧
 * happyaron giggles
<mjkr> 你whois我吧
<happyaron> 能whois出来何必问呢
<happyaron> 地址是ramhost的
<ubunbo> 大家好
<ubunbo> 我想问问在 Nautilus 中，如何让文件夹靠前显示？
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 用thunar多好
<ubunbo> 我想用自带的么不是。。。
<ubunbo> thunar好使么？
<ubunbo> 雷神之锤。。。。
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 什么叫自带？
<ubunbo> 就是犯懒。。。哈哈，这个不错
<ubunbo> 你推荐的这个
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 没有自带这一说
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 你以为你在用win
<ubunbo> 恩
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 还自带
<ubunbo> 习惯了
<ubunbo> win毕竟用了很多年了
<ubunbo> 请问您有使用wine么？
<gebjgd> ubunbo, 不用
<ubunbo> 好吧
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-19
 * hoxily1 早上好
<jiero> Destine: 哈，我现在又要接触更复杂的东西了。好兴奋。
<Destine> jie
<Destine> jiero, 你又要怎么了。
<jiero> Destine: 要搬进毛坯房了。自己整一切。
<jiero> Destine: 没钱 - ~
<gfxmode> jiero: 乔迁新居？怎么用了“又”
<jiero> gfxmode:  又 形容复杂
<jiero> gfxmode: 不是形容搬
 * jiero 现在四处要二手东西哈。
<yunfan> 要是有人弄个gTLD .duang 就好了
<jiero> yunfan:  http://www.jianshu.com/p/8cf812087f58 帮我看看这个。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 白日梦- 翻译和演化 - 简书 (@ jianshu.com)
<yunfan> jiero: 好 我看下
<yunfan> jiero: 机翻 鉴定完毕
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 我的汉语这么烂呀。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 你翻的这内容本来就无聊  不如有空翻译连线吧
<yunfan> 这个倒是又点意思
<jiero> yunfan: 我是用作论据的。
<jiero> yunfan: 连线是啥，没想法。
<yunfan> 这类怪名词多  等于要重新创作
<yunfan> jiero: 连线杂志
<jiero> yunfan: 本来我就是研究很多没有中文科目的学科。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 大陆立学科太慢了。
<yunfan> jiero: 不扯这个了 我要继续看汇编
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> test
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> test
<gfxmode> BuKaiXin|Cuo: FAILED
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> gfxmode: lol
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 来我频道捧场哈
<gfxmode> 深圳这几天回南天，我天天失眠
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://news.smzdm.com/p/11067
<alvin_rxg> Title: 海淘支付新姿势：招行信用卡首推 Visa Checkout 支付服务_海淘_资讯中心_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<yunfan> 一直用广发的双币卡
<O0XX> iMadper: http://waimai.baidu.com/waimai/shop/3721698890580509790
<alvin_rxg> Title: 四爷牛拉（三元桥东店）外卖_四爷牛拉（三元桥东店）电话|四爷牛拉（三元桥东店）网上订餐|四爷牛拉（三元桥东店）菜单 - 城市外卖 - 百度外卖 (@ baidu.com)
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 最近邮箱账单老收不到
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 光大卡销户了去
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 海购丰运也用不起啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 海购丰运 是啥?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 顺丰转运的新名字吧
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 哦
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我最近一只用
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 给我老妈买了几次衣服, 给自己买了几件
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/477291  这个不错
<alvin_rxg> Title: Marmot 土拨鼠 Vaughn T-Shirt 速干短袖衬衫 $16.49（需用码）_STP优惠_发现频道_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 贵哦
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 我都买9.9元的
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ... ... ...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你万人斩, 穿啥都行
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我不行啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 斩人的时候大多数情况没穿啊
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo iMadper 我妈今天说我了，这么帅没个女孩喜欢
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不需要穿也比我强哈~
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 主要是国外的这些尺码看不懂唉
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你不是买S就行了么
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> Chest 36 - 38 这是个啥单位
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo:  2.54 cm 每inch
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 好吧，我觉得不喜欢科学的人容易吸引女人。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我买M的.
<jiero> iMadper: 我觉得是真的，看 yunfan
<iMadper> 看他干嘛?
<jiero> iMadper: 喜欢科学的 - 没女朋友。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 没有因果关系, 只有统计学意义.
<iMadper> jiero: 你连这都没搞明白, 还是喜欢科学的?
<jiero> iMadper: 肯定有因果关系 -- -- --
<iMadper> jiero: 请证明
<jiero> iMadper: 科学就是假设 未必能证明。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 大多数都没能力证明。。。只是实验范畴。
<iMadper> jiero: 能被实验结果支持, 但是没办法完美证明的假设才有存在的意义.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 那就没我的号儿
 * O0XX kun
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: BuKaiXin|Cuo 乃们有民生卡嘛？
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你胸围多少?
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 没, 想申请来着
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 有啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 107
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> cm
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 我的是那个全币的
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 大胸
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 不知道这货刷18次免年费的交易，淘宝交易算不算。
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ^
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 算的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 只要交易就算
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 这么大....
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 对啊，胖子啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你可以买L的了.
<jiero> iMadper:  实验都没设计 - 目前状况
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不错不错
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 够18次了，这个月换张卡刷
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 额
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 准备销几张了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 光大有什么羊毛么
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 我就用过一次亚马逊的满100-10
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 光大信用卡的客服是真心的渣
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 光大不如广发吧?
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 广发羊毛还不错
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 民生新的周二 我买网 那个不错
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 如果没啥羊毛，我就注销了，让他们的客服气死我了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 不过广大的客服真的是临时工我很确认
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 哪的电话客服都是外包的...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 别的不确认，光大的我真信
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 为了完成电话里面骂过的光大客服， 费了好大劲才约到一个他家客服妹子......
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 以后不敢瞎吹牛了
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 。。。
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你到底多么需要妹子呀。
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: +1了？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 瞎说，我就是报复而已
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 没有，那是去年
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不过真的就是一个临时工而已
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 但是中行的客服还算靠谱啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 很主动的给我把逾期消了，给我把收的利息滞纳金退了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 千人斩你有炫耀了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 我是从那时候才知道原来客服是外包的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 不过貌似四大的都是自家的吧
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不知道, 大妈行都在石家庄,但是是不是自己的员工不知道
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 千人斩你又炫耀了
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 铁杵磨成绣花针？
<roylez> O0XX: 突然希望有多线程了
<O0XX> roylez: 注意身体啊
<roylez> O0XX: 纯欣赏
<O0XX> roylez: 看多了终究是不好的
<roylez> O0XX: 你不知道欣赏美，白到人世走
<iMadper> 今天简直是盛况空前：annouce之前有各种前员工混进来；十一点的时候楼下咖啡厅已经坐满HR猎头；微软有朋友在往公司塞传单被保安带走；58在楼下支了个摊；员工微信群迅速被前员工拉人信息占领；我司HR要单开一个HR群，后来入群邀请费好像有被炒到一百的红包了；百度做了个webapp呼吁我们联系聊天；51做了个社保代办（这个真心赞！）；腾讯å¥
<iMadper> 我靠... yahoo这么虎
<O0XX> roylez: 欣赏太多了,累
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 看不懂哎
<O0XX> roylez: 只欣赏不实践也不好,看看 BuKaiXin|Cuo
<iMadper> O0XX: 哎... 现在选工作, 能拿遣散费的公司才是好公司啊
<iMadper> /你抽空
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 实践太多对钱包不好
 * jiero 默默 的甩了 roylez 一巴掌
 * jiero 开溜
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你斩人花钱了么? cc roylez
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 电话费流量费总是钱
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 千人斩你又炫耀了
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 每晚11点就连不上google hangout
<freeflying> facebook这些
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 用fwall
<freeflying> 只有google search能用
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 绝对没问题
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 拜千人斩
<freeflying> 换了vps也不行
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: fwall没openwrt上的客户端
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 好吧...
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 最近似乎GFW是在测试什么
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你搞个吧
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 新的高科技...
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 没有MIPS啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: openwrt的build啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 网件的4300
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我是说go 没有 mips
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 你可以用c写个client
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 反正协议是固定的
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: hangout我经常连不上，后来找到丫的一个ip段，通通扔进vpn，就好了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: facebook绝对没问题
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你路由器上有geoip
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying:把所有非中国的IP都走翻墙
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 现在就是这么做的了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 那不知道了...
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 不知道ipsec会不会好点
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 跟vpn协议没关，肯定是翻墙策略没设置好
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: gfw是不是晚上按照一定的pattern去重置
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper|` 上次乃们说有个cdn的列表，那玩意在哪？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 我给你找啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 赞 么么哒
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 我在vps上看到的链接貌似被劫持了
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: https://github.com/felixonmars/dnsmasq-china-list
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* felixonmars/dnsmasq-china-list · GitHub (@ github.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: https://github.com/felixonmars/dnsmasq-china-list/blob/master/accelerated-domains.china.conf
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* dnsmasq-china-list/accelerated-domains.china.conf at master · felixonmars/dnsmasq-china-list · GitHub (@ github.com)
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: felixonmars 给力
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: O0XX|Qiong 我现在时ss+ChinaDNS
<freeflying> 解析出的国外IP全走ss
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像在测试拦截邮件？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 是么?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 反正我最近好几封账单没收到了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: gmail现在还行,
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 民生客服专门来告诉我不要用 gmail 了，让用 qq，163
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我有个备用的@livecom
<O0XX|Qiong> @live.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 登录 (@ live.com)
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 也一样
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: lol
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 民生银行真关心您
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 你没收到短信？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 不是群发的？
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 哥没有民生银行
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 哦
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 在国内基本上只跟招商银行打交道
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 民生怎么不告诉我，擦
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 啊？ 短信啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: @live.com应该还安全吧?
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 也没有
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 说谷歌，微软，雅虎，21cn 啥的都不行
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 话说 21cn 是个啥
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不是民生告诉我我都不知道哎
<roylez> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 上周招商给我打电话，说我符合金卡条件，叫我去办金卡，我说金卡会过期，烦。又说您平时怎么理财，我说就放账上，对方说随便买个理财产品或者存个定期也行啊，我说这个就不劳您费心了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 你当时下卡就3w额度难道不是金卡？
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 显然这是说借记卡
<HowIsItGoing> roylez: 小招金卡没过期这说吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> roylez: 是不是少听了葵花两个字儿？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 说着 roylez 说的就是金葵花吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 我把钱转走，他们还给我打电话，说没5w要收年费
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: O0XX|Qiong iMadper|NoMoney` HowIsItGoing 我的超便宜vps在公司翻墙网速能到13mbps http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4224909481
<alvin_rxg> Title: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results (@ speedtest.net)
<freeflying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 乐乐必须金葵花啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 哪家，多少钱
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那个不灵啊，我这就2Madsl的速度
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我的木有，一开始我就跟丫说我是工资卡，然后人家就给我换金了
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: isp的问题吧, 你看我的链接啊 13mbps
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 内存大小不同从3.99到9.99不等 一年
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 招行这个金卡完全不需要的， 去网点刷号， 4 开头的金卡号比 2 开头的普卡号还长
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 哦，也是搬瓦工吧
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: .
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: dns server用那个好？ bind太大了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 恩，我也在用这个唉，速度还好
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我都同时要俩号，哪个到了用哪个
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 膜拜金葵花达标客户 roylez
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: dnsmasq啊
<iMadper|NoMoney`> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/662905  cc O0XX|Qiong
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|NoMoney: O0XX|Qiong ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28775603
<alvin_rxg> Title: 如何看待七牛 CEO 许式伟开源的 Cerl？ - C++ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 只有逸动的...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 没意思
<iMadper|NoMoney> o0
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 难道不是全网通?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 刷通用版rom 就是五模了
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 还有nfc
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 联通234移动234全支持
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 这配置, 都可以跑ubuntu touch了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: adam_magic_pack 我749的手机够用了, 也有NFC
 * adam_magic_pack 应该说, 这配置跑ubuntu touch都可能可以不卡了啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 但是你没有ubuntu touch
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 我有啊, 我还有个nexus 4呢
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 卡啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 反正又不用,谁在乎卡不卡
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.zhihu.com/question/27465406  第二个答案..
<alvin_rxg> Title: 如何看待许式伟谈Go Erlang并发编程差异？ - Go 语言 - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 看来余锋和许世伟这梁子很深啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 几年前参加给一次技术聚会，老许和霸爷都是主讲，都在讲erlang，其乐融融的样子。唉，当初叫人家小甜甜，现在叫人家牛夫人。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: http://pic4.zhimg.com/fca7801e9240cd69cca5738420c03e17_r.jpg
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 什么鬼?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 第二个下面有个图
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 这个评论我觉得有理
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 另外作为一个CTO，讨论技术问题的维度总是在语言层面，似乎不够高吧？
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 一次约这么多人啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 十个左右
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 五一去杭州衢州玩儿
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 这么厉害...
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 吃60块钱的麻辣烫?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 有个人结婚
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 窝也要去
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 不是啊, 他们就是在讨论实现这个语言的时候用的技术嘛
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 在讨论并发模型
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 老许确实很多情况下太看重细节了
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 昂???? 不是吧...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 买好房了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 没钱...
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 太贵
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 欢迎来我们顺义
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 太远了..我又不是你这种remote壕
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 准备买多大?
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack:最少是个两居
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 欢迎来通州.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 通利福尼亚太远了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 欢迎来盛京
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 很近萨
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 你看我天天上下班, 也就10块钱就来回了
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 我们这有15号线哦，比燕京强
<zweifisch> I'm using Circe version 1.5 with GNU Emacs 24.4.1 (of 2014-12-05)
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我以我妹纸为主, 估计还得在西北面
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 那块房子真贵
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 码农区果然不是盖的
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 我这里有六号线啊
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 去昌平，昌平线通昌平城儿里了
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 六号线都是好地方啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney: 你那里去西二旗得单程2小时不止了吧
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 西二旗是地铁哪站?
<jiero> adam_magic_pack,  去吧。
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney:  就是西二旗站
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 用不了两个小时.
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 快去买领秀新硅谷的别墅
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 跟海淀黄庄差不多远而已啊
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 好的,有你这句话就行...我周末去看看吧, 钱你给我准
<O0XX|Qiong> 备好了啊
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 1.5小时
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 友情赞助10块
<iMadper|NoMoney> adam_magic_pack: 不赞助我???!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper|NoMoney: 不赞助, 你是真有钱买
<adam_magic_pack> i
<iMadper|NoMoney> adam_magic_pack: .... .... .....
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 球赞助。不要别野也不要两居，来个loft就好了
<iMadper|NoMoney> adam_magic_pack: 你看我名字!
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 赞助我10块钱去看房是吧..那多谢
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 这个就算了, 房钱准备好就行
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ba51bbbjw1eq9wigwre5j20c64agkjl.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 转需
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ba51bbbjw1eq9wigwre5j20c64agkjl.jpg
 * O0XX|Qiong 觉得就这两个人需要吧...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 你妹 羞辱我啊
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 少约...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 少约...
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 我没约过
<iMadper|NoMoney> O0XX|Qiong: 老文了
<pity> http://www.itings.com/aprilivy/usercontent_2651p0#0
<alvin_rxg> Title: 内容 (@ itings.com)
<loyopp> 这是哪里
<loyopp> 这里能做啥
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 。。。
<loyopp> 是有人在说话吗
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 你每天都看些啥啊 蛤蟆精
<loyopp> ...
<roylez> loyopp: 恭喜你误入基佬集散地
<loyopp> 感觉这里好高大上
<loyopp> ....
<loyopp> 我勒个擦
<roylez> loyopp: 用Linux？
<loyopp> linux 命令行式的聊天...
<jiero> roylez, 黑主席
<loyopp> web
<roylez> loyopp: 先给你发个福利 https://github.com/roylez/yuncli
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* roylez/yuncli · GitHub (@ github.com)
 * jiero 打 roylez  教人变坏
<loyopp> github 以及被我朝屏蔽
<roylez> jiero: 人性本恶，哪用变坏
<loyopp> 我先把网址收藏了再说
<roylez> loyopp: 好好的啊
<jiero> roylez,  人性本是动物-何谓善恶
<roylez> jiero: 那别嘚不
<loyopp> 恩 又好了
 * O0XX|Qiong 两个哲♂学家
<loyopp> 感觉这里边都是极客
<loyopp> 和哲学家
<jiero> roylez, 主席教我用CAD
<roylez> jiero: 不会
<O0XX|Qiong> loyopp: 这里面 有几个出名的 哲♂学家 -> roylez jiero
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper|NoMoney adam_magic_pack HowIsItGoing BuKaiXin|Cuo cherrot
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 哲学你妹子
 * O0XX|Qiong 想想有没有漏过谁
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 做咩
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 说你是哲学家啊
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: \u
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 我不是，我知道 BuKaiXin|Cuo 是折穴家
<roylez> O0XX|Qiong: 看比利吾王大胸挤死你
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ....... 晕了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这到底是谁传出去的嘛
<loyopp> 感觉这是个世外桃源
<loyopp> 坐在电脑的会不会是一个机器人
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋闲得蛋疼，尽扯蛋，瞎操蛋
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 请对下联
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: O0XX|Qiong 我倒是愿意，可惜没那实力啊
<loyopp> ...
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<loyopp> AAA**AB ，**A ，**B
<cherrot> loyopp, 咦 没见过的id
<cherrot> O0XX|Qiong, 搞哲学是高姑娘的同义词？
<loyopp> i am new here
<roylez> cherrot: 我觉得有必要给他科普下一些哲学视频
<loyopp> 同意
<adam_magic_pack> loyopp: 你会后悔的
<adam_magic_pack> loyopp: 他们是基佬
<loyopp> ...
<loyopp> 为何你们说话都富含信息量
<cherrot> roylez, 嗯嗯
<loyopp> 搞大数据的？
<O0XX|Qiong> loyopp: 他们都是搞大哲学的
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 搞基还不是因为没姑娘
<loyopp> 了解
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 你成天+2呢啊
 * cherrot 你们聊这么欢乐 看来 loyopp 肯定是妹子咯
<roylez> loyopp: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzc0MzM5MTMy.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 香蕉君又回来了 顶上去报复社会啊！！！—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 是啊 左手 右手 一个慢动作
<loyopp> 为啥我不是抠脚大汉
<cherrot> loyopp, 这个频道里全是抠脚大汉  物以稀为贵
<loyopp> 看来来对地方了
<roylez> loyopp: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzg3ODA1ODgw.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 潜行吧！香蕉君—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看 (@ youku.com)
<roylez> loyopp: 这个稍微接近原版一点
<loyopp> ...
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 威信成了hiv的传播工具。。。幸好我不用
<cherrot> roylez, 赞主席
<roylez> loyopp: 自从囍呆呆上台，网上的好物被清了好多
<roylez> jusss: 你菊撕了用神马微信...
<jusss> roylez: 不能同意你更多
<jusss> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ba51bbbjw1eq9wigwre5j20c64agkjl.jpg
<loyopp> -clear
<roylez> /clear
<loyopp> -lcs
<loyopp> -cls
<hoxily> loyopp: 用这个 /quit
<hoxily> loyopp: 再进来的时候就清空了。
<jusss> loyopp: /quit
<loyopp> 看不见
<loyopp> 了
<loyopp> man quit
<loyopp> 这个聊天记录会根据账号保存么
<roylez> 会
<jusss> 会
<jiero> roylez,  太。
<jiero> loyopp, 你是？
<jiero> loyopp, 你竟然不是口角大叔！
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 还有 man 。。。我都没怎么用过。一般 -help就够了
<jiero> cherrot, 肉肉
<jiero> loyopp, 这里有公共记录呀。
<jiero> roylez,  loyopp 是web没有自己记录的吧。
<jiero> loyopp, 用客户端可以记录在本地方便点
<jiero> cherrot, 肉肉，现在我要搬进空空的坯房去。
<jiero> cherrot, 怎么填充呢
<loyopp> -help
<loyopp> echo "美女" >> 坯房
<roylez> jiero: web没有自己电脑上的记录，不过服务器还是有记录 cc loyopp
<loyopp> 。。。
<loyopp> allright
<loyopp> unbuntu 好用吗
<loyopp> 比右手如何
<jusss> 不好用
<jusss> 这里都用arch
<roylez> jusss: 胡说，我明明用 Mac
<loyopp> ...
<loyopp> 就是
<loyopp> 我还用塞班呢
<jusss> roylez: 为什么mac有qq
<hoxily> jusss: 因为mac有钱
<roylez> jusss: 关我屁事，我又不用抠抠
<hoxily> jusss: 用mac的人有钱
<loyopp> 只有一个原因
<jusss> hoxily: 那我也用虚拟机装个mac
<loyopp> 用mac搞哲学方便
<jusss> roylez: 怎么用虚拟机装mac
<loyopp> (～￣(OO)￣)ブ
<roylez> jusss: 不知道
<loyopp> stfw
 * jusss mac开头的都有档次， mac-ro 
<hoxily> jusss: 想用虚拟机装需要cpu支持硬件虚拟化
 * jusss mac read only
<hoxily> jusss: i5以上差不多了。
<jusss> hoxily: 我 i3-2379M
<loyopp> 咋还要求尺寸呢 记得没那么麻烦呀
<loyopp> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2847457021
<alvin_rxg> Title: 从0到100，教你在Vmware 10下安装苹果Mac10.9系统_虚拟机吧_百度贴吧 (@ baidu.com)
<jusss> 我想要yosemite的
<jusss> roylez: yosemite比上个版本好用嘛
<hoxily> loyopp: 我试过我的电脑不行
<hoxily> loyopp: 只能虚拟化32位
<hoxily> 虽然host os本身是64位
<jiero> jusss, 去苹果店里玩一天。
<jusss> jiero: 不好玩
<jiero> jusss, 所以就是了
<jusss> jiero: 不能看小电影
<loyopp> ...
<loyopp> 最后一句是重点
<jiero> loyopp, 。。。突然发现你的nick竟然读作 老妖婆
<hoxily> jusss: 为什么不能看？
<hoxily> jusss: 存U盘里不行吗？
<jiero> hoxily, 因为 jusss 穷的买不起
<jiero> hoxily, 他买不起u盘
<jusss> hoxily: 存u盘里，然后去苹果店里看小电影？
<jiero> cherrot 结果我也要去绘制了。
<hoxily> jiero: 把 onlylove 的照片多打印几张挂墙上怎么样？
<jiero> hoxily, 为什么 onlylove ？我没他照片呀。
<jiero> hoxily, 挂什么墙上？
<jiero> hoxily, 为啥要他的？
<cherrot> jiero, 绘制什么
<jiero> cherrot, 住处的装修图。。。
<hoxily> jiero: 你的坯房里
<jiero> cherrot, 嘲笑我吧 - 被父母买了房子
<cherrot> jiero,  羡慕死你了
<cherrot> jiero, 约炮直接在家即可
<cherrot> jiero, 省下一大笔开房费用
<jiero> cherrot, 我一共2万元，
<jiero> cherrot, 是毛坯房-还找不到喜欢的人。
<jiero> cherrot, 约什么？
<jusss> jiero: 我是你的1/10
<jusss> jiero: 教教我怎么用网络赚钱
<jiero> jusss, 各种办法骗人，让对方付钱心甘情愿
<jusss> jiero: 想要各种电子设备，可是没钱
<jusss> hoxily: 我现在也在家了，what a pity
 * jusss 讨厌找工作
 * jusss 讨厌上班
<hoxily> jusss: 你那儿离北京好近的吧？
<leemeng0x61> What a shame
<jusss> hoxily: 快车4个小时
<jiero> jusss, 买二手
<jiero> jusss, 好远。
<jiero> jusss, 你在哪里？
<jusss> jiero: 不喜欢2手
<loyopp> ...
<jiero> jusss, 我这里离北京800公里
<jiero> jusss, 我多数坐慢车没钱呀。
<jiero> jusss, 在车上睡，反正我不怕被偷
 * jiero 穷呀。
<loyopp> 怎么@人
<jiero> loyopp, 啥？
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 那是直线距离
<loyopp> ...
<yunfan> onllove呢
<yunfan> 老子要待到下周了
<yunfan> jiero: 我也是毛胚房 哈哈
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 才不是呢。是我胡乱说的距离。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 不过确实是800公里左右
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 地图测距才600公里。空中直线更短== 果然百度地图垃圾呀。
<xrosnight> 有深圳的朋友吗？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 空中直线距离420公里。。。
<xrosnight> 在深圳的朋友，请@ 我！ 谢谢！
<jiero> xrosnight, 我告诉你腾讯的人，你去打他
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: 是么....
<xrosnight> jiero: 你在深圳？
<jiero> xrosnight, 去过
<xrosnight> 有深圳的黑客吗？
<xrosnight> 还有谁在深圳的？
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 从烟台出发就是800公里了。
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 威海的话快850？
<jiero> xrosnight, 去找黑客干嘛。 没有。
<xrosnight> jiero:  一起娱乐
<xrosnight> 坐标深圳
<jiero> xrosnight 娱乐去找geek，找maker
<xrosnight> jiero: more than that. 不是做着玩呀～
<jusss> hoxily: 感觉好黑暗
<jusss> 不知道干啥
<jiero> xrosnight, 现在理论家少多了
<jiero> xrosnight, 中国是物欲横流的
<jiero> 研究理论的在中国直接没饭
<jiero> yunfan,  ...
<jusss> hoxily: 想换手机 笔记本 键盘
<^k^> jiero, 好久不见 `人机合一
<hoxily> jusss: 去打工赚钱嘛
<^k^> 手机可以跑gentoo就好了啊 `人机合一
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 海淀好啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 海淀...买不起
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 太贵了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 动不动 400W+
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 昌平也不错
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你可以得
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 没看出来哪好...
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 脏乱差
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 昌平真不行
<loyopp> 沙河
<loyopp> 越聊越近了
<loyopp> 有木有在西二旗的...
<^k^> 北京太冷了吧 `人机合一
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 真身是谁?
<loyopp> 今天很暖和
<^k^> 是我 `人机合一
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: momo
<loyopp> 20°
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 来给我加个o
<loyopp> unbuntu 13 用什么源好呢
<loyopp> 送你一个 °
<loyopp> 送一赠一 °
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 发现一个大问题!!! 超过25人要share room!
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 你以前不是share room?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 从没参加过大会啊
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 我一直都是share room
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: hao
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: adam_magic_pack 昌平城里不错
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你说昌平县城?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: adam_magic_pack 回龙观/天通苑都算昌平
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 南邵也不错
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 不过配套渣
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 回龙观不要太乱
<loyopp> Fetched 237 MB in 1h 48min 44s (36.3 kB/s)
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 回龙观的配套还可以的说
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 那就是西二旗往北不行
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 龙泽还是霍营那站，多了一大片高层，是神马情况？
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 你走的还不够往北
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 有么?
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你说国风美唐?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 有，前几周看到的
<adam_magic_pack> 还好bcao不在
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道啥小区
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 霍营地铁站往北?
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 还是往南?
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 沙河？ 这个比回龙观还烂。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 南
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 那个是 中央的 公务员小区
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 以后所有没分房的公务员都会住过来
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 规划的非常大
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽，好地方啊，我说那片地前几年怎么一直空着
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 双地铁啊，以后8号线直达王府井
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 新馨苑
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 中央国家机关新馨苑居住区一期职工住宅、公共租赁住房、配套中小学校和幼儿园建设项目
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 全套配套
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 要不去西城看看？ 长阳房山啥的。
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 回龙观第二，擦。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 算了吧..长阳那个地方据说到处是烧垃圾的
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 北京市政府咋想得，还嫌北边不够堵？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 北边好啊
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你把公务员老爷们安排去南城,人家不愿意去
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 要不门头沟？ 六环到城儿北也挺快
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 我俩有点看上 知本时代了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 拆了二环里那些破胡同子就好了嘛。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 拆得起?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 官老爷直接扔单位门口。普通开发商拆不起，帝都市政府还拆不起？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 知本时代是哪？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 啊，育新那，那地方似乎最近不错
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 不过路不太好，外加还是五环外的通病：乱
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 宝盛里观景园啥的吧。 lol
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 我总是想搞得大家都失业 - 看那些卖药的，售房的
<adam_magic_pack> archl: 大家都得活着, 不是像你一样可以脱产的
<yunfan> archl: 那些人失业以后是有办法的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 可以像你一样玩金融
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 奶奶的全公开对比型的文档和信息都出来了，她们就都失业了
<archl> adam_magic_pack,  怎么才算不脱产？
<archl> adam_magic_pack, 我感觉多数人都脱产 - 没啥生产力。
 * archl 赚到钱也不觉得是生产啥。
<archl> yunfan, 堵住那些无聊的骗人道路而已。
<archl> yunfan, 我奶奶要我取3000买报纸上那种保健品。。。
<archl> yunfan, 无法解释。
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 你要来帝都置业? 这么清楚...
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 以前住那边不远
<HowIsItGoing> adam_magic_pack: 经常走那条路
 * HowIsItGoing 曾经也是住在国奥村旁边，出门就是奥体公园
<yunfan> archl: 那挺好啊  我支持你  我就喜欢折腾片子
<jusss> archl: 大保健？你奶奶对你真好，
<xrosnight> 你们都能买得起房吗？存款多少w了？
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 宝盛里的房子不便宜...
<jusss> vlc for windows真差劲
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 给推荐几款播放器
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 开源最好
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: vlc
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 地点好不少啊，虽然离13号线远了，但是门口就是大公园
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 除了vlc
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: vlc
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: win下迅雷看看 快播 完爆vlc
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 少壮不努力，老大徒伤悲。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468917 我是一个刚入职的菜鸟在公司担任网管工作，为了长远的发展想学习ubantu系统但不知道从何入手，之前我在北大青鸟学了red hat（系统管理和网络服务），感觉理论上面应该差不多吧，现在时间比较多
<^k^>  ─> 想充电，希望各位学哥学姐推荐学习书籍、视频、论坛等。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lo …
<yunfan> xrosnight: 已买
<yunfan> jusss: 开源的话 你真的去看codec实现？
<xrosnight> yunfan: 你买的多少钱的？哪里多少平米，多少年还清
<jusss> yunfan: 不会，但是有人看吧，即使有问题，也会有相关报道
<jusss> yunfan: 总会有个审查人之类的角色吧
<yunfan>  http://www.shejipi.com/51120.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: 罗泽科技智能电动折叠车 | 设计癖 (@ shejipi.com)
<archl> xrosnight, 在我这里36万120平方市中心2公里是可能的，
<yunfan> xrosnight: 买的时候3300 120平 15年还清
<yunfan> archl: 跟我家差不多嘛 但是我这里有高铁
<xrosnight> archl: 你是什么地方？ 不算太贵。
<xrosnight> yunfan: 你呢？你又是在什么地方？
<yunfan> 又靠杭州近
<yunfan> xrosnight:  黄山市
<archl> xrosnight, 山东中心
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 Y500 装ubuntu系统 亮度不可调整问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468918 13年9月份 ，电脑Y500装ubuntu双系统 无法调整亮度，然后就在Windows下装的VM虚拟机 ，现在想装回双系统，不知道现在的Y500驱动问题解决了没有，是否可以调整亮度 正常使用了 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 362172432@qq.com — 2015-03-19 16:12
<xrosnight> archl: shandong is also my hometown.
<xrosnight> archl: 潍坊？
<archl> xrosnight, 恩。
<yunfan> xrosnight: 你可以到我这里买个房子 然后去魔都找个工作 18年以后高铁就能到魔都了
<archl> yunfan, 高铁到青岛 - 1小时不到。
<xrosnight> yunfan: 我在深圳，这里房价太高。买不起房子。上海的也买不起。
<archl> yunfan, 哈到青岛县城~
<archl> xrosnight, 怎么会，去龙岗买
<xrosnight> 我只能另外想办法了。
<xrosnight> archl: 龙岗多少钱？
<archl> xrosnight, 只要不在4大区都半价吧。
<archl> xrosnight, 话说你需要大房子么。居家人么？
<archl> yunfan, 你120平方你一个人住？怎么填满？
<archl> yunfan, 做3个不同工作室？
<yunfan> archl: 青岛才多大
<yunfan> archl: 我还准备去买一套房
<yunfan> xrosnight: 所以你可以来我这里买嘛 高铁区目前就是 3k5一平样子
<archl> yunfan, 青岛和潍坊比都小。。。
<archl> yunfan, 。。。有钱。
<yunfan> archl:  所以有啥大步了的
<xrosnight> archl: 我觉得深圳不适合生存，只适合创业。
<yunfan> archl: p呢 是套公积金出来
<archl> xrosnight, 生存是啥？
<archl> 。。。
<yunfan> xrosnight:  所以再深圳住酒店 就行了
<yunfan> 或者住跑友家
<archl> yunfan, 深圳酒店？
<xrosnight> archl: 日常生活呀。居住，养孩子，培养
<yunfan> 别想不开区买房
<xrosnight> 南方教育不是很好，
<jusss> yunfan: win8下用过mpalyer没
<yunfan> archl: 住集装箱  ？
<yunfan> 你在贵国 哪里又好的教育
<archl> yunfan, 每天70
<yunfan> 最好是每天让他看公开课
<yunfan> archl: 集装箱这么贵？
<xrosnight> yunfan: 我现在在深圳租的房子，每月1.5k了，只是单间加上阳台还有卫生间。
<archl> yunfan,  上下床的高层集装箱
<yunfan> xrosnight: 靠 你来魔都和帝都看看
<archl> xrosnight, 已经可以了。
<yunfan> 我之前跟人合租一个单间也要2k呢
<xrosnight> yunfan:  那是什么情况？
<yunfan> 何况深圳薪水高
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.0p0 (2014-12-25 revision 49005) [i686-linux] 
<xrosnight> yunfan: 靠 那多久才能攒够买房呀
<archl> yunfan, 深圳薪水不如帝都
<xrosnight> yunfan: 你觉得多高算高呢？
<archl> xrosnight, 靠获取更多收入
<xrosnight> archl: 嗯。不如帝都。
<yunfan> xrosnight: 我不知道  反正我家乡特殊 我不愁房子
<yunfan> 我只是担心职业发展的可持续性
<archl> xrosnight, 帝都的明星们不是真工薪阶层 那要300000月收入就行了吧
<xrosnight> archl:  每月天文数字
<xrosnight> 目前为空
<yunfan> xrosnight: 你一个月有个30k把
<archl> xrosnight, 我真心没想买房子。
<archl> yunfan, 你觉得可能么，有30k至少租4k的房子吧
<yunfan> archl: 说不好 他像攒钱买房嘛
<xrosnight> archl: 我是做后台系统开发的。python 后台。
<yunfan> xrosnight: 跟我同行
<xrosnight> 在深圳给不了30k的。
<xrosnight> yunfan: 同行？
<yunfan> 20k肯定有
<xrosnight> 你做什么的？
<yunfan> backend
<xrosnight> 你多少k了？
<xrosnight> 能说说都做什么吗？
<yunfan> 我不多  我是远程办公 所以薪水没调多少
<yunfan> 我这种 估计出去找大概25k样子
<yunfan> 税前
<yanghy> yunfan, 壕做友
<xrosnight> yunfan: 哦。我在深圳。深圳给不了这个价位的。
<yunfan> archl: 你干嘛不挂我的频道
<archl> yunfan, 。。。
<yunfan> yanghy: 我是说正常价位 现在没那么多
<yunfan> xrosnight: 不是吧 深圳不是普遍薪水高嘛
<xrosnight> 这边做硬件的多，软件相对薄弱。除非是腾讯等巨头，工资薪水待遇很好。
<yunfan> 那我看的大概是腾讯系的
<yanghy> yunfan, 我也想找wfh的，有啥推荐
<xrosnight> yunfan: 最高的还是北京。然后上海。然后才是深圳，广州。
<yunfan> yanghy: 无
<yanghy> 那你是咋打到的，求带
<yunfan> archl: 没事都去挂着 加人气
<yunfan> 年会抽奖抽到的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 买房了？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 买房了？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> freeflying: 又买房了？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 一年多之后才有资格买
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ....
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo:  周日有空？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 买在哪里？
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 肉翻吧少年
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 明天给你答复哇
<jusss> 我擦，我知道mplayer for win为啥字体不对了，原来是~
 * jusss windows原来真的有 ~
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我懂 要看你档期
<yunfan> roylez: 等你成功人士带路呢
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 。。。 真不是唉
<yunfan> roylez: 你怎么还赖在贵国
<roylez> jusss: documents and settings ... 那一坨？
<roylez> yunfan: 等着公司裁我呢
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 可以出去 ？
<jusss> roylez: win7/8 标准~  C:\Users\jusss\AppData\Roaming\
<yunfan> roylez: 你去喜澳 时区同步的  在那里等就是了
<yunfan> 西澳
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: http://www.zhihu.com/question/19663468
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 最容易移民的国家是哪个？ - 移民 - 知乎
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 建议你等希腊  最近这个流氓要爆发
<roylez> yunfan: 人民币真心高估。现在各种码农什么的，2w一个月不少见，换成美元都不便宜
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不会说希腊语
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 而且一定要快 趁他放闸 你拿到就申根了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 看来你不怎么看新闻
<yunfan> roylez: 是啊  不过是泡沫
<yunfan> roylez: 考虑到贵国的市场 程序员并不算多的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  希腊因为欧洲逼债 威胁要放水移民
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 如果这事真成 肯定不需要语言的
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我是说不想去希腊生活, 要是只是想移民的话, 智利是更好的选择
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你傻了 希腊事欧盟的 你拿到希腊身份就可以去欧洲各国了
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 智利小心点 这个国家跟贵国政府差不多腐败
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 智利也是欧盟免签
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 反正智利你小心点
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我又不想...
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐渡我
<yunfan> 而且智利人对中国人很友善，智利盛产铜矿，其中大部分都是出口到中国的，因此中国人在智利人眼中都是好朋友。
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 都说了只渡你妹
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  想这种说法 如果不是没过脑子 就是恶意忽悠   想想白澳 也是出产铁矿给贵国 现在对贵国人什么印象呢
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 创建N个1k大小的文件啥命令最快哇， busybox 里面的 xargs 不支持 -i 参数来着
<yunfan> 巴拉圭这个又搞头
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: dd?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> yunfan: 昂
<yunfan> "极其适合因种种原因暂时不能或不便回国的人士在当地居住生活。"  以后跑路就去巴拉圭
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: R帅你好
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 凑钱 去圣基茨好了  给钱就行 6个月搞定 而且国家小 说不定你出门都能踩到几个大老板 可以跟人家聊你的创业计划
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 那钱拿不回来
<hoxily> jusss: 有vps没？
<jusss> hoxily: 有
<yunfan> "巴西：在巴西认领一个孩子并且成为他的法定抚养人，甚至认领指定的热带雨林，一年后你就是巴西公民了。"  这个适合我
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 亚当叔你好。周游列国回来了？
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我没说要拿回来啊
<hoxily> jusss: 能运行 .net 4.5 程序吗？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 壕
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 最近没出国
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我以为你又帝都的房子呢 卖了不就凑够了
<RainFlying> yunfan: 巴西不会太乱么？
<yunfan> RainFlying: 热带雨林里你怕什么
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 而且出去也是溜达一下 你那是要不回来啊
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 毛线
<hoxily> jusss: 我想跑个Server程序
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我想认领个热带雨林 hoho
<jusss> hoxily: debian的，不是windows
<hoxily> jusss: 或者用C/C++/Java/Python/Ruby改写？
<jusss> hoxily: python很好
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 智利好像不错。 他们在搞南美硅谷。
<hoxily> jusss: 能装个mono运行时吗？
<yunfan> RainFlying: 谁都搞 我只是觉得智利政治不太稳定
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  你要去日本么 下面有个人说 找个劳务公司去日本干5年 就入籍了 没有别的把戏
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 日本本来就很容易
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不过不想
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 啥
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 日本不容易吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 5 年好像搞不定的样子
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道mono是啥
<RainFlying> yunfan: adam_magic_pack : 日本老龄化太严重，等你老了就跪了。
<RainFlying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 5 年归化，PR 8 年。
<RainFlying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 也可能是 10 年，忘了。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> RainFlying: 反正好像算时间长的了
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: RainFlying 五年, 每年9个月
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 日本护照不是也挺好用么
<RainFlying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 日本算不长了的。而且容易。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> RainFlying: 好吧
<hoxily> jusss: 开源的.net运行时
<RainFlying> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 日本之前还有议员说，我们发避孕套吧，每个套套扎个洞。
<RainFlying> 日本加班很严重的！
<RainFlying> 很可能要从 8:00 工作到 22:00
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那个圣基茨的 可以直接买 也可以买房子  你把房子买了申请入籍 然后等下个人来再卖给他不就可以套钱出来了 ？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 不可以, 下个人买这样的房子不算
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 你的问题就是各种想当然 =,=
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你难道调查过
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 是的
<RainFlying> 你们现在多大？如果年龄不大赶紧去学技工类的。澳大利亚那边砖瓦工工资非常高。据说不算难就能住 700 万+ 的 House。
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那好吧  祝你成功 我认栽
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我是缺 RainFlying 那样的魄力, 否则也就脱产出去读书了
<yunfan> RainFlying: 这个不会长久的  既然转瓦工这么贵 说明他们缺造房子的 你可以研究远大那种技术
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 空调?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我也是  我没那么魄力
<adam_magic_pack> 远大空调
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 不是 湖南远大
<yunfan> 几十天造个大楼那个
<yunfan> 搞的是工厂预制 拉到工地搭的流程
<RainFlying> yunfan adam_magic_pack 老子已经三十几岁了，学了不技术了，学完都移不了了。
<yunfan> 其实我觉得集装箱别墅估计能在那些国家搞起来
<yunfan> RainFlying:  那祝你早日学成砖瓦泥水
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 还是你有魄力, 我不到三十都不敢脱产
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 到了30更不敢呢
<yunfan> RainFlying: 你去哪里读书了
<RainFlying> yunfan: 我不读书啊，我要读书只能读本科啊，那就是 100 万+，读不起。
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 那你是怎么出去的...
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 我前年拿到的大沪国的工作签证就过来工作了。
<adam_magic_pack> RainFlying: 装
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 快来苏州河边工地请我吃饭。
<RainFlying> adam_magic_pack: 以前是一个洗车的工地。
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 快来你后面的后面的工位请我吃饭
<adam_magic_pack> ...
 * O0XX|Qiong 1 USD = 6.1909 CNY
 * O0XX|Qiong 天朝万岁!
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你刚才还忽悠我说他出去了
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 他是在准备出去
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 掉到1:3最好
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 人仔又涨了?
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 大涨
<O0XX|Qiong> yunfan: 1:1
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 真涨成那样中国就崩溃了
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 崩溃毛, 涨也崩溃跌也崩溃
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 只要幅度太大都崩溃
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: a赞
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 赞当当壕
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 万岁
<happyaron> 真知灼见
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 又降下来了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: en
 * O0XX|Qiong 还好我机智忍住了没还信用卡啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 我亏了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那看来我得关了中行的自动购汇
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对了，中行良心企业，把我的逾期消了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 美元最贵的时候还的款, 大概6.285
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 没给你搞点什么附加条件?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥都没
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 而且把利息和滞纳金也还给我了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那是他们自己系统上报信报完吧...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不是，他说是一个月之后人行征信才会显示
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 到时候他们分行给我消
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你确定?上了信报也能销?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 他们分行可以出具证明
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不可能, 银行只能对信报上的记录加备注的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 像别人比如是欠年费导致的的逾期都可以那样消的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 估计就是给你加个非恶意逾期的备注
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 信报是只增不减的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不是哇，他说的很肯定可以消掉啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 是么
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 那就不知道了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 如果根本就没上,可以不上
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 过几个月了查查
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 但是上了就销不掉
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我觉得不是
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 难说 可能贵国没有什么动作 但是美帝又动作
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那万一是银行的错搞上去的怎么办
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 备注
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 难道只能再后面加？ 那没有人接受吧
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack:  比如说美帝大量出口页岩气之类的能源出来 这个应该可以的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 比如万一系统 bug 导致报上去的，你给人后面备注一下，人能接受么
<happyaron> yunfan: 都这价格了页岩气还有人弄得出来么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我记得之前在哪看到过类似的
<happyaron> yunfan: 先等那些家被收购差不多了再说页岩气吧
<yunfan> happyaron: 能 美帝现在已经是第二大出口国了  贵国如果南海抢下来 可燃冰什么的也不错
<yunfan> 不过气候会变暖好多
<happyaron> yunfan: 出口也没那么多页岩气
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这tmd破驱动... 真烦人..
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我也是说啊, 买买买
<yunfan> happyaron: 会又好多的 当然这种事都看科学家了  我说的就是一种可能性
<happyaron> yunfan: 等那些小厂破产呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/21336944
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 个人征信中的信用卡逾期记录有可能清除吗？ - 银行贷款 - 知乎
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 支持你!
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 貌似还真可以删
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 恩!
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对对对?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 对.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 是是是
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: O0XX|Qiong: 晚上去吃饭?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 啥由头?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 今天家里没人做饭
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: adam_magic_pack 人不见了? 神秘少女失踪之谜?
<yunfan> happyaron: 这个问题不大  我觉得将来可能教育产业会很发达
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你晚了一步 http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_378733.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [中文解说]MX4 Ubuntu 中文系统试用_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> 至少会又一波很大的技能更新 不管付钱的是失业者自己 还是政府 还是企业
 * O0XX|Qiong 红旗不是挂了么? http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_378745.htm
<O0XX|Qiong> http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_378745.htm
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 红旗软件与奇虎360合作推自主国产操作系统_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> O0XX|Qiong: 果然是移动嘛 上次移动参加那个开发者大会赞助我就猜过了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 小胖发布的吧?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 看桌子是咱公司的
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 那个巴拿马投资移民你可调研了 ？
<iMadper> 巴拿马... 还不如希腊投资移民呢吧...
<iMadper> 好歹希腊人逻辑清晰.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个手也像小胖的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: lol~ 哈哈哈
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 对吧
<yunfan> iMadper: 如今的希腊人可不是古代希腊人哦
<yunfan> 就像现在埃及人不是古埃及人
<iMadper> yunfan: 我说的是上周的希腊人.
<iMadper> yunfan: 我又没说古代. 我扯那没用的玩意干嘛
<yunfan> iMadper: 这几天要注意新闻  看看希腊什么时候放闸
<iMadper> yunfan: 不一定放闸.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 所以说这次中行的反应很奇怪啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 兴许欧盟给钱呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 觉得你是优质客户吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我就说了一句我这个不是故意不还的，他们主动说的给我退利息、滞纳金，还有处理逾期
<O0XX|Qiong> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 那绝对是优质客户了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不过逾期的这个客服也解决不了，他们得找支行处理
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX|Qiong: 躲过一劫，还不错
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 帮我看看, wifi-menu是哪个包的?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: netctl
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 摸摸大
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 乖
<tryit> iMadper, wifi-menu接口爽多了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 去哪吃? 啥由头?
<tryit> iMadper, 我之前手动配置wpa_suplicant
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 随便, 家里没人做饭今天
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 说个没有淀粉的建议
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你淀粉过敏?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 烤肉
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 楼下的土司新语做新加坡菜的
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 晚上不吃淀粉类, 减肥
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: .. 果然千人斩有自己独特的方法!
<NoIE> 各位好，
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 去吃大腰子?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<NoIE> 我的手机找不到了。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 好
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 走着
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 大腰子赞
<NoIE> 哪位愿意用谷歌环聊和我聊几句？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 我住的这里只有小腰子
<yunfan> iMadper: 我觉得欧盟不会 现在就看左翼政府敢不敢亮刀子
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 打车去上次haitao那个?
<NoIE> 我也不是很着急，能在手机没点之前帮我找到就好。
<yunfan> 烤肉可以带我
<yunfan> 腰子就算了
 * tryit 饿
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 你们找地方,我负责吃
<adam_magic_pack> NoIE: Android device manager可以响铃
<NoIE> adam_magic_pack: 谢谢，我搜索一下。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 说正经的? 那就上次haitao那个管氏翅吧嘛
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你这是要离职了?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ?
<tryit> iMadper, ??
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 管理层果然对这个很敏感
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, ……
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ???
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: N+几?
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, 刚切过来窗口就看到这么一句
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 李老板说你被裁了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 今天就你请客了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: N+几啊?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 我就随便说说他离职...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 ThinkPadE430 U盘安装Ubuntu的时候 F12 不显示U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468919 我的电脑是ThinkPadE430 在我 U盘安装Ubuntu的时候 F12 不显示U盘 在开机进入BIOS之后已经关掉了Secure Boot 求解办法识别已制作好的启动U盘 ps：用大白菜做的 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyddj123
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-03-19 17:00
<gfrog> iMadper: 那家大腰子邪气重哦，上次五个吃腰子，走了俩了
<gfrog> iMadper: 你真的要去试么？
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: 大白菜是啥?
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 那 iMadper 更要去吃了
<NoIE> adam_magic_pack: 手机找到了，谢谢。
<adam_magic_pack> NoIE: no problem
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: iMadper 吃吃吃
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 说时间, 别晃我
<gfrog> O0XX|Qiong: N+几？
<gfrog> iMadper: N+几？
<O0XX|Qiong> gfrog: 不是我啊, 问 iMadper
<O0XX|Qiong> adam_magic_pack: 下班了呗
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX|Qiong: 好那我今天加会班等你们 cc iMadper
 * O0XX|Qiong 夭寿啦, 李老板加班啦!
<adam_magic_pack> 于老板也来吃大腰子吧
 * O0XX|Qiong ...
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 天啦噜，李大爷竟然加班
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 乖
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: define:`大白菜 not defined.
<happyaron> 嗯，小企鹅成15.04默认了
<happyaron> 嗯，仅中文
<yunfan> happyaron: 偶尔会卡住
<yunfan> roylez: 你到底啥时候走啊
<roylez> yunfan: 我也想早走啊
<yunfan> roylez: 那为何不走 你不是远程嘛
<roylez> yunfan: 官司没结
<yunfan> 额
<yunfan> 这么折腾  争抚养权么
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • XP和Ubuntu双系统的数据恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468921 在机器上安装XP和Ubuntu双系统，但是由于Ubuntu空间将要用近，所以想用它扩容，也就是这样产生一些难以预料的问题。我的XP系统有三个盘:C、D、E，C为系统盘，我将E盘的数据移到E盘，然后将E释放掉；当我
<^k^>  ─> 想进入到Ubuntu进行扩容时，发现悲剧出现了：根本进入不到系统，只显示grub rescue。 …
<freeflying> roylez: 乐乐这么晚还在
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 【免费直播课】三天用Python搭建博客！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468923 找了很久的【免费直播课】。大家想学习的可以看看。 http://ke.qq.com/cgi-bin/courseDetail?course_id=59390 统计信息: 发表于 由 难朋友 — 2015-03-19 18:48
<archl> roylez, ...
<archl> roylez, 辛苦了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 卸载fcitx后Ubuntu登录出现问题, 输入密码后仍停留在登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468930 rime五笔输入在Windows下使用感觉相当不错, 所以就想在Linux下尝试一下这款开源跨平台的输入法. Ubuntu上使用的一直是fcitx-拼音五笔, 除去偶尔配置失效外用
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • H.265 是否就续？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468931 不知有没有人试过HEVC播放？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yonmoon — 2015-03-19 20:16
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问如置系统代理啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468932 我现在是用firefox上网 在firefox上设置了一个8080的http代理 而网络IPV4用的是一个给定的192.168的内部IP 我在系统设置里设置系统代理为那个http代理 然后应用到全系统 但是不起作用 怎么回事呢？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2015-03-19 21:17
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 打算攥一个机子专门玩dota2。大神们帮忙看下配置。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468933 一直有ubuntu情怀，以前一直在笔记本上装ubuntu。 但是感觉笔记本显（i卡+n卡）卡装了Bumlebee后，带DOTA2有点吃力啊。 笔记本就办办公好了，而且由于工作关系必须要用到windo
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 打算攥一个机子专门玩dota2。大神们帮忙看下配置。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468934 一直有ubuntu情怀，以前一直在笔记本上装ubuntu。 但是感觉笔记本显（i卡+n卡）卡装了Bumlebee后，带DOTA2有点吃力啊。 笔记本就办办公好了，而且由于工作关系必须要用到windo
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • WP都团结起来控诉支付婊了，Linux们能不能团结起来去控诉一下腾讯啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468936 虽然我们一直都是自己动手丰衣足食。。 wine也好。chrome插件也好，网页版也好。 =。=但是感觉就是不爽啊，凭什么不受重视。 反正WP得成功经验在前，大家
<^k^>  ─> 形成点规模就好了嘛。 桌面版一直不出，以后ubuntu出手机了也一直不出，那不就哭 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 问一下，为什么先安装windows8 64位以后，再安装linux，只能全新安装? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468940 问一下，为什么先安装windows8 64位以后，再安装linux，只能全新安装?为什么linux识别不出windows分区？我的windows都已经安装上了，全新安装不是把我的windows8 系统
<^k^>  ─> 给删除了？把我磁盘里的资料也删除了？不会这么弱吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 durong …
<stardiviner> Is there anybody online now?
<cleamoon> yes
<stardiviner> cleamoon great, why so early?
<cleamoon> stardiviner, because i'm not in china
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<stardiviner> cleamoon .....
<stardiviner> cleamoon then where are you?
<cleamoon> stardiviner, in sweden
<stardiviner> cleamoon wow...
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-20
<stardiviner> 有人知道怎么查找rails的源代码么？比如我想要找到Rails的flash的定义所在
<roylez> stardiviner: rubydoc.info 找到 flash 这个method的文档，点view source
<alvin_rxg> Title: RubyDoc.info: Documenting RubyGems, Stdlib, and GitHub Projects (@ rubydoc.info)
<jiero> roylez:  主席什么时候接替神的作为了
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣，纳命来
<jiero> roylez: 飞过来我给你拥抱
<stardiviner> roylez: thanks
<yunfan> roylez: 你还玩flash?
<roylez> yunfan: 他说的是 rails 的Flash notice
<yunfan> 额 这个
<yunfan> 原来flask的flash是抄rails的
<yunfan> roylez: 多来我频道捧场啊
<jiero> yunfan: 干货拿出来
<jiero> yunfan: 每天放主席没见过的福利 - 他就去了
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 今天生日唉，求礼物
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo:  去斩个人庆祝一下吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 话说到底是哪里传说的我斩过人
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 有个地方叫江湖
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 江湖上传消息一点都不验证可靠性的？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 既然是江湖, 自然有江湖的规矩
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 认你做千人斩..一定是有原因的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ....
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 江湖上那些采花大盗, 哪些是浪得虚名呢?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 江湖上传说的君子贱也是真的？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 君子贱 没听过... 你千人斩的称号可是如雷贯耳
<sar`> 你好
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 我要买买买， 买啥好呢 cc iMadper
<O0XX> BuKaiXin\|Cuo\: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/321865
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ ARMAND NICOLET 爱莫尼克 M02系列 9642B-2-AG-P974MR2 男款机械腕表（月相、全日历） $1740（约￥11000）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ^^
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 下单了
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 推荐我个入门级的耳机 我拿来听曲子
<yunfan> 记住 是入门级的 别给整贵的
<O0XX> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/p/662879
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ Intel 英特尔 530系列 120G SSD固态硬盘 简包 449元包邮_新蛋中国优惠_什么值得买
<O0XX> yunfan: http://item.jd.com/1045385.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【声的诗SR-009+SRM-007tII】声的诗（STAX） SR-009+SRM-007tII 高品质静电耳机套装【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<O0XX> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1045385.html
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°.
<yunfan> O0XX: 果然很入门 我蹬你个肺
<O0XX> yunfan: iMadper说这都是良心价啦
<yunfan> O0XX: 是黑良心吧 跟 nexus 6良心价一个一死
<iMadper> 是啊, 009套装才4w不到, 当然是良心家了
<yunfan> iMadper: 给推荐个139的
<iMadper> yunfan: dt131
<O0XX> yunfan: 小米活塞, 不错
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个夹耳朵不
<iMadper> dt131除了长的丑, 简直是性价比之王
<O0XX> yunfan: http://www.mi.com/huosai-jianzhuang/
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 小米活塞耳机简装版 价格:2299元起
<yunfan> 有没有挂耳朵上的
<yunfan> O0XX: fuck off
<iMadper> yunfan: 耳挂廉价没啥好的...
<O0XX> yunfan: 他这个价格写错了
<iMadper> yunfan: igordon不错.
<O0XX> yunfan: 只要29
<iMadper> gardon吧..
<iMadper> 艹, grado...
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这个推荐有问题 我看他是监听耳机 意味着人声增强 但是我是听曲子 根本不需要人声
<yunfan> O0XX: 我不信你了
<iMadper> yunfan: 你从哪儿挺说的坚挺耳机是人声增强????
 * O0XX -_________________-~~~
<yunfan> O0XX: 你的信用已超额 请后天再消费
 * O0XX 我这么诚实守信的人...
<O0XX> cherrot: 兔兔
<iMadper> yunfan: 听曲才要dt131. 你自己去erji.net转转就知
<alvin_rxg> Title: 耳机大家坛 全球最大中文耳机论坛 (@ erji.net)
 * O0XX 饿
<yunfan> iMadper: 那我还怕夹耳朵
<iMadper> yunfan: 都夹.
<yunfan> igordon找不到
<iMadper> yunfan: igrado
<yunfan> iMadper: 所以我才问你可有挂耳朵的那种
<iMadper> yunfan: igrado超过你预算了
<iMadper> yunfan: 没事, 耳机一开始夹, 带久了都没事了就
<iMadper> yunfan: 或者你买回来, 中间撑开放两天, 就没事了
<yunfan> iMadper: 嗯  420太贵了
<iMadper> yunfan: 耳挂很少有好耳机. igrado算是比较良心的了, 跟s60用的同样的单元.
<yunfan> iMadper: 没有 我头两边很大  老是听一阵就耳朵那假的慌
<iMadper> yunfan: 我的建议就是dt131. 我戴着觉得挺舒服.
<iMadper> yunfan: 但是夹头这件事因人而异, 我就不好说了
<yunfan> 今天周五 下了单不知道什么时候能有
<iMadper> yunfan: sony Qualia 010
<yunfan> 好像可以今晚到  那不错
<iMadper> O0XX: Sony Qualia 010
<yunfan> iMadper: sony 04年出那个笔记本好酷啊
<yunfan> 居然电脑包整得跟密码箱一样
<iMadper> yunfan: 所以我是sony 脑残粉啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 草，光大销都销不掉
<yunfan> iMadper: 这样看来 水果只是提供廉价索尼体验  额
<iMadper> yunfan: 买不起sony的人才会去买mba
<iMadper> yunfan: 买不起sony的mp3的人才会去买ipod
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 剪断不用了呗
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 为啥不让销?
<iMadper> yunfan: 这不是很正常嘛, apple只会设计, sony才是把电气参数调到最优嘛
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: å¹´è´¹
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 光大不让销卡?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 光大特傻X，办任何业务都得等电话
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo:为啥不让销>
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 但是他们不会回任何电话
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> cc iMadper
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 赞.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 办理任何业务都是要登记，7 个工作日回复
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 多好
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 防止你冲动性销卡
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 但是我记得我修改一个预留手机号已经打了15 个电话左右，花了一年多时间了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 到目前没有消掉
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 到目前没有改掉
 * O0XX 还好当时那张光大卡我直接没开...
<iMadper> ... ...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 简直就是悲剧
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我现在觉得,中行 ,工行,招行,中信的卡还行
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 唯一的办理业务的途径是等电话，但是他们根本不打电话,.......
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 交通也还行, 偶尔薅薅羊毛
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 交通行个 P
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 2k 额度有毛用
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 哈哈
<yunfan> iMadper: 可惜sony现在不行了
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 谁让你中招了, 哥现在30K
<iMadper> yunfan: 是啊. sony最大的问题是各个部门之间的联系不紧密
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 我以前一直 30
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 别高兴，貌似谁都躲不过去
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 2K了我就销
<iMadper> yunfan: 几乎所有的拍照好的手机, 用的都是sony的感光元件, 但是sony自家手机拍照特别锉.
<iMadper> yunfan: sony各个领域都特别nb, 但是没能集成在一起啊
<gfxmode> iMadper: 奶昔5R 望着你
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 这跟 lg 的手机屏幕是一个道理？
<iMadper> yunfan: sony的高端音频/屏幕/拍摄/电池/存储技术放在一个手机上, 那简直就是完虐其他手机啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: lg手机高端的屏幕不错的
<gfxmode> 今天把树莓派升级挂了 晚上要回去重装
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 他自家的手机屏幕都用的是渣的啊
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: lg g3
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 2k屏幕里面做的很凉心了
<iMadper> 良心
<yunfan> iMadper: 牛逼得人没法合作 这个很正常得事
<yunfan> iMadper: 你全堆一起未必就能事最好得
<iMadper> yunfan: 但是其他公司用sony的芯片, 然后做的比sony做得好, 不合适吧?
<iMadper> yunfan: 说明sony各个部门联系的太不紧密了
<iMadper> yunfan: 不然随便从感光元件组抽过来两个人, 也得比小米的人更加了解这个感光元件啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 有什么不合适得  都是市场而已
<yunfan> iMadper: 你丫不还用arch么
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 烦人
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Bazaar for Git users — Bazaar Migration Docs
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: momo
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 拜千人斩
<yunfan> iMadper: 下单了  dt那款
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 有什么好烦得
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 我缺鞋子, 张大妈有合适的跟我说说哈
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 大腰子
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 铜球
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 不过别推荐跟 adam_magic_pack 一样的，丫怕我跟他撞衫
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: momo
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 鞋子还怕撞啊？
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你僧日？
<adam_magic_pack> HowIsItGoing: 你辣么远 怎么撞?
<HowIsItGoing> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 贱人就是矫性嘛
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ... ...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> HowIsItGoing: 额
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 求礼物啊
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> cc adam_magic_pack HowIsItGoing iMadper O0XX happyaron freeflying yunfan cherrot if_else huntxu
<jiero> 沧海一声笑能吹出来了。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 礼物礼物
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 我很迷茫呀。
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 到底在干什么
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 我好奇怪，竟然开始看视频了。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 不管干嘛，礼物拿来
 * O0XX 饿!!!
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 百度外卖啊
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo,  看到了一个女的视频。。。http://i.youku.com/u/UMzY0MzE5MTI4
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 下单的时候，备注一下：送餐员不要把饭撒了，不然不给钱
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 醉鹅娘的频道-优酷视频
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 你俩可以叫个披萨
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 然后打客服电话退款就ok 啦
<jiero> adam_magic_pack,  pizza太困难了。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 可以叫个鸭子
 * adam_magic_pack 昨天打完电话后, skype里只剩0.05美元, 然后干啥都不够 花不出去了...
<jiero> O0XX, 就说熟了的鸭子不付钱
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 再充值
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: skype太贵
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 忘掉那些钱吧 我paypal吃了我n元我都没验证成功。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jiero: hangouts便宜, 而且没有接通费, 更何况我还有免费的voip  cc BuKaiXin|Cuo
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 没有安卓，没有 hangouts 啊
<jiero> adam_magic_pack, 微软和中国政府关系铁
 * adam_magic_pack 充值花到一半skype随意涨价, nnnnd
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ä½ wp?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ios啊
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 壕
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 什么时候买的?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 半年了啊
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 千人斩壕
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不支持4g的5s来着，里面的 hangouts 客户端好像都是第三方的
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 我都没用过ios
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 没用过就没用过被
 * O0XX 饿得无心工作啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助】希望推荐linux下使用的云同步、即时通讯软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468949 RT：中文 1、云同步，不是云盘，最好同时有win版和android版 2、即时通讯，QQ的老版本就算了 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-03-20 13:12
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 下次把你的相机啥的打包发给我玩
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 为啥
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 好奇
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 现在相机每天都有特价吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 你买买买就行了
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 我穷到信用卡这次付不了了。
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 无业无收入
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 分期
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 分毛。。。
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 必须讨债了。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 你不是付不了了
 * jiero 砍了你。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不分期干嘛
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 等着逾期？
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 给我钱---
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 5s为什么不支持4G?
<jiero> lol
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 联通的不是有个活动升级么
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 你不是联通么
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 支持4g的贵嘛
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> cc jiero
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 3g 版本这个便宜一点点
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 求个p 老子叫你吃饭还墨迹到现在没答复我
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo,  赶紧用升级吧
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 手机不支持，升级个啥
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 4G用得真开心, 信号覆盖好很多, 也特别快, 走路听 https://umano.me/ 毫无压力
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 联通？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 移动
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 移动的覆盖好些, 起码地铁全覆盖
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 恩，移动在我老家都有信号，这个赞
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> umano.me 是啥，我听听
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Umano (@ umano.me)
 * O0XX 吃饱了...
<O0XX> iMadper: adam_magic_pack http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7eb741a7jw1eqc1601kcxj20bx0k70u6.jpg
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 真是这样...
<iMadper> ls
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 看了新闻是 国行联通定制版的 iPhone5s 和 5c 一直以来只能通过破解的方式来实现支持 4G 网络，这让广大购买了联通定制版 iPhone5s 和 5c 的用户非常揪心，不过这种郁闷的日子就要结束了，A1528 和 A1526 两款产品在未来经过软件升级就可支持 4G，不仅有 TD-LTE，还有 LTE-FDD。
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo,  http://www.10011.cn/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 联通4G助手
<iMadper> BuKaiXin|Cuo: http://www.zhihu.com/question/28879202
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 百度和360, 哪个更没有道德 ? - 微信 - 知乎
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<jiero> O0XX,  adam_magic_pack  iMadper  记忆都是你们这群聪明人的特长。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: 今天百度门口有一个美女豪车推广啥来着，我没认识那是个啥车
 * jiero 这种愚笨郁闷从来都被留在学校最后一个走还是背不过的人。。。
 * jiero 童年因此缺失了很大一块
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> onlylove 应该路过那儿，不知道他认识不，一个土豪金的车，见猥琐程序员就让拍个照
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 。。。
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 好像是哪家互联网企业的招聘妹子？
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 没图你说个杰宝
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> jiero: 好像是说去他家就能娶到那美女跟豪车哇
<happyaron> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> happyaron: 求礼物
<happyaron> O0XX BuKaiXin|Cuo adam_magic_pack HowIsItGoing iMadper 话说 fcitx 已经成默认了
<iMadper> happyaron: 赞!
<happyaron> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 上面这个礼物咋样？lol
<O0XX> happyaron: arch用户飘过
<iMadper> happyaron: 求修复100%
<happyaron> iMadper: 目前仅是zh_*，下周期所有用户
<happyaron> iMadper: 找孔叔叔
<happyaron> O0XX: 。。。
<adam_magic_pack> debian呢?
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: debian的中文task一直都是fcitx默认
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 从未ibus过
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我妈电脑默认装上就是ibus啊 wheezy
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 那是gnome带进去的吧
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 很快会把debian里的im-config也default到fcitx
 * BuKaiXin|Cuo 虚岁都 19 了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 可能是, 就默认
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: jessie没戏了，jessie+1一定是
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: momo
<roylez> O0XX: fuck off
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 解决gnome shell的那些了?
<O0XX> roylez: ...
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 搜索框什么的
<O0XX> roylez: 说了少看点片子...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 用gnome shell插件啊
<O0XX> roylez: 一上来就 fuck fuck的...
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 搜狗没解决，fcitx没问题
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 哦 你记得依赖上就是了
<happyaron> 歧视gnome shell用户，没办法
<roylez> O0XX: u m*therfucker get the fuck off
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 嗯，拿货还没打包呢……直接在extensions.gnome.org上装就好啦
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* GNOME Shell Extensions (@ gnome.org)
<O0XX> roylez: 素质素质, 这什么素质啊
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你要是搞成fcitx默认的话, 必须搞定介个啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 介个很easy
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> happyaron: 赞壕 dd
<happyaron> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 拜见万人斩妹子壕 imtxc
<jiero> O0XX,  赶紧把主席打包了领回家教育
<jiero> roylez, 你怎么能和澳洲人同流呢。
<roylez> jiero: 你应该向 BuKaiXin|Cuo +1君 好好学习
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 用fcitx很久了
<jiero> roylez,  我学不到
<roylez> jiero: 或者向 cherrot +2君 请教
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不过丫还没解决chrome里时不时挂掉的问题
<jiero> roylez,  请假啥。。。
<jiero> roylez 能学的太多了！！！！
<roylez> jiero: 如何安全上垒啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: chrome 里咋挂的
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: firefox 用户表示微臣不知道啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 打打汉字就蹦出英文字母上屏了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 跟你说过的。
<jiero> roylez, 。。。那么隐晦的事情我一个无脑无记忆的怎么学会？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: env | grep fcitx 输出啥
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 基本都是aeiou之类的地方，就直接上屏了
<O0XX> roylez: 扎西我太葱白你了
<jiero> cherrot,  怎么才能有大脑呀？
<HowIsItGoing> $ env |grep fcitx
<HowIsItGoing> 44:QT_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<HowIsItGoing> 50:XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx
<HowIsItGoing> 76:QT4_IM_MODULE=fcitx
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯你要是用搜狗拼音应该就没这问题了，里面用了一个稍微dirty的workaround
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯这样就对了，就是应该乱蹦
<jiero> BuKaiXin|Cuo, 怎么安全上垒？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 竟然没push到upstream？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那补丁不适合推
 * jiero 拜拜 happyaron 大侠
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 难道env不对？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 这bug是尼玛dash的race condition
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: y
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 卧槽，隐藏的这么深
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: export GTK2_IM_MODULE=fcitx chromium
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 立刻就好了……
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 但是俺木有gtk环境啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 你装了 fcitx-frontend-gtk2 了么
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 用chrome的话需要把chromium改成chrome么？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: yep
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 不管你有没有gtk环境，chromium都只接受gtk2的东东
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> iMadper: O0XX http://emacsfodder.github.io/emacs-theme-editor/ 哎这个赞唉
<HowIsItGoing> dpkg -l | grep fcitx|grep gtk -> nothing happyaron
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Emacs Theme Editor
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: apt-get install fcitx-frontend-gtk2 fcitx-frontend-gtk3 fcitx-frontend-qt4 fcitx-frontend-qt5
<happyaron> 然后relogin或reboot，取决于你的init
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 还要这俩…… 真讨厌
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不错啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 骂google
<O0XX> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 你也是emacs党?
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 对XIM基本是不支持
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: google真讨厌
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 好，你加入 nyfair 的骂 g婊 行列
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 妥妥的双修啊
<happyaron> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 墙头党？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 装上这俩包还要env么？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> happyaron: ...
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 重启试试，ubuntu不需要，debian需要
 * O0XX 抵制墙头草!
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 好吧，待会重启试下
 * adam_magic_pack 困
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 碎
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 速度试试吧
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我一会儿要afk
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我现在在handle P1
<HowIsItGoing> 完全走不开……
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: P1是啥
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: Priority 1?
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 你可以想象USN
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 恭喜
<HowIsItGoing> 当然它不是USN
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: USN 优先级一点都不高
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 到了support这说不定就高了
<O0XX> happyaron: UE team哪有优先级高的事情...
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: DSA 我做N个了，USN 比我这志愿者的也没啥快的
<O0XX> happyaron: 也不错, 出去玩优先级最高
<happyaron> O0XX: ...
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ...
<happyaron> O0XX: 尼玛我老板说让6月份把搜狗输入法在手机上跑起来
<O0XX> happyaron: zanzanzan
<O0XX> happyaron: 招人不?
<happyaron> O0XX: 然后我组有三个人跟他说，老板你是想我们死么
<happyaron> O0XX: 不招
<O0XX> happyaron: 我过去帮你 support
<freeflying> happyaron: 你还在北外兼职
<happyaron> O0XX: support 不了啊，回头给我项目写代码？
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见猴总
<happyaron> O0XX: 写代码就是最好的 support
<O0XX> happyaron: 不写..
<O0XX> freeflying: 拜见壕
<roylez> O0XX: 指望你写代码？不如指望蛤蟆屁眼里长出离子炮
<gfxmode> happyaron: 测试的呢
<happyaron> gfxmode: 测试人手足够
<O0XX> roylez: 明明是 阿姆斯特朗回旋加速喷气式阿姆斯特朗炮
<happyaron> gfxmode: 商务、项目经理、产品、设计、测试、运营，这些都有了。就差程序员。
<O0XX> happyaron: 差送盒饭的么?
<happyaron> O0XX: 不差
<O0XX> happyaron: 这都有..
<happyaron> O0XX: 行政大哥可以管
<gfxmode> happyaron: 坑挖好了 就差程序员往里面跳的感觉
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 亚马逊只有感觉比转运方便啊
<O0XX> gfxmode: you got it
<happyaron> gfxmode: 对的对的
<happyaron> chihchun_afk: 老大，求MX4
<O0XX> happyaron: 问 iMadper 我只能告诉你这么多了
<happyaron> O0XX: 啥？
<O0XX> happyaron: 你懂的
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那个数据中心的快些
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: az的这个很慢
<happyaron> 为毛在我想打电话的时候手机开始刷新版。。。
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 哪个?
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 我用着还行
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> ChanServ: 求 mx4
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> chihchun_afk: 求  mx4
<cherrot> jiero, 找万人斩
<cherrot> roylez, =。=
<jiero> cherrot, 都找了。 我这么弱找谁都一样。
<cherrot> jiero, 多读书
<jiero> cherrot, 不读小说。。。
<O0XX> ChanServ: 求 mx4
<O0XX> ChanServ: 求年薪1个亿的offer
<happyaron> O0XX BuKaiXin|Cuo 跟 ChanServ 求是啥意思
<happyaron> jiero: 解忧杂货店不错滴
<jiero> happyaron, 。。。我给妹子买过。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯你自己都不看送妹子有啥用
<jiero> happyaron, 没啥，反正又不追对方。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯，要不就拉黑了是么……
<jiero> happyaron, 我不喜欢有故事，有情节的。。。
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
 * jiero 拜见 cherrot 肉肉
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜三薪美帝人生赢家
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 美亚？ 我都不在那买东西了，日淘妥妥的
<happyaron> cherrot: 我单薪，在兲朝，也不是赢家
<jiero> HowIsItGoing, 话说壕是不是只在国内买东西
<happyaron> cherrot: 跟你比不了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 不懂日语啊
<jiero> 王八朝？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 日淘就 没被睡过，我美淘连淘裤子都要去海关取
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒，新首壕，人生赢家妹子壕
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 日亚有英文版
<freeflying> 一个北京人，1984年为了圆出国梦，卖了鼓楼大街一个四合院的房子，凑了30万，背井离乡到意大利淘金…
<freeflying>      风餐雨宿，大雪送外卖，夜半学外语，在贫民区被抢7次被打3次……
<freeflying>     辛苦节俭，如今已两鬓苍苍，30年了，终于攒下100万欧元(人民币768万)打算回国养老享受荣华！一回北京，发现当年卖掉的四合院现中介挂牌8000万，
<jiero> freeflying, 。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 加班都只够壕一个单薪的 。。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 日亚价格不如美亚给力啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 快啊，跟淘宝差不多
<happyaron> cherrot: 你加班之后就更土豪了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 除非便宜很多，否则我基本不考虑美亚了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 日亚虽然能选英文，不过页面上基本还是日文
<gfxmode> 明天去东涌徒步 搬了一周的砖 要去休息放松
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我都是中亚美亚淘宝选好了东西去日亚直接搜型号比价
<O0XX> happyaron: http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_378983.htm
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 传搜狗计划在美上市 估值超30亿美元_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<O0XX> happyaron: 你这是要发啊
<happyaron> O0XX: 我又没有股权期权什么的
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> happyaron: 壕
<gfxmode> 我看你们ip 大部分都是北京的 是么？
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你下周一整周请假?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 不啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 下周三开始休假, 一周
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: .
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: CDO今天又一个毕业了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 真心爽...
<O0XX> iMadper: 上班别干羞羞的事情
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: http://warubure-anime.com/product/detail_OTHERS01.html
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ TVアニメ「聖剣使いの禁呪詠唱＜ワールドブレイク＞」｜OTHERS
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 这又是啥
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 换换换
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 字体啊
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 真心赞, 换换换
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 我的眼睛已经够瞎了
<O0XX> iMadper: 买买买吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 总用公司的不好
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 趁现在有折扣赶紧买, 过几天你被挖走了就没折扣了
<iMadper> O0XX: adam_magic_pack: 别光说, 给钱啊.
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 东风风度MX6靠谱啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 我要是换车就换这个了
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥价格?
 * O0XX 这么贵...
<freeflying> O0XX: 奇骏改标啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 太楞了
<freeflying> O0XX: 城市suv里我就喜欢这种啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 网友评论: 不想多看一眼。丑得估计连亲妈多不要它
<O0XX> freeflying: 据说没有esp?
<freeflying> esp有吧
<freeflying> 话说esp真启动，早来不及了吧
<O0XX> freeflying: 网友说没有...
<O0XX> freeflying: 这种大车 esp 应该还是管点用的
<freeflying> O0XX: 帕杰罗上都没
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: BuKaiXin|Cuo 现在还有8折码么?
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: amazon? 没有了吧
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 想买双鞋
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 好像不对
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 应该没有了
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 不太清楚哎
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 买的话凑单个钱包？
<jusss> hoxily: ping
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/321391
<^k^> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ⇪ 海淘券码：美国亚马逊 时尚品类 额外8折码，内有好价汇总_美国亚马逊_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 好像有？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 犇
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CQKFVLU?t=joyo01y-20&tag=joyo01y-20
<^k^> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ⇪ Amazon.com: Tumi Alpha Bravo Beale Mini Messenger, Baltic, One Size: Clothing
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这个包真不错
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 怎么这贵
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: BuKaiXin|Cuo O0XX amazon怎么回事 第三次给我30天免费prime....
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 鼓励你买买买
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 求带钱包
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我先试试这个码
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 用以前的码试试
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: The promotional code you entered has expired.
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 额
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 15 点过了？
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/479115 这个钱包放红毛会漏出来不
<^k^> BuKaiXin|Cuo: ⇪ Timberland 添柏岚 Cavalieri 男款钱包 $19.99_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 露
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 那是啥？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 谁毕业了？
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 可能不是都能用 需要参加活动的吧
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 不是说不露么
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> adam_magic_pack: 看着挺窄，说不露的那个估计是黄牛
<adam_magic_pack> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 我缺个钱包 现在用得钱包是个很讨厌的人给买的, 觉得一直用太没有骨气了 =,=
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> …………………………
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 这也行
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你买啥啊?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 8折码早就销声匿迹了.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 还没买 准备买鞋子
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现存的八折码都是过期了的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 990v3, 要么就m2040. 别的nb鞋子都很差.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 或者跟我一样mizuno吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: .....
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 都太贵了...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 等便宜的时候啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 而且, 我现在觉得柴油的牛仔裤做的真不错.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 坐等特价
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 柴油是啥
 * adam_magic_pack brb
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: mizuno有平时穿的鞋么？ 我有双丫的跑鞋，很赞
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我平时穿他家的跑鞋.
<O0XX> iMadper: 平时穿跑鞋?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 便鞋呢?
<iMadper> O0XX: 现在就是啊.
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 现在就是.
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 便鞋 是 大号 时候穿的鞋?
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 有钱人真讲究
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> O0XX: 你们真讲究啊 iMadper
<BuKaiXin|Cuo> 大号小号还穿不一样的鞋子
 * O0XX 's test
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 一个路由能充当多个ap不 ？
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 贵的可以
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 是网卡的功能 还是贵的路由里放了几块网卡 ？
<O0XX> yunfan: 不是, 你多花点钱多买几个路由就可以
<O0XX> yunfan: 粘一起
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 然后搞个黑盒
<yunfan> O0XX: no no 我想要个板子  能一次开10个ap
<adam_magic_pack> duang 成功了
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 对对对
<yunfan> 还要好携带
<yunfan> 用来去地铁上搞中间人攻击
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 买几个小的粘起来
<O0XX> yunfan: 买10个703n
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: O0XX 电池吃不消
<O0XX> yunfan: 买10个充电宝
<O0XX> yunfan: 这个组合应该可以装书包里
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 赞
<yunfan> O0XX: 你带这么多充电宝去地铁 确定能过去 ？
<O0XX> yunfan: 外面裹上铝箔
<O0XX> yunfan: X光进不去..
<yunfan> 703n  189好贵
<yunfan> O0XX:  嘿嘿的一片  人家就要你开包了
<yunfan> 我记得以前再亚马逊中国买过差不多的 50多
<O0XX> yunfan: http://item.jd.com/505129.html
<yunfan> 算了  先折腾一个
<O0XX> yunfan: 703n的马甲
<yunfan> 先冒充星巴克wifi好了
<O0XX> yunfan:  fast FWR171-3G
<O0XX> yunfan: 这个便宜
<jusss> yunfan: 冒充360 wifi
<yunfan> O0XX: 对  是 fast
<yunfan> jusss: 360的不行 他后面带随机的id
<yunfan> 要那种热门的sid 人家手机上次连过  这次自动脸上 嘿嘿
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【TP-LINKTL-WR703N】TP-LINK TL-WR703N 150M无线迷你型3G路由器【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:104.00
<O0XX> yunfan: cmcc
<jusss> yunfan: 谁闲的没事去看那个是不是真的360的。。。
<jusss> yunfan: cmcc_edu
<yunfan> jusss: 不是人家检测 是他手机不会自动连 我说的是手机自动连他以前连过的sid这个bug
<yunfan> 他不校验两次是否mac一样
<O0XX> yunfan: 漏洞壕
<yunfan> O0XX: 嗯 还有 chinenet
<jusss> yunfan: 那还得密码一样吧？
<yunfan> O0XX: 玩玩呗
<yunfan> jusss: 不需要  你自己开放就行了
<jusss> yunfan: soga
<yunfan> jusss: 像我住的如家 他就是没密码 并且名字是简单的全国通用的
<yunfan> 这个显然可以搞攻击
<O0XX> yunfan: 开个抓包抓艳照
<yunfan> 而且他只有20-25楼有信号 我再18楼弄个这种假的 别人还以为是信号强了 呵呵
<jusss> yunfan: 抓密码
<yunfan> jusss: 密码别指望 抓图才是正事
<jusss> 抓小电影
 * jusss 昨晚看了super 2010感觉Ellen Page好漂亮，是我审美观降低了吗？
<yunfan> jusss: 你这样一看就是前途不如 O0XX
<yunfan> 我就是想抓人家的微信图和陌陌图  嘿嘿
 * jusss 小萝莉Ellen Page rape了大叔， super 2010很值得一看，完事之后大叔还吐了
<yunfan> O0XX: 假如某个地方有个 sid xxx, 现在我过来 弄个信号特别好的 也开个sid xxx 会不会原来那ap的客户端都来连我了 ？
<O0XX> yunfan: 不会 migrate吧?
<jusss> 应该不会吧
<O0XX> iMadper: jusss: 开放网络就不用密码了
<gebjgd> 终于周五了
<yunfan> O0XX:  我刚才试了下  用手机开个跟公司ap一样的热点  然后我这里就只能搜到我自己开的拿个了
<yunfan> 不过水果的安全策略好点  他不自动连
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: tgif
 * O0XX 无心工作怎么办...
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: ellen page是les, 你觉得好看也没用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天德国有日偏食
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你怎么知道？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 公开出柜的啊
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 我看英文新闻的淫当然知道
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/ellen-page-comes-as-gay-680563
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Ellen Page Comes Out as Gay: 'I Am Tired of Lying by Omission' (Exclusive) - Hollywood Reporter
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你不是应该看技术性的东东吧，什么时候也关注娱乐新闻了。。。
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 这是社会新闻 不是娱乐新闻
<yunfan> O0XX: 我用我大手机开了个如家的sid 然后我的另外一个手机一开屏幕 自动连上 中招了
<O0XX> yunfan: 赞
<O0XX> yunfan: 抓到艳照要分享啊
<adam_magic_pack> 另外一个手机...
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 即使les也不影响我对美的追求！
<yunfan> O0XX: 你给我找个发射信号强的无限网卡 我要回家插到电脑上抓
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 我只是说没用
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 两个手机有什么奇怪的
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 当然没用了，连国内嫩模的手都没摸过的我，也就只能yy下而已
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你喜欢哪一位
<O0XX> jusss: 跟 roylez 混,有嫩模摸
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 我喜欢最聪明的那个
<jusss> O0XX: 跟 roylez 混，有白人妹妹摸
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/娜塔莉·波特曼
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 取标题超时 execution expired
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 曼與他人合著了二篇學術論文，皆發表於專業科學期刊上。她於1998年所寫的高中論文「以糖为底物酶催化制备氢气的简易方法」曾獲英特爾科學人才探索獎[21]。2002年，波曼在哈佛深造心理學期間，投身研究一種名為「物體恆存時額葉的活化」的記憶。
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 这个妞好眼熟
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 这个杀手不太冷里面的小姑娘
<happyaron> 啊尼玛canonistack你敢再让IO差一点么
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: ^^^
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 要不要给你大CTS提ticket
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 现在木有cts了
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我都干脆登录不上dashboard了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 现在叫啥
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 最近帝都空气如何
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 昨天三百 今天三十
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 夸张了 昨天一百五吧
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: bzr branch . develop
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX ^^ bzr是这样新建一个branch的?
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 对对对
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对对对
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=35750464544   这东西说能连2.5km 岂不是可以组MESH了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 正品usb大功率无线网卡王卡皇WLAN/WIFI接收器网络增强信号穿墙10-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: O0XX 我太笨了...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 李老板谦虚了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 对对对
<adam_magic_pack> 哪个贱一下子看粗来了
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: canonistack上能添加cpu不丢数据吗
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 给单个instance
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 先给instance加个volume，然后把数据复制到volume上，然后删掉instance，建个新的，挂上这个volume
<O0XX> iMadper: PlatformClients_PC_WWEULA_Combined_20100108_1657.pdf
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 好坑爹
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我就想编辑虚拟机
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 也许有其他办法，不过我不知道
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: TAT
<yunfan> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=40328222213   O0XX
<alvin_rxg> Title: ESP8266串口WIFI 业界里程碑 无敌价 代理供应-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<O0XX> yunfan: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<yunfan> O0XX: 帮你下了货到付款的单子
<O0XX> yunfan: 我是跟你说买买买
<yunfan> O0XX: 所以我就帮你买了啊
<O0XX> yunfan: 不用, 你自己留着用吧... 我没有这 gaoji 设备
<tryit> iMadper, adam_magic_pack 自己发现bug，然后修复bug，感觉最爽了  :-)
<adam_magic_pack> tryit: 更爽的是 自己写的bug
<O0XX> tryit: 拜高管
<tryit> O0XX, 高管的话就不会自己抓臭虫了
<tryit> adam_magic_pack, +1
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: "高中論文「以糖为底物酶催化制备氢气的简易方法」" 好高深。。。
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你确信这种论文有人发？
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 事实上发在了专业期刊 还闯进intel半决赛
<yunfan> O0XX: 我是写着白先生收的
<O0XX> yunfan: ...
<O0XX> yunfan: 地址你知道?
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 好神奇
<adam_magic_pack> 突然发现姓白可以叫 白吃
<jusss> 还可以叫 白草 白拿
<yunfan> O0XX: 送你公司一准没错
<tryit> jusss, 工作定了没
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 白日依山尽
<jusss> tryit: 木有，感觉那个公司有点不靠谱，就没定
<iMadper> 决定了, 只要公司让我用这个本一天, 我就一天不跳槽!
<iMadper> O0XX: adam_magic_pack: ^^ 是不是很有节操?
<O0XX> iMadper: 出息
<iMadper> O0XX: 真好用.
<adam_magic_pack> Joey: 送他, 赶他走
<iMadper> O0XX: 14寸, 比我12的强多了.
<yunfan> iMadper: 出息 去淘宝买个vaio 写着白先生收
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 好啊!!!!
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 送我个笔记本外加 N+4?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 赞!
<tryit> iMadper, 码农都很容易满足
<tryit> iMadper, +1
<iMadper> tryit: lol~
<happyaron> tryit: 我司员工让高管见笑了
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 你去老外那里开会，那里有没有女的？她们的智慧和相貌是成正比还是反比？
<happyaron> tryit: 要不高管送我点高大上的？
<jusss> tryit: 高管你好
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 这个东西从来都没有相关性
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 那里女的是不是很稀少？比例跟这一样？ 100:3
<jusss> 看到一些新闻说搞数学 搞计算机的女的，经常被性骚扰
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 开完会后去酒吧, 大概只去了一个女的, 而酒吧都满了, 那个姑娘是爱沙尼亚人, 还和他喝过一杯酒
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 一个实习生, 各种吃香, Linus和Greg都和她很熟, 这就是性别的优势
 * adam_magic_pack 不过那儿的barmaid都特别特别漂亮!!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/70e0a133gw1eqbavkk8w2j20c80ehjso.jpg
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: linus是不是gay ?
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 应该不是 孩子好几个了都
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我看过os revolution那个小短片，里面linus那兰花指和声音，绝对是个gay,而且还是个受
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: ESR和RMS就很像个正常男人
<adam_magic_pack> rms 绝对不正常
<adam_magic_pack> 抠脚大汉一个
<jusss> 那起码是个男人呀
<jusss> linus...一定是个小受
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 你很无聊
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 小说看多了，不好意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • virtualbox共享文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468957 我只是一名初学者，为了提高自己的ubuntu水平横下心把windows删除了，但是公司的几个软件却不得不使用windows系统，为此安装了virtualbox系统，因为是图形界面嘛，所以安装windowsxp倒也非常顺利，但是安装好以
<^k^>  ─> 后问题来了，因为我想要在ubuntu下完成绝大多数文档编辑等工作，只使用虚拟机wind …
<iMadper`> ...
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.2.0p0 (2014-12-25 revision 49005) [i686-linux] 
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.v2ex.com/t/178285
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.v2ex.com/t/178285 -- unhandled responsein get head
<adam_magic_pack> http://www.v2ex.com/t/178285#reply13
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.v2ex.com/t/178285#reply13 -- unhandled responsein get head
 * cherrot v2ex 什么时候呗ban 了？
<adam_magic_pack> ^k^: 渣渣
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 帝都的空气就靠你们了
<gebjgd> adam_magic_pack, 努力吧
<adam_magic_pack> gebjgd: 为人民服雾!
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 我和你孔叔好像岁数差不太多
<adam_magic_pack> FJKong: 你哪年的来着?
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 求问13楼在哪
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: reply13又不是comment13
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 渣渣
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 难道让我叫你当当叔吗
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 这个url生成的更渣
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, reply13的意思是啥。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 回复
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 第十三个回复
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, soga 。。。 vim统治世界
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你这人不怕老啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 当当老妖精好
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 不怕
<cherrot> happyaron, 我和当当好像年龄差不多
<cherrot> happyaron, 你懂得
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 你哪年的来着
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 86年底
<cherrot> happyaron,  你看 差不多
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯，你们都是壕
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 拜见当当壕，这周股票赚了多少
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 一点点
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 10%?
<happyaron> 看来远不止。。。
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 真的一点点
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, 买汉王的了么
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 刚和binli在讨论问题
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 不和别人讨论股票
<adam_magic_pack> cherrot: 上次和 happyaron 讨论的时候就是运气最不好的时候 所以我记住教训了
<cherrot> adam_magic_pack, lol
 * cherrot 发现好有道理   再也不跟你们讨论妹纸了
 * happyaron giggles
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 6 mins left
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: I'm your boss now
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 老板好
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 各位老板
 * adam_magic_pack 怎么风尘得很...
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 乖
 * adam_magic_pack ypwong 现在是我老板, 我觉得我得ban了他
<ypwong> adam_magic_pack, 还想去日本吗
<adam_magic_pack> ypwong: 想, 老板好
<ypwong> >:D
 * O0XX 毫无节操
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • 【疑问】你对国内ubuntu移动应用开发的市场前景怎么看？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468958 RT: 粗浅的理解是大部分人都去开发IOS、android应用了，不知道ubuntu在国内未来的市场发展前景怎么样 统计信息: 发表于 由 MrScarecrow — 2015-03-20 18:00
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不关心。。走在大街上没见几个人关心的
<^k^> adam_magic_pack,
<alvin_rxg> 机器人坏了的意思？
<alvin_rxg> 还是这样？ https://www.alvinren.xyz/test.php
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<alvin_rxg> http://www.alvinren.xyz/test.php
<alvin_rxg> waht the...
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.alvinren.xyz/test.php -- unhandled responsein get head
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com/s?ie=utf-8&wd=hi
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ hi_百度搜索
<alvin_rxg> so... 我的域名被 gfw 了？
<mjkr> cloudfront.debian.net 现在国内能连得上吗？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian Mirrors via Amazon CloudFront (@ debian.net)
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: nani？ 你们组得你不知道啊
<happyaron> mjkr: 连得上，犯不上
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Xubuntu 14.04 Chromium B站播放器中文问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468959 系统是 Xubuntu 14.04，中文字体我装了 uming gbsn00lp gkai00mp 这几个，ukai 没装，装了会导致 Firefox 下的 baidu 变成很难看的楷体。 现在的问题是 Chroimium 下 B 站播放器中文显示有问题，http://www
<^k^>  ─> .bilibili.com/video/av39795/ 这个页面的中文能显示，显示的楷体，http://www.bilibili.com/video/a …
<happyaron> 18:05 < ypwong> adam_magic_pack, 还想去日本吗
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> ypwong: 点赞啊
<roger1> topic
<yanpenn> 基于列数的中文manpages手册:https://github.com/intetnet/manpages_zh
<^k^> ⇪ fw: intetnet/manpages_zh · GitHub
<yunfan> BuKaiXin|Cuo: 发财了 ？
<kandu> yunfan: 啥时候去上海折腾呢。也好发布点折腾心得在 geek42 上分享分享
<Alice_> ...
<jiero> 黑人们。
<jusss> hoxily_: 来，再来2盘
<hoxily_> 哦
<jusss> zai
<cake> ha ha
<cake> is it a joke?
<yunfan> kandu:  过一阵就去  最近 duyue要去我家那边学驾驶 我当然得在家 而且我想学酿酒
<adam8157> gebjgd: 白胖萌, 帮我看看这个能直邮中国么? http://www.amazon.de/Acer-H6520BD-DLP-Projektor-3D-f%C3%A4hig-Kontrast/dp/B00JYNZGOE/
<yunfan> dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Acer H6520BD 3D Full HD DLP-Projektor (3D-fÀhig direkt ÃŒber HDMI 1.4a, 144Hz Triple Flash 3D, Kontrast 10.000:1, 3.500 ANSI Lumen, Full HD 1920 x1080 Pixe, MHL ) weiß: Acer: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video 价格:EUR 689,77
<yunfan> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> yunfan: 我哥要买 和我无关
<yunfan> adam8157: 土豪得弟弟
<kandu> yunfan: 酿酒！到时候去你那儿蹭吃蹭喝
<lpl> 第一次使用IRC，哈哈
<lpl> 有人吗
<^k^> lpl:点点点.  22:39
<lpl> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-21
<yunfan> kandu: 好说 下半年我估计要去魔都了
<iMadper> test
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  02:27
<iMadper> test
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  02:29
<iMadper> 赞!
<iMadper> test
<^k^> iMadper:点点点.  02:41
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点.  02:46
 * jiero 压榨 ^k^
<FJKong> happyaron:什么op
<happyaron> FJKong: 在tw频道里你是op啊
<FJKong> happyaron: 啥玩儿
<happyaron> #ubuntu-tw
<happyaron> FJKong: 你去跟大伙儿说一声，繁体的输入法也换fcitx了，只影响新装的
<happyaron> FJKong: vivid
<FJKong> 我这马上就出门了
<FJKong> 去中南了
<happyaron> FJKong: OK
<happyaron> FJKong: 去吧不急
<happyaron> 我也马上出门去机场了
<FJKong> happyaron: 一会说
<iLucky> iMadper: 你上次海淘的眼睛怎么样“？
<iMadper> iLucky: 啥? 问cherrot, 我帮他买的. 几十年前的事了, 我怎么记得住
<iLucky> iMadper: 是欧美货吗？你带着还合适吧？
<iMadper> <iMadper> iLucky: 啥? 问cherrot, 我帮他买的. 几十年前的事了, 我怎么记得住
<iMadper> 帮人家买的
<iMadper> 我有没带
<iLucky> iMadper: cherrotluo ?
<cherrotluo> iLucky, ?
<iLucky> 不知道老外带的眼镜我们带会不会太大
<iLucky> cherrot: 你有海淘眼镜吗？
<cherrot> iLucky, gunnar ?
<cherrot> iLucky, 还行吧  建议买 phantom  轻便 不累
<cherrot> iLucky, 黑框的很重
<iLucky> cherrot:gunnar是护目镜吧，我想买个近视镜
<iLucky> cherrot: 你上次在哪买的？
<cherrot> iLucky, 要给出度数表  还有瞳距
<cherrot> iLucky, 我的不用验配 美亚直接买
<iLucky> cherrot: 度数上午刚在医院验好
<iLucky> cherrot: 你不近视吧？
<cherrot> iLucky, 我戴RGP 硬性角膜接触镜
<iLucky> cherrot: 老戴RGP太麻烦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 问下笔记本装ubuntu14.04之后触控板驱动怎么装？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468970 RT，触控板是Synaptics HID Device， 在ubuntu里面没有手势，用起来很是不方便，我在synaptics官网上找到了linux驱动，但死活找不到下载。。。。。。。求解怎么把触控板驱动上呢？有了
<^k^>  ─> 手势真的可以方便很多啊！先谢过啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guoalvin — 2015-03-21 11:15
<iLucky> cherrot: Ti材质的怎么样？耐用不‘?
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<cherrot> iLucky, 我只能戴RGP    Ti 是什么 不清楚
<cherrot> iLucky, 眼镜你要多耐用？
<iLucky> cherrot: 比如从桌子上掉下来摔不变形就好
<iLucky> cherrot: 钛听说容易变形，不过我喜欢轻盈的，而且又不喜黑框
<cherrot> iLucky, I have no idea
<pamisisi> Hi,有人在吗?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • find -exec问题请教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468971 Code: find -name ‘*.c’ -exec grep -il abc {} \; 请问find的-exec里{} 和\;代表什么意思？ grep里加了-l 只显示文件名，能文件名和内容一起显示吗？ 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 blackthought — 2015-03-21 13:44
<pamisisi> 问问 linuxmint Cinnamon 17.1 里的 gnome-terminal 是哪个版本?
<jiero> 不知道变成什么。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没使用说明书吗 : "我的天啊,我再也受不了啦！ "妈妈向4岁的儿子诉苦:"你弟弟整天地哭,我简直不知道怎么办！ " "怎么,妈妈,难道你收下他的时候,没向医院要一张使用说明书?"
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468972 请问这种情况怎么解决？是系统的问题需要重装吗？ sudo apt-get install sendemail 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 您可能需要运行“apt-get -f insta
<^k^>  ─> ll”来纠正下列错误： 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： transmission-gtk : 依赖: transmis …
<taozhijiang> 灌水的呢
 * cherrot 终于找到了靠谱的python alignment plugin for vim 了。。。。代码洁癖伤不起
<jusss> so lonely
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14.04，unity，面板上的网络图标消失了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468973 面板上的网络图标消失了，在客人会话里没消失，百度谷歌的方法基本都试过了，删除的包都装回来了，还是没用。怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuccae — 2015-03-21 16:45
<anti-unix> hellooooo
<yunfan> jusss: 这几天可看到onlylove了 ？
<jusss> yunfan: 就前2天见了，这两天没
<jusss> yunfan: 我有他手机号，你要有急事的话
<anti-unix> 谁有能力黑ubs银行账户？
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 干嘛用
<sym> 诸位，刚用irc 请教个超级白的问题，怎么更新nickname
<anti-unix> gebjgd, 我有ubs 登陆用的 contract number，但没有密码
<yunfan> jusss: 我给她发短信都没回我  额
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 那管什么用
<anti-unix> gebjgd, 所以我在寻求破解
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 赞
<anti-unix> 哈哈
<jusss> yunfan: 这段时间很少见他，不知道他在干啥
<jusss> yunfan: hoxily 你们用过python编写过图形码
<jusss> tk qt 什么的
<gebjgd> jusss, 病
<hoxily> jusss: 推荐 pyqt
<gebjgd> hoxily, 效率渣
<hoxily> 能只能上C++了
<jusss> 我只是想要个聊天窗口，在一个窗口了，2个buffer,一个从网上接收信息显示，一个从键盘接收信息发送
<jusss> gebjgd: hoxily 告诉我怎么搞
<gebjgd> jusss, 告诉我怎么能让世界和平
<jusss> 或者叫frame什么的，对图像化真不知道怎么搞
<jusss> hoxily: 就跟你那个五子棋聊天一样，一个显示框，一个输入框
<jusss> gebjgd: 把人杀光了，世界就和平了
<gebjgd> jusss, 你先自杀
<jusss> gebjgd: 我又不需要世界和平
<anti-unix> 生命远远比人们认为的古老与悠久
<hoxily> jusss: 去Pyqt官网或者网上看看tutorial吧
<hoxily> jusss: 我只是见过同学用过PyQt
<jusss> gebjgd: 老外的花样真是多，把头倒过来插，然后用手touch对方喉咙里的小弟弟，太有想法了，
<gebjgd> jusss, 老外=天朝外？
<jusss> gebjgd: 洋人
<gebjgd> jusss, 越南人也是吧
<jusss> gebjgd: 特指英国美国白种人
<jusss> white trush
<gebjgd> jusss, 种族歧视？
<gebjgd> jusss, 你这是个病   得电
<jusss> gebjgd: 我就种族歧视了怎么了，有本事你来打我呀，我好怕呀
<cherrot> lol
<cherrot> 得电
<gebjgd> jusss, 自己打吧  懒的理你
<jusss> gebjgd: 我族兄弟13亿，谁怕谁
 * gebjgd 搬板凳坐看 jusss 冒傻气
<anti-unix> 雅利安人 是公认的优秀种族
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 是母认的优秀种族
<anti-unix> 掉炸天
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 你见过什么  这就掉天了
<anti-unix> 想当年，希特勒给我托过梦
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 赞
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 他告诉你今天的臭豆腐多少钱一斤了？
<anti-unix> 是啊
<anti-unix> 。。。。。。
<anti-unix> 你怎么知道的
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 赞  给来半斤
<anti-unix> 我不卖豆腐啊
<hoxily> jusss: QT的文档比较齐全。最齐全还属微软的MSDN
<gebjgd> jusss, 去用qt吧 简单及了
<anti-unix> 掉翻了
<gebjgd> jusss, 微软的东西又不跨平台  完全不需要考虑
<anti-unix> 谁说微软不跨平台，劈脸乎
<jusss> hoxily: 我刚用以前写的那个改字幕时间的py脚本改了一个1985电影的字幕时间，感觉真好用！
<jusss> hoxily: 你用它改过字幕时间吗
<gebjgd> anti-unix, 跨鸡巴毛
 * jusss 太好用了，自己都佩服自己，LOL
<anti-unix> mono就跨平台
<anti-unix> 无知的人啊
<croner> Test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  17:29
<hoxily> jusss: 我不是帮你写了一个tk的界面吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 你是指那个srt的那个还是邮件提醒的那个
<hoxily> srt那个
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  18:07
<croner2> test
<^k^> croner2:点点点.  18:09
<croner2> test
<^k^> croner2:点点点.  18:10
<zhuganglie> test
<^k^> zhuganglie:点点点.  18:13
<zhuganglie> 大家好
<^k^> zhuganglie:点点点.  18:13
<zhuganglie> 机器人好
<jusss> hoxily: 那个tk的看不懂
<hoxily> jusss: 那就搞qt吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10572.html 苹果和屁股 : 有一师范刚毕业的女老师,在黑板上画了一个苹果。 老师问学生:"小朋友们,谁知道黑板上画的是什么?" 小朋友们都抢着回答:"是一个屁股！ " 老师气的满脸是泪,去找校长评理。 校长训斥学生:"你们真是不懂事,老师这
<^k^>  ─> 么好,你们还把她气哭。" 校长看了看黑板,又说:"是谁?还在黑板上画了个屁股?！！ "
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 新人求助。Win7和Ubuntu 14.04双系统，Ubuntu软件更新器卡在“正在配置grub-pc”，界面灰化。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468975 新人求助。Win7和Ubuntu 14.04双系统，Ubuntu软件更新器卡在“正在配置grub-pc”，界面灰化。 使用ps -ef | grep dpkg 查看，进程还是存在着。 不知如何
<^k^>  ─> 排查原因。 之前遇到过一次。强制重启后，GRUB配置就有问题，后来搞了很久，把Ubu …
<ArchStacker> openssl怎么指定n、e？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sym> 大家好啊
<^k^> sym:点点点.  19:15
<sym> @^k^  :)
<sym> 怎么reply啊, 很久很久没用irc 命令都忘记了
<sym> 装了一个mac的 textual, 挺好用的
<gebjgd> anti-unix, mono那烂东西  也有人用
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为什么U盘启动的时候音响会发出啪啪的破音？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468976 音响没有问题。 以前用过一段时间的ubuntu，在日常使用过程中都会发出啪啪的破音，只有开始放音乐了才不会有，然后我受不了就把这系统删了。。 最近因为各种需求又要装上ub
<^k^>  ─> untu了，特来此地求解决方法。谢谢！ 电脑用的是笔记本 联想Y410P 统计信息: 发表于 …
<zhuganglie> 谁？
<zhuganglie> 😊
<zhuganglie> 阿姨
<iMadper> ..
<gebjgd> 猪肛裂
<zhuganglie> 嗯哼
<zhuganglie> 是猪刚烈
<gebjgd> 肛裂要少搞基
<zhuganglie> 猪刚鬣
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你又调皮了.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 无聊啊
<gebjgd> iMadper, 等午饭呢
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哪儿有姓猪的啊
<iMadper> gebjgd: 人家是朱肛裂
<gebjgd> 面对缅甸这样的军事强国的入侵，我们一没有割地，二没有赔款，三没有和亲，四没有称臣，不费一枪一弹就令其赔偿了我遇难者每人七万元，这是五千年历史从未有过的，这是我国外交史上的一次伟大胜利，弱国无外交啊，看来祖国真的是强大了，一种自豪之情油然而生
<gebjgd> zhuganglie, 不好意思  肛裂兄
<zhuganglie> 是刚鬣
<jusss> zhuganglie: 你的名字好特别
<zhuganglie> 嗯哼
<zhuganglie2> 有奔头进步了不少啊
<jusss> gebjgd: 投德国一枚炮弹，赔偿遇难者每人七万人民币，行吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 行
<jusss> gebjgd: 都尼玛飞跃边境线投弹了，这连一点拦截都不再有的，太神奇了
<jusss> gebjgd: 要是墨西哥飞跃美国边境线投弹，这算不算宣战了
<yunfan> jusss:  谁叫你胎没投好
<jusss> yunfan: 没法呀，我又不能选择投胎到谁家
<anti-unix> 都是大牛啊
<jusss> yunfan: 你用py写图形化程序吗
<yunfan> jusss: 那你bb啥
<jusss> yunfan: 过过嘴瘾
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad x230 安装14.04，找不到无线网卡，附lshw ifconfig route 等输出日志 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468978 0. uname -r 1. sudo lshw -numeric -class network 2. sudo ifconfig -a 3. sudo route -nv 4. sudo rfkill list all 上面命令在终端运行结果如下（我是用Vmware装的Ubuntu），请问是啥原因 ro
<^k^>  ─> otadmin@ubuntu:~$ uname -r 3.13.0-32-generic rootadmin@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -numeric -class network *-network de …
<ArchStacker> 知道rsa的参数怎么进行加解密那？
<jusss> 从私钥里提取公钥，然后公钥加密，私钥解密，I mean openssl not openssh
<jusss> 当然也可以用证书加密
<uraplutonium> http://www.2cto.com/Article/201208/145328.html
<^k^> uraplutonium: ⇪ 详解公钥、私钥、数字证书的概念 - 加密解密 - 红黑联盟
<yunfan> gebjgd: 欧洲人现在腌肉还用香料不
<gebjgd> yunfan, 。。。。。。我哪知道  应该用
<yunfan> gebjgd: 其实我觉得腌肉不需要香料啊  感觉是因为他们杀猪不排血导致肉容易又味道
<jiero> gebjgd, yunfan  现在下不定决心呀。。。 http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00LO3K002/ref=sr_1_2_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1426936251&sr=8-2&keywords=asus+laptop+n550&condition=used 想买。
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Amazon.com: Buying Choices: ASUS N550JK-DB74T 15.6" FHD Touchscreen Aluminum Laptop (Core i7-4710HQ, 16GB RAM, and 256GB Solid-State Drive)
<jiero> yunfan gebjgd 帮我付款吧。
 * jiero 没钱。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你做梦呢
<gebjgd> jiero, 这么贵的机器我都买不起
<yunfan> jiero: 好 等我有钱了给你付
<ArchStacker> jusss: uraplutonium 关键是现在rsa的n、d、e都是指定的，没有生成好的文件
<gebjgd> yunfan, 其实有办法做这样的肉  自己先小火煮下  血漠子就出来了
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualBOX虚拟WIN7出错，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468983 用UBUNTU环境下用VIRTUALBOX虚拟WIN7。 ubunbtu是64位的，WIN7下载的是32位旗舰版，安装的时候弹出窗口，显示： 缺少所需的CD/DVD驱动器设备驱动程序。如果您具有如软盘，CD,DVD,或USB闪存驱动的驱动程序，
<yunfan> gebjgd: 挺折腾 德国人吃内脏不
<jusss> yunfan: 吃
<jusss> "千万别找不吃内脏的男人，因为他不会吃你的pussy"
<pamisisi> Hi.
<^k^> pamisisi:点点点.  22:24
<gebjgd> yunfan, 不吃
<gfxmode> 终于把树莓派重装好了
<pamisisi> 终于把 gentoo cinnamon 装好了.
<gfxmode> pamisisi: nice
<PinoCao> gfxmode: 树莓派就是那个$25电脑？？
<gfxmode> PinoCao: 嗯 是的
<PinoCao> gfxmode: 速度如何？？
<PinoCao> gfxmode: 据说显示性能很好。。可以支持HDMI？？
<gfxmode> PinoCao: 有HDMI接口
<gfxmode> 时区设置了一下 重启 睡觉了
<sym> rasp pi可以装openelec当htpc用，也可以当webserver和下载机
<sym> 古乃every buddy
<gebjgd> sym, 懂的真多
<stardiviner> nobody now
<rabbitear_sdf> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnnIrTLlLyA
<^k^> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<rabbitear_sdf> then it is being blocked
<rabbitear_sdf> its the song by 'Knife Party' song title '404'
<rabbitear_sdf> <-- my chinese is horrible, just learning in class
#ubuntu-cn 2015-03-22
<zhuganglie> 早上好
<zhuganglie> 有没有在 ubuntu 上玩电商平台。
<zhuganglie> 好安静。
<zhuganglie> 阿姨来了没有？
<stardiviner> zhuganglie: 什么意思？
<stardiviner> zhuganglie: 为啥是在ubuntu上玩电商平台？
<zhuganglie> 只是摆弄着玩
<zhuganglie> 想在ubuntu弄个电商平台玩玩，学习一下。
<sym> zhuganglie 我再用opencart, 还不错
<zhuganglie> sym, opencart咋弄的？
<jzp113> 同志们好啊
<pamisisi> 好.这真是一个神奇的东东.
<jzp113> 哎  生活没激情
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 怎么让 fcitx 不要拦截非拼音字符？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468991 换到 14.04 以后新遇到这个问题，12.04 以前都没有。 14.04 下面的 fcitx 会把特殊字符也拦截掉，比如我用 Vim 的时候，许多非字符按键都是有意义的，星号 '*' 是快速查找, 斜杠 '/' 是查找, 冒
<^k^>  ─> 号 ':' 进入命令模式。如果切换到中文输入忘了切换回来，键入这些字符就会被 fcitx …
<uraplutonium> 改用emacs...o(∩∩)o
<jusss> 有人用xen吗
<uraplutonium> 可能是因为emacs大部分快捷键都要Ctrl或者alt，所以至少不会被ibus拦截
<uraplutonium> xen，是那个可以用在cloudstack,openstack再下面一层的虚拟化的...东东（说不清是软件还是平台...）？
<uraplutonium> 见别人用过...
<uraplutonium> 知乎上有一条问答，提问：“你在IRC经历过什么不错的事情吗？”某君回答：“找到了老婆”...
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 我刚才看了一下
<jzp113> irc有女的上吗？
<uraplutonium> 呵呵，是啊...要是真的在IRC上找到了老婆
<uraplutonium> 这女的是有多GEEK
<jzp113> 我找对象也不在这找啊
<jzp113> 几率太小了吧
<uraplutonium> 跟中彩票差不多了
<jzp113> 有人玩proxmark3吗
<jzp113> uraplutonium, 有可能是搞笑的也不一定
<uraplutonium> proxmark3,看起来好高端的样子
<gfxmode> IRC太小众了，找到老婆的率更小
<pamisisi> 哈哈, 那是,用了linux 好几年了.IRC 还不太会用.
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> irc就不是用来找老婆的
<jzp113> 找老婆要到世纪佳缘
<pamisisi> 有用gnome-shell 吗?
<zhuganglie> 俺用gnome-shell
<arinya> https://hello.firefox.com/kW-qRlgXuEY
<^k^> arinya: ⇪ err: no title
<arinya> 谁来试试这个，我没玩过
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 新娘的变化 : 结婚那夜,新娘笑着对新郎说:"看,老鼠在吃你们家的大米呢。" 第二天早上,新娘醒来,看见老鼠又在吃大米,顺手丢过去一只鞋子:"该死的老鼠,竟敢吃我家的大米！"
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • Ubuntu 12.04.2安装Haskell问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468993 提示如下问题，怎么解决 sudo apt-get install haskell-platform 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，这也许是
<gfxmode> Excel真是好帮手 写代码就用Excel
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 病
<gfxmode> gebjgd: 枚举太多了 有几百个 用Excel整理出来
<gebjgd> gfxmode, calc一样的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装 ubuntu 14.04 (64位) LTS版后出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468994 出现桌面上卡着这个 "注销", 哎, 肿么办呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 wulalaray — 2015-03-22 18:16
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 视频无损分割，Linux 有否？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468996 不转换格式，仅复制数据，修改相应文件头，速度超快。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2015-03-22 18:57
<dchxcrow> 没人？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 抱错了 : 老陈:"昨晚真倒楣。" 老李:"发生了什么事?" 老陈:"我昨晚回家早了,以往我总会在黑暗中抱住我家女佣,谁知昨晚抱住的竟是我老婆。" 老李:"那也没关系啊！ " 老陈:"可是我老婆却说～小冯,老陈快回来了,你还不快走！ "
<jiero> iMadper``, 看到你用了好多年的耳机上了 smzdm首页了。
<iMadper``> jiero: .
<iMadper``> jiero: 多年前六百多买的, 现在更贵了
<fiks> 有人知道[perl -ne 'print if /ABC/../EFG/']这种匹配模式是perl哪一块的内容，吗
<iMadper``> fiks: 就是执行啊, 有啥哪一块儿...
<fiks> 我想查它相关的用法
<adam8157> iMadper: yoooo
<iMadper> fiks: 哦, 搜索, perl oneline methods
<iMadper> adam8157: yooo
<fiks> 先谢谢啦，我去查查看
<iMadper> fiks: http://www.softpanorama.org/Scripting/Perlorama/perl_in_command_line.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ fw: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.softpanorama.org/Scripting/Perlorama/perl_in_command_line.shtml -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper> fiks: 看这个就行.
<iMadper> fiks: 曾经的perl狂热粉丝告诉你, 现在学perl, 真是不明智...
<fiks> 为什么
<iMadper> fiks: perl过时了, 有更好的工具
<fiks> 例如 python？
<fiks>  /ABC/../EFG/ 关键是这种匹配模式，我没理解它的原理
<iMadper> fiks: 你是正则表达式不会...
<fiks> 仅仅这一种而已，正则表达式我学过的
<iMadper> 卧槽, 你一说, 我也觉得这个好难理解...
<fiks> 查到了点蛛丝马迹
<adam8157> iMadper: 又在建设国家啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 没, 在看书
<adam8157> iMadper: 什么书
<iMadper> adam8157: metaprogramming in ruby2
<adam8157> iMadper: 我感到很羞愧
<iMadper> adam8157: .. ... 何必...
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过我现在在思考上面的奇怪的正则语法...
<adam8157> iMadper: 然后感到很无助
<adam8157> iMadper: 然后感到很黯淡
<adam8157> 唉...
<iMadper> adam8157: 怎么不去死?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我是个懦夫, 唉...
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 好差劲 555
<iMadper> fiks: 那个... 被骗了...
<iMadper> fiks: /就是表示要匹配/而已//
<iMadper> fiks: /// 表示要匹配一个'/'
<iMadper> fiks: /ABC/../EFG/   匹配的是  ABC/XX/EFG
<iMadper> fiks: 其中xx可以是任意字符
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... .... .....
<iMadper> adam8157: 你不是每天学go吗?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我真的不会go...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我能拿出来写程序的语言只有c/ruby...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我只有bash 555
<iMadper> adam8157: bash你都会!
<adam8157> iMadper: 唉, 人生啊
<fiks> 有木有办法只显示ABC和EFG之间的字符呢？现在在想不过没想出来
<iMadper> fiks: 有, 正则表达式里面有个技巧叫做look around
<iMadper> fiks: 就是, 只检查前面是不是xxx, 但是不匹配这个.
<fiks> 在另一个频道有大神说 [..] 是flip-flop
<iMadper> fiks: http://www.regular-expressions.info/lookaround.html
<fiks> 瞬间觉得好高端
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.regular-expressions.info/lookaround.html -- unhandled responsein get head
<fiks> 又学到了
<adam8157> flip-flop? 人字拖?
<fiks> http://lilydjwg.is-programmer.com/2012/3/24/flip-flop-in-ruby-jk-latch.32635.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ruby 中 flip-flop 表达式的真谛：JK 触发器 - 依云's Blog (@ lilydjwg.is-programmer.com)
<sym> 大概看了下隔壁大神发的文章，flip-flop好高端，原来完全不知道还能这么用
<adam8157> 依云..
<iMadper> fiks: 卧槽, 真的诶...
<sym> 是不是 打印所有行中包含ABC的line，直到读取到包含EFG的line就停止？
 * iMadper 刚才猜测的测试用例太简单了..
<fiks> 差不多
<sym> 一行代替好几行代码哦，不过这样的代码不是很dirty嘛
<iMadper> adam8157: 这电脑真好用....
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不是鄙视TP么以前
<yunfan> fiks: 这个大概是有维持内部状态的表达式把
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在还鄙视.
<iMadper> adam8157: 不服?
<adam8157> iMadper: 服
<iMadper> adam8157: 现在同步两台电脑的文件, 省的某天人家要走给我格了
<iMadper> adam8157: x230那种, 漏电的都, 怎么能不鄙视..
<adam8157> iMadper: btsync 或者 dropbox 呗
<iMadper> adam8157: 不, rsync.
<adam8157> iMadper: 以前指纹识别是那样的
<iMadper> adam8157: vga也漏电
<iMadper> adam8157: x1真心好啊.
<adam8157> iMadper: 你得要实时sync啊, 以前rh的笔记本和台式我就dropbox的
<iMadper> adam8157: 可惜不是蓝牙4.0啊.
<adam8157> iMadper: 啊? 不是?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不用吧, 每天同步一次就行
<adam8157> iMadper: 阉割机型?
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是, 都不支持5g
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂, wireless是阉割的.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我当时x230是自选配置, 特意选的bt4和intel wifi
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以, 继续鄙视tp
<iMadper> adam8157: 明智啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 它只是提供低端wireless而已
<adam8157> iMadper: 不知道选的小白 估计也用不上
<iMadper> adam8157: 这倒是.
<adam8157> iMadper: 期待下一代, 电源和边框再改进一些就更赞了
<iMadper> adam8157: usb口略少.
<yunfan> adam8157: bt4如何
<iMadper> adam8157: 昂, 边框小一些, 如果跟xps一样小, 就跟13寸的本一样大了
<sym> dropbox这几个月国内不好用了
<adam8157> yunfan: bluetooth 4.0
<sym> 我买了个HP Gen8准备自己搭gitlab和ownCloud
<yunfan> adam8157: 我知道定义 我是问你实际用起来如何
<iMadper> British Telecom 4.0
<iMadper> sym: hp gen8的意思是hp第八代xx..
<yunfan> sym: 建议你先看下其他搭建方案
<adam8157> yunfan: 无非就是快些外加低耗电
<iMadper> sym: 你没说重点是第八代啥
<yunfan> 有个全虚拟的
<adam8157> yunfan: 手环大多数都必须用bt4.0
<iMadper> yunfan: 低耗电真心赞
<yunfan> adam8157:  我就是说耗电跟性能之间的平衡
<yunfan> iMadper: 距离呢 对了  你推荐那个额耳机我在用 还行
<sym> HP的家用微型NAS服务器
<adam8157> yunfan: 而且带宽高了之后没有aptX也可以无损音乐了, 以前的蓝牙音质比shit都不如
<iMadper> yunfan: dt131?
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞.
<yunfan> iMadper: 嗯
<adam8157> yunfan: 距离不清楚
<yunfan> adam8157:  她速率能到多少？ 有没有ethernet over bt?
<iMadper> yunfan: 131是廉价货里面的良心产品. 跟其他牌子500块钱的耳机拼的
<sym> @iMadper http://www8.hp.com/au/en/products/proliant-servers/product-detail.html?oid=5379860
<adam8157> yunfan: 那叫个屁ethernet
<alvin_rxg> Title: HP ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 (@ hp.com)
<yunfan> iMadper:  加耳朵的现象回出现在带了4-5个小时以后
<adam8157> yunfan: 反正可以通过蓝牙连手机上网
<yunfan> adam8157: 为何不能叫
<iMadper> sym: 哦, 那个microServer.
<adam8157> yunfan: 不是ethernet了啊
<adam8157> yunfan: 改变的不光是物理层
<yunfan> adam8157: over嘛  模拟的嘛
<yunfan> ethernet over usb 不都有
<iMadper> sym: 四盘位不错, 不过不像专业nas有对应的app方便.
<yunfan> 貌似还有over sata
<adam8157> yunfan: 模拟出来的不是个ethernet接口
<adam8157> yunfan: 是个ppp
<yunfan> 哦 拿就完全不是了
<sym> 装个ubuntu
<yunfan>  bt4 既然功耗低 不知道可否代替wifi搞p2p连接
<iMadper> sym: 不要桌面的, 也装ubuntu?
<sym> @iMadper, ubuntu server还有啥实现不了的功能么？
<yunfan> iMadper: 有几个用ubuntu的对桌面满意的 无非是不想折腾驱动和方便装软件而已
<iMadper> sym: 没啥. 就是觉得server用ubuntu怪怪的
<adam8157> yunfan: 没那么快
<sym> webserver fileserver 本地化dropbox/git
<sym> 我linux都不用x环境的，一律ssh
<adam8157> yunfan: 其实bt4当时是nfc的竞争者
<yunfan> adam8157: 传图肯定行 你都能无损音乐了
<yunfan> adam8157: 跟nfc没法比吧 人家可以不供电呢
<adam8157> yunfan: 苹果一度叫嚣坚持金属外壳也可以做近场通信
<adam8157> yunfan: 当时也只有苹果这么想
<adam8157> yunfan: 后来就搞大裂缝和nfc了
<yunfan> 我还是看好那些可以较远距离direct的地下
<yunfan> 比如 wifi direct 还有拿个马上要出来的 lte direct
<yunfan> 到时候约泡方便
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> yunfan: 天真.
<iMadper> yunfan: imtxc啥都不用, 就用微信就约到几十个妹子了, 你折腾这些东西最后还不是没约到妹子.
<iMadper> sigh.
<yunfan> iMadper: 约泡只是我的惯用语
<yunfan> 我只是喜欢这种不用经过中央的通讯
<sym> adam8157 bt4的距离比nfc远多了把
<adam8157> sym: 和nfc比谁都远啊
<adam8157> sym: nfc直邮10cm
<adam8157> 只有
<adam8157> sym: 他想比的是wifi
<sym> 怎么没有用wifi的键盘鼠标-.-
<yunfan> wimax是不是死掉了
<yunfan> sym: 可以有 不过麻烦
<yunfan> 我买了个行车记录仪 号称有wifi的 结果要连上去 还得断网连她的热点  折腾人
<sym> 所以嘛，术业有专攻，相机现在都有wifi控制了，不过连接起来好蛋疼
<yunfan> 这就是因为她协议的问题了
<yunfan> 得支持直连得这种好点
<yunfan> 最好还支持直连多个设备这样
<sym> 当年我家里的松下等离子电视机会干扰蓝牙信号传输…… 不知道现在的设备会不会好点
<sym> 还有人在用tp的x61s么？
<gfxmode_> 刚修了一下洗衣机，感觉我不适合搞硬件
<fnb_> 好牛
<gfxmode_> sym: 我们公司的大Boss用的X40s。。。
 * sym 膜拜中
<sym> 我觉得被联想收购以前的TP都很完美
<adam8157> 准备睡觉 明早起来看球
<hoxily> jusss: 我成功解析出来题目的正确答案了
<jusss> hoxily: which one?
<hoxily> jusss: 发邮件给你的那些个题目
<hoxily> jusss: 之前
<gfxmode_> sym: 是的。联想后来出的TP质量不行，现在只有X和T系列还行
<hoxily> jusss: 可惜好像没什么用。要是解析出来的东西价值上千亿该多好 :p
<gfxmode_> adam8157: 利物浦VS曼狗 巴萨VS黄牛
<adam8157> gfxmode_: ...
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<adam8157> gfxmode_: 木鸟走了之后我就不讨厌皇马了
<jusss> adam8157: 你现在一直不用windows吗？日常生活可以吗？
 * jusss 也想脱离windows了
<adam8157> jusss: 有个虚拟机, 为了网银专业版
<adam8157> jusss: 这样已经快十年了
<jusss> adam8157: vbox？
<adam8157> jusss: .
<laxtiz> list
<sym> gfxmode_ 打死我不会买16:9屏幕的tp笔电
<sym> 太丑陋了
<gfxmode_> sym: 你最近在看笔记本么？
<sym> 现在更绝，经典的手感键盘也被取消了
<sym> 很久没看了，已经投入apple怀抱多年，不折腾了
<gfxmode_> sym: 嗯，我不喜欢巧克力键盘
<sym> 当年那台x61s现在躺在公司里当打印服务器
<sym> 装了个ssd系统依然秒开
<gfxmode_> 质量好，久经考验
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 在终端用指令操作文件时，总提示命令无法访问该文件 没有那个文件或者目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=468997 小弟，初用Ubuntu14.04 如：md5sum cuda_7.0.28_linux.run chmod +x cuda_7.0.28_linux.run 用这些命令的时候，都出现如下问题： md5sum: cuda_7.0.28_linux.run: 没有那个文件或目
<yunfan> 最近公司的ubuntu server 老出状况 不知道是系统本身问题 还是软件问题
<jusss> hoxily: 我不会java的…
<jusss> hoxily: 现在越来越感觉到oop很恶心
<hoxily> jusss: 用python写的
<jusss> 难看又长的oop
<hoxily> jusss: 我发现我不需要这么麻烦，费力气的去解析dump文件格式。
<hoxily> jusss: 只需安装luajit，用lua的调用方法，引用bytecode文件就行了。
<jusss> hoxily: …
<hoxily> 反正字节码能被luajit解读并运行。
<hoxily> 只要外面套一层资源使用的代码，正常载入字节码文件就行了。
<sym> gfxmode_ 就是电池不行，只能用半小时。已经习惯了mb的一整天待机，回不去了
<hoxily> 连反编译都不需要！
<hoxily> 舍近求远了
<jusss`> _sdf_sdf
<jusss`> windows ime sucks
<yunfan> jusss: 不会可以学
<jusss> yunfan: 太丑
<yunfan> jusss: 毛爷爷不丑
<jiero> jusss yunfan 你们都不能嫌弃毛爷爷
<mao_> 都在说我吗？　有啥事？　：）
 * sym 喜欢毛爷爷
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu下的Tor浏览器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476644 如题：ubuntu下的洋葱浏览器 zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-21 1:16
<onlylove> RainFlying: 叔欸，前几天有个事情想问你来着
<RainFlying> onlylove 关于你要在哪个地方 bg 我的问题？
<onlylove> RainFlying: 啥？啥bg
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我是说，你家里不是那么多猫么，然后家里有没养植物？都还建在不
<RainFlying> onlylove 有过一点百合，然后被猫吃了，最后猫去做检查花了两千多
<onlylove> ……
<onlylove> 这猫真TM作死能手
<onlylove> RainFlying: 所以你现在是种猫草咯？
<RainFlying> 并没有
<RainFlying> 虽然有种子
<onlylove> 种子……
<onlylove> 不是说，禾本科就好么
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 梦见先人哭诉 : 某人自祭祖归来后,夜夜梦见先人哭诉。不堪其苦,遂找高人支招。 高人掐指一算,大惊失色:"作孽啊,你竟然用染色馒头和掺了瘦肉精的肉祭祖。"
<RainFlying> 我用化毛膏的
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个网络测试的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476645 最近公司要测试工控板卡的网络性能 就是工控板通过4个网口分别与4台主机相连接收数据 工控是linux系统 4台主机是windows系统 所以我想问下有什么工具方便测试没 主要看丢包率这些参数 确定每个
<^k^>  ─> 网口收多少数据就是极限值了 我下了个iperf 这个有linux和windows版本的 我分别在这2个系统 …
<hceasy> onlylove: vps哪家强?
<onlylove> hceasy: 我从来没卖过欸，不过传说vps之王linode，然后是digital ocean？
<hceasy> linode 早沦陷了吧..
<onlylove> hceasy: 你问 FaPiao 这种经常买的
<onlylove> hceasy: 或者去论坛问qy
<hceasy> onlylove: 之前日本线路一直抽风. 换vultr了 速度不行.
<onlylove> hceasy: 那就do吧，貌似他们说西海岸还成
<nyfair> 鶸，你需要在正确地地方买房子，正好我有一套
<nyfair> hceasy: 中国馆旁精装，自带免翻墙，要不要
<hceasy> onlylove: 正在看..
<onlylove> hceasy: 要不你买牛牛那套魔都的房子？
<nyfair> onlylove: 嘛，其实也是上世纪的老公房了
<hceasy> nyfair: ....我还不如移民去东南亚.. 终身免翻墙.
<onlylove> hceasy: 其实要我说，没vps也没啥，墙什么的，现在看，就是郭嘉为了保护资本主义专门搞得，不然国内水军不把那些破网站冲的乱七八糟
<nyfair> hceasy: 印尼欢迎你
<onlylove> hceasy: 到时候不是郭嘉墙咱，是人主动墙咱
<hceasy> onlylove: 谷歌需要.
<onlylove> hceasy: google啊，那没办法了
<hceasy> nyfair: .... 还是随便自己买个岛啥的.
<onlylove> hceasy: 去爱尔兰？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我就不说g婊的capcha搞双重标准了
<hceasy> onlylove:   先不说搬家的事儿  我问问fapiao去.
<hceasy> FaPiao:
<hceasy> FaPiao:  vps哪家强..
<nyfair> onlylove: 美国ip只要点个勾就能过验证，日本ip要敲字母，中国ip他妈的要看图解谜，简直恶心透顶
<nyfair> onlylove: g婊怎么还不去死
<onlylove> nyfair: 证明美国人智商低
<onlylove> nyfair: 总之google一堆毛病就是了
<onlylove> nyfair: 以前能用的时候我也烦
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在不能用了，倒也没太大不舒服
<hceasy> onlylove: 为何我没碰到过...
<hceasy> onlylove:  谷歌没给我过验证码啊...
<nyfair> hceasy: 因为你不需要上需要capcha的站
<onlylove> hceasy: 你弄个洋葱浏览器
<onlylove> hceasy: 然后用那个多搜索几次，烦都烦死你
<hceasy> onlylove: 就是谷歌验证码对吧.
<hceasy> onlylove: 那个接入后貌似是接入的人选择用哪种验证码的.
<onlylove> hceasy: 不是
<onlylove> hceasy: 洋葱只是一个个例，比较容易触发而已
<hceasy> onlylove: ... 想到了   洋葱浏览器 那个P2P 来着... 不触发都怪了.
<hceasy> onlylove: 洋葱的出口 你是用来搜东西 别人不见得用来干嘛  比如木马命令 爬虫 谷歌不给你最难的验证码都说不过去.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • test  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476646 test zz: 男菜鸟 — 2016-03-21 11:32
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席qiao，今下午谁的电话面啊，都会问啥
<FaPiao> ooOO_OOoo: onlylove: yoooo
<FaPiao> onlylove: 你面首席他们组啊?
<onlylove> FaPiao: 嗯
<onlylove> FaPiao: 说是电话面
<FaPiao> onlylove: 都在帝都还电话面?
<FaPiao> onlylove: 帽帽真良心.
<onlylove> FaPiao: 不管怎样，能成最好，毕竟最近都是外包公司的offer
<FaPiao> onlylove: 首席他们组的话, 准备一下shell/python, 会c最好, 然后了解一点儿操作系统知识, 没理由不过的.
<onlylove> FaPiao: 我TM现在看见操作系统心理就发慌，原来intel有一个外包，问我计算机启动流程，简直要发疯，那货差点把片上信号传递让我讲清楚，我心想有那能力我去你那外包，我有病
<onlylove> FaPiao: c要会到啥程度
<FaPiao> onlylove: 随便会点儿就行吧
<FaPiao> onlylove: c面试不都是给个指针题, 或者问一下static的几个作用?
<onlylove> FaPiao: 我讨厌指针，如果指针函数或者数组，那更讨厌
<FaPiao> onlylove: 又不用你写, 也就面试的时候混过去就行了.
<nyfair> 片上信号传递我能讲清楚，然而启动流程还是算了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你如果能讲明白，你就可以设计CPU和主板了
<nyfair> onlylove: 我们专业本来就能设计板子啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 我可是历史系的历史发明家
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 看到消息说 Ubuntu 16.04 整合了来自“麒麟”的代码，是否属实？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476647 看到消息说 Ubuntu 16.04 整合了来自“麒麟”的代码，突然觉得 Ubuntu 不再安全！ 依据过去20年的使用经验，任何“中国版”都是流氓软件！ 我不明白 ubuntu 为什么
<^k^>  ─> 要这么做？？ zz: g2m.agent — 2016-03-21 13:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 目前有没有在ubuntu15.10上安装nvidia vulkan355驱动成功的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476648 问下，目前有没有在ubuntu15.10上安装nvidia vulkan355驱动成功的？ 并且可以切换显卡。 zz: KOSKERS — 2016-03-21 13:09
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：Linux平台下面如何画机架图？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476650 各位，我们都知道visio可以设计如下图所示的机架图，那么在linux平台下有什么工具可以实现机架图的设计呢？ zz: wptskybzy — 2016-03-21 13:28
<onlylove> 靠，这年头，这么多被害妄想症
<onlylove> 整合了点来自麒麟的代码就不安全了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你回复那么快做啥，我就修改下帖子
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 心情不好啊
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 想要年薪50w啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 靠……我只求一半就好
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 这样要不了几年之后我大概可以回家种田了
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 想得美
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 靠，回家种田都不准？
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不是不准, 是你做不到了
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 有啥做不到
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你之前才种了几年地
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你确定技艺都还保留?
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你种地的耐力比村里的李二狗好?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 这没啥好担心的，我担心的是，种田技术有没有更新
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 对农作物状态的把我有村里的王寡妇好?
<ZeroCopy> 把握
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 耐力？现在都机械化了好不
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 机械化占比多少才?
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你们农药用无人机喷洒了吗?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 用了啊
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 卧槽, 你们都无人机喷洒农药了????
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你当我哪个山沟里面的？
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 平原地区没用无人机的特别多啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 是不是无人机不知道，飞机撒药这很正常
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你们村和周边村有钱
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 靠，不用飞机，那是省钱
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 用飞机，那是省事
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 10+w一个
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 反正就那么几天啊，租咯
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 就和收割机什么的一样
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 那几天租
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 那你回去种地吧
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 你们现代化种植了都
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 不用飞机打药也一样啊……
 * ZeroCopy 去把代码改成零拷贝去
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不一样.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你别说你以为的种地，是用牛犁地吧？
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不, 但是无人机种地在(大河南河北)很少的
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 老实讲，我很小的时候家里还是用镰刀的，后来有了收割机，再后来就联合收割机了
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 联合收割机都有.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 当年不用联合收割机的理由是，不如手工收的多，漏地里面太多
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 地面系的机械大家都有.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 不租飞机打药也就那么回事啊……
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 打药人要进去啊, 要跟着一起吸农药啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 靠，北京雾霾哪几天看看那些人的装备，比打药的时候差多了好么
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 还雾霾，根本就没啥事情
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 大惊小怪
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 打药的时候，那绝对蒙的和防化兵似的
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 现在不让卖高毒药，就只能多打几次
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 连h25都没
<darkduke> 有沒有人出來吹牛比?
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: https://threddit.com/5916/ts/white   想买这个诶
<ubrl> ZeroCopy: ⇪  Copying and Pasting Threddit by ThePracticalDev
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: 有原图, 直接taobao做吧?
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 巨牛你来了
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 这你都知道
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 啥?
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 这个不是火了好久?
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 巨牛
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 哦, 我一直知道你是巨牛啊
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 不要大庭广众开黄腔
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: hamo告诉我的
<harajuku> wo cao
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 不知道怎么回事, vbox里的win7现在IO性能差的要死 简直没法用了快
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: host是啥啊?
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 有ssd吗?
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: mac有, 但是开了全盘加密, linux没有, 但是也加密了block
<hceasy> 下一代nexus 大概什么时候.
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 不用win7了呗
<crise> ChanServ:
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 为了避免win7退市跟xp一样, 微软搞了很多策略的
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 比如, 强行升级win10, 比如, 负优化win7.
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 偶尔还是要用的, 记得以前没这么差IO performance
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 可能负优化了呗
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 这招还是跟淫威妲学的
<harajuku> ZeroCopy: 你没有win的虚拟机?
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 没有啊
<ZeroCopy> harajuku: 我两个arch, 一个ubuntu.
<harajuku> huntxu: 老了
<onlylove> harajuku: 你要windows虚拟机做啥
<huntxu> harajuku: 年纪大了
<harajuku> onlylove: 三个软件+IE
<onlylove> harajuku: 你自己是不是开着windows的自动更新啊
<harajuku> 必须开
<onlylove> 还TM必须开，我开了自动更新，物理机器都卡的要死，自己作死
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjY3MDAwNzI4.html?from=y1.3-idx-uhome-1519-20887.212790-212949.8-1.1-8-1-8-0
<onlylove> windows自动更新一旦发起飙来，管你多好的机器
<ubrl> ZeroCopy: ⇪ 【爆笑】“大力哥”再现身 诠释“钻石星辰拳”—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<hceasy> ZeroCopy: 对了 你arch 是kde 还是 ??
<wsdjeg> 刚装好arch你们都用什么桌面的
<hceasy> wsdjeg: kde
<onlylove> hceasy: 你要是找kde用户的话我倒是知道 happyaron 是用kde的
<wsdjeg> gnome不好？
<hceasy> wsdjeg: 个人习惯而已.
<hceasy> onlylove: 一个叫什么pa***shell的 好像是个桌面工具  老崩 ..
<wsdjeg> 那wm呢
<hceasy> wsdjeg: 没用过那么多.
<wsdjeg> windows manager
<hceasy> wsdjeg: 就kde 跟另一个fedora 默认的叫啥.
<onlylove> hceasy: 不知道那啥，我很久不用kde了
<hceasy> onlylove: kde现在界面啥的  还可以.
<ZeroCopy> hceasy: 我不装kde/gnome之类的
<wsdjeg> 我一直用的ubuntu
<hceasy> ZeroCopy: 一直命令么...
<onlylove> hceasy: 知道，但是个人习惯，如果机器开机内存不控制在200以内难受
<wsdjeg> 6～15.10
<ZeroCopy> hceasy: 我startx 起stumpwm
<wsdjeg> 恩，
<onlylove> hceasy: 更早之前还少，但是后来发现不现实
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 病的不轻
<ZeroCopy> ooOO_OOoo: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjY3MDAwNzI4.html?from=y1.3-idx-uhome-1519-20887.212790-212949.8-1.1-8-1-8-0
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 咱曾经是穷人，现在依旧是穷人，虽然内存够大了
<hceasy> ZeroCopy: 装的时候看到说kde最新的不错 刚好以前也是kde 就上了.
<ZeroCopy> hceasy: kde好
<wsdjeg> 今天回去装i3
<wsdjeg> 太帅了
<onlylove> i3说自己帅，估计awesome不服
<wsdjeg> openbox
<wsdjeg> 就这几个，不知道哪个合适
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 有关OOM killer和磁盘缓存的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476652 本人内存较小（1.5G），且不用swap分区。有时候不小心程序开多了会导致硬盘狂转，鼠标、键盘完全失去响应，连杀进程的机会都没有（不考虑使用SysRq，因为有时候正在编辑文档）。 比
<onlylove> 现在网络主管都要30岁以下了
<onlylove> 还有个上海的招聘，写着要新疆本地人
<onlylove> 这些HR是不是越活越傻了
<onlylove> 论坛又502了
<onlylove> 1.5G内存，还不要swap，作死
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席，你社说好3点有面试的
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 还是我记错了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 3点？ 是我们老板联系你的？
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 她只给我说会先和你有个电话面试，不过具体的时间我就不知道了。
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 那就是4？当时vivian说今下午，我记不太清了
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 如果你老板忘了，我是不是可以出去玩了
<netsnail> 为什么aufs进不了kernel
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 当时还特别强调，一小时左右，我刚才专门去充了50块花费
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • surface pro 4 安装14.04版本后键盘没法用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476654 有什么办法吗？而且我的蓝牙也驱动不了，网络也有问题，无线网络在电脑重启后是连不上的，必须删除了再重启电脑重新搜索才能用。 zz: sunkiss — 2016-03-21 15:04
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 刚出去了下
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 要不你打她电话问问 ？
 * onlylove 总觉得北京的招聘被外包包圆了
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 再等下
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我要是打她电话会不会不好……
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 她要是问谁给我的号码，我说vivian还是首席kdump测试
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 额。。
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • surface pro 4 安装14.04版本后键盘没法用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476655 有什么办法吗？而且我的蓝牙也驱动不了，网络也有问题，无线网络在电脑重启后是连不上的，必须删除了再重启电脑重新搜索才能用。 zz: sunkiss — 2016-03-21 15:11
<onlylove> 难道我记错了，是周三下午一点？
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • surface pro 4 安装14.04版本后键盘没法用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476656 有什么办法吗？而且我的蓝牙也驱动不了，网络也有问题，无线网络在电脑重启后是连不上的，必须删除了再重启电脑重新搜索才能用。触摸屏更没法用。 zz: sunkiss — 2016-03-21 15:
<^k^>  ─> 14
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛，python的urllib是不是有问题啊，感觉网络吞吐好慢，动不动就hang住，只能把timeout设小retry
<onlylove> nyfair: urllib2呢
<nyfair> python3哪来的urllib2
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 谁在面试啊，感觉给我在放水
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 我们组的一个 Senior QE
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 面完了 ？
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 正在
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 强，你还能边打扯皮边面试
<ZeroCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 贵组的senior是谁?
<onlylove> dup？
<onlylove> driver update?
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 对.
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 有啥拿不准的赶紧问我, 我在线帮你
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 毕竟我是从那个组出来的.
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 来不及了……刚问我怎么识别模块版本签名
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 问我还要问啥
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 哦. 这种问题帮不了你..
<onlylove> bash调用函数，函数是文件名？
<ZeroCopy> 没读懂..'
<ZeroCopy> eval?
<onlylove> 调用第三方文件里面的函数
<ZeroCopy> . 或者 source啊
<ooOO_OOoo> include 也行啊
<onlylove> source
<onlylove> 面试完了
<ZeroCopy> 好.
<onlylove> 大概半小时
 * onlylove 安心等结果
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 他会找你们开会讨论么，还是说直接和你们老板汇报
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 直接report给老板.
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: ^^
<onlylove> 好吧……
<onlylove> 但愿不要让他太失望
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 1比1比例完全仿微信app项目源码转让出售  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476657 1比1比例完全仿微信app项目源码转让出售 新版增加： 更新记录 2015年12月20日 发布WeiYuan V2.5 ....... 增加商户模块在线支付/优化商户模块功能流程； ‘发现’栏目增加“社区”功能模块；
 * onlylove 做好被pass的觉悟，继续刷简历
<nyfair> python简直是屎，换了个eventlet库搞socket，终于不会hang了
<nyfair> 但是性能依然是屎
<onlylove> nyfair: python的性能一直渣，人说了，这不是我们的关注点
<nyfair> 我现在不管性能啊，但你不能没抓100个网页就hang住吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛觉得那货渣，不如写个好用的module吧？
<onlylove> nyfair: 100个网页就挂？内存？还是啥别的原因？
<nyfair> onlylove: 都不是，socket问题
<nyfair> onlylove: 没挂，就是socket读取不了直到timeout
<nyfair> onlylove: 而且是单线程，没玩花的
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 来一起写crystal
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 什么鬼
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: ruby的翻版.
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 比golang快.
<Lucky__> test
<ubrl> Lucky__:点点点.  16:33
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 贴个介绍来
<ZeroCopy> 芒果+甜橙味的奥利奥... 好难吃.
<Lucky__> firefox播放youtube视频没声音怎么办
<ZeroCopy> Ruby-inspired syntax.
<ZeroCopy>     Statically type-checked but without having to specify the type of variables or method arguments.
<ZeroCopy>     Be able to call C code by writing bindings to it in Crystal.
<ZeroCopy>     Have compile-time evaluation and generation of code, to avoid boilerplate code.
<ZeroCopy>     Compile to efficient native code.
<nyfair> Lucky__: 卸载gstreamer
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 就是个有类型推导 + 静态 + 强类型 + 编译型语言.  语法跟ruby一样.
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 能用pure ruby的库否
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 不能啊
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 芒果味，你好口味
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 那不玩了，我就用ruby好了
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 我都说了难吃了.
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: +1
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: jruby吧
<nyfair> why?
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: å¿«.
<nyfair> 比mri快？
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: jruby比ruby块多了
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 必须.
<nyfair> what?
<nyfair> jpython可是屎一样的东西
<nyfair> jython
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: python的生态不了解.
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: ruby的话, 明显jruby快很多.
<Lucky__> nyfair: 我没找到这个扩展
<nyfair> http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64q/jruby.html, 不是半斤八两么
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 404 Not Found
<nyfair> Lucky__: 哪个啊
<Lucky__> nyfair: gstreamer
<nyfair> Lucky__: 你装的什么os，什么版本的firefox
<nyfair> gstreamer-0.10-{good,bad,ugly...}
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 但是, 实际上各种网站性能遭不住了, 都是要换jruby来解决的
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 何况, jruby用的版本太旧了
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 那个版本还没重新设计呢.
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 你看他下面写的用的jruby的版本.
<Lucky__> nyfair: win10, 最新版本的45.0.1
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> Lucky__: 装flash!!!
<nyfair> Lucky__: 坑！！！
<nyfair> Lucky__: windows还不装flash?
<Lucky__> nyfair: 装了flash了
<Lucky__> nyfair: 其他网站播放视频正常
<nyfair> Lucky__: 强制flash播放
<Lucky__> nyfair: 就youtube播视频没声音
<Lucky__> nyfair: 怎么强制
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: JRuby 9000 includes an preliminary version of support for the Truffle language implementation framework and Graal JIT compiler from Oracle Labs.    你看, 9k系列开始才有这些.
<Lucky__> twitter也没声音
<nyfair> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-flash-video-player/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: YouTube Flash Video Player :: Add-ons for Firefox
<nyfair> Lucky__: 你装的第三方firefox?
<Lucky__> nyfair: 不是，用你给的插件解决了
<Lucky__> nyfair: 为什么强制flash播放就有声音了
<nyfair> Lucky__: 因为html5的video功能就是个屎
<Lucky__> thx
<nyfair> u r welcome
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得10自己内置flash来着？
<onlylove> nyfair: 原来adobe组里面的小姑娘整天研究怎么拆了那个
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个是edge用的啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 对啊对啊，她们就是要测试edge浏览器的flash插件好像
<onlylove> nyfair: 毕竟她们手里的build都是adobe还没公开的
<nyfair> onlylove: 我放弃了，河南饭桶连个socket都写不好，我改用goagent用的那个greenlet了
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥东西一定要用python3哇，换别的，ruby什么的
<nyfair> onlylove: python2一样，现在换ruby，写着玩
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 用ruby的话, 尽量少用c extension. 这样可以无痛迁移到别的ruby实现.
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 搞crawler脱不开nokogiri
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 恩, 这个是.
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 自己parse显得蛋疼
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 恩...
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 氮素, nokogiri是支持jruby的.
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: Nokogiri parses and searches XML/HTML using native libraries (either C or Java, depending on your Ruby), which means it's fast and standards-compliant.
<nyfair> ZeroCopy: 我知道啊，但是nokogiri得jruby版本基本可以算不同的玩意了，mri版本用的是libxml，jruby用的java原生的
<nyfair> 问题是这丫不能写个纯ruby的啊，我又不关心性能
<ab-zm> 混血是原道！
<nyfair> 麻蛋，干脆用node了，直接jquery
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 直接node好啊
<ZeroCopy> nyfair: 你这个需求, node合适.
<nyfair> 要不试试mozilla的新花瓶 https://github.com/servo/rust-selectors
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - servo/rust-selectors: CSS Selectors matching for Rust
<onlylove> 为啥我看到他们说，我们随时可能把API给拆掉
<Freebuilder> 「VNC协议使用大量的带宽」，要多大，看高清视频的带宽？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 这种事情，开一个看看不就知道了
<onlylove> 说起来，x forwarding用的带宽到不是很多，但是呢，wayland好像没forwarding
<Freebuilder> 我在想象平板登录 Linux 主机中虚拟 Windows 的情景
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 16.04 又是长久支持版吗？
<onlylove> 带LTS的就是，不过我觉得无所谓
<dwl301> 5å¹´
<higgx> ..
<orzzz> 非lts版本的支持周期太短了...
<onlylove> 跟着update不就完了，最多更新一次死一次嘛
<ab-zm> -^-
<darkduke> 中國人能把制造業做好就可以了,不要搞什麼高精尖與基礎研究,我們做不來的....
<leon_e> 神论==
<darkduke> 我總感覺我們的大陸政府一直活在夢中....
<darkduke> 就沒醒過....
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装时有一事不明，关于分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476661 不是说linux都是挂载目录吗，为什么安装分区是还要问是主还是扩展 zz: mrfox — 2016-03-21 20:12
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有比较新的无线网卡的解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476664 我的电脑比较新联想，y700，网卡是intel dual band wireless AC 3165貌似没有对应的驱动，怎么才能用无线网 此外，求一个师傅，本人好学，但是门外汉，苦于没有方向，谢谢啦 z
<^k^>  ─> z: 908221509@qq.com — 2016-03-21 21:51
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 关于tar解压安装tor-browser文件的逻辑关系请教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476665 在学习LINUX的目录结构过程中，得知FHS机构在对LINUX目录进行标准规范的时候，建议平时将应用程序安装在/usr/local/目录下，而我在安装tor-browser浏览器的过程中，tor官方及
<^k^>  ─> 软件使用者都提示在解压tor-browser浏览器的时候尽量不要使用root权限，那么，现在就存在 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 莎士比亚 : 甲:如果莎士比亚现在还活著,一定会有很多人跑去瞻仰他。 乙:废话！谁不想看看一个活了四百多岁的人到底长什么样子。 甲:………
<nyfair> yunfan: 老司机老司机，你以前发的那个qq群关联图的网站能再发一遍吗
<hceasy> 老司机 带带我.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.0.4lts 版本编译错误，在线等，求破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476666 在ubutu 上编译vlc for android 的时候卡在了这里 一直提示我没有安装lua 或者它不是32位的 但是我的确有安装的啊 怎么破在线等 checking if /home/mizi/docment/android-ndk-r10e/toolchains/arm-linux-a
<^k^>  ─> ndroideabi-4.8/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc --sysroot=/home/mizi/docment/android-ndk-r10e/plat …
<yunfan> nyfair: https://qqgroup.insight-labs.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: QQ群关系可视化查询 每一个被GFW的网站都是一个伟大的网站
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian testing和ubuntu哪个包更新?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476669 debian testing和ubuntu哪个包更新? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-22 11:41
<hoodex> 刚才在尝试
<hoodex> 我靠，图好大。
<hceasy> 好想干点儿什么.
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 能否用脚本实现：把当前鼠标点击的文件的路径名复制到剪贴板上？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476670 我百度了好久都没找到方法。各位有空试试？ zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-03-22 11:48
<nyfair> yunfan: 赞美老司机
<yunfan> nyfair: 没事发点黄图黄书给我看就行了 说其他的没卵用 不说了 我还要出去看房子 tmd
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47570
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 调查发现花更多时间在社交上让聪明的人感到不快乐
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 考虑到某墙的因素,公网用debian sid还是archlinux更好?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476671 考虑到某墙的因素,公网用debian sid还是archlinux更好? 现在我这里连archlinux的wiki都打不开了 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-22 12:28
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 火狐浏览器上下页面滚动得时候花屏怎么回事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476672 是intel+nvida双线卡，14.04版本，没有装显卡驱动类软件 zz: 908221509@qq.com — 2016-03-22 14:11
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian jessie官方库里没有android模拟器?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476673 Debian jessie官方库里没有android模拟器? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-22 14:33
<netsnail> gnome-shell 的扩展插件wobbly windows为什么那么不流畅？
<netsnail> 是我的集成显卡问题吗
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • iptables的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476674 Code: iptables -P INPUT DROP iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED  -p all -j ACCEPT 发现wget无法访问web服务器80端口了,web服务器发送回来的数据包难道不是ESTABLISHED状态的么? zz: achengmao — 2016-03-22 15:10
<hceasy> 有人在么.
<ubrl> hceasy:点点点.  15:30
<hceasy> ubrl: time
<ubrl> hceasy, .. 休息一下 ..  15:30
<hceasy> ubrl: /help
<hceasy> ubrl: ?
<ubrl> hceasy,
<ubrl> hceasy, 休息一下..  15:30
<onlylove> hceasy: 哭熊你又咋了
<hceasy> onlylove: 自己搜索下解决了.
<hceasy> onlylove: 就是忽然想到之前的疫苗问题
<onlylove> hceasy: 这边是吹水的地方，别问技术问题
<hceasy> onlylove: 都是哪里盈利的.  那玩意儿记得都是国家统一发放  怎么会有人倒卖
<hceasy> onlylove: 查了资料后才知道还分一类二类.
<hceasy> onlylove: 还好没钱去注射二类.
<onlylove> hceasy: 狂犬病这种没必要统一发放
<onlylove> hceasy: 统一发放这种……都是针对新生儿
<hceasy> onlylove: 恩 也是查了资料后才知道这东西分一类二类.
<hceasy> onlylove: 一类统一放 二类不强制注射 可以自己采购.
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后倒卖的是有关系能拿到货的.
<onlylove> hceasy: 反正自从没了投机倒把罪，中国人见到啥赚钱就想倒卖啥
<onlylove> hceasy: 连卖尸体的都有
<hceasy> onlylove: 有需求就有市场.
<onlylove> hceasy: 阴魂算哪门子需求
<onlylove> hceasy: 阴婚
<hceasy> onlylove: 原味内衣算哪门子需求..
<onlylove> hceasy: 你直接找妹子要就行呗？
<hceasy> onlylove: 我只是说有些需求在正常人看起来是很奇葩的. 但不代表没这个需求.
<hceasy> onlylove: 所有什么奇奇怪怪的东西卖来买去  也没什么好惊讶的..
<hceasy> onlylove: 另外正常人这个界限很模糊  买尸体的人看我们还嘀咕  都不配阴婚 一群怪人 .....
<onlylove> hceasy: 光棍死了才配好么
<hceasy> onlylove: 所以还是有这个需求了 也不能说算哪门子需求  毕竟中国光棍还那么多.
<fdsazxc2046> 233
<Lucky__> 公司在印度有个项目周期两年要不要报名参加呢
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 去.
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 一定要去.
<freeflying> onlylove: i7-3770这个还有必要重新配个板子不
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 这是你以后跟别人谈笑风生, 撩妹吹水的人生经历.
<onlylove> freeflying: 貌似还是可以再用几年的……
<Lucky__> ZeroCopy: 怎么没见过你啊
<freeflying> onlylove: 我打算换个小机箱，现在是块atx的板子
<onlylove> freeflying: 毕竟我小伙伴的2600还在服役
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 再过两年我就是这个频道的元老了
<freeflying> 有啥推荐不
<onlylove> 小机箱？itx？
<Lucky__> ZeroCopy: 但是不了解印度，不知道去了有没有危险
 * ZeroCopy 求vr方案推荐. PS VR vs HTC + Steam
<Lucky__> ZeroCopy: 毕竟是个不如中国的国家
<freeflying> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> 6和7系列芯片的主板……现在不好找……
<onlylove> h61或者b75啥的
<onlylove> 不过最好z77
<SteamedFish> Lucky__: 钱给的足够就去呗
<SteamedFish> Lucky__: 虽然有点风险，但还是属于低风险，如果有高回报果断去
<freeflying>    onlylove z77有支持的不
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 怕啥. 过去了天天有curry吃.
<onlylove> freeflying: 能不能买到新货是问题，京东倒是有块h61可以用用
<onlylove> freeflying: itx主板本来就少
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 印度也是贫富差距大的国家啊, 我就喜欢这种.
<SteamedFish> ZeroCopy: 喜欢当有钱人的感觉？
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: 也不能这么说. 但是, 总会有更穷的人愿意收费帮你做一些事情. 比如快递.
<onlylove> http://item.jd.com/1194419.html
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: 发达国家只有慢递.
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【七彩虹C.H61HD V20】七彩虹（Colorful）C.H61HD V20 主板 (Intel H61/LGA1155)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<onlylove> 虽然凄惨红，毕竟自营
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: 国内这种, 下午寄送, 人家晚上分拣夜里配送第二天一早送到对方手上的事情比较难吧...
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: amazon在国外要买primer才是2 business day.
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: 国内直接第二天送达
<SteamedFish> ZeroCopy: 说得好像印度的快递很给力似的...
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: 这个我就不知道诶
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: 不给力吗?
<ZeroCopy> SteamedFish: http://jandan.net/2014/07/22/indian-food-delivery.html  ....
<ubrl> ZeroCopy: ⇪  达巴瓦拉：这群印度送餐人的工作效率让美国快递巨头嫉妒 - 印度 - 煎蛋
<onlylove> 看起来京东指望补上了
<onlylove> freeflying: http://detail.zol.com.cn/motherboard/index315146.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【华擎B75M-ITX】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Asrock B75M-ITX华擎主板报价-ZOL中关村在线 pp: ￥499北京 停产 2015-05-18
<onlylove> freeflying: 看看这个能买到不吧，毕竟itx，太多功能也没啥意思
<Lucky__> SteamedFish: 是在国内的双倍工资，这个回报不知道算不算高
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 够高了.
<ZeroCopy> Lucky__: 还要别人不? 我也想去
 * ZeroCopy 平时吵吵着要double的人呢? 现在机会来了  cc MangHuoEr 
<onlylove> freeflying: 当然了，3770这个U对我来说还是比较有吸引力的，尽可能想再用几年，不过我其实建议你去问下土豪马
<onlylove> freeflying: 我记得他有个机器就是3770的
<onlylove> freeflying: http://detail.zol.com.cn/motherboard/index361128.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【索泰迷酷H77U3 WiFi】报价_参数_图片_论坛_ZOTAC 迷酷H77U3 WiFi索泰主板报价-ZOL中关村在线 pp: ￥699北京 停产 2015-09-16
<onlylove> freeflying: z77的话，http://detail.zol.com.cn/motherboard/index322883.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 【索泰迷酷Z77ITX-A-E WiFi】报价_参数_图片_论坛_ZOTAC 迷酷Z77ITX-A-E WiFi索泰主板报价-ZOL中关村在线 pp: ￥1099北京 停产 2015-09-16
<yunfan> onlylove: 还是买整机
<onlylove> yunfan: 不，侯总有个3770的U，想配块主板
<onlylove> yunfan: 整机的话直接建议买新的
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你给侯总建议下，现在3770还值得配主板不
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 值
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 反正z77也好，b75也罢都不太好买了
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 为啥要配, 旧的坏了?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 他想要itx板，你看下log
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 现在的还能用?
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 小机箱啥的
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 貌似
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 那换个毛
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 现在是atx
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 不换
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 你给他讲去 cc freeflying
<ZeroCopy> onlylove: 懒得...
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 吵架了？
<onlylove> ZeroCopy: 还是说，阶级敌人
<yunfan> onlylove: 不过这个主板配我的主机可以 我的i7是1155的
<onlylove> yunfan: 好巧啊，3770也是1155
<onlylove> yunfan: 你看下你的是不是也是3770
<hceasy> 我一块i3 ...
<onlylove> hceasy: 别自卑啊，i3战a8啊，这U对阵农企还是很有战斗力的
<hceasy> on
<hceasy> onlylove:  我就写写东西 还不用编译
<hceasy> onlylove: 电影都不看的
<onlylove> hceasy: 你要是就写东西，给你个龙芯都够用
<hceasy> onlylove: 软件都装不上..
<hceasy> 我随便买的板子 http://item.jd.com/894869.html
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ 【华擎B85M-ITX 主板（Intel B85/LGA 1150)】华擎（ASRock） B85M-ITX 主板（Intel B85/LGA 1150)【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<netsnail> linux下如何让机器beep，硬件的beep
<netsnail> 木有人知道吗:-/
<hceasy> netsnail: 要装软件吧..
<hceasy> netsnail: 终端下就可以
<hceasy> netsnail: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beep
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Beep - ArchWiki
<netsnail> 好像不行呢
<netsnail> 我的机器为什么不响，耳机响
<netsnail> 我也有pcspkr模块
<hceasy> netsnail: 现在机器里还有那个蜂鸣片了 ?
<hceasy> netsnail: 貌似我的主板上都没了..
<netsnail> 有吧，不信你把内存拔了
<hceasy> netsnail: 这么久没听过响
<netsnail> hceasy: 机器坏了才能听到
<hceasy> netsnail: 没  我前两天刚组了个机器 cpu 内存什么的挨着拔都没声
<netsnail> 就是不知道怎么让他响
<hceasy> netsnail: 华擎的板子 连哪儿出错了都不知道 后来换华硕的带主板检测灯 才知道内存条带静电不过检测.
<netsnail> 娘的，果然没有
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 为什么双显卡查询有的人显示VGA+3D Control 有的人却显示两个VGA的提示呢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476675 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] (rev a2) Subsystem: QUANTA Computer Inc Device 1117 Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16 Memory at d2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=
<^k^>  ─> 16M] Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M] Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M] I/O p …
<hceasy> netsnail: 哈哈
<netsnail> 我看一下我笔记本里有没有
<onlylove> hceasy: 那个蜂鸣器肯定有
<onlylove> hceasy: 连笔记本都有
<onlylove> hceasy: 你那什么缩水货……
<hceasy> onlylove: 他自己都说没有了.
<netsnail> 公司买的都是缩水货
<netsnail> 我开箱检查了
<netsnail> 我的笔记本连背光都没有
<onlylove> netsnail: 笔记本没背光？你的屏是被动的？
<netsnail> 是啊
<netsnail> 键盘灯
<Freebuilder> 笔记本蜂鸣不是从喇叭输出的吗？
<Freebuilder> 笔记本没背光，怎么看，计算器？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 是不是喇叭我还真不清楚
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 反正能出声就是了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我见的笔记本都是喇叭，发出一阵破响破响的，完全不同于台式机的压电蜂鸣器
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你有windows的话，可以试试小红伞这个杀毒，这货貌似能调用蜂鸣
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 当然，你要想办法让他响
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我的笔记本设开机密码，BIOS 都让它响一声
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 那个是蜂鸣，不是喇叭
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 是蜂鸣器的逻辑，但是是喇叭发声的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你把喇叭摘了就知道了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我一听便知
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我还是建议你摘掉扬声器，然后试试，如果是喇叭的，摘掉它就不响了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 早解剖了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 你也可以解剖一台
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我买回新本子第一件事就是拆
<Freebuilder> 我解剖过三台
<Freebuilder> 一台老富士通，一台老 IBM
<netsnail> 笔记本还是不响
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 求助大神，Ubuntu server 14.10安装在DELL E1914H 工作站上怎么装不了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476676 开始用USB install 制作了个启动盘，可一直提示归档镜像不可用，后面用USBWriter写了一个盘，安装成功，但是一直进不去系统，显示一屏幕的代码就卡着不动了，
<^k^>  ─> 求大神该如何破？？？ zz: 李俊标 — 2016-03-22 17:12
<onlylove> netsnail: 那是你们的问题了，反正我遇到的台式机笔记本都会响
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 才3个
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我自己用了3个了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 还拆过客户的N台
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我是业余的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 你在笔记本拆出过单独的蜂鸣器？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 没注意，反正摘掉扬声器会响
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 这就够了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 每台都是？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 我么那么勤快
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 我是2600
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你个业余的倒是勤快的很
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还干过电脑维修？
<Freebuilder> 我曾经特别注意过，因为那种声音很特别
<Freebuilder> 我断定就是从喇叭发出的
<Freebuilder> 加上，我三台的确都没拆出蜂鸣器
<onlylove> yunfan: 拜托，IT欸，helpdesk欸，系统集成欸
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以为你去电脑店做过呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 在一个小公司做工，很辛苦的，你要啥都会
<yunfan> onlylove: 话说练过金么
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是电脑店啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 卖服务器，交换机，电脑，打印机
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以这些东西我都拆过
<yunfan> onlylove: 前几天我在想 一个磁盘里为何不能有N个磁头呢 数据在哪里就用最近的磁头 这样不是读写速度会提高不少么
<onlylove> yunfan: 看碟片数量
<Freebuilder> 磁头数是什么鬼？
<ubrl> Freebuilder: define:磁头数 硬盘|磁头|是硬盘读取数据的关键部件，它的主要作用就是将存储在硬盘盘片上的磁 信息转化为电信号向外传输。一般硬盘都有1-2个|磁头|，但在提升单碟容量技术的 ...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说把原来的单磁头改成多个磁头 可以少走不少路
<onlylove> yunfan: 两张或者三张的确实有多个磁头
<onlylove> yunfan: NCQ
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 一个电梯间里为何不能有两个电梯呢？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你那个是因为有多个磁盘 每个磁盘自己有一个磁头而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 多个磁头需要多个马达，容易故障
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想要的是单片多头
<yunfan> onlylove: 不用多个马达 一个马达 只不过有个 选则器选择用哪个磁头来的信号
<onlylove> yunfan: 我倒是觉得单磁头啥历史原因
<yunfan> 读的时候每个磁头都下去 读出信息 但是具体用哪个磁头的数据用选择器来选择
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这样的话，需要记录磁头位置
<yunfan> onlylove: 对的
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后还要保证磁头不会打架
<yunfan> onlylove: 只是个偏移而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 机械臂的设计会麻烦
<yunfan> onlylove: 你没明白 是所有磁头之间都是固定的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你原来一个磁头 现在变成固定的磁头架
<onlylove> yunfan: 单臂多磁头？
<yunfan> onlylove: 对啊 是整体操作的 所以我才说要个选择器从多路信号里选一个
<hceasy> 现在硬盘都是多层多磁头的啊
<yunfan> hceasy: 是么 那是我知识没更新了
<onlylove> yunfan: 那样啊，不过硬盘是后期产物欸，你是不是研究下纸带
<hceasy> 最次的也是双盘面两个磁头
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后还有磁带
<onlylove> hceasy: 你和他的理解不一样
<yunfan> hceasy: 一个盘面nn磁头呢？
<hceasy> yunfan: 那样要处理的数据太大了
<onlylove> hceasy: 人说的是，一个机械臂上排N个头，然后像梳子那样
<hceasy> yunfan: 对芯片计算速度要求很高.
<hceasy> onlylove: 我知道..
<yunfan> hceasy: 胡说呢 你一个磁头一样的操作
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这个说法最精确
<onlylove> hceasy: 反正都是有历史原因的 cc yunfan
<hceasy> onlylove: 我的意思是  这样的话 每个磁头每秒过的数据量那么大 怎么互相结合.
<yunfan> hceasy: 你没明白 不是横的 而是跨磁道的
<yunfan> hceasy: 不需要合成
<onlylove> hceasy: 他不想移动机械臂了，直接谁离着近给谁加点
<onlylove> hceasy: 然后传统的不是要寻道嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: 机械臂还是要移动的 但是会比单磁头的移动得少
<yunfan> onlylove: 你不可能一个磁道一个头呢
<hceasy> yunfan: 还要寻址呢  ...
<yunfan> hceasy: 单个难道不要？
<onlylove> hceasy: 盘是旋转的嘛
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 一个磁道一个磁头，磁头做不了那么小，也可 n 个磁道一个磁头，总比一个磁头负责全部磁道好？
<yunfan> http://www.guokr.com/question/543646/   onlylove 跟这个一样
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 机械硬盘为什么不使用多磁头技术提升性能？ | 问答 | 问答 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<hceasy> yunfan: 单个他知道自己寻到哪儿了 多个同时开始 这中间就要加一个芯片同时处理几个磁头的数据 挑出来哪个是能用的.
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 我没说要一个磁道一个磁头啊 你们这些人的中文真的有问题
<yunfan> hceasy: 只要多个的距离是固定的就完全没问题 只是多几个寄存器而已
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 我只是延伸了逻辑，关键在后半句
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 好像你中文有些问题哦
<onlylove> yunfan: 成本，可靠性
<hceasy> yunfan: 那样成本会提升 肯定是多加几个寄存器提升的性能有限  均衡下感觉不划算 所以不用.
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多东西流传到现在，并不一定是说，它技术多先进，很大程度上是因为，它是相对可靠产品里面最便宜的
<hceasy> 赞成... 技术上绝对没问题.
<hceasy> 只是成本和性价比上 划不来.
<Freebuilder> 事实证明磁盘整列高效可靠
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 是你的
<hceasy> Freebuilder: 高效是高效  可靠是牺牲一部分容量做校验换来的可靠吧.
<yunfan> hceasy: 你可知道现代的磁盘里面就有个性能不错的cpu 额
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 磁盘阵列高效可靠，价格也贵的离谱，所以有了ATA硬盘
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果增加10美元的成本换来读写速度提升 我感觉很有市场的
<hceasy> yunfan: 问题是多几个寄存器啥的.. 速度提升有限 厂家不同意啊.
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看现在硬盘的瓶颈在他的机械部分 而不是接口
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你知道并口ATA硬盘时代，一块SCSI硬盘多钱
<yunfan> hceasy: 应该能增加不少 除非你是ibm那种变轨的
<onlylove> yunfan: 变轨就是NCQ啊，不是IBM自己独有的
<hceasy> yunfan: 总之厂家总是利益最大化 哪怕投资100块能换一个级别的性能提升 没挣回来200块的前提下 是没有厂商去主动研发的.
<onlylove> yunfan: 实际上现在厂商热衷的，是存储密度，不过机械硬盘貌似现在存储密度也被SSD超过了
<yunfan> hceasy: 我不觉得 我觉得是因为他们确实没想过这事
<hceasy> yunfan: 还是那句 技术上完全没问题 只是成本跟利益上了.
<Freebuilder> NCQ 是什么鬼？操作系统内核不是有移臂调度的吗？
<freeflying> onlylove: 打算把家里的大机箱换成小的
<yunfan> freeflying: 建议买个ncu 省心点
<onlylove> freeflying: 你这事要和大象讲啊，我知道你那样想
<onlylove> yunfan: NUC
<freeflying> onlylove: 大象现在啥ID了
<Freebuilder> 淘宝那些路由器大小的迷你主机靠谱不？
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 看哪种方案以及你要搞什么
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 可以考虑下 品铂出的 x9 带触摸屏 z8300处理器的
<onlylove> freeflying: 今天已经回去了，白天叫zerocopy
<yunfan> 不过价格有点虚高 要799
<Freebuilder> 要用 MS Office，就这点
<hceasy> Freebuilder: http://item.jd.com/1125051139.html
<ubrl> hceasy: ⇪ Intel computer stick微型小电脑mini主机 电脑棒 自带win10系统【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 859.00
<yunfan> 我之前买的低一代的 z3536f的只要500多
<hceasy> 我还入坑了苏菲...
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 那就买那个好了 正版win 哈哈哈 我家里就那个机器有正版win
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 品铂这牌子是不错的吗？
<hceasy> 花了5000+ 最后感觉还不如买个组装机.
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 谈不上不错 只是那款产品我觉得还行 那机器现在给我哥哥挂机玩游戏 已经开机半年了
<Freebuilder> hceasy, 对你来说还不是九牛一毛
<hceasy> Freebuilder: 然而我现在4000块钱想把它出了 ...
<hceasy> Freebuilder: 然后好好弄个组装.
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 我之前买的是x8 玩不了我喜欢的FPS 生死狙击  这个x9处理器升级了 然后内存大了一倍 估计玩低配的minecraft没问题  但是FPS我看也要测试下
<Freebuilder> hceasy, 不要，我有 Galaxy Note Pro
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 等你买了帮我试试 可以的话我也再买一个
<hceasy> yunfan: ps4 无压力.
<yunfan> onlylove: 我家里这个狗brix 花了6k 不能装win 玩mc全屏还挂
<hceasy> Freebuilder: 没说卖给你..
<yunfan> shit
<yunfan> hceasy: 不自由啊  而且没键盘 玩游戏不习惯
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 我考虑考虑先，棒子我不想要，我喜欢盒子，插优盘什么的方便
<hceasy> yunfan: 手柄玩着就习惯了  比键盘顺手
<yunfan> Freebuilder: en这个跟同类寨厂的产品比最掉的是他还有rj45 !
<nyfair> http://world.huanqiu.com/exclusive/2016-01/8462926.html
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 不过他要是上个usb3就好了
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 特朗普称布鲁塞尔“像地狱” 遭比利时网友反讽_国际新闻_环球网
<yunfan> hceasy: 狗屁 你去用手柄跟我来几盘cs?
<onlylove> yunfan: brix不是i7的么，怎么会装不了win
<yunfan> onlylove: 主板有问题
<hceasy> yunfan: 用手柄的都是拿手柄玩... 又不是手柄跟你鼠键玩.. 怕毛.....
<onlylove> yunfan: 送修
<yunfan> onlylove: 官方好像把后续的几款的主板修复放出来了 但是没有给我这款的
<yunfan> onlylove: 那要送去美国 额 阿蛋帮我代购的
<onlylove> yunfan: 开骂
<yunfan> hceasy: 那样不爽
<hceasy> yunfan: 开始我也是这么想的
<yunfan> onlylove: 都几年了 全当喂狗吧 最近我才开始天天用它呢 以前都是吃灰
<yunfan> hceasy: 后来你不完了？ 哈哈哈
<hceasy> yunfan: 不过几年不用换主机 游戏不用关心兼容性能
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 为何fsck对已挂载设备进行检查是不安全的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476677 为何fsck对已挂载设备进行检查是不安全的? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-22 17:58
<hceasy> yunfan: 一直在玩啊.. 技术就是买游戏比主机还烧钱 ...
<hceasy> yunfan: 就是买游戏
<yunfan> hceasy: 那是你都玩点烂游戏 比如你买个mc可以玩n年
<hceasy> yunfan: 战地  彩虹六号 GTA 这类..
<yunfan> hceasy: 这些都是快餐游戏 没办法
<freeflying> onlylove, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15471049/
<hceasy> yunfan: MC 在电脑上玩过 ...太耗时
<freeflying>  
<yunfan> hceasy: 哈哈 你也知道么
<freeflying> onlylove, 这个二手值几个钱
<yunfan> hceasy: pc版有各种mod 不要太爽哦
<Freebuilder> yunfan, https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=524922738577&ali_refid=a3_420986_1007:1102438784:N:658415708_0_100:00d421ddfd942a283df90cbb3f7085ff&ali_trackid=1_00d421ddfd942a283df90cbb3f7085ff&spm=a1z09.2.a1z6e.187.QleLmc
<hceasy> yunfan: 自己建了一座城堡  直接把出生点后面的山挖空了建的
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 迷你电脑主机四核N2930组装机htpc高清台式机监控客厅家用mini主-淘宝网全球站
<onlylove> freeflying: 我不关心二手啊，这个真的不知道
<hceasy> yunfan: 后来发现太耗时了
<yunfan> onlylove: 买个Amd的  驱动开源了 然后现在还有带个arm核心的 哈哈哈
<hceasy> yunfan: 重装系统 时假装没看到把存档删了.
<yunfan> hceasy: n2930有点对不起自己
<freeflying> onlylove, 还是直接搞个nuc划算？
<yunfan> hceasy: 如果你玩pc版本 你可以装个单机WE 然后WE几下 城堡就出来了
<hceasy> yunfan: 就一般的普通模式.
<yunfan> hceasy: 我现在装了好多加速插件 比如砍树插件 就一下 整个树都全灭
<yunfan> hceasy: 还有xray插件 可以透视 飞 呵呵
<hceasy> yunfan: 我一般模式打龙死了不下百次.
<yunfan> freeflying: 买个水果的盒子好了
<hceasy> yunfan: 龙砍死后就不玩了.
<yunfan> 预算一万 哈哈
<yunfan> hceasy: 龙我也不怎么会打 看wiki 应该带许多床去 可以轻松灭龙
<onlylove> freeflying: 我买电子货都是买新的，你这种情况我不是很清楚
<freeflying> yunfan, 我得要个linux的机器啊
<hceasy> yunfan: 我带了一堆附魔弓箭放风筝....
<freeflying> 家里俩苹果笔记本了
<yunfan> freeflying: 水果的盒子可以装ubuntu啊 arch我就不知道了
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS现处于功能冻结 3月24日发布Final Beta版本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476678 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/485865.htm zz: 3dmarker — 2016-03-22 18:05
<yunfan> hceasy: 你是不是一开始没灭那些给龙加血的
<hceasy> yunfan: 恩  开始不知道.
<hceasy> yunfan: 后来知道了就先灭那些.
<yunfan> hceasy: 我用xray插件 直接飞上去砍龙 呵呵
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 14年的22nm的 不知道可能康得住你偶尔想上一些经典游戏的需求
<hceasy> yunfan: ..... 我干的最多的就是 跟女友一起联机往下挖钻石矿...
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 我去把客厅的那个x8拿来试试可能玩cs
<yunfan> hceasy: 哈哈 那你更应该用xray了 透视哦 我就喜欢在服务器上用
<Freebuilder> 不想看盒子了，我是不是考虑把我的主机装 Windows 和家人共用算了？
<hceasy> yunfan: 没玩那么多 反正卸载了 现在只玩彩虹六号什么的  打几局就下线.
<onlylove> NUC有NUC的好处，不过自己买主板，好歹有个显卡接口……
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 我刚才玩了下cs1.6 流畅得狠
<yunfan> hceasy: 呵呵 所以说你根本不完这类游戏 当然无所谓了
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 热稳定性对我家人来说更重要
<yunfan> hceasy: 话说你居然有女朋友
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 那你放心啊 这机器我哥哥连续挂机半年没关机啊
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 我就是冲着这点觉得掉啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 拜托，cs1.6那货，845主板的集显都轻松搞定
<Freebuilder> 我决定还是重分区，主系统改 Windows 了
<Freebuilder> Linux 就在虚拟机里玩玩吧，或者以后买盒子买板子玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你可以买盒子玩
<onlylove> yunfan: 你呵呵啥，我大学时候，同专业的一同学，海信电脑，图拉丁赛扬，810的主板，一样玩CS
<onlylove> 现在说下sdram p3处理器都是古董
<onlylove> 哦，还有ISA槽
<yunfan> onlylove: 1.6应该要降点配置玩
<yunfan> onlylove: 另外现在那些 z36xx可能不如图拉丁
<onlylove> yunfan: 图拉丁没显卡
<onlylove> yunfan: 那个年代的显卡在北桥
<yunfan> onlylove: cs是可以支持soft opengl的
<Freebuilder> 系统一点都下不动啊
<Freebuilder> 在 Linux 有什么方法可以快速下载一个 Windows10 吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 怎么说呢，反正那个年代的集成显卡的作用是，能输出信号到显示器
<yunfan> http://item.jd.com/10169400355.html  Freebuilder
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 品铂（pipo）X6S WIN10四核64GB 4G内存电脑小主机 游戏盒子无线路由多用 黑色 标配【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 999.00
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 就是个dock
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 有，wine下微软的那个下载工具试试，不行就让别人给你下好了传到网盘
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我开虚拟机里的 Windows 下算了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, VDE2 的 CPU 使用率好高
<SteamedFish> Freebuilder: https://www.zhihu.com/question/33993554/answer/59898758
<ubrl> SteamedFish: ⇪ Windows 10 用到现在有哪些让你很难忍受的缺点或不足甚至退步？ - SteamedFish 的回答 - 知乎
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 这个看起来很屌啊
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 但是 这个里面有个坑 你可能没注意到
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 哪里？
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 所谓的根据温度自动降频是个大坑
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 搞不好你平时都是3-600mhz
<Freebuilder> 囧
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 不过这个设计确实不错 可以装个硬盘这个真好
<onlylove> yunfan: 那啥，我记得我CPU常年都800的
<Freebuilder> 我还是考虑 Windows 做主系统先吧
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 也许可以弄个移动硬盘放里面 1T的usb3的那种
<onlylove> yunfan: 只有需要的时候才会增加
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 可以不用捉急 我决定去当小白鼠
<yunfan> onlylove: 问题是这个是bios自动的 你不能强迫他不要降频
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说的不是过热降频，是低负载自动降频
<Freebuilder> 我们可以油冷嘛
<yunfan> onlylove: Freebuilder 我根本不用买这个来测试 我给我爸爸买的T100HA就是z8300的 过几天我就回家去测试下
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 要是可以玩那个游戏 我就买
<yunfan> onlylove: 他这个是过热降频 所以是大坑嘛
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 或者土豪你玩得起液氮也行
<onlylove> yunfan: 过热降频是保护啊，水果的本子一直这样
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 家里买个30mpa的空压机器就行
<Freebuilder> yunfan, 玩不起，我只玩得起变压器油
<yunfan> 可能3k可以搞定 比去买外星人便宜多了
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 那就买个二手冰柜 躲里面用吧
<Freebuilder> 帕尔帖或许可以考虑
<Freebuilder> 算了，不想那么多了，我在下载 Windows10
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不等redstone？
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 别急嘛 我清明前就回去 也就是下个礼拜而已
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 反正我打算等redstone发布后重新下载
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 啥？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 类似于升级包的东西
<onlylove> g win10 redstone
<ubrl> onlylove: win10 redstone What is |Redstone|? It's the next big update to Windows 10 slated for release in 2016. |Redstone| Wave 2 is expected in 2017.
<Freebuilder> http://img.vim-cn.com/e3/c66030505f9ffe551dbcd36c16fcb497f993f8.png 速度终于有点起色了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: image/png
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以升级的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 弄个用着先
<Freebuilder> 我操，下错了
<Freebuilder> 样文的
<Freebuilder> 洋文
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 用windows唯一的建议，开机先把自动更新关了，不管别人用什么理由让你开
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 记住我一句话，自动更新开着，卡死你活该
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 囧
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你用毛线迅雷啊
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 微软自己有下载工具啊
<Freebuilder> 中文版下载果然快
<Freebuilder> 1.5M/s，满带宽
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 囧，迅雷有问题吗？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 必须有
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你TM忘了xcode度娘盘那回事了
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我核对 SHA1
<Freebuilder> 它要是篡改文件后，SHA1 依然一致，我情愿被它坑了
<onlylove> win10我记得有个下载工具来着，貌似被我删了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/C/4/1C41BC6B-F8AB-403B-B04E-C96ED6047488/MediaCreationTool.exe
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 不是有效的 Win32 应用程序
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你啥系统，别说xp
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 2003
<onlylove> Freebuilder: https://www.microsoft.com/zh-cn/software-download/windows10
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ Windows 10
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 那大概可能没.net
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你继续用迅雷吧
<Freebuilder> .net 3.5
<Freebuilder> VS2008 我装了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 点那个立即下载下载工具
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 反正我用那个下载过一次的
<Freebuilder> onlylove, IE6，囧
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 微软都不要你了
<Freebuilder> 食饭
<yunfan> freeflying: cantonese?
<yunfan> http://m.cnbeta.com/view/485781.htm  onlylove
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 斐讯千兆双频路由K2开卖：399元免费送_移动版_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> yunfan: lan是百兆，渣渣
<freeflying> yunfan: what?
<onlylove> yunfan: netgear的4300，虽然不是ac的，双频只有750，但是人lan口是千兆
<yunfan> onlylove: 管他呢 如果是返人民币 玩一个有什么大不了
<yunfan> freeflying: 我是想给 freebuilder的 结果他老人家食屎去了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你关注错了重点
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种路由，就是挂着千兆无线的噱头卖而已，小米的mini就是ac的
<onlylove> yunfan: 小米mini才29
<onlylove> yunfan: 129
<onlylove> yunfan: 也是百兆lan
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47578   可以瞎搞了
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 科学家使用CRISPR/Cas9移除HIV DNA
<yunfan> onlylove: 我根本不是拿来当路由用 我是当0元领个板子
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3427.html 赶快给我下车 : 小朱跟他的女友开著他的新车出去兜风,他车子停在寂静的路边,经过一阵爱抚后,女孩羞怯地跳下车,跑向附近的一块草坪。但当她发现小朱并没有跟上来时,不禁娇嗔:"在我的热情消失以前,赶快给我下车！ "小朱挣扎了
<^k^>  ─> 一阵后,沮丧地说:"在我的热情消失以前,我下不了车。"
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 阿里云镜像站点( http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ )开放下载  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476679 阿里云镜像站点( http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ )开放下载 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ 特色资源： 1* 旧版本的 Ubuntu ISO 镜像文件，从最开始的 Ubuntu 4.10 都可以下载： 包含版本： Ubuntu 04.10 --
<^k^>  ─> 14.10 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/oldubuntu-releases/ 2* 树莓派系统下载 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/raspbian/ <!
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • mail命令发送邮件很方便，可图片就不行了？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476686 在电脑上用脚本mail发送点文字给手机，很方便。复制文字，快件键发送。手机立马收到信息。 可图片文件，用uuencode+mail发送，收到的是乱码的东东。难道非要用thunderbird才行吗？
<^k^>  ─> 我希望点击图片，就能一键发送。虽然使用xdotool +thunderbird也行，但没有纯命令来得爽快 …
<Freebuilder> 主系统还是用 Linux 算了
<Freebuilder> 重分区倒腾数据好麻烦，何况我那么多片片没地方转储
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 华硕的平板T100TAM，怎么安装Ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476687 网上查了好多有关华硕T100TAM这平板的链接，没有一个是和Ubuntu相关的，14.04的时候就不能启动。有相同本的小伙伴给个建议么？ 谢谢！ zz: karlpolo — 2016-03-22 22:02
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你要迁就家里人用windows，就直接买个新硬盘，或者新电脑
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 还有，你刚不在那阵子，有人发了个路由
<onlylove> Freebuilder: http://m.cnbeta.com/view/485781.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 斐讯千兆双频路由K2开卖：399元免费送_移动版_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不过我个人觉得没啥意思
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 路由器已买
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 多买几个，比较下
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我是拿来用的，不是玩的
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 不比较怎么知道哪个好用
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我老妈用安卓平板，我妹蹭我的 Linux 主机，里面有 vbox 的 WinXP，学习下简单的 Office 够了，以后单独买机器给她。
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 不好用再说。
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 本来想给你推荐几个，奈何你预算就那么几文钱
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 你发的链接怎么是一夜七次的广告
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 因为知道你结婚了
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你看K取的标题都知道是啥了，还来糊弄我？
<Freebuilder> 我妹她们学校竟然还是 WinXP + Office 2003
<Freebuilder> http://img.vim-cn.com/09/fb885a29ad8fa57233008fd4064ac8d92fc731.jpg
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 多正常
<mjkr> (Sorry, I cannot read Chinese) How do I run whois on IPv6 addresses assigned to CERNET institutions?
<mjkr> cernet's got whois service only takes fqdn and v4 addres queries
<mjkr> which is located at http://www.nic.edu.cn/cgi-bin/reg/otherobj
<ubrl> mjkr: ⇪ Whois Query
<mjkr> per the instructions only fqdn and v4 address queries are possible
<Freebuilder> 洗洗睡，诸位晚安
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-23
 * TonsCopy 宝宝不开心
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 該死Ubuntu之NV大黃蜂沒一版能用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476689 Ubuntu 16.04 / Linux Mint 18 從nvidia-331試到nvidia-361 nvidia-prime 只限定支援LightDM... 排除MDM就對了... nvduia驅動安裝腳本內也限制, prime安裝腳本跟文件也限制, 就是要非MDM才能用. 跑apt-build一樣沒用.. Linux
<^k^>  ─> Mint世界NO.1 已經嚇到Ubuntu了. bumblebee 沒一版能用, 怎麼交互測試都是無法載入GPU. 不過....U …
<nyfair> 麻痹，mac玩游戏还不如linux
<nyfair> 傻逼乔布斯
<{ToT}> ...
<ac2tzp8e> 233
<ac2tzp8e> 有活人的没？
<nyfair> 你啊
<TonsCopy> yuning: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41579934?group_id=695956485812817920
<ubrl> ⇪ t:  Ubuntu这么难安装吗？ - Linux - 知乎
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2618779
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 美女小三成功上位后又出轨 发现老公是富婆的小三 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<lhr> hellow\
<lhr> is anyone here\
<x-mVhj> hellow
<TonsCopy> ...
<DawnFantasy> :D
<x-mVhj> yellow
<yunfan> nyfair: 这种富婆也介绍几个给我啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我也心眼儿小 : 老婆:我可以有男朋友,你不能干涉我。 老公:行,我也交个女朋友。 老婆:不行！ 老公:凭什么你行我不行呀。 老婆:我交男朋友,你做不到的人家能做到,我就不会老挑你的毛病了,有利于家庭幸福。你交女朋友,我心眼儿小,吃醋和你吵叫,不利于家庭安定
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: ping
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 上次, 你给推荐的那个岗位, 现在被关了啊
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 换一个接着推?
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 早
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 早.
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 关了 ？
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 我看看
<TonsCopy> Error: The job that you were looking for either does not exist or is          no longer open. Please look at the current job listings to see our          available positions.、
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 我去问问HR
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 不行就推别的
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 恩
<MangHuoEr> ...
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 那个岗位这周刚招到了
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 恩, 换个吧.
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 给换个别的
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: ??？来一个
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 恩, 还有吗? 要求别太高的就行.
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 然后直接推就是了, 我让她快点儿上传简历.
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 刚HR给我说等周五，他每周五会更新一批新的
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 现在还有开放的吗?
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 我看看
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 好.
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 早
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 要来我司吗
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 给钱挂名何如
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 你想要啥样的岗位？
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 开发 / 测试？
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 你就说时薪多少吧
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 。。 你期望时薪是多少呢
<nyfair> 500
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: 别闹了, 贵司庙小, 收不了 nyfair 牛牛
<nyfair> TonsCopy: 讲道理，我业余做的兼职都不止500
<TonsCopy> nyfair: 是啊.
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 我也觉得帽帽这个庙收不了您老
<TonsCopy> nyfair: 但是, 讲道理, rh给不了啊
<nyfair> TonsCopy: 给不了就鬼了，真当我不知道帽帽中层那群sb拿多少啊
<TonsCopy> nyfair: 那你去投个简历, 看他们给不给
<nyfair> TonsCopy: 我从不投简历
<TonsCopy> nyfair: 哦.
<TonsCopy> nyfair: 那讲道理, rh是不会给你钱的啊
<nyfair> 我刚毕业时就问人要4k，人家hr当年也是这么说的
<ooOO_OOoo> TonsCopy: 51073 - 这个投了，你让那小姑娘检查下她的邮件
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 为什么我可以黑Facebook所有帐号？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476693 这是一篇国外的文章，有很多东西还是可以值得去看的 [url]“我要去看看>>”[url]http://www.jointforce.com/jfperiodical/article/1347[/url] zz: jieweikan — 2016-03-23 15:26
<TonsCopy> ooOO_OOoo: .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • libreoffice怎么编辑中文文档更好看？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476694 如题：打开在windows下用office编辑的文档，发现特丑，怎么调整会让它更好看些？？？ 见附图 zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-23 16:25
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 哪个是madper
<TonsCopy> harajuku: .
<TonsCopy> harajuku: 这么炫酷的名字你都不认识我
<TonsCopy> harajuku: 嘿, 你倒是说话啊
<harajuku> TonsCopy: .
<harajuku> TonsCopy: golang有人了原来, 就差跟我干外围的了
<nyfair> 不入我大rust神教？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47501
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Dropbox用Rust取代Go精简内存占用
<harajuku> nyfair: 不, 不喜欢cpp系列啊..
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 不支持中文输入法吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476695 zz: dengjie_zhang — 2016-03-23 17:03
<nyfair> 这跟cpp有个蛋蛋关系啊
<harajuku> nyfair: 风格像
<nyfair> harajuku: python熟不熟？
<harajuku> nyfair: 不熟
<nyfair> harajuku: urllib.request.urlopen().read()老是hang住，何解？
<harajuku> nyfair: 我哪知道啊
<nyfair> harajuku: 只能把timeout设小，然后try...except反复
<nyfair> harajuku: 那贵司要你干吗
<nyfair> harajuku: 你不是学电脑的吗
<harajuku> nyfair: 我就会C和Bash
<nyfair> harajuku: 我也会啊，要你何用
<harajuku> nyfair: 我活儿好
<nyfair> harajuku: 写个os挺简单的，明天能搞定伐
<nyfair> http://henan.china.com.cn/tech/2015/1210/1093699.shtml
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 京东刘强东就假货问题讽刺马云：打假是件容易事 1名程序员1天就能搞定[图] - 中国网 • 河南
<nyfair> harajuku: 打假干不干
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你干外围了？
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 是啊
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu 14.04 桌面背景全黑，无法设置背景。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476696 在软件中心点了 2048 的安装，但是很长时间都没有安装好，就强制关机了。 在开机的时候出现一个提示，没有仔细看，就过去了。 现在进入系统桌面是黑色，看不到图标，
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • ubuntu 14.04 桌面背景全黑，无法设置背景。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476699 在软件中心点了 2048 的安装，但是很长时间都没有安装好，就强制关机了。 在开机的时候出现一个提示，没有仔细看，就过去了。 现在进入系统桌面是黑色，看不到图标，
<Lucky__> test
<ubrl> Lucky__:点点点.  19:57
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/429.html 家信 : 美丽常常写信回家报平安。有一次,正值期中考,夜夜熬夜念书,于是,她说写信告诉家人"夜夜要失眠"。但是,当家人收到她的信时,全家都愕然了,原来信上写的是:"夜夜要夫眠。"
<z-zzz> 冒泡
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • p2p 的论坛，或者去中心化的 sns，或者掌握在自己手中的自媒体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476701 一个 p2p 的论坛，或者去中心化的 sns，或者掌握在自己手中的自媒体。 飘就是这样一个东西。 飘的节点运行在用户设备上，彼此连接，传递内容。 难以
<^k^>  ─> 监视，难以封锁，难以攻击。 可以小到一个局域网，也可以大到全世界。 项目地址：http …
<z-zmh> 天涯海角一号楼
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • p2p 的论坛，或者去中心化的 sns，或者掌握在自己手中的自媒体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476702 一个 p2p 的论坛，或者去中心化的 sns，或者掌握在自己手中的自媒体。 飘就是这样一个东西。 飘的节点运行在用户设备上，彼此连接，传递内容。 难以监
<^k^>  ─> 视，难以封锁，难以攻击。 可以小到一个局域网，也可以大到全世界。 项目地址：https …
<z-zmh> 天涯海角一号楼
<z-zzz> 天涯海角一号楼
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • xpad note的使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476703 ubuntu自带的xpad轻量级note是我感觉符合我使用习惯的一款便签软件，但是使用过程中发现一个比较严重的问题：因为经常会使用显示桌面，最小化之后无法恢复，因为没有窗体（不知道我这么说对不
<^k^>  ─> 对）alt+tab也没法切换出来，导致使用非常不便，不知道有没有同样情况的，如何解决？ …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • xpad note的使用问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476705 ubuntu自带的xpad轻量级note是我感觉符合我使用习惯的一款便签软件，但是使用过程中发现一个比较严重的问题：因为经常会使用显示桌面，最小化之后无法恢复，因为没有窗体（不知道我这么说对不
<^k^>  ─> 对）alt+tab也没法切换出来，导致使用非常不便，不知道有没有同样情况的，如何解决？ …
<z-zzz> 请教PulseAudio的配置问题：无法发出声音？
<z-zzz> 都在潜水貘？
<z-zzz> 请教PulseAudio的配置问题：无法发出声音？
<vickycq> z-zzz: 纯 alsa 能发声么
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-24
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • Ubuntu安装打印服务系统CUPS,可以打印但是报错,CUPS server error  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476707 如题:我添加了打印机驱动,add相关打印机,安装CUPS打印机机系统CUPS，打印page报错，‘client-error-bad-reqest’如图，谢谢 x有人知道怎么解决这个报错吗？ zz: WintceJ —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-03-24 9:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装CUPS打印机机系统CUPS，打印page报错，‘client-error-bad-reqest’  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476708 如题:我添加了打印机驱动,add相关打印机,安装CUPS打印机机系统CUPS，打印page报错，‘client-error-bad-reqest’如图，谢谢 x有人知道怎么解决这个报错吗？ zz: Wintce
<^k^>  ─> J — 2016-03-24 9:52
<crazyhorse18> is anyone finding cn-north-1b.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com to be ridiculously slow?
<crazyhorse18> i'm only getting 17.1kb/s
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问双系统下ubuntu添加虚拟网卡后，怎么改这个虚拟网卡的驱动？谢谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476709 最近在学习英特尔一个快速处理包转发的东西——DPDK，我想在双系统的ubuntu下做（非虚拟机）。但是我的网络设备不支持（附网卡支持
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 问个openssl req参数问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476710 头一个就是 -subj ‘/C=CN/ST=BJ.....’ 这个是咋样写的，我的版本低还是怎么的，不能用， 还有一个就是关于serial， -CAcreateserial 和-CAserial serial.srl是一起用还是单独的，后者的好理解，前者的话在哪
<^k^>  ─> 建立的？一起用的话，是不是srl文件存在就使用,srl文件不在就建立的? zz: 冲浪板 — 2016 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Firefox浏览器显示内容异常，什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476711 Firefox版本44.0.2 显示内容异常，在Chromium浏览器中显示都正常 这是什么原因所致？ 如下图 Firefox里显示异常 1 (1).png Chromium里显示正常 2 (1).png Firefox里显示异常 3 (1).png Chromium里显示
<^k^>  ─> 正常 4 (1).png Firefox里显示异常 5 (1).png Chromium里显示正常 6 (1).png zz: kashu — 2016-03-24 10:36
<yunfan> onlylove: 工作找的如何
<onlylove> yunfan: 不知道哇，猫猫没动静，估计这次实在受不了还要继续外包……
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 最近形势不太好  linkedin上好久没有猎头骚扰了
<onlylove> yunfan: 你也玩linkedin哇，我记得adm有那个，然后vmware上班的基本也有
<yunfan> onlylove: 早就有 只是挂着 那页面设计真烂
<onlylove> yunfan: 嗯，外资IT的页面体验通常比较烂，但是怎么说，比国内那些你登录进来各种全屏flash，各种飘啊飘的banner好多了
<freeflying> onlylove: 色大象来了？
<onlylove> freeflying: 我刚来不久，没注意啥奇怪的id
<onlylove> freeflying: 这个  mAdPeR|a`
<freeflying> mAdPeR|a`: 色大象
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • unable to find a medium containing a live file system  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476712 我是崭新的新手一枚，在VM上安装的时候显示unable to find a medium containing a live file system，不知道是什么问题，求大神帮助，急！！！ 谢谢！ zz: kenneth49 — 2016-03-24 10:54
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://item.jd.com/1198786.html
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【歌德RS1e】歌德 GRADO RS1e 头戴式耳机 经典HIFI耳机 GRADO经典旗舰级耳机 全新升级版【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 5299.00
<yunfan> onlylove: 你说的那些国内的也烂 但是如今基本都是响应式的页面了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ssh信任有问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476715 2台主机 sdst103 sdst106 我现在已经把103的公钥发到106上了 ssh-copy-id的方式 现在在103上ssh106连进去还需要密码 但是如果先登陆106 然后再在103上ssh106 是可以无密码登陆的 106登陆断开后 和先前一样 进去还是需要密
<^k^>  ─> 码 以下是ssh -vvv 调试日志 bfadmin@sdst103:~$ ssh -vvv sdst106 OpenSSH_6.6.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014 deb …
<\u> iMadper: 你能修kernel tty bug吗？
<iMadper> \u: 估计不能吧...
<iMadper> \u: tty相关的我都没看过啊
<iMadper> \u: efi的, 且硬件无关的还有可能
<\u> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115231
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bug 115231 – drivers/tty/n_tty.c:eraser does not handle fullwidth character in ICANON mode
<yunfan> \u: 那协议能捞漂流瓶不
<iMadper> yunfan:
<iMadper> 发错...
<yunfan> iMadper: 我跟他说微信的事
<iMadper> yuning: .
<yuning> iMadper, http://www.spoj.com/problems/SBANK/
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ SPOJ.com - Problem SBANK
<ulot0> ubuntu论坛挂了
<ulot0> @ubrl
<ulot0> ubrl
<ubrl> ulot0,
<iMadper> \u:  	Russell King    已经有assignee了啊
<\u> yuning: 微信网页版不能
<iMadper> \u: 哦, reporter是你啊... 今天刚报的...
<\u> yuning: 水题……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 火狐进百度云网页，转圈圈严重。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476716 网速还是快的，干嘛打开百度云老转圈圈？百度上面的方法都无效。 当然，本论坛也经常转圈圈。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-03-24 12:32
<\u> iMadper: 一开始还误以为是vte/tmux/xterm等集体出问题了，原来应该是kernel的问题
<yuning> \u, 难得在 spoj 上找到这种练手的基础题, 发给 iMadper 练练手
<iMadper> \u: 对, 这个问题影响很多年了... 我也一直以为是urxvt的问题...
<\u> iMadper: 我的解决方案是头痛医脚　https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/vte3-ng-fullwidth-emoji　https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/tmux-fullwidth-backspace
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 04 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/vte3-ng-fullwidth-emoji%E3%80%80https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/tmux-fullwidth-backspace -- unhandled response
<iMadper> \u: 恩, 这个赞. 会持续更新不?
<iMadper> \u: 我的byobu后端也是tmux, 你要是持续维护我就换你这个
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47606
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | Red Hat成为第一家20亿美元收入的开源公司
<nyfair> 昨天哪个混蛋说没钱的
<\u> iMadper: 等到kernel修完这个就没用了……
<\u> iMadper: 更新啊……我折腾emoji持续多天了……
<iMadper> \u: 好
<\u> iMadper: 一开始有人说freetype支持color emoji，就去兴冲冲patch cairo，发现vte宽度不行patch，glibc宽度不行(wcwidth来自/usr/share/i18n/charmaps/UTF-8.gz里没有emoji宽度2信息)patch ...
<\u> vim宽度不行不知道怎么办了
<iMadper> \u: vim宽度也不行???
<iMadper> \u: 我以为vim早就有补丁处理了啊
<\u> ⭐⭐⭐
<\u> 这三个字符贴到vim，光标在或不在⭐所在行，显示效果不同
<\u> 料想一部分代码用了wcwidth，一部分代码用了自己的宽度计算
<iMadper> \u: reproduced.
<iMadper> \u: 我的urxvt没问题诶...
<iMadper> \u: 虽然我的字体没有这个星星
<\u> 诡异
<iMadper> \u: 你的reproducer不行啊
<iMadper> \u: 只有vim有这个问题啊, xtrem也没问题啊
<iMadper> \u: 先去吃饭
<\u> https://gist.github.com/MaskRay/8042e39dc822a57c217f
<ubrl> ⇪ f: wcwidth: determine columns needed for a wide character · GitHub
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 火狐进百度云网页，转圈圈严重。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476717 网速还是快的，干嘛打开百度云老转圈圈？百度上面的方法都无效。 当然，本论坛也经常转圈圈。 zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-03-24 12:50
<iMadper> \u: 121111
<iMadper> \u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15485146/
<onlylove> nyfair: 才20亿刀，你看鹅，怕是200亿都不看眼里
<iMadper> \u: 吃完饭回来再说
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似侯总有事情召唤你来着
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47592
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 为“权力归于人民”，NPM开发者“解放”了他的软件
<onlylove> nyfair: 看人家律师多会赚钱
<onlylove> nyfair: 应该多几个这样的讼棍，然后开源社区就完蛋了
<iMadper> \u: 奇怪, 我的电脑上正常, 我同事电脑上第一个字符返回-1
<iMadper> \u: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41642298/answer/92084019?group_id=696325590080319488#comment-126134392
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 在知乎如何找靠谱男朋友？或者如何找程序员男朋友？ - 知乎用户的回答 - 知乎
<iMadper> \u: 加油
<onlylove> iMadper: 听说知乎遍地是HR伪装找男朋友的
<onlylove> iMadper: 你这样坑 \u 不太好
<nyfair> http://img1.nimingban.com/image/2016-03-24/56f33d262c31e.jpg
<nyfair> onlylove: 牛牛还去帽子么
<\u> wcwidth 输出和 /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/UTF-8.gz 中 WIDTH   END WIDTH段有关
<onlylove> nyfair: 猫猫还没动静呢，估计人看不上咱，觉得咱水
<\u> 已经回家了啊。目前在成都治牙
<onlylove> 首席qiao没见来呢
<harajuku> 不要发 #NSFW 啊...
 * harajuku RH已经2Billion了, 羡慕
<\u> harajuku: 前RH?
<harajuku> \u: Raj & Howard
<iMadper> onlylove: hr怎么了?
<onlylove> harajuku: 最近有猎头骚扰你？
<iMadper> \u: harajuku 以前叫 adam, 后来改了很多东西, 包括名字.
<harajuku> onlylove: 没有啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 万一人 \u 只是单纯的想找妹子呢？
<onlylove> iMadper: 到时候人妹子根本动机不纯
<iMadper> onlylove: 收个hr有啥问题?
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何用shell实现只让部分字符动，剩下不动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476718 #!/bin/bash hello() { echo -e " num is $i \r " } for i in {1..1000} do hello $i done #我想让 num is 不动，只让 $1不停地动。但是失败了，老是换行。 zz: iamcook84 — 2016-03-24 13:31
 * harajuku 死侍可以看了!!!
<nyfair> iMadper: 快献祭几个妹子给我
<onlylove> iMadper: 没
<iMadper> harajuku: 有非TS的了?
<iMadper> harajuku: link
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是hr如果只是想找人呢
<harajuku> iMadper: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jHhxixK
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ Deadpool.2016.1080p.HDRip.KORSUB.x264.AAC2.0-STUTTERSHIT-[rarbg.com].torrent_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<\u> 为什么HR大多是女的呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 我还只想找妹子呢, 就看谁道行深了啊
<iMadper> harajuku: .
<onlylove> iMadper: 嗯，说的有道理
<iMadper> harajuku: 给老司机点赞.
<nyfair> 卧槽，你们还看漫威？
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求新番推荐
<nyfair> onlylove: 啊，我不看新番的啊
<\u> iMadper: harajuku 的 user(unaffiliated/..../adam8157) 揭露了他黑暗的过去
<iMadper> \u: 恩.
<onlylove> nyfair: 求完结推荐
<onlylove> \u: 他的黑历史需要被揭露？
<onlylove> \u: 那样你要看他换了几个风俗店名字，比方sensoji啥的
<nyfair> My Little Pony，巴拉拉小魔仙，プリキュア
<\u> onlylove: 我很久没看这个频道了……
<onlylove> nyfair: 咱正常点，a站那些梗就算了
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，这三我都看
<nyfair> onlylove: 前年的那部光美超级赞
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 老司机
<nyfair> プリキュア
<nyfair> ドキドキ!プリキュア
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何用shell实现只让部分字符动，剩下不动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476719 #!/bin/bash hello() { echo -e " num is $i \r " } for i in {1..1000} do hello $i done #我想让 num is 不动，只让 $1不停地动。但是失败了，老是换行。 zz: iamcook84 — 2016-03-24 13:42
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: harajuku 求妹子
<nyfair> 别名，宫斗Q娃，白色相簿3
<nyfair> MangHuoEr: 自己切了不就好了
<MangHuoEr> nyfair: 没那么大的刀
<nyfair> MangHuoEr: 百度药娘吧
<nyfair> MangHuoEr: 吃药也行
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: https://www.zhihu.com/question/41642298/answer/92084019?group_id=696325590080319488#comment-126134392
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 在知乎如何找靠谱男朋友？或者如何找程序员男朋友？ - 知乎用户的回答 - 知乎
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 看照片就是与宁
<iMadper> yuning: ^^
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 看照片就是猎头
<harajuku> ... ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 白色相簿有3了？我怎么记得就2啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 算了，别名，看错了
<nyfair> onlylove: 都有5了
<nyfair> 3=宫斗q娃，4=春物，5=啥我忘了
<onlylove> nyfair: 不玩，太折腾
<nyfair> 虽然都是胡诌的
<nyfair> 心跳Q娃真心好看啊
<nyfair> 而且细思极恐
<harajuku> 这都是什么鬼
<nyfair> 脑洞大者无药医 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3107728790
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 《心跳Q娃》影射出的一个鲜为人知的爱情故事_萌战吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> http://bbs.saraba1st.com/2b/thread-1098711-1-2.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 《心跳！光之美少女》——再解构的《竹取物语》 - 动漫论坛 - Stage1st - stage1/s1 游戏动漫论坛
<nyfair> http://bbs.saraba1st.com/2b/thread-1213735-1-1.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 【心学】关于心跳Q娃的设定考据以及研究汇总 - 动漫论坛 - Stage1st - stage1/s1 游戏动漫论坛
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: ^^
<nyfair> 反正这依然是个幼女番，让幼女学习下蛮好
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 对啊，都是什么鬼
<harajuku> 玉渊潭樱花开了没?
<onlylove> harajuku: 自己花钱买票看去
<nyfair> onlylove: 不要把时间浪费在吐槽逗逼上
<nyfair> onlylove: 不如看看动画，陶冶下情操
<luobo> ^k^: hi
<luobo> ^k^: > joke
<luobo> ^k^: < joke
<luobo> ^k^: <joke
<nyfair> !1+1
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 【萌新求助】UK15.10 字显示不全，没声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476720 <a class="highslide" href="http://img
<onlylove> nyfair: 我觉得川普这次有可能要选上啊
 * iMadper 支持川普.
<z-zmh> Hide the Sausage
<nyfair> 川普半个月前警告比利时真是太NB了
<onlylove> 然后比利时真的地狱了
<nyfair> 川普就是因为说的都是真话，于是成了美国傻逼口中的政治不正确
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • Linux有没有方法监控到剪贴板内容的变化？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476721 软件环境：centos6.6 硬件环境：PC x86 Linux里面有selection或clipboard，相当于Windows的剪贴板，当文字被选中或者按Ctrl+C时，内容会进入剪贴板。 我最近在做一个功能：当剪贴板内容发生变化
<^k^>  ─> 时，检测剪贴板内的新内容是否合法。 我当前遇到的一个问题就是如何监控剪贴板内容 …
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • Linux有没有方法监控到剪贴板内容的变化？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476722 软件环境：ubuntu14.04 硬件环境：PC x86 Linux里面有selection或clipboard，相当于Windows的剪贴板，当文字被选中或者按Ctrl+C时，内容会进入剪贴板。 我最近在做一个功能：当剪贴板内容发生变
<nyfair> MIT license的都是给傻逼用的代码
<nyfair> GPL license的都是傻逼写的代码
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  15:30
<lostsnow> WTFPL
<nyfair> lostsnow: https://github.com/nyfair/foo_thbgm/blob/master/LICENSE
<ubrl> ⇪ f: foo_thbgm/LICENSE at master · nyfair/foo_thbgm · GitHub
<nyfair> lostsnow: 你要的WTFPL
<nyfair> 这玩意比知乎一堆写lisp parser的装逼厨牛叉多了，游戏破解框架
<lostsnow> nyfair: 哈哈
<onlylove> nyfair: 那apache和bsd license呢
<shengyao> iMadper: http://z.jd.com/project/details/45839.html
<ubrl> shengyao: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu下DOSBOX+MASM5.0汇编问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476723 DOSBOX和MASM5.0都配置好了 但是编译的时候却提示无法打开文件 汇编源文件和编译器在同一目录下 这是什么问题呢?求大神解答.. zz: zhxs — 2016-03-24 15:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu下DOSBOX+MASM5.0汇编问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476724 DOSBOX和MASM5.0都配置好了 但是编译的时候却提示无法打开文件 汇编源文件和编译器在同一目录下 这是什么问题呢?求大神解答.. zz: zhxs — 2016-03-24 15:40
<iMadper> yuning: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/6fc85a2fjw1f279o5k5z0j20ci09d0tn.jpg   我要给我的项目配这个图
<iMadper> shengyao: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw690/63136032jw1f26tm0dh9ij20zk0zkagh.jpg
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu下DOSBOX+MASM5.0汇编问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476725 DOSBOX和MASM5.0都配置好了 但是编译的时候却提示无法打开文件 汇编源文件和编译器在同一目录下 这是什么问题呢?求大神解答.. zz: zhxs — 2016-03-24 15:43
<kingbo>  请问下系统内存在两版libGL.so，一个是mesa的，一个nvidia-drivers的，进程出现swrast加载错误
<kingbo>   早上glxspheres可以运行，glxspheres64却出现swrast的问题，unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH后都可以了
<kingbo>  现在是opendtect运行不正常，出现swrast问题
<kingbo>  libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<nyfair> http://lawoor.cn/cases/7307586
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 深圳市快播科技有限公司与飞狐信息技术（天津）有限公司著作权权属、侵权纠纷二审民事判决书 - 法网
<kingbo>  网上搜索不给力
<nyfair> yunfan: 尼玛，看你浓眉大眼的，居然也干这个
<yunfan> nyfair: 干什么?
<nyfair> 请求法院判令快播公司：1、立即停止侵权行为，即通过其所有并经营的“快播”软件与“云帆”产品（域名：yunfan.com）向社会公众传播涉案影视作品《麦兜响当当》；
<nyfair> 本院认为，本案为侵害作品信息网络传播权纠纷。云帆搜索嵌入快播公司的快播播放器内，且云帆搜索预留的联系地址与快播公司的地址相同
<yunfan> nyfair: 呵呵 那我还写了eva呢
<yunfan> nyfair: 法院这个太瞎扯了  那以后要陷害人 只要按照这个逻辑来陷害就行了
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 有时候打字速度快了,刚刚松开shift,按其它字母就按照大写输入了,有什么解决方法吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476726 有时候打字速度快了,刚刚松开shift,按其它字母就按照大写输入了,有什么解决方法吗? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-24 16:03
<darkduke> 牛逼的我來了
<yunfan> darkduke: 牛为什么要逼你来？
<iMadper> 跟团去港澳玩，回来的时候被带到珠海的一个珠宝店里购物。购物小姐问我们是哪里人，我们开玩笑说，我们是山顶洞人。购物小姐很兴奋地说，真巧，我们老板也是山顶洞人，既然是老乡，我帮你们去说说，看看能不能便宜点。。。。
<darkduke> yunfan, 額....
<darkduke> iMadper, 人才...
<yunfan> darkduke: 你跟牛有什么不得不说的故事么
<darkduke> yunfan, 人渣啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 宏碁EX2511G-72Z2 使用u盘安装ubuntu 进不了安装界面，求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476727 b8b015d8bc3eb135ad5149c3a41ea8d3fc1f446a.jpg机器配置： 操作系统 操作系统Windows 10 处理器 CPU类型第五代智能英特尔酷睿i7处理器 CPU型号i7-5500U CPU速度2.4GHz主频,最高睿频3
<yunfan> darkduke: 是你自己说的嘛
<luobo> ^k^: tiem
<luobo> ^k^: time
<luobo> ^k^: test
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你啥时候开始将笑话了。。
<ooOO_OOoo> test
<ubrl> ooOO_OOoo:点点点.  16:41
<luobo> fuck
<iMadper> shengyao: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.8.DTLgTp&id=527646143142&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 新品 Mikrotik RB962UiGS-5HacT2HnT hAP ac 双频无线路由器-淘宝网 pp: 860.00
<luobo> 我费了多大劲
<luobo> kk不理我
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 恩.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 来，讲个2块钱的
<kingbo>  刚解决了opendtect的swrast问题， export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib 解决了
<kingbo> 不知道为什么nvidia-drivers和mesa要生成两套libGL.so
<kingbo> 求解
<luobo> <joke
<luobo> >joke
<iMadper> yuning: xwared
<iMadper> yuning: https://github.com/Xinkai/XwareDesktop/wiki
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home · Xinkai/XwareDesktop Wiki · GitHub
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席啊，你们是不是找到人了
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 不知道啊。
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 貌似也没有人来啊
<onlylove> sigh
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 那你们经费紧张？
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 你们都20个billion了
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 给不给钱？
<ooOO_OOoo> nyfair: 。。和我有毛线
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 你首席啊
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 你在20 billion的单位上班
<yunfan> nyfair: 你家房子可还有空的 我没地方住
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 和我有毛关系
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 人家 iMadper 的老板还登上月球了呢！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 毛，就是上了太空而已
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 那也是上了太空了！
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 上月亮的，除了美帝那次，就都是月球车
<nyfair> ooOO_OOoo: 讲道理，贵司更有钱
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我问下他啥时候也去太空玩
<onlylove> iMadper: 你老板都去space玩了，你啥时候去啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似是这样的，猫猫要养活自己，canonical只要马克养活
<harajuku> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/486617.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 深度Linux内核计划公布 自行维护内核解决兼容问题_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> harajuku: 那么debian的kernel为啥patch比ubuntu少呢
<harajuku> onlylove: 本来就少
<harajuku> RHEL 100分, Ubuntu 10分, Debian 3分
<yunfan> harajuku: 满分1,000
<harajuku> yunfan: 你又不remote了?
<onlylove> harajuku: 既然u比d多7分，为啥我觉得这10分还不如3分呢
<onlylove> harajuku: 商业驱动没分
<darkduke> 大家好,我回來了
<yunfan> harajuku: 还在remote啊 你从哪里得来的结论？
<harajuku> yunfan: 看你说租房来着
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为角度不一样
<darkduke> 誰用過 oracle linux?
<yunfan> harajuku: 我觉得你跟主席一样健忘 之前我微信发侄女的照片 都给你们解释过了 我跑魔都来了 但是还是remote
<onlylove> yunfan: 角度啥的不太清楚，不过我觉得 rhel和centos还有debian是强于ubuntu的
<harajuku> yunfan: 看你说租房, 中长期嘛至少 以为不remote了
<yunfan> onlylove: 如果你只需要有限的一些功能 又不想自己动手 确实rhcl好点啊
<yunfan> harajuku: 我都租了半年了 你现在才问
<yunfan> harajuku: 有掌薪水的机会 我也可以不remote 现在remote也没啥好处
<z-zmh> remote?
<z-zmh> remote?sha
<harajuku> yunfan: 我司在招人啊, hadoop相关的一个项目hawq
<yunfan> harajuku: 上次imadper叫我发简历 羞辱了我一次 我不去了
<harajuku> ...
<harajuku> yunfan: 我和他不是一个司了现在
<harajuku> http://pivotal.io/big-data/white-paper/a-true-sql-engine-for-hadoop-pivotal-hd-hawq
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Pivotal HD: HAWQ | White Paper | Pivotal
<yunfan> harajuku: 也对 你司根本就不算搞技术
<onlylove> yunfan: 大象为啥要羞辱你啊，没理由啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 没他的事 是他公司的
<onlylove> yunfan: canonical?
<darkduke> 誰知道canonical 福利如何?
<onlylove> yunfan: 那破公司，搞个发行版这么烂，还要人写ubuntu tweak
<onlylove> yunfan: 就这样的破烂，羞辱你？看来是马克给的钱太多了，烧到了
<onlylove> yunfan: ubuntu的内核之所以能驱动更多硬件，在我看，就是sid的kernel加商业驱动罢了
<darkduke> 那誰知道google中國還要人嗎?
<onlylove> 这频道还有逗比说ubuntu的内核比debian好
<yunfan> onlylove: 那也不是他们的事 我感觉还是自己平时没有做好代码社交工作
<darkduke> -_-!!!
<onlylove> yunfan: github社交么
<darkduke> 沒人回答我的問題....
<yunfan> onlylove: 是啊
<harajuku> darkduke: google中国要人, 我们实习生实习完了就去google
<onlylove> yunfan: 照你说法，我有必要去搞一个github账号了
<harajuku> darkduke: canonical中国待遇不错, 不愁温饱
<darkduke> harajuku, 確保能進google?
<darkduke> harajuku, 謝謝你的回答
<harajuku> darkduke: 他签了offer了 不然呢
<darkduke> harajuku, 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 最好学会js
<onlylove> yunfan: js……
<onlylove> yunfan: 这年头可以用js写驱动不
<darkduke> 我一朋友 在北大青鳥,問我能進google 嗎....
<darkduke> 我就hehe了
<onlylove> https://www.zhihu.com/question/41442726
<onlylove> 这几天出了这么大事情？
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  3.16河南工大gCC朱永博事件是炒作吗？ - 百度贴吧 - 知乎
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 js的项目代码少 npm上一个项目几行代码的好多
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说npm，今天看到一个npm的新闻，kik那个？
<darkduke> 話說大學也許不會比XXX鳥好哪裏去,...
<darkduke> 這個世界是浮躁的
<yunfan> onlylove: 是揭露文章提到的
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个项目几行代码的话，我也搞几个去……
<onlylove> yunfan: 当年偷懒为了装oracle，还写过好几百行的shell呢
<darkduke> 蝙蝠俠大戰超人 明天上映
<darkduke> 好這口
<yunfan> onlylove: ]
<Guest41495> hello, everyone
<imfine> quit
<imfine> whoami
<darkduke> who i am
<z-zzz_> 天涯海角一号楼
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 陌陌网页版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476729 web.immomo.com,还可以看直播 zz: aukomn — 2016-03-24 19:56
<z-zmh> 第一章 神农使者
<z-zmh>     夕阳西下，漫天晚霞映得海面一片金黄，微波摇荡，浩浩数千里尽是金光。晚风煦暖，吹过这万仞绝壁上的杨树林，卷起漫天白絮，洋洋洒洒四处飘荡，落在他的鼻上，脸上。温暖而刺痒的感觉，让他突然想起了小时的诸多事情。
<z-zmh>     这里是他初次看见大海的地方，想不到时光飞逝，造化弄人，他今日竟又来到这东海南际山。此处正是南际山的正峰，他身边的山顶溪流汩汩流过桃树林，汇成激流，从龙牙岩飞泻而下，形成声势惊人的万丈瀑布。由于山势过高，瀑布倾落到半山腰，便被海风吹得飞花碎玉，各散西东。在山下龙潭边
<z-zmh> ，早已见不着瀑布，只可感受漫天的毛毛细雨。
<z-zmh>     景物如旧，逝者如斯。然而当年的壮志少年早已变成了鹤发老者。
<ubrl> z-zmh:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> z-zmh:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<z-zmh> 不好意思，打错地方
<\u> iMadper: 你调试用lldb吗？
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04.4笔记本双显安装nvidia显卡驱动后重启黑屏（听到系统登录界面的声音，但是没有画面）的解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476731 首先要感谢一下 poloshiao （这个论坛是不是没有 @人的功能的？）给了我一个大的参考方向和解答帮助！发问的原
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian如何下载ed2k链接?8.x官方库没aMule?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476732 debian如何下载ed2k链接?8.x官方库没aMule? https://wiki.debian.org/aMule 官方wiki直接就能用,但我却用不了? Code: root@debian:~# apt-get install amule Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Readi
<^k^>  ─> ng state information... Done E: Unable to locate package amule root@debian:~# aptitude install amule Couldn't find pa …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • lammps安装过程出错，出现python-config not found。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476733 （系统ubuntu14.04内核4.2）照教程安装lammps，最后一步编译Makefile.mpi一直出现这个： /bin/sh: 1: python-config: not found 是不是缺少什么东西，我在新立得里面搜索python出来好多，不
<^k^>  ─> 知道哪一个好。希望高手能够帮帮忙，谢谢啦。 本人电脑小白，感谢 zz: 908221509@qq.com — …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么普通用户正常,root打开pcmanfm选择0字节文件的打开方式,programming一栏就为空?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476734 为什么普通用户正常,root打开pcmanfm选择0字节文件的打开方式,programming一栏就为空? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-24 21:37
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 求助：使用ffmpeg将视频压缩成指定的大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476735 近日需要将一些视频压缩成不超过300M一个文件，上网查了一个ffmpeg的参数是-fs 但是执行了下面的命令发现不对 ffmpeg -i a.mp4 -fs 300M b.mp4 结果发现如果a.mp4是400M大小，执行以上命令后
<^k^>  ─> ，b.mp4就只是将a.mp4截取到300M大小处。 So，现在需要的是在视频时间长度不变的情况下， …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [技巧分享]find -iname *readme* 忽略大小写查找文件名包含readme的文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476736 [技巧分享]find -iname *readme* 忽略大小写查找文件名包含readme的文件 虽然很微不足道,但是分享的人越多就越容易搜索到吧. zz: 科学之子 — 2016-03-24 22:32
<oyx> 哈哈。
<z-zmh> ^^!
<oyx> 去老外的频道聊天，都没人理
<oyx> 额。真冷清。
<z-zmh> 在潜水
<z-zmh> 　，夜晚
<oyx> 潜水多无聊。出来聊天呗。
<oyx> 那我明天早上过来聊。
<z-zmh> 拜拜
<oyx> 拜拜
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04 LTS QQ国际版无法输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476740 以前用ubuntu 12.04 LTS，安装了QQ国际版，可以用中文聊天。前几天升级到了ubuntu 14.04 LTS，结果发现QQ窗口无法输入中文。尽管我切换到中文pinyin输入法，但打字时只显示字母，并不
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-25
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 火狐插件imacrso实现自动上传文件到百度云。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476741 手机普及的年代，手机和电脑经常需要交换共享文件。所以，把硬盘跟手机的东东全搬进云，方便使用还能保持手机电脑干净，速度快。 利用火狐imacros插件，实现一键上传文件到百
<^k^>  ─> 度云。 脚本： 百度.iim Code: VERSION BUILD=8961227 RECORDER=FX TAB T=1 URL GOTO=http://pan.baidu.com/wap/ho …
<memyself> 用了一段时间的ubuntu，学会了一些基本的操作和命令，怎样才能更好地提高应用能力呢？谢谢！
<lostsnow> memyself: 多折腾就好了
<memyself> lostsnow：就怕瞎折腾，做无用功啊
<lostsnow> memyself: 不会的 越折腾越舒服
<memyself> lostsnow：就怕没事就装系统了
<memyself> 现在在看a practical guide to ubuntu linux
<memyself> 之前用linuxmint，最近用ubuntu
<onlylove> 你们用windows的时候咋不见要求提高应用能力
<memyself> onlylove：也是从不会到会啊
<onlylove> memyself: 那你像学windows那样学ubuntu不就完了？
<memyself> 也学了很多啊：比如office的应用能力啊
<memyself> windows更多的是日常办公什么地
<memyself> ubuntu可能有更多的是计算机基础
<lostsnow> memyself: 如果你是学desktop 那没啥可学的 多用用shell吧
<onlylove> 计算机基础……数字电路么
<memyself> 系统配置什么地啊
<memyself> 比如在平板上装ubuntu
<onlylove> 平板上装，那和手机刷机有区别？
<memyself> 刷机都是现成地rom
<onlylove> 有那时间，还不如弄个android studio拖控件玩
<onlylove> 说的好像平板上不是现成的rom似的
<onlylove> 你从代码构建的rom？
<onlylove> 还是说，你能给没有驱动的硬件搞到驱动，然后适配一个rom
<memyself> 闲着也是闲着，学习学习
<vickycq> 根据方案类似的设备制作 rom，可以
<onlylove> vickycq: 求给我手机适配aosp6
<lostsnow> memyself: 先不依赖windows 完全使用ubuntu 慢慢的就会遇到各种问题 各种解决了就是了
<memyself> lostsnow：现在除了公家的计算机是windows，其他的都是linux了
<memyself> 平时也用得少，没有太多需求，问题也不多
<lostsnow> memyself: 对啊 所以要多用啊
<z-zmh> 冒泡
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 看网页的时候鼠标中间滚轴下滑时多时少有没有方式可以调整？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476742 如题 UBUNTU14.04 Chrome49.0.2623.108 看网页新闻时，用鼠标中间滚轴上下移动，有时候移得太多，有时候电脑重启后又正常了，在系统设置，鼠标，已设置为自
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • libreoffice如何让其的换行符与MS OFFICE的一样？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476743 libreoffice如何让其的换行符与MS OFFICE的一样？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-25 11:23
 * harajuku 个税不申报会怎么样? 麻烦的一X
<onlylove> harajuku: 这个不是发工资的帮你申报么
<onlylove> harajuku: 你司财务连这点小破事都不帮忙？
<onlylove> harajuku: 报税超级麻烦的说
<harajuku> 不知道啊, 不是还需要个人再申报么?
<onlylove> harajuku: 你给财务问清楚，是他给你报，还是你自己报
<onlylove> harajuku: 要是你司的财务这点破事都搞不利索，告诉他，回家去，让我去上班
<iMadper> yuning: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.1998246701.4.iYoa4w&scm=1007.10152.26965.1p0&id=45747547895&pvid=8fedaa96-4b25-4608-b962-402bbeaa496c
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ MikroTik RB850Gx2 双核 PowerPC 千兆 路由器 原装外壳-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 979.00
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • scp 复制速度是0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476744 y@y:/test$ uname -a Linux y 3.19.0-25-generic #26~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 24 21:16:20 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 之前是拒绝访问，给了本地、远程文件 777 权限，chown 改了相应文件夹的拥有者，可以访问了，但是传
<^k^>  ─> 送速度是0 远程是个树莓派，官方基于debian的系统 pi@raspberrypi /test $ scp -r pi@192.168.5.102 :/te …
<onlylove> iMadper: 这么gaoji的设备
<onlylove> iMadper: 这比那些用老奔2当路由的强多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我只是不知道ppc做嵌入式怎么样.
<iMadper> onlylove: 真要买, 我要买他家另外一款.
<onlylove> iMadper: 性能杠杠滴，你忘了苹果末代PPC就是一个900MHZ的U
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不是忘了, 我压根儿就不知道啊...
<onlylove> iMadper: 那我这么说，不考虑功耗，甩ARM几个银河系
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞.
<onlylove> iMadper: 毕竟是PC上用的东西，和那些考虑功耗到处省电的不一样，不过这个用来做路由，估计……也不会给太多电，所以真不好说，但是肯定不会太差
<iMadper> onlylove: 性能杠杠的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 几百条过滤规则都没问题.
<onlylove> iMadper: PC电源多少电啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 这我没看.
<onlylove> iMadper: 反正缩水的power也是power
<iMadper> onlylove: 好.
<iMadper> onlylove: 可惜带wifi的都不是power了...
<onlylove> iMadper: 买个这个，再买个AC然后拖上几个AP嘛
<iMadper> onlylove: 没必要吧, 5g的ap也不便宜
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: 链接链接
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://www.bluenile.com/hk/zh/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Blue Nile： The Source of Brilliance™
<onlylove> 说起来，这路由配置比cisco的3745还要好了
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞, 而且不贵
<onlylove> iMadper: 但是人思科的路由系统在那
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://item.jd.com/1532804.html   便宜的时候一千六百多
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【FOCALXS BOOK Wireless】FOCAL (FOCAL) XS BOOK Wireless 2.0蓝牙无线音箱/音响 天籁之声 小身材大能量 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 公司抛弃RTX换企业微信了……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476746 不知道该如何了！整个人都不好了…… 呜呜…… zz: Grook — 2016-03-25 13:22
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 声音真是好听, 很小.
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: focal家的, 喇叭都是自己根据箱体自己做的. 不像别的家买其他厂的喇叭然后自己配
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 算是比较少的能把小音箱做好得厂家
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 公司抛弃RTX换企业微信了……  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476747 不知道该如何了！整个人都不好了…… 呜呜…… zz: Grook — 2016-03-25 13:25
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B00X741TKG/ref=s9_cngwdyfloorv2-s9?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=desktop-2&pf_rd_r=008ZPY6J2X3YC00ECJZN&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=275064352&pf_rd_i=desktop
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ M-Audio AV32 Compact Desktop Speakers-乐器-亚马逊中国-海外购 美亚直邮 pp: ￥ 648.63
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu14.04使用wacom CTL-471的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476748 刚入手了这块板子,插在Ubuntu上直接可用 但是在系统设置->wacom手写板里就提示未检测到 现在我只能用不能设置,是什么问题? zz: zhxs — 2016-03-25 13:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Ubuntu14.04使用wacom CTL-471的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476749 刚入手了这块板子,插在Ubuntu上直接可用 但是在系统设置->wacom手写板里就提示未检测到 现在我只能用不能设置,是什么问题? zz: zhxs — 2016-03-25 13:32
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: 那个focal, 现在1889, 买买买
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04使用wacom CTL-471的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476750 刚入手了这块板子,插在Ubuntu上直接可用 但是在系统设置->wacom手写板里就提示未检测到 现在我只能用不能设置,是什么问题? zz: zhxs — 2016-03-25 13:34
<RongXian> iMadper: 哪個focal?
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: jd那个focal xs book
<MangHuoEr> iMadper: è´µ
<RongXian> 比d1080好嗎
<iMadper> RongXian: 惠威的?
<RongXian> yes
<iMadper> RongXian: 惠威先把自己的功放板做好再来跟其他牌子比好不好....
<iMadper> RongXian: 有源音箱的功放板推不动配套的喇叭真是不好意思说它.
<RongXian> 你倒是說到點子上了
<RongXian> 不過那個focal看上去像樣子貨
<oyx> 终于有人了
<oyx> 哈哈
<iMadper> RongXian: 别闹, focal这款定位很准, 就是主打人声的流行曲
<iMadper> RongXian: 想不到有啥别的可以替代这款的.
<RongXian> jbl lsr305
<iMadper> RongXian: 305是监听
<RongXian> 我的菜
<iMadper> RongXian: 恩, 很多人喜欢监听风格, 但是我比较俗, 喜欢focal这种.
<RongXian> iMadper: 其實我更眼饞adam artist5
<iMadper> RongXian: 主要是我听监听会觉得很累
<RongXian> iMadper: 還帶解碼
<iMadper> RongXian: 我刚查了一下, 貌似不错诶...
<RongXian> 監聽怎麼會累，hifi才累
<iMadper> RongXian: 我的Woodbourne也自带解码..
<iMadper> RongXian: 监听累, 多媒体箱子不累
<iMadper> RongXian: 你说的这个, 价格就不是一个级别了啊... 7k+...
<iMadper> RongXian: 7k+一堆好选择啊
<RongXian> iMadper: 帶解碼的很少
<onlylove> 土豪又开始讨论HIFI了
<iMadper> RongXian: 很多...
<RongXian> onlylove: 你還看不出來我們都是窮人嗎
<iMadper> RongXian: 你看polk audio家的
<iMadper> onlylove: 你還看不出來我們都是窮人嗎
<RongXian> :)
<iMadper> RongXian: 搭个论坛, 组织蹭听
<iMadper> RongXian: 大家各自写出自己音箱型号, 然后大家可以互相去蹭听
<iMadper> RongXian: 太符合我们这种穷人了.
<onlylove> 打死我都不信你俩穷人，我听见一个音箱5000就觉得疯了，这边居然有人讨论7000的
<iMadper> onlylove: 鹦鹉螺等着你
<RongXian> 不是一個地方怎麼聽啊
 * iMadper 干活去
<iMadper> RongXian: 同城呗
<RongXian> iMadper: polk 好像是做avd
<iMadper> RongXian: http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-AM6510-A-Bluetooth-Streaming/dp/B00II5T5HS
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<iMadper> RongXian: 声擎家也有几款带解码的
<iMadper> RongXian: 带解码的箱子真的蛮多的.
 * iMadper brb
<RongXian> 不到2000塊帶解碼估計....
<memyself> ubuntu怎么弄才能用google呢
<bredf> 用 v  p      n   链接  g   o    o    g    l      e
<RongXian> memyself: http://laod.cn/hosts/2015-google-hosts.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 015 Google hosts 持续更新【最新：2016-03】 | 老D
<memyself> 老刀博客
<memyself> rongxian：老得折腾啊
<RongXian> memyself: 花人民幣免折騰
<memyself> 那还是老老实实用度娘吧，忍了。
<abzrcemdkf_lengd> 都是用ubuntu? 我用的是debian.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 今天的 beta 还是没有 Ubuntu 自己吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476751 到 cdimg 上看了一圈，除了没有 Ubuntu-desktop 其他的都有。 是不是下载 daily build 就可以了？ zz: NetDreamer — 2016-03-25 14:57
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 今天的 beta 还是没有 Ubuntu 自己吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476752 到 cdimg 上看了一圈，除了没有 Ubuntu-desktop 其他的都有。 是不是下载 daily build 就可以了？ zz: NetDreamer — 2016-03-25 15:02
<abzrc7dkf_lengd> 我的老爷机用不了ubuntu  只好用debian openbox+tint2
<z-zmh> debian xfce , abzrc7dkf_lengd
<memyself> abzrc7dkf_lengd：我也有机子装debian，最近才用ubuntu
<z-zmh> debian vs ubuntu ?
<memyself> z-zmh：看个人偏好
<z-zmh> memyself: debian桌面版本稳定的多。
<memyself> 用了段ubuntu，也还可以啊
<z-zmh> "A new Trump 3d printer on tank treads printing out a wall on the Mexican border"
<z-zmh> 进出就像买卖股票，就是不交税！！！
<ZeroCopy> MangHuoEr: yuning: https://www.zhihu.com/question/28359860#answer-30723020
<ubrl> ZeroCopy: ⇪  重装系统的成本有多高？ - 程序员 - 知乎
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 想检查一下镜像文件的 SUMS，网站上的以 gpg 结尾的文件是啥？怎么用？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476753 如题，图中红线下面的文件。 3.png zz: NetDreamer — 2016-03-25 16:18
<z-zmh> 进出就像买卖股票，就是不交税！！！
<z-zmh> Lurkers are henpecked so they do not say anything. They are afraid to tell their pregnant wives that they are sterile.
<DawnFantasy> 这个 zmh 是个机器人吧
<ZeroCopy> shengyao: http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2441309/linux-44-kernel-emerges-with-better-support-for-skylake-raspberry-pi-and-amd
<ubrl> ⇪ f:  Linux 4.4 kernel emerges with better support for Intel Skylake and Raspberry Pi- The Inquirer
<z-zmh> DawnFantasy: ?
<z-zmh> 1G ram， 可否使用512M的 zram?
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • OpenVPN 在TAP模式下无法使用NAT  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476755 增加VPN用的br网桥和tap网卡。 把eth1网卡（内网）和tap桥接为br网桥，vpnbr的IP地址为eth1的IP。 但是这个VPN无法使用NAT，iptables snat和iptables masquerade都试过了。 客户端连接上vpn后无法访问任何
<^k^>  ─> Internet网站，比如ping 8.8.8.8等ping不通。 zz: okudayukiko0 — 2016-03-25 19:11
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道怎么禁止某些文件的网络权限吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 文件怎么会有网络权限
<onlylove> jusss: 你除非禁止它访问网络设备，比方socket
<jusss> onlylove: 这个能？
<onlylove> jusss: 或者禁止所有用户访问那个文件
<onlylove> jusss: 我还是觉得你禁止用户访问它比较靠谱
<jusss> onlylove: socket文件是哪个？
<onlylove> jusss: 你去看下acl，那个东西我没仔细看
<onlylove> jusss: 你……都不看书的是吧，高级unix环境编程
<onlylove> jusss: 反正就是给你提个想法
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，用户要访问显卡要加video组，当然现在不用
<onlylove> jusss: 那样要访问网络自然有network组
<onlylove> jusss: 然后，算了，你还是禁止那些文件被访问吧
<jusss> onlylove: 我吃饭去了。。。待会再聊
<darkduke> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:605731ffd512be3234ef5a150b22def56952222b&dn=%E8%9D%99%E8%9D%A0%E4%BE%A0%E5%A4%A7%E6%88%98%E8%B6%85%E4%BA%BA%E6%B8%85%E6%99%B0%E4%B8%AD%E5%AD%97.mp4
<darkduke> 蝙蝠侠大战超人
<jusss> darkduke: ts版？
<darkduke> jusss, 可能是高清版
<jusss> darkduke: dvd bd还没出呢吧。。。
<darkduke> jusss, 你下了不就知道了...
<darkduke> 我还没下载呢,现在
<jusss> hoxily: hi
<hoxily> 晚上好
<^k^> 新  开源模板库 • 【已发布】作文格子信笺模板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476756 这是从WPS官网下载的免费模板 http://docer.wps.cn/member/mid-wps.htm ，修改为LibreOffice格式。 下载附件，下载后把文件的后缀名.txt删除，只保留"中长篇书籍模板 .ott"才可打开这个模板。 （因为本论坛
<^k^>  ─> 所支持的文件上传格式有限，所以才用修改文件名的方法来上传模板。） 发布地址： htt …
<hoxily> jusss: 腿伤好了没？
<dreamhacker_> clear
<Freebuilder> 淘宝太他妈慢了
<Freebuilder> 买个东西，付款十分钟都打不开
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你的网太渣了
<Freebuilder> 别的网站都挺好
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 要不你过几天看看有没有啥支付宝被攻击的新闻
<Freebuilder> 支付寶發瘋了
<Freebuilder> 快捷支付已然開通，卻要重復開通，否則無法付款
<Freebuilder> 每單都要重復開通快捷支付
<yunfan> Freebuilder: 可能你碰到了bug
<Freebuilder> 付款付了我半個小時
<Freebuilder> 次奧
<onlylove> yunfan: 有那么一种bug，用户总能遇到，开发和测试死活不能重现
<yunfan> onlylove: 那个叫做 骨干网路由设置错误
<jusss> onlylove: 我突然发现我微信上加着l5e你要不要
<jusss> 好长时间没上过微信了。。。因为上面没几个人。。。
<jusss> nyfair老司机没在吗
<yunfan> jusss: 好久没看到你了
<onlylove> jusss: 老司机白天上班时间在
<jusss> yunfan: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 我没微信
<yunfan> jusss: 你还活着真不错
<jusss> yunfan: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 建议你留着，万一以后找不到媳妇还有后路
<jusss> yunfan: 我一直活在twitter呀
<jusss> onlylove: 不用，她比我大好几岁的。。。
<yunfan> jusss: twitter也没见你怎么说话
<jusss> yunfan: 还怕被喷。。。上面牛牛太多
<yunfan> jusss: 我以为你挂了  你还在 xihels那里？
<jusss> yunfan: 没
<jusss> 这微信没加几个人，信息倒是挺多。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 老司机，你试过把deepin的crossover qq搞到debian上吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 我刚去淘宝逛了下 居然又有无月租卡了
<yunfan> jusss: 我买了个crossover一年 所以我在ubuntu上也能用qq
<jusss> yunfan: qq国际版吗
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • Tapatalk看不到 查看新帖 ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476757 Tapatalk看不到 查看新帖 ？ zz: kashu — 2016-03-25 21:44
<yunfan> jusss: 恩
<yunfan> onlylove: 我打算买个这种卡 看看可以注册优惠什么的搞到多少
<jusss> yunfan: 一年都是钱？ 信用卡？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你别说你打算养猫池
<onlylove> jusss: 这种一般不会太贵
<jusss> onlylove: deepin的界面做的真的很漂亮，如果它是国外发行版我就用了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 还自带付费了的crossover多好
<onlylove> jusss: 好看是好看，卡
<jusss> 信不过国内这票子人素质
<onlylove> jusss: 没必要信不过
<jusss> 不是说技术，是说人品素质
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说NSA啥的，不也在openbsd里面下过后门么
<onlylove> jusss: 官方商店好像一年128软
<jusss> onlylove: twitter上有个兄台说的好，不怕老外盗我信息，因为他们不能怎么我，国内这票子艹蛋货盗了你的信息指不定干点啥
<jusss> onlylove: 就是老外装了个后门，咱们还有gf-w护航呢 LOL
<onlylove> jusss: 你电脑上有啥信息？小电影么
<jusss> 国内这票子人，呵呵，看手机app就知道了
<jusss> onlylove: ssh的密钥呀
<jusss> onlylove: 你放心呀，你服务器怎么死的都不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 我没
<jusss> onlylove: 邮箱密码呀，配置文件呀
<jusss> onlylove: 各种密码 密钥呀，你放心呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你说服务器死，中文版的putty更坑貌似
<jusss> onlylove: 不用putty
<onlylove> jusss: 对你配置文件没兴趣，邮箱密码直接找运营商要
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么猫池？
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是sa自然有些事不知道
<yunfan> jusss: 100多
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个可以插N个SIM卡的设备
<onlylove> yunfan: 那种专门收短信的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有几个旧手机呢 我只是看看一个手机号的价值到底有多少
<onlylove> jusss: 中文版的putty，忘了某一个版本，被植入木马
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的  华军的版本
<jusss> onlylove: 国内这票子人的人品。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是华军的版本，是华军倒霉的收录了那个软件
<onlylove> yunfan: 只要是中文版，就有，不管你从哪下
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过我比较懒，都是官方直接拖个能用的
<jusss> onlylove: 现在谁还从华军这种地方下软件呀。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我
<jusss> onlylove: 你不过从官方下吗。。。我连firefox我都不敢用国内这票子人的版本
<jusss> onlylove: firefox我都得从ftp.mozilla.org下
<onlylove> jusss: 不是那些，有些国内软件从哪都一样
<onlylove> jusss: firefox我一直从那下
<memyself> 国内的软件，能不用就不用啊
<memyself> 输入法用的是哪个啊？
<jusss> memyself: google拼音
<jusss> 宁可把信息吗卖给了老外，也不卖给国内这票子素质低的
<memyself> jusss：以前也用google拼音，但好像词库比较小，好多成语都出不来，现在用搜狗
<jusss> memyself: 做好被卖的准备
<jusss> 没事扫描你硬盘什么的。。。
<memyself> 也没什么机密的
<memyself> 拼音应该还好吧
<jusss> onlylove: 据说qq都不光扫描你登录的账户名了，都开始扫描你cpu的id了，果然屌，一查一个准
<jusss> memyself: 你密码什么的难道不是用输入法打的吗。。。
<memyself> 英文的啊
<memyself> 每天升级什么的，比较烦人
<jusss> memyself: 你以为英文的就没法记录了吗。。。
<memyself> 记录就记录吧
<memyself> 要不怎么办啊
<onlylove> jusss: qq干的这点小破事，有啥稀奇的？
<onlylove> jusss: 360和十美分狗咬狗，我们旁边看下热闹就好
<jusss> onlylove: 我想说真是一逮一个准呀，谁敢在qq群里说点啥，第二天就查水表
<onlylove> jusss: 然后呢
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的太多了，国内这就是"狗咬狗，一嘴毛"
<onlylove> jusss: 你不说，不就不查水表了
<jusss> onlylove: 不说查啥
<onlylove> jusss: 那不就完了，你用不安全的通讯软件做不安全的事情，被查表了，怪谁？
<onlylove> jusss: 不怪自己不讲究么
<onlylove> jusss: 你想保护好自己，还要注意身边有没有不讲究的家人朋友，同事
<jusss> onlylove: 你说的对，我不做不安全的事呀，我早初中毕业了。。。
<jusss> onlylove: go-v不是什么好玩意，peo-ple也不是什么好玩意，反正"狗要狗，一嘴毛"
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得有个新闻从业IT安全指南来着，不知道你有没有
<onlylove> jusss: 指导新闻从业者安全购买IT设备
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<onlylove> jusss: 那个我粗略看过，反正……
<yunfan> onlylove: 下单买了个卡 先研究下 开个单子要注册哪些账户
<onlylove> jusss: 你这种用qq和微信的已经和安全无缘了
<memyself> 现在没有QQ或微信的国人挺少的
<yunfan> memyself: 现在不用win的国人也挺少
<jusss> onlylove: 现在上qq就只是和几个大学同学聊聊，他们又不习惯telegram啥的，我还是得qq和他们聊
<memyself> 是啊
<memyself> 我用ubuntu和debian，但输入法还得用搜狗的
<memyself> 哈哈
<jusss> onlylove: 总得有2个同学或朋友啥的吧，要不多孤单，他们又只会qq微信，得适应他们
<jusss> memyself: 我有qq微信但是很少上
<onlylove> jusss: 然后为了适应他们，所以暴露了你自己
<memyself> 不是神仙
<memyself> 该用也得用啊
<memyself> 没办法啊
<jusss> onlylove: 放心，没人会关注我这样的小人物的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 既然没人关心你，那你在意qq扫你CPU做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 不做啥，就是不喜欢呀
<jusss> onlylove: 你喜欢让别人知道你内裤的颜色呀
<jusss> 虽然知道了也没啥，但是就是不喜欢呀
<onlylove> jusss: 很多妹子也不喜欢，但是总有人去研究
<onlylove> jusss: 然后还有很多妹子不讲究，一点也不介意
<jusss> onlylove: 我今天新学了句成语"三口七肛"
<onlylove> jusss: 你out了，今天才会
<onlylove> jusss: 都TM十几号的事情了
<jusss> onlylove: 我不管注新闻的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我也不关注，但是我还是比你早知道
<onlylove> jusss: 这事，你管他做啥
<jusss> onlylove: 想看福利呀
<onlylove> jusss: 貌似那个大学的贴吧里面原来有，后来被和谐了
<jusss> onlylove: 女的张的还行呀，现在大学生活好。。。你听过那个笑话没
<yunfan> jusss: 你是小人物没关系 只要你有大器就行
<onlylove> jusss: 我只说一句，地球很危险，可惜火星我去不了
<jusss> 小明通过自己的努力考上大学了。　老王：小明啊，大学生活好吗？　小明：大学生活挺好。　老王：我问了两个问题，　小明：我就是回答了两个问题。
<jusss> onlylove: 老司机你有这次的福利吗？
<jusss> 让我学习学习
<onlylove> jusss: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 我对那个没兴趣，11区的妹子敬业多了
<jusss> onlylove: 没带入感呀，而且挺不懂日语
<jusss> onlylove: 这次真的是"分手就发裸照"
<jusss> 我想说干的漂亮
<onlylove> jusss: 不是，怎么感觉你版本和我不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 我还是很支持这次2位男性同胞的，那个女的脚踏两条船，活该
<onlylove> jusss: 果照不是那猪主席那泄露的么
<jusss> onlylove: 不是呀
<onlylove> jusss: 你支持毛
<onlylove> jusss: 那小电影总该是吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 我感觉这是个炒作而已
<onlylove> jusss: 貌似人没和原配发生关系
<jusss> onlylove: 我还没看到，你能发来让我学习下吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我见过度娘盘预览，打了马赛克的
<onlylove> jusss: 图
<onlylove> jusss: 知乎有这个话题
<jusss> onlylove: 管发没发生关系，用原配的钱开房和别人玩的确不道德，而且还三口七肛
<onlylove> yunfan: 那女的才上大一，炒作就有点太作了
<jusss> yunfan: 老司机发挥你强大的搜索能力，能把小电影扒出来吗？
<onlylove> jusss: http://www.zhihu.com/question/41442726
<yunfan> onlylove: 有推手么  你真是
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  3.16河南工大gCC朱永博事件是炒作吗？ - 互联网隐私 - 知乎
<yunfan> jusss: 我管这个干嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 推手什么的，有就有吧，拿这事炒作，这学校在毁自己名声
<onlylove> yunfan: 你当赌赢了名声大噪啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 你怎么知道是学校炒呢 你想得太简单了
<onlylove> yunfan: 中国主流社会对这个还是容不下的
<yunfan> 最近几次大事件 全是炒作
<yunfan> 比如那个上海女到江西去的
<onlylove> yunfan: 更何况对面还是党员
<yunfan> 优衣库视频的
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在的炒作基本都靠负面 荣不下就对了
<jusss> 其实我想说这次地域黑的漂亮，呵呵
<hportsnap_els9> 挺热闹的啊！
<onlylove> yunfan: 江西那个炒就炒了，优衣库那个也是炒的话，我只能说，焚化部管的好，以后就给人看大头贴，省的他们无聊
<onlylove> yunfan: 应该管的再厉害点
<onlylove> yunfan: 江西那个有情可原，毕竟很多人连贫困农村什么样子都不知道，张口就华西村
<onlylove> yunfan: 说农村有钱，动不动十几亩地什么的
<jusss> onlylove: 这朱主席的gcc和我们用的gcc有关系吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 什么啊 我就说这种事情十有八九背后有人在推 我才不管你是情有可原还是什么别的
<onlylove> yunfan: 有人推很正常啊，比方papi酱
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 火狐总提示更新FLASH，可我的已经是最新的了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476758 每次总会弹一下，然后 我点一下长期允许，但下一个又这样了。我在插件里看了，也是显示的需要更新，但我确实在ADOBE官网下了最新的，也使用了。版本11.2.202.569 zz: sa
<^k^>  ─> m_army — 2016-03-25 22:37
<yunfan> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以说焚化部管的轻了，工信部管的也轻了
<jusss> onlylove: gf-w管的可从来没轻。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 嗯，最近还例行打击VPN，对不
<jusss> onlylove: 不用vpn好几年了。。。一直ss
<onlylove> jusss: 国内尚且能成这样，要是国外那些精分的过来，那还过不过了
<onlylove> jusss: 要不是轮子那群精神不正常的
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉欧美笑话日韩中二，我们还能笑话欧美少年更中二
<jusss> onlylove: 轮子这事，蛤蛤半的挺对的
<onlylove> jusss: 你笑吧，使劲笑，现在欧美有苦说不出
<jusss> onlylove: 你看那绿教
<onlylove> jusss: 美国人担心川普当选，欧洲人自保都不知道怎么保
<jusss> onlylove: 中国没有信仰非常赞
<jusss> onlylove: 欧洲人活该
<onlylove> jusss: 绿教就那样还有人给绿教洗呢
<jusss> onlylove: 我举双手双脚支持川普
<onlylove> jusss: 中国人没信仰，你这是被谁洗了
<jusss> onlylove: 绿教就该和轮子一样，直接消灭
<jusss> onlylove: 你有信仰吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 欧美就喜欢拿信仰和皿煮攻击兔子，你也信？
<onlylove> jusss: 我问你，欧美有信仰？
<jusss> onlylove: 你同学伯伯亲戚有信仰吗？ 烧个香不算
<jusss> onlylove: 有呀，那么多教堂呢
<onlylove> jusss: 照你这么说，除了绿教，没人有信仰
<onlylove> jusss: 呵呵哒
<jusss> onlylove: 没信仰，梵蒂冈吃毛呀
<jusss> onlylove: 那教堂一年不知道收入多少呢
<yunfan> 你们继续扯 我找个电影看看 再撸一管睡觉
<onlylove> jusss: 没信仰，中国的和尚道士尼姑早饿死了
<onlylove> jusss: 连跳大神的都一起饿死
<jusss> onlylove: 都怪老毛除四旧没干净
<onlylove> jusss: 四旧，呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 现在都有点独裁的意味了，我说指美国
<jusss> onlylove: 其实独裁有独裁的好处
<onlylove> jusss: 美国一直独裁啊，你以为人为啥持续那么久
<onlylove> jusss: 你看啊，南非，希腊，啊，津巴布韦
<jusss> onlylove: 美国要是独裁，绿教那还有活路呀
<onlylove> jusss: 还要我继续说不
<jusss> onlylove: 奥黑这8年是啥也没干貌似，医改还失败了。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 美国独裁和绿教活路啥关系，阿拉伯之春，你敢说不是美国人策划的？
<onlylove> jusss: 然后现在把欧罗巴给坑了
<jusss> onlylove: 你要是独裁了，就不用管什么jb政治正确了
<onlylove> jusss: 独裁更要管政治正确，你当独裁就是你说了算啊
<jusss> onlylove: 我现在超反感美国的"政治正确"因为验证影响到我看美剧和电影了，谁能接受黑白配呀，谁让我是黄种人
<onlylove> jusss: 你啊，图样，长者那句话送你
<jusss> onlylove: 希特勒可没管政治正确，直接干掉了犹太佬
<onlylove> jusss: 希特勒当年怎么回事呢，转移国内矛盾啊，犹太人剥削你，所以犹太人是坏的，所以反犹太是政治正确
<onlylove> jusss:  动点脑子
<jusss> onlylove: 我感觉希特勒真怨，辛辛苦苦把犹太佬敢走了，又让个圣母婊把绿教搞进来了，真是活该
<onlylove> jusss: 有啥活该不活该的，我要是和你说，犹太教，基督教，伊斯兰教其实是一个起源
<jusss> onlylove: 欧洲活该动乱，最好全炸了，八国联军的事，先世报
<onlylove> jusss: 你TM懂什么叫现世报啊
<jusss> onlylove: 瞎说的
<onlylove> jusss: 八国联军那帮都死干净了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 有后代呀
<jusss> onlylove: 那叫后世报?
<onlylove> jusss: 现世报是说，人这一辈子作的恶，这一辈子就遭到报应
<onlylove> jusss: 你赶紧看书去，没文化真可怕，不和你聊了
<jusss> onlylove: 随便了，就是那个意思，因果吗，欧洲被炸了其实挺好的
<onlylove> jusss: 一点也不好玩，你看默克尔正直正确，收了难民，然后出事了，然后现在选民的政治正确不是收留难民了
<onlylove> jusss: 政治正确就是说着玩玩，一时一变的
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是这个都看不懂，就赶紧和我一样，找个犄角旮旯藏起来
<jusss> onlylove: 所以说go-v不是好玩意，peo-ple更不是好玩意，"狗咬狗一嘴毛"
<onlylove> jusss: 是不是好玩儿你说了不算，懂？
<onlylove> jusss: 你先把论语看懂了再来说话
<jusss> onlylove: 我知道，这不是图个嘴里爽快吗，炸了活该
<jusss> onlylove: 我瞎说的
<jusss> 我在胡说八道
<onlylove> jusss: 我和你说，一堆人笑话欧洲快成欧罗巴斯坦，笑话归笑话，没人希望欧洲被炸
<jusss> onlylove: 论语那把人搞成奴隶那套我不喜欢的
<onlylove> jusss: 你不喜欢啊，那你去看老子如何？
<onlylove> jusss: 到时候你没准发现，我擦，还是论语正常点
<jusss> onlylove: 我喜欢看蓝晶写的小说，不喜欢看老子写的小说
<jusss> onlylove: 论语主角连个啪啪啪都没，还不能一个人挑一群人没意思
<jusss> onlylove: 还是蓝晶写的小说好看
<onlylove> jusss: 今天看了个榜，说是哪个网文作者身价1个亿来着，你赶紧去看
<jusss> onlylove: 我不看小白的，没意思，我喜欢看大神的
<onlylove> jusss: 那就月关
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是boss我一定喜欢论语，我不是boss我当然不会喜欢了 "屁股决定脑袋"
<jusss> onlylove: 月关的也没意思
<jusss> onlylove: 罗森的也一般
<onlylove> jusss: 那你去看Linux内核源代码去
<jusss> onlylove: 比烟雨江南的差多了，虽然烟雨江南现在是比较水了
<onlylove> jusss: 我明早上要早起有事，别吵我睡觉，你想做啥，赶紧说，美剧还是什么，我随便丢点东西你打发时间
<jusss> onlylove: 你上班了？
<onlylove> jusss: 没上班就不准有事了？
<jusss> onlylove: 好吧，我看美剧去了, bye
<jusss> 晚安
<onlylove> yunfan: 那货走了，话说你要看啥电影，不是岛国的吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 鲁多了没好处的
<onlylove> 觉得jusss就是一坑，以后离他远点
<gebjgd> onlylove, 为毛
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那货刚又在这频道讨论政治话题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 怕啥
<gebjgd> onlylove, 害怕直接移民
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我是说，我无所谓，倒是你小心点啊，布鲁塞尔刚被炸
<onlylove> gebjgd: 整个欧萌现在都闹腾吧
<gebjgd> onlylove, 炸死才是最痛快的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 温水煮青蛙才是最残忍的
<onlylove> gebjgd: 你指望这两下子把默克尔老太太炸明白？
<gebjgd> onlylove, 指望她干嘛
<gebjgd> onlylove, 该怎么过 接着怎么过
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那指望谁，萨科齐？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 还是卡梅伦
<gebjgd> onlylove, 指望IIS
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他们才是人类大救星
<onlylove> gebjgd: 人卡梅伦闹腾着退欧呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赶紧的 不送
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我觉得卡相这事没那么坚决，不是说北爱觉得欧萌比较好，然后英国脱欧，他们就和爱尔兰合并么
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你又在指点江山
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 暂住证找到了么
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我没指点江山啊，我哪敢指点啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 丢暂住证的不是我，我没那东西
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你不需要？
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 暂住证条件很高的，不是所有外来人口都有那东西
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你看这频道，也就土豪adam这样的有
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 。。。。
<mugebjgd> 不是吧  我以为都有的
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你当暂住证那么好办啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我认识的好几个，都是因为驾照才去弄得
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 就算有，那么贵重的东西，我肯定放在固定位置不会去动它，除非……耗子
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 那东西说不上贵重，但是很重要
<mugebjgd> onlylove, ....
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 万恶的户籍制度
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 这东西怎么说呢……就那么回事吧，说不上好坏
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 毕竟我户口在家，然后我爸妈还能领一份福利
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我家那边是按户口发的
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 不管你人在哪，在月亮上也无所谓，只要户口在就好
<mugebjgd> 刚才tg上有女生发全裸自拍。。。
<onlylove> tg是啥，还有这种
<mugebjgd> onlylove, telegram
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 这现在算什么
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-26
<luobo> 春游
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手提问--求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476761 昨晚头热，把14.04升级到15.10，过程中出了问题，就突然出现登录界面要求输入密码，然后输入密码回车，又是登录界面，然后死循环，输入多少次密码都是回这个界面，强制断电。开机原来的14.04已经
<^k^>  ─> 已经变15.10了，但是直接进入终端。按alt+ctrl+f7，显示黑屏，加一个光标闪烁。另外之前 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手提问--求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476762 昨晚头热，把14.04升级到15.10，过程中出了问题，就突然出现登录界面要求输入密码，然后输入密码回车，又是登录界面，然后死循环，输入多少次密码都是回这个界面，强制断电。开机原来的14.04已经
<^k^>  ─> 已经变15.10了，但是直接进入终端。按alt+ctrl+f7，显示黑屏，加一个光标闪烁。另外之前 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 升级失败，求帮助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476764 昨晚头热，把14.04升级到15.10，过程中出了问题，就突然出现登录界面要求输入密码，然后输入密码回车，又是登录界面，然后死循环，输入多少次密码都是回这个界面，强制断电。开机原来的14.04已
<^k^>  ─> 经已经变15.10了，但是直接进入终端。按alt+ctrl+f7，显示黑屏，加一个光标闪烁。另外之 …
<smake> hi
<ubrl> smake:点点点.  12:04
<smake> 大家中午好
<smake> 胀饭时间到
<ulot0> ubrl,
<bluefive> Hello?
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, hello
<ubrl> ulot0:点点点.  12:40
<ulot0> ubrl, 微软聊天机器人上线24小时被教坏，变身满嘴脏话的不良少女
<ubrl> ulot0,
<ulot0> ubrl, 你会被教坏吗？
<ubrl> ulot0, .. 休息一下 ..  12:40
<ulot0> ubrl, 你只会睡觉
<ubrl> ulot0,
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU下默认的文本编辑器是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476765 ubuntu下默认的文本编辑器是什么？如何查询ubuntu默认的文本编辑器？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-03-26 13:08
<oyx> 默认的是gedit吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU下默认的文本编辑器是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476765 ubuntu14.04下默认的文本编辑器是什么？如何查询ubuntu14.04默认的文本编辑器？ 问题一：我一般用的是gedit,但我不知道他是不是默认的！而且也不知道如何查询默认的是什么！？？ 问题
<^k^>  ─> 二：我知道在shell下可以用echo $SHELL来进行查询，但我记得有位朋友告诉我是默认的是das …
<oyx> 好吧。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • UBUNTU下默认的文本编辑器是什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476765 ubuntu14.04下默认的文本编辑器是什么？如何查询ubuntu14.04默认的文本编辑器？ 问题一：我一般用的是gedit,但我不知道他是不是默认的！而且也不知道如何查询默认的是什么！？？ 问题
<^k^>  ─> 二：我知道在shell下可以用echo $SHELL来进行查询，但我记得有位朋友告诉我是默认的是das …
<luobo> 有谁知道，emacs中的shell使用sudo时会把密码显示出来
<luobo> 这也太蛋疼了
<luobo> 是个别版本的，比如archlinux
<luobo> 其他的版本就是好的，debian，fedora等
<luobo> 是不是有什么补丁
<luobo> 我自己弄吧
<luobo> 估计也没人搞过
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 谁有最新的LINUX系统目录结构图，贡献一份吧！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476766 哪位有“最新”的LINUX系统目录结构图，类似于附件这样的，不过这不是最新，也不全，最好是将后面的说明译成中文的，我在GOOGLE上搜了很久，没搜到！ zz: 九天星 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-03-26 13:40
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 安装 pepperflash 报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476767 执行 Code: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree 然后执行 Code: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install 返回的信息： Quote: ERROR: failed to retrieve status information from google : W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file './var/
<^k^>  ─> lib/apt/lists/partial/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_InRelease' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - p …
<onlylove> 为啥手机安装包，下载完了才十几M，然后安装好了转眼就100+了
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • KDE neon项目提供给你最新的KDE组件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476768 http://neon.kde.org/ 基于ubuntu的LTS版，目前已经放出了第一个基于16.04的测试版，4月底放出正式版。提供2年升级更新（指各种KDE组件，其它非KDE组件跟隨ubuntu16.04更新）。 可到这里下载测试版：http
<^k^>  ─> ://files.kde.org/snapshots/? zz: flwwater — 2016-03-26 15:24
<x_> 有人么 有人么
<x_> 求助个问题 sata硬盘如何热插拔，貌似插上去过后不能识别出 /dev
<x_> 需要什么命令么？
<smake> 最近看了美国之音的节目，感觉这届政府确实不如上届政府。。。。
<onlylove> 啥，sata硬盘热拔？你主板支持？
<x_> onlylove, 主板不知都支不支持，但WIN7下一直这么用的啊
<smake> 我至今不明白 “中国人“是个什么概念。。。。。。
<onlylove> win7 sata热插拔……
<onlylove> 小朋友，你很勇敢
<smake> 谁能帮我理一下。。。
<x_> 早在IDE硬盘时代就能这么玩啊
<onlylove> 如果是服务器的话，这样搞就算了，PC机你不怕坏主板？
<x_> onlylove, 到现在没烧过主板 只炸掉个电源
<onlylove> x_: 你很勇敢，我不敢这么做，所以没做过
<x_> Linux下有什么可以刷新设备都命令 我只看到刷新usb pci，貌似没有刷新sata设备都
<onlylove> x_: 还是给你说个scsi的做法吧
<onlylove> x_: echo "scsi add-single-device x y z u" > /proc/scsi/scsi
<onlylove> x是硬盘所在SCSI控制器号（一般机器就一个SCSI控制器，所以就是0）
<onlylove> y是硬盘所在SCSI通道的编号（一般单通道的就是0，多通道的要看是哪个通道了）
<onlylove> z是硬盘的SCSI ID号（可以通过具体插入的硬盘插槽来判断）
<onlylove> u是硬盘的lun号（默认情况都是0）
<onlylove> 祝你好运
<x_> 这个方法对sata不可行 刚试过了，电脑没有scsi控制器
<onlylove> 那没办法了，热插拔就在服务器上玩过，都是SAS的硬盘
<x_> 有是有 但是只有光驱 和一块原有都硬盘
<\u> /sys/class/scsi_host/host*/scan ?
<\u> https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/adding_storage-device-or-path.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<\u> echo - - - 可能就行
<onlylove> The older form of this command, echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi, is deprecated.
<onlylove> 就是这个嘛……
<onlylove> 整天改来改去的，好烦
<onlylove> http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/460058/SATA-hotplug-Add-Remove-sata-HDD-in-a-jiffy
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ SATA Hotplug : Add/Remove Sata HDD in a Jiffy - CodeProject
<onlylove> 反正和scsi一个做法么，现在都是在盘阵里面搞，外面……谁闲的没事拔硬盘玩！
<x_> onlylove, 没啊 我只是搞台电脑批量shard硬盘，要能热插拔都话比较省时间啊
<onlylove> x_: 总之你试试就是了
<onlylove> x_: 大概就是那么个做法
<x_> ubrl, 的方法可以都
<ubrl> x_,
<onlylove> x_: 反正这几年rhel也改的人稀里糊涂的，前几天还加了个新防火墙
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 英雄救美人 : 一个年轻美貌的女子,同一个救火员:"你为了救我出险,一定费了不少气力吧?"救火员:"可不是吗?我曾打退了3个救火员,他们都抢着来救你呢?"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 为什么ubuntu server 的installer比debian stable 的installer卡很多?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476769 为什么ubuntu server 的installer比debian stable 的installer卡很多? debian-8.3.0-i386-netinst.iso ubuntu-14.04.4-server-amd64.iso 测试环境:VirtualBox 安装镜像放在tmpfs上 比较懒,随手找的
<^k^>  ─> 镜像测试 不过amd64除了多费点内存之外应该是比i386更快吧? 具体现象: 有一个一闪而过,sda …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 14.04的系统无法安装火狐插件autoproxy啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476770 急求大神提供解决办法 zz: 电子科大宅男 — 2016-03-26 19:07
<Lucky__> test
<ubrl> Lucky__:点点点.  19:37
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<smake> 吃饱的感觉真好。。。。。。
<memyself> 还吃不饱？
<smake> 刚吃完饭。。。
<memyself> 够晚的啊
<smake> 宵夜。。。
<memyself> 谁会给平板装linux啊
<z-zmh> 饭毕
<smake> 不会。。。。
<memyself> 我也不会，但想给dell的平板装
<smake> 感觉平板现在就是鸡肋
<smake> z-zmh, 庆祝饭毕。。。
<z-zmh> 聚会于酒足饭饱。。。
<smake> 你真幸福。。。
<smake> 摩萨德现在在招人 有感兴趣的吗？
<smake> https://www.mossad.gov.il/eng/careers/Pages/application.aspx
<ubrl> smake: ⇪  application
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 关于Linux下防火墙的几个问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476771 1.如何用iptables屏蔽某些IP经常变化的DNS（部分网站是每次ping都会得到不同的IP，而且ping得到的IP打不开）？ 用iptables -s DNS.NAME只是把DNS.NAME解析为IP然后保存到iptables列表中。 2.在Linux平台
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 关于Linux下防火墙的几个问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476772 1.如何用iptables禁止某些IP经常变化的DNS（部分网站是每次ping都会得到不同的IP，而且ping得到的IP打不开）？ 用iptables -s DNS.NAME只是把DNS.NAME解析为IP然后保存到iptables列表中。 2.在L
<^k^>  ─> inux平台下，有什么功能比较强的防火墙软件（要求：1.可以过滤某些协议，比如QQ，BT；2. …
<smake> 没人感兴趣。。。。
<memyself> 没人知道怎么给平板装linux啊？
<smake> memyself, 你是没指望了。。。。
<memyself> smake:要不平板真没用啊
<smake> 我始终主张平板无用论。。。。
<memyself> 关键是有啊
<smake> 平板能做的，基本上手机都能做
<memyself> 三维照相
<smake> 操
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04 wifi连接不了，折腾了好几天都不行啊，求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476773 relaybot@ubuntu:~$ uname -a Linux ubuntu 3.19.0-37-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 23 15:13:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux relaybot@ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro
<^k^>  ─> Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Mi …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04 wifi连接不了，折腾了好几天都不行啊，求救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476776 relaybot@ubuntu:~$ uname -a Linux ubuntu 3.19.0-37-generic #42~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 23 15:13:51 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux relaybot@ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro
<^k^>  ─> Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced M …
<minbaby> 测试发言
<minbaby> topic
#ubuntu-cn 2016-03-27
<RongXian> /
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装nfs server时碰到如下错误，请问有什么办法可以解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476795 root@wang-Ubuntu:/home/porting/U# apt-get install nfs-kernel-server 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被
<niuke> 测试
<ubrl> niuke:点点点.  11:33
<niuke> 测试
<ubrl> niuke:点点点.  11:33
<niuke> url
<niuke> @name
<niuke> hello?
<niuke> 有人嘛
<niuke> ／help
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04多个软件（如wps）不能输入中文，或者（如smartgit）没有菜单栏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476796 我之前用kylin15.10，robomongo和sublime不能输入中文，虽然fcitx看着切换到了搜狗或sunpinyin，实际上还是只能输入字母，只能在其他地方写好汉字粘贴过来
<^k^>  ─> 。 我以为是kylin的问题，就重装了ubuntu，但选了16.04.但那几个软件还是不能输入中文，症 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 医疗游戏 :     两个女儿整个下午都窠见地呆在她们的房间里妈妈忍不住问她们究竟在干什么。    "我们在玩医生看病呢。"小女儿回答。    妈妈觉得更奇怪了,她们的玩具听诊器断了,怎样玩呀?她来到房间察看却发现女儿们低头坐着在看连环图画册。    "你们
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 为什么dash里缺少一些应用，搜索也搜不出来  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476797 如题，apt-get了calibre和guake、virtualbox 但在dash里却找不到应用。全部应用列表里没有，用搜索也搜不出来。 明明筛选结果已经设置成“全部”了。 现在只能在终端里打开，
<^k^>  ─> 但是用终端调用guake是不是太蛋疼了 zz: loown — 2016-03-27 14:01
<journeyZC> 大叫好
<journeyZC> 請問我的ubuntu系統怎麼安裝metasploit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 无缝集成Windows应用程序到Ubuntu中 [RemoteApp使用指南]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476800 无缝集成Windows应用程序到Ubuntu中 [RemoteApp使用指南] 视频效果展示： https://vimeo.com/44984895 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMue5lPht_A 全文教程： https://bmullan.wordpress.com/2012/09/
<niuoh> any body home?
<niuoh> 撒旦
<iamgod> nana
 * iamgod 1
<iamgod> what
<Canon> DingWei
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 如何关闭thinkpad 指纹识别指示灯  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476801 关机后，thinkpad 指纹识别指示灯一直亮。 如何关闭？ubuntu14.04 LTS。非得卸掉电池才可以灭灯？ zz: davil2000 — 2016-03-27 17:37
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本无法启用独显  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476802 笔记本是联想的拯救者，显卡是gtx960M+集显。 问题描述：独显始终不工作。 在官网下载闭源驱动老是进不去桌面（循环登陆），后来放弃了。 直接sudo apt-get install 用tab可以发现最新得是nvidia-352。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<memyself> 论坛也太老了
<memyself> 哈哈
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 求助！APT问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476803 我想删除CUPS打印系统。输入：apt-get remove cups，结果出来一大堆要安装，删除和升级的软件，我没仔细看就确认了。结果apt，aptitude，dselect，man等，还有桌面的所有软件都被删除了。没一个个确认。现在想装软
<^k^>  ─> 件就得用dpkg了，但是需要一大堆依赖的软件太烦人了。有什么方法能比较简单的装回APT …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox 连接不上三星平板  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476804 1.png zz: 建客 — 2016-03-27 21:37
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 为什么Debian的netinst.iso自身要携带最小系统,而非只提供下载和安装功能?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476805 为什么Debian的netinst.iso自身要携带最小系统,而非只提供下载和安装功能? 简单在VirtualBox内尝试了mini.iso 除了无法直接使用PPPOE网络进行安装(其PPPOE组件
<^k^>  ─> 要通过本地局域网才能获得)和不带最小系统之外,与netinst.iso完全一样(试用很浅,感觉如此 …
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • qemu 怎么搞 usb2.0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=476806 qemu 启动命令我写得很清楚，见图左下角。优盘明显是 usb2.0 的，见图右上角。怎么 usb_add 后就成 1.1 的了？ 1.png zz: 建客 — 2016-03-28 0:04
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-20
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 内核版本不对网卡驱动安装不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483237 我查的我的笔记本网卡是aca8172的，然后去网上搜网卡驱动，我的系统是ubuntu16.04，内核版本4.8，麻烦看一下我的这个报错怎么错的。 make make -C /lib/modules/4.8.0-36-generic/build M=/home
<^k^>  ─> /zhang/下载/compat-drivers-2013-03-04-u modules make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-headers-4.8.0-36-generi …
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，没有有线的情况下16.04怎么安装BCM43142网卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483238 从网上找了好多方法都是在联网的情况下安装，但现在只有wifi，所有求大神告诉我怎么在没网的情况下安装网卡驱动。谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luxu —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-03-20 10:13
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 在在在？
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 啥事?
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 回来了 ?
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 回来一周了都
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 咋了?
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: ...
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 话说那事儿成了吗?
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 对了，知道怎么关闭 KDE 桌面的软件提醒么？
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 没
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 我把简历发给人家了，然后就没信了
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 不知道啊, 软件提醒是啥? notification?
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 哦
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 恩，就只关闭软件跟新的 notification
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: KDE下没找出来在哪里关闭
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 不知道是谁发送的更新...
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 我都没用过kde
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 我也没用过，cui老板问
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 她上次点了下弹出来的更新，然后系统就进不去了
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: lol~
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 刚重新装的系统，问我怎么关闭软件更新的提醒。。 我。。 我告诉她我是 gnome 党
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: 说帮她查下
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 我帮你查查吧
<Madper> ooOO_OOoo: 万一因为这个你升不了senior多不合适
<ooOO_OOoo> Madper: ...
<lbb> " Realtek RTL8811AU Wireless LAN 802.11ac USB 2.0 Network Adapter"网卡linux驱动哪里有下载啊还是说还没有这个驱动
<Madper> MangHuoEr: ^^
<Madper> lbb: 螃蟹卡的问题, 问 MangHuoEr 和 violetzijing
<Madper> lbb: 以我来看, 应该是没驱动... https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - lwfinger/rtlwifi_new: A repo for the newest Realtek rtlwifi codes.
<violetzijing> 好饿啊
<Madper> violetzijing: 去吃啊
<violetzijing> Madper, 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 早
<violetzijing> Madper, MangHuoEr https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7R9hoPV4AA8bx8.jpg:large
<^k^> 新  华中校区 • 郑州师范学院  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483239 小伙伴们来报道啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 monster2017 — 2017-03-20 11:40
<Madper> violetzijing: lol~
<Madper> violetzijing: 接下来二手房应该降价了.
<Madper> violetzijing: 赶紧抓住这波机会付个首付.
<violetzijing> Madper, 会降？？感觉没戏啊
<Madper> violetzijing: 二手房会降.
<Madper> violetzijing: 国家政策精准打击了 BinLi , shengyao , joey这些人.  (逃
<violetzijing> Madper, 人家已经换完了啊
<Madper> violetzijing: 恩, 是啊. 他们是赶在政策前面哄抬房价的人啊.  (逃
<violetzijing> Madper, 嘛……大家都在哄嘛
<Madper> violetzijing: 新房还好, 地产商都好约束.
<Madper> violetzijing: 二手房真是一天一个价
<Madper> violetzijing: 上个月460w没买, 这个月绝对500w了.
<violetzijing> Madper, 某前同事买了个学区房，签了之后户口还没转，坐地起价多要了100w
<Madper> violetzijing: 对啊.
<violetzijing> Madper, lol
<Madper> violetzijing: 很正常.
<Madper> violetzijing: 新楼盘敢这样?
<violetzijing> Madper, hmm
<Madper> violetzijing: 大家月月抬高房价, 又不能单独约谈每个二手房出售者 (都是个人
<Madper> violetzijing: 所以只好制定政策精准打击了
<violetzijing> Madper, 我觉得……可能还是会有别的方法，我对大家的智商有信心
<Madper> violetzijing: 是啊, 但是短期新方法出来之前, 可能房价会回调一下?
<Madper> violetzijing: 抓紧机会买买买?
<violetzijing> Madper, hmm
<violetzijing> Madper, 我遇到一个蠢到我都……的问题
<Madper> violetzijing: 啥???
<violetzijing> 再怎么用也架不住用户这么用啊……
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • h1怎么写CSS能看起来像p里的第一行?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483240 h1怎么写CSS能看起来像p里的第一行? Mon Mar 20 13:33:39 CST 2017补充: 抱歉,第一次发帖时忘记了加上CSS 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-03-20 13:33
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 安装redis 桌面管理器出问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483241 http://docs.redisdesktop.com/en/latest/ ... rom-source 我从上面链接下载redis 桌面管理器 可是执行 ./configure 出问题如下： Code: esolve@mylaptop:~/Downloads/rdm/src$ ./configure ======================================================
<^k^>  ─> ============== Build RDM on Ubuntu: 14 ==================================================================== ========= …
<violetzijing> Madper, MangHuoEr http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/tech/594437.htm
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 中国网络小说让美国男子成功戒除毒瘾_人物_cnBeta.COM
<violetzijing> 然而美国没有武校，海军退役后，卡扎德在大学学了计算机专业，后来成为了一名软件工程师，先后在AMD、亚马逊等企业任职。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上交血粪 :     一个新官上任,乡下每个里长要收100担大粪上交官府肥田。有个里长收了99担,还少1担,怎么也收不齐了。急得无法,就拿苋菜煮水,凑成1担充数。官吏问:"这担粪怎么这样红啊?"里长答:"百姓肛门里的粪都掏光了,这都是硬挤出的血埃"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 这个UserAgent为何访问Firefox官网还是被认成Linux?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483242 这个UserAgent为何访问Firefox官网还是被认成Linux? Code: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 5.1; rv:52.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/52.0 http://www.whoishostingthis.com/tools/user-agent/ 在XP虚拟机里访问这个就得到如
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> 想请教下js里边用var创建的变量和用 this.变量名 创建的变量有啥不同呀？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • ubuntu 16.04 下安装的zsh 运行c程序后，再输出后多一个% ， 什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483243 ubuntu 16.04 下安装的zsh 运行c程序后，再输出后多一个% ， 什么原因？ 有人遇到吗？ 如果c程序输出换行符， 就没有后面的%了。。。。 谁
<^k^>  ─> 懂？ 能说一下吗，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 西伯利亚狼 — 2017-03-20 19:05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 修改字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483244 请问在centos7系统中，如何修改桌面，包括桌面上方任务栏内的字体格式。我是gnome登陆的 统计信息: 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-03-20 20:17
<hmz365> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-21
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 配置服务器总出现这个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483246 配置服务器总出现这个问题如图6N`0H5]A3Z5[3)81O)L~{3S.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 1天蓝色1 — 2017-03-21 0:51
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • centos 6.8 VirtualBox 使用KVM半虚拟化 ubuntu 无法关机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483259 简单点说就是halt不了，系统可以停止，但是无法关闭ubuntu那个窗口 ubuntu 16.04 VirtualBox5.1.14 重启不受影响 其实这个ubuntu16.04我发现在INTEL笔记本上也有时候这样无法关机。
<^k^>  ─> 。。但是虚拟机里的100%无法彻底关闭 统计信息: 发表于 由 qadqingkong — 2017-03-21 9:35
<lishoujun> 早
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 请问大家，如何将ubuntu备份为iOS镜像，包括软件环境，将来安装直接不用再配置的那种。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483260 本人是做安卓开发的，一般都用ubuntu加AS，但是我是比较爱折腾的那种，每次瞎折腾都有可能搞坏系统，寻思能不能
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine+微信客户端不能输入表情问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483263 各位wine的大神，我使用wine把微信windows客户端运行起来后，微信的小表情没办法发，但是自己下载和收藏的表情都能发，不知道是什么原因。----能够打开表情版，点击了没反应。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 linger.wang — 2017-03-21 11:45
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于网卡无连接状态绑定socket的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483266 我觉得这个问题可能牵扯到网络协议这块 所以把帖子发在这里 我的服务器程序实现一个接受数据的功能 但应用场景有可能使用者先开服务器 再开发送设备 这样socket启动后
<^k^>  ─> 虽然能启动 但收不到数据 只能关闭程序再启动才行 网卡无连接状态导致socket绑定无效 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu无法识别u盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483267 版本ubuntu15.04 插入u盘后没反应，但是用lsusb 能够显示u盘， 一开始装机的时候能够识别u盘，但是进入后会直接到 GNU GRUB minimal BASH-like 界面，无法装机，连live界面都无法进入，网上修复教程均是安装好
<^k^>  ─> ubunt的。 这时候，我连安装界面都进不去， 后来 使用 直接进入 USB stroage device， 然后安 …
<adiac> anyone here?
<^k^> 新  云计算 • hibench 5.0的join如何配置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483268 如何配置hibench5.0，测试hive的join 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kerrysu — 2017-03-21 14:23
<netsnail> linux 版的sql server好用吗？
<adiac> why not mysql?
<netsnail> adiac: 遗留项目
<adiac> 能不能从sqlsever里把数据库导出来后再导入到mysql里
<netsnail> adiac: 程序也改成mysql的吗？
<adiac> 介个是个问题 不过改动应该不会太大吧 毕竟数据库产品大同小异的
<Madper> 这么需要sql server, 用win server啊.
<Madper> adiac: 绝对是个大问题.
<violetzijing> 不要轻易建议别人换工具，因为他有可能面临一个巨坑
<adiac> my fault
<IsoaSFlus> 有啥简明扼要的介绍计算机网络的书吗
<IsoaSFlus> violetzijing: Madper
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 计算机网络: 自顶向下
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 自顶向下
<violetzijing> lol
<Madper> violetzijing: 毕竟计算机网络范围这么大, 想要全面覆盖, 也就只有这本了
<violetzijing> Madper, 应付考试好像有本国内出的书来着，啥我忘了
<Madper> violetzijing: 不知道了, 我就看了这半本书.
<Madper> violetzijing: 然后扫了一下TCPIP详解...
<Madper> violetzijing: 网络知识还是得找 MangHuoEr
<violetzijing> Madper, 还有弹的保姆写的计算机网络
<Madper> violetzijing: .jo是哪个国家?
<Madper> violetzijing: http://www.bau.edu.jo/UserPortal/UserProfile/PostsAttach/10617_1870_1.pdf   大学直接提供盗版书下载?
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 长度=8.61 MiB ; type=application/pdf
<Madper> violetzijing_: http://bau.edu.jo/
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪  جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
<Madper> violetzijing_: 约旦?
<violetzijing> Madper, 哥伦比亚？
<Madper> violetzijing: 约旦我猜.
<Madper> violetzijing: 毕竟 http://bau.edu.jo/  是阿拉伯文
<violetzijing> 搜错了……
<violetzijing> Madper, 约旦无误
<Madper> violetzijing: 哥伦比亚里面的J是啥...
<violetzijing> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%BA%92%E8%81%94%E7%BD%91%E9%A1%B6%E7%BA%A7%E5%9F%9F%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 互联网顶级域列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<violetzijing> Madper, 搜成 co
<violetzijing> 最近眼瞎
<IsoaSFlus> 对了你们经常在网上下pdf的书籍吗，我记得以前有个专门分享技术类书籍的网站现在好像没有了
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 以前还方便下，现在是不看书了
<violetzijing> hmm :-/
<Madper> violetzijing: 早就不看书了啊.
<Madper> violetzijing: 知乎吹水多开心, 看书很累的
<IsoaSFlus> ……
<violetzijing> Madper, 知乎太没意思了
<Madper> violetzijing: 撕逼, 看撕逼
<IsoaSFlus> 知乎不能帮我写代码啊
<violetzijing> Madper, lol
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 那就别写代码了.
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, 不能，只能带你看装逼
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你看 violetzijing 大大写代码嘛?
<violetzijing> ……
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 放下当developer的执念.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 踏踏实实当个packager
<violetzijing> 安心当个packager
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你就会发现, 人生是这么的轻松写意.
<Madper> violetzijing: 你掌握了
<IsoaSFlus> 难受，搜了一圈2.4g的无线传输模块，全是串口通信的……
<IsoaSFlus> 速度达不到要求
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 买pci-e接口的啊
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 又不是电脑之间通信
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: hummingboard板子带pci-e接口 lol
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 片上系统哪有pci-e
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你别骗我, 我的hummingboard上面还有ngff接口呢
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 搞过uboot嘛?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper:  高端arm就别说了
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 没有搞过，我都没玩过能跑Linux的soc
<IsoaSFlus> 手机除外……
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 哦.
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 发现一个现象，低端的芯片没有现成的轮子，但需要的轮子不多，高端的芯片有现成的轮子，但需要的轮子很多……
<IsoaSFlus> 话说png和jpeg的算法，哪个时间复杂度高哇？是png更高吗？
<violetzijing> ？？？
<IsoaSFlus> 啊？
<IsoaSFlus> 我说错啥了吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 自动减半 : 公司里发布一份公告:"本公司为了节约开支向所有职工征求节约建议,建议最优者将获得一万元奖励." 最后,公司的一个工人得到了奖金,他的建议是:把奖金的数目从一万减低为 5000.
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 在平板z8350上，如何支持ov2680摄像头  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483269 已经安装了16.04系统，如何调试摄像头啊？谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wanggaoqiu — 2017-03-21 17:50
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 让emacs快启和完整启动设置  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483270 emacs的启动问题很受诟病，怎么说呢，体现一种正式的工作的感觉，但有时为了快速编辑一个文件，不想搞那么正式，一般会使用 比如kwrite nano之类的轻量启动快的编辑器。 其实，通过一定的设置，
<^k^>  ─> emacs也可以这样方便。 我设置了三种模式，全部通过init.el来设置，然后通过 bash设置 ali …
<hmz365> Linux kernel 古老漏洞曝光，最早可追溯到 2009 年！影响到了红帽、Ubuntu、Debian 等多个发行版。 "http://www.oschina.net/news/83101/leading-linux-distros-dawdle-as-kernel-flaw-persists"
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Linux 古老漏洞曝光！众发行版陷入困境 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 等待宋朝人 :     迂公家里藏着的几幅宋朝的纸笺成了稀有的古物。当时吴中一带有位丹青高手非常有名,他的画也很难求得。高手经过迂公家乡时,有人就故意想让迂公丢丑,劝他用家藏的宋笺求高手作画。谁知,迂公反而说:"你想败坏我的好纸吗?    我保存宋代纸笺,本
<^k^>  ─> 来就是等着宋人来画的嘛。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-22
<Administ1ator> join #discord
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 16.04有办法支持ATI HD 6700的显卡吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483271 工作的电脑，显卡就是个点亮卡，但是装了16.04发现显卡驱动没有。这就尴尬了，有办法解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fangjia — 2017-03-22 8:53
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 总是无法正确连接到VPN  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483273 在windows xp下设置上用户名和口令就很容易连接上了，并且这个windows xp还是虚拟机。 但是，我在宿主机上使用系统自带的 网络管理器 的 pptp vpn插件进行连接，不选MPPEP时拨号提示错误。
<^k^>  ─> 选上MPPEP时，好像是连接上了，并且分配了IP地址。 但是，根本无法访问VPN网络上的电脑 …
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • apt-get 一直是这样 怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483274 忽略:11 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring/main amd64 Packages 忽略:12 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring/main Translation-zh 忽略:13 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring/main Translation-zh_CN 忽略:14 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubu
<^k^>  ─> ntu raring/main Translation-en 忽略:15 <a class=&quo
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nVKIWjTtAACTlp7AyYIAALrFQCn6CMAAJOu336.jpg 这不是干鱼,别咬啦
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 声卡的声音跟外星人似的，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483275 Code: ~$ cat /proc/asound/cards  0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xff700000 irq 16  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                      
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 声卡的声音跟外星人似的，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483276 Code: ~$ cat /proc/asound/cards  0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic                       HD-Audio Generic at 0xff700000 irq 16  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI                      
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双硬盘 单独安装win7+ubuntu 都无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483279 lenovo 双硬盘 ： sataiii ssd win7 esata 机械硬盘 ubuntu 独立安装 拆掉任意一个另一个都可以启动 同时装上两个硬盘都无法启动 BIOS里面有SSD 机械硬盘 还有一个叫ubuntu 无论优先启动哪一
<^k^>  ─> 个都无法进入任何系统 请求支援 统计信息: 发表于 由 tming — 2017-03-22 18:14
<danzizi> 最近ubuntu顺滑了很多......
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libre的表格无法使用替换功能插入回车分行符。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483282 writer能用\n,但表格不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2017-03-22 21:33
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装crosstoll-ng出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483283 configure的时候提示could not find GNU libtool >= 1.5.26 但是install显示已经是最新版本2.4了 求指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangyefenga — 2017-03-22 21:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • shell改为csh后，终端中只显示#，不显示路径  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483284 请问有方法解决吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 向死而生 — 2017-03-22 22:08
<chatter29> hey guys
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我想把pcie总线上的msix的中断改成Legacy中断哪位大神指点下  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483287 内核里怎么改选项啊? 现在的pcie网卡应该都是支持Legacy中断的吧？ 改成Legacy中断应该能用的吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 smallcsduck — 2017-03-23 2:47
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-23
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 在虚拟机安装MYSQL问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483288 本文在2008 server 服务器上使用了自带的虚拟机安装了WIN7，在WIN7 里面安装了一个车库道闸出入系统，自带了MYSQL数据库，现在碰到问题就是MYSQL老师不停的停止服务，出错的信息。 以下是出错的信息
<^k^>  ─> ，请教大神。 InnoDB: Table visitor/r_record_rejected in the InnoDB data dictionary has tablespace id 1178, but …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 禁止游泳 : 在法庭上。法官问:"被告,当原告下河游泳的时候,你为什么乘机偷走了他的衣服?""因为,要知道,那个地方是禁止游泳的,法官先生。"
 * harajuku 拜各位壕
<Madper> harajuku: 早
<Madper> harajuku: 于老板呢? 被你藏哪儿了?
<harajuku> 他每天忙着呢
<Madper> harajuku: 那你咋有空来?
<harajuku> 我效率高啊
 * harajuku 哈哈哈哈
<Madper> harajuku: lol
<Madper> harajuku: 说的好!
<Madper> harajuku: 正好问你个单词.
<Madper> harajuku: buncha啥玩意?
<Madper> harajuku: Madper|AFK: buncha stuff ^^^ when you return :)  <-    看起来不是什么好事儿. 但是我不认识这个词啊   cc  violetzijing
<harajuku> 不认识
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 你这个一天背300词的大佬, 帮我翻译一下?
<harajuku> Buncha is taking bunch and a and putting them together
<Madper> ... ...
<Madper> harajuku: .. ..
<violetzijing> Madper, 某种饭？
<Madper> violetzijing: 那就好了.
<violetzijing> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Buncha
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ Urban Dictionary: Buncha
<violetzijing> Madper, 直接搜图可以看到是某种饭，但是 Urban dictionary 好像给出了不同的解释
<Madper> violetzijing: 好的.
<harajuku> Madper: 其实我猜就是整理整理手头零散事情的意思
<Madper> harajuku: 我觉得就是, 一堆? 一串?
<harajuku> 引申为动词 聚拢?
<Madper> harajuku: 你最近陪老婆逛商场逛多了吧....
<harajuku> - -!
<Madper> chihchun: 大佬, 现在遇到一个问题. 我移植ubuntu core到humming board上. 所有部件都搞好了, 也能正常启动了, 不过我backport的apparmor3.0貌似版本太旧了, bug太多. Security team还没有aa3.6的backport tree. (至少没有给3.14kernel的.) 有啥好办法让我移植过去嘛?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 干涉婚事 : 因儿子的婚事父子俩吵得不可开交。 这时,儿子的母亲进来劝架。儿子一把拉过妈妈说:"妈妈,我可从没有干涉过你们的婚事,可爸爸为什么总要干涉我的婚事呢?"
<harajuku> Madper: 为啥用那么老的内核
<Madper> harajuku: 好问题, 这是这块儿板子的官方内核.
<Madper> harajuku: 不用这个内核, 我就得一直160个gpu的patch.
<Madper> harajuku: 移植
<harajuku> 赞
<harajuku> 👍
<yh> 啥字？
<Madper> harajuku: 我这事儿, 你们hwe还不帮忙.
<harajuku> emoji 的点赞
<Madper> yh: 我也看不到, 不过我猜是大拇指.
<yh> Madper: 好吧
<Madper> harajuku: 哎呦, hwe的大老板没来这个频道. 我白吐槽了.
<yh> harajuku: 可以积累吐槽能量
<Lee__> 有老司机参加GSoC的吗😂
<harajuku> 对于gsoc, 我太老了
<violetzijing> Madper, MangHuoEr https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=45709331236&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13726438:1490254402_3k2_1075998585&upsid=988434fa5cfbeb0180c2f5482edbcd32&clk1=988434fa5cfbeb0180c2f5482edbcd32&skuId=3208226644135
<violetzijing> 买月季了
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=45709331236&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_3455987_13726438:1490254402_3k2_1075998585&upsid=988434fa5cfbeb0180c2f5482edbcd32&clk1=988434fa5cfbeb0180c2f5482
<violetzijing> 复制错了
<violetzijing> http://www.smzdm.com/p/7057592/
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 限地区:礼之尚 玫瑰鲜花速递 11枝 三色可选 19.9元包邮（需用券）_天猫精选优惠_什么值得买
<Madper> violetzijing: 不买. 我要买白百合.
<violetzijing> Madper, 20块钱一束的月季，不买白不买
<Madper> violetzijing: MangHuoEr 怎么都不来irc了?
<violetzijing> Madper, 我母鸡
<Madper> violetzijing: .
 * harajuku ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 买买卖
<harajuku> 没包装的, 送去老婆公司岂不尴尬...
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: Madper
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 送家里啊
<MangHuoEr> 没问题的
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 据说今晚商住出政策, 关注下吧...
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 哟？这么快？
<harajuku> 降龙十八掌啊
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我都快放弃了，排不到也买不起工作居住证
 * harajuku 来我司有工作居住证 😂
<^k^> harajuku say: ACTION 来我司有工作居住证 😂 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 哟？ 不用排队？
<MangHuoEr> 膜拜
<harajuku> 排什么队?
<MangHuoEr> 工作居住证应该不是无限量的吧
<harajuku> 我司没什么限量啊
<MangHuoEr> 壕
<harajuku> https://news.gamme.com.tw/1484241
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 烤肉趴必備《骷髏頭造型木》今年中秋就買這款來烤肉吧XD
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<Madper> HowIsItGoing: 好久不见.
<harajuku> ...
<MangHuoEr> 今天大佬们都上线了， 看起来要有风向变化了
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 是啊.
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 有妖气.
 * MangHuoEr 饿
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 回家吃饭啊
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 或者去买个凉皮
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 今天是工作日呐
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 那怎么了?
<MangHuoEr> 早上就吃了个凉皮，中午没敢吃饭
<Madper> MangHuoEr: ... ...
<MangHuoEr> 凉皮涨了 2 毛钱太贵了
<MangHuoEr> Madper: 有没有又长又好用的 microusb 线推荐呢
<MangHuoEr> 又便宜
<Madper> MangHuoEr: 不知道诶.
<MangHuoEr> 我以前 kindle 那条线终于被用坏了
<harajuku> 淘宝买那种拆极线? 惠普的 黑莓的 微软的
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 同求啊
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 啧
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 乖
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 啧
<IsoaSFlus> Madper:  下午好
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04自动更新安装后，找不到有线和无线网卡了，而且也无法识别插入的u盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483289 昨天手贱，居然将软件和更新设置为了“自动下载和更新”，今天打开电脑就发现无法联网，也找不到网卡，插入的u盘的u盘也无法识别。 我
<LeeHong> .
<Polaris> 大家好
<ubrl> Polaris:点点点.  22:27
<Polaris> hello everyone
<yuyongxr> hello
<ubrl> yuyongxr:点点点.  22:44
<yuyongxr> IP cloak
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • [已解决]"but that's a whole other can of worms."意思是?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483290 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8695 ... 678#869678 Quote: Lastly, selinux and grsecurity provide even more control, but that's a whole other can of worms . It can be quite involved to setup. http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com
<^k^>  ─> /can+of+worms</a&
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-24
<yh> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 丰胸的四种结果 : 据说丰胸的四种结果:1、大不一样；2、不大一样；3、一样不大；4、不一样大。
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 使用msgget返回-1，errno等于89  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483291 最近需要用到消息队列，代码写完后msgget返回-1，errno等于89，不知道什么原因；下面是部分代码： INT BMC_MSGQ_Create(VOID) { INT iMsgId = 0; iMsgId = msgget(IPC_PRIVATE, 0666 | IPC_CREAT); if (-1 == iMsgId) { T_E(
<^k^>  ─> "msgget failed with error: %d", errno); return iMsgId; } return iMsgId; } 统计信息: 发表于 由 qry — 2017-03 …
<MangHuoEr> Madper|eat: 微波炉做的米饭好吃么
<violetzijing> Madper|eat, 同问
<Madper|Full> MangHuoEr: violetzijing: 不知道啊, 为啥不用电饭煲呢?
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 经常有人在公司这边用微波炉做米饭，所以我们好奇
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 感觉不会好吃的
<Madper|Full> 好困
<Madper|Full> 今天美图出财报
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 手机卖得如何
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 挺好的, 我猜今年只亏20亿
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: http://www.smzdm.com/p/7061512/ 靠谱吗?
<ubrl> Madper|Full: ⇪ Elizabeth Arden 伊丽莎白雅顿 金致眼部胶囊精华液 60粒 225元包邮_海淘Elizabeth Arden/伊丽莎白雅顿__海淘推荐_什么值得买
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 我在sasa上买了不少，感觉还行啊，我前天刚买了两盒这个精华，这个精华好使
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 好的. 精华我挺多的.
<Madper|Full> MangHuoEr: ^^ 上面的眼霜来不
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 那个是眼部精华，油状
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 恩, 我知道. 就是当眼霜用嘛?
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 也行
 * Madper|Full 赚钱养家养老婆好辛苦
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, sasa上的爱马仕尼罗河30ml才295，不来一个
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 我老婆对香水无爱
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 酱
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 但是如果有好的cc可以考虑.
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 现在我老婆用植村秀的粉瓶cc
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, CPB的长管隔离？
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 我查查.
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 上次去sephora试了试你说的那个粉瓶cc，卧槽吓死我了，没控制好跟灭火器似的
<violetzijing> 糊了一袖子……
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 你摇的太久了吧????
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 不要太用例的摇...........
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 难道不要摇？
<violetzijing> hmm
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: ... ...
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 好用吗?
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 好用，CPB可真的是有口皆碑
<Madper|Full> violetzijing:
<Madper|Full> https://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AC-%E3%83%89-%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC-%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%86-peau-BEAUT%C3%89-%E8%B3%87%E7%94%9F%E5%A0%82-%E3%82%AF%E3%83%AC-%E3%83%89-%E3%83%9D%E3%83%BC-%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%86-%E3%83%B4%E3%82%A9%E3%83%AF%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB%E3%82%B3%E3%83%AC%E3%82%AF%E3%83%81%E3%83%A5%E3%83%BC%E3%83%AB-%EF%BC%94%EF%BC%90%EF%BD%87/dp/B00OOUC0VE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490332011&sr=8-1&keywords=cpb%E9%9A%94%E7%A6%BB
<ubrl> Madper|Full: ⇪ Amazon CAPTCHA
<Madper|Full> 亚马逊这个链接, 真是长....
<violetzijing> lol
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 就这货
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 可以淘一个
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 国内几多钱
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 必须得海淘 https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-b-s.w5003-15773772857.4.Kom5tZ&id=533073621218&scene=taobao_shop
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-b-s.w5003-15773772857.4.Kom5tZ&id=533073621218&scene=taobao_shop -> http://world.tmall.com/item/533073621218.htm?spm=a1z10.1-b-s.w5003-157737
<violetzijing> 得，还没货
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 恩, 海淘吧.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻子生了个"也好" : 同事妻子生产,众好友前往祝贺。 一友问:"生男生女?" 同事:"莫提,生了个'也好'。" 众友大惊:"生个也好'。" 同事答:"按现在的习惯说法,如我妻子生个男的, 你们就会说,恭喜恭喜,生了个公子。如生个女的, 你们就会说,也好也好,生男生女都一样。这
<^k^>  ─> 不生了个'也好'吗！ "
<MangHuoEr> Madper|Full: 看不懂啊，不知道 咋样
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, MangHuoEr http://finance.sina.com.cn/stock/hkstock/sdpl/2017-03-11/doc-ifychihc6155976.shtml
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ 香港高楼风水之战：最强的却是中国银行|汇丰|风水|中国银行_新浪财经_新浪网
<violetzijing> 笑死
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: ... ...
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 眼霜好使
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 中国银行在欧洲的风水也挺好的.
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 几面刀？
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 啥玩意?
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 中国银行不是在香港是三面刀么，去欧洲几面刀？
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 没这么讲究, 是个环抱
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 不明觉厉
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: http://n.sinaimg.cn/translate/20170308/2WcW-fycapec3523993.gif   这图好屌
<ubrl> Madper|Full: ⇪ image/gif
<violetzijing> +1
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: Madper|Full 夺钱啊？ 咋买
<Madper|Full> MangHuoEr: 直接页面上买就行了. 225
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 注册账户，下单，支付宝/微信支付，搞定
<Madper|Full> MangHuoEr: 这个不是化学试剂瓶了, 这个是速效救心胶囊.
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 邮箱静悄悄，IRC静悄悄，办公室静悄悄，感觉陷入了失业的惶恐中
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 给你推荐个视频看?
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: http://weibo.com/tv/v/53b0e6a6722009c80b25f8e96b094ffa?fid=1034:53b0e6a6722009c80b25f8e96b094ffa
<ubrl> Madper|Full: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 或者来帮我搞定linaro的CI
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 绝世武功。。。
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 提醒了我，可以去看 MMA
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: lol~
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: mma有啥意思... 不如看K-one或者ufc
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 哪个戏剧性效果更好？
<Madper|Full> violetzijing: 那当然是女mma了.
<violetzijing> Madper|Full, 好
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine安装FileZilla 点击菜单栏中的搜索按钮，搜索的对话框不能关闭  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483292 用wine安装FileZilla,FTP文件上传下载功能正常，但是在点击搜索的按钮进行搜索之后，该对话框缺少关闭的按钮，没办法关闭，求大神帮个忙看一下 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 xiaoya1 — 2017-03-24 14:47
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 有原生 linux版
<Madper> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/7061114/   魅族还有这个????
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ MEIZU 魅族 魅族盒子-B601 电视4K高清网络机顶盒 219元包邮_天猫精选优惠_什么值得买
<Madper> violetzijing: http://www.smzdm.com/p/7062249/   口碑眼霜来了   cc MangHuoEr
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ 移动专享:马应龙八宝 眼霜 温养型 15g 100元包邮_360好药优惠_发现值得买_什么值得买
<Madper> violetzijing: 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Madper> violetzijing: 价格真良心啊.
<hmz365> 这里可以发广告？！
<violetzijing> Madper, 嗯，我发现这货了
<HowIsItGoing> Madper: 菊花膏换标签？
<IsoaSFlus> 周五好
<memphise> part
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 前辈，有没有可能通过ssh连接一台没有公网ip的设备……
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 我经常这么做啊.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: http://www.cnblogs.com/eshizhan/archive/2012/07/16/2592902.html
<ubrl> Madper: ⇪ SSH反向连接及Autossh - eshizhan - 博客园
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 乖
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 等等……我两台都没有公网ip……
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 也没关系, 用一个有公网的机器做中转
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 你有vps嘛?
<violetzijing> IsoaSFlus, UDP 打洞 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UDP_hole_punching
<ubrl> ⇪ f: UDP hole punching - Wikipedia
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 有
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: a反向开端口到vps, 然后b链接vps上的a开的端口
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 一切就是这么简单, so-easy
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: ……我研究下
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 或者更简单, a上用ngrok导出自己的22端口, b链接ngrok返回的地址.
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: ngrok是神器啊. 超级神器!
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 简单易用
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 成功是成功了，就是慢了点
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: 那我管不了...
<Madper> IsoaSFlus: ngrok也慢?
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 他服务器在美利坚，我在中国，能不慢么。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最伤感情的话 : 排行榜第5名: 女: "你只不过是我前任男友的替代品！ " 排行榜第4名: 女: "其实我跟你交往只是想认识你最好的朋友而已！ " 排行榜第3名: 女:"我只是玩玩而已,你不要太认真。" 排行榜第2名: 女:"我从来没有爱过你！ " 排行榜第1名: 女:"进去了
<^k^>  ─> 吗?" 男: 。。。。。
<syq_> 咱们这有个flh么？
<syq_> 昵称是 flh 的人
<Madper> fl
<Madper> syq_: 好像见过
<syq_> soga
<syq_> 看跟我私聊。然后我好几天没上
<jinzhao> 大家好
<ubrl> jinzhao:点点点.  17:44
<jinzhao> ubrl:你好
<ubrl> jinzhao,
<IsoaSFlus> Madper: 最后发现还不如直接teamviewer省事23333
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 2B青年犯二事迹展 : 国庆节带儿子来到美丽的九寨沟游玩,我问儿子:喜欢这里吗?他高兴的说:喜欢。于是我就把他卖给当地人了。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 论坛好卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483293 没人运维吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 aukomn — 2017-03-24 20:18
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 即日起 使用 Firefox 可以收看 Netflix 的 影片  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483296 1. 適用 firefox 47 及 更新版本 2. 目前分辨率最大 720p 以後會提昇分辨率 3. Netflix 官網 https://www.netflix.com/ 3-1. 可以免費試看一個月 4. https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netflix Netflix 4-1. https:
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 月下卿卿我我 : 一对情侣在花前月下卿卿我我,不忍离去。不一会,两人因被蚊虫叮咬而搔起痒来。女的说:"亲爱的,该走了,别再在这儿喂蚊子了。""不要紧,亲爱的,应该感谢蚊虫,它把我俩的鲜血混合在一起了。"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<alpha080> k
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 面熟 : 两个醉汉在路上走着,其中一个看到路边有一面镜子,便走过去捡了起来,对着镜子说:"这是怎么回事?这个人好面熟啊！！ "他的同伴走了过来,说:"让我来看看＃。。笨蛋,你怎么连我都不认识了?"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 双系统win7+ubuntu，ubuntu无法连接无线网络，BCM43142  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483297 折腾了几天了，未解决无线上网，求帮助，急！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jamin — 2017-03-25 14:20
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 用U大师U盘装UBUNTU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483299 变成这样了怎么操作啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 609184647 — 2017-03-25 15:48
<jinzhao> 大家好
<ubrl> jinzhao:点点点.  15:53
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 定親 : 一人登廁﹐隔廁先有一女在焉﹐偶失淨紙﹐因言﹕"若有知趣的給我﹐願為之婦。"其人聞之﹐即以自所用者﹐從壁隙中遞與。女淨訖徑去。其人嘆曰﹕"親事雖定了一頭﹐這一屁股債﹐如何乾淨﹖" 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • win10/64位 使用ubuntu16.04.2/64位共享打印机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483300 win10/64位 使用ubuntu16.04.2/64位共享打印机问题: 访问共享文件夹正常,正常添加共享打印机,但问题是每开一次win10机,能打印一次,再次打印还得重新开机,网上说win10打印服务可能临时
<^k^>  ─> 关闭,但重新启动打印服务,有时候可以,有时候不可以,打印机型号BROTHER MFC-J3520 统计信息 …
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 问个python爬图的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483301 说起来这事挺久了，无非是从网站自动爬图那点事，今天突然记起有这么半条虫（因为没写完人网站改版了，没法用了 ）没写完。 当时用的是request和beautiful soap，解析页面的时候遇到这么个问题 page1.
<^k^>  ─> PNG 要抓的图都在li里面的img标签里面，然后标签里面的内容是这样的 <img src="http://a.image.d …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 幽默的风情男女几小段。 : 男:亲爱的,等我挣了钱就给你买房！女:那要我等到啥时候啊? 男:我挣够了首付,咱按揭贷款买。 女:等你还完货款那房子也成遗产了,那是给我买的吗?
<^k^> 新  云计算 • 大家好，请问下centos 容量满了怎么清理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483307 大家好，请问下centos 容量满了怎么清理？刚开始用这系统，我是小白不懂损失。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?mode=view&id=186322 统计信息: 发表于 由 wch20017 — 2017-03-26 5:41
#ubuntu-cn 2017-03-26
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm对比virtualbox  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483308 感觉实际使用起来virtualbox比kvm方便 virtualbox的Headless启动方式驻留后台,然后启用vrdp,虚拟的任何操作系统都可以通过rdp客户端连接 kvm相形见绌 统计信息: 发表于 由 rust242 — 2017-03-26 8:01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小兔子买面包 : 一只小白兔高高兴兴去面包房,说道:叔叔,有100个小面包吗?叔叔答道:对不起,我们没有那麽多~第二天,小白兔又来到面包房,说道:叔叔,有100个小面包吗?叔叔答道:对不起,我们没有那麽多~第三天,小白兔又来到面包房,说道:叔叔,有100个小面包吗?叔叔答道
<^k^>  ─> :太好啦~！我们连夜加班,做出了100个小面包~~！小白兔听了高兴的拿出钱,说道:太好了,我 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 16.04 2下使用fbterm 无法安装中文输入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483309 按照一个14.04的设置来的。 sudo apt-get install fbterm im-config fcitx-frontend-fbterm ;;安装支持fbterm和输入法 sudo adduser username video ;;加video组并更改fbterm权限，username是你当前登录的用
<^k^>  ─> 户名 sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/fbterm ;; 为fbterm增加pt用户运行权利。 配置文件是 ~/.fbtermrc里面设 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu 16.04 2下使用fbterm 无法安装中文输入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483310 按照一个14.04的设置来的。 sudo apt-get install fbterm im-config fcitx-frontend-fbterm ;;安装支持fbterm和输入法 sudo adduser username video ;;加video组并更改fbterm权限，username是你当前登录的用
<^k^>  ─> 户名 sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/fbterm ;; 为fbterm增加pt用户运行权利。 配置文件是 ~/.fbtermrc里面设 …
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • Lutris  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483311 Lutris是一个开放的游戏平台，支持用wine虚拟各种游戏平台，但是好像没有汉语教程，好可惜。 统计信息: 发表于 由 蔓菁的叶子 — 2017-03-26 11:46
<liuqiang> 居然有活人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 世界地图 : 一个水手说他胸口疼,请医生诊治,医生掀开他的衣服,只见他胸部刺着完整的世界地图。"具体在哪个部位,指给我看看。""在巴西！ "水手回答。             
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 怎么都找不到合适的VPN啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483312 网上找到的都是windows和手机用的 有性价比高的ubuntu用的么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 esolve — 2017-03-26 14:53
<cybervking[m]> 租虚拟机自己搭
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 小企鹅输入法无法启动,桌面右上角无小企鹅图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483313 1.不知从什么时候开始桌面右上角的小企鹅图标不见了，遂找到软件启动器，无奈无论怎么点击也没反应。看到论坛里也有人发过此题，但是没有得到彻底解
<^k^>  ─> 决，再发一波，大家一起看看. 2.进入终端后的情况如下： dsl@debian:~$ fcitx dsl@debian:~$ (WAR …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.10 - Yakkety Yak • 小企鹅输入法无法启动,桌面右上角无小企鹅图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=483315 1.不知从什么时候开始桌面右上角的小企鹅图标不见了，遂找到软件启动器，无奈无论怎么点击也没反应。看到论坛里也有人发过此题，但是没有得到彻底解
<^k^>  ─> 决，再发一波，大家一起看看. 2.进入终端后的情况如下： dsl@debian:~$ fcitx dsl@debian:~$ (WAR …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15360.html 为什么由不了你? : 阿凡提的妻子又生了一个女孩儿。他十分恼火,便对妻子说:"下次,请你一定要给我生一个男孩儿！ " "这那里由得了我呢?真主恩赐给我们什么就是什么?"妻子无奈地说。 "怎么会由不了你?你在家里样样都自由,想干
<^k^>  ─> 什么就干什么,为什么这一样就由不了你呢?"阿凡提回答道。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-19
<ttrdp> :)
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-21
<evanlai> 大家好　，这里有使用emacs的兄弟么
<Bardon> hi
<ubrl> Bardon:点点点.  12:02
<Bardon> ubrl: ...
<ubrl> Bardon, 休息一下..  12:02
<Bardon> 还有哪里有好玩的聊天室
<django_> hey
<django_> anyone speak english?
<django_> 我是外国人。我住在中国。我想买电脑。可以更改BIOS设置为英文吗
<alexxey> django_ It depends on the motherboard and its firmware
<Bardon> exit
<Bardon> ...
<django_> alexxey, ooo thanks
<alexxey> django_, in fact most computers I've owned in China since 2001 had their BIOS settings pages default in English. The exceptions are some recent UEFI motherboards
<django_> oooo sounds good
<django_> so maybe I wont have to worry?
<django_> I dont have anything to worry about**
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-22
<lol-md5> 怎么用ｆｃｉｔｘ写＂、＂？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-03-25
<hyyu> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-18
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: shengyao: HowIsItGoing:大佬们早.
 * imadper shit!
<imadper> fcitx crahsed!
<contrun[m]> 周末开始了吗  已经结束了
<contrun[m]> 跟你说了用 ibus
<qiao> imadper: 早， 吃饭去
<imadper> contrun[m]: ibus laji
<contrun[m]> 垃圾何苦为难垃圾
<imadper> cherrot: violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: 大佬们都在忙啥啊
<cherrot> imadper: 修bug啊，要搞国际版了，得把默认+8这种事情搞走
<contrun[m]> 今天本人发现一个公司拒绝了我
<contrun[m]> 我表示非常激动
<imadper> contrun[m]: 做题网?
<imadper> cherrot: 厉害了
<contrun[m]> 毕竟我他妈起码看到回复邮件了
<contrun[m]> 似的
<contrun[m]> 是的
<imadper> contrun[m]: 做题网还在不停地发邮件让我做题
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我去他大爷的
<cherrot> 这公司靠谱
<contrun[m]> 谁说不是呢  要不是被拒绝了
<cherrot> 至少拒绝还会通知一下
<qiao> imadper: 写文档啊。。。大老板要过来，要给人家做个ppt讲讲工作呀
<imadper> qiao: 白马?
<qiao> imadper: ccui的老板
<imadper> 哦哦
<imadper> qiao: 还是那个oracle来的那个女的?
<imadper> qiao: 刚入职就把kernel qe拆分成了四个那个...
<qiao> imadper: 不是，人家都升了。。 现在是Evan，之前HW组的老板
<imadper> qiao: 噢噢噢噢, 我知道evan!
<qiao> imadper: 这哥们技术非常厉害。
<imadper> qiao: 我知道啊
<qiao> imadper: 所以，内容的写的太水
<imadper> qiao: 当年uefi归我们测还是归他们测, 扯皮了好几次啊
<qiao> imadper: 是的啊
<imadper> qiao: 而且很多机器在他们手里, 当时没少麻烦他们
<imadper> qiao: P神还是对应他们的开发
<qiao> imadper: 恩。。 P神还是nb
<imadper> qiao: 你再升个level, 转开发, 你就跟P神同级了
<qiao> imadper: 我前两天报了个timer的bug，P神一看call trace就说这个问题是发生在ibm一个老的机器上，现在ibm不打算修那个问题了
<qiao> imadper: 闹。
<qiao> imadper: 尔等再练上10年都达不到P神徒弟的水平
<imadper> qiao: p神徒弟是谁?
<qiao> imadper: 不知道，我就那么一说。。 :)
<imadper> qiao: 你快去做p神徒弟啊
<imadper> qiao: 大佬现在真高端, 跟大老板汇报工作了都
<qiao> imadper: 太菜了我
<imadper> qiao: ...
<imadper> qiao: 来跟我们一起写scala吧
<qiao> imadper: scala 又是啥
<imadper> qiao: 就是, 简化版本的java
<qiao> imadper: 好呀，你给工资不
<imadper> qiao: 工资?
<contrun[m]> 垃圾 scala
<imadper> qiao: 啥意思? 这个词我不认识啊
<contrun[m]> 谁学谁傻逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 甜面scala?
<contrun[m]> 谁说不是呢
<contrun[m]> haskell  大法好
<contrun[m]> 甜灭 scala
<qiao> imadper: 不给钱谁给买奶粉
<imadper> qiao: 话说, evan来中国干嘛?
<imadper> qiao: 你老板啊
<contrun[m]> 退 scala 保平安
<imadper> qiao: 白马这么有钱
<qiao> imadper: 不知道，日常访问吧
<qiao> imadper: 反正是有接机，有5星， 谁不去谁傻逼
<imadper> qiao: 不能这么说
<imadper> qiao: 飞过来很累的
<imadper> qiao: 我现在坐飞机怵头
<imadper> qiao: 5小时以内还好, 超过5小时都害怕
<imadper> qiao: evan比我年长多了吧...
<qiao> imadper: 来了可以休息的说，而且来了后有人陪这玩
<imadper> qiao: 额...
<imadper> qiao: 你陪着逛故宫?
<qiao> imadper: 你才几大？ evan估计比cui要大吧
<imadper> qiao: 是啊
<qiao> imadper: nonono, 轮不到我
<imadper> qiao: ccui没比我大多少吧
<imadper> qiao: 我也快30了啊
<imadper> qiao: 我tm29乐斗
<imadper> 了都
<qiao> imadper: 比你大10岁以上
<imadper> qiao: 额...
<imadper> qiao: rh国内的manager, 在网上升的概率大吗?
<imadper> 往上
<qiao> imadper: 我记得我看过她的身份证的。。。不过记不太清了
 * imadper 有个垃圾输入法
<qiao> imadper: 不太清楚
<imadper> qiao: 这么说吧, kxZhang现在跟ccui同级别?
<qiao> imadper: 。。。 我看看
<imadper> contrun[m]: https://www.smzdm.com/p/13053113/  全
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ 飞猪321预售:4段机票，一次玩转2地！杭州-新加坡+巴厘岛7天往返含税机票 2660元起/人（定金99元，3.21付尾款）_飞猪优惠_什么值得买 pp: 持续更新
<qiao> imadper: en , 使得
<imadper> qiao: 那就是说, 至少5年没涨咯? 毕竟我离开rh都五年了.
<contrun[m]> 明天就去  不去不是人
<imadper> qiao: 我在rh两年, kxzhang就是管那个组的manager
<imadper> qiao: 七年没变动了啊
<imadper> qiao: 看来是, 天花板就是这个了
<qiao> imadper: 之前是 Associate manager了吧
<imadper> qiao: 怎么会..
<imadper> qiao: associate manager的估计是yanfu?
<imadper> qiao: yanfu刚升上去的时候估计是
<imadper> qiao: yanfu现在还在吗?
<qiao> imadper: zai a
<imadper> qiao: 羡慕你们啊
<qiao> imadper: 这有毛羡慕的。。
<imadper> qiao: 有yanfu姐姐做同事, 还不值得羡慕????
<qiao> imadper: 你的口味 ！
<imadper> ... ...
<imadper> qiao: 你这是啥意思???
<qiao> imadper: :)
<imadper> qiao: 你发笑脸也没用, 我已经截图了
<imadper> qiao: 这就发到memo-list
<qiao> imadper: :0
<qiao> imadper: 拉屎去了
<imadper> qiao: .
<contrun[m]> 路由表里边 gateway 是0.0.0.0 是啥意思 ？
<contrun[m]> https://transfer.sh/ILbHV/screenshot-2019-03-18-09-07-59.png
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ image/png
<contrun[m]> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/94018/what-is-the-meaning-of-0-0-0-0-as-a-gateway
<ubrl> ⇪ t: linux - what is the meaning of 0.0.0.0 as a gateway? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<imadper> qiao|afk: 你丫下班真早...
<cherrot> ubrl: I think 0.0.0.0 semantically equals to 127.0.0.1
<cherrot> 啊 这是bot啊
 * cherrot 哈斯卡西!
<imadper> cherrot: ... 不要卖蠢啊
<cherrot> imadper: 哎呀毕竟好久没来了嘛
<cherrot> contrun[m]: 为啥你是红名？
<contrun[m]> 请先告诉我你用的啥客户端cherrot
<imadper> contrun[m]: /ctcp version
<imadper> contrun[m]: 自己就可以看
<imadper> contrun[m]: 而且别人名字左右都用空格才能 @ 到别人
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我猜, irssi, 等我看看
<imadper> contrun[m]: 果然是irssi
<cherrot> contrun[m]: irssi
<rocket049> 我开发了一个聊天软件，还能用来发布网站、做tcp隧道，全程加密，欢迎试用
<rocket049> https://github.com/rocket049/powerchat
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - rocket049/powerchat: linux / windows 加密聊天，分享文件，分享内容（markdown或html），TCP加密隧道
<imadper> 这么多功能的聊天软件?
<rocket049> 搞点特色功能，linux/window都能用
<rocket049> 帮助在：https://gitee.com/rocket049/powerchat/wikis
<ubrl> rocket049: ⇪ Wiki - Gitee
<imadper> rocket049: 真不错啊
<imadper> rocket049: 请问怎么添加微信好友呢?
<rocket049> 还有一个网友“海天鹰”在用我的后端库开发安卓客户端
<rocket049> 微信？和微信不通
<imadper> rocket049: 那怎么跟亲戚朋友聊天呢?
<contrun[m]> rocket049:  傻逼才用微信  不要理傻逼
<rocket049> <imadper>，不能
<contrun[m]> cherrot:  不知道啊  可能我太帅了吧  我也没办法
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我tm现在就发微信骂你丫的
<contrun[m]> imadper: 你骂的是我吗  傻逼
<rocket049> 别冲动
<imadper> contrun[m]: tmd别人能有你这么傻逼吗?
<contrun[m]> imadper:  我王晶泽就是死也不用威信 傻逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 真香
<contrun[m]> imadper:  我就是这辈子找不到女朋友 我也不用微信
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你tm用了微信也找不到女朋友
<contrun[m]> imadper:  用了 微信还找不到女朋友？ 那真是傻逼才用微信
<imadper> contrun[m]: 傻逼都找不到女朋友
<imadper> contrun[m]: 这辈子也别想了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 倩倩都不帮你介绍女朋友
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我王晶泽 跟你什么仇什么怨？
<imadper> contrun[m]: 谁知道呢
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你吃两个蛋
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我tm饿了, 吃仨
<imadper> violetzijing: 话说我同事里有个傻逼, 一天到晚的犯二, 怎么办啊?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 傻逼
<contrun[m]> violetzijing: 话说我同事里有个傻逼, 一天到晚的犯二, 怎么办啊?
<contrun[m]> rocket049: 知道啥是傻逼吗
<imadper> contrun[m]: 傻逼是谁的同事?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 傻逼是谁的同事?
<contrun[m]> rocket049: 你的 软件非常好  但是傻逼 就是不肯用  你有什么办法吗
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你tm为啥不肯用啊?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我他妈先问下 rocket049  有什么办法没有
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我tm问你, 为啥你丫不肯用
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我他妈先问下 rocket049 有何良策
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我tm问你, 为啥你丫不肯用
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我他妈先问下 Rrocket049 有何良策
<rocket049> 都消消火，这架吵得毫无意义
<imadper> rocket049: 不行,我今天一定要教育一下 contrun[m] 这个傻逼
<contrun[m]> rocket049: 有傻逼不肯用你的软件啊  怎么没有意义
<contrun[m]> imadper: 教育一下我为什么不肯用 rocket049 的软件 ？ 我他妈现在就装 不装不是人
<contrun[m]> 但是我有一个问题
<contrun[m]> rocket049: 的软件还有一个傻逼没用
<contrun[m]> 我应该怎么办
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你应该自杀
<imadper> contrun[m]: 小马哥也太慢了吧? 等丫来了一起骂他?
<contrun[m]> imadper: 我先看下黄鹂
<imadper> contrun[m]: 黄鹂是啥???
<contrun[m]> imadper:  就明天吧 谁不跳楼 谁傻逼
<imadper> contrun[m]: 准备好, 要来了
<Hex0x_1970> hello
<ubrl> Hex0x_1970:点点点.  19:13
<Hex0x_1970> yourenme
<Hex0x_1970> 有人在么
<ubrl> Hex0x_1970:点点点.  19:13
<imadper> Hex0x_1970: ...
<contrun[m]> Hex0x_1970: 我不是 我也不在
<Hex0x_1970> 什么情况
<contrun[m]> Hex0x_1970: 事实总是让人难以接受
 * cherrot 为什么看你们吵架这么喜感
<xanarry> 大家好, 有人吗
<ismdeep> ?
<xanarry> 我在Ubuntu上安装Windows的字体后chrome的中文字有显示很虚怎么能复原呀
<xanarry> 我把字体和相关配置都改回去了, 还是不行, 我从虚拟机里面复制出来的文件
<contrun[m]> 搜 arch linux font config 不用谢
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-19
<qiao> imadper: 这么早
<imadper> qiao: contrun[m]: violetzijing: shengyao: 早啊大佬们
<contrun[m]> 找不到女朋友啊  我要自杀了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 快去
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你个傻逼
<contrun[m]> contrun: 我还没有绝望  毕竟倩倩说了 要给我介绍女朋友
<contrun[m]> imadper:
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是她现在已经放弃了啊
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不要过度解读  她就是最近忙而已
<imadper> contrun[m]: 倩倩不忙啊
<imadper> contrun[m]: 刚问了, 你也听到了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 不要过度解读 她的朋友最近就是比较忙而已
<contrun[m]> 找不到工作  我要自杀了
<imadper> contrun[m]: <Programming Language Pragmatics>
<imadper> contrun[m]: 看这个咯
<contrun[m]> imadper: 看这个有什么鸟用 看这个能找到女朋友吗
<imadper> contrun[m]: 你看啥都没戏
<imadper> contrun[m]: 但是呢, 时间花在看书上, 就不需要女朋友了
<contrun[m]> imadper: 谢谢你 给了我自杀的勇气
<imadper> contrun[m]: 去天台排队吧
<contrun[m]> imadper: 今天就跳楼 不挑不是人
<imadper> contrun[m]: 跳了也不是人
<contrun[m]> imadper: 那我不跳了
<contrun[m]> 还是跳吧 活着好难
<contrun[m]> 又收到一个公司的拒信 我表示情绪稳定
<contrun[m]> 本人还没有机会去释放震慑全场的气势就已经被拒绝了
<imadper> contrun[m]: 哪儿的啊?
<imadper> contrun[m]: 为什么你能收到这么多拒信?
<contrun[m]> imadper: agoda
<imadper> contrun[m]: ...
<imadper> contrun[m]: 人妖都不让你做?
<imadper> cherrot: 早, 兔兔
<uuair_m> 找不到工作还不是很正常么。。
<imadper> uuair_m: 说是这么说, 但是没钱赚还是很惨啊
<contrun[m]> uuair_m: 我还是想跳楼
<lemo[m]> <contrun[m] "uuair_m: 我还是想跳楼"> 加油!
<contrun[m]> lemo: 谢谢你在我跳楼路上的鼓励 我不会忘记你的
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-20
<imadper> qiao: violetzijing: contrun[m]: shengyao: 早大佬们
<qiao> imadper: 大佬早
<qiao> imadper: 听说北京今天夏天了？
<imadper> qiao: 昨天也是夏天
<imadper> qiao: 一件短袖保平安
<cherrot> 早呀
<imadper> cherrot: 早啊大佬
<contrun[m]> qiao: 上个月就是夏天了
<qiao> contrun[m]: 热，还没过春天呢。
<contrun[m]> qiao: 挤地铁天天都热
<qiao> contrun[m]: 你不开车上班么？
<contrun[m]> qiao: 宝马被偷了或者是被当成垃圾丢了 我终究无法知道这个问题的答案了
<contrun[m]> 垃圾抖音怎么还没完
<qiao> contrun[m]: 你让 imadper 给你找车去
<contrun[m]> 等我有钱了我要给每一个买不起耳机的人送一副耳机
<imadper> contrun[m]: 是啊!
<contrun[m]> 等我有钱了 我还要去银行取一个贵宾号
<imadper> contrun[m]: 我现在地铁里有人功放, 我就功放lost rivers
<cherrot> imadper: 不放个动作片吗
<imadper> cherrot: 比如呢?
<imadper> cherrot: 叶问3?
<contrun[m]> 如何才能和这些人愉快地互相交流一句傻逼？
<rocket049> 推荐软件：powerchat -- Linux/windows 加密聊天，分享文件，分享内容（markdown或html），TCP加密隧道
<rocket049> https://github.com/rocket049/powerchat
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - rocket049/powerchat: linux / windows 加密聊天，分享文件，分享内容（markdown或html），TCP加密隧道
<rocket049> appimage格式打包，绿色免安装
<rocket049> 下载：https://github.com/rocket049/powerchat/releases
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Releases · rocket049/powerchat · GitHub
<rocket049> wiki: https://gitee.com/rocket049/powerchat/wikis
<ubrl> rocket049: ⇪ Wiki - 码云 Gitee.com
<rocket049> 码云：https://gitee.com/rocket049/powerchat
<ubrl> ⇪ t: powerchat: linux / windows 加密聊天，分享文件，分享内容（markdown或html），TCP加密隧道。Wiki中有详细操作说明。
<rocket049> https://gitee.com/rocket049/powerchat/releases
<ubrl> rocket049: ⇪ powerchat 发行版 - 码云 Gitee.com
<imadper> 大佬们最近有啥好事儿吗?
<contrun[m]> wo de diannao  buneng da zhongwen le
<contrun[m]> tai bang le
<contrun[m]> wo da pin yin hou bu hou a. ni men zi bu zi ci
<contrun[m]> mzy:  you lai le yi ge sha bi
<imadper> mzy: 傻逼.
<imadper> ... ...
<XiJipingFanboy> 动态网自由门 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Free Tibet 六四天安門事件 The Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 天安門大屠殺 The Tiananmen Square Massacre 反右派鬥爭 The Anti-Rightist Struggle 大躍進政策 The Great Leap Forward 文化大革命 The Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution 人權 Human Rights 民運 Democratization 自由 Freedom 獨立 Independence 多黨制 Multi-party
<XiJipingFanboy> system 台灣 臺灣 Taiwan Formosa 中華民國 Republic of China 西藏 土伯特 唐古特 Tibet 達賴喇嘛 Dalai Lama 法輪功 Falun Dafa 新疆維吾爾自治區 The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region 諾貝爾和平獎 Nobel Peace Prize 劉暁波 Liu Xiaobo 民主 言論 思想 反共 反革命 抗議 運動 騷亂 暴亂 騷擾 擾亂 抗暴 平反 維權 示威游行 李洪志 法輪大法 大法弟子
<XiJipingFanboy> 強制斷種 強制堕胎 民族淨化 人體實驗 肅清 胡耀邦 趙紫陽 魏京生 王丹 還政於民 和平演變 激流中國 北京之春 大紀元時報 九評論共産黨 獨裁 專制 壓制 統一 監視 鎮壓 迫害 侵略 掠奪 破壞 拷問 屠殺 活摘器官 誘拐 買賣人口 遊進 走私 毒品 賣淫 春畫 賭博 六合彩 天安門 天安门 法輪功 李洪志 Winnie the Pooh
<XiJipingFanboy> 劉曉波动态网自由门
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-21
<rocket049> https://github.com/rocket049/powerchat
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - rocket049/powerchat: linux / windows 加密聊天，分享文件，分享内容（markdown或html），TCP加密隧道
<rocket049> https://gitee.com/rocket049/powerchat
<ubrl> ⇪ t: powerchat: linux / windows 加密聊天，分享文件，分享内容（markdown或html），TCP加密隧道。Wiki中有详细操作说明。
<rocket049> 又来做广告，个人作品，请原谅
<qiao> 被沦陷了？
<liqsliu> 233
<MaMaiPee> 没人呢？
<Ox0130e0f1> 😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😉😃/wc
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot: 难受啊大佬们啊
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot: 你们今天有没有遇到什么web服务突然不好使了?
<imadper> 感觉是有些aws挂了啊
<qiao> imadper: 什么破网
<qiao> imadper: 我这两天家里的网会突然断一下
<imadper> qiao: https://repo.typesafe.com/typesafe/ivy-releases/org.foundweekends.giter8/sbt-giter8-scaffold/scala_2.12/sbt_1.0/0.11.0/ivys/ivy.xml
<imadper> qiao: 能访问吗?
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ 取标题 502 Bad Gateway
<imadper> qiao: 好了, 不用试了
<imadper> qiao: ubrl 也这样
<qiao> imadper: .
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-22
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: Morning guys.
<contrun[m]> zao a imadper  violetzijing  qiao
<contrun[m]> jin tian ben ren de zhong wen shu ru fa hao le mei?
<qiao> imadper: zao
 * qiao zao 大佬们
<cherrot> 大佬们现在的理财收益年化多少啊？还是投股市去了？
<adam8157> imadper: yooooo
<imadper> adam8157: .
<adam8157> happyaron: cherrot roylez yoooooooooo
<adam8157> imadper: 你们的IPFS矿机叫啥？
<imadper> adam8157: 没这玩意儿啊
<adam8157> 啊？不是吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 就没做出来啊
<adam8157> 。。。
<adam8157> 竟然是注册在霍尔果斯的
<imadper> adam8157: 很快就不是了
<adam8157> HowIsItGoing: yooooooooo
<cherrot> 阿当下班真早。。
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 与魔鬼战斗的人，应当小心自己不要成为魔鬼。当你远远凝视深渊时，深渊也在凝视你。——尼采 
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-23
<whoareU> 我的NETBEAN在下载MAVEN时出现“there is no enough space in you temp folder to download and upack the index for "central repository"，那位能帮忙给指导一下
<imadper> violetzijing: 早啊
<imadper> qiao|afk: 周末你们都不上班的?
<contrun[m]> whoareU: Just reboot, or rm -rf $TMPDIR
<homma> hello
<ubrl> homma:点点点.  20:18
<homma> 新人报到
<homma> wc
<zhaofeng-shu33> Hi
<ubrl> zhaofeng-shu33:点点点.  23:50
#ubuntu-cn 2019-03-24
<whoareU> ／close
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-16
<qygw>  /exit
<antiy> whois
<antiy> kk
 * antiy 
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-17
<xenial64-user> op oo
#ubuntu-cn 2020-03-18
<Flady> 大家好
<Flady> 我有一台服务器，Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS能ping网关但不能联网
<Flady> 求救？
<Flady> 之前有更新过
<Flady> ping www.baidu.com -w 256
<Gascs-T> 有人吗
<Pygriaaf> 怎么一群人退退进进的？
